#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-04
<\sh> Riddell: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10464 is it actual?
<pef> hello
<\sh> hmmm...just patched akregator 
<pef> how can I find the right section in the control file for a package ? Is there any recommendations on how to choose a suitable section ? In the Debian documentation I only found this : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<pef> my package is datakiosk
<pef> at the moment I think x11 is the most apropriate
<\sh> pef: less /usr/share/lintian/checks/fields.desc and search for section
<pef> \sh: thank you :)
<pef> any kde apps should have kde section ?
<\sh> depends...kmail has mail as section
<\sh> but the source (kdepim) has x11
<pef> ok
<hunger> These vanishing and reappearing kwallets are a PAIN!
<hunger> The ksysguard applet is broken for good now...
<hunger> It can no longer display any data! It used to be only broken for cpufreq, then it worked again for a while, now it is completly dead.
<Ayako> hi!
<pef> hi
<Ayako> pef: it's normal that www6.erodia.net is not responding? 
<pef> Ayako: yes, my gateway (wrap with m0n0wall) doesn't support ipv6, I will work at this later
<\sh> Riddell: please  have a look on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10464 ...
<hunger> What do I need to do to get a kde session in gdm/kdm after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<uniq> select KDE from the session list.
<hunger> uniq: How do I get it listed there?
<hunger> uniq: It is missing:-(
<uniq> hmm.
<uniq> the display managers find the .desktop file in /usr/share/xsesions/
<hunger> uniq: Only gnome there...
<uniq> ksmserver should provide the kde file.
<hunger> And shouldn't that kind of data reside in /etc?
<uniq> apparently not.
<hunger> uniq: Might be a good idea to add that to kubuntu-desktop...
<uniq> kubuntu-desktop should bring it in.
<hunger> uniq: It does not.
<uniq> kwin and kdebase depends on it.
<hunger> uniq: I did install kubuntu-desktop (it is at the newest version), but I was missing ksmserver.
<uniq> you installed it from the official ubuntu repositories right? 
<uniq> 3.4.0? 
<hunger> uniq: Official breezy.
<uniq> ok. breezy. i'll check.
<hunger> uniq: Last updated about an hour ago.
<uniq> well.. kdebase in breezy depends on ksmserver too.. 
<uniq> what if you try to apt-get install ksmserver? 
<froud> hi, where can I download a colony 1 ISO for kubuntu?
<uniq> froud: not available.
<froud> :-(
<hunger> uniq: Then a desktop file shows up in /usr/share/xsession.
* hunger wonders whether he has to log into kde three times for it to work (as he has to do with gnome).
<uniq> ah.. nice one.. you discovered a problem with kubuntu-desktop.
<uniq> kwin only suggests ksmserver and kdebase is not a dependency at all.
<hunger> uniq: Good:-)
<hunger> uniq: I was already starting to doubt my sanity.
<hunger> uniq: (k)ubuntu behaves *really* strange today.
<uniq> heh.. i just installed kubuntu on a pc at work today.. and it was so easy. i was sure i did something wrong.
<hunger> uniq: Well, my laptop is too new for ubuntu:-(
<uniq> oh.
<hunger> uniq: Need all kinds of stuff that is not in ubuntu or is too old there.
<hunger> uniq: And I am refering to breezy here;-)
<uniq> the work-laptop i installed on is a few years old. so everything was just working. that's nice :)
<uniq> hunger: oh. pretty new laptop then )
<uniq> :)
<hunger> uniq: Yep... T43p
<hunger> A really nice machine... unfortunately so far only in windows.
<uniq> that is a very nice machine. 
<hunger> uniq: tpm module doesen't work with breezy's (new) kernel, WLAN needs a newer wireless-tools, ubuntu insists on hdparm'ing the SATA drive and spams the screen failing, suspend and hibernate are broken, gnome does not start the first two times a user logs in, ...
<hunger> No idea whether the modem will work, IRDA and bluetooth is untested, buttons do not work yet.
<hunger> At least the thinklight works... so it was worth getting a thinkpad;-)
<uniq> hehe :)
<uniq> sounds like fun.
<uniq> sounds like fun.
<uniq> riddell: updated kubuntu-desktop to add ksmserver. at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-desktop - please upload to breezy. thanks :)
<uniq> a nice bonus for people to be able to login to kde after installing kubuntu-desktop :)
<hunger> uniq: Thanks for fixing this so fast!
<uniq> hunger: no problem, just need riddel to upload it for me. i don't have upload access.
<hunger> Hmmm.... why does the CDROM icon stay behind after I selected to have it ejected and have actually removed the CD from the drive?
<uniq> in media:/ ? 
<hunger> No, on the desktop
<hunger> Hmmm...
<uniq> no idea.
<hunger> looks like a problem here... kde just crashed.
<uniq> oh.
<hunger> And before that the gnome did behave *really* strange... so I think I have some issue here.
<pef> I've build ubuntu package for datakiosk, I'v mentionned this here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages under "Suggested Packages that are being worked on", now where should I submit my package for review ?
<uniq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<uniq> i can also take a look at it if you want.
<pef> it's uploading..
<pef> uniq: if you have a few time to have a look : http://dl.erodia.net/kubuntu/datakiosk/
<pef> uniq: oups, forget, I've missed the build-depends
<uniq> pef: tell me when you're ready, if i'm not here i'll read the awaylog and look at it when i get some time.
<uniq> riddell: updated kubuntu-default-settings with kuserrc changing start uid and gid to 1000 instead of 500. to close #11854
<pef> uniq: I won't miss
<allee> uniq: just a weird idea, not sure if it works.  kconf allows to execute programs to get the value.  so something like grep '^UID_MIN=' | awk ... 
<allee> s/works/is worth/
<uniq> why would you want that? 
<allee> He, min_uid is 20000 on some hosts here (local uid policy)
<uniq> hmm.. well.. 
<uniq> users this is kubuntu-default-settings :)
<uniq> -user
<uniq> +s
<allee> So if, for whatever reason someone changes local setting via login.defs  kuser will pick it up automaticly.  But I guess only a minority changes the value
<allee> uniq: yes, it's default.  But to change it one has to fix a hardcoded 1000 in at least 2 places.
<uniq> i'm aware of that.. the feature would be nice, but don't know where we should place that script.
<allee> uniq: directly in the conf file.  I don't remember what value[$ ]  is necessary to get embedded command executed
<uniq> so we sould execute that each time kuser starts? 
<uniq> hmm.. 
<allee> uniq: nevertheless it's a patholigic example. Your example just reminded me that there is such a feature.  maybe really handy at other places
<uniq> yeah, totaly agree :)
<uniq> +l
<froud> nightly update to http://lnix.net/~froud/ complete
<uniq> great :)
<froud> gotta keep notifying people. hoping we can get more people to contribute
<uniq> yes, your work is great :)
<uniq> http://lnix.net/~froud/kubuntu-install/C/ch05.html
<uniq> really nice.
<froud> all will change if there is a graphical installer. 
<froud> I wonder if somebody here could check what I did with the .desktop files for kubuntu docs
<froud> I got it working on my system, but I am not sure I did it correctly
<uniq> which file do i check? 
<froud> everything in https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kde/khelpdesktop
<froud> instruction in https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kde/khelpdesktop/READ.INFO
<uniq> reading.
<uniq> and you're wondering what you did to make it work? 
<froud> no it works as a plugin, but I am not sure this is the correct way to do it :-)
<uniq> or if it's the correct way to do it?
<uniq> ah. ok.
<uniq> i think it's the correct way.. but i'm no khelpcenter guru.
<froud> he he, ok
<uniq> should ask riddell or amu when they get back.
<froud> now I need somebody to make a debian/ folder so we can test packaging
<uniq> that i can do.
<froud> OK
<froud> basically
<froud> there's a few steps
<froud> 1. in kde/ do make kall
<froud> 2. tarball all of build/kde
<froud> + the the stuff in kdesktophelp
<froud> install it in the locations described in READ.INFO
<froud> there are no dependancies
<froud> as you can see I have used kio-slave help for things like CSS and links to upstream KDE docs
<uniq> when you say kde/, you're talking about https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kde/ right? 
<froud> yes see Makefile
<froud> Make kall build everything in build/kde/
<uniq> ok. got it.
<froud> if I can get a package built I will upload it, nightly, to linx.net/~froud
<froud> uniq: do we need to make a src package
<uniq> there will be a source package automatically.
<froud> kubuntu-doc and kubuntu-doc-src ??
<uniq> no need for that.
<froud> OK leave it to you :-)
<froud> thanks again for your help
<uniq> thank YOU :)
<uniq> for your help on kubuntu docs :)
<froud> np
<froud> has there been any decision between OOo and KOffice?
<uniq> not that i know of. riddell and amu are busy with other stuff right now. and they are pretty much the kubuntu core.
<froud> sure, just thought somebody may have had news
<uniq> i'll tell you when i find out.
<allee> froud: your desktop files use in DocPath complete URLs, while app desktop files use patch relativ to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/<lang>/
<froud> allee: what does kde use en or C
<froud> allee: I have not seen a language example in plugins
<allee> froud:  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML has on en no C so I guess it's en
<allee> froud: but what <lang> is used is determined by controlcenters language settings
<froud> yes
<froud> I am not sure what I need to do about i18n
<froud> at docteam our xml becomes pot and placed in Rosetta
<froud> we get back po files and create lang specific xml
<allee> froud: did you try install below /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/<lang>/kubuntu/?
<froud> then we store each lang in its own folder
<froud> I can
<froud> its a small change
<allee> that how khelpcenter docs are organized
<froud> OK thanks
<allee> KDE docs are also splitted in POT and later reasambled.  Beast that does this is scipty afaik
<froud> we use poxml from kdesdk
<froud> and then have our own scripts 
<froud> I will also take a look at scripty
<allee> mhmm there lots of Name[<lang>] =<empty> string.  Is this correct?  Shouldn't they be removed to the fallback Name= is used?
<froud> where are you seeing that?
<allee> No I have english desktop
<froud> me too :-)
<froud> we are not using the kde make files
<froud> perhaps we should
<froud> but then we also do not use the KDE DTD
<froud> so the language stuff and transformations for all langs is done by us and then packaged
<froud> each lang has its own doc pack, I think
<allee> A Kubuntu DTD is fine here ;)   Btw. is there a variant of the ubuntu brownish CSS stuff that is blueish?
<froud> allee: we use the docbook dtd no custom layer
<froud> CSS is from kde
<froud> we get it from help://khelpcenter/common/
<froud> But I dont know how to add the blue top that you get in all other kde docs
<allee> sorry fround I skipped form help:/ stuff to www.ubuntu.org CSS assuming you can read my mind :(
<froud> It would be need if we could have Kubuntu branding in the header of Kubuntu Docs
<allee> look at any KDE index.cache.bz2  to find out there customizations come from
<froud> allee: CSS used is from KDE upstream. Trying to keep at least the formatting looking the same
<froud> OK
<allee> btw. before you get a wrong impression.  content if far more important (congrats).  Nice outfit is a goody IMHO
<froud> sure, thanks. I was actually hoping one of the developers could help me figure out the outfit stuff. I am good with docbook but not much good with the outfit stuff
<allee> froud: polishing is done before release ;)
<froud> sure, thanks for the tip on those index.cache.bz2 files that has given me some direction. It's like figuring out a big jigsaw puzzle :-)
<allee> lol.  the puzzle is fast at least;)
<froud> with your help, yes
<allee> mhmm, when one uses a admin doc/Makefile.am doc/kubuntu/*.docbook as in all kde apps.  You get the KDE outfit for free (assume the header of the kde docbook)
<allee> looking at build log of kde apps:
<allee> $ /usr/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 /home/ach/kde/kipi/digikamimageplugins/0.7.3/digikamimageplugins-0.7.3/./doc/pt_BR_digikamimageplugins/index.docbook
<froud> even when you dont use the kde.dtd?
<allee> froud: no idea.  Btw. what would be the problem to use kde.dtd.  AFAIU it's a docbook extention (or whatever the right SGML name is for it)
<froud> some docs are profiled and therefore shared for gnome
<froud> like the install guide
<froud> also using KDE DTD reduces possabilities
<froud> for example print output
<froud> xml > xsl;fo > pdf
<allee> hmm, would it be hard to replace browish with blueish? in the ubuntu.dtd
<froud> we dont have an ubuntu.dtd only the docbook.dtd
<froud> do you see brown now?
<froud> u using a gnome desktop?
<froud> the css file used in help://common/kde-default.css
<allee> froud: X again broken on breezy here.  So all I see right now is stuff on the web :(
<froud> Ah
<froud> if you r using konqueror or khelpcenter it will use the css above
<froud> the cross refernces between Kubuntu docs to KDE docs also use the help:/ io-slave
<froud> so we can do help://foo-app
<froud> help:/foo-app
<froud> At this time I will ship only HTML
<allee> I promise to fix X once again and try (hopefully uniq has some debs then ;)
<froud> mainly because of publishing features
<froud> KDE allows this
<froud> but in GNOME they only want to ship XML
<allee> can konqy display XML already?
<froud> no
<allee> :(
<froud> I dont think it should
<froud> xml is not made for presentation
<froud> its faster to load xml
<froud> its faster to load html
<froud> sorry
<froud> but it seems that in kde the html is compiled into bz2
<allee> I know that docbook is slower (that's the reason why index.cache.bz is there;) how does gnome help display the XML stuff?
<allee> I assume otherwise kde docs get too big
<froud> yelp does on the fly transformation
<allee> without bz2
<froud> yes
<froud> bz2 makes sense
<uniq> froud: fyi yelp can't read .xhtml.gz. i asked shaunm.
<allee> khelpcenter does on the fly of *.docbook too but it's slow due to docbook -> html conversion
* uniq goes back to packaging.
<froud> but not using the nwalsh xsl if you dont have equivalent xsl is not an option IMHO
<froud> uniq: Hmm, I thought it did. thanks for the update
<froud> allee yes
<froud> meinproc
<allee> bbl
<uniq> froud: reads gziped info and manpages.. but not xhtml
<froud> he  he
<uniq> he said it's easy to implement though.
<froud> OK
<froud> uniq: for now I just want to ship the html. Perhaps we can use bz2 to make it smaller
<froud> allee I have not used the .docbook extension
<uniq> froud: we can think about that later. first make the docs, then make the package, and then optimize later :)
<froud> cool
<uniq> /usr/share/xml/docbook/stylesheet/nwalsh/html/docbook.xsl
<uniq> can i have a copy of that file please? 
<froud> sudo apt-get docbook-xsl
<froud> uniq: do you have a full checkout of https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk
<uniq> no, and i don't want that either :)
<uniq> i just want kde-stuff for this package.
<froud> Hmm if you want to build you will need it
<froud> we have shared external entities
<uniq> no, i need libs/ common/ and this file.. 
<froud> sure that will work too :-)
<uniq> i include what i need file by file :)
<uniq> to make a clean package.
<froud> OK but you dont need to package those for HTML
<pef> hi
<uniq> froud: i just do 'make kall'.
<froud> OK
<uniq> and make kall asks for this file.
<froud> yes it is part of docbook-xsl so you can do sudo apt-get install docbook-xsl
<froud> its not a single file, but a whole package
<uniq> ok. great.
<uniq> thanks.
<froud> no thanks to you
<uniq> (i should have thought of that myself, didn't boother searching packages.ubuntu.com)
<froud> nite all
<Riddell> uniq: around?
<uniq> riddell: yes
<uniq> nice to se you around :)
<Riddell> uniq: amd64 kde 3.4.1 on kubuntu.org now, could you test
<Riddell> yes sorry, been moving house
<uniq> ah ok, no problem.
<uniq> i closed some bugs in kubuntu-desktop and kubutu-default-settings too.
<uniq> and i have a kio-apt test-package ready.
<uniq> i can download and test the packages, yes.
<Riddell> uniq: koffice too
<uniq> ok. will restart dist-upgrade.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-05
<Riddell> uniq: how's it going?
<uniq> installing. livecd is slow when it comes to installing new packages and things like that :)
<uniq> that's why the compiling has been so slow.
<uniq> i just don't have time to re-install and fix everything for my dad again.. that's why i'm doing it this stupid way.
<uniq> i'll give him the machine friday. so no time.
<Riddell> you're very kind to your father, giving him an amd64 and aa
<uniq> oh.. he is paying alright :)
<uniq> a little.. like 50% of it's value or sometihng :)
<uniq> i'm thinking of buying a new amd64.. probably a desktop.. or maybe changing my server from p4 to amd64. 
<uniq> kio-apt for testing if you want: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/kio-apt/
<uniq> i'm thinking of replacing the KDE+debian logo in the upper left corner on the search page. with a kubutu logo.
<Riddell> I like how frode.kde.no has a kubuntu favicon :)
<uniq> i changed the server from sarge to ubuntu yesterday :)
<uniq> i like to think of it as kubuntu, without kde :)
<Riddell> both the logo and the icon should be kubuntu for kio-apt
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> it needs some kubuntu branding.
<uniq> do you have a logo that could fit in the upper left corner? 
<Riddell> not to hand but KubuntuArtwork has the logo
<uniq> ok. thanks.
<Riddell> "kubuntufied by Frode"  nice word :)
<uniq> :)
* uniq is starting krita for some real kubuntufiing of kio-apt
<uniq> hmm.. what about just removing the whole blue thing on top of the apt:/ page, and add the "[logo]  kubuntu" png from KubuntuArtwork ?
<uniq> would that be a simple-and-lazy solution? 
<Riddell> uniq: well there's text that needs to go there
<uniq> right.
<Riddell> but if you can fit both in and it still looks sensible that's all good
<uniq> i was just thiking it's probably enought blue.. not everyone uses the default blue theme.
<Riddell> uniq: I get a compile error list.cpp
<Riddell> parsers.h:19: error: extra ';'
<uniq> where? 
<uniq> ah.. found it.
<uniq> breezy? 
<uniq> i've been building it on hoary.
<Riddell> gcc 4 will catch you like that
<uniq> yeah.. i'll make it compile on breezy too.
<uniq> did you look at the changes i made to kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings? 
<Riddell> uniq: nope, where are they?
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/
<Riddell> don't see them
<uniq> under breezy
<uniq> after you've checked them they should be uploaded to breezy. imho. kubuntu-desktop in breezy leaves ksmserver out. meaning kde doesn't show up in the sessions list.. among other things.
<uniq> and the kubuntu-default-setting is to make kuser start adding users at uid and gid 1000 instead of 500. (marked as major in bugzilla) i'm looking for the bug-number now.
<uniq> #11854
<Mez> uniq.... it adds them at 500 for me
<Mez> but my original user was added as 1000 (though I did edit the number to make my second user 1001)
<uniq> mez: the default-settings doesn't override your users kuserrc
<Mez> ??
<Mez> when i use kuser - it tries to add them from 500.
<Mez> my default user Id for my user created on install was 1000
<Mez> so i manually changed the second user to 1001
<Mez> mez:x:1000:1000:Mez:/home/mez:/bin/bash
<Mez> emily:x:1001:500:Emily Davies:/home/emily:/bin/bash
<Mez> ah
<Mez> lol @ gid for emiluy
<Mez> emily *
<uniq> remove /root/.kde/share/config/kuserrc, install my kubuntu-default-settings from http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy/ and try to add a user.
<Riddell> there was a girl at my school called Emily Davies
<Mez> really Riddell? well I doubt it's the same one, my Emily's not scottish :D
<Mez> uniq - my kuserrc just has the following in ti
<Mez> [MainWindow] 
<Mez> Height 768=769
<Mez> Width 1024=1025
<Riddell> Mez: ask her if she ran off with Lumpy.  just to be sure
<Mez> or, easier - Riddell - is this hwer
<Mez> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18525171/
<Riddell> no not her
<cartel_> Mez shes cute
<cartel_> wd
<uniq> mez: did you install my kubuntu-default-settings .deb ? - i still get gid and uid 1000+ with a kuserrc with the info you pasted.
<cartel_> but if all linux developers had cute girlfriends i doubt we'd have very good distros, since gfs are very good at sucking up free time
<uniq> riddell: kde 3.4.1 installed nicely on amd64. and kde started fine too. haven't played arround very much yet though.
<uniq> i really have to go to bed now. 0245 already. work in 6 hours.
<uniq> good night.
<Mez> lol @ cartel :D Mark shuttleworth has a cute gf :D
<Mez> cartel_, *
<Mez> hehe :D and I'm  glad to say so do i :D
<froud> African greetings
<froud> where do I find a list of targets for Kubuntu so I can start with Kubuntu Release Notes?
<froud-work> Is it safe to upgrade Kubuntu hoary to breezy yet ? :-)
<haggai> froud-work: only if you can boot into console or reach the machine over the network, and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' if X doesn't come up after the upgrade
<froud-work> :-) Ok so that xorg stuff is still broken
<\sh> *censoredswear*
<\sh> why can't they release a bloody snapshot with an updated changelog
<Riddell> \sh: who?
<\sh> python-kde
<\sh> they released a new snapshot..no changelog update nothing..and the patches are also not inside
<Riddell> evil
<\sh> that means, I'm using the new snapshot, applying the patches again, and uploading it to ubuntu, again not nice, but if this is working correctly, i don't mind
<\sh> Riddell: btw..i patched a bit of kdepim ;)
<Riddell> \sh: your kdepim patch is number 2 on my todo list below uniq's ksmserver fix
<Riddell> \sh: did we get anything uploaded with review day?
<\sh> Riddell: well, i think I didn't do it correctly, cause I didn't have the two arrows in my akregator..there were no toolbar actions in akregator_part.rc
<\sh> Riddell: dunno...i have to check
<\sh> I'm too busy right now with some other stuff (office)...and trying to do everything, is not possible ;)
<Riddell> \sh: can you give me an account on REVU?
<\sh> Riddell: siretart can..send him your gpg key , username is email addr, and a password
<\sh> Riddell: i'm trying to move REVU to my box right now, and implementing the test build process
<\sh> and this tool is really nice, for more ideas ;)
<Riddell> froud-work: not sure what you mean by targets but the spec if on the UDU wiki
<Riddell> s/if/is/
<\sh> "Kubuntu KDE Packaging Day -> Package your favorite KDE app, which is not in Kubuntu, and send them to us" ,-)
<uniq> hello.
<uniq> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8768 - NOTABUG? 
<Riddell> uniq: konqueror overrides the desktop/file manager icons size
<uniq> i know, but it's not a bug? 
<Riddell> seems to be a usability issue
<Riddell> if the kcontrol module says file manager icon size then I'd expect that to set file manager icon size
<Riddell> I guess it should be reported to KDE
<uniq> ok. should i make a bugreport on bugs.kde.org? 
<\sh> Riddell: i will try to get my main upload right for kde stuff in the next few weeks...
<\sh> rb
<\sh> brb
<Riddell> uniq: yeah that would be good
<uniq> we should get kubuntu into the list of distributions on the bugs.kde.org :)
<Riddell> uniq: I've asked, they need us to ship with kdelibs ./configure --disto=kubuntu which hoary isn't
<uniq> ah. ok.
<uniq> now, bug reported to upstream. should i change it to UPSTREAM or leave it as new? 
<uniq> i'll change it to upstream, we cant fix everything.
<Riddell> uniq: yes upstream, thanks
<Riddell> uniq: and put in the URL of the upstream bugzilla entry
<uniq> doing so. ops.. spelinmiiiisakes in my upstream bugreport.. ohwel. :)
<uniq> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11130
<uniq> something for kubuntu-default-setting in breezy.
<Riddell> uniq: yep
<Riddell> uniq: want to investigate or shall I?
<uniq> i can fix that.
<uniq> you can do more advanced stuff :)
<JRe> uniq: the news reader is akregator ?
<Riddell> JRe: I think it means KNode
<JRe> Riddell: mm so in that case i can't reproduce this bug
<Riddell> I don't have knode showing by default in Kontact, I had to turn it on
<JRe> Riddell: ha okay ;)
<JRe> Riddell: it was a simlpe bug ;)
<uniq> riddell: new kubuntu-default-settings at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy
<JRe> uniq: wow that was fast!
<uniq> works here.. tested on 2 clean and new accounts.
<uniq> jre: it's a two-line fix :)
<JRe> uniq: )
<JRe> :)
<uniq> please test.
<uniq> the package will install cleanly on hoary too.
<uniq> riddell: and.. i've fixed the compile issues with kio-apt. new version is at the same location.
<uniq> that's breezy/
<uniq> just need to figure out how to add images to a diff.. and it'll be branded too.
<Riddell> uniq: that is always a pain
<Riddell> you need to uuencode things
<uniq> ugh.
<Riddell> then depending on your patch system you can just uudecode directly in debian/rules and copy the file to the correct place
<Riddell> uniq: or you could just use the SVG file
<uniq> i use dpatch and cdbs+debhelper.mk
<uniq> no.. actually.. no cdbs for this package.
<Riddell> probably need to uudecode and cp (and rm it with clean)
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> anyone got a clue on how to fix the 'administrator mode' problem in control center? 
<JRe> uniq: mmm what is this problem?
<uniq> one of kubuntus major problems atm.
<JRe> uniq: there is a bug report i can read?
<JRe> uniq: okay got the report
<uniq> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<JRe> uniq: it does not do that anymore with the 3.4.1 packages of hoary, right ?
<uniq> yes it does.
<JRe> mmm that work fine for me
<uniq> hi froud, sorry i don't have your package ready yet. i'll resume my work on it now.
<froud> uniq: np, when you are ready
<uniq> jre: yes, on my machine too. but at my kubuntu laptop at work it's not working.
<JRe> uniq: mmm strange
<uniq> whaat. now it works on that laptop too.
<uniq> i opend 'visudo' and closed it just saving the file with no changes.
<uniq> ahh.. figured it out.
<uniq> if i deleted /root/.kde it won't work. stops at 'Loading...'
<uniq> if i start kcontrol as root once. it works every time.
<uniq> can you confirm this? 
<JRe> i try
<JRe> hum deleted /root/.kde
<JRe> don't work
<uniq> humn.. ok.. then i didn't figure it out.
<JRe> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jre" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<uniq> i just got that too.
<JRe> uniq: i confirm everything you said :)
<JRe> uniq: it does not even prompt for the root password before working now
<uniq> same for me.
<JRe> uniq: do you think it's a KDE related problem ?
<JRe> uniq: it seems to come from the kdecache, no?
<uniq> don't know. because that error was when starting kcontrol from sudo.
<JRe> yes
<uniq> i think it's kdesu
<uniq> when i try to run 'kdesu kcontrol' from the commandline it doesn't ask for my password.
<uniq> just standing there waiting.
<uniq> ok. now it works again.
<JRe> kdesu -u root kcontrol does not asked me a passwird too
<uniq> i think kdesu is confused by the fact that sudo keeps the password for 15 min.
<JRe> we have to chrono the bug ;)
<uniq> if you try to add: timestamp_timeout=0 to the end of the line starting with Defaults, in 'visudo'
<uniq> and then try to reproduce.
<JRe> uniq: how now it works fine!
<uniq> can anyone else confirm this?
<JRe> uniq: i'll try tonight to see if that bug happens also on debian
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> riddell: still here? 
<JRe> uniq: i don't see this kind of bug in bugs.debian.org
<uniq> They don't use sudo.
<uniq> and su doesn't keep passwords.
<JRe> uniq: yes and unstable have 3.3
<uniq> i posted a comment on bugzilla, hoping for some feedback and testing.
<Riddell> uniq: hi
<uniq> riddell: i announced amd64 packages on the kubuntu-users list. fyi. 
<uniq> riddell: hi.
<uniq> riddell: forgot what i was going to ask. sorry to bother you.
<Riddell> :)
<uniq> fyi, i've changed 11130 to PENDINGUPLOAD. (kontact defaults)
<uniq> same goes for 11854  (kuser uid/gid)
<uniq> it's all kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> I've already uploaded kuser, you can mark that as done
<uniq> kuser? you mean kubuntu-default-settings? 
<Riddell> yes
<uniq> ok. i just updated the package. then the version number needs to be changed.
<uniq> riddell: 0.2 at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-default-settings/
<JRe> anyone now if MIT license is compatible with GPL ?
<Riddell> JRe: depends which one
<JRe> Riddell: the X11 one
<Riddell> JRe: again, depends which one :)
<Riddell> JRe: generally yes but there are versions with silly advertising caluses
<Riddell> clauses
<uniq> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/license-list.html
<JRe> Riddell, uniq: okay thanks!
<m-foxela> hi, anything new on the missing files in kdepim-wizards on http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341
<m-foxela> ?
<Riddell> m-foxela: I'm building fixed packages now
<Riddell> just for you
<m-foxela> thank you :) 
<m-foxela> wanna try kolab 2.0
<Riddell> uniq: kio-apt looks good
<Riddell> uniq: add the names and descriptions of the patches to changelog
<Riddell> uniq: add the homepage to control 
<uniq> ok, thanks for looking at it.
<Riddell> uniq: mention that you added libxi-dev in changelog too
<uniq> will do.
<Riddell> uniq: add a kubuntu favicon and web page logo and it'll be sorted
<uniq> yes, master :)
<uniq> i'm thinking maybe we should add a 16x16 kubuntu icon to kdebase-data or something.
<uniq> could be useful for other apps too.
<uniq> for kio-apt i will add a kubuntu 16x16 icon named kioapt
<Riddell> I'm probably changing the System icon to have a wee kubuntu logo in it
<uniq> nice :)
<Riddell> did pef finish his datakiosk package?
<uniq> not as far as i know.
<uniq> he found a few things to fix last time he was here.
<m-fox> huhu
<uniq> hi froud. I'm working on the kubuntu-docs package now.
<uniq> got a question. should ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com be listed as maintainer? 
<m-fox> Hi, the new kdepim packages work fine with kolab2. Riddell, thank you for compiling and uploding.
<uniq> i'll say thanks for the feed back on behalf of riddell (if he's not around?)
<uniq> froud: ping.
<froud> pong
<uniq> hi.
<uniq> can you read a few lines back please? a question for you.
<froud> maintainer, yes
<froud> ubuntu-doc@ is fine
<uniq> ok. great.
<uniq> is there a way you would like to separate the docs into -faq, -installation, etc?
<uniq> or should it all go into one package? 
<froud> Hmm, not really just one package
<froud> what have you included
<uniq> I included everything in build/kde for now.
<froud> Ah ha, I see Ok we will only package some stuff
<froud> here comes the list
<uniq> ok.. it's ready.
<uniq> (the list)
<froud> user guide, install guide, quick guide, release notes
<froud> faq will not go in (maybe later)
<froud> uniq: I actually question the sanity of doing install guide
<uniq> i questioned it too.
<froud> since user will have it installed
<uniq> yes.
<froud> but
<uniq> and it is huge.. with the pictures and all.
<froud> it does make sense to put it on the root of the cd in a readme folder :-)
<uniq> sure.
<froud> uniq: actually it is better as a PDF
<uniq> yes.
<froud> I can add a build for pdf
<froud> but that will require apache fop
<froud> its ok for me
<froud> but I dunno about everyone
<uniq> hmm. i don't think we need it in the package. we need it for the cd :)
<froud> yes, what do you suggest?
<froud> I can do the PDF and somebody can add it to the cd
<uniq> would be great.
<froud> OK I will create a FOP transformation
<froud> but will keep it commented out in the make file
<froud> since not everyones system will be setup for fop
<uniq> I edit the makefile anyway. for the package.
<froud> Hmm you do
<uniq> or.. did i.. 
<froud> do we need to change the Makefile
<uniq> it'll be a patch in any case.
<froud> why not just add it to our svn
<froud> makes sense that we have a package make target
<uniq> oh.. i just added clean: \n rm -rf $(KBASE)
<uniq> and. 
<uniq> changed: '
<uniq> XSLTPROC=/usr/bin/xsltproc
<uniq> to  XSLTPROC=$(shell which xsltproc)
<froud> OK, is it the XSLTPROC constant needed
<froud> surely the system should just find it
<froud> its in the path
<froud> no biggie
<froud> so what will the procedure be to ensure that the PDF gets onto the CD
<uniq> i'll add a maketarget named 'kdeb' to make only the docs that should be included in the package.
<froud> OK that will make it easy for all
<uniq> mail the pdf or a link to the pdf to riddell.
<froud> I will add it to lnix/~froud
<uniq> ok :)
<froud> but near release he is bound to forget :-)
<uniq> we'll have to remind him then :)
<uniq> how big will the pdf be? 
<froud> dunno, but much smaller that the current payload
<froud> s/that/than
<uniq> about kubuntu should be in the package, or? 
<froud> oops yes
<froud> :-)
<uniq> so, user guide, quick guide, release notes, about kubuntu
<froud> user guide, install guide, quick guide, release notes, about kubuntu
<uniq> that's the list.
<froud> snap
<uniq> :)
<froud> user guide, quick guide, release notes, about kubuntu
<froud> good
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> install guide goes on the cd. not in the package.
* froud goes off to do pdf target
<uniq> do that :)
<froud> yep
<hunger> Much happening with kubuntu recently! nice, guys.
<uniq> riddell: we should consider signing the kubuntu.org packages somehow. lots of people are questioning the issue.
<froud> uniq: i probably should not out the pdf in build/kde/kubuntu-install/C right?
<uniq> well. why not? 
<froud> uniq: if I do it will be packaged won't it?
<uniq> no.
<uniq> not if you make it it's own makefile target.
<froud> Hmm true, OK payload is 570.5 KB :-) as PDF
<uniq> nice. then space isn't a reason for not including it on the cd :)
<froud> consider it is not complete so this may change
<uniq> sure. but it won't grow to 50M :)
<froud> no, not chance :-)
<froud> but we should also remove the instal images once we have a PDF
<froud> that will reduce the size of the package
<froud> as you can see, the docs are designed to reuse images
<froud> so all images get cp to images/
<froud> including the ones from the install guide
<froud> there is an image list file so we can easily id the files and remove them
<uniq> i've seen it, it's great.
<froud> do you want to be able to build the pdf
<uniq> would be nice to have a target in the makefile.
<froud> svn up
<froud> but it wont work without a toolchain setup
<uniq> can the packages needed easily be apt-get'ed? 
<froud> you need java, apache fop, saxon
<froud> this is my classpath
<froud> echo $CLASSPATH
<froud> :/usr/java/saxon-6.5.3/saxon.jar:/usr/share/xml/docbook/stylesheet/nwalsh/extensions/saxon651.jar:/usr/java/fop-0.20.5/build/fop.jar:/usr/java/fop-0.20.5/lib/batik.jar:/usr/java/fop-0.20.5/lib/xalan-2.4.1.jar:/usr/java/fop-0.20.5/lib/xercesImpl-2.2.1.jar:/usr/java/fop-0.20.5/lib/JimiProClasses.jar:/usr/java/fop-0.20.5/lib/avalon-framework-cvs-20020806.jar
<uniq> ah.. ok.. then it's not "possible" to automate it.. 
<uniq> for a package.. that is.
<froud> Oh and JimiProClasses.jar must be downloaded from sun
<froud> no there is no easy install
<froud> :-(
<froud> I think you can apt-get sunjava
<uniq> not on all architectures. 
<uniq> i'm on powerpc and i can only get ibm java 1.4.. 
<froud> geeze I wish k/ubuntu has proper java integration
<froud> pdf of Kubuntu Install guide now available from http://www.lnix.net/~froud/
<uniq> great.
<uniq> and i have a .deb ready.
<uniq> kubuntu-docs_0.1-0_all.deb :)
<uniq> froud: for the .desktop files in /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu - please leave out the Name[cc] = if they are blank.
<uniq> users with that languagesetup will get blank names in khelpcenter :)
<uniq> same goes for .directory
<hunger> Would it be possible to have both kde and gnome use /usr/share/backgrounds for their wallpapers? (or usr/share/wallpapers, whatever, just have them store their backgrounds in the same place, please.)
<uniq> where are gnome storing their wallpapers? 
<hunger> uniq: Gnome uses /usr/share/backgrounds.
<uniq> ok.
<hunger> uniq: And Installs only one (in two versions). KDE installs dozends.
<hunger> OK, of to bed I go... see you tomorrow.
<froud> uniq: ok off th ephone
<froud> [23:29]  <uniq> froud: for the .desktop files in /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu - please leave out the Name[cc] = if they are blank.
<froud> I think th eppl at i18n must translate those
<froud> uniq: you want me to delete them in the interim?
<froud> [23:12]  <uniq> and i have a .deb ready.
<froud> [23:12]  <uniq> kubuntu-docs_0.1-0_all.deb :)
<froud> uniq: can you give me the dir or a patch
<uniq> sure. i'll tar the dir for you.
<froud> ok you have my email
<uniq> i want you to delete the lines with blank description.
<froud> sure np
<froud> uniq: svn commit -m * delete untranslated names aboutkubuntu.desktop kquickguide.desktop kreleasenotes.desktop kuserguide.desktop
<uniq> dont forget .directory
<froud> svn commit -m * delete untranslated names kubuntu/.directory
<froud> all done :-)
<froud> ok I am calling it a night
<froud> uniq:  I will get the tar in the morning
<uniq> give it 2 mins and you get the dir and the makefile.
<froud> ok
<uniq> ok, uploaded to http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/kubuntu-docs/
<uniq> there, now you can go to sleep :)
<froud> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-06
<uniq> froud: in the morning you might want to edit debian/copyright to your liking.
<froud> kk
<froud> uniq: did you merge my changes in Makefile to your copy? I don't see anything new in your makefile
<uniq> i didn't. i can do it. and upload a new to the same location.
<froud> yep because the version I have from you has nothing new
<uniq> updated.
<froud> checking
<froud> nice
<froud> All done
<uniq> now, you might want to make a script to move the debian dirs around. both needs to be in the root dir when building packages. i can't think of a way around that, since it's debian policy.
<uniq> when packages for upload are buildt we must extract everything from svn and exclude what's going in the kubuntu-docs package.. if we don't it'll include everything in the source pacakge.D[D[D[D[D[D
<uniq> and that's not good.
<uniq> nite.
<Riddell> uh oh, hunger is getting into asking about artwork administration
<Riddell> hunger: I've asked about strandard places for wallpaper, they arn't interested
<uniq> riddell: hi, would be great if you could test https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c28
<uniq> i've tested a few times tonight and it's all good with that workaround.
<uniq> on my two computers.
<uniq> now i'm going to bed. gnite.
<Riddell> testing for that beastie is near impossible
<Riddell> it's on my todo list of course
<uniq> ok :)
<Riddell> uniq: the trouble is that issue only crops up completely randomly so I can't test your workaround since I don't have the issue currently
<uniq> ok.
<hunger> Riddell: About the wallpapers: Can't you just use whatever gnome uses?
<hunger> Riddell: And maybe you can even throw out some of the backgrounds... Users will want their own anyway or may not care about what is installed, both groups do not really need the biggish default selection.
<froud> elmo: ping
<froud> anyone here know the status of the graphical installer? When will it be on a colony cd so we can update the Installation Guide?
<Riddell> froud: you'll need to ask Kamion
<froud> thanks
<Riddell> apt-cache show ubuntu-express
<froud> Riddell: FYI we now have a vendor drop of KDE docs in svn
<froud> Riddell: Oh an a debian build from uniq :-)
<Riddell> woo
<froud> Riddell: Kubuntu artwork. Will it continue the blueish theme?
<Riddell> froud: yes most likely
<Riddell> can't go wrong with blue
<froud> OK thanks
<froud> Thoughts and ideas on the cover for the the printed version of the Kubuntu User Guide welcome http://lnix.net/~froud/artwork/kubuntu-cover.png
<froud> inkscape src available at https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/artwork/kubuntu-cover.svg
<Riddell> looks nice
<Riddell> no konqi?
<froud> thanks
<froud> yes do you have or seen an svg version :-)
<Riddell> konqi doesn't do SVG very well it's true
<froud> see http://dot.kde.org/1097789248/ search for SVG
<froud> is there CD artwork?
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/  grep for .eps
<Riddell> froud: was done in Adobe Illustrator
<froud> tanks. it's under free license?
<Riddell> froud: yep
<froud> cool and for the cd itself like the orange and the red ones
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-cd.pdf
<Riddell> .eps and .ai
<froud> Oh wicked :-)
<Riddell> those should go somewhere more permanant really
<froud> Hmm the cd itself is rather bland
<Riddell> I tried to keep it simple
<Riddell> froud: have you not seem the CDs?
<froud> no
<froud> but that pdf is bland
<Riddell> froud: want me to post you some CDs?
<froud> he he, no its ok I just download the ISO and burn them for people. Of course they replace the CD's. No point you spending money. The whole point of something like shipit is to get  the software to people who can't download it.
<froud> of course some people tend to abuse it
<froud> darn after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I have no xserver and no kde
<froud> shikes it was all removed :-(
<uniq> hello kubuntuers.
<froud> Riddell: quick mockup for CD http://lnix.net/~froud/artwork/kubuntu-cd-art.png thoughts?
<froud> hello uniq 
<Riddell> froud: nice
<Riddell> froud: I'm not sure what the printing restrictions are with CDs, how many colours etc
<froud> Its just a thought. Hmm r there restrictions?
<Riddell> I'm not sure
<Riddell> but I know they changed the colours I gave them slightly so they can't have a full pallette
<froud> I guess it depends on the technology the printer uses. I have CDs from LINUX Mag that are full CMYK
<froud> I wonder who they use?
<froud> The sizes and shapes are a bit out on that image, I did not measure stuff :-) just a mockup
<Riddell> slap it on KubuntuArtwork and it might get used for the next CD
<froud> Sure
<froud> how on earth to upgrade from hoary to breezy at this stage without losing xserver, kdm and all of kde
<Riddell> can you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<froud> sure but why do we lose it in the first place?
<uniq> the short answer is 'breezy isn't ready yet'.
<froud> uniq: when do you anticipate it will be ready?
<uniq> ~october just before release.
<uniq> it'll probably stabilize some time before that.. i hope.
<froud> Hmm, need GUI for docs
<froud> need to plan writing
<froud> How to write User Guide without GUI
<froud> :-)
<froud> Could just use Hoary
<froud> but then need to know exactly what GUI changes will be in Breezy
<froud> not counting artwork
<Riddell> froud: seen kde-systemsettings?
<froud> no
<Riddell> you should :)
<froud> why?
<Riddell> because it's infinatly nicer than KControl and going to be in breezy
<froud> ooh dear
<froud> that changes much
<Riddell> docs have lots of KControl references and screenshots?
<froud> ayyyyNah!
<froud> ouch
<froud> User Guide will
<froud> after dist-upgrade had to -f intstall and then only could I run install kubuntu-desktop, hope it works
<uniq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45633
<uniq> just found linuxcd.org nm.
<Riddell> amu might be doing that
<uniq> you don't think i should refer to linuxcd.org? 
<uniq> $1.99 isn't much for a cd.
<Riddell> oh sure yes
<amu> http://www.kubuntu.de/shop :)
<uniq> maybe i should buy kubuntu.no :)
<\sh> http://www.gnoppix.org/shop/catalog/ <- redirect to ,-)
<\sh> amu: what about reselling ,-)
<\sh> amu: and what about a drink this evening...I will come to dren ,-)
<amu> \sh: sounds good, Anand from Sydney is right now at my home :)   
<\sh> amu: sounds great, when?
<\sh> or we all together go to a gentoo meeting in oberhausen *harhar*
<\sh> or csd in cologne? or php ug @schmidders in colone...all open for discussion, but I would like to have a drink in a nice pub ;)
<Riddell> \sh: this akregator toolbar issue, I don't have those actions in the toolbar
<\sh> me neither...until i patched it ,-) 
<Riddell> so what's he complaining about?
<\sh> i don't know...but it looks nicer and the functionality is improved ;)
* \sh is having a coffee and a ciarette...brb
<uniq> riddell: could you mention that the koffice 1.4 packages depends on kde 3.4.1 on  http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php ? 
<\sh> ok..going home...amu will call u 
<\sh> re
<Riddell> \sh: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-sip-qt3_3.10.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--install):
<Riddell>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/sipconfig.py', which is also in package python2.4-sip4-qt3
<\sh> Riddell: huu
<\sh> i have 4.2.1-1ubuntu3
<\sh> (breezy)
<\sh> python2.4-sip4-qt3_4.2.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Riddell> python2.4-sip4-qt3 is at version 4, python2.4-sip-qt3 is at version 3, and they clash on that file
<\sh> python2.4-sip-qt3_3.10.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb is for qt2
<\sh> no
<Riddell> qt2?
<\sh> sorry, i just read the conflicts..
<\sh> i think it's a dupe
<\sh> anyways, I have to compile sip4 and pykde and pyqt with new releases tomorrow morning
<\sh> hmmm..what about makeing the python2.4-sip-qt3 stuff a compatiblity package? and remove the crap from the archives?
<Riddell> how do you mean a compatiblity package?
<\sh> python2.4-sip-qt3
<\sh> Reverse Depends:
<\sh>   python2.4-sip-dev
<\sh>   python-sip-qt3
<\sh> put the package name inside the python2.4-sip4-qt3 package just like python-sip4.qt3
<\sh> remove the real source package from the archives, finally it's an old upstream source
<\sh> the debian maintainer put sip4 + pyqt inside one source package
<Riddell> just get rid of it I'd say
<\sh> what is the process to get rid of crap? ,-)
<Riddell> there was a wiki page somewhere
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MorgueCandidates
<Riddell> then e-mail elmo 
<\sh> k...will do everything tomorrow :)
<\sh> ok..page updated..elmo pinged
<froud> Riddle: kde-systemsettings is that the name of the package in Universe?
<Riddell> froud: yes
<froud> Riddell: is it in hoary universe or only breezy?
<froud> I cant find it in hoary
<Riddell> only breezy
<froud> pah will the deb install on hoary at all
<froud> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde-systemsettings/
<Riddell> no, but you could recompile it
<froud> http://ftp.ale.org/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde-systemsettings/
<froud> like I know how to do that :-)
<Riddell> wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde-systemsettings/kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20050613.orig.tar.gz http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde-systemsettings/kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20050613-0ubuntu2.diff.gz http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde-systemsettings/kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20050613-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> cd kde-systemsettings
<Riddell> debuild
<froud> k
<froud> but somehow I must get a breezy desktop ruuning, otheriwise can do docs
<froud> s/can/cant
<Riddell> apt-get dist-upgrade
<froud> Riddell: I did that and ended up with no xserver and no kdm or kde
<froud> on apt-get -f install and then kubuntu-desktop the machine would no longer even boot
<froud> so I have reinstalled hoary from scratch
<froud> I tried dist-ipgrade twice with same results
<froud> dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<froud> dpkg-buildpackage: (Use -d flag to override.)
<froud> debuild: fatal error at line 764:
<froud> dpkg-buildpackage failed!
<froud> fixed
<Riddell> awooga
<froud> gpg: skipped `Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>': secret key not available
<froud> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<froud> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Riddell> that's fine
<Riddell> means it got to the end of a debuild
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> dpkg --install *deb
<froud> done
<Riddell> alt-f2
<Riddell> systemsettings
<froud> oooh! nice
<froud> so this will replace KContrl
<Riddell> in kubuntu yes
<froud> essentailly all that is done is to replace the main kcontrol. the parts gui's remain the same, right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> the ordering is slightly different too
<froud> Ok, so this will change k quick guide and user guide
<froud> a big chunk
<Riddell> sorry about that
<froud> Riddell: what else will be changing form the GUI perspective
<froud> no no its ok
<Riddell> probably nothing as significant
<froud> so long as I know ahead and can somehow plan to work around it
<Riddell> might change the system menu (next to k-menu)
<froud> Riddell: somehow I need a list of what will happen. even if it changes
<froud> at least I can go by that
<froud> is it possible?
<froud> It will also help for the release notes
<Riddell> kinday tricky, a lot isn't planned in much detail
<froud> does such a thing exist, even rudementry :-)
<Riddell> well the KubuntuRoadmap is the closest
* froud goes to see
<Riddell> udu.wiki
<froud> not found whats the url
<Riddell> udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> search for Kubuntu
<froud> roadmap?
<froud> 35 links, makes it kinda hard to know what is going on
<Riddell> KubuntuRoadmap is the main onew
<Riddell> KubuntuRoadmap is the main one
<froud> dude all I have is this https://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Kubuntu&titlesearch=Titles
<froud> no roadmap there
* froud starts questioning his sanity
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> what's happened to the udu wiki?
<froud> Ok google got it
<froud> is this it http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<Riddell> ah, don't do https
<Riddell> that is confusing
<froud> logged in so default is https
<froud> Riddell: "We will need our own version control repository, probably Subversion to match KDE" has this happened?
<froud> Riddell: OK that's nice, now how do we know what is being done, what not, and what is the progress? ;-)
<froud> Riddell: is there an ordered list of the items mentioned in the RoadMap with status alongside?
<Riddell> froud: nope, no svn yet
<froud> have you considered a linode
<Riddell> what's one of them?
<Riddell> oh, virtual server
<froud> I hear canonical is negotiating a buld deal
<froud> buld
<froud> = bulk
<froud> Riddell: ping
<froud> [19:04]  <froud> Riddell: OK that's nice, now how do we know what is being done, what not, and what is the progress? ;-)
<froud> [19:08]  <froud> Riddell: is there an ordered list of the items mentioned in the RoadMap with status alongside?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-07
<froud> African Greetings
<froud> when building packages how to I bump up the part of the version number after the - for example 0.1-X
<Riddell> froud: edit debian/changelog
<Riddell> but your X there is the debian version, we do XubuntuY
<froud> sorry Riddle i am new to this stuff, learning quick, so I must change the kubuntu-docs (0.1-0) in changelog to what?
<froud> thanks for your patience. I am good with Docbook and admin side of Linux but not with the prgramming side :-)
<Riddell> I would make it 0.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> then 0.1-0ubuntu2 etc
<froud> OK, so only bump the end number?
<froud> so what is the -0 for?
<Riddell> the -0 is debian
<Riddell> so keep that at 0
<froud> lets say we will have regular builds
<Riddell> and either increment the real version number of the ubuntu one
<Riddell> or
<\sh> mornin gentlemen
<froud> should I be doing 0.1-0ubuntu1 then 0.1-1ubuntu1 then 0.1-2ubuntu1
<froud> morn 
<Riddell> noo
<\sh> 0.1-0ubuntu2 ;)
<froud> ok
<Riddell> froud: that's incrementing the debian number, which we don't cos we're not debian
<\sh> 0.1-0 <- debian prefix -> ubuntuN <- ubuntu version
<froud> Ah ha
<froud> I see said the blind man
<froud> capish
<\sh> froud: if you have a ubuntu version already, go to the debianized source and do a dch -i
<\sh> or if u have a debian version with 0.1-0 do something like this: dch -v 0.1-0ubuntu1 -D breezy
<froud> I just need to know how to manage the versions for kubuntu docs
<froud> I understand now
* froud goes to edit the changlog
<\sh> export EDITOR=vim 
<\sh> man dch <- small but good util:)
<Riddell> froud: use dch -i  to edit changelog
<Riddell> ah, \sh beat me to it
<froud> cool
<froud> nice toy :-)
<\sh> riddell: no :) 
<\sh> i just learned the debian way, before that, i was just doing vim debian/changelog and try to adjust the changlog format ,-)
<froud> he he that dch is cool
<froud> thanks
<froud> but I must pass dch --check-dirname-level 0
<froud> the changlog format 1st line should be
<froud> kubuntu-docs (0.1-0ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low
<froud> ?
<Riddell> looks good
<froud> should the ubuntu1 part be seperate
<froud> otherwise how will dch know to increment the number of ubuntu1
<froud> I see it can increment the debian number
<\sh> froud: dch knows :)  
<\sh> 0.1-0ubuntu1 --> dch -i ==> 0.1-0ubuntu2 
<Riddell> dch -i just adds 1 to the last number
<froud> ok cool
<froud> so dch -i --check-dirname-level 0
<froud> wicked
<froud> Riddell: how do you suggest we can plan documentation development?
<\sh> froud: e.g. your source dir is package-0.1 then do a cd package-0.1 ; dch -i
<froud> OK
<froud> got it now
<froud> that's good because my build scripts prompts for dir number
<froud> Riddell: I can now do the kde-systemsettings documentation
<froud> Riddell: but its hard to know what else needs doing
<froud> Riddell: I would like to create a list of things for contributors. Things they should know
<froud> it will help give some direction to our writing. we will know what stays the same and what changes
<froud> any suggestions?
<Riddell> I need to take at look at it toot sweet and see what needs done
<Riddell> can't do that today, anarchists are taking over edinburgh
<Riddell> but hopefully tomorrow
<froud> he he, sure
<froud> perhaps I can maintain a doc for it and add it to lnix.net/froud
<froud> considering that we are starting form scratch with kubuntu docs, my primary object is to id what we can do now (not changing) and so leave the stuff that will change to later (with excepton of kde-systemsettings)
<froud> that way we will have the bulk work done and can focus on the topical stuff when we have x working again
<froud> in the interim ppl will use hoary and do the stuff that stays the same
<froud> does that sound workable for you?
* froud goes out for awhile
<uniq> hi guys.
<mart> hi
<mart> can anyone say which package has /usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so?
<mart> ah, answered in #kubuntu, thx
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-08
<froud> African Greetings
<froud> Riddell: hi, kde-systemsettings now replaces kcontrol So far I have updated the outline for the kubuntu quick guide it's still WIP but you can see it here http://lnix.net/~froud/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<froud> Some of the old text stil remains
<mart> erm, could anyone with tetex-doc installed see if this works, please? kdvi /usr/share/doc/texmf/tetex/TETEXDOC.dvi.gz
<mart> in breezy
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-09
<karthik_r085> Hello, My name is Karthik. I would like to actively contribute to Kubuntu and KDE. What is the process I need to go to become one of the maintainers?
<froud> African Greetings
<froud> Riddell: any ideas on how we can plan documentation development?
<froud> Riddell: when you have some time let's discuss how to plan documentation development
<uniq> hi.
<froud> uniq: hi
<uniq> hi froud.
<froud> :-) looking good
<froud> all working well now and package name changed to fit requirements
<froud> just wish I could get a breezy system installed
<uniq> sounds great.
<froud> each time I do a dist-upgrade I endup with no xserver and no kde
<froud> :-)
<uniq> oh.
<uniq> i just got a office with a decent internet connection.
<froud> I have tried it a few times
<froud> :-( not having much fun
<uniq> i'm at my parents place for the summer.. and they have dialup.
<uniq> hmm.. i'll try with my breezy chroot.
<uniq> everything installs nicely on my breezy.
<uniq> did you try to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after it's been removed? 
<uniq> food. bbl.
<froud> uniq: I was upgraidng from hoary to breezy
<froud> edit sources.list adding breezy repos
<froud> sudo apt-get update
<froud> apt-get dist-upgrade
<froud> after install no xserver or kde
<froud> cant apt-get install kubuntu-desktop cries for lots of dependancies
<froud> apt-get -f install
<froud> and then no can boot box
<pef> hello
<uniq> hi.
<Riddell> pef: dood, how's datakiosk coming along?
<pef> Riddell: I come back from a 3 days travel, that's why I was silent during this time ;)
<pef> I just have to write the correct build-depends using pbuilder, and it's ok
<mart> (repeat of yesterday)
<mart> erm, could anyone with tetex-doc installed see if this works, please? kdvi /usr/share/doc/texmf/tetex/TETEXDOC.dvi.gz
<mart> in breezy
<uniq> give me a few mins to update my breezy chroot and i'll test.
<mart> cool, thanks
<hunger> mart: I get an error uncompressing that file from kdvi.
<mart> "KDVI had trouble interpreting..."?
<mart> Details = "The DVI code set a character of an unknown font"
<hunger> mart: Nope... I get that after uncompressing the file with gunzip though.
<mart> ok, at least it's not just me
<mart> xdvi opens it, I take it?
<hunger> mart: Yeap.
<hunger> mart: Both the compressed and the uncompressed version.
<mart> ok, what's best? file a bug on bugs.kde.org? or ...?
<uniq> hmm.. kdvi 3.4.1 from kubuntu.org reads it nicely. 
<hunger> mart: Dunno... I'd go for launchpad if that wasen't so annoying to use:-)
<mart> whah? isn't that what I'm using? hang on
<mart> KDVI 1.3 (Using KDE 3.4.1)
<hunger> uniq: I'm using kdvi 1.3 which comes with kde 3.4.1 and it does not work here.
<uniq> works in hoary.. with the 3.4.1 debs.
<mart> yeah, it worked in hoary for me
* mart dist-upgrading breezy again
<uniq> I can't test my breezy chroot yet, still downloading updates.
<mart> (it was stuck on libwv dependency)
<mart> Fetched 112MB in 52s (2123kB/s)
<mart> all networks should be at least that fast :)
<hunger> mart: That only encourages peaple to use bigger images and videos on there webpages...
<mart> the question begs why I didn't just purge libwv and only upgrade the packages I needed :(
<uniq> well.. i'll go home for dinner. bbl.
<mart> I love hindsight
<mart> uniq: ok, see you
* mart bouncing X
<mart-> woah! hard crash!
<mart> hunger: uniq: well, I still see the error in the latest version
<hunger> mart: I am on the latest version, too.
<mart> hunger: when I upgraded, all the icons in my K menu got bigger too, you have this?
<hunger> mart: Haven't noticed yet.
<mart> seems to be an option that's not settable in the gui too
<mart> grep MenuEntryHeight /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kickerrc
<mart> MenuEntryHeight=22
<Riddell> that's deliberate
<mart> bah, I've just put it back to 16
<Riddell> why?  don't you like 22?
<mart> prefer 16
<Riddell> but 22 is so much easier on the eye
<mart> 22 involves too much head movement
<mart> (did I just say that?)
<mart> and mouse movement too, 22 is like using the default XP menu
<pef> Riddell: the datakiosk package is here for review ;) http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/
<Riddell> pef: needs a .orig. file
<Riddell> pef: also version number should be 0.7-0ubuntu1
<pef> Riddell: corrected
<froud> Ok now I am pissed attempt six and I cannot get dist-upgrade to do the correct thing.....HELP!!!!!
<froud> how hard can this be ... somebody please I am doubting my sanity here
<froud> must I update to 3.4.1 before dist-upgrade will work?
<mart> froud: what's wrong?
<froud> OK, from CD I install Kubuntu Hoary
<froud> I then change sources.list to breezy
<froud> apt-get update
<froud> apt-get dist-upgrade
<froud> download, install, install
<froud> no xserver or kde
<froud> cant even apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mart> froud: best to check what apt-get's gonna do first :)
<froud> carry on
<mart> or use upgrade instead of dist-upgrade if you don't want any packages to go missing
<froud> ok so upgrade instead of dist-upgrade
<froud> that's it 
<mart> well, you may need to use dist-upgrade every now and then
<mart> but upgrade will never remove anything, so use it if you don't want to read the list of what will be removed
<froud> I thought when you changed distro version you needed to do a dist upgrade?
<mart> yeah
<froud> Ok well here goes nothing
<mart> but that was the first option - check what it's gonna do first :)
<mart> so what's the error?
<froud> all I have is a console
<froud> :-)
<mart> oh, hang on
<froud> no xserver installed
<mart> did it install xserver at all, or is it just not running?
<froud> not installed
<mart> eep, that's bad
<froud> lemme do an upgrade and see what 'appens
<mart> buh? amarok just played a whole album without crashing... unprecedented!
* froud holds thumbs and crosses legs. pray
<mart> froud: ?
<froud> mart: upgrade running will see in about an hour or so :-)
<froud> Riddell: you there, let's plan how we will get the Kubuntu docs done :-)
* froud thinks Riddell is avoiding the question
<Riddell> froud: it's on my todo list after subscribing to REVU and answering summer of code dude
<froud> :-)
<froud> pressure!!!
<Riddell> froud: what needs planned?
<froud> well I have no way of knowing what is going to be done and what wont from the roadmap
<froud> its all a muddle of maybe's
<froud> e.g kynaptic or kapture
<Riddell> I don't know about kynaptic or kapture either
<froud> if I know what will be then I can outline and plan for that
<froud> ok can we start with what we do know
<froud> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<froud> "Breezy we may delay the Kubuntu release to be able to use 3.5" how likely does this look
<Riddell> froud: I think it's not likely, it'll release along with the rest of ubuntu
<froud> at 3.5
<Riddell> at whatever the latest KDE is
<Riddell> KDE has no release plan
<froud> yes I saw that
<froud> so do you expect a 3.5
<froud> low medium high probability
<Riddell> absolutly no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> so medium I guess 
<froud> kdeaccessiblity in main and installed as stock?
<Riddell> release could happen or it could not, depend on how soon the KDE 4 branch is usable
<Riddell> won't be installed as stock
<froud> OK
<Riddell> but it should be in supported, I wonder what the process is for that
<froud> one less to do :-)
<froud> kdevelop in main and installed as stock?
<Riddell> same thing
<froud> KOffice 1.4 I understand wont be
<Riddell> seems openoffice has the upper hand in that debate
<froud> awk shuchs
<froud> Kiosktool
<froud> KISDN
<froud> QtParted
<froud> KDE Bluetooth
<froud> any idea
<Riddell> kdebluetooth should be
<Riddell> kiosktool is in universe, but won't be on CD
<Riddell> other two I'm not sure about
<froud> kdebluetooth will be stock install
<froud> so will display in kde-systemsettings
<froud> ?
<Riddell> should be yes
<froud> "There is likely to be more as well" are there more, b'sides kde-systemsettings
<Riddell> more what?
<froud> things like the above
<Riddell> not off the top of my head
<froud> "Kubuntu 5.04 made several improvements to the default KDE menu, tidying up the applications and menu structure and including a System menu for access to system places. We would like to further tidy the applications on the menu and improve the system menu to include the non application entries from the k-menu and remove duplicates between the two menus."
<Riddell> juk will probably go in famvour of amarok with gstreamer
<froud> any ideas of what will be done here
<Riddell> froud: like it says :)
<froud> k
<froud> Zeroconf support
<froud> "As part of a move to including the best KDE applications which are not part of KDE itself we will investigate packages such as metabar (a context sensitive sidebar for Konqueror), Kompos as a full screen task manager to manage windows and katapult to start applications and bookmarks as a complement for minicli (Alt-F2)."
<froud> any idea on this
<Riddell> froud: zeroconf seems like a no due to licences
<Riddell> froud: metabar and katapult yes
<Riddell> find them on MOTUNewPackages
<froud> OK
<froud> "We would like all user's home directories to come with predefined folders by default. These could include Documents, Music, Pictures and others. The folder names will need to be translated for the appropriate language settings if possible. Appropriate applications should be modified to use these folders at startup."
<Riddell> not kompose
<Riddell> froud: default folders were going to be done elsewhere, I'll ask about that
<Riddell> hello Soneras 
<froud> ok
<Soneras> hello everybody
<froud> Ubuntu has a net install option available which uses a small image and tftp to boot a computer completely over the network. We would like to have a similar option for Kubuntu and will work with the Ubuntu netinstall developers to make this available. We also want Full Automated Installation for Kubuntu.
<froud> will it be :-)
<Riddell> froud: kamion has promised to look in to netinstall, no response on the bugzilla entry so far
<froud> k
<froud> Update-notifier is an important part of Ubuntu which ensures users can keep their system updated with the latest security packages or development versions. A KDE version of update-notifier is needed and should be ready by the next release.
<froud> Another innovative tool from Ubuntu is hwdb, the hardware database frontend. We would like to work with the hwdb developers to create a KDE/Qt frontend for this so it can be included in Kubuntu. 
<froud> these two
<Riddell> Update-notifier is stuck on what to do with the package manager
<Riddell> hwdb ogra has promised to port to KDE
<froud> k
<froud> great I will chat with him as I did docs for gnome version
<Riddell> motaboy!
<froud> Future versions of Ubuntu will have a graphical installer, possibly based on installation direct from the live CD. Kubuntu will need a Qt version of this, which will likely require Qt bindings to debconf.
<froud> will there be a Qt version
<motaboy> Hi!
<Riddell> froud: we're in trouble if there isn't :)
<mart> heh :)
<froud> k
<Riddell> motaboy: froud was just wondering how kdebluetooth was coming along
<Soneras> I see you're discussing the implementation of qt-alternatives to the ubuntu programs. I've a little question about such; did somebody already look into the possibility of a 'personal-' kind of firewall for one of the next releases? I think I've read Ubuntu looks into using firestarter (good one) some time - but i can't find a decent Qt alternative (besides guarddog, which is a more complex solution).
<motaboy> Riddell: I think that kdebluetooth is ready for release, only that Fred and me doesn't have much time in these days.
<froud> motaboy: installed it here and it works a treat, thanks
<motaboy> froud: :D.
<Riddell> Soneras: it's not something I've looked in to.  firewalls arn't high priority for kubuntu 
<froud> Riddell: I have started adding kde-system settings to kubuntu quick guide
<froud> Riddell: http://lnix.net/~froud/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<froud> I will now add kdebluetooth
<Riddell> froud: nice
<froud> Riddell: the quick guide is a good place to outline a tour of kubuntu desktop and nice to help define what needs more docs in the User Guide
<mart> Soneras: I just tried guarddog yesterday, it's not a tool for a complete newbie, but maybe it would be worth talking to upstream as it's not far off?
<froud> Riddell: r there any other changes, other than kdebluetooth, that will be in kde-system settings as a part of the stock install
<mart> Soneras: (I mostly liked it, but I see your point)
<Riddell> froud: I don't think so except I should look into why it doesn't pick up the theme manager
<froud> OK I would not know, so if you find problems like tings missing or stuff that will be added it would be good if you could update me
<Soneras> mart: I do like guarddog too, but I think the purpose is different from firestarter and the second is more what users might expect - I guess. Just something I've been wondering about today
<froud> Soneras: good example is SuSE Firewall
<froud> easy to use, no fuss, just works
<mart> Soneras: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/guarddog2_protocol.png
<Soneras> have to take a closer look, didn't really use the SuSE Firewall yet. somehow I like the firestarter aproach. but might not be such a big issue for kubuntu yet
<mart> Soneras: I reckon that could be improved by making Zone, Logging and Advanced menu options, leaving user with just enable/disable protocol
<mart> Soneras: most users have only one NIC anyway, so hiding "zone" not an issue, until you want to do something complex
<froud> Riddell: I will document this log on lnix.net/~froud if it changes, please update me so I can plan it. This way I can direct contributors on what to do and what not
<froud> Soneras: SuSE Firewall is very simple, just the basics
<froud> block all
<Soneras> mart: I've guarddog in the background but didn't configure it yet. does it have some kind of an 'agent' that tells the user whats going on / allowing him to accept/block requests on-the-go?
<froud> open all
<froud> if you want to do more you need to stop it and use SuSE Firewall 2
<mart> Soneras: ah, clever feature.  no, it doesn't have that.
<mart> Soneras: I think I properly see your point this time :)
<Soneras> mart: don't know if you've seen firestarter lately (no I don't want to make an ad here), but this is very close to what I'd consider perfect for kubuntu
<Soneras> mart: only it's gtk :(
<froud> Riddell: does kandy work now
<froud> or does it just support Nokia
<froud> still
<froud> anyone got opinions on what Kubuntu User guide should be
<froud> I dont think we want another KDE User manual, the upstream one is good
<froud> Of course there are those things kubuntu desktop specific
<Soneras> froud: btw. I wanted to ask some time, if there already is some kind of internationalization of your documentation going on? Maybe it's something I could help out with.
<froud> Soneras: we upload to Rosetta use kdesdk xmlpo to make pots
<Soneras> froud: I think it should mostly focus on the thinks specific to Kubuntu - like configuration utilities not available in vanilla KDE and such. And then take the other parts from upstream.
<froud> k, go one
<froud> go on
<Soneras> froud: ok, I'd have to sit down and read up on those things first, but maybe I can do some translation / language-specific screenshots (german that would be)
<froud> great, we freeze with ubuntu release schedule
<froud> and then upload to rosetta
<froud> po files come back to us
<Riddell> language-specific screenshots are tricky, there was talk of a tool that could take screenshots in all the different languages, don't know if that every happened
<froud> and we make lang packs of the docs
<Soneras> so, is there already somebody working on it? specifically a german translation .I would like to help out, but honestly at this point I doubt I could manage a translation o nmy own.
<froud> Soneras: once it gets into rosetta anyone can work on it
<\sh> whois frode@lnix.net?
<froud> we dont yet have any k docs in rosetta
<froud> whois frode@lnix.net? = uniq 
<\sh> ah ;)
<pef> someone can check my package ? http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/datakiosk/ I have to go but I will read your messages when I come back in a few hours, thank you :) 
<Soneras> ah, wait a sec. rosetta was the canonical translation utility, was it?
<froud> yes see launchpad
<Soneras> ah, very nice. Is there a schedule for having docs in rosetta yet?
<froud> depends on how we get them done
<froud> if we have something worth uploading
<froud> but generaly we freeze with the schedule, tag and upload
<froud> then rosetta picks it up
<froud> that's for ubuntu, I dunno if it will work the same for kubuntu
<froud> I can speak to carlos
<\sh> uniq: ping?
<Soneras> ok. as long as there's nobody already doing stuff I can work on it a bit localy and then enter it when the docs are in rosetta. is there some kind of priority the docs should be done?
<froud> Soneras: you are welcome to do so in our svn
<froud> Soneras: best thing is to translate sections as the are completed
<froud> If you are subscribed to kubuntu-devel or ubuntu-docs you will see my messages
<Soneras> right now I'm having a look here http://www.lnix.net/~froud/. These are only previews, right? so they don't reflect the current state I suppose
<froud> They are quite up to date
<froud> we are starting from scratch
<Soneras> I'm subscribed to kubuntu-devel. Is it a good idea to subscribe ubuntu-docs, too for this?
<froud> firsttime we are doing kubuntu docs
<froud> myself and two three other people at Kubuntu docs have given interest in Kubuntu-docs
<froud> I cant say what they will contribute or how much, but I will be focused on completing the Kubuntu User Guide
<froud> anyone is welcome, you dont need to write perfect English, we will edit it
<froud> Soneras: you can checkout the main stuff needed for Kubuntu docs at https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kde
<Soneras> mmh. as I'm not a native speaker and don't have a feel for what should be in and what shouldn't just yet I figured it might be a better idea for me to 'just translate' a bit. though I have to tell you that I'm far from beeing a professional writer in german as well - though technical (although not too technical) documentation shoudl be quite ok.
<froud> Soneras: well you take what you want to do... no pressure
<froud> Soneras: they docs must be for newbie users
<froud> so ideas for the books are welcome
<Soneras> yes, that was what I meant. I've no problem with the technical aspects (I work as an admin), so I have to concentrate on writing towards a newbie audience. But that's just like writing a knowledgebase entry for first level support... =)
<froud> lol, yes and you can't really assume any technical know how
<Soneras> yes, just like first level support :D
<uniq> \sh: pong?
<\sh> uniq: i just have problems building your kioslave
<\sh> can u check on REVU?
<uniq> \sh: oh, which of them? 
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> \sh:  did you install the build depends? (scons)
<\sh> uniq: debuild -S -k 
<\sh> i didn't even start the pbuilder
<uniq> then you're missing scons. and that's why it doesn't build.
<\sh> is scons needed for building the dsc?
<uniq> it's needed for clean.
<\sh> uniq: do u need it badly? what is scons btw
<uniq> scons is a make replacement.
<\sh> argl ;)
<uniq> scons clean ~ make clean
<\sh> ok
<uniq> bbl, food again.
<\sh> damn..right now I can't concentrate...
<Riddell> tvo!
<tvo> Riddell: yeah?
<Riddell> tvo: what are you currently working on?
<tvo> Riddell: I just fixed one of the bugs in the locate: protocol in konqueror
<Riddell> tvo: does the locate author have CVS or the like?
<tvo> Riddell: have to check, I'm going to send a mail asap
<tvo> Riddell: didn't see any $Id$'s or other traces of CVS though
<tvo> Riddell: I was still wondering though, what's the best behaviour of locate protocol?
<tvo> Riddell: there are 3 options IMHO:
<tvo> Riddell: 1) it behaves like it did originally, ie. if a dir contains more than a certain number of hits, than it's displayed as "(%d Hits) %s", %s being the full path
<Riddell> that does seem quite nice
* Riddell wonders what options 2 and 3 are
<tvo> Riddell: 2) the current behaviour of my local copy, ie. each hit is shown. It is shown as a file if the pattern matches the filename part, shown as a directory if the pattern matches the directory part
<tvo> heh, it's quite difficult to explain
<Riddell> what happens in 1 if a directory matches?
<tvo> Riddell: 3) Like 2), but each directory hit is added twice, once like 2) and once as "Search for <pattern> in <directory>"
<tvo> nothing special, it gets counted as a hit in it's parent directory
<tvo> and if this parent directory contains too many hits (configurable) the parent dircetory is displayed
<Riddell> if you locate foo and you have a directory with lots of items called foo then it returns results for all those items just because they're in a directory called foo
<Riddell> does that happen with any of the options above?  (seems to me it should just return the directory)
<tvo> that happens only with 1
<tvo> with 1, if there's a dir foo with N-1 files in it (with N is the max-hits-per-dir-threshold), it shows the list of files
<Riddell> that seems silly
<tvo> if there would be one more file in foo it would have been collapsed into a "(%d Hits) %s" like directory
<tvo> yeah, that's my opinion too
<tvo> currently I have 2 and could go for 3
<Riddell> 3 sounds fun but might end up with usability issues
<Riddell> tvo: do you know Sander Koning askie?
<tvo> no
<Riddell> I believe he's at your uni
<Soneras> froud: still around? I've a small question regarding the docbook format of the docs
<tvo> actually, I know quite a lot of Sander's, don't know the surnames though:)
<tvo> so maybe I should check
<tvo> Riddell: I'm going to fix local-to-a-directory searches now: this would allow 3 (I could make it configurable..)
<Riddell> tvo: sounds good
<Riddell> tvo: do you know baz?
<tvo> Riddell: no, what's it?
<Riddell> tvo: bazaar, the version of arch made by canonical
<Riddell> (I don't know it either) but if you did it would work as a short term revision control system
<tvo> Riddell: of the versioning systems, I've only used CVS.
<tvo> Riddell: you mean with a local repository?
<Riddell> yeah, but it probably isn't worth it
<Riddell> I guess ask the locate author if he has a repository and if not apply for a KDE account
<froud> Soneras: yep I am here
<froud> Riddell: think you should find solution to svn :-)
* tvo is now typing a mail to the locate author
<froud> Soneras: ping
<Soneras> froud: sorry. back
<froud> question on docbook
<froud> shoot
<Soneras> froud: I'm wondering about the docbook format. with which app will they be viewed`khelpcenter?
<Soneras> passing the docbook to the khelpcentercommand came up with an unformated view
<froud> no you need to transform it
<Soneras> and while editing, do you simply use a text editor?
<froud> kate will do it
<Soneras> so there will be now yelp like docbook viewing in breezy for kde?
<Soneras> now = no
<froud> Soneras: no kde ships html
<froud> if you want you can transform the xml on your machine
<froud> you need the following; docbook, docbook-xsl, xsltproc
<froud> then you should just do a checkout of the directories needed
<Soneras> ok, did both
<froud> both what
<Soneras> installed the tools you said and did a checkout (did that before)
<Soneras> how would I transform into html?
<froud> oK  but you only did checkout of the core parts
<froud> you need
<froud> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/common
<froud> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/libs
<froud> and https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kde
<Soneras> ah, I see. only got kde
<froud> ok then look at the Makefile in kde/
<froud> btw common/ libs/ kde/ must all be in the same dir
<froud> to build all the docs that will go into kubuntu-docs-0.1ubuntu1-all just do make kall
<froud> Oh do make a folder build/kde relative to those dirs
<Soneras> ls
<Soneras> oh, wrong window =)
<froud> the make will build the html there
<Soneras> should build/kde in the same folder as kde/libs/common, or one folder above?
<froud> those three folder should be relative to each other
<froud> common/
<froud> kde/
<froud> libs/
<froud> then
<froud> mkdir build
<froud> mkdir build/kde
<froud> then cd kde
<froud> make kall
<Soneras> ah ok, got it wrong at first
<froud> let me  know if it works for you
<Soneras> froud: ok, it worked. got some nice html in build/kde. I had to checkout generic as well though.
<froud> Oooh yes, sorry
<froud> OK that is how you build it to view it
<froud> to edit it you can use any text editor
<froud> kate works
<froud> you will also need to validate your xml for well-formed and valid
<froud> checkout https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/validate.sh
<froud> to the root of those folders
<froud> now you can just do ./validate.sh path/to/foo.xml
<froud> and it will check that your docbook is valid against the dtd and well-formed
<Soneras> ok, I'm reading the docs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamStepByStepRepository as well, so I hope I'll be fine. bause I got to go for today.
<Soneras> thanks for the quick help getting me started
<froud> sure no problems
<Soneras> I'll be sure to come back with more questions tomorrow ;)
<froud> he he no worries
<Soneras> bye!
<froud> night all
<Riddell> tvo: if you want to use arch/baz I'm told you can set up a local repository, get an account on launchpad then publish to the supermirror
<Riddell> tvo: it's been suggested that if you want to do something uber-cool you could alter locate to update on inotify events rather than on a daily crunch
<tvo> Riddell: ok, in that case, I'll wait for the reply of Armin Straub (the kio_locate author), and if he doesn't use a versioning system, I'll teach myself arch/baz
<tvo> Riddell: I'll add it to my todo list and read a bit about inotify
<tvo> Riddell: btw, are there any guidelines for a WIP project wiki page?
<Riddell> tvo: WIP project?
<tvo> work in progress
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> but include lots of details
<pef> Riddell: thanks for uploading the package, but for the missing .desktop file, what should I do ? 
<Riddell> pef: did I upload it?
<Riddell> oh cool, it made it to revu
<Riddell> what's he on about, it has a .desktop file
<pef> Riddell:  but why " Needs .desktop entry" in the comment ?
<Riddell> pef: no idea, the .desktop works for me.  possibly it doesn't work on gnome for some reason or possibly he's just nuts
<tvo> Riddell: I've created an intial version of a wiki page, in case you're interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFileSearch
<tvo> needs lots of changes though
<tvo> s/intial/initial
<Mez> ah .... Riddell ... this is better channell...
<Mez> I'm about to package new bugfix for k3b - want it or not
<Riddell> Mez: yes please
<Mez> building now :D
<Riddell> Mez: could you add a mimetype file for .iso files so they get opened in k3b?
<Riddell> Mez: and do we want the Burn to Disk action in Konqueror's right click menu?
<Mez> Riddell, yes (if I can figure out how) and no (becuase burn to disk = work withcdrdao IIRC)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-10
<Mez> iso files dont have a mime tpye do they
<Riddell> they must do
<Riddell> they have an icon
<Mez> http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=iso
<Riddell> application/x-iso says Konqueror's file associations
<Mez> [Desktop Entry] 
<Mez> Type=MimeType
<Mez> Patterns=*.iso;*.ISO
<Mez> MimeType=application/x-iso
<Mez> I cant find how to make them open with a certain app though
<Riddell> add MimeType= to k3b.desktop
<pef> bye !
<Mez> Riddell: still here?
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> want that latest version of k3b?
<Riddell> go on then
<Mez> lemme upload
<Mez> gimme 5 mins
<Riddell> Mez: want a mention in the lugradio dot.kde.org news article?
<Mez> if you want to mention me :D
<Riddell> I need an angle
<Mez> what would i be mentioned for though
<Mez> ...?
<Mez> how do you mean an "angle?"
<Riddell> well I can't just say "Mez was there"
<Riddell> needs to be a reason for mentioning you
<Riddell> "Mez was persuaded to adopt the k3b packages for Kubuntu"
<Mez> lol - well you could mention I was one of the only people to leave the lighting talks room to come see you on the main stage (in fact the only person)
<Riddell> that's shocking, who was speaking in the other room?
<Mez> or that due to lugradio, I became a member of ubuntu and am heading to becoming a maintainer :P
<Mez> whoever was meant to be on before you
<Mez> one sec lemme find out
<Mez> to be fair dude, you bombed on stage
<Mez> Drew Mclellan was in lihting talks room
<Riddell> who's he?
<Riddell> can't be as cool as me, I've never heard of him
<Mez> guy who developed XMLHTTPRequest (aka Ajax)
<Mez> or at least is a leading expert in it
<Mez> http://www.allinthehead.com/about/
<Riddell> oh.  guess he's got a certain coolness then
<Mez> lol :d
<Mez> god the up speed is slow here... can twait to get back to my 4MBps line :d
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/dev/ = 0.12.2-0ubuntu1
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/dev/ = k3b0.12.2-0ubuntu1 *
<Mez> shoot... can you add to the changelog about the iso thing
<Riddell> sure
<Mez> I forgot to :D
<Riddell> Mez: it doesn't contain any patch for iso
<Mez> shoot... i edited file directly :D
<Mez> one sec
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/k3b.dev/ = k3b-0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (when it's done uplaoding)
<Mez> (aka dont download any .part files ;)
<Mez> lol - it's just uploading orig.trar.gz now
<Mez> which you have already
<Mez> Riddell: uploaded - go for it
<Mez> Riddell, if you're getting rid of KControl... then what about all the stuff that depends on it?
<Riddell> Mez: kcontrol will still be there, kde-systemsettings depends on it
<Riddell> just won't be in the menu
<Mez> fair enough :d
<Mez> any chance of a copy of your shineh thing ?
<Mez> a test for hoary (and to put into backports-extras if you want?)
<Riddell> of my what?
<Mez> your kcontrol replacement
<Riddell> kde-systemsettings in breezy
<Riddell> might need a breezy version of unsermake not sure
* Mez starts backporting
<Riddell> Mez: that's k3b uploaded thanks.  keep an eye on its buildlogs and test it once it's built
* Riddell beds
<Mez> will do :D
<Mez> who you beddign?
<Mez> Riddell... really weird, but there's no files there for it
<Mez> ah it got promoted to main
* tvo fixed searching below directories, removed a lot of unnecessary code and implemented 3)
* tvo is off to lunch now
<froud> mart: ping
<froud> Ok I have now tried but upgrade and dist-upgrade and I am unable to get my machine to run x
<froud> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org is not installed
<froud> and that after an apt-get upgrade
<froud> kdm is there
<froud> which is better than what I am left with after a dist-upgrade
<froud> So the question is how the hell to get a working Kubuntu on breezy?
<Riddell> froud: start kdm?
<froud> restarting
<froud> I had a typo in sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<froud> and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart stopped and started kdm
<froud> now reboot
<froud> no get back to console
<froud> Riddell: this is dumb. What they hell is it. I did an upgrade on Ubuntu and it works. I do the same things on Kubutuntu and it does not!
<froud> Riddell: to upgrade to breezy development branch must the system be at 3.4.1
<froud> Ok somebody please explain the process for upgrading from hoary to breezy
<Riddell> froud: when did you do the ubuntu upgrade?
<froud> about a week ago
<froud> I think
<froud> since then I have been trying to do the same for kubuntu
<froud> 1. I install new Kubuntu from the haory cd
<froud> 2. I change hoary repos's in sources.list to breezy
<froud> 3. I sudo apt-get update in Konsole
<froud> 4. I sudo apt-get upgrade
<froud> at first I was doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<froud> but that was not working, mart suggests do only upgrade
<froud> seems that method also does not work
<froud> perhaps somebody could do this procedure and if they dont get the same result then it must be dumb me
<Riddell> what's the error that you get?
<froud> Well in both cases its a bunch of errors
<Riddell> go on
<froud> can t give you the exact now cause the host is now trying another upgrade
<mdz> Riddell: have you tested Kubuntu CD builds recently?
<froud> Riddell: in all cases when I restart the machine I am brough to console prompt
<froud> cannot startx
<froud> oh sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm says dpkg-reconfigure not installed
<Riddell> mdz: there are no recent kubuntu CD builds, kamion hasn't been making them
<mdz> Riddell: he just told me that they have been enabled
<froud> Riddell: I just did it from the iso on the download
<froud> but that was downloaded about a week back, its the same ISO from hoary release
<mdz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20050705/ looks quite recent
<Riddell> mdz: excellent, time for a wget then
<froud> Riddell: do you have a spare box, try it I downloaded on 29/06
<Riddell> froud: I'll try the daily build from last night
<froud> Riddell: OK will do, but it will take some time to download
<Riddell> froud: rsync
<Riddell> rsync is nice for CDs
<mdz> Riddell: there are also recent live CDs, but it seems that the filesystem in them might be old and broken
<tvo> Riddell: I'm now playing with regexp searches, though it appears to be quite impossible to pass certain construct through konqueror into the ioslave
<Riddell> tvo: is regexp that useful compared to just shell wildcards?
<tvo> Riddell: for example, "foo[^/] bar" gives an error because konqueror thinks it has to look for a directory foo[^/ or something...
<tvo> Riddell: I think not, unless it's quite easy to implement :)
<tvo> Riddell: so I drop regexps and just add wildcards "*" and "?" ?
<tvo> Riddell: btw, I got 3 working, I'm going to make 3 screenies and attach them to the wiki or something...
<Riddell> depends what people would use, I suspect I'd never use regexps
<tvo> Riddell: also, someone who knows regexp probably isn't afraid of commandline, so he/she can just do locate -are by himself/herself
<tvo> s/-are/-r/
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> tvo: http://ktown.kde.org/~binner/contextsearch.png
<Riddell> that should be extended to be able to search for files
<Riddell> and default to files when in filemanager mode
<tvo> Riddell: they are the same plugins as the searchbox top right in konqueror ?
<Riddell> tvo: what are?
<tvo> the search plugins I see in your screenshot
<tvo> Riddell: on my place, locate is already the default, though I don't know for which profiles
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/1.png
<tvo> also 2.png and 3.png
<mart> froud: still here
<froud> yep
<froud> :-) barely
<mart> re dist-upgrade vs upgrade
<froud> yep
<mart> I only meant to suggest you consider which one to use before you upgrade
<mart> I didn't mean that upgrade was the most appropriate in that case
<mart> only that it definately wouldn't have removed stuff
<froud> mart: does it matter, they should both work and dist-upgrade should not have left the host in that state
<froud> sure
<froud> I understand
<mart> but they do different things
<mart> upgrade shouldn't have necessarily done what you wanted
<froud> yes, dist-upgrade is the correct route, right?
<mart> but yes, I agree dist-upgrade shouldn't have barfed
<froud> So I wonder how ppl with hoary cd's will be able to dist-upgrade
<froud> perhaps this problem will be fixed by release
<mart> froud: dist-upgrade (allegedly) does its best to get the latest versions of most of your software
<mart> even if that means deleting stuff
<mart> otoh, upgrade is supposed to be safe
<mart> but you don't neccessarily get the latest version of everything
<mart> froud: what happens when you aptitude install kubuntu-desktop now?
<froud> sure, understood, which is why I did not use it in the first place, thinking that dist-upgrade was the way to go. I am downloading a new breezy iso 
<froud> mart: it cant do it
<mart> btw, aptitude dist-upgrades are supposed to be more reliable that apt-get dist-upgrades
<froud> dependancies on amorok and some stuff
<froud> Hmm I thought aptitude was just another frontend to apt
<mart> ok, so maybe you'll have to manually work around it if those packages, force them if necessary
<mdz> aptitude dist-upgrade is different; it is sometimes better and sometimes not
<froud> dunno, to me the whole upgrade thing is borked. gimme yast anyday :-)
<mdz> ha, ha, ha
<mart> froud: if you'd read what it said it was going to delete! :P
<froud> Hmm well kinda hard to scoll back on the console
<mart> shift up
<mart> shift page-up, even
<mart> just dont swap vt
<froud> and besides, the point is that it should not be leaving me in the console. If it is then the system is borked
<froud> basically, I dont think anyone tested it
<froud> they just assumed it would work
<mart> ok, so are you going to say *which* dependencies are broken, so someone can look at it?
<froud> not good because dummie slike me who just write docs get caught
<mart> "something about amarok" isn't particularly specific.
<froud> mart: you want me to copy the stuf fon the screen. I will be typing all day
<froud> people should just do the steps I did and test it
<froud> much faster imho
<froud> take a hoary cd and do it yourself
<froud> see whathappens
<froud> the amount of stuff on the screen is too much for me to try and explain on an irc or even an email
<froud> anyway, hopefully the breezyiso will work
<mart> what does apt-get install amarok say
<mart> ?
<mart> or rather does it work?
<froud> hard to say now since I am trying another upgrade
<mart> ok
<froud> mart: why dont you just download an iso from 29/06 and see?
<mart> am grabbing it now
<mart> hope qemu is packaged
<mart> bah, it's old
<froud> what the iso
<froud> or qemu :-)
<froud> hey Soneras 
<mart> qemu
<Soneras> hi there :)
<froud> mart: just so you understand, I just write docs, I don't spend much time programming or phathoming why things don't work :-) just no time or patience for that, unless it directly impacts on the document I am writing and I must explain it.
<froud> But its hard to write docs for a gui you can't see :-)
<mart> yeah, I've saw the docs
<froud> mart: better to focus on one thing than do all things
<mart> froud: wonder if you're talking about my thesis? :)
<froud> heh heh, what are you writing about?
<mart> I'm supposed to be writing my progress report...
<mart> but I don't seem to be making much progress
* mart discovers the true value of hyper-threading while an ubuntu install goes on in the background
<mart> anyone remember the name of the package that generates 'dummy' packages to satisfy dependencies?
<mart> (equivs)
<froud> mart: so you have the same problem, it's not just me
<froud> please say so, so I feel better :-)
<mart> froud: no, I haven't got that far yet
<froud> ok
<mart> dependency problem was qemu :)
<Mez> incase anyones interested-  I put kde-systemsettings in the backports hoary-extras :D
* Soneras will chck out kdesystemsettings then :)
<froud> Mez: has anything changed? Please see http://lnix.net/~froud/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<Mez> ....?
<froud> Mez: if you know of things changed from what is shown there ^
<Mez> I avent looked at it myself
<Mez> why not download it and try it?
<froud> I have installed it
* Mez wouldnt knwo
<froud> but not from backports
<Mez> well i just grabbed the copy from breezy and compiled for hoary
<froud> yes Riddell guided me through the process when I installed in for myself :-)
<froud> Ok downloaded last nights breezy iso and gues what is does not want to load kernel modules and for my network it says I have a firewire interface that I dont have.
<mart> froud: it must be you. kubuntu hates you. :)
<froud> dude 5.04 install beautifully on the same machine
* mart has a virtual machine that is still trying to install hoary
<froud> argh!!!!
<froud> No kernel modules and cant load any on the cd
<froud> dudes this iso is wacked
<froud> speaks about installing a different version of ubuntu
<mart> hmm, hang on....
<mart> I wrote a CD that just didn't work, it only worked when I got someone else to burn it...
<froud> what?!!!
<mart> dodgy cd coincidence? or dodgy iso somewhere?
<froud> nah this is not good, do people check these iso files or do they just like wating peoples bandwidth
<mart> it couldn't be... could it?
* froud has no patience going  to the movies .... c ya later
<hunger> Riddell: scribus is in kubuntu, isen't it?
<hunger> Riddell: Maybe you could help malex (debian maintainer for it) over in ubuntu-devel.
<Riddell> hunger: not on the CD (no room) but I think in supported
<hunger> Riddell: It is in main...
<Riddell> cool, (I just installed MEPIS)
<hunger> Riddell: Could you talk to malex over in ubuntu-devel? He is the debian maintainer, trying to contact his ubuntu-peer.
<hunger> Riddell: I'd be surprised if that wasn't you;-)
<Riddell> hunger: that's me all right, thanks for the poke
<Riddell> this MEPIS thing is evil, no source packages
<Soneras> Riddell: looking into the mepis center? I'm not sure if you'll finde sources without contacting the devs
<Soneras> though the installer it has could be nice for a live-to-hdd install. used mepis for a while
<mart> how did froud-away say he tried to install kubuntu? just by going from ubuntu cd installation, then apt-cdrom add or something?
<Riddell> mart: he installed from the daily install kubuntu CD
<Riddell> which I'll do later on too
<Riddell> Soneras: but there's no deb-src line at all for the mepis packages
<Soneras> doubt it even exists. didn't when I used it only deb-src where the standard debian (testing/unstable) ones. Maybe you'd have some luck contacting the author - warren.
<mart> Riddell: I thought he said he'd tried to migrate from ubuntu before that?
<Riddell> yes he did a dist upgrade from hoary previously
<mart> to breezy? or to 5.04?
<Riddell> mart: breezy
<mart> ah, ok
<Mez> hey riddell, you here?
<Riddell> Mez: yes
<Mez> k3b build was fine... and mind looking over a universe package/uploading for me (tis only wee)
<Riddell> Mez: what is it?
<Mez> gaim-assistant
<Mez> just a lib for gaim
<Riddell> sounds non-kde
<Mez> yeah, it is non KDE.... but it's a v v simple package (just install a .so fie)
<Riddell> Mez: new or existing
<Mez> new
<Riddell> Mez: needs reviewing
<Mez> yeah, by MOTU people ...
<Mez> and I've no idea how to get it reviewed
<Riddell> Mez: get an account on REVU and upload there
<Mez> REVU ?
<\sh> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu
<uniq> hi guys.
<Mez> how do i get an account on there?
<uniq> it's explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<\sh> revu is just broken, ping siretart
<Mez> ok :D
<\sh> or sistropy 
<Mez> but only siretart can add me to the keyring?
<\sh> or sistropy
<Mez> hmm... :D
<Mez> IRCbot ... I can help with that :D
<Mez> well... I think - not tried writing one in python yet, just PHP
<\sh> mez: ircbots are eval in a special way
<Mez> ...?
<\sh> evil ;) 
<Mez> you mean evil ?
<\sh> not eval
<Mez> yeah they are :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but I've made a couple of nice ones in PHP
<\sh> i just ping siretart on irc and icq
<\sh> php for cli is much more evil then shell ,-)
<\sh> I have to say it, but I'm just a php dev
<Mez> lol - not really... I just made it into a loop and then sit on a channel...
<Mez> to be fair, you could quite easily just put an eggdrop on somewhere, and get it to read from a file for announces etc
<\sh> eggdrop is the dangrouse thing ever
<Mez> lol yeah
<Mez> it was a suggestion
<Mez> does ircssi allow scripts?
<allee> \sh: ping?
<\sh> pong
<allee> \sh: hi
<\sh> allee: you r the one with all the patches from debian, right?
<allee> \sh: why did you add c2 to libkexif? 11567
<allee> #11567 
<allee> \sh: all the patches?  pardon?
<\sh> allee: forget just confused
<\sh> let me check
<allee> \sh I feel honoured nevertheless.  Please stay confused ;)
<\sh> yeah :)
<\sh> boah...something is wrong with the bloody computer today
<\sh> i think because it was on the list 
<\sh> cxx trans
<\sh> una momementa
<\sh> back
<\sh> Riddell: can it be, that kdelibs4 now is completly crazy?
<allee> \sh c++ trans is one thing but libkexif did depend on kdelibs4.
<\sh> yes :) 
<\sh> is pipi-plugins an external package?
<\sh> kipi sorry ;)
<allee> kipi-plugins Enhances: digikam, gwenview, kimdaba and showimg ;)
<allee> external in what sense?
<\sh> yepp...and libkexif is a rdepend to it
<allee> yeah, digikam and kipi-plugins and AFAIR showview rdepend on it
<allee> s/showview/showimg/
<\sh> thats why it was transisition
<allee> did ubuntu add c2 to all rdepends of kdelibs? (unlike debian will do)
<\sh> no...all cxx libs which were compiled with g++4
<\sh> actually doko managed it here , so debian will have it too and debian will have less work with all the packages
<Riddell> \sh: what's wrong with it?
<\sh> riddell: konqui is stucking in between
<Riddell> stucking?
<\sh> it stops for 10 seconds, work again
<\sh> stops etc
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> well I'll see when I install this daily kubuntu CD
<allee> \sh okay, so no lex KDE in ubuntu (as doko announced in debian-devel-announce)
<\sh> no lex KDE?
<allee> \sh nitpicking: and why libkipi0 and not libkipi0c2 ;)  I fail to see the difference between the two :(
<\sh> allee: can be, that we forgot it...if it's c++ we should do it
<\sh> if so, please put it on the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com/CxxLibraryList)
<allee> \sh: both c++ and kdelibs
<Riddell> only kdelibs4 got a c2 on the end, anything else depends on that and so doesn't need one
<\sh> kdelibs4 are already transed
<\sh> riddell: libkexif stand on the list
<\sh> sometimes I'M a machine 
<Riddell> "stand on the list"?
<\sh> written on the list
<\sh> denglish at it's best
<allee> Riddell:  CxxLibraryList lists both libkipi and libkexif.  both are in hoary compiled against kdelibs4c2. libkipi -> libkipic2, but libkipi->libkipi
<allee> afaiu in debian because they depend on kdelibs4 the pkg name will not be changes, sh told me ubuntu adds always a c2 --> libkipi got no c2
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> i will revert the changes
<allee> \sh now i'm confused.  Scrolled CxxLibraryList to the right and there are lots of 'KDE, not renamed'
<\sh> allee: yeah, and if u check for libkexif there is no kde ... 
<\sh> this cxx trans stuff will f*ck my brains out 
<allee> \sh but  it's c++ and links against kdelibs 
<\sh> allee: check my buglist on bugzilla, i wasn't really looking on the b-d for some packages...:(
* \sh needs holidays...
<allee> \sh so I add KDE to libkipi in wiki and add a note to #11567, right?
<Riddell> \sh is wrong
<\sh> allee: please do
<allee> Riddell: he does not need holidays?
<\sh> I will revert the patch
<allee> \sh 'k
<Riddell> well he's wrong saying ubuntu adds c2 to kde libraries, and he's wrong that he need holidays because then who would be our top KDE MOTU?
<\sh> ok..1. riddell is right...2. he's wrong and 3. I'm not the KDE MOTU, you are
<\sh> actually i need holidays or sex, one of the two ;)
<\sh> reverting patch now
<\sh> allee: sorry for the chaos
<allee> \sh no problem at all
<\sh> Uploading via ftp libkexif_0.2.1-2ubuntu2.dsc: done.
<\sh> Uploading via ftp libkexif_0.2.1-2ubuntu2.diff.gz: done.
<\sh> Uploading via ftp libkexif_0.2.1-2ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<\sh> done
<allee> \sh your quick like hell ;)  so I don't ask who to reopen a bug ;)
<\sh> libkexif_0.2.1-2ubuntu2_source.changes ACCEPTED
<\sh> allee: forget it :)
<\sh> edit wiki page as well ;)
<allee> okay, good CxxLibraryList is huge no fun to edit ;)
<\sh> done as well
<\sh> and all this stress after a couple of beers ;)
<allee> some more beers will help now ;)
<\sh> take a guess whats in my hand just right now ;)
<Mez> \sh ... ew... we dont want to know
<\sh> *grmpf* now I forgot to save the email address of my girl
<\sh> damn
<allee> \sh: Alt-f2 kaddressbook
<allee> +?
<Riddell> \sh is soo dumped
<\sh> you see Riddell you see I NEED HOLIDAYS
<\sh> and I need to get ace from my ass 
<\sh> any volunteers? 
<Mez> to get the ace from your ass?
<Riddell> I don't know what that means, and I probably don't want to
<Mez> nor do i :D
<Mez> \sh... how cna you not know your girls email address?
<\sh> mez: check cxxliblist
<Mez> didnt you like - meet her ?
<Mez> y?
<Mez> meet her via the net 87
<\sh> mez: I met her today...this is  not the problem
<Mez> ah lol
<Mez> \sh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CxxLibraryList ?
<\sh> but I had her mail address in my c&p buffer 
<\sh> yepp
<Riddell> \sh: you just met her and you lost her address?  you'll regret that for the rest of your life
<\sh> Riddell: no..not her address, her email address :) i know where she's living.
<Mez> \sh ...
<Mez> kclipboard
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> klipper :D
<Mez> it keeps a c&p history
<\sh> mez: yes, but not firefox 
<Mez> ...?
<\sh> ah it's not there anymore 
<Mez> klipper keeps it no matter where you copy it from
<\sh> na...
<Mez> does for me
<\sh> forget it...will ask her again
<Riddell> \sh: what's the gossip, how did you meet?
<\sh> riddell: I blogged about the CSD last saturday, right?
<\sh> and here in cologne, it's not allowed to pee next to the street
<Riddell> don't recall
<Riddell> Christophers Street Day
<\sh> so we have a special "force" from the municipalty they're coming and catching those guys and gals who are peeing next to the public toilets ;)
<\sh> she catched me
<\sh> normally it costs 30 euros or something :) but she asked me to have lunch with her
<Riddell> and you say "if you don't report me I'll make you some kubuntu packages"
<Riddell> even better :)
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Hey
<\sh> quite surprised :)
<Riddell> karthik_r085: dood!
<\sh> Riddell: and today I had lunch with her :) she's hotter then hell
<Riddell> karthik_r085: what are your skills?
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Languages: C, C++, C#, Java, Ruby, Matlab, SAS
<allee> \sh  instead having to pay 30 Euro you were invited for lunch?  You're kidding!!!!  Well, maybe .., please post a photo of you ;)
<Riddell> karthik_r085: would you be able to test the ruby packages in breezy?
<\sh> alle: u r german?=
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Database: SQL, PL/SQL, Access, JDBC, Web: JavaScript, Java Applets, HTML, XML, JSP, I also know SPARC assembly language
<allee> \sh yes
<\sh> allee: http://shermann.blogweb.de/ you will find anything and everyting about me;)
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Yes, I can.
<karthik_r085> Riddell: I am familiar with Ruby testing tools, such as Test::Unit, Watir and ZenTest
<Riddell> karthik_r085: well they're in breezy now so if you could install them and run some test KDE ruby apps to make sure they work that would be great
<karthik_r085> Riddell: I do not have breezy Colony 2 yet installed. I will install today and start testing them asap.
* allee wonders if \sh sang 'liebe ist' before or after lunch for her ;)
<Riddell> karthik_r085: rocking
<Riddell> karthik_r085: do you know how to make debian packages?
<\sh> allee: lach :)
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Is there some specific tools you want me to test the packages with? Also, is there any package that needs to be completed first?
<allee> 'liebe ist' . 'liebe pisst' 'and die Eck' 'und dann weg' ...
<Riddell> karthik_r085: it just needs confirmed that it is usable, so grad any KDE Ruby program and make sure it runs
<karthik_r085> Riddell: No. I do not know how to make debian packages. I can learn them soon.
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Ok
<Riddell> karthik_r085: if you're looking for something to package KCall looks interesting
<Riddell> karthik_r085: this is a good read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<tvo> Riddell: if you've got some time to spare, here is a snapshot of kio_locate: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/kio-locate-alpha-050705.tar.gz
<Riddell> karthik_r085: and you can add to that guide as you find things missing
<Riddell> tvo: it's on my TODO list, poke me if I don't get round to it soon
<tvo> Riddell: thanks, it supports searches like "locate:foo*bar !.h", with cmdline equivalent: "locate -i -r foo[^/] *bar | grep -v .h"
<karthik_r085> Riddell: KCall looks interesting. Thanks for the info.
<Riddell> karthik_r085: I havn't tried it, may well be the program is rubbish and doesn't work, but it might be the next must have application
<Mez> hehe :D
<Mez> I persuaded Seth_k to try for membership tonight :D
<Mez> I think he'll do well
<Riddell> Mez: who is seth_k?
<Mez> seth_k form #kubuntu ... he's actualyl really good at giving support and stuff (e's helped me out of a few tight scrapes)
<Mez> he's trying for MOTU ... but I'm gonna try and persuade him to come to the Kuuntu team too
<Riddell> Mez: good stuff :)
<Riddell> never noticed him, but running /last seth_k on #kubuntu shows a lot of activity
<allee> Riddell, karthik_r085: AFAIR kcall is hacked severly at SoC.  so there is hope to get something great ;)
<Mez> * last :Unknown command
<karthik_r085> Riddell: I am little confused. You want me to test KCall, rite?
<Mez> oh, and he's the one who helps me test out my breezy stuff :) seeing as he's running it
<Riddell> karthik_r085: I want you to evaluate it, see if it's any good or not and if it is good make a package of it
<Mez> he wubbles the k3b package :D great attention to detial apparently ;)
<Riddell> wubbles.  sounds like a good word
<karthik_r085> Riddell: Ok.
<froud> anyone test that nasty iso?
<Riddell> froud: I will do so in a bit
<Mez> wubbles is a great word
* Mez wonders if he should try breezy colony 2
<froud> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-03
<kwwii> apachelogger: one question about amarok icons
<apachelogger> kwwii: yep
<kwwii> apachelogger: if we get an entire oxygen theme together for amarok, would you guys be interested in using it? (ie. kinda the first release for oxygen)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hi!
<bddebian> Hi
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Hi!
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Can I ask a quick question?
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Not very nice are they?
<bddebian> I am used to it
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> morning all
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon, how are you doing?
<imbrandon> good, just wakin up ;)
<imbrandon> getting ready fir sime breakfast
<Hobbsee> hehenice
<satempler> ok here is the bug and the patch for it is here as well
<satempler> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128566
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128566 in khtml "Rendering of pages at http://www.linux.com is incorrect" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<crimsun> satempler: have you confirmed the fix in Edgy?
<satempler> no
<satempler> but i thought since it was just a bug it could be fixed
<satempler> before edgy
<satempler> but then again
<satempler> I am not sure how these things work
<crimsun> sure, Edgy is in devel
<crimsun> I'm uncomfortable applying fixes that haven't been at least road-tested by the person who brings them up
<satempler> ya
<satempler> ok
<satempler> but it dosn't apper to be in +pachagebugs
<satempler> ok
<satempler> well thought I would throw it out there
<crimsun> certainly. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.
<crimsun> I'll see if it applies and throw it at the buildds if it build-tests ok.
<mornfall> DaSkreech: yes?
<freeflying> Can we usee samba printer in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<apokryphos> hiya Hobbsee
<apachelogger> anyone from doc team around?
<apokryphos> apachelogger: kubuntu docs are mainly down to jjesse's efforts; for the general docteam #ubuntu-doc would be a safe bet
<apachelogger> hm, where to file a bug?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-docs
<apachelogger> k, thx
<apokryphos> malone, I'd guess
<apachelogger> hm, why is kerry depending on the beagle package?
<apachelogger> isn't that just the gnome frontend for libbeagle?
<apokryphos> kerry's not totally independent yet, I believe
<apokryphos> for example, at least, it still needs the beagle imlogviewer since there isn't one made for kde
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<Riddell> beagle's frontend and backend aren't packaged separately (yet)
<apachelogger> ugh, that's basically shit :S
<Riddell> shouldn't be hard to do if you have any mono experience (so you can tell which parts are needed and which aren't)
<apokryphos> I don't believe it's just that, it's also that stuff are missing that beagle has (imlogviewer, there might be others).
<apokryphos> it's the same issue on suse, kerry isn't totally independent
<DaSkreech> mornfall: How does Adept keep the list of upgradeable packages? Is it recalculated everytime?
<mornfall> DaSkreech: which list of upgradable packages?
<DaSkreech> When you click upgradeable (Or unclick everything except upgradeable) How does it get that list of packages?
<mornfall> like any other filter
<mornfall> it's filtering, there are no lists of packages with every property
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to query the database and generate a flat file with that information?
<mornfall> sure
<mornfall> look at apt-grep.cpp in libapt-front and statefilter.cpp in adept
<mornfall> i have no idea why you would want to have that recorded in a file (probably better idea to query online)
<DaSkreech> OK thanks :-) I have a lot of people asking to get the adept information in a portable file
* mornfall blinks
<mornfall> i don't quite get that ;-)
<mornfall> an use-case maybe?
<DaSkreech> Well two comon ones are I want to generate a list of all the files I have installed so I can a) give it to a friend or b) quickly rebuild my system elsewhere (Work, laptop, buying new computer) or if my computer crashes
<mornfall> dpkg --get-selections?
<mornfall> like that?
<mornfall> come on :-)
<DaSkreech> Second is I have no net and I'd like to carry the list of packages I have somewhere, update it, get the upgradeable packages and then carry them on a USB Drive back home to upgrade my machine
<mornfall> apt-zip
<mornfall> *come on*
<DaSkreech> Apt-zip?
<DaSkreech> That's pretty sweet :)
<DaSkreech> Should Wiki those :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi apokryphos 
<Riddell> err, apachelogger 
<Riddell> mornfall: does this look sane? http://kubuntu.ubuntu.cz/
<Riddell> well, does it read sane I should say, I know it looks sane
<apachelogger> Riddell: know the current status of Amarok 1.4.1?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not touched it, need to do KDE first
<apachelogger> k, I'm currently trying to get kopete up to revu ;-)
<danimo> heya
<jjesse> hello
<Riddell> hi danimo, jjesse 
<danimo> how are packages amarok 1.4.1 packages coming along?
<jjesse> morning Riddell
<Riddell> 15:53 < Riddell> apachelogger: I've not touched it, need to do KDE first
<danimo> s/are packages/are/
<Riddell> danimo: ^^ was about amarok 1.4.1
<danimo> Riddell: kde?
<Riddell> danimo: KDE 3.5.3 needs to be finished first
<Riddell> which should get done today, assuming I ever get through all my e-mail
<Riddell> jjesse: I've not had time to update the official book kubuntu chapter with the stuff you sent me, don't let me forget (although if there's someone else who can do it that would probably be faster)
<danimo> Riddell: ok, so I'll build it myself :)
<danimo> Riddell: we are not yet at 3.5.3?
<jjesse> Riddell: no worries i haven't sent you the final text, just the final images
<Riddell> danimo: no, only about half are in edgy
<Riddell> and kde-i18n takes a night to upload
<danimo> Riddell: ah, edgy
<danimo> Riddell: I'm still on dapper, sorry :)
<danimo> Riddell: "still" :)
<jjesse> Riddell: hopefully matthew east can take care of it for me instead, it will get done faster then :)(
<DaSkreech> Basically all devs are expected to be on edgy right?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'm still on dapper :)
* DaSkreech expects you to be on edgy :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: hi!!
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee just got home.
* Hobbsee is going to face lots of fun tomorrow.
* DaSkreech fluffs pillows :-)
<Hobbsee> yeah, going to go sleep soon
<DaSkreech> Nght. How's the edgy install going?
<Hobbsee> havent got it installed
<Hobbsee> was doing some merges earlier though
<Hobbsee> with help :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: http://hyper-get.sourceforge.net/
<mornfall> Riddell: looks fine
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall, Riddell 
<mornfall> DaSkreech: ohwell, even synaptic can do that already for ages -- just no clicky thing for the downloader
<mornfall> IIRC :)
<mornfall> food
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee too
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know if there is a K one in the works?
<Hobbsee> hey, when's the next kubuntu meeting, btw?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: monday 17th 13:00UTC
* Hobbsee thinsk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, okay, cool
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> reported the kubuntu/koffice-template bug in launchpad
<MrFaber> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/koffice-data/+bug/51751
* DaSkreech curls up and snoozes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51751 in koffice-data "creates wrong templates" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<MrFaber> I hope on the right place since launchpad is very confusing imho :)
<apachelogger> oioi, something's wrong with revu's upload queue :S
<MrFaber> hi apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> raphink: can you please take a look at it?
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: looks like the rigt place to me
<apachelogger> MrFaber: ahoy
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you have to be a part of the REVU group thing in laucnhapd
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: check the topic in -motu
<MrFaber> Hobbsee, thx
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: and oh yeah, it was screwed on our connection earlier - although that might have been the connection, as it was impossible to upload direct to the archive too
<DaSkreech> OK
<DaSkreech> So 1.4.1 package building ? :-)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is there a cmake 2,4,1 deb for Kubuntu>
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: not to my knowledge
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: seeing as KDE stuff wouldnt be there
<DaSkreech> Blast :-(
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: and the focus is on KDE based merges, etc - of which there are a *lot*
<hunger> DaSkreech: edgy has cmake 2.4.2.
<DaSkreech> cmake Just depends on some C libs right?
<Hobbsee> hunger: oh it does?
<DaSkreech> I should be able to grab the debs and install on dapper?
* Hobbsee heard talk about them not doing it
* Hobbsee rolls her eyes at DaSkreech's question
<Hobbsee> if you're asking that on a *developer* channel, that should really deserve a kick.
<Hobbsee> or a really shirty reply
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no, it needs to be synced from debian
<Riddell> oh, ignore me, hunger seems to know more
<DaSkreech> :-) 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, me too, dont worry.
<DaSkreech> I can live without it :) 
<hunger> Hobbsee: I think so... I do have that version and I think I did not get it from debian.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how are you doing with the merges/syncs?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: still catching up with my e-mail from the last week
<hunger> OTOH it is version 2.4.2-1... ususally you guys stick some ubuntuSomething to it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ouch.  send it all to /dev/null for an easy solution.
<Hobbsee> [02:12]  <ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 4705 kB, installed size 11480 kB
<Hobbsee> hunger: not if it's not modified by us ^
<Hobbsee> [02:12]  <Hobbsee> !info cmake 
<Hobbsee> [02:12]  <ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (dapper), package size 3180 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<Hobbsee> for dapper
* DaSkreech laughs as cmake recommends Emacs
<hunger> Hobbsee: well, you always find something to change;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: hmmm?
<hunger> Hobbsee: not you specifically, more you, the ubuntu developers.
<Hobbsee> hunger: sometimes.  depends on what it is.
* Hobbsee ignores thoughts of the TB in 4 hours.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you going for MOTU?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm vaguely thinking about it - but not at a meeting that starts at 6am.
<danimo> Hobbsee: TB?
<Hobbsee> danimo: tech board
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm thinking for it so i dont have to get permission to upload every single simple fix.  however, i'm not sure i'm ready for it yet in other areas, particularly after tonight.
* Hobbsee beds.
<nixternal> moins
<apachelogger> world hates me :S
<apachelogger> http://paste.bit-freaks.net/11
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ping raphink or siretart about that
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: and a few of us were having trouble with revu earlier, but i think it was our AP
<apachelogger> bad day to revu stuff I guess ;-)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: well, the archives were having the same problem too, so it wasnt just revu - so i'm suspecting the access point.
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 1 hours and 20 minutes
<Hobbsee> hmmm..
<apachelogger> oioi
* apachelogger needs a painkiller
<Hobbsee> oh, i was building, that's not so bad
* Hobbsee hands apachelogger lots of painkiller.
<apachelogger> ah, thx :D
<apachelogger> yummy, olfen-50 
* Hobbsee beds.  night all
<apachelogger> knite Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> hi mikix 
<mikix> hi riddell
<Riddell> mikix: back in france?
<pygi> kwwii, would you happen to be here?
<Tonio_> hello all
<mikix> Riddell : Yes, I am in france
<Riddell> salut Tonio_ 
<Riddell> mikix: are you going to have some code ready for us to see soon?
<mikix> Riddell : yes, I published some code in my website (www.micoulou.info/kformat)
<Riddell> ooh, excellent, I'll try and look at that today
<Tonio_> salut Riddell
<Tonio_> too hot this we to work....
<Tonio_> it is better now
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2589
<Riddell> apachelogger: cool
* apachelogger needs to upgrade kopete-desklist now ;-)
<apachelogger> s/upgrade/update
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> I read that as kopete-desktop :)
<apachelogger> oioi ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32089
<Tonio_> pwaaaaaaaa, the wiki is sloooooooooooooooooooooww
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you still okay to split kaffeine ? I'm working on it actually
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, please do it
<Riddell> apachelogger: fun
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks kinda cool - better than the kopete contact list actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2590
<Riddell> groovy
* Riddell adds to list of things to look at
<nixternal> apachelogger: i used to use the desklist plugin with .11...it is sweet!!
<imbrandon> moins all
<nixternal> moins imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Riddell whens the first knot scheduled ? does anyone know ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: knot?
<imbrandon> flight ?
<imbrandon> heh cd release , what ever they will be called ;)
<Riddell> 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<imbrandon> i was thinking somone said knot
<imbrandon> ahh ok 
<Riddell> yes, they seem to be knots
<imbrandon> duh shoulda looked there sorry
<Riddell> someone must have a good knowledge of collective nouns
<imbrandon> heh
* hunger is looking forward to the "crow" or "raven" versions of ubuntu.-)
<Riddell> what's that?
<hunger> Riddell: crows for a "murder" and raven an "unkindness".
<hunger> s/for/form/
<imbrandon> heh well "c" is quite a few releases away ;)
<hunger> imbrandon: Yeap. so is "r".
<claydoh> what about "f"?, freaking fox/fisher/ferret/finch/flamingo/flea/fly :P
<claydoh> or falcon
<hunger> claydoh: I can't think of "strange" collective nouns for f:-)
<nixternal> Ubuntu Fogey, you take it back old school
<claydoh> finicky ferret
<claydoh> flashy finch
<claydoh> yeah that sucks, the F's
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive the sms I sent you with wengo ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I did!
<Riddell> so it all seems to work well
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, sounds nice ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just it'll be a pain to package........
<Tonio_> scons inside.....
<Tonio_> and since the application is hudge, I presume I will not have great time with it
<Tonio_> pwa...... about 20 patches to rebuild for kaffeine......
<apachelogger> Tonio_: maybe patch upstream instead?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: in fact since the packaging will be completly different from the debian one, I'm restarting the package from scratch...
<Tonio_> just keep the changelog
<apachelogger> oh
<DaSkreech> claydoh: Fuzzy Flamingo
<claydoh> lol there you go
<DaSkreech> The Edgy CDs are called Knots?
<Riddell> seems so
<DaSkreech> Does that get voted on?
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: why does current kaffeine package has this versioning ? 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu3
<Tonio_> I don't understand the 1.3
<Riddell> Tonio_: debian security update?
<Riddell> or non-maintainer upload in debian
* imbrandon contemplates dist-upgrading his iBook to edgy
<uniq> my ibooks sticks with dapper a few more days.
<imbrandon> uniq: yea i'm thinking till the 13th
<imbrandon> atleaste
<imbrandon> i dont mind fixing a few bugs here and there but i need it FUNCTIONAL hehe
<uniq> me too.
<imbrandon> now my desktops i dont care about them lol
<crimsun> wussy. why in the world would you want a functional kubuntu install? sheesh.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> brb someones at the door
<Riddell> "Arabian Linux is based on kubuntu now" we are the derived distro kings!
<uniq> If i setup mutt for mail, i don't need a functional X anymore..
<imbrandon> hehe so is mepis but its a mess
<imbrandon> heh atm i get my mail with kmail but i guess i could setup mail.app in osx
<imbrandon> Riddell: where did you see that ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: they e-mailed me
<uniq> imbrandon: do you actually use osx? I can't stand it.
<Riddell> http://en.arabian-linux.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<uniq> cool :)
<imbrandon> uniq: yea i use it once in a while, mostly from MOL
<uniq> I've setup MOL too.. don't use it though.
<Lure> Tonio_: have you changed k-d-s to hook ksnapshot to PrtScrn
<Tonio_> Lure: yes it is in for months
<Tonio_> I would say 4 month at least
<Lure> is it possible to hook khotkeys to xkeysym or keycode?
<Lure> (I do not uderstand how your config file works)
<Lure> I am looking for KubuntuLaptopButtons spec implementation and this may be best done by default settign for khotkeys
<Lure> currently I am doing a quick hack for kmilo to just run xmodmap and add additional keycode -> xkeysym mappings
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem in hooking keycodes is that it will affect gnome too....
<Lure> this is enough for volume keys (done by kmilo)
<Tonio_> this is the reason I do this within kde settings
<Lure> Tonio_: kmilo does not run in GNOME
<Tonio_> Lure: hum........
<Tonio_> good point
* Lure daughter calls -> brb
<Tonio_> Lure: in any case I don't see what would that change and in which way it is better but if it works, we can do it for edgy
<Tonio_> Lure: why is that better ("just work" is enough to me ^^)
<Riddell> Lure: better done in khotkeys?  doesn't khotkeys take XFoo and do something with it?  our problem is turning xevents into XFoo
<Lure> Riddell: that is what I thought, but then after looking on ksnapshot solution I do not get it
<Riddell> ksnapshot?
<Lure> Riddell: I will now do the keycode->xkeysym (e.g. 160 -> XF86AudioMute) and then at least volume will work and all keys should have some nice xkeysym
<Lure> Riddell: Tonio_ did add k-d-s config to configure Ksnapshot on PrtScrn and I do not understand how this works (I am just slow ;-))
<Lure> see /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/khotkeysrc
<Riddell> Key=Print  that'll be the xkeysym I'd guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: exactly
<Lure> Riddell: xkeysyms are of XF86xxx form, but it may be (just stripped of FX86 prefix)
<Lure> ok, then I will do proper mapping and we can then add defaults to above khotkeysrc file, right?
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't understand what "propper" mapping means :)
<Tonio_> Lure: propper means "working" to me :)
<Tonio_> Lure: but as long as it works... I don't mind if you can do better
<Lure> Tonio_: kernel maps same key on any supported laptop to unique keycode (e.g. 160 is mute, 174 volume up) and these will be mapped to proper xkeysyms
<Tonio_> Lure: okay and ?
<Lure> so kmilo will do the mapping to xkeysym and then khotkeyrc will map XF86WWW to konqueror
<Lure> (or firefox for me ;-))
<Riddell> konqueror can set up its own key bindings
<Riddell> oh well, starting a new konqueror will be khotkeyrc yes
<Tonio_> Lure: I understand this, but appart from pure "theorical" things, what does it brings that make it work better ?
<Lure> Riddell: I know, but this will be just for starting it and khotkeyrc can do that
<Riddell> but stuff like XF86Back will be done in konqueror's keybindings
<Riddell> Lure: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: the only thing is that to convince me, "theorical soup" isn't enough :)
<Lure> Tonio_: laptop keys working out of box on Kubuntu (as already do in Ubuntu dapper)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I know it is a plan
<Riddell> Lure: are you doing a new kmilo module or changing an existing one?
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is I don't know where is the conflict ?
<Tonio_> is there a risk than the current setting causes an issue ?
<Lure> Riddell: I am just hacking on generic to do xmodmap, but we can decide later if we need own module when we prove it works
<Lure> Tonio_: there is no conflict (particulalrly as several keycodes can point to same xkeysym), it just is not mapped to anything useful
<Riddell> hacking generic is probably a good idea
<Tonio_> Lure: sorry but I don't follow you
<Lure> Riddell: we could add ubuntu module, but default behaviour for volume is the same as in generic anyhow
<Riddell> Lure: what's that?
<Tonio_> Lure: aka, I don't understand the point between laptop buttons, keycodes, and a pure kde specific thing like the ksnapshot keybinding...
<Lure> Riddell: therefore we need the whole generic anyhow (we just need to drop thinkpad and friend later)
<Tonio_> smoething that runs at the systemlevel has to be configured as you say, but something specific to kde only has to be set in kde
<Riddell> as I remember the generic one copied my code from thinkpad, and the kmix guy said it wasn't done right
<Lure> Riddell: generic today just implements three keysyms: Mute, VolumeUp, VolumeDown, and since we will use xkeysyms it will just work
<Tonio_> this is why most kde apps allow to redefine keybindings
<Riddell> Lure: and lets kmix handle them?  no dcop calls?
<Lure> Riddell: it works for me, but it may be wrong... I 
<Lure> Riddell: personally, I would prefer each application handlign own bindings (as Tonio_ said), including on screen display (like amarok, konversation...) and then we could drop kmilo completely
<Riddell> the main reason that doesn't happen is because knotify's on screen display is so bad
<Tonio_> Riddell: kaffeine's a pain to split ;)
<Lure> Riddell: but we can live with kmilo for now until kde4
<Riddell> Tonio_: why's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: because there are much more files than with kmplayer :)
<Tonio_> and as it is very long to build, testing is long...
<Riddell> debuild -nc ?
<Lure> Riddell: nice option - is it possible to use pbuilder's chroot for it?
<apachelogger> mind if I do some promotion here? ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't knew this one :) it may help
<DaSkreech> I do but you'll probably pimp anyway
<Riddell> Lure: pbuilder is only for final checking, I'd use a normal chroot while you're developing the package
<Riddell> apachelogger: what of?
<apachelogger> amarok digg story
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I thought so
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's quite an important switch, how have you managed without it so f
<Riddell> so far?
<uniq> lure: you could always use pbuilder --login
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a powerfull machine, and a lot of patience :)
<uniq> :)
<Lure> uniq: cool - it may work for me
<uniq> patience is the key. :)
<Tonio_> I only use pbuilder since I already saw lots of applications that are building correctly with debuild but fail in pbuilder
<Tonio_> that's why I prefer to use the pbuilder environment from the begening to the end
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's true, but kdebase, sometime even patience isn't enough ;) that's why I have 2 machines lol
<uniq> I can recommend cowbuilder.
<uniq> makes pbuilding alot faster.
<uniq> atleast on my slow ibook disk.
<Lure> uniq: available for dapper?
<uniq> I got it from sid.
<uniq> installed it to dapper.
<uniq> and hacked a little.
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you have work professionnaly with windows for 8 years, you know what patience means lol ^^
<uniq> you can try to get cowdancer from edgy.
<Tonio_> that's probably why I never felt limited in time with pbuilder :)
<Tonio_> uniq: I will have a look at it :)
<uniq> oh my.. 8 years.
<Tonio_> but I really prefer to continue with pbuilder instead of debuild....
<Tonio_> there are too many things that work with debuild and fail with pbuilder (path issues most of the time)
<uniq> there is 'pdebuild' you know.
<Tonio_> uniq sure, but having local environment build system, plus pbuilder, plus chroot, plus blablabla.....
<uniq> pdebuild is pbuilder.
<Tonio_> pbuilder is okay and I don't feel limited so I'm fine with it (but I don't package hudge stuff, that's probably why...)
<Lure> Riddell: edgy still does not have 3.5.3, right? kdeutils is missing libsnmp5-dev build-dep... :-(
<uniq>        pdebuild - pbuilder way of doing debuild
<Tonio_> uniq: I know :)
<Riddell> Lure: not all of 3.5.3, use libsnmp9-dev same as in dapper
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will do (or swith to 3.5.2 for time being)
<Riddell> Lure: what are you building in?  
<Riddell> I can do kdeutils after I've had some tea 
<Lure> Riddell: kdeutils 3.5.3 from dapper in edgy chroot (asking for trouble ;-))
<apachelogger> pygi: please digg ;-) http://digg.com/software/Amarok_1.4.1_released_with_Last.fm_stream_support!
<pygi> apachelogger, I refuse to join digg :P
<pygi> I am so behind this Amarok stuff :(
<apachelogger> pygi: ah, come on, help us a bit :)
<pygi> That guy that wanted to help me maintain GST engine is in a 12 hours different timezone, and its really hard
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a problem in splitting kaffeine.......
<Tonio_> grmpf.....
<pygi> apachelogger, can you please try to remember who I talked with about  maintaining it?
<pygi> I cant remember developers name :-/
<Tonio_> the embedded player is provided with the xine part....
<Tonio_> same file, same lib
* apachelogger doesn't know
<apachelogger> pygi: maybe foreboy?
<pygi> apachelogger, yes, he's the one I was about to comaintain engine with
<pygi> but the amarok dev
<pygi> (some other one)
<Tonio_> in fact the xine engine IS the embedded player......
<Tonio_> this is the reason kaffeine can use the kmplayer konqueror's plugin.....
<apachelogger> foreboy is already an amarok dev :P
<apachelogger> helix maintainer
<pygi> I know, I know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact the xine engine support in kaffeine is the plugin.......
<apachelogger> pygi: no one else did at least do work on the gst10 engine
<Tonio_> kaffeine_part.desktop.......
<pygi> apachelogger, I know no one else worked on gst engine, just gimme names pls :)
<apachelogger> aumull
<Tonio_> kaffeine itself is simply a plugin reader, so it can use kmplayer or codeine konqueror's extension.......
<apachelogger> *aumuell even
<pygi> apachelogger, next :P
<apachelogger> eean
<pygi> next
<apachelogger> iillissius
<Tonio_> Riddell: so we can't remove the plugin actually...
<pygi> apachelogger, ah, next
<apachelogger> jefferai
<pygi> next
<apachelogger> lfranchi
<pygi> hm, lemme try to dig up on mail
* Tonio_ unsplits the plugin to simply provide an update....
<apachelogger> ;-)
<Riddell> pygi: you could ask Rob Taylor
<pygi> apachelogger, right, sebr :)
* apachelogger hopes Riddell already dugg ;-)
<apachelogger> pygi: huh? sebr working on the gst engine?
* Riddell knows nothing about digg
<pygi> apachelogger, no, but I talked with him about getting involved in Amarok :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://digg.com/software/Amarok_1.4.1_released_with_Last.fm_stream_support! you only need to reg and click digg it! on the news page ;-)
<apachelogger> pygi: ah :)
<pygi> apachelogger, :P
<apachelogger> so, now I want everybody to digg http://digg.com/software/Amarok_1.4.1_released_with_Last.fm_stream_support! and also tell all your frinds :)
<nixternal> Riddell: wiki link for edgy packages that need packaging?
<seaLne> nixternal: /topic
<nixternal> gahahahah
<seaLne> assuming that was what you ment?
<nixternal> i looked right at, right b4 you posted that
<nixternal> exactly what i meant ;)
<seaLne> hehe
<pygi> kwwii, poking :)
<kwwii> re
<pygi> wow, kwwii is alive :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> kinda
<kwwii> too many beers
<imbrandon> or not enough kwwii ;)
<pygi> kwwii, oki, laters then :P
<Tonio_> hey kwwii
<Tonio_> fine to be back home I assume ? :)
<kwwii> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-04
<jjesse> ooo lots of kde goodness coming across edgy changes :)
<nixternal> GO RIDDELL GO!!!
<jjesse> hiya nixternal having a good holiday?
<nixternal> im trying jjesse...our fireworks look like a no go tonight
<jjesse> storms?
<nixternal> always have tomorrow though
<nixternal> ya..they are starting to roll in now
<jjesse> maybe we will get them later tonight then
<nixternal> you supposed to go see some fireworks tonight?
<nixternal> actually..it looks like these storms have a southerly heading to them
<jjesse> tomorrow, city of grand rapids always has them on the 4th
<nixternal> as they are coming from my backyard so to speak
<nixternal> everyone here does them one day different then chicago
<jjesse> ah i bet chicago's fireworks are pretty big?
<nixternal> actually...from grand rapids..if it is clear, you can see chicago fireworks
<nixternal> my cousing says they head out on a boat, tonight and tomorrow and watch fireworks from all 3 states
<jjesse> really?  i think we are too far way
<nixternal> s/cousing/cousin
<nixternal> 70miles straight across pretty much
<jjesse> that would be fun to see
<jjesse> well grand rapids is still 30+ miles from the lake
<nixternal> my cousins live in grand rapids..or right outside i think now...but they can take their boat and get to winthrop harbor downtown in about an hour
<nixternal> which is usually a 3+ hour drive
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> actually..i think they are in the haven now
<nixternal> either grand or south
<jjesse> grand haven?
<nixternal> they are in south haven...my family is over and i just asked
<jjesse> holy cow steve yzerman retired today
<nixternal> up by traverse city on the grand haven...they aren't up there
<nixternal> ya..i about died when i seen that
<jjesse> just catching up with todays news :)
<jsgotangco> yzerman
<jsgotangco> hockey?
<jjesse> jsgotangco: yeah "the captain" detroit red wings
<jsgotangco> heh i don't get to see hockey too much here on cable, its usually football and boxing
<jsgotangco> last weekend we had PPV for a boxing match that is just an hour away from home hahaha
<jjesse> thats a bummer, but yeah its a shocker that he retired 
<jjesse> i hope the detroit front office will offer him a job if they haven't already
<jjesse> oh well sorry for the off-topic
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> heya
<freeflying> hi all
<bddebian> Heya freeflying
<freeflying> bddebian: hey
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: morning
<jjesse> hmm lots of kde lanaguage files coming across :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ooh fun :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: edgy's still getting stacks of updates again?
<bddebian> Yeah Riddell has been busy :-)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: all kde related
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nice
<jjesse> yeah its good to see 
* Hobbsee notes that bddebian is here.  i could poke him to do more uploads if i was ready.
* Hobbsee isnt sure if MoM is right, or is off, for the knights which she's looking at - the ubuntu patch looks huge.
* jjesse is working on another kubuntu-docs bug
<Hobbsee> jjesse: fun :
<Hobbsee> )
<jjesse> its a simple typo in amarok
<jjesse> in the desktop guide
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> jjesse: has amarok been synced yet?  better make sure Riddell doesnt accidently overwrite your changes
* Hobbsee runs and grabs breakfast
* jjesse runs and gets his evening cup of coffee
* nixternal runs and trips over the dog
* bddebian just runs away
* Hobbsee makes bddebian stay put!
<nixternal> hahaha
<bddebian> :-)
<nixternal> you can do whatever you want now bddebian, she left ;)
<bddebian> w00t
* bddebian gets naked and starts dancing on the tables..
<nixternal> is it possible...oh my lord please don't...anyways, can i get kpdf to work in firefox instead of using acrobat?
<bddebian> Should be
<nixternal> i haven't run acrossed anything yet on it
<nixternal> OMG IM STOOOPID
<bddebian> nixternal: Oh no, that's MY job around here :-)
<nixternal> kpdf doesn't integrate into firefox, however you can set firefox to auto open pdf files in kpdf ;)
<jjesse> will a newer version of amarok be uploaded into dapper?  ie is there a reason i would need to change the spelling of amaroK in the desktop guide to Amarok which is new to latest version?
<jjesse> see bug #51685
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51685 in kubuntu-docs "Wrong spelling of Amarok" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51685
<nixternal> yes sir!!!
<nixternal> ;)
<jjesse> are you jus being a smartass or do you really think i need to change it for the current docs or can i change it for edgy?\
<nixternal> you can definately change it for edgy
<nixternal> i am sure there will be a backport eventually for Amarok in Dapper though
<jjesse> i thinking that cause i'm redoing the release notes that means there will be a new kubuntu-docs package so i might as well
<nixternal> I know I am using 1.4.1-beta1, and I am sure someone here will eventually package it for dapper
<jjesse> nixternal: did the tigers win today? or did they not play?
<nixternal> i have no clue...tigers who? ;)
<jjesse> grin
<jjesse> bummer again ben wallace is no longer a piston
<jsgotangco> basketball?
<jsgotangco> are we a sport jock today jjesse hehehe
<jjesse> yeah
<jjesse> i follow sports every day jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> do you follow boxing?
<jjesse> not really, i follow baseball, basketball, american football, and nascar
<jsgotangco> nascar hrmmmm
* jsgotangco doesn't see anything exciting about cars going in circles
<jjesse> either does my wife
* jsgotangco is more into Formula1
<jjesse> ah
<freeflying> have you set up pbuilder for edgy?
<jjesse> afk for a bit
<nixternal> can we get some oppage in #ubuntu-marketing
<crimsun> the explosion of *buntu channels, heh
<nixternal> my lord
<nixternal> we have a few retards in there with a bot
* bddebian starts #ubuntu-moron
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> man..the marketing channel is being spammed by 2 retards and their bot
<jsgotangco> :(
<froud> Hi, if there are any trainers amongst the devels here you may be interested in http://www.inwords.co.za/content/view/103/68/
<seaLne> maybe i could batter my mum and dad over the head with it :)
<seaLne> my mum complains that the computer course she is on uses windows so she finds it hard to relate to kubuntu on their machine
<Hobbsee> hi all
<freeflying> Hobbsee: how can use bluetooth after revive 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: no clue, i dont have bluetooth stuff
* Hobbsee suggests checking sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart or something, freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thx
<kwwii> moin
<\sh> moins kwwii
<kwwii> \sh: howdy
<pygi> kwwii is here ^^
<Hobbsee> hey \sh kwwii and pygi 
<pygi> kwwii, may I ask about UI status?  ^ ^
<pygi> hey Hobbsee ;)
<kwwii> pygi: of coure you can ask :-) I have a basic mockup ready, although I haven't mapped all the functions needed to the exact button placement, etc....I do have a general plan though
<Hobbsee> pygi: of course you can ask - kwwii just reserves the right not to answer :P
<kwwii> pygi: I'll work more on it tonight and send it to you, we can then discuss things in more detail, ok?
<pygi> kwwii, oki, that's fine :) Take your time, no need to hurry, just wanted to know the status :)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii: :P
<kwwii> pygi: the hard part is making something really new and interesting
* kwwii fights launchpad today
<Hobbsee> kwwii: how in particular are you fighting it?
<\sh> kwwii: you'll win
<kwwii> hehe, I am not so sure about that
<Hobbsee> such confidence, \sh 
<kwwii> Hobbsee: well, I have to rename all of the artwork specs and make a couple of new ones which tie the others together
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ah, ouch
<kwwii> I'll figure it out, but that does not mean I will like it
<Hobbsee> true
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes, kwwii is da dude who can do it ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<kwwii> I-con do it
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> so while changing the name of a current (approved) spec I received an error message, anyone know why?
<pygi> kwwii, bug, bug :)
<\sh> kwwii: #launchpad
<kwwii> well, I do not really want to subscribe to the launchpad users mailing list
<Riddell> kwwii: what are you changing?
<kwwii> Riddell: the name of the spec itself
<kwwii> as is, it is called "edgy-artwork", but mark asked me to make a general one called "edgy-artwork" which links all the others, so I have to rename the old one
<Riddell> kwwii: dunno, try the launchpad irc channel as \sh says
<kwwii> Riddell: doing that now
<Riddell> unfortunately I'm not sure who's incharge of the specs part of launchpad
<kwwii> erm, where does one enter a bug about launchpad?
<kwwii> never mind, I found it
<\sh> kwwii: in launchpad ,)
<Riddell> who wants a packaging challenge with strigi?
<Riddell> raphink? jpatrick?
<Riddell> it uses cmake
<seaLne> Riddell: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/k3b/
<Riddell> seaLne: just syncing with debian?
<seaLne> and fixing the desktop diff
<Riddell> seaLne: I had a request from the k3b dudes that we package their monkey audio thingy if you're up for another challenge :)
<seaLne> i have to package a few other things first but maybe
<sebas> Riddell: I've checked a first draft of the powermanager UI in into guidance
<sebas> And I'll go on vacation tomorrow morning for three weeks :>
<Riddell> sebas: great, I probably can't look at it today but certainly should do before you come back :)
<Riddell> Lure might be interested too
<sebas> Riddell: That's fine 
<sebas> I've CCMAIL'ed Ellen as well
<raphink> sorry Riddell I'm busy at work
<raphink> and I'm already on a packaging challenge for my work :s
<raphink> package mysql-max before tonight
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> raphink: what do you work for?
<Hobbsee> s/for/as
<raphink> France Tlcom/Orange/Wanadoo
<raphink> big telecom company ;)
<raphink> I work on the website servers
<Hobbsee> raphink: nice :)
<raphink> yes that's where I live ;)
<raphink> haha
<jpatrick> Riddell: I was packaging that
<jpatrick> when it was called Kitten
<Riddell> jpatrick: going to do us an updated package?
<Riddell> it uses cmake, which should be fun
<jpatrick> yeah DaSkreech did point out the upgrade...
<jpatrick> wherever it is
<Riddell> seaLne: k3b looks good, I'll upload
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40889
<jpatrick> prefect
<seaLne> Riddell: cool
<Hobbsee> nice!  amarok 1.4.1 is out.
<Riddell> ssh
<Riddell> if you say stuff like that people will start to notice there's no kubuntu packages
<pygi> Riddell, :P
<seaLne> but thats shocking, kubuntu must be crap
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that clearly only means one thing:  get moving :P
<Hobbsee> nah, i just didnt want to see 1.4.1beta1 packages, when 1.4.1 is officially out
<jpatrick> what is wrong with pastebin....
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: it's dead?  still?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: use pastebin.ca
<jpatrick> ok, I have no idea what to do with this: http://pastebin.ca/78722
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: ping?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: watch out, he knew Billy Corgan
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: oh dear.  wonder who that is.
<jpatrick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Corgan
<jsgotangco> mad guitar player/singer for the smashing pumpkins?
<jpatrick> jsgotangco: yeah, him
<seaLne> anyone know what should the build-depends be for something that requires kernel headers?
<jpatrick> linux-headers-*
<seaLne> as in "Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), linux-headers-*, ...."?
<jpatrick> tricky...
<jpatrick> maybe the lastest kernel? linux-headers-2.6.15-25
<seaLne> and presumably it should be or linux-source aswell?
<jpatrick> Size: 44441680
<jpatrick> if you want a big chroot...
<jpatrick> I think the header's should do it
<seaLne> linux-kernel-headers sounded good but it appears to be 2.6.11?
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ca/78742
<jpatrick> on dapper
<seaLne> yeah but none of them seem ideal and anyway if its for edgy it should be 2.6.17
<jpatrick> whatever the lastest is
<Hobbsee> argh, my k-d-s patch never got put in.
* Hobbsee has found a better way to do it now.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which patch?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the one about the splash screen for amarok.  however, it seems that you can just remove the line, and the problem goes away entirely.
<\sh> who promoted libmad to main?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you want me to patch it and send it to you to upload, that'd be cool.  i might have a little trouble testing it on edgy though
<\sh> hey slomo
<slomo> hi \sh :)
<Hobbsee> hi slomo 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please do, I'll be merging k-d-s today
<\sh> Riddell: is there a change in patent policy of frauenhofer? or why is libmad0 in main?
<Riddell> although I see raphink has already uploaded it
<Riddell> \sh: it's never been out of main
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, his upload is on p.u.c?
<\sh> Riddell: hmm? wasn't it used for gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Riddell> \sh: it still is
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes.  but it needs to be merged with dapper-updates
<slomo> \sh: it was never out of main, that's right... but it would be nice to have it out but it was used for akode and k3b forever... otherwise it would already be gone from main
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stick the change in dapper-updates as well?
<nixternal> moins everyone
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> you ping?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah.  right this second, i'm wondering what it was about though.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> it wasn't even an hour ago ;)
<Hobbsee> oh i know
<nixternal> to young to get the brain dead disease already ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I can look at doing that too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that'd be cool.  i'm just checking if this builds, and i'll send you a debdiff, if that's what you want?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes please
* Hobbsee curses
<Hobbsee> who killed apt?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i noticed that last night trying to build pbuilder
<nixternal> environment
<Hobbsee> yeah grr, i shouldnt have updated it earlier.
<Hobbsee> it was working fine last night.
<nixternal> depends on what time last night was, because i know it was broke 12 hours ago ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, over 24 hours ago - while i was still at stevenk's
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal waits more then to build pbuilder environment
<nixternal> i was getting a dependency error with it last night
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> if apt is screwed, does aptitude work?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: unlikely
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the fix then?
* Riddell wonders who stevenk is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it looks like there's an update, but apt cant install the update, as it's buggered
<Riddell> Hobbsee: depends what's up with apt
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ubuntu and debian dev - ubuntu core dev, for that matter
<Riddell> pastebin the error
<Hobbsee> Unpacking replacement apt-utils ...
<Hobbsee> Setting up apt-utils (0.6.44.2ubuntu2) ...
<Hobbsee> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/extended_states - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Hobbsee> E: Failed to open StateFile /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<Hobbsee> a bit lazy to pastebin sorry :P
<Riddell> err, hmm
<Riddell> dpkg --install --force-all /var/log/cache/apt-utils...
<Riddell> which could break the whole system but that seems to be the case anyway
<Hobbsee> from inside the pbuilder, presumably
<Riddell> oh, pbuilder, hmm
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, i took edgy off.
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: I mailed you skim-1.4.5
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah saw that, I'll look at it in a bit
<freeflying> Riddell: I'm now persuade a distro in china release base upon kubuntu :)
<freeflying> Riddell: is that okey?
<Riddell> freeflying: excellent!
<Riddell> freeflying: who are they?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: i just touched /var/lib/apt/extended_states and it stopped complaining
<Hobbsee> seaLne: oh okay
<freeflying> Riddell: www.thizlinux.com.cn, actrually, they have used some stuffs from kubuntu's
* Hobbsee tries force installing apt from the pbuilder, then updating it.
<Hobbsee> doubt it will work, but it's worht a shot.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: just sudo touch /var/lib/apt/whatever?
<Hobbsee> clearly not that.
<freeflying> Riddell: would you like give any suggestion?
<Riddell> freeflying: suggestions to persuade them to use kubuntu?  show them how many others do too http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros
<freeflying> Riddell: I hope they can use as many as they can from kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bug 42114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42114 in amarok "Amarok can't enable/disable splashscreen" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42114
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you tell mvo what your problem was
<Riddell> with apt-utils
<mvo> hello Hobbsee
<freeflying> Riddell: or say, it will be a special kubuntu release fort chinese users
<Hobbsee> hey mvo 
<Hobbsee> mvo: sure, i'll properly pastebin it
<Hobbsee> once i find where it went
<mvo> Hobbsee: if the problem went away with 0.6.44.2ubuntu2 its all good
<Hobbsee> mvo: you assume that one can *install* the later version :P
<mvo> Hobbsee: yes
<mvo> Hobbsee: I'm confident about this 
<Hobbsee> mvo: the error was this
<Hobbsee> [01:11]  <Hobbsee> Unpacking replacement apt-utils ...
<Hobbsee> [01:11]  <Hobbsee> Setting up apt-utils (0.6.44.2ubuntu2) ...
<Hobbsee> [01:11]  <Hobbsee> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/extended_states - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Hobbsee> [01:11]  <Hobbsee> E: Failed to open StateFile /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<mvo> Hobbsee: doing it in pbuilder might be a problem tought :/ 
<Hobbsee> mvo: yes
<mvo> Hobbsee: it should (after this complain) no longer complain
* Hobbsee just deleted the pbuilder, and will recreate it or something
<Hobbsee> mvo: oh good.  apt's kinda crucial, you know :P
<mvo> Hobbsee: pbuilder login --save-after-login and manually upgrading it works too
<mvo> Hobbsee: yeah, sorry for the pbuilder problem :/
<Hobbsee> mvo: i guess we'll forgive you.  this time.  if you do all my syncs :P
* mvo runs and takes 2 weeks vac
* Hobbsee gets out her lassoo for mvo 
* Hobbsee makes him stay right here and sync.
<Riddell> aww Hobbsee, now we have to go to Portugal to get mvo back!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee sighs.
<Hobbsee> why oh why can i never get to my backup when i need it.
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<nixternal> weee pbuilder built w/o error
<Hobbsee> oh what fun...i killed it.
<nixternal> haha
* Hobbsee repairs her pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you see my debdiff?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, doesn't that mean the splash screen is on by default?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: apparently not, but i havent been able to test yet.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont currently have any working form of edgy.
* Hobbsee tests it out on dapper.
<Hobbsee> oh *damn*
* Hobbsee prods pbuilder
* Hobbsee watches as it rolls over and dies.  both times.
<nixternal> gahahaha
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> oh crud, that's why.
<Hobbsee> *there* we go!
<Hobbsee> cant remove the pbuilder you're currently logged into.
<nixternal> here we go again
<nixternal> freenode is under attack
<Hobbsee> nixternal: say what?
<nixternal> look at #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> ooh, lovely...
<nixternal> i just realised those were join/quits
* nixternal is an e.tard
<nixternal> i thought it was a mass disconnect at first ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what do you think they are?  they're coming back to flood
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: can't ban them, without a massive ip list...
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: no point.  they're anon proxies.
* Hobbsee is thinking about +r'ing the channel.
<jpatrick> whatever those are
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: means they change IP's all the time, basically.  well, that's the end effect
<jpatrick> ok, got it
<nixternal> hahaha
<jpatrick> I think nixternal's behind it
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> oh lord
<Hobbsee> what?
<nixternal> don't get me implicated ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> oh darn, i said i was going to go to bed before 2am.
<jpatrick> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it does seem to show the first time, but it looks to be configurable.  now i'm just having a slight problem of amarok not seeming to actually open.
<Hobbsee> the splash screen, that is
* Hobbsee beds.
* Hobbsee has fixed pbuilder, as the backup.tar.bz2 was sitting in her trash, not just on the turned off computer in the study.
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning packages in main (aka kaffeine) do you want me to send it to you via email or do I need to post it to revu ?
<Riddell> bonsoir Tonio_ 
<Riddell> revu is probably easier
<Tonio_> evening Riddell ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> I'm not a fan of large e-mail attachments
<Riddell> or even small ones really
<jjesse> afternoon everyone :)
<Riddell> hi jjesse 
<Tonio_> Riddell: finally I couldn't split it
<Tonio_> Riddell: the standalone player acts like a plugin reader for the konqueror's extension
<Tonio_> so we cannot ship kaffeine without the konq plugin...
<Riddell> Tonio_: fooey
<Tonio_> Riddell: that sucks but that's it... :)
<Riddell> jjesse: mjg has a point that the main job of the laptop testing team is to test the scripts not the frontends
<jjesse> agreed
<Riddell> jjesse: but equally frontends can break randomly too, it would be nice to get some feedback reports when the time come
<jjesse> Riddell: we had a better discussion off list
<Riddell> comes
<sebas> Is the laptop team testing HAL extensively?
<Riddell> sebas: through gnome-power-manager yes
<Riddell> and acpi-support
<sebas> Hm, but not functions that aren't used by gnome-power-manager?
<sebas> Does g-p-m use brightness control of HAL?
<Tonio_> Riddell or raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2594
<jjesse> i guess it would be nice to have more thoruogh testing of laptops for kubuntu
<Riddell> sebas: yes
<sebas> Good.
<sebas> If next time the keyevents aren't screwed, it should be fine then.
<sebas> I'm trying to do as much as possible via HAL.
<sebas> Problem is that HAL is rather undocumented, so it's a lot of reverse engineering the apps that are already there, notably hal-devicemanager
<Riddell> sebas: I hear this a lot about HAL
<Riddell> sebas: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadR50 for example
<sebas> Yeah, even Kevin agreed
<Riddell> sebas: what's the issue with keyevents?
<sebas> \sh told me they were not routed through to KDE apps.
<Riddell> sebas: they aren't yet but they will be with kubuntu-laptop-buttons, which Lure said he'd started work on
<sebas> Ah, for Dapper?
<Riddell> well, they'll be mapped to sane XF keys and you can set a global keybinding
<Riddell> sebas: no, not for dapper
<sebas> Ok, that should be fine.
<sebas> Note that I didn't have problems with those keys anyway.
<sebas> I'm off for now (and some more time).
<Riddell> sebas: have a nice holiday
<sebas> Thanks, have a productive time while I relax :-)
<raphink> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey raphink
<Riddell> we'll be waiting here for you, spreading the KDE love
<raphink> a roulotte?
<Tonio_> yup
<sebas> Excellent. :>
<Tonio_> hey sebas
<Tonio_> Riddell: that may look stupid but I'm unable to find a translation for "fooey" ;)
<jjesse> hmm so not many people here celebrating the 4th of July :)
<sebas> hey en good bye Tonio_ :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<Tonio_> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: en francais c'est "bof"
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok, merci
<Riddell> jjesse: the English just lost their football, and now you expect them to celebrate the breakup of their empire too?
<jjesse> Riddell: grin sure thing cause we are americans :)
<jjesse> hmm mback to work cleaning the study :(
<jsgotangco> Riddell: hi do you know the url of the webpage where we're supposed to evaluate SoC students?
<Riddell> jsgotangco: http://code.google.com/soc/mentor_home.html
<jsgotangco> thanks!
<Riddell> jsgotangco: what project are you mentoring?
<jsgotangco> pyq now known as amenity/pike
<Riddell> jsgotangco: what does that do?
<jsgotangco> its a teacher/student testing app for edubuntu
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ping
<Riddell> pong d	
<Riddell> da	
<Riddell> hmm, irc and uploading packages doesn't go together
<Riddell> pong DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Hi Riddell. Whats up with strigi?
<Riddell> we just need someone to package it
<DaSkreech> I'm trying now. Really should be doing it in Edgy though
<Riddell> build a chroot
<DaSkreech> All the proper tools are in edgy I'm doing a fudge getting it to make in Dapper
<Riddell> or package in dapper and test in edgy pbuilder
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Why the interest in strigi?
<Riddell> the author asked me if it was being packaged
<DaSkreech> Ah he asked me as well :)
<Riddell> so we shouldn't let him down :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha. I have a problem though I can't install openssl0.98-dev
<Riddell> DaSkreech: libssl-dev ?
<DaSkreech> That seems to break my system :-( I'll try though
<DaSkreech> Ah right it removes b-e
<Riddell> b-e?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> I think that would be becaue I put up a new libc to get cmake to work
<Riddell> erk
<DaSkreech> Yeah. This really should be an edgy build
<DaSkreech> I don't think that strigi has any problems with dapper that I've seen but the tools to build it certainly seem to be very edgy friendly
<Riddell> I recommend an edgy chroot :)
* DaSkreech does a quick check to discover there is no ssldev on edgy
<DaSkreech> Guess it's straight source then
<Riddell> libssl-dev is what you want
<Riddell> I assume
<DaSkreech> Perhaps
<DaSkreech> It's looking for openssl/sha.h
<DaSkreech> I have acrypto++/sha.h
<DaSkreech> opensll uses crypto++ so they may be one and the same :( 
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=sha.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<Riddell> yes, it's libssl-dev
<mornfall> what's strigi just btw? :)
<mornfall> ah, desktop search
<mornfall> nm
<mornfall> vandenoever :-)
<DaSkreech> Yep
<DaSkreech> formerly kitten formerly kat
<DaSkreech> != Tenor
<ubotu> I know nothing about = Tenor
<DaSkreech> Thanks Ubotu :)
<mornfall> kat != kitten
<DaSkreech> Isn't Kitten the spiritual succesor to kat?
<mornfall> they don't share actual code i think :)
<mornfall> and, well, the spiritual successor thingy
<Riddell> kitten was ment to go into kat but never did
<mornfall> you could say GNOME is a KDE successor that way ;-)
<Riddell> or something
<DaSkreech> I know but they do the same thing in roughlythe same way and kitten was started cause kat was dead
<DaSkreech>  I think that's close enough :)
<DaSkreech> Have you head the FLOSS interview with Miguel?
<mornfall> which miguel? :)
<DaSkreech> He wanted ti\o use KDE but got caught up in GNOME :)
<DaSkreech> incaza
<mornfall> ohwell, i'm not missing that one in kde ;-)
<DaSkreech> He's pretty much considered the father of GNOME :)
<zorglu1> he gave up gnome ?
<DaSkreech> He didn't want GNOME from the start :) 
<DaSkreech> But the Toolkit wasn't free at the time so he just grabbed motif and GTK and went
<DaSkreech> Pretty good story
<zorglu1> well gnome got lucky then :)
<DaSkreech> Yep :)
<DaSkreech> anyway back to packaging I think adept froze :(
<neoncode> Whos doing the "look and Feel" and visuals and such of Kubuntu Edgy?
<jjesse> kwii
* DaSkreech bloody hates ATI
* nixternal pets his ati radeo 9800
<nixternal> radeon too ;)
<DaSkreech> X.org crashes all the time now 
<DaSkreech> Well not crash
<DaSkreech>  Cause then I could fix it :-P
<crimsun> yay for pbuilder login --save-after-login
* DaSkreech hunts down crypto lib
<DaSkreech> http://ftw.generation.no/?n=352
<bddebian> Hello
<nixternal> bah..just bddebian
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> :'-(
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<nixternal_> l8r
<bddebian> Later
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<\sh> hez barry
<DaSkreech> Do I need an account for http://commit-digest.org
<Riddell> DaSkreech: to do what?
<DaSkreech> See it.
<DaSkreech> I get Account Disabled
<seaLne> excess bandidth usage maybe?
<DaSkreech> Thats what I'm hoping :(
<DaSkreech> But it's pretty early in the month
<seaLne> either way its a problem with the server
<DaSkreech> Ok Good :)
<DaSkreech> QT4.1 doesn't have SVG support?
<Riddell> seaLne: commit-digest needs a new host, got anywhere to offer him?
<imbrandon> Riddell: how much bandwidth ? i could possibly host if we're not talking over 200gb a month 
<seaLne> Riddell: the problem is not being able to offer accounts
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-05
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Riddell
<bddebian> Been busy I see :-)
<Riddell> yeah, wish the buildds had been too
<bddebian> Riddell: Aye
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian :)
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!
* Hobbsee is suprised. Riddell is still up???
<jsgotangco> sleep is for the weak
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: true, i'm very weak then :P
<Hobbsee> haha @ the new edgy default background
<Hobbsee> Riddell: about that patch for k-d-s re amarok - it's less annoying to see the splash screen once, rather than to not be able to configure it.
<Hobbsee> ie, to not be able to ever turn it off, iirc
<Hobbsee> okay, and now amarok wont even open.  darn.
<Riddell> hello RadiantFire 
<RadiantFire> hello
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why would you want the splash screen on?
* Hobbsee looks around suspiciously.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont, i want to get rid of the rotten thing.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but right now, i want amarok to start, and it isnt.
<Riddell> RadiantFire: going to become an elite kubuntu developer?
<bddebian> w00t
* bddebian is an elite moron
<RadiantFire> Riddell: alas, no, I am interested in getting involved, currently I am poking around the adept sourcecode
<RadiantFire> don't think elite is gonna happen anytime soon
<Riddell> if you're poking around the adept source code you're already elite
<bddebian> hehe
<RadiantFire> except for the fact I don't understand much of it
<RadiantFire> 2 weeks of looking at it, and I still have only the slightest grasp of how it works
<Riddell> RadiantFire: here's a quick thing to fix, get adept_batch to have a "quit" button when it's finished
<RadiantFire> ok
<Riddell> cool :)  adept_batch is being used in this new amarok "install mp3 support" script I'm making
<Riddell> but it's very confusing without a quit button
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice!
<RadiantFire> i haven't actually looked at adept_batch yet, but I shall see if I can do that tomorrow
* Hobbsee wonders what "amarokapp" is.
<RadiantFire> assuming work doesn't sap my will to liive...
<bddebian> heh
* bddebian knows that feeling
<RadiantFire> for unknown reasons amarok spawns 2 amarokapp processes
<RadiantFire> I have no clue why
<Riddell> Hobbsee: amarokapp is the real amarok, "amarok" is just a clever front for it
<Riddell> it's a bit like the mafia running innocent looking front operations
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  how do i debug why it doesnt start then.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any useful output on the command line?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nope
<RadiantFire> Hobbsee: core dump?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ amarok
<Hobbsee> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<Hobbsee> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<Hobbsee> then it returns back to a prompt.
<Riddell> nothing unusual there
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> i removed ~/.kde/config/amarokrc, but it shouldnt have been a problem
<Riddell> try removing ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc out the way
<Hobbsee> iirc that auto recreates
<Hobbsee> then i get a splash screen, then nothing
<Hobbsee> this is amarok 1.4.0 from kubuntu.org
<Riddell> ok, amarok now building away, I'm off to bed
<Riddell> make sure you have no amarokapp's running
<Riddell> and try moving ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ out the way too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: checked that.  nothing.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're brilliant, thanks.
<Hobbsee> i missed that one.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the patch works, but only in that it lets you get rid of the damned thing.  but it's good enough at the moment
<Riddell> seaLne: got pictures form UKUUG?
<seaLne> yes and no, they are still on my camera as when i got home i turned my machine on and something died, if you can wait till later this afternoon i'll get them off
<Riddell> ta da http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/
<jsgotangco> wow
<Riddell> testers needed
<imbrandon> doh i was just packaging that
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: gimme about 3 min to stop the build and i'll test it
<seaLne> heh
<Riddell> for bonus points start it up without libxine-extracodecs installed and let me know if the mp3 installer script works
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> i can uninstall those np
<imbrandon> hehe ok build done ....
<imbrandon> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<imbrandon> brandon@shuttlepod:~/files/amarok/amarok-1.4.1$
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> give me about 2 sec to uninstall xine codecs and install that
<Riddell> you should own something in the wiki page before packaging it to stop duplication https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<seaLne> weird
<freeflying> Riddell: have you packaged amarok with amarok-gstreamer
<seaLne> amarok played mp3 stream after i uninstalled libxine-extracodecs
<seaLne> however i still can't get amarok to make any noise so i can't really test much else
<Riddell> freeflying: no
<Riddell> seaLne: huh?  which engine is it using?
<seaLne> xine
<Riddell> seaLne: you have achieved the impossible
<seaLne> :)
<Riddell> did you restart amarok?
<seaLne> it wasn't running before
<Riddell> well if it doesn't make any noise that's not necessarily playing
<Riddell> does it make noise for Ogg files?
<seaLne> no
<Riddell> can other programmes make noise?
<seaLne> it certainly got the idv3 info out the mp3 stream
<seaLne> yeah xmms does fine
<seaLne> but i think it is probably unrelated to amarok
<seaLne> tho not sure how
<keyne> I tried here, i get the dialog box, but it fails to install because /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 is not executable
<keyne> => /bin/sh: /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3: Permission denied
<Riddell> gah
<Riddell> damnit
<Riddell> thanks keyne 
<Riddell> keyne: sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 and let me know if it works
<keyne> it seems to work here :)
<keyne> but i had already enabled multiverse
<keyne> i'll try without it
<Riddell> keyne: thanks.  it offers the option to enable it if you don't have it enabled
<keyne> If i start the script from console, it enables multiverse and install codec, but i don't get the kdesu dialog from amarok
<keyne> nothing happens after i click "Yes" to enable multiverse
<Riddell> no kdesu window?
<keyne> no
<Riddell> hmm
<keyne> I've tried again, and I get it now
<Riddell> spooky
<keyne> i remove the "echo thing" and it works
<keyne> the problem here is the "echo thing"
<keyne> another thing: if you click cancel to kdesu, the script says MP3 support was installed
<keyne> status code of kdesu is 0 if you cancel it
<keyne> Riddell: sorry, I must get back to work now..
<Riddell> thanks for your help
<keyne> thanks for your update to amarok, i can't wait to try last.fm streams :)
<abattoir> Riddell: hello :)
<abattoir> Riddell: i finally heard from Kamion yesterday
<Riddell> abattoir: oh?  what news?
<abattoir> Riddell: he said he has started 'restructuring' and would have something for me to work on in a few days' time
<Riddell> that's good stuff
<abattoir> Riddell: I have also kinda worked on the UI
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll put it up online soon...
<Riddell> great
<abattoir> so that you can tell me if you like the design
<abattoir> Riddell: tying it to the backend shouldn't be too difficult... i hope ;) 
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5526.0
<imbrandon> Riddell: works good cept the install mp3 support dosent seem to do anything
<Riddell> jpatrick: despite the title of that post it seems to be a positive review
<Riddell> and all his negative points are either invalid or have easy answers
<Riddell> imbrandon: nothing at all?
<Riddell> imbrandon: oh, chmod 755 /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea nothing, nothing on sonsole or anythying
<imbrandon> ahh ok 
<imbrandon> one sec
<Riddell> that's fixed now for new downloads
<imbrandon> did you build it against libvis 0.4 ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> no, we don't have libvisual 0.4
<Riddell> feel free to package it
<imbrandon> yea i noticed, i had to for beta
<imbrandon> i built 0.4 if you want it 
<imbrandon> ahh yea works  much better now
<imbrandon> coll
<imbrandon> cool
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> put libvisual 0.4 on revu when you do it and let me know
<bddebian> Heya folks
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon, Riddell
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<imbrandon> ok Riddell give me about 5 min to grab it from my ftp and upload it
<Riddell> imbrandon: if you have it available elsewhere it doesn't need to be on revu
<imbrandon> yea http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/
<imbrandon> at the bottom
<imbrandon> libvis 0.4 and libvis 0.4 plugins both there
<imbrandon> brb gonna grab some mt dew
<Riddell> imbrandon: I take it libvisual has no binary compatibility between versions?
<Riddell> imbrandon: looks find but there's a newer version now that it needs synced against, 0.2.0-4
<Riddell> s/find/fine/
<imbrandon> back
<imbrandon> ok 
<Riddell> hi keyne 
<Riddell> kwwii
<kwwii> howdy Riddell
<jpatrick> it lives: http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/snap8.png
<imbrandon> Riddell: 0.2.0-4 in dapper or is that in edgy ?
<imbrandon> jpatrick: nice ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: in edgy
<jpatrick> damn, 8 and a third days of music :/
<jpatrick> Riddell: did they pull out moodbar?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, seems so
<jpatrick> :( no!
<imbrandon> they reverted the layout changes too ;(
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> EATURES
<imbrandon>     * Support for Last.fm streams
<imbrandon>     * New icon theme
<imbrandon>     * Creative Nomad Jukebox support
<imbrandon>     * Support for custom scoring algorithms
<imbrandon>     * ATF - Advanced Tag Features
<imbrandon> CHANGES
<imbrandon>     * Disabled INotify support due to stability problems
<imbrandon>     * Removed Moodbar
<imbrandon> ^^ jpatrick
<jpatrick> imbrandon: someone's going to get lynched...
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> as long as it works with my ipod i'm happy
<imbrandon> lol
<jpatrick> I'm going to test the last.fm thingys
<jpatrick> ok that didn't work...
<imbrandon> ...
<jpatrick> it just froze up
<imbrandon> ouch
<jpatrick> but my page rocks: http://www.last.fm/user/antidragon/
<jpatrick> now amarok won't load...
<imbrandon> Riddell: you going to sym link this to amarok-latest ? just wondering cuz i'll post on buntudot.org this morning if you are ready
<Riddell> imbrandon: if you think the packages work I can do that
<imbrandon> yea works fine here, been playing with it the last 20 mins or so
* imbrandon is listening to "Utha Side" by Nelly [amaroK] 
<imbrandon> do wrong chan sorry guys
<jpatrick> imbrandon: that what they always say
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> imbrandon: done
<jpatrick> hmm, rap
<imbrandon> cool posting now
<imbrandon> jpatrick: yea i listen to rock rap classical country , you name it
<imbrandon> Riddell: posted ;)
<Riddell> groovy
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/2006/07/05/amarok-141-released/
<imbrandon> Riddell: 
<imbrandon> [08:29]  <Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: yo
<imbrandon> [08:29]  <Snake[Sleep] > Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<nixternal> same here
<jpatrick> that was my problem
<jpatrick> I have to fetch them via wget
<nixternal> there isn't anything in the directory thats way ;(
<nixternal> there is kargon and kgraph?
<nixternal> kchart
<imbrandon> hmm i installed via apt but is seems like the sym link isnt pointing to the right place Riddell
<imbrandon> got kchart and  some other stuff
<imbrandon> kchart and karbon
<Riddell> imbrandon: where was that?
<Riddell> jpatrick: try now
<imbrandon> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/pool-dapper/
<jpatrick> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<jpatrick>   404 Not Found [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<DaSkreech> 1.4.1?
<nixternal> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/pool-dapper/
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/2006/07/05/amarok-141-released/
<imbrandon> yea Riddell just looks like the ln -s for amarok-latest isnt pointing to amarok-141
<DaSkreech> Aren't they pushing a 1.4.1a now?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: that WAS 1.4.0a
<imbrandon> now 1.4.1
<DaSkreech> Pretty sure there was last.fm bug in 1.4.1
<DaSkreech> In any case :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: ok, really fixed now
<imbrandon> hehe ok thanks Riddell
<\sh> so
<imbrandon> heya \sh
<\sh> moins
<jjesse> morning
<\sh> doing my merges now...and figuring out how to push pyqt4 in
<Riddell> hi \sh, what's the status of pyqt3 and pykde3?
<\sh> Riddell: they are all synced...pykde3 I just uploaded to rebuild this morning..
<\sh> Riddell: the new pyqt3,sip4 stuff is just depeding on actualy python in main, so I don't need to touch it anymore...same applies to pykde3
<Riddell> \sh: did you see the upload doko did the other dayu?
<\sh> Riddell: which one?
<\sh> doko didn't upload any sip4,pyqt,pykde packages as far as I can see on edgy-updates
<Riddell> [edgy-changes]  Accepted python-kde3 3.15.2+20060422-2
<Riddell> 04 July
<\sh> Riddell: sync :) 
<\sh> Riddell: but the sync never build, because python-sip4 and python-qt3 weren't ready, that's why I uploaded this morning a python-kde3_3.15.2+20060422-2build1
<Riddell> so we're back in sync with debian?
<\sh> jepp
<\sh> which is good :)
<Riddell> exellent
<\sh> actually I'm feeling really good, to be back in action :)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
* Hobbsee is well and truly deaded.
<jjesse> deaded?
* Hobbsee is probably going to be looking for somewhre to escape tomorrow
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, killed.
<Hobbsee> mum's very very pissed off at me.
<jjesse> bummer
<bddebian> Uh oh
<Hobbsee> cool, amarok 1.4.1 packages.
* Hobbsee did a podcast earlier.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya!
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Podcast? of your funeral?
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> a kubuntu one
<DaSkreech> Where abouts?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it'll be on the fridge.ubuntu.com site
<DaSkreech> No sneak peaks?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you spelt cannonical wrong.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i didnt do the recording
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: but it has my warped way of saying kubuntu (ouch!  let me type over talking any day of the week!)
<Hobbsee> unless i can just skip saying weirdly pronouced words!
<Hobbsee> hiya mdz 
<DaSkreech> well the pronounciation isn't cannonical :)
<mdz> morning
<bddebian> Heya mdz
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no, it's more kubuntu/ubuntu that i hate tryign to say :P
<Hobbsee> with my accent and all.
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech ponders dropping fridge.ubuntu.com into amarok as a podcast
<DaSkreech> Man When is songBirdnest coming out?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what, the final, or in repos?
<DaSkreech> Final. I don't expect it in repos ofr over a year
<DaSkreech>  It' barely works on Linux currently
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: if you can package it, and it's relatively stable, i think it might get in?
<DaSkreech> Thats a negative on all of those :)
<DaSkreech> It's held together by wishes currentlt
<DaSkreech> currently
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> It looks cool though. I could visit fridge.ubuntu.com and it would automatically make a playlist of any playable media on the site
<Hobbsee> nice
<DaSkreech> Yeah. So I can just play the site :)
<seaLne> Hobbsee: good luck on getting stuff on fridge its a week and a half since i mailed them about the latest behindubuntu interview and still no sign of it on there
<Hobbsee> seaLne: jdub recorded it, and wouldnt let us leave without doing it :P
<seaLne> ah you may have better luck then
<Hobbsee> seaLne: also, jdub's mostly in charge of it, and is still recovering
* DaSkreech ponders the latest newsletter from Ubuntu
* Hobbsee wonders how to set stuff as a wishlist
<seaLne> Riddell: http://www.duffus.org/photos/v/misc/brighton/ if you were still looking for them, not particuarly great but then lighting was a bit crap
<DaSkreech> Doh Forgot to ask hobbsee why she was dead
<seaLne> Riddell: http://www.duffus.org/photos/v/misc/brighton/img_1545.JPEG.html is possibly the least crap of them
<Riddell> seaLne: where you can see the audience browsing the internet instead of listening to me :)
<seaLne> heh
<nixternal> well hello there!
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
<DaSkreech> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hi sensei
<sensei> Hey
<Lure> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi Lure 
<Lure> hi
<Lure> Riddell: regarding laptop buttons: how did you think amarok (or any other player) should catch XF86xxx events or will we patch kmilo for each key
<Lure> and then kmilo would call appropriate app
<Riddell> Lure: set a global key binding
<Lure> allee's point is valid: multiple apps may be interested in same keyboard events (Play, Pause...)
<Lure> Riddell: so patch amarok?
<Riddell> yes
<Lure> ok, I am testing new kmilo just on my desktop with mm keyboard and it works (without setting keyboard layout)
<Lure> but I need to get edgy on laptop to be able to test further
<Lure> should I send debdiff by debdiff or do you want one big bang?
* Lure goes to vacation next Thu, so I have only a week to do as much as possible before end of July
<Lure> Riddell: btw, amarok is still 1.3.9 on my edgy - is 1.4.1 going in soon?
<allee> Lure: thx ;)
<Riddell> Lure: it's uploaded but stuck on the iriver library not being in main
<Lure> Riddell: will wait for it and patch then
<mdz> Riddell: in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageManager the spec says "searches as OR not as a complete string" but surely it means AND?
<Riddell> mdz: sounds likely, mornfall around to confirm?
<Riddell> mdz: I'd assume it should be AND
<Riddell> Lure: is the code for your kmilo stuff available
<mdz> mornfall: ^^^
<Lure> Riddell: I just have xmodmap for some keys (the one I can test - not sure where to get complete list of keycodes - probably need to ping sladen)
<Lure> I would like to add all kmilo changes (starting apps like konqueror, amarok, kmail...) and then send it to you
<Lure> then we are only left to patch individual apps to add accelerators
<Lure> Riddell: is it ok to change wiki page after it was approved (tables, add keycodes...)
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, I think you can edit the tables bits
* DaSkreech kicks Kopete
<Riddell> speaking of which, freeflying, imbrandon: where's the latest kopete source?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I think you scared him away^
<bddebian> hehe
<nixternal> [15:39]  <-- freeflying has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by pe*riddell*er)).
<nixternal> interesting ;)
<nixternal> well hello everyone
<jjesse> boo
* nixternal runs scared
* DaSkreech shuffles off for a new pair of underclothes
<imbrandon> Riddell: afaik you have it in /~jriddell/kopete i havent touched it in a week or two
<Riddell> imbrandon: cool
<Lure> Riddell: can you change bug 52021 to wishlist?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52021 in kdeadmin "Does not support 802.1x/WPA management" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52021
<Riddell> Lure: can't you?
<Lure> Riddell: no, I can only say Confirmed
<Lure> not sure who can change Importance from Untriaged...
<Lure> Riddell: I think this was changed recently (when Importance was instroduced)
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how a person gets edit rights to that
<Lure> Riddell: maybe if you are owner of a package?
* pygi got his kubuntu cd's today :)
* Lure has Ubuntu sticker on his laptop (came with cd's ;-))
<Lure> Riddell: is Settings K-menu entry (with only Printers) intentional on edgy?
<Riddell> Lure: nope
<Lure> I thought so...
<Lure> (and I got xmms again :-(
<pygi> Lure, indeed :P
<Riddell> Lure: brought in by what?
<pygi> kwwii, poke, I need your advice :)
<kwwii> pygi: how can I help?
<Lure> pygi: I think karamba again...
<pygi> kwwii, which one seems better...
<pygi> http://img270.imageshack.us/img270/4608/pynet25hh.png
<pygi> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8640/pynet11fh.png
<kwwii> pygi: the first one is definitely better
<kwwii> the text has much more impact
<pygi> kwwii, oki, thanks :P
<pygi> I just noticed also that I written wrong text :)
<pygi> Thank you very much for advice :)
<kwwii> no prob :-)
<kwwii> small spelling error is all
<pygi> nah, it should be "Tommorow is here"
<pygi> kwwii, should I add full stops at end?
<kwwii> pygi: I think it is ok without them
<pygi> oki :)
<kwwii> perhaps after the second line, to add a bit of finality to the statement
<kwwii> closure
<kwwii> but it might looks worse
<pygi> oki, then it will stay as it is :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-06
<Riddell> Lure: word is you have to be in ubuntu-qa to be able to edit Importance
<raphink> hi Riddell
<raphink> && hi kwwi && pygi
<pygi> raphink, :)
<pygi> hey
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<pygi> what's up raphink ?
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so I cannot change as I am not devel...
<Lure> hi raphink
<raphink> hi Lure
<raphink> pygi: not much... work ;)
<pygi> raphink, that's always nice :)
<raphink> pygi: hmm quite
<mdz> mornfall: can the code be shared between update-manager and adept-updater to perform the dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Dood!
<lnxkde> sup?
<DaSkreech> Nothing much :) How's the great Edgy KDE4 Doc project going?
<lnxkde> bah
<lnxkde> I dont have time right now..
<lnxkde> I think I will stall my linux testing and developing dream from 2 years from now.
<lnxkde> I have to comint to my girlfriend and my bussiness
<lnxkde> I have to start doing things right on that then I will be able to have fun 
<lnxkde> I even have to install windows on my system so I can get some work done
<Riddell> what's the business?
<DaSkreech> ha ha :) What makes that necessary?
* DaSkreech remembers this. Selling something for A pyramid?
<lnxkde> I sell insurance and stocks
<DaSkreech> for a pyramid place?
<lnxkde> how can a piramid sale that.... pyramids sales cosmetics and things like that you think citigroup will own a piramid bussines 
<lnxkde> I have to get licences from the federal goverment to sell socts...
<lnxkde> stocks
<lnxkde> well actually mutual funds stocks
<DaSkreech> Right Citigroup!! Don't they have a Pyramid as the logo?
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> a umbrella
<lnxkde> lol
<DaSkreech> Ok :-)
<DaSkreech> I rememberd it was fininacial at least ;-)
<Riddell> lnxkde: so, should I buy Standard Life shares or not, with a 5% discount and extra 5% after 1 year?
<abattoir> lol
<lnxkde> holly shit
<DaSkreech> So what were tyou thinking getting money and a relationship at the start of a linux project?? Didn't you read the handout?
<abattoir> lnxkde: how much do you charge for a consult? ;) 
<lnxkde> we charche for the services
<DaSkreech> open source consultancy. We all get a say in how Riddell throws awa... *cough cough* invests his money
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> trouble is the deadline was this morning, and they sent back my form at midday saying it wasn't signed
<Riddell> which is a fair complaint I guess
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : I just dont have time for starting a linux project I am working as hell 
<lnxkde> and free time is for my gf
<lnxkde> and church
<crimsun> I think your priorities are screwed :p
<RadiantFire> i don't
<lnxkde> lol
<crimsun> gf + church first and foremost, work below
<crimsun> work is never as important as people affected by work
<abattoir> lnxkde: US stocks?
* abattoir realises that was a stupid question
<lnxkde> also intenational ones
<lnxkde> but they are mutual funds
<Riddell> lnxkde: like Standard Life!
<lnxkde> Standar life are mutual funds?
<Riddell> lnxkde: well they were Europe's largest until 10:00 this morning
<lnxkde> nice
<Riddell> when they demutualised
<lnxkde> you buy lot of stocks?
<Riddell> nope, never have done before
<abattoir> lnxkde: looking for trans-continental customers :P 
<Riddell> but since they asked me it seemed like a fun opportunity
<lnxkde> na I dont get that kind of licence :(
<lnxkde> I just can make bussines in US
<lnxkde> but well I am just starting I dont thing I will go out of Puerto Rico to sell stocks in a wile...
<lnxkde> crimsun : true I work as hell now to get my bussines running as soon the business is running o will have my time free and the money to get maried and time to devote my life and go on missions and things like that that I am working for.
<crimsun> of course :)
<DaSkreech> Sooooo it's a KDE5 project then?
<lnxkde> lol basicly
<RadiantFire> oooh, planning for 5 already? :-D
<lnxkde> linux and pcs are just my hobbys and the way I get organized for my things
<lnxkde> also my media center
<DaSkreech> Yeah we can promise you now 3d Sense enhanced holographic backgrounds with plants so real you can live off the holographic fruit they grow
<RadiantFire> sexy
<DaSkreech> Wait... Sorry I was reading off of a Sony Sheet
<abattoir> heh
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: So still going to blog
<lnxkde> dont know.
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> well my GF is here time to go and eat 
<lnxkde> wendys time
<lnxkde> I hope I dont get fater with the burgers....
<RadiantFire> enjoy
<lnxkde> see ya laterz I will be back in some hrs to sell you all mutual funds :p
<RadiantFire> k
<DaSkreech> ha ha later man
<DaSkreech> Riddell: You have a /usr/lib/cyrpto Folder?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> Drat
<Riddell> why?
<DaSkreech> trying to figure out something with strigi. Ah well back to java
* Riddell beds
<DaSkreech> Night
<Hobbsee> hi all
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hobbsee!! :)
<DaSkreech> Why are you dead?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: maybe not dead.  i was mostly dead.
<DaSkreech> Why?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: got home late
<DaSkreech> Oh Right. How late?
<Hobbsee> 1.30am or so
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: !!!!!!!!!!11111111
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon!!!!
<imbrandon> hows it goin gurl, been on diff scedules last few days ( july 4th parties arround here ;P )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: fun, ajmitch_ is here :)
<imbrandon> nice , tell him i say "hi"
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: we've been meeting up with interesting people.
<imbrandon> hahah i bet
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: he's pinched my connection, he should be here in a second...
<imbrandon> omg i was helping a person from #kubuntu in priv chat and they said something that was wayyyyy to funny, thought you would like it, hold on lemme find the log
<Hobbsee> k
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i did a podcast.
* ajmitch_ waves
<imbrandon> NICE, you whith who ? see now you HAVE to be on my show
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch_
* Hobbsee sees a glare, and waves back.
<imbrandon> ahh found it .....
<imbrandon> [Wed Jul 5 2006]  [18:40:49]  <imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> [Wed Jul 5 2006]  [18:42:26]  <omglazers> Ok
<imbrandon> [Wed Jul 5 2006]  [18:42:27]  <omglazers> See?
<imbrandon> [Wed Jul 5 2006]  [18:42:33]  <omglazers> My vagina doesnt make me completely retarded
<imbrandon> [Wed Jul 5 2006]  [18:42:37]  <imbrandon> hahah
<imbrandon> ^^ i had no idea she was a she till she said that LOL
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
<imbrandon> i was ong Hobbsee would kill this person 
<imbrandon> omg*
<Hobbsee> no, probably not.  i havent killed anyone yet.
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> mind you, i have kicked a few people.
* Hobbsee needs a projectile.
<imbrandon> heh i was in a priv chat helping them partition a drive 
<imbrandon> no idea she was a chick till that, then i was kinda like wtf does that matter after the initial shock ;)
<Hobbsee> exactly
<imbrandon> anyhow ajmitch_ how ya likin sydney so far ;)
<imbrandon> you just get there today ?
<ajmitch_> no, just leaving today
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, i get rid of him today :P
<ajmitch_> it's been ok
<imbrandon> erm i guess we should be in offtopic or soemthing lol
<ajmitch_> full of weird people though
<imbrandon> ahh ok ;)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> yes.  we're weird.  and i'm coming to eat you!!!!
<ajmitch_> um
* imbrandon hopes she ment ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: I'm not entirely sure
* Hobbsee is a cannibal, you know.
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i can only eat people when they're near me - unless i have a very long lassoo to bring them over.
<imbrandon> heh true
<ajmitch_> hence why I leave sydney today
* imbrandon is secretly in melborne
<imbrandon> lol @ ajmitch_
* RadiantFire is currently working on a mass teleporter that would allow Hobbsee to lassooo people at even longer range
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> hahaha
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: secretly? :)
<imbrandon> yea , shhhh dont let anyone know , oh wait ..... doh
* imbrandon opens amarok 1.4.1 ( Ridd*ells got it up on kubuntu.org Hobbsee if you dident notice yet ) and plays "Seven Spanish Angels" then looks for something KDEish to merge ...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i got it.  and you have a whole lot of merging
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee should poke people for uploads, too.
<ajmitch_> poor uploaders
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: I helped someone like that today :0
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: you guys will cope :P
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have a /usr/lib/cyrpto folder?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: why?
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<DaSkreech> I need to know what's in it
<RadiantFire> no
<RadiantFire> I just have a bunch of libcrypt libraries
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: easy enough to check what package it's from
<bddebian> Heya folks
<DaSkreech> ok
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> search for Crypto?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: use the file search, and search for the file path.
<DaSkreech> or /usr/lib/crypto
<Hobbsee> on p.u.c
<DaSkreech> I never saw that before
<DaSkreech> Erm.. Ok
<DaSkreech> I either get no hits or (I can only assume) every package made
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Where are they?
<RadiantFire> they are in /usr/lib
<nixternal> ice cream time ;)
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Which Package did they come from?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You too?
<RadiantFire> sigh, now i have to install apt-file or w/e
<RadiantFire> the things I do for you ;-)
<RadiantFire> the cache is updating, just a sec
<DaSkreech> Dude I just learnt about apt-zip. Apt es 1337!
<lnxkde> back
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech>  I was just typing I wonder where lnxkde went
<lnxkde> wendys and got a potato and some nugets and chicken crisp sandwich
<RadiantFire> sigh, apt-file is being stupid
<RadiantFire> mmm, I enjoy wendy's
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: You could use p.u.c :)
<RadiantFire> i'm gonna get chubby if I keep going to fast food
<RadiantFire> p.u.c.?
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: packages.u.c
<Hobbsee> nto planet.u.c
<RadiantFire> er, okk
<lnxkde> then I drove my girl friend talking about things around the city and then back to my home and we and my sister played with my little toy puddlea and then my gf when home and I am here in my PC :D
<DaSkreech> the second search engine
<lnxkde> puc ??
<DaSkreech> You have a toy puddle?
<lnxkde> yep
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: it is from libc6-dev
<DaSkreech> Maybe you need to work on your business :-)
<lnxkde> lol
<RadiantFire> and....
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Oh Bloody!! :(
<RadiantFire> there is another one I'm trying to find out
<RadiantFire> but I think konsole just froze
<RadiantFire> which I have never seen before
<RadiantFire> er, /usr/lib/libcrypto.so is from libssl0.9.7-dbg
<DaSkreech> I think I have that
<RadiantFire> and libk5crypto is from libkrb53
<DaSkreech> But no crypto folder?
<RadiantFire> nope
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok
<lnxkde> DaSkreech why you dont start a edgy KDEsvn project your self?
<RadiantFire> apt-file didn't return any hits for /usr/lib/crypto
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: No time right now :) I will when things calm down
<lnxkde> I see
<DaSkreech> And I'll blog it as comments on your site! Muwahahahaha
<lnxkde> :P
<lnxkde> ydid you readed my blog lately?
<DaSkreech>  Yeah :)
<DaSkreech> Every two or so days
<lnxkde> i have to change the fonts 
<lnxkde> you saw what I did about installing kubuntu and setting it up like I have it for medi ause?
<lnxkde> what did you think?
<RadiantFire> media use in what sense
<lnxkde> lnxkde.blogspot.com
<DaSkreech> Oh Yeah :)
<DaSkreech>  Just need two monitors now :)
<lnxkde> why?
<DaSkreech> For Media :)
<DaSkreech> Doh
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: You are Sanke?
<DaSkreech> Snake?
<imbrandon> no i was messing with him
<imbrandon> he /ghosted me ;)
<DaSkreech> So you are Ocelot?
<imbrandon> who ?
<imbrandon> no
<DaSkreech> Ah not a Hideo fan I see :)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: He knows your password I take it?
<crimsun> (no, snake is his registered nick, not imbrandon's)
<bddebian> Oh sure, now you show up when I need to go to bed crimsun :-)
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: no no snake is a friend in -offtopic that i was messing with and got on his name, then he /ghosted me, no one knows my passwd , pluss i change it often ;)
<imbrandon> it was a joke in -offtopic but i should have probbly left my other chans before doing aas to not confuse others
<imbrandon> sorry ;)
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<imbrandon> doh gone
<crimsun> moin raphink 
<raphink> hi crimsun :)
<raphink> how are you crimsun?
<crimsun> raphink: n'bad, yourself?
* Hobbsee is back.
<crimsun> eek, icky girl
* Hobbsee comes and axe murders crimsun 
<Hobbsee> yep.
<crimsun> well gosh, I'm burnt and dead.
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<raphink> crimsun: I'm good, just woke up
<crimsun> excellent
* Hobbsee looks around for a likely uploader.
<Hobbsee> in a bit.
<Hobbsee> not yet.
<raphink> Hobbsee: for what?
<crimsun> heh, you're in luck. You have two core-dev alive n' kickin'
<Hobbsee> raphink: ah, knights.  not yet though - i've just discovered that it's built.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's not in main
<DaSkreech> crimsun: She just ax murdered you I saw it
<raphink> ok
<DaSkreech> That's one core-dev
<crimsun> DaSkreech: undead, too.
<DaSkreech> Undead don't kick. It's in the Book Of Ash
<DaSkreech> And don't bring up that you were burnt either :-P :-)
<crimsun> DaSkreech: we sound kids are invuln.
<DaSkreech> Oh good. 
* DaSkreech overturns a vat of acid 
* DaSkreech winces himself and Hobbsee outta the way
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee uploads.
<Hobbsee> raphink: ping?
<raphink> pong
<raphink> is ping the new command to upload packages?
<imbrandon> LOL
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> raphink: hehe
<imbrandon> heya raphink
<DaSkreech> i think I screwed up KMplayer by switching it to theMPlayer engine
<Hobbsee> raphink: sort of.  i'm about to ask for a sync as well, but i'll just sanity check the debian version first
<Hobbsee> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2614  .orig.tar.gz is at....
<Hobbsee> http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/knights/knights_0.6.orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> there ^
<raphink> Hobbsee: can you send that to me by email and I'll review it later?
<raphink> cause I have to get prepared to go to work now
<Hobbsee> raphink: sure, or i can poke someone else to upload if you want
<Hobbsee> raphink: seeing as i'll have many in the future, most likely :P
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> as you want :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: want to upload something fo rme, if you're around?
<crimsun> I'm around, but I can't upload, remember?
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure the daemon is just down
<DaSkreech> Umm ok
<DaSkreech> Nickserv accepted my assword
<crimsun> ubuntu-archive just needs to dropkick/restart it
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh yeah. 
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what's with nickserv?
<DaSkreech> It sent me a message that my assword was accepted
<Hobbsee> doesnt it usually do that?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: was that to revu or to the archives?
<raphink> yes it does
<raphink> always
<DaSkreech> Well I talk out of my ass sometimes but I didn't know that Nickserv listend much less accepted that kind of thing
<Hobbsee> ah right
<crimsun> Hobbsee: that was to upload.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> I suppose something got lost in the translation 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> I'll just merge nas in the meantime.
* DaSkreech finds out he codes a lot better at night when he is tired
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: heh, true, no errors that way?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, i might be requesting a merge, if i can check this silly package, if that's okay by you
<DaSkreech> Much less. I can design much better when I'm awake but I get loads of errors
<Hobbsee> wow
<DaSkreech> When I'm Tired I can't think of anythign new but the code just flows
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee pokes DaSkreech into doing some of the merges.
<DaSkreech>  Next week
* DaSkreech curls up with a pillow and a keyboard
<imbrandon> keyboards make good pillows
<imbrandon> just leave key marks on your face
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> crimsun: the .orig.tar.gz seemed to lose a bit of weight somewhere.  how inconvenient.
<crimsun> network issues :/
<Hobbsee> ah, now it's being nice.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's working now?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yes, Scott poked it.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, cool :)  this poke is for an upload and a sync request :)
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ok, have you filed the sync request (if so, what bug#)?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no, i thought a MOTU had to file it, with an elite script :P
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no, you can file it; a dev just needs to Ok it
<crimsun> do you have the procedure?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, no, i've only ever had motu's and whatever file the bugs with a script before.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ok. Basically, file a bug against the source package. Entitle it "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync source_package version from Debian Sid", and in the text of the report, place a link to the MoM REPORT, and say it's ok to override Ubuntu changes.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: gotcha
<crimsun> Hobbsee: then let a MOTU know the bug #, we'll Ok it and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Hobbsee> crimsun: okay, cool
<crimsun> out for coffee (15 mins)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: enjoy
<Hobbsee> crimsun: done, thanks :)
<crimsun> np
<Hobbsee> crimsun: now i just need an uploader for both.  will look to see if anyone's interested.
<crimsun> URLs?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2614 and the other one hasnt hit REVU yet
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<\sh> Hobbsee: what was the ubuntu change before?
<raphink> re Hobbsee
<\sh> Hobbsee: or do we need just a sync?
<raphink> hi \sh
<\sh> moins raphink
<Hobbsee> \sh: for which?
<raphink> haven't seen thomas yet
<\sh> Hobbsee: knights
<Hobbsee> \sh: ah, no, needs to be a merge to keep the dh_iconcache stuff in there.
<\sh> Hobbsee: ah ok :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: seeing as it uses debhelper, not cdbs
<\sh> Hobbsee: and you need a sponsor?
<Hobbsee> \sh: were you itching to get out your upload fingers?  you can do knmap if you want
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, not sure if crimsun's already doing it
<crimsun> knights is done.
<crimsun> have not done knmap.
<\sh> raphink: try the phone :) +49/221/470-5303
<\sh> Hobbsee: url?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2616
<\sh> I'll do knmap
<raphink> \sh: thanks
<Hobbsee> \sh: thankyou :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: knmap uses cdbs
<raphink> \sh: even the phone he doesn't answer... so I'll have to wait I guess ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes.  
<raphink> I'm on 
<\sh> Hobbsee: is dh_iconcache not included into cdbs?
<raphink> I'm on #fai anyways so if he comes I'll see him
<Hobbsee> \sh: and?  it is.  and it's included in the package too.  it really should be a sync, but cant be, as the debian and ubuntu .orig.tar.gz have different sizes.
<\sh> Hobbsee: argl...
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, *exactly*. 
<Hobbsee> \sh: want the explanation that i've gathered so far?
<\sh> Hobbsee: the package was first in ubuntu, and debian used another orig.tar.gz then we used
<Hobbsee> \sh: that's the one.
<Hobbsee> it really is the debian stuff packaged around our .orig.tar.gz, if that makes sense.
<raphink> \sh: do you know of any bug with symlinks with cfengine 2.1.20 ?
<raphink> it seems cfengine2 follows one link and then fails to follow the next ones
<\sh> Hobbsee: knmap accepted
<DaSkreech> Ho Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heyaa
<Hobbsee> machine froze.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Did someone empty RestrictedFormats?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: not a clue.  unlikely though
<Hobbsee> \sh: did what i did make sense?
* Hobbsee pokes \sh for another upload, if he feels like it.
<Hobbsee> \sh: excellent, thanks.
* Hobbsee waits for the next upload to hit revu.
<\sh> Hobbsee: send the url via jabber pls...because I'm heavily in work mode 
<Hobbsee> \sh: sure.  did you want me to find someone else to do it?
<\sh> Hobbsee: no..I'm doing it dring a bit of free time  between one and another boot :)
<\sh> s/dring/during/
<Hobbsee> yep
<freeflying|away> \sh: hi
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<imbrandon> heya freeflying
<freeflying> Hobbsee: imbrandon hi
<\sh> moins freeflying
<freeflying> \sh: can you review some packages for me, it's the first time into ubuntu
<seaLne> woot kubuntu tshirts have arrived unfortunatly i haven't finished the website to sell them
<Hobbsee> seaLne: nice!
<Riddelll> seaLne: how many?  what do they look like?
<seaLne> 50
<seaLne> white on blue
<seaLne> i'll take a photo in a minute
* imbrandon wants one
<Hobbsee> hi Riddelll.  Sivan was after you earlier
<imbrandon> moins seaLne and Riddell
<Hobbsee> ping jpatrick when he comes in please
<DaSkreech> Hooray we have already started to attract 31137 "helpers" in the support channel 
<seaLne> not a great photo: http://www2.duffus.org/kubuntutshirt.jpg
<apokryphos> nice!
<apokryphos> not kubuntu-blue though :P
<seaLne> it is far better than royal blue
<seaLne> the colour is actually a bit off in that photo
<Riddelll> lovely
<seaLne> once i confirm the weight of them i think they will be 15 including delivery
<Riddelll> \sh: "PyQt4 entered Debian/Sid today"
<imbrandon> nice seaLne i'll buy one or two
<imbrandon> probbly one ;)
<Riddelll> I wonder if I can get canonical to buy some for expos
<Riddelll> Hobbsee is doing a top number of merges :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: hehe
<imbrandon> sendq ?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: i looked at this list, and went "hey, i'm not on there enough.  that sucks"
* Hobbsee has something like 49 to get thru, so...
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: which list?
<imbrandon> edgy-changes ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html - anything else is out of date.  but yeah, edgychanges
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: did you hear that i did a podcast thing last night?
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: I did, is it available yet?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: i doubt it.  jdub went to sleep after we left.
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: shall I just get rid of the universe table at KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: that'd be smart, yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: and main, etc
<imbrandon> Riddelll: yea
<imbrandon> its outdated
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: what we're really needing is universe uploaders - that's where packages get stuck
<Riddelll> I'll keep main, I think it's nice to have all the KDE packages in one place
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: that is true.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: they're also duplicated on merges.u.c/main.htm
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: got stuff for me to upload?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: ah, sure, let me run it thru lintian to check that it didnt die.
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: did you have a big .au meetup then?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: oh yeah, sorta.  and i had my parents extremely angry at me :P
* Hobbsee switches back to konv.
<Riddelll> for meeting people from the internet?
<imbrandon> Riddelll: are files like ... C* player/app/gtk/po/de.mo <--- binary is why they couldent be merged? and we should keep ours right since they are translation files ?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: for getting home too late :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: check the dates, and keep the latest, usually :P
<Riddelll> imbrandon: those shouldn't be in the source, they're created on compling
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, they get removed in clean, but keep the later ones
<imbrandon> hrm so just rm -rf the po/* ?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: i met stevenk, ajmitch, yagisan, pia waugh, and jdub.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: any photos?  any blogs?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: photos of me looking evil, yes.  they need doctoring
<Riddelll> imbrandon: keep the .po files
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> right..
<Hobbsee> bad irssi.  go away.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: you really want pictures?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2618
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: the .orig.tar.gz is at http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/kover/kover_2.9.6.orig.tar.gz
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: of course
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: if you could upload that, that'd be really cool :)
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: checking kover now
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/photos/hobbsee_ajmitch-030706/
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: i dont have red eyes.  really.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: it's just really really bad red eye from the cameras, which i havent modified yet.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> devil motu 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee isnt a motu yet :P
<imbrandon> devil kcc
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dinner
<Riddelll> yet...
<Riddelll> who's the dude that isn't ajmitch?
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: stevenk
<Hobbsee> ie, Steve Kowalik
<seaLne> and which one is ajmitch?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: guy on the left
<Riddelll> on our left
<seaLne> stage right?
<Riddelll> yes
<Hobbsee> yeah, our left
* Hobbsee will be back in a bit.
* Hobbsee must do that merging tut.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: yes.  yet.  you think i should go for it at some point?
<Hobbsee> (it being motu)
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: I don't know, that's why I'm looking over your work now :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee is afk
<Riddelll> I don't think I've reviewed anything from you yet
<Hobbsee> hehe.  you may not have, come to think of it.
<Hobbsee> it's hardly like we're on the same timezone.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: if you're around, i'll poke you to upload more of my stuff - there's certainly plenty of it to share :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> uht oh Riddelll run
<imbrandon> while you still can
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: oh, you have - you reviewed my kradio, and got asciiquarium working, althougn neither eventually got uploaded
* Hobbsee hugs Riddelll 
<Hobbsee> i'm not scary :P
* Riddelll hugs Hobbsee back
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: kover uploaded
<imbrandon> ohh wth i have YET to get merger-buildpackage to work
<imbrandon> grr
<Riddelll> imbrandon:  what's that?
<imbrandon> some script from merge.u.c
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: probably worth sending that dh_iconcache change to the debian packager to see if they'll include it
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: they hadnt accepted it in the cdbs source, i'd heard, so i doubt they'd do it for any pacakage as such.  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: use it from the source dir
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ie, ../merge-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Hobbsee> works a charm
<Hobbsee> use the ../merge-genchanges afterwards - you need the .dsc
<imbrandon> k
* Hobbsee is still afk
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: is the rest of it right?
<imbrandon> i think i'm gonna take a nap and wake up fresh to try to catchup with the machine Hobbsee is ;)
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: the cdbs maintainers will (may) be very different from the kover maintainer
<Riddelll> I know nothing about merge-buildpackage
<imbrandon> yea that fixed me up just wasent using the -rfakeroot, stupid mistake, thats why i need a nap, see you all in about 2 hours ;)
<freeflying|away> seaLne: ping
<freeflying|away> seaLne: when will the meeting be tonight? please ping me, thanks
<seaLne> freeflying|away: 1900UTC
<Riddelll> meeting?
<seaLne> behindubuntu
<freeflying|away> seaLne: it's mid-night here
<Riddelll> oh, cool
<freeflying|away> seaLne: so, I may not be 
<seaLne> its understandable
<seaLne> freeflying|away: did yu add yourself to the mailinglist?
<freeflying|away> seaLne: ya
<seaLne> k
<seaLne> i guess putting the meeting time in the email subject wasn't clear enough :)
<freeflying|away> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: ah okay @ the kover maintainer
* Riddelll listens to imbrandon's podcast
<Hobbsee> oh, Riddelll - i apologise for if/when i mispronounced you nick :P
<Hobbsee> on the podcast that we did last night
* Hobbsee was quite tired.
<DaSkreech> Where is the podcast?
<Riddelll> http://www.buntudot.org/ has imbrandon's
<Riddelll> I'm assuming it's not top secret
<DaSkreech> Argh. Not an Ogg!
<\sh> Riddelll: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+bug/52043 you have to subscribe ubuntu-archive for a sync
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52043 in ept "Please sync ept/adept from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's unedited, i expect.
<DaSkreech> Yeah. I'm still grabbing it so I'll see soon
<Riddelll> \sh: I'm sure I did
<Riddelll> \sh: fixing
<Riddelll> \sh: what's the status of ktorrent and konversation merges?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: which version of konv is in sid?
<Hobbsee> they'd better not have just gone thru and grabbed a version from cvs.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: from when i last spoke to sho, one of the devs, they were looking to try to get a new release out before edgy feature freeze
<Riddelll> 0.19-1.1
<Hobbsee> i havent spoken to him in a few months though
<Riddelll> yes, that's their plan when I spoke to him
<Hobbsee> cool
* DaSkreech laughs. Nice Starting :)
* DaSkreech smiles at the Hobbsee quote
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what?  which?
* Hobbsee has no quotes.
<DaSkreech> ON the podcast
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what was it?
<DaSkreech> I've Heard People say on irc that they find it much easier cause they can just type, check it over two or three times before they send whereas it's much more difficult to talk to someone in person
<DaSkreech> I think I've heard that from you a few times :0
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah yes.  but i'm not such an alien via text, ie, it's not so obvious so quickly, i dotn have to pronounce weird things.  although i usually dont check over what i say first
<Hobbsee> wow!  the merge list is going down!  564 for universe!
<\sh> Riddelll: going for it now
<Hobbsee> oh lovely.  there's a new version of kpowersave out.  i wonder if it's any good.
<Hobbsee> hey!  it's got kubuntu related stuff in it too!
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: who's the person that knows anything and everything about kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> and/or powersave?
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: Lure
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: right, thought so.  Lure, ping?
* Hobbsee might leave that up to him then.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i have a proporsition for you.
<Hobbsee> that i think you might like.
<\sh> Riddelll: do you want the ktorrent-2.0 beta version or still ktorrent 1.2?
<Riddelll> \sh: with ktorrent I think not the beta
<\sh> Riddelll: so we just merge the 1.2-1 from debian
<Riddelll> \sh: yeah
<jjesse> can i ask a simple question, what is the command to sync with an ntp server from the command line?
<Riddelll> ntpdate ntp0.linx.net
<jjesse> thanks sorry for a little offtopic
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Riddelll> well, more social to use a local ntp server
<Hobbsee> what an odd error.  http://pastebin.ca/80451  
* Hobbsee didnt even know there was such a thing as pushd and popd.
<Riddelll> an elite alternative to "cd"
<Riddelll> I've never found them very useful
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: how do i replace it?  and are you meaning cd in terms of change directory, or something else?
<Riddelll> yes, change directory
<Riddelll> and just use pushd and popd instead of cd
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: they're bash builtins
<Riddelll> the maintainer is probably assuming everyone uses bash, which isn't the case
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: you'll need to patch that part to use cd
<Riddelll> or to build-dep on bash and use bash
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: right, so how would i go about patching it?
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.ca/80463 is the rules file
<Riddelll> Hobbsee: is that from debian/
<Riddelll> ?
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: yep
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: its' kprof
<Riddelll> hmm, strange that it should work for debian and not for us then
<Riddelll> it doesn't look like pushd is doing very much though
<Riddelll> you could probably just remove the pushd and popd bits
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: strange that, if i'm reading these patches right, that it worked in the last ubuntu version, too
<Hobbsee> even more strange that MOM was able to build it, too....
<Hobbsee> wheee!  looks like some of xlibs broke.
<Hobbsee> yep.  x11-common: Conflicts: libxft-dev (<= 2.1.8.2-5) but 2.1.8.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Hobbsee> therefore kdelibs4-dev isnt installable now.  great.
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: stupid question, but how do you pin a version of an app in pbuilder?
<Riddelll> no idea
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: darn, i thought you migth say that.  it's kinda a pain not to be able to install kdelibs4-dev now.
<Riddelll> seems like quite an intelligent question though :)
<Hobbsee> Riddelll: hehe
<Lure> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Lure: there's a new upstream of kpowersave & powersave - are you upgrading them / fixing them / etc?  looks like they've got kubuntu related stuff in there too, according to their changelog.
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, they have done some minor improvements, but nothing major for us - but we should upgrade still (even if direction for PM is now different for edgy)
<Hobbsee> Lure: cool.  need testers for that?
<Lure> Hobbsee: are you willing to do the sync (our patches are not much anyhow)? Otherwise I can try to do it before vacation next week (but laptop buttons is priority for me)
<Hobbsee> Lure: the sync?  you werent planning on getting the new upstream, and upgrading to that release?
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, I have meant merge
<Hobbsee> sure, i'll give it a shot, but it better not build-depend on kdelibs4-dev, otherwise i wont be able to build it.
* Lure do not know all motu terminology ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: heh, i get confused too, dont worry :P
<seaLne> anyone at home and have weighing scales that could tell me roghly how much a tshirt weighs?
<Riddelll> I can try
<insanekane> seaLne: googled for it ... it around 6.1oz
<insanekane> seaLne: thats somewhat heavy it seems
<Riddelll> seaLne: an ubuntu t-shirt weighs 220g
<jsgotangco> such accuracy!
<seaLne> thanks
<\sh> ktorrent merged
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> boo!
* DaSkreech falls off his branch
* Hobbsee watches DaSkreech go splat.
<DaSkreech> .o0(Stupid vat of acid)
<pygi> abattoir, poke? :)
* neoncode walks off
<nixternal> moins
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
<abattoir> pygi: good evening :) 
<pygi> abattoir, evenin' :)
<pygi> wanted to talk with you a lill', but gotta grab something to eat right now
<abattoir> pygi: how may i be of help? ;) 
<abattoir> pygi: ok, i'll be around :) 
* DaSkreech is listening to "Crazy" by Gnarls Barkley [amaroK] 
<pygi> abattoir, ok, back :)
<toma> bonjour
<abattoir> pygi, i'm there :) 
* DaSkreech is listening to "19-2000 Soulchild Remix" by Gorillaz [amaroK] 
<Riddell> uniq: kio-apt uploaded, sorry for the delay
<yuriy> Sime: hi
<mdz> Riddell: what other sorts of metadata is stored in .desktop files in KDE besides application launchers?
<Riddell> mdz: plugins, mp3-install scripts, konsole profiles, konqueror profiles, wallpaper names, almost anything
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/tz.png
<abattoir> what do you think of the listview on the left?
<uniq> riddell: great. thanks. :)
<Riddell> abattoir: nice listview, shame about the widget theme and colour scheme :)
<abattoir> Riddell: i like baghira and red :P 
<abattoir> Riddell: so is this UI ok?
<abattoir> other egs. http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/lang.png and http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/key.png
<abattoir> and http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/start.png ... in the wrong order :P 
<Riddell> abattoir: what happens when you click on an item on the left?
<abattoir> Riddell: it goes to that particular widget in the widgetstack
<Riddell> abattoir: looks cool then
<Riddell> abattoir: although it it very confusing having screenshots in a non-standard theme
<abattoir> Riddell: ok sorry...
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll give you a fully working(UI-wise) .py file within 2 days
<abattoir> Riddell: hopefully w/ the map-widget properly done too
<Riddell> abattoir: woo!
<Riddell> abattoir: are you stealing my code from ubiquity?
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll look at the Ubiquity code for that...
<Riddell> cool :)
<abattoir> Riddell: no :-\
<abattoir> :) 
<abattoir> Riddell: one more question, i have to look at Ubiquity, but does the backend give you the coordinates for the Cities in the timezone?
<Riddell> abattoir: it gets a big list from debconf
<Riddell> abattoir: you'll probably have to ask kamion for more about that
<abattoir> Riddell: then i guess i cant do a lot about it till i hear from Kamion again
<mdz> Riddell: seems weird to me, but when in Rome...;-)
<Riddell> abattoir: he should be online now
<abattoir> Riddell: speaking about timezones, one more thing...
<abattoir> Riddell: Calcutta is now known as Kolkata, shouldnt that be changed :P
<abattoir> or does that come from d-i?
<Riddell> abattoir: it comes from d-i
<abattoir> Riddell: ok i'll try asking Kamion
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks :) 
<abattoir> Riddell: any way i can get icons from oxygen in?
<abattoir> Riddell: i know there is still a long way to go...
<Riddell> abattoir: they're still under a restrictive licence
<abattoir> abattoir: because the Crystal Clear Keyboard Layout icon has a Linspire L on it...
<abattoir> ok fine then 
<Riddell> I'm sure krita or the gimp can turn that into a K quite easily :)
<abattoir> Riddell: well, i first thought of blanking it, but then didnt want to mess around w/ someone else's work, irrespective of license...
<abattoir> i'll look into it though
<abattoir> Riddell: anyway after everything is done, i'll just ask everaldo's permission, as a courtesy...
<abattoir> i'm sure he'll say ok
<pygi> abattoir, poke? :)
<abattoir> pygi: got my mail?
<pygi> abattoir, yes ^_^
<Sime> yuriy: hi
<yuriy> Sime: currently looking into this: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3269 because i need that fixed before i can do some of the settings using regedit
<Ubugtu> bugs.winehq.org bug 3269 in wine-tools "regedit doesn't support deleting keys or values based on .reg file" [Normal,New]  
<yuriy> but I'd like to move away from using regedit
<yuriy> I want to go the route of making a background winelib app to run with the configuration dialog
<yuriy> basically kwinedcop but not running all the time
<yuriy> so the code is there
<yuriy> but i'm not sure how to use it, and i'd need python bindings
<Sime> yuriy: that bug has been open for quite some time already. ;-/
<Sime> yuriy: it is probably easier to just fix regedit.
<yuriy> Sime: yeah, i know, i'm looking through the code and I'll fix it
<Sime> yuriy: assuming that the registry API itself actually allows deleting stuff.
<Sime> yuriy: cool.
<yuriy> but I wanted to move away from using regedit anyways
<Sime> yuriy: BTW, I'll be away for a week vacation, begining saturday.
<yuriy> since the wine people were pretty adamant about it not being a good way to do things
<Sime> yuriy: what else have you been working on?
<yuriy> last couple of days not much (independence day and other stuff) but I started making a wizard to initially set up the fake windows drive
<yuriy> also the code for changing the windows version
<yuriy> which is apparently contained in several registry keys, and different ones for different versions
<yuriy> so that's one of the things where i need to be able to delete values
<Sime> oh, ok.
<pygi> Riddell, poke, you have a sec?
<Riddell> pygi: yo
<pygi> Riddell, hey :)
<Sime> yuriy: have you thought of including a way of testing the sound config? I know that for some people OSS works better, or ALSA etc etc.
<yuriy> also, reinstalling stuff onto a new HD so I have space to start using edgy
<pygi> Riddell, would WifiRadar kind-of-application help Kubuntu in any way? :)
<yuriy> yeah I thought of including that
<Riddell> pygi: dunno, what does it do?
<yuriy> some other work i need to do on the soundconfig too.
<pygi> Riddell, http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<yuriy> I want to get this wizard done (which includes setting the windows version, that's kinda important, so i need to fix that bug) before moving on to additional features
<Riddell> pygi: seems a bit like wlassistant
<pygi> Riddell, something simmilar, right
<Riddell> pygi: I'd say that KDE doesn't need another wifi programme but for someone to fix the issues with the existing ones
<abattoir> pygi: i dont think it goes into the systray
<pygi> Riddell, understood ^_^
<Sime> yuriy: good. Is a wizard needed for the windows driver? (I think the current packages make the drive automatically the first time you run wine).
<yuriy> i need to think about it a little more. i want the user to be able to choose the directory, the windows version. probably most of the other options, probably as an "advanced" branch, otherwise choose defaults.  so that there is no need to go into the config for initial setup.
<yuriy> if it's not necessary, then maybe i'll just reduce it to a dialog saying that a drive is being set up with default settings
<yuriy> the current packages just sit there for a bit, with some output to stdout, and leave the settings blank
<Lure> Riddell: actually we just need somebody to rewrite knetworkconf...
<Riddell> Lure: better would be to fix network-manager
<Lure> Riddell: but n-m will not replace static network config for non-desktop users - we will always need static config in /etc/network/interfaces
<Riddell> Lure: that's what needs fixed :)
<Lure> or do you expect that n-m would replace knetworkconf some day?
<Riddell> that's the ideal
<Riddell> but.. who knows
<Lure> n-m 0.7 should have static support, but I am not that sure it will be a drop in replacement for knetworkconf
<Lure> and I am sure SuSE (authors of knm) will not write us guidance module (as they will do yast2 if any) :-(
<Riddell> it shouldn't need one
<Lure> people would expect to find it in System Settings and not just on tray, wouldn't they?
<pygi> Lure, never trust n-m
<Lure> pygi: ;-)
<recn>  hey all... have a question about initrd. i need stdin while in initrd.  "tty" tells me im using /dev/console.  tried installing usbcore and usbhid and i still get nothing from my kbd. what am i doing wrong?
<pygi> Riddell, I just became aware (abattoir told me :P) that you were talking about the same thing me and him are talking in pm's :)
<yuriy> Sime: did you edit setup for the powermanager thing?
<Riddell> pygi: I was?  what was that?
<pygi> Riddell, well, about the networking
<pygi> we were just talking that KDE needs a tool to setup all kind of network connections
<Riddell> yes, it does
<Riddell> which network-manager should be, but isn't yet
<pygi> eh, network-manager isn't really to trust, never
<pygi> upstream being not very helpful, and stuff
<Riddell> how are they unhelpful?
<uniq> network manager works great for me. I really like it.
<pygi> they actually refused(not directly tho) to provide any assistance on the issues we faced when packaging/fixing n-m 0.6.2 for dapper
<pygi> uniq, it should work great, we worked like a month full-time on that :P
<uniq> great work :)
<pygi> it still has some problems :(
<pygi> Riddell, what's your thoughts? :)
<Riddell> I'd be reluctant to support development of any "all new does everything network config" tool since network-manager is faily close to being that tool.  however it's a tricky question whether n-m will be that tool any time soon
<pygi> eh
* robotgeek needs to estimate the amount of time required to update desktop guide to edgy
<Riddell> robotgeek: 15 days
* robotgeek goes to look at release schedule
<robotgeek> cool, sept 14th
<robotgeek> Riddell: nothing outrageously new, is it?
<Riddell> is what?
<Riddell> it'll still be KDE 3 :)
<robotgeek> oh okay, then all it will take is corrections to version numbers (thank god for entities), and erratas in the previous guide
<insanekane> how can i find out the amount of swap space that I have ?
<abattoir> insanekane: free ?
<insanekane> abattoir: dote! ... yeah you are right ..
<insanekane> i have 0 of it :P
<insanekane> wow, its amazing this worked even without 1 MB of swap space !
<insanekane> in fact, 0 of it
<uniq> cat /proc/swaps is nice.
<insanekane> uniq: cat /proc/swaps returns nothing
<uniq> then you don't have a swap partition enabled.
<uniq> check /etc/fstab, and 'fdisk -l'
<insanekane> uniq: the fact is, i dont have a swap partition at all
<uniq> ok. then i would suggest making a swap file.
<insanekane> uniq: yes yes, i did all that ... i just couldn't believe it
<insanekane> uniq: swap file ?
<uniq> yes.
<insanekane> like how ?
<robotgeek> mkswap
<uniq> like. 'dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=524288';mkswap swapfile;swapon swapfile
<uniq> insanekane: ^^
<insanekane> uniq: hehe ... i looked up man mkswap :)
<insanekane> uniq: yeah thanks much for your help :)
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<insanekane> uniq: now if only you were also a PDF/PS expert :)
<uniq> what do you need? 
<insanekane> uniq: eh, i need help debugging something wierd
<uniq> ok. then i'm probably the wrong person. But i could have a look if you want.
<insanekane> well, this is the bug report ... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50771
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50771 in openoffice.org "Malayalam text is cut off at the top and right hand side" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<insanekane> uniq: i'm really going nuts with that bug report ... until this morning, when I found out that one of my hard disks was busted. I removed it. The system then booted fine and stuff was working ... but a couple of konqi windows later, things get really really slow. only a few minutes ago did I figure out that I have no swap space :)
<insanekane> uniq: its 1am now
<insanekane> uniq: oh btw, i am Rajeev, the reporter of that bug report
<uniq> looking at the test-pdf now. Can't see anything wrong. Now I don't understand the language.. so i'm making a screenshot for you.. hang on.
<insanekane> uniq: well, you need to look closely
<insanekane> uniq: at 200-400%
<uniq> ok.. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/pdf-preview.png
<insanekane> uniq: ok, i think you need to zoom in to see it
<insanekane> uniq: take a look at the screenshots mentioned in the bug report ... they mark what you should look for
<uniq> i can see the problem.
<uniq> in the screenshot.
<uniq> checking locally.
<insanekane> uniq: ok ...
* insanekane waits patiently
<uniq> they are cut of.
<insanekane> uniq: hmm
<insanekane> uniq: so there you have it ... thats my problem :/
<uniq> understand.
<uniq> you might have to talk to a X.org guru or something. 
<insanekane> uniq: thing is, acrobat reader 7 on windows displays and prints this perfectly :/
<uniq> oh..
<uniq> not X then. KDE
<insanekane> and PDF is supposed to print the same way :/
<insanekane> not KDE
<insanekane> maybe poppler, or freetype even
<uniq> tried printing from xpdf? 
<uniq> or something else? 
<insanekane> uniq: well, use kghostview to view the PDF ... it shows the same problem
<insanekane> uniq: also the PDF was produced by OOo ... 
<verwilst_> bleh too bad the cli installer is gone from the cd's
<verwilst_> ;(
<verwilst_> :(
<insanekane> uniq: in OOo, instead of producing the PDF, if I try to print directly, the print out shows the problem, but the print preview is perfect :/
<uniq> insanekane: hum. 
<insanekane> wierd problem :/
<zorglu1> from 10000miles, it seems like a font issue in the printer (hw or driver config)
<uniq> would that impact print preview in KDE? 
<zorglu1> i dunno, but if the ooo preview is ok and not the print...
<zorglu1> maybe some ghostscript font
<zorglu1> and if kde use ghostcript for the preview and not ooo....
<zorglu1> ultra wide guessing here :)
<insanekane> no none of that
<insanekane> this is not a ghostscript font ..
<insanekane> it is a truetype opentype font
<zorglu1> so i guess 10000miles was too far to look at it, then :)
<insanekane> zorglu1: :)
<insanekane> what i dont understand is ... i thought PDF was supposed to be a same-thing-everywhere format
<insanekane> so if I see it on screen, i get the same output on paper ... no clipping of glyphs :/
<zorglu1> are you sure your pdf do include all the used fonts ?
<zorglu1> i guess that sometime the fonts are not saved in the file, to save memory
<insanekane> no, nothing like that
<insanekane> this very same document worked perfectly even in dapper flight-5
<insanekane> as in, i can print it without any clipping
<insanekane> zorglu1: the pdf was produced by OOo
<uniq> the bug is filed for openoffice.org any clue if that is correct? 
<uniq> I can confirm it anyway.
<insanekane> uniq: i filed and assigned it to Openoffice.org
<insanekane> uniq: as i said, i am Rajeev .. the bug reporter of this bug :)
<uniq> I understand. And I was asking you.. in a strange way :)
<insanekane> :)
<uniq> confirmed.
<insanekane> thanks
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Lure 
<Lure> Riddell: amarok has global accel, so I suspect we should just patch k-d-s with alternate keys?
<Riddell> Lure: yes, sounds like a good idea
<Lure> Riddell: is there a concept of "default media player" in kde (like mailer and browser)? Or will we hardcode amarok?
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will ask Tonio to help me out with that
<Riddell> Lure: there's no such concept, I think we should set it to amarok and have a secret configuration option (i.e. without GUI) to change it
<Lure> Riddell: I was also thinking if decision to run xmodmap from kmilo is good - why do we not just provide file with our settings and executed xmodmap with that file from Autostart
<Lure> Riddell: ok, similar as thinkpad module does (own config file)
<Lure> Riddell: I am cocnerned that our xmodmap's may override some MM keyboards that users may want to use on laptops and there will be then no easy way to modify xmodmaps if they are hardcoded in kmilo
<Riddell> Lure: we'd still need kmilo to do the on screen display for stuff
<Lure> Riddell: sure, osd will stay, but they are based on xkeysym (I will just extend generic module)
<Riddell> having it as a script rather than hardcoded does seem to make sense
<Lure> my proposal is: xmodmap from Autostart (keycode -> xkeysym); kmilo for application starting, volume control and OSD and the rest in apps (amarok with config, konqueror will be patched
<Riddell> I'd have kmilo running the script, that way it's either enabled or not
<Lure> I was just testing my MM keyboard (Genius something) and keycode actually matches properly, but I am concerned that we may not be that lucky always
<Riddell> Lure: how does the generic kmilo plugin know when to run?
<Lure> Riddell: it always runs
<Riddell> so I have it running right now without me knowing about it
<Lure> (at least how I see it - I am using it since hoary)
<Lure> yes - just do xmodmap -e "keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute" and Mute key of laptop will work
<Riddell> seaLne: would you be able to get a couple of kubuntu t-shirts to someone going to lugradio?
<Riddell> wow, so it does
<Riddell> would be cool to get that on screen display more pretty :)
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so kmilo generic will run "xmodmap ubuntu.xmodmap" and ubuntu.xmodmap will be filled with proper keycode -> xkeysym maps
<Riddell> Lure: sounds good
<Riddell> but s/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<Lure> Riddell: for pretty you need somebody else -> I have newver programmed GUI app (always others ;-))
<Riddell> yeah, I might look at stealing the amarok code
<Lure> Riddell: k3b is even nicer imho...
<Lure> Riddell: invokeBrowser/invokeMailer methods are in KApplication class, but kmilo is module of kded - so how can I get it's kapp?
<Lure> or is there any other way to start default browser/mailer?
<Riddell> krun?
<Lure> but KRun needs path/executable and I do not know if koqueror or firefox is the right one (similar for kmail...)
<Riddell> can you create a kapplication?
<Lure> Only one object of this class can be instantiated in a single app. This instance is always accessible via the 'kapp' global variable. See cut() for an example.
<Lure> no, but there is kapp global variable - stupid me (did not notice this before)
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> and that works in kded?
<Riddell> if so, sorted :)
<Lure> ok, will try if it works in kded tommorow - needs to get some sleep now ;-)
<Riddell> else you can probably just copy the code out of kapplication.cpp
<Riddell> sleep well, will be really cool if this gets working
<Lure> yep - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-07
<pygi> night
<bddebian> Hello
<nixternal> bo
<nixternal> o
<bddebian> Heh, heya nixternal
<nixternal> well hello there
<Hobbsee> hi all
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: moin
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying|away 
<imbrandon> heya freeflying|away
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> !seen riddell
<ubotu> I last saw Riddell (i=jr@kde/jriddell) 1h 42m 55s ago, quiting: No route to host
<Hobbsee> !seen riddell
<Hobbsee> !seen riddelll
<ubotu> I last saw Riddell (i=jr@kde/jriddell) 1h 56m 22s ago, quiting: No route to host
<ubotu> I last saw Riddelll (n=jr@82.138.218.202) 9h 30m 21s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: he's asleep
<imbrandon> heheh noticed
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> you gonna be at the meeting on the 17th?
<nixternal> and at the CC on the 11th?
* nixternal pokes for support ;)
<crimsun> .oO( that's a bit ... odd to be asking a CC member for support? )
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> what happened to the forums
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they died
<nixternal> they are tied into ubuntu.com now
<Hobbsee> nixternal: me?  kubuntu meeting on the 17th?  yeah.  CC at teh 11th?  what time?
<nixternal> so that means my kubuntu theme is gone ;)
<nixternal> 20:00 utc
<bddebian> Gnight folks
* imbrandon waves at Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves to imbrandon 
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+t]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-t]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: they still seem to work here 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: welcome back
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+s]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+s]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+s]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> i see edgy dist-upgrade breaks a lot of stuff on the lappy
<imbrandon> all mine dissapeared but one
<nixternal> wow
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they're breaking x atm
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+i]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-i]  by Hobbsee
<imbrandon> nixternal, edgy dist-upgrade breaks alot of things peroid
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+m]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-m]  by Hobbsee
<crimsun> what the
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sorry, just testing new stuff
<nixternal> your script works
<nixternal> now let me have a copy
<imbrandon> nixternal, nightly konvo builds
<nixternal> so i don't have to waste time doin' it
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i was guessing this was the quietest channel to test on
<nixternal> where is my konvo build?
<nixternal> ahhh..you are using the buttons in the top right hand corner?
<imbrandon> nixternal, i'll post them soon ( need to talk to Sho_ too )
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> i removed those
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sho_ went to sleep
<imbrandon> top right ? 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: doesnt seem to break anything huge.
<nixternal> so did imbrandon obviously
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea i seen , he should be back online before i goto bed
<Hobbsee> well that still works.
<imbrandon> wth
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: was testing, see the quit message.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i was going to test +i
<imbrandon> ??
<nixternal> [00:30]  <-- imbrandon has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " testing.  rejoin soon").
<nixternal> [00:30]  <Hobbsee> well that still works.
<imbrandon> i dident get a quit message
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's cos i removed you.
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: now stay removed :P
<imbrandon> doh
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice, that works too now :)
* nixternal grabs a bucket of popcorn
* Hobbsee tries without hte +o
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> right, that's op onl
<Hobbsee> y
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, join #buntudot
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> lets get this outa here
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> Hobbsee: quit ownin' me ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh.  unless i say otherwise, feel free to rejoin
<Hobbsee> and i say such things in my remove message, which you should see in your server window.
<seaLne> Riddell: i'm going to LRL
* TheHobbseeBot was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (go away)
<Hobbsee> good bot.   *kills irssi window in the background*
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: weekend coming :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> i'm working this weekend.
<freeflying> hehe
<Hobbsee> 8 hours or something.  pathetic.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i should check if i've payed this bill.
<Hobbsee> seeing as it now is lovely and red and says "OVERDUE"
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hi \sh 
<freeflying> hey \sh 
<Hobbsee> crud, i havent.
<seaLne> does anyone get Bug #52142 i don't
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52142 in kubuntu-meta "Screensaver does not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52142
<Hobbsee> seaLne: which kde?
<\sh> konversation will hit the archive soon
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ah yeah, that.  Riddell got the patch and built the edgy ones with it, but i dont think he rebuilt the dapper ones.
<freeflying> \sh: how to sync from sid now? need file bug for it ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Hobbsee: any example?
* Hobbsee tries to remember
<Hobbsee> search for MoM 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thx
<crimsun> freeflying: file a bug against the source package entitled "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync sourcepackage-version from Debian Sid". In the text entry, link to MoM's REPORT, and say it's Ok to override Ubuntu changes. Then subscribe (don't assign to) ubuntu-archive.
<freeflying> crimsun: thx
<Hobbsee> seaLne: leave that one to me - that screensaver one
<crimsun> freeflying: e.g., https://launchpad.net/bugs/52073
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52073 in zhcon "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync zhcon 1:0.2.6-1 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Fix released]  
<freeflying> crimsun: got it, thx
<Hobbsee> seaLne: did we ever figure out what group we have to be in to change bugs from untriaged into something else?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: i have screensaver fine in dapper, yeah let me know if you find out about triaged
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it certainly didnt *use* to work, and im' not sure that those were ever rebuilt
<Hobbsee> seaLne: is this on dapper, 3.5.3?  or edgy?
<seaLne> dapper, 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<seaLne> ah no wait it might be kpowersave doing it on this laptop
<seaLne> yeah i don't have screensaver set
<seaLne> so you are probably right then
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it's still there
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i'll poke Riddell over it, i did last time.
* Hobbsee looks at this buglist.
<Hobbsee> ah what the hell, i think i'll subscribe to all of it.
* Hobbsee bugfixes.
<Hobbsee> hi Lure 
* Hobbsee starts making a list of things to ask Riddell when he wakes up.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: are you still bug triaging?
<seaLne> is that an in general question or do you mean atm?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: at the moment, yah
<Hobbsee> *yeah
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i just found what group you have to be in to set the severity too
<seaLne> ah ok your question makes more sense now, in that case yeah i should probably be in it
<crimsun> (but we've been saying ubuntu-qa for a month or so now...)
<seaLne> being able to change from untriaged would at least be usefull
<seaLne> altho i'm a bit unsure what the point of that level is
<crimsun> that's Status
<Hobbsee> seaLne: you need to be part of ubuntu-qa
<Hobbsee> seaLne: poke dholbach, and he'll be able to approve you
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'd only heard that it was included in bug squashers
<seaLne> are we not talking about the importance field just now?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: we are.  
<Hobbsee> at least, that's what i'm talking about :P
<seaLne> 08:35 < crimsun> that's Status
<crimsun> untriaged is not Importance
<Hobbsee> crimsun: untriaged *is* importance
<Hobbsee> untriaged is *not* status.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: go look :P
<crimsun> huh? the terms have changed again?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> arghAodls
<Hobbsee> hahaaha
<Hobbsee> yeah
<\sh>  kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.5.0) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh>                 Depends: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.5) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh>                 Depends: libavahi-qt3-dev (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh> hmmm
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, it's broken.
<Hobbsee> it's broken with libxft, iirc - libxft-dev isnt installable.
<crimsun> xft hasn't been transitioned
<crimsun> (src:libxft -> src:xft)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: does bug 32939 still exist?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32939 in konversation "konversation does not appear internationalized" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32939
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: plz colse it 
<crimsun> reject / fix released?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: will do
<Hobbsee> crimsun: fix released, yeah
<crimsun> ok
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: thx
<Hobbsee> nice, no open bugs in konvi :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: kk
<Hobbsee> well, not really, anyway :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: you probably know already, but konversation FTBFS due to broken X.
<\sh> Hobbsee: yepp, but actually is in the archive
* Hobbsee is just looking at the build logs.
<\sh> Hobbsee: I didn't update my pbuilder env...so I can test if it would build with a working X ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: hehe, that's what i was doing for a while too, until i stupidly upgraded.
<crimsun> yeah, everyone's screaming about X being broken
<\sh> Hobbsee: you weren't there for breezy, when for weeks nothing build correctly because of the xorg transition 
<Hobbsee> \sh: true...ish
<Hobbsee> no, wait, for breezy
<Hobbsee> no, you're right
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i found some interesting stuff in the bug reports - some fixes
<crimsun> \sh: heh, we're still carrying those changelog entries :)
<Riddell> sounds good
* Hobbsee copies the list of stuff she had in knotes to ask Riddell about.
<Hobbsee> Can we ship gdb by default?  it's in main, and it's constantly used in kcrash
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/36545
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36545 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu Flight 5: Cannot backtrace in Crash Handler" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Get dapper kde 3.5.3 packages rebuilt with screensaver patch, so it works.  Patch attached to bug:
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/52142
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52142 in kdelibs "Screensaver does not work" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<Riddell> we did have gdb for hoary but it disappeared.  we'd need to see how much room it took up
<Riddell> I don't have time to rebuild dapper packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you're going to ship kcrash as part of kde, it probably makes sense to have it in, if there's room :P
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does every single package have to be rebuilt, or just the one that the patch applies to?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: just the ones the patch applies s
<Riddell> to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, and if one of us builds it, will you stick it up on kubuntu.org?  ie, do you have time to do that much?
<seaLne> wouldn't be signed
<imbrandon> seaLne, he can sign the archive with the ARCHIVE script, the package would just be signed by someone else
* seaLne shrugs :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi apokryphos 
<apokryphos> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi 8)
<Riddell> it's more a question of being able to trust the packages, it's very easy to make mistakes
<Riddell> and I don't know of anyone with all three architectures
* imbrandon has all three but i dont know about not makin a mistake
<imbrandon> thus i'll leave it to Riddell ;)
<seaLne> if anyone *here* is desperate to buy a kubuntu tshirt they can pay paypal @kubuntustuff.org 15.50saying in the comment what size tshirt they want small=36" medium=40" large=44" 
<imbrandon> seaLne, i'
<imbrandon> i'll grab one but not this eve, will be after i sleep and wakeup
<Riddell> 36" what?
<imbrandon> if thats cool
<imbrandon> Riddell, chest probbly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fair enough.   i thought that's why they created debdiff - so it was easy to check.    and the patch is directly from kde.  oh well.
<seaLne> chest size like the circuferance
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not the source but the binary, the chroot/pbuilder has to be exactly the same as the one the other packages used
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right
<Hobbsee> s/debdiff/diff
<Riddell> you can't diff a binary package :)
<seaLne> paypal don't make it easy to fully setup a merchant type account
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yeah.  oops, i'm getting it all backwards :P
<cain__> chz 
<Riddell> seaLne: are you charging the same for international delivery as for UK?
<seaLne> yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping?
<seaLne> so you would be subsidising Hobbsee if she buys one :) its far simpler
<Hobbsee> nixternal: unping, dont mind
<imbrandon> he's asleep
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i misread anyway
<Hobbsee> seaLne: heh
* Hobbsee is too little for that, so you're pretty safe :P
<Hobbsee> for not having to subsidise me
<seaLne> even the small is too big?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: likely.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> it doesnt matter
<seaLne> because you wouldn't have bought one anyway? /me sulks
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> no, i have no credit card.
<seaLne> ah ofcourse
<Riddell> well if I get canonical to buy some then hobbsee can get one next time she does a kubuntu exhibition stand
<Hobbsee> haha
<seaLne> Riddell: you saw my comment earlier about LRL?
<Riddell> seaLne: nope
<seaLne> i'm going to it
<seaLne> what is the plan for the stall, i'm happy to help
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> well it's a KDE/kubuntu stall
<Hobbsee> seaLne: what's LRL?
<Riddell> with me, Ben Lamb and someone else
<seaLne> you noticed the interesting timing on the sunday where your talk is at the same time as the ubuntu-uk bof?
<Riddell> I can't remember who the other person is just now
<seaLne> Hobbsee: lugradio.org/live
<Riddell> not looked at timings
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ah okay
<hunger> Is there any chance to get qt4 rebuild with the new X?
<Riddell> hunger: why does it need it?
<hunger> Riddell: I can not upgrade X without removing libqt4.
<Riddell> hunger: I'll take a look at that
<hunger> Riddell: apt-get install x11-common wants to remove libqt4-debug-dev libqt4-dev libxft-dev qt4-designer
<Riddell> seaLne: so we can sell kubuntu t-shirts there and give out kubuntu CDs
<seaLne> sounds good
<toma> moguh
<Hobbsee> hi toma.  did rsibreak ever get backported?
<Riddell> 5555
<\sh> Hobbsee: can you give me a short hint where konversation fixed 34992
<toma> Hobbsee: hi, not oficially no
<\sh> Hobbsee: upstream?
<Hobbsee> bug 34992
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34992 in kdenetwork "Name with ampersand appears with underscore in menus" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34992
<\sh> Hobbsee: url of wbesvn or so
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, latest konversation builds have it fixed.  imbrandon's got a repo of nightly builds that we're testing out
<Hobbsee> oh gosh.  i used to, but i dont have it any more on hand.
<\sh> Hobbsee: is it in websvn.kde.org?
<\sh> extragear or so?
<Hobbsee> \sh: i'm sure of it, give me a sec to look
<\sh> Hobbsee: cool thx
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's  listed as fixed in svn in the upstream bug, do you want the websvn bit for it?
<\sh> oh boy, we are less then a week from product launch and I'm doing four jobs at the same time
<imbrandon> extragear-network/konversation
<\sh> Hobbsee: upstream bts url is enough :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's linked to the bug, FYI.
<\sh> oh well, I'm blind
<toma> Hobbsee: is there a channel were i can polity scream at someone to do it?
<Riddell> toma: to do the backport?
<Hobbsee> \sh: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127510
<toma> Riddell: yes
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 127510 in general "Name with ampersand appears with underscore in menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<imbrandon> toma, you can file a backport request on LP
<Hobbsee> \sh: search the launchpad bug page for  kde-bugs #127510  [RESOLVED FIXED]   (edit)
<toma> bug 50832
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's on the right hand side, about half way down
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50832 in rsibreak "Please backport 0.7.1 from edgy to dapper" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50832
<Riddell> toma: you need to check that it builds on a dapper pbuilder then file a bug requesting it and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<toma> ok, i assigned it to ubuntu-backports
<Hobbsee> toma: -archive or -backports?
<Riddell> toma: hmm, maybe that's the correct way
<\sh> oh well, if they only would write the files touched by this bug
<toma> it builds fine, allee serves it from his repository for now
<Riddell> needs to be filed on  http://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bugs
<toma> it is the second one in the list
<Riddell> is anything being backported?
<imbrandon> why is keybuk saying he has no idea how to backport on all the requests ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: because he's new to soyuz and it's probably not implemented in soyuz yet
<imbrandon> ahh
<Riddell> toma: I recommend you e-mail jdong and ask if backports are possible or if everyone just needs to wait for soyuz to implement them
<toma> Riddell: okido, will do that
<Riddell> looking at the rsi bug report it looks like he just checks it and hopes ubuntu-archive will do it
<Riddell> so I'd guess we need to wait for infinity to come back from holiday at the least
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> looks like it lol
<imbrandon> ohh btw Riddell i snagged your ARCHIVE script from kubuntu.org and modified it a bit for my own use, hope ya dont mind
<Riddell> sure, go ahead
<\sh> hmmm..peter simonsson is who on irc?
<Riddell> \sh: never heard of him
<\sh> ------- Additional Comment #2 From Peter Simonsson 2006-06-26 15:45 -------  
<\sh> Fixed in svn trunk... will be in 0.20 
<\sh> konversation hacker
<Hobbsee> \sh: it really is fixed.
<Hobbsee> \sh: and he's in #konversation
<Hobbsee> psn
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes, but I need the file where he fixed it, to get the patch ready
<Riddell> \sh: try looking in websvn
<Riddell> \sh: he's psn
<\sh> Riddell: no mentioning of the bugnumber
<\sh> I'm on it with psn
<\sh> patched and fixed
<Riddell> \sh: is python-qt4 to be synced from debian?
<\sh> hmmm...it should be synced automagically, no?
<\sh> hmm..no it was NEW to debian
<\sh> so we don't even know about it, or keybuk changed the sync script
<Riddell> good point, I'm not sure
<\sh> In case we don't know about it, I'll file a sync request with mentioning that it is NEW to ubuntu
<\sh> against which package though ;)
<pygi> againt qt4 perhaps? :P
<\sh> no
<toma> Riddell: codeine is accepted a few days back in debian unstable. Will edgy pick that newer version up? Or do i need to enter a sync request?
<toma> it was not in debian before, but it was already in kubuntu.
<Riddell> version in ubuntu has 1.0-0ubuntu1 number which means it'll need to be requested
<Riddell> file a sycn request on codeine and subcribe ubuntu-archive
<toma> okido
<toma> feels good to be doing something...
<Riddell> plenty more sync waiting for you to attend to them
<toma> Riddell: should that be reassigned back to -archive?
<Riddell> toma: what?
<toma> the codeine sync br
<Riddell> toma: ubuntu-archive is subsribed
<Riddell> that's all that's needed
<toma> ok
<imbrandon> what is that dpkg compare versions syntax again ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what, for a merge?
<imbrandon> no just to compare two version numbers
<Hobbsee> debdiff whatever*.dsc > foo.debdiff?
<Hobbsee> that what you're meaning?
<imbrandon> dpkg --compare-versions 1 2 ( or something like that )
<imbrandon> Riddell and jpatrick was telling me how to use it the other day
<imbrandon> but i dident note it
<Hobbsee>   dpkg --compare-versions <a> <rel> <b>    compare version numbers - see below
<Hobbsee> Comparison operators for --compare-versions are:
<Hobbsee>  lt le eq ne ge gt       (treat empty version as earlier than any version);
<Hobbsee>  lt-nl le-nl ge-nl gt-nl (treat empty version as later than any version);
<Hobbsee>  < << <= = >= >> >       (only for compatibility with control file syntax).
<Hobbsee> probably that
<Riddell> echo $?  after
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> like hello ladies or something LOL
<toma> what is dh_iconcache?
<Riddell> toma: it creates the icon cache that gnome uses
<Riddell> toma: why do you ask?
<toma> Riddell: just comparing kde-extra packages to ubuntu ones.. Looking at what needs to be synced
<Riddell> syncing it would be nic
<Riddell> nice
<toma> Riddell: i saw digikamimageplugins is older, but ubuntu has added that
<toma> so if i request a sync that change will get lost
<Riddell> debian doesn't have a newer version of digikamimageplugins
<Riddell> does it not use cdbs?
<toma> 0.8.1-2 is in debian
<Riddell> package.d.o doesn't know about it :)
<Riddell> oh, I see it
<toma> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org
<Hobbsee> toma: which package was this?  digikamimageplugins?
<toma> yes
<Hobbsee> toma: did you find your answer?
<toma> Hobbsee: no, i'm not sure what to do, but i now know what iconcache is ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: okay, give me a sec
<Riddell> toma: digikamimageplugins is cdbs, dh_iconcache is now in cdbs so you can request a sync
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does it have a debian/cdbs/1/kde.mk though?
<toma> Hobbsee: rules:include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Hobbsee> toma: right, good, sync it :)
<toma> ok
<Hobbsee> toma: how are you building this though?  ie, how are you testing it?
<toma> Hobbsee: I'm not testing it, just comparing versions
<Hobbsee> toma: ah ok
<toma> is that ok, or should it be tested before asking a sync?
<Hobbsee> toma: well, if it builds in debian, it's *likely* to build in ubuntu - but that's no guarentee that it will, as i found in the case of one of the packages i was looking at
<\sh> you need to testbuild it
<Riddell> yeah, you should use a pbuilder to check
<toma> hmmm, that would need to be setup then
<\sh> apt-get install pbuilder fakeroot 
<\sh> and if you are running dapper, you should fetch debootstrap from edgy and install it
<\sh> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto is another document you want to read :)
<Hobbsee> toma: current pbuilder is borked though.
<Hobbsee> which makes testing kinda hard.
<Riddell> hmm, good point Hobbsee 
<\sh> Hobbsee: hmmm? pbuilder is borked?
<Hobbsee> which is why i'm bored, and doign no merges
<\sh> Hobbsee: you mean the archive is borked
<\sh> because of new Xorg packages
<Hobbsee> \sh: not pbuilder itself.  archive is borked, in particular kdelibs4-dev
<Hobbsee> and libqt3-mt-dev
<\sh> Hobbsee: then do other merges ;)
<\sh> there are a lot more packages to merge
<toma> ok, does not seem something that is setup easily....
<Hobbsee> \sh: that cuts anything kde related out, and most things require some form of X
<Hobbsee> \sh: any recommendations on where?
<\sh> take some from http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<\sh> try it :)
<\sh> dmraid
<\sh> doc++
<\sh> drscheme
<Riddell> I can give people access to my chroot if that helps
<\sh> exim
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wont your X be broken too?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the chroot was made before X broke
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh nice.
<hunger> X broke? I should better not log out then;-)
<seaLne> my X upgraded as of this morning seems fine
<seaLne> what is broken?
<toma> \sh: thanks for the link. Now i know the versions are already compared and i dont have to do it.
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<jjesse> monring Hobbsee nad bddebian
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<bddebian> Heya jjesse
<imbrandon> heya bddebian and jjesse, and bye bddebian and jjesse ( and others )  /me is off to sleep for a bit
<bddebian> Gnight imbrandon
<Hobbsee> woohoo!  one sync!
<\sh> toma: hum?
<\sh> toma: compared doesn't mean merged :)
<\sh> or synced
<toma> \sh: i know. But i dont have persmissions to do a lot more
<\sh> toma: why not?
<\sh> toma: you could to merging ... tell us to check put it on revu and we are uploading your merge as sponsored package :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: toma and i are working thru this merging :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ksubtile/+bug/52235 <-- please approve it and subscribe appropriate people.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52235 in ksubtile "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync ksubtile 1.2-4 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if \sh isnt, can you approve the bug above please?
* Hobbsee notes that it hastn changed yet.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thankyou :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: sry..wasn't at my place...
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's cool :)
<\sh> and sadly I have to stop for now with merging next to my normal work :( too many requests
<\sh> need to install 200 servers 
<Hobbsee> \sh: okay, enjoy :P
<Hobbsee> i'll poke Riddell for my uploads then :)
* Hobbsee will just check that this builds first.
<\sh> Hobbsee: enjoying is something else
<Hobbsee> hehe
<\sh> 38 minutes they need to be install
<\sh> ed
<Hobbsee> ouchy
* abattoir apologises for the potential flooding beforehand :P
<abattoir> Riddell: 
<abattoir>  <Kamion> ok, stage 1 of the big oem-config reorganisation is done
<abattoir> [19:31:40]  <Kamion> I've updated the core to look more like ubiquity, rewritten the GTK UI, and separated stuff out so that there's mostly room for a KDE UI to slot in
<abattoir> [19:31:51]  <Kamion> however, the current state is very likely to be extremely broken; I haven't tested it yet
<abattoir> Riddell: also, the UI which i showed you yesterday is no good.... :( 
<abattoir> oem-config apparently is a bit different from ubiquity
<abattoir> so i'll have a look at the GTK think, put up a wiki, and create a Qt interface...
<Riddell> abattoir: what's different?
<abattoir> * GTK thing
<abattoir> Language, Location go into one widget...
<abattoir> the map widget is out.... for now
<abattoir> the order of the widgets is also different
<abattoir> timezone has its own widget...
<Riddell> raphink: have you done anything with pykdeextensions?
<Hobbsee> woohoo!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2629 please upload :)
<abattoir> Riddell: so i'm checking out his bzr archive now...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: checking
<abattoir> i'll check out the GTK+ interface and the backend...
<Hobbsee> what do we do for those not usign the MoM, with the upload scripts?  it's dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -v[oldversionnumber]  && dpkg-genchanges -S -sa -v[oldversionnumber]  isnt it?
<abattoir> Riddell: and then get back to you
<Hobbsee> and upload to revu.  where toma doesnt have an account.
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa -v[oldversionnumber] 
<Riddell> or upload to anywhere else
<Riddell> just so long as its not forgotten about
<toma> uploading in your chroot ;-)
<toma> done
<toma> that was fast ;-)
<Hobbsee> nice
* Hobbsee is using a combination of things.
<Riddell> \sh: python-sip4: Conflicts: python2.4-sip4-qt3 but 4.3.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<toma> Riddell: put the digikamimageplugins at kubuntu.omat.nl, it can not be synced, because it needs libfam.la, added that dependency. All with help of Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> toma: it does?
<Riddell> toma: what for?
<toma> Riddell: did not check that
<Riddell> that's probably just a result of the chroot being out of date
<\sh> Riddell: sync went fine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i updated the pbuilder
<Hobbsee> s/pbuilder/chroot
<Riddell> \sh: but I can't install python-sip4 and python2.4-sip4-qt3
<toma> hmm, oki, then it can be synced. 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: could you upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2630 as well please?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or have you not finished the last one yet?
<\sh> Riddell: hmm...https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/sip4-qt3/4.4.5-2
<\sh> Riddell: 4.4.5-2 is latest in edgy
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kwave uploaded, please send change to debian maintainer
* Hobbsee thinks she's going to need to find more uploaders soon.
<\sh> Riddell: if not, I have to check tomorrow morning
<Riddell> Hobbsee: or just apply for MOTU :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the meetings are at 6am!!!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but i'm very tempted to
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ping?
* Hobbsee wonders what changes she made to kwave.
<Hobbsee> oh that's right, just the dh_iconcache
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Yo
<Hobbsee> bddebian: want to upload a package for me?  please?  it'd be cruel to make Riddell do all of mine :P
<toma> Riddell: can you say 'yes' to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/digikamimageplugins/+bug/52238
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52238 in digikamimageplugins "Please sync with debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ksensors uploaded
<Hobbsee> toma: i thought you said you couldnt sync that...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thankyou :)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Bah, I'm sure Riddell is bored.. ;-P
<toma> Hobbsee: only because of libfam.la, riddel blames that on the chroot
<Hobbsee> haha
<bddebian> Hobbsee: j/k.  Sure, give me a link
<Riddell> Hobbsee: and send the change to the debian maintainer
<Hobbsee> Riddell: both of them?  okay
<Riddell> Hobbsee: different maintainers (I assume)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2631  <-- had to wait for it to hit revu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i assume so too.
<seaLne> can anyone suggest what might cause the following error "tar: -: file name read contains nul character" when building a package?
<Riddell> seaLne: no idea, but it doesn't seem to be causing any problems
<seaLne> you've seen it before?
<Riddell> yes
<bddebian> Hobbsee: No changes to it?
<seaLne> Riddell: thanks, it didn't seem to be a problem but errors aren't usually good
<Riddell> toma: libdigikam.la and libkipi.la need rebuilt
<Riddell> then it can be synced
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no, there are changes in config.guess and config.sub
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i manually merged that oen
<Hobbsee> has it borked on me?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Well you don't say that in the changelog :-)
<toma> Riddell: why?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: what's the changelog say?
<Riddell> toma: they need rebuilt to not use libfam.la
<Hobbsee> bddebian: should have just been "sync from debian" or what the mom gives.
<bddebian>   * Merge from debian unstable.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: that would be correct.
<bddebian> Ohh, you stuck the Ubuntu changelog entry earlier, never mind... :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: MOM did, yeah :P
<toma> Riddell: oki, how do i arrange that?
<nixternal> moins Hobbsee, bddebian, Riddell, toma, seaLne ;)
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<toma> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hello
<Riddell> toma: I'm doing it now, just needs thrown back up
<nixternal> hiya jsgotangco
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<jsgotangco> hello
<Hobbsee> anyone remember what the story was with libhamlib-dev?
<Riddell> toma: once they've both compiled and entered the archives you can subscribe ubuntu-archive to that merge request
<Hobbsee> bddebian: was it you who told me what it was renamed to?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: never heard of it
<Hobbsee> hmmm...some MOTU told me...
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Yeah, give me a sec
<toma> Riddell: oki
<bddebian> Oh, I think it's just hamlib-dev
<Hobbsee> bddebian: not that i can see, and not that this chroot finds.
* Hobbsee ignores it for a while.
<seaLne> can anyone point me at how to get a package to not install a file?
<Riddell> seaLne: depends on where the file is
<Riddell> seaLne: rm -f in debian/rules install will do it
<seaLne> rm -f $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/ident
<seaLne> ?
<Riddell> yeah
<seaLne> ah infact i can not get it to build it
<Hobbsee> bddebian: did that end up working out?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Yep, uploading now
<Hobbsee> bddebian: nice, i've just revu'd another one
<Hobbsee> wonder when i have to go to work tomorrow.
<toma> Riddell: raphink has rebuild kipi-plugins for the libfam.la issue as well
<Riddell> he has?
<bddebian> Well isn't that special Hobbsee ;-P
<Hobbsee> 10am - darn.
<toma> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kipi-plugins/+changelog
<Hobbsee> bddebian: :P
<Riddell> oh tsk to raphink 
<Hobbsee> bddebian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2633 <-- upload please :)
<raphink> Riddell: what?
<Hobbsee> or whoever wants to do it
<Riddell> raphink: the problem is in libkipi which needs to be rebuild to not know about libfam.la (I've just done that), so the fam dependency on kipi-plugins can then be removed
<Hobbsee> ack!  i've almost done all of my original uploads now!
<raphink> Riddell: ah ok :s
<raphink> well it woulnd't build without it
<raphink> and I hadn't tried with the new libkipi sorry
<Riddell> raphink: that's because libkipi needed a rebuild
<raphink> now I've requested the sync for the new libkipi
<raphink> so it's synced
<raphink> so we could remove this dep now
<raphink> sorry for this
<Riddell> raphink: when did that happen?
<Riddell> no problem
<raphink> Riddell: when did what happen? libkipi sync?
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<raphink> a week ago it seems
<raphink> on the 29th of june
<raphink> I merged it
<raphink> and you modified it since
<Riddell> raphink: yeah, that was too long ago for the libfam stuff
<Riddell> you were just too quick that's all :)
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I knnow
<raphink> I requested the sync of kipi-plugins before merging libkipi
<raphink> on the same day
<raphink> but just before 
<raphink> and it was treated right when I asked for it
<raphink> or at least libkipi wasn't rebuilt when kipi-plugin was rebuilt
<raphink> so my fault
<raphink> I should know better ;)
<Hobbsee> on second thoughts, i think i'll finish my merges before stealing other peoples.
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Please, steal mine ;-)
<Hobbsee> [01:30]  <Hobbsee> bddebian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2633 <-- upload please :) <-- has that happened yet?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bddebian> Damn woman
<bddebian> I'm test building now
<Hobbsee> bddebian: just checking, as i'm about to go to bed :P
* Hobbsee hugs bddebian 
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> and i didnt want to forget about it, and find that it was still on that list, when i no longer had a copy of it, and remembered nothing about it.
<seaLne> any makefile experts able to have a look at http://pastebin.ca/81508 and http://pastebin.ca/81506 and tell me what i'm doing wrong at line 13 of 81506?  i want to change the name of the binary it builds
<Riddell> seaLne: is there no Makefile.am?
<seaLne> nope
<Riddell> seaLne: what's it doing when you make that change?
<seaLne> -o is the file it should create isn't it?
<seaLne> it dosen't build anything
<Riddell> you may need to change the name of the target too $(D)ident: -> $(D)affident:
<seaLne> nope
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Uploading
<Hobbsee> bddebian: thankyou :)
<seaLne> nope == nope didn't fix it
<Riddell> seaLne: you could just mv the binary once it's compiled
<seaLne> :)
<seaLne> inside DESTDIR?
<seaLne> at what stage
<seaLne> after $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/afflib ?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> i'm happy :)  my name is on the edgy changes list a few times now :)
<seaLne> heh
<Hobbsee> okay, night all.
<Hobbsee> work in 8 hours - argh.
<seaLne> Riddell: mv /usr/bin/ident /usr/bin/affident
<seaLne> mv: cannot stat `/usr/bin/ident': No such file or directory
<seaLne> make: *** [install-arch]  Error 1
<seaLne> i put it in install-arch: between $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/afflib and dh_install -s
<Riddell> seaLne: what's the mv line you put in?
<seaLne> mv $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/ident $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/affident
<Riddell> try $(CURDIR)/debian/usr/bin/ident
<seaLne> ah i see my problem $(DESTDIR) is no longer visable
<seaLne> Riddell: thanks that worked
<Riddell> yay
<toma> Riddell: i've merged the debian package and ubuntu packaged to something new, can you take a look? http://kubuntu.omat.nl
<toma> Riddell: subject is kscope
<Riddell> toma: looking
<Riddell> toma: you need to sync the changelogs too
<toma> take the entries of both changelogs?
<Riddell> yes
<toma> +all
<Riddell> and send kubuntu_02_xdg.diff to the upstream author
<toma> k
<seaLne> Riddell: (or anyone else) if you have a chance could you look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2635 ?
<Tonio_> hey
<Riddell> hi toma 
<Riddell> Tonio_: 
<Riddell> Tonio_: you've claimed a bunch of merges on KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates, are you going to do those soon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will start uploads of my packages on universe this we and raphink is gonna upload my packages for main probably
<Riddell> great
<Tonio_> arf, just a second late :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: everything will be uploaded this we
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> I'm away this weekend, but hopefully raphink or other can upload to main
<Riddell> \sh_away might be around
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I've tested latest kwlan, it should really replace wlassistant.... it becomes really mature now
<Tonio_> Riddell: as \sh_away recover his upload rights ?
<Riddell> ok, I'll take a look at that sometime
<Riddell> yes he has
<Tonio_> great ;)
<Tonio_> once I've done the big work for edgy, I'll try core-dev... it is time now
<Riddell> agreed
<toma> Riddell: fixed the changelog, download from same location.
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we give priority to latest updates or stable versions ?
<Tonio_> for example gwenview has a new version considered unstable but that works correctly...
<toma> test
<Lure> toma: success ;-)
<toma> Lure: all traffic stopped all of a sudden. I was just wondering if it was my client ;0-
* DaSkreech considers apt-get purge *
<toma> Tonio_: have you ever used kscope?
<toma> Riddell: amd64 build digikam failed: grep: /usr/lib/libfam.la: No such file or directory
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-08
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> toma__:  I just saw your yesterday message.... I heard about kscope but never used it
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> toma__: ping?
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: tu pourras uploader mes perges pour main aujourd'hui ?
<Tonio_> s/perges/merges ?
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee
<raphink> Tonio_: tu me les envoies stp?
<raphink> et je verrais a dans l'aprs midi
<Tonio_> raphink: ils seront sur revu
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> il y aura gtk-qt-engine, kaffeine et gwenview
<Tonio_> au minimum
<raphink> tu peux m'envoyer les urls par mail stp?
<raphink> je verrai a plus tard je suis un peu occup l
<Tonio_> oki
<\sh> moins
<\sh> Riddell: now, what was not working with pysip?
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<toma> Hobbsee: pong
<toma> and hi all
<toma> Tonio_: ping
<Hobbsee> toma: did you get other packages working last night?
<toma> Hobbsee: yes,  i merged kscope, pending riddells review now
<Hobbsee> toma: nice :)
<toma> yes, productive day yesterday
<Tonio_> toma: hey ;
<toma> hi Tonio_
<toma> i asked you about kscope because it uses a nice feature.
<Tonio_> toma: you told me about kscope
<Tonio_> which one ?
<toma> on each tab the icon change to a close icon as soon as you hover over it
<toma> there is a setting in konqueror which does the same
<Tonio_> toma: ah ?
<Tonio_> I never saw this function in konq
<Tonio_> how to activate it ?
<toma> it is in de the rc
<toma> [FMSettings]  
<toma>  HoverCloseButton=true
<Tonio_> toma: I know it is possible to replace the icon by aclose button, but not while hovering th icon...
<Tonio_> ahh
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> it is not accessible via the standard graphical config afaics
<Tonio_> that'll go in kds for sure ;)
<toma> maybe something as default setting
<toma> no graphical setting indeed
<toma> on kde-core-devel there were some accessibility concerns, I don't think they are very valid, but maybe you should read that thread...
<Tonio_> toma: that's briliant !
<Tonio_> I'll had it to new kds
<Tonio_> toma: I didn't subscribed to this one
<toma> you might want to remove the right close button than
<Tonio_> is thare any url to read it ?
<Tonio_> toma: remove it in the graphical settings ?
<Tonio_> maybe I will patch this yes
<Tonio_> very nice setting
<Tonio_> thanks for the info !
<toma> Tonio_: 17 juni the thread started, see http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel
<Tonio_> toma: bookmarked
<Tonio_> but I have to go and buy a few stuff for tomorrow's world cup' final ;)
<toma> Tonio_: bookmark this as well: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret%20Config%20Settings
<Tonio_> I don't want to miss anything for the latest zidane's game !!
<toma> *sigh* football
<Tonio_> second link is very interesting
<Tonio_> toma: I love football but I'm not a fan
* toma too
<Tonio_> but with zidane that's different, it is like watching art !
<toma> but i wont buy stuff for it
<toma> *puke*
<Tonio_> toma: stuff means : beer, food, saussages etc.... ;)
<toma> ah ok
<Tonio_> hehe
* Tonio_ back in an hour !
<Tonio_> toma: thanks for the info
<toma> your welcome
<\sh> looks like that python-qt4 packages are in NEW queue
<toma> you're
<toma> need coffee
<Hobbsee> YAY!!!!!
<Hobbsee> pbuilders work again for building KDE stuff!!!
<toma> YAY
<toma> what?
<Hobbsee> toma: means we dont have to keep building on Riddell's chroot - we can use pbuilder
<toma> ah
<Hobbsee> which will mean i dont have to use ssh to a machine on the other side of the world.
<toma> so the notes i  took yesterday can be deleted?
<Hobbsee> toma: well, most are still necessary
<Hobbsee> but you can run the pbuilder to build the package, rather than in the chroot.  check out !pbuilder
<toma> i will. i will
<\sh> Hobbsee: you mean I can update pbuilder and Xorg is running again?
<Hobbsee> \sh: i dont know about xorg working, but kdelibs4-dev is installable again
<\sh> so xorg is working again ;)
<Hobbsee> which means that hte kde universe is buildable :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: UVF just means that syncs from debian arent automatically done right?  do you still have to write a UVF for every package you upload?
<Hobbsee> s/UVF/UVF exception
<\sh> Hobbsee: UFV is on the 13th right? after that you have to right UFV exception reports
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes.
<Hobbsee> urgh.
<\sh> that's why we should go and merge whatever we can 
<Hobbsee> \sh: that's very, very early, it seems.
<Hobbsee> wish that was only in effect from feature freeze, not UVF>
<\sh> well, we have a short release schedule for edgy
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee thinks of powersave/kpowersave.
<\sh> don't concentrate on kde only...just merge what you can :)
<Hobbsee> true
<\sh> we need all hands 
<Hobbsee> \sh: also true.
* Hobbsee couldnt do much wiht a broken pbuilder.
<\sh> cool....september 28th is universe freeze not 13th july
<Hobbsee> nice!!!
<Hobbsee> \sh: the reason i start with the kde universe packages is that they are the ones with my name on them.
<Hobbsee> wired connection works far better for downloading large amounts of stuff.
<toma> \sh: trying to create the pbuilder environment. How do i debootstrap it for edgy? since there is no script. Use dapper and upgrade later on?
<\sh> toma: no..fetch the debootstrap package from edgy and install it via dpkg -i
<Hobbsee> toma: yes.  there are instructions in the !pbuilder for that
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that works too
* Hobbsee hasnt done it that way before
<toma> oki
<\sh> it's better to use the new deboostrap, because when you update from dapper to edgy there are still some dead packages left sometimes
<toma> ok, pbuilder create running
<Hobbsee> yay, kprof is working
<Hobbsee> i  think
<toma> pbuilder does not seem difficult to use
<Hobbsee> toma: it,s not, once you get it set up
<Hobbsee> \sh: are you into uploading things this evening?
<\sh> I'm sitting in the office...so yes, I can upload :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: cool, kprof has hit revu, and i've deleted the bits that Riddell said i could.  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2639
<Hobbsee> zakame: ping?
<\sh> Hobbsee: orig tar.gz from the merge directory?
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes, sorry
<Hobbsee> \sh: what's the protocol of stealing other people's merges?
<Hobbsee> as the MoM list isnt updating atm.
<\sh> Hobbsee: check first the uploads in edgy-updates, what's done...then take some packages ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: right, good.
* Hobbsee steals two from zakame 
* \sh fights with speech_tools from main :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<\sh> kprof uploaded
<Hobbsee> \sh: thankyou :)
<toma> YAY, that worked
<Hobbsee> toma: :D
<toma> Hobbsee: skipped kvpnc?
<Hobbsee> toma: it's not on the merges list, so yeah.  what's with it?
<toma> 0.8.5 in debian atm
* Hobbsee looks.
<Hobbsee> toma: that *should* be a sync.  check that debian builds.
<Hobbsee> toma: or i'll do it, if you want
<toma> no
<toma> let me try
<Hobbsee> toma: okay, go for it.  go check for why it should be a sync first, if you like
* Hobbsee has a sync checklist for that stuff.
<toma> ?
<Hobbsee> 1.  is the only change a dh_iconcache?
<Hobbsee> 2.  does it use cdbs?
<Hobbsee> 3.  does it have includes /usr/cdbs/1/kde.mk or whatever it is - instead of a debian/cdbs/1/kde.mk
<Hobbsee> if 1, 2, 3 are all true, it can usually be synced.
<Hobbsee> simple :P
* toma adds that to his wiki
<toma> stupid q: how to check 2?
<toma> build deps?
<\sh> toma: yepp...and the rules file looks different then a rules file with debhelper
<toma> oki
<Hobbsee> toma: open debian/rules with a text editor, have a look if it uses debhelper or cdbs
<toma> Hobbsee: this would be a merge, kubuntu and debian have deviated a lot
<Hobbsee> toma: oh have they? how so?
* Hobbsee thought she was the only one to make a change, with the dh_iconcache.
<toma> no, it has not been a sync from debian in a long time
<toma> since breezy
<Hobbsee> kvpnc?
* Hobbsee looks up the changelog.
<toma> yeps
<Hobbsee> toma: okay, something fubar'd earlier, ignore what i said re sync.
<toma> someone with knowledge of the package should look at it.
<nixternal> moins everyone
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you've got a lot of them listed on yoru app for membership on kubuntu meetings :P
<nixternal> ya, i did that so you have a one stop shop...since everyone usually has the agenda page open..however i can remove them since they are redundant
<toma> can someone confirm and assifn bug 52336
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52336 in kile "Please sync with Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52336
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, it's got a one stop shop anyway - that's launchpad :P
<nixternal> fixed
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> toma: getting stevenk to approve sync for kile, as i didnt see your sync request.  there's a specific way that sync requests are getting filed too, it seems
<toma> Hobbsee: ow?
<Hobbsee> toma: ow?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/52336/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52336 in kile "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync kile 1:1.9.1-1 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<toma> ah
<toma> ok
<Hobbsee> toma: and attach the MOM report, and get a MOTU to ack it.
<toma> ok
<Hobbsee> toma: hope you're not touching klibido atm.
<toma> nope
<Hobbsee> toma: good, which are you workign on?
<toma> hmmm... none ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: oh, and i'd add kvpnc and anythign else you find that's fallen thru the MOM cracks to the edgypackageupdates page - we need a record of where those ones are.
<Hobbsee> s/where/what
<imbrandon> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<toma> Hobbsee: oki, added
<Hobbsee> toma: cool :)
* toma tests kphone
<imbrandon> *ring* *ring*, leave a message after the beep, *beeeeeeeep*
<toma> Hobbsee: ok? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kphone/+bug/52340
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52340 in kphone "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync 4.2-6 from Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> toma: there's no bit in there about "okay to overwrite ubuntu changes" although you did spell it out.  i'm not sure if they specifically look for that wording.
<Hobbsee> toma: ping a MOTU to approve it for you
<toma> #kubuntu-motu is empty ;-)
<Hobbsee> toma: \sh is around, Ridd*ell might be, and now raphink is.
<Hobbsee> toma: + any in u-motu
<raphink> :p
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: nice timing :P
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> why?
<Hobbsee> raphink: just coming in as we were looking for a MOTU
<toma> raphink: you could approve bug 52340
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52340 in kphone "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync 4.2-6 from Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52340
<raphink> no I can't approve a sync
<raphink> the ubuntu-archive members approve and achieve syncs
<Hobbsee> raphink: because?   apart from testing it, of course
<raphink> not just any MOTU
<Hobbsee> raphink: a MOTU has to ack it, then subscribe the archive, then the archive actually does the sync.
<raphink> because a sync (contrarily to a merge) still has "unstable" as the distro
<raphink> so we can't upload it
<raphink> the archive managers have to directly put it in the archive
<raphink> without uploading
<raphink> ah right I can do that ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'd test it first but :P
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> sure I wil
* Hobbsee doesnt know what toma's killed :P
<toma> Hobbsee: from memory codeine, phone, kile, digikamimageplugins and skipped kvpnc. 
<Hobbsee> toma: heh, right.  
<raphink> I'll test it in a minute toma
<raphink> toma: done
<toma> raphink: great, thanks
<raphink> although what would be much better would be a new version of kphone
<raphink> 4.2 is really old
<raphink> or at least it looks like it
<raphink> it's not very functional
<raphink> it needs a lot of love imo
<raphink> :s
<imbrandon> Riddell, do i need to assign or subscribe anyone to this malone 52343
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52343 in kbfx "[ backport ]  kbfx 4.9.1+4.9.2rc1 from edgy to dapper-backports" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52343
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no you dont
<Hobbsee> only -backporters
<toma> raphink: kphone seems to be dead and replaced by kphone SI
<raphink> kphone SI?
<raphink> yes it seems kphone is dead
<raphink> it hardly works actually
<toma> raphink: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kphone
<toma> ktwinkle is much better
<raphink> toma: could you package ktwinkle then?
<toma> that is packaged
<toma> not sure where though
<toma> let me check
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> night all!
<raphink> night Hobbsee
* Hobbsee zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<raphink> toma: do you think kphone should be replaced by kphone-si ?
<raphink> or should it be duplicated?
<toma> replaced, according to the webpage
<toma> kubuntu has https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/twinkle
<toma> i'll ping the debian team to see if they are working on the 0.8.0 version of twinkle
<toma> night Hobbsee
<raphink> twinkle is much better than kphone already :)
<raphink> it even works better than wengophone 
<raphink> it seems
<toma> yes, it is a good app
<toma> bbl
<raphink> well I wouldn't say it's good
<raphink> it asks far too many questions
<raphink> says too many things
<raphink> is not easy to use
<raphink> but it's surely way better than kphone
<raphink> the truth is that I'm really looking for wengophone-ng
<raphink> to support SIP properly
<raphink> because wengophone truly rocks :)
<toma> good as in 'it works', if we are talking about appearance and co, i can name a few other bad apps
* raphink tries orpheus + alsamixer as audio player 
<raphink> very light ;)
<raphink> compared to amarok of course
<abattoir> can any admin take care of the oem guy @ #kubuntu?
<raphink> I don't have admin rights on #kubuntu i'm afraid
<raphink> ask Seveas
<raphink> maybe
<abattoir> i think imbrandon has come to the rescue ;) 
<raphink> ok
<raphink> good
<raphink> http://revu/~lucas/mergescountdown/mergescountdown.png
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> oops sorrry
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/~lucas/mergescountdown/mergescountdown.png
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> it's getting better by the day
<zorglu1> the number of packages is terrifying
<zorglu1> do you guys do it by hand one by one ?
<zorglu1> or you have some kind of convertion script/tools ?
<raphink> zorglu1: when it comes to merges, yes
<raphink> many are done by MoM though
<raphink> iirc
<bddebian> Howdy
<raphink> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya raphink
<raphink> how are you?
<bddebian> OK thanks. You?
<raphink> I'm good thanks :)
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<raphink> pong ?
<raphink> je suis en train de m'clater  crire un script pour aider  merger
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> pour mes uploads t'aura un peu de temps ce soir ?
<raphink> oui
<raphink> tu peux me rappeler lesquels c'est?
<zorglu1> oh des francais :)
<raphink> huhu
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2595
<Tonio_> pour commencer
<Tonio_> j'upload les autres
<raphink> dis moi Tonio_, quand on lance une recherche dans un man
<raphink> comment on va  l'occurence suivante dj?
<zorglu1> just 'q'
<Tonio_> N
<Tonio_> enfin "n"
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> c'est du vi hein :)
<zorglu1> ok pas bien compris alors :)
<zorglu1> man -a open puis 'q' 'q'
<zorglu1> alors que cetait pas ca :)
<raphink> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/~raphink/merge tu veux tester?
<Tonio_> c afait koi ?
<Tonio_> je capte pas trop le fonctionnement de ton truc la...
<Tonio_> ca va just dl le packet source debian ?
<raphink> a dl le paquet source sid, le paquet source edgy
<raphink> et a les met dans une arborescence :)
<raphink> et y'a plus qu' comparer
<raphink> enfin moi j'aime bien parceque c'est comme a que je bosse sur les merges
<raphink> j'utilise pas mom
<Tonio_> waip mais c koi mdt ?
<Tonio_> je connai s pas cet outil ?
<raphink> c'est un outil de lucas
<Tonio_> oki
<raphink> qui permet de grer les paquets de plusieurs distros
<raphink> trs sympa
<Tonio_> bah je testerai
<raphink> mais pas encore packag
<raphink> enfin c'est sur REVU depuis des mois je crois
<Tonio_> mais comme pour mes packets la plupart ils viennent pas de chez debian....
<raphink> certes
<raphink> mais bon c'est pour merger
<raphink> bon c 'est kaffeine et quoi qu'il faut que je regarde?
<Tonio_> j'upload les autres attends ;)
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2644
<raphink> Tonio_: j'upload kaffeine
<raphink> tu peux archiver sur REVU
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> et sur la page wiki je met qu'il est dans la build queue
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: sinon toma m'a montr un rglage cach de konq ;)
<Tonio_> un truc super
<Tonio_> remplacer l'icone des sites par un bouton ferm quannd on a le pointeur dessus
<raphink> atta je suis super oqp  aider un mec
<Tonio_> super bien foutu :)
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2645
<Tonio_> pour la collec ;)
<raphink> je regarde l'autre aprs
<raphink> je suis mga oqp l
<raphink> dsl
<raphink> argh j'ai mal regard
<raphink> Tonio_: stp refais le kaffeine en edgy
<raphink> et reup
<Tonio_> j'ai loup ca ?
<Tonio_> merde !
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> du coup il a t refus
<raphink> parceuqe j'ai revu vite fait ;)
<Tonio_> merdoum.....
<Lure> raphink, Tonio_: hi - if I need to add new config file in package, should I just use patch (diff -N) or put new file in debian/ and copy it as appropriate in debian/rules?
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't really understand the question......
<Tonio_> raphink: j'ai tout reup....
<raphink> ok
<raphink> j'ai pas le temps de voir a maintenant
<Lure> I need to add another config file to kmilo package - since it is not in orig.tar.gz, I think I can either put it as a file in debian/ and then change debian/rules to copy it to appropriate location or just do a patch in debian/patches which will creat new file (diff -N would be used)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: put it in ebian folder and add a dhinstall rule to rules file
<Tonio_> you can either do with a patch, but that's useless
<Lure> ok, will try to find the way in debian/rules...
<raphink> Tonio_: pour partitionner en console, tu prends quoi?
<pygi> abattoir, !!!
<abattoir> hello pygi :) 
<Tonio_> raphink: cfdisk
<raphink> comment on fait quand on a vir le /var
<raphink> et que dpkg il sait plus o il en est ? ;)
<pygi> abattoir, see banyan
<Lure> Riddell: around?
<Tonio_> raphink: arghhhhhhhhh
<raphink> hh
<Tonio_> raphink: c'est une partition  part ou pas ?
<Tonio_> ou alors c'est juste un dossier ?
<Tonio_> raphink: essay eavec gpart
<Tonio_> il peut recover tes partitions depuis la table de partoches
<Tonio_> si c'est un dossier essaye avec testdisk
<raphink> ah non j'ai repartionn
<raphink> je suis un boeuf
<Pupeno__> Hello.
<Pupeno__> I'd like to code an idea I have for the installer, in fact, for the partitioner. Where would I start ?
<toma> Pupeno: maybe it is best to mail your idea to the ml
<toma> Pupeno: i thought i heard something about a rewrite
<toma> Pupeno: but im not sure
<Pupeno> toma: I'd like to avoid vaporware.
<Pupeno> toma: outch.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-09
<omeow> Hi
<Drakeson> I have just updated to current edgy (after the intird/grub/kernel glitch). Now the hinting and anti-aliasing of text in Qt applications looks awful. has anyone noted that or I am missing something?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ping 
<Hobbsee> heya imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya i just updated the konvo nitely, has some svn stuff new, dunno what it is though 
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> thought you might wanna update
<imbrandon> brb
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when i checked the repos, there was nothing. 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i just did it like less than 5 min ago
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: looks like dcc*send stuff.  nice.
<imbrandon> hehe yea i wasent sure , i just seen the updates
* Hobbsee checked the changes in svn and the commit messages.
* Hobbsee wonders if dad has her wifi card yet.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, btw just FYI i'm keeping the old ones in the repo so if something terribly breaks one day you can get an old version from a day or two back
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sounds good to me.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: of course, that's in apt too - unless it gets cleaned out
<imbrandon> i just sent it out yesterday afternoon, he probbly wont get it till monday morn
<Hobbsee> good point.  he was askign about it this morning.
<imbrandon> ( weekends )
<Hobbsee> hmmm...what are they?
<imbrandon> heheh
<Hobbsee> they're the things you work for most hours in, arent they?
<imbrandon> hehe right right
<Hobbsee> bug 360581
<Hobbsee> debian 360581
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 360581 in nufw "Subject: nufw: Broken debconf template" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/360581
<zakame> hi all
<imbrandon> cd ~/kde4/qt-copy
<imbrandon> err heya zakame
<Tonio_> yo
<uniq> hi.
* Tonio_ hates scons
<uniq> why? :)
<uniq> packaging scons packages? 
<danimo> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey danimo ;)
<Tonio_> uniq: yes, I have an issue with kde apps ans scons packages.... they all fail but I don't see the point...
<Tonio_> I suspect an issue with kdelibs...
<Tonio_> scons: *** Dependency cycle: doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> doc/en -> doc -> .
<Tonio_> File "/tmp/buildd/kio-locate-0.4.5/scons-mini/scons-local-0.96.1/SCons/Taskmaster.py", line 145, in _find_next_ready_node
<Tonio_> here is the error... it always fail at that point
<Tonio_> standard scons has the same error than mini-scons
<uniq> hmm..
<Tonio_> I need to discuss this with \sh_away
<Tonio_> he is a python specialist
<uniq> tonio_: is the sourcepackage for kio-locate available online somewhere? 
<Tonio_> uniq sure
<Tonio_> uniq : kde-apps.org
<Tonio_> you'll find the tarball there...
<Tonio_> the tarball already has debian folder and everything you need
<uniq> ah.. ok.
<Tonio_> so just launch the build if you wana have a look
<uniq> will do.
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: since you follow knetworkmanager very closely, do you think we should sync to svn ?
* Lure is exploring Corsica camsites... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: afaics, there is no major change since we build the latest packages....
<Tonio_> so unless the wallet stange but is resolved, I don't think it is necessary to update
<Lure> Tonio_: I did not check recently, I know that major development is now on separate branch, but I think it is more planned for kde4
<Lure> Tonio_: true, if there is no real fix, not worth the effort
<Tonio_> Lure: I think so yes :)
<Tonio_> so let's focus on universe apps until I find the solution to that scons issue....
<Lure> there were some patches floating in mailing list but not sure if they were accepted in svn
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks !
<Tonio_> Lure: ho, and I think about removing wlassistant
<Tonio_> kwlan is really, really better :)
<Tonio_> that'll probably be the default for edgy
<Lure> also WPA2?
<Tonio_> yep !!
<Lure> tray or standalone app?
<Tonio_> tray*
<Lure> that may be confusing with knm...
<Tonio_> the only thing is no daemon, so no userspace mode
<Tonio_> it is more comparable to wlassistabt
<Tonio_> except it can do everything knetworkmanager can do
<Tonio_> Lure: it has a gui, but shows in the systray
<Tonio_> I will probably had a "conflicts" between kwlan and knetworkmanager to avoid confusion
<Tonio_> that's a clean way to do
<Tonio_> same than what we do with kpowersave
<toma> hi all
<Lure> hi toma
<Lure> toma: any news about rsibreak backport? or do you have latest rsibreak for dapper somewhere?
<toma> Lure: it is on www.rsibreak.org
<Lathiat> a    qfqwfefwef
<toma> cats?
<Lure> toma: seen that but have problems with that Dapper link - does it work for you?
<toma> allee: ^^^^ your sever down?
<toma> Lure: wait untill it is up again or rebuild from edgy, it is small and the rebuild will go fine
<Lure> so 0.7.1 is in edgy already?
<toma> yes
<Lure> ok, will get source there and rebuild for dapper
<toma> (thats why we are waiting for a backport)
<crimsun> (and we can't upload to dapper-backports yet)
<toma> crimsun: why not?
<crimsun> the buildd side isn't ready
<toma> crimsun: i thought i heard the backports will open this cycle a lot earlier, is that true?
<crimsun> toma: edgy-backports will open with UVF iirc.
<toma> then they open around the same time ;-)
<crimsun> toma: I'm not entirely sure how the logistics work out given the buildd side.
<Lure> is it possible to have multiple (dapper, edgy) pbuilder's on one system?
<toma> Lure: the wiki sais something about it
<crimsun> yes, it is
* Lure is checking
<Lure> ok, thanks it looks straight forward
<Hobbsee> hi all
<danimo> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey danimo :)
<toma> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi toma!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you ever do that kopete patch re privacy?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope
<Tonio_> I never worked on kopete packages
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i believe it got assigned to you, as you do k-d-s then just sat in the land of bugs that are there, confirmed, but nothing done about them.
* Hobbsee looked into doing it, but couldnt figure out how the config file was generated.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what does this patch ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're wanting a bug #?
<Tonio_> and more than this what does the bug ?
<Tonio_> yep please ;)
<Tonio_> just for info, I'm not the official maintainer of kds so I don't think the patches can be assigned to me
<Tonio_> even if I'm doing the main work on it
<Hobbsee> bug 50387
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50387 in kdenetwork "Default "privacy" settings don't respect privacy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50387
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it was discussed in the meeting
<omeow> Is it christmas and is Tonio_ Santa Claus?
* Hobbsee was asleep.
<Hobbsee> omeow: um, no?
<omeow> If so I'd love to see this in a new KDE version; http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40586
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i didnt assign it.  who's the official maintainer?
<omeow> It only has SuSE packages at the moment. =/
<Hobbsee> omeow: is it in debian?  presumably not.
<Hobbsee> !search xinerama
<ubotu> Found: xinerama
<Tonio_> Riddell is officially
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah right, but anyone can modify it
<Tonio_> but you can assign it to me if you want
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you should be assigned :P
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> plz do ;)
<Hobbsee> besides assigned != who does the work.
<omeow> What's that supposed to do, Hobbsee? :)
<Tonio_> I'm on th euniverse merge, so it may take a few days, but I'll look at it
<Hobbsee> !info xinerama edgy
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, that's cool
<Hobbsee> !info xinerama
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in dapper
* Hobbsee kicks the bot, and checks p.u.c
<omeow> In any case Hobbsee, I linked to the package because I thought this stuff would be useful to have in Kubuntu as well. :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: know how to package at all?
<omeow> No clue (yet?). 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i found where those settings are, ie, which file, but they all get autocreated somehow - the file isnt copied during install, and then modified
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > omeow 
<omeow> I'm just a user trying to get the package in Kubuntu's next KDE upgrade. =P
<omeow>  /s/package/patch
* omeow reads.
<Hobbsee> oh, so we've got libxinerama, not xinerama.  weird.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, I'll look at this
<Hobbsee> omeow: please add it to the top of the list at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu with the link to the app.
<Hobbsee> omeow: everything gets synced first, then we'll look at new stuff.
<Hobbsee> uni freeze is ages away, which is good.
<omeow> Thank you Hobbsee. I will.
* Hobbsee updatse that page.
<omeow> Hm, certificates still haven't been upgraded properly? =/
* Hobbsee doesnt think that most of those apps actually exist anymore.  someone should go thru that page, sometime.
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah, it's still screwed.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: this page is crappy since most apps are already in universe.....
<Tonio_> I packaged kxmame and kftpgrabber for example
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice, i was hoping the list wasnt that long
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: however, it's good practice for us to get new packages in - those of us who dont put in many new things.
<Tonio_> ktechlab is also packaged.... k9copy too.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: take them off the list?
<Hobbsee> or were you looking at that patch?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I should but I already have a big todo list ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, okay, dont worry then
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's on your to do list?
<omeow> urgh, why didn't the launchpad thing inform me that omega was already taken? Now I'm omega #10 =/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no I was talking about the wikipage you talked about
<omeow> oh well...
<Tonio_> wiki, candidates
<imbrandon> heh omeow
<Hobbsee> omeow: you didnt look?
<Tonio_> ktranslator is in.... kexi-mdb is in too
* Hobbsee shrugs.
<omeow> I assumed I would have gotten a notification like most web software does. 
<Tonio_> it looks like the wikipage has never been cleaned since breezy ;)
<Hobbsee> okay, okay, i'll go thru it, then examine kvdr afterwards.
* omeow looks at the candidates page.
* Hobbsee STEALS THE LOCK on the candidates page.  mine!
<omeow> Arf, ok. :) 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<omeow> Tell me when you're done. 
<imbrandon> lol
<omeow> I notice KRandRTray is in that list. 
<omeow> That package is actually present on Kubuntu Dapper, but it doesn't quite work, since if you want to configure your display settings, it loads an empty display module. But it can be used for switching resolutions.
<Hobbsee> omeow: is there a bug there for that?
<omeow> The display module probably doesn't work because of the patches you guys did to the actual display module in KDE. 
<omeow> Hobbsee: I haven't the slightest.
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> omeow, yea that why Hobbseeis updating that page, its quite out of date
<omeow> hmhm.
<imbrandon> omeow, are you looking for somethgin to package ?
<omeow> Sortof. I was hoping someone in here would take a look at http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40586 and could attempt to merge/make a package for Kubuntu.
<omeow> (I'm quite new to (k)ubuntu packaging, but someone gave me a link to some docs which I'm going through now.)
<Tonio_> omeow: interesting but what about apps using xinerama ?
* Hobbsee looks.  what was the app that was going to be used for keyboards and multimedia buttons and all that?
<Hobbsee> keytouch?
<Tonio_> we had so many issue having something stable that I would be afraid patching qt/kde for this....
<omeow> That's the name of the package I think, Hobbsee. :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, KeyTouch ( is what we talked about in the first kcc meeting )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice, i've just noticed it here.
<imbrandon> if that what ya mean
<omeow> Tonio_: Maybe so, but if you manage to make a package I'll be your private guinea pig. ;)
<Tonio_> omeow: I may do it, but not now, since I have already a big list of packages to provide
<omeow> Tonio_: I think KDE really lacks proper window manage for if you use two screens. (I've posted some suggestions on that kde-apps.org page too, you could skim through them if you're interested.)
<omeow> Tonio_: Sure, just give me a poke if you need a tester for that stuff. I'll gladly try to help.
* Hobbsee wonders if keytouch = keytouch-editor
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> almost
<omeow> Hobbsee: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<imbrandon> they work togather
<imbrandon> one makes the keymaps one uses them
<Hobbsee> who's gborzi@ieee.org?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> do we recognise the address?
* imbrandon dosent 
<imbrandon> quick google ?
* omeow was already googling. ;)
<omeow> Giuseppe Borzi'
<Hobbsee> do we know them?
* Hobbsee is just going thru this very long list :P
<toma> what's up with keytoch?
<imbrandon> toma, afaik it was going to be looked into for edgy as the default mmkey thingie ( from a prior kcc meeting )
<imbrandon> looked at by whom i dunno, Riddell maybe ? heh
<toma> hmm, i only remembered i suggested it as an addition to guidance.
<imbrandon> maybe that was it too, i'm kinda fuzzy on it actualy
<imbrandon> only rember it being mentioned
* Hobbsee thougth there was a spec on it.
* Hobbsee is just culling this list.
<toma> Hobbsee: spec from jr?
<Hobbsee> toma: probably - the laptop spec, if any
<imbrandon> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-05-22.html   <-- that was the meeting we talked about it although some reason i cant get that page to display
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sid's the unstable debian, isnt it?
* Hobbsee is sure it is.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea sid == stays in development ;)
<Hobbsee> nice
<toma> Hobbsee: why is that called laptop buttons then?
<Hobbsee> and if there's a debian sid repo of the app, then it should autosync.
<Hobbsee> if not, come whinge at me for deleting it :P
<imbrandon> huh?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: just an app listed on this page.
<imbrandon> ohh
<Hobbsee> all stuff from debian not in ubuntu just auto syncs, iirc.
<imbrandon> should afai understand it
<imbrandon> should have already i THINK ( to edgy )
<imbrandon> if its new in sid
<Hobbsee> yeah
<omeow> Hobbsee: Don't forget to give me a poke when you're done with that page.
<Hobbsee> omeow: i wont
<omeow> Ok. *continues to read the packaging guide*
<imbrandon> omeow, its not a one day thing ;) and there are plenty to help including me and Hobbsee in #ubuntu-motu ( the packaging channel )
<omeow> imbrandon: What's not a one day thing?
<imbrandon> omeow, learning to package 
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee wonders if she's ever goign to reach the bottom of this list.
<omeow> imbrandon: I've done some package editing for archlinux before. It wasn't very hard. (Just edit some stuff in a PKGBUILD and run makepkg. I'm sure there's more to it, but that's what I did. =P)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Lure> any laptop owner that can get missing keycodes for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopButtons (or confirm already specified ones)?
<Lure> Hobbsee: around? did you work on (k)powersave? Otherwise I may try do do something tonight/tommorow
<Hobbsee> Lure: i havent.  you're welcome to
<Lure> ok, will try to do something about it before vacation
<Lure> Hobbsee: do you have laptop with special keys?
* Hobbsee has a laptop.
* Hobbsee looks for special keys.
<Hobbsee> Lure: i have an eject?
<Hobbsee> omeow: ping
<Lure> Hobbsee: no sleep or volume control?
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you run "xev" and press eject and report keycode?
<Hobbsee> Lure: oh yeah, it's a toshiba, so it's got all the specy FN keys
<omeow> Hobbsee: Added.
<Hobbsee> omeow: nice :)
<Lure> I would like to know if keycodes on your toshiba match the ones I wrote down on KubuntuLaptopButtons page (from my hp notebook and multimedia keyboard)
<Hobbsee> Lure: how do i find which keycode?
<Lure> you run "xev" - more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<Lure> run "xev" in konsole then press the button and watch output - search for "keycode xxx" where xxx is the number I am interested in
<Lure> Hobbsee: example report: 
<Lure> state 0x0, keycode 223 (keysym 0x1008ff10, XF86Standby), same_screen YES,
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Lure: I have a little issue and maybe you can help me on that point
<Hobbsee> Lure:     state 0x0, keycode 36 (keysym 0xff0d, Return), same_screen YES,
<Lure> Tonio_: you have vaio, yes?
<Lure> Tonio_: shot!
<Hobbsee> (woohoo, you can grep the output of an app)
<Tonio_> Lure: I try to upgrade k9copy, but the source include a file called "progress.h"
<Tonio_> it isn't in the tarball....
<Tonio_> should that be in kdelibs ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I have a vaio yes
<Hobbsee> Lure: got the page handy where all of this gets recorded?
* Hobbsee will just do her interesting keys.
<Lure> Tonio_: was it renamed? dpkg -S progress.h claims:
<Lure> k9copy: /usr/include/kde/k9dvdprogress.h
<Tonio_> Lure: this file includes progress.h ;)
<Tonio_> here is the issue
<Tonio_> our version doesn't use that file, but newer ones do
<Lure> Hobbsee: not really - you can start one... ;-)
<Tonio_> I will probably contact upstream to have the info
<Tonio_> Lure: it is too generic to be found like this....
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, true... - probably some new dependancy...
<Lure> or newer version of dependant package...
<Hobbsee> Lure:     state 0x0, keycode 223 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES, is my sleep
<toma> Tonio_: isn't the required symbol in the k9dvdprogress.h?
<Lure> Hobbsee: good, that matches - I need eject as I do not have one... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure:     state 0x0, keycode 165 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES, is my hybernate
<Hobbsee> -y +i
<Hobbsee> fn+f5 already works - the switch display
* Hobbsee wonders if the mute key works.
<Tonio_> toma: let me pastebin you this ;)
<toma> Tonio_: that is the latest version from k9copy? 
<Hobbsee> Lure:     state 0x0, keycode 160 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES, is the mute key.
<Tonio_> toma: the problem starts with version 1.0.4
<Tonio_> and continues with 1.1-beta
<Lure> Hobbsee: run: xmodmap -e 'keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute' 
<Lure> Hobbsee: then mute will work ;-)
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if mute works anwyay :P
<Tonio_> toma: maybe it is an issue with debian/ubuntu packages that don't include this file
<toma> Tonio_: let me try to build it from source
<Tonio_> toma: thanks !
<Tonio_> toma: let me know since I may contact upstream if you don't find
* Tonio_ back in an hour, seya
<Hobbsee> Lure: nice!  thanks!  will i have to do that every boot
<Hobbsee> ?
* Hobbsee notes that the rest of her buttons work.  almost.
<Hobbsee> Lure:     state 0x50, keycode 115 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L), same_screen YES, is my windows key.
<Hobbsee> the rest work :)
<Lure> keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume
<Lure> keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<Lure> Hobbsee: ^^^ is for volume up/down
<Hobbsee> Lure: i dont have those keys
<Lure> ok, nevermind ;-) ANyway, Edgy will have this out-of-the-box
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, there's a lock key too
<Hobbsee> no idea what in hell that's supposed to do - it's never done much of use in windows either...
<Hobbsee> and a "swap power profiles" key, i think
<Hobbsee> ditto as to knowing what it's supposed todo
* toma sees no problem with k9copy
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you confirm (or update) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes
<Hobbsee> Lure: define "battery"
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is they key with battery icon ;-) - it opens battery status in WinXP (if I recall corectly)
<omeow> Somewhat related to keycodes... are there any applications that easily let me bind functions to my mouse buttons?
<Lure> omeow: normally mouse buttons emit same keycodes as keyboard buttons - for example my Genius scroll mouse works nicely
* Hobbsee doesnt  seem to have such a key.  only a battery status changer thing.
* Hobbsee has no idea what it's supposed to do.
<Lure> you can use "xev" to find which keycode is emitted and then use xmodmap to assign some useful keysym to that keycode
* Hobbsee edits the keycodes page.
<omeow> I have a Logitech MX510, and I have no idea how to set up my other mouse buttons. I found a guide for Gentoo, but it seems complicated and involves much console work.
<Lure> Hobbsee: you probably need to read the laptop manual to find out ;-)
<Lure> omeow: run "xev" from terminal/Konsole and press the button and check the output
<Hobbsee> Lure: heh
<omeow> Lure: There seems to be loads of events for a single mouse button.
<abattoir_> Lure: the media buttons work w/ an Acer... pause/play, stop, rew,next, vol.up/down and mute.
<Lure> omeow: true, just watch for KeyPress (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes)
<abattoir_> i mean, the same keycodes :) 
<Lure> abattoir_: out of the box?
<Hobbsee> Lure: do you want the ones listed there that work?
<Hobbsee> or just the ones that dont work?
<Lure> abattoir_: can you add keycodes to above page (I do not want that we introduce any regression)
<Lure> Hobbsee: all
<Hobbsee> not yet though
<abattoir_> Lure: ugh no, works if i choose an Acer model in Kcontrol->Languages->Layout
<Hobbsee> Lure: oh bleh.
<Lure> abattoir_: ok, that is right - we are currenty working on solution that would make them work withou selection of keyboard layout
<omeow> Lure: I'm not talking about keyboard buttons, I'm talking about mouse buttons. They do not have KeyPress events.
<abattoir_> Lure, they are the same as what you have listed, so i should confirm that they are the same for an Acer?
<Lure> that way laptop buttons should just work and you could use keyboard layout for optional external multimedia keyboard
<Lure> omeow: correct, by mouse buttons on my mouse emit KeyPress events
<Lure> abattoir_: yes - I just want to have as complete list as possible (that we do not miss keys like Hibernate or Lock that Hobbsee has) or that we do not have any mismatch
<Hobbsee> oh dear, my mouse fubar'd
<Hobbsee> oh darn
* Hobbsee wonders where to paste this stuff so she doesnt have to figure it out again.
<Lure> Hobbsee: wiki.u.c?
<Hobbsee> Lure: cant, very little mouse
<Hobbsee> k-devel can take 4 lines :P
<Hobbsee> || Windows Key || || 115 ||
<Hobbsee> || Switch screen - laptop screen, external screen, or both || || 
<Hobbsee> || Lock screen || || 146 ||
<Hobbsee> || Power Modes || || 241 ||
<omeow> Lure: Here's what my mouse button seems to emit; http://omeow.ath.cx/MX510-events.log
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
* Hobbsee has no official mouse, but can still move it :P
<Lure> omeow: yes, that is different - probably need to have X driver to support it...
<Hobbsee> bleh, who needs a mouse anyway :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, so it seems that your "Power Modes" is same as my "Battery" button...
<Hobbsee> Lure: right, yep.  that'd make sense
<Lure> Hobbsee: the idea is that this key should open klaptop/kpowersave or whatever will be power management UI in edgy...
<Hobbsee> Lure: very nice :)
* Hobbsee couldnt get some of her keys to output.
<Lure> Hobbsee: those are most probably HW keys (on my laptop this is switch screen and three buttons for brightness control)
<Lure> Hobbsee: they are controled in HW (BIOS...) and OS like Linux cannot use them
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah okay...
* Hobbsee isnt concerned - those keys work by default.
<Hobbsee> nice, kionjb is just a straight sync from debian testing.
* Hobbsee wonders how to do that.
<Hobbsee> mouse works now
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you check eject again - 36 is return on my keyboard
<Hobbsee> Lure: 36 is return here too
<Lure> so what is Eject button?
<Hobbsee> Lure: got no idea, it's not coming up
<Lure> Hobbsee: maybe HW key too... Does it eject CD/DVD?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep
<Lure> ok, will remove it from table
<Hobbsee> http://svn.berlios.de/viewcvs/lila-theme/trunk/lila/kde/ChangeLog?rev=230&view=markup
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> um, if i've got 4 sets of icons, all different colours of the same design, should i package them separately, or in one big package?
<Hobbsee> omeow: you still around?
<Hobbsee> ewww...these are patches for libs.
* Hobbsee isnt goign to touch them.
<omeow> Yes, I am.
* Hobbsee was going to get you to test - but i'm not patching those kinda libs.
<omeow> I know, it's a biggie. :)
* Hobbsee plays with kdocker
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: ping?
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<Hobbsee> chmod: cannot access `/tmp/buildd/kdocker-1.3/./configure': No such file or directory.  darn.
<jjesse> hya Hobbsee
<Lure> hi jjesse
<Lure> can you help with laptop buttons?
<Lure> jjesse: I am looking for laptop owners that can fill this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes
<Hobbsee> Lure: imbrandon has a laptop - a mac
<Lure> Hobbsee: good to know, but he is not here currently
<Hobbsee> Lure: true
<jjesse> Lure: ok
<Lure> jjesse: great
* toma is having fun with k9copy
* Hobbsee is having fun with this weird package
<Hobbsee> toma: what "fun"?
* omeow is having fun with mockups.
* Hobbsee bleh.
<Hobbsee> i wonder what you do when there's no configure file.
<toma> Hobbsee: normaly .ui files get expanded to .h and .cpp files
<omeow> type ./configure
<Hobbsee> omeow: you can only execute a file that exists, that's the problem.
<omeow> autoconf? or something? 
* omeow is clearly not an expert.
<Hobbsee> there's a makefile, but no configure.  and my cdbs foo isnt very good - but my debhelper foo is even worse
<toma> Hobbsee: but in debian build it is created in obj-i486-bla folder
<Hobbsee> not sure - i added that as a b-d...no, i added automake...
<toma> Hobbsee: i wonder how to include that from a source file now
* Hobbsee tries with autoconf in there as well.
<Hobbsee> toma: no idea, sorry
* Hobbsee is kinda braindead.
<toma> Hobbsee: np
<omeow> Hobbsee: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89238 
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 89238 in Konqueror Plugin "Konqueror archive-plugin should provide more verbose output" [Wishlist,New]  
* Hobbsee looks.
<Hobbsee> omeow: why's that being sent to me?
* Hobbsee is confused.
<omeow> I was just showing what I was mocking up. =P
<Hobbsee> ah :P
<Hobbsee> woohoo!  and it still dies!
<Hobbsee> omeow: ah yes, that sort of thing would be good
* Hobbsee tends to find that ark crashes for such things.
<omeow> Yeah it's quite buggy. =/
<omeow> I voted for most of the stuff I thought where definitely in need of some change.
<omeow> Especially a fix for drag and dropping.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> omeow: goign to code it?  :P
<omeow> I am not a programmer. Currently I can only use software and give feedback to developers with the hopes of changing their minds to change things.
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee is not an upstream developer.
<Hobbsee> toma is, though
<Hobbsee> afaik he's never touched ark though.
<toma> nope
<Hobbsee> omeow: what'd you do that mockup in, out of curiousity?
<omeow> QT Designer.
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<omeow> Currently playing around with one for mouse button configuration.
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/mouseconfig2.png
* Hobbsee beds.  night all.
<omeow> o/
<toma> Hobbsee: nite
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings - Next meeting on July 17 at 13:00 UTC
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Lure_> it seems that my gmail account does not allow to send mails as @kubuntu.org... :-(
* Lure_ has to find publicm SMTP server that would allow me to send as @kubuntu.org
<toma> Lure_: most smtp-servers would allow that when you authenticate or come from an ip-number from that provider
<Hobbsee> whee!  this is fun!  trying to make an app crash :P
<toma> hey, tou are asleep
<toma> you
<Hobbsee> toma: i was going to, but then i made konvi crash, so reported the bug for it, and am searching for more.
<Lure_> toma: just gmail does not - will another provider of mine...
* toma starts the debuild again, *sigh*
* Lure_ is sad - even gmx.net does not allow sending kubuntu.org mail... :-(
<Hobbsee_> hehehehehehe....gotta love teasing people.
* Hobbsee_ tells them that yes, she does have a kangaroo of her own, and rides around everywhere on it.
<toma> kangaroo?
<bddebian> Howdy
<uniq> hi.
<bddebian> Hello uniq
<uniq> hello :)
<jjesse> what was that page for laptop keys?
<uniq> wiki page? 
<uniq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopButtons ? 
<uniq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes
<uniq> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<jjesse> the third one thanks
<toma> i'm looking at #kubuntu, i'm really surprisez at the non-stopping amount of questions.
<omeow> Surely it means that you're doing a bad job at things. ;)
<toma> haha
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-02
<Hobbsee> nixternal: thankyou
<nixternal> Hobbsee: no problem!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: my view is - if i've got someone harassing me, then i'm no longer under the COC, as it's self defence.
<Hobbsee> particularly as it's usually in conjunction with getting a staffer to get a ticket on the k-train for him.
<nixternal> I agree with you wholeheartedly
<Hobbsee> particularly this guy
<nixternal> I have known you now pushing 2 years, and if you swore at someone, they got lucky, as they more than likely deserved more :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nixternal> dude got pissed by being called a troll...hahahahaha, and jenda confirmed it..that is great
<Hobbsee> nixternal: clearly you havent heard about this guy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ask nalioth or ompaul about "paddy frank"
<Hobbsee> or just paddy
<nixternal> ahhhh, I have heard
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, it really should work OOTB
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Agreed, but it's not not working because of anything to do with Kmail.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It's the whole agent business.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: true that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, it's an invalid bug there, maybe, but then it deserves another bug report about how the agent, etc, needs to integrate in with kmail.  so, whichever you prefer...
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I've been thinking about sending a message to devel-discuss to say let's just do it by default.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Would you mind taking a look at what I was thinking of sending?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: at least send the message as a RFC
<Hobbsee> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Hobbsee: pastebind or direct email?
<Hobbsee> dir email, probably.  whichever
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I was already headed towards the pastebin, so http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28178/
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> ScottK: s/gnpug/gnupg/
<ScottK> OK
<Hobbsee> ScottK: looks great :)
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK sends.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If something gets started by an init in /etc/x11/Xsession.d, what's the proper way to stop it on logout?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> dunno
<ScottK> OK.
<Hobbsee> actually, what i *would* have added to that email was a request about enabling ssh support via the agent, too
<ScottK> Maybe nixternal knows...  ^^
<Hobbsee> you can run with an --enable-ssh in the 90gpg-agent.sh, which lets it handle ssh too
<ScottK> Hmmm.
* ScottK has a 90x11-common_ssh-agent that starts the actual ssh-agent.
<ScottK> I think I'll take the kmail gpg bug and point it at gnupg2.
<DaSkreech> I want a konqissie t-shirt :(
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm crashing so have a good day whilst I sleep.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: have a good sleep :_)
<DaSkreech> night ScottK
<DaSkreech> hi Jucato  hi Hobbsee  ello nixternal
<Hobbsee> hiya DaSkreech
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<DaSkreech> hey Jucato do you cook?
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> yo
<nixternal> why is it a pain to control color depth in Kubuntu? we don't have it where we can set 16bit/24bit easily
<nixternal> I didn't realise that if you create a package under the GPL/LGPL/GFDL and you don't include it, you are violating the license
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I am going to hold off on this icon set for 2 reasons...license is #1 of course, but I just noticed that the icon in Konqueror, the animated logo, is the freakin' Linspire logo
<Hobbsee> nixternal: erk.  ddint notice that
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<nixternal> ya, I couldn't tell what it was at first, but people commented on kde-look, so I took a closer look and sure enough it is
<nixternal> JR said this guy is impossible to contact about the license stuff as well. I guess he has experience with this guy in the past as well
<nixternal> if recreating the orig.tar.gz allows us to do this, I am all for it. I will keep me as the Maintainer then on our side, and update the README until we can hopefully get him to take care of the licensing stuff
* Hobbsee wonders if mez ever got that sponsor
<nixternal> for the new katapult?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> I was supposed to get some new screenshots of it tonight and never got the chance
* nixternal checks revu
<nixternal> I think I seen a message about it
<Hobbsee> he was asking for asponsor in here
<Hobbsee> a while ago
<nixternal> so far it looks good, let me dget it and check it out...but I am fairly certain he knows what he is doing, even with his lintian cheats :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<DaSkreech>  dget?
<nixternal> dget the .dsc file and it will grab the files necessary in order to build the package
<DaSkreech> au
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> well gnight
<DaSkreech> see you tomorrow
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I went ahead and advocated it if you want to look at it. It is running here now :)
<nixternal> and my doc is finally in it, so that makes me happy...I should bust his chaps for not putting my name in the license :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh, so it is on revu? cool
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5839
<nixternal> if you advocate it, I can upload it if necessary
<Hobbsee> how are you going to uplaod it?
<Hobbsee> !info katapult gutsy
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.4-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 326 kB, installed size 2960 kB
<Hobbsee> besides, it's not a new package, ti doesnt need 2 acks.
<nixternal> ahhhh, upload it via dput
<Hobbsee> yes, but it's in main
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> that is right :)
<nixternal> well then, get to work ;p
<Hobbsee> heh
<_marseillais> hi
<Hobbsee> hiya
* _marseillais is wondering how to know wich time is 1400 UTC fo me??
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hold up on that upload for a minute
<nixternal> unless it is to late
<Hobbsee> havent touched it yet
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: timeanddate.com
<_marseillais> thanks hobbsee
<nixternal> Hobbsee: there is a bug in it
<nixternal> it starts up when you login opened
* _marseillais will try to come but it'll be hard! i'm at job at this hour
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<_StefanS_> mhb: sorry, I havent had time to look at adept yet. You might wanna get someone else to do it, if you can't wait (or is it already fixed?)
<_StefanS_> Hobbs!
* _StefanS_ look into the ground.
<Hobbsee> heh
<xerosis> mornin'
<Hobbsee> hiya xerosis
<xerosis> hey Hobbsee
<Tonio_> yop
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee :)
<xerosis> Hobbsee: what do I do with openGL bugs?
<Hobbsee> xerosis: depends what they are,i guess.  not sure
<xerosis> Hobbsee: bug 115056
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115056 in kdebase "kdesktop_lock doesn't work" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115056
<mhb> _StefanS_: manchicken said he fixed it
<mhb> _StefanS_: hopefully he'll upload adept soon, so we can test it
<mhb> manchicken: ^^
<_StefanS_> mhb: ok, sounds good.
<jjesse> morning
<manchicken> mhb: I've got a couple kinks to work out first, but yeah, it is working.
<manchicken> Ooh, kicker crashed.
<manchicken> No error screen or anything. Just silently failed.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK> nixternal: I had a package rejected by Tollef during Feisty development for lack of upstream having included $LICENSE in orig.tar.gz.  They just said which license the program was released under.  I repacked the orig.tar.gz to add $LICENSE and he accepted it.
* ScottK just finished the overnight (for me) scrollback...
<siretart> ScottK: hmm. sounds dangerous. it could be seen as 'relicencing software without having the copyright' by pedantic ppl
<ScottK> siretart: Well in this case the upstream clearly indicated it was (IIRC) GPL, but didn't include the copy of the GPL (when contacted they whined that the GPL was longer than the program in question).
* ScottK would view it more as correcting an upstream ommission.
<siretart> ScottK: I didn't say you did something wrong. It's rather that you could create a problematic case quite easily
<siretart> ScottK: e.g. if upstream decides to change the license to something you don't want. Then you pretend that they told you it was GPL, and they start to state something different
<siretart> something like that. (hopefully) nothing commonly obsevered, but fun for pedants
<ScottK> siretart: Right.  In this case it wasn't just they told me it was GPL, the docs in the package said it was, but agreed that there are risks with this kind of thing.
<manchicken> Lots of duplicates of this adept locking issue.
<manchicken> Lots of duplicates.
<Hobbsee> nice.  mark as such :)
<sahin_h> Hi kubuntu-developers! I submit a bugreport agaings kvirc in launchpad.
<sahin_h> This is a security bug.
<sahin_h> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvirc/+bug/123037
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123037 in kvirc "KVIrc irc:// URI Handler Command Execution Vulnerability" [Medium,Triaged] 
<sahin_h> The fix is provided by the kvirc developers.
<sahin_h> Somebody able to create a fixed package for kubuntu?
<sahin_h> See the bugreport for more details
<sahin_h> I'm just a user I'dont have any idea how can I create a debdiff.
<ScottK> sahin_h: If you go to #ubuntu-motu there is likely someone there that can walk you through the process.  Kvirc is in the Universe repository in Ubuntu, so that's a better place to ask for help.
* Hobbsee has looked at it slightly
<sahin_h> ScottK: Ok. I will ask help there. I just tried this channel because I saw nixternal did the last chnage
<ScottK> sahin_h: You'll find nixternal there too, but maybe Hobbsee was volunteering to help you.  I'm not sure....
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: any idea if that affects 3.2.4?
* Hobbsee avoids SRU's
<Hobbsee> was just looking at it for gutsy
<sahin_h> sahin_h: I think  3.2.4 is affected, because the kvirc developers made the fix against the svn version.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: I think  3.2.4 is affected, because the kvirc developers made the fix against the svn version.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: However the fix only two additional line, if understand correctly...
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: looks more than 2 additional lines?
<Hobbsee> the stuff in the admin/ dir
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Let me check again...
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Did you follow this link? https://svn.kvirc.de/kvirc/changeset/630/#file3
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: yes
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: there's 2 lines in kvi_ircurl.cpp, plus a whole lot in admin/
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Well... I told you. I'm just a kubuntu user. ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: of course, i dont know if we *need* the whole lot in admin/ - some of it looks like relibtoolisation.
* Hobbsee pokes nixternal 
* Hobbsee thinks nixternal should fix it
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: These other changes are required for the security fix?
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Don't think so, but I'm not sure...
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: neither.  especially not at this time of night, when i'm having multiple conversations about multiple bugs at once
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: So our last hope is nixternal? ;-)
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: I'm just joking...
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: :P
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: i'm probably here after i get some sleep, etc
<Hobbsee> if i'm not out at a friends place
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Yep, the kids will home soon... so for me the the night shift just begun... :-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> almost 2am here
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Almost 18:00 here...
<Hobbsee> hungary?
<Hobbsee> nice
<sahin_h> Yep
<sahin_h> Hungary most of time, however I travel a lot in Europe...
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<nixternal> so kvirc needs fixing ey?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, likely
<nixternal> lovely
<crimsun> great, rich can do it.
* Hobbsee ponders if nixternal will try to get kvirc working on vista too...
<nixternal> now I will, just for you ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<toma_> how is the state of gutsy ?
<Hobbsee> mostly works
<nixternal> oh this will be fun..kvirc in our repos don't even have the file they patched upstream for the security fix
<nixternal> found it...different location than in the svn :)
<jjesse> afternoon :L)
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> afternoon to you as well sir
<nixternal> are we still doing breezy updates? i.e. security fixes?
<jjesse> in meetings all week
<jjesse> how are you?
<yuriy> nixternal: i thought breezy support is over
<nixternal> ya, it is
<yuriy> nixternal: congratulations on MOTU btw
<nixternal> just wanted to make sure
<nixternal> thanks!
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you read devel-discuss?
<nixternal> yes
* ScottK is curious if you have an opinion about my gpg-agent proposal?
* nixternal looks
<nixternal> hrmm...I know I had troubles with KMail and GPG when I set it up last year, but I have been dist-upgrading since Dapper Flight 3 I think
<nixternal> I do know that the agent has killed debuild in the past and wouldn't call the pinentry-qt to enter my password...so I had to always use the -k flag
<ScottK> Right.  That's fixed for Gutsy.  I verified the fix for StevenK before he uploaded it.
<nixternal> sweet jesus, it works now :)
<nixternal> dude, that hasn't worked for over a year
<ScottK> I think we are very close to get it to work out of the box.  This (the gpg.conf) is the last major hurdle.
<nixternal> I have the useagent set in my desktop, but I don't have the agent installed
<ScottK> nixternal: You just need to know who to bitch and moan to.  He fixed it in one day last week when I whined enough.
<nixternal> I copy over my ~/.gnupg directory from computer to computer...much easier that way
<nixternal> and my laptop is the only one using the agent
<ScottK> Right.
<nixternal> so i can verify it doesn't hurt a thing
<nixternal> that is, having the agent set in gpg.conf and not having the agent installed
<ScottK> OK.  It might be useful to reply to the effect of the proposed change is harmless afayct and it'd be cool to get gpg w/kmail working out of the box.
<nixternal> I will do that really quick right now
<ScottK> seahorse-agent works not too (not that we care about that on this channel).
<nixternal> sent
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ryanakca_> nixternal: hmm... I guess that since GPG will work OOTB, no need for docbookifying the KMail+GPG-agent documentation?
<ScottK> ryanakca_: Got to get it approved/agreed first ...
<ryanakca> ah, okies :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-03
<Riddell> kwwii!
<Riddell> you made it home?
<kwwii> yepp, about an hour ago
<Riddell> much trouble?
<kwwii> took almost 10 hours, but I made it
<kwwii> glasgow was easy but amsterdam was the problem
<kwwii> :P
<kwwii> I spent exactly 5 min going through security
<kwwii> I was amazed at how well they are handling the situation
<kwwii> but there are lots of police with automatic weapons
<kwwii> I noticed that from the internet in Glasgow two of my email accounts received no mail :-(
<kwwii> rather, my client didn't receive the mails....
<Riddell> they're blocking something?
<kwwii> apparently so
<kwwii> either that or two different email servers went down at the same time
<kwwii> btw...did you snag my adapter from aaron?
<kwwii> my cell phone plug doesn't work in the other one I have
<Riddell> oh no, I passed on the message but havn't got it off him yet
<Riddell> will remember to do so tomorrow
<nixternal> howdy
<kwwii> Riddell: I owe you a pint (or an irnbru)
<kwwii> btw. it tasted much better in Glasgow than the can of it I tried in London
<nixternal> kwwii: don't lie :)
<kwwii> nixternal: honestly, it tastes pretty good - I bought a bottle at the airport before I left
<nixternal> I could never acquire the taste
<kwwii> not half as sweet as mountain dew but it all the good points
<nixternal> my x-wife likes it
<kwwii> hehe, now I know why you don't like it
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> hey, her and I love toxic hell (taco bell)
<kwwii> I must admit that every second or third visit home I also visit that fine establishment.
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii> think I will post the akademy group pic I made an go to sleep ...see you soon
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> real quick in kubuntu speedcrunch is found under what menu?
<jjesse> slow night?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Tribe 2 released! | Kubuntu Meeting - 4th July, 1400 UTC. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> morning all
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: real qucik currently not in my kubuntu install, where is speedcrunch located in the k menu
<Hobbsee> jjesse: utilities
<jjesse> cool working on speed crunch doc
<jjesse> and wanted to verify
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<jjesse> hopefully we can get that done in time for gutsy :)
<jjesse> and fill another missing hole
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool
<nixternal> damn, jjesse is working on all kinds of upstream docs
<nixternal> he is putting me to shame right now
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Lure> Riddell: interesting patch: http://pinaraf.blogspot.com/2007/07/quick-and-dirty-clock-applet-patch-for.html
* Hobbsee pokes the topic
<nixternal> umm. I sure hope when I reboot, my battery will be back
<nixternal> I just got a message after the updates that said my battery had been removed :)
<ScottK> nixternal: You're still here with no battery, so it must be some kind of miracle.
<nixternal> I am plugged in :)
<nixternal> I rebooted and the battery was back
<nixternal> however....keyboard issues and eth0 didn't start up
<nixternal> keyoard issues tend to work themselves out
<nixternal> see, the b didn't type on that one
<nixternal> either a key won't presssssssssssssa and activate, or it doe that right there...repeats
<ScottK> OK, but it was funnier my way.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hrmm, the Google plugin for the new Katapult doesn't work correctly, unless of course I am doing something wrong
<Jucato> no it doesn't
<nixternal> ahh, is it supposed to work though?
<Jucato> it is missing a "search" before the "?q=" part...
<Jucato> well, when I tried to use it a few months ago, it was working
<Jucato> can't recall when that was :)
<nixternal> hrmm...easy enough fix
<Jucato> for you, it should be :)
<nixternal> actually for you as ell
<nixternal> well
<nixternal> stupid keyboard
<Jucato> my guess is this line from actionsearch.cpp:	_gotourl.addQueryItem("q", _searchquery->text().mid(_searchquery->catalog()->triggerWordLength() + 1));
<nixternal> all you have to do is grep the ?q= part, find it in the code, and add search beforeit more than liely
<nixternal> oh jeesh, he has it like that...ok
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes, but particularly for you given your well known love of proprietary software.
<Jucato> or the one before that...	_gotourl.setPath("/");
<Jucato> in Katapult, "google hello" yields this URL: http://www.google.com/?q=hello&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Jucato> which should be: http://www.google.com/search?q=hello&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<nixternal> adding search to the _gotourl.setPath("/search"); will fix it
<Jucato> thought so...
<nixternal> building it now with that added
* Jucato is sometimes good at just guessing :)
<nixternal> need to find the code that has it starting up
<nixternal> well you can actually read that with plain english and understand that part I think
<Jucato> actionsearch.cpp?
* Jucato kinda went in circles for a while...
<nixternal> is that the file :)
<Jucato> if my guess is correct, yes
<nixternal> yup, that fixed that one
<nixternal> now let me find the startup issue
<Jucato> :)
* ScottK waits impatiently for the new pinentry to build so we can get it into main....
* nixternal wonders if Mez was a Java programmer back in the day
<ScottK> Riddell: I've about got pitti's comments on the pinentry MIR resovled.  What do we (I suspect actually meaning you) need to do to get gnupg-agent moved to main?
<Riddell> ScottK: file a bug on ubuntu-archive and ask for it
<Riddell> I'm at akademy so not got time this week
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Will do.
<Riddell> file a bug on the package and subscribe ubuntu-archive I mean
<ScottK> Right.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed kdelibs ftbfs on i386
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: it just missed a buildprep to regenerate makefiles
<Riddell> what was up?
<Riddell> tsk
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's needed because of kubuntu patch 61
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, we have to ways to add icons, which is stupid
<Tonio_> the hibernate icons are installed via make install and the other one via rules and uudecode
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should unify this
<Tonio_> Riddell: the other question is "why did that work with the others architectures ???"
<Tonio_> Riddell: another autobla magic, looks that it regenerated the makefiles according to the buildlog, but didn't want to do it on i386...
<Tonio_> Riddell: next upload, I'll change the way we install the hybernate icons, to do the same way than with the "system" one
<Riddell> which way are you going to use?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the "rules" one, cause that doesn't require buildprep to be used with each debian merge
<Tonio_> Riddell: although the standard way sounds "cleaner"
<Tonio_> uudecode during binary-install is not as clean, but easier to maintain I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to finish the new kdebluetooth framework toonight, and will work on ark tomorrow, still a bunch of fixes to do there
<Tonio_> Riddell: we will have to discuss on what to do with the bluetooth framework.... it is really nice but still buggy, so do we want to include it and work on it before the release or wait.... that's the big deal :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: uudecode and editing rules make it harder to sync to debian
<Riddell> Tonio_: we can live with bugs at this stage, I'd say get it in
<Tonio_> Riddell: harder but you cannot "forget" to run buildprep, which happens quite often
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but you can forget to merge properly with debian and then they go missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay let's put all the icons the standard way with a cdbs+uuencode patch and document the buildprep
<Riddell> that's my preference
<Tonio_> Riddell: the easier way in fact, what I do with kdebase or kdelibs is to always perform a buildprep before upload
<Riddell> yes, that's a good thing to do really
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but I'd be curious to understand why it worked with other arch..... that's theorically impossible without the buildprep...
<Tonio_> can't wait to get rid of automake in fact :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how's the akademy going ? so sad I can't be there with you...
<Riddell> going a lot better now we have internet access :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: wget -r http://home.kde.org/~akademy07/videos/
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Tonio_> Tm_T: will look thanks ;)
<LeeJunFan> hrm, flash doesn't work in konq atm.
<vprints> I got some freeze-ups with the videos
<DaSkreech> Gutsy?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, gutsy.
<mok0>  Does anybody here know a good autoconf macro to check for libcurses?
<Riddell> #kde-devel better place to ask
<mok0> thx will try there
<jjesse> afternoon
<DaSkreech> Hey
<jjesse> hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you doing?
<jjesse> doing good
<jjesse> trying to keep up with work
<DaSkreech> Does anyone else get double rss feeds from the Kubuntu site?
<DaSkreech> How many people does Canonical employ?
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech> Anyone read the latest Full Circle Magazine?
<Tm_T> I just finished browsing it
<Tm_T> xerosis: pong
<xerosis> Tm_T: gah, completely forgotten what i pinged fo
<xerosis> r
<Tm_T> yup, maybe just say what it is rightaway? (;
<xerosis> will do next time ;)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: After installing Kubuntu join #ubuntu on IRC ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hum, that's ok, thought not best
* DaSkreech tosses gears in the air and walks off in a huff
<DaSkreech> Anyone has the Kubuntu Site on RSS?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss
<DaSkreech> Right. Does it come up with Double articles for you?
<DaSkreech>  I've been getting that since last week I think
<Riddell> looking at the file in my text editor no :)
<giangy> DaSkreech: me too (akregator 1.2.7)
<DaSkreech> giangy: Just suddenly happened?
<DaSkreech> 1.2.6 for me
<DaSkreech> Did you go through them?
<DaSkreech> For me when it started posting double the entries that had an associated picture on the website but none for the RSS fedd now had the picture
* DaSkreech starts deleting random stuff from his computer to make space for akademy
<DaSkreech> That was kinda strange
<nixternal> OK, so is the problem hal or nm for the recent issues now?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-04
<jussi01> hello everyone
<jussi01> Im just wondering if there is an eta for kdm in gutsy to be fixed?
<xerosis> jussi01: fixed?
<jussi01> xerosis: yeah... sorry...
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> xerosis: ping
<xerosis> Tm_T: pong?
<Tm_T> *miss*
<Tm_T> 0-1
<xerosis> ;)
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> libcurl4-gnutls broke amarok :(
<Hobbsee> greetings!
<ScottK> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<ScottK> You missed me thumping one of your favorite MOTUs for a screwed up merge.  The good news is once thumped he came up with a patch.
<Hobbsee> who was it?
<Hobbsee> LongPointyStick: still exists, anyway
<ajmitch> wasn't me!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> anyone got any patches for kdelibs?
<_StefanS_> moin
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: going to be at the meeting?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: yes, I just have to figure what local it is
<_StefanS_> local time
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: whats that utc time converter called?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: timeanddate.com
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: or @schedule <city>
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<ubotu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 05 Jul 00:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jul 06:00: Edubuntu | 06 Jul 06:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 11 Jul 01:00: Kernel Team | 11 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 13 Jul 01:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<_StefanS_> @schedule copenhagen
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Copenhagen: 04 Jul 16:00: Kubuntu Developers | 04 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team | 11 Jul 14:00: Edubuntu | 12 Jul 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<Hobbsee> there you go :)
<Hobbsee> hrm, this is looking awfully like a hobbsee-meeting.
<Riddell> et moi
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you text me 10 mins before so I don't forget?  jriddell.org/contact.html
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: er, do i need  acountry code based on that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or is it just +07....
<_StefanS_> how long is the meeting today? an hour or so?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: should be.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: might be shorter, looking at that
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, I probably only be in for 30mins or so
<_marseillais> @schedule paris
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Paris: 04 Jul 16:00: Kubuntu Developers | 04 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team | 11 Jul 14:00: Edubuntu | 12 Jul 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<_marseillais> hi
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, replace 0 with +44.  and this already seems to be in my phone.  cool
* Hobbsee isnt used to texting/calling people overseas yet
<Hobbsee> although i've learnt to give out mine with the +61 in front, now
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason kds depends on xterm now ? I thik that was for the package installer/service menu right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we can get rid of it I guess
<Riddell> Tonio_: that can go then
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do it today, I'm on my contrib day so let's go !!
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also prepare a MIR for kdebluetooth, needs a new builddep in universe
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't a -dev package always supposed to depend on the associated lib ? I think there is an issue with the obewftp lib
<Riddell> yes, it should
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so that looks wrong.... can you just give me your opinion reguarding to this one :
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/146
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is the control file.... pretty important since this one is the one requiring a MIR
<Riddell> Tonio_: is that complete, where is libopenobex1-dev?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is another lib/tarball
<Tonio_> Riddell: in my opinion the first package should be renamed to libxxx and then the -dev should depend on it
<Tonio_> btw I don't understand why is the other -dev added manually, that's ldh_shlibsdeps work....
<Riddell> so what's in libobexftp-dev?
<Riddell> how is it different from libopenobex1-dev?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know exactly, that's the funny thing.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to investigate, but I guess a MIR won't be accepted if we don't repackage this one ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've lost my kubuntu-meta tree, can you remind me of the sftp address for bzr ? or the project it is attached to on launchpad ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nevermind, just found it ;)
<haggai> Riddell: hope it's all going well up there. I've just done a ML admin run, looks like we have both been too busy recently to do it :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: the kio umountwrapper mir was not added to the queue page......... therefore couldn't be released
<Tonio_> fdoving: just done it
<allee> Tonio_: svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdebluetooth/trunk/   + patch with KDE svn fixes.
<Tonio_> allee: super :)
<Tonio_> allee wanted to talk with you about this )
<Tonio_> allee testing this now
<Tonio_> allee should we update with a patch or merghe the patch and release a svn snapshot ?
<allee> Tonio_: the KDE fixes are in via patch.  I've checked right now and the only 'remove configure &services' and a minor fix
<allee> are added in svn
<Tonio_> allee so maybe we should just package from svn then no ?
<allee> Tonio_: dgollub told me that he will (try to) work on kdebluetooth again this week.  I've perstered with some bugs already
<Tonio_> great news
<allee> Tonio_: everytime a new (unofficial) tarball is not worth the trouble.  todays fixes patch would be:
<Tonio_> allee in fact my plan was to get the package in and get people involved in fixing issues by kubuntu-devel ML
<allee> (0) ~/src/kdebluetooth/svn $ less svn.diff | wc -l
<allee> 71
<Tonio_> allee so ?
<allee> Tonio_: before upload try if you can pair a mouse.  Did crash for me (feisty and gutsy)
<Tonio_> allee I won't upload today we need to get a lib to main before
<Tonio_> allee btw what kind of thing would you suggest ?
<allee> Tonio_: which lib?
<Tonio_> allee:libobexftp-dev
<allee> Tonio_: wait one or two weeks and see what dgollub can fix in the meantime.  All bugs listed in debian/changelog are known to him and on his list to fix
<Tonio_> allee so let's wait a bit, prepare packages and hope it's going on the good way
<Tonio_> allee in the meantime, get the lib in main, and decide what to do in 2 weeks, right ?
<Tonio_> alleeI'll also try to get kmobiletools packaged for gutsy
<allee> Tonio_: right.  As is  kdebluetooth is promising but to crash (at least for me)
<Tonio_> allee true
<Tonio_> allee btw getting the package in gutsy and pushing people to help is a good way to get patches quickly
<allee> Tonio_: where's you pkg?   I can merge into alioth tonight
<Tonio_> allee hum, no need of this, it is almost identical to the alioth one
<Tonio_> allee in fact I used the alioth base to package :)
<Tonio_> just for local test
<allee> Tonio_: tata :)
<Tonio_> allee hehe ;)
<Riddell> haggai: oh, what was needing done?
* Hobbsee pokles the topic
<Riddell> Hobbsee: e-mail kubuntu-devel about the meeting
<Riddell> please
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kalsamix?content=56840&PHPSESSID=f47e325a832a5f5988cfa81129270d42
<Tonio_> Riddell: said to be much better than kmix..... deserves a try I'd say
<Hobbsee> Riddell: have done so before, but will do again
<Riddell> better in which way?
<Tonio_> Riddell: UI looks like "human readable" ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmix is a nightmare to understand reguarding to the record, line in part
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm packaging ktorrent stable released yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: and then give a ry at that alsamix
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm sorry for this, but I think I'd like to rediscuss the /media VS media:/ in the meeting :)
* Hobbsee comes back, with dinner
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is that of any problem ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: please do.  please do.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i was going to add it to the agenda, but i forgot.
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we are coming close to LTS quality, and those patches are not maintain, not even mature....
<Hobbsee> either those patches get pulled, or they get fixed, and i want a commitment on who's going to do them, and when by, as anything else doesnt seem to work.
* Hobbsee takes her release manager's hat off again
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'd just say "drop them" :) that's my opinion ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's what i'm leaning for - but hey, if someone's going to fix them, and actually get them fixed, and they work better than teh default, then i wont say no to that either
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: some part of this cannot be fixed anyway
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just go in /media and look
<Tonio_> you have a "cdrom0" folder
<Tonio_> always there, despite there is or not a cd
<Tonio_> same with floppy etc....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no way to see the devices like hard drives, and the list of those issues is long
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<Tonio_> and btw, use or mandriva users don't seem to really, really be bored by the fact very rare gtk apps fail to use the media:/ protocol....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: they have problems with gimp ? USE KRITA !
<Tonio_> ^^
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh, yes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont think too highly of that kalsamix, tbh - doesnt look very shiny, etc - and you've still got to know the difference between the recording and listening section
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just building this, I'll let you know my feeling :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you play with dolphin ?
<Hobbsee> yeah!
<Hobbsee> it's really nice!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: there is one thiing I really, really miss in it, is the effects while opening a folder
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i also dumped a thread on the forums asking which people preferred
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I have to package dolphin 0.9 and provide a default config in kds for this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: also we still have a big limitation with dolphin : ark support
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we have to write a servicemenu for this
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Tonio_> the problem with servicemenus is that they are fixed.... no way to get the options dynamically added depending what you have installed on the machine
<Tonio_> so do we add "rar" support for example or not ?
<Tonio_> that's a big problem
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and last thing, how do we easilly switch the default from konqueror to dolphin
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think that require a bit of coding for the defualt applications chooser kcm module
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i have no idea.  it's not in system settings, it seems
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's what I meant :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what do you do for a web browser though?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well tehnically, what's to be done is simple change the mimetype association : inode/directory from konqueror to dolphin :)
<Hobbsee> ah, point, yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but we need to let people do hat graphically
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I wouldn't probably let dolphin by default on gutsy, maybe gutsy+1
<Tonio_> so that people would get used to it for gutsy+2/kde4
<Hobbsee> i hear that kde3 dolphin is far worse than 4
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw, I've been able to grab a part of the dolphin/kde4 code and use it in kde3 :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: also there is d3lphin
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dolphin fork to add missing kde4 features
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we'll probably use this one soon
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: as soon I get the key of the stupid naming issue
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay kaslamix isn't that genius..... let's forget this and focus on d3lphin
<cynics> Tonio_: found you upload scim, actrually scim-setup entry is not the same as skim
<Tonio_> cynics: hum, you mean ?
<cynics> Tonio_: some one may choose use scim under kubuntu
<cynics> Tonio_: we'd better keep it
<Tonio_> cynics: the -setup thing is for gtk
<Tonio_> cynics: I didn't remove it, just hide the kmenu entry
<Tonio_> scim-setup still works
<Tonio_> I mean the command line thing
<cynics> Tonio_: yes, but if some one want to use scim, but not skim, he may not find it
<Tonio_> cynics: did you see what I removed ?
<Tonio_> cynics: I just hide the gtk-config tool entry from the kmenu
<cynics> cli dosen't suite for everyone
<cynics> Tonio_: I see, it will be hiden under KDE
<Tonio_> cynics: yeah, but corrupting the kmenu suits to everyone
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> btw this desktop file is tagged for gnome menu, so it creates a new "config" submenu in kmenu, which is useless
<Tonio_> cynics: btw, people using scim and explicitly wanting to tweak gtk on a kde desktop are rare :)
<Tonio_> cynics: should we install the gnome-system-tools then ? :)
<cynics> Tonio_: because you seldom use scim, so you will not know many guy will choose scim under KDE
<Tonio_> cynics: what would you suggest then ?
<Tonio_> get the kmenu crap for everyone because some people, for a very specific need, want to use a software that is not designed for their desktop ?
<Tonio_> cynics: the problem is that we have to make choices bu default
<Tonio_> cynics: I'm not hiding scim, just the gtk-setup thing
<Tonio_> and I'm sorry, people using kde are not supposed to tweak their gtk-settings
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: on that ntoe, do we want to include a patch to amarok so that gnome users can use the global key settings?
<Tonio_> cynics: if the tool would do something else, I'd not remove it, but it is just to configure gtk
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: whic patch is that ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/94272
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94272 in amarok "Global shortcuts not working" [Undecided,New] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw amarokapp: /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: known
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe we should just let amarok work and then consider fixing bugs :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is someone working on this
<Tonio_> ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's libtunepimp and such.  it's being fixed.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> kool
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<Tonio_> hello mhb ;)
<xerosis_> hey mhb
<mhb> we don't have many things to discuss at the meeting, do we?
<Hobbsee> mhb: no.  feel free to add
<cynics> Tonio_: it dosen't configure gtk, just a gtk fronted of scim for set up
<Tonio_> cynics: are we talking about scim-setup ?
<Tonio_> cynics: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture13.png
* Hobbsee so sleepy...
* Hobbsee falls asleep on Tonio_'s shoulder.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: good thing i didtn quite do that on the bus trip back :P
<Tonio_> cynics: unless I missunderstand how the tool works....
<Tonio_> cynics: that talks about toolbar to display etc..... is that supposed to work in kde-apps too ?
<Tonio_> hi Lure
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fancy testing dolphon 0.9 ? ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: got a deb?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> cynics: can you explain me how this tool works, because afaicr, that's to tweak settings for gtk/gnome windows....
<cynics> Tonio_: sure it can work under any kde
<Tonio_> cynics: okay so how to get it to work ?
<Tonio_> cynics: just so that I understand it ;)
<cynics> Tonio_: it just configure scim it self
<cynics> Tonio_: not any other gtk/gnome apps
<Tonio_> cynics: how to ?
<cynics> Tonio_: just run it, and then restart scim, its configure will work
<Tonio_> cynics: /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-panel-gtk: error while loading shared libraries: libscim-gtkutils-1.0.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tonio_> cynics: that's what happens when I start "scim"
<Tonio_> cynics: that's because we miss dependancies
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> okay, need coke.
* Hobbsee ponders the idea of coke at midnight
<Tonio_> cynics: which makes sense on a kde desktop, not to have the all gtk in it
<Hobbsee> hiya Lure!
<Tonio_> cynics: that's my problem with it
<Lure> hi Hobbsee - how is release mgmt going?
<Tonio_> cynics: it won't work by default, and corrupts the kmenu
<cynics> Tonio_: its a dependency issue
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's good!  i think it's fun.  everyone else thinks i'm insane.
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's a pity i dont have DC access at this point, though
<Tonio_> cynics: yep, but having 2 scim tools installed/available by default will make it complicated the task for a user
<Lure> Hobbsee: because they do not have pointy stick, so it is much harder for them ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> cynics: is there a good reason someone would want to use scim and not skim ?
* Hobbsee doesnt have to use the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  most of the time
<Lure> Hobbsee: just knowing that you have one is enough for me ;-)
<Hobbsee> lol
<cynics> Tonio_: the best way is hope the scim-1.6 can be released before gutsy released
<Lure> Hobbsee:  there is meeting soon, right?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep.  7 mins.
<Hobbsee> Lure: and i just have to stay awake for it...
* xerosis_ forgot it was UTC
<Tonio_> cynics: in the ideal situation, I'd say that scim shoudn't be installed by default, but it is as skim depends on it
* Lure is still at work, so not sure if I will be able to participate fully
<Tonio_> cynics: so what would you suggest to have a kmenu clean, no duplication, and so that people that want to use scim can do it easilly ?
<Tonio_> cynics: in my opinion, for the very rare people that want to use scim and not skim, using one command line once just to configure it is acceptable
<Tonio_> cynics: or at least better that having a crap kmenu for everyone, addd to duplication
<cynics> Tonio_: actrually many guy woll use scim under kubuntu
<Tonio_> cynics: I'm ready to any proposal if you have a better idea...
<Tonio_> cynics: yes but 99% of kubuntu users don't
<Tonio_> cynics: and the scim thing goes in a stupid section of the kmenu
<Tonio_> that's my problem with it....
<Tonio_> cynics: as it is a gnome based tool it goes in a "configuration" section that doesn't exist in the kde world
<Riddell> ** meeting in 5 minutes
<Tonio_> cynics: the solution would be to patch kdelibs to force scim-setup to go under system, but then it'll be horribly confusing for newbies because they would have 2 tools doing the same thing in the same kde section
<Tonio_> Riddell: what would be your option on that point ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: attempting to stay awake here...
<Hobbsee> :)
<haggai> Riddell: just a load of unanswered admin reqs & messages
<Hobbsee> hi haggai
<Riddell> haggai: thanks
<haggai> Hobbsee: hiya
<haggai> Riddell: no probs, it's the least I can do
<Tonio_> cynics: there is indeed another option, but that's quite complicated
<Tonio_> cynics: how about splitting the scim package, so that everything skim needs to work is in a scim-base package
<Riddell> kwwii: #ubuntu-meeting if you want
<Tonio_> then we don't have scim installed be default, so the people that want to use scim just have to install it and can now see it i nthe kmenu ?
<cynics> Tonio_: we can not split scim more now, for libscim will depends on some gtk stuffs
<Tonio_> cynics: wouldn't tht make sense ?
<Hobbsee> --> meeting
<cynics> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> libscim depends on gtk stuff ? damn....
<Tonio_> cynics: I'm ready to find better solution with you after the meeting right ? :)
<cynics> Tonio_: okey
<Tonio_> cynics: but I hope you understand that we don't want a crappy kmenu ot of the box for 100% of the users, when 0.1% of them would need and want scim in the first place
<cynics> Tonio_: me too
<Riddell> seele: about?
<Hobbsee> come to think of it...i should have probably announced the tribe 3 thing somewhere else apart from the kubuntu meeting first
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Riddell> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: like, maybe to -release first or something
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kubuntu is more important than -release :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's wider plans than that, but they are staying secret
<seele> Riddell: eh?
<seele> oooh.. "[are you out and]  about?"
<Riddell> seele: oh hi, we're having a meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now, if you want to go for kubuntu membership (means you can get your blog on planet.ubuntu) do join in
<seele> ok..
* Jucato waves to seele :)
<Jucato> seele: excuse me. I've been reading your KDE 4 HIG documents. I'm wondering if the 3 remaining Follow-up Work items have been finished? :)
<_marseillais> who is maintainer of kubuntu-restricted metapackages? sorry i've no kubuntu at work.
<Riddell> _marseillais: Hobbsee
<manchicken> Finally.
<manchicken> Stupid network connection went down yesterday.
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, could think about adding libtunepimp5-mp3 to this metapackage?
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: what for?
<Hobbsee> libtunepimp5 is already there
<_marseillais> it's needed by amarok if you want to auto tag mp3 file with internet
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, of course but it doesn't work for mp3 and amarok need it to update tag
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: ah right.  can you file a bug on it and assign it to me?
* Hobbsee doesnt really want to do it tonight
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, no problems i mark it on my todo list for this evening when i come back home
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> Riddell: sorry for not responding, I had to leave for a minute
<mhb> abattoir: pokey
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it is your fault I didn't know about today's meeting :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you didnt read your email, then.
<Hobbsee> but it was added to the topic late, yes.
<abattoir> mhb: hi!
<nixternal> hehe
<abattoir> Hobbsee, nixternal too :)
<nixternal> howdy abattoir
<nixternal> somebody turned the heat on today...but I am staying green!
<nixternal> thank god for the pool in the back yard
<mhb> Hobbsee: there will be an uprising against the stick of doom if you keep posting late announcements :o)
<Hobbsee> it wasnt so late!
* Hobbsee just hates posting to mailing list
<Hobbsee> s
<mhb> Hobbsee: I am sorry, but we have to punish you ... with the only torture instrument we have available - minutes
<manchicken> The bcm43xx driver works beautifully... until it's time for backups to run.
<Hobbsee> mhb: now you be careful, else i'll voluntell you to do the next lot
<mhb> Hobbsee: I did the last one, remember?
<manchicken> As soon as that fat gzip process fires off, bcm43xx goes retarded.
<Hobbsee> and?
<nixternal> Riddell: Kubuntu turning KDE into an operating system - I am guessing this one is you? :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: well, are we the only two to do the minutes? :o)
<nixternal> manchicken: bcm43xx makes my wifi would out of the box now, however it isn't working to well just yet
<nixternal> I am still using NdisWrapper
<Hobbsee> mhb: probably
<manchicken> nixternal: It works, sure.  I'm using it right now.
<Hobbsee> dont remember, ,tbh, especially not at htis time of night
<manchicken> But it is flakey with processor-heavy loads.
<nixternal> manchicken: Napverille Ribfest is the bomb this year. Saturday had George Thorogood, lastnight was Heart, and tonight is the Marshall Tucker Band
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> They had George Clinton at the taste a few years ago.
<nixternal> great ribs, all kinds of local microbrews
<manchicken> I saw him.  Man... what a disappointment that show was.
<nixternal> haha, I was there for GC at the Taste
<Hobbsee> manchicken: please fix adept, kthxbye :)
<nixternal> that was the last time I went...to many people for me
<nixternal> haha Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> manchicken: do you want some help with bug triage for that?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: As soon as I get my wireless working better I will.
<nixternal> brb
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm working on the dpkg locks issue now.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: cool :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: If you've got any high priority issues that haven't been triaged, then yes, that'd be quite nice :)
<manchicken> But first I need to get driverloader running again.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: okay, will try to look when i'm around, etc
<manchicken> Wow.  linuxant's installer has gotten much more sophisticated.
<manchicken> I'm impressed.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Would you please look at Bug #124013 and see if you think it needs anything else before I subscribe ubuntu-archive.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124013 in gnupg2 "Please promote gnupg-agent binary from Universe to Main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124013
<ScottK> err Hobbsee_ even ^^
<Hobbsee> zomg who put that shortcut there...
<Hobbsee> ctrl+q is far too close to ctrl+w
<Hobbsee> ScottK: looks fine
<Hobbsee> ScottK: does gnupg-agent need to be a dependancy of pinentry, incidently?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Dunno and thanks.
<Hobbsee> otherwise it probably wont stay in main
<Hobbsee> ScottK: unless it's explicitly seeded that is
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, is it possible to use pinentry without gnupg-agent?
<nixternal> hrmm, I can't watch Riddell's or sabdfl's talks, the video locks up and mplayer says I don't have the codec
<nixternal> I am a multimedia idiot obviously
<mhb> nixternal: no you are not
<nixternal> ahh, Riddell's works, sabdfl's doesn't
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: We're going to make kmail depend on it.  That'll keep it in Main.
<mhb> nixternal: heh, actually, the Riddell's video refused to open in kaffeine here until I renamed it
<Hobbsee> ScottK: pinentry-qt, or gnupg-agent?
<ScottK> Both
<nixternal> hahaha, Riddell's talks starts out with the swimming pool pic and all you see is Hobbsee smiling! :)
<Hobbsee> can you use pinentry-qt without gnupg-agent
<manchicken> konvi and konqui do not like it when you switch network devices AT ALL.
<Hobbsee> nooooooo!!!!
* Hobbsee beats Riddell 
<nixternal> lol, yup
* Hobbsee was so cold that day.
* Hobbsee was seriously blue.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wanted me to take a picture of him and sladen - i couldnt actually take the picture, as my hands had gone numb.
<Hobbsee> hwo did i become the kubuntu covergirl anyway?
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i really *didnt* want to look like a drowned water rat, for a kde talk.
<nixternal> hahaha, the Kubuntu Covergirl! that rocks!
<manchicken> Maybe she was born with it.  Maybe its Mabelene.
* Hobbsee is so utterly and totally going to kill you both.
<Hobbsee> and Riddell
<Hobbsee> :P
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'll look into pinentry and does it need gnupg-agent as a dep.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Can you change the Kubuntu seeds?
<Tonio_> for those interested I just uploaded the latest dolphin
<nixternal> maybe its mabelene! manchicken that was classic right there...that was funny right dare, i dun car who u r
<Tonio_> that'll be my big todo next week : make it work better
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think it would be useful to go ahead and seed gnupg-agent then.
<manchicken> nixternal: "Lord, I apologize, and please bless the little pigmea's down there in new guinnea."
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> ScottK: file me a bug, and i'll do it, but i suspect it gnupg-agent needs to be a dep of pinentry-qt nayway, in which case the seed isnt needed
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> Git'r'Done!
<ScottK> OK.  I'll file the bug for now and then investitage when I can.
<nixternal> ScottK: you going into DC tonight?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Should I assign the bug to you?
<ScottK> nixternal: No way.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yes please
<ScottK> OK.
<manchicken> (+ 1 (emacs M-x compile))
<ScottK> nixternal: Our Germain au pair is going.
<nixternal> the last time I went for the 4th at the Mall, I got busted with an open container, and sat the entire 4th in a paddy wagon that was super hot
<ScottK> Every year they go.  I've never been.
<Tonio_> Riddell: hope you want to test it  ;)
<manchicken> Err...
<ScottK> nixternal: Heh.
<manchicken> (+ (emacs M-x compile) 1)
<manchicken> That's better.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ust did a little patch to change the app name and the desktop file
<manchicken> nixternal: I saw some folks who should have been busted at the Piatt County show last night.
<ScottK> Oops.  Switched channels without noticing.
<manchicken> Just because your car is stationary in exit traffic doesn't mean that drinking and driving laws are no longer applicable.
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> manchicken: it amazes me...people get away with stupid stuff, and as soon I do it, I get busted
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/
<Tonio_> dolphin deb file for those interested in testing
* nixternal grabs it
<manchicken> nixternal: True, that.
<nixternal> gdebi-kde is pretty killer btw mhb!
* Hobbsee downloads the *correct* video this time
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Bug #124021 filed for your keeping track of the work purposes....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124021 in kubuntu-meta "Please add gnupg-agent to the Kubuntu seeds" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124021
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> leaving the computer now, brb
<Hobbsee> ScottK: please make sure you add the results of your investigations to that report :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I will.
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee so tired.....
<ScottK> Today is a holiday here, so I don't know how much work I'll get done on it today.
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough
<manchicken> nixternal: I still think it's a damned shame that fireworks are illegal in this state.
<ScottK> My 4 year old daughter is currently making "Lunch" for her "Children" with grass and leaves she collected from the yard.
<Hobbsee> heh, awww
<manchicken> Although some lady at this fireworks stand was trying to convince me that her wares were perfectly legal.  But Roman candles are most certainly not legal in Illinois.
<manchicken> But that doesn't stop the police from letting you borrow their lighter to set them off with :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<manchicken> ScottK: Well, you should give her a nice bottle of hot sauce.
<manchicken> ScottK: Everybody knows that grass and leaves taste better with hot sauce.
* Hobbsee grumbles
<manchicken> ... come to think of it, I can't think of too many vegetables that don't taste better with hot sauce...
<nixternal> manchicken: NBC 5 says they are looking at making the fireworks laws even worse
<manchicken> Why?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: You should keep an eye on mok0 in #ubuntu-motu.  He works in an all KDE shop, has several KDE packages on REVU, and is very knowlegeable.  He's new to Ubuntu, but is an experienced RPM packager and will come along quickly.
<nixternal> because they aren't bad enough I guess. they think making more laws will stop them
<Hobbsee> ScottK: right.  please do likewise :)
<manchicken> This "let's make everything illegal" mentality is inconsistent with freedom.
<manchicken> nixternal: No, they'll just put people in jail for having innocent fun.
<nixternal> that it is...that is why Illinois gets on my nerves
<nixternal> well, they need to realize how overpopulated our prisons and jails are
<manchicken> nixternal: Because illinois jails are just full of vacant space itching for inmates....
<manchicken> These are the same people who complain about prison over-crowding and court system saturation.
<manchicken> I hate intentionally locking my dpkg database to test this thing.
<manchicken> It scares me.
<Hobbsee> it'll screw up your system
<Hobbsee> you'll have to reformat, etc
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> you will also need a fire extinguisher
<manchicken> Ooh, I've got two of those :)
<manchicken> So I'm good to go.
<nixternal> rock on with your badself then :)
* Hobbsee wonders why she didnt just destroy Riddell's camera while she had it
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Hobbsee: all you would have to do is take a picture of me, that would destroy it
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mind you, that was a nice, warm, baby pool
<manchicken> Or take a picture of Richard Stallman :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/ubuntuchicago.jpg
<nixternal> the guy who took that picture, his camera hasn't worked since
<manchicken> Damnit, isn't there a way to lock your dpkg database manually without having to kill an install process manually?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Will do, just wanted to make sure you knew.
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> did anyone watch any of the KDE 4 talks from the link Riddell gave? sabdfl one locks the video, and the Riddell one the video works, but has intermittent locks
<nixternal> ahh, thep roblem is mplayer, Kaffeine also has an issue, however vlc once again just works
<RadiantFire> what link would that be?
<nixternal> http://home.kde.org/~akademy07/videos/
<manchicken> Grumble... had my conditional in the wrong spot.
<Riddell> Tonio_: where's your media image http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture14.png ?
<manchicken> the kde: ioslave has a bad search URL...
<manchicken> Yay!  I crashed adept :)
<manchicken> Why does STL have to be so hateful?
<RadiantFire> I sometimes think things are hateful, then I realized that I wasn't using the paradigm they were designed for
<manchicken> This is STL we're talking about.
<RadiantFire> ;-)
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> Man I can't hear anything on the Akademy oggs
<nixternal> DaSkreech: ya, I had to crank up the audio to 200% :)
<DaSkreech> How do you do that?
<nixternal> I have downloaded Sander's doc talk as well...KDE people wanted to eat Mark for lunch at the end of his keynote :)
<DaSkreech> Btw I just went deaf when Konversation Pinged me
<nixternal> DaSkreech: it was somewhat of a joke. I had to crank all levels on kmix as well as vlc
<nixternal> and then it was nice and loud except for questions from the audience
<DaSkreech> I have kmix up kmix wave up mplayer up
<DaSkreech> and ear buds
<DaSkreech> It sounds like a fly in the next room
<nixternal> heh, mplayer did seem kind of low as well, but vlc cranked out just fine
<nixternal> damn, jdong did you package ktorrent 2.2 that quick? if so, you da man!
* Lure is just watching Mark's talk
<Lure> and compiling kde4 ;-)
<DaSkreech> That's all I'd be doing
<DaSkreech> watching :)
<DaSkreech> I wonder if Kaffiene would play it louder
<Lure> nixternal: it was Tonio_ afair
<nixternal> hehe, he beat jdong to it
<nixternal> DaSkreech: kaffeine didn't work for me..it would play the audio but not the video
<nixternal> Mark's talk was pretty good actually
<nixternal> OK, I need to go see who is bbq'n because it smells good and I am hungry :)
<DaSkreech> The video works for me
<nixternal> bbiab
<DaSkreech>  lets see if i get audio :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ha ha I had the Volume on the haedphones down almost to mute
<manchicken> I'm gonna have to use a wait condition for this stupid thing I think.
<Tonio_> nixternal: I did :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: bug the packaging was super easy..... just a uupdate and that's it, nothing changed in the app
<mhb> nixternal: good to hear, does it work for you?
<mhb> nixternal: also, does Jonathan's talk play flawlessly in mplayer?
<DaSkreech> Which talk was his?
* DaSkreech laughs at njaard
<DaSkreech> Whoot Alpha 2 is out :)
<ScottK> Where's the Kubuntu packages then?
<mhb> DaSkreech: yes, only if Kubuntu had packages
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> mhb: gdebi-kde works almost flawlessly. I just tried to install dolphin with it and it said something about conflicts and only gave "cancel" as the only option..other than that it is working great
<mhb> nixternal: dolphin from tonio's pages?
<nixternal> mhb: none of the talks seem to play flawlessly for me
<nixternal> mhb: yes
<nixternal> although there were no conflicts or anything listed when I installed it via the command line
<mhb> nixternal: do you have a link, please?
<nixternal> one sec
<mhb> ScottK: the packages are on your machine, ready to be uploaded to kubuntu.org , aren't they?
<nixternal> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/
<mhb> ScottK: if not, you better start working on them :o)
<nixternal> had to scroll up for it
* Daskreech2 blinks
* ScottK is way to wimpy to be running, let alone building KDE4.
<Daskreech2> `What happened just now?
<nixternal> kde4 is yummy
<nixternal> I run it on my desktop
<Daskreech2> KDE 4.0? :-)
<mhb> of course
<mhb> we all are
<nixternal> I need to start working on weekly KDE Trunk Snapshots
<mhb> nixternal: packages? yummy
<nixternal> ya
<mhb> nixternal: that'd be great
<nixternal> I started on them one day, and just got so busy the past few weeks
<mhb> nixternal: I'm tired of seeing all the opensuse links to packages
<nixternal> hehe, me too...that is why I thought about doing so
<mhb> nixternal: too bad, I can't install it, wrong arch
<ScottK> Honestly getting S/MIME and GPG by default for Kmail/Kontact 3.5.7 in Gutsy is taking all the KDE time I have this cycle.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> but it is well worth it ScottK
<nixternal> at the same time, I wonder how many users are actually using the GPG and what not besides devs
<ScottK> Yes, but lots of companies use S/MIME.  That's what I was aiming for.  GPG comes as a byproduct of the S/MIME work.
<Daskreech2> Dot updated
<nixternal> ahh, excellent point ScottK...didn't even think about them
<ScottK> nixternal: US DoD mandates S/MIME in some respects now.  They keep trying to make it more mandatory and I want us to be ready.
<manchicken> Oh hell yeah.
<manchicken> I've got the unlocker working.
<manchicken> Now to clean up the patch.
<nixternal> when I try to watch a DVD with Kaffeine, it tells me "No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)
<nixternal> any fixes?
<nixternal> this is with feisty btw
<nixternal> libxine-extracodecs :0
<nixternal> derr
<Daskreech2> Silly
<manchicken> I don't think I'll get this patch out today.
<xerosis> nixternal: did just installed libxine-extracodecs work for you?
<nixternal> yup
<xerosis> i've been getting the same error since i bought my new laptop :(
<nixternal> libdvdread as well
<xerosis> got both
<nixternal> and do the libdvdcss stuff
<nixternal> ya, libxine-extracodecs fixed it
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> It really does work.
<nixternal> what does?
<manchicken> My fix to the dpkg locking problem in adept.
<nixternal> cool
<manchicken> Now if you fire up adept, and the database is locked, it'll give you the question of whether or not you want to try to resolve the issue.  If you click "Cancel," then it exits letting you resolve the issue manually.  If you click "No" then it continues into read-only mode.  If you click "Yes," then it opens a progress dialog and fires of a QProcess to run `dpkg --configure -a` and reopens the database in read-write mode.
<manchicken> I'll probably put up the patch tomorrow.
<manchicken> I've gotta get ready for my brother's birthday party.
<manchicken> He turns 20 today.
<mhb> manchicken: don't put up patches
<manchicken> mhb: What now?
<mhb> manchicken: that's so last-year :o) put up a branch somewhere
<manchicken> mhb: Version control is so 1990.
<manchicken> Besides, Riddell takes my patches and puts them in his branch.
<mhb> manchicken: well, I think managing version control with patches and email is so 1850
<manchicken> Ah, but I'm not managing version control :)
<mhb> manchicken: but I'm not sure if the 1848's revolutionaries would agree
<manchicken> I'm submitting patches on bug reports as fixes :)
<manchicken> mhb: I've just been uploading my patches to LP as fixes for buggies :)
<mhb> manchicken: hmm, okay then
<mhb> manchicken: the code to be aptched is the apt-get source'd gutsy adept?
<mhb> patched
<manchicken> mhb: I know it's a bit lazy, but I don't have time to manage branches and merge in this and that and all that.
<Riddell> nixternal: able to check over and improve and publish http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1027 ?
<nixternal> will do now
<manchicken> mhb: I am working from my changes made to apt-get source.
<manchicken> mhb: But I am assuming that ./debian/rules apply-patches has been run.
<mhb> that's logical
<manchicken> Because some of the features that I've fixed only exist in those patches :)
<manchicken> Such as changelog support.
<mhb> manchicken: did ya post the dpkg --configure patch yet?
<manchicken> Not yet.
<mhb> manchicken: looking for that to test
<nixternal> Riddell: posted!
<Mez> what's the process for sync requests now?
<nixternal> Riddell: what's up with kde 4 alpha 2 packages? have you started?
<manchicken> I'm applying the fix to the two other adept apps for testing.
<manchicken> mhb: Well I can send you a tarball.
<manchicken> I just don't have a clean diff ready just yet.
<mhb> manchicken: I can wait.
<manchicken> mhb: Because bzr makes me feel too limited.  Its merge capabilities are insufficient for keeping up with other folks' branches.
<Riddell> nixternal: I've been somewhat busy
<nixternal> OK, I am grabbing the source now
<manchicken> You can't merge someone else's changes into your branch and commit the merge without committing your other changes as well, etc.
<manchicken> It's just a nightmare.
<Riddell> volunteers welcome
<Riddell> but it'll need some dependencies
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, that's the " KDE SVN syndrome"
<mhb> manchicken: commit early, commit often, and you won't notice
<ScottK> Riddell: Speaking of dependencies ....  I filed the bug to move gnupg-agent to main, but seb128 said no need, just make it a dependeny of something in Main and it's automatic.
<ScottK> Riddell: If I sent you a kdepim debian/control diff for the S/MIME stuff could you apply it?  I'm very bzr impaired and don't have time to learn today.
<manchicken> mhb: If it doesn't compile, I don't commit :)
<manchicken> mhb: Either way, it's a limitation that I don't like working with.
<mhb> manchicken: like I said, KDE SVN syndrome
<manchicken> mhb: One should never commit code that doesn't compile.
<mhb> manchicken: no, one should never *release* code that doesn't compile
<mhb> manchicken: but yes, you're following the KDE SVN policy, which goes like that
<manchicken> mhb: When other people are looking at the branch, and trying to work off of it, committing code that doesn't compile is going to roadblock other people.
<mhb> manchicken: and that policy is the reason I commited only once into KDE SVN
<manchicken> mhb: No, I'm following sound version control practices.
<mhb> manchicken: if I followed your policy I'd never commit anything in Python :o)
<ScottK> Would someone running Gutsy please do me the favor of typing "python2.4 -V" in their console and tell me what result they get?
<mhb> 2.4.4
<ScottK> Did you upgrade from Feisty or install fresh?
<mhb> I haven't updated recently, though
<manchicken> mhb: Sure you would.  Python has a syntax checker, doesn't it?
<mhb> manchicken: it's not compiling, strictly speaking (you didn't get the joke, did you?)
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry I'm at akademy, someone else needs to upload this week
<ScottK> OK.
<manchicken> mhb: It's running it through the parser and compiler, but not the runtime, I would think.
<manchicken> I know that's what perl -c does.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll bug hobbsee then when she's awake.  Thanks.
<Mez> ok, theres an issue with akregator
<Mez> sip:
<Mez> grr
<Mez> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/akregator_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Mez>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/akregatorplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact
<Mez> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Lure_> antbody compiled kde4 (kdepimlibs) on gutsy?
<Lure_> it looks like gpgme is too old (0.3.16 vs 0.4.5)
<Lure_> solved: just had old version, but there is also newer (1.1.2) in archive: libgpgme11-dev
<jjesse> dagn did i miss the kubuntu-meeting today?
<mhb> jjesse: you did, unless you've been there
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: Since Rid$ell is at akademy, I'd appreciate it if you would apply the dependency changes in Bug #124074.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124074 in kdepim "Dependency changes for S/MIME and GPG by default in kmail" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124074
<_StefanS_> Timing buffered disk reads:  276 MB in  3.00 seconds =  91.86 MB/sec...
<_StefanS_> lvm2 rules :)
<xerosis> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> xerosis: pong ?
<xerosis> Tonio_: did you get the dolphin deb up?
<Tonio_> xerosis: yep, but I'm gonna patch it a bit, why ?
<xerosis> Tonio_: i meant as in uploaded but adept's just updated me to it, so ignore me :)
<Tonio_> xerosis: hehe :)
<Tonio_> xerosis: still a couple of bugs with this one, I'll have to fix them
<xerosis> Tonio_: looks good :)
<Tonio_> xerosis: can you confirm to me something ?
<Tonio_> xerosis: what happens if you try to add an item to the menubar ?
<Tonio_> xerosis: doesn't want to be added here
<xerosis> Tonio_: same here
<Tonio_> xerosis: oki so that confirms the problem....
<Tonio_> let's try to fix
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-05
<LeeJunFan> Is previewing pdf's in konqueror icons broken or is there some new dep in gutsy for it?
<LeeJunFan> Ah, I see kghostview doesn't work either, but kpdf does.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I got sick of trying to learn how to deal with bzr (I will, just not this week) so you've got the dependency changes for S/MIME by default in your bugmail.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: heh, fair enough
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's been problematic here too, for some reason
<ScottK> It's Bug #124074
<ScottK> The bot is very slow tonight.
<Hobbsee> oh dear
* ScottK pretends to be the bot...
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/124074
<ScottK> pitti promoted pinentry earlier today and so it should be safe to do this change now.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: kleopatra is still in universe too
<ScottK> Yes, but it's just recommends.  Is that a problem?
<ScottK> It's not an issue to leave it suggests if it is.
* ScottK thought just dependencies had to be in main?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ahhh, right, yes.  where recommends dont get instaleld by default, if it's not a metapackage
<Hobbsee> so that's fine
<ScottK> Cool,  I thought moving it to recommends made sense since certificate management is a royal PITA without it.
<ScottK> Wow.
* ScottK notices that goldenear is actually using IPv6.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124074 in kdepim "Dependency changes for S/MIME and GPG by default in kmail" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124074
<ScottK> 12 minutes.  Not bad.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> I am guessing the only dependency I will need to build here for KDE 4 alpha 2 is the Soprano library
<ScottK> Hobbsee: any idea what the timeline is for the next kdepim upload?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: when someone does it?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: do you want to check around for any more fixes & patches for it?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: we have any universe/multiverse things that need to get done asap?
* Hobbsee is going to have a shower, find breakfast, etc.
<nixternal> or anything actually
* ScottK is glad to look in lp for stuff.
<nixternal> no need for a shower and breakfast!
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that'd be cool
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i blackout / whiteout without food.
<nixternal> ya me too :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: go thru the apt-cache unmet -i stuff
<nixternal> and now you talking about food got me hungry
<nixternal> Hobbsee: will do
<Hobbsee> :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Go to #ubuntu-motu and ask StevenK what's up with libcurl.
<Hobbsee> hah, dont do that
<nixternal> hell no
<ScottK> Then stand back.
<Hobbsee> he's in the process of fixing it all
* ScottK knows.
<nixternal> man, he sure has uploaded a ton today that's for sure
<Hobbsee> btw - stevenk doesnt really get angry - so he wont blast you
<crimsun> speaking of food, still lunch tomorrow, ScottK?
<nixternal> still, libcurl is a touchy subject right now :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<crimsun> k.
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<ScottK> crimsun: How aobut Italian?
<crimsun> ScottK: sounds prime.
<ScottK> aobut/about
<nixternal> argh!
* nixternal goes and gets a snack
<ScottK> OK.  I'll come pick you up.  I'll get close and then call for specifics.
<crimsun> Ok
<ScottK> There's a place near Columbia Mall that I haven't had bad food at yet.
<crimsun> k
<manchicken> You all had a kubuntu meeting on the fourth of July?
<manchicken> That's the time of year when I get to go out and see people blow stuff up.
<manchicken> Sorry, but kubuntu meetings can't compete with fire and explosions.
<crimsun> well, I sat in an Internet caf, watched the fire and explosions, and wrote some unit tests.  So while a meeting might be boring, unit tests are no better.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: *grin*
<crimsun> On the other hand, you have a child(ren), so that's an entirely different vein.
* ScottK went out and got rained on.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I am *very* strongly against an upstream sync of adept unless there is a real necessity.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Looking at kdepim bugs there is only one other than my dependency change with a patch.  It's Bug #116593.  Reading the upstream comment: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126182, I'm a little leary of the patch, but OTOH, kmail IMAP being odd is kind of expected.  I'd be inclined to give it a shot (we're early enough in the cycle to revert it if it causes problems).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116593 in kdepim "Kmail filters are broken with IMAP" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116593
<ubotu> KDE bug 126182 in filtering "online IMAP filters do not always start" [Normal,New] 
<ScottK> Yeah.  The bot is awake at last.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: that person already filed a sync request of apt, too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool, OK, will look
<manchicken> Hobbsee: What's new in this new version.  Do you know?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: dunno.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i just looked at the 27 ubuntu revisions, and went "there's no way in hell that this is a sync"
<manchicken> Okay.  I mean, if we need to port in a new version, then we need to.  But it's not going to be a straight import.
<manchicken> We've got too many changes that won't be going upstream.
<manchicken> And the conflicts would be numerous.
<manchicken> Ah, one thing I see on the mailing list looks like the new apt integrates with apport.
<manchicken> Which is a good idea...
<manchicken> But that doesn't sound like a change that would have any compatibility impact on adept.
<manchicken> Unless they're now also adding in apport support for adept.
<manchicken> I just don't like the "we should update it because we can update it" mentality :)
<manchicken> For that path leads to both death and destruction./
* Hobbsee doesnt know adept :)
<manchicken> I think I may have a patch soon.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<manchicken> I'm also going to try to install KDE4 into /usr/local/kde4
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Do you know if Riddell applied the patch for bug #119089 about developer changelogs not working with proxies/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i have no idea.  it'd be fairly easy to check though
<Hobbsee> manchicken: doesnt appear to be in bzr
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no he hasnt
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please do
<Hobbsee> 04:33 < nixternal> I need to start working on weekly KDE Trunk Snapshots
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> working on that now, and watching aKademy talks :)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are you doing them for yourself, or the entire kubuntu?
<nixternal> so far soprano is done
<nixternal> entire Kubuntu!
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
<Hobbsee> are they coinstallable with kde3?
<nixternal> probably going to need a little JR guidance to start out with since the KDE 4 build process once again changed for KDE 4 Alpha 2
<Hobbsee> ahh
<manchicken> Patch uploaded for bug #48627
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48627 in adept "Poor resolution of "database locked" problem" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48627
<manchicken> qt-copy takes a while to compile.
<nixternal> manchicken: you don't need to compile qt-copy :)
<_marseillais> hi
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, have you seen bug 124047 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124047 in kubuntu-restricted-extras "add libtunepimp5-mp3 dependance to kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124047
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: i believe it's in my inbox, yes.
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: wrong source package
<_marseillais> mmmmmmmmmmm i took it in gutsy source. :(
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-restricted-extras/
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: it's now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<_marseillais> so i in kubuntu we should add ubuntu-restricted-extras ????
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: do "apt-cache showsrc ubuntu-restricted-extras | grep Binary"
<_marseillais> i'm on windows at work currently
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ apt-cache showsrc ubuntu-restricted-extras | grep Binary
<Hobbsee> Binary: ubuntu-restricted-extras, kubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> Binary: ubuntu-restricted-extras, kubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: launchpad goes by source package name, not binary name
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: u-r-e actually produces multiple binaries
<_marseillais> oki
<_marseillais> so i'll do my patch again but with u-r-e
<Hobbsee> as in, there were separate sources, then i decided it was smarter to do it with one source, and multiple binaries
<manchicken> nixternal: Have you compiled kde4 lately from svn?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> err, on Gutsy though...but I think Qt 4.3 is in feisty as well
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: i can script that fairly easily - you dont need to diff, if you dont want to
<manchicken> nixternal: Did you compile your own Qt4?
<nixternal> no, I used the Qt 4.3 that is in the repos
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<nixternal> in feisty it may be the *-kdecopy files
<manchicken> I'm on gutsy
<nixternal> then you are good to go
<manchicken> nixternal: Wanna test my adept patch?
<nixternal> I am in chroot hell right now :)
<serzholino> in feisty is qt 4.2.3
<manchicken> nixternal: That's not a very good excuse :)
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, doing this diff makes me work on this sort of package too... and it gives you freetime
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: :)
<nixternal> it is if you want a kde 4 alpha 2 package :)
* Hobbsee likes using a for loop to add dependancies :_
<manchicken> It's so nice developing on the real machine rather than in a chroot :)
<Hobbsee> does anyone want to go to work for me today?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I wouldn't mind doing so, but I'm afraid I'd be unable to arrive while it is still the current day there.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: darn.
* Hobbsee has a very evil thought
<Hobbsee> no.  no.  i cant do that.  it woudl be unwise.
<Hobbsee> pity, though
<manchicken> What evil thought?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'll query you with it
<manchicken> ok
<nixternal> wo0t...kdelibs is rolling
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I know you haven't started querying your evil thoughts..that is so unlike you :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> so is manchicken 2.0 sleeping through the night yet?
<nixternal> manchicken: I expect him to be using slackware by the time he is 2 ;)
<manchicken> Well, manchicken2.0 is sound asleep (I assume) in the womb still.
<nixternal> oh ya...wth did I think he was born already
<manchicken> We're 12 weeks along :)
<manchicken> Still a ways to go.
<nixternal> oh ya, Yossi from the LUG just had the kid ;p
<manchicken> Cool.
<nixternal> to many people having kids these days
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> yop guys !!!
<nixternal> hola Tonio_
<manchicken> Tonio_: Salut.  Ca-va?
<Tonio_> manchicken: trs bien :)
<manchicken> Bien :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_!
<Tonio_> manchicken: et toi ?
* Tonio_ hides from Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: why hiding from me?
* Hobbsee sends Tonio_ to her workplace.
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm hiding just because..... well, I'm still slipping I guess
<manchicken> Je suis fatigue, mais bien :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you should try the latest dolphin
<nixternal> holy moly, slackware 12.0 was just released...been a long long time since I really last used that
* manchicken curses at strigi...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it's in the repos, and I added a kds config file for it
<manchicken> nixternal: Did you use strigi in the repos or did you compile it?
<nixternal> Tonio_: speaking of dolphin, in the changelog you added d3lphinrc :)
<nixternal> manchicken: compiled it
<manchicken> Okay.
<Tonio_> nixternal: that's normal
<nixternal> k
<Tonio_> nixternal: in fact d3lphin = dolphin
<Tonio_> nixternal: but dolphin != d3lphin
<Tonio_> nixternal: follow me ?
<nixternal> umm, sure :)
<manchicken> How does one change the splash screen artwork for kubuntu?  I never knew how to do that.  It seems like I'm stuck on the ichthux boot screen.
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neat :)
<manchicken> I'd love to test out the new one.
<nixternal> manchicken: kde-kdm-themes
<nixternal> !info kde-kdm-themes
<ubotu> kde-kdm-themes: Themes for the K Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007.01-1 (feisty), package size 2359 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<nixternal> ya, make sure I got that right
<manchicken> I'm not talking KDM, I'm talking boot.
<nixternal> ahh, there is a usplash package somewhere
<nixternal> all of my usplash hacks have been failures though
<manchicken> Can one change it via a config file?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll try to add the konqueror zoom effect today, and then focus on the ark servicemenus
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<nixternal> kde4libs alpha 2 is at 15% :(
* nixternal wants to go to bed
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Hobbsee> night nixternal
<manchicken> I should probably sleep, too.  I've got to go house hunting tomorrow.
<_StefanS_> morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm on that fade thing for kdesudo now.. sorry for the delay
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: been pretty crazy here.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fantastic :) you rock :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks, again I'm sorry for the delay
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: family life takes much of the time ;)
* _StefanS_ starts to disassemble his spanking new 5 disk array while kdelibs are compiling
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can understand this, of course
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not like the old days where you could sit for weeks @ 24/7 to do stuff ;)
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah this is just sweet stuff.. it seems like kdesudo now uses the WType_Popup (a borderless window) which is required for the background fade
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: had to hack kdelibs / kdialogbase a bit ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<xerosis> Tonio_: does dolphin support plugins?
<Tonio_> xerosis: no
<Tonio_> xerosis: that's the main issue we have with it
<Tonio_> xerosis: no ark support for example
<xerosis> Tonio_: any plans to?
<Tonio_> xerosis: we're thinking of what todo indeed
<xerosis> Tonio_: i'm doing some work a back-up system and integration with dolphin would be ideal
<Tonio_> xerosis: sure, I'm planning to work on dolphin in the next days, let's make a point once this ends
<Tonio_> ;)
<xerosis> Tonio_: no rush, was just enquiring so i can plan in my head :)
<Tonio_> sure ;)
<xerosis> Tonio_: offtopic: do you know paris well?
<Tonio_> xerosis: I lived in paris for 4 years, so yes :)
<xerosis> Tonio_: excellent, well i'm there in a couple of weeks but I've done all the tourist bits, is there any hidden gems? places to eat, bars etc?
<Tonio_> the best place to go to in the evening is "quartier bastille"
<Tonio_> take the metro, line 1, then stop at "bastille" and that's it
<Tonio_> by far my prefered place to go in in paris :)
<Tonio_> then I'd say that most of the tourist place are nice too
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm away today
<xerosis> Tonio_: thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I uploaded the latest dolphin, kds dolphin config, and I'm planning to add the kcm-componentchooser thing toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: just fyi :)
<_marseillais> Tonio_, i know you can't name d3lphin dolphin but i have to say you it's really very disturbing for people like me wich use krunner (alt+F2)
<_marseillais> and another thing in default configuration right and left bar are configure to show bookmark! the right one is not on "info"
<Tonio_> _marseillais: I added a symlink, you can use both
<_marseillais> Tonio_, in gutsy up2date it doesn't work with krunner
<_marseillais> i think krunner use .desktop files did you do one for dolphin ?
<_marseillais> network-manager now depends on libgnome*
<_marseillais> Tonio_, for dolphin my fault it is Dolphin and not dolphin
<Hobbsee> hey all
<_marseillais> hey Hobbsee i've update my patch for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Lure> Tonio_: n-m: do you plan to enable vpn support in knm?
<Tonio_> Lure: done
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> and it works
<Lure> Tonio_: nice, need to try this out in near future...
<Tonio_> yup :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> hunger just released a new decibel - who would be up to packaging it?
<hunger> Ho there...
<hunger> just poke me if you run into trouble packaging the stuff;-)
<nixternal> did the new decibel get packaged yet?
<hunger> nixternal: Nope.
<nixternal> 0.4.0 I take it, since it was released today :)
<hunger> nixternal: That's the one.
<nixternal> rock on..I will take a look here and see what I can whip up...working on KDE4 alpha 2 packages still
<hunger> nixternal: Feel free to hit me if you run into trouble packaging it.
<nixternal> will do, thanks!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If you talk to him he's going to think you like him....
<Hobbsee> ScottK: who in particular?
<ScottK> on ubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> Got to run.  I'll be back later.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: then i'll just have to tell him exactly what i think of him.
* Hobbsee is unlikable.  duh.
* ScottK doesn't think so.  Not unlikeable.  Direct.  
* ScottK likes direct.
* ScottK has a wife that's direct.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> ScottK: put it this way.  i'm not out for a romantic relationship, in the general case.  anyone who *might* be getting close to that, will know otherwise.
<ScottK> OK.
<Hobbsee> :_)
* ScottK smiles.
<Hobbsee> at least, that's my logic
<Hobbsee> and yes, i'm direct
<Hobbsee> and no, i'm not always out to be particularly liked by everyone.  as in, if you're annoying me, no, i probably wont be continuing to speak to you
* ScottK understands (I think).
* ScottK is out the door to have lunch with crimsun.
<ScottK> See you all later.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> have fun, say hi to crimsun for me!
<nixternal> alrighty, test building decibel now, which was a very simple uupdate
* ScottK will do.
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> ScottK: kick crimsun in the shin and tell him nixternal said "get the intel audio fixed!"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: he'll just reply "I cant fix the audio on vista, it's closed source, you know"
<nixternal> man, DC is going to be filled with us Ubuntu people
<nixternal> Hobbsee: har har
<nixternal> Kubuntu and Xorg, aren't all that great if you have tricky configs
<nixternal> I have a 19" widescreen LCD, and in order to use it, I have to use the FGLRX driver...no problem, however getting everything to work doesn't do it through System Settings for some reason, so I have to go out and dpkg-reconfigure
<nixternal> actually, that shouldn't be a tricky config, it should just work
<nixternal> 19" widescreens are becoming more common it seems
<sahin_w> nixternal: Thanks for the updated kvirc! You rule.
<nixternal> why thank you :)
<sahin_w> nixternal: Because that was the fastest fix what I've seen till I open a bug on launchap.
<sahin_w> launchpad
<nixternal> woohoo, I did something fast for once! When it is KDE related and there is a security issue, I tend to hop right on it. I did the same for KTorrent, and of course Kees was a huge help like always
<nixternal> although the KVIrc fix was fast, about 1 day total I think
<sahin_w> Kvirc my favorite irc client, however I use ktorrent frequently too.
<nixternal> KVIrc is like irssi on steroids
<sahin_w> Yep, I was an irssi user in the past.
<sahin_w> + kvirc is qt based.
<nixternal> ya, I am an irssi user now..I found it easier for my daily tasks
<sahin_w> I prefer kvirc because so easy to configure to pass trough on my corporate firewall.
<sahin_w> I have to use socks proxy.
<sahin_w> Konversation don't have a built in socks proxy handling.
<sahin_w> So sad.
<nixternal> ya it is...konversation had a couple of annoyances that made me go back to irssi
<nixternal> I know some have since been worked out, but like you said, proxy handling and the autowho floods was another issue
<nixternal> lovely, tapioca needs to be updated first before decibel can be
<Hobbsee> yay, nixternal :)
<nixternal> yay what?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: all this kdepim bug action
<nixternal> ahhh, well if action is what you want, then action is what you get :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me!
* Hobbsee likes bug-type action
* Hobbsee likes bug-fixing-type action too
<manchicken> Wuddup allee?
<manchicken> Haven't heard from you in a while.  What's shakin'?
<manchicken> kdelibs is so much fun to compile.  All the pretty letters scrolling across the screen forever...
<Tm_T> manchicken: in pretty colours
<manchicken> Oh, most definitely.
<manchicken> It's a very pretty green.
<Tm_T> no other colours? what a shame
<manchicken> I see some red every once in a while.
<manchicken> Mostly white and green.
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: Thanks for the kdepim upload.  Now I have to upgrade to Gutsy I guess.
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: Daniel says Hi back.
* ScottK worries about now having been the last one to touch kdepim.  
<nixternal> should I create a KDE 4 debian/ personal branch on LP maybe?
<manchicken> nixternal: That could take a while to maintain :)
<manchicken> mhb: Just in case you hadn't seen, I put a patch up for the dpkg lock fixer.
<manchicken> We don't use /usr/local very well.
<manchicken> I would think that instead of /usr/lib/kde4 that we would just stick kde4 stuff into /usr/local/kde4 or something like that.
<manchicken> I suppose it doesn't really matter, but I really do think that /usr/local/kde4 would make more sense.
<ScottK> If it's packaged, then usr/local is pretty well off limits.
<manchicken> I suppose.
<nixternal> manchicken: tomorrow, or maybe tonight. I will have all of the KDE 4 Alpha 2 packages complete
<manchicken> nixternal: Sweet.
<manchicken> nixternal: I'm compiling right now for my own play, from SVN.
<nixternal> I have them building on every machine available to me right now :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> If I had the ability to do so without insight getting pissed, I'd open a hole for you to work on my machine.
<manchicken> But my ISP sucks like that.
<nixternal> I will explode if kde4libs don't build out because of a simple mistake somewhere
<nixternal> for over an hour they have been building
<manchicken> I just successfully built kdelibs from svn.
<nixternal> the build itself is flawless, now lets see how it handles the .install files
<manchicken> I'm building kdepimlibs now.
<manchicken> nixternal: You're building me some amd64 packages, right?
<manchicken> I'll be very sad if you're not.
<manchicken> It'll make me cry.
<nixternal> manchicken: they will all get built..doing i386 right now
<manchicken> So sad.
<nixternal> woohoo!!!
<nixternal> the rest should be downhill now!
<vprints> #Bug 123784
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123784 in kopete "Notice of a new message arrived displays also on the same desktop where the chat window is even though the option to avoid it is turned on" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123784
<manchicken> Is there any difference between the openoffice.org and openoffice.org2 packages?
<ScottK> nixternal: That's not, "It's all downhill" the way it's all downhill after you jump out a plane without your parachute, is it?
<nixternal> could be :)
<ryanakca> ummmm.... has anybody's wallet disappeared recently, aka, within the past day?
<ryanakca> KWalletManager shows no wallets... and kopete and KMail spit out 'QFile::open: No file name specified
<ryanakca> ' type things
<Lure> ryanakca: not here (up to date gutsy)
<ryanakca> Lure: hmm... oh well, must just be a once in a lifetime thing....
* ryanakca restores backups :)
<xerosis> ryanakca: what back-up system do you use?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-06
<haggai> manchicken: openoffice.org2 was an early 2.0 version that was installable in parallel to 1.x
<jhutchins_lt> Help!  Dead bot in #kubuntu!
<jhutchins_lt> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jhutchins_lt> Ah, he's back!  Thanks if somebody fixed him.
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> slow night? or is everyone recovering from aKademy?
<nixternal> they are still doin' the akademy thing
<jjesse> oh yeah
* jjesse is watching season 1 of transformers
<nixternal> holy smokes
<nixternal> were you even alive for the first season?
<jjesse> yeah i was 1984 was the first season
<nixternal> wow, I remember it too
<nixternal> do you remember Go-Bots?
<jjesse> of course, what about dinobots
<nixternal> hahah ya
* jjesse is going to transformers tomorrow with work
<nixternal> man, Go-Bots were the KMart Transformers
* claydoh played with a pre-cursor to transformers - micronauts and Shogun Warriors
<nixternal> Shogun kicked arse!
<jjesse> they shure did
<jjesse> hold on rebooting into windows for a bit
<claydoh> makes me feel old lol
<nixternal> kdelibs at 60% and rocking
<jjesse> 60% what?
<nixternal> at this speed, there should be some kde 4 alpha 2 lovin' within a day or so :)
<jjesse> that's 60% of what?
<nixternal> kdelibs depends grew since alpha 1
<nixternal> I am at 90% complete...complete that is
* nixternal needs to find the kde 4 debian packaging image
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<jjesse> anyone ever wonder where the trailer for optimus prime comes from?
<jjesse> its always just there when he transforms
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong da pong pong pong
<DaSkreech> Hobb!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<DaSkreech> What do you call the thing you pull from a svn repo ?
<DaSkreech> a svn .. something
<nixternal> DaSkreech: a branch?
<nixternal> svn co
<jjesse> checkout?
<DaSkreech> checkout
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> DaSkreech: co works too
<nixternal> less typing
<DaSkreech> Yeah that  :) I've never referred to it as a checkout after it's actaully been checked out :)
<DaSkreech> I juat always say I'm upped
<nixternal> heh, got all the way down to dh_install just to bomb out on a usr/lib/kde4/bin that isn't there for kdepimlibs
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<nixternal> after you have it checked out, then you do 'svn up'
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know but I use it as up to date with the repo which is far too long to be acronymed
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I just created a personal +junk branch that I am uploading 1-by-1 the debian/ directories for the kde 4 alpha 2 packages...is there a better way, or is that good?
<nixternal> once I have it all built, I will upload to a server so we can review them
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not sure waht the best way is.
<nixternal> once I have it down, I was thinking of building a Kubuntu KDE 4 LiveCD eventually
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i dont suspect anyone else will want to touch tthem anyawy
<nixternal> scaredy cats :)
<jjesse> are we going to keep the [sudo]  when you do a sudo on the console?
<jjesse> that is [sudo]  password for jonathan for example
<Hobbsee> i believe so
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are you collaborating with debian on these?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> well, pulling bits and pieces from them
<Hobbsee> cool
<nixternal> they put their packages right in the rest of /usr/lib, where we want to keep them seperated into /usr/lib/kde4/*
<nixternal> actually, I am at the same spot as they are right now...kdepimlibs...I don't see any updates in debian svn for other kde 4 packages just yet
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right, yeah
<jjesse> anyone take any meeting minutes from the 4th?
<nixternal> shh, I forgot to work on those
<jjesse> was looking to see what i missed
<nixternal> same here :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nixternal was voluntold
<nixternal> I had no clue we had a meeting..and I was awake too
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: however, if you can get jjesse to do them...
<Hobbsee> you lot dont read your email...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: but I tried to voluntell jucato
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> and failed.
* DaSkreech throttles Vista
<Hobbsee> nixternal: thought about going to boston, btw?
<nixternal> of course
<crimsun> you should.
<jjesse> when is that again?  i need to write up a business case
<jjesse> so i can go
<nixternal> dunno how that will hold with school though because of the dates just yet
<nixternal> it is pretty much during my final semester
<DaSkreech> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: search on launchpad for sprints
<ScottK> nixternal: Hobbsee will tell you it's no problem at all to go to UDS in the middle of a semster.
<ScottK> Good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bah.  rubbish i will
<nixternal> ya, but when you are getting paid to go by the feds, it is :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then it wont matter, because you'll only get the people pissed off once.
<Hobbsee> morning ScottK, i did kdepim :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Make it research for your degree.
<DaSkreech> Like trueg :0
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I saw.  Thanks.  I'm pondering the least painful/lowest risk upgrade path for my laptop this evening.
<nixternal> hehe, I think I have a field course too next semester
<ScottK> There you go.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: with the troubles with the installer...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, a clean install will be cleaner, but the next tribe is in 2 weeks
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'd probably just dist-upgrade at the moment
<Hobbsee> you can sort out any dependancy problesm
<ScottK> That's my plan.  My conern is conflicts with the Feisty KDE 3.5.7 packages.
<Hobbsee> shouldnt do
* ScottK is thinking he'll remove kubuntu-desktop and upgrade headless.
<Hobbsee> there might be a couple of file overwrites, but that's fairly harmless
<Hobbsee> er, you want k-d
<ScottK> The Gutsy KDE 3.5.7 packages all have higherr numbers?
<Hobbsee> they would now, yeah
* ScottK would reinstall it after they upgrade.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe I'm over thinking it.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Magnus-swe> Hobbsee: lol, gay fucker
<Magnus-swe> Hobbsee: ubuntu would have been good wo you
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@h105n2fls31o823.telia.com]  by Hobbsee
* Magnus-swe was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (please leave.)
* ScottK has also been mangling gnupg stuff trying to the gpg.conf file.
<DaSkreech> That was brilliant
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee is not gay, and does not fuck everyone she meets, so he is clearly on crack.
* ScottK notes he is an identified freenode user and imagines additional recourse might be available.
* ryanakca wonders
<Hobbsee> ScottK: already speaking with the resident staffer...
<ryanakca> hmm.. you working on GPG-agent + KMail ootb?
<nixternal> wth
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure you knew.  Cool.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: should have told him "but Kubuntu is much better with me!" :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh
<Tm_T> err
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that was only because i banned him in #ubuntu
<nixternal> haha, gay focker! god I love that movie
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you seem to collect fans, eh?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i do, i do.  it's most unfortunate
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: that's what happens when you use ops on major channels
<nixternal> unless of course they are the "money throwing" kind of fans
<ryanakca> heh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: shame, eh
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yeah, rather
* ryanakca wonders if elmo will ever get around to the subdomain...
* ryanakca --> bed
<nixternal> any idea what the link is for the debian package hierarchy for kde 4?
<Hobbsee> for 4?  no
<nixternal> http://www.kubuntu-art.org/
<nixternal> first I have ever seen that
<nixternal> jeesh, over an hour for kde4base...I didn't realize that it took that long
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> I thought libs was worse, guess not
<nixternal> wo0t..I have the main alpha 2 packages complete...now it is on to the quick and easy packages
<nixternal> hrmm, maybe even a KOffice 2 package :)
<ScottK> nixternal: You do the Tribe X release notes. right?
<nixternal> yup
<ScottK> OK.  Unless I hit a brick wall on gnupg changes we should have GPG and S/MIME by default in Kmail for Tribe 3. I think it'll be worth a mention.
<nixternal> hell ya, it will go at the top of the list!
<nixternal> unless of course they release 3.5.8 by then :)
<ScottK> Any ideas on the best pointy-clicky way to make a shiny new GPG key if you don't have one already.
<nixternal> gpg --gen-key
<nixternal> there is some KDE GPG package, but I don't know what it is
<Hobbsee> ScottK: way cool.  will remember that, and poke people about it
<nixternal> kgpg maybe
<Hobbsee> kgpg
<ScottK> Does that actually work?
<nixternal> woo, I remembered it
<nixternal> ScottK: it was a headache for me when I last used it just over a year ago
* ScottK will put checking on my list.
* ScottK needs to get to bed, so good night everyone.
<nixternal> g'nite
<Hobbsee> night!
<manchicken_> Lots of parts in kde.
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
<manchicken_> nixternal: You ever get me my amd64 packages? :P
<Hobbsee> you could always just DoS the PPA's with them...
<manchicken_> I've got kdelibs, kdepimlibs, and kdebase built.  I'm now building kdesdk.  Next up is kdenetwork, followed by kdeartwork, kdeaccessibility, kdeadmin, kdeaddons, kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, kdepim, kdeutils, kdetoys, kdeedu, and kdegames.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> they ready to be dumped on kubuntu.org or something?
<manchicken_> I don't package :)
<manchicken_> I'm building from subversion.
<Hobbsee> darn.
<manchicken_> And I don't know WHY I kept checking those out differently.
<manchicken_> I'm just gonna go ahead and check out the whole KDE tree :)
<manchicken_> There's no need to have them separate.
<manchicken_> Yeah, this checkout may take a while :)
<manchicken_> I may even get a nasty email from some KDE sysop...
<manchicken_> Hmm...
<manchicken_> There should be a CMakeFiles.txt in KDE that lets me just build the whole tree in one command :)
<manchicken_> I know it'd take a week, but that's okay.
<manchicken_> I'm a patient man :)
<manchicken_> I'm gonna go back to bed.  Maybe when I wake up this checkout will be done :)
<manchicken_> Night.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: we can probably put mine up on k.o tomorrow/today
<Hobbsee> nixternal: cool :)
<nixternal> they are gutsy packages though
<Hobbsee> even better
<nixternal> a lot of new dependencies with alpha 2 since alpha 1
<Hobbsee> nixternal: where's my large piece of concrete?
<nixternal> over there ->
<Hobbsee> i think i need it.
<nixternal> OK missy! stand back away from the computer
<nixternal> keep your hands where I can see them
<manchicken_> No sleep for the manchicken.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you couldn't stay away
<nixternal> as soon as multimedia finishes, I am going to crash
<manchicken_> It's not that, I just can't sleep.
<manchicken> I'm not even tired.
<manchicken> And the clock is laughing at me with its readout of 0133.
<manchicken> So I'm going to work.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> My boss won't mind me working more.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> sounds good
<Hobbsee> nixternal: for i in annoying people; do hammer.splat($i); done
<nixternal> Hobbsee: for i in `annoying people`;
<nixternal> ;p
<Hobbsee> oh, soryr.
<Hobbsee> my bash isnt brilliant
<nixternal> seeing as annoying would be the command and people would be the flag of course
<Hobbsee> yep, yep
<nixternal> NOTE: libfam-dev, libpcre++-dev, libstreamanalyzer-dev, libbz2-dev are deps on all kde 4 alpha 2 pkgs I think
<manchicken> what languate would that be in? :)
<manchicken> language*
<nixternal> english
<manchicken> naw, Hobbsee's pseudo-code :)
<nixternal> bash
<manchicken> Ah, bash.
<manchicken> Gotcha.
* manchicken is slow.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: bash.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i was thinking of c++, which id' be able to do more
<Hobbsee> actually, iirc, that should be legit code, if the rest was included
<manchicken> I've got this database search caching algorithm in my head, and it just will not go away.
<Hobbsee> might be a mismash of c++ and bash, though
<manchicken> Thus my inability to sleep.
<manchicken> I wish there was a REAL free software SSH client for win32 that didn't suck like PuTTY.
<nixternal> putty hasn't been developed in a long time I don't think
<nixternal> at school, putty constantly disconnects
<Hobbsee> ti works fine at my uni
<manchicken> And it's not lefty-friendly.
<manchicken> I'm really excited about the new kate for KDE4.
<manchicken> I've become a kate fanatic.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> kate is definitely great
<crimsun> http://pastebin.ca/605480
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> from Manchicken import PythonHatred
<nixternal> Python isn't to shabby actually...it makes writing quick and simple qt apps
<nixternal> ya, I foobarred that one
<manchicken> Yup.
<nixternal> ...it makes writing qt apps quick and simple
<manchicken> If we had proper Perl bindings, Perl would be even better.
<manchicken> Most people know how to program Perl, but don't even know it :)
<nixternal> libpcre++-dev
<manchicken> pcre is just a regex lib.
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> I just read something about new qt bindings coming along
<nixternal> can't remember what all they were
<nixternal> c# was one of them
<manchicken> But thanks to those who make the bindings, we'll never have Perl bindings.
<manchicken> I still don't understand why folks hate Perl so much.
<nixternal> I haven't messed with Perl in a super long time
<manchicken> It's my bread and butter.
<nixternal> ok, sleep time
<nixternal> g'nite
<manchicken> Nighty night.
<xerosis> morning
<manchicken> Howdy.
<Hobbsee> hiya xerosis
<xerosis> are bugs for the module in systemsettings filed against systemsettings?
* xerosis has found the most annoying bug in the world
<Hobbsee> against kde-systemsettings, iirc
<xerosis> Hobbsee: not against the underlying stuff?
<Hobbsee> the kcm modules/  probably in kdelibs or something.
<xerosis> it's the weirdest bug, i have a macbook and everytime i restart even though mac modifiers is on, it swaps my ctrl and apple keys
<xerosis> so i have to deselect then select
<xerosis> /every/ reboot
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you ack bug 124363
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124363 in libkdcraw "sync libkdcraw 0.1.1-2 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124363
<Lure> Riddell: you can try your new archive powers on bug 124363
<Hobbsee> Lure: he's still at akademy, iirc
<Lure> Hobbsee: that is no excuse to work ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: done
<Hobbsee> Lure: do you need it done urgently?
<Lure> Hobbsee: no, just before next tribe would be nice (there will be sync request also for kipi and digikam)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> Lure: do them all, and request them together
<Lure> Hobbsee: just doing it and testing builds...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: will ping you for further ack's as I proceed ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lure> we will anyway need libkdcraw through first as it also has NEW binary package (soname change)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> Lure: are you doing teh sync requests for the other two now?
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes
<Lure> Hobbsee: you can ack bug 124364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124364 in kipi-plugins "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.4-1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124364
<Hobbsee> Lure: they likely dont care, seeing as you're in ubuntu-dev, btw
<Hobbsee> done
<Lure> Hobbsee: they care, as it is in main
<Hobbsee> Lure: they'd take my MOTU ack for some of the KDE main packages :)
<Lure> I am just shortening the process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Hobbsee> dunno if i got special treatment or something though
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i've got the feeling they go "oh, this is a regular kde contributor, he'll know what's going on, and he's a MOTU, so..."
<Hobbsee> Lure: synced
<Hobbsee> (the first)
<Hobbsee> pitti will do binary new later
<Lure> Hobbsee: that was fast!
<Lure> Hobbsee: digikam will be merge, will do it after lunch
<Lure> Hobbsee: and it needs new libkdcraw anyhow
<Hobbsee> Lure: contacts help :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: ;-)
<manchicken> I hate it when apport throws errors for things I didn't even know where running.
<sahin_h> Is Gusty+1 will be the next LTS verion of Kubuntu?
<sahin_h> I just read it on the following url: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/kde-4-kubuntu-systemsettings-vs-kcontrol/
<sahin_h> This is why I'm wondering.
<ScottK> manchicken|away: About a good SSH client for windows: Install cygwin and just use SSH.
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: that's the plan, i believe
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: The real reason why I ask: KDE4
<sahin_h> Today I just tested KDE4 Alpha 2
<Hobbsee> kde4 will be in gutsy, but kde3 will be the default
<Hobbsee> that's the current plan
<Hobbsee> ohw is it?
<sahin_h> I'm ipressed!
<sahin_h> Yeah, there are bugs... but this is an alpha release.
<sahin_h> I like the KDE4 dolphin. It's seems to me the kubuntu like system-settings will be replace kcontrol.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I looked at pinentry/gnupg-agent depends and I think they are reasonable as they are.
<Hobbsee> well, that's what they're talking about
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ok
* ScottK ponders rejecting Bug #124398 with a comment that says, "Then don't do that."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124398 in kdebase "run as root crashed it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124398
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> was it root, or using kdesu?
<ScottK> Dunno, just says root.  I'd imagine if they knew enough to say kdesu, they'd have said so.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'd probably ask someone in kde upstream about whether that was a valid backtrace, actually
<ScottK> OK.  Is there a polite/standard way we do that?
<Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> show htem the link - is this backtrace valid to you guys?
<Hobbsee> usually our backtraces arent
<ScottK> Hmmm.
* ScottK wonders who knows enough about triaging KDE bugs to write a wiki page about it and goes to see if maybe they already did....
* ScottK finds nothing.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Seems to me that KDE bugs are a broad enough catagory that such a page would be useful.  Useful to me since I'm utterly unqualified to write it.  Any thoughts on if that'd be worthwhile or who migh know enough to do it?
<Hobbsee> hmmmm
<Hobbsee> is that for "how to use bugzilla" or "how to triage kde bugs"?
<ScottK> How to triage KDE bugs.
<ScottK> For example, if most of our backtraces are invalid for KDE bugs, it doesn't seem to make sense to just flood their bugzilla with the stuff.
<Hobbsee> which is why we dont
<Hobbsee> the kcrash ones are, or were, due to lack of debug symbols
<Hobbsee> however, it looks like this lot of apport ones actually do have the debug symbols
<ScottK> Right, but how is one to know that.  The bugsquad how-to-triage page doesn't get into stuff like that.
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine pitti/riddell would know more about the kcrash/apport situation
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the lack of question marks :P
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Thanks.  Maybe I'll bug Riddell about it next week after he's back.
<Hobbsee> however, it looks like these new ones we coudl file upstream
<Hobbsee> as for how to triage kde bugs - id' expect them to have documentation on that
<Hobbsee> ie, upstream kde
* ScottK thinks about it.
* Fenyx throws in http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Bugsquad and http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Bugsquad/Guide and http://quality.kde.org/develop/howto/howtobugs.php
* ScottK pretends he didn't see that so he won't be tempted to start working on a Kubuntu HowToTriageKDE page.
* Fenyx is tempted to repost the links :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee :)
* Jucato is in lurk mode while on "sabbatical" :P
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> you don't know how tempting it is to look into the channel and butt into conversations :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> specially when someone called you gay :P
* Jucato runs and hides from the pointy stick
* ScottK moves to the other side of the room.
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee is very much straight
* Hobbsee attacks Jucato with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  for the sheer hell of doing so
<Jucato> yeah you're straight as a stick :)
* Jucato runs again
<Hobbsee> :P
* ScottK moves behind a heavy piece of furniture.
<Hobbsee> ...
* Jucato makes a mental note to subscribe to bugs he's interested in or in bugs he wants to poke somebody about...
<mhb> hey
<xerosis> afternoon mhb
<Jucato> anyone who's an expert on the kde debconf frontend, please try to see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/108185
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108185 in adept "Adept crashes if Java license agreement is not accepted" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Jucato> is there a way to search in LP for bug comments you made?
<Jucato> yay! I found the one I commented on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/119243 :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119243 in adept "adept manager & license agreement issue (dup-of: 108185)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108185 in adept "Adept crashes if Java license agreement is not accepted" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<mhb> Jucato: I am able to search through comments
<mhb> (at least my test with copying one random sentence in a comment and searching for it worked)
* Hobbsee squishes ScottK with the heavy piece of furniture
<Hobbsee> Jucato: usually a good idea
<mhb> good thing we're not using apport that much
* ScottK didn't know Hobbsee had such strength.  Will remember once I heal.
<Jucato> you don't know Hobbsee that much, then :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> ph34r Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> equally ph34r nixternal as well... the Vista-wielding big man
<Riddell> 14:52 < Bille_laptop> Riddell: shiny improvements to the offline mode in kde 3 it's in a branch in work/~wstephens
<Riddell> Lure: ^^
<Lure> Riddell: yes, I have seen something regarding that, just was not sure if this is complete now or not
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect it will land in SuSE
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> good morning my fellow KDE hackers
<jjesse> good morning nixternal_vista
<nixternal> blow it out your ear!
<Jucato> good day nixternal_big_man_vista
<jjesse> nixternal: having fun w/ asp.net
<mhb> nixternal: bad channel, there's just few people pretending they are very important developers of a well-known distribution
<nixternal> I wish you and computers nothing but a life filled with viruses, spyware, malware, and Steve Ballmer's recorded voice laughing at you evertime you start up your computer!
<nixternal> it is impossible to have fun with ASP.NET
<jjesse> "_
<jjesse> :)
* Jucato wonders at mhb's remark...
<nixternal> any website that is put together by pointing and clicking, can't be good
* nixternal too
<nixternal> Jucato: are you free for like the next hour?
<nixternal> if so, I am voluntelling you about the minutes :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I'm sort of on a self-imposed "sabbatical"... just couldn't resist to greet you :)
<nixternal> hehe, I need to get the done
<nixternal> s/the/them
<Jucato> hm... iirc, I just voluntold you that the other day :)
<nixternal> haha, ya, but that doesn't mean I can't do it either :)
<Jucato> :)
<Lure> Hobbsee. Riddell, Tonio_: merge of digikam 0.9.2 ready for upload: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/digikam/
<Hobbsee> Lure: thought about applying to be a part of the -uvf team?
<Lure> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> Lure: motu-uvf
<Hobbsee> Lure: we're almost up to featuer freeze again
<Hobbsee> (motu mailing list)
<Lure> Hobbsee: will read ML later - just done with the workday
<Hobbsee> ah, cool
<Hobbsee> then you can celebrate that it's friday!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what all is involved with the UVF team?
<Hobbsee> Lure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9c768217b322f8567d24d91647eaf0a256a73046
<Hobbsee> i think
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, I might be interested, just not sure how much time I will have during this cycle
<Hobbsee> you've got a few days to consider
<Lure> Hobbsee: anyway, need to run home -> bbl
<Hobbsee> enjoy your weekend :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: and if you cannot sleep, you can do digikam upload ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh i can sleep.  real soon now.
<Lure> Hobbsee: good night then and great weekend to you too!
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee has to work part of it, but oh well :)
* Hobbsee had a few days off during the week
* nixternal needs some op love...only a matter of time before GhoSt comes and spams here as well
<gnomefreak> nixternal: he cant come in here
<nixternal> he is klined now :)
<gnomefreak> :0
<ryanakca> hmm... is Gutsy sane enough for me to upgrade?
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd wait and make sure the libcurl mess is actually fully resolved.
<manchicken> Mmm... KDE4 is still building.
<manchicken> I still don't understand why they don't have a CMakeFile.txt in the toplevel KDE directory for building the whole tree at once :)
<manchicken> Wouldn't that make life so much easier?
<ryanakca> ScottK: okies
<ryanakca> manchicken: *nod* that, and have a script that updates the whole install, instead of having to go threw each dir and snv up, building, etc
<manchicken> ryanakca: You can check out the whole KDE tree.
<manchicken> that's what I did :)
<manchicken> Then I just cd KDE && svn up :)
<ryanakca> ah, cool :)
<manchicken> That's normal subversion functionality though.
<manchicken> It's a rather large operation mind you, but the build script is the only thing that's really missing.
<fdoving> ryanakca: you can also do 'svn up *' to svn up all dirs inside KDE.
<fdoving> i use a list of dirs, and a small script to compile in the correct order.
<fdoving> the for loop: http://rafb.net/p/Eu7Okr25.html
<fdoving> build.list is basically: http://rafb.net/p/gT9KIy46.html
<fdoving> you can always add svn up before cmakekde.
<kwwii> sebas: dude!
<kwwii> sebas: stop pissing off the oxygen hackers - the two working on the style have now quit
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> Anybody know what's up with this: X11_Xscreensaver_LIB (ADVANCED)
<manchicken> cmake says I need to set it... but I am not quite sure what it's asking for.  Do I just need to install an xscreensaver dev package?
<ryanakca> manchicken: that's in compiling what?
<manchicken> kdenetwork on KDE4
<manchicken> Would that be something found in x11proto-scrnsaver-dev?
<manchicken> I've got some strange dependency issues.
<manchicken> libcurl4-gnutls >= 7.16.2-1 is depended on by several packages, but is not installable... or so aptitude says.
* ryanakca back
<ryanakca> manchicken: gutsy?
<manchicken> yeah
<ryanakca> 14:03:12 < ScottK> ryanakca: I'd wait and make sure the libcurl mess is actually fully resolved.
<ryanakca> so, I guess it's a known problem
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> gotcha.
<ryanakca> hmmm... figure the screensaver issue?
<manchicken> Nope.
<manchicken> You got any ideas?
<ryanakca> did you install all the dependencies from http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu ?
<manchicken> Pretty sure.  Let me double-check.
<ScottK> manchicken: As I understand it, libcurl4-gnutls should be installable right now.
<manchicken> ScottK: It's the dependency issues I'm having problems with.
<ScottK> geser said he'd pop in and see if he could help you figure it out.
<manchicken> It's holding back several packages due to an uninstallable version of that package.
<ScottK> Hi geser.
<geser> Hi ScottK :)
<ScottK> geser meet manchicken.  manchicken meet geser.
<manchicken> ryanakca: Yeah, I reran their deps fixer and it didn't do anything.
<manchicken> geser: Howdy.
<ryanakca> manchicken: try looking in $KDE_BUILD/KDE/kdebase/CMakeCache.txt ... a pile of X11 dirs/ressources are set there... (kinda like $PATH, I guess)
<ScottK> geser was helping with fixing the libcurl excitement so I thought maybe he could help.
<ScottK> with libcurl4-gnutls
<ryanakca> (for the screensaver)
* manchicken pasties....
<manchicken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28855/
<manchicken> There, have a pastie :)
<manchicken> ryanakca: kdebase didn't find those libs either.
<manchicken> X11_Xscreensaver_LIB:FILEPATH=X11_Xscreensaver_LIB-NOTFOUND
<manchicken> That's interesting, too.. because isn't klock in kdebase/
<geser> OO.o still needs to be rebuild with libcurl3 so until then you can't upgrade libcurl3
<manchicken> geser: Gotcha.
<manchicken> geser: It's not a huge deal.  I just wanted to make sure it was a known issue.
<geser> the others should be fixed already
<geser> It's known issue, if you want to know when OO.o gets rebuild you should ask its maintainer
<geser> the OO.o build takes 12 hours so nobody want to upload it if not necessary
<ryanakca> manchicken: dunno...
<ryanakca> geser: ouch. 12 hours... you'd want to make sure you have it right beforehand :) (and I complain at an hour of building...)
<axxo> thats one slow box
<geser> axxo: Build started on 2007-06-28  on rothera (i386)  and finished on 2007-06-29  taking 12 hours  see the log
<geser> that's for i386 on the Ubuntu buildd
<mhb> Riddell: nice plasmoid
<mhb> (the akademy one with your face on)
<mikkael> there is a problem with kubuntu-artwork-kbfx: the "skins" in that package doesnt work with the kbfx version that are in the repos
<manchicken> ryanakca: This is a very irritating problem.
<ryanakca> hmm... *wonders on encrypted file systems*
<manchicken> ryanakca: Do you have this package built?
<ryanakca> manchicken: KDE4?
<manchicken> yeah
<manchicken> Maybe if someone else could tell me what library I'm looking for that could help :)
<ryanakca> nope.. I'm upgrading my current install...
<ryanakca> are you updating the package for it?
<manchicken> That sucked.
<manchicken> kwin just totally apespit on me.
<manchicken> No fun.
<manchicken> And apport wants to make a report for kopete crashing.
<mhb> manchicken: kwin4?
<manchicken> Naw, gutsy's default kwin
<manchicken> Eh, I'm gonna take off though.
<manchicken> I'm just bored out of my mind, and I can't think of anything else to work on.
<manchicken> I was up until 0500 working this morning, and man have I gotten a crapload of work done.
<manchicken> I think it's time for video games.
<mhb> hi _StefanS_
<mhb> how are you?
<_StefanS_> fine!
<_StefanS_> I'm just modding my new 5disk array with new pabst fans... sounds geeky, no ? :D
<mhb> _StefanS_: I don't even know what "pabst" means, so yes, it does
<_StefanS_> mhb: well thats just a manufacturer of silent fans ;)
<_StefanS_> anything happening?
<mhb> _StefanS_: just played with qdbus, and I thought we could do some nice effect for Kubuntu KDE4 logout
<_StefanS_> mhb: definitely.. although I think the standard one sort of resembles the current kde3 kubuntu logout though..
<mhb> _StefanS_: yeah
<mhb> _StefanS_: but I mean after that
<mhb> _StefanS_: there's not a good transition between the Kubuntu usplash and KDE logging out
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh..
<_StefanS_> mhb: thats right
<mhb> _StefanS_: but the logout should be a nice one, too :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: standard kde4 should introduce some fades, or other form of signaling a shutdown
<mhb> _StefanS_: really?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I agree the current one is quite a bit harsh
<nixternal> _StefanS_: since when has pabst done silent fans? :)
<nixternal> I used to have a 60x38 mm pabst delta that was as lound as a hair drier :)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: bah :P - who else do you recommend?
<nixternal> who ever is the cheapest really :)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: well considering I putting in 19dba ones for the current 27-30dba really makes a difference
<_StefanS_> I/I'm
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> that is nice
<_StefanS_> nixternal: the ones that came with the array was really loud.. ofcourse they worked, but I dont have a specific server room for that kinda noisy equipment :)
<nixternal> I bought the Scythe fans from newegg...kind of pricy, but the dba to cfm is outstanding
<_StefanS_> nixternal: oh, I saw those before ordering the pabst ones, unfortunately I needed a 40x40x20 and they were extremely loud in the Scythe series
<nixternal> ya, pabst is about the only ones I would do at that size truthfully
<_StefanS_> but I'll keep them in mind
<_StefanS_> damn taiwanese oem fans :D
<nixternal> both of my main desktops are watercooled, so I use the Scythe 120mm fans on the radiators
<_StefanS_> ah nice.. most be really silent then
<nixternal> not to shabby...my laptop is actually louder than both of them together I think
<_StefanS_> well I believe you, my laptop is also very loud
<_StefanS_> I have two mini-itx's, but there's not really an option for watercooling those AFAIK..
<nixternal> externally is your only options...however I thought the cpu doesn't use a heatsink, or uses a passive heatsink instead
* _StefanS_ lost a screw... or more :D
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I have millions of case components...I used to write hardware reviews a few years back and have collected a ton of them in the process
<_StefanS_> nixternal: I actually bought a really nice cabinet called Psile, that allows me to run the cpu+nb passive with a  80mm blowing air across them
<nixternal> I want to do an itx setup for a myth box...my buddy has a really nice setup that works great
<_StefanS_> nixternal: nice :) - I had to buy all sorts of different pieces for the dissections :)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: what kind of board/cpu does he have?
<nixternal> plus I am lucky, if I don't have it, I have a frys electronics 10 minutes from the house
<nixternal> I think he has the one from newegg...I am not really sure though
<nixternal> he also builds itx server farms for small companies...very cheap, runs slackware
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, just pay attention to getting a board that supports speedstep properly if you intend to use a core duo (2)
<nixternal> hrmm..I will have to check it out..I haven't researched it much
<_StefanS_> nixternal: yep, always a good thing to do that
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-07
<manchicken> So nixternal, when do I get my amd64 binary packages for kde4?
<manchicken> nixternal: Also, could you tell me what you have in your CMakeCache.txt for X11_Xscreensaver_LIB?
<jjesse> official ubuntu book 2nd edition is now out
<mhb> manchicken: probably when you create them :o)
<manchicken> mhb: Ah, but nixternal promised :P
<manchicken> mhb: Did you get a chance to take a look at my patch?
<mhb> manchicken: no, to be honest
<mhb> manchicken: link?
<nixternal> hehe, tonight my young chicken
<nixternal> kdegames takes forever to build
<jjesse> isn't it spring chicken?
<manchicken> I posted it on the bug report that you assigned to yourself.
<mhb> manchicken: ah, yes
<mhb> manchicken: well, I assigned it to myself because I had created the python tool
<mhb> manchicken: but if you want the glory :o)
<manchicken> nixternal: I can't get kdenetwork to build because cmake is screaming about X11_Xscreensaver_LIB.  Can you please tell me what you've got for that?
<manchicken> mhb: Hell, you can say you wrote the patch if you want :)
<nixternal> let me see where at in the build process that is for me
<manchicken> I honestly don't care about the glory.  I just want people to STFU about the problem :)
<jjesse> looks like everyone is ignoring me, that's fine i'll go sit in the corner
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Especially since I still don't think it's something that we should fix in adept :)
<manchicken> nixternal: You could look in CMakeCache.txt
<nixternal> jjesse: I haven't received my copy! I guess the only way I will receive one is via Amazon :)
<manchicken> jjesse: I don't buy books :)
<jjesse> nixternal: i only got two copies thsi time
<manchicken> jjesse: Except for Tom Clancy books.
<jjesse> nixternal: you should buy a bunch and i'll sign next time i'm in chicago
<nixternal> manchicken: I have a ton of clancy books here
* jjesse loves tom clancey books
<nixternal> jjesse: haha!
<manchicken> nixternal: Tom Clancy is the shiznit.
<nixternal> I have the net something series..all of them
<nixternal> I got them as a gift a couple of years back
<manchicken> And does anybody know what package libqca2 is in?
<manchicken> I may just say screw it and just wait for nixternal's alpha packages.
<manchicken> This is just too much trouble.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna run now.  Check you later.
<mhb> manchicken|away: you want me to be honest?
<mhb> manchicken|away: your patch is totally not doing what it should be
<mhb> manchicken|away: it won't detect that "dpkg --configure -a" is needed
<mhb> manchicken|away: it won't display a different message
<mhb> manchicken|away: it's good to know that it was a few liner, but I guess you should add a bit more lines so that it actually works :D
<mhb> manchicken|away: and of course, it won't run "dpkg --configure -a"
<xerosis_> mhb: just tried the madwifi without k-n-m and it's not dropped once all night, same sort of thing for you?
<mhb> xerosis_: sadly not
<mhb> manchicken|away: it drops
<mhb> xerosis_: ^^
<mhb> xerosis_: with wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
<xerosis_> well knm was reconnecting avery 2 minutes today so i can deal with every few hours :)
<xerosis_> but so far so good
<mhb> xerosis_: if your connection drops, check "dmesg" for that line
<mhb> xerosis_: and tell me if you got it too
<xerosis_> mhb: i used 'network' in systemsettings rather than CLI, but i imagine it's the same underneath
<xerosis_> mhb: have you svn up'd recently? there was fairly big update a few days ago
<mhb> xerosis_: of KDE?
<xerosis_> mhb: madwifi
<mhb> xerosis_: ah, no
<mhb> xerosis_: could try
<xerosis_> mhb: can't hurt :)
<xerosis_> right, i'm off to bed. i'm working on g-c tomorrow though so might bug you if you're around
<mhb> xerosis_: good, good .o)
<mhb> xerosis_: I should be aroun
<xerosis_> mhb: if i can knock out those last few UI bugs, I can start looking at the backend one
* xerosis_ --> bed
<manchicken> mhb: Really?  It works for me.  Do you have some instructions to reproduce it or are you just going to giggle? :P
<mhb> manchicken: hmm
<manchicken> nixternal: Could you pastie me what you get when you `grep -r X11_Xscreensaver_LIB` in the kdenetwork root directory?
<mhb> manchicken: start "apt-get install anything", break it when it comes to package installation (not package fetching), run adept
<manchicken> Which version of adept?
<manchicken> installer, updater, or manager?
<mhb> I tried manager
<manchicken> Yeah.  I've tried that use case.
<mhb> I thought the code is common, tho
<manchicken> Well, yes and no.
<mhb> manchicken: anyway, it doesn't work here
<manchicken> Each instance needed to be modified so that it could handle more asynchronous UI initialization.
<manchicken> mhb: I wonder if it's because of how I put the patches together.  I'm still not quite good at that yet...
<mhb> manchicken: perhaps it's me
<mhb> manchicken: I'll recheck
<manchicken> mhb: Can you DCC?  I've got two more patches that I created this patch off of.
<mhb> manchicken: one moment
<manchicken> I'll give you the patches and an order to apply them in.  That may be the issue.
<mhb> manchicken: ah, progress
<mhb> manchicken: it was me, then
<mhb> manchicken: that's the good news
<mhb> manchicken: the bad news is, it crashed right after it solved the problem ... it also could be my installation, but I dunno
<mhb> manchicken: I thought you will run this check so early that it's not needed to restart adept
<mhb> manchicken: or, that you'd reload adept automagically or something
<manchicken> It's not necessary to restart adept after the unlock.
<mhb> manchicken: then it crashed for some reason here.
<manchicken> I really think it may have something to do with the order of patches.
<manchicken> I've got a tarball with all the patches and a README file that tells you what order to apply the patches in.
<mhb> manchicken: it's 2:50 here, I'll try to find the cause of the crashes tomorrow, okay?
<mhb> manchicken: I think the message could go for a little tweaking
<manchicken> Certainly.
<manchicken> mhb: That goes without saying.
<manchicken> mhb: I'm a hacker, not a content writer :)
<mhb> manchicken: are you using the KMessageBox or what's its called?
<mhb> manchicken: I'd guess only OK/Cancel would suffice
<manchicken> mhb: Yeah, I'm using a KMessageBox::warningYesNoCancel()
<manchicken> Well, some folks I think would want to be able to enter read-only mode.
<manchicken> I thought there were three logical paths to go down.
<manchicken> I'll yield to some advice on that one though.
<manchicken> As I said, my goal isn't pride, it's getting the problem solved so I get fewer emails with subject lines like "Adept is not ready for use by anybody other than adept developers"
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, I know those people
<mhb> manchicken: so I understand
<manchicken> Groovy :)
<manchicken> But that still doesn't answer the question of where nixternal is.
<nixternal> he is gone
<manchicken> Nonsense.
<manchicken> He hasn't given me either the X11_Xscreensaver_LIB value or the amd64 KDE4 binaries yet.  He wouldn't want to make me cry.
<mhb> can someone remind me - are we still in the "hide/grey out unimportant folders for the user" business?
<manchicken> Methinks so.
<manchicken> nixternal: libxss-dev is what I needed.
<manchicken> Stupid acronyms strike again!
<ryanakca> manchicken: hehe, I would never have guessed
<manchicken> I'm streamlining my kde4 build process.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Sexy voice there :)
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Didn't you know?  Riddell is TIME magazine's bachelor of the year.
<DaSkreech> Only the year?
<DaSkreech> cads
<manchicken> It was a pre-existing title.  They try hard to make everybody feel included.
<DaSkreech> THat would explain That pitt guy that year
<manchicken> Yeah.  They're just trying to help him feel better about himself.
<DaSkreech> Something jsut occured to me
<DaSkreech> KDe4 will be on the main repos?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: No clue.
<DaSkreech> Well if we aer shipping KDe4 Cds and I assume that will happen for at least two releases won't there have to be a dist-upgrade strategy
<manchicken> You're asking a hacker about package management ;)
<manchicken> I'm not that smart, or attentive.
<manchicken> Anybody know what the svn repo for the alpha2 release is?
<DaSkreech> Whoot new katapult :)
<jjesse> cheers
<jjesse> did anyone else have kubuntu-dekstop uninstalled upon updating gusty
<manchicken> jjesse: No
<manchicken> jjesse: Are you getting that along with some openoffice.org dependencies issues?
* Hobbsee waves
* ScottK waves back
<Hobbsee> :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: keescook said he'd take on the gnupg changes we need for GPG & S/MIME by default in Kmail.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool :)
<ScottK> I got about 80% there with a patch and geser figured out the rest, so the debdiff is waiting for keeskook to surface.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<manchicken> nixternal: Hey there :)
<nixternal> well hello mr. manchicken
<manchicken> nixternal: I hate to be naggy, but how's the KDE4 packaging goin'? :)
<nixternal> more than half way done for sure
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> I'm getting close to having the trunk built.
<nixternal> artwork, utils, accessibility, addons, sdk, webdev, and i18n
<manchicken> I've been having to restart a lot to perfect my build script.
<manchicken> It's a pain in the ass.
<manchicken> All this just so I can play with kate.
<ScottK> Yeah, but kate is really neato.
<manchicken> I've been using kate a lot lately.
<manchicken> I'm rather eager to check out kate in KDE4.
* nixternal hasn't really noticed that much of a difference the last time I looked
<LongPointyStick> ScottK: :)
<LongPointyStick> ScottK: and yes, you do now have to upgrade to gutsy.  tough luck
<LongPointyStick> bug 124074
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124074 in kdepim "Dependency changes for S/MIME and GPG by default in kmail" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124074
<LongPointyStick> right, did that one.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<sebas> kwwii: ping
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> morning nixternal!  have you completed your voluntold business?
<nixternal> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nixternal> I will get to it today...making a note of it right now
<mhb> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/kde-4-kubuntu-systemsettings-vs-kcontrol/ <-- for those that haven't read it yet (I'm sure there will be few)
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh :)
<mhb> hi Hobbsee , read that?
<stdin> heh, well kcontrol just isn't working in my copy of kde4 now, so systemsettings is the only way :p
<Hobbsee> mhb: reading now
<mhb> you definitely should, as a release manager .o)
<mhb> stdin: I use kcmshell myself, so I dunno
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm not the RM yet.
<Hobbsee> mhb: and i'ts a weekend :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'd heard they were talking on it, though
<mhb> Hobbsee: you were in the ubuntu-release last time I checked, weren't you?
<Hobbsee> mhb: i am.   yes.
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm not the head release manager, though
<Hobbsee> which is what i thought you were referring to
<stdin> mhb: I recently (last night) got it all from svn, systemsettings is the default now tho it seems
<mhb> stdin: ah, yeah, my build is from yesterday
<mhb> nixternal: if that "voluntold business" is kubuntu KDE4 packs, you really should start soon :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: like head Kubuntu release manager?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  i am that, at the moment
<nixternal> mhb: almost done with those, and they were volunteer, voluntold was the meeting minutes :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm not the *ubuntu release manager at this point, though.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mhb: i watch the kubuntu cds, check that they'er working, dont have critical bugs, etc, check that the bugs others are reporting arent critical, and say "yes, these are right to release"
<Hobbsee> mhb: but i cant build the cds myself, publish them myself, etc.
<Hobbsee> at this point
<mhb> hmm
<nixternal> mhb: that post was a good and valid post, and now the comments though are kind of e.tarded
<mhb> Hobbsee: still, the comments there offer some insight on what the users want
<nixternal> obviously some of them do not know how to read
<nixternal> No KDE 4 in KUbuntu for fourteen months!? That settles it. I will be changing distribution (again) very soon. Or at least after KDE 4 Final is released.
<mhb> nixternal: heh, yeah
<mhb> nixternal: the provocative types
<nixternal> that is one comment. Does he not know that we will be doing a Kubuntu/KDE4 LiveCD release hopefully, plus we will have all of the packages readily available
<Hobbsee> mhb: true
<Hobbsee> mhb: well, i'm all for building a kubuntu seed, and a kubuntu-kde4 seed, having 2 metapackages, etc, and building two cds
<Hobbsee> in facdt, i believe that was the plan
<mhb> nixternal: if we're doing a kubuntu/kde4 release, we should start working on that, because we haven't started doing much with KDE4
<nixternal> it is kind of hard to really start working on it, because even alpha 2 is really only in a development phase yet...but you are right...I would like to start building out the real packages, and I am sure we can bring that up with Riddell when he gets back from LUGRadio Live
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'd imagine he wants to get on with building them
<Hobbsee> nixternal: but do liase with debian over it - hopefully we wont need too many changes
<nixternal> oh, we need a ton of changes from Debian
<Hobbsee> what for?
<nixternal> for one, they are building theirs out just like kde3 and not seperating it much
<Hobbsee> oh right, yes, of course
<nixternal> we are building the packages as kde4base, kde4lib, and so on, they don't
<Hobbsee> forgot that for a min..
<Hobbsee> yep
<mhb> also, we need to port stuff.
<nixternal> which, you are right, that is nothing more than a directory change, changelog change, and control files :)
<mhb> and we are always short on people, when it comes to hacking .o)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh, i was thinking in terms of kubuntu specific patches, but had completely forgotten about how ours are coinstallable.
<nixternal> ya, we will definitely have to come up with a ton of patches...
<nixternal> shouldn't be all that difficult, but very time consuming
<nixternal> would also be nice to have a kubuntu-kde4-desktop package as well
<mhb> nixternal: indeed
<nixternal> I am thinking that either Beta 2 or RC 1 would be the perfect starting point to start building out semi-stable kde 4 releases
<nixternal> beta2/rc1 for KDE that is
<Hobbsee> nixternal: whenever.  earlier is good, of course, but does involve more work
<nixternal> ya, because as it stands, libs are the only thing frozen really
<nixternal> so that means there is still a ton of work on base and the other modules yet
<Hobbsee> true
<maniacmusician> hiya
<nixternal> howdy
<Hobbsee> hiya maniacmusician
<gnomefreak> no yelling at me ;)
<maniacmusician> Question: I'm compiling kdeaccessibility (from KDE4) and it says that it needs me to set a variable before it can compile (ASOUND_LIBRARY). How would I set that variable? I'm relatively new to compiling so this stuff is still a bit over my head.
<maniacmusician> gnomefreak: :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5), cmake, kdelibs5-dev (>= 3.91.0-0ubuntu1), kde4base-dev (>= 3.91.0-0ubuntu1), kde4multimedia-dev (>= 3.91.0-0ubuntu1), libakode-dev, libxtst-dev, gawk, gettext, groff-base, sharutils, libbz2-dev
<nixternal> maniacmusician: ^^
* gnomefreak is having own build problems and i figured this is better place or -motu to ask instead of +1
<maniacmusician> nixternal: I hear you're having fun building kde4 yourself :)
<nixternal> I am almost done
<nixternal> 3 more packages to go
<nixternal> and all of KDE 4 will be done
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ill trade you :)
<maniacmusician> awesome. you're building from the alpha 2 sources?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> gnomefreak: for what?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> its lying to me
<nixternal> ewww firefox
<xerosis> firefox kills kittens
<gnomefreak> are you building the kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<nixternal> its funny...I used to not like konqui for browsing the web, now I can't live w/o it and only use firefox for my bank
<nixternal> gnomefreak: I think I will, yes
<gnomefreak> nixternal: :)
<maniacmusician> nixternal: I've noticed that konqui at least renders fonts a lot better than ff
<nixternal> on some pages it does...I was just looking at a page yesterday, can't remember what it was..but the fonts were horrible
<gnomefreak> lets try moving it up a bit but it shouldnt matter
<nixternal> you know, it may have been the Compiz wiki page
<xerosis> konqui does mangle google reader a fair bit too :(
<nixternal> konqui likes to mangel *.google.com actually
<maniacmusician> it mangles a lot google pages
<maniacmusician> a lot of*
<nixternal> gmail looks fine, but it just doesn't operate all that smoothly
<nixternal> maps is another one it constantly mangles
<maniacmusician> I'd blame it mostly on google for not supporting KHTML :) I hear Webkit does a little better with it though
<xerosis> for all their cool stuff google's code is fairly...non standard
<mhb> hi xerosis
<xerosis> mhb: hey
<maniacmusician> yeah, it definitely is
* xerosis booted up this morning without apt or dpkg
<maniacmusician> nixternal: are those build depends listed somewhere that I can look at?
<nixternal> you need to pick apart the CMake txt file in the root directory of the package
<maniacmusician> ah
<maniacmusician> darn. I was hoping to have the order in which I had to install the modules all figured out before hand
<nixternal> maniacmusician: http://people.debian.org/~madcoder/kde.png
<nixternal> there is the order you are looking for :)
<nixternal> shoot, I have more than 3 packages left, I forgot about the graphics, admin, toys, and network
<maniacmusician> haha, awesome, thanks nixternal . That's great
* gnomefreak starts to hate upstream hackers :(
<nixternal> I tore apart a couple of the kde4 packages from RPM last night to check out the license files, and I was rather appalled to find out there weren't any, like debian/copyright
<gnomefreak> why would there be a debian dir in an RPM?
<nixternal> and now I know why RPM is so damn slow...inside the rpm is the tarball of the kde 4 module that gets extracted, compiled, blown up, and shot to pieces all at one time
<nixternal> there isn't, I was just trying to compare
<gnomefreak> ah
<maniacmusician> nixternal: so what are the three packages that you still have to do, besides graphics, admin, toys and network?
<nixternal> addons, sdk, and webdev
<maniacmusician> hmm, what about kdevelop?
<nixternal> I heard it is still in a state of shambles
<nixternal> same as KOffice2, however I am going to give it a try..I am sure I will try kdevelop as well
<maniacmusician> ok, cool
<maniacmusician> I heard it wasn't stable enough to actually use for developing stuff, but in shambles? that's a bummer
<manchicken> Hiya nixternal :)
<nixternal> howdy manchicken
<nixternal> I need a super computer! anyone have a spare one?
<manchicken> I've got one that can pbuilder files if you've got tarballs and dsc's.
<manchicken> It'll build amd64, too :P
<nixternal> hehe, I am starting the amd64 builds now
<manchicken> Groovy :)
<nixternal> I added 'dpkg-scanpackages $PBUILDER_KDE4 /dev/null |gzip -9c > Packages.gz && pbuilder-kde4 update --override-config' to my pbuilder script
<nixternal> makes it quicker and easier
<nixternal> I want to find a decent server with some power...a couple of processors, 4+ gb of ram
<nixternal> I have this Sun e3500 that I got off of Craigslist for $250 :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<nixternal> It has 4 400mhz cpu's, 8gb of ram, and 5 9gb scsi drives, but it doesn't build all that quick
<manchicken> I got a cashed out IRA on its way over to my place, I'm gonna snag an Ubuntu Dell with it :)
<nixternal> and it is HUGE and LOUD
<manchicken> Dell is like $300-$400 cheaper than system76, and they have 100% free software friendly hardware IIRC.
<manchicken> Whereas System76 uses those intel wifi cards.
<nixternal> man, I have gone a few years now w/o touching any of my stocks, bonds, IRAs, CDs, or saving account
<nixternal> seeing as I have a lot of tech sector stocks, I should have a cool $15 now ;p
<manchicken> I just switched jobs in March, and DoubleClick closed my 401k, so prudential stuck it in an IRA.
<nixternal> nice
<manchicken> They wanted to charge me $40/mo to maintain it since it was under $10K
<nixternal> I did the same with AT&T
<nixternal> the cash out interest rate though is nuts...did you take the taxes out now or not?
<manchicken> We're looking to buy a house soon, so what's left of the IRA is going in my 5.30% savings account for a little while.
<manchicken> No, I didn't.
<nixternal> ouch...that tends to bite you in the ass come tax season
<manchicken> I'm going to deduct it as the downpayment for my house.
<manchicken> :)
<nixternal> that will definitely save/help you there
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I've got several investments that will have served their purpose as a downpayment on a house.
<nixternal> I am hoping on buying another house some time next summer
<nixternal> where, I don't know yet
<manchicken> I snagged some mutual funds when I was 20, that turned out to be a good idea :)
<manchicken> I just wish I had put more into them.
<nixternal> I have a VA loan that takes care of down payment and closing costs, and I don't have to pay PMI
<manchicken> I've only put $600 into them, and now they're up to $1400 value.
<nixternal> that is good for a mutual fund
<manchicken> Imagine my surprise when I got that statement :)
<nixternal> I have had some luck with ameritrade in the past year or so
<manchicken> It's damned good.  That's more than 50% growth.  They only estimated 8% growth when I first bought into it.
<nixternal> I started with a $2000 account and have gotten it up to about $15k
<nixternal> I had a couple of scary moments with that day trading stuff though
<manchicken> It's a shame it's going to be cashed out soon :)
<manchicken> But we need to buy a house.  This renting thing is getting dangerous.
<nixternal> when I started out, I bought $1500 in Sun Microsystem shares at like $3 a piece and when it went up to $5, I sold over 75% of them...since then they have scared me, but seem to have leveled off
<nixternal> I am hoping they will pull something out of their ass and will cause it to rise
<manchicken> jamendo.com++
<nixternal> I wish I would have got on that KMart bandwagon when they filed Chapter 11, and bought some of their stocks for under a $1...my dads friend never has to work a day in his life now because he did that
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Investing is just one of those things that you can't really get into unless you already have money.
<nixternal> he put a shitton into KMart, to the point where he had to remorgage his house, sell stuff, lose stuff...but man did it pay out in the end
<manchicken> amarok needs better jamendo.com support :)
<nixternal> I think that is one of the big things they are working on for Amarok 2
<manchicken> Oh, really?
<manchicken> I love these neat little sites with the indy artists.
<manchicken> I've been listening to indy music almost exclusively these days.
<manchicken> Is cervisa in kdebase?
<manchicken> With how I wrote my script, I have no idea which of the trees is building at any one time.  heh
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I will say one thing, it is nice knowing that every kde 4 module has the same exact build-deps with libfam-dev, libpcre++-dev, libxtst-dev, libbz2-dev, and libstreamanalyzer-dev
<manchicken> Where's a silly frenchman when you need him?
<nixternal> speaking of frenchman, I might be going with my x-wife and daughter to France next month
<nixternal> I haven't been there in a long long time
<manchicken> You and your x-wife hang out so much, it's an interesting arrangement.  It's rare you find people who divorce yet are still capable of being around each other without stabbing each other with cutlery and miscellaneous random objects that are just sitting about.
<manchicken> My buddy's ex-wife's girlfriend won't let him near their house...
<manchicken> But that's another story for another day children :)
<manchicken> Ah, we're building kdesdk now.
<nixternal> actually, we have been talking about reconciling :)
<manchicken> Good on ya :)
<manchicken> If you do a fancy wedding thing you'd better invite me.
<manchicken> I love free beer.
<manchicken> :)
<nixternal> for the longest time we had a grudge, but at the same time we realized just how important each other really was
<manchicken> Aren't relationships funny?
<nixternal> the first time we got married, it was in Greece, I would love to do the same if it ever happens again
<manchicken> Oh, sweet.  I won the UK lottery without ever actually entering or having lived in the UK!  Sweet.
<nixternal> there are still a lot of deprecated tags I see in kde 4
<manchicken> I can really use that GBP 24K
<manchicken> Yeah, that's why development is moving so fast.  Porting isn't that hard, but the codebase is just huge.
<nixternal> ya, I won that the other day, I am awaiting my check...weird they wanted my credit card number, bank account numbers and routing numbers, but they promised me money :)
<xerosis> manchicken: 24k wouldn't get you far in dollars ;)
<manchicken> All they want is for me to call this one number... which has a nominal fee of 10GPB/min.
<manchicken> xerosis: In GPB?
<manchicken> xerosis: I thought 1GPB>1USD
<xerosis> manchicken: damn you and your math smarts
<manchicken> xerosis: You can't fool me.  I graduated from an American high school!
<manchicken> heh
* xerosis is lucky he graduated from anything
<manchicken> It must be my lucky day!  Microsoft and AOL have joined forces to make a sweepstakes contest, and I've won that as well!
<manchicken> This time it's 25,000,000EUR
<nixternal> 09:34:20 [ manchicke]  xerosis: You can't fool me.  I graduated from an American high school!
<nixternal> that isn't saying much, be careful ;)
<manchicken> nixternal: Wow, you must have graduated from an American highschool, too, to have taken that long to get that one :)
<xerosis> ouch!
<nixternal> haha, that and I was preoccupied with a sdk build
<nixternal> public school biatches!
<manchicken> Likely story.
<nixternal> when I went to school, the Glenbard school district was one of the best in Illinois, now it is one of the worst
<nixternal> and since then, Illinois is the 48th best state for a highschool education
<nixternal> we are actually below Alaska
<nixternal> where 70+% get homeschooled
<manchicken> I would think Alaska would be pretty high up there.
<nixternal> I found this US stats page, I put it on chumpy a couple of months back
<manchicken> Homeschooling usually yields better results than many public schools.
<nixternal> West VA is the worst state when it comes to the amount of teeth in one persons mouth on average
<manchicken> Many of our teachers are only still teachers because of their union ties.
<manchicken> Nice.
<nixternal> in WVA, if you have more than 2 teeth, it is because you are kissing your sister :)
<manchicken> Working from svn SUCKS because people keep checking in stuff that doesn't compile.
<manchicken> It's really irritating.
<manchicken> You've got to be kidding me.
<manchicken> There was this one header file that was being included that didn't exist.  I commented it out and now we're compiling again.
<manchicken> And mhb criticizes me for making sure things compile before committing...
<mhb> manchicken: of course, there's this slight difference
<mhb> manchicken: in kdelibs and adept
<mhb> manchicken: if you commit something that breaks adept, no worries
<mhb> manchicken: but kdelibs/kdebase is something different
<xerosis> who's seth?
<manchicken> mhb: Unless someone else is also working on adept :)
* manchicken resists the urge to say "your mother"
<xerosis> my mother is not called seth ;)
* Hobbsee wonders where seth is...
<xerosis> was just wondering my kmobiletools is MILES behind releases
<mhb> manchicken: well, depends on whether the other person is able to read
<Hobbsee> xerosis: sethk is a MOTU - used to be around here a lot, when i was getting into packaging.
<mhb> manchicken: of course, lots of devs can't read
<mhb> manchicken: and even less know the magic of reverting :D
<manchicken> mhb: Nonsense.  It's a generally bad practice to commit uncompilable code :)
<nixternal> haha mhb! lots of devs can't read ;p
<xerosis> Hobbsee: later during the week could you help me try to package kmobiletools?
<Hobbsee> maybe, we'll see :)
<mhb> nixternal: I'm serious - they can't ... so they want the current svn code ( unstable by definition ) to be rock solid
<xerosis> Hobbsee: there already seems to be a feisty package on the site
<mhb> nixternal: and they can't read the comments on the commits, and they can't revert the feature that accidentally broke something
<Hobbsee> xerosis: doesnt mean it's any good...
<xerosis> Hobbsee: true
<xerosis> Hobbsee: oh yeah, it's an 386 package, i remember now
<manchicken> mhb: I just want it to compile, I don't care about stability :)
<manchicken> mhb: People should at least give things a little run through before they commit.
<mhb> manchicken: they should ... but it shouldn't be the rule One
<nixternal> at least rule Two
<maniacmusician> so what's rule One? :)
<nixternal> Make it look like you know what you are doing
<maniacmusician> haha, geek cred is the most important thing, then
<manchicken> mhb: It is impolite--at least--to commit stuff you know you haven't tested at all.
<nixternal> look at my KDE svn commits...if you read the commit logs, you are like "wow, he knows what he is doing", but when you look at the code then you are like "holy smokes, they let this guy commit"
<manchicken> mhb: It's just inconsiderate.
<manchicken> Okay, I need to go do some yard work.
<manchicken> Check y'all later.
<mhb> nixternal: thanks to that rule, I have commited just one thing
<mhb> nixternal: and I'm happily setting up bzr branches for all I do
<yaccin> theres a bug in feistys kopete that was fixed months ago
<yaccin> and the lanchpad bugreport-thingy also says its fixed
<yaccin> but its not
<mhb> yaccin: is it a critical one?
<mhb> yaccin: LP number?
<yaccin> uhm ill have to look it up again
<yaccin> its not critical
<yaccin> but its REALLY annoying
<yaccin> especially because it already was fixed in dapper or edgy
<yaccin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/92845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92845 in kdenetwork "Kopete handles removing the formatting toolbar incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> a month.
<Hobbsee> hrm, wonder why i didnt see that earlier
<Hobbsee> yaccin: will upload later
<yaccin> it was already fixed a few months ago in dapper or edgy
<yaccin> but with feisty it came back :(
<yaccin> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> clearly not with that patch....
<nixternal> I haven't used Kopete in a while thanks to Bitlbee..how is Kopete doing these days?
<yaccin> i think its great :)
<yaccin> but it depends on what you want ^^
<nixternal> just in general...don't use all the bells and whistles I am sure
<Hobbsee> no idea how it could be fixed in dapper and edgy, seeing as upstream is reporting that they have the same problem with those versions of kopete...
<yaccin> im 100% sure that it was fixed in dapper or edgy...
<nixternal> I hope dholback doesn't mind me updating telepathy-qt (to late), or tapioca-qt (getting close to to late), just so I can get the new decibel from hunger_t uploaded
<yaccin> maybe it was that when you update it, it works, but when you install latest version and then set up the account you get the biug
<Hobbsee> ------- Additional Comment #27 From Brett Miller 2006-10-13 01:24 -------
<Hobbsee> I am having this same problem with version 0.12.2 (KDE 3.5.2), the only difference being when using tabs. After marking the format tool bar as enabed and switching tabs in the new tab the tool bar is visable and marked as enabled. After switching back to the original tab the tool bar is now visable again and is marked as enabled, where as in the original bug it was still marked as disabled.
<Hobbsee> ------- Additional Comment #28 From Benjamin Dietrich 2006-11-10 01:22 -------
<Hobbsee> I have the problem in 3.5.5 with kopete 0.12.3 on my jabber account... when i have a icq/msn chatwindow/tab open, everything works fine... its just jabber + format-toolbar -_-
<Hobbsee> ------- Additional Comment #29 From Paul Thomas 2007-02-14 17:50 -------
<Hobbsee> I have this same problem with Kopete 0.12.4. The formatting toolbar does not keep its setting to stay hidden. This just annoys me. I couldn't find the spot to re-open this bug or I would.
<nixternal> he did hand off the decibel update yesterday though
<Hobbsee> might have come up again with the later kopete versoin.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> nixternal: he shouldnt mind
<Hobbsee> nixternal: he's on a plane, i expect
<nixternal> oh ya, that is why he isn't online :)
<nixternal> man, I can't wait to see the LUGRadio Live video
<nixternal> JR is going right?
<nixternal> I was surprised to see that sabdfl isn't giving a talk at this one
<nixternal> tapioca-qt uploaded
<nixternal> once that builds out, then it will be time for decibel lovin'
<yaccin> theres also a bug in konqueror, but i dont know if theres already a bugreport for it
<yaccin> if you have a page loaded with frames, then open a new tab (i have the tabbar only visible with more then 1 tabs, else this wouldnt happen) and close the tab again and sometimes the frames are messed up until i resize the window
<yaccin> i only have tested this with 1 website, because i only know this one that uses frames
<yaccin> so maybe its their fault
<nixternal> sounds like the same issue with google maps
<yaccin> oh and maybe its also iframes, i dont know... ill lokk at the source :)
<nixternal> are you using kde 3.5.7?
<yaccin> i can do a screenshot
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> but i also had it in .5.6 and before
<nixternal> hrmm, for some reason I haven't seen that issue lately, but it does sound vaguely familiar
<nixternal> can you try doing the same thing with say google maps and see if you get the same outcome
<nixternal> I was just thinking...if we used KDE 3.5.x for the next LTS...we are going to have to more than likely handle the bugs ourselves seeing as KDE will stop except for grave issues after the kde 4 release
<yaccin> i can
<yaccin> but my bug doesnt always appear...
<yaccin> ive closed the other tab like 7-8 times now and it worked
<nixternal> ya, the same with google maps...it appears when it feels like it
<yaccin> ok :)
<xerosis> http://news.launchpad.net/ is the worst in konq
<nixternal> oh my
<nixternal> that is the first I have ever looked at that
<xerosis> two scrollbars is the way forward IMO
<xerosis> one is just not enough for me
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> that bug is ugly :D
<yaccin> http://bennid.de/bugs
<xerosis> nixternal: what's happening to konq in kde4?
<xerosis> is it going to use webkit?
<yaccin> there are the sceenshots :)
<yaccin> is webkit something like khtml?
<maniacmusician> webkit is apple
<maniacmusician> s improvements
<maniacmusician> on khtml
<maniacmusician> it's basically what Safari uses
<yaccin> i hope they stay with khtml :)
<maniacmusician> why? Safari is KHTML + Win
<maniacmusician> err. it's better
<maniacmusician> Webkit is
<maniacmusician> I mean..
<yaccin> i only had problems with safari
<yaccin> problems i didnt had with konqueror ^^
<maniacmusician> well I haven't used Safari myself
<maniacmusician> but everyone says that webkit is much better code than khtml
<yaccin> i have to :/ its my job
<yaccin> i dont :P
<maniacmusician> including the khtml devs
<xerosis> webkit is going to get a much bigger user share now anyway with win safari and iphone, which is only a good thing for webkit
<maniacmusician> that's definitely true
<maniacmusician> Apple is pretty much forcing people to build apps for safari
<maniacmusician> since that's the only way to build apps for the iphone
<yaccin> i still dont like webkit :P
<yaccin> maybe its because i dont like apple ^_^
<maniacmusician> oh I don't like apple either. I detest them actually, because they take lots of code and rarely give any back. But I do give them credit where its due, though. (which is not often)
<maniacmusician> they're not very good as a company, but they've at least made some decent products
<mhb> you're going kind of -offtopic here, boys
<mhb> #kubuntu-offtopic is great for all the offtopic chat, really
<maniacmusician> :) I didn't start it [goes quiet] 
<yaccin> 0:)
<nixternal> well, rumor has it that Gnome is going to be using more KHTML. there is/was a blog post on planet gnome about it
<mhb> nixternal: gnome as in?
<nixternal> Ephiphany
<nixternal> ya, I can spell
<nixternal> Epiphany
<nixternal> e-fif-any :)
<mhb> nixternal: it's not exactly the browser of choice
<nixternal> nope, but they are trying to make it that way
<nixternal> does epiphany use webkit?
<nixternal> I don't follow that stuff, so I really don't know much about it
<mhb> nixternal: I thought it uses Gecko
<nixternal> you are right
<yaccin> i just closed all running konquerors and it still uses most of my CPU o.O
<mhb> nixternal: they should make Epiphany the "Camino of GNOME"
<nixternal> they should do something :)
<mhb> well, I found the second reason why I dislike KDE
<yaccin> why?
<mhb> kde-ev-membership
<yaccin> you dont have to? ^^
<mhb> yaccin: I could live with the fact that I can't send emails to it - but I so dislike mailing lists that are closed to public
<mhb> yaccin: it always creates the "kde-important-decisions-made-here" aura
<nixternal> mhb: then that means you also dislike Ubuntu/Kubuntu, Debian, and a lot of other projects as well :)
<nixternal> it is only like $100+ to become a member I think :)
<mhb> nixternal: ahem
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> nixternal: which mailing list is closed for the public to read?
<mhb> nixternal: here
<nixternal> there are quite a few, CC for one
<mhb> nixternal: yes, there are parts of Kubuntu I dislike
<mhb> nixternal: Canonical-secrets for example
<nixternal> there are just some things that do not need to be made public, that I can understand (sometimes)
<nixternal> that is a big turnoff there exactly
<mhb> nixternal: sure, I mean business deals and such
<mhb> nixternal: they can be kept private and I'm fine with that
<nixternal> you are right, if it is a community project, at least open up the archives to anyone
<nixternal> I don't neccessarily need the right to post to the list, but I think it should be opened to readers
<mhb> nixternal: that's what I mean
<mhb> nixternal: I wrote it few lines above
<maniacmusician> nixternal: building kdebindings, and it wants me to set the variables RUBY_INCLUDE_PATH and RUBY_LIBRARY. I have ruby installed (both 1.8 and 1.9) so I don't know why it's giving me that...
<nixternal> hrmm
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> somehow, today is not the day I realize I love KDE very much :o)
<mhb> after reading a third mail containing "we discussed this at akademy" without writing who discussed it or what was the conclusion
<mhb> Kubuntu specs are great in this manner - you always see what was discussed
<nixternal> oi, 813mb for KDE 4 packages
<nixternal> that will take a lifetime to upload
<nixternal> by the time I am done uploading, kde 10 will be out
<mhb> nixternal: that's a lot
<mhb> nixternal: it's not even the size of the CD we need to ship it on
<nixternal> this is including the orig.tar.gz files as well
<nixternal> man, those are smaller than the deb files
<nixternal> after some tweaking and what not to the package structure, these could be increased/decreased as well
<nixternal> these packages are about as generic as it gets...but I plan on going through this week and starting to create the real packages to be included in universe
<nixternal> kde 4 alpha 2 packages are complete and uploading
<xerosis> nixternal: all archs?
<nixternal> 386 only right now
<xerosis> booo
<xerosis> wait, i have a 386 computer, woo
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am going to do amd64 as well
<nixternal> those should be done tonight or tomorrow
<nixternal> the uploading is the killder
<nixternal> killer
<xerosis> excellent, my 386 is slower than molasses
<xerosis> what's your connection?
<nixternal> cable modem
<nixternal> 42+kb/s up right now
<nixternal> 3:15:00 left
<xerosis> ouch
<jjesse> afternoon
<Lure> nixternal: how are you testing kde4? separate X session or with xnest/xephyr?
<nixternal> I haven't had luck with xephyr, so I have been using seperate x sessions
<jjesse> hmm so i updated my gutsy install and kubuntu-desktop was removed along with the packages and now i can't reinstall kubuntu-desktop because some of the depends are not met
<jjesse> anyone else having that problem?
<Disablez> i just got probs with libcurl
<xerosis> Disablez: it's a known issue
<Disablez> i know
<xerosis> jjesse: hold off on the updates atm
<xerosis> Disablez: sorry, didn't see you were replying
<Disablez> no prob, dont worry
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-08
<doc_> hi there
* DaSkreech waves
<nixternal> howdy
<mhb> nixternal: did you try to test your 386 packages on a 386?
<nixternal> I haven't had a chance to test run them, they do install though
<mhb> nixternal: I meant on a real 386, the old Intel processor
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> nixternal: our naming policy is just crazy
<nixternal> I didn't even catch that
<nixternal> didn't I say i386?
<nixternal> ya, I should have just said x86 :)
<mhb> yeah, you did...
<mhb> the first name is derived from a chip which is bound not be working with KDE4
<nixternal> I don't think I have run linux on anything smaller than a 486dx
<mhb> the other name (amd_64) says it's only for AMD chips, which is so untrue
<mhb> aaanyway, nice work nixternal
<nixternal> thank you...I am working on a major release setup now so I can start doing weekly or biweekly snapshot builds
<nixternal> I need to build soprano so I can put it in universe
<nixternal> same with eigen, and update qca
* ryanakca grumbles... My KWallets keep on magically "disappearing", and KWalletManager won't let me create new ones...
<ryanakca> Feisty, in case you're wondering
<mhb> ryanakca: Feisty? what's that? :o)
* ryanakca shrugs
<mhb> ryanakca: you know, we devs tend to run the stable+1 until it is released
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> mhb: ScottK told me to wait until the libcurl issue was fixed before upgrading :)
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: ps auk | grep picKpoKet
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: hehe :D
<nixternal> you mean the week-long libcurl issue :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: I suppose :)
* DaSkreech ties feathers on the LongPointyStick
<ScottK> ryanakca: On Friday I think the last thing waiting for rebuild due to libcurl was OOO.
<DaSkreech> So
<DaSkreech> Just how unsupported will the KDe4 CD be?
<marseillai> hi
* Hobbsee waves
<doc_> hi there
<Hobbsee> hiya
<rbrunhuber> hi
<rbrunhuber> hi Hobbsee, good to see you. I need your assistance. I really, really badly messed up my gutsy installation.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: oh dear.  what'd you do?
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Don't know how i managed it but every package manage tool except apt-get is gone.
<Hobbsee> oh, you upgraded apt?
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: They all have dependency problems: libapt-inst-libc6.5-6-1.1 but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> yeah.  apt is screwed
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: So i have just to wait and do apt-get updates + dist-upgrades?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: what happens if you try to install kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> actually, that'll probably want to remove apt
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Spits out the following depends:
<rbrunhuber> Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<rbrunhuber>                    Depends: software-properties-kde but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> that it?
<Hobbsee> add language-selector-qt software-properties-kde to the list of stuff you're trying to install, then
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee:  language-selector-kde depends on adept. So we are at the beginning again.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> okay, so you want to downgrade your version of apt*
<Hobbsee> including libapt
<Hobbsee> this is where we say "please make sure you can do dependancies before running gutsy" - this is why
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: your aim at this point, is to install the old version of apt, so that you can install kubuntu-desktop again, and leave the newer versions of apt uninstalled
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: this is why you should not hit "yes" to every dist upgrade prompt you get - you have to sanity check first
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: you need to find out which version of libapt adept currently depends on, to find out which old version of apt you should install.
<rbrunhuber> normally this is no problem to me. I resolved or avoided a lot of dependencies problems in the years with linux already. But caution is not my guest everyday :-)
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: I'm serious about this. I used SuSe for a long time :-)
<Hobbsee> okay, from my non-upgraded system, the version of libapt that works with adept is libapt-pkg-libc6.5-6-4.4
<Hobbsee> no problem :)
<Hobbsee> guy in #ubuntu+1 is asking the same thing
<Hobbsee> i'm just telling you where you want to aim for, so then you can start figuring :)
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: So I'm in #ubuntu+1 one already. So i'll go there so you have to tell the things only one time.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: nah, stay here, it's fine
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: okay, it seems that apt* 0.7.2ubuntu3 is the fine version
<Hobbsee> oh the other hand...i could just rebuild adept, to deal with the new apt
<Hobbsee> oh, and aptitude.
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: E: Version '0.7.2ubuntu3' for 'apt' was not found
<Hobbsee> not sure if it's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hobbsee> if not, you'll want it off launchpad
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Is there a "dump" for old binary packages?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: yeah, launchpad
<Hobbsee> oh, old binaries.  should be...
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Np I'm just dl the source package.
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/0.7.2ubuntu3
<Hobbsee> oh.  no.  it seems not
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Thats funny i just compiled and installed the older version of apt. But i still have dependency problems from apt
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: darn
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: I'll wait till a fixed version is uploaded and I'll try again then.
<Hobbsee> ok
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: If the devs know that apt is messed up what is the (I assume good) reason that nobody just uploads a fixed one?
<Hobbsee> because i'm having trouble with it building.
<Hobbsee> and because the dev responsible probably hasnt noticed the fallout.
<Hobbsee> there's a version with more changes in bzr, but seems to not wish to build
<seezer> hi. anyone using gutsy with fglrx here? kaffeine(-xine) crashes on any media when using fglrx while vlc and mplayer seem to have no problem. when i switch back to the "vesa" xorg driver, kaffeine works fine.
<Hobbsee> try #kubuntu
<seezer> hmkay. just thought about this beeing a potential bug to report and tried to get some other userreports first.
<nixternal> hallo
<nixternal> hrmm, Jucato is done or taking a break :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<fdoving> good for him. beeing an irc support machine 20/7 must be exhausting.
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
<Hobbsee> it scares me hwo many of our people are getting burnt out
<fdoving> FOSS development is addictive.
<fdoving> so is IRC.
<nixternal> ya it is
<Hobbsee> fdoving: indeed.
<Hobbsee> i'm pretty much at the point where i have two choices
<Hobbsee> have been since about...april, maybe.
<nixternal> I hate the fact he felt inadequate, because the sad thing is he is so important here in Kubuntu and KDE
<Hobbsee> yeah :(
<Hobbsee> i say give him a break - i think he'll be back
<nixternal> he knows more than I do with inner workings and what is going on without a doubt
<nixternal> I have been doing Linux for more than 10 years, and what he learned in a matter of months puts me to shame after so many years of trying it
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: trying to compare yourself to other people never works well
<nixternal> oh ya, he definitely deserves a break, all of that support will burn you out no doubt
<Hobbsee> support.  *twitch*
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I know he can't stay gone for long
<fdoving> he just said no IRC, and less time, or something like that, right?
<fdoving> IRC is very timeconsuming.
<nixternal> ya it is, I tend to take a day or 2 off every once in a while so I can get some stuff done
<nixternal> like today, I need to finish 4 units for homework
<fdoving> heh, stay away from frozen bubble :)
<nixternal> frozen bubble didn't do it for me, same game does though :)
<Hobbsee> blob wars is my other favorite...
<Hobbsee> although at the moment, i'm getting harassed too much on irc to enjoy a lot of it
<Hobbsee> so i tend to not actually be here, unless it's european day
<Hobbsee> on a weekday
<nixternal> that harassment crap is still going on?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fdoving> what harassment?
<Hobbsee> i've had 2 different people in the past two days
<fdoving> (i'm not very much around, i guess).
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i'm a bit of a harassment magnet, i'm afraid.
<nixternal> lovely, I actually had one yesterday out of the blue
<Hobbsee> fdoving: various people from userland, etc
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the latest one was asking "oh, what's ur asl?" etc.
<nixternal> he didn't harass me to say the least, but he annoyed the piss out of me
<Hobbsee> the previous one was on about how he was bored and lonely, and that he'd broken up with his girlfriend, and did i have a boyfriend...when he got no answer to that, he started asking for pics, etc.
<nixternal> those are my favorite....asl was so 1980's
<fdoving> Hobbsee: ok. /ignore is nice.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: yeah, it is.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: send him the hippo pic you sent me that one time :)
<nixternal> I did a "Hobbsee, your a girl? omg pics@#!@!!"
<nixternal> and she sent me a hippo pic ;)
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> yeah, that was funny
<nixternal> and I made it into a hackergotchi for her :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do you like the new real name?
<nixternal> the new real name?
<Hobbsee> oh i never saw that
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> mine
<Hobbsee> to attempt to stop the abuse
<nixternal> what is it?
<Hobbsee> as in, you cant just look up female names in irc and find me
<nixternal> Harold?
<Hobbsee>  /whois me and find out
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> Flying Spaghetti Monster
<Hobbsee> :D
<nixternal> I have actually been suprised. I use AIM, ICQ, Yahoo, MSN and all of those wide open to where anyone can message me, yet they don't
* Hobbsee thought that was a good name.
<fdoving> i think there is an irssi or bitchx script with a whitelist.
<nixternal> a few years ago I remember I couldn't do that
<nixternal> bitchx had the blacklist and whitelist stuff I remember
<Hobbsee> i get a few randoms on those...but mostly people who i've spoken to previously, who were just weird
* Hobbsee has a *lot* of people blacklisted on msn
<nixternal> but I would think if it worked for BitchX it would work with irssi
<fdoving> i belive it was built into bitchx.
<nixternal> every now and then I do those tricks to my boss...I sign up some weird goofy name and message her little kisses :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<fdoving> not sure.. been using irssi for like 5-6 years, don't remember much from the bitchx, ircii and epic days.
<nixternal> she knows who it is every time...she told me "what happens if mr. right does that to me, and I think it is you?"
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> hahahahaha
<nixternal> damn x-wife plays the mind tricks better than I do
<fdoving> nixternal: your reply is: "it IS mr. right" :)
* Hobbsee thought nixternal was married?
<nixternal> everytime
<nixternal> no no, I have been divorced since 2001, however my x-wife and I have been getting much much more friendly (not like that either you perverts!)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nixternal> after I finish school I am going to be moving out by her and my daughter..so who knows what the future may hold...I want to move to Europe and she does too, so that could be a good thing
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> ah, cool
<nixternal> ya, if I was married, it wouldn't be long until I got divorced seeing the amount of time I put in here on IRC :)
<nixternal> or the computer in general
<Hobbsee> ScottK: also, andrea's often taken othe rpeople's merges, so they've stolen them back
<Hobbsee> as in, if i've merged package y 5 times, and andrea stole it once, then i still feel it's mine, and so i'll take it back without asking.
<Hobbsee> @ your ML comment
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh.  there are reasons it's good to be single :P
<fdoving> Hobbsee: able to spend 24/7 on computer stuff? :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: not just that.  and i dont, anyway
<nixternal> Hobbsee: oh without a doubt, single == all the computer time I want :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, not really.  i still have uni
<nixternal> ya, me too
<manchicken> nixternal: How goes it?
<Hobbsee> manchicken!
<manchicken> Hobbsee!!!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You should smack nixternal around a bit.  He's holding out on me with the amd64 KDE packages.
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> i could try the i386 ones...
<Hobbsee> manchicken: so that means that i can make you test cds...excellent!
<manchicken> I'm on amd64.
<Hobbsee> exactly :)
<hunger> nixternal: I doubt that anyone will object to you updating qttelepathy/qttapioca. AFAIK I am the only user anyway.
<nixternal> hunger: it is all done, as well as the new decibel 0.4.0 :)
<hunger> nixternal: Wow, cool!
<hunger> nixternal: Thanks!
<nixternal> no problem
<Hobbsee> nixternal: icf7 is whinging
<Hobbsee> wanting to know why he's been banned from -motu
<Hobbsee> i think that was the one you put in yesterday
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you can unban him
<nixternal> join/part floods last night
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Agreed.
<manchicken> ScottK: Disagreed.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I like the new name.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: :)
<ScottK> BTW, I had not seen your ML message when I wrote mine :-)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think it got snet around the same tiem
* ScottK was trying to be kind when I wrote it.  It could've been more pointed.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> not sure how nice or collusive mine was
<Hobbsee> anyway, bedtime.  night all!
<ScottK> It's a fine line between giving honest feedback and pushing someone away that has potential.
<ScottK> Good night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> true that
<ryanakca> nixternal: why not setup a script to automatically update you KDE4 packages like imbrandon had done for amarok a while back?
<ryanakca> it would probably be quite a bit harder... but I think it could be done... *scratches head*
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:ryanakca] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Tribe 2 released!
<ScottK> ryanakca: Are you still working on aoeui?
<ryanakca> ScottK: yes, I'm trying to get a debian maintainer to reupload it
<ryanakca> "[repeat]  Can someone please quickly check aoeui? It was rejected because the copyright file said GPLv2 or later, instead of GPLv2 _only_... and I updated the ITP in changelog (typo in the number)... and that's it."
<ryanakca> `dget http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/a/aoeui/aoeui_1.0~alpha5-1.dsc`
<ScottK> OK.  I can tell youright now that the version number needs work (see my revu comment if you haven't).
<ryanakca> ScottK: I intend to upload to debian, and then sync into ubuntu
<ScottK> Sounds good.  I think you should say that on REVU.
<ScottK> nixternal: How close are you moving?  Are we going to be neighbors too?
<ryanakca> okies, will do. And I guess I should upload the current version too... :)
<ScottK> Do change the version number to a legal on first.
<ScottK> on/one
<ryanakca> ScottK: 1.0~alpha5-1 wont work for Debian? (lintian doesn't complain for me...)
<ScottK> No.  Read the policy manual paragraph on my REVU comment.
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd recommend 1.0-1~alpha5.0 or some such.
* ryanakca scratches his head
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok, but in that case, wouldn't that make it upstream version 1.0, debian revision 1 alpha 5.0?
<ScottK> Yes which is lower than 1.0-1 so when you upgrade to the final 1.0 the version number will be higher.
<ryanakca> would 1.0+alpha5.0-1 work?
<ryanakca> ah, ok
<ryanakca> hmm.. fixing :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: reuploaded to mentors and REVU
<ScottK> ryanakca: Leave a comment once it's uploaded on REVU that it's intended for Debian.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok, is it still permissible to use REVU for debian? or should I completly switch over to mentors?
<ScottK> Using revu is fine.  It's just a question of people knowing what you intend to do so they don't bother with comments about verion number/distro.
<ryanakca> ok
<ScottK> It's also important because if you are aiming at Debian, I'll do my test builds in my Sid pbuilder.
* ryanakca nods
* ryanakca figures that for small text based things, etc, might as well contribute to Debian, and then sync into Ubuntu so that both worlds win :)
<ScottK> Absolutely.  I think that's an excellent plan.
<ScottK> ryanakca: You might also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributingToDebian and see if you can improve it.
<gnomefreak> are we waiting for everything to be built on new apt by chance?
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nods* I might add something on filing an ITP with bugreport
<ryanakca> ScottK: umm... little .orig.tar.gz problem from changing the version. debuild created one with debian/, so I deleted it, I obtained the original .tar.gz from REVU, what should I rename it to? aoeui_1.0.orig.tar.gz?
<ScottK> ryanakca: We do want to encourage people to work with Debian, so if you can make it better, go for it.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Good question.
<ScottK> That points out that my advice was wrong.
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ScottK> You need to have a different upstream version name.
<ScottK> name/number
<ryanakca> so, I need to contact upstream?
<ScottK> so when you get the final, you can use a different orig.tar.gz
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ryanakca> aoeui-1.0+alpha5.0.orig.tar.gz would work, if my version was 1.0+alpha5.0-1
<ScottK> Not necessarily.  I'd suggest asking around here.
<ScottK> That would be legal, but have a higher version number than 1.0-1
<ryanakca> the '+' is accepted according to the policy...
<ryanakca> ScottK: how so?
<ryanakca> cat comes before cattle in the dictionary...
<ScottK> Hmmm
* ScottK needs more coffee.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ii  xfig                                       3.2.5-alpha5-9ubuntu1                      Facility for Interactive Generation of figur
<ryanakca> hmm.. 1.0-alpha5-1   , and aoeui-1.0-alpha5.orig.tar.gz :)
<ScottK> Seems reasonable, but my brain is only partially awake just now.
<_StefanS_> evening
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-30
<Riddell> happy happy Monday
<\sh> Riddell: happy? ok spain won..but my head is not happy today ;)
<Xand3r> hi @ all
<Xand3r> apachelogger: are you there?
<Xand3r> are you here?^^
<Riddell> hi Xand3r
<Xand3r> hi Riddell i have a question, have you some time for me?
<Riddell> what's the question?
<Xand3r> i have a problem with the soname of a lib in my package
<Xand3r> cause there is no soname
<Xand3r> so how i can get one?
<Riddell> I expect it means upstream doesn't want to give it one
<Xand3r> ok, can i ignore that error?
<Xand3r> or what have i to do?
<Riddell> I expect so
<Riddell> what's the library part of?
<Xand3r> rubberband
<Riddell> which is what?
<Xand3r> maybe i dont got the question right
<Riddell> what is rubberband?
<smarter> hey there
<Riddell> hi smarter
<smarter> hey Riddell
<smarter> his package is here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<Xand3r> for the changelog * FTBFS resolved with the patch from Gentoo
<Xand3r> is that ok?
<jussi01> rabbuerband home page: http://breakfastquay.com/rubberband/
<Riddell> Xand3r: I always like to include the filename of the patch, so in future you know which one it refers to
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r>   * FTBFS solved with the rubberband-1.0.1-gcc43-ftbfs.patch from Gentoo
<Riddell> perfect
<Riddell> Xand3r: does anything make use of that rubberband library?
<Xand3r> of course
<Xand3r> much of programms use rubberband for example superlooper does
<Riddell> hum, that really should be versioned then
<Xand3r> how?
<Xand3r> i will do it
<Xand3r> smarter:  my new control http://paste.ubuntu.com/23920/
<Xand3r> what dou you think about
<Riddell> I think you'd need to ask upsteam
<Xand3r> i included now the ehing with the dot
<Riddell> their automake setup seems quite basic and I don't know how to add versioning to it
<Riddell> and it depends on their versioning policy anyway
<smarter> Xand3r: the "Audio time-stretching and pitch-shifting program - shared library" should be on the first line of the Description, not at the end
<Riddell> it might be best to just ignore the .so and only create the -dev package
<smarter> Xand3r: at the end you could put something like: "This package contains the shared library"
<Riddell> the /usr/bin/rubberband app doesn't seem to actually use the .so
<Xand3r> dont know
<Xand3r> smarter: why saying two times it is shared library?
<smarter> Xand3r: the first line of the description is used in the output of apt-cache search
<smarter> the other lines are used when you do apt-cache show nameofthepackage
<smarter> Xand3r: try apt-cache search firefox
<Xand3r> ok i will do it
<Xand3r> but i have to go to  the medic
<Xand3r> thaks for help, i will come back soon, i hope
<Xand3r> cya
<smarter> bye
<apachelogger> gmorning, gday, gevening, gnight
<Nightrose> 'lo apachelogger :)
<jpds> apachelogger: you been watcheing the Truman show?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no?
 * apachelogger pokes \sh
 * \sh is not online...only his body is watching...bug brain is dead ,)
<apachelogger> meh
<\sh> apachelogger: when it has something to do with leonov, please #leonov :)
<Xand3r> back from the medic
 * apachelogger hands Xand3r a cookie
<Xand3r> thx
<apachelogger> \sh: uscan would appreciate number-only-versions ... Newest version on remote site is 0.0.1, local version is 0.0.1a
<\sh> apachelogger: uscan that brainfcked? ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: i'll work on a different layout on releases.leonov.tv
<apachelogger> \sh: well, just attach another diget
<apachelogger> amaork also got 1.4.9.1 ;-)
<Xand3r> scan is a good point, i need a copy program, only 3 things it just had to have, choos scanner choos printer, choos color and than the copy buton, is there somthing likthis
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what do you think about the soname problem?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: mail upstream
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> wanna include r in ubuntu... blah blah.... can't because no soname/version ... blah blah .... hope you can fix it ASAP .. blah blah ... cookies!
<Xand3r> have i inform him about  the patch?
<apachelogger> better it is
<apachelogger> he could just do a new release featuring that patch and proper library versioning
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> i have sended the mail
<Xand3r> hope he answers soon
<Xand3r> another problem i have installet an gtk-qt-kde4 engin but in the dayly build it seems not to work, why, apachelogger is the reason the dayly build?
<apachelogger> different paths
<apachelogger> you will have to compile the engine against neon
<Xand3r> ok thx
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do you know a stupid-save copy/scan program?
<apachelogger> skanlite? :P
 * apachelogger only scans on vista
<Xand3r> available for hardy?
<apachelogger> scanning on vista is luvly :D
<apachelogger> Xand3r: probably
<apachelogger> otherwise... you know how to build a package ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: .p
<Xand3r> urg there is no one
<Xand3r> apachelogger: is sanlite a qt or an kde app
<apachelogger> kde
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dood
<apachelogger> Xand3r: didn't you work on that?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skanlite-kde4
<Xand3r> ooohh
<Xand3r> i remember^^
<Xand3r> gosh my brain lost things i done a day befor
<apachelogger> happens from time to time
<Xand3r> no
<Xand3r> every day
 * JontheEchidna tosses Xand3r the notes plasmoid and cookies
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> cookies are good
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there is a problem, the person who needs this program has kde3
<Riddell> use kooka
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> works for me
<apachelogger> kooka is horrible broken
<Riddell> I've never had any problems from it
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger never heard a good thing about kooka from his friends
<Xand3r> Riddell: for you not for my mum, she need a program where you  choos scanner, choos printer, choos color and than the copy buton, is there somthing like this?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Xand3r> sad
<Xand3r> if i hade knowled about a programlanguage an qt i would creat one, but i dont have
<jussi01> Xand3r: surely kooka cant be that hard - it asks which scanner on start up, you click preview, select the area/leave it for the whole thing, the click final scan
<Xand3r> jussi01: i know, but people who dont work the hole day on a computer, are iritate of every sympol button and text they dont need
<Xand3r> so i search a realy easy on
<jussi01> dont some of the image editors have an "acquire" ?
<Xand3r> jussi01: acquire?
<jussi01> Xand3r: yes, in some image editing programs there is an acquire in the menu, where you can say from scanner, and it gives you a dialogue to scan
<Xand3r> hmm i dont know, i have to teach the person using kooka
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kooka is realy... you know, em dou you know some one who may be could creat suche a program?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Xand3r: mail the skanlite author(s)
<apachelogger> if someone is goint to creat such an application it will be for kde4 anyway
<Xand3r> hmmm, but i need a kde3 app, so i dont waste theire time
<Xand3r> apachelogger: has skanlite a projekt homepage?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: do I look like google? :P
<Xand3r> maybe _p
<Xand3r> .p
<Xand3r> i have an hour time, what could i do?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please have a look in the query
<nixternal> mornin'
<Xand3r> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<JontheEchidna> So does anybody from Kubuntu read the ubuntu-art list?
<JontheEchidna> Or is there a better way to send art submissions to kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/oxyconnex-06.jpg
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/oxyconnex2.png
<JontheEchidna> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Connections?content=84047
<Riddell> we're not really looking for submissions for intrepid since the plan is to go with KDE's artwork
<JontheEchidna> Ok, the default theme is nice anyway. :)
<Arby>  Riddell: around?
<Arby> Riddell: I'm back to trying to sort out kdepim-dev
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Arby> having rebuilt my broken chroot
<Arby> I'm getting blocked on uninstallable dependencies
<Arby> specifically mysql-server-5.0
<Arby> which stops akonadi from installing
<Riddell> what's uninstallable about it?
<Arby> hang on let me pastebin the output
<Arby> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23968/
<Arby> basically the initscript fails for an unknown reason
<Riddell> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst
<Arby> success!
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> that just leaves kdelibs5-dev
<Arby> which eventually goes back to
<Arby> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Arby>   libgnutls-dev: Depends: libgnutls13 (= 2.0.4-1ubuntu2) but 2.0.4-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<Arby> after much dependency chasing
<Arby> it looks like that should be '>=' rather than just '>'
<Arby> what can I do other than rebuild libgnutls13 ?
<Riddell> Arby: are you on amd64?
<Arby> no
<Arby> hmm, I think remove and reinstall has fixed it
<Arby> waiting for stuff to finish installing
 * Arby commences building kdepim. back in 3 days
<apachelogger> jussi01: can you please testbuild quassel on gutsy and feisty for bug 243890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243890 in quassel "create packages for gutsy and feisty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243890
<james_w> apachelogger: hi, are you around?
<apachelogger> hey james_w
<james_w> hey
<james_w> I'm looking at the amarok packaging, would you have a minute for a couple of questions?
<apachelogger> sure
<james_w> I'm looking at the diff to Debian, and there's a few things that I can't work out, and that aren't explicitly documented.
<james_w> firstly the addition of python, python-qt3 and libqt0-ruby1.8 to Suggests.
<apachelogger> necessary for the stock amarok scripts
<james_w> so they would be applicable to Debian?
<apachelogger> totally
<james_w> cool, the next is "-   - Track "mood" display (requires moodbar package installed)"
<james_w> from the description, the package is still suggested, so it seems that it's not that support has gone away, was it perhaps just a mistake during a merge that the line was removed?
<apachelogger> !info moodbar
<apachelogger> james_w: one moment please
<ubott2> moodbar (source: moodbar): Analysis program for creating a colorful visual representation of an audio file. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 168 kB
<apachelogger> james_w: yes, merge mistake
<james_w> cool, would you like a bug report for that?
<apachelogger> not necessary, I just fixed it
<james_w> great, thanks.
<james_w> the last is the addition of the amarok-engine virtual package, is there another engine that the user may wish to install from elsewhere?
<apachelogger> actually I think that can be dropped
<apachelogger> wanted to hear some opinions on that, IMO a virtual package is pretty much pointless for the engines
<apachelogger> since we need to require on specific -engine- packages, as the ABI tends to break for most releases
<apachelogger> that said, the engines will disappear in amarok2 anyway, so...
<james_w> actually I just found another little one. It seems from http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=308099 that symlinking amarokapp is not necessary any more.
<ubott2> Debian bug 308099 in amarok "amarokapp doesn't belong into /usr/lib/amarok" [Important,Closed]
<apachelogger> james_w: don't know about that one
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know why we link usr/bin/amarok to usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp?
<james_w> from the changelog "Closes bugs #16474, #52360."
<james_w> one of those mentions that Debian bug (or rather its duplicate)
<james_w> and also one on bugs.kde.org.
<ubott2> james_w: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/16474/+text)
<ubott2> james_w: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The connect operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/52360/+text)
<jussio1> wha?
<jussio1> hrm
<apachelogger> james_w: well I imagine we link due to compability reasons
<apachelogger> amarokapp was literally placed in usr/lib/amarok/
<apachelogger> while now it is in bin and we link to lib
<apachelogger> I don't see a usecase though ;-)
<milian-laptop> stdin: apachelogger told me that I should get in contact with you. I noticed that some KDE 4.1 packages (i.e. step-kde4) don't really include anything
<milian-laptop> a dpkg -L yields only README, debian changelog and license
<milian-laptop> all in /usr/share/doc/step-kde4
<milian-laptop> that's it
<stdin> milian-laptop: I probably messed something up, give me a min
<milian-laptop> yes of course
<milian-laptop> shall I check which packages are affected?
<stdin> probably all of kdeedu
<Riddell> apachelogger: we don't link usr/bin/amarok to usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, we link /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp to usr/bin/amarok
<Riddell> which is probably just historical
<apachelogger> 	ln -s /usr/bin/amarokapp debian/amarok/usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp
<stdin> milian-laptop: ~ppa4 should fix it, probably published in around 40 mins
<milian-laptop> ty stdin
<milian-laptop> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m132da22e <-- this is a list of all the packages I have installed, which end on -kde4 and which do not have a binary with of that name (without trailing -kde4)
<milian-laptop> there are some false positives in there
<milian-laptop> i.e. meta packages
<milian-laptop> maybe this is really only kdeedu - but I wanted to make sure
<Arby> Riddell: finally got kdepim-dev sorted
<Arby> everything builds properly
<Arby> and the package is installable
<Arby> given a bit of dependency chasing
<Arby> files are in the usual place
<Arby> my only concern is that I had to install libkdepim4 manually to keep shlibs happy
<Arby> does that matter?
<Riddell> that should be fine
<Arby> good
<Arby> Riddell: kopete-crypto done now as well.
<Arby> Riddell: did anything else in extragear get done?
<Arby> or can I just carry on at will
<Riddell> Arby: done are kcoloredit  kfax  kgrab  kgraphviewer  kiconedit  kio-gopher  kmldonkey
<Arby> ok I'll carry on with the rest then
<Riddell> Arby: ah, we also have http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=skanlite
<Arby> good, that's one less for me to do :)
<Arby> Riddell: kpovmodeler done
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anything else before I ask Chris to redirect the DNS?
<Arby> Riddell: trying to merge kphotoalbum but blocked on a build-dep
<Arby> Riddell: kphotoalbum build-deps on libkexif1-dev but
<Arby> libkexif1-dev: Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Arby> we already have kdelibs5-dev
<Arby> and the two seem to be mutually exclusive
<Arby> do we need to update libkexif1-dev?
<ryanakca> Riddell: nevermind, I found something
<Riddell> ryanakca: found something?  what you updated to the current articles?
<Riddell> Arby: mm, I need to ponder what to do about those libraries
<Riddell> there's new versions and they overlap somewhat
<Arby> Riddell: ok, no rush
<Arby> just let me know when we have a solution (or if you want me to package one)
<Arby> I can work on something else in the meantime
<ryanakca> Riddell: user uploaded images don't show up if you aren't logged in.
<Riddell> ryanakca: how hard can it be to set up this website?
<Riddell> (rhetorical)
<vorian> o/ hello everyone :)
<apachelogger> hey vorian
<vorian> how are things?
<apachelogger> Kayish, I'd say ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: when are you applying for MOTU?
<vorian> apachelogger: mmmm, maybe after a few more uploads
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: you could write an MIR ;-)
<vorian> what's MIR?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess you didn't file one for libqca2-plugin-ossl yet
<apachelogger> vorian: main inclusion report
<apachelogger> vorian: necessary to get a package into main
<vorian> hahaa
<apachelogger> vorian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<vorian> i was just about to say /me looks :D
<vorian> these are for each of the main KDE packages?
<apachelogger> vorian: pardon?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that for?
<vorian> apachelogger: i was wondering which package I should write a MIR for :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ssl jabber
<apachelogger> the new version of libqca-tsl
<apachelogger> tls
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportQCATLS?highlight=%28qca%29
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qca2-plugin-ossl
<apachelogger> vorian: the last url
<vorian> i see
<apachelogger> actually -tls can be moved to universe http://paste.ubuntu.com/24094/
<apachelogger> no main dependencies anymore
<apachelogger> oh boy, I choose disconnected imap
 * apachelogger headdesks
<vorian> :(
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-01
<maltedik> how long does a complete qt+kde-compile take approximatly on a 3 GHz machine?
<maltedik> netto
<stdin> a long time
<maltedik> thatd be days!
<maltedik> ;9
<maltedik> arrr. i meant qt+kdebase!
<stdin> probably around 5 hours at a guess
<maltedik> thx
<sebas> maltedik: 3 hours in total, maybe?
<sebas> That's if you also build kdelibs and kdepimlibs
<maltedik> too long to stay awake till its finished. thats all i had to know...
<dAskreeCh> Nightrose: ping
<maltedik> fuckfuckfuck! why did i stay up? whyyyy?
<mouz> apachelogger: if you've been thinking about a next task for me i'd like to know. I can also pick out something nice myself, but chances are there it will be less useful for a bigger picture (assuming such a thing exists).
 * Riddell whistles a good morning tune
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: it is, comrade, it is
<Xand3r> hey ho
<Riddell> hi Xand3r
<Xand3r> i have a question, qutim is uploaded now, when will it be build?
<Riddell> Xand3r: it's in new, it'll need to be approved by an archive admin
<Riddell> then it'll build in a few hours
<Riddell> then its binaries need to be approved by an archive admin
<Riddell> then it's done
<Xand3r> ok, much time will go
<apachelogger> mouz: there is no less useful task in packaging ;-) I'd recommend you search another application to package with debhelper
<Riddell> Xand3r: it's my archive admin day today, things usually get done when I'm on duty :)
<Xand3r> :)
<apachelogger> :D
 * apachelogger hands Riddell a cookie
<Riddell> smarter: W: webkitkde: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libwebkitkde.so.1.0.0 usr/lib/libwebkitkde.so
<Riddell> probably the .so and .h files are best just removed for now until something needs them
<smarter> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> good mornin'
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shiny new project page for ubuntu :D
<apachelogger> gmorning nixternal
<Riddell> apachelogger: where's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Riddell> bling bling
<Riddell> du -h /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/*/amarok/ --total  hmm
<Riddell> might be worth splitting that out
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> actually I asked the translators to compress their images... apparently they never got round to do that :|
 * nixternal sets up pbuilder on the work lappy - time to get some work done around here!
 * nixternal just realized he fired of DIST=hardy
<nixternal> off
<Jucato> smart :)
<nixternal> tis ok, I will fire off intrepid now :)
<nixternal> Riddell: gotta list of work to do? I need something to do today while I am hiding away at work :)
<Riddell> nixternal: able to test CDs?
<nixternal> ya, I should be able to do that
<nixternal> I will use the ultra fast pipe at work and down them all :)
<Riddell> nixternal: hardy.1 could do with someone checking it actually works http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<nixternal> roger that...any merges or bug fixes needing work?
<nixternal> I need to check for a KDE 4 kvkbd, add that to my todo list
<Riddell> we should probably replace koffice with koffice 2
<nixternal> what are we going to do about kmilo with kde4?
<nixternal> I would love for all of my keys to work
<Riddell> we need to rescue the keyboard mappings that kde 3 had, then make sure kmix/amarok/guidance-power-manager listens to them all
<nixternal> what file(s) are the mappings located again so I don't have to search like crazy
<nixternal> I used to remember where they were so I could tweak them for my kb
<Riddell> kdeutils somewhere
<Riddell> not sure where we want to add it now, something in kdebase would do
<nixternal> true
<Riddell> or kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> which I havn't touched for intrepid
<Riddell> so you could tidy up kubuntu-default-settings
<nixternal> ooh fun :)
<nixternal> like remove the kde3 bits?
<Riddell> yep
<nixternal> or update the kde3 bits to reflect kde4
<Riddell> we did that for hardy
<Riddell> so just remove the kde 3 bits
<Riddell> and the mouse
<nixternal> who put a mouse in there :P
<Riddell> cursor
 * nixternal heads to work - everyone have a great day!
<seele> damnit.. missed Artemis_Fowl again
<vorian> aloha, why the hate from this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24227/ ?
<vorian> :)
<ScottK> Missing build-dep on some qt opengl thing?
<vorian> looks like it
<vorian> i thnk it'd be libqt4-opengl-dev
 * Xand3r is now working on kgmailnotifier
<Riddell> Xand3r: new version?
<Xand3r> jep
<nixternal> Riddell: ISOs, good news or bad news first?
<Riddell> nixternal: both!
<nixternal> .1 ISOs
<nixternal> Bad News: I am at work :(
<Riddell> that's not unexpected
<nixternal> Good News: They work! encryption works! live works! daily works! no bugs I came across
<vorian> ScottK: worked :) thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Glad I could help.
<nixternal> here is how stupid RPMs are....you have no idea where they come from just by looking at them
<vorian> I was missing the obvious
<nixternal> I am in the process of updating a ton of them, and just by looking at the packaging name, I have no clue if they are from fedora, red hat, centos, or any other rpm repo out there
<nixternal> totally ridiculous
<Riddell> the same is true of .debs
 * nixternal loves x.x-xubuntux or just x.x-x, I know where they come from at least
<nixternal> Riddell: well we know where Ubuntu pkgs come from, you can't say that about CentOS
<nixternal> they either pull from Red Hat, Fedora, or some RPM cest pool
<apachelogger> we don't know where xandros packages come from
<nixternal> apachelogger: microsoft :P
<Riddell> linspire
<apachelogger> wells
<nixternal> linspire is sharing?
<apachelogger> in fact we don't know what exactly they are providing like their strange only-with-subscription-music-palyer which is actually amarok
<apachelogger> nixternal: xandros ate linspire
<apachelogger> literally
<nixternal> nice
 * apachelogger always imagined xandros as some kind of evil shark
<apachelogger> eating users
<nixternal> 2 of the worst operating systems I have ever tried, next to Windows ME
<nixternal> gOS is right up there too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> windows me was pretty good!
<nixternal> wth? you are a horrible comedian
<apachelogger> -.-
<nixternal> ;p
<apachelogger> pfft
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> again, no taste for the beautiful things :P
<nixternal> I love it when my boss doesn't show up
<Riddell> ..just so long as he doesn't read irc logs
<ScottK> Xandros was my first Linux distro.  It got me started for the first 6 months until I got tired of the training wheels.
<Jucato> nixternal: it's like waiting for your teacher in a 1 hour class... and you're told to wait... 45 minutes later, you learn that he won't be coming in :)
<nixternal> in case anyone is interested, Red Hat is looking for some community people to work for them...once again I had to say no
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i thought you were already working for htem?
<nixternal> Riddell: hahaha, I am sure he doesn't
<nixternal> Hobbsee: heck no, they tried to rob me of my manhood, I mean Kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> hum
<Hobbsee> heh
 * apachelogger wouldn't have a problem with that
<Xand3r> apachelogger: shuld i build itfor kde3 or kde4?
<nixternal> apachelogger: you can't work with Kubuntu anymore with one of their community spots
<Riddell> anyone know an emma? Hobbsee?
<apachelogger> nixternal: well
<apachelogger> kubuntu ain't all that good
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, she is a spammer
<apachelogger> really, I would trade it in for a job @ MS anytime
<nixternal> I stuck up for her until she started back up bothering people, especially Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, why?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you can only build it for the version it was developed for :P
 * Hobbsee twitches
<nixternal> the name 'emma' alone causes Hobbsee to explode and do nasty things with the stick of doom
<Riddell> Hobbsee: she wants me to lift the ban on this channel
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubottu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tell her that i said no.
<\sh> Hobbsee: the emma from -meeting the last time?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm... could be^^
<nixternal> booyah, I knew that one was coming
<nixternal> \sh: yes
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, that's the one.
 * apachelogger didn't see the stick in quite some time
<Hobbsee> Riddell: she's terrible for doing anything productive and staying on topic, so...
<apachelogger> nothing to phear!
<nixternal> apachelogger: that's what happens when you use Gnome, it dumbs down the stick
<nixternal> now it is the 'pointy stick of gDoom'
<apachelogger> yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not sure if you ever saw the part before the tutorials day, but there were technical discussions, and all she could manage to say was "oh, that nixternal seems like a nice man".
<apachelogger> stupid stick that is
<nixternal> Hobbsee: she was my stalker?
<Hobbsee> completely at random, apart from it being mentioend that nixternal had been working on whatever we were discussing.
<\sh> Hobbsee: which is not a lie, or? ,-)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah.
<Jucato> which is a lie!
<nixternal> hahaha, Jucato you arse :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: oh, i doubt it's a lie, but it's certainly not helpful or productive to development : P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> \sh: go revu touchfreeze :P
<\sh> apachelogger: my chroots are updating ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you'll also find that she's very argumentative, and doesn't do what she's told, if she doesn't like it.
<apachelogger> chroots don't do updates, they are up-to-date
<Hobbsee> so, go ahead and decide whether you want a person like that in here.
<nixternal> uh oh, here comes Nightrose
<nixternal> at least kopete said so
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> my kopete is b0rked!
<\sh> apachelogger: building now
<apachelogger> quite bad actually
<\sh> kopete is borked from top to bottom and vice versa
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please tell the amarok guys to stop flooding my inbox with commits
<apachelogger> that ain't very helpful for my mail cleanup
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope sorry :P
<\sh> instead of forgetting about contacts with unknown transports, no...kopete needs to crash without a reason and a good error message
<apachelogger> \sh: that will all change once the tapioca stuff is ready
<apachelogger> topiaca
<apachelogger> well
<\sh> apachelogger: tapioca? why can't they just use psi ;-)
<apachelogger> something like that
 * Hobbsee pokes apachelogger with the pointy end of the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<apachelogger> jeeez
<Nightrose> haha
 * apachelogger starts crying
<nixternal> Hobbsee: s/DOOM/gDOOM/ :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: do you ever use the other end?
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> now that ain't fair at all :'-(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, it's desktop-agnostic
 * Hobbsee pokes Nightrose with the very pointy end of the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Nightrose> rofl
<Nightrose> I see
<Nightrose> you do
 * apachelogger throws a sonic screwdriver at the LPSogDtm
<apachelogger> as said, stupid stick it is!
 * apachelogger better gets himself a motu force field
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: yup.  apachelogger was lucky - he only got the pointy end.
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Hobbsee catches hte sonic screwdriver.  neat!  this should come in handy!
<apachelogger> now that was one long flight :P
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> add ideas to bug 238370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238370 in soyuz "Support 'external' launchpad-buildds" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238370
<apachelogger> super important bug
<Hobbsee> fail.
<apachelogger> make that ubersuper important
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hwo do you get around the problem of ensuring that the build environment is the same, everywhere, and has not been tampered with?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<Hobbsee> until someone comes up wiht a good solution to that problem, it won't get done.
<apachelogger> that's the reason I asked for ideas :P
<Hobbsee> you asked for ideas?  i thought you just said it was importatn.
<apachelogger> the bug is important, that's why one should add ideas :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<\sh> apachelogger: done
<Nightrose> not sure but i think fedora has something like that if I understood correctly
<Nightrose> might be worth looking into how they do it
<Hobbsee> i didn't think they even attempted to address the issues about the rpm's being trusted or not?
<Nightrose> dunno
<\sh> apachelogger: please upload xml-commons-external too :)
<apachelogger> \sh: k
<apachelogger> Riddell: touchfreeze waiting in new :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have you got some time for me?
<Xand3r> may be some one else could help me, i have this lintian warning "binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/bin/kgmailnotifier /usr/lib"
<Xand3r> i dont undertand the report of lintian.debian
<Xand3r> so i dont know what to do
<Riddell> Xand3r: ignore it
<Xand3r> Riddell: ?
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> i do
<Riddell> it's something debian worries about, but it's not actually a problem
<Xand3r> ok, apachelogger 20min than i have possibly the package finished
<Riddell> vorian: poke bug 241052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241052 in sane-backends-extras "Please sync sane-backends-extras 1.0.19.7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241052
<Riddell> vorian: also bug 241041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241041 in xen-tools "Please sync xen-tools 3.9-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241041
<vorian> Riddell: ouch!
<vorian> :)
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 235289 has gutsy and hardy, which did you approve?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235289 in hardy-backports "Please backport BitPim 1.0.5 from Intrepid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235289
 * ScottK looks
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the extended copyright tooked some time, i doing the final build now, after it i will put it on revu
<ScottK> Riddell: Hardy
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/snapshot3.png
<apachelogger> opinions?
<Riddell> apachelogger: bling
<Riddell> what it's for?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm well, backport-source is broken anyway
<apachelogger> firefox icon set
<ScottK> Urgh.
<yuriy> apachelogger: nice. are there more?
<apachelogger> yuriy: that's just the blingy graphic for addons.mozilla.org
<jussi01> can anyone confirm bug 244601 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244601 in koffice2 "koffice-kde4 crashes on saving "word" format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244601
<vorian> apachelogger: i got finnaly had time to fix k9copy, it's on revu when/if you have time.
<Xand3r> so now on revu kgmailnotifier http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kgmailnotifier
 * apachelogger adds revuing to his todo
<vorian> poor apachelogger :(
<gribelu> no ktorrent 3.1 in hardy? :|
<vorian> gribelu: nope
<vorian> if bug 234514 gets fininshed, we can backport it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234514 in ktorrent-kde4 "New Upstream + package merge ktorrent 3.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234514
<gribelu> final version is out.. :)
<gribelu> still rc1 in intrepid
<vorian> yep
<vorian> right
<gribelu> oh damned quassel is so weird with urls
<vorian> if you want to test it, i have it in my ppa for intrepid
<gribelu> hmm wonder if it'll work under hardy.. the rc1 deb didn't
<gribelu> vorian on launchpad?
<vorian> yep
<vorian> http://ppa.launchpad.net/vorian/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/
<gribelu> vorian: works under hardy :D thanks
<gribelu> hmm yeah just like rc1 .. crashes when i right click a torrent
<vorian> hmmm
<gribelu> maybe it's because hardy isn't intrepid .. who knows
<gribelu> some weird stuff.. "configure toolbars" shows no 'actions' at all... no plugins under plugins. This stuff working under intrepid?
<vorian> yes
<gribelu> oh well.. i'm waiting for some new parts and then i'll switch to intrepid 64bit.. can't wait :)
<vorian> :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/244628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244628 in amarok "amarok-common conflict with amarok" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger adds to todo
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you could fix that ;-)
<Nightrose> nah my todo list is full already
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> at least fr the next 5 days
 * Nightrose gets food
<apachelogger> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7962
<apachelogger> please test and provide reviews on that page
<yuriy> oh fun, my panel in 4.1 is now only appearing on 1 desktop
<smarter> apachelogger: it requires login...
<apachelogger> yes, get one :P
<smarter> apachelogger: looks great
<smarter> but wouldn't it be better to fix firefox icons detection?
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> that is like "fix gtk"
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> which would actually fix the icon detection as well, as most icons are actually provided through gtk
<smarter> or rewrite firefox in Qt :p
<smarter> anyway, back to konqueror
<apachelogger> smarter: IIRC someone is working on that ... again ...
<smarter> o rly?
<smarter> apachelogger: like duke nukem forever? (:
<yuriy> apachelogger: well.. it works
<apachelogger> yuriy: please provide a review
 * apachelogger needs reviews to get it out of that experimental thingy
<apachelogger> smarter: http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/05/06/well-isnt-that-qt/
<apachelogger> smarter: I think KDE/suse dirk also once wanted to work on that stuff, but never got an account in the mozilla cvs
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have you revied my package?
<Xand3r> *reviewed
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> first I have to buy some blue pills
<apachelogger> just got one awesome offer
<apachelogger> Xand3r: thest the firefox theme and write a review for it
<Xand3r> i using it since you geved me it
<Xand3r> is there an update?
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7962
<apachelogger> you should really read backlog :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: reviewed for you, very nice, looks nice on kde3 as well
<apachelogger> claydoh: thank you :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i installt the theme new, cause i wantet to test everything, but i cant install the theme vie the homepage
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you have to login
<Xand3r> sure
<apachelogger> but since you need to provide a review anyway ... :P
<Arby> apachelogger: added another review to the firefox add on
<Xand3r> and then after the dowload ther error comes
<apachelogger> Arby: thank you very much :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what i have to say; cant install it caus i have an unexpextet error
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, which error?
<apachelogger> unexpected :D
<apachelogger> uhh, firefox errors are even better than kopete crashes
<Xand3r> all the same^^
<Xand3r> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED) [nsIFile.moveTo]"  nsresult: "0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/components/nsExtensionManager.js :: moveFile :: line 1802"  data: no]
<Xand3r> Source File: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/components/nsExtensionManager.js
<Xand3r> Line: 1802
<Xand3r> ups
<Xand3r> sorry thought it was just a line
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sudo chown -R YOURUSER:YOURUSER /home/YOURUSER/.mozilla
<Xand3r> what does this comand do?
<smarter> make you proprietary of ~/.mozilla
<smarter> *proprietor even
<apachelogger> owner :P
<\sh> apachelogger: can you try to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/244548 with kde 4.1beta2 on harsy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244548 in leonov "Crash when use Backspace in Launchpad Auth Dialog" [Undecided,New]
<\sh> aeh hardy?
<apachelogger> \sh: happens for the mail box as well
<apachelogger> intrepid though
<\sh> apachelogger: what mailbox?
<apachelogger> the mail address textbox
<\sh> apachelogger: and on hardy?
 * apachelogger has no hardy, but I think it happend there as well
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i have reviewd it
 * \sh can't reproduce that
<Xand3r> damn my english is worse today
<apachelogger> Xand3r: mille grazie
<apachelogger> \sh: you have to type something
<apachelogger> then backspace it
<Xand3r> i want to compile gtk-qt-engine-kde4 by my self,  but i get much compilig errors, i think the source is on mistake, here the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/24284/
<\sh> apachelogger: works :)
<apachelogger> \sh: I can make a screencast if you want ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: please .)
<smarter> Xand3r: are you using intrepid?
<Xand3r> smarter: no hardy
 * apachelogger is wondering which dbg package to install
<apachelogger> \sh: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/leonov-flatlined.ogg
<\sh> Xand3r: the only bug is here: /home/alexander/gtk-qt-engine-kde4-1.1/src/qt_theme_draw.c:119: error: implicit declaration of function ‘abs’
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> und ich dachte abs wäre was gutes :P
<Xand3r> hmmm
<Xand3r> \sh: what i have to do?
<\sh> Xand3r: fix it :)
<Xand3r> patching the source?!
<\sh> apachelogger: sucker...Backspace != CTRL+Backspace
<\sh> apachelogger: oh wonder oh wonder
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> \sh: works with backspace-only for me
<\sh> lol
<\sh> for me it crashes only with ctrl+backspace
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe only people with a cool keyboard get the backspace feature :P
<Xand3r> no rather i have an ugly firfox
<smarter> Xand3r: but why do you want to compile it yourself?
<Xand3r> i have kde-nightly
<\sh> apachelogger: what I did...typeing ctrl+backspace touching one key more ==> crash
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wrong channel then :P
<Xand3r> jo^^
<apachelogger> \sh: I did ... typing -> backspace -> crash
 * \sh sucks his thumb....
 * \sh <--- brainfcked
<smarter> Xand3r: apt-get source gtk-qt-engine-kde4, change /usr/lib/kde4/* path to /opt/kde-nightly, rebuild
 * \sh tries to find someone who can fix kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: gwenview is missing in the current intrepid seed
<Xand3r> smarter: funny for building it i have to compile it
<apachelogger> \sh: that is like "fix gtk" :P
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> I made that joke already
<apachelogger> damn
 * apachelogger prepares for revuing
<\sh> apachelogger: not so much like "fix gtk"....
<Xand3r> forget everything i said about gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> this debdiff is gigantic
<Xand3r> apachelogger: which?
<apachelogger> yours
<Xand3r> ofcours
<Xand3r> everything changed
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I'll throw the stuff that needs fixing at you
<apachelogger> try to find out what is wrong
<Xand3r> fixing? what?
<apachelogger> the things I don't like
<Xand3r> from my package, or other things you dont like?
<Xand3r> here an other comiling error http://paste.ubuntu.com/24293/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: +XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Alexander Kopf <kopf-alexander@gmx.de>
<apachelogger> I hope you know the stuff that comes with that change
<Xand3r> gnaa
<Xand3r> its a totaly new
<Xand3r> package
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> can't be
<apachelogger> we have the package in ubuntu
<\sh> apachelogger: pykde4 from bindings is bugging us...with a simple qlineedit it works perfectly
<apachelogger> Xand3r: besides, you wouldn't be using the initial changelog entry from me then
<apachelogger> \sh: b0rked, totally b0rked
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok, i change it, sorry
<apachelogger> if that doesn't change until 4.1.0 I will have to go insane
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24295/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24296/
<\sh> bah
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there is a new line at the end of the man
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> Xand3r: look closyl
<apachelogger> *closly
<apachelogger> hm
 * \sh bangs his head on the desk....and he needs a sledgehammer to make it better
<apachelogger> that still looks wrong
<apachelogger> Xand3r: look precisely
<apachelogger> something like that
<\sh> NEVER TRUST A POINTER
<_gunni_> Does somebody know if ICQ is in the work for Kopete, as its broken for ICQ protocol change since today?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> *headdesk*
<apachelogger> Riddell: is someone already working on that?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: did you fix everything but copyright?
<Nightrose> _gunni_: according to #kde-devel they are on it
<\sh> NEVER USE ICQ ! ;)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> icq is tha devil
<Nightrose> they only need to upload a file to their server if i understood correctly
<apachelogger> Xand3r: poke me when you are
<Xand3r> jo+
<_gunni_> I mostly use jabber, but some friends out there have icq :(
<\sh> _gunni_: they are no friends when they use something else then jabber ,-)
<Nightrose> _gunni_: go ask in #kopete please and report here ;-)
 * apachelogger agrees with \sh
<_gunni_> \sh: Thats a good thought :)
<claydoh> kopete-kde4 works for icq, if you need somethig for now
<_gunni_> Nightrose: Seems that here is a fix for that: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165502#c26
<ubottu> KDE bug 165502 in ICQ and AIM Plugins "ICQ doesn't connect (Client to old)" [Major,New]
<_gunni_> I will just check thtat
<apachelogger> _gunni_: please tell someone in #kopete about http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165502#c42
<ubottu> KDE bug 165502 in ICQ and AIM Plugins "ICQ doesn't connect (Client to old)" [Major,New]
<apachelogger> that should solve the problem I guess
<_gunni_> apachelogger: Its in the topic there :)
<apachelogger> _gunni_: I mean comment #42
<_gunni_> Ah, i will check that
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what is bad withe the Build-Depends
<apachelogger> automake depends on autoconf
<Xand3r> apachelogger: all done what you geve to me
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please have a close look at the files in admin
<apachelogger> there are 2 very important special cases in these files
<Xand3r> uff ok
<Xand3r> on what i have to focus?
<apachelogger> the 2 things that belong into debian/copyright
<apachelogger> actually only one of the 2 things :P
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> there ar mor then 2 that belongs in the copyright
<Xand3r> and i think i have oll in there
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i realy dont know what i have to do
<apachelogger> I said things
<apachelogger> not files
<apachelogger> copyright & license
<Xand3r> yea
<apachelogger> and one of them is quite missing in your debian/copyright
<Xand3r> missing?!
<Xand3r> no missed
 * vorian whispers lgpl
 * apachelogger didn't hear that
<txwikinger> yeah.. even lintian finds that
<Xand3r> ?!
<txwikinger> the missing thing
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> another thing is missing as well
<Xand3r> gnaaa my lintian is saing nothing
<txwikinger> run it against the I386.changes
<apachelogger> oh boy
<txwikinger> or something like that
<apachelogger> Xand3r: grep the admin dir for general public license
<apachelogger> make that library/lesser
<apachelogger> hm
<txwikinger> hm?
<apachelogger> I downloaded k9copy 30 minutes ago
<vorian> eek
<apachelogger> and didn't even have time to unpack it
<apachelogger> meh
 * txwikinger did not have any time to do anything constuctive today
<apachelogger> vorian: please ask upstream to use proper tarball names
<apachelogger> k9copy: Newer version (2.0.2-Source) available on remote site:
<apachelogger>   http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/k9copy/k9copy-2.0.2-Source.tar.gz
<apachelogger>   (local version is 2.0.2)
 * txwikinger looks for some neglected bugs and packages
<Xand3r> ok last time i igbored LGPL cause i thought its a part of a GPL
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> heartattack :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: LGPL != GPL
<apachelogger> not at all
<apachelogger> not even partly
<txwikinger> well.. one is compatible to the other
<Xand3r> ok
<txwikinger> IIRC
<vorian> apachelogger: they are non-responsive at best
<apachelogger> god in heaven
<txwikinger> who is non-responsive?
<apachelogger> tell the rms guy (lpgl is part of a gpl)
<apachelogger> and he will eat you
<apachelogger> literally
 * apachelogger is afraid :P
<apachelogger> anyway
 * txwikinger wonders if he needs to call the medics
<apachelogger> Xand3r: lgpl allows linking against closed source, gpl doesn't
<Xand3r> how could i knew that?
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> you couldn't
<apachelogger> that is why I am now telling you to read both licenses
<Xand3r> but gpl allows linking to gpl?
<apachelogger> completely
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, gpl and a couple of others
<Xand3r> i mean to lgpl
<txwikinger> but you can combine gpl and lgpl and publish it under gpl
<_gunni_> So kopete is working again for ICQ after restarting kopete, just for whom it may concern
<apachelogger> Xand3r: yes
<apachelogger> txwikinger: publishing ain't worth anything
<vorian> licenses are the most FUNNEST part of packaging \o/
<apachelogger> if you license something with lgpl it's lpgl
<apachelogger> no matter what
<txwikinger> distribute then
<apachelogger> vorian: that's the right attitude
 * apachelogger hands vorian a cookie
<Xand3r> vorian: ??
<Xand3r> the thing i hate most are the desiptions and the copyright
<apachelogger> txwikinger: not even that, the indivdiual source parts would still be lgpl/gpl
<vorian> Xand3r: you will learn to appreciate them
<txwikinger> well ok.. that is also possible
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dood, you need to get tha feeling
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> back to the topic
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I really suggest reading some of the more common licenses
<apachelogger> gpl, lgpl, gfdl, bsd
<apachelogger> good good-night-read actually
<apachelogger> Xand3r: as for the admin directory
<apachelogger> you have one file with LGPL
<apachelogger> and one which is
<apachelogger> free
<apachelogger> as in completely
<apachelogger>   "This is really free software, unencumbered by the GPL.
<apachelogger>    You can do anything you like with it except sueing me."
 * txwikinger wonders of apachelogger wants Xand3r to fall asleep
<vorian> you can find them in /usr/share/common-licenses/(license of your choosing)  ;)
<apachelogger> txwikinger: hum, he's a padawan of mine :P
<txwikinger> what is a padawan?
 * txwikinger looks up the dictionary
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there are two LGPL files
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: true
<smarter> txwikinger: nether seen/heard about starwars?
<apachelogger> but the free free one is unique
<apachelogger> anyway
 * smarter needs some packaging advices
<apachelogger> to close that topic now
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24309/
<smarter> I'm trying to package edyuk
<apachelogger> instead of listing all the stuff you can just use that thingy
<txwikinger> smarter: yes, in my youth.. and that is very long ago
<smarter> (yet another Qt4 IDE)
<smarter> (http://edyuk.org)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: we made that up when KDE 3 was still usable and I way younger, so you don't really need to remember that stuff ... in case you stumble upon another kde3 app you can just look it up again in $kde3 package ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: better review monkeystudio first
 * apachelogger is not feeling like doing that withing the next few days
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ??
<apachelogger> Xand3r: kopier das zeug das ich gepastet habe und merk dir, dass kde 3 software mit so nem admin verzeichnis dieses spezille zeugs braucht
<Xand3r> ok, danke
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hinzufügen nicht ersetzen oder?
<apachelogger> ersetzen
<apachelogger> Xand3r: die aufzählung die du hast
<smarter> The devs use some external libraries, which are not really "extern" since the same people develop them, so they're provided in edyuk's tarballs, but some of them are also released separetely
<apachelogger> Xand3r: komplett sollte das dann so in etwa aussehen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24310/
<Xand3r> ach ich hab noch ein copyright für die man rein gemacht
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Xand3r: another thing
<Xand3r> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know nothing about ICQ
<apachelogger> any gnu license requires a complete copy of the license to be shipped with the source
<apachelogger> namely lgpl, gpl and gfdl
<smarter> So I was wondering if I should make multiple source packages, and patch edyuk's buildsystem to use the system-wide libs(might be hard)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please ensure gpl and lgpl are present
<Xand3r> ok
<smarter> Or make lots of binary packages with the same source package(edyuk)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I think kopete already fixed that with some magic :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: in KDE 3?
<smarter> apachelogger: Könntest du bitte mir helfen?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/24311/
<apachelogger> sec
<smarter> poor apachelogger, everybody's needing him ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I guess it effects kde4 as well... but apparently kopete already includes a feature providing updated defintions from http://kopete.kde.org/oscarversions.xml ... they just did forget about that feature
<apachelogger> smarter: ask upstream to release them seperate, otherwise go with whatever seems more logical to you in terms of maintainability
<apachelogger> Xand3r: Copyright:
<apachelogger>   (C) 2007 Marcel Hasler <mahasler@gmail.com>
<Xand3r> gnaa
<Xand3r>   Copyright (C) 2007 Marcel Hasler <mahasler@gmail.com>
<apachelogger> no
<Xand3r> right?
<apachelogger> well, yes, but not complete
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: I already opened the debian/* files ;-)
<apachelogger> aber ich doch nicht
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> bug #227906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227906 in ubuntu "(ITP) K9copy for KDE 4" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227906
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: I think ITP is no official ubuntu abbreviation :P
<apachelogger> vorian: you should preserve the existing package's changelog https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy
<vorian> :D
<vorian> apachelogger: alrighty, i can do that
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i dont know what is wrong
<apachelogger> Xand3r: how about 2007-2008?
<apachelogger> vorian: standards-version is 3.8.0 nowadays
<vorian> werd,
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok thx, i didnt know how to handel it with the old and the new time
<apachelogger> vorian: the short description is a bit long, I'd go with the old one
<apachelogger> Xand3r: 2007, 2008 is also a possability
<Xand3r> kk
<vorian> gotcha
<apachelogger> vorian: manpage missing, please "lend" the one from the old package or write a new one ;-)
 * apachelogger testbuilds
<vorian> dockbook ftw
<vorian> apachelogger: it's in me ppa for buidtesting etc...
<apachelogger> vorian: it would very cool if you could cleanup the copyright a bit
<apachelogger> like "the files x\n z\n y\n are copyrighted by ... "
<vorian> sure
<apachelogger> vorian: btw, I need to test a bit more than just plain building, so ppa ain't much help :)
<vorian> :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: new is online
<vorian> apachelogger: as for the copyright, you mean clean up as in "get rid of"?
<apachelogger> vorian: well, just conflate the entries
<apachelogger> john is holding copyright (c) 2008 on
<apachelogger> foo.cpp
<apachelogger> foo.h
<apachelogger> bar.cpp
<apachelogger> foo.h
<apachelogger> etc.
<apachelogger> or by files
<apachelogger> foo.cpp
<apachelogger> foo.h
<apachelogger> bar.cpp
<apachelogger> are copyrighted (c) 2008 by john
<vorian> gotcha
<vorian> thanks :)
<apachelogger> vorian:
<apachelogger> W: k9copy: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/k9copy
<apachelogger> W: k9copy: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/k9play
<apachelogger> W: k9copy: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/k9xineplayer
<apachelogger> W: k9copy: desktop-entry-contains-unknown-key /usr/share/applications/kde4/k9copy.desktop:12 MimeTypes
<apachelogger> vorian: looks good otherwise
<vorian> just finishing up
<vorian> crap
<vorian> i have to write 2 manpages :/
 * apachelogger hands vorian a couple of cookies
<Xand3r> apachelogger: look, my rules for gtk-qt-kdenightly http://paste.ubuntu.com/24334/
<Xand3r> nothing changed
<apachelogger> pardon?
<Xand3r> the question is, have i stet the var in the right way?
<apachelogger> looks like it
<Xand3r> or an common-configure-impl::
<Xand3r> above?
<Xand3r> like http://paste.ubuntu.com/24338/
<Xand3r> no dont work
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> path, ld_lib
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not used in cmak.mk and kde.mk
<Xand3r> why seting it?
 * apachelogger does the google dance
<Xand3r> okok
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | Please test hardy.1 candidates
<Riddell> hardy.1 candidates need testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/daily{-live}
<Riddell> hmm, kubuntu-kde4/hardy/daily/20080701.1 is oversized
<neversfelde> how much?
<Riddell> 4MB
<neversfelde> mhh
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-02
<mitsarionas> hi... i'd like to help with kubuntu... any easy piece of work for an newbie? :)
<Xand3r> i go to bed, c ya have fun
<neversfelde> mitsarionas: sure, a little bit late in europe. Probably yous hould ask another time, tomorrow
<mitsarionas> :(
<mitsarionas> (I should actually go to sleep too)
<neversfelde> mitsarionas: me too
<mitsarionas> so it's mostly european people here?
<neversfelde> mitsarionas: gn8
<mitsarionas> 'night :)
<vorian> mitsarionas: triaging bugs is a good place to help out
 * JontheEchidna is american
<JontheEchidna> But I have noticed that there are a ton of people from europe here
 * vorian is american too
<JontheEchidna> I think yuiry and nixternal are too
<mitsarionas> vorian: i'm more like in a packaging/coding mood... but if there's not any suitable work there, that could do
<JontheEchidna> We always have work there
<Nightrose> mitsarionas: have a look at the todo linked in the topic - maybe there is something for you
<mitsarionas> thanx, i'lll check them out
<mitsarionas> though i'm green on qt :S ...are these stuff sort of high -priority ones?
<Nightrose> mitsarionas: yes
<Nightrose> they all should get done for intrepid the next Kubuntu release
<Nightrose> if somehow possible
<mitsarionas> so probably someone will get working with them before i'm up to speed :(
<mitsarionas> worth a try though... but if you think of something low priority that's possibly not going to be worked on please let me know
<JontheEchidna> ubiquity pyqt4 -> pykde4 port was low-priority
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidKDE4Porting
<mitsarionas> thanx
<JontheEchidna> I believe that at this point in time we need all the coding help we can get. :x
<mitsarionas> i hope i'll be able to...though it might take me a while...(got exams these days too :(( )
<JontheEchidna> yeah, school bites
<mitsarionas> btw, what's the software of choice for kde development?
<mitsarionas> i'm doing my master actually...but it still bites :D
<JontheEchidna> Junior year of high school
<JontheEchidna> Finishing it up... then comes summer break
<mitsarionas> ! i feel old
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i feel old
<mitsarionas> lol forgot about the bot
<vorian> mitsarionas: don't feel too bad, I finished college over just 10 years ago
<vorian> :P
<JontheEchidna> Now you got all these youngins messing around in your ircs!
<mitsarionas> lol :D
 * claydoh joins the old-farts brigade, keeping the young whipper-snappers in line
<neversfelde> <= one year left till 30
<claydoh> still young :)
<neversfelde> more or less
<claydoh> its all relative
<neversfelde> hehe
<claydoh> I work with kids, im old enough to be a parent to most
<claydoh> even to some of the adults
<mitsarionas> they say that makes you feel young again...
<mitsarionas> or maybe feel like shooting them :)
<claydoh> nope, I feel old *and* I want to shoot them :)
<claydoh> but thats not because of age
<mitsarionas> :D
<mitsarionas> so what software are you using for development?
<mitsarionas> is katapult for kde4 being worked on?
 * JontheEchidna just uses Kate for the little thing he does
 * JontheEchidna hasn't heard anything about a katapult for kde4
<JontheEchidna> Though it looks like KRunner might be headed in that general direction
<mitsarionas> yeah, actually krunner does pretty much what katapult did in kde3... just saw somewhere that katapult needed to be ported to kde4
<mitsarionas> off to sleep... g'night channel...i'll bug you with more questions tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> someone with hardy and kde4 please rune apt-cache rdepends libkonq5-templates
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: are you on intrepid?
<apachelogger> yes
<gnomefreak> can you please tell me the version of nvidia-glx-new is in it?
<apachelogger> Version: 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: thanks that is what i was afraid you would say
<apachelogger> cool :D
<gnomefreak> yeah cool i dont have gui the day i need it
<gnomefreak>  than since it looks like kernel resricted mods are not up to date
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IIRC there was some problem with our current generic kernel and the nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> im seeing this
<gnomefreak> the versions are not running the same but were before i reinstalled
<gnomefreak> reinstalled because all apps were crashing and i finally gave up looking for the source of issue
<apachelogger> we should all get intel chips and support their monopoly of neverending hardware power!
<apachelogger> they at least got open drivers
<gnomefreak> lol true
<gnomefreak> i hate intel cards but its better than nothing on a day like today
<apachelogger> oh wells, one day intel will try to beat amd/ati and nvidia out of the graphics card market and then we also get high-end solutions from intel ;-)
<gnomefreak> but being free its gonna be hard to do
<gnomefreak> paid projects normally have more money to throw at the devs.
<gnomefreak> not to say intel doesnt since they have been ripping people off for years with thier cpus
<gnomefreak> cpu chips
<Riddell> Nightrose, apachelogger: do you know a gsoc student called Casey Link?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ramblurr in #amarok ... considering he is around
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<Nightrose> Riddell: jep
<apachelogger> Nightrose: see the line above the ping
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> libkonq5-templates
<Nightrose> Reverse Depends:
<Nightrose>  |libkonq5
<Nightrose>   libkonq5
<Nightrose>   libkonq5
<apachelogger> Nightrose: merci beaucoup
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone with hardy and no kde4 ppa around?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ScottK maybe?
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apt-cache rdepends libkonq5
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/d47b2af0f
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apt-cache show dolphin-kde4
<Nightrose> http://pastebin.com/d79384d09
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> someone please explain bug 238337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238337 in kdebase-kde4 "Dolphin crashes when clicking right mouse button in empty space" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238337
<apachelogger> quote:
<apachelogger> this command solve it for me:
<apachelogger> apt-get install libkonq5-templates
<apachelogger> libkonq5 depends -templates on hardy, hardy+kde41 and intrepid
<apachelogger> and all versions of dolphin depend on libkonq5
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can't reproduce here btw
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that doesn't make sense
<apachelogger> _no_ sense
<apachelogger> Nightrose: of course you can't ... the mentioned package is installed because of deps
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger dislikes the current situtation
<apachelogger> we have 3 different packagings
<apachelogger> awful
<Riddell> hardy.1 CD testers needed!
<Serega> Riddell: I'm testing it right now
<Serega> where to file bugs?
<Serega> opps, sorry
<Serega> it is in letter
<DistroJockey> Greetings Riddell , all
<Riddell> hi DistroJockey, take a look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all and see what you can fill in
<DistroJockey> Riddell, k, will do
<Riddell> ISOs are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/hardy/
<nixternal> mornin'
<Nightrose> 'lo nixternal :)
<nixternal> http://www.nbc5.com/money/16764057/detail.html?dl=mainclick
<nixternal> ouch, thank god I 1) don't have citibank, and 2) don't use quick stop ATMs
<nixternal> oh, and 3) don't use Microsoft Windows with the remote assistance stuff enabled either :P
<nixternal> time to get ready for work :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: OEM Setup is the installer without starting the live session?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no
<Riddell> "Install Kubuntu" second option at the gfxboot is the installer without starting the live session
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have Hardy and not very much KDE4 (I will confess to the kde-games-kde4 package and it's dependencies).
<apachelogger> ScottK: already got the information, thanks anyway :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: found the OEM stuff
<Riddell> yay
<JontheEchidna> Nepomunk is in kdelibs, right?
<Riddell> mostly soprano
<Riddell> apachelogger, Nightrose: know a Peter ZHOU?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> Summer of code student
<Nightrose> peterzl is his nick
<Riddell> thanks
<Nightrose> :)
<Riddell> two planet requests in a day, someone must have leaked about my new powers
 * Nightrose hands Riddell a cookie for taking care of it
<Nightrose> hehe yea seems like it
 * Jucato grins evily >:)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did the wubi installation for kde4 ever work?
<apachelogger> complains about root filesystem not being set
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I think so
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you tried kde 3?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> hrm
<apachelogger> *downloading*
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can also try asking xivulon
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was just running low on diskspace
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, phew
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to free some up so you can test wubi?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's configuring hardware right now
<nixternal> Riddell: we just did a wubi install yesterday with the .1 discs
<Riddell> nixternal: "we"?
<nixternal> I got a couple of people interested in Kubuntu here and nwo I am trying to form a gang to battle the Ubuntu people in here :)
<nixternal> ya, here at work
<Riddell> excellent
<nixternal> we have a couple of devs who want to play around, and wubi was perfect for them
<nixternal> right now the Ubuntu gang it about 20 deep, and the Kubuntu gang is, well just me right now :)
<nixternal> need to get one of those USB rocket launchers and start attacking
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> launchpad -> usb rocket launchers -> kubuntu word domination
<apachelogger> we see, launchpad is the key
<nixternal> hehe
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> i got the email from the upstream
<yuriy> is the KDE4 version of power manager already in intrepid?
<Riddell> yuriy: should be, I let it through new yesterday
<yuriy> Riddell: what's the package for it? still guidance-power-manager?
<yuriy> err not still
<yuriy> k got it figured out
<Xand3r> Riddell: the upstream of rubberband mentioned that a debian dev is working also on rubberband, the upstream asked if it be better to make a package across debian and ubuntu
<yuriy> does it already handle brightness keys?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: alles wieder fit?
<mhb> is it normal for intrepid KDE4 applications to have inaccessible menus?
<mhb> you just can't access them, nothing happens when you click on them
<Riddell> not something I've seen
<mhb> it still happens here, hardy machine immediately upgraded to intrepid
<JontheEchidna> That's been happening lately on a hardy machine for me
<mhb> also, konqueror is one crashing browser
<mhb> really
<mhb> I just click around for a while, on a normal site, and it crashes
<mhb> (the KDE4 version)
<yuriy> mhb: no such troubles here on kde-nightly
<mhb> now only make kde-nightly the main KDE repository... :P
<piquadrat> Hi! Dolphin crashes every time it tries to display a preview for a AVI movie file. Is this a known problem for 4.1 Beta 2 or is something wrong with my configuration?
<Riddell> piquadrat: not something I've come accross
<Riddell> Serega: did you manage to test some hardy.1?
<Nightrose> piquadrat: known bug
<Nightrose> you can remove the info bar at the right side to stop it
<Nightrose> not sure if it is fixed upstream already
<piquadrat> Nightrose: OK, thanks.
<Serega> Riddell: yes, but I haven't comleted an installation as I haven't free hdd to play with it.
<Serega> Riddell: once I had an issue: "system menu" applet on kicker showed me "Empty" instead of folders.
<Serega> and looks like update for kaffeine autoinstallation haven't reached hardy repositories yet :(
<Serega> it still loops
<piquadrat> BTW, should bugs in the packages from kubuntu-members-kde4 be reported in Launchpad? Or is there some other way to find out if a bug is already known?
<Nightrose> piquadrat: launchpad or ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Riddell> Serega: I think slangsek kept back the kaffeine update, maybe the bug report says why
<piquadrat> Nightrose: oh, I thought I read somewhere this was the channel to ask about KDE4, sorry
<Nightrose> piquadrat: no prob :)  here is fine as well if it is development related
<piquadrat> Nightrose: ok, I'll ask over there. Thank you!
<yuriy> aaargh!! somehow kde-nightly's environment breaks postgres!!
<yuriy> apachelogger: is neon doing some changes to the environment that kde4 on hardy isn't?
<apachelogger> yuriy: less /usr/bin/startneonkde
<apachelogger> Riddell: no issues for the kde4 desktop cd
<yuriy> looks quite harmless
 * JontheEchidna thinks that's all of the easily-resolved kde3 bug reports
<Riddell> apachelogger: with wubi?
<JontheEchidna> By my estimates the upgrade to KDE4 allowed us to close ~15% of the bugs filed against kdebase
<Riddell> and who said KDE 4 was buggy? :)
<JontheEchidna> exactly :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: and all types of installation
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: i've been getting a lot of emails from you :) how many have you gone through?
<JontheEchidna> Enough to give me 2.5k more karma
<yuriy> ..wow
<yuriy> anyways, room for a hug day next tuesday for this?
<JontheEchidna> For KDE3 bugs?
<yuriy> mhmm
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, there are probably a lot of bugs still out there that we should ask the users if it still is a problem in kde4
<JontheEchidna> and set to inactive
<JontheEchidna> *incomplete
<JontheEchidna> Plus I didn't touch kdepim really
<JontheEchidna> Dolphin for kde3 needs some hugging too
<yuriy> unfortunately I doubt that's going to get anywhere in terms of fixing anything
<apachelogger> kde3
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> not worth fixing anything
<yuriy> d3lphin
<apachelogger> 3 is dead!
<yuriy> but 4.1 is killing my django :(
<apachelogger> well, literally it is dead, Riddell took it away from me
 * apachelogger only got the libs left
 * apachelogger hugs the libs
 * JontheEchidna dances around d3lphin's burning carcass
 * jussi01 shoots the carcas to make sure its dead
<apachelogger> ewww
<Xand3r> apachelogger: upstream will build a new releas with the fixes i mentioned
<JontheEchidna> But fwiw, I liked d3lphin aside from its bugginess
<apachelogger> Xand3r: which upstream?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for some reason it felt more cluttered than the original
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, compared to dolphin it's a piece of dog doo
<Xand3r> apachelogger: rubberband
<apachelogger> Xand3r: cool
<Xand3r> yea
<Xand3r> emm, where i can get the intrepid iso? on kubuntuorg i found nothing
<Xand3r> gnaan, found it sorry
<coreymon77> theres something i gotta wonder about
<coreymon77> intrepid ivex?
<coreymon77> where did that come frlom
<coreymon77> ?
 * JontheEchidna wanted Hungry Hungry Hippo for 8.04...
<coreymon77> me too
<coreymon77> they better do lolcat for when they get down to L
<JontheEchidna> Lewd Lolcat
<coreymon77> something like that
<coreymon77> just have lolcat in it
<coreymon77> i never understood what the problem with hungry hippo was
<Nightrose> think of what those two animals represent...
<Nightrose> and you will know why we don't have a hippo :P
<coreymon77> but still
<coreymon77> everyone wanted it
<Xand3r> but it would look funny on a cover, a hungry hippo^^
<coreymon77> and hardy heron doesnt
<coreymon77> or intrepid ivex?
<coreymon77> lol, i love it when people make a big deal about being experienced with linux and then make a noob comment
<coreymon77> :P
<JontheEchidna> trying pinging your internets to see if apt-get will work
<JontheEchidna> I am so 1337
<coreymon77> im talking about what just happened in the kubuntu channel
 * JontheEchidna doesn't really lurk there since he uses kde4 primarily
<JontheEchidna> But I guess when Intrepid is released we'll have to kiss #kubuntu-kde4 goodbye :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh no!
<apachelogger> we will use it for tea parties and stuff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you think?
<JontheEchidna> Btw, aseigo got a FFE on moving widgets in the panel.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> in KDE 3
<apachelogger> I always moved the applets unintentional
<JontheEchidna> How it's going to work is that you have to have the panel config toolbox open to do it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> beautiful
<apachelogger> I love aaron
<Xand3r> hey folks what dou you think about my backport reqest? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24524/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: tea parties rock ;-)
<Xand3r> Nightrose: can you do me a favor, pleas read the txt i pastet above and tell me if i could publish it
<Nightrose> Xand3r: sorry - dinner on the oven
<vorian> Xand3r: look at some of the requests at https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports
<Nightrose> back in 15 mins
<Riddell> Xand3r: what changes were needed to screenie for hardy?
<Xand3r> vorian: why i dont get the easy ideas?
<Xand3r> Riddell: not screenie, screenie-qt
<Xand3r> two different apps
<Riddell> Xand3r: what changes were needed to screenie-qt for hardy?
<Xand3r> screenie-qt dont exist in hardy
<Riddell> Xand3r: what do you mean by "dont waste time with changing the package, i have it already done it" ?
<Xand3r> hmm, nothing i del it
<sinanimam> hi.. does anyone know how to obtain SSL/TLS support in Kopete (for Google Talk servers)? i tried some qca-tls packages but they didn't work.
<_gunni_> Try libqca2-plugin-ossl that worked for me
<sinanimam> now i remember why i didn't install that one
<sinanimam> it wants to install libqt4-core
<sinanimam> but in intrepid alpha, i already have libqtcore4
<sinanimam> so i thought there might be problem and it needs an update to the new package name
<sinanimam> is that true?
<apachelogger> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1993 kB, installed size 5712 kB
<apachelogger> !info libqt4-core interpid
<ubottu> 'interpid' is not a valid distribution
<apachelogger> !info libqt4-core intrepid
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 108 kB
<apachelogger> vorian: around?
<apachelogger> prolly not
<ryanakca> Riddell: should I be the asignee for the kubuntu-intrepid-website spec? *points to Scott's comment on it*
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548/ is that a valid licensing?
<vorian> apachelogger: yo
<vorian> been in and out all day
<apachelogger> vorian: 1) debian/control: line 14 exceeds 80 characters
<apachelogger> 2) debian/copyright: line 32 + 113 exceed 80 characters
<apachelogger> 3) 2 man pages missing
<vorian> i'll hammer out the man pages later tonight
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> I am a bit worrid about the licensing headers
<vorian> ta :)
<apachelogger> will have to wait for Riddell's opinion on that
<vorian> there are a couple i was worried about
<vorian> the one you pasted
<ryanakca> Riddell: also, any last things before Ng redirects the DNS?
<vorian> then there was another GPL w/o the full licence in the tarball
<apachelogger> vorian: another GPL?
<vorian> strictly GPL
 * vorian finds
<apachelogger> vamps
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: upstream defenitely needs to add a copy of the GPL 1 for that
<apachelogger> not even I would interpret that as any version of the GPL
<vorian> right-o
<vorian> I sent them another email yesterday
<vorian> him, rather
<vorian> aight, I have to scatter
<txwikinger> another discussion about licences?
<apachelogger> stdin, smarter: please track your MOTU related activity on your wiki pages
<apachelogger> mouz, Xand3r, Arby: please create wiki pages and also track your MOTU related activities there - apparently a good example is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyMercatante ;-)
<Arby_> apachelogger: OK, any particular reason why this has come up?
<Nightrose> Arby_: better keep track as you do it - later you will forget it
<Nightrose> and of course you are part of his secret plan to get workd domination :P
<Nightrose> *world
<Arby_> fair point
<JontheEchidna> lol, was about to mention world domination too
<Arby_> just a cog in the wheel :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Arby_> or maybe gear is more appropriate
<apachelogger> I think I am gear addicted due to KDE
<Arby_> something to do tomorrow then
<Arby_> right now back to fixing my R script
 * apachelogger just got lost in LP
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a map and a compas
 * ScottK shows up with wading boots.
<JontheEchidna> We're going in!~
<mhb> hey...
<mhb> I've got a question about KDE gossip
<ScottK> mhb: Hey.  How are you.
<mhb> it seems there has been some nice affair, regarding aaron perhaps? Unfortunately the only report on planetkde.org is pretty vague... anyone could fill me in or point me to a more detailed blog?
<Nightrose> mhb: read ervin's blog
<Nightrose> the most important stuff is there
<mhb> Nightrose: ervin as in?
<Nightrose> and know that a "fix" is being worked on
<Nightrose> hmm sec
<Nightrose> http://ervin.ipsquad.net/
<mhb> thank you very much Nightrose
<Nightrose> you're welcome
<apachelogger> hum hum
<Nightrose> again: nothing that should ever happen again if things work out
<apachelogger> LP is worse than a social network
<apachelogger> hey mhb, hey ScottK
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a) wiki page b) tracking motu stuff c) doing motu stuff :P
<JontheEchidna> Even though I'm not an motu yet?
<mhb> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is my point pretty much ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Hehe, work on becoming an motu
<apachelogger> well you don't do much of a different work as motu, so it's basically motu work :P
<JontheEchidna> Heh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a wiki would probably be nicer than LP for tracking such things
 * apachelogger continues to search for packagable stuff
<mhb> Nightrose: hmm, the way I read it, Plasma was criticised, so he gave up
<JontheEchidna> Gave up his public blog life
<Nightrose> mhb: there was more to it
<Nightrose> and not really giving up
<mhb> Nightrose: which I have to disagree with, because although I don't really write blogs and posts about it, plasma really isn't any good for me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug 121386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121386 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] krdm" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121386
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmm?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are assigned
<Nightrose> mhb: please try plasma in beta 2 or even better in the final release
<Nightrose> then we will talk again
<Nightrose> apachelogger: cehcking
<apachelogger> that said
<mhb> Nightrose: it's not about bugs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: get a wiki page and document your motu work
<mhb> Nightrose: I can forgive those
<Nightrose> meh apachelogger :P
<Nightrose> you got me...
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> thought i could hide :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you have to cover me @ amarok
<Nightrose> mhb: right - i am not talking about bugs either
<apachelogger> forget the wiki page
<Nightrose> apachelogger: indeed
 * apachelogger announces that Nightrose is not going to become motu
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: about that bug: do with it whatever you want - i am sure i nujed all i have here
<Nightrose> *nuked
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what is that app anyway?
<Nightrose> well some kind of remote thingy you asked me to package
<Nightrose> i talked some to the author and started packaging
<Nightrose> but it kinda got lost :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: isn't that kinda redundant?
<apachelogger> considering KDE has that stuff anyway?
<Nightrose> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Oo
<Nightrose> i just started packaging what you told me to :P
 * apachelogger doesn't remember krdm
<apachelogger> only that logviewer thingy
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Nightrose: close the bug report as won't fix or something
<apachelogger> I don't see the usecase, especially since there is no sign of a KDE 4 port
<Nightrose> apachelogger: k
<Nightrose> doing
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jonathan265
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<blistov_> I'm wondering if anyone has noticed yet, that the bcm43xx-fwcutter does not work correctly under 2.6.24-19 (at least with a bcm4310 chipset) ?
<Xand3r> hi is it normal that here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qutim/0.1-0ubuntu1 dont appear the changelog?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-03
<LaserJock> anybody know how to give cmake arguments in debian/rules when using the CDBS cmake.mk ?
<nixternal> LaserJock: what arguments?
<nixternal> -DCMAKE_FOO='--foo'
<LaserJock> nixternal: like I know the -Dblah I want to give cmake
<LaserJock> while waiting for an answer I looked in cmake.mk real quick and decided to just try CMAKE = cmake -Dblah
<nixternal> did it work?
<LaserJock> not sure yet
<LaserJock> it didn't make it FTBFS in any case
<nixternal> I think just adding the -Dblah part to rules will work
<LaserJock> but where
<nixternal> I typically put it top level, not under anything
<nixternal> take a look at any of the -kde4 packages to get an idea as well
<LaserJock> upstream tells me this flag is supposed to make my package build faster and make the app not crash
<LaserJock> why it's not set by default then I'm not sure
<nixternal> build faster? ie. setting the status to "RELEASE" I think instead of "DEBUG" ?
<LaserJock> yes, exactly
<LaserJock> hmm, my first try it didn't do anything
<LaserJock> nixternal: do any of your packages specifically use RELEASE?
 * LaserJock curses CDBS again :-)
<nixternal> cdbs rocks!
<nixternal> not yet they don't...the KDE 4 packages I think we are still releasing with the debug
<nixternal> option
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> I think I should probably too until this package gets out of Debian experimental
<nixternal> probably
<LaserJock> I've got a patch to fix the crasher in question, I think I'll just upload that
<LaserJock> upstream said either the patch or using RELEASE would work
<nixternal> alrighty, time to leave the office, go grab a couple of drinks and make my way home
<nixternal> have fun :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: do you know if there is a bug on kubuntu-kde4-desktop for intrepid? Its not installable due to deps i think
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html
<ubuntu__> hi Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no need for a bug - we have lists of main installability there
<Hobbsee> hey ubuntu__, how's it going?
<ubuntu__> Not bad Hobbsee how's school?
<Hobbsee> on holidays atm :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it needs an update
<ubuntu__> Hobbsee: So absolutlely grand then :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: likely, yes
<gnomefreak> starting at qt4-x11 to the last one on list have superseeded the version  listed or are now at version listed and they install
 * gnomefreak worked from bottom up i havent gotten past qt4-x11
<Hobbsee> i suspect it's all still a bit broken with recommends by deafult.
<supert0nes[A]> i must say that http://nuno-icons.com//images/estilo/imagefolders2.png is the best mockup of kde i have ever seen, I can't wait till my folderview looks like that.  I realize many things wont turn out tlike this, but i do hope folderview does
<ubuntu__> supert0nes[A]: Nice thing about plasma is anyone can code it :)
<supert0nes[A]> i've been waiting for python binding documenation
<supert0nes[A]> most of all i like the list view, which will probably see light in folderview and the ability to collapse apps
<ubuntu__> hi hunger
<ubuntu__> supert0nes: I was under the impression that the folderview IS the dolphinview
<supert0nes> i was too if only i knew how to change it
<supert0nes> maybe some text file
<ubuntu__> supert0nes: folderview is a month old yet? :)
<ubuntu__> Let it grow a little
<supert0nes> i'm so addicted ahaha
<ubuntu__> supert0nes: To Plasma? careful you may get burned :)
<supert0nes> i lived through 4.0
<supert0nes> i'm immune
<ubuntu__> :-)
<ubuntu__> What do you wanto build in Python supert0nes?
<supert0nes> i don't know c++ yet even tho i know most all of this is using the plasma bindings
<supert0nes> i'm still learning languages as a college student
<supert0nes> i would like nothing more than to learn enough to contribute to kde or kubuntu
<ubuntu__> supert0nes: choose a project
<ubuntu__> Both KDE and Kubuntu have quite a choice
<supert0nes> i feel like the learning curve is quite a leap kindof like efficiently using vim heh
<supert0nes> well i have a test tomorrow talk to ya later
<ubuntu__> Byr
<\sh> does anyone know of a bzr gui tool for kde?
<Riddell> qbzr
<\sh> Riddell: packaged already?
<Riddell> dunno, I'd expect so
<\sh> na
<\sh> packages.ubuntu.com somehow down, but launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qbzr doesn't give anything
<gnomefreak> i thought the bzr tool/plugin was for any X sesion
<gnomefreak> \sh: no there isnt one for bzr the one i was thinking of was for gtk
<\sh> https://edge.launchpad.net/~luks/+archive
<gnomefreak> \sh: AFAIK there is no such package qbzr
<gnomefreak> if you search bzr you will see what they have
<\sh> gnomefreak: there is :)
<\sh> gnomefreak: but it not build for hardy, but for gutsy
<gnomefreak> in archives?
<gnomefreak> ah
<\sh> gnomefreak: nope...ppa of luks
<Riddell> \sh: go package for intrepid!
<hunger> hi there.
<Riddell> morning hunger
<Riddell> hmm, upgrading to intrepid and the wifi light on my thinkpad has started to work for the first time
<Riddell> it keep blinking whenever there's traffic, this is most annoying
<hunger> Riddell: That LED works for me on hardy and all the way back to breezy:-)
<hunger> Riddell: But you are right: It *is* annoying.
<Riddell> this might call for some duct tape
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> usually people are happy when some hardware starts working :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they seem to normally stay on while it's connected, which is less annoying than the flash.  but intrepid seems weird.
<Riddell> so folks, alpha 2 is due next week but I'm on holiday, who wants to be release dude?
<Riddell> hmm, silence..
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: did anyone besides you ever do the release dude stuff?
<Riddell> well slangasek does the actual release dude stuff
<Riddell> on the kubuntu side we just need to make sure everything installs and mostly works, get the CDs tested then update the website at release time
 * apachelogger isn't 100% sure whether he is around... might be an trip through europe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: translated average is 45% currently
<Nightrose> apachelogger: k - should I do something about that?
<apachelogger> nah, just wanted to note that
<Nightrose> ok thx
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but I think I made commitment for beta release
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: final needs > 1 month string freeze
<Nightrose> *nod*
 * Nightrose demands shiny scripts :P
<Nightrose> and how much time did you promisse for beta?
<Riddell> kubuntu/daily: Uninstallable packages:
<Riddell> amarok 2:1.4.9.1-2ubuntu2 produces uninstallable binaries: * amarok (amd64 i386)
<Riddell> can anyone see why that's having problems?  installs fine for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is that list outdated?
<Riddell> it's today's
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: that error is a bit vague
 * apachelogger notice anything special about the package
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how much time did you promisse before beta?
 * Nightrose needs to make a plan when to bug whom
<apachelogger> hzn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apparently none
<apachelogger> Major release + release candidates: 30 days freeze
<apachelogger> Usual trunk releases: 20 days freeze
<apachelogger> Stable releases: 10 days freeze
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: actually the final freeze starts for the rc
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> so 30 days before the rc trunk needs to go in completel string freeze
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: as for the beta ... if I described some time frame in the release spec on rokymotion then use that, otherwise you might considering introducing a soft-freeze for the beta stage
<Nightrose> will do
<apachelogger> Riddell: does it recompose the complete image everyday or just upgrade the packages?
<apachelogger> might be that there is an upgrade issue
<Riddell> apachelogger: new image every day
<Riddell> I just upgraded from hardy and it uninstalled amarok-common
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> amarok-common can't be uninstalled
<apachelogger> there was no -common in hardy
<davmor2> Riddell: Kub seems to be testing okay :)
<Riddell> davmor2: hardy.1?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i get an error compiling qlix http://paste.ubuntu.com/24695/ i think its come from errors of the source, i am right? if what i have to do? contact the upstream?
<mouz> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mouz
<\sh> Xand3r: mtp/MtpDevice.cpp:774: error: 'strdup' was not declared in this scope <- erorr...strdup is missing..looks like an include problem
<apachelogger> gcc 4.3 strikes again :D
<Xand3r> i see
<Xand3r> i will in form the upstream
<Riddell> shouldn't be hard to fixs
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> add a #include <string.h>
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please paste the URL for download
 * apachelogger is wondering whether that mtp directory is actually a snapshot of libmtp
<Xand3r> http://download.berlios.de/qlix/Qlix-0.2-b1.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> mouz: looks good, please document your motu related activities as precise as possible
<apachelogger> mouz: e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlexanderKopf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StephenStalcup/MOTU
<davmor2_dinner> Riddell: yeap
<Riddell> davmor2_dinner: great
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i gave youz the wrong link
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the upstream already packaged it https://launchpad.net/~caffein/+archive
<Xand3r> but this is not the best solution i think
<Riddell> Xand3r: what's wrong with it?
<apachelogger> huh, that debian/ dir is quite "dirty" :D
<apachelogger> substvars + files
<Xand3r> not using cdbs, control is not complete,
<Xand3r> jo
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> control only needs a proper description
<Xand3r> so i thought i build an on one using the good things of it
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ask upstream
<apachelogger> maybe he wants to do it himself
<Xand3r> apachelogger: for what?
<apachelogger> less work for you :P
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> and he can get on the motu train as well
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> what i have to say?
<Riddell> "this package needs X and Y done to it.  do you want to do that and have us upload it into ubuntu?  or shall we do it."
<Xand3r> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24708/
<Riddell> Xand3r: may want to add a "Saw you had packages of qlix, I'd like it to get into Ubuntu but it needs some changes"
<Xand3r> Riddell: he informed me that he had packaged it
<Xand3r> and he wanted a feed back
<Riddell> Xand3r: ok, just say "looked at the package, here's some comments"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Did I show you my wii yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jonathan265
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: perfect
<vorian> shiny
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> amarok is broken
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what shall i do with ./client/crystalclient.h: MIT/X11 (BSD like)
<Xand3r> is the licence BSD?
<Xand3r> or MIT/X11
<JontheEchidna> I'd think it's MIT/X11
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> but thi licens i cant find in /usr/share/common-licenses
<Xand3r> so where i can refer to
<Riddell> Xand3r: just copy and paste the whole thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: in which way?
<apachelogger> Riddell: hardy -> intrepid uninstalls amarok
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's what I said earlier :)
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> you said amarok-common :P
<apachelogger> the problem is that amarok-common replaces amarok <= 1.4.8
<apachelogger> while -common doesn't depend on amarok at all ... apt apparently wants to remove amarok completely
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24712/
<apachelogger> Riddell: that should cause apt to update amarok before amarok-common, right?
<Riddell> hopefully
 * apachelogger trys with ppa
<Xand3r> gnaa again gcc4.3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718/
<Riddell> Xand3r: do you have /usr/include/kdecoration.h from kdebase-workspace-dev installed?
<Xand3r> is that mention there?
 * Xand3r is reading again
<Riddell> search for the first "error"
<Xand3r> i have to read carefully in future-.-
<Xand3r> no kdebase-workspace-dev is not in the depends
<Riddell> add it :)
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  muss man einen englischen blog führen wenn man kubuntu member werden will?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: you don't need to blog at all
<Nightrose> but if you want to be on the planet then yes
<Nightrose> but that is up to you
<Riddell> you don't need to blog?
<Xand3r> for me it is much work do make an dual language homepage
<Xand3r> i found the MIT/X11 licence here http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT-Lizenz
<Xand3r> but wich copyrightholder  i have to place in?
<Xand3r> the copyrightholder of the source?
<Riddell> Xand3r: copy what ./client/crystalclient.h says into debian/copyright
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: Xand3r asked whether one has to have an english blog in order to become kubuntu member
<ScottK> There's no requirement to have a blog at all.
<apachelogger> that's what Nightrose said :)
<ScottK> If there was, I'd be out.
<Riddell> if you don't a blog, you won't get any fan mail
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger pushes amarok packaging
 * ScottK considers that a feature and no bug.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please upload ubuntu3 ... maybe it also fixes the cd creation issue
<Riddell> don't we already have ubuntu3?
<Riddell> oh, no
<Riddell> I'm thinking of hardy
<apachelogger> s/ubuntu3/2ubuntu3 ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: up it goes
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<hunger> Any chance to get cmake 2.6 backported from intrepid to hardy?
<Riddell> hunger: isn't it?
 * hunger is tiered of working around the incomplete FindQt4 from cmake 2.4 but does not want to force people to upgrade.
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake says it is
<hunger> Riddell: You are right...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
 * hunger goes and kicks his student that claimed it was not in ubuntu.
 * apachelogger should work on that package
<apachelogger> it's missing ccmake and cmake-gui
<Riddell> he needs hardy-backports enabled
<Xand3r> ScottK: hi, can you please backport screenie-qt https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/244959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244959 in hardy-backports "Please backport screenie-qt from Intrepid to hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Xand3r: it would probably help if you built it in a hardy pbuilder and said in the bug report if that works
<Xand3r> Riddell: it would take 7 hours or so to build an hardy pbuilder
<davmor2> Riddell: KDE4 is still crappy on oem user setup
<Riddell> davmor2: how so?
<Riddell> Xand3r: it really shouldn't take that long
<hunger> Riddell: Could ccmake and cmake-gui get added to the backported cmake deb?
<Xand3r> Riddell: it should, i have an 45kb/s downstream
<Riddell> hunger: if they get added to the intrepid one yes
<davmor2> setting up the user you get part backdrop part grey and the small black text obscured by the black lines on the backdrop
<ScottK> Xand3r: I just left a comment saying what Riddell just told you.
<davmor2> Riddell: same issue as with hardy release
<Riddell> Xand3r: I could give you an account on my computer if that helps
<Riddell> davmor2: the background?
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap
<Xand3r> Riddell: i think, i will do it when i came home from sports, thx verry much
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, fooey
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll track down the bug and update asap
<Xand3r> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal-kde4 please review it, thx
<Xand3r> will be back in 2 hours
<Xand3r> c ya
<davmor2> Riddell: other than that seems okay
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it time for an upload of kde-guidance that only builds guidance-backends?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, that seems like a good idea
<ScottK> OK.  Will do.
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do we skip rpath?
<apachelogger> in kde4 that is
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking again, I may have gotten ahead of myself.  Do we have mountconfig, userconfig, and serviceconfig replacements yet?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess the patch for 'KDE 3' suffixing in menus can be removed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: because Debian doesn't like it
<apachelogger> Riddell: does anyone actually know why debian doesn't like it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, for intrepid that can go
 * apachelogger never really got behind that secret
<Riddell> ScottK: we have kuser for now, we also have user disk mounting
<ScottK> So that leaves serviceconfig and wineconfig?
<apachelogger> winecfg
 * apachelogger can't think of anything for serviceconfig though
<apachelogger> then again ... IMHO such a thingy shouldn't be shipped by default anyway
<ScottK> We've shipped it since a long time so dropping it now would be a regression.
<ScottK> Fine if that's the right answer, but let's make sure we do it on purpose.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think we should talk about that at the next meeting
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<yuriy> apachelogger: wineconfig will be replaced by a smaller utility that just sets the windows version and autoplay and has an advanced button to launch winecfg for everything else
<yuriy> I'm waiting for the guy who was doing the GTK version, but he hasn't been around for a few months..
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> a few months is pretty long :S
<apachelogger> Xand3r: btw, you could build the backport in your ppa
<yuriy> yeah, I will try to ping him some other way than IRC
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just add a new changelog entry with hardy as series and upload to your ppa
<Riddell> anything to add? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports/June2008#head-c9cc9ffc5bb3c09031a3678018fd29cdbb2f2ab2
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd rather keep the backports in hardy-backports unless there's a good reason not.  I don't think unsigned repos are a great idea for general use.
<Riddell> ScottK: he means for testing I assume
<apachelogger> yep
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> Riddell: looks complete to me
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3543 /me wants ;-)
<Nightrose> ohhhhh apachelogger nevermind...
 * Nightrose facebalms
 * apachelogger never minds at all
<Tm_T> Nightrose: :-P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> 16:11 < apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> 16:11 < apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ^_^
<Riddell> seele, mhb: this seems like an interesting design http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-desktop-list/2008-May/msg00006.html
<nixternal> oy vey
<nixternal> partied a bit to hard last night
<Riddell> never mind nixternal, we voted on your being release manager next week
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> huh?
<seele> Riddell: is this a spec or have they begun implementing?
<Riddell> seele: I think it's just a spec so far
<Artemis_Fowl> hey seele :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i just got your mail
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i am going through it quickly
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hihi
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok, i just didnt want to put it off too long incase you were going to work on it somemore
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i´m leaving for 10 days and wont be avaialable
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: lol
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: how did u manage to take this screencast with the overhauled color preview widget?
<Artemis_Fowl> screenshot*
<seele> Riddell: seems like a good design except how they are handling loin screen.  it just seems thrown in to the UI because they didnt know where else ot put it
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: apachelogger made me packages so i could install and run it and take screenshots?
 * apachelogger hands next week's release manager a hot cup of coffee
<apachelogger> a coffee like a wonderful sommer morning
<seele> apachelogger: unless it is already hot outside.  iced coffee ftw.
 * seele notes how no one seems to drink iced tea and iced coffee anywhere else but here.  it´s NOT a starbucks thing either
<apachelogger> giving the feeling to sit under a tree and feel the wind which moves the soft taste of flowers
<apachelogger> coffee
<apachelogger> like coffee should be
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i mean, u have around 10 kernels. delete them! it look very hmm
 * apachelogger should drink less coffee apparently
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ah hah.. yes.  but that happens to most people
<apachelogger> 10
<apachelogger> :D
 * apachelogger has >20
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: unless my kernel management is f´d up
<Artemis_Fowl> :-O
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: old kernels arent removed.. you have to do it manually
<apachelogger> but then again I also have 3 distros installed
<apachelogger> seele: I thought that has been fixed?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: so if you upgrade between releases -- like i do -- you end up with 20 kernels
<apachelogger> literally fixed, to max 3 kernels
<seele> apachelogger: it might be.. but there are many thigns wrong with my installation
<apachelogger> ah, same here :D
<seele> apachelogger: adept is supposed to tell me to restart after a kernel update too -- and it doesnt do that for me either
<Artemis_Fowl> i have a quad-booted system but all i have is 4 entries...recovery entries or memtests are virtually useless :|
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: (you might notice the one screenshot i took after i cleaned it out)
<apachelogger> oh, that reminds me
<apachelogger> hardy -> intrepid upgrade breaks
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: which reminds me.. it might be nice in the future to be able to remove/uninstall kernels from GRUB too.   i dont know how hard it would be though
<seele> brb 5 min.. need to get laundry
<ScottK> Artemis_Fowl: The Kubuntu recovery entry has some new features in Hardy.  I don't think it's useless at all.
<Artemis_Fowl> uninstall = delete the entries && the appropriate packages from  the package manager?
<Artemis_Fowl> ScottK: well, I am trying hard not to break my system :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: it should be not shown in the list by default
<Artemis_Fowl> ScottK: but even if I do so, the "single" kernel parameter is all it takes, i think
<ScottK> If you do, you might be glad to have the entries.
<apachelogger> more like displaying a hint at the buttom to press a certain key to list that entry
<ScottK> I was just responding to the 'useless' comment.  I don't think it's correct.
<Artemis_Fowl> ScottK: it has happened to me to destroy my system but I simply edited the entry through GRUB and appended the single argument and fixed the issue
<Artemis_Fowl> ScottK: but other users could find it useful undoubtedly
<ScottK> OK.  The one I use a lot (since I try to fix displayconfig and do stupid stuff with it) is xfix.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i read a nice comment in your blog concerning automagic
<seele> which one?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it mentioned turning the arrow button from green-->red to indicate that this action is not available and then displaying the message box
<Artemis_Fowl> what I actually liked was the green-->red thing
<seele> you should get the same effect with a disabled button
<seele> the problem with the message box is we are allowing users to attempt an action which they wont be able to complete
<Artemis_Fowl> right
<seele> i´ve never seen anyone change a button.. i guess i could talk to ellen about it and see what she thinks
<seele> but i think she will probably say disable does the same thing and is more standard.  i dunno.  i can try
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: another thing is the MakeActive option. the documentation I provide is directly from the GRUB Doc 'cause I actually have no idea when it should be used
<Artemis_Fowl> indeed the text I provide is kind of stupid
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdepim_4.0.83-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.debdiff
<Artemis_Fowl> but I had no better ideas at that time
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: haha ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: from tomorrow on I will be working on it
<apachelogger> hm
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: most stuff is spacing, alignment hopefully :)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok cool.  email me with screenshots if you have any questions.  i hope to check email a few times while i´m gone
<seele> speaking off.. i need to pack.  i´m leaving in 2 hours
<nixternal> where you goin'?
<apachelogger> meh
<Riddell> seele: loin screen?
<apachelogger> kdm needs major unbreaking :S
<nixternal> apachelogger: what's wrong with kdm?
<apachelogger> nixternal: can't upgrade from kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> we need to introduce some work around
<apachelogger> because by default it will only reset the default-manager if the _actual_ command is not kdm
<nixternal> ahhh
<apachelogger> since kdm-kde4 has also kdm as actual command all goes wocka
<apachelogger> d'oh!
<apachelogger> and I built the wrong kdelibs
 * apachelogger headdesks
<nixternal> hehe
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: when will you be back?
<seele> Riddell: login screen options are at teh bottom of the user list
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: July 12 or 13.. forget which day
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah ok. about a week.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have fun then
<Artemis_Fowl> bb
<Riddell> never mind nixternal, we voted on your being release manager next week
<ScottK> Riddell: You can probably remove the intrepid binaries for kde-guidance-powermanager now.  They're NBS on all but HPPA and infinity just kicked the HPPA buildd's for me.
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i would realy happy if you could review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal-kde4
<jjesse> where is the canidated for 8.04.1?
<stdin> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<jjesse> thanks stdin
<Riddell> jjesse: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/hardy/daily/
<Xand3r> how can i have two pbuilders (intrepid and hardy)?
<jjesse> is that the 20080701.2?
<jjesse> or "current"
<Nightrose> Xand3r: there is a tutorial in the packaging guide i think
<Xand3r> Nightrose: yea but for having one
<Xand3r> not for a seccond
<Xand3r> i think
<Nightrose> there should be one for a second... I had a look at it
<Xand3r> i will check it
<Xand3r> Riddell: i will build a second pbuilder, this will take some time but i will need it
<nixternal> Riddell: that is twice you said that about release manager..did I miss something?
<Riddell> Xand3r: comments added to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal-kde4
<Riddell> nixternal: alpha 2 due next week and I'm away
<nixternal> ok, anything special I need to do for this then? I will get the release notes done this weekend
<nixternal> I am work-free from today until Monday :)
<nixternal> yay \o/
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx
<Xand3r> Riddell: i dont know what to do with "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address" i dont found somthing helpful via google
<stdin> Xand3r: means the Maintainer: in debian/control needs an ubuntu.com email address
<Riddell> Xand3r: set  Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> and   XSBC-Original-Maintainer:  you
<Xand3r> it has
<Xand3r> i thought i alredy done it
<Xand3r> that is the thing i do first
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> i am sure i have changed this already
<txwikinger> or not :D
<txwikinger> nixternal: I am invited to a Independence party tomorrow
<jjesse_> afternnoon nixternal
<Xand3r> questin, if i use kde.mk is cmake and makefiel needed?
<stdin> Xand3r: no, the cdbs/kde.mk files includes all the other needed files
<stdin> s/files/file/
<Xand3r> ok that i thought, so i excluded makfile and cmake and included kde.mk but now it doesnt build
<Xand3r> so what is wrong?
<stdin> what error does it throw up?
<Xand3r> i have to include cmake
<stdin> the line in debian/rules should be "include debian/cdbs/kde.mk"
<Xand3r> no i use /usr/.....
<stdin> copy the debian/cdbs dir from kdelibs or other kde4 package to your package
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> i using now
<Xand3r> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<Xand3r> include debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<stdin> Xand3r: just the "include debian/cdbs/kde.mk" line, that's all that's needed
<Xand3r> stdin: sure? it installs my man?
<Xand3r> hmm
<stdin> it's all that kdebase-runtime (for one) has
<stdin> Xand3r: and kde.mk includes debhelper.mk anyway
<Xand3r> oh yea i see
<Xand3r> did't read that cerfully
<Xand3r> sorry
<smarter> Xand3r: look at what kde.mk includes itself
<Xand3r> smarter: yea i have seen it thx
<Xand3r> Riddell: btw i done the changes
<jjesse> quikc question: runin kde4 version of kate and i never have anything show up in the recent document list, anyone seeing anythig like that?
<Nightrose> jjesse: jep same here
<jjesse> Nightrose: ok just wanted to make sure it wasnt something i did
<Nightrose> i wonder if it is fixed in svn now
<Nightrose> i am using 4.1 beta 2 now
<jjesse> Nightrose: i'm using whatever is in the ppa
<Xand3r> Riddell: if you dont find any mistak pleas advocate it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal-kde4
<jjesse> spare laptop is booting intrepid right now
<Nightrose> jjesse: kubuntu-memmbers-kde4? then beta 2 as well
<jjesse> Nightrose: yeah that one
<Nightrose> i can try in the nightly session later
<Nightrose> andsee if it is fixed
<jjesse> ok cool
<jjesse> what version of kde4 is intrepid? the alpha release?
<Nightrose> think so
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kdpgk i sonly merg^^ the upstream had an debian dir in his source^^
<Nightrose> jjesse: still seems to be a problem in my nightly session
<yuriy> jjesse: recent documents looks fine to me here. you mean the one in the file menu?
<yuriy> however, icons in the documents list are broken, which is rather annoying
<Nightrose> yuriy: jep in kate  file->open recent
<Nightrose> does it still show files for you after a restart of kate?
<yuriy> oh, after a restart. i'll check that later
<yuriy> Nightrose: opening a new kate while the other one's running, nothing shows up there
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> same here then
<Nightrose> it shows stuff just fine for one session
<Xand3r> in wich package is the iostream.h:
<jjesse> yuriy: yeah after a restart
<jjesse> i lose the recent files
<Xand3r> Nightrose: ist heute was wichtiges oder warum sind riddel und harald so inaktiv?
<Nightrose> *shrug*
<Nightrose> tired maybe? or better things to do?
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> apachelogger and tired? maybe in 3 hours
<Xand3r> Nightrose: i am searching an project do you know one wich i could join, with my less knowleg?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: giving up on packaging?
<Xand3r> no
<Xand3r> i want to add on^^
<Xand3r> *one
<Nightrose> ah ok ;-)
<Nightrose> hmmm i don't know any off the top of my head right now sorry - maybe stdin has a package that needs fixing?
<Xand3r> im not searching somthing to package
<Xand3r> i search an projekt i can join
<Xand3r> one i can learn something
<Nightrose> ah well there are thousands of projects out there who need a helping hand - you just need to find out what you like
<Nightrose> and then ask
<Nightrose> there is bugsquad in kubuntu and kde for example
<Xand3r> gna
<Xand3r> that is something i dont like^^
<Xand3r> bugs, urg
<Nightrose> ok what do you like then
<Xand3r> hmm, i dont realy know it, i was intrested in programming but i have never done something
<Nightrose> there is a big todo in the topic that also has programming tasks   and if you don't like to do any of those go and ask around in your favourite project - most of them have some kind of junior jobs
<Nightrose> anway - need to get some work done
<Xand3r> ok thx and sorry for wasting your time
<Nightrose> ;-) not wasted if you get to find something useful
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | 8.04.1 released
<Riddell> 8.04.1 released, thanks for the testing folks
<Xand3r> Riddell: the iso i am downloading right now (intrepid,alternat) is that with kde3 or kde4?
<apachelogger> kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kde4libs_4.0.83-0ubuntu3_to_ubuntu4.debdiff
<apachelogger> .kde ftw!
<Xand3r> apachelogger: HI!
<apachelogger> hoy
<Xand3r> how do you do?
<stdin> oh, apachelogger, how about fixing cmake/modules/FindKdepim.cmake too?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i search ing a new projekt, do you know one, one i fit in?
<apachelogger> stdin: what is wrong with it?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hm?
<stdin> apachelogger: it fails to find it because of a case-error
<apachelogger> sweeet
<apachelogger> when is the next KDE release due?
<stdin> apachelogger: http://stdin.me.uk/tmp/kubuntu_07_find_kdepim.diff
<stdin> July 8th, 2008: Tag KDE 4.1 RC 1
<apachelogger> tagging != release :P
<stdin> July 15th, 2008: Release KDE 4.1 RC 1
<stdin> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
 * apachelogger pokes Xand3r
<Xand3r> jea?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what were you talking about?
<Xand3r> new projekt?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: it's project <-- with C
<apachelogger> C is in coffee
 * apachelogger might really be addicted
<JontheEchidna> Blasphemy against KDE!
<Xand3r> jaja it is when i am tired, i mix german with english
<Riddell> stdin: are you sure that patch is needed?  I've not noticed it and apparantly neither has upstream
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: KDE ain't has no kays anymore :P
<apachelogger> it's all about fancy new names :D
<JontheEchidna> All a trick to lull us into a false sense of sekurity
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I think I only saw you write project once.... ever :P
<stdin> Riddell: well kopete-cryptography would not build until I did added that, failed to find kdepim
<apachelogger> stdin: maybe crypto is having the case error then?
<Riddell> stdin: can you send it upstream first?  maybe ask on #kopete
<Xand3r> apachelogger: maybe i was every tim tired?
<stdin> I'll see if I can find the log
<apachelogger> Xand3r: that can't be healthy
<Xand3r> and that comes from you^^
<apachelogger> Xand3r: so what do you mean by ... projeKt
<apachelogger> find_package(Kdepim REQUIRED)
<Xand3r> apachelogger i am searching a new mission
<Riddell> Xand3r: package mailody?
<Riddell> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.83/extragear/
<apachelogger> actually ... merge mailody
<apachelogger> there is a KDE 3 package
<Xand3r> gnaaa
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> the cmake package needs enhancements
<apachelogger> ccmake and cmake-gui are missing
<Xand3r> -.-
<apachelogger> we need an MIR for libqca2-plugin-ossl
<apachelogger> someone should talk to the phonon devs about auto-codec installation
<Riddell> 11:06 < Riddell> Vir: have you considered automatic codec install at all?
<Riddell> 11:08 < Vir> Riddell: no
<Riddell> 11:08 < Vir> the topic came up
<Riddell> 11:08 < Vir> but I don't have time for it :-(
<apachelogger> kdesudo-kde4 needs to merge with kdesudo and change paths
<apachelogger> Riddell: poke eean
<apachelogger> maybe he has
<Xand3r> i have know leg about cmake like an apple, no an apple has mor knowleg about cmake
<apachelogger> kdm's debconf needs enhancements
<Riddell> kdm needs to call usplash too when it's about to quit
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, it's about the package
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have some public todo?
 * apachelogger notes that if we do, that thing should become more public as apachelogger doesn't know about it :P
 * JontheEchidna points to topic
<Nightrose> apachelogger: topic
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> is that public enough?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> was that thing always there?
<Nightrose> at least 2 weeks
<Nightrose> probably longer
<apachelogger> actually the far more important question is ... how do I open that URL now :P
 * Nightrose suggests clicking on it
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> bad idea
<apachelogger> first thing you learn with quassel - never click on the topic
<Nightrose> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo   better?
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I was more talking about some short-termish todo
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-04
<Xand3r> the 4 in mailody4 is for the kde version? so i can leav it out or?
<Riddell> Xand3r: yes i think so
<Xand3r> ok
<Riddell> I don't think there's much need to keep the kde 3 version around
<Xand3r> ok
<Riddell> Xand3r: still a problem with http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal-kde4
<Xand3r> ??
<Xand3r> gna
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> Riddell: i do it tomorrow
<Xand3r> i am so tired
<Xand3r> sorry
<Xand3r> apachelogger: we see us
<apachelogger> cya
<Xand3r> gn8 my friends
<stdin> Riddell, apachelogger: the error is:
<stdin> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:53 (MESSAGE):
<stdin>   Could not find REQUIRED package Kdepim
<apachelogger> I say it is a typo in the -crypto
<apachelogger> change find_package to KdePim and it will work
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger has to recreate the kdepim debdiff :S
<Riddell> it could be a typo in kdepim, it's not like anything else uses its libraries yet, but I'd still much rather have upstream apply that patch first
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, stdin can patch it for now in -crypto
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdepim_4.0.83-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.debdiff
<stdin> apachelogger: when I change it to KdePim I get this "find_package could not find module FindKdePim.cmake or a configuration file  for package KdePim."
<stdin> so I don't think it's -crypto
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> stdin: ok, don't listen to me
<apachelogger> it's too hot and too late for me to properly investigate on this
<JontheEchidna> zomg, moving applets in the panel just got committed to svn
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> If only I was using kde from source...
 * yuriy impatiently waits for neon updates
<JontheEchidna> ^++
<JontheEchidna> Looks like it works by: Open panel config ruler-box-bar-thingy -> Use good old drag and drop
<JontheEchidna> Oooh shiny++ http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Salute_to_an_icon
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i had to watch that video a few times before i "saw"
<vorian> very nice
<JontheEchidna> fwiw I had to watch it twice
<JontheEchidna> I guess it just felt so natural I didn't notice anything
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<vorian> hmph
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i am trying to port gdebi to Debian :D
<EagleScreen> gdebi-kde fails in Debian
<EagleScreen> i run: from kparts import konsolePart,TerminalInterface in python and i obtain http://paste.ubuntu.com/24878/
<ScottK> EagleScreen: The konsolepart has been removed from python-kde3
<ScottK> It really needs to be ported to KDE4 at this point.
<EagleScreen> ScottK now i understand
<EagleScreen> 3.6.16.1 does not have konsolepart isnt?
<EagleScreen> but is it in 3.6.16.0?
<ScottK> IIRC, yes.
<ScottK> I don't think Debian ever supported it in any case.
<EagleScreen> may be when gdebi is ported to KDE4??
<papabean> Let's say I was an almost-complete n00b and wanted to get involved with making Kubuntu better.  How/where would I get started?
<papabean> Jucato: So, how can I help Kubuntu or KDE 4?
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu and there's a link to the ToDo page in the channel topic
<papabean> I saw the ToDo list but had difficulty making sense of what needed to be done.'
<papabean> For example, merging.
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Jucato> ah those fall under packaging
<papabean> Simply states: Replace KDE 3 packages with KDE 4
<Jucato> basically pick an area that interests you or where you think you can contribute, and focus on that until you get more familiar with the environment
<papabean> Ahhh..thank you.  That's a wonderful link.  Off I go to read.  :)
<Jucato> areas of contribution range from packaging, to coding, to documentation, to user support, to artwork, to bug triaging and bug fixing
<Jucato> you might want to ask again in a few hours, when the channel is most active
<papabean> This is good for the moment and I will definitely ask again.  Thank you.
<papabean> I love Ubuntu for the exposure it's brought to Linux.  I love Kubuntu for the KDE bent.
<Riddell> hi papabean
<Jucato> oh there. Riddell's alive. you can poke him :)
<papabean> :)
<papabean> Hi, Riddell.  I was present last week (?) when the Kubuntu Tutorial day was going on, but missed most of it and had to read logs.
<papabean> I am very interested in contributing to Kubuntu, but unsure of how to get started.
<papabean> I am comfortable with Linux, mediocre with Python and unafraid to learn.
<Jucato> ah python! then you're in the right place ;)
<papabean> Isn't Ubuntu very Python-centric?
<papabean> But KDE not so much?  (Or is that my limited understanding of the situation?)
<Riddell> that's about right
<Riddell> but we're changing it, 4.1 comes with a couple of python apps because of us
<papabean> That's good news.
<Riddell> papabean: well if you want a small task, how about porting language-selector from pyqt 4 to pykde 4
<papabean> Riddell: Ok. I'd love to.
<\sh> python will rock kde, too :)
<\sh> kde + python RADing is so much fun...
<papabean> Riddell: Where do I start?
<Riddell> papabean: use bzr to checkout from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/language-selector
<Riddell> make sure it runs
<Riddell> then change QApplication to KApplication and the various bits a KApplication needs (KAboutData)
<Riddell> apt-get source python-kde4 for some examples
<papabean> Ok.  Checking out that code now.
<papabean> One question:  I'm currently running KDE 3.5.9.  To properly assist, should I upgrade to KDE 4.1 beta 2 and what's the best path?  Install the -kde4 packages?
<Riddell> papabean: yeah
<Riddell> and python-kde4 of course
<papabean> Ok.  I'll take care of that right now.
<papabean> Thanks, Riddell.  The upgrade to 4.1 beta is going to keep my system busy for a bit.
<papabean> The checkout from bzr completed without a hitch.
<papabean> Will make sure it runs after the upgrade's complete.
<papabean> Ok.  The updates are finally complete and boy, does 4.1 still seem like it needs some work.  :)
<papabean> But for language-selector, should I now go through the normal setup.py process?
<papabean> S´ok for me.  My /usr/local is a separate partition and can be unmounted to go back to distribution-only applications.
<Riddell> papabean: it should run in place
<papabean> Riddell: You're referring to qt-language-selector?
<Riddell> yes
<papabean> Got it.  Needs sudo, but it does.
<papabean> So, now the task is to make it KDE-specific and not simply QT-specific, correct?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> bottom of LanguageSelector/qt/QtLanguageSelector.py would be the place to do it
<papabean> Ok.  Heading to that snippet now.
<papabean> Along those lines, should the "from PyQt" lines read "from PyKDE4" instead?
<Riddell> the equivalent yes
<papabean> Ok.
<Riddell> as I say examples in python-kde4 source that you can steal the templates from
<papabean> Wasn't able to apt-get source python-kde4.  Got this error: Unable to find a source package for kde4bindings
<Riddell> add deb-src lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<papabean> Of course.
<papabean> Thank you.
<jussi01> Riddell: whats the official line on kde4 and intrepid - default? (I want to make a factoid)
<Riddell> jussi01: yes
<Riddell> already is
<Riddell> intrepid is intended to be the big scary release
<jussi01> Riddell: is there a wiki page with this info?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion
<jussi01> Riddell: thank you very much
<papabean> Riddell: Added lines to import from PyKDE4.kdecore and PyKDE4.kdeui and changed QApplication at the bottom to KApplication.
<papabean> Riddell: Is there more?
<jussi01> !intrepid-#kubuntu | Riddell
<ubottu> Riddell: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default DE - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<papabean> Riddell: Ignore last question.  Just found the Class reference at riverbank software.
<papabean> Will attempt to convert as much as possible to use PyKDE4.
<Riddell> papabean: does it run?
<papabean> Yes.
<Riddell> papabean: did you add a KAboutData?
<Riddell> jussi01: reads fine
<papabean> Riddell: No.  Should I add as per documentation?
<Riddell> papabean: yes please
<papabean> Riddell: Added.  Unsure about the following, however:  copyright, version and bugEmail.  homePage set to "www.kubuntu.org"
<Riddell> copyright Canonical Ltd
<Riddell> version 0.3.4
<Riddell> bugEmail leave blank ""
<Riddell> it also needs KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv, aboutData)
<papabean> Ok.  appName and programName are "Language Selector", correct?
<Riddell> appName is internal, "language-selector" better
<Riddell> homepage can be https://launchpad.net/language-selector
<papabean> Ok.
<papabean> Done.
<Riddell> added the KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv, aboutData) line?
<papabean> Yes.  Just above the app = KApplication(sys.argv) line.
<papabean> after defining aboutData.
<papabean> With the appropriate fields.
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> if it works, push it to launchpad
<Riddell> commit first of course
<papabean> It still runs.  How do I push to launchpad?
<papabean> bzr commit URL?
<papabean> bzr commit language-selector fails.
<Riddell> bzr commit
<Riddell> bzr push bzr+ssh://<lpuser>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<lpuser>/language-selector/kdeport
<papabean> bzr commit fails with the following: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/language-selector/ubuntu/.bzr/repository/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<papabean> That's when run in the language-selector directory.
<Riddell> oh you did a checkout on http?
<Riddell> bzr shouldn't let you do that
<Riddell> in my opinion anyway
<papabean> lol.  It did.
<Riddell> try  bzr commit --local
<papabean> Ok.  Vim opened with the name of the modified file.
<papabean> That's my $EDITOR
<papabean> Is this for a changelog?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> for the bzr log
<papabean> So: Added aboutData.  Port from PyQt4 to PyKDE4?
<Riddell> yep
<papabean> Ok. Confirmation of commit.
<papabean> Now attempt the push?
<Riddell> yes, assuming you have a launchpad account with a valid ssh key
<papabean> I don't think i have an ssh key setup.  Do have a launchpad account and gpg-key.
 * papabean is setting up an ssh key.
 * papabean is attempting the push.
<papabean> Push is underway.
<papabean> Done.
 * Riddell spots https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~papabean/language-selector/kdeport
<Riddell> yay, works
<Riddell> papabean: groovy, merged in
<Riddell> papabean: ok, if you're up for more, those QIcons could do with changing to KIcons so it loads the KDE icons theme
<papabean> On it.  :)
<Riddell> which is something like  SmallIcon("icon-name")
<Riddell> the icon names have changed, you'll need to search through /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen for the kde 4 name
<papabean> So, for example: Change line 39 to Kicon("preferences-desktop-locale.png")  ?
<papabean> It currently has: QIcon("/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps/locale.png"))
<Riddell> convenicence functions are better
<Riddell> SmallIcon() or BarIcon()
<Riddell> or in that case probably DesktopIcon()
<Riddell> comes from http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKIconLoader.html
<papabean> Ok, well that leads to an error about needing a KComponentData object.  Reading up on that now.
<Riddell> papabean: are you running it through qt-language-selector ?
<papabean> Yes.  sudo ./qt-language selector --mode select
<Riddell> papabean: looks like qt-language-selector also needs ported to KApplication
<papabean> Ok.
<papabean> Will it also need aboutData added to it?  Or is it sufficient in one location?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> should be a copy and paste job
<papabean> Well, simply changing to KApplication was fail.
<papabean> TypeError.  Python doesn't like sys.argv being passed to KApplication in this case.
<Riddell> then don't :)
<papabean> Took that out.  And now I get the usage statement, but prior to that a warning that /var/tmp is owned by the wrong user.
<papabean> Ok.  This is going to take a little more brain power.  Not passing sys.argv to KApplication causes the bit  where qt-language-selector checks for appropriate parameters to be ignored.
<papabean> However, it does correctly check for root privileges.
<papabean> Does sys.argv get "eaten" somewhere?
<Riddell> probably needs KCommandLineArgs
<Riddell> no, KCmdLineOptions
<papabean> Or KCmdLineArgs?
<papabean> Already in there.  I'm gonna play a bit.
<Riddell> see towards the bottom of http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/printer-applet/printer-applet.py?revision=827981&view=markup
<papabean> Looking at that.
<papabean> Thanks.
<papabean> I'm not having the success you had with the printer-config-applet.
<papabean> Added this line: options = KCmdLineOptions() and then print options.  Which yields a PyKDE4.kdecore object
<papabean> Added the addCmdLines line and args = KCmdLineArgs.parsedArgs()
<papabean> Printing args yields nothing and passed args to qt-language-selector are ignored.
<papabean> What did I miss?
<papabean> Is it the options.add lines?  Do I need to add one that includes the "--mode" line?
<papabean> Ok.  I retract all that.
<papabean> If I run qt-language-selector with no options, options and args are both Python objects and usage is returned.
<papabean> Ok. Turns out sys.argv get "eaten" the first time they're referenced by any function.
<papabean> If I put a print sys.argv PRIOR to KCmdLineArgs.init
<papabean> I get a list with the command line options.
<papabean> Does that mean I should put the options checks BEFORE the application even creates the KApplication?
<papabean> s/the application/qt-language-selector/
<Riddell>  KCmdLineArgs.init should be before the KApplication is made
<papabean> It is.
<papabean> If I print sys.argv RIGHT after that, it's an empty list.
<Riddell> so ignore sys.argv
<Riddell> and use KCmdLineArgs.parsedArgs() like printer-applet does
<papabean> Tried that, too.  args = KCmdLineArgs.parsedArgs().  Print args on next line: args = empty.
<papabean> If you're stunned, you're not alone.
<papabean> KCmdLineArgs.init (sys.argv, aboutData)
<papabean>     args = KCmdLineArgs.parsedArgs()
<Riddell> it needs the KApplication to be made between those I suspect
<papabean> Ok.  Let me try that.
<papabean> With this line:
<papabean>     args = KCmdLineArgs.parsedArgs()
<papabean>     print args
<papabean> after the creation of KApplication, args is still empty.
<Riddell> what is printed out?
<papabean> Nothing and I get the default: "Unknown option mode" - the command line is sudo ./qt-language-selector --mode select
<papabean> and then "Use --help to get a list of available command line options"
<papabean> IOW, the --mode option is being passed through to KE.
<papabean> KDE.
<Riddell> papabean: commit and push your changes and I'll take a look
<papabean> Ok.
<papabean> Done.  Great timing.  I need to go get some sleep now.  ~4:30 am here.
<txwikinger> Is there a  kde.mk file for kde4?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: kdepimlibs
<txwikinger> inside the package?
<apachelogger> yes
<txwikinger> ah ok
<apachelogger> the whole directory debian/cdbs needs to be included for kde4 packages
<txwikinger> instead of the kde.mk in the normal cdbs folder
<apachelogger> txwikinger: have a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skanlite
<txwikinger> apachelogger: How do I create the CMakeLists.txt file?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> txwikinger: what are you working on?
<txwikinger> keep
<txwikinger> just messing around
<txwikinger> I found a script
<txwikinger> Well.. would be nice I figure it out somehow and we can use it
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, PyKDE4 isn't really all that different than PyQt4...
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know where the PyKDE4 docs are installed?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: depends on the script really ;-)
<apachelogger> txwikinger: cmake --help-html > cmake.html && konqueror cmake.html
<txwikinger> am2cmake
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> txwikinger: isn't that a KDE script?
<apachelogger> as in ... part of kdesdk
<Xand3r> ap how i can make from a deb an diff an orig.tar and and .dsc?
<txwikinger> yes
<txwikinger> dpkg-buildpackage
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why would you do that?
<txwikinger> from a .deb?
<apachelogger> thats what he said :P
<apachelogger> txwikinger: so what do you want to do with am2cmake?
<Xand3r> i need the cdbs
<Xand3r> of that package
<txwikinger> you can't ... the sources are not in there
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ????
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I already did
<apachelogger> ah, fair enough
<txwikinger> I created the CMakeLists files with it
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I imagine you are really bad at telling stories because you never begin at the beginning :P
<txwikinger> Now I have a problem that it doesn't find kde4-config
<apachelogger> txwikinger: change $PATH
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no i am good in telling storys :p
<apachelogger> yah sure
<Xand3r> but i thought you know the beginning
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Inside pbuilder?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> quoting cartman: "this is a bad pbuilder, BAD PBUILDER!!"
<Xand3r> i need  the kde.mk and the cmake.mk vrom a kde4 app from intrepid
<apachelogger> txwikinger: did you include the magic cdbs dir?
<txwikinger> inside debian? yes
<apachelogger> aye
<txwikinger> the one from the package you gave me
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dood, that is like a really strange thing to say
<apachelogger> txwikinger: no goody good
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you build dep on kdelibs5-dev?
<txwikinger> yes and kde4-devel
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<apachelogger> txwikinger: I never heard of kde4-devel
<apachelogger> !info kde4-devel intrepid
<ubottu> kde4-devel (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 development files and modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<apachelogger> quoting cartman: "kick ass!"
<apachelogger> txwikinger: don't you think that is pulling in a bit too many deps?
<apachelogger> s/deps/packages
<txwikinger> well since it did not fix my error, I will take it out again
<apachelogger> aye
<txwikinger> I found it in one of the forums that it would fix my error, but it didn't
<apachelogger> txwikinger: it's an intrepid pbuilder, right?
<txwikinger> No hardy.. but I can try it on intrepid too
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that cdbs _only_ works with intrepid
<txwikinger> ah
<txwikinger> why is that
<apachelogger> for hardy you would have to use the ones from hardy-bacports
<apachelogger> txwikinger: path change
<apachelogger> kde4 in intrepid is in /usr
<apachelogger> in hardy it's in /usr/lib/kde4
<txwikinger> ah... that is why it doesn't find kde4-config?
<apachelogger> aye
<txwikinger> ah ok
 * apachelogger started packaging quassel 0.2.0 rc1  3 hours ago -.-
<apachelogger> <-- busy
<txwikinger> Well... you should be already finished for 2h29mins
<txwikinger> creepy.. first need to do an intrepid update
<apachelogger> txwikinger: 2h56mins
<txwikinger> 4 mins for packaging ?
<apachelogger> aye
<txwikinger> do you have a Cray?
<txwikinger> My lappy does not even run pbuilder so fast
<apachelogger> <-- scripting guy
<apachelogger> txwikinger: well, while pbuilder is unpacking you can easily finish the packaging :P
<apachelogger> nah, quassel just needs an update + change of buildsystem
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i need only the kde.mk or?
<vorian> morning
<Xand3r> hi vorian
<vorian> Xand3r: you need 4 files in all
<apachelogger> Xand3r: rethink that question :P
<apachelogger> why would we include 4 files but only need one? :P
<vorian> haha
<Xand3r> yea in that package, but in mine?
<Xand3r> so kde.mk in cludes the debhelper and cmake
<Xand3r> why i need the other?
<txwikinger> because they are called in kde.mk?
<Xand3r> no
<Xand3r> i can reread it but first time i dont found it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: please talk to me
<apachelogger> *talk*
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what?
<Xand3r> kde.mk sems not to includ one of the other files, so wy i need them?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: technically said you don't need them
<apachelogger> but you include them
 * apachelogger is feeling a bit dizzy
<apachelogger> :S
<Xand3r> ok, that what i mean, i dont need them, ok i am not stupid
<Xand3r> but why i put them in the package
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: some things are better not to be known ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: most understandable reason: to know which cdbs dir that is
<apachelogger> the dirs vor hardy and intrepid contain different files
<apachelogger> vorian: can you write the support mail yourself?
 * apachelogger isn't very creative today :P
<apachelogger> and dizzy
<apachelogger> woah
 * apachelogger needs something to drink
<vorian> lol
<vorian> apachelogger: it's too early to drink
<JontheEchidna> So in regards to the todo list, what exactly needs to be done with the randr kcm module?
<JontheEchidna> Test it/ file bugs?
<JontheEchidna> Heh, it's not doing the crazy shite that it was doing in 4.0 anymore, that's good.
<vorian> what crazy shite?
<JontheEchidna> Crash while attempting to change screen rez when you opened the module in systemsettings
<vorian> ah
 * txwikinger never knew that Scotland is so far away
<Riddell> txwikinger: we like to keep it separated from the riff raff :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: I understand that very well
 * txwikinger wants to keep distance from the riff raff here too
<vorian> :o
<txwikinger> hence the idea to go to Scotland ;)
<txwikinger> vorian: here was not meant this channel, bu me geographical location :p
<txwikinger> but my
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> 5 hours on train to Embra
<apachelogger> we could all go to scotland and keep distance from the riff raff :P
<txwikinger> multimap says 5h 7mins by car to Glasgow
<Xand3r> hey i have to go we see us later
<Xand3r> c ya
<txwikinger> c ya in Scotland :D
<vorian> Scotland is only but a hop, skip, and a jump away
<apachelogger> there, Xand3r already leaves for scotland
<apachelogger> cu Xand3r
<vorian> o/ safe journey Xand3r
 * txwikinger leaves to pick up son from school
<txwikinger> later folks
 * apachelogger waves to txwikinger
<apachelogger> vorian: really, I can only write "kick ass"
<vorian> apachelogger: whatever you feel is appropriate ^.^
<apachelogger> that is not appropriate, which is the problem here :P
<vorian> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> The examples directory of the python-kde4-docs is empty D:
<Riddell> examples are in apt-get source python-kde4-docs
<JontheEchidna> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, it can't find a source package for python-kde4-docs
<JontheEchidna> Nor kdebindings
<JontheEchidna> *kde4bindings
<Riddell> it's kde4bindings in intrepid
 * JontheEchidna needs to get around to reinstalling intrepid
 * vorian cracks the whip! install install!
<nixternal> happy 4th of july! \o/
<Riddell> papabean: you have no options.add(...) lines
<nixternal> or happy independence day I guess...though it will be better when we can celebrate our independence from bush and oil :P
<RegEchse> hi
<Riddell> nixternal: any day now I'm sure
<Riddell> hi RegEchse
 * JontheEchidna downloads intrepid iso
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> nixternal: you mean foreign oil, right? :)
<RegEchse> Does anybody know who is responsible for the bot "ubottu"?
<vorian> RegEchse: see #ubuntu-ops
<JontheEchidna> Oh hey, I can get the source from launchpad!
<nixternal> vorian: I mean oil oil, except extra virgin olive and corn I guess :)
<vorian> haha
<JontheEchidna> But now they're even using corn oil in oil oil!
<nixternal> that's good
<JontheEchidna> isos take forever to download over a 1.5 mbit connection...
<JontheEchidna> forever = 1 hour
<JontheEchidna> Better than dialup though
 * apachelogger is wondering for another oil usecase than burning it
 * apachelogger is wondering about grammer as well
<JontheEchidna> plastic is another oil usecase
<apachelogger> eventually that plastic gets burned as well, once it became useless
<txwikinger> cute.. now it complains about the install target
<JontheEchidna> Why is Qt designer segfaulting...
<Riddell> maybe it doesn't like the pykde plugins
<JontheEchidna> Looking at the console error logs, it looks like you're right.
 * apachelogger gets started with qtruby
<txwikinger> apachelogger: that sounds like a virus
<DRebellion> Would somebody mind reviewing my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio Thanks ;)
<apachelogger> it's a Qt IDE
<apachelogger> txwikinger: aye, one can't stop tha ruby
 * apachelogger just b0rked the amarok release script
<txwikinger> then unb0rk it again
<ScottK> DRebellion: Is is a KDE package?
<apachelogger> ScottK: [17:41:00] <apachelogger> it's a Qt IDE
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<DRebellion> ScottK, yep
<ScottK> OK.
 * txwikinger is looking forward to the independence party
<txwikinger> maybe I should throw some tea bags into the canal :D
<DRebellion> txwikinger, don't - the ducks will get high on caffeine and stage a revolt
<txwikinger> Well.. that would be a start :p
<DRebellion> txwikinger, towards what? -.-
<txwikinger> Revolution :D
<DRebellion> heh
<papabean> Riddell: Can I continue where I left off?   Or do I need to pull fresh code?
<Riddell> papabean: you can
<papabean> Ok.  Going to add an options.add() line or two to the mix.
<Xand3r> hey ho folks
<vorian> hi Xand3r
<Xand3r> hi vorian
<Xand3r> how can i check if automoc4 is broken or not?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi SSJ_GZ
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Hey :) I saw your blog, and wondered if I could abuse you as a clee replacement and get syndicated? :)
<ScottK> smarter and Riddell: Please see Bug #245339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245339 in guidance-power-manager "[intrepid] package guidance-power-manager 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245339
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: name, KDE occupation and feed?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Shall I forward you the e-mail I sent to clee?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Actually, may as well just do it here :) Simon St James, currently just KDE4Daily but hopefully "upstream" development soon, and http://ssj-gz.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<Riddell> St James?
<Riddell> What's the St  SSJ_GZ?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Abbreviation of "Saint" :)
<Riddell> goodness
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Quite the reverse >:)
<Riddell> [http://ssj-gz.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default]
<Riddell> name = Simon St James (SSJ_GZ)
<Riddell> that right?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Yep :)
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: pushed, should appear in half an hour or so
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Wow, that was quick and easy - many thanks :)
<papabean> Riddell: Have one options.add() line in there.  Does show up when --help is passed.  Now to figure out how to query the parameters that are passed with --mode.
<Riddell> papabean: the code in printer-applet shows the simple use
<papabean> Right.  For a boolean option (as I was able to glean from the KCmdLine docs)
<papabean> I haven't given up yet.  :)
<papabean> Looking at the KCmdLines docs, to specify options that take parameters the option should be followed by a \
<papabean> i.e, "mode \"
<papabean> However, this is causing syntax errors, so I tried \\.  That just makes the option (according to --help), mode \
<papabean> Any ideas?  Or example code that may cover this?  You know what.  I'll do the legwork.
<papabean> Ok.  I have to step out for a bit.  I will get back to this later.  Thanks for the inroad, Riddell.
 * Xand3r is building pbuilder hardy and intrepid with 45kb/s download
<yuriy> how is next tuesday for a kde3->4 hug day for people?
<JontheEchidna> Good for me
<Riddell> papabean: I think that \ is a c++ism
<smarter> Riddell: \ works too in python
<jussi01> yuriy: wfm :)
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: if you're working on kde3 bugs in the next few days, please mark them off on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080708 if they're on that list
<JontheEchidna> k
<yuriy> txwikinger: i'm putting you in the email as one of the people to ask questions
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | 8.04.1 released | Hug Day Tuesday! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080708
 * JontheEchidna has the first bit of a jockey pyqt4->pykde4 port
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061/
<JontheEchidna> I was thinkin' about putting an "about" button on the opposite side of the "close" button to utilize our free about dialog that KDE provides, but Qt Designer segfaults on me
<JontheEchidna> ...and maybe we could give "Close" the close oxygen icon. :D
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: isn't there a standard KDE dialog for that type of stuff?
<JontheEchidna> what type of stuff?
<JontheEchidna> The about dialog?
<JontheEchidna> There is a standard KDE about dialog, but I need Qt designer to add a pushbutton so we can actually access it
<JontheEchidna> WEll, I technically don't *need* qt designer for that, but...
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I mean with a standard close/apply/ whatever button
<JontheEchidna> I guess we could transform jockey-kde into a dialog box instead of a main window.
<JontheEchidna> ...but I also need qt designer for that since the ui is set up with a ui file
<JontheEchidna> I could give Close an oxygen quit icon in the meantime. :D
<JontheEchidna> Er, well default to whatever icon theme you're using.
<JontheEchidna> Which will be oxygen unless you're crazy. ;)
<JontheEchidna> So how does one go about contributing code to ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: How would I get involved in jockey-kde dev? (See above)
 * supert0nes wishes he could give spare cpu cycles to the building of nightly
<Xand3r> apachelogger: how can i check if the automoc4 of the nightly build works or is broen?
<supert0nes> think it might be Xand3r?
<Xand3r> hmm
<supert0nes> its been a while since there was an update
<Xand3r> hmm
<supert0nes> 15 days
<Xand3r> thats i get if i whant to compile gtk-qt-engine for neon http://paste.ubuntu.com/25076/
<Xand3r> supert0nes: an idea?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: pleas ping when you are there
<supert0nes> i havent been able to get that working
 * apachelogger puts his most expensive dress on and pings
<supert0nes> i use gtk-chtheme
<apachelogger> PING
<supert0nes> it works
<apachelogger> PING
<apachelogger> PING
<apachelogger> PIGN
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wtf
<supert0nes> hate to be bothersome but when is nightly base planning on churning out an update?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: sorry if i annoy you but i thought you could help me
<Xand3r> apachelogger i ask anothertime sorry
<JontheEchidna> supert0nes: Might want to ask in the amarok neon channel
 * apachelogger is drunk
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<apachelogger> other than that I am askable
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: the only one i think who can helps with the nightly builds is apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> Ah yeah, since he is the neon mastermind o teh universe
<apachelogger> that is really the problem ... me being the only one having a clue :P
<JontheEchidna> btw, would you happen to know how to go about contributing code to jockey-kde?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: poke master mhb
<JontheEchidna> mhb: I'm interested in doing a port of jockey-kde to pykde4
 * JontheEchidna has this so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: so you have a clue, what is the problem with my system and the gtk-qt-...
 * JontheEchidna brb's to exercise the dog
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> automoc4: process for /home/alexander/gtk-qt-engine/build/kcm_gtk/moc_searchpaths.cpp failed: Unknown error
<apachelogger> I can certainly say it again
<apachelogger> Xand3r: gtk-qt doesn't support out-of-source builds!
<Xand3r> it is the source from kde-look-org
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: jockey code is at https://code.launchpad.net/jockey, branch the trunk and work on it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: a port to pykde4 would be a lovely start
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: a good idea to talk to mhb if you have paticular plans
 * JontheEchidna is back
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and any tips on how to get Qt designer back into a usable state?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, seems there already is a branch for pykde4
<JontheEchidna> Heh, seems to be about what I did
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: read the readme
<apachelogger> do exactly what it says
<txwikinger> yuriy?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there is no redme
<Xand3r> *readme
<apachelogger> s/readme/install
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ? running cmake.make, sudo make install? thats what i try
<Xand3r> and dont work
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you don't run cmake .
<apachelogger> you run cmake ..
<apachelogger> as you are in ./build/
<Xand3r> no word about it in the onstall
<apachelogger> To compile, run the following commands:
<apachelogger>     cmake .
<apachelogger>     make
<apachelogger>     sudo make install
<apachelogger> I can see clearly now...
<supert0nes> heh
 * apachelogger is wondering how to properly set a windowicon with rubyqt
 * supert0nes would probably see how qtdesigner would do it
<apachelogger> less fun
<supert0nes> apachelogger:  any thought on those 15 day old nightly packages? i know i'm prodding a bit...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe b0rked
<supert0nes> that sucks but it would make sense
<apachelogger> checkOut() started with component: kdesupport
<supert0nes> thats way less fun than libs heh jk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: cmake .. didnt find the automoc4
<apachelogger> maybe there is no automoc in neon
<apachelogger> dpkg -S automoc
<apachelogger> d'oh
<apachelogger> window.setWindowIcon(Qt::Icon.new('../.bzr.png'))
<apachelogger> that seems pretty straight forward, doesn't it :S
<supert0nes> usually is
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ther is an automoc
<apachelogger> Xand3r: set path and ld_library
<apachelogger> and run with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kde-nightly
 * apachelogger thinks his gui is pretty sweet
<Xand3r> apachelogger: gui of what?
<apachelogger> release script
<Xand3r> wich releases?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot034.png
<Xand3r> apachelogger: prety cool
<supert0nes> qt gui's are interesting to learn
<supert0nes> pretty sweet tho
<supert0nes> the whole set it up, show it then hit the loop and run scripts from signals and slots takes some getting used to
<supert0nes> so nightly is doing kdesupport right now?
<Xand3r> its a never ending storry, i get the same -.- http://paste.ubuntu.com/25084/
<Xand3r> i need a dict.leo.org plasmoid
<Xand3r> slow i hate my self
<apachelogger> automoc4: process for /home/alexander/gtk-qt-engine/build/kcm_gtk/moc_searchpaths.cpp failed: Unknown error
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what exactly changed?
<apachelogger> I still see a ./build/ directory
<apachelogger> supert0nes: something like that
<apachelogger> supert0nes: https://edge.launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/+build/660887
<apachelogger> oh
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i tryed the second time with the build dir befor it dont worked without so i tryed out
<apachelogger> apparently cron invoked a build anyway
<apachelogger> Xand3r: das war unverständlich
<Xand3r> joa
<Xand3r> also ich hatte nie ein build verzeichnis erst als du damit angefangen hast habe ich es damit ausprobiert
<Xand3r> und ohne gehts auch netz
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wie sieht der fehler ohne aus?
<Xand3r> das ist der selbe
<Xand3r> immer
<apachelogger> scru it!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: doesn't want to be compiled
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but i want it
<apachelogger> then fix it's cmake files
<Xand3r> i told you about my knowleg of cmake
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the kde.mk of crystal includes patchsys-quilt.mk, but pbuilder says it dont exist
<Xand3r> but cdbs is in the build-depends so what is going on here?
<apachelogger> build-dep on quilt
<Xand3r> yea
<Xand3r> as i read it
<Xand3r> in that moment again in the google search
<Xand3r> gna how stuipid i am
<apachelogger> dood, you should become austrian
<apachelogger> it's weird when germans call themself stupid that often :S
<Xand3r> -.-
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, does anybody know what the advantage of KIcon is over QIcon? (Just curious...)
<Xand3r> what is the arch sparc?
<JontheEchidna> Sun microsystems' computer's arch
<Xand3r> aha
<Xand3r> the build servwer of sparc is to stupid to install dep packages
<Xand3r> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/25086/
<JontheEchidna> Ah, KIcon offers style integratoin
<JontheEchidna> *integration
 * txwikinger is back
<txwikinger> apachelogger: what does this mean?
<Xand3r> who is a build admin?
<Xand3r> dont hide
<txwikinger> CMake Error: Attempt to add link target keep of type: EXECUTABLE
<Xand3r> i have a question to that loghttp://paste.ubuntu.com/25086/
<apachelogger> txwikinger: ask google
 * apachelogger never saw that error
<apachelogger> Xand3r: yeah, maybe you could not blame the server
<txwikinger> hmm.. first googling did not help.. I will look deeper
<apachelogger> because I rather think one of these packages doesn't build on spar
<apachelogger> c
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you can always read the cmake code ;-)
<apachelogger> or mail the cmake list
<txwikinger> I think it has something with add_subdirectory to do
<apachelogger> latter is probably faster
<Xand3r> oh ok i only wanted to know that it was not my fault
<txwikinger> grep the cmake code :D
<apachelogger> txwikinger: ack
<apachelogger> ack > grep
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i thought if i could not compile it maybe the pbuilder could do, so i downloaded the package source and edited the rules, but now i get following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25094/
<Xand3r> my rules is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25095/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: apparently your system is b0rked
<apachelogger> Xand3r: is that the same prompt as the one where you changed path and ld_libraryß
<apachelogger> ?
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> this is trying to build an dsc
<Xand3r> not compiling it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I thought that debuild -S -sa builds a package as well -.-
<apachelogger> Xand3r: mach ne neue konsole auf und versuch es da
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-05
<Xand3r> dame error
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> Xand3r: which id
<Xand3r>  /bin/sh: id: not found
<apachelogger> dpkg -S usr/bin/id
<Xand3r> imagemagick: /usr/bin/identify
<Xand3r> coreutils: /usr/bin/id
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: file /usr/bin/id
<Xand3r> apachelogger: woher soll ich wissen was du willst
<Xand3r>  /usr/bin/id: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<apachelogger> env
<Xand3r> what i have to look for?
<apachelogger> paste it
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25099/
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that doesn't make any sense
<apachelogger> really, none at all
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> sense = nil
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I don't know why sh can't find id anymore
<apachelogger> might be magic b0rkage
<apachelogger> Xand3r: try relogging in
<apachelogger> or rebooting
<Xand3r> i know that problem for 3 days
<Xand3r> i think i will change nothing with a reboot
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> something is b0rked
<apachelogger> I just don't know what
<Xand3r> thats cool
<Xand3r> -.-
 * apachelogger goes smokin
<Xand3r> hf
<apachelogger> Xand3r: new though
<apachelogger> first
<apachelogger> sh
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> which id
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> env
<mhb> id is a non standard UNIX tool anyway
<mhb> :o)
<apachelogger> id is in coreutils, that makes it pretty corish :P
<mhb> ah, bs
<mhb> apachelogger: it is, but some of the tools there are not in the SUSv2 spec
<mhb> but I've mistaken id for another one
<mhb> id is there
<mhb> stat for example
<mhb> my mistake
<apachelogger> doesn't matter anyway, debuild fails, that makes it important ;-)
<mhb> ah, the lovely life of a packager
<apachelogger> :)
<mhb> you really should let the machines do that
<mhb> AI will never advance if you keep doing all of its work :o)
<apachelogger> true, that also leaves more time for qtruby fun
<mhb> ruby?
<mhb> come on
<JontheEchidna> Maybe humanity will never achieve good ai because they're too lazy?
<apachelogger> meh
<mhb> JontheEchidna: nah
<mhb> JontheEchidna: we're not lazy
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> can't agree on that
<mhb> JontheEchidna: we only sometimes get distracted
<JontheEchidna> Have the machines develop the AI for us! :p
<mhb> I get an idea for an application every day
<mhb> but I can't code them all
<mhb> it's not laziness, it's priorities...and also a bit of laziness
<JontheEchidna> Yup
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> delegation > work
<mhb> apachelogger: still I'd suggest you dropping the less popular nothing-new-bringing language and go with python :o)
<JontheEchidna> python ftw
<apachelogger> nah nah, ruby ftw
<apachelogger> <3 japan :P
<Xand3r> sorry was away
<Xand3r> what is with sh?
<apachelogger> sh-ell
<Xand3r> jea
<mhb> apachelogger: I bet you have no rational reason for preferring ruby over python
<Xand3r> using it
<Xand3r> and?
<apachelogger> mhb: no, I don't
<apachelogger> do I need one?
<mhb> apachelogger: if you were a rational programmer, probably yes
 * apachelogger is not ever rational
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> rationallity is preventing innovation
<mhb> unfortunately
<Xand3r> so apachelogger tell me what to do?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I did
<mhb> irrationality on several levels is the reason I'm not willing to participate in any KDE development in the foreseeable future
<mhb> I'll stick to my rational computer science and math
<Xand3r> apachelogger: in such short sentences that  i dont know what to do
<Xand3r> gnaa i am so stupid
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you austrian!
<JontheEchidna> Yummy!
<JontheEchidna> Coldcut turkey sandwhich + nacho cheese for chips
<Xand3r> apachelogger: _=id
<Xand3r> not good or?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: from which command?
<Xand3r> env
<Xand3r> apachelogger my master, what i have to do?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: that is all env said?
<Xand3r> no
<Xand3r> i want the hole env from sh?
<apachelogger> aye
<Xand3r> you will get it
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25103/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what did - which id say?
<Xand3r> $ which id say?
<Xand3r> /usr/bin/id
<apachelogger> Oo
<Xand3r> dont got that this was an command
<apachelogger> Xand3r: exit
<apachelogger> then try debuild again
<Xand3r> error
<Xand3r> the same
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe preload is actually causing the b0rkage
<apachelogger> Xand3r: get rid of that stupid preloading
<Xand3r> hä?
<apachelogger> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sudo apt-get purge preload
<apachelogger> should do the job
<apachelogger> I guess
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> funny
<Xand3r> Package preload is not installed, so not removed
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> aye, that ain't good for sure
<Xand3r> maybe
<Xand3r> slow i hate what my system become
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am right with that we could not fix that to day?
<Xand3r> so i would say we stop here, thank you for help
<Xand3r> but it is late
 * apachelogger already stopped
<apachelogger> out of ideas
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> a qestion befor going to sleep
<Xand3r> on my laptop os now intrepid with kde4.1
<Xand3r> emm, it looklike your nightly build
<Xand3r> but it isn't or?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: gn8
<apachelogger> nini
<apachelogger> Xand3r: is not
<apachelogger> btw
<Xand3r> ok wie aktuell sind dann die pakete dafür?
<JontheEchidna> Heh, not much to language-selector-qt, I guess all the magic happens in the non-gui scripts
<JontheEchidna> Oh, that wasn't all of the frontend I was looking at...
<JontheEchidna> lewl
 * supert0nes is pumped that kde-nightly is updating
<JontheEchidna> berb
<DaskreecH> Does dbus have anything to do with sound ?
<Hobbsee> that depends how tightly you want to define "anything"
<DaskreecH> Well Sound is somehow tied to KDE
<DaskreecH> I'm trying to figure out what KDE starts that allows me to have sound
<Hobbsee> knotify?
<DaskreecH> I don't think so
<Hobbsee> oh wait, sound at all in kde...
<DaskreecH> Hobbsee: Not sound for KDE Sound AT ALL
<DaskreecH> Outside of KDE I get squat
<Hobbsee> is this intrepid?
<Hobbsee> oh, strange.
<DaskreecH> No I think it started in Guts
<DaskreecH> +y
<DaskreecH> but I didn't care about it so much
<DaskreecH> Since I've started hopping virtual machines for testing it's really annoying
<DaskreecH> I have to start KDM log into KDE
<DaskreecH>  kill the session and I have sound everywhere else
<DaskreecH> but without that The hills are alive with the sound of squat
<Hobbsee> haha
<DaskreecH> The only thing I see starting up that kinda flicks a light saying hey that could be it is dbus
<DaskreecH> Anyone have any bright ideas as to what would normally give sound from the command line?
<Hobbsee> aplay
<Hobbsee> (use it on a .wav or something)
<DaskreecH> Hobbsee: Oh no not apps I have apps
<DaskreecH> that's how I know it doesn't work :) I meant framwaorks or daemons
<Hobbsee> oh
<DaskreecH> I went through startkde
<DaskreecH> Nothing in there sounds like it would fit
<DaskreecH> I just know that if I start playing something from the command line I have nothing
<DaskreecH> While it's playing log into KDE and it picks up sound
<DaskreecH> kill the session and it keeps the sound
<vorian> hmm, seem i lost compositing on the latest update
<yuriy> txwikinger: ?
<apachelogger> vorian: kio-ftps revued
<eagles0513875> morning
<\sh> moins
<\sh> apachelogger: didn't you want to go on holidays? ;)
<apachelogger> I did :S
<\sh> apachelogger: ah so revuing and pushing new crack is holiday? ;)
 * apachelogger needs to plan the travel 
<apachelogger> but I have traveling
<apachelogger> \sh: better than bug triage, right? ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: start coding on leonov :) that's fun ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: apachelogger's release script is more fun
 * eagles0513875 need to find a place to start coding php c++ python
<apachelogger> + it's ruby :P
 * eagles0513875 so many languages dunno where to start
<apachelogger> \sh: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot035.png
<\sh> eagles0513875: p...p...p....python ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> isnt c++ a good place as well
<\sh> apachelogger: wow
<eagles0513875> at least in regards to bug fixing
<\sh> eagles0513875: sure ... but python you are more successful in less time :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for a reason
<apachelogger> c++ is awfulish
<apachelogger> the syntax is
<apachelogger> and all the brackets
<apachelogger> and the compiling
<eagles0513875> \sh: didnt know that
<apachelogger> oh boy, the compiling freaks me out
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: been there done that with java
<apachelogger> java > c++
<apachelogger> python > java
<apachelogger> ruby > python
<apachelogger> my opinion
<eagles0513875> right in all honesty i dont have time to sit down and learn these things cuz i am working on my linux lpi jr lvl certification
<\sh> apachelogger: lol
<\sh> eagles0513875: why don't you say LPIC-1
<\sh> which can be done in less then one hour
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Eureka+Web+Browser?content=84590
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> we have a browser flood :S
<eagles0513875> i have tried that in other places and people have know idea what lpi is
<apachelogger> there is konqueror, there is that qt demo browser, there is the enhancement of the qt demobrowser - arora, there is foxkit, there is eureka
<apachelogger> even I have my own browser
<apachelogger> somewhere
<eagles0513875> what you worried about its version .1
<eagles0513875> there is firefox3 and opera too
<apachelogger> firefox3 is no browser
<apachelogger> opera is, but it's not free
<apachelogger> which makes it quite uncomparable anyway
<eagles0513875> the gui though  for it is in dire need of development
<apachelogger> the thing with all the qt based browser is ... they all use webkit :P
<eagles0513875> im actually trying to dev a java based irc client for my webhosting company to use on their website
 * eagles0513875 wonders why room went silent is it because i said the word java
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> in combination with website
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> whats so bad bout what i said
<apachelogger> I don't know
<eagles0513875> lol
<supert0nes> java==most verbose language ever
<eagles0513875> if its used in relation to a website whats so bad about it. its more of a support irc for my webhosting that hosts my website
<supert0nes> nothing wrong with java
<supert0nes> it just takes a lot of code to make something
<apachelogger> ajax irc clients > java irc clients
<eagles0513875> thing is java is the only thing i know right now since i had to take the basics of java class for my degree
<eagles0513875> not this coming yr but yr after have to learn all the advanced features of it
<eagles0513875> like gui's and all that so basically im trying to get a jump on things
<\sh> eagles0513875: read the o'reilly head first books on java and design patterns...no need to study for that...get out of the house and earn money and help the society ;)
<eagles0513875> \sh: already am
<eagles0513875> making money that is
<eagles0513875> got an IT internship at my college
<\sh> so read the head first books
<\sh> moins allee
<eagles0513875> j/w are there alot of bugs out on hardy right now bugs on packages
<allee> \sh moin moin
 * apachelogger dances through the channel
 * eagles0513875 goes to launchpad
<eagles0513875> !lanuchpad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanuchpad
<eagles0513875> !info lanuchpad
<ubottu> Package lanuchpad does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<apachelogger> and closed source
<eagles0513875> ?
<allee> eagles0513875: launchpad itself is closed source
<apachelogger> aight
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> wasnt it developed by canonical
<apachelogger> vorian: please get an revu adin and ask him to nuke bluetrash
<apachelogger> otherwise it might take some time
<apachelogger> vorian: you noticed that http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=trash is a debian package? :P
<eagles0513875> if i want to use kubuntu as the basis for my own distro and i give it a new name is that ok
<eagles0513875> or would i have to get special permission to do that
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> it's open source
<apachelogger> how are we gonna stop you :P
<eagles0513875> would i have to get permission if i wanted to use the same name
<eagles0513875> call it kubuntu cluster edition lol
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> from canonical
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> how would one go about doing that
<apachelogger> ask the google
<eagles0513875> or go to cannonical website
<apachelogger> mhb: so what is a rational reason to prefer python over ruby?
<Jucato> eagles0513875: or the ubuntu marketing mailing list
<eagles0513875> Jucato: where can i find that
<apachelogger> google
 * apachelogger goes lunching
<Jucato> trademarks@ubuntu.com perhaps
<gnomefreak> what sound server does kubuntu use?
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: you use ubuntu for server since its all command line
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i knwo what im using but kubuntu doesnt use pulse audio what does it use?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: KDE 3 = still aRts
<gnomefreak> Jucato: and 4?
<Jucato> KDE 4 = phonon (xine)
<gnomefreak> thanks
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: sry misread ur question
 * eagles0513875 sews lips shut
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no problem
<gnomefreak> im looking for a way to backport flash 10 without using libflashsupport and kde is really making this hard since im sure kde users would rather not change arts
<Nightrose> apachelogger: FYI https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/245522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245522 in amarok "installation step failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> I guess that explains the error Riddell was talking about :D
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose notes that the new launchpad navigation feels strange
 * apachelogger loves it
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> ok
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: ubuntu has a trademarks page
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot036.png
<apachelogger> rubyqt is the sweetest
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<Nightrose> nice :)
<gnomefreak> um is kstartupconfig4 broken?
<gnomefreak> it also seems that kde4 doesnt respect update-alternatives for usplash-artwork.so changing it from kde to gnome
<gnomefreak> also is it me or did kubuntu-kde4-desktop change to kubuntu-desktop?
<Xand3r> hey!
<Xand3r> what is the best section for a theme? for a kwin theme? kde, misc?
<yuriy> Xand3r: is there an artwork section?
<yuriy> look up what current ones are in
<Xand3r> yuriy: good idea
<Xand3r> new version http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal-kde4
<Xand3r> away, have some fun in the sun
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'm looking at Bug #236996.  Do we need to backport python-qt4 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236996 in hardy-backports "PyQt 4.4.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236996
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: You around?
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Would you please have a look at Bug #193567 and see if there's a reasonable solution to make gutsy-backports work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193567 in gutsy-backports "koffice2 package broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193567
<ScottK-laptop> It looks to me like the kdebase-runtime package is missing stuff, but I didn't do enough with the KDE4 stuff to know how to fix it.
<nosrednaekim> hey guys
<ScottK> nixternal: Bug #187298 could use a look too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187298 in gutsy-backports "kscan-kd4 file level conflict with kde4graphics" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187298
<Xand3r> thx apachelogger for the kde update
<vorian> arrgh, fresh install of the nightly build gives me the startup error 'could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation'
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal droped the "kde4"and done the other things, pleas recheck it, thx
<jjesse> happy saturday
<vorian> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> hello vorian
<vorian> time to shoot of some 5th of july fireworks!
<jjesse> yay
<vorian> :)
<mouz> apachelogger: i'm packaging stjerm, a terminal emulator which starts invisible by default. The user needs to press an accelerator key to display the terminal. I wonder whether I should leave out the .desktop file. Otherwise: user clicks icon and nothing seems to happen. An alternative is that I include NoDisplay=true. Other alternative: patch code to make it visible by default.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: In regards to http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2560, what did you mean in comment 7?
<papabean> JontheEchidna: Does jockey have options with arguments?
<papabean> Or just options?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't recall offhand
<papabean> Just curious because language-selector has a required option and an argument.  A bit of a pickle parsing the C class documentation to get the arguments passed properly.
<JontheEchidna> It might check for rootness
<papabean> But I've made great headway.
<papabean> Thankfully the check for rootness is done by the sys module, so that piece of code still works.
<papabean> But PyKDE uses its own handling of commandline arguments, so sys.argv ends up empty.
<JontheEchidna> The only command line args it takes is for the new aboutdata
<JontheEchidna> and of course sys.argv
<papabean> Right, but when KCmdLineArgs gets sys.argv, sys.argv ends up empty.
<papabean> So, you have to use PyKDE4's mechanism for parsing arguments.
<papabean> Sadly, the documentation isn't really clear.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah...
<papabean> S'okay.  Figured out how to have the required option plus parse its argument.
<papabean> Now it's getting the argument to pass to the next module in language-selector's chain.
<papabean> And that keyboard problem was making it hard to type code.  :)
<JontheEchidna> My Qt Designer is broken with the latest Hardy python-kde4 packages, do you experience the same problem?
<papabean> Not using Designer yet, because I'm not creating from scratch.
<JontheEchidna> Ah, right
 * JontheEchidna wanted to add a button to the gui to activate the spiffy free about dialog we get
<JontheEchidna> But the pykde4 plugins make it segfault. :(
<papabean> Could still be done via the direct code:  http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/ - all of these tutorials use only the code and not Designer.
<papabean> Compare the code there with PyKDE docs and you might be able to add it.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I could do it with the code but the rest of the ui is already set up in a ui file
<papabean> Gotcha.
<JontheEchidna> and it probably isn't a good idea to scatter ui setup between the ui file and the main file
 * papabean agrees.
 * JontheEchidna is away to eat
<papabean> Is Riddell around?
<papabean> Looks like I got the argument passing to work in qt-language-selector to work properly.
<papabean> Time to go back to getting the app to respect the user's KDE4 style.  Wondering if I should push these changes?
<papabean> Guess it can't hurt.  Changes don't committed until someone else reviews, correct?
 * JontheEchidna is back
 * JontheEchidna is also new to bzr
<JontheEchidna> papabean: Does language selector run as root too?
<JontheEchidna> 'cuz this is also a problem with any kde or gtk app run as root atm
<papabean> It runs as root.
<papabean> If you don't run it as root, you get the appropriate warning, however.
<JontheEchidna> atm root-running apps use root's default theme
<JontheEchidna> which is basically the kubuntu defaults afaik
 * JontheEchidna thinks changes to other kubuntu/kde components are necessary to fix the problem
<papabean> Riddell had asked me to start getting one of the files to use the KDE4 icon mechanism instead of Qt.
<papabean> This is what led to me having to decipher the C++ class documentation to get the launcher script to parse command-line options with arguments.
<papabean> I'm guessing the thought is that using the KDE4 mechanism, it would recognize the user that called for admin privileges and use THEIR theme, instead.
<JontheEchidna> That doesn't seem to be the case even with C++ official apps.
 * JontheEchidna notices the different fonts every time he opens dolphin as admin
<papabean> Yeah.  and qt-language-selector checks to see if you're user 0 which means it doesn't distinguish between a request for privileges vs. root user.
<JontheEchidna> Ah
<papabean> Ok...Now to go back to changing the icon mechanism in the other part of language-selector.
 * JontheEchidna notices that jockey populates a QLabel with a QIcon, and that you can't populate a QLabel with a KIcon
<JontheEchidna> now to think of clever hax
<papabean> That's kinda where I am with this one.
<papabean> The main app creates a Qwidget instance.
<papabean> And then the icons are all set with QIcon.
<papabean> I'm trying to see what the corresponding "KWidget" would be, but the pyKDE4 docs need help.
<papabean> The class reference is a reference auto-generated from the C++ class code.
<papabean> Which makes it tricky to convert to Python.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I noticed.
<JontheEchidna> The PyQt ones are a bit better about that.
<papabean> I'm happy, though.  I was able to decipher "QString anotherOptionArg = args->getOption("another-option");"
<papabean> And the crazy options.add() docs to find out how to include arguments to options.
<papabean> Now, looking at the LanguageSelector/qt/QtLanguageSelector.py file, it won't run as is now that it's been changed to a KApplication.
<papabean> It won't run as is if called by itself.  When called from the launcher script, it works fine.
<papabean> Because __main__ isn't called.
<papabean> Ok.  Cut and paste from the launcher script.  Checks for the same options and runs fine.
<JontheEchidna> Heh, it feels weird playing around with software someone else made...
<papabean> Isn't that the nature of OSS, though?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, but all I've done before is make my own little pyqt apps here and there.
<papabean> I've not even done that.  :)
<papabean> Most of my experience has been shell scripts for work.
<papabean> But I've been dabbling in Python for the last few months and saw the call for contributors to Kubuntu...so here I am.
 * JontheEchidna is new to pyqt and pykde too
<papabean> I'm just glad to be giving back to Linux in some way.
<JontheEchidna> Yup, and we can't let ubuntu people get away with saying that ubuntu has more polish than kubuntu, now can we? ;P
<supert0nes> kde4 needs a good year of polish
<papabean> And then some.  :)
<papabean> It's getting there, but clunky, clunky, clunky.
<papabean> One example:  In KDE3.5.9, my GTK+ apps integrated into my desktop.  In KDE 4.1 beta 2, the fonts are too big, they use the default GTK+ theme.
<papabean> Another:  My keyboard shortcuts for switching desktops or moving apps to another desktop keep getting forgotten.
<JontheEchidna> papabean: Seen gtk-qt-engine?
<JontheEchidna> Also, custom shortcuts in general got borked in 4.1. :/
<papabean> gtk-qt-engine-kde4 is already the latest version.  ;)
<JontheEchidna> lol ;)
<JontheEchidna> Humph, seems KIcon doesn't like absolute paths...
<JontheEchidna> not very useful to use as a fallback...
<papabean> But KDE4 is the future of Kubuntu, so I'll use it.
<papabean> I've also noticed that desktop-effects (compiz) is HORRIBLE under KDE (3 & 4).
<papabean> And it appears to be a default setting for KDE 4.1
<papabean> On appears to be.
<JontheEchidna> KDE4 uses its own KWin effects
<papabean> Really?
<JontheEchidna> Yup yup
<papabean> Real f'ing slow.
<papabean> :)
<JontheEchidna> What type of videocard do you have?
<papabean> NVidia Geforce FX 5200 Ultra
<papabean> 128MB card
<JontheEchidna> NVidia Geforce 4 MX 440
<JontheEchidna> 64 MB card
<papabean> But Gnome+Compiz is snappy and responsive when changing desktops, etc.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I noticed that
<papabean> Kwin w/Desktop Effects is slow.
<JontheEchidna> but wobbly windows and funnily enough coverswitch work decently
<klerfayt> will you guys put some effort into integrating kde3 applications looks with kde4 in Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> We already use a theme that looks somewhat like Oxygen in Hardy
<JontheEchidna> Well, the scrollbars aren't blue or anything...
<JontheEchidna> Theme stuff isn't really my area so I'm not an expert or anyting on it
<papabean_> Anyone know how to bump your zombie nick from IRC?
<stdin> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<papabean_> Danke, stdin.
<vorian> ghost ftw
<papabean> !hostmask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<vorian> papabean: would you like a unaffiliated cloak?
<papabean> vorian: Yes, please.
<vorian> done
<papabean> Will that happen automatically from now on?
<vorian> as long as you identify with services first, yes
<jussi01> vorian: excellent service :D
<vorian> :)
<papabean> I second that.
<vorian> you had everyting all ready set, so koodo's to you! :)
<JontheEchidna> bzr error, halp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25287/
 * JontheEchidna can't push his commit
<JontheEchidna> Oh, forgot to register the ssh key, lolz
<vorian> ;o
<vorian> bah
<stdin> JontheEchidna: btw, you can't push to lp: URLs, even though it says you can on the page
<JontheEchidna> Oh, maybe that was it, because I had published my key to LP before
<JontheEchidna> nvm that was pgp
<JontheEchidna> too many damn keys!
<stdin> try using bzr+ssh://you@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde/
<stdin> replacing "you" of course
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-06
<JontheEchidna> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://echidnaman@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<JontheEchidna> That was from using: bzr push sftp://echidnaman@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde
<JontheEchidna> As the wiki suggested
<papabean> Riddell had me use bzr+ssh in place of sftp
<papabean> I've pushed two changes today using that method
<JontheEchidna> Oh, that works
<JontheEchidna> yay pushed :D
<papabean> Ok.  Now it's time to see about Qt4 Designer and pyKDE4.  In order to get language-selector properly ported, the UI has to be modded, too.
<JontheEchidna> Hope it works for you...
<JontheEchidna> Apps install their icons to /usr/share/icons/hicolor right?
<papabean> Not sure.
<papabean> Could try dpkg -L on another app.
<papabean> dpkg -L | grep icons
<JontheEchidna> yup, hicolor
<papabean> Designer launched and ran, but I don't think it's what I need.
<papabean> pykdeuic4 is what I need.
<JontheEchidna> What version is python-kde4 at for you?
<JontheEchidna> How to I get it to link to my LP name in the commit log? https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde
<papabean> 4.0.83+svn823405-0ubuntu6~hardy1~ppa11
<papabean> Not sure to the second question.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, if qt designer works for you I wonder why it does'nt for me....
 * JontheEchidna purges/reinstalles
<JontheEchidna> it works!
<papabean> Awesome.
 * JontheEchidna supposes he should subscribe to yet-another-mailing-list
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> Konversation and KNetwork manager are routinely not being embedded in the systray
<JontheEchidna> Be back tomorrow, g'night.
<jjesse> gnight JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debian/rules at line 26 the configure target starts ... all these not indented things in debian/rules are somewhat like names for these targets (which is whatever happens after that not indented line)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so if you call make -f debian/rules clean  - you call in the file debian/rules the target clean, and you can use make because debian/rules files are basically Makefiles
<volo> hello
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<JontheEchidna> Liek whoa, my internet connection made it through the nite
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25418/ ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: more like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/25419/
<apachelogger> btw, that cmake command looks a bit shortish ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in the install target you also have a semicolon seperated command line
<JontheEchidna> Well without needing to set the prefix to anything non-normal it doesn't have to be longish. ;)
<JontheEchidna> Bah, why did Qt designer work yesterday?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: default prefix for cmake is /usr/local :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I have fixed the ccmake problem if anyone wants to upload it bug 239451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239451 in cmake "ccmake missing?" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239451
<apachelogger> txwikinger: enhance it to provide cmake-gui in it's own package
<apachelogger> the master nixternal will probably upload ;-)
<txwikinger> seriously?
<txwikinger> what is the cmake-gui?
<apachelogger> qt gui for cmake
<apachelogger> basically the qt version of ccmake
<txwikinger> ah
<txwikinger> some people seemed  little desperate about the missing ccmake
<txwikinger> was only a missing build-dep
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Oh, lol. :x
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and BUILDDIR doesn't have a cmakelists.txt therefore cmake . ain't gonna work :P
 * JontheEchidna is wondering at this point if it would just be easier to just use cbds
<JontheEchidna> Oh, it would be cmake .. anyway since I'm in a subdirectory...
<JontheEchidna> not cmake .
<JontheEchidna> So, the prefix in Intrepid is /usr ?
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> emm i using now intrepid on my laptop
<Xand3r> 1. question, is the kde the latest or i have to use apachelogger nightbuilds?
<Xand3r> 2. i cant scrol with the tuchpad
<Xand3r> how can i get it back?
<Hobbsee> --> #ubuntu+1 for support?
<Xand3r> gnaa ok
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: kde4 is borked in intrepid atleast here i get a kstartup(something)4 error
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger has debdiff somewhere
<gnomefreak> if you need give me 20 minutes and i can have exact error
<gnomefreak> upload is taking forever to finish
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: Xand3r has been helping out with development stuff, so I'd have cut him a break.
<gnomefreak> ScottK-laptop: i pinged crimsun about the flash backport bug for his opinion on what to backport
<gnomefreak> alien-arena-data uploaded finally
<ScottK-laptop> Great.  If I knew the right answer, I'd have suggested it.  I just want to make sure we think it through.
<apachelogger> bug 245631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245631 in kdebase-workspace "[intrepid KDE4] "Could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245631
<gnomefreak> thats the error
<gnomefreak> ScottK-laptop: i know it gave me a chance to update it to newest beta anyway :)
<Mythor_> should 'r-mouse desktop' > 'desktop settings' > 'new theme' be workin in kubuntu intrepid?
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: your kidding its just a path/naming issue?
<gnomefreak> from .kde4 to .kde
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: yes
<apachelogger> actually it is a conflict
<apachelogger> kdelibs already switched from .kde4 to .kde
<apachelogger> kdebase didn't
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> im guessing thats why some apps couldnt be installed
<gnomefreak> still have dep issues on some
 * apachelogger would like to see those
<gnomefreak> lol i will seee if i can find them again
<gnomefreak> give me a few
<gnomefreak> extragear-plasma kde4-amusements yakuake-kde4 apachelogger here are a few
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: well what are they issues they are having?
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: not installible due to dep issues
<gnomefreak> yakuake-kde4: Depends: konsole-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0)
<gnomefreak> that is one
<apachelogger> needs, rebuild I guess
<gnomefreak> as for the other 2 its a bit much to paste in here
 * apachelogger demands a paste.ubuntu.com integration in every irc client
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/479430
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: i was working on it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the amusements needs a deeper look
<apachelogger> ah
<gnomefreak> deeper == 1 more minute i was mozilla was that kind of deeper
 * apachelogger is confused by all that deepness
<gnomefreak> deepness in mozilla apps take longer than 30 minutes deeper look for you took all of 1 minute
<DRebellion> Would somebody mind reviewing my package (a Qt IDE)? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio Thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> DRebellion: best bet would be to wait until tomorrow since its a sunday morning
<gnomefreak> most people are off on weekends and try to not be here
<DRebellion> gnomefreak, been waiting for weeks, but okay I will ask again tomorrow
<gnomefreak> DRebellion: i havent seen you ask before today but sometimes it takes time to get anyone to look at it, hint ive had packages not looked at for 3 releases of that package
<gnomefreak> it happens
 * gnomefreak doesnt bother with revu much anymore
<DRebellion> gnomefreak, just gets frustrating, especially because it's my first package
<apachelogger> the problem is
<apachelogger> it's fairly big
<apachelogger> so more difficult to find the time to revu
<DRebellion> apachelogger, yeah, quite a long build, and then the huge copyright as well.
<gnomefreak> mozilla apps are around 50mb sources some more some less that was with firefox-2 i dont remember what 3 is
<Xand3r> hey
<Xand3r> apachelogger: bist du da?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: aye
<Xand3r> hab die neue source oben
<Xand3r> i have the new source of kwin-style uploaded
<Xand3r> the person who build qlix before whants to build up to end, i have said him he will get help here
<Xand3r> with with building kdpkg i got the error, that iostream.h will be not found, but this is a part of g++
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there but no time ? :p
<apachelogger> Xand3r: a) if you want something form me, you gotta highlight me.. you know how many channels I am in :P
<apachelogger> b) up until now I only see information but nothing I could help with ;-)
<Xand3r> emm
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there are 2 hidden question: 1. can you re view the new source? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal 2. what i did wrong with kdpkg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25484/
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> isn't iostream.h in some stdc++?
 * smarter just discovered bzr bd-do
<apachelogger> smarter: what dos that do?
<apachelogger> *does
<apachelogger> hm, dos is everywhere it seems
<smarter> makes bzr less painfull to use with a package ;)
<smarter> bzr bd-do --help
<smarter> (if you already use bzr bd/build-deb)
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
 * smarter wonders why everybody is not already using a vcs for packaging
<apachelogger> it doesn't make sense for most packages
<smarter> why?
<apachelogger> why would I need vc for a package that is changing once a year and that change is a new upstream release?
<smarter> true ;)
<smarter> but I think we should use more vcs fun for kde
 * apachelogger agrees
<Xand3r> vcs?
<apachelogger> version control system
<smarter> virtual control system
<smarter> better ;)
<Xand3r> ^^
<smarter> like bazaar, svn, git
 * apachelogger wouldn't know what virtual is in that case :P
<Xand3r> a ok
<Xand3r> but why you use vcs not bzr svn or git
<smarter> bzr IS a vcs
<smarter> vcs is the generic term
<apachelogger> smarter: stop confusing my padawan :P
<smarter> ^^'
<apachelogger> smarter: are you motu yet?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: :p
<smarter> apachelogger: nop
<smarter> I should probably do what you said I should do and create a page on the wiki on my MOTUs activities
<apachelogger> totally
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> good ol feisty
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot037.png
<apachelogger> that almost looks like oxygen with colors *shudder*
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you will have to wait for nixternal or Riddell to upload ... and tell Riddell to move kwin-style-crystal to universe
<apachelogger> there is no reason it should remain in main
<apachelogger> other than prevent me from uploading -.-
<Xand3r> ok thx apachelogger
<Xand3r> apachelogger: you could build a gtk-qt-engine-kde-nightly
<apachelogger> no
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> my system makes my crazy
<smarter> huzzah for linker errors
<Xand3r> what i have to do with my isostream error?
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/m1a270e2a << does anyone know what I could be doing wrong?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: editorfactory doesn't exist in qt4 anymore I think
<apachelogger> qitemeditorfactory is there
<apachelogger> and Q3EditorFactory
<smarter> apachelogger: it's using an external lib which provides qeditorfactory
<smarter> bbl
<Xand3r> Riddell: please upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal, in universe, thx
<smarter> (qcodeedit, which I'm also packagin)
<smarter> *packaging
<apachelogger> smarter: maybe missing an include?
 * apachelogger is down to 5 unread mails
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how long was that?
 * smarter has 1278 to read
<apachelogger> ~1 week?
<apachelogger> smarter: I was at 24k or something
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe probably
<smarter> wow
 * Nightrose has 0 unread
<Nightrose> yay for inboxzero
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> PARTY! :D
<Nightrose> \o/
<smarter> \o\
<Xand3r> omg
<Xand3r> i am happy if i get mails^^
<Nightrose> *lol* Xand3r  - you will find it more stressful than you want sooner than later
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> i don't think so
<Nightrose> apachelogger: your young padawan needs some mailing list subscriptions...
<Nightrose> I reccomend kde-devel  -core-devel and -commits
<Xand3r> and why i will get thousand mails?
<Nightrose> oh and -bugs
<Xand3r> and why i want to have this mailing lists?
<Nightrose> well you said you want to get more emails ;-)
<Nightrose> and after all those lists are interesting
<Xand3r> emm
<Xand3r> hmmm
<Xand3r> sure
<Xand3r> but i am lazy
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you should subscribe to
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> ubuntu-devel-announce
<Xand3r> gnaa
<apachelogger> ubuntu-motu
<apachelogger> ubuntu-motu-mentors
<Xand3r> i will dont understan anything
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the more you read the easier it gets
<Xand3r> why the mentors? i am no
<apachelogger> IIRC that is where quetions are asked
<Xand3r> IIRC ?
<apachelogger> if I recall correctly
 * apachelogger plays some vim tetris
 * apachelogger sucks at tetris :S
<smarter> apachelogger: try aptitude's minesweeper ;)
 * apachelogger has no aptitude
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE4_KWin_has_new_Cube_plugin
<JontheEchidna> yummy
<vorian> no cubes!!!!!
<apachelogger> cubs would be more awesome -.-
<vorian> clubs?
<vorian> or spikes, I would dig some spikes
<apachelogger> clubs sounds good as well
<vorian> although that is a slick looking cube
<Xand3r> i have no clue how to solve my kdpk isostream problem, apachelogger you?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where i can singn this mailing lists?
<vorian> https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: not right now
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok -.- , i have passed qlix to the guy who asked for, rubberband i need the new source wich is not there, kdpkg i have no clue, kwin-style-cristal is finished, i guess i need something new
<apachelogger> Xand3r: triage bugs
<Xand3r> jo
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the ml are subscribed
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, off to the bug triaging then ;-)
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> Riddell: needs mailody still merging?
<Xand3r> if i will work on it
<apachelogger> Xand3r: Riddell is not around, find out yourself :P
<Xand3r> och
<Xand3r> on the source site is the 0.5 source, i have here the 1.5 ii think i work on it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do you agree?
<Riddell> Xand3r: yeah, go ahead
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> thx for reply
<apachelogger> Riddell: hey, please sponsor the debdiff of bug 245631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245631 in kdebase-workspace "[intrepid KDE4] "Could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245631
<Xand3r> is  there already an mailody 1.5?
<Xand3r> i dont found one
<Xand3r> i mean in debian
<toma_> there is a alfa1, should be in kubuntu
<Xand3r> i whant to package it so i need the revison of the debian package if there is
<Xand3r> if not it is no merging it is creating^^
<toma_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mailody-kde4/
<toma_> the kubuntu package is ok
<toma_> no idea were debian is with packaging it
<Xand3r> so why i have to build one?
<toma_> not for me
<toma_> nixternal packaged alfa1 which is the latest, so imho there is nothing to do
<Xand3r> Riddell: nixternal already done it, take his version for the extragears
<Riddell> that is only for hardy, not intrepid
<Riddell> it's also an old version, not the one released with 4.0.83
<Xand3r> ok i build it new
<toma_> Riddell: there no newer version than alfa1
<Xand3r> have i to put in the change log of 0.5?
<Riddell> toma_: sure there is, here ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.83/extragear
<apachelogger> Riddell: please kill the yakuake-kde4 source package - I merged it with yakuake which is generating a transitional package
<toma_> Riddell: that must be a mistake, let me check
<toma_> Riddell: i dont know why helio has packaged it
<toma_> Riddell: can i remove it from that folder?
<Riddell> you may
<Riddell> Xand3r: ok so ignore the extragear tar and use the one at http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mailody-kde4/ but update the cdb
<Riddell> update the debian/cdbs directory
<jjesse> afternoon
<Riddell> toma_: do you think we should keep the kde 3 mailody for intrepid?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ktorrent-kde4 source can also be dropped from intrepid
<Xand3r> Riddell: ok thx
<toma_> Riddell: not sure, mailody will probably be ok in general, not sure akonadi will be ok
<toma_> Riddell: so you might want to keep the 3 version to be safe
<Riddell> Xand3r: so keep the -kde4 in the package name and add Conflicts: mailody to the entry in debian/control
<Xand3r> oh ok
<apachelogger> *updating ktorrent*
<vorian> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, do you think it is more helpful for a core-dev application if I file my debdiffs for main pages as bugs?
<JontheEchidna> Huh, strangely enough qt3 designer is giving the same results as qt4-designer
<JontheEchidna> (segfaulting after giving pykde-related errors)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I expect it's the uploads they look at
<apachelogger> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: on mylaptop i have now intrepid -.- the mouse behavior changed and the bcm43 dont work
<apachelogger> bcm
<Xand3r> is that caused of the kde or of ubuntu?
<apachelogger> ubuntu
<apachelogger> bcm is nice
<Xand3r> because it worked on hardy
<Xand3r> apachelogger: bcm is sended from hell
<Xand3r> Riddell: pleas upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kwin-style-crystal to intrepid univers, thx verry much
<apachelogger> Xand3r: agreed
<Xand3r> ralink is worse to but now it works
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  pleas review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<Xand3r> thx
<toma> Xand3r: why is the lgpl included ?
<Xand3r> which package?
<toma> mailody ;-)
<Xand3r> nixternal had written the copyright
<Xand3r> and there is no lgpl in cluded toma
<toma> debian/copyright/license seems lgpl to me
<toma> build dep libphonon-dev is suspicious  to me, i remember nixternal talking about  it, forgot why though
<Xand3r> ther is no copyright dir
<toma> debian/copyright ?
<Xand3r> there is
<toma> i need to update the description, it is crap now
<Xand3r> toma: you are right i change the licence to GPL
<toma> Xand3r: cool. can you change the description to 'A mail client based on the Akonadi framework' in that case. Loose the pop3 thing, it is now untrue
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> toma: short or long description?
<toma> hm, both?
<Xand3r> Description: A mail client based on the Akonadi framework
<Xand3r>  Mailody is an email client for KDE 4 that supports IMAP only
<Xand3r> thats all?
<Xand3r> apachelogger will say, that it is to short
<apachelogger> Xand3r: there isn't really more to say :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<toma> Xand3r: or somehing like "Mailody is a mail client based on Akonadi. It holds unique features like tabbed mail reading, a quick reply function and server side tagging. The tagging colors are shared with thunderbird and most configuration settings are shared with KMail"
<toma> it's not imap only
<toma> if akonadi gets pop3 support, mailody gets it too
<Xand3r> its written on the Homepage
<toma> yeah, i really need to clone myself soon
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> ok i took your second explenation as longdiscription and the first as the short one
<Xand3r> thx
<toma> no, thank you
<Xand3r> no?
<Xand3r> ah i understan
<Xand3r> takes a while
<toma> hehe ;-)
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> your welcom
<Xand3r> * you are welcome
<Xand3r> mey english is worse i know
<Xand3r> new version is up now
<Xand3r> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i want to creat an program which scans with an scanner and pronts the image with the printer, like a copy
<Xand3r> what i need to realse such a thing?
<Xand3r> *realise
<Xand3r> apachelogger: still there?
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> gn8 everybody
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-29
<ScottK> nixternal: Currently the differences in the desktop/netbook seeds are extremely minimal.  My effort so has been focused on getting the infrastructure bits in place for a second Kubuntu flavor.
<yuriy> anyone know what valid characters are in *nix usernames?
<nixternal> groovy, my netbook should be here this week so we will get to hacking on that....
<yuriy> I can't find anything definitive and so far only found conflicting info
<yuriy> nixternal: do you know about installing docs with cmake? I did kde4_create_handbook and then install index.docbook and index.cache.bz2 to ${HTML_INSTALL_DIR}/en/userconfig but i'm not sure if that's right, seems like there should be a macro
<ScottK> nixternal: The next big step for netbook is Tonio's default settings.  He's promised it soon.
<nixternal> there is a macro but that is called  by the master cmake file
<nixternal> I need to head out, so I will chat with you later on it if you don't get it before then
<seele> Riddell: ah, right.
<seele> hmm.. is there an easy way to query svn logs without having to use a commandline tool?
<neversfelde> ScottK: whats the status of bug #384615. The archive admins are not subscribed. although there is an ack?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384615 in jaunty-backports "Please backport ksshaskpass (0.5.1-1) from karmic to jaunty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384615
<shtylman> yuriy: user name validation? like valid character? I imagine it just uses whatever d-i does
<ScottK> neversfelde: Fixed.  Sorry about that.
<lex79> Riddell: kdevplatform and kdevelop  https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging
<Lure> Riddell: I am wondering if digikam should be just moved to universe, due to more and more dependancies...
<Lure> Riddell: not sure what is the benefit of having it in main, since we will probably never have it on cd by default, as gwenview is much better for general public anyhow
<tseliot> agateau: ping
<agateau> tseliot: pong
<tseliot> agateau: will notify-osd-kde be ready for karmic?
<agateau> tseliot: there will probably be something a bit different
<agateau> tseliot: we are working at making KDE use the Galago spec
<agateau> so that notifications are shared between GNOME and KDE
<tseliot> yes, that's why I was asking
<agateau> and there will be some Plasma patches to provide a more notify-osd-like experience for action-less notifications
<agateau> I want to get this done for karmic
<tseliot> agateau: ok, great. Thanks
<jussi01> Hrm, anyone know why ubuntu picks up the iphones photo folder by default and kubuntu doesnt?
<\sh> lifeless: /window 10
<\sh> grmpf
<jussi01> \sh: :D
<\sh> the heat the heat
<jussi01> \sh: right... :P
<\sh> cpu overheating no real functionality anymore..please drink more water and eat more ice ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: ready for tonight?
<Riddell> Lure: what's needed for digikam?  just liblpr or something else too?
<[ifr0g]> Any Idea how can i access this channel over the web. cause i wont be at home during KTD
<[ifr0g]> Port 80 that is.
<Riddell> you'd need to tunnel somehow to your own server
<Lure> Riddell: currently that is it, but we have at least one MIR per cycle, and some are hard (currently we still do not have red eye removal in kipi-plugins due to opencv staying in universe)
<Lure> Riddell: isnt' there a plan to reduce the need for main for kubuntu, similar to xubuntu and edubuntu?
<Riddell> there's archive re-org  where we'll have packages which are designated as  kubuntu packages
<Riddell> I expect they'll still need  a MIR though
<Lure> Riddell: because of official Canonical support? is MIR there for Canonical or for general Ubuntu community
<Lure> Riddell: don't get me wrong - I like MIR in general as it helps upstream to improve, but the question is if we should drop features just because of it
<Riddell> it's for the security and support teams
<jussi01> [ifr0g]: freenode has a webchat thingy
<jussi01> [ifr0g]: ie. http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Riddell> really?
<Riddell> lex79: goodbye to kdevelop 3 then?
<lex79> yes :)
<Riddell> lex79: recon upstream are happy with that?
<Riddell> do we know if they expect to release for karmic?
<lex79> dunno Riddell
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we already said goodbye to kdevelop 3 last beta :P
<freinhard> lex79: saw you did some kdepim packaging. maybe you can find out why ktimetracker_plugin.desktop from kontact/plugins/ does not get installed.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: true :)
<freinhard> lex79: (or even built)
<Riddell> so we did
<lex79> freeflying: ok, I will see or JontheEchidna can see :P
 * freinhard should rename himself to fr1einhard
<lex79> ops :)
<Riddell> lex79: kdevelop uploaded, thanks for that
<lex79> you're welcome
<lex79> JontheEchidna: new qtcurve upstream release lol
<neversfelde> release fast, release often^^
<lex79> too fast
<[ifroog]> Thanks <jussi01> I like this webchat !
<[ifr0g]> :o
<[ifr0g]> Does not work on my mobile =(
<seele> does someone want to work on this really easy papercut? bug 389747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389747 in hundredpapercuts "In default KDE panel use Show Desktop instead of Show Dashboard widget" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389747
<seele> i guess it is just changing the panel and committing it
<Riddell> seele: hmm, maybe  I'll  use that  in  my tutorial this evening
<seele> Riddell: good i'll assign it to you :)
<DreadKnight> yeah, show desktop is way better
<DreadKnight> would be cool to be able to set up show desktop to reveal your desktop when hovering over it
<DreadKnight> so you can see images, time and other plasmoids...
<DreadKnight> like you hover over the task manager and see that window..
<DreadKnight> i might write that on the kde forums
<DreadKnight> would be really neat to preview desktop without clicking anything or pressing any key
<kwwii> Riddell: I am as ready as I will ever be
<Riddell> excellent  :)
 * Riddell moves arora to main and sets it as  default
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you seed it for netbook too?
<Riddell> ScottK: no, can do if that's what we want
<ScottK> Riddell: It is.
<Riddell> ScottK: do we want  konqueror on  netbook then?
<Riddell> there's no precedent to get in the way there
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it doesn't hurt to leave it (for now) as we aren't space constrained to CD size.
<DreadKnight> Riddell: yey, arora ftw!
<DreadKnight> 2 browsers only confuse people
<DreadKnight> and i can't take konqueror seriously anymore
 * DreadKnight uses google docs all the time.
<ScottK> Probably.  I use it a lot myself though.
<DreadKnight> konqueror has no place in kde since dolphin was included
 * ScottK is not a Dolphin fan
<DreadKnight> dolphin is one of the best file managers and best kde apps
<DreadKnight> konqueror is bloatware now, doing a lot of things and doing them all badly
<jussi01> DreadKnight: no, it does do a lot of things well...
<DreadKnight> for papercut, making the video players worthy would be nice.. i wonder why i can't use left click to scroll around...
<ScottK> seele: I have a usability thought I'd like to discuss with you when you have a moment.
<DreadKnight> jussi01: it doesn't shows most websites properly, as firefox does, so it's crap for me and damn annoying for non geeks like my parents
<DreadKnight> kde needs a nice and simple to use web browser, not a crappy swiss-army knife tool
<ScottK> That's why we're giving Arora a shot.
<DreadKnight> oh well, enough about that; am i the only one who is not able to scroll videos in most kde players using left click?
<e-jat> agreed with DreadKnight
<e-jat> ScottK : arora also r0x
<DreadKnight> it's like this for me for ages..
<DreadKnight> dragon player crap, kaffeine... even vlc maybe
<DreadKnight> i click to a location and it doesn't jumps there
<DreadKnight> i don't want to drag that 'slider' over to that location
<DreadKnight> and on tablet pc stylus i don't have middle click to do that
<Tm_T> I am one of those users who cannot use other browsers than Konqueror, just because it is more than just simple
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: unless you bind it some way and/or have smart stylus
<DreadKnight> Tm_T: sudo apt-get install konqueror then mr. geek
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: won't do that, I use "makekde" (:
<DreadKnight> xD
<Tm_T> and no, I'm not geek, sowwy
<DreadKnight> you're even more of a geek than I anticipated it seems
<DreadKnight> :D
<Tm_T> I'm fearless, did commit to kdebase (:
<Tm_T> a huge one it was indeed, erm
 * JontheEchidna is still too scared to do much more than krazy commits, small fixes, or fixes to his own code
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: well, I changed one 3 back to 2 as it was
<Tm_T> just to stop "malloc: using debugging hooks" flood in my Konsole
<ScottK> DreadKnight: Kaffeine is default again in Karmic
<JontheEchidna> should have changed the string to malloc: can haz debugging hooks
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: aye, but that would have been in glibc then
<DreadKnight> ScottK; i'm on karmic, i know
<Tm_T> or so I convinced myself with some help
<JontheEchidna> even more reason >:3
<ScottK> OK
<DreadKnight> but all the kde players suck because of a bug it seems
<DreadKnight> no proper basic scrolling fuctionality
<DreadKnight> by using left click
<Tm_T> DreadKnight: with which engine and what source?
<DreadKnight> default :P
<Tm_T> xine, gstreamer, or even mplayer?
<Tm_T> I have no idea about your defaults (;)
<DreadKnight> meh
<DreadKnight> i only have xine backend in multimedia configurations
<Tm_T> for example, xine with some frontends and with some sources (files, stream) works
<seele> ScottK: pong
<ScottK> seele: One thing I've been thinking about recently that I really miss is that in the old mozilla suite (now seamonkey I guess) there was zero border between the scroll bar and the edge of the window so if you had the app maximized or on the right edge of the screen you could just slam your mouse over without having to target it and scroll.
<ScottK> I'm curious what you think about that conceptually as a general usability improvement over the way things are typically done.
<seele> ScottK: we do that in the default oxygen theme in kde?
<ScottK> seele: Sure enough.  I never even checked.
<seele> i would like to see kickoff fixed so the back button in the menu is on the edge. i almost made it a papercut but thought maybe that is out of scope
<ScottK> I think that's a good idea.
<seele> i dont know who would be able to code it unless i went upstream
<ScottK> I switched back to the classic kickoff style because I find the new one hard to navigate.
<ScottK> I think upstream is the right place for that one.
<seele> i just use krunner :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<seele> well, i've had problems with kickoff in upstream, we disagree on some ui details
<jussi01> lancelot FTW!
<jussi01> :D
<seele> i think they still have weird indents and details on hover
<ScottK> I like that the classic one is sorted on app name, not the functional name.  I'm a lot better at remembering I want Kate than Advanced Text Editor.
<Quintasan> anyone using Air?
<neversfelde> sure
<Quintasan> neversfelde: you compiled it from svn?
<neversfelde> no
 * Quintasan cant get widgets to use Air
<Quintasan> my panel is using Air but widgets still use Elegance
<Quintasan> :/
<neversfelde> Quintasan: cd ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/ && svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/desktoptheme/air
<neversfelde> should do it
<neversfelde> at least it worked for me
<shtylman> how do I reset my sound device?
<DreadKnight> neversfelde: the one there it's looking like oxygen for me since a few days / revissions back
<neversfelde> DreadKnight: I do not know, tried it a couple of weeks ago
<DreadKnight> :\
<DreadKnight> i wonder when i'll just have air by default then.. the one from kde-look doesn't installs
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1478362 <---what am i missing??
<neversfelde> air is default in rc
<flacoste> hi, is it a known bug that there is no way to add a printer in KDE 4.2.90?
<flacoste> the system-config-printer-kde package doesn't have any binaries in it
<yuriy> flacoste: it shouldn't, it's python. and a KCM at that
<flacoste> yuriy: well, it doesn't contain any python either, only stuff under /usr/share/doc
<Riddell> flacoste: what version?
<flacoste> Riddell: 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1, coming from the jaunty KDE update PPA
<flacoste> or backports
<flacoste> probably backports
<Riddell> flacoste: you're right
<flacoste> Riddell: i should report a bug then i guess
<Riddell> flacoste: can do although it's in  karmic
<Riddell> not sure  what's different about the jaunty version but we'll look out for it in RC 1 due out on wednesday
<flacoste> Riddell: ah, right, you mean that's a problem related to the backports package, and bugs for those aren't tracked in LP?
<Riddell> flacoste: right, best tracked on  IRC :)
<freinhard> what do i need for spellchecking in 4.2.90? empty list in systemsettings, nothing to add.
<Riddell> flacoste: language-support-fr ?
<freinhard> Riddell: hunspell-de-*, openoffice-hypthenation/thesaurus-de, wngerman installed but no language-support- stuff, (no need for openoffice, evolution and gimp)
<flacoste> Riddell: what about language-support-fr?
<flacoste> Riddell: i do have it installed
<Riddell> flacoste: bad tab completion between you and freinhard
<flacoste> ok
<refic> rc packages coming?
<shadeslayer> refic: wednesday
<refic> right
<shadeslayer> refic: theyve been tagged ( or should have been tagged ) :P
<refic> good, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> no problem..
<shadeslayer> btw the " highlight window " effect reminds me a bit of aeropeek (in win 7) :P
<Riddell>  /win 61
<Riddell> hmm, no
<kb9vqf_> Anyone here willing to rescore a PPA build?
<kb9vqf_> This one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa/+build/1097734 and related were affected by a certificates bug that has since been fixed, but it'll be many hourse before it rebuilds
 * shadeslayer wonders if the tutorial started...
<Bugsbane> Another 10 minutes by my reckoning
 * Bugsbane looks at watch
<shadeslayer> 10min?? more like 2 hours...
 * shadeslayer looks at the clock on the taskbar...
<Bugsbane> Ugh. Just rechecked. You're right. :(
<Bugsbane> Good link to check it wherever you are: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?hour=19&min=0&sec=0
<Bugsbane> (that's the start time)
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: Tue 12:30 AM
<shadeslayer> New Delhi :)
<Bugsbane> lol
<Bugsbane> 3pm... Toronto. :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<ulysses__> 21:00 Hungary:)
<shadeslayer> anyone who is actually using UTC ?
<shadeslayer> or is in that time zone
<Bugsbane> OK, I think we need a competition for the person staying up to the most insane time to be at these training sessions...
<ulysses__> ulysses@loris:~$ date -u
<ulysses__> 2009. jún. 29., hétfő, 17.01.58 UTC
<Bugsbane> They use UTC at Greenwhich in England
<Bugsbane> UTC = GMT
<rdale_> gmt is only use in winter in the uk
<shadeslayer> dang its soo hot here.... 44oC
<shadeslayer> brb
<seele> by default, is the GRUB menu hidden when Ubuntu is the only installed OS?
<seele> i think I changed my options so I dont remember what is default
<ulysses__> yes, it's hidden
<seele> ulysses__: ok thanks
 * ScottK hints to hsitter to answer the translations messages on kubuntu-devel ML with some good information.
<kb9vqf_> Anyone here willing to rescore a PPA build?  This one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa/+build/1097734 and related were affected by bug 392104 , but it will be many hours before the build is retried with a score of 0!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392104 in ca-certificates-java "[Karmic] Update to ca-certificates 20090624 prevents ca-certificates-java from installing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392104
<hsitter> ScottK: we can track template moves via svn logs
<Riddell> kb9vqf_: I think the only buildd admins who hang around here are ncommander and hobbsee, both of whom aren't here just now
<ScottK> hsitter: Can you please help get them on track and show them how.  At least we're getting some sign they care now.
 * hsitter could implement that whole thing :P
<hsitter> but no way I am going to do that in python *shudder*
<ScottK> Python is love.
<hsitter> python is a mess :P
<kb9vqf_> Riddell: thanks; I'll try again later
<ScottK> Riddell: While you're here, would you please mark the ayatana integration spec approved.
<Riddell> ScottK: that is right on my todo list below "prepare tutorial"
<Riddell> I've been a bit crappy about it sorry
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.  It's not blocking work.
<yuriy> hsitter: I added blank docs to userconfig as you said, but i'm not sure if i'm installing them right
<hsitter> yuriy: blank is not what they should be
<hsitter> they should be stating that there are no docs at the very least
<yuriy> well, with a message about how there aren't any
<hsitter> okies
<yuriy> i call that blank :P
<hsitter> yuriy: well, just click the help button in the kcm window
<hsitter> then you know if you installed them right ;-)
<ScottK> With a sound notification of an evil laugh.
<yuriy> hsitter: well that works but i'm still not sure, because "en" is hardcoded and all other docs have a "common" dir
<hsitter> ScottK: if only kde would use svn mv
<hsitter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/kdelibs/katepart4.pot?view=log&log_pagestart=200
<hsitter> yuriy: that is way to confusing for me
<hsitter> go use cmake :P
<yuriy> i am. i'm basically asking if there's a macro for this that i'm not finding
<hsitter> yes, there is :P
<yuriy> hsitter: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/userconfig-kde4/annotate/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<hsitter> yuriy: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/CMake/Addons_for_KDE
<yuriy> i read that
<hsitter> hm hm
<hsitter> ScottK: I can't even find an example for move, other than KDE 4 startup ;-)
<ScottK> Do we have the KDE 3 -> 4 moves right yet?
 * hsitter also finds it rather unlikely that stuff gets renamed one way or another
 * ScottK thinks all we can do is answer their questions and then bitch again when it still doesn't work.
<hsitter> ScottK: no, that is what arne is talking about towards the end of his mail
<ScottK> Oh.
<hsitter> we just need a list of all kde domains so we can tell them which ones to kick
 * ScottK is stuggling mightily to remain completely ignorant about translations.
<hsitter> hmmmm
<hsitter> ScottK: in fact it is very well possible that KDE does not care at all and just change translation domains
<hsitter> I am quite sure that the script responsible for pot/po updates is also capable of removing stuff for which there is no need anymore and add new files for new translation domains
<Riddell> the channel is getting busyer..
<IndigoJo> as the ruby tutorial comes closer!
<hsitter> ruby ruby ruby!
<seele> oh my gosh 137 people
<shadeslayer> ruby?? i thought it was introduction day
<seele> 138
<shadeslayer> seele: 139
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's talks/tutorials on a range of topics
<shadeslayer> Riddell: of course...but isnt today intro day?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, nothing too hard
<Riddell> intro to kubuntu in an hour with rgreening
<Riddell> ruby after that, in two hours
 * rgreening scrambles his notes together
<shadeslayer> ah..
 * shadeslayer has all night to study :)
<Riddell> ~twitter update Kubuntu Tutorials Day takes off in an hour with "The next six months with Kubuntu" in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<kubotu> your status message is longer than 140 characters, which is not optimal, but I'm going to update anyway
<kubotu> status updated
<IndigoJo> uh, it said 2000 UTC for ruby
<Riddell> uh oh, I might just have broken twitter
<shadeslayer> haha...
<Riddell> it's currently 18:00UTC
<IndigoJo> isn't that now?
<Riddell> date -u  knows all
<IndigoJo> I thought UTC = GMT
<david_edmundson> summer time makes things far too confusing.
<rgreening> lol
<david_edmundson> IndigoJo: not always
<rgreening> UTC takes DST into effect
<rgreening> GMT does not
<hsitter> Riddell: we should deploy with UTC set as alternate timezone for the panel clock
<hsitter> that way people can scroll the clock rather than run date -u ;-)
 * ScottK can subtact 4 in his head just fine.
<ScottK> subtract even
<neversfelde> we can catch all people that are too early and send them writing kubuntu-docs :D
<jussi01> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 29 2009, 18:03:42
<david_edmundson> hsitter: utc already exists in the time zone list :-)
<jussi01> easy :D
<IndigoJo> so where is UTC's meridian?
<hsitter> david_edmundson: but it is not selected, is it?
<spechard> IndigoJo: and who's in it?
<hsitter> ScottK: KDE got all sorts of fancy files to track template changes
<hsitter> ScottK: once I have understood them, it should be pretty easy to put them to kubuntu use
<ScottK> Cool
<shadeslayer> will they be teaching us ruby from scratch?
<DreadKnight> are we there yet?
<IndigoJo> shadeslayer: the topics are here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<shadeslayer> IndigoJo: i know the topics...
<shadeslayer> i just wanted to know whether from scratch...like in C++ cout<<"Hello World" :P
<kiberlynx> what time is it?
<YoyoKirby> Depends on your location
<hsitter> 18:18
<kiberlynx> is this the right place for the tuts
<shadeslayer> @now
<ulysses__> in konsole: date -u
<ulysses__> it is the UTC time
<shadeslayer> ugh!!..
<CarrotNL> @now
<YoyoKirby> I was kinda wondering about the tuts myself
<kiberlynx> ulysses__: nice tip
<shadeslayer> CarrotNL: i guess that command is for people registered with ubottu (i.e ops)
<hsitter> kubotu: script add now m.reply Time.now
<kubotu> aight
<hsitter> kubotu: now
<kubotu> Mon Jun 29 21:21:52 +0300 2009
<hsitter> anyone up for ruby? ;-)
<hsitter> kubotu: script add -f now m.reply Time.now.utc
<kubotu> lemme take care of that for you
<hsitter> kubotu: now
<kubotu> Mon Jun 29 18:22:19 UTC 2009
<shadeslayer> hsitter: im learning :P
<hsitter> there we go
<shadeslayer> hsitter: from here : http://tryruby.hobix.com/
<hsitter> kubotu: search ruby class time
<kubotu> Results for ruby class time: 1. Class: Time: http://www.ruby-doc.org/core/classes/Time.html | 2. Ruby Time Class: Ruby Study Notes - Best Ruby Guide, Ruby Tutorial: http://rubylearning.com/satishtalim/ruby_time_class.html | 3. LA's Blog: Ruby class method extensions: http://lastattacker.blogspot.com/2009/03/ruby-class-method-extensions.html
<hsitter> for reference ;-)
<kiberlynx> gowi
<Riddell> kiberlynx, YoyoKirby: yes it's the right place, starting in half an house
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> kiberlynx, YoyoKirby: yes it's the right place, starting in half an hour
 * apachelogger giggles
<kiberlynx> ok tks
<mzaugg> apachelogger:  Just hit us with everything now, Shadeslayer and I ought to be ready to take over from you for the second half hour, right?  :-P
<shadeslayer> mzaugg: haha...
 * shadeslayer wonders if theres a information transfer machine theyre hiding
<mzaugg> In that case, let me get my thanks in ahead of time and I'll just try to get ready to cram everything into this little tiny brain of mine...
<apachelogger> class CName;def initialize;puts "hullos";end;end; CName.new;
<apachelogger> all you need to know ;-)
<shadeslayer> :)
 * Dhraakellian pokes his head in, despite not being on Kubuntu anymore
<Riddell> that can always be fixed :)
<pvandewyngaerde> date -u +%T
<apachelogger> kubotu: now
<kubotu> Mon Jun 29 18:33:01 UTC 2009
<Daskreech> Dhraakellian: ayyyyyy
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> lemme take care of that for you
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> okies!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Monday 19:00UTC
<Daskreech> ugh
<Daskreech> Karmic is screentearing horribly with compositing
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: kamic is not supported and will surely break :PO
<shadeslayer> *:P
<shadeslayer> *karmic
<Daskreech> I know but this is a n ATI 7800 card you would think that it would get better not worse
<shadeslayer> hehe
<kiberlynx> maybe when it goes stable, you could expect it to be stable lol
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Daskreech> ok what's the opendesktop thing on the desktop?
<Daskreech> should i Sign up? What does it do for me what does it add to the community?
<Riddell> they're still working that out
<Riddell> so far you can find people near you
<Riddell> but see the competition on dot.kde.org for getting more ideas in
<Daskreech> Siii should I sign up or is still a party in experiment?
<Daskreech> That account doesn't really let me do anything else or help anyone else?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: it's a kde-looks/apps... account
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> So no then :-D
<Daskreech> Hmm can GHNS make use of this?
 * Daskreech trots off to #akonadi
<bobesponja> so has the ruby tutorial started? :)
<shadeslayer> bobesponja: nope
<YenTheFirst> I hope not - it's scheduled for 20:00 UTC, it's 18:46 right now
<shadeslayer> bobesponja: i have a ongoing tutorial here : http://tryruby.hobix.com/
 * apachelogger is busy listening to daft punk :P
<Dhraakellian> 20-4=16, so it should be at 4PM US EDT
<apachelogger> *prime time of your life*
<Dhraakellian> I just need to remember that
<bobesponja> shadeslayer: thanks I know that, I was looking for a ruby plasmoid tutor apachelogger announced on identica
<shadeslayer> cool....
<apachelogger> I didn't say plasmiod, did I?:P
<YenTheFirst> I dunno about KDE4, since I'm running 8.04, but my clock has multiple time zones when I hover over it
<YenTheFirst> I love that feature
 * apachelogger notes that coding plasmoids is a rather boring practise since most of the code needs to go into backend stuff
<bobesponja> it wass ruby something :)
<Daskreech> why does that make it boring ?
<apachelogger> cause non-visible stuff is always boring :P
<apachelogger> bobesponja: well, I don't know myself what I will be talking about, so...
<bobesponja> heh, ok
<jscurtu> am I late for the Tutorial??
<SylentBob> nope
<jscurtu> cool... :-)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: now
<kubotu> Mon Jun 29 18:50:58 UTC 2009
<shadeslayer> we have 10 min :)
 * shadeslayer grabs a water bottle
<jscurtu> nice, i just read it on the planet...
<Dhraakellian> the first hour is upcoming stuff in Kubuntu 9.10, right?
<BluesKaj> is this tutorial just going to be about generalities like the lastime i attended or will there be specific questions fielded
<shadeslayer> yep
<jscurtu> yea
 * Dhraakellian feels kinda awkward being in here despite not running Kubuntu anymore
<shadeslayer> Dhraakellian: that can be fixed :)
<Dhraakellian> I suppose I could plug in the laptop and start a kubuntu install over its current opensuse 11.1 installation
<Daskreech> Dhraakellian: naw just run a LIve cd then you can fake it
<shadeslayer> lol....
<Dhraakellian> ...I'd just have to look up the appropriate stuff for drive encryption, since I have LVM set up on an encrypted partition rather than encrypting the individual LVs. ('twas the easiest way to get Suse with encrypted /)
<Dhraakellian> Daskreech: the problem being that my Kubuntu 9.04 CD is an alt-install disc
<bobesponja> apachelogger: how about a tutorial for amarok ruby script? that would be cool :)
<stefanlsd> i've never actually installed kubuntu. i def. will install kubuntu tomorrow in a vm and check it out...
<apachelogger> I don't think that works right now
 * Daskreech pulls a long face. Oh well guess you'll just have to blow Suse away
<apachelogger> only ecma is supported AFAIK
<Dhraakellian> hehhehheh
<Wormik> I need comment by # letter strings if [ $# -gt 0 ] && [ $1 = "all" ] in 20 files automatically. Howto do it?
<Daskreech> Dhraakellian: Could be worse could be that KDE imposter Windows 7
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you run a ruby IDE ?
<bobesponja> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tweaked kate
<apachelogger> sometimes vim
<Dhraakellian> lemme grab the 9.04 Live ISO
<apachelogger> depends on the project really ;-)
<Daskreech> Dhraakellian: Daily :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: begginer...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know a bit of C++ but thats it :)
<Dhraakellian> Daskreech: eh?
<ulysses__> hy toros:)
<micmord> -1
<shadeslayer> *beginner
<Riddell> ~twitter update Kubuntu Tutorials Day starting in two minutes!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<kubotu> status updated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where do these tweets go??
<Riddell> shadeslayer: twitter
<shadeslayer> as in whose profile?
<Riddell> jriddell I think
<Dhraakellian> not identica?
<Riddell> I don't think the bot talks to identica
 * shadeslayer logs into twitter and follows jriddel
<shadeslayer> ***jriddell
<IndigoJo> does anyone know if anyone's got a ppa with qt for jaunty?
<IndigoJo> I'd like to upgrade to v4.5.2 if poss
<Riddell> I don't think we have 4.5.2 for jaunty
<Riddell> rgreening: you about ready?
<IndigoJo> any plans to build it? would it break anything?
<rgreening> Riddell: yep.
 * Daskreech kicks the bot. Be Free!!!
<Riddell> Good Evening Friends!
<Riddell> who's here for Kubuntu Tutorials Day?
<shadeslayer> me
<nemphis> me
<CarotNL> me
<dvda> me
<micmord> me
<ulysses__> me
<Kabal458> me
<nantal> me
<dukai_> me
<rafiii> me
<MirzaD_> me
<kais0> me
<Wormik> me
<IndigoJo> yep
<SylentBob> me
 * stefanlsd raises his hand!
<richerVE> me
<IndigoJo> me
<pan_de_> me
<cumulus007> me
<PolyC> me
<neversfelde> me
<biboka> me
<Monika|K> me
<Dhraakellian> me
<WielkieG> i think me too
<Riddell> sweet!
<bodgit> me
<wolfger_> me, but not yet :-)
<YenTheFirst> me. :)
<IndigoJo> I think we have a flood
<gcala> me
<Riddell> we love you all
<Dhraakellian> actually, what wolfger_ said
<wernerm> me
<Riddell> so we have a fine programme of talks and tutorials today with a KDE and Kubuntu theme
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay  incase you missed it
<Unksi> hi
<Riddell> yuo may find it useful to keep your irc client quiet by silencing parts and joins http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<richerVE> Unksi, it's "me" today, not "hi" hehe
<Riddell> please keep the chit chat down during the talks so we don't get distracted, but do ask questions when you want to know anything
<Daskreech> ugh I swear that ubuntu is trying to be the most usable least functional distro available
<Riddell> first up is Roderick Greening with "The next six months with Kubuntu"
<rgreening> Hello all :)
<Riddell> Roderick is an elite Kubuntu developer from Canada
 * SylentBob applauds.
 * Daskreech /ends rant
<Riddell> take it away rgreening!
<rgreening> Excellent.
<rgreening> Wow, what a great turn out
<rgreening> Welcome to Kubuntu Tutorials Day! - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<rgreening> I'll begin with a short intoduction..
<rgreening> For those that do not already know me, my name is Roderick Greening
 * BluesKaj is still unconvinced ...the fanboys are lining up :)
<rgreening> I am here to talk about: "The next six months with Kubuntu - What's coming in Karmic and how you can help"
<actaea_> \sh: /ignore #mwsf
<rgreening> Here is a brief summary of what I am about to cover:
<ELITE_x> hello
<rgreening>  ** Bio ** - a little bit about myself and what I do
<rgreening>  ** About Kubuntu ** - a brief overview of the Kubuntu Cummunity Project
<rgreening>  ** Developer Roles ** - breakdown of the contributer roles in the Kubuntu Community
<rgreening>  ** Past/Present/Future ** - review of Jaunty, Karmic and on-going work and how you can help
<rgreening>  ** Q & A ** - "I'll take 'Letters of the Alphabet' for $500 Alex"
<Wormik> nice beggining
<rgreening> Please note: I would ask that you hold off questions until the end, unless absolutely necessary. Thank-you.
<rgreening> The agenda is also pasted here: Agenda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206474/
<rgreening> "Are you sitting comfortably? Then we'll begin.", (c) P.B. 1984 ;)
<rgreening> ** Bio **
<rgreening> - I am turning 38 July 4th (woo-hoo!) and reside in St. John, NL (that's in Canada - big island on atlantic coastline - 47.55/52.67)
<Wormik> What happens when I press Tab in Konsole? I see "Display all 3535 possibilities? (y or n)"
<Wormik>  ** Developer Roles *
<Daskreech> Wormik: autocomplete for all things you can do
<Daskreech> !tab > Wormik
<ubottu> Wormik, please see my private message
<Wormik> ** Developer Roles **
<rgreening> - I work in the telecommunications industry, managing the regional headquarters
<rgreening> - Started using Linux in 1993 (I like to say I'm "Windows Free Since '93" - it's catchy - pass it on)
<rgreening> - Prior to work in Kubuntu, I help develop and provide packages fro KDE in Gentoo via a private overlay (specializing in qy-copy patches, and other enhancements)
<rgreening> - I became an offical Kubuntu Member (developer/packager) in October 2008 and a MOTU in March of 2009
<rgreening> - Currently I help Kubuntu though packaging, patching, and helping write some small applications
<rgreening> - Contact info: check out my wiki page for further details - http://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening
<rgreening> So, are we good thus far?
<rgreening> :P
 * SylentBob nods.
<arvid> y
<shadeslayer> yep
 * IndigoJo nods
<rgreening> Ok.. onto next topic
<rgreening> ** About Kubuntu (koo-BOON-too) **
<rgreening> - Kubuntu is a Community driven project, and an official project of Ubuntu
<rgreening> - It uses the same "under the hood" system as Ubuntu, but we switch out the body (GTK/Gnome) and replace it with a new one (KDE)
<micmord> wow
<rgreening> - The first version was released in 2005 (5.04 - Hoary) and the latest earlier this year (9.04 - Jaunty)
<rgreening> - It is one of the top KDE based distro's, and prides itself on keeping as close to a "stock" KDE install as possible
<rgreening> - We have a small, but very tight-knit community of dedicated contributers who are fun to work with
<rgreening> - Currently, it is primarily KDE4 based, with some KDE3 apps (K3B for example), but for Karmic we will be totally KDE4
 * rgreening say to give a round of applause for that last one
<rgreening> :)
 * IndigoJo claps
 * david_edmundson claps
<pan_de_> :)
 * cumulus007 claps
<Dhraakellian> harooh
 * shadeslayer claps
 * pvandewyngaerde claps
<nantal> claps
<jnowka> woot
 * dvda claps
<Wormik> KDE4... ((( I think, beta is better that release.
<rafiii> claps
<tmth> *wheestles*
<nantal> nantal claps
<rgreening> - Has been deployed in many evironments, worldwide, including some very large scale (like the French parliament)
<Spittel1> still using kde3
<cumulus007> neat
<rgreening> - Enhancements are added each release, to improve Ubuntu feature parity and improve user experience, but also new problems, bugs, etc to resolve...
 * kb9vqf_ hands Spittel1 a cookie
<kb9vqf_> :)
<Spittel1> ty ;)
<rgreening> - This is where you come in, we need new contributers, developers, packagers, etc..
<Daskreech> !kde3 | Spittel1 you have that choice too
<ubottu> Spittel1 you have that choice too: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Spittel1> thats what i'm using
<rgreening> Next tpoic...
<rgreening> s/tpoic/topic
<rgreening> ** Developer Roles **
<rgreening> - There are many roles available to you, no matter your level of experience!
<rgreening> - I will break down the jobs/roles, in order of easiest to the hardest (requiring a bit more experience/effort).
<rgreening> - Our developers mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<rgreening> - Please subscribe, if you intend to help out, and you may use this to communicate and work with our developers
<BluesKaj> rgreening, is the packagekit gonna be dumped or improved ?.it's awfully flaky and unstable
<rgreening> - NOTE: this list is NOT for general user support
<rgreening> remind me at the end... questions later :)
<rgreening> BluesKaj: ^
<rgreening> - Roles: Advocacy, Support, Bug Triage, Documentation, Packaging, and Coding
<rgreening> I'll now briefly go over each role...
<rgreening> = Advocacy (Marketing) =
<rgreening> - Advocacy helps in the development of Kubuntu, by spreading awareness.
<rgreening> - It is about getting Kubuntu known and used!
<rgreening> - Putting it in the hands of other people who will use the system.
<rgreening> - How can you be a Kubuntu advocate?
<rgreening> first, can I get a show of harnds for those who are advocates?
 * rgreening raises his hand 
 * Riddell is
<dantalizing> o/
 * arvid is
 * ulysses__ raises his hand also
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> i started a LUG in my college...so yeah...
 * shadeslayer raises his had
<dantalizing> <-wants to be anyway
<shadeslayer> *hand
<mzaugg> Yessir
<DreadKnight> :D
<comm_a_nder> advocates?
 * rgreening thinks that's awesome
<cumulus007> I'm not an advocate
<DreadKnight> *linux advocate, convertor of masses*
<jagguli> o/
<MirzaD_> i switched 5 people to kubuntu :)
 * YenTheFirst should be, but isn't yet
<cumulus007> oh, I am, I sure am
<jnowka> I am
<Spittel1> sure
<comm_a_nder> o_|
 * BluesKaj should read the rules...din't know this is a classroom debate :)
<rgreening> excellent to see so many advocating Kubunto
<nantal> i'm began the learning about linux with Kubuntu :D
 * DreadKnight is building an foundation, developing free open source games that are cross platform in order to make linux more worthy for the desktop    www.FreezingMoon.org
<CarotNL> i got 2 to use kubuntu
<rgreening> Ok, so, getting back to how you can advocate (or for those who do, maybe some additional avenues to explore):
<rgreening> * Join a Ubuntu LoCo team [or create one for your area (if none exists)] or even join a general LUG (Linux Users Group)
<rgreening> * Talk about it face-to-face with friends, family, colleagues, people you meet at the computing section at a local bookstore...
<rgreening> * Give talks at events, school, college, university, etc...
<rgreening> * Work at the Kubuntu booth at an event
<rgreening> wow, lot's of ways to help advocate, huh!
 * DreadKnight even converted his parents to k/ubuntu! O_o
<rgreening> I'm sure there are plenty of others too. Rock on for those already doing this.
<micmord> Ohh, I have some kubuntu stickers
<rgreening> Next...
<Spittel1> just show it to the people tired of vista, best way around ;)
<rgreening> = User Support =
<rgreening> - How does User support help you as a contributer/developer?
<MirzaD_> use kubuntu in public so other people will see and go wooow what is that :)
<steef_> HELLO. Just checking. Tutorial in ~3.5 hours?
<rgreening> * Builds a sense of pride when you help others
<rgreening> steef_: first session is underway now
<cumulus007> I have to go :( will check the logs
<Monika|K> steef_ it has already started 20 minutes ago
<rgreening> * Develop a healthy respect for the project, its users, the developers, and yourself
<DreadKnight> it would be interesting to have a laptop running kubuntu in an popular area and allow people to use it for free :)
<rgreening> * Helps build repor within the community (Kubuntu and more generally in Ubuntu)
<rgreening> * Report to developers on things that could be changed to help improve user experience
<rgreening> - YOUR help in this area is a tremendous aid to our developers.
<rgreening> because....
<rgreening> * You help free up time for the main developers
<jscurtu> i was planing on going to local computer shops and to ask if i can have a stand and show kubuntu / kde / Opensource
<rgreening> * You get to take what you learn from common issues and learn communicate that effectively
<rgreening> * You will provide developers with better information on how to make Kubuntu better
<rgreening> - Where can you provide user support:
<DreadKnight> jscurtu: nice! but most people are too noobish to get rid of windows or don't have the courage/experience to do things properly, backup, trouble shooting and so on
<rgreening> Lets hear from the crowd on this...
<DreadKnight> irc, forums
<rgreening> shout out some suggestions
<shadeslayer> rgreening: IRC,forums
<rgreening> excellent
<rgreening> where else
<Monika|K> mailing lists, wikis
<YenTheFirst> face-to-face
<Monika|K> launchpad questions
<rgreening> rock on
<rgreening> :)
<YenTheFirst> that's important - many new people won't seek out internet help
<CarotNL> writing books
<nantal> that's a good idea
<shadeslayer> YenTheFirst: imho its about help finding you :)
<rgreening> ok... here are some locations and links:
<Monika|K> on Linux/FLOSS events often people come to the booths and ask for help, too
<Kombat> kde's userbase
<rgreening> * IRC - #kubuntu on Freenode - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rgreening> * Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org, http://www.kubuntuforums.net
<jnowka> I support those I have brought into the linux fold until they can stand on their own feet.
<rgreening> * Mailing List - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<rgreening> * At your local LUG or LoCo events
<CarotNL> whats that>
<rgreening> I'm glad to see so much help and participation from everyone here
<rgreening> Ok, next...
<micmord> rgreening: don't forget google and rtfm  :-P
<Dhraakellian> CarotNL: userbase.kde.org?
<Spittel1> too easy
<rgreening> micmord: good ones as well
<rgreening> = Bug Triage =\
<rgreening> - Bug triage is a very important part of the development process.
<rgreening> two things you can do here:
<rgreening> a) Go through existing bug reports and test to see if you can reproduce the issue and then confirm the bug
<rgreening> - It is a big part on ensuring it gets fixed.
<rgreening> - When bugs sit in New or Incomplete, their chances of getting looked at in depth are lower than a confirmed bug.
<rgreening> b) Fixing a bug by patching the software in question.
<rgreening> - Refer to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Beasties for a past discussion on this
<rgreening> we need bug triagers and fixers.... :)
<rgreening> if you are interested, just speak to one of the devs after tutorial day for some guidance :P
<rgreening> we also need help with...
<rgreening> = Documentation =
<rgreening> - Documentation is a very large and important task.
<rgreening> - As it stands, there are only a few of us who work on the Kubuntu documentation (nixternal and jjesse to point out two of them)
<rgreening> - For further information on documentation please see either of the following:
<rgreening> * Ubuntu Documentation Project wiki - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DocumentationTeam
<jscurtu> we need our own repository, no ppa... so kde xorg related fixes go in there, not that kubuntu suffers from ubuntu fixes...
<rgreening> * Ubuntu Documentation Project mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc
<rgreening> * IRC - #ubuntu-doc on Freenode - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rgreening> * Ask the Kubuntu doc experts (nixternal or jjesse for expample)
<rgreening> Next role...
<rgreening> = Packaging =
<rgreening> What should you know if you are thinking about packaging?
<rgreening> * Familiarity with the command line
<rgreening> * Ability to download, extract, configure, build, and install a tarball (file.tar.gz and such)
<nantal> or apt-get
<rgreening> * Familiarity with Debian based packaging scripts and utilities (pbuilder, dh_make, dh_install, and more)
<rgreening> * ls, cd, mv, mkdir, rm, man, info, dget, wget, tar and a few more...
<rgreening> * dh_make, debdiff, lintian, pbuilder, dh_install, debuild, dput, and more...
 * Riddell will be covering some of this in his tutorial later
<rgreening> Yes, please stay tuned for that
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> thanks Riddell
<rgreening> More information on packaging can be located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<rgreening> Final Role...
<rgreening> = Coding =
<rgreening> C++ and Python are our 2 main languages here at Kubuntu and if you have any experience we should have something for you.
<Monika|K> really just *any* experience?
<rgreening> yea then check out the todo page and see if something interesting is there ( https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo)
<rgreening> Monika|K: yep. we can help with the missing bits
<rgreening> Have a pkg in mind... If so, then come to one of our regularly scheduled developer meetings and place your ideas on the agenda for that meeting.
<rgreening>  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<david_edmundson> almost all the development looks assigned.
<pan_de_> python 3 or previous version?
<rgreening> pan_de_: 2.6 or 3
<rgreening> david_edmundson: assisgned, but we can always use additional help (like USB creator needs some bug investigation and fixing - hint hint)
<david_edmundson> ok. I'll help on that (in fact I started the KDE version of that. )
<Dhraakellian> python is the main non-C++ language, and there's a Ruby tutorial next
<Dhraakellian> hmmm
<rgreening> Anyone here interested in helping with bug triaging, packagin, docs, coding?
<Kabal458> me
<micmord> rgreening: what about relationships with upstream kde.org?
<khaije|amalt> rgreening: yes
<nhandler> o/ ;)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: me....
<rgreening> awesome
<Monika|K> yes
<david_edmundson> I'd like to help to some of that
<Kombat> me
<dvda> me too
 * Kabal458 doesn't know where to start
<khaije|amalt> rgreening: if it's not too OT could you explain the licensing situation of PyQT at some point?
 * Monika|K wants to code ... something
<jagguli> Kabal458: me too
<rgreening> ok, thats great. Anyone who wishes to help, you may contact me or one of the devs if you need some guidance/direction or mentoring. we'd love to help.
<rgreening> khaije|amalt: we can take that offline...
<Sime> khaije|amalt: PyQt is GPL and will stay that way in the short term at least.
<rgreening> ok, so onto the meat...
<rgreening> ty Sime
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> ** Past/Present/Future **
<rgreening> - So with Jaunty:
<rgreening> * we further solidified the desktop with KDE4.2 and edged ever closer to being able to completely remove KDE3 from the CD/DVD.
<rgreening> * We introduced some new default applications (like Quassel for IRC) and made some improvements to existing ones (like KPackageKit, Amarok...) and better media codec detection.
<rgreening> * Fixed many bugs
<rgreening> * See the release notes for more info - http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<rgreening> - What are we doing for Karmic:
<rgreening> * At UDS we have many ideas and discussions.
<rgreening> * Here are the specifications for what we covered: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<rgreening> 1) Packaging - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicPackaging
<rgreening> Karmic will ship with KDE 4.3
<rgreening> Kaffine - Kde4 version (replace Dragon as default)
<rgreening> K3B - Kde4 version
<rgreening> Koffice 2 to stay in Universe (OpenOffice to remain as default Office Suite)
<rgreening> Arora Web Browser on CD/DVD
<rgreening> Build everything with Qt Phonon (instead of KDE Phonon)
<rgreening> Yay!!!
<Monika|K> no more Konqueror?
<rgreening> 2) Development - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicDevelopment
 * shadeslayer claps....no more konqueror
<rgreening> Monika|K: Konq will be there still
<shadeslayer> noo
<rgreening> just not default
<rgreening> 2) Development - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicDevelopment
<rgreening> Now fully KDE4 - Drop KDE3 libs and deps
 * rgreening cheers
<msdlk45> i hope OOo with the brand new kde4 integration
<rgreening> OpenOffice - KDE4 integration (file picker/dialogs, oxygen icons)
<rgreening> yep
<ralf_> Why Qt Phonon instead of KDE Phonon?
<rgreening> KPackageKit - Use built-in notifications again
<ulysses__> what about koffice 2?
<rgreening> ralf_: Questions in a few min...
<rgreening> KPackageKit - Use built-in notifications again
<rgreening> system-config-printer - finish it (finally)
<rgreening> 3) Ubiquity - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicUbiquity
<rgreening> Bling - add some Qt CSS to style it (look like Air theme)
<rgreening> Parity - ensure we follow Ubuntu version
<rgreening> 4) Kubuntu Community - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicCommunity
<rgreening> Council - We had two people stand down, and nominations for new members were proposed
 * rgreening is wondering when the voting will be
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> that's starting tomorrow morning
<rgreening> link? Riddell
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+polls
<rgreening> thanks ..
<Riddell> but not until tomorrow, takes 12 hours to start apparantly
<rgreening> 5) Kubuntu QA - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicQA
<zooleen> H1all
<rgreening> Update install/testing procedues is needed
<nhandler> Riddell: Don't you mean https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+polls
<rgreening> Need to package/provide alternative network backends (for the just in case it fails)
<Riddell> nhandler: yes I do thanks
<rgreening> Beta test site/applet for collecting information
<rgreening> Better conflict checking support for Kubuntu (KDE) packages
<rgreening> 6) Social from the Start - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSocialFromtheStart
<rgreening> OpenDesktop widget on default desktop - show nearby interesting info
<rgreening> MicroBlogging widget on default desktop - Kubuntu identia feed
<rgreening> Choqok in main and on DVD
<rgreening> Kopete facebook plugin on CD/DVD
<rgreening> I think this is a great specification :P
<rgreening> 7) Apport - http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicApport
<rgreening> Continue to use apport crash handler for KDE applications
<rgreening> Update apport with KDE look/feel and maintain feature parity w/ ubuntu
<rgreening> 8) Website - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicWebsite
<rgreening> ryanakca is doing some fantastic stuff here...
<rgreening> Completely refactor web site/wiki
<rgreening> New theme
<rgreening> Re-organize to make it easier to navigate
<rgreening> And now something near and dear to us all...
<rgreening> 9) Netbook - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicNetbook
<rgreening> Upstream is working on a set of plasma widgets and default settings for Netbooks, MID, etc
<rgreening> We will integrate those and make a Netbook version of Kubuntu
<rgreening> Require new default settings, seed, desktop-netbook, and USB Creator
<rgreening> Yay! we finally will have a Netbook version :P
<Spittel1> nice
<ulysses__> yeah
<shadeslayer> really nic
<nantal> yeah
<rgreening> 3 cheers for that one :)
<jscurtu> awsome.. to bad i sold mine ;-(
<SylentBob> now I might actually buy one
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ok, next..
<rgreening> 10) Webbrowser - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicWebbrowser
<rgreening> Need better Web 2.0 support
<rgreening> Konqueror has issues with many sites
<rgreening> Arora uses WebKit and handles things better
<rgreening> Arora lacks some features
<jscurtu> alot of featers
<rgreening> Work with upstream to address and make Arora default web browser for better user exp.
<Dhraakellian> what's the status on Konqueror with WebKit?
<rgreening> Konq will still be available for users who with to use it instead
<rgreening> KDE WebKit is horrible... Dhraakellian :) it needz lots of love
<rgreening> 11) IRC - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicIrc
<rgreening> Quassel to remain on CD/DVD
<rgreening> Work with upstream to fix shortcomings (like DCC) and some ui issues
<rgreening> Konversation is now available, and may be ready to be a default again
<jscurtu> what abou kaffeine?
<rgreening> jscurtu: yeah, it's in again (yay - and will be default)
<khaije|amalt> is konversation favored to be default?
<rgreening> khaije|amalt: TBD
<shadeslayer> ive started to like quassel
<rgreening> 12) USB Creator - see Netbook spec
<rgreening> This one is my baby
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I have been working hard to port the existing PyGtk creator to KDE. And mostly done.
<rgreening> Beta preview available in my PPA
<rgreening> link...
<rgreening> https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening
<rgreening> only for Karmic
<Monika|K> that's great, I have been waiting for a Qt USB Creator
<rgreening> :P  your wait is ovah
<rgreening> final one...
<rgreening> 13) SMB Sharing
<rgreening> File sharing is broken, and needs rework.
<rgreening> Implement simple file sharing in appropriate places
<MirzaD_> finaly :D
<rgreening> Tonio_ is working on this. YAY!
<rgreening> * As you can see, there is plenty of work to go around
<Monika|K> wow, finally file sharing != put it on a USB stick ;)
<rgreening> * How can you help out specifically for Karmic development?
<rgreening> see - TODO List:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Wormik> Thank you for good tutorials
<rgreening> LOTS to do
<rgreening> ** Q & A **
<Dhraakellian> Monika|K: or make sure the other person has an ssh server for sftp://
<rgreening> So, fire away...
<Riddell> 20:35 < micmord> rgreening: what about relationships with upstream kde.org?
<rgreening> :P
<micmord> yep
<Monika|K> yeah, right, Dhraakellian ;)
<rafiii> Any improvement in the network manager plasmoid?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: do we need to have coding skills in order to triage bugs??
<ulysses__> rgreening: what about koffice 2?
<rgreening> Well, I think we handle those pretty well. In fact, I should have meantioned we have some upstream devs here
<ralf_> There is also Rekonq, wouldn't it be an option too?
<shadeslayer> ralf_: rekonq is sweet
<rgreening> Riddell for one... JontheEchidna for another...
<Monika|K> what would one need coding skills for for triaging bugs, shadeslayer?
<rgreening> shadeslayer: nope.
<rgreening> ulysses__: it'll be in Universe
<neversfelde> ulysses__: afaik does upstream not want distros to make it default
<Spittel1> is it now possible to split konqeror 2 into more than 3 or 4 windows, this is very tricky with the new versions
<shadeslayer> Monika|K: ok then what does one need to triage bugs?
 * Dhraakellian has a Kubuntu 9.04 LiveCD now
<Riddell> rafiii: network manager plasmoid is an ongoing job, it's been pretty slow though and there's still lots to shake out unfortunately
<rgreening> Spittel1: never tested that
<MirzaD_> when you mentioned contribution i don't recall any artwork and artists wanted ? Don't we need little personal touch on def KDE?
<Riddell> ulysses__: koffice 2 devs say they don't want it in main so it'll be in universe until 2.1
<Monika|K> shadeslayer install the same program, try to reproduce the bug, and under which circumstances it happens or does not happen
<rafiii> thank you ;)
<ulysses__> Riddell: neversfelde thanks the answer
<Spittel1> in 8.04 i have by default 6 windows, very used to it ;)
<Riddell> ralf_: rekonq is an option and  we have packages but upstream says he's still got major re-writing of it to do  and it's not a  good time to pick it up as  a default browser
<Quintasan> MirzaD_: I think we need some artwork, see Todo list on wiki
<rgreening> Riddell: thanks... :P
<shadeslayer> ah..
<JontheEchidna> webkitkde has improved recently, but it still isn't solid enough to replace KHTML for konq
<dantalizing> rgreening Riddell: i know this is more of an 'ubuntu-one' question, but do you know when they intend to fully support u1 in kde?
<rgreening> MirzaD_: yeah, we can always use help wit hArtwork.
<jscurtu> what happend to QtFirefox
<vorian> that would be a question for the ubuntu-one folks really
<rgreening> dantalizing: they talked about a client, but not a target timeline. IIRC
 * Quintasan wonder is QtFirefox still alive
<Riddell> dantalizing: no concrete timetable but they are looking for a developer to contract or hire I believe so hopefully that'll get moving
<Tscheesy_> rgreening: what about Moblin and their Broadband integration of UMTS and eq. - will this find its way to KNetworkmanager ?
<apachelogger> jscurtu: wasn't pursued
<dantalizing> rgreening: Riddell thx
<apachelogger> it is as broken as it was months ago ;-)
<Dhraakellian> jscurtu: which attempt?  it seems to be something that's done every year or two and then allowed to languish
 * dantalizing owes rgreening a pastry
<Riddell> jscurtu: Qt Firefox hasn't seen much change since the inital port, I hope Nokia will pick it up again
<rgreening> Tscheesy: not sure on that one.
<rafiii> is qtcurve still here for gtk apps?
<Riddell> 20:13 < BluesKaj> rgreening, is the packagekit gonna be dumped or improved ?.it's awfully flaky and unstable
<Dhraakellian> Riddell: how serious is that hope?
<shtylman> Quintasan: highly doubt it...highly
<rgreening> BluesKaj: right. KPackaKit is here to stay.,. but vastly improved
<Quintasan> shtylman: oh hi :) how's going with OO.o? :3
<Riddell> BluesKaj: there's plenty more work to be done on packagekit for sure, but the nice thing is we're not maintaining it on our own (unlike deb specific package managers) so there's plenty of people who want to work on it
<Riddell> Dhraakellian: my hope is serious, I've no idea of nokia's internal plans though
<JontheEchidna> rafiii: QtCurve should be the default for GTK apps for a long while unless something better appears
<rgreening> Ok, I think my time is up...
<shtylman> Quintasan: it goes...no recent work on it cause I have been out of town...but mostly it is in a happy place and really just waiting for initial packaging
 * Quintasan proposed using Shaman but it seems it won't be ready till karmic+1
<Riddell> thanks rgreening!
<rgreening> I'd like to thank everyone for coming
<msdlk45> what about an easier handling of X.509v3 handling in kmail (kleopatra) in conjunction with pinentry - it's a pain to get this running
<shtylman> I have moved on to the installer work now mostly
<rgreening> and for the great (I mean AWESOME) interaction
<vorian> thanks rgreening
<rafiii> JontheEchidna: Thank you
<Quintasan> shtylman: that's good :)
<Tscheesy_> many thanks to the devs - you do a fantastic job
<Riddell> ~twitter update Ruby tutorial starting in #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> status updated
 * SylentBob cues keyboard cat.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm here :>
<pan_de_> thx for the infos
 * Dhraakellian will be right back
<nantal> rgreening, thanks for this interesting presentation
 * Dhraakellian goes to grab the laptop and boot up the liveCD
<Quintasan> rgreening: thanks :)
<micmord> rgreening: thanks
<SylentBob> thanks you guys
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for rgreening
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to rgreening.
<apachelogger> Do we need a break? I found that load of information quite exhausting :P
<jscurtu> thanks rgreening
<shadeslayer> rgreening: thanks alot
<Riddell> apachelogger: let's take a two minute breather
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> agreed
<Dhraakellian> apachelogger: stalling for more time?
<Spittel1> can you answer questions about amarok or is this the wrong chan?
<ulysses__> bogiii
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: maybe? :)
<bognarandras> kuss
<nantal> bognarandras, lehetnel kedvesebb .)
<nantal> :)
<bognarandras> nem :)
<nantal> bognarandras, tul sok kavet ittal?
<sven423> Spittel1: the amarok tutorial is later ;)
<Spittel1> alright, thx
<bognarandras> miért beszélsz hozzám ember?
<Riddell> apachelogger: head clear?
<Quintasan> nanta, bognarandras: please use english or move to query, also #kubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<apachelogger> yes, lets get started
<vorian> puts "Hi Apachelogger!".reverse.upcase
<Riddell> ladies and gentlmen...
<Riddell> my very favourite apachelogger is going to introduce us to Ruby
<Riddell> go apachelogger!
<apachelogger> Well, rgreening did intro himself, something I didn't plan on :S
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger
<apachelogger> that is me
<apachelogger> and I am the Chief Unicorn of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> meaning, I am responsible for breaking things so that others have something to work on
 * Dhraakellian boots the liveCD on the laptop
<apachelogger> well, not seriously, but that is also not why you are here, right?
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Who is here for the ruby talk?
<IndigoJo> me!
<Kabal458> me!
 * mzaugg applauds
<ulysses__> me!
<Dhraakellian> me
<PolyC> me
<micmord> me too
<WielkieG> simply me too
<Monika|K> me
<mattbd> me
<pan_de_> me
<gcala> me
<adrian__> me
<Dhraakellian> actually, I thought it was going to be a python talk! ohnoes! ;)
<CarotNL> me
 * YenTheFirst <-
<nantal> me
<dvda> me too
 * Quintasan is raising slowly form his steat, ME!
<shadeslayer> mee
<Quintasan> s/steat/seat
<apachelogger> Good, I depend on your questions
<vorian> puts "vorian is here to learn".upcase
<YenTheFirst> er, is it just a ruby tutorial, or is it kubuntu specific?
<apachelogger> everytime I talk about something, the content is worth 10 minutes
<apachelogger> so unless you want a 50 minutes break you better ask a lot of questions
<apachelogger> YenTheFirst: KDE specific
<apachelogger> though
<YenTheFirst> ahh good. thank you
<apachelogger> let's get started
<apachelogger> # I LUV MY RUBY!!!!!
<apachelogger> #
<apachelogger> # With Apachelogger aka Harald
<IndigoJo> ruby ruby ruby ruby!
<apachelogger> talk = Apachelogger::Talks::Ruby.new(parent="apachelogger")
<apachelogger> talk.start
<apachelogger> that is fancy for: I am going to start ;-)
<apachelogger> talk.say_hello
<apachelogger> Hello and welcome to my monologue about my ruby.
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.install_deps(["ruby","irb","ruby-kde4"])
<Dhraakellian> (so if this tutorial is more KDE-specific than kubuntu-specific...)
<apachelogger> First we ought to get dirty and install stuff necessary for this to work properly. So please all run the following command in a terminal
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install ruby irb ruby-kde4
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: isn't it the same anyway? ;-)
<apachelogger> That command should equip you with everything you'll need for basic Ruby(KDE) development.
<apachelogger> REALLY IMPORTANT!
<Dhraakellian> apachelogger: there are other KDE distros
<Dhraakellian> it's all a matter of which computer I'm working from
<apachelogger> ................
<apachelogger> ..........................
<apachelogger> ..................................................
<apachelogger> ................................................................
<apachelogger> I certainly hope you got a super fast intarwebs
<IndigoJo> 2mins to go by current download speed
<odites> hi to all
 * khaije|amalt 's aptitude sez "ding!"
<apachelogger> Anyone else dingish already?
<ulysses__> ding
<Kabal458> ding
<dvda> ding
<IndigoJo> 1 1/2 mins
 * Quintasan was prepared for this
<pein> hello
<Monika|K> finished
<khaije|amalt> lolz @ Quintasan
 * YenTheFirst is on KDE3 at the moment, I'll follow for now, and retrace later on a live boot or somesuch
 * apachelogger thinks Quintasan cheated
 * IndigoJo thought he was cos when I installed ruby, it installed a few pkgs with "kde4" in the name
<Spittel1> hehe, i'm not alone ;)
<javi> done
<WielkieG> if libkde4-ruby on debian is equivalent of ruby-kde4, I'm done
<pan_de_> i'm on opensuse :D - only following by reading ;)
<apachelogger> WielkieG: should be
<apachelogger> ok, lets go ahead
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.why_ruby
<IndigoJo> pan_de: just go into yast2 and do a package search for qt4 and ruby
<MirzaD_> this is going to overload ubuntu repository servers :D:D:D
<nantal> oh no, 11 minutes, and i ready
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> You can catchup :)
<apachelogger> First, lets sort one of the most important questions in all the universe. Why would I want to use Ruby. The answer is considerable simple.
<apachelogger> You want to use Ruby because C is a PITA, C++ code is bloated, C# is slow, Python code is a mess and Ruby code is simply beautiful. It's as simple as that :P
 * IndigoJo is all set
<pein> must install libkde4-ruby?
<javi> omg :D
<Monika|K> lol
<Dhraakellian> (ah, good to know I'm not the only openSUSEr here)
<odites> IppatsuMan, °_°
<apachelogger> To say it with kathy griffins words: Python can suck it! :P
<Sime> apachelogger: well I'm glad that discussion is over. ;-)
<apachelogger> ...allegedly
<apachelogger> Sime: absolutely :P
 * YenTheFirst adds "and perl is ugly"
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.basics
<rgreening> PERL == teh awesome :P
<apachelogger> While you're downloding all that stuff I'll just go ahead and outline some basics.
<apachelogger> a) irb = interactive ruby (shell)
<IndigoJo> ruby has the conciseness of perl and proper OO
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , appreciate the reply ..but i'll continue to use apt/aptitude/adept for the time being, til they become depracated
<apachelogger> b) irb is especially used for code testing
<apachelogger> c) irb is super verbose and likes to call almost everyone nil :P
<apachelogger> quite rude TBH
<shankhs> TBH?
<apachelogger> to be honest
<apachelogger> Everyone finsihed downloading now?
<Dhraakellian> to be horrific
<pan_de_> ok, installed ruby 1.8.7 (2008-08-11 patchlevel 72) [x86_64-linux]
<shankhs> ya
<ulysses__> yeo
<ulysses__> yep
<nantal> yep
<micmord> yep
<apachelogger> So let's use irb to take a look at some basic ruby stuff.
<CarotNL> yo
<shadeslayer> yo
<Dhraakellian> apachelogger: I'm not seeing irb or ruby-kde4 when trying to install on teh liveCD
<javi> yup
<apachelogger> start irb from a terminal
<shadeslayer> CarotNL: nice :)
<apachelogger> like that:
<Kombat> yup
<apachelogger> irb
<Dhraakellian> already have them on my suse install though
<apachelogger> easy, huh? ;-)
<shadeslayer> done
<PolyC> yep
<nantal> yeah
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: apt-get update maybe
<pan_de_> irb(main):001:0>
<CarotNL> done
<mzaugg> >>
<ulysses__> yep
<Dhraakellian> ah, universe
<apachelogger> pan_de_ is the winner of this round :D
<apachelogger> fastest irb starter
<pan_de_> :)
<WielkieG> konsole & always on top is here
<apachelogger> ######### UNO
<javi> yakuake ftw
<apachelogger> To calculate you just type the calculation:
<khaije|amalt> yakuake ftw
<khaije|amalt> lol
<apachelogger> 2+3
<apachelogger> I know without using irb that this returns 5 ;-)
<shadeslayer> 5
<micmord> => 5
<shadeslayer> :D
<pan_de_> => 6
<Kabal458> => 20
<pan_de_> :D
<apachelogger> if it does not, your PC is broken and you should buy a new one
<nantal> :D
<shadeslayer> irb is my new calculator
<micmord> lol
<apachelogger> visit dell.com for options
<apachelogger> </ad>
<apachelogger> 3/2
<apachelogger> what does that return?
<IndigoJo> 1
<rgreening> 1
<WielkieG> integer 1
<apachelogger> AHHHH!!! broken!!!!
 * Dhraakellian just runs irb on the suse box
<shankhs> 3.0/2.0
<WielkieG> not a float ;]
<rgreening> lol
<shankhs> ?
<apachelogger> Clearly wrong.... well, unless... Rule #1: Ruby only floats if you float. Where float means using a float value (such as 1.5, while 1 is called a string).
<IndigoJo> so 3.0/2 ?
<pan_de_> irb(main):003:0> 3/2.0
<apachelogger> shankhs: yep, very good
<IndigoJo> => 1.5
<shankhs> is 3.0 not a string in ruby?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is kinda like C
<apachelogger> pan_de_ and IndigoJo are winners!
 * YenTheFirst thought 1 is a fixnum, and "1" is a string. </pedantic>
<Quintasan> lol
<IndigoJo> shankhs: '3.0' is a string
<IndigoJo> 3.0 is a float
<apachelogger> shankhs had a good try but made me work too much :P
<shankhs> :)
<IndigoJo> irb(main):004:0> '3.0'
<IndigoJo> => "3.0"
<apachelogger> you don't need to make it 3.0/2.0 but any of those needs to be float to return a float
<YenTheFirst> also 3.0.to_s is a string
<apachelogger> Much better :)
<YenTheFirst> and 3.to_f is a float
<apachelogger> YenTheFirst did his homework
<apachelogger> or he is cheating
<apachelogger> maybe both
<apachelogger> Lets move on
<YenTheFirst> definitely both. :P
<IndigoJo> cos everything is an object, no primitives right apachelogger?
<shadeslayer> uh.... ruby n00b here...
<apachelogger> IndigoJo: righto
<Dhraakellian> yup... uncommenting those Universe lines did the trick
<apachelogger> though I don't want to digg into that :D
<apachelogger> *move*
<apachelogger> ######### Hola!
<apachelogger> Next take a look at strings:
<nielsslot> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/206518/ << is my computer broken now?? :P
<apachelogger>   "Hola!"
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: is the typecasting done per statement or following the Order of Operations
<Dhraakellian> still more convenient to use the desktop
<apachelogger> nielsslot: yes, it is, please visit dell.com :P
<apachelogger> Clearly the "" make the string a string, like when we reuse the calculation from above:
<jussi01> can I have a grumble at someone?
<apachelogger> khaije|amalt: can discuss this later
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: k
<apachelogger> let's try something different
<apachelogger>   "2" + "3"
<apachelogger> Fancy? Ain't it? ;-)
<dvda> => "23"
<apachelogger> Though, we might want to output that stuff to the ouside world:
<apachelogger>   puts "Hola World!
<CarotNL> => "23"
<Dhraakellian> is there any difference between ' and "?
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: not really
<javi> irb(main):014:0> puts "Hola Mundo!"
<javi> Hola Mundo!
<javi> => nil
<javi> what's that nil?
<nielsslot> Dhraakellian: yes, but you won't notice it at this point
<pan_de_> not in list?
<apachelogger> javi: the return value is nil
<apachelogger> i.e. the puts method doesn't return any value
<Monika|K> nil is like empty, nullpointer, nothing
<javi> ok
<apachelogger> it just takes the string and spits it out
<WielkieG> it's null, or void in that case ;]
<apachelogger> I like void :)
<apachelogger> Now you might wonder why the method is called puts, while it is called print almost every other programming language. To answer that, just try with print:
<apachelogger>   print "Hola World!"
<pan_de_> one question to the shell irb(main):009:0 <- what is the meaning of the last zero?
<Quintasan> no newline?
<apachelogger> The most visible difference is that puts attaches a newline (i.e. line break) to the string, while print does not, so in almost all cases puts > print.
<shankhs> print "Hello World!"
<shadeslayer> Hola World=> nil
<dvda> Herro World!=> nil
<apachelogger> pan_de_: I honestly never wondered about that :)
<Dhraakellian> Gravity is a myth: the world sucks.  I will therefore not greet it.=> nil
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian++
<WielkieG> puts is print with \n
<shankhs> so what should we use puts or print?
<shankhs> better prog option
<shankhs> ?
<apachelogger> WielkieG: simply put, there is more to it, but usually you don't need to worry about that
<IndigoJo> shankhs: if you want to output a discrete message, use puts
 * shadeslayer rewires brain to use puts
<apachelogger> you can also do
<IndigoJo> if you think you might have to print more than what's in that command, use print
 * Quintasan still types cout everywhere
<apachelogger> print "Hola World!\n"
<IndigoJo> as in print "Hello "
<apachelogger> will have the same visible effect as puts
 * shadeslayer hi5's Quintasan
<IndigoJo> then print "world"
<IndigoJo> but puts "Hello world"
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh dear :D
<apachelogger> Of course you can do all sorts of fancy things with a string:
<apachelogger>   puts "Hola World!".reverse.upcase
<apachelogger> basic encryption that is :P
<odites> !DLROW ALOH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DLROW ALOH
<javi> !EMOSEWA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EMOSEWA
<Quintasan> Take over Nigeria, huh?
<apachelogger> see, even the bot doesn't understand it :D
<apachelogger> Any more questions about that kind of stuff?
<apachelogger> apparently not
<apachelogger> ######### Everything comes to an end :(
<pan_de_> i think it's clear :)
<apachelogger> In Ruby, everything comes to an end, quite literally, for example an if statement looks like this:
<apachelogger>   if 0 == 0
<apachelogger>     puts "Hola World"
<apachelogger>   end
<PolyC> so far this is similar to python
<apachelogger> This applies to about everything you start... if, for, class, module...
<shankhs_> hey I am here
<apachelogger> ######### ...unless you are trying to write a book in Ruby syntax...
<apachelogger> In Ruby you can also do:
<apachelogger> puts "Hola World" if 0 == 0
<apachelogger> Sounds a lot nicer, looks a lot nicer, is a lot nicer. "if not" is also not nice enough, we use "unless":
<fq1212> like in perl
<apachelogger> puts "Hola World" unless 0 == 1
<apachelogger> And while we are writing a book:
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so if and for are equivalents of C/C++ ?
<apachelogger> 3.times { print "Oh dear!\n" }
<Dhraakellian> oh, someone before was wondering about that last :0?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pretty much
<apachelogger> just without the brackets
<nielsslot> for in ruby is more like a foreach in C++
<shankhs_> foreach in C++?
<apachelogger> Anyway
<apachelogger> We learn: write books in Ruby syntax and you'll probably be pronounced nerd of the century.
<WielkieG> foreach in Qt/C++
<shadeslayer> ah...code can get pretty confusing if we dont indent and use brackets
<apachelogger> Really something you want to do
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.kde_basics
<apachelogger> Now we get to the really nice stuff :P
<apachelogger> You can obtain a simple hello world application at http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/ktd-ruby/hola1.rb
<apachelogger> just save it some directory and be ready to run it
<apachelogger> You can do that by ruby hola1.rb
<Dhraakellian> apachelogger: any particular reason fon the print in the 3.times example?
<Dhraakellian> rather than puts?
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: yeah, sounds more english ;-)
<Dhraakellian> ah
<apachelogger> which is important if you write a book
<apachelogger> Everyone got the application?
<Dhraakellian> tmtowtdi, so do it the most readable way?
<Kabal458> yay ruby bindings
<apachelogger> Does it work for everyone?
<techleopard> i did
<apachelogger> If it doesn't work => blame rgreening
<Quintasan> yup
<pan_de_> hola1.rb:3:in `require': no such file to load -- korundum4 (LoadError)
<PolyC> yep
<apachelogger> pan_de_: ruby-kde4
<pan_de_> ok
<shankhs_> how to run the ruby file?
<rgreening> lol. not this time :)
<apachelogger> ruby hola1.rb
<IndigoJo> pan_de_ korumdum4 is the KDE ruby bindings
<shankhs_> i think i missed that
<WielkieG> nice button with Hola World inside
<micmord> it works also in karmic
 * Quintasan went a step forward and modified it to show something else
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: is the button supposed to do anything?
<apachelogger> nope
<Dhraakellian> hola1.rb: cannot connect to X server <--should I be running this outside of screen?
<khaije|amalt> k, looks good here
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: yup
<apachelogger> The app is incredibly useless :D
<shankhs_> :D
<apachelogger> like, really, not useful at all, not even to waste disk space, because it is so darn small
<dvda> yeah
<nantal> yeah, it works
<Dhraakellian> apachelogger: it gives you something about which to rant
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nice
<shankhs_> all Hello World apps are like this
<apachelogger> Please open it in your editor of choice
<Dhraakellian> shankhs_: well, my dad's hello world was xyzzy.com, iirc.  It just printed "nothing happens"
<apachelogger> We're going to walk through it, so we have at least covered the boring basics
<apachelogger> If you know a bit about KDE programming, there won't be anything new in here, the ruby syntax is not too different either :)
<apachelogger> The first thing you'll need to do when creating a RubyKDE application is require korundum4...
<shankhs_> need to learn KDE prog?
<apachelogger> which is were pan_de_ failed ;-)
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: recommended IDE?
<apachelogger> so really, if the require fails, the app fails
 * Dhraakellian is wanting to get into Ruby and/or Python specifically as an easier way to get into Qt/KDE programming
<apachelogger> khaije|amalt: kate + plugins + konsole widget
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pluggins?
<shadeslayer> -g
<Dhraakellian> konsole widget?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: checkout the kate settings
<javi> + pizza
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: see bottom of kate ;-)
<Dhraakellian> how 'bout vim + yakuake?
<Dhraakellian> aah
<apachelogger> So!
<Quintasan> javi: also coke
<Dhraakellian> sorry, I was thinking of plasmoids
<Kabal458> gedit ftw :p jks
<apachelogger> Dhraakellian: depends on teh kind of project for me
<apachelogger> require is the method of choice when loading a library into your application, in this case we require korundum4, which is the all fancy name for KDE's ruby bindings.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which pluggin?
<Dhraakellian> (I only barely scratch the surface of Vim, so switching to Kate probably wouldn't hurt too much
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: symbol viewer most importantly
<Dhraakellian> )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no such pluggin...ill have to install it
<apachelogger> Now that we have required korundum ... really, don't ask me about the name ...
<apachelogger> Next are the about data and command line argument handling, for about any application you'll need this portion or Ruby will blow up. Fortunately you can copy that stuff and edit as necessary.
<apachelogger> Here we also see the first variable
<apachelogger> Called 'about'
<Dhraakellian> I just lost The Name?
<Quintasan> s/Name/Game
<apachelogger> So, who doesn't know what object oriented programming is?
<Dhraakellian> V whfg ybfg Gur Tnzr
<apachelogger> because, we really need to clear that before we can continue
 * Dhraakellian objects!
<apachelogger> not that kind of object :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: only a tiny nit
 * Quintasan understand's it so-so, little explanation wont hurt
<shadeslayer> *bit
<apachelogger> Simply put: what we do is create objects and let them interact
<rdale_> another useful printing method is called 'p' - you can try 'p about'
<apachelogger> an object holds certain properties that we can influence, or not
<nantal> apachelogger, i don't know, what is obejct oriented programming
<apachelogger> depending ont he underlying construction plan of that object
<apachelogger> this construction plan is called a class
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: things like classes and structures?
<shankhs_> nantal: go to http://www.aonaware.com/OOP1.htm nice place to start
<apachelogger> KDE::AboutData is a class
<nantal> thanks
<apachelogger> we use it to create an object with the name about
<apachelogger> that is basically what line 6 does
<apachelogger> Everyone at least has an idea what an object is? :)
<galtom> yep
<WielkieG> and line 7 too ;]
<shankhs_> apachelogger: ya
<pan_de_> yes
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> ok :)
<apachelogger> lets jump right ahead to line 12
<apachelogger> Now comes the fun part. First it creates an object "a" of the class KDE::Application (aka KApplication). For both KDE and Qt classes the name scheme is KDE:: or Qt::, so QWidget would be Qt::Widget.
<PolyC> yep
<apachelogger> So again, we have the class KDE::Application which is the construction plan we use to create the object.
<apachelogger> So far so good?
<galtom> yes
<pan_de_> are both KDE and Application classes?
<IndigoJo> yes
 * shadeslayer screams for more
<apachelogger> pan_de_: I'll come to that later
<pan_de_> ok
<YenTheFirst> and for real mind-bending fun, in ruby, even classes are objects. woah.
<apachelogger> *move*
<apachelogger> The KApplicaiton object is followed by the creation of a "hello" object of the class Qt::PushButton which is ultimately able to use a translated string (considering it is available ;-)).
<khaije|amalt> i have some questions about the "." operator
<IndigoJo> apachelogger: it might be worth noting that in ruby, it's Qt::Class and KDE::Class, not QClass and KClass
<apachelogger> IndigoJo: didn't I do that?
<apachelogger> khaije|amalt: you could also use ::
<IndigoJo> ah yes sorry I missed that
<apachelogger> I just prefer . for methods
<IndigoJo> I see it now up @ the top of my screen
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does a.i18n do??
<apachelogger> allows the string to be translated via the KApplication object
<shadeslayer> ah..
<apachelogger> so, this hello world application could actually be translated into another language ;-)
<apachelogger> Then it just defines hello as the application's top widget, displays hello and executes the application.
<micmord> ruby hola1.rb --author
<apachelogger> AFAIK this workflow is about the same throughout all supported programming languages, though Ruby is the only one where it looks beautiful ;-)
<micmord> QApplication::installTranslator: Please instantiate the QApplication object first
<micmord> Please use http://bugs.kde.org to report bugs.
<javi> OT, what does i18n stands for? i can understand l10n, but no idea of i18n
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: interchangable? i was wondering if they are for object access (as usually are) or something else, in the "my name".reverse.uppercase example they seemed to work sequentially
<WielkieG> what's the second argument of Qt::PushButton.new?
<apachelogger> javi: internationization
<apachelogger> WielkieG: the parent
<WielkieG> ah, thanks ;]
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> WielkieG: it is the text :)
<apachelogger> You see, the properties of objects can sometimes be influenced right at their creation
<shankhs_> apachelogger: I am very excited tell us some resources where we can explore KDE wid ruby more
<Dhraakellian> and I can't see the method names with this color scheme.  ouchie
<apachelogger> at times you want or need to do it later
<apachelogger> for example a.topWidget = hello
<apachelogger> we influence the topWidget property of the KApplication
<apachelogger> shankhs_: api.kde.org ;-)
<apachelogger> so, let's move on, or we aren't gonna make it ;-)
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.kde_advanced
<apachelogger> halo1.rb is really boring stuff, so let's take a look at more advanced Ruby syntaxing. You can find hola2.rb at http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/ktd-ruby/hola2.rb
<apachelogger> again you can run it with ruby hola2.rb
<apachelogger> Then open it in an editor, so we can walk through it again.
<apachelogger> hola2.rb is actually based on hola1.rb
<apachelogger> The advanced version still requires korundum4, and there didn't change a whole lot at the bottom either. So lets take a look at those changes first.
<Monika|K> java what would i10n stand for?
<apachelogger> i10n? unkown to me!
<apachelogger> a) "a" became $aPony
<apachelogger> b) Instead of our Qt::PushButton it now uses My::Widget????
<apachelogger> actually Insane::Widget :D
<apachelogger> much more fancy name
<apachelogger> I'll explain a) later, b) however is quite easy to figure out. Above the old code I have added a module Insane and a class Widget, which implements a Qt::Widget.
<apachelogger> so, the class is the "construction plan" of this new widget
<khaije|amalt> snazzy
<apachelogger> So, first we need to find out what a module is. Simply put: a module is some kind of namespace. It can contain classes as well as methods or constants. So, really a module is for the better part just a logical group. For example the group Qt contains all Qt classes, methods and constants...
<shankhs_> whats this: #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<IndigoJo> shankhs: it tells bash to run the script using ruby
<apachelogger> shankhs_: the fancy version of #!/usr/bin/ruby
<khaije|amalt> shankhs_: tells bash that the file is a ruby script
<shankhs_> o
<apachelogger> Though, modules have another great advantage. They provide Mixins. Explaining this in depth would take quit some time, so let's just say a Mixin is a really fancy thing you can use across classes to provide similar methods etc.
<apachelogger> The french electro duo Justice also does a lot of mixins, though I doubt that is related to Ruby.
<apachelogger> If you want to go serious with Ruby, you really should be checking out Mixins, though it's not necessary for this tutorial :)
<shankhs_> and whats the need of it when you are invoking as ruby hola2.rb
<shankhs_> ?
<apachelogger> shankhs_: no, but to invoke it as ./hola2.rb you'd need to chmod +x hola2.rb first ;-)
<pan_de_> is a module like package in java?
<apachelogger> Don't know java
<WielkieG> it's similar to C++'s namespace
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> Let's continue....
<apachelogger> Every Ruby class got an initialize method, whether you have one in your code or not, whether you like it or not, really, Ruby is quite the dictator in this regard. This method gets called once you create an object using new() (as hola2.rb does using My::Widget.new). Our Widget class is a special example because it implements a Qt::Widget, so we need to ensure the original initialize of Qt::Widget gets taken into account. We
<apachelogger>  archive this by using "super". So whenever you implement a KDE or Qt widget you'll have to call at least super in the initialize method, otherwise your application will probably explode.
<Dhraakellian> like a constructor?
<apachelogger> The following stuff is really Qt basics. The application creates a vertical box layout (Qt::VBoxLayout) and adds to that layout a label, a lineedit (i.e. a text field to enter text) and the old hello button.
<javi> Monika|K: l10n -> latin
<Dhraakellian> will it explode with pretty colors?
<IndigoJo> javi: l10n = localisation
<Dhraakellian> localization
<IndigoJo> l, 10 letters, n
<Dhraakellian> beaten to it by a commonwealth speller
<apachelogger> You should be noticing some things here. First of all we are referencing $aPony, and this is the reason the variable got a $ to begin with :)
<apachelogger> Ruby knows 4 variable types (though technically 6), they are differing by their scope. The 3 most important ones you'll need are the local, instance and global variable. So what would they be looking like?
<apachelogger> local: aPony
<apachelogger> instance: @aPony
<apachelogger> global: $aPony
<apachelogger> When do I use which one?
<apachelogger> local: always, unless you need another one
<javi> IndigoJo: ohh that makes much more sense :D
<apachelogger> instance: when you need to share a variable across methods in one class instance (e.g. @lineEdit in hola2.rb, which is created in the initialize method and checked in the hi method)
<khaije|amalt> so pass by value is $aPony = @aPony (?)
<apachelogger> global: you shouldn't ;-) it is accessibile from everywhere within the application, I only used one to showcase it really
<khaije|amalt> is there a pass by reference analogy?
<apachelogger> Another thing you should notice in the present code is that Ruby does not care all that much about brackets (well, most of the time anyway ;-)). This is showcased by "addWidget label" vs. "addWidget(@lineEdit)".
<apachelogger> And the last important thing is that KDE's Ruby bindings are quite dynamic in property editing. For example you can use "text = 'something'" as well as "setText 'somethign else'".
<apachelogger> Let's move on...
<apachelogger> oh dear... time!!!
<apachelogger> ....
<YenTheFirst> oh no!
<apachelogger> Last, but not least we will take a look at Qt's signal and slots system in Ruby. If you don't require arguments for the methods, you just create a new method using
<shankhs_> time sux
<shadeslayer> i think i might need to learn more basics to understand this
<khaije|amalt> continue in OT?
<apachelogger>   def name
<apachelogger>     code
<apachelogger>   end
<YenTheFirst> but really quickly - is there a better way to do that module without global variables?
<apachelogger> and add "slots :name" somewhere in your code, or "signals :name".
<apachelogger> Then you just need to use connect (as shown in the code at hand) and you're done :)
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.questions.each{|question|
<apachelogger>   talk.answer(question) unless question.downcase.include?("python")
<apachelogger> }
<apachelogger> Nail me!
<YenTheFirst> how would you rewrite Insane::Widget without $aPony ?
 * Dhraakellian grabs a hammer
<apachelogger> YenTheFirst: you could pass it to each method that needs it for example
<khaije|amalt> what do the local, instance and global scopes coorespond to specifically ?
<apachelogger> YenTheFirst: though, in most cases it is easiest to use it as a global
<nhn> heya
<nhn> :-D
<micmord> i got an error with --author option
<YenTheFirst> also, is there agood tutorial on QT programming somewhere? I know my ruby, but not my QT
<shankhs_> apachelogger: but declaring global in OOP is dangerous
<Riddell> I see we're very lucky in having the main man behind Ruby on KDE present here today, the amazing rdale!
<rdale_> KDE::Application is always save in a global variable called '$kapp' if you want to use that
<apachelogger> khaije|amalt: correspond in which context? they are both symbols to the objects but eventually just limited by their scope
<sdein> how to asign a method/function to a variable?
<apachelogger> micmord: we didn't define an author really :)
<javi> YenTheFirst: qt documentation is great, it is well documented and has a lot of examples
<markey> ahoy :)
<markey> apachelogger++
<markey> good idea, that
<shankhs_> apachelogger+=2
<micmord> apachelogger: lol... https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<shadeslayer> apachelogger+=4 (for giving us neon ;) )
<apachelogger> sdein: I'll query you :)
<pan_de_> ty for this intro into ruby
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.showcases
<apachelogger> * Project Neon (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/project-neon/trunk) simple design using loads of modules and variables :)
<apachelogger> * KDE Extragear Release script (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor) simple frontend design using batch code access via gateway point using loads of requires
<apachelogger> * Synergy Plasmoid (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Synergy?content=106711) Plasmoid example doing fancy stuff with classes, Qt Designer generated .ui files and applying the same base interfaces for different uses.
<Monika|K> omg, schülervz on launchpad ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> * Kubuntu-Dev-Tools (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk) mostly Ninja scripts for release packaging. The most useful Ruby tools ever :)
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: iow is local attached to the most restrictive scope or to a module, and is global available to linking code
<javi> thank you!
<apachelogger> #################################################################################################
<apachelogger> talk.kill
<apachelogger> talk.freaing_die_alredy unless talk.dead?
<nantal> thank you
<markey> ruby kde applications should become much more common :)
<shankhs_> apachelogger: thanx
<rdale_> i've got go - try #qtruby or #kde-ruby if you have questions when you've got started
<apachelogger> Also feel free to join #kde-ruby :)
<Monika|K> this was a really good talk, apachelogger
<galtom> thanks apachelogger
<Riddell> two minute breather until we start "Packaging and Merging with the Ninjas"
<khaije|amalt> yes thank you apachelogger
<mzaugg> Wow.  Lots to absorb, but I really appreciate it apachelogger!
<Monika|K> I like the everything-is-an-object approach, kind of like Smalltalk but prettier
<Dhraakellian> okay, with the ruby talk done, I can go back into only-vaguely-interested lurk mode
<shadeslayer> Riddell: basic packaging or advanced topic?
<khaije|amalt> def want to see more of the same in the future
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pretty basic
<apachelogger> mzaugg: it's massive, if you take a look at some stuff you'll understand the greater picture quite quickly though :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill stay then :P
<khaije|amalt> apachelogger: any recommended walkthrough tutorials?
<Monika|K> but I don't think Ruby is going to be my next favorite language
<khaije|amalt> for beginners
<mzaugg> I'll pound away at it the rest of the week.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<jscurtu> will splitting the packages be mentioned?
<shadeslayer> something for beginners
<khaije|amalt> something i can download and read
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Quintasan will know
<Riddell> jscurtu: can do
<YenTheFirst> a really really good beginner tutorial for ruby: poignantguide.net
<apachelogger> there is a pretty nice guide around on the intartubes
<apachelogger> what YenTheFirst said :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: something for ruby beginners :)
<jscurtu> that will be great
<Riddell> Friends, time for  our next talk
<YenTheFirst> chunky bacon. :D
<Riddell> which is from.. me
<Riddell> Packaging and Merging with the Ninjas
<Riddell> if you want to follow along you'll need some packages installed:  apt-get install devscripts kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev
<Riddell> KDE releases every six months
<Riddell> Each release includes about three beta/RC releases plus the final thing
<Riddell> The Kubuntu ninjas are the people who package all of these releases so they're available as soon as possible at release time for the development version and latest released version of Kubuntu
<Riddell> any ninjas here today?
<vorian> o/
 * DreadKnight says Kubuntu ftw!
 * Dhraakellian is a pirate, sorry
<wolfger> arr
<Riddell> oh now don't be shy apachelogger, lex79, JontheEchidna, rgreening, nixternal, all the ninjas!
<vorian> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<nixternal> yo yo
<Riddell> we're just fanboying you nixternal :)
<apachelogger> ninja!
<Riddell> On top of KDE there's also releases of major KDE apps such as Amarok, KDevelop, KOffice and everything in extragear which we try to treat similarly
<nixternal> oh, I am not worthy
 * apachelogger agrees with nixternal though :P
<Riddell> with packages available toot sweet after release and backports to the latest stable Kubuntu
<Riddell> The ninjas work partly in secret because we get the source tars a few days early to get the packaged in time for release
<Riddell> and to check for final problems in the code before release (which happens a lot)
<Monika|K> so those who package Ubuntu (non-K) stuff are not ninjas?
<vorian> pretty much
<vorian> :P
 * seele wonders what she is
<Kabal458> apt ding
<Riddell> think of them as yellow belts :)
<Riddell> but they're not a secrative lot, infact you can join them and get your own black belt and ninja mask by showing your packaging skills and saying that you wish to help
<javi> seele: awesome
 * seele is unranked :P
<shadeslayer> hehe...i had them installed 2 hours ago...
<seele> javi: hah thanks
<Riddell> This week we have been mostly packaging KDE 4.3 RC 1
 * shadeslayer ooh's
<Riddell> Let's take a look at updating one of the RC packages from the previous beta release
<Riddell> first grab the current packaging
<Riddell> if you're in karmic that's:  apt-get source kdetoys
<micmord> Riddell: good i'am on KDE 4.2.90 (KDE 4.3 Beta2
<Riddell> if you're not using karmic you can get it from launchpad
<Riddell> go to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdetoys/4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> and dget the .dsc file it points to
<nhandler> You can also use pull-lp-source from the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<Riddell> (dget will download the three files)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all 3 right?
 * ScottK finds some wifi and finally arrives.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> nhandler: or batpull from the kubuntu-dev-tools package :P
<Riddell> Deb source packages are not really source packages at all, they're the source tar with any changes made in a compressed .diff file, usually the changes are to add the debian/ packaging directory.  the .dsc has the checksums for the two files
<WielkieG> dget says something about lack of gpg public key (debian guy here :P)
<Riddell> you can use   dpkg-source -x foo.dsc  to extract the files (apt-get source will run this for you)
<Riddell> WielkieG: that's fine to ignore for now
<Riddell> ok, Here's the source, you all have to obay the code of the ninjas and not let it get public before KDE does their release in a couple of days
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdetoys-4.2.95.tar.bz2
<Riddell> remember, top secret is that!
<Riddell> download that in a separate directory
<vorian> :o
 * seele . o (top secret open source code?)
<apachelogger> Oo
<ulysses__> o.O
 * Quintasan noms Riddell for spreading code before release
<Quintasan> :3
<Riddell> it needs to be changed to the deb naming format for tars
<Riddell> bunzip2 kdetoys-4.2.95.tar.bz2
<Riddell> gzip -9 kdetoys-4.2.95.tar
<Riddell> mv kdetoys-4.2.95.tar.gz kdetoys_4.2.95.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> to get it as gzip, and rename it to the correct naming format
<Riddell> then extract it:
<Riddell> tar xf kdetoys_4.2.95.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> cd kdetoys-4.2.95
<Riddell> then copy over the debian/ directory from the old sources you just downloaded
<Riddell> cp ../kdetoys-4.2.90/debian .
<Riddell> (ajust your path to wherever you downloaded it to)
<Riddell> everyone following?
<Giasoneregna> not at all
<nantal> me too, because i install packages
<nantal> for the packaging
<wolfger> more or less
 * nixternal heads out for his monday night group ride - have fun tutees
<jscurtu> yea
<Riddell> Giasoneregna: where are you stuck?
<msdlk45> yes
<Giasoneregna> Riidell: i will read the entire log at the and let you continue
<micmord> Riddell: i'am on
<WielkieG> maybe cp -r? :P
<Riddell> WielkieG: yes good point
<micmord> ls
<Riddell> if you've copied over the debian/ directory from the old version of the package the next step is to add a changelog entry
<Riddell> dch -i   will do that and open an editor for you to add the changelog message
<Riddell> which you can type in as "New upstream release" or something similar
<Riddell> also set the version number to 4.2.95-0ubuntu1 in the editor at the top
<Riddell> close the editor
<Riddell> and that's the package all updated to the new version
<Riddell> you need to test build it and make sure it actually works though
<WielkieG> so this is the simpliest case ;]
<Riddell> get it compiling with:   debuild
<Riddell> that'll probably ask for some extra packages to be installed first
<Riddell> install those and run debuild again and it'll compile away
<Riddell> watch the build output though to see if it complains about any missing libraries, new versions of KDE often pick up new dependencies
<Riddell> anyone got it compiling?
<nantal> no
<WielkieG> no kdebase-workspace-dev 4.3Beta2 on debian
<nantal> i have a problem
<Riddell> nantal: pastebin the problem then
<jscurtu> not working here either
<nantal> debuild: fatal error at line 630:
<nantal> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<nantal> Are you in the source code tree?
<Riddell> jscurtu: likewise, pastebin
<Riddell> nantal: does that file exist?  did you copy over the debian directory into the kdetoys sources?
<jscurtu> kdetoys (4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) jaunty; urgency=low
<jscurtu> upps
<apachelogger> nantal: what does  ....   pwd; ls debian ..... spit out?
<jscurtu> wrong wait
<Riddell> WielkieG: you can probably edit debian/control to remove the version number in the build-depencency
<nantal> i haven't got debian library
<Riddell> you need to copy the debian/ directory from the old sources into the new sources before anything will work
<Quintasan> Riddell: don't we need to bump the build depends?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes should do, although you probably don't have the new versions of kde4libs and base so can't  in this case
<WielkieG> debian sid is too much diverged from kubuntu karmic so I can't check the build now
<WielkieG> maybe later with LiveCD
<khaije|amalt> sry, but where is the debian/ directory supposed to be?
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: in the old version downloaded earlier (apt-get source kdetoys)
<Riddell> then you copy it from that into the new kdetoys sources
<jscurtu> okay got it running......
<Riddell> jscurtu: awooga!
<khaije|amalt> oh i thought were were supposed to look for it in 4.2.90...
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: yes you are
<Riddell> and copy it into the new 4.2.95 version
<khaije|amalt> do we get that with apt-get source or the link you posted? (i wget'd the link)
<Riddell> either will work
<Riddell> if you wget it you need to extract with   dpkg-source -x <file.dsc>
<khaije|amalt> mkay
<jscurtu> i have an error in debsign...
<Riddell> jscurtu: excellent!
<Riddell> that means it all compiled
<jscurtu> juhu
 * Riddell hands jscurtu his orange ninja belt
<Riddell> if you have it compiled you can check for new files
<Riddell> dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<Riddell> that'll show if there's any new files that need to be installed
<Riddell> in the directory above you'll find the .deb files ready to be installed and tested
<jscurtu> ahhhhhhhh
 * Quintasan just notices his pdebuild alias is b0rked
<Riddell> jscurtu: you asked about splitting the packages, you'll see in the debian/ directory a bunch of .install files, they list the files which have to go into each package
<Riddell> I have another packaging mission if anyone is interested in patching
<jscurtu> sure
<dvda> yeah
<Riddell> this bug came though the radar this morning  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/389747
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 389747 in hundredpapercuts "In default KDE panel use Show Desktop instead of Show Dashboard widget" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * Quintasan is up for challenge
<Riddell> "In default KDE panel use Show Desktop instead of Show Dashboard widget"
<Riddell> it's a usability issue where the text used is considered confusing
<Riddell> we need to change that text
<Riddell> if you notice on your panel you probably have the Show Dashboard widget with that tooltip
<Riddell> it comes from kdeplasma-addons package
<Riddell> so that's what we need to patch
 * shadeslayer realises packaging is not for him...
<Riddell> apt-get source kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> run that to download the source ^^
<Riddell> anyone got it downloaded?
<jscurtu> 90%
<jscurtu> olay
<Riddell> it should extract itself too
<Riddell> cd kdeplasma-addons-4.2.90
<dvda> sorry, I need to go to sleep, any way to watch the logs tomorrow?
<Riddell> dvda: of course
<dvda> where>
<ScottK> dvda: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> dvda: irclogs.ubuntu.com and linked from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<dvda> ok, thanks a lot
<Riddell> you can find the string in question with a grep
<Riddell> grep "Show the Plasma Dashboard" * -r
<Riddell> which shows us it's in applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp
<Riddell> we want to edit that file and take a diff
<Riddell> first copy the file to make a backup of the un-edited version
<Riddell> cp applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp-orig
<Riddell> and edit it in your favourite text editor
<Riddell> emacs applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp
<Riddell> we all use emacs don't we?
<micmord> of course
<msdlk45> no
 * Quintasan shakes his head
<Riddell> change "Show the Plasma Dashboard"  to  "Show the Desktop"
<apachelogger> vim > emacs :P
 * apachelogger runs
<jscurtu> no
<Riddell> then take a diff between the new and old versions
<Riddell> diff -u applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp-orig applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp
<Riddell> will show you what's changed
<Riddell> we want to put the diff into the packaging in the debian/patches directory
<Monika|K> what does the -u do?
<Riddell> if you run `ls debian/patches/`  you'll see there's already a couple in there
<khaije|amalt> Riddell: debuild keeps saying "(expected kdetoys_4.2.90.orig.tar.gz or kdetoys_4.2.95.orig)" it's not a blocking error but is it normal?
<Riddell> Monika|K: uses the Unified Diff format, which is much easier to read than the non -u format
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: that means you have your tar named wrongly, it's not a big problem, you can rename it to kdetoys_4.2.90.orig.tar.gz to fix it
<Riddell> diff -u applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp-orig applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp > debian/patches/kubuntu_03_desktop_string.diff
<khaije|amalt> but it's called kdetoys_4.2.95.orig.tar in the ../.
<Riddell> that'll put the diff where want it to be
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: missing a .gz ?
<khaije|amalt> k
<Riddell> next we need to edit the diff to make it at the correct level
<Riddell> emacs debian/patches/kubuntu_03_desktop_string.diff
<Riddell> and change  applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp  to  kdeplasma-addons/applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp
<Riddell> in the first lines
<khaije|amalt> i have a question for later (don't want to distract too much)
<Riddell> then add the patch to the debian/patches/series file
<Riddell> emacs debian/patches/series
<Riddell> and add  kubuntu_03_desktop_string.diff in there
<Riddell> we need to revert our change now else it'll try to apply it twice
<Riddell> mv applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp-orig applets/showdashboard/showdashboard.cpp
<Riddell> and add a changelog with   dch -i
<Riddell> set the changelog entry to "add patch kubuntu_03_desktop_string.diff, Closes LP: #389747"  or similar
<Riddell> and that's us done
<Riddell> we can build the package with    debuild
<jscurtu> cool..........
<Riddell> and once it's build you can take the diff between the old and new versions of the package with debdiff
<msdlk45> what about the often used quilt?
<Riddell> debdiff <old.dsc> <new.dsc>
<Riddell> if anyone follows that through and gets a debdiff, please attach it to that bug and we can use it
<Riddell> msdlk45: quilt does let you do lots of clever things with patches, no time to cover them today
<Riddell> and I mostly just do what I just showed you anyway
<Riddell> quilt can be too clever for the simple cases I find
<msdlk45> ok, thanks
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: you had a question?
<khaije|amalt> yes, could you contrast this process to someting like checkinstall?
<Riddell> I don't think I know what checkinstall is
<jscurtu> thanks Riddell, I learned more today....
<jscurtu> hehehe
 * micmord goes to sleep... thanks Riddell
<Riddell> those are two packaging examples, updating to a new version and adding a patch
<Riddell> there's a lot there and I suspect I lost many of you along the way
<khaije|amalt> ya :(
<Riddell> but don't get disheartened, that covers the majority of what the ninjas do
<jscurtu> will there be a tut for packaging from scratch
<Quintasan> khaije|amalt: that's the debian's way of packaging. It ensures the package build properly on all machines
<khaije|amalt> so is the debian directory generated or is it already in the archives?
<msdlk45> not really
<Riddell> lots of testing involved too of course
<WielkieG> now also some work for translation team :) (adding "Show Desktop" translation)
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: you can get a template debian directory with  dh_make
<Riddell> or just copy it from another package
<Monika|K> either format looks pretty cryptic
<khaije|amalt> and the debian/ dir is for package meta information?
<WielkieG> debian/ dir is for everything not upstream, I think
<Riddell> jscurtu: not today but there are frequent packaging classes with the MOTUs and we're always happy to help you get started here in #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> khaije|amalt: right, it has all the packaging information in it, what packages to build and how to compile and install the app
<Riddell> debian/control  has the meta information
<Riddell> debian/rules is a makefile to build it (which these days often just has an include for a generic makefile for all KDE apps)
<khaije|amalt> WielkieG: ook, so it has, at a minimum the package metainfo, but potentially much more including diffs or (install/uninstall) scripts?
<Riddell> debian/*install  splits out the files into  individual package
<Riddell> and changes to upstream are put into  debian/patches/
<khaije|amalt> mkay, so this method could produce potentially many packages from a single .dsc?
<Riddell> coming up in 5 minutes.. Ken Wimer turns us all into Picasso!
 * Quintasan claps
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks
<msdlk45> how do you examine what files needs to be installed if you build your own rules file?
<nantal> nantal claps
<khaije|amalt> ty Riddell :)
<jscurtu> Thanks Riddell!!
<msdlk45> tnx @Riddell
<khaije|amalt> i have a sense there is a _lot_ to this
<Riddell> msdlk45: once it has compiled you can run   dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<Quintasan> oh kdetoys built :D
<nantal> and thnak you Riddell
<Riddell> msdlk45: that'll tell you all the file which aren't listed in a .install file
<ScottK> khaije|amalt: There is a lot to it, but it comes in time.  I find there's stuff that took me an hour or two when I started two years ago that takes about a minute now.  It's hard at first, but it does come.
<msdlk45> oh yes
<arvid> Riddell: could you perhaps upload a copu of your logfile somewhere?
<arvid> :copy
<Riddell> logs will be linked from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<arvid> Riddell: great - thank you very much
<Seli> Riddell: is there any template for packaging a kde app?
<Riddell> Seli: dh_make will create the template
<Riddell> you can also just copy it over from an existing package
<Riddell> I suspect dh_make isn't available on suse
<Seli> Riddell: so there is no specific kde package setup?
<Quintasan> I think we use *.mk files from pkg-kde-tools and cdbs
<Riddell> Seli: I can get you an example in a sec
<Riddell> next up is kwwii talking about Artwork
<Riddell> kwwii is the founder of KDE's Oxygen artwork project
<Riddell> and does much of the Ubuntu Artwork
 * Quintasan claps
<Riddell> go kwwii!
<kwwii> woot!!! ARTWORK!
 * khaije|amalt cheers kwwii
<nantal> cheers!
<shadeslayer> yip yip
<nantal> i drank a can of coke
<kwwii> I'd liek to come over as a big muscular guy screaming about artwork and how simple it is to design something but naturally that is simply not the case :p
<kwwii> I would also like to learn how to spell correctly when typing fast :p
<kwwii> but anyway
<kwwii> I have no idea who is here or what they know and/or are interested in...
<kwwii> first I will go through some of the basics which amazingly few people know
<kwwii> 1) we use svg
<khaije|amalt> woohoo!!
<kwwii> svg means scalable vector graphic but it is really not that scalable in the usage for icons
<kwwii> so we create lots of svgs :)
<kwwii> depending on the icon, there are svg's for lots of different sizes
<khaije|amalt> i'd wondered about that actually, lol
<kwwii> you don't see it in the end theme because they are rendered to the right size and installed as png files
<kwwii> but if you download the svn sources you will get a feeling for what is going on
<kwwii> funny enough when I tried to find info for the anon svn links I found there is an extra sentence just for oxygen :p
<kwwii> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/Anonymous_SVN#Checkout_KDE
<kwwii> so if you have the time/bandwidth get the icons and in a bit we can go through one
<kwwii> naturally you will need svn on your system :)
<kwwii> so going on, although svg is scalable it is only scalable to a point
<kwwii> the human eye is kinda funky and doesn't just interpret info as such but forms opinions about how things look and tries to put things into their respective box, so to speak
<kwwii> and anti-aliasing is funky and doesn't always allow you to do what you think you should be able to do
<kwwii> in the end, it comes down to things being, at least to some extent, on a pixel raster
<kwwii> so if you draw an icon at say 48x48 pixels, it does not scale well to 16 or 12
<kwwii> most of the original svg icons were 128x128
<kwwii> which, needless to say is useless for any smaller size rendering
<kwwii> oxygen has a directory with the scalable icons and inside of it is a dir named small
<kwwii> inside of it are different sizes, if an icon exists in a directory at a given size it will be used to render that size of png instead of the larger version
<kwwii> in the meantime, jimmac (Jakub Steiner, the tango icon maintainer) created a one canvas workflow which allows an artist to include the different sized svg's in one svg document
<kwwii> which is, in some ways, really interesting when creating an icon
<kwwii> people think creating an icon means making one picture
<kwwii> but it is really creating, in many cases 4 or more images (16x16, 22x22/24x24, 32x32, 48x48,+)
<kwwii> so anyway, if you want to do an oxygen icon the first thing you need is the palette
<kwwii> oh, http://jimmac.musichall.cz/log/?p=436 is a link to the one canvas video from jimmacs blog
<kwwii> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/utils/oxygen.gpl is the oxygen palette for gimp or inkscape
<kwwii> it has a lot of colors, both vibrant and normal
<kwwii> try to use the normal as much as possible
<kwwii> :)
 * Quintasan likes the k3b icon
<Quintasan> :3
<kwwii> in the end, if you really want to make an icon in a given style the best way to learn how to do it is to look at the icons very closely
<kwwii> for this chat, I chose the document-save icon (a floppy disk, which could in itself be discussed to no end)
<kwwii> so if anyone/everyone has the svn icons (ie the scalable smaller sizes) I can go through the basics
<kwwii> anyone interested?
<nantal> yes, i am
<YenTheFirst> me too
<WielkieG> i've just co it
<Quintasan> my artistic skill is near zero but why not
<YenTheFirst> although I don't have the icons, I'll follow your talk
<kwwii> cool...so open no worries, this will give you a feeling for how it works and, perhaps, show you how you could help
<nantal> me too with quintasan
<kwwii> honsestly, picking this icon was luck..give me a chance
<kwwii> open scalable/actions/small/*/document-save.svgz
<kwwii> ie all the sizes in the small directory
<kwwii> a 1x1 preview will suffice
<kwwii> the point is to see how the shapes are simpler as the image get smaller
<Riddell> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/scalable/actions/small   will download just the  small icons (22MB)
<kwwii> if you look closely, you will, unfortunately see that the strokes of some objects at certain sizes don't line up to the object underneath them, which is an error caused by simply scaling the larger sizes down
<kwwii> thanks Riddell
<kwwii> so on the small sizes the image is made of large, simple shapes and gradients
<kwwii> whereas the larger sizes use a texture on the metal part of the floppy
<kwwii> does anyone see the problem with the texture in the larger sizes?
<Riddell> here is just that icon http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/icon.tar.gz
<kwwii> for whatever reason it is off by 4 pixels in both the x and y coordinates
<kwwii> so over-all my point is that drawing pictograms is not drawing pictures...only the very large sizes come close to illustration and illustration is in any case differetn than real artwork
<kwwii> it is about artistic design
<kwwii> and if you really want to learn how to do it, look at the stuff that is already out there very closely
<kwwii> oxygen is about very subtle, realistic surfaces and materials
<kwwii> simple gradients everywhere
<kwwii> although the outer edges of things tend to be a bit darker
<kwwii> which precludes the need to use a line around the icon the define it against the background
<kwwii> which increases the realism
<kwwii> but really, the small oxygen icons are just as simple as any other theme
<kwwii> there is no way around that
<kwwii> it is not a matter of design but a matter of physics
<kwwii> interestingly enough, with the advance of computer displays the tiny little things they are selling today have really high resolutions so larger icons are needed more than ever
<kwwii> funny that...it took a tiny display with high resolution to increase the need to larger sizes icons
<kwwii> people always say that I talk to fast when giving a presentation...I get the feeling that I am typing to fast as well
<kwwii> any questions?
<Riddell> the wrong texture is on the metal slider at the bottom of the floppy disk?
<Quintasan> none so far, I'm amazed by the amount of work you have
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, let me make a screenshot
<Riddell> I see it
<Riddell> how long  does it take to make an icon like that?
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/Screenshot.png shows the problem clearly, I think
<kwwii> in the old days I would have said that a typical icon takes a day to make
<kwwii> some, like arrows and such are so closely related that it takes a few days to hammer out the concept but then you have a lot of icons done quickly
<kwwii> whereas some things take time just to create an idea of the metaphor you want to express
<kwwii> really, it is about creating visual metaphors which people translate into concrete ideas or actions
<kwwii> so they are very important and very hard to do "right"
<YenTheFirst> That was going to be my question (and what I originally thought this talk would be about): How do you go about creating a good visual metaphore?
<YenTheFirst> *metaphor
<kwwii> you can make the most amazing pineapple icon at 16x16 and say it means miscellaneous but people will call you on it for years
<Daskreech> Gotta go!
<kwwii> YenTheFirst: well, the way we have done it is 1) asked ourselves what kind of styling would be appropriate for this metaphor
<Riddell> speaking from experience on the pineapple are we? :)
<kwwii> ie is it something slick and sexy or is it something simple and plain
<kwwii> then, we created a kind of definition for the different icon types
<kwwii> http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?page_id=2 explains the idea
<kwwii> although we probably didn't reach all of those goals, we still try to live by the ideas behind them
<kwwii> so we look at the material type and how it reacts to light
<kwwii> that is very important as the things we make are hyper-realistic at the larger sizes
<kwwii> another thing to take into account is the smaller sizes
<kwwii> how does it work, scale it down, make a simpler version
<kwwii> then go back and change the big version, etc
<kwwii> back and forth to some degree
<kwwii> so depending on the size, the icon gets more complicated
<kwwii> the smaller sizes, although they may seem more challenging or really the things that the new artist could look into first
<kwwii> although, if they are really good at illustration then I would suggest simply talking to me directly
<kwwii> :)
<apachelogger> so
<kwwii> so, as the last part of this, I thought that if enough people are intersted in actually discussing something and working out an idea for an icon we could make one
<kwwii> I was told that there is a need for an icon for the usb image creator (or such)
<Riddell> an icon in ten minutes!
<kwwii> exactly, well, at least the basics
<kwwii> so it occured to me that people only install an image on a usb key and not disk
<kwwii> and as I made the current oxygen usb key icon I figured we could go from there
<apachelogger> *nod*
<kwwii> so open drive-removable-media-usb-pendrive.svg from scalable/devices
<kwwii> ideally we want to say that we are putting kubuntu onto a stick, right?
<kwwii> ie. if I am wrong or you have blood pumping through your brains say something :p
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/scalable/devices/drive-removable-media-usb-pendrive.svgz
<YenTheFirst> my brains are empty and bloodless. :P
<Quintasan> kwwii: Kubuntu logo and an arrow comes to my mind
<kwwii> so we could remove the oxygen branding - trust me, I know them :p I am sure they will be ok with it - and add a kubuntu logo
<kwwii> Quintasan: yes, the logo is good
<kwwii> another thing to look at it how the oxygen icons show adding something new
<kwwii> if you look around (trust me, I have) it uses a white plus symbol on a green 3d globe thingy
<kwwii> not sure if that is what we want for this though
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-feisty-plain.svg  logo
<apachelogger> kwwii: could become a bit crowded, right?
<kwwii> I think making the purple in the usb stick blue and adding a nice kubuntu logo would be enough...maybe a star or something like that to show the act of creation
<kwwii> apachelogger: exactly
<kwwii> this icon will mainly be shown at 48x48 I guess
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know the details of the icon size?
<kwwii> one interesting thing about this icon is that at the time I made it we could not rely on guassian blur support from inkscape so we had to draw the shadow by hand
<apachelogger> it's only shown in the kickoff menu and window decoration I suppose
<kwwii> apachelogger: hehe, so a large version and a *really* small version
<apachelogger> righto
<Riddell> kwwii: I don't I'm afraid
<kwwii> which is a worst case scenario, really
<kwwii> no worries
<kwwii> I'll make this icon blue and add a logo to it
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-usb-creator.png  I am an artist!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-30
<kwwii> Riddell: honestly, it is not going to be much more than that :)
<kwwii> that shows me that perhaps the kubuntu logo should be engraved on it
<kwwii> and perhaps one color
<kwwii> not sure about the rotation
<kwwii> but all in all, that is the main point for this icon
 * apachelogger thinks purple => blue is a good idea
<kwwii> man, I had really hoped to get this icon finished :(
<kwwii> I promise to finish it asap
<Riddell> time up I'm afraid
<kwwii> yepp, thanks for the interest in making boring pictrograms
 * apachelogger applauds
<apachelogger> kwwii: one question though, where do I sign up as one of your groupies? :)
<Riddell> if anyone else gets it finished please add to the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay wiki page
<kwwii> apachelogger: ask my wife, she is in charge of the fans :p
<Wormik> Who will come next?
<apachelogger> hehe, okidoki :D
<kwwii> indeed, if anyone has any ideas or such please add it to the page or email me personally
<sven423> Wormik: /me waves
<Riddell> time for our final talk!
<Riddell> with special guest speaker sven423 from Amarok
 * Kabal458 cheers amaroK!!!!
<Riddell> talking about Amarok Scripting
<sven423> ok, hello everyone ^^
<Riddell> take it away sven423!
<sven423> so, before I start the boring introduction: it would be a good idea if you have a recent version of Amarok installed
<Kabal458> sven423: 2.1.1 good enough?
<sven423> so fire up your favorite package manager and install the latest version tehre is
<sven423> 2.1.1 preferred
<sven423> Kabal458: yes
<Riddell> instrictions here for jaunty users http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<sven423> if you use svn: just fix the bugs you encounter during the next hour ;)
<Riddell> karmic users can just apt-get install amarok
<sven423> while downloading: the introduction
<sven423> my name is Sven Krohlas, i'm in the Amarok team since 2006 or so, back then doing mainly promotion stuff
<sven423> last year I started amarok scripting while integrating the Free Music Charts into Amarok
<sven423> (HINT: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Free+Music+Charts?content=91484 <-- cool script)
<sven423> currently i'm working on a somewhat related GSoC project
<sven423> oh, and the useualy stuff: i'm 26, study computer science in karlsruhe, germany
<sven423> so, that should be enough time to install amarok, I hope ;)
<nantal> 10 seconds, yet :)
<sven423> well, now let's get to scripting
<sven423> hehe, you won't need it in the first 10 seconds
<nantal> it's ready
<sven423> so, basically there are two ways to enhance amarok with scripts: d-bus and qtscript
<sven423> d-bus is the rather "boring" approach. there you can remote.control amarok
<sven423> something like "qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player Play" would amarok start playing, for example
<sven423> this is nice when you have to interact with other apps, but today we focus on the second approach: QtScript
<sven423> == What's QtScript? ==
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/usb-creator.png mine got more blue :P
<sven423> you all heard of ECMA, better known as JavaScript. qtscript is basically javascript with bindings to the qt libs
<sven423> so you can use nearly all of qt in your amarok enhancements
<sven423> the scripts you write get interpreted by the Amarok script engine, which also offers a lot of amarok specific apis
<kwwii> americans and such will know it as javascript, ecma is the real name but mainly only known in europe
<sven423> you have bindings for qtcore, qtxml (very important when parsing information sources), qtgui 8to create your own gui...)
<sven423> qtnetwork, qtsql and, very cool, the qtuitools
<sven423> with the uitools you can create your .ui files graphically in qtdesigner and then use them in amarok
<sven423> so, that paart was very theoretical...
<sven423> == What can be done with QtScript? ==
<sven423> for example: have a look at the services in Amarok 2
<sven423> the LibriVox service is completely written in qtscript
<sven423> also the rather trivial "cool streams" service
<sven423> or, if you installed some additional ones: the BBC and NPR integration, too
 * Riddell finds /usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/scripts/librivox_service/main.js
<sven423> exactly
<sven423> each script consists of at least 2 parts: the main.js and a script.spec file
<sven423> the main.js contains the javascript sources, of course
<sven423> the script.spec some infos amarok needs to know about the script
<sven423> for example: the kind of script we have
<sven423> the ones I mentioned up to now are all "scripted services"
<sven423> they show up in the internet services area and integrate a service of some kind
<sven423> other categroies are: lyrics and generic
<sven423> lyrics scripts are here to integrate... SURPRISE... lyrics from different sources
<sven423> and all the rest(TM) are generic scripts, like the alarm script
<sven423> (which is a cool way to make a radio clock alarm device out of your quad core machine)
<sven423> if you are not yet asleep: go to the script manager
<sven423> there is one gerneric script called "script console"
<sven423> activate it
<sven423> the script console, itself a script, does nothing else but interpret script code you enter there
<sven423> so it's a nice demo and debugging tool
<sven423> enter: Amarok.Window.Statusbar.longMessage( "Hello #kubuntu-devel" );
<sven423> this is a very trivial example of the amarok apis
<Riddell> ooh it works
<sven423> just shows a small notification on the left down corner of the amarok window
<kwwii> so how far does this control go?
<sven423> Amarok.Engine.Play(); <-- starts playback
<kwwii> seems pretty killer, just wondering where one could go with it
<sven423> kwwii: well, a lot of stuff is possible
<sven423> you could for example even send your own sql to the amarok database
<nantal> hhmm
<sven423> Amarok Scripting API
<sven423> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Development/Script_API
<nantal> it doesen't work, i think
<sven423> that's the current api ^
<Kabal458> sven423: is editing tags possible?
<nantal> because it writed "undefined"
<kwwii> works here just fine...really nifty if you ask me
<Riddell> nantal: look in the bottom left of the main amarok window
<nantal> yes, its a button, add aplet
<sven423> nantal: "undefined" means sth did go wrong... a typo, of empty playlist for the play command...
<WielkieG> What's a function for writing to script console?
<kanibal> Can I send "delete * from artist"???
<sven423> WielkieG: the script console itself is not scriptable
<sven423> kanibal: theoretically yes
<cpk> Is there a difference in the level top which JavaScript vs. Python are supported for scripting? I've been playing with both (per the examples in SVN) and would much rather use Python than JavaScript.
<kanibal> So dangerous!!!!
<sven423> kanibal: of course it's as with all code you run on your machine: don't run it if it comes from untrusted sources
<kanibal> ok, of course
<sven423> cpk: with python you could do two thins: use d-bus or write scripted context applets
 * sven423 REALLY wants to encourage everybode to use QtScript
<sven423> due to several reasons:
<sven423> * it runs out of the box, no additional dependencies (as long as you don't use QProcess to run another app)
<sven423> (yeah, finally, my cat jumped onto the desk)
<sven423> * it runs platform independent
<sven423> so from a users point of view: it just works(TM)
<sven423> and it also makes life easier for packagers
<WielkieG> I found something interesting :)
<WielkieG> scriptConsoleMainWindow.historyList.addItem("Hello, World!");
<cpk> got it -- thanks
<sven423> WielkieG: hm?
<WielkieG> it inserts a line into script console
<WielkieG> so it's scriptable, I think :)
<Riddell> meta-scripting
<sven423> that would surprise me...
<sven423> anyway ;)
<sven423> well, the console already does some kind of meta-scripting
<sven423> ok, some important apis:
<sven423> each script gets interpreted in its own script engine
<sven423> so if you want to use some aprts of qt use sth like:
<sven423> Importer.loadQtBinding( "qt.xml" );
<sven423> et voilà: you are able to use QDomDocument and similar stuff in your script
<sven423> perfect for parsing feeds, xml, web sites, etc
<sven423> but... before you can aprse sth you need to download it....
<sven423> so here we have two things: the Downloader and the DataDownloader
<sven423> a = new Downloader( xmlUrl, fmcShowsXmlParser ); <--- from the free music cahrts script
<sven423> downloads from xmlUrl and calls fmcShowsXmlParser() when the download has finished
<sven423> so you don't have to care about networking errors and similar ugly stuff
<sven423> the Downloader is for test, the dataDownlaoder for binaries
<sven423> *text
<sven423> one rather big limitation currently is the influence scripts can have on the gui
<sven423> you can add menu entries to the tools- and settings-menu
<sven423> call the osd or put messages into the status bar
<sven423> create a scripted service... but that's it atm
<sven423> so sadly no context menus in the playlist, yet
<sven423> btw, if anyone has questions: just ask ^^
<Riddell> no scripted centre widgets then?
<sven423> Riddell: NEW NEW NEW in 2.2 svn: yes, there they are possible ^^
<Riddell> that's exciting
<sven423> but not yet in a released version
<sven423> with those something like a karaoke applet could be done
<Riddell> very important applet for conferences that
<sven423> iff there is a good source for lyrics with timestamps on the net
<YenTheFirst> A question in the back of my mind: I never really scripted amarok 1.4, but I understand it could be scripted in ruby. Is that no longer true in 2?
<sven423> YenTheFirst: 1.4 only had DCOP, the successor of D-BUS
<Riddell> rgreening: barbie girl with amarok coming soon!
<rgreening> lol
<sven423> and DCOP/D-BUS can be used from whatever you like
<sven423> Riddell: yeah! ;)
<sven423> YenTheFirst: but as I said before: we would like to encourage everyone to use qtscript, due to the reasons I outliened above
<kanibal> Can I do some DSP with the tracks??
<sven423> kanibal: only when calling external apps with QProcess or implementing the logic in the script...
<sven423> but both would be more or less a hack
<sven423> depending on what you want to do exactly
<Kabal458> Another question: I can't seem to find the spec on the object returned from Amarok.Engine.currentTrack(), is there any way to get the members of this object?
<kanibal> for example a karaoke plugin
<kanibal> remove some frecuences
<sven423> Kabal458: good point, I guess atm you need to look it up in the sources
<Kabal458> yay lol
<sven423> Kabal458: maybe the docs could be improved on that part...
<Kabal458> if i figure it out i'll make a change ;)
<WielkieG> I created write() and list() functions for that purpose :)
<Kabal458> :o can i persuade you to share?
<sven423> kanibal: I guess that's currently not really possible :/
<WielkieG> write = function(str) { scriptConsoleMainWindow.historyList.addItem(str); }
<sven423> sharing is a good keyword: i'd also like to encourage every script developer to use our public SVN
<WielkieG> list = function(obj) { for (x in obj) { write(x); } }
<sven423> we have a directory for contributed scripts there
<sven423> amarok/playground/src/scripts
<sven423> so you get code reviews and are notified early on api changes
<Kabal458> how does the contribution process work?
<sven423> Kabal458: currently... get an svn account, check it in... there are not yet many scripts sot ehre is not yet an established process
<Kabal458> awesome :) how do we go about getting an svn account?
<sven423> we use svn.kde.org
<sven423> somewhere on kde.org the steps are outlined
<Nightrose> Kabal458: there is a page with information on techbase.kde.org
<sven423> Nightrose++
<Kabal458> thanks! alright I'll have a look
<Nightrose> Kabal458: if you have questions about that poke me
<sven423> so, one nice feature i'd like to show: Amarok-Urls <--- I REALLY love those
<Nightrose> or sven423
<sven423> open a service in amarok, like jamendo, the fmc, librivox, magnatune, etc
<sven423> right click on an album -> add bookmark
<sven423> or better: "bookmark this album"
<sven423> then add the "bookmarks" applet to the context view
<sven423> there you see the bookmark
<sven423> select it
<sven423> and in the address filed you see sth like:
<sven423> amarok://navigate/service/Free%20Music%20Charts//%222009-05%20/%20May%202009%22
<sven423> those urls can be used to navigate in amarok, send links to free albums to your friends, etc
<sven423> also as position markers
<sven423> inside a song
<sven423> the service front page in the services context applet uses those
<sven423> or the fmc-script to link to jamendo in the song details info
<sven423> and yes, theoretically they can also be used in web sites to open a specific album in amarok
<sven423> (but please make it so that other players still work, too)
<sven423> so with that you can make cross-service features or integrate amarok with a web application
<sven423> ok, those were the most important points on my cheat sheet ^^
<sven423> questions, questions, questions ^^
<Riddell> how hard is it to export a qtscript API from within an application?
<sven423> oh, dammit, I just have to do such stuff for my GSoC project
<sven423> as long as you want to export QObject based classes: quite easy
<sven423> others are relatively hard, you need to write wrappers and suchs tuff
<sven423> but for QObject based ones you can make all public slots available to a script within minutes
<sven423> (once you understood how it goes)
<sven423> the code for that is in ScriptManager.cpp in Amarok
<sven423> also AmarokTest.cpp does that stuff
<WielkieG> sven423: (a bit offtopic) What do you know about integrating QtWebKit's JSC into QtScript?
<sven423> not much
<sven423> I doN't know which js engine qt is using for scripts internally
<sven423> but I think code sharing would really make sense
<sven423> so maybe there is some webkit code in it... dunno
<YenTheFirst> time for me to go. Thank you for your talks!
<Riddell> it's been a packed five hours, well done to anyone who followed all the talks
<sven423> so, I hope it was not too much information for one hour ^^
<Riddell> and thanks very much to our speakers, sven423, kwwii, rgreening, apachelogger
<WielkieG> I'll better go too. Thank you all for that interesting conversation :)
<kanibal> sven423: there is a plan for a graphic equalizer?
<Kabal458> sven423: nah its good! I will have to look into SVN Amarok
<Riddell> I'll put edited  logs up tomorrow on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay  the full thing is at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sven423> kanibal: yep, but we need phonon support for that. but afaik it is being worked on
<Riddell> the channel is open for any questions now, on Amarok or KDE or Kubuntu
<kanibal> ok, thanks
<Riddell> although it's probably bed time for the Europeans
<rgreening> yay
 * apachelogger will so fall alseep tomorrow at the dentist's :D
<sven423> it's 2AM here ;)
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> awesome talks
<rgreening> 9:30 here
<kanibal> this is the way to "Amarok Media Player"?
<Riddell> rgreening: what sort of weird timezone are you on?
 * rgreening is playing new Indiana game on WII
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> NDT
<rgreening> GMT -3:30
<rgreening> UTC -2:30
<rgreening> back to wii
<sven423> oh, I almost forgot
<sven423> http://krohlas.de/blog/2009-06-24-LinuxTag_Berlin.odp
<sven423> slides of a workshop about amarok scripting ^
<sven423> basically I did that stuff inside there
<apachelogger> sven423: add it to http://www.kde.org/kdeslides/
<kanibal> thanks
<sven423> apachelogger: good idea... tomorrow then
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Contributors Channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Monday 19:00UTC | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Riddell> clever kubotu
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> :)
<yuriy> not much of a Q&A?
 * apachelogger is too tired for A :P
<apachelogger> gotta go to bed
<Riddell> yuriy: after 5 hours of tutorials everyone is a bit tired for it :)
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<DaskreeCH> How was Tutorial day?
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: it kicked arse
 * sven423 goes to sleep
<sven423> cu
<DaskreeCH> Whoot :-)
<Riddell> but time for sleep now
<claydoh> missed tutorials day :( darn work keeps getting in the way :/
<kanibal> the tutorials are here : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/29/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<claydoh> I know, just missed being able to be 'live'
<blackmoon> hi, what's the right place for report a bug for "kgpg~ppa" ?
<Lure> Riddell: after reading KubuntuKarmicSocialFromtheStart: should we add kipi-plugins to cd to have also facebook/flickr/picasaweb/... photo sharing expirience in gwenview by default?
 * Lure does not recall what was the reason for not having it in jaunty - probably cd space issues, as always :-(
<Riddell> morning lovely people
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey!
<blackmoon> hi, what's the right place for report a bug for "kgpg~ppa" ?
<Riddell> blackmoon: go for it
<blackmoon> Riddell: In Kgpg, when I click on menu: "Keys" --> "Generating new key pair" --> "Expert Mode" (button), not all options (for expert) appears in the Konsole window. The "--gen-key" must be replaced with "--gen-key --expert" in the file "keysmanager.cpp" at line 505.   Patch is here: http://pastebin.com/m4e7cfe40
 * apachelogger rubies a parser for KDE po moves
<jscurtu> Riddell: Hi Riddell... Have a question about packagin KDE, right now I am downloading me the KDE sources from svn /tag/4.2.95... paralell I am getting me the KDE sources from apt-get source... I am doing this for exercise only, I want to copy the debian directorys to the /tag/4.2.95 sources and compile them on to my system... all I want to know is if that will work, or is this not a good idea?? can I remove the patches to get a vanilla 
<Riddell> that'll work
<jscurtu> cool.... thanks..
<Riddell> it'll moan about not having a .orig.tar.gz but that's not a problem
<Riddell> you can rm debian/patches/* if you want no changes
<jscurtu> wanted to make the .orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> tar zcf kdetoys_4.2.95svn20090630.orig.tar.gz kdetoys
<Riddell> would do it
<Riddell> note that kdelibs is kde4libs for source package
<jscurtu> I seen that kdebase was split in more sources then the original, so i have to seperate them right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> kdebase/workspace becomes kdebase-workspace, same for runtime
<jscurtu> exact, thought so...
<jscurtu> thanks for your help, now that i know i am on the right way i will continue :-)
<blackmoon> Riddell: have you take down the bug for kgpg? :)
<Riddell> blackmoon: it's now on my todo to look into
<Riddell> blackmoon: I'll get to it shortly, bugs with patches are the best sort :)
 * apachelogger got lost in hash/array logic
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Council vote https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+polls
<blackmoon> Riddell: ok, great :)
<DreadKnight> just awesome... did some updates recently and now i don't have sound ... not even kmix in the tray
<Riddell> Lure: that's something we should consider
<DreadKnight> i should stop updating this
<Riddell> DreadKnight: same here
<Riddell> alsa problem I think, alsamixer doesn't start
<DreadKnight> ......
<DreadKnight> this is lame
<DreadKnight> i should make a tattoo saying "never upgrade a non stable install, because shit always break up for sure"
<DreadKnight> i blame it all on intel because of the crap video drivers from jaunty
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> hope i will have sound within a day or two at most..
<DreadKnight> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3995
<DreadKnight> what it annoys me is that now there is rekonq as well (which is useless duplicated effort and has a 'rekrap' name as well)
<DreadKnight> seems both are in the repository, gonna take them for a test run
<DreadKnight> hmm, rekonq is nicer than arora
<Tm_T> but is not as ready IIRC
<DreadKnight> uses kde icons, has good default for GUI (no bookmarks toolbar, no shitty bookmarks, nicer start page leading to kde, home button and new tab)
<DreadKnight> but I guess that stuff can be configured out for default installs
<Tm_T> sure can, and Arora uses "KDE icons" here
<DreadKnight> how many years does it takes for web browsers to get a new tab button by default...
<DreadKnight> yeah, probably not the latest trunk version binary in karmic
<DreadKnight> anyway, arora has way better name
<Tm_T> hmm, I have several months old binary
<DreadKnight> i used 0.7.1
<DreadKnight> it has kde icons, but way less used than rekonq
<DreadKnight> oh, arora has a new tab button, which i expected to be a close tab one
<DreadKnight> neat
<Riddell> rekonq is nice but the upstream says it's not ready for use and has big re-writes coming so we go with what's ready
<DreadKnight> good
<DreadKnight> they both worked flawlessly with google docs ^^
<DreadKnight> damn fast
<jussi01> oh bollocks...
<jussi01> Riddell: can haz kubuntu membership? :/
<DreadKnight> can haz sound in karmic? :\
<Mamarok> jussi01: you don't have that yet?
<jussi01> Mamarok: Im an *ubuntu* member...
<jussi01> DreadKnight: no!
<jussi01> :D
<DreadKnight> jussi01: T_T
<Mamarok> so am I, and a Kubuntu one too :)
<DreadKnight> *sniff*
 * jussi01 cant vote in the kubuntu council vote atm :/
 * DreadKnight feels like installing another distro
<DreadKnight> this is what i get for upgrading all the time
<Mamarok> jussi01: try influencing me in secret :)
<DreadKnight> lol
<jussi01> Mamarok: hahah
<Riddell> I hear the going rate for a Yes vote is 10 bug fixes
<jussi01> Mamarok: they are all good choices though :D
<Riddell> jussi01: you have to come to a meeting I'm afraid
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, may I be so lazy as to ask when the next one is?
<Riddell> jussi01: none planned, after GCDS
<jussi01> oh :/
<jussi01> *grumble*
 * jussi01 goes to secretly influence Mamarok
<Riddell> Czessi: ping?
<Riddell> Czessi: going to send the poster to GCDS?
<jussi01> Riddell: also, was going to ask if you knew why we dont automount the iphone picture dir, as ubuntu does?
<Riddell> jussi01: does it appear in the device applet?
<jussi01> nope
<Riddell> probably an issue with solid then
<Riddell> not recognising what hal is telling it
<Tm_T> but meh, I wouldn't touch to rekonq even with long stick, maybe that's just me and my suspiciousness
<jussi01> ok. what can we/I do to help? Ill report a bug soonish, but other than that?
<Riddell> poke ervin :)
<jussi01> ok  then :)
<Ke> what is the relation between webkit part and rekonq?
<Ke> nothing?
<Riddell> nothing yet, I believe rekonq is being rewritten to use kdewebkit
<Ke> having a browser that could cache things in memory and do ui actions in separate threads from IO delays would be ♥
<Tm_T> Ke: indeed, for fun though, it's interesting to compare CLI-browsers opening pages containing "only"(one or two pics isn't really slowdown) text and doing the same with GUI browser
<Tm_T> speed difference is huge
<Czessi> Riddell: Hi, didn't you read my emails? Today I'n'T  time to go to the post offen, I can do it fist time tomorrow, but it needs 10 days to arrived at GCDS and then the GCDS is over. I ask some people at Linuxtag i they can pick up the poster stand, but i've find nobody
<Czessi> Riddell: Today I'n'T  => Today I've no
<Czessi> Riddell: Nightrose and sebas also knowing about the poster stand problem
<Riddell> Czessi: meh fooey
<Riddell> best not bother then if nobody will volunteer to carry it and it'll take too long to post
<micmord> Riddell: last night irc log? Where I can find it?
<seele> i'm a little confused how the poll thing works on launchpad
<seele> the kubuntu council members 2009 poll says it is closed?
<seele> but then there are a list of individuals
<neversfelde> and you can vote all 4 members with yes
<neversfelde> what happens when everyone is doing that? :)
<seele> ooh, so each person is their own poll?
<neversfelde> yes
<shtylman> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/weW7mfVn.html <-- mofux over at #oxygen passsed that along to me as another potential idea
<Riddell> shtylman: is nice, fitting in with the air theme quite well
<shtylman> indeed
<Riddell> seele: "kubuntu council members 2009" was a mistake, ignore it
<shtylman> im gonna try to put it on my skeleton app and see how that goes in the next day or two
<Riddell> micmord: irclogs.ubuntu.com    working on the edited version now
<jscurtu> Riddell: its me agian, one more question I got kdeaccessibility compiled, did a dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing and it shows me : dh_install: debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkttsd.so exists in debian/tmp/ but is not installed to anywhere .......... what do I do in such a situation?
<micmord> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> jscurtu: I suspect there's a  debian/not-instaled file with  an explaination of why that's not used
<jscurtu> ohh.... yea, it says #dev symlink
<jscurtu> ./usr/lib/libkttsd.so
<Czessi> Riddell: I'm sorry but I did my best. You know that the last 2 years I've ship the poster stand to akademy but this year is not enough time.
<shtylman> Riddell: would we be ok with the upper left corner branding? ... I think it looks nice :)
<seele> "Who is the best looking Kubuntu developer?"
<seele> ^^ I dont remember being able to vote in that one :D
 * shtylman is
<shtylman> :)
<Riddell> shtylman: how about grepping /etc/lsb-release and get the  DISTRIB_ID and  DISTRIB_RELEASE  then  s/Ubuntu/Kubuntu/
<Riddell> shtylman: that way it'll do something sensible for derivatives
<seele> Riddell: did you use changing the plasma panel as an example last night?
<shtylman> Riddell: see.... this is why we keep you around :p
<Riddell> seele: yes, although  I may have done entirely the wrong thing
<seele> the wrong thing?
<Riddell> seele: I changed the string but it was mentioned that there was another applet which it should be changed to?
<Riddell> Czessi: yeah not your fault.  was linuxtag good?
<neversfelde> "Who is the best looking Kubuntu developer?"  => This poll has no winner(s).
<neversfelde> rofl
<seele> Riddell: i don't think so. All we want to do is change the default widgets on the panel. There is only one panel correct?
 * apachelogger demands reports from linuxtag
<Riddell> seele: correct
<apachelogger> neversfelde: all kubuntu devs are good looking :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<seele> apachelogger: on the internet everyone is good looking
<Czessi> Riddell: yes. but shipit did't send us any cds. i'll blog about this evenig
<claydoh> 'tis true, you all are extremely attractive
<apachelogger> seele: good point :D
<seele> hmm.. how many kubunteros will be at gcds? we should plan a kubuntu dinner one night
 * apachelogger won't :(
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-orphans-parser
<apachelogger> somehow I have an addition for long branch names :D
<apachelogger> addiction even
<nixternal> good morning kubunuts
<shtylman> Riddell: have we gotten a logo for the kde menu in kubuntu style?
<nixternal> shtylman: ya, check kde-look...that same person has also been on the mailing list abou tit
<Riddell> shtylman: nothing has changed
<e-jat> morning nixternal
<dpm> hey apachelogger, thanks a lot for the feedback on Kubuntu translations and on the kde-l10n-orphans-parser !
<apachelogger> yw :)
<nixternal> you actually gave feedback and didn't chew someones head off?
<DreadKnight> damn kubuntu... now freezes after i while i log in... except mouse
<DreadKnight> fail
<Riddell> tsk, wiki broken
<Riddell> feels like treacle..
<Riddell> seele: I'll be there
<Riddell> kwwii: are you going?
<seele> Riddell: you feel like a layered pudding?
<seele> Riddell: i assume Nightrose will be there too so maybe it will be a small dinner
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, I will be there from the 4th - 8th
<Nightrose> seele: gcds? not going :(
<seele> Nightrose: nooo
<Nightrose> yea *sob*
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> I just realized that I didn't eat anything yet
<Riddell> nixternal: can you eye over and publish http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1872
<nixternal> sure thing
<nixternal> done
<Riddell> agateau: you going to GCDS?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
 * rgreening wishes he could go
<e-jat> anyone here having prob with display in karmic ?
<nixternal> dang, I need someone to do my voting for me since I won't be there
<Riddell> nixternal: I can proxy if need be
<e-jat> cant enable the desktop effect .. it happen to me previously but after updating .. it fixed ..then after doing updating this eve .. its happened back :(
<nixternal> Riddell: can I just email you the form?
<Riddell> nixternal: dunno. sebas?
<nixternal> I need to re-read that email because I think that was already answered
<e-jat> where should i check ?
<nixternal> Riddell: email is fine...I will fill that out and get it to you
<seele> JontheEchidna: what's the status on the avatar in the kickoff menu? did you send a patch upstream? is it something we can patch in kubuntu in the meantime before they commit it?
<mamr> hi, will there be kubuntu 4.3 rc1 packages in launchpad or should I help reporting bugs with the 4.3 beta?
<Riddell> there will be packages once it has been released
<mamr> cool
<mamr> thanks for your answer
<mgraesslin> would anyone mind to package Aurorae? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Aurorae+Theme+Engine?content=107158
<mgraesslin> I would try myself but RC packages aren't available yet and I don't have packaging experience
<refic> yeah, that'd be cool
<nixternal> Riddell: you've got mail :)
<Riddell> anything I should include in the desktop team Kubuntu update?
<nixternal> besides the face you all rock?
<DreadKnight> holy shit, kubuntu is in a really bad shape today
<DreadKnight> *sigh*
<nixternal> are you using karmic?
<nixternal> it is working just fine for me
<apachelogger> really the rosetta UI needs to be redone
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Tonio_: plasma-widget-network-manager needs a removal request
<apachelogger> renamed to -networkmanagement
<seele> Riddell: did you sign up for the GCDS tourist trip?
<seele> i guess i can just check the wikipage
<nixternal> don't do any updates today unless you want nothing to work :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: please check my latest mail on the translation thread
<apachelogger> apparently kscreensaver/kxsconfig/hacks.pot gets imported, which should not happen
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ same for you, I am not sure about qtcurve and how similar the kcm-gtk stuff is to what the gtk-qt-engine used :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: conflicts/replace/provides on the new upload should suffice right ?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> transitional package
<apachelogger> Tonio_: + file a removal request with the archive admins
<rgreening> nixternal: yeah, my audio puked today with updates.. think it was the udev
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, well I've never been able to understand why is a transitionnal package any better...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: have an explanation ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: because it transits ;-)
<apachelogger> less to worry about for upgrades
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when used together conflicts, replaces and provides gives the same result
<apachelogger> also, without it, apt-get will just whine about how -network-manager is provided by -networkmanagement
<apachelogger> but not actualyl just go ahead and install it
<apachelogger> Tonio_: no, it does not
<Tonio_> apachelogger: with just provides it won't indeed, but afai, with the 3 together, it should...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway a transitionnal package is probably easier
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but you're right it won't transit, it will remove your current package and install the new one
<apachelogger> Tonio_: never read that in the policy, if it works with all three it might just be magic :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and that can fail due to apt/dpkg options
 * apachelogger continues beating the crap out of old launchpad templates
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it would make sense for me that conflicts/replaces to that
<Tonio_> in your cache
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can you add members to Kubuntu Ninjas on LP?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: pardon?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: then, can you add me? I poked vorian to do this but he seems busy and told us to generate our keys to top secret ppa ;)
<apachelogger> and who will attest that you are really supposed to become ninja? :P
<Quintasan> hmm good one, I though being invited into bunKer is good enough :P
<Riddell> seele: yes I signed up
<seele> Riddell: it looks like it is 80% KDE people going too, hehe
<Quintasan> apachelogger: also, kdewebdev update is in bzr
 * Quintasan is going out to fix borked computer
<vorian> Quintasan: added
 * vorian waves
<Quintasan> vorian: thanks :)
<vorian> no problem
<Riddell> _Groo_: what happened to liblastfm or whatever it was?
<Tm_T> Riddell: benefits from removing Konqueror are mostly: some size in CD and one line in application menu, else?
<Riddell> Tm_T: following the ubuntu philosophy of picking the one best app for the CD
<Tm_T> Riddell: indeed, does Arora have all needed functionality to replace Konqueror as web browser?
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> hmmm, didn't notice any functionality to save passwords
<Tm_T> have to doublecheck
<Riddell> oh stuff like that is missing but we've spec'ed it and they should be working on it
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's good then
<Tm_T> Riddell: as long as Konqueror is seemlessly available, I see no issue on this then (:
<Tm_T> seamlessly even
<Riddell> but look at the tutorials day logs, as soon as we say "using arora" half the people go "yay" and half go "but will konq go too, I need my konq"
<Riddell> it is silly to have duplicated functionality like that
<claydoh> the downside is that those who think KDE is trying to kill Konq will have ammo
<claydoh> and to some kubuntu=kde in some cases
<Tm_T> claydoh: yup, that's why Konqueror have to be seamlessly available, almost as it has never been gone
<claydoh> Tm_T:  :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: several things missing indeed, well, if these issues are fullfilled, I'm fine with this default
<Tm_T> it's not for _me_ anyway
 * Tm_T doesn't use defaults on almost anything
<claydoh> Riddell:  dis you speak of *why* we would change default browsers in the tutorials day?
<Tm_T> arora has poor cookie handling functionality
 * claydoh is starting to read the logs
<Riddell> claydoh: rgreening did a bit
<Riddell> from my side I just want to be able to read slashdot
<Tm_T> Riddell: with Konqueror you can't ?
<claydoh> Riddell: that is a good reason. other sites as well facebook used to not work
<Tm_T> claydoh: Konqueror is bit dodgy with google services too
<claydoh> amazon is another
<Riddell> ebay never has
<claydoh> ebay is ok for me
<claydoh> but wasn't not too long ago
<DreadKnight> Riddell: how will i know when to update to have sound fixed?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<DreadKnight> i'm more and more scared to update
<DreadKnight> i should have learned my lesson months ago
<DreadKnight> :\
<Tm_T> claydoh: I prolly have less issues than most of users, as I'm riding on trunk
<claydoh> Tm_T:  I am not :)
<freinhard> anyone else with no wlan on karmic?
<vorian> here's a few screenies of qwit http://machinecrusade.net/qwit/
<apachelogger> Im parsing for my life
<nixternal> how come choqok is so slow on updating twitter stuff? it takes a while for my twitter updates to come in
<Tm_T> nixternal: perhaps it's because of twitter? it's fast here with identi.ca
<nixternal> ya, same here
<nixternal> it is weird
<nixternal> it isn't twitter because the plasmoid is fast
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> nixternal: these use same method?
<nixternal> have no idea honestly, haven't looked into choqok
<Tm_T> perhaps people in #choqok know better than me
<nixternal> no, you should know better! :p
<Tm_T> I refuse
<neversfelde> there was a twitter bug for < 0.6.1
<nixternal> I am using 0.6.1
<Tm_T> I'm using current trunk, if that makes any difference
<Tm_T> apparently 0.6-series that too
<DreadKnight> will firefox 3.5 be default soon?
<DreadKnight> my firefox is damn slow after latest updates.. at least i got sound back
<DreadKnight> (um sry, firefox is ubuntu stuff)
<DreadKnight> im not sure how to install firefox 3.5 without synaptic and all the gnome crap
<neversfelde> DreadKnight: apt-get install --no-install-reommends
<DreadKnight> neversfelde: thanks xD
<Riddell> ooh Monika|K came back
<Monika|K> back? Like 21 hours later? ^^
<Monika|K> hi Jon :)
<ghostcube> hi peoples
<ghostcube> is there a roadmap for kde 4.3
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> techbase.kde.org has that
<ghostcube> thx
<ghostcube> hmmm but rc1 isnt out or so its a bit behind the map i think or am i wrong :)
<ghostcube> oh my fault
<ghostcube> nm
<ghostcube> wrong line oo
 * Sime is busting for RC1 to appear so that he can update the laptop before GCDS.
<neversfelde> we are not packaging KDE 4.3 anymore, planned is a slow but steadily downgrade to KDE 2 :D
<DreadKnight> both rekonq and arora are stupid.
<DreadKnight> wish devs would stop being arrogant and work together
<DreadKnight> this is my final conclusion after using them all day
<Monika|K> neversfelde sounds like a good plan ;)
<neversfelde> yes every 6 mont one step back
<neversfelde> 4.2, 4.1, 4.0!, 3.5.10 and so on ;)
<Monika|K> good, 2011 finally back to KDE 3.5 :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<pan_de> what's wrong with kde 3.5? i'm still using it on my desktop :)
<claydoh> 2.2, man, 2.2 3.0 was a mess :)
<claydoh> shouldn't have been released to the public  :)
<Monika|K> that sounds awefully similar to 4.0
<claydoh> back in the day, it was , a little
<Monika|K> pan_de nothing is wrong with KDE 3.5. It's beautiful.
<claydoh> but when it was new it was always called 'xp-like'
<Ke> except kpdf, which can't rotate the view
 * claydoh loves all kde
 * claydoh still has hois Lycoris install disks, kde2.2 goodness as well as kde3 :)
<Monika|K> xp-like? lol ... history repeats itself
<claydoh> my point :)
<d_ed> my boss still had kwin themed like KDE2
<d_ed> it makes me cry inside each time I see it.
<neversfelde> oh, the power battery in the tray. nice!
<DreadKnight> Riddell: don't implement arora or rekonq by default!
<JontheEchidna> my dad originally chose KDE because it looked the most like CDE, which he had used at his old job
<JontheEchidna> He uses the keramik window decoration, which I find to be barftastic :x
<Monika|K> hm, Keramik doesn't look so bad
<blizzz> my dentist uses keramik, too
<blizzz> i was a keramik fan in times of kde 3.
<neversfelde> on no!
<blizzz> now i am sculpture fan, too bad it does not work with tragedy theme :(
<Monika|K> Redmond \0/
<Monika|K> just kidding
<d_ed> I like that in KDE4.3 there is still one called "Modern System" which was clearly written 10 years ago
<Riddell> any of our new tutorialed helpers want to package Aurorae theme engine? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Aurorae+Theme+Engine?content=107158
<Riddell> don't all jump at once :)
<d_ed> hold on, lemme look
<d_ed> I can give it a go.
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> first step is to compile it by handand check that it works
<d_ed> already on it :-)
<d_ed> boo!
<Tm_T> shouldn't that be taken from svn? (;)
<d_ed> requiring KDElibs4.2.92
<d_ed> I'm on KDE 4.3 beta, which is at 4.2.90
<Riddell> d_ed: are you using karmic or jaunty?
<d_ed> Jaunty
<sebas> nixternal: emailing a scanned proxy form is fine
<d_ed> I have a karmic VM
<d_ed> but I didn't think anything newer had been packaged
<Riddell> d_ed: /msged
<mgraesslin> Riddell and other packagers: Aurorae requires KDE 4.3 RC
<mgraesslin> Tm_T: there are no changes in svn
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: hmm, looks like it yes
<Tm_T> atleast none yet
<mgraesslin> I moved it today into kwin source directory and checked that there are no changes ;-)
<mgraesslin> as starting from now I have to backport them to kde-look
<Tm_T> hmm, how so?
<mgraesslin> Tm_T: we will break the decoration API again in 4.4 to get window tabbing. So I won't be able to just dump svn into a tarball as soon as tabbing support hits trunk
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: I undestand that (:
<mgraesslin> well it's not so bad for us as for poor Compiz devs
<mgraesslin> we currently destroy their kde-window-decorator with each new KDE release
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: you know when this tab support will enter the svn? as in, is there branch which will be merged already
<mgraesslin> I don't know exactly how far it is, but Zarin (mentor) already started discussing design issues with Nuno
<mgraesslin> so I hope it will happen soon that we have lots of time till release
<mgraesslin> and Jorge sent us a patch to mailing list
<Tm_T> good good
<mgraesslin> and then merging window tiling and kwin is the über window manager :-)
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: as I'm hanging on trunk, if there's some test needed, just poke me and I'll look if I can help
<mgraesslin> yeah thanks - I'll remeber :-)
<Tm_T> that's if you don't have enough folks complaining already (;)
<mgraesslin> normaly quite fast
<mgraesslin> people notice kwin hangups ;-)
<lubyou> im looking for kwallet api docs. any pointers?
<lubyou> erf wrong channel
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-01
<seele> can anyone get flash to work in arora?
<JontheEchidna> works fine here
<ScottK> Right, but you're sick and went to the dentist today.  You aren't a credible witness.
<ScottK> ;-)
<seele> how did you install it? i used the deb packaged and restarted arora and it still isnt working
<JontheEchidna> I installed flashplugin-installer a while back
<seele> hum.. that is already installed
<seele> grr
<seele> i'm not giving it a passing grade if i can't get hulu to work!
 * seele stomps her foot
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, hulu didn't work the last time I tried it
<JontheEchidna> youtube works, though
<JontheEchidna> yeah, hulu no workey
<seele> yeah, screw that. F
<Quintasan> hi \o
<hunger> Very quiet today... Is everybody traveling to akademy?
<freinhard> nope, some don't ;)
<Tm_T> wish I were
<pkt> It seems the reverse dependencies of kdebase-runtime 4.2.95 are in karmic while kdebase-runtime itself isn't
<seaLne> should any updates yesterday in kde settings disable keyboard layouts? today i had to re enable them
<neversfelde> same here
<seaLne> and i want my sound back, makes video editing hard *sulk* ;)
<refic> :)
<pkt> what happened to your sound? pulse audio?
<hunger> seaLne: I think there were some xorg/hal updates that broke keyboard layouts in X yesterday.
<seaLne> pkt: hmm actually it looks like sound is working again \o/ alsa just seemed to be crashing which was weird kmix would die if you did anything and alsamixer wouldn't work either
<pkt> seaLine: that is good news, since my sound is still not working
<pkt> but I don't care enough to look, there are bigger problems for now :)
<pkt> btw, I think the reason behind the current kde fiasco is the buggy kdepimlibs5 package
<pkt> in kdelibs5.install it should have been libgpgme*.so.2.2.1 not 2.2.0
<pkt> I mean kdepimlibs5.install of course
<Trouble> KDE 4.3 RC1 has been officially relleased on kde.org! \o/
<Ke> yays
<pkt> there is a circular dependency that troubles me
<pkt> kdebase-runtime -> kdebase-workspace -> libknotificationitem1 -> kdebase-runtime
<pkt> this is also for build dependencies (!)
<pkt> I can't understand how kdebase-runtime can be built with such a dependency
<pkt> is it really needed?
 * ScottK thought we fixed that.
<pkt> ScottK: thanks, I 'll try an apt-get update
<ScottK> pkt: I mean a while ago.  We may have inadvertently dropped the fix.
<pkt> ScottK: yeah, it is not working right now
<pkt> what was the fix btw?
<lex79> pkt: a line in debian/rules
<ScottK> Something like dpkg-shlibs -x whateverbinarynamefromkdebase-runtime in libknotificationitem1 debian/rules
<ScottK> lex79: Can you check that?
<lex79> ScottK: in kdelibs-experimental ?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.
<lex79> ok
<pkt> cool, that would be nice
<pkt> I will try it here too
<divan> hi all - quick question(if anyone knows) - when will kde 4.3 rc1 be hitting any kubuntu repo now that its out?
<pkt> soon probably
<ScottK> divan: It's mostly, if not all, in Karmic now.
<pkt> isn't 4.3rc1 the 4.2.95?
<lex79> yes it is
<pkt> then indeed it is almost there but the kubuntu-desktop metapackage is uninstallable right now
<ScottK> Except pimlibs totall ftbfs.
<divan> ScottK: Thanks - jaunty? switching to Karmic might be a bit too buggy for me just yet :)
<pkt> yeah
<ScottK> Dunno, but I know the PPA for backports is being worked.
<pkt> I posted the fix in this channel :)
<pkt> just up libgpgme++ from 2.2.0 -> 2.2.1 everywhere (kdepimlibs5.install) and it works
<pkt> now if that bug with kdebase-runtime/kdelibs is fixed too, the whole should work (hopefully) :)
<ScottK> pkt: Thanks.  I'm looking at pimlibs now.
<micmord> Hi kubuntu folks, does anyone knows if someone is working on porting "kiosktool" on KDE4? I am lock to kde3 on kubuntu 8.04.2 :-(
<ScottK> micmord: There has been some discussion about it, but I don't know how much progress.
<ScottK> micmord: #kde-devel is probably a better place to ask.
<micmord> ScottK: thanks
 * ScottK is fixing pimlibs....
<freinhard> ScottK: in case you have a look at kdepim, would be nice to know why ktimetracker_plugin.dekstop get's lost.
<ScottK> freinhard: It'll be long enough before I get to it that I'll probably forget.  You might ping whoever did the current upload.
<ScottK> Bonus points for Riddell on pimlibs for uploading it to the archive with ~ppa1 still on it.
<Tm_T> ScottK: that's there so we can see if you catch it
<pkt> hmm, kdelibs-experimental's debian/rules is one line only :/
<pkt> it probably needs an override or such
<lex79> pkt: i'm working on it
 * ScottK is on the phone.
<pkt> lex79: thanks, tell me if you could use any help/testing/etc :)
<lex79> :)
<lex79> ok, testbuild done, fixed
<lex79> ScottK: fixed in bzr
<pkt> lex79: great, thanks :)
<lex79> yep
<ScottK> Off the phone.  Test building the old pimlibs first to make sure I can replicate the failure, then I'll try pkt's fix.   Working on lex79's circular build-dep fix in the mean time ....
<lex79> and fixing launchpad bug 394168 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394168 in kdeartwork "error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdewallpapers_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394168
<ScottK> pkt: The magical cdbs incantation (thanks to lex79) is DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_ALL := -- -xkdebase-runtime
<ScottK> lex79: Later.  I'll work my way up the stack.
<lex79> Yes ok
<lex79> ScottK:
<lex79> [01:35:23] <Riddell> kdepimlibs fixed
<lex79> [01:35:29] <Riddell> took an svn snapshot
<lex79> [01:35:33] <Riddell> seems to have fixed kdepim too
<ScottK> lex79: It's FTBFS in the archive currently.
<lex79> very good
<lex79> ironic :)
<pkt> SkottK: thanks for the info
<pkt> I 'm a real newbie in cdbs :)
<lex79> me too lol
<ScottK> pkt: Assuming your recommended fix for pimlibs works, I'll credit you in debian/changelog.  How do you want to be listed?  Pantelis Koukousoulas?
<pkt> yeah, I don't mind
<pkt> it is my real name
<ScottK> I can also steal all the credit if you don't want to be listed?
<Tm_T> "pick me pick me!"
<pkt> hehe
 * Tm_T shames him/her/itself
<Drknezz> Hi guys!
<Drknezz> I want to ask something, why did you leave adept? packagekit is so bad, it barely displays GUI apps, and not all of 'em :(
<pkt> probably because packagekit is cross-distro
<Drknezz> but packagekit is evil
<Drknezz> it is very limited
<pkt> whatever gui features are missing can probably be added
<Tm_T> Drknezz: can you provide precise data how it is limited?
<ScottK> Drknezz: Adept was basically dead upstream.
<ScottK> Tm_T: It is limited.
<Drknezz> although kpackagekit has good looks, when you search for devel packages, none show up
<Drknezz> whille in synaptic, packages are there
<Tm_T> ScottK: yes, but saying "it's limited" itself tells nothing to me
<ScottK> Drknezz: Essentially we don't develop a KDE package management front end.  We went with the one we thought had the best change of being developed/maintained by someone else as we don't have the people to do it.
<Drknezz> Tm_T: it is very "newbie-oriented", and when you search for devel packages which you dont know their names.... :/
<Drknezz> ScottK: hmmm... reasonable enough
<Tm_T> interesting
<pkt> I always just use the command-line
<ScottK> Tm_T: My two favorites is it doesn't handle config file differences and doesn't verify packages are signed (Adept 3 didn't do this one either, but Adept 2 did)
<Drknezz> ScottK: but i have a question, if Adet was cool, easy to use, and powerful in kde 3, why it became so crippled on Kde4?
<Tm_T> Drknezz: KDE4 != KDE3
<ScottK> Drknezz: Because it had to be essentially rewritten to port it to KDE4 and the port was never finished.
<Drknezz> pkt: try using apt-cache for all your package searching ;)
<Drknezz> Tm_T: ¬¬
<pkt> that is what I do :)
<Tm_T> Drknezz: there's wajig (:)
<freinhard> adept took hours to load and searching was a pain on slow hardware. i like packagekit+index
<pkt> I also use the web of course ;)
<Drknezz> ScottK: The mantainer said he left the project because you just suddenly moved on to packagekit
<Tm_T> Drknezz: says where?
<ScottK> Drknezz: That's true.  That's why I said barely maintained, not unmaintained.
<ScottK> Tm_T: It's accurate.
<Drknezz> freinhard: try searching for kernel packages with kpackagekit ;)
<Drknezz> ScottK: oh well :/
<Drknezz> ScottK: I'll have to use Synaptic's lame grey-brown appearance when ran as root
<ScottK> Drknezz: Adept was being done by one person who wasn't very motivated about it (this isn't a criticism, just the situation).
<Drknezz> ScottK, i understand
<ScottK> Drknezz: The command line tools really are better IMO.
<ScottK> So you don't "have" to use synaptic
<Drknezz> ScottK: i know, i love apt-get
<pkt> e.g., 'apt-cache rdepends'
<Drknezz> ScottK: but, when you're about to search for devel packages for a compilation :S
<pkt> you just call the command you want
<freinhard> Drknezz: that's why real kubuntu-hack0rz that need -dev packages or special kernel stuff use aptitude.
<Drknezz> pkt: What if the app is not in repos? XD
<pkt> and let command-not-found deal with the problem for you
<Tm_T> freinhard: does not
<Drknezz> freinhard: aptitude is kinda reundant for me, i prefer it only for installing meta-packages
<pkt> Drknezz: if it is not in the repos then the gui tools can't help you either
<Drknezz> pkt: command-not-foun phails sometimes
<pkt> the gui tools fail more often :)
<Drknezz> pkt: i mean, if the package isnt in repos, but it's deps are
<freinhard> why are xsd files associated with konqueror? that's quite useless.
<Drknezz> pkt: I <3 command line xD
 * Drknezz is compiling the 2.6.30 kernel :p
<pkt> apt-get build-dep linux-image
<Drknezz> pkt: i never use linux-image from repos
<Drknezz> kernel.org FTW
<pkt> you didn't get it
<pkt> you just get the build-deps
<Drknezz> deps
<Drknezz> lol
<Drknezz> idk, i just dont like using build-dep for some reason
<Drknezz> build-dep is eeevil
<pkt> no idea what you are talking about
<ScottK> kdelibs-experimental uploaded.  Thank you lex79 and pkt for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<pkt> heh, nice :)
<pkt> it built here fine too
<Drknezz> I may revive my PPA :p
<pkt> the ppas are the best feature of ubuntu/launchpad for me
<Drknezz> :D
<Drknezz> hmmm.... Ubuntu on the clouds
<Drknezz> Kinda hard of thinking a computer on the net si processing your top-secret OO.org document, leaving your processor stupidly idle
<pkt> well, if one is using a web service for top-secret stuff then it isn't the processor that is stupid :p
<Drknezz> lol
<Drknezz> Right
<pkt> on the other hand  running an experiment in 5 EC2 machines that cost you 2 euros in total
<Drknezz> Anyways, why would someone ever want to make another pc process YOUR stuff?
<pkt> while at the same time preventing your small laptop from frying
<Drknezz> Appart from science
<pkt> for public stuff in general, why not?
<Drknezz> I mean, what's the real-world application of that?
<pkt> cheaper cpu power, bigger bandwidth, persistence ...
<pkt> sometimes it is a win, sometimes it isn't
<Drknezz> "Hey guys, im using ubuntu in the cloud now, have to wait for the download to complete, so we can get out...." ¬¬
<Drknezz> Pretty lame if ur not on fast connection
<Drknezz> As much as it can be useful, it can be pretty useless to the common ppl
<Drknezz> Bye bye guys
<micmord> ScottK: kiosktool seems still alive https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-kiosk
<micmord> sorry, correct url http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/sysadmin/kiosktool/
<ScottK> OK.  Good to know.
<nixternal> GOOD MORNING KUBUNINJAS!
<micmord> really the ml contain a lot of spam
<ScottK> pkt: I'm test building your pimlibs fix now.  It turns out it was the way you suggested before and got (presumabley accidentally) reverted in the last upload.
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<jjesse> nixternal: you havea a job yet?
<nixternal> no
<jjesse> bummer on that
<nixternal> I am cycling every day...I have applied to a few bike shops as well as Trek, Bontrager, SRAM, and others...thinking about getting into the cycling industry a little
<nixternal> well, I have 27 days to decide if I am going to rejoin the military
<nixternal> if I don't have a job by then, I just might be off, back in the Navy again
<nixternal> cuz on the 29th, I turn 35 which means no more joining/rejoining the military
<jjesse> what would you do in the navy this time?
<seele> nixternal: how long do you sign up for? 6 years?
<nixternal> same thing
<nixternal> seele: probably 10 years
 * jjesse doesn't remember last time
<ScottK> nixternal: National guard will take you up to 44.
<jjesse> wow 10 years is a long time
<nixternal> Gunner's Mate/Combat Engineer/Blow stuff up
<jjesse> ooo cool
<nixternal> ScottK: forget the National Guard, GO NAVY!
<ScottK> Just saying.
<seele> you know what they say about those navy guys..
<seele> ScottK: you were in the navy right?
<nixternal> I am senior enlisted so ship duty is calling me :)
 * seele 's brother is in Norfolk right now
<ScottK> seele: Yes.
<nixternal> imagine all of the liberty I get now pulling into a port :)
<nixternal> seele: that's probably where I would get stationed if I went through with this
<nixternal> so, if you want to hire me, you have 27 days, otherwise I might be gone :)
<seele> lol
 * ScottK looks for kwwii to make countdown artwork.
<nixternal> blasting the Village People the entire ride to Norfolk!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> that was good
 * ScottK does $WORK while pimlibs builds ....
<pkt> kdepimlibs, kdelibs-experimental and kdebase-workspace built fine here
<pkt> now building kdebase-runtime
<nixternal> MC meetings will drain your life blood
 * ScottK didn't need to join to guess that one.
<ScottK> pimlibs fix uploaded.  Thanks again pkt.
<maco> seele, should kmail say "canceled" instead of "aborted"?
<maco> when you hit the "-" button on an imap sync
<seele> maco: Canceled. The tooltip even says "Cancel this operation"
<maco> really?
 * maco tries it
<seele> unless it is inconsistent and it actually says aborted somewhere
<maco> hey it does
<seele> hehe
<lex79> ScottK: I need more space in ppa staging
<maco> seele, should i just do it in kde's svn and send it upstream?
<ScottK> lex79: Is there stuff in the the PPA that's already in Ubuntu and can be deleted?
<maco> oy, im forgetting how to use svn
<lex79> ScottK: I'm uploading to stage the backport. so I think no
<ScottK> Oh.
<lex79> before uploading to ppa backport I should uploading to staging for test install
<lex79> and if testbuild fine I can copy the packages to ppa backport
<pkt> kdebase-runtime had some problems with a shutdown dialog svgz
<seele> maco: i think that is probably best.. but if they dont like the changes let me know so i can talk to them
<maco> seele, when "abort" is used in an error message to say that its the program giving up, not the user canceling the action, should that also be changed to "cancel"?
<seele> maco: no, leave those for now because they might depend on semantics more
<seele> i can see developers having a strong argument against a technical description compared to an interactive UI element
<neversfelde> lex79: no bindings? :(
<ScottK> It looks like a lot of stuff was blocked on kdepimlibs, so we should make progress soon.
<lex79> nope
<maco> seele, alrighty
<lex79> neversfelde: python kde4 was empty
<neversfelde> empty?
<lex79> yeah, binary package was empty :)
<pkt> ouch
<lex79> in jaunty, not in karmic :)
<pkt> oh
<lex79> same issue last time with 4.2.90, but doesn't matter now ;)
<pkt> python bindings seem the most mature this time
<pkt> although the ruby ones seem nice, too
<ScottK> In karmic bindings is waiting on pimlibs.  If there are bindings changes needed in karmic, please let me know soon.
<pkt> kdebase-runtime built fine ?
<lex79> ScottK: what shoul I do with ppa ? :(
<ScottK> lex79: No idea.  I've never had to ask for more space.  I think ask in #launchpad.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> pkt: Didn't look at runtime yet.
<pkt> lex79: yes, the typical way is via a question
<pkt> here is mine: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/72243
<ScottK> No one uploaded kdegraphics.
<pkt> ScottK: kdebase-runtime didn't want to build here, just fyi
<ScottK> Oh dear.
<lex79> kdegraphics is in ppa
<ScottK> lex79: I'm pulling your packaging from bzr.  I assume that's correct?
<lex79> uhmm..I don't remember, can you see in ppa k-n ?
<lex79> before to see bzr
<ScottK> I've already got it test building.  Would you please check.
<ScottK> I can, but it's not convenient and I'm really supposed to be doing $WORK right now.
<Daskreech> RC is on it's way to karmic?
<pkt> yeah, it is
<pkt> it is almost there actually
<lex79> ScottK: I'm checking, just a moment
<ScottK> Thanks
<neversfelde> staging ppa is full?
<lex79> ScottK: go
<lex79> ppa k-n == bzr
<lex79> neversfelde: yes , I requested more space -> 5GB
<lex79> :)
<neversfelde> ok, I'll upload kdetoys to ninja then
<pkt> launchpad probably needs a "transitions" feature like debian has
<pkt> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: x11-xserver-utils but it is not going to be installed
<pkt> it seems x11-server-utils is not even in the archive
<pkt> akonadi-server, x11-utils and kdepim-runtime are also uninstallable atm
<pkt> x11-utils depends on libxxf8xdga1
<pkt> which isn't in the archive
<pkt> shouldn't this dependency be just dropped? nobody uses DGA anymore
<pkt> oops that was incorrect. x11-utils works now
<pkt> what is kdepim-runtime?
<Sime> lex79: what is the same issue with the bindings?
<pkt> in the jaunty backport the python kde4 bindings binary package turned out empty :)
<ScottK> Sime: I think it's just packaging issues.
<Sime> ScottK: ok, thanks.
<pkt> but in karmic it worked, so
<ScottK> lex79: kdegraphics uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<pkt> ScottK: have you seen the problem with kdepim-runtime?
<pkt> plasma-widgets-workspace depends on kdepim-runtime
<pkt> but such a package doesn't seem to exist
<ScottK> I didn't look at it yet.
<ScottK> I think it's new for 4.3
<pkt> yeah, I saw something about putting what akonadi needs there or something
<pkt> but I don't know anything more :(
<ScottK> It's in the New queue.
<lex79> kdeartwork fixed
<neversfelde> gnarf, I have to leave again, dunno when I am back. So if kdeutils and kdetoys is a show stopper someone else have to do the jaunty packages. sorry
<lex79> neversfelde: ok
 * ScottK throws up his hands.
<ScottK> No COPYING file in kdepim-runtime
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<lex79> fantastic
<lex79> ScottK: copyng file for akonadi?
<ScottK> The kdepim-runtime package
<lex79> akonadi-kde now is in kdepim-runtime
<lex79> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/akonadi/
<pkt> yeah the same as akonadi should apply
<lex79> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/akonadi/COPYING?revision=989088&view=markup
<ScottK> It's not in the tarball
<ScottK> Looks like it was added after.
<lex79> I know but I think  you can repackage the tarball
<lex79> no?
<ScottK> I can.
<ScottK> It wasn't how I planned on spending my afternoon.
<pkt> it would take a whole afternoon?
<lex79> ahah :) I guess
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I'm already way over my Kubuntu time budget for today.
<pkt> can I help?
<ScottK> lex79: Can you put a package together?
<lex79> I should repackage the tarball ?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.
<lex79> ok, I will upload to ppa k-n
<pkt> the k-n ppa is the "kubuntu-ninjas" private inaccessible thing?
<lex79> this evening, in my utc I mean :)
<lex79> pkt: yep
<ScottK> lex79: No need to do it in the private repo anymore.
<pkt> oh, I see
<ScottK> Do it somewhere public so I can grab it more easily.
<lex79> uhm..ok in my ppa so
<ScottK> pkt: We get tarballs from upstream pre-release to work on packaging on the condition we don't make them public until release day.
<ScottK> Not that you can tell from today's mess.
<pkt> hehe, it is not that bad :)
<pkt> wait to see fedora
<pkt> recompiling glibc just to get rpm to work
<ScottK> lex79: dgetlp http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28565081/kdepim-runtime_4.2.95-0ubuntu1.dsc to get the existing package.
<lex79> ScottK: ok thanks, I poke you when is done
<pkt> yey! with kdepim-runtime kubuntu-desktop finally becomes installable
<refic> \o/
<Daskreech> So update?
<pkt> not yet
<pkt> I just managed to build what's needed locally here
<pkt> you still have to wait for proper packages to be uploaded, compiled etc
<pkt> at least there doesn't seem to be any more ftbs-type bugs :)
<ScottK> kdegames not even uploaded ....
<ScottK> Unless it's in New
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Nope
<pkt> well, at least nothing depends on kdegames
<ScottK> Yeah, the node packages (the ones that other ones depend on) are all building now.
<pkt> these are the ones I care about mostly :)
<ScottK> pim won't be installable until we get -runtime licensing sorted out.
<ScottK> lex79: I'm pushing kdegames into the archive now (it's a big tarball, so it will take a while).
 * ScottK loves fat pipes.  52MB uploaded already.
<jjesse> anyone having crazy problems w/ plasma crashing on kde 4.2.90?
<maco> jjesse, how long has 4.2.90 been karmic's version?
<maco> if its been there a few weeks, then yeah, ive had it crash a few times
<jjesse> maco: i'm running jaunty
<maco> oh
<jjesse> it seems to crash a lot
<jjesse> my display will get fuzzy and then crash
<divan> jjesse: I noticed plasma crashes consistently where a new network interface is brought up or lost.
<jjesse> divan: agreed on that
<maco> i dont have that problem
<divan> perhaps its a known bug
<maco> maybe nm is sending different errors and its having trouble interpretting them?
<divan> will see if jaunty 4.2.95 fixes it - which is nowhere to be found (for the impatient)
<jjesse> i reported a bug last night on bugs.kde.org where browsing smb shares was causing crashes and it was moved as a duplicate
<jjesse> 4.2.95 is the one that was just announced as being available? release candidate or something like that?
<divan> yip kde 4.3.0 rc 1 (as oppose to beta2) so that should hopefully address quite a few bugs. Its apparently available for karmic but not anywhere for jaunty yet
<ScottK> lex79: I see kdepim 4.2.95a in KN ppa and an svn snapshot in bzr.  Which is it (neither have been uploaded)?
<ScottK> jjesse: RC packages are in progress.
<DreadKnight> RC1 being packaged or what?
<divan> as per [20:59] <ScottK> jjesse: RC packages are in progress.
<DreadKnight> awesome
<DreadKnight> thanks
<DreadKnight> :)
<divan> :)
<jjesse> ScottK: thanks for the update, wasn't trying to be pushy, just have a plamsa crash problem :(
<ScottK> We're mostly waiting on buildd's now.
 * ScottK predicts sometime tomorrow before all the bits get done since I'm the onlyl core-dev around it seems.
<divan> ScottK: sorry - thanks for the work :)
<ScottK> lex79: I went with 95a on pim
<ScottK> So far I think it's all uploaded.  Just need the fixed pim-runtime tarball.
<Sime> this is for kubuntu-ppa backports?
 * mgraesslin hopes he will be able to update before travelling to Gran Canaria :-)
<lex79> ScottK: I'm here now
<lex79> so, is it all right?
 * Sime and mgraesslin hope that we will be able to update before travelling to Gran Canaria :-]
<mgraesslin> or we have to ignore all those warnings on stagign website and install those packages :-P
<lex79> RC will be soon in backport ppa
<mgraesslin> \o/
<lex79> when will be ready ;)
<mgraesslin> sure
<mgraesslin> better a little bit later than broken packages
<lex79> mgraesslin: yes
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> how's RC 1?
<lex79> Riddell: I need more space in staging !!!
<Riddell> lex79: fooey.  you need to ask a question on answer.launchpad.net/soyuz or something
<maco> hiya Riddell
<lex79> Riddell: it is done...but launchpad guys are slow. I'm the fastest here :D
<Riddell> lex79: link?
<lex79> Riddell: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/75823
<lex79> I go to dinner now :P
<Riddell> lex79: granted!
<Quintasan> hi
<Monika|K> hi
<refic> hi
<lex79> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> gran...canaria....internet...like...treaclre
<lex79> :)
<lex79> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/akonadi/
<lex79> COPYING and COPYING.LIB are copying files for kdepim-runtime?
<ScottK-palm> Would someone please look at kdebase-runtime FTBFS on i386n
<ScottK-palm> lex79: yes
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> I put COPYING in SVN
<Riddell> so don't worry about it
<ScottK-palm> Someone accepted the source, so we are on our way.
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime/4:4.2.95-0ubuntu2 is compiled on i386
<ScottK-palm> OK.  I guess I was looking at the wrong one.
<lex79> kdeplasma-addons is ftbs in all arch
<ScottK-palm> Launchpad on my phone is even more painful than normal.
<ScottK-palm> lex79 it needs almost everything else built first.
<lex79> true, I see now the buildlog
<ScottK-palm> Look at the dependency chart on the wiki.
<lex79> yeah
 * ScottK-palm goes back to driving.
<lex79> lol
<Riddell> kdeadmin kdeedu kdeutils  kdetoys waiting on kdebase-runtime
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> (on karmic)
<Riddell> kdepim waiting on kdepim-runtime to get published
<Riddell> otherwise I think karmic is good
<Riddell> how's jaunty?
<lex79> I almost finished
<lex79> Tomorrow afternoon I can copy to backports, before I want do a testbuild
<lex79> erm testinstall
<lex79> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-02
 * Riddell snnoz
 * Riddell snoozes
<shtylman> Riddell: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/version2/ <-- implementation of mofux mockup ... which ones these or old do you like?
<ScottK> shtylman: How much vertical space are you taking up?  For kubuntu-netbook we want to install in 576 pixels.
<shtylman> ScottK: that will be a reach... the center part is 800x600
<shtylman> I can aim for 576 ... but that is cutting it very very close on some of the screens
<yuriy> shtylman: the header is taking up a lot of space, so you can probably save there
<yuriy> looks beautiful
<yuriy> text is cut off on the user screen "installatio"
<lex79> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging
<ScottK-desktop> shtylman: Next cycle I'm going to want 480 for MID devices ....  So 576 should be relatively quite easy.
<e-jat> anyone here have porb with kernel 2.6.31-1 ?
<e-jat> prob*
<shtylman> ScottK: ... is that really called for? I think at that point a different type of install sequence might be needed... just so you know the current one will NOT got to 480 ... at least not well
<shtylman> ScottK-desktop: ^
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  Well something to be thinking about for karmic +1 then.
<shtylman> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> It'll be a distinct flavor if we do it, so DI can be different.
<ScottK> ubiquity too
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded (pim-runtime).  Thank you.
<lex79> if you have time you can upload also qtcurve :)
<lex79> but don't worry we can do later
<ScottK> Maybe.
<ScottK> It's getting late here.
<lex79> yes
<lex79> btw I finished the backport
<lex79> tomorro
<ScottK> Great.
<lex79> tomorrow I can copy to ppa backport
<lex79> tomorrow or today :) I'm confusing, too many kubuntu time in this days :P
<vorian> dude
<vorian> s
<vorian> ftbfs?
<pkt> vorian: what package?
<v12extremex> can anyone help with a sound problem?
<Quintasan> Hi!
<refic> hi
<tseliot> Riddell: do you know where (i.e. which part of the code) I can start to fix this bug (see the last comment for a screen shot)? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175020
<ubottu> KDE bug 175020 in general "Better volume management in Dolphin" [Wishlist,New]
<jussi01> hrm, is there some sort of system to tell people what you like about kde? ie. something that is the opposite of a bug?
<tsimpson> umm, no
<tsimpson> perhaps there should be something on LP, like a kudos section
<jussi01> I think often we tell people to tell us what is wrong with it, and it gets to be a very negative world. perhaps people telling us the things that rock is also a metric to see how things are?
<tsimpson> I think it's a good idea
<tsimpson> it could be quite useful for many projects
 * jussi01 wonders what others think... Riddell you around?
<mgraesslin> tsimpson: +1 sounds like a good idea
<mgraesslin> perhaps some place for downstream and upstream
<mgraesslin> as people saying thanks to Kubuntu probably want to thank KDE as well :-)
<jussi01> maybe a bug type system, whare you file against a package? in $package, this rocked
<jussi01> ?
<tsimpson> strange that no one's really thought of that already
<mgraesslin> the German ubuntuusers Forum has a thread for people wanting to say "thanks"
<jussi01> mgraesslin: yeah, the ubuntu forums has a way to thank forumites who help also, but Im thinking more about features in programs, or the waythings are done in kde
<tsimpson> I mean more in a project space, more "official" I guess
<tsimpson> it can also tell devs on what users like, so improve other applications
<jussi01> exactly
<DreadKnight1> my wireless is acting up since a recent kernel update
<DreadKnight1> i think
<ScottK> lex79: kde-style-qtcurve uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Riddell> jaunty users needed to test RC 1 https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Riddell> Sime: ^^ fancy testing?
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks to me like when you added the COPYING files for kdepim-runtime you just did so in trunk and not also in the 4.3 branch.  I think it's needed there too.
<Riddell> good point
<ScottK> Riddell: Also the debian-cd changes for kubuntu-netbook are uploaded so we are one RT ticket away from having images.
<Riddell> excellent
<tsimpson> there's a couple of issues with the -dbg packages:
<tsimpson> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde4/kcm_filetypes.so', which is also in package kdebase-dbg
<tsimpson> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer/ksysguardlsofwidgets.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-libs4+5
<tsimpson> Riddell: ^
<Tm_T> tsimpson: should people use staging packages freely?
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> I asked him to test them
<tsimpson> Tm_T: for testing the upgrade only
<Tm_T> sure, so if people starts using them as "the release" I should make noise of it?
<tsimpson> definitely
<Tm_T> just trying to make sure there's no unnecessary breakage for users
<tsimpson> this is just testing before we say they are ready
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> got it right there?
<Riddell> tsimpson: if you do dpkg --instlal --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb are there any more?
<tsimpson> Riddell: no more errors so far
<jussi01> grrr... pioneers has stopped working... no more procrastination!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> jussi01: noooooo
<jussi01> Tm_T: its a disaster!!
<tsimpson> Riddell: a few more overwrite errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208080/
<Riddell> ok
<DreadKnight> bug 198650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198650 in deskbar-applet "Deskbar Applet crashes when typing "gk" as a query and selecting Admin-Terminal to start... (dup-of: 154428)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154428 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_desktop_item_launch_on_screen_with_env()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154428
<DreadKnight> erm
<DreadKnight> no bugs.kde here i see
<Riddell> kde bug 198650
<ubottu> KDE bug 198650 in general "Make Queue Track first item in right-click menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198650
<DreadKnight> oh nice :) thanks
<tsimpson> Riddell: no other issues installing
<DreadKnight> wireless acting up for me
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1/+build/1102238/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdegames_4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz looks like a build failure with your name on it (KDE 4.3 RC1, so time to get fixing).
<gorgonizer> hello, just wish to say that the upgrade to KDE 4.3 RC1 (from testing repo) went well, did kill the X server, but after reboot everything looks good :)
<Riddell> great thanks gorgonizer
<jussi01> Riddell: is there a changelog from beta -> RC 1?
<gorgonizer> The X crash seemed to occur during the dist-upgrade part of the process (I ran it from the CLI), not sure if that helps..
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1097116/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.qt4-x11_4.5.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz too.  I did retry it once already and it failed identically both times.
<Riddell> jussi01: probably.  on kde.org
<jussi01> Riddell: super, thanks.. goes to looks
<jussi01> Riddell: also, did you see my suggestin earlier, and if so, have you an opinion?
<Trouble> Riddell: Don't know if you saw in #kubuntu. I upgraded two machines and on both X bombed out, but again after monitoring the update on a console and a reboot it looks fine
<seaLne> i had problems with the new kernel from yesterday which ment X wouldn't work i'm currently using the pervious kernel
<seaLne> i get blue screen with lines
<Riddell> this X killing is quite worrying
<gorgonizer> Riddell: from looking at my apt logs, the crash occurred whilst installing kdebase-workspace packages and kdm..
<gorgonizer> I also have Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not responding to TERM signal in the log
<Riddell> I doubt we've changed anything in the postinst scripts there
<Trouble> I have nothing for workspace
<Trouble> But later on during the upgrade I do have:
<Trouble> Preparing to replace kdm 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 (using .../kdm_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_amd64.deb) ...
<Trouble> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not responding to TERM signal (pid 3582).
<DreadKnight> Trouble: no plasmoids on your workspace?
<Trouble> It seems I had a kernel update this morning, but hadn't rebooted
<Trouble> DreadKnight: No plasmoids, except Folder View
<DreadKnight> Trouble: the RC made some shitty new empty workspace...
<DreadKnight> and really confused me
<DreadKnight> workspaces vs virtual desktops are a bit annoying
<DreadKnight> one workspace for one desktop is a shitty option, too obscure somehow
<DreadKnight> i hate the workspace view atm; but i understand it's far from finished
<DreadKnight> wish it would had a damn black background or even white, that grid is annoying and fugly
<DreadKnight> i should make some mockup in near future
<tsimpson> seems all my KDE settings were reset
<Trouble> grrr
<Trouble> Screen corruption and a hang
<Trouble> Reboot and I'm back
<Trouble> Back on kernel 2.6.28-11 now
<gorgonizer> 2.6.28-13-generic (64bit) here, no issues thus far..
<gorgonizer> from what I can tell, all KDE settings and plasmoids remained from 4.3 Beta 2 after upgrade.
<OdyX> ryanakca_: Hi. Do you intend to package pem as in http://bugs.debian.org/500100 ?
<tsimpson> not from 4.2.4 it seems
<Trouble> tsimpson: I updated from 4.3 beta 2 and I've got my settings
<gorgonizer> tsimpson: iirc I lost settings when I went from 4.2 to 4.3 Beta 1..
<OdyX> ryanakca_: ECHAN => #d-d-fr
<Trouble> I didn't lose my settings from 4.2.4 to 4.3 beta 1
<tsimpson> I lost my theme, wallpaper and plasmoid settings at least
<tsimpson> haven't checked all the rest
<Trouble> I've just turned my Desktop Effects back off
<Trouble> tsimpson: Ahh, I had the default theme, wallpaper and plasmoid settings ;-)
<Riddell> tsimpson: that's the plasmarc -> plasma-desktoprc issue
<Riddell> surprised upstream hasn't sorted that
<tsimpson> the choice of default plasmoids is interesting, "Microblogging", "Folder View" and "openDesktop"
<tsimpson> and openDesktop immediately opens a dialog asking for a username/password, with it not being obvious what it's about
<Trouble> There are some redrawing issues too. One of my Konsole windows doesn't have any decorations. Though they flash when I hover over them. Might be having stopped Desktop Effects within KDE and not logging out and in
<tsimpson> other than that, everything seems to be ok
<tsimpson> ooh, sub-menus under internet. that makes things less cluttered
<Trouble> Is it normal for the following in /var/log/dkpg.log
<Riddell> packages uploaded to fix overwrite issues
<Trouble> 2009-07-02 13:05:27 status half-installed kdm 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2
<Trouble> 2009-07-02 13:05:28 status unpacked kdm 4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Trouble> 2009-07-02 13:05:28 status unpacked kdm 4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Trouble> 2009-07-02 13:05:52 configure kdm 4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Trouble> 2009-07-02 13:05:52 status unpacked kdm 4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Trouble> (last line repeated 14 times)
<tsimpson> Trouble: yes
<Trouble> Thanks. I rarely look in dpkg :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you please sponsor gtk2-engines-qtcurve from bzr? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/gtk2-engines-qtcurve/ubuntu
<Riddell> k
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Riddell> uploaded
<maco> uh, did kde 4.3 get rid of the option to rebuild the imap index & cache for the entire account? ive got one account showing the folder list that belongs to a different account
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: the RC1 will be put in kubuntu-experimental as usual?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: also about translation, do you know the deadline?
 * JontheEchidna has been out of it with a nasty sinus infection for most of the packaging cycle
<Quintasan> :<
 * Quintasan pats JontheEchidna
<neversfelde> will koffice-2.0.1 go to the official backports?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: so to answer the question, I know they're staging the update in the kubuntu-ppa/staging repo, but beyond that I don't know that much
<neversfelde> while it is in the backports ppa you cannot install it without using 4.3 beta, some users complained about it
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: final deadline for Ubuntu translations is the 15th
<JontheEchidna> ...of October
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> means I still have time :P
<JontheEchidna> quite
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if they've even opened translation for karmic yet
<JontheEchidna> they are soon if they haven't done so already
<dpm> JontheEchidna: they haven't been opened yet, but soon
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I'd file a request, I see no reason it shouldn't
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thank you
 * Quintasan wonders when AcetoneISO upstream will respond
<JontheEchidna> bbl, going to the neighbors to feed their pets
 * Daskreech can't get the openDesktop plasmoid working
<sebas> Are there packages for 4.3-rc1?
<sebas> jaunty
<jussi01> sebas: in the staging repo atm
<sebas> jussi01: those go into backports then?
<jussi01> sebas: yeah, after the testing is doen
<sebas> k, what's the sources.list entry for the staging repo?
<jussi01> sebas: look here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<sebas> Cool, thanks :)
<Trouble> sebas: Remember they are for testing, and there have been a few installation problems reported. Remember to take the entry out of sources.list when you've finished
<sebas> Trouble: sure, I can deal with that :)
<sebas> THanks for the warning though
<Trouble> sebas: Watch out for X bombing in the middle of the installation ;-)
<jussi01> Trouble: sebas is a superstar :D
<sebas> X bombing, that would be odd, but not quite unexpected :)
<sebas> jussi01: hah!
<Trouble> :D
<mgraesslin> is there an estimation when we will have the packages in backports?
<mgraesslin> if not I'll try the staging repo as well :-D
<jussi01> mgraesslin: how long is a peice of string?
<Riddell> huh, libc gets upgraded
<Trouble> Updated my KDE RC1 with the latest builds and along comes KDM and X bombs again :D
<Trouble> I'll watch any further KDM updates
<shtylman_> ScottK: I lied... the center piece is 750x550 so it meets your requirements :)
 * shtylman_ always trembles in fear when libc get upgraded
 * Quintasan trembles in fear at KDM updates 
<Quintasan> :P
<shtylman_> indeed ... but I figure I can always just startx ... but if libc fails... well then...
<Riddell> so do I move rc 1 to backports or not..?
<lex79> haloa :)
<Riddell> lex79: packages all work but KDM seems to get killed during upgrade
<lex79> sami issue in karmic
<lex79> now is fixed ?
<lex79> *same
<Riddell> not fixed
<Riddell> don't know what's up with it
<lex79> I remember there was also in beta2
<Quintasan> argh, I can't use kde 4 :/
<Riddell> wonder if it's something in the merges
<Riddell> well it's only an RC, I'll copy it over and put a bit warning on the page
<nixternal> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING NINJAS!
<Quintasan> nixternal: \o
<lex79> \o
 * Quintasan wonders why KDE 4 is so slow for him
<nixternal> the archives are crawling this morning
<ScottK> shtylman_: Great.  That should do nicely.
<instructor> Just installed KDE 4.3 RC in Koala
<instructor> Bad idea?
<Riddell> instructor: why would it be bad?
<Trouble> I've updated 2 machines a total of 3 times (including KDM) and X has bombed each time :)
<ScottK> instructor: How did it go?
<instructor> killed X
<instructor> kdm says restart is not a known option
<instructor> kdm stop says / is busy
<ScottK> Riddell: It seems a pretty consisten pattern now.
<instructor> startx seems to work well
<Riddell> does indeed
<rgreening> I did a sync, and then kdm stop; kdm start
<instructor> Oh you had file system erors as well?
<shtylman_> http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/version3/
<instructor> I could just get bash to start first time the computer rebooted
<rgreening> I had it report some Ext issue..
<rgreening> "couldn't read superblock
<rgreening> which was weird.
<ScottK> rgreening: We are very close to netbook images.  Is the USB creator uploaded yet?
<instructor> rgreening: same here and there was no existence of /dev/null
<ScottK> instructor: I'm looking at the init and it definitely has restart.
<instructor> and bash couldn't find any start up files except /etc/bash_profile
<rgreening> ScottK: In my PPA.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  How soon to have it in the archive?
<instructor> ScottK: my /etc/init.d/kdm is a binary file
<instructor> it matches though
<instructor> as in grep finds a match for restart in it
<ScottK> instructor: line 132 is where it starts.
<ScottK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/kdm.init
<instructor> ScottK: It's a blob for me
<ScottK> Anyone had X get killed on Jaunty from the PPA?
<rgreening> kdm puked again
<shtylman_> ewww
<rgreening> ScottK: evand is rewriting some backend bits to move to devicekit-disks (replacing HAL)
<rgreening> ScottK: so, it will take a bit longer for that to hit main. for now my PPA is only available
<ScottK> rgreening: Can we get something in the interim?
<instructor> actually I can cat it. It's only 88 lines long ScottK
<instructor> No wait it's 89 with some weird null symbol in line 89
<rgreening> ScottK: not afaik. evand needs to concentrate on fixing the backend. it's critical
<instructor> should I pastebin it?
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.
<ScottK> instructor: Is it different than the link I pointed you to.
<instructor> ScottK: oh not sure hold on
<instructor> let me wget it
<instructor> ScottK: They have different md5sums
<ScottK> instructor: If you wget the web page that'll happen.
<instructor> ScottK: one is 1268 lines long
<instructor> ah of course :)
<ScottK> Pastebin what you have.
<ScottK> If you aren't sure
 * Sime starts moving in the direction of GCDS.
<instructor> ScottK: I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's differnt
<ScottK> OK.  Pastebin please
<instructor> http://pastebin.com/f703e6058<< KDM.init http://pastebin.com/f4c473a78 << /etc/init.d/kdm
<instructor> ScottK: ^^^^
<ScottK> instructor: What architecture are you running?
<instructor> i386
<instructor> i686 as reported by uname
<instructor> I dont know if there was a kernel being installed at the same time helped cause the errors
<ScottK> OK.
<instructor> If I copy out the essence of the page to etc/init.d/kdm it should work?
<ScottK> It should.  http://pastebin.com/f1bfad3bc is what is shipped in the .deb.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like his init is corrupted and is not what is shipped in our .deb.
<ScottK> instructor: Here's another idea ....
<ScottK> instructor: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28627342/kdm_4.2.95-0ubuntu2_i386.deb and then sudo dpkg -i kdm_4.2.95-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<instructor> ScottK: Apparently kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins is missing
<maco> has anyone pointed out that kdewallpapers wants to overwrite a file that belongs to another package yet?
<ScottK> maco: I don't think so.
<instructor> maco: which file?
<maco>  /usr/share/wallpapers/Blue_Curl/contents/images/1280x800.jpg
<maco> it belongs to kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<ScottK> maco: What was the error message (it will also tell what package it used to be in)?
<maco> did i just answer that?
<maco> i think our messages collided mid-umm.......mid-internet
<maco> or was that not the response you wanted?
<ScottK> No.
<maco> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/wallpapers/Blue_Curl/contents/images/1280x800.jpg', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<ScottK> That's the one.
<ScottK> And which package was being installed at the time?
<maco> kdewallpapers 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> OK.
<lex79> is fixed in kdeartwork 0buntu2
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork
<ScottK> maco: ^^
<maco> is that in the archive yet?
<lex79> yes
<maco> wow 121 updates in the last 14 hours
<ScottK> We've been busy
<ScottK> rgreening: How does your /etc/init.d/kdm look?
<rgreening> ScottK: checking
 * Trouble` is about to upgrade his third 4.3 beta 2 machine
<rgreening> ScottK: looks normal to me. something in particular I need ot search for?
<ScottK> did you see instructor's pastebin?
<ScottK> It looks like his got corrupted somehow
<lex79> my init http://paste.ubuntu.com/208248/
<rgreening> ScottK: nope, my kdm same as stock.
<ScottK> Hmm.
<rgreening> he has diff issue... perhaps using Ext4 and had a sync issue...
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<ScottK> instructor: You definitely need to reinstall kdm.
<Ke> is there any simple documentation to kde settings systems
<instructor> ScottK: Can't relies on kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins
<Ke> ie. what happens when you save/read settings and how do you do it
<nixternal> anyone have issues with the new kernel at all?
<nixternal> Ubuntu is fine but my Kubuntu box will not boot
<instructor> Which needs kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> instructor: reinstall kdm the way I said (with dpkg -i) and then do sudo apt-get -f install
<maco> nixternal, tunnel interfaces are broken
<instructor> ScottK: did all t hat
<instructor> won't install
<ScottK> Pastebin the error message
<nixternal> maco: is that causing usplash not to come up?
<ScottK> Actually pastebin everything you got told.
<maco> i wasnt watching when 2.6.31 booted
<nixternal> actually it is more than that, because it gets to the part where the screen gets smaller and then goes black
<maco> it is causing openvpn to be broken
<mgraesslin> thanks for the RC packages - great job :-D
<nixternal> well, i can't even boot with the new kernel
<maco> fun fun
 * JontheEchidna wonders if anybody has packaged aurorae yet
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: nobody has told me to update the links on kde-look.org so I guess no
<Trouble`> KDM bombed out again *sniff*
<instructor> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f1b632446
<ScottK> instructor: That looks like it installed.
<instructor> ScottK: ok apt-get -f install is handling the kdebase-workspace-bin error now
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: could you please include COPYING in the tarball?
<maco> nixternal, it did kernel panic just after login for me on the first boot
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: what do you need in COPYING?
<JontheEchidna> a copy of the GPL
<mgraesslin> complete license or just author information?
<mgraesslin> ok
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<mgraesslin> I'll prepare a new package with commits from svn
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<Unksi> anyone else have problems starting up kopete?
<instructor> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f4570f8ab
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds the package
<instructor> ScottK: yes it installed
<ScottK> instructor: Using ext4?
<instructor> ScottK: umm hold on I forget :-)
<instructor> Nope
<maco> eek. updates have filled /
<maco> i just did an apt-get clean last night :(
<ScottK> instructor: OK.  It looks like you've got some kind of corruption issue going on. I'd suggest hand downloading and installing the .deb for each package that has an error there.
<JontheEchidna> maybe you have a lot of old kernels installed taking up disk space?
<JontheEchidna> maco: ^
<maco> oooo yeah...
<JontheEchidna> that's what usually happens to me
<maco> though /var being 1gb on its own seems rather high too
<ScottK> instructor: I think  libtidy-0.99-0 and libqjson0
<maco> baobab says /boot is only 84mb
<maco> i do find it interesting that df -h says my / is 9.2gb, 8.8gb in use, 0.0 available
<maco> something about that math seems strange
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: new tarball is uploaded
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: thanks
<maco> JontheEchidna, ooooh i see why i am lately able to fill a 10gb /  ...back when 10gb was enough to hold everything, i didnt install tons of -dev and -dbg packages
<maco>  /usr/lib/debug is 1.2gb on its own
 * JontheEchidna bumped his up to 12
<instructor> X feels very very slow :(
<maco> who was saying plasma-desktop crashed a lot? i change my mind. i agree with them.
<instructor> maco: I can't tell if it crashes. I know that X starts moving very slowly then I kernel panic
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: looks like a 4 hour wait: https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa
<maco> ooo new theme!
<maco> it has stripes...
<JontheEchidna> sexy: http://imagebin.ca/view/hXA3W2nZ.html
<instructor> ScottK: seems back on track now. I removed those two packages and dropped them from the cache and everything else installs fine without them
<JontheEchidna> hmm, jpeg makes my fonts look horrible
<maco> JontheEchidna, your panel doesnt appear to have diagonal stripes of higher opacity like mine does
<maco> i like that kwin theme
<maco> kinda makes me wish my wm had borders
 * JontheEchidna might have an old version of the panel theme hanging around
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: sad so I can
<mgraesslin> 't test today :-(
<JontheEchidna> anybody wanna revu the package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kwin-style-aurorae
 * vorian has a free moment
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> oh, wow: kwin-style-aurorae_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz  	1337 Bytes
<JontheEchidna> the packaging is exactly 1337 bytes
<vorian> it's a sign
<JontheEchidna> WIN
<vorian> now this is sick http://imagebin.ca/view/zdZVZE.html
<vorian> JontheEchidna: good from me
<JontheEchidna> now we must upload it and never update it so that it always stays 1337 bytes
<vorian> works for me
<rgreening> lol
<shtylman_> I would like to query the x server to the unicode character corresponding to a certain kersym/keycode given a certain keyboard layout ... ideas anyone?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts on refactoring our seeds from desktop and netbook to kubuntu-common + desktop and netbook with only the (small) differences between them?
<maco> seele, i see what you mean in kate. "abort closing" is rather confusing
<maco> seele, that string is when its asking if you really want to quit without saving. "Do Not Close" makes more sense than "Abort Closing" ...especially with one of the other buttons being "Do Not Save"
<seele> maco: sounds good to me
<Monika|K> I find "abort closing" totally clear
<lex79> ScottK: launchpad bug 394818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394818 in kdepim-runtime "kdepim-runtime conflict with libmaildir4, file override" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394818
<maco> it gets that weird double-negative thing to me
<lex79> ScottK: fixed in bzr
<ScottK> lex79: Looking
<lex79> ok
<Quintasan_> I hate to admit it but Amarok really sucks :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: What do you think of Juk?
<Quintasan> hmm let's try it
<Quintasan> I used minirok but it's too simple
<Quintasan> Amarok would be okay but it's a resource hog, when I maximize it from tray it takes ~10sec to paint the interface :/
<Monika|K> 10 seconds? what kind of slow computer are you using?
<maco> can anyone think of any other apps that use abort instead of cancel? kontact and kate are all ive got so far
<Monika|K> Are you running it on your graphic calculator? ^^
<blizzz> juk is a pain
<Quintasan> Monika|K: thanks, AMD Athlon 64 3000+. Radeon 9550 and 1,5 GB memory
<Monika|K> strange
<Monika|K> maco sorry, can't tell, they both get translated to Abbrechen, so I don't notice the difference
<maco> Monika|K, ah. theyre swapped about all over the place in kde to the point that you'll see one in the tooltip and the other when you click the button in kmail
 * Quintasan sometimes wants to throw his box trough the window
<lex79> JontheEchidna: where is aurorae package ? :)
<maco> oooh krunner's pretty. i like the way the highlight swoops from item to item as you move the mouse
<Quintasan> aurorae? it's the new plasma decoration?
<lex79> window decoration
<JontheEchidna> lex79: in queue in my ppa, pending acceptance in the ubuntu archive
<lex79> thanks
 * Quintasan adds another PPA to his ultra unstable box
<Quintasan> :D
<lex79> lol
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm JuK seems to be good :P
<Quintasan> but I miss the shoutcast library, looks like you can't have everything :P
<Quintasan> lol @ estimted build start
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
<lex79> :)
<maco> uh..... kdelibs has a debian/patches with a LOT of patches in it, but there's no series file. i'm confused.
<Riddell> kdelibs from KDE 3 uses simple-patchsys which doesn't need a series file
<Riddell> kde4libs from KDE 4 uses quilt which odes
<Riddell> does
<Riddell> ScottK: desktop-common makes sense, what does ubuntu do?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's completely separate, but Ubuntu desktop and mobile are much more different than Kubuntu desktop and netbook will be.
<ScottK> They don't even build out of the same seed collection/meta package source.
<ScottK> They are also managed separately.
<maco> Riddell, ah ok thanks
<maco> whats the difference between kdelibs4 and kdelibs4c2?
<dtchen> heh
<dtchen> that harkens back to breezy
<maco> kde4 existed back then?
<dtchen> it was the g++ 3.4/4.0 abi transition
<dtchen> kdelibs4 != kde4
<maco> oh
<maco> kdelibs5 then?
<dtchen> read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition if you want some of the history
<maco> i cant figure out what package corresponds to svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdelibs
<ScottK> maco: Should be kde4libs
<ScottK> (source)
<maco> ummm..... now im getting into the annoying difference between apt-get source and something else, right? just like when you try to apt-get source on the kernel and just get linux-meta?
<Riddell> maco: there isn't a kdelibs4, there is a kde4libs which is the source for KDE 4's libs
<Riddell> kdelibs4c2a is the binary from KDE 3 libs (the KDE version and the SONAME version don't match alas)
<maco> Riddell, but apt-get source kde4libs is not possible. there's some other way to get the source package based on its name instea of a derivative binary package, isnt there?
<Riddell> apt-get source kde4libs  works fine here
<Riddell> you could also use   apt-get source kdelibs5
<dtchen> unless you want the bits for kde "3.5.10", in which case you'd apt-get source kdelibs (in karmic)
<maco> hm interesting. it does work, just doesnt show up in tab completion suggestions
<nixternal> ScottK: you want to get together within the next week and start discussing making Kubuntu Netbook Edition totally rock...see what all we need? I should have a netbook by tomorrow I think so I will be able to spend some time on it
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure.  Mine is delayed to July 14 now.
<nixternal> groovy
<ScottK> nixternal: First thing we need is to find someone in Paris to go pry the netbook default settings out of Tonio's hands.
<ScottK> nixternal: We have #kubuntu-netbook
<nixternal> I am going to play around with some other netbook os' and see what I like and dislike and maybe come up with a list of what we can use or improve and get some ideas
<dtchen> maco: i've fixed the volume ramping for the IDTs, so if you need to wipe my HP Mini, have at it.
<maco> dtchen, for playing with kne?
<dtchen> maco: sure.
<maco> dtchen, yay toys!
<maco> dtchen, i need to reinstall betty umm.....lets go with tomorrow too. have to up / by a few more gb
<maco> or hmm "by a few G more B"?
<dtchen> i'm travelling tomorrow, but you know where the hw is located.
<maco> dtchen, thanks ;)
<maco> dtchen, on the floor?
<neversfelde> is someone using the icecc pbuilder hook?
<nixternal> hey, no lover scheming in the damn channel!
<ScottK> neversfelde: hsitter uses it.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks, I will ask him when he returns
<nixternal> t-minus 44 hours until the Tour de France. VIVA LA FRANC
<nixternal> e
<nixternal> E
<maco> nixternal, floor = location of hw. hw = hp mini 10
<nixternal> oh man, the hp mini is so hawt!
<james_w> hey hey Kubuntu
<nixternal> it has the greatest keyboard ever..I am really excited to play with my new Dell 10v when it gets here
<nixternal> wasabi Mr. Westby
<james_w> there's a few grumbles in bug 353278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353278 in policykit-kde "[jaunty] kpackagekit doesn't prompt for user password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353278
<nixternal> what are you planning on breaking james_w that brings you here? :p
<james_w> heh, not this time :-)
<james_w> there's people that can't update their systems due apparently to policykit crashing
<nixternal> yes, we did that purposely, so when you are away your cat can upgrade your system
<nixternal> ScottK: who is working on pk stuff for us?
<james_w> ah, feline computing, neat
<ScottK> nixternal: You mean packagekit?  I think Tonio mostly.
<nixternal> yes, Ubuntu is only for human beings, Kubuntu covers everything
<james_w> that the error appears in ~/.xsession-errors suggests it is the authentication agent that is making the bad call
<james_w> pretty irritating that it doesn't give you a process name or a backtrace or anything
<james_w> if someone with the requisite skills can reproduce then working out which process it is will be easy
<nixternal> that is an iteresting little bugger
<ScottK> james_w: Part of the problem is that policykit is a KDE 4.4 target (Karmic +1) so what support we do have is a bit spotty.
<james_w> ah
<ScottK> nixternal: For policykit I don't think anyone has focused on it.
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd say go for it.
<james_w> I've tried looking at the code a bit, but the abstraction via qt is foxing me
<instructor> Kaffiene?
<ScottK> What about it?
<instructor> is it buildable for Koala?
<ScottK> Yes.  It's our default media player in Karmic
<instructor> Hmm havne'
<instructor> t noticed yet
<lex79> damn...forget to backport kdepim-runtime :(
<lex79> I'm going to do
<james_w> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197115 looks possibly related
<ubottu> KDE bug 197115 in general "kded4 crash in dbus code" [Crash,New]
<lex79> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/07/rc1-package-by-any-other-name.html
<james_w> I'm starting to peel some of the layers off
<james_w> the incorrect usage of dbus_set_error seems to be a policykit bug
<james_w> but it does mean that they are getting an error when they request auth
<lex79> kdepim-runtime uploaded to backport
 * txwikinger_work enjoys the KDE 4.3 release candidate
<instructor> I have 4 kio_http processes taking up 100% of my CPU
<instructor> Anyone seen anything like that
<instructor> I think they might be linked to arora
<JontheEchidna> arora wouldn't use kio's
<instructor> That was my thought as well
<maco> i usually see it for kio_imap...perfectly normal behaviour for kmail
<instructor> but arora is the only thing close to using the same amount of CPU as those
<maco> akregator maybe?
<instructor> Don't have kmail or akregator open
<instructor> I bet I know what it is. The opendesktop plasmoid
<instructor> Yep looks like opendesktop
<instructor> Might be a lower level kdedaemon bug
<instructor> Ah no. Seems it was planetkde
<Pollywog> I was sent here from #kde-devel.  I have some Kopete crashes in the Neon nightly builds.  Are there dbg packages for the Neon nightly builds?  I thought the Amarok nightly package contained them but apparently not.
<instructor> Pollywog: There are two neon packages one for KDE and one for Amarok. I can see the confusion
<Pollywog> instructor, ty
<maco> ok this is totally *not* my imagination
<maco> all the knotify popups are gone
<maco> that my volume is up is the only reason im even aware when i get a pm
<maco> seele, kdebugdialog has an "abort on fatal errors" checkbox. i'm assuming this should not change, since SIGABORT is a real thing and this is one of those things developers see and it makes sense to them and non-dev users just dont see
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-03
<instructor> :-(
<instructor> Kwin doesn't want to play with me anymore
<instructor> Also my fonts just went apenuts
<instructor> no clue what happened but I rebooted and X is acting weird, I can't set Compositing to on and my fonts looks like they had their hair combed by a shotgun
<instructor> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<instructor> going to Akademy?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<instructor> yeah me either :-(
<instructor> How's weather wallpaper coming along?
<JontheEchidna> pretty well, it's in KDE 4.3 in kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> the advanced config dialog will probably be the big feature for 4.4
 * JontheEchidna is going to visit relatives starting tomorrow until the 13th
<instructor> X froze
<instructor> Or
<JontheEchidna> oh, well that would explain why the conversation stopped :P
<JontheEchidna> I totally didn't see your exit message
<instructor> did something. Screen went black and the keyboard froze. magic keys didn't work
<JontheEchidna> [20:25:38] <JontheEchidna> pretty well, it's in KDE 4.3 in kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> [20:25:52] <JontheEchidna> the advanced config dialog will probably be the big feature for 4.4
<JontheEchidna> [20:27:08] * JontheEchidna is going to visit relatives starting tomorrow until the 13th
<instructor> JontheEchidna: Yeah I saw. Is it affected by the weather bug that Aseigo blogged about ?
<JontheEchidna> not directly (I don't have to do anything to fix it) but functionally if somebody's using a unpatched weather data engine, then they'll run in to the bug too
<instructor> it's patched for RC1 though?
<JontheEchidna> right
<instructor> ok
<instructor> I tried it out and I got a big blue wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> which weather provider?
<instructor> as I recall it was supposed to take 30 minutes to change and I wanted to see the virus wallpaper
<instructor> BBC I think
<JontheEchidna> BBC's the good one, hmm
<instructor> So I switched to the other wallpapers and played with virus and marble for a while then switched back and it was the same
<instructor> I guess it doesn't work like that?
<instructor> once I change it from the weather wallpaper it stops checking in the background?
<JontheEchidna> right, the plugin is unloaded when you switch to another one
<instructor> ok so I have to let it sit there for a while
<instructor> I'll try when I update the other machine to RC1
<instructor> This one is fairly broken
<JontheEchidna> the first update shouldn't take 30 mins though
<instructor> Well it updated instantly. Just to a boring wallpaper :)
<instructor> The plan I guess is to have a selection of wallpapers for each of the weather types and if the weather doesn't change a lot you can still cycle thrugh the available wallpapers?
<JontheEchidna> Such functionality would be possible to implement, but the size of the weather wallpapers would increase exponentially
<JontheEchidna> if I had to ship several wallpapers for 3 resolutions for each weather, it'd take up a *ton* of space
<JontheEchidna> the plan for the near future is just to have the user be able to set a wallpaper for a specific weather condition
<JontheEchidna> which should keep peeps happy for a while ;-)
<instructor> maybe a kghns source?
<instructor> Oh wait. So it can't do that? :)
<instructor> JontheEchidna: and it's not planned to do that either
<JontheEchidna> not planned to do what?
<instructor> have multiple wallpapers for the same weather condition
<instructor> for like say... Arizona
<JontheEchidna> the tricky part would be finding a way to make it configurable in the UI without cluttering everything up
<instructor> or KDE peeps in Antartic research camps
<instructor> Well I guess then yeah lets see the UI for configuration and then see what we can do
<instructor> Though I would suspect that you can just have a drop down box for the weather condition a scrollbox for the wallpapers with add/remove options and a preview pane
<instructor> Doesn
<instructor> t sound too complex to me
<JontheEchidna> I have one that "works", but it only changes the wallpaper for the preview in the Desktop settings dialog
<JontheEchidna> and the settings don't get saved :P
<instructor> Ah right I think I remember you blogging that
<instructor> and you had no idea why it was doing that?
<JontheEchidna> still don't
<instructor> Is that code public anywhere?
<JontheEchidna> my dialog? I didn't commit it because we were in freezes out the ass
<JontheEchidna> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SeOQ6i2OEBI/AAAAAAAAAF4/3MqN8zV-Lb8/s1600-h/customconfig.png
 * instructor puts up a wallpaper of frozen nuts on a tree
<instructor> You hid the code in the png? X-D
<JontheEchidna> nah, that's just the pic I had in the blog
<instructor> I'm guessing you bounced the code off #plasma ?
<JontheEchidna> nah, haven't done that yet
<JontheEchidna> been quite too busy
<instructor> \o/ Kubuntu train rolling
<instructor> Wish the kernel would stop freezing everytime I touch X though
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could commit the feature tonight, go away for a week and a half, and hope to see commits when I return :P
<instructor> ha ha :-) Not for Akademy week
<instructor> In any case I'm getting on home
<instructor> see you later
<JontheEchidna> later
<jet> Can anyone tell me how to use plasmoidviewer to test a build of a plasmoid I'm hacking on?  I understand it can be done from the compile dir... Command appears to require a "name" rather than a path
<jet> network-manager is giving me trouble - I just want to build it locally and hack it until I know what's going wrong
<jet> Latest version of plasmoidviewer appears to accept a directory but doesn't like mine for some reason
<ScottK> NCommander: Interesting: Looks like the same type of issue as qt4-x11: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.2.95-0ubuntu2/+build/1103093/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.2.95-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> I might get to it this year
<ScottK> NCommander: I see a trend developing: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.95svn20090701-0ubuntu1/+build/1102490/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdepim_4:4.2.95svn20090701-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> I don't see a bild failure
<ScottK> All hung waiting for some debug related thing.
<NCommander> crap
<NCommander> ScottK, can you point pitti at that, he know more about that subsystem than I do
<ScottK> It looks to me like an armel specific debug build issue.  kdebase-workspace built yesterday and there are only very minor changes in the package.
<ScottK> You're the armel dude.  I'm offline tomorrow, so if you could pass it on, I'd appreciate it.
<NCommander> I'm off as now ;-)
<NCommander> But I'll poke pitti on it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> NCommander: The pattern continues.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1/+build/1100660/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdebase_4:4.2.95-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<pkt> is gwenview-i18n FTBFS?
<pkt> for some reason it is not in karmic and it blocks kubuntu-desktop from being installable
<pkt> oh, I see it was deleted on purpose
<pkt> then it probably needs to be removed from the metapackages as well
<pkt> turns out this was not a kubuntu bug, sorry for the noise (the problem was live-helper's fault)
<JontheEchidna> be back in a week and a half
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: nooooooo!!! dont go!!
<jussi01> :D
<JontheEchidna> I'll try to get on IRC a bit
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: really, go, have a break, you deserve it.
<nixternal> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING KUBUNTEERS!
<refic> morning
<emonkey> morning? that would be cool, I'm working since more then 8 hours ... ok, on the other hand .... TGIF the weekend is nearly here
<emonkey> :) so good morning
<e-jat> morning nixternal
<txwikinger_work> what is with qanta on the KDE4.3 rc1? Did it not compile, or are the dependencies wrong?
<Riddell> quanta doesn't have a KDE 4 version
<Riddell> (it's waiting on kdevelop 4)
<lex79> someone can upload launchpad bug 395162 ? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395162 in plasma-widget-adjustableclock "New upstream release plasma-widget-adjustbleclock 2.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395162
<Riddell> can do
<lex79> :)
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: well.. can't we still use the 3.5 version instead of just removing it?
<txwikinger_work> or whatever version was there before RC1
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: by all means, it's still in the archive
<txwikinger_work> would be cool.. I don't really want to use ugly bluefish instead ;)
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install quanta
<rgreening> Riddell: update-notifier-kde system-sestart icon seems to be renamed to system-reboot.. sup update-notifier needs updating to reflect...
<rgreening> system-restart => system-reboot
<Riddell> rgreening: you have commit access :)  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> I've no cycles to fix atm.. perhaps Quintasan, ryanakca_, or shtylman_ can look at updating is Riddell can update
<rgreening> $work calls
<rgreening> if someone doesn't get to it before i do... (I just needed to ensure someone knew...)
<shtylman_> what do I need to do ?
<Riddell> checkout, grep, edit, commit
<shtylman_> for?
<Daskreech> RC broke my compositing
<Daskreech> well Karmic broke my compositing
<shtylman_> Riddell: what do I do with update-notifier-kde?
 * shtylman_ just woke up ... is behind ...
<Riddell> 14:50 < rgreening> Riddell: update-notifier-kde system-sestart icon seems to be renamed to system-reboot.. sup update-notifier needs updating to reflect...
<shtylman_> got it
<shtylman_> Riddell: which branch should I get? kubuntu-members? it is the latest one...
<rgreening> ty shtylman_. Yep, should be the current branch
<Daskreech> Can I file a bug that more details in kpackagekit is a lie?
<rgreening> Daskreech: sure thing...
<Riddell> shtylman_: trunk
<shtylman_> Riddell: lp:~shtylman/update-notifier-kde/rename
<lex79> launchpad bug 395183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395183 in kipi-plugins "New upstream release kipi-plugins 0.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395183
<lex79> now we can drop qt phonon patches \o/
<shtylman_> Riddell: do I need a merge request? or can you just pull from it?
<Riddell> I can pull
<Riddell> although can't you commit to ~kubuntu-members?
<shtylman_> Riddell: not that I know of...
<seele> maco: yeah, don't worry about the debugging stuff, just the user stuff
<Daskreech> rickspencer3: Are you @gcds ?
<rickspencer3> Daskreech: yes indeed
<rickspencer3> are you?
<nixternal> vorian: Sara Evans, front row, tonight!
<Daskreech> No :-( Wanted to but had some complications then found out it cost 480,000 to go then had a teaching commitnemnt
<Daskreech> So want to be there
<nixternal> and...WAR! Low ri-der drives a little slower
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> nixternal: i had to google her
<Daskreech> I read that as oggle
<nixternal> I saw Heart and Blue Oyster Cult last night
<vorian> same
<nixternal> vorian: you like country and don't know Sara Evans?
<nixternal> shame on you!
<vorian> I do not like country
<nixternal> oh, I thought you did
<vorian> I am forced to listen to it at work
<nixternal> cuz you are in hillbilly land :)
<vorian> yes
<nixternal> I love Sara Evans! Love Love Love!
<vorian> I can see why
<vorian> :P
<nixternal> oh come on, she is an awesome singer
<seele> rickspencer3: where are you staying?
<nixternal> I so wanted to go to gcds :(
<nixternal> and UDS :(
<nixternal> and Taco Bell :(
<lex79> vorian: o/
<seele> in that order?
<rickspencer3> seele: Fatanga
<vorian> hi lex79
<nixternal> seele: Taco Bell can fall in anywhere :)
<seele> rickspencer3: gah, you people and your expensive hotels
 * nixternal needs a job that pays the bills and lets me go to conferences
<vorian> btw folks - kobby and kalternatives are now in the archives
<nixternal> seele: hahaha :)
<rickspencer3> seele: I don't think it's particularly expensive, but in any case, are you here?
<nixternal> no "Days Inn"?
<seele> rickspencer3: yeah, i'm in Ingramar
<nixternal> no Motel 6? No one to leave the light on for you?
<rickspencer3> seele: this is great news
<rickspencer3> I thought you weren
<seele> looking for food and directions to the social event later tonight
<rickspencer3> t coming for some reason
<rickspencer3> seele: come to Fatanga, and we can go over with you
<seele> rickspencer3:i'm on the conference committee ;)
<rickspencer3> seele: the party is right next to the conference
<seele> oh, nice
<seele> let me look up directions to fataga
<seele> rickspencer3: gonna throw my laptop back to my room and head over to fataga. be there in maybe 10-15?
<rickspencer3> seele: sounds great!
<shtylman> I have a massive kernel problem :(
<shtylman> I can;t boot into the new (.31) kernel because of a problem: device-mapper says that sda and sdb are too small for target
<shtylman> I don't even know what that means...both of those disks are 32GB and they are in raid 0 ... never had problems with previous kernels...
<shtylman> anyone seeing anything similar? (note those are SSDs)
<nixternal> shtylman: using the -13 kernel? I had that issue yesterday but it was fixed with the latest kernel
<shtylman> hmm
<shtylman> I just updated not more than 30 min ago
<shtylman> and had that issue
<Riddell> shtylman: gosh, you're not a Kubuntu Member
<Daskreech> Riddell: Not at akademy?
<Riddell> just been using my complementary Qt towel for a swim in the sea
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> Sure I'm not jealous at all
<Riddell> oh wheesht we're still getting "this is good, but in Jamaica it was 10 times as good" comments
<shtylman> Riddell: :)
<Daskreech> Yeah I know Jamaica was better but we didn't get Qt towels :-P
<Daskreech> It's going to be hard to top Jamaica as a destination for at least a few years
<beda_> nobody talking?
<Daskreech> n
<Daskreech> o
<Daskreech> Blast
<Daskreech> now we are
<dajomu> good. I thought i was going deaf :)
<rgreening> Riddell: arora does not support ftp:// properly...
<rgreening> very buggy
<Daskreech> arora is very buggy
<Daskreech>  Hotmail doens't work at all in it
<Daskreech> Gmail crashes the whole program
<Daskreech> it's close enough to Firefox to feel comfortable but not quite enough to work
 * Daskreech is setting back Konqueror as default browser
<Tm_T> Daskreech: "but webkit gives users the experience they need!"
<Tm_T> yeah, webkit is good, but we need working UI (:
<ghostcube> midori oO
<Tm_T> ghostcube: that cannot be used in Kubuntu, sowwy
<ryanakca_> rgreening: What needed to be done?
<Daskreech> No webkit doesn't work for me nearly at all
<rgreening> ryanakca_: I believe shtylman has taken care of it.
<ryanakca_> lovely :)
<ghostcube> btw what about the error in the rc1 packages i havent tried so far
<ghostcube> will this be fixed
<ghostcube> ?
<neversfelde> ghostcube: which error?
<ghostcube> the x crash error mentioned on kubuntu.org
<ghostcube> :)
<neversfelde> ah ok, sorry don't know
<ghostcube> np
 * neversfelde always upgrade KDE on tty1
<neversfelde> so I did not get this error
<ghostcube> :)
<nixternal> neversfelde: +1 on tty :)
<nixternal> I do the same
<neversfelde> :)
<blizzz> did it as well, however, a running X crashed anyway
<neversfelde> after two days of testing D20icecc I can note that it does not work with the standart .pbuilderrc from the MOTU docs^^
<neversfelde> the Kubuntu Netbook Edition is an exciting project
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-04
<maco> soo who's still using jaunty?
<Zorael> Jaunty on one machine, Karmic on the other
<blizzz> jaunty here
<Zorael> The mentioned update bug hit me (kdm stopping to update), so I just sat in a tty and waited for hdd activity to drop, then killed the aptitude process, removed the lock file and had dpkg resume configuring
<maco> in the ps manpage, they list "ps jax --sort=uid,-ppid,+pid" as an example. ive got one user saying it errors for her on jaunty. works on karmic. can you reproduce?
<maco> Zorael, oh is THAT what happened to me yesterday?
<Zorael> maco: Possibly. :3
<Zorael> maco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209363/
<Zorael> maco: it doesn't seem to like the + sign at all, and the man page says "The "+" is optional since default direction is increasing numerical or lexicographic order."
<maco> Zorael, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=508435
<ubottu> Debian bug 508435 in procps ""ps --sort" doesn't work for time arguments (patch included)" [Unknown,Closed]
<nellery> lex79: around?
<lex79> nellery: yes
<nellery> lex79: looking at your kanyremote update... do you think that it would be better to recommend python-bluez rather than depend on it
<nellery> as the README says "if planned to use bluetooth connection"
<lex79> yes I know, if you want I can change to recommend :)
<nellery> lex79: don't worry about it, I can do it for you
<nellery> great work, will upload shortly
<lex79> I like depend rather reccomend, less trouble for the user
<lex79> nellery: thanks
<nellery> lex79: from what I can see, it's not completely necessary to have it
<nellery> you only need it if you want bluetooth support
<lex79> ok ;)
<neversfelde> someone wants to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo
<lex79> Riddell or ScottK: can you retry kdeutils? FTBS on i386
<lex79> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28609229/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdeutils_4%3A4.2.95-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lex79> thanks nellery
<ScottK> lex79: Done
<lex79> great
<Riddell> nixternal: ping?
<nixternal> Riddell: got it, will look at it shortly for you
<nixternal> Riddell: the Fridge is shite, it doesn't allow img tags
<PingJocky> anyone having sound issues with kubuntu 9.10?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> only n00bs have issues like that
<nixternal> my sound is super quiet, but I am not a n00b like you
<nixternal> could usb transfer be any slower?
<PingJocky> should have lobbied to get a good netbook instead of that crap that dell puts out
<DaskreeCH> PingJocky: Lob the crap at me :)
<PingJocky> DaskreeCH: na... i was just popping nixternal some shit!
<Riddell> ~twitter update conference has started, unable to wake kenny, anarchy may ensue
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> ~twitter update other kenny emerged only to disappear, anarchy is taking over
<kubotu> status updated
<DaskreeCH> What's going on?
<Riddell> Glaswegians, that's what
<Riddell> and a free bar last night
<blizzz> hard work, eh
<aerztelogger> hm
<aerztelogger> where is everyone?
<lex79> holiday
<lex79> :P
<aerztelogger> bah
 * aerztelogger re-implements kcm-root-fix patch
<aerztelogger> you know, I really love fedora developers, kevin kofler was kind enough to direct me to the KDE 4.3 port :)
<aerztelogger> lex79: are you motu yet?
<neversfelde> aerztelogger: would you have a look at the new bilbo package?
<lex79> nope
<aerztelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> aerztelogger doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<aerztelogger> oh dear
<aerztelogger> kubotu: lastfm user apachelogger
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help lastfm'
<aerztelogger> hmmmm
<neversfelde> mhh, REVU not loading
<aerztelogger> kubotu: help lastfm
<kubotu> last.fm plugin - topics: events, artist, album, track, now, set, who, compare, shouts, friends, neighbors, (loved|recent)tracks, top(albums|tracks|artists), weekly(album|artist|track)chart
<aerztelogger> kubotu: help lastfm set
<kubotu> lastfm set user <user> => associate your current irc nick with a last.fm user. lastfm set verb <present>, <past> => set your preferred now playing/just played verbs. default "is listening to" and "listened to".
<aerztelogger> kubotu: lastfm set user apachelogger
<kubotu> okay, I'll remember that aerztelogger is apachelogger on last.fm
<aerztelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Alles für Dich" by Die Ärzte [Rebell, 1999]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<aerztelogger> neversfelde: ^
<neversfelde> lastfm neversfelde
<neversfelde> mhh
<aerztelogger> uh, council votes are over already
<neversfelde> here it is http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo
<aerztelogger> neversfelde: revud
<neversfelde> aerztelogger: I think with ospdev there is the same problem that exists with kde-apps, but I will have a look at it again. Thank you
<aerztelogger> ospdev doesn't use UID'ed names for the downloads, so it should be watchable one way or another
<neversfelde> ok
<CIA-76> kubuntu: apachelogger * r115 kdebase-workspace/debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-76> kubuntu: Port kubuntu_11_fix_root_only_kcms.diff to KDE 4.3. Proudly provided
<CIA-76> kubuntu: by the Fedora-KDE team (enhanced with our icon hack).
<aerztelogger> CIA \o/
<cbr> hi
<cbr> what's the matter with kubuntu
<cbr> it says can't open /dev/null because of permissions and a lot of programs crash
<Quintasan> hi there
<cbr> some udev stuff gone horribly wrong again
<cbr> ?
<Quintasan> looks like
<Quintasan> karmic?
<cbr> yes
<Quintasan> I'm not updating :P
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r6 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/list-processor/process.rb: Make list-processor actually do a l10n checkout if not available.
<aerztelogger> cbr: older kernel doesn't help?
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r7 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/list-processor/process.rb:
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: * Enhance blacklist
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: * Try to take the launchpad conversion from _ to - into account (somewhat)
 * aerztelogger is wondering why neither k3b nor konversation have desktop_*.pot files in KDE svn
<aerztelogger> my quassel icon is blinking and I aint got no idea why :D
<aerztelogger> Sput: quassel is the broken
<lex79> try with show hide buffers
<lex79> launchpad bug 395481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395481 in kipi-plugins "Merge kipi-plugins 0.4.0-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395481
<aerztelogger> I don't hide buffers
 * aerztelogger thinks that he stripped the list of launchpad translation templates to remove to the point where it makes most sense
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r8 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/list-processor/process.rb: Finalize list-processor's ignore arrays, the output now should be pretty much perfect.
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r9 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/list-processor/ (karmic-templates-kubuntu.log process.rb): Update with new templates list.
<aerztelogger> lex79: the fix for k3b+oxygen is inefficient
<aerztelogger> lex79: kdebase-runtime needs to depend on oxygen-icons
<aerztelogger> k3b depends on kdebase-runtime
<aerztelogger> so does any other KDE application I suppose
<aerztelogger> so instead of making each application depend on oxygen-icons, we should make kdebase-runtime depend
<dajomu> anyone here?
<dajomu> I tried to install Karmic but got this message: "Udevd[1974]: Worker 2120 unexpectedly returned with 0" and this one "[380.044468] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical end_request: I/O error on device sro, block.
<Blizzz> is there are know memory leak in 4.3 rc? my swap gets flooded
<DaskreeCH> Blizzz: maybe. Not known by me. What do you have open?
<Blizzz> DaskreeCH: Amarok, Konqueror, Konversation, Kopete, Choqok, Kile, OOo
<Blizzz> nothing unusual ;)
 * DaskreeCH laughs. What's using memeory?
<Blizzz> DaskreeCH: Xorg  ~10%, Amarok ~5%, Konqueror ~3%, Kontact ~3%
<DaskreeCH> How much of your Memory is cache?
<Blizzz> 1271 MB (2GB total)
<Blizzz> if atop shows a blinking red line this is presumably indicating that something is not ok?
<Blizzz> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/805 (outtake, the highlighted ones)
<Blizzz> DSK is usually normal, and PAG 50:50, but SWP is blinking red the whole time
<Blizzz> DaskreeCH: another effect is, that suspend to RAM gets useless. waking up takes hours, afterwards swap is totally filled up and for everything you do disk is working as hell. eventually there is no chance but reboot.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I asked already in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu; I installed kdelinve in gnome, recommended packages and all the rest, in karmic, but I don't have icons in toolbars and buttons, some dependency must be missing but I don't know what
<Blizzz> need a reboot :(
<Quintasan> Le-Chuck_ITA: do you have oxygen icons installed?
 * Quintasan thinks kde libs depend on oxygen
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Quintasan: I don't, installing it now
<Quintasan> Le-Chuck_ITA: kde-icons-oxygen
<tsimpson> maybe it's bug #395418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395418 in k3b "k3b / karmic - gnome is not installing kde-icons-oxygen by default" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395418
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Quintasan: kdelibs-data depends only on hicolor icons
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Now I have icons in kdenlive, thanks a lot.
<Quintasan> np :)
<DaskreeCH> Blizzz: What version of KDE?
<Blizzz> DaskreeCH: 4.3 RC
<DaskreeCH> hmm haven't been running that long enough to know. How fast does swap fill up?
<Blizzz> oh. let me think.
<Blizzz> the 2gb of swap i have are filled up in let's say 6hrs
<Blizzz> or if i suspend to ram and wake up :) then in no time^^
<maco> Blizzz, how much ram?
<Blizzz> maco: 2gb each
<maco> Blizzz, thats what ive got
<maco> swap usually doesnt go over 1gb in use though
<maco> er wait....i have 2gb ram and 4gb swap
<Blizzz> maco: it didn't used to here, too, but that was before 4.3 rc
<maco> i just booted like an hour ago, so its only just starte to swap a coupl mb
<Blizzz> mh, in the 40min since my last reboot 107mb of swap are used. there is something wrong.
 * Blizzz is out for a walk
<Riddell> ryanakca: getting into Debian Qt KDE team?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Aye
<ryanakca> Riddell: along with the Debian Python Apps one. Helping out with two teams should be ample work, along with the Kubuntu website and what not on this side.
<Blizzz> re
<nhandler> ryanakca: Speaking of the Kubuntu website, for Bug 389955, didn't we decide that the javascript would be fine to use? Also, any idea when the sys admins will push the changes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389955 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - "You are here" text is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389955
<nixternal> installing Kubuntu on the mini now...so far so good
<seele> nixternal: netbook edition or just regular kubuntu?
<nixternal> I will put netbook edition on there once it is installed since there isn't a cd for it yet
<nixternal> and netbook edition == regular kubuntu right now, so I get to start from the beginning and start working on KDE MID and Kubuntu Netbook Edition :)
<nixternal> one thing I liked with the Dell Ubuntu is that you can switch to the regular desktop or the netbook edition
<nixternal> and Dell really screws up Ubuntu big time..it is really buggy, super slow, a real mess
<nixternal> it looks just OK to me
<nixternal> I want to try UNR as it looks decent
<nixternal> what I have seen thus far from KDE though, I am not a fan of...it just doesn't look right to me, so I am hoping to help out there a bit
<lex79> Tonio_: have you time to sponsor konversation ? :)
<Tonio_> lex79: sure, url ?
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/395450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395450 in konversation "Merge konversation 1.2~alpha4-2 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> thx :P
<nixternal> where is jjesse when you need him
<nixternal> Kubuntu will not run on this bad boy
<lex79> launchpad bug 395481 395276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395481 in kipi-plugins "Merge kipi-plugins 0.4.0-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395481
<lex79> uhm kubotu :(
<lex79> launchpad bug 395276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395276 in kdenlive "Please merge kdenlive 0.7.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395276
<lex79> ok :P
<ryanakca> nhandler: Yes, we will be using javascript. I just haven't gotten around to fixing it, I've been camping for the past week
<ryanakca> nhandler: As for when the sysadmins will push the changes, it'll be whenever I finish the changes + two to three weeks... so, figure within the next two weeks to a month.
<maco> hey guys, is plasma broken?
<Quintasan> maco: Why it should be?
 * Quintasan wonders if anyone can help with with vim
<Quintasan> argh
<maco> i might be able to
<maco> and it seems broken here... i dont get knotify popups (tray shows there's 1 notification, but it wont display it when clicked), and i cant get kmix to close
<maco> Quintasan, er, i meant i might be able to help on vim
<Quintasan> maco: I'm trying to learn regexp. but vim looks only in current line. I tried s/pattern/pattern2/g but it didn't work
<Quintasan> maco: I have same issue, try killing it
<maco> g just does it for every instance on that line
<maco> you want :%s/
<maco> instead of :s/
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> thanks
<ryanakca> Can someone push https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/395604 through please?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395604 in libqinfinity "Sync libqinfinity 1.0~beta3-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,New]
<maco> Quintasan, you may also find ".,.+3s/" interesting. it says "from this line til 3 lines from now, substitute..."
<Quintasan> maco: will write it somewhere :P
<nixternal> :%s/foo/bar/g
<nixternal> Quintasan: ^^
<nixternal> though I think :s/foo/bar/g will work all the same
<Quintasan> nixternal: second one looks for all instances in line you are currently in :P
<nixternal> the g should fix that though, if not chalk up another vim failure :p
 * Quintasan misses block mode, Kate's ctrl+v == paste
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Vim has block mode too, :help visual-block ... however, if you want ^v as paste, I'm sure you could remap it in your .vimrc...
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I'm using Vi input mode in Kate :P
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Oh. Ewww... that sounds wierd.
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I though so, but with Konsole plugin and tab bar it rocks :D
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Doesn't :sp or :vsp along with ^w j or ^w k do the same thing as tabs?
<Riddell> ~twitter update dinner party in the KDE penthouse suite
<kubotu> status updated
<Blizzz> after 5 ½hrs ~80MB of my swap are unused :-/
<vorian> yo nixternal
<vorian> I'm at O'Hair
<nixternal> poor vorian
<nixternal> how long are you there for?
<claydoh> how hard would it be to convince someone to work on a KDE/Konq cleint for ubuntuone?
<maco> ryanakca, it does the same as panes, not tabs
<maco> nixternal, nope, youre getting it wrong
<maco> nixternal, no g = replace first instance on this line
<maco> nixternal, g = replace all instances on this line
<maco> nixternal, % & no g = first instance on every line
<maco> nixternal, % & g = all instances on all lines
<vorian> nixternal: til 7
<PingJocky> vorian: your at ohare till 7?
<PingJocky> damn... im sorry
<maco> claydoh, umm....the regular ubuntuone client works with dolphin just fine
 * claydoh realizes its wishful thinking right now
<claydoh> it does? integrated I mean
<claydoh> like in nautilus
 * claydoh is using it himself, paying for the extra space :)
<claydoh> it works fine using like dropbox
<claydoh> but I have had 3 people recently get literelaly angry at the extra deps neede to be installed :(
<nixternal> vorian: what time did you get in?
<nixternal> maco: that's because vim sucks and doesn't do regex correctly then
<nixternal> PingJocky: how about you take me out to dinner tonight? I am on my way over! :)
<PingJocky> come over.. i have food!
<maco> nixternal, it's per-line regex
<nixternal> it's per-shite regex
<nixternal> PingJocky: still raining by you?
<PingJocky> not really
<maco> claydoh, umm i never used it with nautilus, but if i start the ubuntuone client then put stuff in ~/Ubuntu\ One in Dolphin, the little ubuntuone logo starts spinning in the tray and then after a while of data transmission, it stops, and everything's all synced
<PingJocky> ill feed you, you teach me Qt + C++
<claydoh> maco: yes, it works nicely :)
<nixternal> beer too?
<PingJocky> nope, youll have to get that or i can pick some up
<claydoh> maco: bug #395357 is the latest, and most angry :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395357 in ubuntuone-client "Install PPA installed a bunch of things that I do not need on my computer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395357
<nixternal> i will fill my camelpack up with some beer and start pedaling :p
<PingJocky> btw, pidgin was causing my audio problems
<PingJocky> come on over...
<maco> claydoh, oh that just plain didnt work for me :P yay for dpkg on the cli
<nixternal> my computer just yelled at me..it said.... "CONGRATULATIONS! YOU WON!"
<nixternal> stupid ads
<PingJocky> where do i file Kubuntu bugs?
<claydoh> maco: I just installed it vis kpackagekit on my karmic box :) yay for kpackagekit not barfing this once :)
<maco> PingJocky, same place as ubuntu bugs :)
<PingJocky> maco: right on!
<vorian> nixternal: got here at 515ish
<vorian> my kids are going nuts
<vorian> its just a layover from UT to OH
<PingJocky> they have a cool exibit for kids at one of the security checkpoints
<claydoh> nixternal: would beer be a motivator or a performance enhancer :)
<claydoh> nixternal: I managed almost 5 miles today, in some light rain - my fave time to ride:)
<maco> eep! i dont think i could ride 5 miles
<maco> maybe 2 or 3 if i had empty saddlebags and no backpack...
<claydoh> 5 flat miles
<claydoh> not to bad, I an 300+lbs and have high blood pressure, it wasn't too bad
<claydoh> when i was  fit and 19, I managed to do a 44 mile ride, nothing campared to Tour De nixternal here :)
 * claydoh is going to enjoy watching the tour de france in hi def this year
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-05
<Drknezz> :(
<Drknezz> #kubuntu is a ghost-town, and no one in #ubuntu seems to know about this?
<Drknezz> Can i ask for help in here?
<Monika|K> 5 miles biking is not exactly far
<Monika|K> 5 miles running on the other hand ... I don't know how people do this without dropping dead ;)
<maco> Drknezz, yeah sure
<Drknezz> Hi, i have a sound issue with Amarok, every other sound in the system works, but not Amarok, it stopped working all fo a sudden, Help?
<Drknezz> :(
<maco> Monika|K, the weight of the bike probably factors into it
<Drknezz> No other player plays that file for some odd reason
<Drknezz> Only amarok does
<maco> Monika|K, ive got a very heavy men's mountain bike...and i'm a very light woman
 * claydoh has a medium-heavy mtb (aluminum) and is very fat
<maco> Drknezz, because i'm told that i'm the only person for whom amarok works with pulseaudio, i'm going to start with asking what "apt-cache policy pulseaudio" says
<claydoh> but yeah, if I had a steel bike it would be tons harder
<Drknezz> maco: Not installed
<maco> claydoh, my bike is 44lb according to google
<maco> wow...my bike weighs > 1/3 what i weigh
<claydoh> ouch
<Monika|K> wait, Google can weight stuff now, too? ^^
<Monika|K> s/weight/weigh/
<maco> Monika|K, i googled the model and looked it up
<Monika|K> of course ;)
<Drknezz> maco: i'll reboot to see if other stuff i saw on web pages work
<Drknezz> maco: brb
<maco> claydoh, i think i want a women's comfort bike...or cruiser...
<claydoh> yeah
<maco> i'm looking at giantforwomen.com, but the site's entirely javascript (grrrr) so i'm having trouble.... i also dont know which would handle hills better
<claydoh> I like gary fisher bikes, though giant probably has a broader price range
<maco> the local bike store carries giant
<maco> though i did just learn that there's one even closer than that...like 1/2 mile instead of a mile
<claydoh> but a comfort bike will prob have better gear range than a cruiser, better for hills
<maco> that's good to know
<maco> i havent tried biking up the hill to my apt yet
<maco> when i was a little kid, i could do a hill this steep, but i'm out of shape now, my bike's heavier, and i'd be lugging around at least a backpack
<nixternal> claydoh: I am jealous of the TdF in high-def :(
<nixternal> maco: you could do 5 miles...if I rode with Claydoh he would ride more than 5 as well
<claydoh> I just got a new 32 inc lcd yesterday
<nixternal> must be nice
<claydoh> much better than the 27inch crt that died
<nixternal> my old ass mom can do 5 miles, so I know you can do more than 5 claydoh
<maco> nixternal, maybe if i had a bike that i could lift
<nixternal> and her conditions are probably worse
<maco> i cant even pick mine up off the ground
<nixternal> maco: bah
<nixternal> as long as it fits and rides you can do it
<maco> getting up and down stairs to the storage room sucks :(
<nixternal> never say you can't, have faith
<maco> its a *little* too tall, i think
<claydoh> nixternal: yeah can do more, but then me n the mrs and the dogs went for a walk in the woods :)
<nixternal> but you are so damn small, it should be so easy
<nixternal> claydoh: ahh gotcha
<maco> nixternal, me?
<nixternal> I see big dudes riding forever around here
<nixternal> maco: yes you
<nixternal> I think my daughter is about your size and she isn't even 13 year :)
<claydoh> nixternal: thye tv was *only* 400 bux, but I had to buy one
<nixternal> s/year/yet
<nixternal> claydoh: damn, that is cheap
<claydoh> yeah, else I would have gotten a used tv from freecyle or something
<nixternal> my first time riding a bike in 20 years, after smoking and partying for 20 years, I did 20 miles
<nixternal> a slow and painful 20 miles, but I did it
<nixternal> in august I am going to do 300 miles in 24 hours supposedly
<nixternal> my arse won't be able to take that
<maco> nixternal, my bike: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4231518
<claydoh> owchie
<nixternal> maco: you could easily do it on that bike, even though that is a pretty bad bike
 * claydoh agrees
<maco> eh, *maybe* if i didnt have a backpack with laptop and 2 saddlebags full of stuff
 * claydoh got his gary fisher used for $150
<maco> (i was moving from the old apartment to the new one. rode to chinatown, then metro'd up the hill)
<nixternal> maco: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/fx/72fxwsd/   <- I think that bike right there would suit you best...of course not that paint job though
<nixternal> you can probably pick that up at a LBS for around $350 now I bet
<nixternal> you would love it
<nixternal> all the ladies in my life are riding that bike pretty much now...I have gotten them all addicted
<nixternal> it is a great bike
<nixternal> you can move up to the 7.3FX WSD and you can easily lift it, as it is even lighter
<nixternal> I use a 7.3FX for my commuter bike and love it
<nixternal> my training bike is a Trek 1.2T and my racing/group ride bike is a Trek Madone 6.9 Pro
<Monika|K> but nixternal, that's a men's bike
<nixternal> Monika|K: the 7.2FX WSD isn't
<maco> the fact that apparently you're *not* supposed to be able to put your feet flat on the ground while on the seat confuses me
<nixternal> maco: no, when sitting on your seat, only the balls of your feet should touch the ground
<nixternal> it isn't a Harley :p
<maco> one foot's toe can
<Monika|K> but it has the bar far up
<nixternal> at least you understand that, took me a week to explain that to my dad
<Monika|K> maco, only kids bikes are designed so that one can put one's feet on the ground
<nixternal> http://www.trekbikes.com/women/  <- you have all of those options as wel
<maco> oh. last time i rode a bike i was 12
<nixternal> Trek is the #1 women's bike manufacturer there is
<nixternal> maco: I was pretty damn close as well last I rode
<nixternal> I have only been riding for a year
<maco> i wish bicycle skirtguards were available here
<maco> it sucks having to tuck my skirt up all under my butt and then not being able to get off the seat when stopped
<nixternal> rofl
 * ryanakca wonders what got nixternal hooked on cycling
<maco> (because if i get off the seat, i have to tuck the skirt up again)
<nixternal> ryanakca: I bought a bike to commute and that was it
<Monika|K> yeah, riding a bicycle with a skirt or dress sucks
<nixternal> I ended up buying a second bike, the 1.2T and that really got me addicted
<nixternal> then I worked with the LBS to get the Trek Madon 6.9 custom made for me for way less than the $10,000 price tag
<Monika|K> but luckily as a developer I work in jeans, so I can easily ride my bike to work
<maco> its too hot out for jeans
<nixternal> Monika|K: bah, if I can't work in shorts and flip flops, I won't work there :)
<maco> once may comes around, it's skirt season
<Monika|K> you can work in shorts and flip flops, too
<nixternal> jeesh, you should see some of the women downtown
<Monika|K> there is no dress code, at all
<nixternal> they will wear skirts and let them blow
<nixternal> they cause a lot of accidents
<Monika|K> lol
<Monika|K> but nixternal, try to ride a bike in a dress and prevent it from blowing, then let's discuss that again ;)
<nixternal> when i would go out for a smoke I would watch them go by, and then watch the other cyclists and motorists to see what they would do
<Monika|K> stupid dress won't listen to "stay down finally!"
<nixternal> I saw plenty of people get rear ended, a couple of cyclists run into a parked car
<nixternal> just stairing
<maco> hah i saw a girl in a breezy mini skirt standing on her pedals with a boy riding 4 feet behind
<maco> Monika|K, headband around the thigh, pin the skirt to it
<maco> then the front of it won't go up
<maco> for the back...you know how back when women wore hoops in their skirts, theyd have to lift the skirts behind their back when sitting (cuz if you sit on the hoop, the front of your skirt goes up)?
<nixternal> heh, the team I ride with, since I am new I tend to ride with the women who have been racing for a while, and the other night was my first night out and one of them, Sandy, said, "Just keep your eyes on my ass and you will do fine"
<maco> pull it up in the back so that you're sitting on the part of your skirt that should be near your knees
<nixternal> it took me about 10 seconds before it registered
<nixternal> no matter how much I watched, it got smaller and smaller as she pulled away, leaving me in her dust
<Monika|K> maco if I ever try to ride a bike with a skirt/dress again (did recently ... very bad), I will have to try it like that
<nixternal> just wear a pair of shorts under the skirt and let it fly...I swear the reactions are worth it!
<maco> i dont own a pair of shorts...
<maco> havent in...umm...6 or 7 years
<nixternal> just to see some dude run into a parked car is total money
<nixternal> and never get caught downtown chicago when they are doing the naked ride
<nixternal> it is both erotic and disturbing at the same time
<maco> if i have my saddlebags on, i can just drape the back of my skirt over the saddlebags and rack and itll hook around them and stay down
<nixternal> ya, I do that when I wear a skirt :)
<maco> well anyway....when i get a women's bike, it better have fenders so i can put a skirtguard on it
<ryanakca> nixternal: Seeing that you're a MOTU, could you push bug 395604 through please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395604 in libqinfinity "Sync libqinfinity 1.0~beta3-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395604
<nixternal> I can ack it, that's about it
<maco> nixternal, dude, giant's much better price range than trek. The Bike Rack has a giant for $289 i think
<ryanakca> No difference between the two, all I did was take the debian version (which was in NEW), add a 0ubuntu1 changelog entry and mangle the maintainer.
<nixternal> giant == crap though when cheap
<nixternal> if you don't pay at least $2000 on a giant, it isn't that good
<ryanakca> Well, mangle the maintainer field... the maintainer is still intact
<nixternal> plus giant doesn't spend millions working with women to create the best bikes
<ryanakca> nixternal: thanks, and subscribe the archive admins?
<nixternal> aren't you a MOTU?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Not yet :)
<nixternal> shoot, Ubuntu Package ARchive Admins right?
<nixternal> I can't remember who to subscribe..I just subscribed someone though :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: I think that's them
<ryanakca> Or I can just poke Riddell in the morning :)
<nixternal> well then, I just rung their doorbell and let them know :)
 * nixternal grabs a bite to eat before going to watch not-so-silent-fireworks
<ryanakca> nixternal: Thanks, have fun :)
<Quintasan> hmm, I wonder why firefox-3.5 was using qt windows and buttons and firefox-3.0 update to 3.5 with ubuntuzilla doesnt
<vorian> i'm home and alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi01> cripes, vorian's back, everyone hide!!!
<Quintasan> hiho
<Quintasan> do we have minirok 2.0 in karmic?
<e-jat> how can i disable kbluetooth4 applet in at startup?
<milian> when I have kdelibs-dbg installed, should list work properly in gdb?
<milian> since I only get a singleline like that: "429     in /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.2.95/kate/render/katerenderer.cpp"
<milian> (i have kdelibs5-dbg installed)
<hsitter> e-jat: uninstall it? ;-)
<e-jat> hsitter: ?
<e-jat> uninstall it ?
<hsitter> kbuletooth4
<e-jat> owh ..
<hsitter> I suppose
<e-jat> kdebluetooth ?
<hsitter> you could copy it from /etc/xdg/autostart to $HOME/.config/autostart
<e-jat> since blueman package
<hsitter> and edit it
<e-jat> do much better :)
<hsitter> actually /usr/share/autostart/kblueplugd.desktop
<e-jat> ok .. then remove it from /usr/share/autostart?
<hsitter> well
<e-jat> thanks ..
<hsitter> no
<e-jat> then ?
<hsitter> that will be reverted the next time it gets updated
<e-jat> what the best i should do ?
<hsitter> either you can override it with $HOME/.config/autostart/ or you have to remove the whole package
<hsitter> anyway
<hsitter> e-jat: #kubuntu for support
<e-jat> or maybe i can
<e-jat> X-KDE-autostart-condition=kbluetoothrc:General:AutoStart:true
<e-jat> change it to false ?
<e-jat> anyway .. thanks for da info ..
<e-jat> give me some idea to try it out :)
<hsitter> ANYTHIN you change about that file will be undown upon upgrade of the kdebluetooth package
<hsitter> that includes removal, permission change, content editing....
<hsitter> s/undown/undone
<e-jat> ic ..
<hsitter> lex79: btw, the fix for bug 388643 should be pushed to debian
<hsitter> if they didn't fix it yet
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/388643/+text)
<lex79> launchpad bug 388643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388643 in kdebase-runtime "KDE4 apps dont have icons" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388643
<lex79> ah ok hsitter
 * hsitter is wondering where jonny is
<maco> er....what's up with kdebase? kdebase in svn has a different tree than the kdebase source package
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu karmic crash X at closeing session when kdm or xdm are running
<maco> ooh nevermind. there's a kdebase-workspace and kdebase-runtime
<d_ed> hey, can I have some packaging help
<d_ed> I've packaged something uploaded to a PPA which had incorrect dependencies, which failed.
<d_ed> now fixed that, but I need to give it a new version number
<d_ed> does it need a changelog entry?
<vorian> if you want to keep track of the changes you made
<d_ed> not really
<hsitter> which is pretty much the point of a changelog :D
<hsitter> d_ed: just change the version then
<d_ed> also the version name in the changelog  is (sourceVersion-0ubuntu1) (currently)
<d_ed> i don't understand why there are two numbers by the word ubuntu?
<hsitter> well, first of all you shouldn't be using 0ubuntu1 but 0ubuntu1~ppa1
<vorian> the first number is the debian version (0 being no debian version)
<hsitter> as for the two numbers, one is presenting the package revision in debian and the second one is for ubuntu
<d_ed> and does it go to 0ubuntu2 ?
<vorian> lolz
<d_ed> ah, that makes sense
<hsitter> so kde4libs 4.3-1 would be in debian
<vorian> they wish it were
<hsitter> then we go and get that package and improve it ... once we upload it is 4.3-1ubuntu1
<hsitter> then we just increase the last number: 1ubuntu2, 1ubuntu3....
<hsitter> meanwhile debian also does improvements of their own, so they have -2, -3, -4
<d_ed> thanks very much.
<hsitter> at some point we merge the packages and get 4.3-4ubuntu1
<d_ed> It's my first attempt at packaging really
<vorian> the important part of ppa, it they alway ALWAYS should end in ~ppa1
<vorian> or ~ppa*
<hsitter> *nod*
<d_ed> I'm only uploading it to the PPA to tell if it works so I can push to revu
 * hsitter thinks that should be enforced anyway
<d_ed> should probably put it anyway
<hsitter> yay
<hsitter> I am getting beaten for mailing to kde-i18n-doc \o/
<d_ed> what did you say?
<vorian> beaten for what?
<hsitter> just asked for assistance
<hsitter> vorian: working on kubuntu I suppose
<vorian> weird
<d_ed> for ki18n you have to ask for assistance in a range of languages or you get beaten.
<hsitter> assistance in making Kubuntu's translation not suck
<d_ed> I read part of the kde-devel post
<hsitter> vorian: I usually get beaten up for that ... good luck I am not at gcds
<hsitter> that sounds weird
<vorian> ha
<vorian> yeah, bad translation there
<vorian> :P
<hsitter> s/luck/thing
<hsitter> At some point I will just use en_GB, way easier to get right :P
<vorian> I don't speak en
<d_ed> hsitter: you're German right?
<vorian> en_HB
<hsitter> no, no one likes germans
<hsitter> I am austrian, and everyone likes austrians because no one exactly knows where they are from
<vorian> +1
<d_ed> Austria I imagine
<hsitter> well
<hsitter> kubotu: search where the heck is austria
<kubotu> Results for where the heck is austria: 1. Heck horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heck_horse | 2. Wien? Where the heck are we? Vienna, Austria: http://www.traveljournals.net/stories/29052.html | 3. Austrian Information - November-December 2007 - Award: Brigadier ...: http://www.austrianinformation.org/november-december-2007/award-brigadier-general-guntmar-heck.html
<hsitter> the second result is awesome :D
<d_ed> I'm busy finding out what a heck horse is...
<maco> why doesnt everybody agree to call locations what the locals call it?
<hsitter> more ads than content :D
<maco> itd make it a lot easier when i look at a map of europe and can find Wien but not Vienna or München but not Munich
<hsitter> true
<d_ed> or you could just rename your cities to match what we call them.
<maco> d_ed, define "we" ;)
<hsitter> like Fucking
<maco> huh?
<hsitter> google maps: Fucking, Upper Austria, Austria
<maco> interesting
<hsitter> uh, google maps even got a fancy pic :D
<d_ed> I might need to take a road trip.
<hsitter> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12301142
<vorian> nice
<vorian> kubotu: search where the crap is chillicothe
<kubotu> Results for where the crap is chillicothe: 1. YouTube - Chillicothe man gets the crap scared out of him: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFkw9nzdMdk | 2. Chillicothe's own Breakfast Club: Do '80s teen film stereotypes ...: http://www.youthrights.org/forums/showthread.php?p=382638 | 3. Reviews of Pinewood Estates Chillicothe, 61523: http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Pinewood.Estates.309-579-2897/review/list
<vorian> weird
 * vorian clicks
<hsitter> oh dear
<vorian> dumb
<vorian> this is the best ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA
<Riddell> hola chicoas
<vorian> hi Riddell
<d_ed> Riddell: l hey, I've packaged Aurorae as requested a few days back. Currently in my PPA building to see if I've done it right.
<hsitter> hm
<vorian> i think arorae is already in the archives
<hsitter> Riddell: is the council polling over yet?
<vorian> aurorae too
 * hsitter looks for url
<vorian> hsitter: yeah, i'm teh lozer
<maco> someone was working on it a few days ago
<d_ed> d'oh!
<maco> d_ed, do you know about pbuilder?
<vorian> !info kwin-style-aurorae karmic
<ubottu> kwin-style-aurorae (source: kwin-style-aurorae): Theme engine for KWin window decorations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 244 kB
<hsitter> vorian: well, we need to work on your public image I suppose
<d_ed> don't think so.  I use a text editor, debuild and deput.
<d_ed> *dput
 * hsitter thinks we should do campaigns for council membership
<vorian> hsitter: no biggie - I figured i'd be the lozer against you guys
<hsitter> fund raisers first of course
<maco> d_ed, pbuilder will build binary debs from your source package so you dont have to upload to a ppa over and over
<vorian> i'm not nearly as chatty on irc
<vorian> on this channel at least :P
<d_ed> I've typed "debian/rules" a lot, but that doesn't test all the control file, which is the tricky part
<hsitter> vorian: yeah, you gotta do more flirting
<maco> d_ed, right, so use pbuilder. it does it in a bare minimal chroot so you know if the dependencies and all are correct
<flirty> this should help
<hsitter> that reminds me of tweety
<hsitter> flirty: yeah, make that stick and people will love you
<flirty> pleast test !info qwit karmic
<flirty> !info qwit karmic
<ubottu> qwit (source: qwit): simple Qt4-based client for Twitter and Identi.ca. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+svn171-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 194 kB, installed size 640 kB
<d_ed> oh, suhweet
<d_ed> thanks maco
<d_ed> I like you already.
<hsitter> qwit doesn't look sexy => no go for me :P
<jussi01> hsitter: rofl!!
<hsitter> hm, back to good ol vorian :S
<vorian> we know who jussi01 voted for
<vorian> :P
<jussi01> vorian: sadly, Im not a kubuntu member, I couldnt vote
<hsitter> so, why did vorian, rgreening and moi get 2 no votes and jonny only one?
<vorian> oh, well then
<jussi01> vorian: stupid bureaucracy
<vorian> cuz you dudes voted against me, and jonny didn't vote against anyone
<vorian> ah
<hsitter> well
 * jussi01 is an ubuntu member...
 * hsitter thinks jonny voted 'no' on everyone but him 
<hsitter> and someone voted no on everyone
<hsitter> which is kinda unproductive
 * jussi01 has no idea who jonny is...
<hsitter> or every candidate voted no on the others, but one candidate who gave jonny a yes ... you know the analytics of that are quite interesting
<hsitter> did I already tell you that one can't register a google groups named kubuntu-analytics for somewhat obvious reasons ;-)
<hsitter> reason even
<maco> jussi01, ditto
<hsitter> jontheechidna
<jussi01> ahh
 * hsitter goes bedwise
<hsitter> nini
<d_ed> night
<vorian> where is jonny anyways
<jussi01> vorian: he is on holidays
<vorian> I have no idea how this silly aurorae works
<vorian> meh, i just got back too
<jussi01> he said back in a wek and a half a few days back
<vorian> i see
<vorian> so, where can aurorae themes be found?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-05
<lex79> isn't it related to stuff that Harald added in pkg-kde-tools ? since it built in maverick but not in lucid?
* lex79 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 2 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC
<JontheEchidna> lex79: backporting harald's fixes fixed it :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks for figuring out how to make pkg-kde-tools not mess with things in PPAs
<ScottK> Did https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/2:1.3.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1806969 fail due to the pkg-kde-tools changes made after it was uploaded three weeks ago?
<Mamarok> Riddell: give my hugs to agateau for his Akademy award, well deserved!
<Riddell> ooh the news got out?
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, it was yesterday, no?
<falktx> hi guys
<Mamarok> Riddell: Anne Wilson got wich one, non-dev or Jury?
<falktx> i'm here to complain
<falktx> kubuntu beta PPA packages can easily break the whole system
<Mamarok> falktx: well, that's why tose are labeled beta, remember?
<Mamarok> those*
<falktx> i wanted to try 4.5.0 rc1...
<Mamarok> works perfectly well here
<falktx> Mamarok: yes, but... the packages could be a little better
<Mamarok> didn't break anything
<falktx> the inter-dependencies kill me
<Mamarok> falktx: well, then wait for final
<falktx> Mamarok: it tries to remove almost all packages
<Mamarok> betas and RC releases are for testing only, one does test, not complain
<falktx> Mamarok: i'll try it one more time
<falktx> hehe
<Mamarok> not aimed at a runnign system, so you should think before trying out thigns labeled as non-stable
<falktx> I know...
<Mamarok> falktx: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade solves all dependencies normally
<falktx> it's hard to resist the new blur thing...
<falktx> Mamarok: no, it doesn't
<falktx> Mamarok: it removes a lot of packages...
<Mamarok> well, then tell us which dependency issues you have
<falktx> Mamarok: other kde packages
<Mamarok> some KDE packages are oboslete
<Mamarok> or changed names
<falktx> i'm still updating, i'll let you know what issues I find on the way
<Mamarok> well, you get a list of what will be removed before you update, no? Give that list in a pastebin
<falktx> i'm updating almost 1 by 1, just to be safe
<Mamarok> if you type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you get a full list, pastebin that
<Mamarok> of what is removed, replaced and what is new
<falktx> cannot do it now, but will soon
<falktx> btw, "kde-minimal" doesn't exist anymore
<Mamarok> *sigh* if you do 1 by 1 you don't have to wait, no?
<Mamarok> falktx: normal
<Mamarok> and that is just a meta-package anyway
<falktx> some packages might depend on it
<Mamarok> nope
<Mamarok> not on meta-packages
<falktx> i mean, other kde apps might depend on "kde-minimal"
<Mamarok> no, apps don't depend on meta-packages, it's the other way round
<falktx> ha, finally updated ok
<claydoh> falktx: installing 4.5rc does remove a number of packagws - there are changes in packaging that mean some are replaced with new ones
<Mamarok> claydoh: told him so already, no?
<falktx> yep, but the amount of packages is scary
<Mamarok> and? If you check the package names added as new and those removed you would see the changes
<Mamarok> nothing to complain about
 * claydoh had a list if them, but deleted it, was gonna pastebin it
<Mamarok> falktx: if you are scared this is hardly matter for a complaint
<falktx> he, sorry for the noise
<falktx> i'll test this baby now
<Mamarok> claydoh: about KMyMoney: is still have a problem with the pinentry not showing up, so I can't open a file I really need to
<Mamarok> I tried the hints given in the mailing list, didn't help
<Mamarok> I would appreciate some help with that
<claydoh> no idea on that one, i don't uses gpg on my file, I just encrypt the ehole drive :)
<claydoh> plus I just package, and type very poorly
<Mamarok> well, I am really annoyed, since I need to open that file for taxes, and I am already late on that
<Mamarok> and the pinentry works flawlessly in Kmail when I sign or encrypt mail, so this is a KMyMoney issue
<claydoh> but for me pinentry works for signing my packages
<Mamarok> I will write to the mailing list again, asking for a walk through
<Mamarok> yeah, it just never pops up when I open that file in KMM
<claydoh> which version are you using?
<Mamarok> the latest one
<Mamarok> they have some indications in the mailing list, I tried that, but it didn't help, pintry still doesn't show
<Mamarok> pinentry*
<Mamarok> your lat4est package
<Mamarok> but the problem exists since I switched to the kde4 version
 * claydoh woders id it works with the 1.04, stable release (kde3 version)?
<claydoh> argh
<Mamarok> well, I guess it should, since it always worked with that version
<claydoh> typing in the dark is no good
<Mamarok> I will remove the new ones and install teh old version again, can't really wait any longer
 * claydoh has to leave for work now :(
<Mamarok> np, thanks anyway :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: i think you cn  run both together, I did for a  bit they both use the same icon, though
<Mamarok> hm, let me try installing the old one then
<claydoh> they use different config files, but can read the samy .kmy file just fine
<claydoh> ok bye now for real :)
<Mamarok> cu
<tsimpson> can someone have a look at (and hopefully fix) bug #601869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601869 in attica (Ubuntu) "Please backport attica 0.1.4 to Lucid as 0.1.3 has missing symbols" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601869
<oxymoron>  Whats the idea of Kopete using Kwallet if I need to type my account passwords anyway? :S Is it supposed to work like that?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: uh yeah
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: so that you dont have to type the password of every account
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: see bug 600197. It fails on all archs
<shadeslayer> ( if you have multiple accounts,like FB and gtalk and yahoo...etc etc)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600197 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu Maverick) "digikam fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600197
<shadeslayer> /media/Data/unstable/git/mainline/src/protocolhandler.cpp:129: error: cannot call member function ‘void KProcess::clearProgram()’ without object << any idea what to pass to clearprogram ?
<shadeslayer> and do i need that function call before using kprocess::execute?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1146214 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Replace the "<" symbol with its HTML escape code so that client apps do not have to fiddle around with QLabel properties
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1146215 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp Remove workaround now that LibQApt properly escapes the less than sign
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes exactly, I dont want to type my password every single time for alla my acoounts. I have allow all on Kwallet.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1146216 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Fix a similar lessthan-not-escaped bug in the Dependencies Tab that caused Replaces: entries to be cut off at the first <
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: yes,but in order to allow kopete acccess to those passwords,you need to open kwallet
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: its like when your shopping,you want to pay through your credit card,which is in your wallet,you need to open your wallet to access the credit card
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: What do you mean? Kwallet asks for password first, I type it in, then directly after it asks again for account passwords.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ohhh
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: thats weird...
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: is the Remember Password box ticked?
<oxymoron> Yes ... but I think its a bug and Mamarok give me a "bug idea", could be problem if you use same password for Kwallet and accounts :P COuld be some kind of conflict.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes its ticked, but disappear everytime.
<Mamarok> I have no problem with storing kopete passwords, the wallet keeps those without problems, but I have a different password for the wallet, of course
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: hmm.. i have the same password set for the kwallet and the accounts.. worksforme (tm)
<Mamarok> ditto for my Choqok passwords, and Kmail passwords, etc
<oxymoron> Hmm, I guess theres some problem https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=kwallet+kopete ... it doesnt wait for Kwallet to open. I get this problem only when started desjtop first time I think.
<oxymoron> I got a lot of problems first time open apps btw after I bootup my computer and restoring last session.
<oxymoron> Konversation cannot login to freenode server for instance, I need to shutdown it and restart it. Some apps doesnt start properly and sometimes Firefox crashes when restoring and restoring all tabs
<shadeslayer> boo... dolphin asks for my pass everytime i browse sftp directories ..
<Mamarok> oxymoron: your problems sound quite strange, I can't reproduce any of that here
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I am special as usual. But you need to reboot computer to try it ;) Make same password on your IM accounts as Kwallet, then reboot computer and restore session with Kopete and it SHOULD if you get same problem as me, show Kwallet master popup and you type it in, then directly after you get popups for every single IM account to type in passwords.
<oxymoron> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236964
<ubottu> KDE bug 236964 in general "kopete does not wait for kwallet to open" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<oxymoron> One month old and uncofimred bug ... hmm
<oxymoron> Then I dont understand, when having autojoin in Konversation it never join android channels, only kubuntu specific ones? :S wtf?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: I am not going to change my password for that, certainly not. I start Konversation, choqok, Kontact, kopete and a few others on session start, usually the first to ask for the wallet is choqok, all is set to "Allow always" and I have no problems so far.
<Mamarok> and as shadeslayer pointed out earlier, he has the same password and doesn't see that bug
<oxymoron> Mamarok: All for me is allow always as well ;) But then Kopete starts first FAST and doesnt wait for Kwallet to start before typing in :P
<oxymoron> Mamarok: You cannot say its only me because you havent tried my specific situation :P I dont say you have to, just that it works for you because youre not doing the same way as I do .
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thanks for closing the qtcreator bug,i was scared i uploaded the wrong source and was double checking :P
<shadeslayer> but the readme does say 1.3.85 and i downloaded the sources from the site again and that readme says 2.0 ...
<shadeslayer> i think they updated the tarball or something ... but didnt announce it ..
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> new qtcreator is up :D
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1146244 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp We have a bug product at bugs.kde.org now, so remove my email as the bugaddress.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1146276 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp In installedFilesList(), remove the intermediate pathes that apt gives us.
<Adityab> Tm_T: Hey, I've built and installed KDE trunk in my home dir. I want to add an entry to gdm's DE list, to use this KDE too.
<Adityab> (I don't have any KDE material installed via packages)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: my new ubuntu.com email address works :D
<shadeslayer> whee...
 * shadeslayer wonders where everyone has gone....
<rbelem> shadeslayer, do you have experience with kdelibs api?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: bits and pieces :P
<shadeslayer> i know kprocess stuff...
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> used it to patch apturl support into rekonq
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i need some help with the ksambashare stuff
<shadeslayer> no idea there... maybe #kde-devel ?
<rbelem> ok :-) thanks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> rbelem: np 
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1146294 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp package.h) Krazy fixes
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: free for a sec?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<shadeslayer> im getting W: kdepim-runtime: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libakonadi-filestore4 libakonadi-xml4 libkdepim-copy4 libkmindexreader4 libmaildir4 libmbox4 << in kdepim runtime
<shadeslayer> found http://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-name-doesnt-match-sonames.html
<shadeslayer> found that package name should be libakonadi-filestore4
<JontheEchidna> those should each be in their own package
<shadeslayer> but... we have no such package.. do i just bundle all the libraries into runtime ?
<JontheEchidna> (in fact, there already is a libmaildir4 package, at the least)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/MXY6efYu
<shadeslayer> thats the control file
<shadeslayer> so i guess i need to make seprate packages for each ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: anything else that i might have to add?
<shadeslayer> replaces/conflicts stuff...
<JontheEchidna> are these libraries already in other packages?
<JontheEchidna> or are they new?
<shadeslayer> uh... dont think so... probably new
<JontheEchidna> I'd check kdepimlibs to make sure
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: this is the new kdepim release
<shadeslayer> ok...
<shadeslayer> oh and do we want to install usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Akonadi.MixedMaildir.Settings.xml ?? usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Akonadi.Maildir.Settings.xml doesnt seem to be installed
<JontheEchidna> nah
<shadeslayer> thought so
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: also we need to promote grantlee into main
<shadeslayer> if you could do that...
<JontheEchidna> The MIR has to be reviewed, and then an archive admin has to promote it
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: we already have a MIR
<JontheEchidna> has it been approved?
<shadeslayer> bug 601662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601662 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgrantlee-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601662
<shadeslayer> dont think so...
<shadeslayer> well.. kdepim wont build without  it:P
<shadeslayer> kjots needs it...
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1146301 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (6 files) Krazy fixes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<Riddell> Mamarok: anne wilson got non-dev
<Riddell> jury award went to someone I've never heard of
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see bug 601662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601662 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgrantlee-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601662
<Riddell> shadeslayer: coincidently I'm sitting next to the grantlee developer who just filed another bug to update the package
<shadeslayer> yeah saw that too :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so basically kjots needs it in kdepim
<shadeslayer> bug 601972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601972 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "New version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601972
<shadeslayer> kdepim will build without it,but no binary for kjots
<Riddell> and here's steveire_, the grantlee maintainer
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> steveire_: \o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm getting mixed messages from people about whether we should ship with KDE PIM 4.4 or 4.5
<Riddell> it'll need testing before we upload anyway
<shadeslayer> right... its a PITA to package tho :P
<shadeslayer> so much splitting ...
<shadeslayer> runtime split into libakonadi-filestore4 libakonadi-xml4 libkdepim-copy4 libkmindexreader4 libmaildir4 libmbox4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: runtime?
<Riddell> not kdepimlibs?
<steveire_> Yo o/
<shadeslayer> well.. thats what i got as a lintian warning
<steveire_> I don't think any others are splitting runtime up.
<shadeslayer> and no such stuff in kdepimlibs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also pinotree says that we dont need to split them up
<Riddell> go with pinotree then, he's debian and we follow debian for packaging 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/cEAN0fBD << files in debian/not-installed
<shadeslayer> im a bit unsure about them .. just double checking
<shadeslayer> hmm.. a few dupes there
<shadeslayer> uh oh...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: got a sec?
<shadeslayer> when i try to debuild qtcreator i get a patch folder,whereas i didnt modify anything,http://pastebin.com/Msdr0rCj
<shadeslayer> thats the patch thats generated...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw if you want i can push the packaging to my bzr branch and we can merge afterwards
<shadeslayer> also i think it would be good if we ship new kdepim 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: no need to look at the issue :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: question for ya
<shadeslayer> how come https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu doesnt have debian/source/format file?
<shadeslayer> while changelog indicates we switched to format 3.0 ?
<lex79> forgot to run "bzr add" then
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill correct with next upload 
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> runtime is almost done
<lex79> Riddell: qtcreator https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<shadeslayer> lex79: damn
<shadeslayer> lex79: its building locally here :P
 * shadeslayer was working on it for past hour :D
<lex79> I did two days ago, I said to you if you remember
<shadeslayer> might have missed it
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw is the examples issue fixed now?
<lex79> you asked me to do....
<lex79> no
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes,but what i asked was to see what the problem with installed examples was...
<shadeslayer> :(
<lex79> I don't think that problem is in qtcreator
<lex79> but I think is in Qt
<shadeslayer> qt4-X11 maybe?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw cant you upload to universe?
 * shadeslayer thought *buntu devs got upload rights to universe ...
<lex79> we have a Qt snapshot for now, and that problem is not a priority for now
<lex79> no, so I asked ^ to Riddell to do that :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> still a bug tho...
<lex79> really ? :D
<shadeslayer> yeah.. qtcreator should pick up installed examples from qt-doc :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ++
<shadeslayer> we can haz muon :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh btw we can also haz apturl support in rekonq
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu_01_apturl.patch
<lex79> well done :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: took me 30 mins to write intial patch,then re wrote the patch for better memory mgmt :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw do test it out :)
 * shadeslayer thinks he should update PPA with new patch as well
<lex79> I'm a chromium fan :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: i alternate between the two :P
<shadeslayer> chromium is sucky as of now
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: how do i help with muon :D
 * shadeslayer can do some add ppa support dialofs
<shadeslayer> *dialogs
<JontheEchidna> ppa support dialogs?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: like does it add ppa's if i put in ppa:foo
<JontheEchidna> that's what software-properties-kde is for
<shadeslayer> ohh...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: what needs work then? :P
<JontheEchidna> it does need testing. It is only two weeks old
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah im adding ppa now :P
<shadeslayer> i would definitely like this as a package manager for 10.10 tho ...
<shadeslayer> btw any idea to stop dolphin asking for my password each time i go inside a dir via sftp?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: wow really : http://pastebin.com/tY9HMRJt
<shadeslayer> 144 MB download ... \o/
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> well, since it's prerelease, I want people to give good crash reports :P
<JontheEchidna> so I made muon depend on muon-dbg
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> i was going to install it anyways 
<JontheEchidna> oh, you'll also have to install libdebconf-kde0 manually. It has a bug where debuild won't find it as a dependency
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> hmm... kdepim runtime is done... should i push to bzr?
<shadeslayer> or should i paste a diff here first?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/ice8hgPK << diff here , will push in a hour....
<shadeslayer> poke if you find a problem :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: ^^
<Riddell> lex79: I should upload that qtcreator?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: did you go through the diff i posted?
<lex79> no time in this moment
<shadeslayer> ok.. np
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hows akademy going? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the koffice developers are busy playing x-box guitar hero
<Riddell> oh wait, this channel is logged
<Riddell> I mean, the koffice developers are busy debugging koffice
<shadeslayer> :P
 * shadeslayer would like to debug koffice too 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw,came up with a patch for rekonq + apturl... forwarded to rekonq ML
<neversfelde> hehe, did someone with Lucid test the koffice 2.2.1 package from ninjas?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: saw that thanks, although it seems stange that rekonq should need code for each protocol it ought to just do the right thing with the kioslave
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes,ill be re writing the protocol handler to use kioslave... need to study more tho
<shadeslayer> will take a few weeks to understand how to hack it :P
<shadeslayer> its just a temporary fix for now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw any streams from akademy i can watch>
<Riddell> shadeslayer: video is currently being edited
<maco> if you dont get any christmas presents this year, it's Riddell's fault. he ate rudolph
<shadeslayer> lol...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh.. no live feeds? :(
<shadeslayer> maco: your at akademy? 
<maco> no
 * shadeslayer wants to teleport to akademy .... 
<shadeslayer> ah ok :P
<maco> i just talked to Riddell and he said he was at the pub eating reindeer
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ewww....
<shadeslayer> maco: Santa probably has replacements :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer if in some case i miss ofir, but you not, please let me know he's available ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sure sure :)
<sheytan> Thanks you :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: just keep typing of<tab> and youll know if hes here... thats what i do :P
<sheytan> :D
<JontheEchidna> wow, today my blog got the most hits it ever has in a day. (and the day is only half over)
<JontheEchidna> 963 hits
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh.... when i hit check for upgrades,everything goes gray...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: there should be a password dialog that pops up
<shadeslayer> nope
 * shadeslayer runs with gdb
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/1iXveyrp
<shadeslayer> no dialog asking for a password
<JontheEchidna> it might have popped up behind the window. the current polkit-kde-1 release has that bug
<shadeslayer> uh nope...
<JontheEchidna> does a password dialog pop up if you try to apply changes to the Date and Time module in systemsettings?
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> yes
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> is libqapt-runtime installed?
<shadeslayer> nope :P
<shadeslayer> installed now
<JontheEchidna> huh, I thought I had libqapt0 depending on it
<shadeslayer> works now :D
<JontheEchidna> ah, no. I need to have muon depend on it
<shadeslayer> this is maverick btw :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer Damn, this card looks nice so far :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: :D
<sheytan> the kubuntu one ;D
<sheytan> will show you in few minutes ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yayy
<shadeslayer> in case anyone is wondering,sheytan is working on kubuntu buisness card 
<sheytan> yeah :D
 * shadeslayer has 1900 packages installed :o
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: damn you,now i think ill never touch apt-get again :P
<shadeslayer> muon is so sexy..
<shadeslayer> does it have a option for apt-get -f install ?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it does yet
<shadeslayer> ok.. well im trying out a upgrade now :)
<JontheEchidna> I've just uploaded fixed muon packages to the QApt ppa
<JontheEchidna> so they should be available sometime today
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: with new build dep?
<JontheEchidna> new regular dep
 * shadeslayer will updated muon from muon ..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ooohhh this is going to test muon... its upgrading grub :D
<JontheEchidna> that'll probably be more of a test of libdebconf-kde
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure dantti would like to hear how it turns out
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> if it passes this.. it can pass anything :D
<shadeslayer> well... need to test kde upgrades as well...
<shadeslayer> uh waste of space while commiting changes...
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1146350 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/CMakeLists.txt Only run moc on QObject-based headers. Fixes two compiler warnings
<shadeslayer> :o
<JontheEchidna> what would you have it do? Have a dancing cow? :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/l8IgAV.html 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well ... upgrade went well
<shadeslayer> so muon+1k
<JontheEchidna> no debconf dialog?
<shadeslayer> uh..nope
<shadeslayer> thats what i got..
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I must have my debconf priority set too high
<JontheEchidna> because I got debconf with today's grub update. (I didn't really want it though)
<shadeslayer> oohh.. thats fast searching
<JontheEchidna> just don't search for "lib". That's just about the slowest thing you can search for. Otherwise it should be very fast
 * shadeslayer searches lib
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> yeah... thats slow
<shadeslayer> takes about 1 sec to show results...
<shadeslayer> also... get screenshot doesnt open the screenshot
<shadeslayer> and when i open the screenshot it doesnt show up
<JontheEchidna> got pics?
<shadeslayer> ah.. with rekonq it doesnt,but with dolphin it does
<shadeslayer> maybe add a dialog saying screenshot doesnt exsist?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, rekonq doesn't have a screenshot on screenshots.debian.net
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: the button should say that no screenshot is available and grey itself out
<JontheEchidna> too subtle?
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1098/kubuntubuisnesscard.png
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it does now,but didnt earlier ( the first time )
<JontheEchidna> maybe you were too impatient :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: uh...whats that on the side?
<shadeslayer> looks horrible
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: maybe its a bug :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ill try again
<sheytan> shadeslayer it was on the others cards so i left it. I don't know what it is :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: what you could do is add it to the bottom... i think its the gnupg key
<sheytan> shadeslayer ok ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any ideas on what the stuff on the left might be? http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1098/kubuntubuisnesscard.png
<Riddell> on the right?
<JontheEchidna> you mean the right?
<Riddell> it's a GPG key
<shadeslayer> yeah
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> thought so :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: one time issue... solved now :P
<shadeslayer> aha!
<JontheEchidna> probably just a slow connection or something.
<JontheEchidna> it'll only say "No screenshot" once kio is done trying
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/AZFaCMYH.html
<shadeslayer> see that.. and now when i open it with gwenview it says loading meta info failed
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that means kio failed. I probably should just disable the kjob notification to avoid confusion
<JontheEchidna> kio will say its finished whether or not it finished successfully :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> well.. for now.. i cant make muon crash :(
<JontheEchidna> mwahaha
<JontheEchidna> btw, do you think startup time is too bad?
<shadeslayer> startup time?
<shadeslayer> loads in under a sec here
<JontheEchidna> nice. My optimizations paid off
<shadeslayer> layout can be improved a tiny bit...
<shadeslayer> having icons on the side of By Category and By Status would help...
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure which icons would fit, though
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I would agree
<yofel> I like the layout, but what about showing available updates on launch?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: I plan to write a small "update" app that would be solely for updates. For example there could be a notification about updates, you click the notification, and it would open up the preview widget with all the updates selected
<shadeslayer> hmm... i wouldnt really want a dialog to pop up in my face asking about upgrades
<JontheEchidna> soft of like adept updater from olde
<sheytan> shadeslayer what do you think about putting a photo there?
<yofel> sound nice :)
<yofel> *sounds
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nah...
<shadeslayer> its a buisness card... 
<sheytan> ok :D
<shadeslayer> your supposed to give it face to face :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: have you found yourself in the changelog of any packages yet?
<shadeslayer> uh..
<JontheEchidna> it's quite neat ^.^
<shadeslayer> ill have to check
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/bd6XskY.html \o/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw would you like to check the bzr diff im pushing to kdepim runtime?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/E7pXa7ja
<JontheEchidna> looks good
<shadeslayer> hmm..maybe line 93 isnt needed
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> why wouldn't it be needed?
<shadeslayer> uh.. since i put the other 2 XML files in not installed?
<shadeslayer> this is why im checking with you guys first :P
<JontheEchidna> the ones in not-installed are dbus interfaces only useful if we were shipping a -dev package
<shadeslayer> ah.. ok :)
<JontheEchidna> there are other mime xml files in that .install file already ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim runtime in bzr
<shadeslayer> for new beta...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: oh, I do know a bug that was present in alpha1 that's already fixed in svn. In the "Depends" tab, Conflicts and Replaces listings were usually cut off after '('
<JontheEchidna> so if you see that in alpha1, don't worry
<shadeslayer> ok :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1098/kubuntubuisnesscard.png
<shadeslayer> ooh nice
<sheytan> i will remake the logo 
<sheytan> but not today :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Riddell apachelogger ^^
<shadeslayer> sheytan: :D
<shadeslayer> no seriously ... this is awesome
<sheytan> i mean, to remove the blue
<sheytan> Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: which blue?
<sheytan> oh yeah, and ive got new skills in svg :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer blue on kubuntu logo ;)
<shadeslayer> uh.. yeah .. blue and black conflict...
<sheytan> yep
<shadeslayer> looks really good tho :)
<sheytan> :)
<sheytan> ok, brb ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: seems to be working here
<shadeslayer> everything is listed..
<JontheEchidna> replaces with a "<" sign are the only ones that trigger the bug
<JontheEchidna> dolphin shows the bug, iirc
<JontheEchidna> the problem was that the text widget interpreted it as the start of html...
<shadeslayer> yes...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: replaces works tho here..
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> well, that's good I gues :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/gaYfbfo.html
<JontheEchidna> check dolphin and scroll all the way down
<JontheEchidna> it's only the ones that specify a version that cause trouble
<shadeslayer> yeah.. :)
<shadeslayer> dolphin suggests ruby 0_o
<shadeslayer> now ive seen everything
<Riddell> neversfelde: hmm, koffice in ninjas depends on ttf-lyx
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you have a comment on your site :P
<Riddell> ok recommends
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can only find a Recommend for this in koffice-libs
<Riddell> yes that's it
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: approved
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> oh oh apachelogger mega kubuntu poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need help with splitting kopete
<shadeslayer> or for that matter,any help is appreciated
<lex79> Riddell: qtmobility is waiting qmf-dev
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmobility/1.0.1-1
<Riddell> neversfelde: I guess we just move that recommend to a suggests
<Riddell> neversfelde: I'd ask the koffice developer over there but he's busy playing Anarchy in the UK on Guitar Hero
<lex79> shadeslayer: when you add files in install files, would be appreciated in alphabetic order if you can
<shadeslayer> lex79: right.. didnt know that ...
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-libs_1%3a2.2.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kplato.so', which is also in package kplato 1:2.2.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<Riddell> neversfelde: lucid packages ^^
<neversfelde> Riddell: urgs, a friend of mine likes to play that guitar game over hours and always the same song, I hate when she does that
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, but they need testing, I forgot my latop at my fathers place and have no lusic here
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw is there a way i can do that? or do i add one file one by one?
<neversfelde> s/lusic/lucid
<Riddell> neversfelde: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/vQjBTQFD
<lex79> shadeslayer: dunno, I do by hand
<shadeslayer> hmm
<neversfelde> Riddell: uh, these are all new files, I can fix this tomorrow evening
<shadeslayer> lex79: use sort :D
<shadeslayer> do you want me to correct bzr branch ?
<Riddell> neversfelde: they're not new and they're already in the correct place which is alongside the binary
<lex79> shadeslayer: if you want fix...do it :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> neversfelde: I can just fix it and upload
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, but as far as I remember I added them to koffice-libs.install
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes, which is wrong :)
<Riddell> let's see if I can test it on lucid using ssh -X
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok
<neversfelde> so why did list-missing showed them to me, if they are already there?
<shadeslayer> lex79: pushed
<Riddell> hi Sime, you're missing a good akademy
<JontheEchidna> he must have been jealous :P
<JontheEchidna> though I must say, I am a bit too
<lex79> shadeslayer: sounds good thanks :)
<shadeslayer> ok im off to sleep.. 
<shadeslayer> cya tommorow :)
<lex79> poor JontheEchidna ;(
<lex79> shadeslayer: good night  :)
<JontheEchidna> oo! oo! Lots more akademy videos
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://home.kde.org/~akademy10/videos/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: damn! now i want to stay and watch
<JontheEchidna> was only 3 there a few hours ago
<JontheEchidna> *were
<shadeslayer> can i download the entire dir?
<shadeslayer> in one go...
 * JontheEchidna goes straight for "Tools and Tips for KDE development" "KDE performance" talks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wget -r -l1 http://home.kde.org/~akademy10/videos/
<shadeslayer> oohh
<shadeslayer> now i can go to sleep :P
<shadeslayer> will see vids tmmrw on phone :D
<lex79> qtmobility will replace qt multimedia in Qt 4.7 ? I mean, they want split out qt multimedia from Qt source?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: right
<lex79> thx
<Riddell> lex79: nobody knows
<Riddell> I asked thiago to explain it to me and he just said "I wish I knew"
<lex79> lol
<lex79> Debian is preparing Qt without multimedia package
<lex79> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=commit;h=d31301ed4629e7d2db22eee7ea6e11a73ac791cd
<Riddell> I should find fabo this week and say hi to him, don't think I have yet
<lex79> :)
<Mamarok> lex79: that makes a lot of sense, since there is close to nothing useable in that package
<lex79> got it
<Riddell> agateau famous at last! http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2076
<lex79> \o/
<JontheEchidna> neat!
<neversfelde> haha, private jet
<lex79> Riddell: do we want a new snapshot of Qt for KDE 4.5 RC2 ?
<lex79> or wait the beta2?
<neversfelde> Riddell: shall I correct the lucid version of koffice? Or did you do it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice.
<ScottK> (about agateau)
<Riddell> lex79: I don't much mind about Qt but I would like to see if a new snapshot of QtWebkit stops rekonq crashing every 2 minutes
<Riddell> neversfelde: koffice uploaded to marverick and lucid-backports, thanks much
<neversfelde> great :)
<neversfelde> thanks Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-06
<lex79> uhmmm #include <gtk/gtk.h> in rekonq LoL
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I think that's for a workaround for a flash plugin crash :(
<lex79> yes it is
<alco-ninja> yay, got a working computer finally!
<alco-ninja> congrats too lex79 
<fabo> Riddell: I was at akademy this week-end but you passed not very far from me 
<fabo> Riddell: you didn't recognize me ;)
<fabo> Riddell: well, I'll be back today. Should take the next train for Tampere :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer hi there ;D
<Riddell> mgraesslin: ping, about?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: pong, yes I'm in the hackcenter
<Riddell> mgraesslin: where abouts?
<mgraesslin> in the back behind the certification center
<sheytan> Does anybody has contact info to Ofir dude, who's making the new kubuntu web page?
<JontheEchidna> Bleh, yesterday's grub2 update left a sappy love note to my MBR :/
<JontheEchidna> (figuratively)
<ScottK> sheytan: He is here sometimes, but not at the moment.
<ScottK> Riddell: While you're at akademy, would you please see if you can have a chat with notmart about the automatic first run detection patch you did and see if he's interested in it for upstream?
<sheytan> ScottK Yes, i know. I'm waiting for him ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes notmart is on my list of people to talk to
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.  Thanks.
<sheytan> ofirk hi
<sheytan> got you :D
<ofirk> sheytan: hi
<sheytan> We need to talk about the kubuntu web page ;)
<sheytan> I've got some changes mockups. Would you like to see? :)
<ofirk> sheytan: sure, send them to me
<sheytan> ofirk http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9479/kubuntu.jpg
<sheytan> the home page
<sheytan> http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/8484/kubuntu1.jpg
<sheytan> feature tour
<sheytan> i can do for you all the artwork :)
<ofirk> sheytan: nice!
<sheytan> ofirk thank you :D
<ofirk> sheytan: I will be glad to get some help !
<sheytan> I will be glad to offer help :)
<ofirk> sheytan: I think we should work on it for the next release of Kubuntu (at 10.10.10)
<ScottK> Riddell: Any chance you'd have time to mash the accept button for qmf?
<ScottK> It's straight from Debian, so shouldn't need much review.
<sheytan> do you have an email or jabber? it's hard to catch you here :D
<ofirk> that way we can introduce some new cool features for the release
<sheytan> ofirk yes :)
<ofirk> yes, klinger.ofir@gmail.com
<ofirk> I am online most of the time
<ofirk> in gmail...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I can confirm that making kdebase-runtime provide notification-daemon has stopped vlc from dragging in half of gnome
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Cool.
<JontheEchidna> reinstalls of kubuntu are helpful for that sort of thing ;)
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: poke,seems you already talked to ofirk :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes :D
<sheytan> we're now working together :)
<sheytan> want to see the cool stuff i already have? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ++ on the screenshots ;)
<shadeslayer> saw them :D
<sheytan> oh yeah :D
<sheytan> thanks :D
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> do we not have current live builds?
<shadeslayer> yes...
<shadeslayer> !daily | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Riddell> ScottK: qmf doesn't contain licence files?
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't check it, I just assumed it was good since it got into Debian.
<Riddell> fabo: ^^
<JontheEchidna> hrm, network-manager-kde-pptp seems to drag in network-manager-pptp, which drags in network-manager-pptp-gnome, which drags in gnome-keyring, gconf2 and friends :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw grub upgrade seems to have gone fine
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lol\
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you did work on splitting the network-manager plugins last release, yes?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also,any ideas on how to split knetworkmanager are appreciated ...
 * shadeslayer doesnt know where to start ...
<JontheEchidna> split knetworkmanager? huh?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I did yes
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> s/knetworkmanager/kopete
<Riddell> Recommends: network-manager-pptp-gnome | network-manager-pptp-kde   so it shouldn't bring in -gnome if you are installing -kde
<JontheEchidna> hrm, fresh install of 10.04, upgraded to maverick, had the whole mess installed
<JontheEchidna> maybe we have to explicitly seed -kde?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just name a new package with that googletalk binary in?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh... and what about libavmediacodecs? will it automatically be removed from kopete?
<shadeslayer> ( from shlibs magic )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does /usr/bin/kopete use that or just /usr/bin/googletalk-call ?
<shadeslayer> imo just gcall
<shadeslayer> but ill have to check...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also.. shoot the guy who took the akademy vids
<shadeslayer> i mean... who shoots in 4:3 :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: use ldd to check
<shadeslayer> ok... i will have to download stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw any ideas if we will ship kdepim 4.4.5 or 4.5 ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: current advise seems to be that 4.5.1 should be good but not 4.5.0
<Riddell> so need to check release schedules for that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the mean time it should go into experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. well kdepim runtime was done so pushed it to bzr
<Riddell> ScottK, fabo: qmf accepted, spoke to upstream and filed bug so the licence files should get included
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: going to get qt mobility uploaded?
<ScottK> Riddell: Already uploaded.
<Riddell> ooh so it is
<Riddell> wonder if it has the same issue
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought it was you that accepted it.
<Riddell> it doesn't, all good there
<Riddell> don't remember accepting it
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1146750 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h muonui.rc) Add a menu item to launch software-properties-kde, and reload the software sources upon exit (as long as software-properties-kde says so.
<JontheEchidna> ^would be neat if Muon could do the software sources config all on its own
<JontheEchidna> maybe someday....
 * nigelb has moved to Kubuntu :)
<nigelb> finally I embrace the dark side ;)
<sheytan> shadeslayer tell me please what do you think: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6793/kubuntuhomepage.jpg
<sheytan> other guys too :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: looks good...
<shadeslayer> cant find any fault for now :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer but i'm not quite happy with the netbook stuff :D
<shadeslayer> lol..
<shadeslayer> its good :D
<sheytan> that empty space between netbook and news sucks;D
<sheytan> really :D
<JontheEchidna> nigelb: welcome!
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: whee
 * shadeslayer brands nigelb with Kubuntu icon
<nigelb> shadeslayer: heh
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I'm on 9.04 though :/
<shadeslayer> thats... fail...
<nigelb> its the only kubuntu cd I have with me
<shadeslayer> nigelb: why?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: download a new one then :P
<nigelb> Also ubuntu 10.04 fails to even go to install/try it out menu
<nigelb> so, 'fraid 10.04 kubuntu will be same
<shadeslayer> heh
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1146760 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Convert the relation type string from Utf8 to avoid random characters from appearing on localized systems
<sheytan> shadeslayer did you see the latest versions of the business cards? :D
<shadeslayer> no..
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kubuntu dev week poke
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: theres a 50 pc chance that we wont have kdeplasma addons 4.4.95 released for tommorow 
<shadeslayer> sheytan: added to wiki?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so what do you suggest?
<sheytan> Nope :)
<sheytan> Can you do that? :0
<sheytan> :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yeah
<shadeslayer> sheytan: just upload the svg :D
<sheytan> Go to 'dwonload' from that link :)
<shadeslayer> Also.. can we move the kubuntu logo to the left and make it a wee bit smaller ?
<sheytan> shadeslayer then the right side will look kinda empty
<sheytan> because on the left there are contact infos
<shadeslayer> hmm
<sheytan> yep, but i'll try :)
<shadeslayer> still.... good stuff :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7041/kubuntubuisnesscarddark.png
<shadeslayer> sheytan: wait.. no.. i meant shift kubuntu text to left :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer with Name and Surname?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: move Name and Surname to place of currect kubuntu text and move kubuntu text to left
<sheytan> shadeslayer left top?
<sheytan> or aligned to name?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: left top...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sup
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what's about KDW?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what do i take up for packaging tmmw ? :D
<Quintasan> Why don't use use 4.4.4 packages?
<Quintasan> They are going to be available without making users add some unstable repos
<Quintasan> and
<Quintasan> I think I can cover plasmoids tomorrow
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: unless you want to package some cutting edge things :P
<shadeslayer> hehe.. well kde tagging spree is tommorow :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7041/kubuntubuisnesscarddark.png
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: if that's the case I'm going to update my lucid kvm and prepare a talk
<shadeslayer> sheytan: either a) lose the kubuntu icon or b) shift it besides the kubuntu text,whichever suits you :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: talk for?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: plasmoids packaging ofc
<shadeslayer> ah right
<Quintasan> hmm
<sheytan> shadeslayer i woul left it as it was oryginally :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw are you talking about tutorials day or dev week? since i dont see you on tutorial day :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: :P
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> @_@
 * shadeslayer hides
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: okay, you are going to cover packaging and merging tomorrow, right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> well, that's all needed
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> if someone wants to know how to package plasmoids then I can answer during Kubuntu Q&A
<Quintasan> No need to create a separate seesion for it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: besides, you said you will do some work on Project Neon on weekend :P
<Quintasan> anyways, I'm going to create a Wiki page for that
<Quintasan> apachelogger said it is going to be difficult to go without a plan so I'm going to create a one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes,but i didnt get any work to actually do :P,besides was a bit busy with patching rekonq :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems googletalk-call is the culprit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, do that first, if we are going to change konq to rekonq the we need it to be fully working
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/e6fXzNG8
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah,i just put in apturl support :)
<shadeslayer> now ill be re writing the protocol handler
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw what do you want done?
<shadeslayer> just tell me :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also i think we should add a patch which asks the user to install this package for enhanced multimedia functionality :P
<shadeslayer> will need help with that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/9tKnDH59 << new control file
<lex79> didn't you say that kopete-gcall use different libraries than kopete?
<shadeslayer> lex79: i thought...
<shadeslayer> lex79: but i just put in one binary in a seprate install file,and will check now
<shadeslayer> [22:38]  * shadeslayer realises packaging is not for him... << From last years logs :D
<shadeslayer> so much has changed :)
<lex79> in that ^ control file you added libortp-dev, libmediastreamer-dev
<lex79> but libmediastreamer depends on avcodec
<lex79> and avcodec can't go in cd
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6793/kubuntuhomepage.jpg
<sheytan> ubuntu like, but better then with netbook :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<sheytan> like it? :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: ugh... but ...doesnt splitting the gcall binary remove it from kopete deps?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yep
<shadeslayer> sheytan: more up to ofirk :P
<sheytan> Cool :D
<sheytan> ok :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: i have no idea whatsoever on how to do this :P
<lex79> me too, I think libkopete will depend on avcodec, but not sure
<shadeslayer> will wait for Riddell to come out of hidey hole then :P
<txwikinger> Is Kubuntu Tutorial Day today or tomorrow?
<lex79> tomorrow
 * txwikinger should maybe read all e-mails :D
<freinhard> claydoh: just pushed kmymoney 3.98.1 (and aqbanking 4.2.4) with aqbanking support into my ppa but isn't built yet.
<nigelb> now I understand why kubuntu 10.04 might me a good idea
 * nigelb starts download
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> nigelb: zsync it
<nigelb> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> better that way.... much faster download
<nigelb> from where? how?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ooohh
<shadeslayer> nigelb: do you have a old ISO image?
<shadeslayer> of Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<nigelb> nope
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ok,install zsync first then
<shadeslayer> package is zsync
<nigelb> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> lemme get zsync link :)
<shadeslayer> fire up a terminal till then
<shadeslayer> nigelb: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<nigelb> 32
<shadeslayer> nigelb: run : zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<shadeslayer> nigelb: choose a download folder first tho..
<shadeslayer> simply cd to download location
<nigelb> downlading :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: now,you can cancel the download anytime by pressing ctrl+C
<shadeslayer> nigelb: and when you cd to download location and run the zsync command again,it will pick up where it left off
<nigelb> awesome, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah,i find it pretty usefull to update daily images,downloads only small changes and applies them
<ScottK> nigelb: This is the light side, not the dark side.  Welcome.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you have kde svn account?
<nigelb> ScottK: heh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nope.
<maco2> shadeslayer: i do
<shadeslayer> maco2: ooh
<maco2> havent used it yet..but i do
<nigelb> ScottK: should have seen it coming.  maco2's been trying to convince me for months!
<shadeslayer> maco2: in Who supports this request? << can i put your name? :D
<shadeslayer> im applying for one
<maco2> nigelb: seele tried on me for 2.5 years and ScottK did it in less than a week :P
<maco2> uh oh
<nigelb> maco2: heh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd get Riddell to bless it.  
<ScottK> (check and make sure he actually does)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so i just put Riddell's name in it?
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<maco2> yeah Riddell's mucho importante que yo
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh... can i haz kde svn account plz? :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Also might be a good idea to be an actual kubuntu dev and apply, you have more credibility then ;)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah,but im working with rekonq already ;)
<nigelb> but then, I don't know how the kde system works yet
<ScottK> nigelb: If Riddell blesses it, that should be sufficient.  
<maco2> nigelb: i got my svn account after submitting about a dozen string changes and aseigo going "just get an account!"
<nigelb> shadeslayer: why dont you get one of the rekonq dev to ack/
<shadeslayer> hes not around much :P
<shadeslayer> rarely IRC's :(
<nigelb> maco2: same way I got access to burning team
<nigelb> I kept poking soren for something or other and he pinged me a few minutes later "I've added you to the team, why don't you do it on your own :D
<maco2> Riddell's probably at dinner right now. its about the time i called him yesterday.
<shadeslayer> hmm :(
<maco2> he says he had rudolph yesterday. i wonder if he's having bambi today?
<nigelb> he's back from akademy?
<shadeslayer> hahaha...
<shadeslayer> nigelb: nah
<maco2> no still in finland
<nigelb> they must be watching match by now ;)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: btw i saw kstar drinking some grey stuff.... cant tell if its lime + vodka or limca :P
<maco2> but "you're back in scotland?" was my response when he said he was at a pub
<nigelb> shadeslayer: hahaha
<shadeslayer> ill leave the field empty for now and poke Riddell about the request 
<nigelb> maco2: why? no pubs inn finland?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_10NAUsX52R4/TDGZ7D_hqTI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/FjG5lgK6SRQ/s1600/IMG_8525.JPG
<maco2> nigelb: well i figured theyd call them something else
 * shadeslayer hits Request SVN account
<nigelb> maco2: jussi might give you an unpronouncible name if you ask him
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I agree, looks like limca
<shadeslayer> nigelb: you never know :P
<maco2> nigelb: fair point
<maco2> nigelb: though he taught me how to say "sauna"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i requested a kde svn account ;)
<nigelb> maco2: easiest way to irritate jussi, pronounce his name with a j ;)
<shadeslayer> ^^ always do that
<nigelb> initially at UDS, someone called him that and I heard him teaching that person how to pronounce
 * nigelb was snickering the whole time listening in
<shadeslayer> nigelb: so i have to pronounce it as ussi?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: more like yossi
<nigelb> maco2: right?
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: put up a .ogg on how to pronounce your name :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: even sense's name has a tough pronounciation
<shadeslayer> sense's ?
<nigelb> sense hofstead = qense
<maco2> nigelb: dholbach calls him "juicey"
<nigelb> maco2: haha, now I remember who pronounced it wrong - dholbach!
<shadeslayer> maco2: lol
<maco2> nigelb: the *weird* bit is, in german the j is said the same as it is in jussi's name
<nigelb> maco2: hahhaha
<maco2> shadeslayer: you put down my name i see
<shadeslayer> whut!
 * shadeslayer didnt
<shadeslayer> i removed your name...
 * shadeslayer has no idea how that went through
<maco2> i got an email saying rohan garg (thats you right?) put my name down
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> maco2: i did search for you tho
<shadeslayer> but i cleared the field ...
 * maco2 having a fight with setup.py
<shadeslayer> maco2: im sorry :(
 * shadeslayer still doesnt know how that happened tho
<nigelb> shadeslayer: lol
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ??
<shadeslayer> ikonia: \o
 * shadeslayer loves late night code hacking 
<nigelb> shadeslayer: about putting maco's name down
<shadeslayer> nigelb: :p .. i didnt actually put it down.. KDE just luvs here i guess :P
<shadeslayer> *her
<shadeslayer> oh this is amazing...
<shadeslayer> konqueror icon in taskbar shows up as a generic icon
<shadeslayer> fall of konqueror :P
<nigelb> hah
<shadeslayer> oh.. i can speed up rekonq url bar...
<shadeslayer> borrowing kode from konqueror here
 * shadeslayer keeps refreshing gmail after every 5 mins to check for kde sysadmin mail
<Riddell> neversfelde: 19:29 < kees> Riddell: can you remove the openjpeg build deps from whatever was using it?  I've rejected that MIR on the ground of scary code.  :)
<Riddell> incase you're still feeling in a koffice mood
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: which MIR?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh are you free for a moment?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i requested a kde svn account.. can you bless my request :P
<Riddell> neversfelde: openjpeg rejected which is a MIR for koffice
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you need an svn account for?
<neversfelde> Riddell: ah ok, I am free the whole weekend and can have a look at it
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know if they fixed the "bold issue" in Qt 4.7 ? we have two patch for bold issue
<neversfelde> but exam on Friday, so not before
<shadeslayer> Riddell: more contrib to KDE?
<maco2> Riddell: above shadeslayer said he's been working on rekonq
<maco2> but that the rekonq person is hard to reach
<JontheEchidna> lex79: our patch needs to be fixed at any rate: bug 583526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583526 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Lucid) "fake_embolden patch breaks monospace fonts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583526
<shadeslayer> adjam rarely comes to IRC :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm packaging a new snapshot of Qt, but with our two patches, the text bold is too bold now :)
<shadeslayer> oh and bug 602389 just came through
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602389 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Regression in 4.5 beta: dolphin no longer shows free space in "Places"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602389
<ikonia> shadeslayer: did you call 
<shadeslayer> ikonia: just said hi :P
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> in that case "hi"
<claydoh> freinhard: nice on aqbanking/kmymoney, just sat down to figure out what I needed to learn
 * claydoh has only the very basics of packaging 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rekonq is in git not svn
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can I disable the two patches for now?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but it has a SVN copy as well.. right?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: probably wouldn't hurt to at least try it for a bit without the two
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, I'm pretty sure its main activity is in svn
<Riddell> shadeslayer: really you need to get some code in KDE SVN before asking for an account
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes,they are very broken now :)
 * shadeslayer wonders if docs count
<lex79> Riddell: when I finished can I upload a new Qt and qtwebkit snapshot?
<Riddell> lex79: fine with me but I don't remember if kubuntu-dev access covers it
<lex79> Riddell: yes I can :)
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> lex79: rekonq has a patch to stop flash crashing, I heard it might not be needed with new qtwebkit so that would be worth checking if it should go away
<shadeslayer> and i dont think my apturl patch will be in 0.5
<lex79> Riddell: rekonq depends on gtk now to workaround the crash of flash
<shadeslayer> since 0.5 was tagged in git...
<lex79> / workaround for recent flashplugins
<lex79> #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just add it to our packages then
<lex79>     // just a hackisch workaround for recent flashplugins
<lex79>     gtk_init(&argc, &argv);
<shadeslayer> lex79: ^^ 
<shadeslayer> lex79: apturl patch : http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu_01_apturl.patch
<shadeslayer> so when you poke rekonq you can update that too :D
<lex79> I don't think is a priority seeing what I pasted there ^
<shadeslayer> oh.. right..
 * shadeslayer checking kode now
<lex79> Riddell: I will keep Qtmultimedia library for now, fine? Debian has already removed it
<shadeslayer> lex79: ooh.. brokenness http://pastebin.com/vTPQnNTj
<shadeslayer> should that be >=
<lex79> I think it's already fixed in bzr
<shadeslayer> ah ok.. kewl
<Riddell> lex79: yes I think we need to keep it until it gets a separate release
<lex79> ok
<freinhard> claydoh: me neither, fetched your sources, installed ubuntu-dev-tools, started cdbs-edit-patch, modified the two files, then "exit 0", edit the changelog "dch -i", modify the dependency versions and finally debuild -S
<freinhard> claydoh: thats all i did. to sum it up: lucky me that i figured out that fast how to get that done
<claydoh> freinhard: sweet
<freinhard> claydoh: if you want to build it on your system at home you need to get the dependencies avilable for pbuilder. i did that via my ppa with OTHERMIRROR in .pbuilderrc
<claydoh> so the patch itself doesn't need to be put anywhere then?
<freinhard> i bet there's a ton of other and better ways to do that...
<freinhard> after you start cdbs-edit-patch <some patchname which might not exist yet>
<freinhard> you get a sandbox of the source directory
<freinhard> there you just modify the files
<freinhard> then quit and you get a patch in return
<freinhard> for me it was easier then fiddling round with patchfiles that might or might not apply
<freinhard> and it works! just synced my bank accounts. yay!
<freinhard> btw: did anyone package Kraft? i packaged ctemplates for lucid so one can package Kraft...
<freinhard> yay, 0.40 in maverick!
<shadeslayer> freinhard: yeah,debian picked up my lucid package :P
<shadeslayer> +also
<shadeslayer> so 0.40 in sid as well
<lontra> yay holland!
<neversfelde> offside
<freinhard> shadeslayer: theres a lucid package?
<shadeslayer> freinhard: yes
<shadeslayer> in my ppa
<freinhard> shadeslayer: no chance to get that into backports?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> its a major version change
<freinhard> strange policy. crapy software (yes 0.2x sucks) that nobody uses in favor of shiny good news stuff ;)
<freinhard> s/news/new/
<shadeslayer> freinhard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<neversfelde> mhh, backports?
<shadeslayer> ohh
 * shadeslayer is all sleepy
<shadeslayer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<shadeslayer> freinhard: feel free to file a bug
<freinhard> shadeslayer: i whish there was something like this in kpackagekit: "you want to install <packagename>, theres <shiny new verion> in <whereever>"
<shadeslayer> ah.. thats like software center
<shadeslayer> freinhard: packages in https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<freinhard> already added and installed :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> i meant if you want to file a bug ;)
<freinhard> shadeslayer: what is software centerß
<shadeslayer> freinhard: ubuntu has a software centre ... just google .. really tired and going to sleep atm :P
<Riddell> it's just another frontend to apt, app based rather than package based
<maco2> Riddell: can you help me with packaging so shadeslayer  can sleep?
<shadeslayer> maco2: lemme complete my poking :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer sleeps?
<Riddell> maco2: what needs packaged?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<maco2> Riddell: claims to
<maco2> Riddell: im trying to package gally so i can put it in a ppa and then when i get KStandardDirs sorted into universe
<maco2> (*cough*and debian i know i know*cough*)
<shadeslayer> maco2: there really is no reason why it should be installing to init.d
<maco2> and i have a debian/gally thats a wrapper script so you dont need to use capitals and .py and all to run it, and i made a debian/gally.install and put it in there marked to go in /usr/bin/ and *that* works
<maco2> but then it /also/ ends up in /etc/init.d/ for no reason that i can fathom
<maco2> so i want to know how to tell debian/rules "don't do that"
<shadeslayer> theres a dirty hack tho :P
<maco2> shadeslayer: put a rm in the debian/rules?
<shadeslayer> add a clean part at the end and use rm 
<shadeslayer> :P
<maco2> other option is ignore it and let there be an extra file for no good reason
<Riddell> I can't think why it would go into /etc/init.d
<shadeslayer> maco2: also.. whats the use of a empty _init_.py?
<Riddell> maco2: do you have this in bzr or the like somewhere?
<maco2> shadeslayer: *shrug* rockstar did the setup.py stuff as i dont know how to do distutils magic
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/gally/
<maco2> Riddell: http://code.launchpad.net/~gally-dev
<shadeslayer> thats the whole tarball
<maco2> yeah either of those
<neversfelde> Riddell: can you send me a link to the rejected opendjpeg MIR?
<maco2> once this works i'll make one of those recipe things
<shadeslayer> maco2: lol http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/
<maco2> shadeslayer: chmod?
<shadeslayer> to?
<maco2> shadeslayer: at least 644
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> neversfelde: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjpeg/+bug/591235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591235 in openjpeg (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openjpeg" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks, so libopenjpeg is already in main, but shouldn't be there?
<Riddell> neversfelde: right I promoted it and all the other koffice MIRs without approval
<Riddell> maco2: debian/compat missing
<Riddell> maco2: source format isn't quilt, it's native
<maco2> compat's not one of the 4 required...
<neversfelde> k, I will remove the dep
<Riddell> maco2: you have a shell script in debian/galley which is where the build needs to install its files
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Major version changes are mostly what backports are for.
<maco2> Riddell: so get rid of source/ dir and put in a compat file that just says 7 ?
<maco2> Riddell: since rules is using dh7 syntax?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah.. sleepy .. so thought he was talking about SRU :P
<Riddell> >cat debian/source/format 
<Riddell> 3.0 (native)
<Riddell> maco2: echo 7 > debian/compat
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to discuss the proposed KDE updates policy with anyone?
<maco2> Riddell: i see. thank you
<Riddell> ScottK: no I should sound out lubos with that
<maco2> Riddell: but what do you mean about the shell script? i want that to go in /usr/bin
<ScottK> Please do.  I'd really like to get 4.4.5 into lucid-proposed.
<Riddell> ScottK: notmart seems interested about having startkde chose between plasma netbook and workspace but unsure if it's suitable for upstream (I suspect they're not as confident about netbook workspace as they ought to be)
<maco2> startkde? whats that? can you pick between them at kdm at least?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd hope notmart is at least confident about it.
<Riddell> he does want to have global menu collapsed by default when qt 4.8 is out but thought it might be too risky for us to use by default in 10.10, maybe he's just the cautious type
<shadeslayer> maco2: yeah
<shadeslayer> maco2: its like,you disable kdm,then you drop to shell at boot,login and use startkde
<maco2> shadeslayer: oh ok just like startx
<shadeslayer> pretty much what kdm does :P
<maco2> but more specific
<shadeslayer> maco2: yeah
<Riddell> startkde is the script that kdm runs to start Plasma
<ScottK> Riddell: We'll just have to keep agateau duct taped to his chair until it works.
<shadeslayer> ok now really off to sleep,before someone catches me for updating kdau
<maco2> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> *kadu
 * maco2 giggles 
<maco2> keeping a cake duct taped to his chair....
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think notmart had any paticular worry about the global menu just that it's new and unproven (but then how do you get it proven)
<ScottK> Right, well this is called "maverick" for a reason ...
<Riddell> maco2: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/gally_0.5b1-0ubuntu1~gally10.04.1.dsc
<nigelb> any reason why kubuntu lucid installation will not go further than plymouth?
<maco2> Riddell: oh. hrmph. ok... *tilting head sideways*
<maco2> Riddell: i guess that makes sense. thanks
<Riddell> nigelb: probably several although none I'm qualified to debug.  try booting without "splash" if you can
<nigelb> Riddell: is there a way to do that from live cd?
<nigelb> o.O
<Riddell> nigelb: if you have grub on bootup then you can edit it there, else you need to boot the live CD, mount the hard disk and edit files in /boot/grub
<nigelb> I can boot into 9.04, but trying to install 10.04 doesn't go to the place where I can install.  Just goes black
<nigelb> since I'm not so big on triaging the problem, I'll just download the alternative install cd and use that :)
<ScottK> nigelb: You could also just upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<nigelb> ScottK: not a great fan of upgrading
<ScottK> That would give you a ext3/grub 1 system by default and so you might get a better result.
<ScottK> New install would be grub2
<Riddell> nigelb: you can boot the desktop CD and press F6 then more "splash" from the options
<nigelb> and boot without the spash?
<Riddell> s/more/remove/
<Riddell> yes, worth a shot
<nigelb> but the spash works fine, its only after that I get problems, but like you said, worth a shot... brb :)
<Riddell> it's the transition from splash to X which is the issue
<Riddell> getting rid of the splash might get rid of that issue
<maco2> Riddell: YOU ROCK! THANK YOU!
<nigelb> Riddell: Nope, no luck :(
<nigelb> I guess X itself is b0rking :(
<ScottK> Riddell: I tried agateau's appmenu widget on plasma-netbook and it did manage to make it crash, but not much else.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-07
<ScottK> \o/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.4.90-0ubuntu3
<lex79> good :)
<maco> that thing with akonadi needing to be manually started before kontact or kontact needing to be started twice... is that fixed in the ppa 4.4.3 or anything?
 * ScottK thought it was "fixed" in an SRU already.
<ScottK> I say "fixed" because the "fix" was to make the timeout longer.
<ScottK> NCommander: There are new uploads of python-qt4 and sip4-qt3 sitting on mentors.debian.net.  Would you please have a look at them.
<lontra> any chance of seeing the latest qt-creator packaged for lucid??
 * v waves
<maco> yay!
<maco> figured out what was making my tray grow to ginormousness
<maco> it's pidgin's fault
<v> hrm
<maco> when pidgin runs, the tray gets big blank gaps that grow and grow til chunks of the panel get cut off due to lack of space
<maco> when i quit pidgin, the tray snaps back to the proper size
<v> I never really liked pidgin
<removido> hi
<removido> its today right? tutorial day?
<removido> anybody
<removido> bye
<KenDDWRT> hi
<KenDDWRT> i need some help with mounting a usb drive via ethernet on DDWRT router
<Riddell> KenDDWRT: support in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<KenDDWRT> cool thanks dude
<Riddell> fabo: how come I don't see phonon-vlc here? http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=stable&section=all&arch=any&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=phonon
<Riddell> ah hah, there it is http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/phonon-backend-vlc.html
<Riddell> well that crashes horribly on anything that uses it
<Riddell> needs vlc-nox installed
<Riddell> dragon crashes on exit with vlc-plugin-pulse installed though :(
<Riddell> and videos have the curious effect of being rendered in ascii art
<Riddell> so needs to depend on vlc not vlc-nox unless we are happy with ascii art
<Riddell> uploaded to ubuntu with vlc dependency added
<Riddell> debfx: ^^
<nigelb> Riddell: I found out why I got plagued with black screen yesterday
<nigelb> My display driver was an Intel 8xx :/
<fabo> Riddell: I didn't noticed as I'm usiing vlc as my main mediaplayer
<Riddell> nigelb: that's bad?
<Riddell> fabo: do you use pulseaudio and vlc-plugin-pulse?
<nigelb> Riddell: yep.  Its a known issue because of KMS.  I didn't understand the reason, but the fix would take longer than 10 minutes, and it was already 3:30 am, so I gave for temporarily :)
<nigelb> *gave up
<valorie> hey nigelb, good to see you here
<valorie> I knew you would come into the light!
<valorie> :-)
<fabo> Riddell: no, I don't use PA nor  vlc-plugin-pulse
<nigelb> valorie: heh ;)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 2 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Today 18:00UTC
<kwwii> anyone know who made the plymouth splash image? the logo looks a bit off-centered
<Riddell> hi kwwii, that was nixternal I think
<kwwii> hi Riddell, thanks!
<NCommander> ScottK: who uploaded them?
<Riddell> kwwii: it's just .png files in kubuntu-default-settings so it should be easy to fix
<Riddell> kwwii: looking at bug 580571 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580571 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu plymouth logo text is centered with gears sign factored into total width, placing 'kubuntu' text off-center" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580571
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, vish wants to help :-)
<kwwii> Riddell, vish: have you two met?
<vish> hi.
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> kwwii: new recruit? :D
<vish> so I was looking at Bug 580571 , and was wondering why the logo was misaligned...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580571 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu plymouth logo text is centered with gears sign factored into total width, placing 'kubuntu' text off-center" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580571
<vish> Quintasan: lol , papercuts already has me tied up :D
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> That's good
<Quintasan> :P
<vish> to me it just seems like an oversight than a conscious choice.. probably nixternal might know more :)
<Quintasan> I was wondering, can't we use SVG there?
<kwwii> Quintasan: hehe, it's mr papercuts :p
<vish> Quintasan: on the other hand , papercuts can sure benefit from a kubuntu helping hand ;)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.tag=kde :)
<Quintasan> Plymouth theme in 1920x1080 looks like crap
<vish> kwwii: that sounds like the gingerbread man! ;p
<acemo> 18:00 UTC is 20:00 GMT+1 (holland) right?
<acemo> I don't want to miss the tutorials day for having my time wrong
<Quintasan> acemo: date -u
<acemo> date -u
<acemo> doh
<acemo> thanks :)
<kwwii> vish: I am sure you taste just as spicy :D
<Quintasan> acemo: np, I just dobule checked it too :P
<vish> ;)
<acemo> will there be any (k)ubuntu specific things in the Introduction to Qt Quick and QML, Start Coding Qt or Beastie Hunting? I'm using archlinux atm but i still do have a free partition so i could install kubuntu if needed
<Riddell> hi vish 
<vish> o/
<Riddell> vish: want to fix it?
<Riddell> vish: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/
<Riddell> cd  kubuntu-default-settings/lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo
<Riddell> edit the files
<vish> Riddell: wanted to check why it was like currently ..
<vish> like that*
<Riddell> vish: I doubt it's a concious decision, nixternal isn't an artist
<Quintasan> Riddell: Was there any discussion about branding in Kubuntu? I can't remember anything.
<Quintasan> sheytan: \o
<sheytan> Quintasan hi ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> Quintasan: discussion about what aspect?
<Quintasan> Riddell: do we want it and who will do that
<Riddell> acemo: no it should be distro neutral I expect
<Riddell> acemo: just get the binary package of qtcreator, released versions aren't new enough
<Quintasan> acemo: ftp://ftp.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator/snapshots/latest
<Quintasan> acemo: just in case :P
<acemo> Riddell: am getting qt-creator 2.0 and qt4.7 from AUR (sort of ppa) :)
<acemo> Ohh... right.. I already had qt-creator 2.0
<acemo> Btw, did any of you knew that when you run kubuntu inside virtualbox on a windows7 computer, you compile faster as directly in windows7? we noticed this with mingw, qt-creator 1.3 and qt 4.6
<Riddell> acemo: qt-creator 2.0 isn't good enough
<Riddell> needs to be those binary packages
<acemo> Riddell: qt 4.7 beta1 is good enough?
<Riddell> acemo: doesn't matter, qt-creator binaries come with their own Qt
<acemo> Riddell: great, i just installed qt 4.7 beta1 :)
<NCommander> ScottK: so the patch for python-sip and python-qt4 is badly broken.
<NCommander> and not usable without additional wokr
 * NCommander is looking at it
<NCommander> (I'm also looking at kdebindings)
<simion314> hi all
<Quintasan> anyone knows how can I stop bzr from asking my ssh password?
<Quintasan> Like for 10 minutes or so
<Quintasan> It's annoying
<ScottK> NCommander: Not anyone I know (who uploaded them).
<ScottK> NCommander: Glad to hear it.
<ScottK> nigelb: Which Intel 8XX?  It seems to vary widely what works, but I have a 865G system that works pretty well.
<nigelb> ScottK: hold on, lemme check my version
<nigelb> ScottK: 855GM
<ScottK> 845 and 855 do tend to be problematic, but there have been post-release updates to help.
<ScottK> I'd encourage you to check around for specific work arounds for 855GM.
<ScottK> #ubuntu-x might have advice on this.
<ScottK> I don't suppose it's possible for there ever to be a Launchpad release where I read about the new "features" and don't have a reaction along the lines of "Dear God, they can't really mean that"?
<JontheEchidna> what did they do this time?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: A new bug status called "Opinion" so people can be welcomed to continue disucssing a bug after it's wontfix or invalid.
<Quintasan> @_@
<JontheEchidna> Now, if that was an importance level....
<JontheEchidna> but really, I *do* want the discussion to end when I close a bug
<nigelb> as long as I can disable mail notifications when a bug is marked as opinion I don't mind :p
<nigelb> talk all you want :D
<nigelb> ScottK: I will keep looking indeed.  I'm not happy with working on jaunty, rather be on LTS
<JontheEchidna> well, talking is fine I suppose, just don't reopen it :D
<JontheEchidna> that is something I really wish we had more control over
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: yeah, it was raised at UDS
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The problem is if you are implicitly subscribed to the bug due to package subscriptions or team membership, there is no escape.
<nigelb> heh, JFO said "I want to mark a bug as closed and *noone* except LP admins should be able to reopen"
<nigelb> ScottK: exactly!
<maco> Quintasan: ssh-add ~/.ssh/id*
<maco> Quintasan: enter the passwords matching the ssh keys it requests and it wont ask you again til your next login
<JontheEchidna> ^you can also use ksshaskpass to do that, and ksshaskpass will use the normal kwallet authentication that you have to do on startup anyways
<nigelb> maco: thats pretty nice :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: could you take a look at bug 602733 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602733 in lucid-backports "Please backport K3b 2.0.0 to lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602733
<R3Dkn16h7> Hi All. Can I ask a question? I'm would create an application that uses KDE Widgets in Qt (for example KIconButton or other K-Stuffs). Using KDevelop I get an error "undefined reference to blabla". Is 'cause I should link KDE libraries? How do that in Kdevelop (or in QtCreator?)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug needs to say it installs and runs too.
<JontheEchidna> hrm, I don't have a lucid install handy... anybody able to help out?
<JontheEchidna> R3Dkn16h7: Might be a question a bit more appropriate for #kde-devel or somesuch :)
<keepitsimple> R3Dkn16h7: You have to tell the linker where to look for libs
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think your second machine died or something :S
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> I'll need to ping my flatmate
<Riddell> maybe the ISP has finally noticed that they cut me off a month ago
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1147170 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Fix the runtime warning "QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver" by only calling deleteLater on our widgets if they are still around
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1147176 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp Add support for showing reverse depends in the Depends tab
 * Quintasan is going skateboarding
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's beginning to look like pim 4.5 might miss maverick, even.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It wouldn't hurt my feelings any.
<Riddell> yes they had a meeting yesterday and they want to delay it more
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we want it
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopoo1466-jpg.jpg
<Riddell> and they want to pull the current tars because they're not good enough
<NCommander> ScottK: so I identified why kdebindings broke, although smoke on ARM is still in many pieces
<ScottK> NCommander: Excellent.
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah, I'm not sure what changed though specifically, it looks like a check for SIP_GLOBAL_OPTIONS was removed somewhere, but I can't remember where I added it necessary
<NCommander> s/necessary/originally/g
 * NCommander thinks his mind is mental mush
 * ScottK hands NCommander a spoon.
<NCommander> ScottK: thanks, I'm going to need it. for python3-ifying sip4, I just managed to break SVN, this is non-trivial, and I'm going to revert out my work for today until I can talk to the other maintainers
<ScottK> NCommander: You might consider converting to dh_python{2,3} for that (and waiting a week or two will probably make that easier)
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah.
<NCommander> ScottK: bloody hell its hot here
<ScottK> Finland?
<anirudh24seven> about the kubuntu tutorials day, what language is it gonna be in ? english, right ?
<Riddell> yes English
<Riddell> it's all interactive, you can ask questions if you get stuck
<anirudh24seven> cool... i'm in a different timezone... jus confirming... starts in around 2 hours 45 min right ?
<Riddell> anirudh24seven: yes
<maco> oh thats today? hmm i should boot my kubuntu vm
<maco> is Qt Creator from Maverick's repo new enough?
<Riddell> maco: no
<Riddell> you need to download the binary package
 * maco pouts
<maco> expected maverick to be newerer than lucid
<Riddell> maco: it is newer, but they removed the qt quick features from qt creator
<maco> doh
<maco> whyd they do that?
<maco> wait "they"?
<maco> doesnt they = someone in this channel?
<maco> i assume you mean the packager
<ScottK> maco: I think it was upstream.
<maco> ScottK: oh. i guess they have a reason, but... if there's a version that they package with qt quick, why can't our version have it too?
<ScottK> No idea
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah.
<Riddell> maco: it's not stable yet
<Riddell> that's why it got removed for the 2.0 release
<maco> oh
<Riddell> the language is still changing
<JontheEchidna> weird
<JontheEchidna> packages from my QApt PPA lack an origin
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopdk1466-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> it should be something like LP-PPA-echidnaman-qapt or somesuch
<JontheEchidna> as a result it's not showing up in software-center either...
<JontheEchidna> Actually, all newly-added PPAs have no origin :/
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if its related to add-apt-repository not being able to connect to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ulysses> Oh, a PPa for Muon, I should try it^^
<JontheEchidna> bla, will investigate after lunch
<marb> hello?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: poke...
<shadeslayer_> Riddell_: i *might* not be able to make it today
<shadeslayer_> loads of rain have damaged internet lines :(
<Riddell_> shadeslayer_: busy watching football?
<Riddell_> oh, that's a better excuse :)
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> im not even @ home
<Riddell_> what's your current status?
<shadeslayer_> well.. ill try to make it
<Riddell> if not I can fill in
<shadeslayer_> but.. if theres no internet,i cant help it
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: poke me 10 mins before the session
<shadeslayer_> if i reply ill be able to make it
<shadeslayer_> well... atleast we will be having everything all over  again in ubuntu dev week
<lex79> o/
<shadeslayer_> also... kde rc 2 packages are up
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: can you upload kdetoys or plasma addons somewhere?
<shadeslayer_> ( not on ktown )
<shadeslayer_> so that if i come we can use that..
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it is on ktown
<Riddell> both of them are
<lex79> Riddell: Qt is in binary New
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: not everyone who will be attending will have access :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer_: monsoon hit you? ;)
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> got stranded ... 
<nigelb> ouch, where/
<shadeslayer_> nigelb: Karol Bagh,Delhi
<shadeslayer_> coming back from Noida
<shadeslayer_> brb in a sec
<nigelb> shadeslayer_: awesome :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdetoys-4.4.92.tar.bz2
<lex79> Riddell: sorry, did you see my message ^ ? :)
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100706-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> lex79: what's new?
<Riddell> gosh, lots
<lex79> New packages: qt4-qmlviewer, libqt4-declarative-{particles, gestures, folderlistmodel}
<Riddell> lex79: why the new packages?  is that coordinated with Debian?
<lex79> yes, merge with Debian, see the changelog :)
<maco> oh fridge people...
<maco> they called Qt Quick as "Qt Quickly"
<Riddell> at least it'll get rickspencer's attention :)
<maco> heh
<maco> they also spelled "platform" wrong when writing about agateau's award
<maco> is this the right version of qtcreator? 2.0.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> no, you need the binary (for the Qt Quick stuff)
<Riddell> for Johan Thelin's talk anything will do
<maco> on kubuntu.org it links to the PPA
<maco> for 4.5 beta
<maco> thats the version that's in that ppa
<maco> Riddell: see? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntututorialdays
<maco> no wait...there's no maverick stuff in that ppa 
<maco> bah im confused
<nigelb> where is kubuntu tutorals day being held?
<maco> nigelb: here
<nigelb> maco: strange, how come not -classroom?
<maco> -classroom starts with a u instead of a k?
<acemo> there is a u in classroom? :o
<maco> #ubuntu-classroom
<maco> maybe if there was a #kubuntu-classroom... ;-)
<acemo> ohh, thought the tutorial day was going to be in here?
<nigelb> maco: you know classroom isn't really distro specific :)
<maco> it is in here
<nigelb> we're all friendly people there ;)
<maco> nigelb asked why here and not #ubuntu-classroom
<acemo> ahh okay
<maco> and i joked that it's because #ubuntu-classroom is missing a k
<maco> oh oh how about #ubuntu-klassroom?
<nigelb> maco: klassy ;)
<JontheEchidna> so tutorials day is in 2 hrs?
<JontheEchidna> daylight savings time (or the lack thereof) always messes me up. :/
<acemo> should be in 1 i think
<maco> hm so qt creator has git and mercurial built in
<maco> needs a bzr plugin... and probably an svn one to make kde happy
<acemo> kde developers have kdevelop?
<shtylman> qt creator needs the kdevelop c++ parsing engine
<shtylman> actually.. I just want kate to have the kdevelop c++ parsing engine
<shtylman> and I would be happy
<maco> oooh qtcreator can read your .vimrc!
<sheytan> Hi guys ;)
<sheytan> What do you think http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9317/test2vu.jpg ? ;)P
<sheytan> or this one http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/2910/test3gm.jpg
<shtylman> speaking of ... Riddell any word on the new site?
<shtylman> can we just host this stuff ourselves?
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1147236 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp Turns out we actually *do* have to invalidate the whole model, and not just the filter, when we change the filter to prevent the results from becoming unsorted.
<shadeslayer> btw .. why is new kde rc 4.4.92 ? shouldnt it be 4.4.95? :P
<shadeslayer> nigelb: torrential rains dude... made me think i was in bombay :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: The entire electrical system in my pulsar shorted out yday after rains
<shadeslayer> nigelb: the metro dropped me till karol bagh.. and i was supposed to take a cab from there... funny thing.. cabs dont want to go till gurgaon in rains... so had to come to Uttam Nagar :P
<nigelb> had ta push to a workshop - pushing 150 kg is not fun
<shadeslayer> yeah.. :(
<shadeslayer> thankfully the metro doesnt do that... imagine pushing the metro...
<nigelb> heh
<Riddell> ~identica dent Kubuntu Tutorials Day in half an hour in #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> txwikinger3: ping
<Riddell> txwikinger: ping
<txwikinger> Riddell: pong
<maco> Riddell: you forgot to put a ! at the beginning of Kubuntu to send it to the group! but nevermind, i'll redent it with the group tag...
<shadeslayer> wow.. now i have power woes as well... -.-
<shadeslayer> ~identica dent !kubuntu tutorials day in 30 mins! 
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> txwikinger: all good for your session in a bit over 4 hours time?
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> aalpert: ah, hello
<aalpert> Riddell: good evening
<Riddell> aalpert: all good for your session in 80 minutes time?
<aalpert> Riddell: Just have to learn QML :P
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<Riddell> I hear the Brisbane Trolls keep changing the syntax :)
<maco> drkonqi is failing me
<shadeslayer> maco: on mav?
<maco> rekonq crashed, and it tells me useless bt, so i install -dbg and reload and it still says useless :(
<maco> shadeslayer: yes
<aalpert> Riddell: There shouldn't be too many changes between the latest snapshot and the one I downloaded a few days ago. Just a few names ;)
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah.. thats een disabled
<shadeslayer> *been
<shadeslayer> some security issue..
<maco> OH RIGHT
<maco> the kernel thing
<shadeslayer> yep
<maco> so i should ulimit -c 0 and then get a core and attach that?
<shadeslayer> whatever it means.. :P
<shadeslayer> oh oh..btw who ever is concerned with uploading rekonq,i have to add some more stuff to apturl patch,please ping before uploading new rekonq
<yofel> maco: just enable the ptrace switch?
<maco> umm
<shadeslayer> or just use gdb rekonq and run
<yofel> echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/ptrace_scope
<JontheEchidna> the next kernel update should remove the need for that^
<shadeslayer> oho
<shadeslayer> <secret>Did someone get access to a new ppa by chance right now</secret>
<angelus85> i'm trying to install kubuntu-dev-tools with sc 4.5 rc1
<angelus85> but the package seems to conflict
<angelus85> any way to solve it?
<Riddell> angelus85: what do you want it for?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ninja packaging
<angelus85> i red it was needed for later sessions
<angelus85> yep
<shadeslayer> angelus85: use ubuntu dev tols
<Riddell> hmm, well it is indeed broken currently
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/
<angelus85> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed in bzr
<keepitsimple> In 8 minutes UTD ?
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> hm, anyone an idea what could make dolphin read whole files just because I hover over them with the mouse?
<Riddell> the preview?
<lex79> Riddell: Qt is still in New :( and I'm building kdelibs 4.4.92.....
<yofel> preview is off though 
<Riddell> lex79: accepted
<lex79> good ! :)
<yofel> hm, seems it does it to show more extensive file information, like audio codec and tracks. Any ideas where that comes from? Nepomuk is turned off
<Riddell> nothing to do with nepomuk, it's KFileThingy
<Riddell> KFileMetaInfo?  somthing like that
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Tutorials Day now on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> good evening friends
<Riddell> anyone where for Kubuntu Tutorials Day?
<Riddell> anyone here for Kubuntu Tutorials Day?
<matrixx> o/
<aalpert> I am
<thomas> me
<blaze> me2
<mariob> +1
<nigelb> \o
<rich__> yep
<acemo> \o/
<keepitsimple> yy
<cmagina_> me
<micahg> o/
<Riddell> I'll be impressed if we have any German or Spanish people here
<Riddell> apparantly there's some sports match on
<Riddell> but here we have an exciting programme of talks
 * yofel is german...
<anirudh24seven> yes
<Riddell> yofel: I'm impressed :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay if you haven't seen it
<yofel> the play is still some time away, I'll have one eye here and one there :P
<Rcart> Here's an Honduran :P
<Riddell> in an hour aalpert will be telling us about Qt Quick, the all new way to programme with Qt
<Riddell> if you want to take part download the qt creator from here ftp://ftp.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator/snapshots/latest  . 
 * txwikinger is German-Canadian :p
<Riddell> packaged versions aren't new enough
<keepitsimple> Riddell: not even from Kubuntu Experimental?
<Riddell> shadeslayer will be telling us how to package in Kubuntu, for that one  apt-get install devscripts build-essential kdelibs5-dev  is a good start
<Riddell> keepitsimple: not even from experimental, the new Qt Quick stuff hasn't been released yet
<aalpert> keepitsimple: If your about box in creator is anything less than 2.0.80, it's too old.
<acemoo> great, got booted from the interwebs :)
<Riddell> famous Qt author Johan Thelin should be turning up to talk about starting Qt programming
<Riddell> apt-get install libqt4-dev   for that one
<Riddell> txwikinger will be talking about sorting out the good and the bad from bugs, all you need is a web browser for that one
<Riddell> hopefully we'll all learn something new
<Riddell> so this is the kubuntu development channel
<Riddell> it's where most of the exciting development happens for the world's most friendly distro
<Riddell> we're currently working hard on Maverick Meerkat which will become Kubuntu 10.10
<Riddell> due to be released on 10/10/10
<anirudh24seven> Riddell: i live in a location where my download limit is restricted except for abt 6 hours daily... can i save the talks now and download the reqd files and work on it later ? will that be useful ?
<Riddell> anirudh24seven: yes we'll have logs available for later reading
<Riddell> although it's probably useful to follow along live even if you can't do all the examples yourself, you can still read and understand them
<Riddell> every six months at the start of the cycle we meet up for an ubuntu developer summit to discuss our plans for Kubuntu
<Riddell> (one of the perks of being a Kubuntu developer is that you may get sponsored to fly around the world to fancy hotels)
<Riddell> the plans we have for 10.10 are written up here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> the highlights start with all new versions of your favourite software
<Riddell> KDE Platform, KDE Workspaces and KDE Applications will be newly polished
<Riddell> as well as fun new stuff like Google Gadget Plasma Support 
<Riddell> and useful new stuff like pulseaudio (which is now reliable enough for our high standards, and means you won't have different audio setup between KDE and non KDE applications)
<Riddell> one notable change is we want to replace the default web browser with rekonq
<Riddell> which is a lovely new all KDE happy web browser
<Riddell> another big change is merging the desktop and netbook images into one, the correct workspace will be loaded based on what sort of machine you have
<Riddell> of course you can change if you prefer the other workspace
<Riddell> talking of workspaces we should have an all new one, Plasma Mobile, suitable for handheld machines
<Riddell> it won't be very stable but ought to be good enough for a Tech preview label
<Riddell> which means we're (well NCommander) working hard on getting everything working on ARM
<Riddell> for a whole new range of devices
 * NCommander sticks his head in
<Riddell> we have plans for an Application focused package manager
<Riddell> "app store" to non Linux users
<Riddell> not sure if that'll make it but it's something we need
<Riddell> filling in the gaps in KDE we also have plans for new printer tools and fixing file sharing with samba
<Riddell> the gents at Kolabsys want to work with us to create top quality Kontact packages to ensure you never have any problems with KMail
<acemoo> Will the Application focused package manager be kubuntu specific or is it planned to get used over multiple distro's?
<Riddell> well that nicely takes me to my next topic
<Riddell> which is what is Kubuntu for
<Riddell> and I think Kubuntu is for being a distro that brings the best out of KDE Software
<Riddell> the way to do that is not to go creating our own distro specific tools
<Riddell> but to make the best of what KDE offers
<Riddell> we did used to have our own package manager but we didn't have the resources to maintain it
<Riddell> so it's good for us and good for KDE if we use KDE Software
<Riddell> so for an Application focused package manager, I'd like that to be done as part of KPackageKit
<acemoo> Aweasome, that would make it more easy for my mom to install stuff :)
<Riddell> that means we solve the problem for us and for everyone
<Riddell> now this approach to KDE (being their biggest fanboy) can bring us into trouble
<Riddell> if KDE has gaps it means that Kubuntu has gaps
<Riddell> and network management has been a notable problem there
 * maco scowls at hidden ssid's
<micahg> maco: ah, so it is a known issue :)
<Riddell> but in general the best way to get something fixed long term is to work with upstream
<Riddell> if we do it ourselves it's likely we won't have the resources to maintain it in the long term
<maco> micahg: yes, nixternal has complained for months, but i think he said putting in the BSSID (the MAC) manually worked for him. doesnt for me. :(
<Riddell> my end goal is world domination for free software
<Riddell> and anyone who has coded in free software knows that Qt and KDE make the best platform for that
<mcguire> :)
<JontheEchidna> but of course :)
<acemoo> Riddell: when do you believe to be able to achieve world domination? ;)
<Riddell> so I'm a fan of using those technologies as much as possible and not using inferior technology or system proprietry technology
<Riddell> and I also think linux distros should make releases, and do so with a good balance of stability without being out of date
<Riddell> now world domination won't be achieved all at once
<Riddell> it'll be one place at a time
<Riddell> my trick is to take over places with good beaches and sun, that way you can enjoy yourselves while you do it
<Riddell> taking over the canary islands was a big win there (Kubuntu is used in all their schools)
<acemoo> I always knew your a genious
<Riddell> we're currently in Finland for Akademy and it's surprisingly sunny here, 23.5 hours a day
<acemoo> Must suck for the person who i saw complaining he wakes up when the sun gets up...
<cmagina> Lots of time to work then ;)
<Riddell> New Zealand is a nice place and we took that over a while ago (Weta Digital use Kubuntu on all their thouands and thousands of machines)
<Riddell> and Weta Digital means that we already have a hold on Middle Earth and Pandora
<Riddell> as well as District 9 (although i don't advocate doing an alien invasion to take over a country)
<Riddell> oh we took over Georgia too (used in all their schools)
<Riddell> which takes me to another topic
<Riddell> translations
<Riddell> we do this funny thing in Ubuntu where we put all of upstreams translations into launchpad then take them back out of there
<JontheEchidna> I had a friend in grade school who's father imigrated from Georgia. (Before Kubuntu's time, though) ;)
<simion314> Q: was Shaman considerd as a ackage manager?
<Riddell> and that means recreating all of KDE's translations infrastructure
<Riddell> which is fiddly and error prone
<Riddell> simion314: yes we have looked at Shaman but it wasn't stable enough for use
<Riddell> maybe JontheEchidna has looked at it more recently
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's not near being ready yet.
<JontheEchidna> Needs a lot of love
<Riddell> there is a good reason to use launchpad for translations and it's due to the lack of an upstream translations community
<Riddell> if we have say Georgia wanting to translate Kubuntu into Georgian, pointing them at .po files in KDE SVN and again for openoffice and whatever mozilla do for translations isn't going to be popular
<Riddell> it's too fiddly by far for non geeks and too fragmented
<Riddell> so launchpad helps them see what needs translating and in a consistent and easy manor
<Riddell> but it has plenty of critics
<Riddell> it means translations often don't get shared with other distros 
<Riddell> and it means upstream translations can be changed
<Riddell> and launchpad might not have the right settings (e.g. lithuanian changed from having 3 plural forms to 4 and launchpad didn't notice)
<Riddell> although I'm not sure how you can be unclear how many plural forms your language has :)
<Riddell> launchpad does give us a nice way to have translations for Kubuntu specific bits of software such as the installer
<Riddell> in general for KDE Software we advise people to do the translations in KDE 
<Riddell> but while there remains a lack of an upstream translations community it's unlikely to go away
<acemoo> maybe there should be made a translation community thats not linked to any distro?
<ScottK> acemoo: There is.
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> a cross project one
<ScottK> Unfortunately different projects have different standards for how translations are done.
<Riddell> we do have dpm now who is dedicated to sorting out translations problems, so if you have any do let him know
<Riddell> one thing we can always do better in Kubuntu is Quality
<Riddell> we always need more testers for new software
<Riddell> whenever we make a PPA release of new software versions we need lots of testers
<Riddell> and it can be surprisingly hard to find them sometimes
<Riddell> so hanging around on kubuntu channels offering to help test is very welcome
<Riddell> similarly for each alpha/beta/RC and final release we need to test the images for various install methods
<Riddell> and it's very hard to get people to do that, it's time and bandwidth consuming
<Riddell> but we can't release without it being done so we'd love for people to take part more there
<Riddell> and of course we have lots of bugs report, txwikinger will talk later about helping to sort those
<Riddell> well I think that's all the items I had to talk about
<Riddell> any questions?
<alvin> Is project timelord still busy?
<emanuele> do you use virtualization for that?
<Riddell> apachelogger?  JontheEchidna?
<Riddell> emanuele: yes ISO image testing can be done in virtualisation
<simion314> Q: i had a panel related bug only in kubuntu, all versions but not in other distro is somethng diffrent in kubuntus KDE? is it vanila KDE or you put stuff in it?
<Riddell> although I tend to use real hardware to be extra certain, but virtual machine installs are very useful too
<ScottK> alvin: Project Timelord is a set of overarching goals to improve Kubuntu.  We are still working on them.
<ScottK> simion314: We do have some distro patches, but we try to keep them to a minimum.
<ScottK> So it's not exactly vanilla, it's close.
<Riddell> we do tend to consider distro patches evil
<Riddell> but sometimes they're the best way
<JontheEchidna> Project Timelord has been taken in to consideration when planning out the goals for 10.10. It's a long-term vision for the direction of Kubuntu
<acemoo> Q: I heard about a mac like menu bar being made in (k)ubuntu, hows that processing and is there any place where i could follow it?
<ScottK> acemoo: Could you put that in more general terms for those of us who don't know about Macs?
<jgeact> what about reKonq?
<JontheEchidna> acemoo: our very own agateau just recently posted an update about the global menu: http://agateau.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/getting-menus-out-of-application-windows-2/
<Riddell> simion314: we also use plasma's javascript to setup some bits on the panel (such as changing from knetworkmanager to the new plasma network manager) so it's possible that could have bugs
<ScottK> Ah.  That one.
<acemoo> ScottK: yeah that one :)
<ScottK> acemoo: We are looking into using that on netbooks this cycle if it's mature enough.
<Riddell> I'd like to see the global menu being used in our netbook workspace for Maverick
<keepitsimple> emanuele: For testing ISO's check http://goo.gl/pqUd && http://goo.gl/pTFd 
<JontheEchidna> ^and of course non-netbook users will be able to opt-in for using the global menubar on the desktop if they wish
<Riddell> and so would upstream (although they can't use it because it's not in stock Qt)
<ScottK> This is an example of something we distro patch for.
<maco> could netbook users opt out?
<ScottK> We'll carry the patches for a cycle or two, but they'll go upstream in Qt 4.8.
<ScottK> maco: Certainly.
<maco> yay
<JontheEchidna> maco: right click-> "Remove this menu widget", just like any other plasmoid :)
<ScottK> It would be removing a widget from the panel.
<simion314> Riddell: my problem is that the clock plasmoid is not full displayed, i use larger fonts then usual ,onlu in kubuntu and since Hardy i think, no such bug inArch or other kde distros
<maco> JontheEchidna: yay
<acemoo> 4.8? oh beef thats one way of getting people back to kubuntu :)
<ScottK> simion314: I recally seeing that in the past.  I don't see it in Lucid.
<ScottK> acemoo: Qt 4.7 is already past feature freeze, so it's the first chance.
<ScottK> This is all being coordinated with Qt and Plasma upstreams.
<Riddell> simion314: nothing comes to my mind what could cause that, we certainly don't alter the clock applet, nor the plasma style
<simion314> ScottK: us still in lucid and still in kde4.5 packages
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it may be related to font settings in k-d-s.
<ScottK> (but since I don't have it anymore, I can't say for sure)
<Riddell> simion314: so maybe try removing kubuntu-default-settings and seeing if that helps
<JontheEchidna> But if he's using custom font settings, k-d-s shouldn't be doing anything
<acemoo> ScottK: Atleast its nice to see the global menu bar is so far in development already, I was afraid it might become vapor ware like the project I saw around kde 4.1
<user> Q: what about the bluetooth stack in kde? ie there is no way to use mobile phone + bluetooth + internet tethering without console.
<Riddell> acemoo: it's also nice that it works with GTK apps too (although they have plenty of bugs on their side but that's what you get for not using qt :)
<Riddell> we have a new version of kde bluetooth tools coming in a couple of weeks
<ScottK> user: Bluetooth is another area where sticking with KDE causes us to lag.  Kbluetooth was unmaintained for a while, but it has a new maintainer now and so progress is being made.
<Riddell> I'm told (by the author) it's a big improvement
<Riddell> but networking may be another question
<ScottK> user: You might try installing blueman (it's in Universe) and see if that works in the meantime.
<Riddell> since that's mostly a network manager issue and KDE's network manager is a problem area as I mentioned earlier
<user> bluetooth pan + networkmanager would be very nice :)
<ScottK> (while we stick with stock KDE stuff as much as possible in the default install, one advantage of being part of Ubuntu is we also offer the full breath of the Debian package archive if you want it)
<acemoo> ohh right, i've been planning on using bluetooth to use my mobile to pause vlc because i hate getting up and walking to my laptop when am watching a movie on my tv screen
<acemoo> user: thanks for reminding me about that, i keep forgetting about it
<Riddell> talking about watching films, plasma media centre is showing progress
<Riddell> I need to find the right person to talk to here at Akademy to see if it'll be ready for maverick
<mcguire> Q: what are the relations between kbluetooth and bluedevil ?
<Riddell> kbluetooth is old
<Riddell> it got replaced by kdebluetooth
<Riddell> and is now being replaced by bluedevil
<Riddell> I believe
<JontheEchidna> well, kdebluetooth was the old, replaced by kbluetooth, but yeah :)
<acemoo> plasma media centre? i didn't even knew about that... sounds interesting :)
<Riddell> oh, my mistake
<mcguire> I think kbluetooth is more recent than kbluetooth but ok
<simion314> i an using kde4.5 and the systemsettings looks bad in this versionm is it configured like this in KDE or is only a kubuntu stuff
<JontheEchidna> bluedevil will be replacing both soon, and then it won't matter :D
<bigbrovar> Q:  any idea if kbluetooth (or the recent one) supports bluetooth headphones? 
<Riddell> plasma media centre is a "10 foot" interface (or as we prefer to call it outside the US, 3.048 metre interface)
<mcguire> yes ;)
<JontheEchidna> simion314: The system settings reorganization was made by KDE
<Riddell> so you can use your computer from a distance to watch films and play music
<ScottK> simion314: systemsettings got a major overhaul upstream in 4.5.
<ScottK> http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2010/07/07/rekonq-0-5/ <- shadeslayer
<acemoo> 3 meter...? rats my tv is only 37 inch :S
<ScottK> acemoo: that's distance from the TV, not size of it.
<Riddell> systemsettings was a kubuntu project that got taken over by KDE upstream (long time ago)
<bigbrovar> Riddell: no way really? wow
<mcguire> bigbrovar: bluetooth headphones support is currently being implemented in kbluetooth according to what I've read recently
<Riddell> bigbrovar: I just hated KControl so badly I had to get it fixed :)
<Riddell> jgeact: you asked about rekonq, any paticular aspect?
<bigbrovar> Riddell: nice to know kubuntu has done is bit for kde upstream 
<acemoo> ScottK: so its like a hardware and software combination?
<alvin> Will khelpcenter receive some updated content?
<Riddell> now isn't a good time to test rekonq unfortunately, there's bug in flash and elsewhere, but I'm pretty confident they'll get sorted
<ScottK> acemoo: Yes.  I haven't used it a lot though.
<Riddell> alvin: documentation is mostly an upstream issue and it can be considered a gap in upstream in places
<Riddell> as such Kubuntu would like to help fill it and our docs man nixternal has been doing some of that
<Riddell> but it's a big task
<Riddell> there was an akademy award presented to a guy for documentation on Sunday so maybe things will pick up there again
<acemoo> ScottK: with plasma media centre, should i expect to have an interface on my mobile to control the computer or what?
<Riddell> plasma media centre can be used with a remote control or a keyboard or a mouse
<Riddell> of course wireless keyboard/mouse works best
<Riddell> but I think it's time to move on
<Riddell> plenty of time for questions later
<Riddell> I'm very happy to introduce our first guest speaker
<jgeact> Riddel: no, only what new thing
<acemoo> ahh.. i found the project page already :)
<ScottK> acemoo: I haven't investigate media center at all.
<acemoo> thanks for the talk Riddell
<acemoo> And thanks for the support ScottK
<Riddell> all the way from Australia, via Finland and here to talk about Qt Quick it's aalpert 
<aalpert> Hello :)
<user> hi ^^
<acemoo> Hi aalpert
<aalpert> My background is that I'm a Qt developer and have been working on QML, since the project started. So ask me anything :).
<aalpert> This session is an introduction to Qt Quick, which will be new in Qt 4.7
<aalpert> First up; What is Qt Quick? It's a marketing term for QML + Creator + the QtDeclarative module. To developers, it's pretty much just QML. Since we can get technical when we need to talk about details :) 
<aalpert> Onto the real stuff. What is QML? Qt Meta-Object Language (or Qt Magic Language, if you prefer) is a declarative user interface language.
<aalpert> You can use it to declare the whole UI layer, plus some logic in JavaScript. And then you can stick the UI onto a Qt program.
<aalpert> So when Johan talks about 'legacy' Qt stuff later, a lot will still be useful. Just don't worry about the widget bits ;)
<aalpert> Actually, QML only really replaces widgets fully on mobile devices.
<aalpert> On desktops, widgets still work fine.
<aalpert> QML is also interpreted, so it can work anywhere. Including the next version of Kubuntu, which will probably will have 4.7 available (and have qmlviewer in one of the packages)
<aalpert> Plasma integration is also in progress, and there were a few sessions on that at akademy so far
<aalpert> QML is simple enough that designers can use it too
<aalpert> do we have any designers here?
<aalpert> Or anyone who doesn't like using C++?
 * keepitsimple all the way C++
<aalpert> Developers can enjoy QML as well, don't worry
<aalpert> if you all enjoy Qt C++ already, you'll be glad to know that QML is designed to integrate well with it
<aalpert> so QML can easily interact with QObjects that have properties, signals and slots
<aalpert> if you designed your application with a good UI and data level split, then adding QML is really easy
<aalpert> Let's now go through the hello world tutorial
<aalpert> if you downloaded creator, you'll see a Qt Quick examples combobox on the welcome screen
<aalpert> and from there you can select tutorials
<aalpert>  and you'll load up a project containing this, and other tutorials
<aalpert> for others, I'll be going through it here line by line
<aalpert> and since it's IRC, questions at anytime are just fine.
<aalpert> Note that if you are looking at it in creator you might see lines like //![0]. Ignore them, they are just used to generate the example docs.
<acemoo> aalpert: so far, everything you said is clear :)
<aalpert> acemoo: Good to know :)
<aalpert> First line of QML....
<aalpert> import Qt 4.7
<acemoo> Thought i'd give a little feedback so you don't think your here all alone :P
<aalpert> How can I feel alone with 157 nicks in the channel ;)
<Riddell> aalpert: this is in Cell.qml?
 * keepitsimple we are all ears
<aalpert> This is in tutorial1.qml
<Riddell> got it
<acemoo> aalpert: could be 156 afkers? :P
<aalpert> in the helloworld directory
<aalpert> the creator screen currently loads all the tutorials, and all stages at once
<aalpert> import Qt 4.7 imports all the types in Qt 4.7
<aalpert> so when we start using types later, like 'Rectangle', you now know where they are from
<aalpert> and if you get error messages about not finding types, check your import messags
<aalpert> and your spelling
<aalpert> Next line...
<aalpert> Rectangle {
<mariob> aalpert: Is it possible to only import 'Rectangle'?
<aalpert> mariob: No. Module level is the only granularity you have
<mariob> ok
<acemoo> isn't that a bit memory inefficient?
<aalpert> only if you have bloated modules :P
<aalpert> making the types available is not expensive.
<aalpert> this merely means that the engine knows where to look to get the types
<acemoo> i'll just hope and asume the qt modules ain't bloated then :)
<acemoo> ohh..
<aalpert> and a module is often just one C++ library anyways
<aalpert> the Rectangle { line actually creates a Rectangle element
<aalpert> there is a matching close brace too, much later in the file
<aalpert> between {} you can set the properties and children of the element
<aalpert> the next line, 'id: page', sets the id of the element to 'page'.
<aalpert> So that later in the file, you can refer to it as 'page' (and we will)
<aalpert> next line 'width: 500; height: 200' sets two properties
<aalpert> the width and the height. To values measured in pixels
<aalpert> note that you can have a semi colon instead of a new line
<aalpert> the next line sets the color to 'lightgray', in a similar manner
<wind-rider___> aalpert: is it also possible to set a size relative to screen width or so?
<wind-rider___> aalpert: in percents?
<aalpert> wind-rider___: You can only set in pixels, technically
<mariob> wind-rider___: witdh*0.6 would work
<aalpert> but you can use bindings to do exactly that
<aalpert> and the bindings reevaluate when the width changes
<anirudh24seven> aalpert: sounds a lot similar to css...
<aalpert> It's a little similar to css in terms of styling, yes.
<aalpert> but without the cascading part.
<aalpert> And I don't think setting things in CSS will reevaluate when the expression changes
<aalpert> the next line, Text{, creates another element
<aalpert> this element, as it's inside the Rectangle{}, will be a child of the Rectangle element
<aalpert> and we set its properties over the next few lines
<aalpert> anchors.horizontalCenter: page.horizontalCenter warrants a little more explanation though
<aalpert> the anchor properties are another way to position elements
<aalpert> and that line binds the horizontal center anchor of the Text to the horizontal center of the element called 'page'
<aalpert> note that this is a binding, and so will reevaluate when page.horizontalCenter changes
<acemoo> are all the elements in one namespace? seeing the Text element does not needs a special name for its parent element
<aalpert> you can run the tutorial now, and see 'Hello World'
<aalpert> and if you resize the window, and change the horizontal center, the text moves
<aalpert> acemoo: The names have a form of scoping
<aalpert> but you could use 'parent' instead of 'page' here
<aalpert> inside a single QML file, you can usually access all the elements with an id
<aalpert> things get more complex with multiple files
<aalpert> so onto tutorial2.qml, which uses multiple files
<aalpert> The change here, is a grid containing a lot of cells that are all very similar
<aalpert> so we want to write the code for the Cell once, and reuse it.
<aalpert> While the types Rectangle, Text and Grid are in Qt 4.7, Cell is not.
<aalpert> So it will load the file Cell.qml to create the Cell type
<aalpert> Now you can look at Cell.qml :)
<aalpert> Item is just a simple type in QML, which is pretty much nothing but a bounding box.
<aalpert> the line 'property alias cellColor: rectangle.color' creates a new property on this item, and calls it cellColor
<simion314> Item is like QWidget the base class for all elements?
<aalpert> simion314: Yes, and like QGraphicsObject is the base class in QGraphicsView
<aalpert> 'property' starts the property declaration, 'alias' is the type of property, and 'cellColor' is the name
<aalpert> because it is an alias type, it's value is another property. And it just forwards everything to that property
<aalpert> this is because, back in tutorial2.qml, we only have a 'Cell'. And the interface for that is whatever is declared in the root item of Cell.qml
<aalpert> so to expose rectangle.color, we add an alias property
<aalpert> the 'signal clicked(color cellColor)' line is similar. We add a signal to the item so that it can be used in the main file
<aalpert> Another new element in this file is 'MouseArea'. This is a user input primitive
<aalpert> despite the name, it works equally well for touch
<aalpert> QML can be the entire UI layer, including user interaction.
<aalpert> And MouseArea is a separate element so that you can place it whereever you want. You can make it bigger than the buttons for finger touch interfaces, for example
<aalpert> to make it the exact size of the Item, we use 'anchors.fill: parent'
<aalpert> which anchors it to fill its parent
<aalpert> less obvious is the 'onClicked' line after that
<aalpert> MouseArea has a signal called 'clicked'
<wind-rider___> aalpert: in that case you should place the button shape inside a MouseArea and make it a child of MouseArea?
<aalpert> wind-rider___: That is one way of doing it. You can also make the MouseArea large than the button and centered in it
<wind-rider___> aalpert: ok
<aalpert> Note that child elements can go outside their parent elements in QML
<aalpert> while elements can click, this is off by default
<wind-rider___> aalpert: ok, then it's clear :)
<aalpert> and I'll point out a use of this when we get back to tutorial2.qml
<aalpert> MouseArea has a signal called 'clicked', and thus a signal handler called 'onClicked'
<aalpert> you can put a script (QtScript) snippet in 'onClicked', like in Cell.qml, and that snippet is executed when the signal is emitted
<aalpert> so when you click on the MouseArea, the clicked signal is emitted, and the script snippet is emitted
<aalpert> and the script snippet says to emit the clicked signal of the parent item, with container.cellColor as the argument.
<aalpert> Back to tutorial2.qml, we can see this interface in use
<aalpert> In each Cell instance, we set the cellColor property
<txwikinger> you don't need to import cell?
<aalpert> and use the onClicked handler.
<aalpert> files in the same directory are automatically imported
<aalpert> if it was in another directory, or a module, you'd have to import that directory (or module)
<aalpert> The Grid element positions the Cell elements in a grid
<aalpert> by setting properties such as rows, columns, and spacing, we can control the details of how this occurs
<aalpert> for some reason earlier I thought the Grid was 0,0 sized, but now I realize it isn't
<aalpert> but if it was, then the Cells would still have the same x,y valeus
<aalpert> *values
<aalpert> and note that x,y positions are relative to your parent, just like in graphics view
<acemoo> lol Pnux, there you go ;)
<aalpert> and so if the Grid was 0x0, and in the same place, then it would look the exact same
<aalpert> it's just that Grid does size itself to its children, and this is needed for its anchors.bottom to work
<aalpert> Now that we've learnt reusable components in QML, lets move on to the bit you've all been waiting for. Animations
<aalpert> tutorial3.qml makes this thing animate
<wind-rider___> alpert: about tutorial2
<wind-rider___> aalpert: how come that Grid is also snapped to the left side of the window?
<aalpert> x: 4
<wind-rider___> wind-rider___:  in the code I only see that it's sticked to the bottom
<wind-rider___> aalpert: ok, clear :)
<wind-rider___> I overlooked it
<aalpert> x: 4 is the same as anchors.left: parent.left; anchors.leftMargin: 4
<aalpert> we could do y: parent.width - colorPicker.width - 4 instead of the current anchros
<aalpert> *anchors
<aalpert> but in this case, the anchors are clearer
<aalpert> tutorial3.qml does animations using states and transitions
<aalpert> one trap to be aware of - these aren't the states and transitions of the State machine framework in Qt
<aalpert> those are logical states, these are UI states
<aalpert> Here, a State is just a set of property changes from the base state (called "")
<aalpert> and a Transition is just telling it how to animate those property changes
<aalpert> so in this file, in the Text element, we add a MouseArea, states, and transitiosn.
<aalpert> And since I'm getting tired, I'll stop correcting my typos ;)
<aalpert> We have a State, which we name "down", and the way we are entering it is through the when property.
<acemoo> aalpert: and you'll make pnux think your a bot again ;)
<aalpert> this is just a standard boolean property
<aalpert> acemoo: use !help to get instructions for this bot
<wind-rider_> aalpert: 20 minutes to go ;-)
<aalpert> so the magic really happens because of QML's bindings.
<aalpert> When either 'mouseArea.pressed' or 'true' changes, that property binding gets revaluated
<aalpert> and you may find that this changes the value of the when property.
<aalpert> true doesn't change often. But when mouseArea.pressed does, it makes 'when' true. And so the state activates itself
<aalpert> and this applies the property changes in the PropertyChanges element
<aalpert> we do try to make this language fairly self explanatory :)
<aalpert> PropertyChanges has a similar syntax to the rest of QML. Once you set the target, it is just like you are in that item.
<aalpert> So the 'y: 160' and 'rotation: 180' will be applied as if they were written inside the Text item
<aalpert> with just the State, it would be boring. Comment out the transitions: line (and everything to the } of the Transition as well) to find out
<aalpert> C++/JS style comments work in QML
<aalpert> The Transition element says how to animate the property changes.
<aalpert> the from and to properties on the element say which state you are going from and to
<acemoo> or just select what you want to comment and ctrl+/
<aalpert> you can use "*" to match all states.
<aalpert> But in this case we want to be specific. So that when we set the reversible property, it will use the reverse of this transition to go from the 'to' state back to the 'from' state
<aalpert> The ParallelAnimation element just groups animations
<aalpert> and when it runs, the animations in it are run in Parallel
<aalpert> The first animation in it is a NumberAnimation, which animates numbers
<aalpert> 'properties: "y, rotation"' means that it will animate the y and rotation properties
<aalpert> so if these properties changed in this state, on any items, they will be animated in this way
<aalpert> the rest of the properites in the NumberAnimation will define this exact way
<aalpert> duration: 500 means the animation will take 500ms
<aalpert> easing.type: Easing.InOutQuad means that it will use an interpolation function that has quadratics on both the in and out parts
<aalpert> or something like that. The documentation has pretty pictures
<aalpert> It's at 
<aalpert> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/declarativeui.html
<aalpert> But the docs don't suffer the same stability freeze as the rest, so they will still be improving for some time.
<wind-rider_> aalpert: when I hold the mousebutton until the text is at the bottom and I quickly do a mouseup and I hold it again, the mousepress is not recognized anymore. can you explain that? or am I nitpicking? ;-)
<tsvi> Will it only affect the text element?
<aalpert> wind-rider_: Are you using an old version?
<aalpert> tsvi: The animation will affect all elements whose y or rotation properties have changed
<aalpert> in that state
<aalpert> you can be more specific if you want
<acemoo> wind-rider_: does it not recognize when its still reverting or also after that?
<wind-rider_> acemoo: when it's still reverting
<aalpert> wind-rider_: I can't reproduce. But I think you might be misinterpreting something here
<aalpert> remember that the MouseArea is on the Text
<aalpert> so when the Text moves, the MouseArea follows it
<aalpert> so if you try to click again before the Text returns, the MouseArea isn't there
<aalpert> You could make the MouseArea a sibling of the Text instead, to keep it in one place
<acemoo> aalpert: you just made me try to go click the moving text, lets see if i can do that :)
<wind-rider_> aalpert: that is it :)
<aalpert> The fun thing about QML is that it is so powerful and dynamic, you get all these extra 'features' :)
<acemoo> yep works :)
<aalpert> The other animation is ColorAnimation, which automatically animates any color changes.
<user> is it possible to compile qml or is there only the interpreted way?
<aalpert> user: It compiles transparently without you noticing.
<aalpert> I don't remember if we cache the compiled output somewhere
<aalpert> but I believe you have compiled it every time you run qmlviewer :)
<aalpert> One goal of QML is to provide a clear declarative interface and not too much C++ interface
<aalpert> that way, it's like a black box for your UI files
<aalpert> and so we can make it magically faster every release :)
<Riddell> note that distros won't install qmlviewer normally, you need to have some c++ to run it for a real application with Qt 4.7
<wind-rider_> aalpert: user probably means that one can ship just an executable file instead of an executable+qml file
<maco> can you use qml with pyqt?
<aalpert> Riddell: It'll probably be part of the qt-devel package though
<maco> Riddell just said c++
<Riddell> yes it'll be available to install for developers
<aalpert> You can create a Qt/C++ app and use QDeclarativeView to easily load a QML file (with a function call)
<Riddell> maco: I'm sure the QDeclarativeView features will get bindings just like the rest of the Qt API
<aalpert> if that QML file is in Qt resources, then you compiled the qml file into the application
<mariob> Don't forget to prefix resources with qrc:/ (at least in the previous releases of qml)
<aalpert> from C++, use qrc:/ from qml, don't.
<aalpert> we might need to beef up the docs on that use case
<aalpert> Note that you can export your existing QGraphicsObject subclasses to QML with a couple lines, and then use them like Rectangle
<aalpert> in case any of you have existing graphics view code lying around
<bigbrovar> aalpert: when can we start seeing QML built apps in kde. and what does it really offer KDE and its app ecosystem I am speaking from a user non programmer point of view 
<aalpert> bigbrovar: From the User point of view, you'll see more fluid apps
<aalpert> because developers can do the animations easier
<aalpert> and UI scripting will be a little easier
<Riddell> the KDE PIM guys are using it already for making e-mail and calendar apps using akonadi
<aalpert> The benefit to KDE and it's app ecosystem is just another way of creating UIs, so it'll increase app quality indirectly
<aalpert> and it'll be easier to port to mobile now. Because it's much easier to create the mobile UIs with QML
<mariob> Riddell: Are there any screenshots?
<bigbrovar> :) I definitely backed the right horse then :) 
<aalpert> the KDE PIM guys seem happy with it for mobile even though they suffered through immense early adopter pains
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/2010/06/10/kde-pim-goes-mobile
<aalpert> but we've stopped changing stuff (well, will this week) and so it's stabilizing
<aalpert> this is practically the first tutorial on it QML that won't go out of date really fast :) .
<aalpert> bigbrovar: QML is a lot more accessible, so user non-developers now have a chance at writing plasmoids
<aalpert> it's even easier than the JS bindings for plasmoids
<Riddell> there won't be widespread use of QML until Qt 4.7 is released, it's still not in general use
<aalpert> I think I'm out of time, for further questions we have #qt-qml on freenode
<aalpert> QML is still pre-release. I doubt there will be much adoption until 4.7 is released later this year
<aalpert> hopefully in time for kubuntu 10.10
<Riddell> aalpert: will the designer integratation be coming back at some point?
<aalpert> Riddell: At some point. When it works well enough.
<acemoo> When should i expect a preview version of qt 4.8?
<aalpert> since it doesn't right now, it's not coming out soon
<aalpert> but we will try to get something visual to help people in QtCreator 2.1
<Riddell> it looked very slick when I saw it, means you can make QML interfaces without caring much about the code
<aalpert> acemoo: trunk is already 4.8 qt.gitorious.org
<Riddell> great for designers
<Riddell> 5 minutes break now before the next tutorial
<aalpert> The designers I talked to liked it, but were okay at writing the code too
<aalpert> but they were really good designers :)
<acemoo> aalpert: aweasome, then the global menu bar can't take too long to be going to different distro's as unstable/testing :)
<matrixx> aalpert: I was there listening your presentation on aKademy too today, both presentations where good :) Thanks
<matrixx> oops *were good
<matrixx> probably I'm also a bit tired already, it's been a long day in aKademy
<aalpert> One warning about QML that I forgot to give: The main team working on it is in Brisbane (GMT +1000)
<wind-rider_> aalpert: thx for your tutorial :-)
<aalpert> so the irc channel might be a little underpopulated while some of you are awake
<matrixx> in that case, we can join are wise heads together :)
<acemoo> aalpert: thanks for giving the nice tutorial and helping work on making QML
<Quintasan> thanks!
<aalpert> I'm always happy to show people my pre-release software :)
<Riddell> we are now due a packaging session
<Riddell> however shadeslayer isn't around to give it
<Riddell> so I'm going to make one up on the fly!
<Riddell> anyone want to follow along?
<maco> (shadeslayer's internet fell over, if you're all thinking he's playing hooky)
<acemoo> I'm interested, even though am on arch..
<Riddell> he's got flooded away in the monsoons
<Quintasan> oh my how unfortunate
<keepitsimple> You can give some tips and best practices
<keepitsimple> or something like that
<Riddell> every few weeks KDE make a new release of their software compilation
<cmagina> Thanks for the tutorial
<Riddell> and our crack team of packaging ninjas jumps into action to package this
<Riddell> packaging for the development version (Maverick) and usually backporting it for the stable release
<Riddell> just such a release is about to happen
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.5 RC 2 is coming, what a lovely acronym filled name
<Riddell> and as crack ninjas we get the tars a few days early to package them up 
<Riddell> so everyone here is now a crack ninja and can get the tar early
<Riddell> you just have to remember it's top secret until release
<acemoo> Riddell: I heard all ninja's got killed like long long ago.. how can you still be a ninja? :o
 * Quintasan sets up an ambush for acemoo 
<maco> acemoo: not true! i met a guy studying ninjitsu at the art store down the street
<Riddell> ninjas are skilled in the arts of deception and hiding 
<acemoo> sorry.. someone at my school gave a presentation about ninja's 2 weeks ago.. :D
<Riddell> wget http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdetoys-4.4.92.tar.bz2
<Riddell> that's the top secret tar
<Riddell> now for Debian packages the name of the tar needs to follow a paticular format
<acemoo> toys are always great :)
<Riddell> so rename that file to kdetoys_4.4.92.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> and extract it (tar xf kdetoys_4.4.92.orig.tar.bz2)
<Riddell> now we need to get our packaging
<Riddell> which we keep in a bzr archive
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<Riddell> if you don't have bzr installed, you should, it's the best version control system ever
<Riddell> it's like git, only usable
<user> LOL
<aalpert> I thought that was mercurial's tagline...
<Riddell> you could also just download the packaging from the current kdetoys package
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kdetoys_4.4.90-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> (I found that on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys )
<Riddell> either way you'll get a debian/ directory
<Riddell> we use the debian packaging format in ubuntu of course
<tsvi> Not. I got ubuntu/ dir
<acemoo> am installing bzr atm
<plan_rich> y me too
<Riddell> tsvi: but inside that should be debian/
<acemoo> 46k/s \o/
<tsvi> ok
 * Riddell pauses so people can catch up
 * user catched up :)
 * acemoo catched up
<Riddell> good enough :)
<Riddell> you need to move the debian/ directory inside the kdetoys-4.4.92 source
<tsvi> tsvi catched up (how doyou do this message thingy?)
<maco> tsvi: /me
<Riddell> then change directory   cd 
<Riddell> cd kdetoys-4.4.92
<Riddell> type there, obviously don't just type cd or you'll go to your home directory
<acemoo> ohh sweet, thats better as cd ~
<acemoo> :)
<Riddell> see, I said you'd learn something :)
<Riddell> now we need to update the changelog with the new version number
<Riddell> dch -i
<Riddell> should open up a text editor with a new entry ready to be added to debian/changelog
<Riddell> dch is in the devscripts package
<Riddell> those of you following on arch will need to just edit debian/changelog and add a new entry manually :)
<acemoo> alright
<Riddell> now we are ready to build it
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> is the magic command
<Riddell> it may well tell you that you don't have everything installed
<Riddell> " Unmet build dependencies"
<Riddell> so you need to install them
<keepitsimple> .orig. file should be in the same dir as kdetoys-4.4.92
<user> why dont use pbuilder instead of installing every dependency into the running system?
<Riddell> kdetoys_4.4.92.orig.tar.bz2 should be outside the kdetoys-4.4.92/ directory
<acemoo> rats, no debuild for arch.. i'll just read along further then
<Riddell> pbuilder is a nifty script that will set up a chroot and install the packages and build the package
<Riddell> but it's only useful for a final check 
<keepitsimple> I forgot the ? sorry
<maco> Riddell: apt-get build-dep kdetoys <-- might help at least get close on build deps (and should do the trick if there are no new deps)
<Riddell> pbuilder isn't useful for doing a first package because you can't check everything is correct at the end
<user> okay
<user> debuild says: This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory; (expected one of kdetoys_4.4.90.orig.tar.gz, kdetoys_4.4.90.orig.tar.bz2, kdetoys_4.4.90.orig.tar.lzma or kdetoys-4.4.92.orig) continue anyway? (y/n)
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> you need the right version number in debian/changelog
<Quintasan> I think dch didn't bump the version
<tsvi> Where do I get kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.4.90) libphonon-dev (>> 4:4.7.0really)
<Riddell> 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is it
<keepitsimple> user: try this-> mv kdetoys_4.4.92.orig.tar.bz2 kdetoys_4.4.90.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> tsvi: from the 4.5 repository http://www.kubuntu.org/node/157
<user> changing the version number in the changelog file did it
<Quintasan> keepitsimple: it's a BAD practice to do this :P
<Riddell> our version numbers are a little fiddly
<Riddell> 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1  4 is the epoch and only gets changed if you mess up.  4.4.92 is the upstream version
<Riddell> -0 is the debian version
<Riddell> we often take packages from debian in which case it would be set to 1
<Riddell> in this case the package isn't from debian so it's a 0
<Riddell> then the ubuntu version number
<Riddell> then the PPA number because we usually put packages in a PPA before uploading to the main archive
<Riddell> for the changelog text I usually put "New upstream release"
<Riddell> anyone got it compiling?
<angelus85> wip
 * Quintasan <3 pbuilder
<Quintasan> Riddell: will we bump epoch if we get to KDE 5 someday? :D
<tsvi> Whoaa  kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.4.90) libphonon-dev (>> 4:4.7.0really) is a serious download hopefully will be ready by the end of the session
<Quintasan> tsvi: well, it downloads developments files for KDE, that's a ton of headers :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: no, we'll only bump the epoch if KDE decides to change version format.  maybe they'll change to KDE 04.10 after the month and year, then we'd need to change the epoch
<user> Unmet build dependencies: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.4.90) quilt libphonon-dev (>> 4:4.7.0really)
<user> :)
<Riddell> I got it compiled!
<Riddell> I think that means I win
<user> lol
<Riddell> the next thing I do is check over the build log which is in the directory above the sources and make sure the cmake output doesn't complain about anything missing
<Riddell> new KDE Software releases add new programmes and often need new libraries
<Riddell> then I need to check that all the files are actually packaged
<Riddell> the debian/*install lists which files should go into which .deb package
<Riddell> often new files are added for a new release
<Riddell> so you can run this command to check if there's any missing    dh_install --list-missing 
<Riddell> I can also run lintian over each of the .deb packages
<Riddell> lintian runs lots of checks on .deb packages for common errors
<Riddell> some of which I care about and some I don't care so much
<Riddell> I get this warning for example
<Riddell> W: kteatime: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kteatime
<Riddell> well I think kteatime is a trivial enough application with few enough users that it's not worth my time making a man page
<Riddell> but then if we get lots of confused kteatime users who don't like kubuntu because they can't understand how to time their tea I'll have nobody to blame but myself
<acemoo> If it makes you feel better, feel free to blame me
<acemoo> ;)
<Quintasan> acemoo: you know you will get tons of kteatime fanatics (including me) standing at your doors? :P
<Riddell> so now it builds and you know there's no files missed out of the .debs then you can use pbuilder
<Riddell> which will make sure it builds in a clean environment
<Riddell> often my computer will have packages already installed which are missed out of the build-dependencies
<Riddell> and pbuilder will catch that
<Riddell> it can be quite time consuming though
<acemoo> Quintasan: i like kteatime.. but i have too many different teas that i dont know the times of... so i stopped using kteatime and i just leave the tea in the water for ages...
<Riddell> final step is to build the source package and upload
<Riddell> debuild -S  will build the source package
<tsvi> Finished getting all dependencies ... Finally
<Riddell> a source package in debian packaging is made up of the upstream .orig.tar.gz , the debian.tar.gz and a .dsc which is meta data with md5sums 
<Riddell> the debian.tar.gz contains the debian/ directory
<Riddell> you can upload it to your PPA if you want to let people use it
<Riddell> everyone with a launchpad account can have a PPA
<Riddell> but you will need to have your gpg key in launchpad
<tsvi> So you have your deb file which is essentially a tarball containing these 3 files?
<Riddell> no the .deb files are the binary packages
<Riddell> you can use lesspipe to view their contents
<Riddell> lesspipe kteatime_4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Riddell> the source part is kdetoys_4.4.92.orig.tar.bz2 kdetoys_4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1.debian.tar.gz and kdetoys_4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<Riddell> if you do get the source package built you can sign it with your gpg key
<Riddell> debsign -kjriddell@ubuntu.com kdetoys_4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes
<Riddell> using the e-mail address on your gpg key
<Riddell> then put it into your launchpad PPA
<Riddell> dput ppa:jr kdetoys_4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes
<Riddell> using your launchpad username in place of "jr"
<Riddell> launchpad will then build the package and make it available hopefully in less than an hour
<tsvi> So launchpad uses the sources to give me the .deb file, I finally got it
<Riddell> yes
<tsvi> Took me 5 years of using ubuntu to figure this out I can't believe it
<Riddell> and it'll compile it on i386 and amd64
<Riddell> and if I upload it to the main ubuntu archive it'll compile on arm and the other weird architectures
<Riddell> the way you get privilages to upload to the main archive is fairly straight forward
<Riddell> you contribute to kubuntu (or another part of ubuntu) for a while
<Riddell> then you can apply to be a kubuntu member
<Riddell> which involved turning up a meeting and being grilled to be sure your heart is really in the right place for us
<Riddell> then you contribute for a bit more
<Riddell> then you can apply to be a kubuntu dev
<Quintasan> then you get grilled once again
<Riddell> which involves turning up a meeting and being grilled to be sure your packaging skills are elite ninja standard
<acemoo> so.. how many ninja's does kubuntu has now?
<user> btw: is there a good packaging documentation somewhere? ^^
<Riddell> user: there's lots of documentation out there
<Quintasan> user: yes, ninja typical environment -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<Riddell> debian new maintainer guide and ubuntu packaging guide for example
<tsvi> I get debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Quintasan> user: Packaging Complete Guide -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Riddell> I've never been too impressed by either though
<Riddell> tsvi: that means it's all compiled and finished
<Riddell> tsvi: it just means you don't have a gpg key with a name and e-mail matching what you used in debian/changelog
<acemoo> lol...  even the url has ninjas.. i thought riddell made it up
<Quintasan> user: though that ninja wiki is a little bit out of date
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+members  21 members
<Riddell> some are more active than others of course
<Riddell> and some have their special ninjas skills, like NCommander and his arm fixation
<keepitsimple> tsvi: you have to add in your ~/.bashrc two lines, export DEBFULLNAME="your name" and export DEBEMAIL="name@hostname.whatever"
<angelus85> what if i want to recompile some binary with different options?
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147313 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) - Add two methods for retreiving the download size and the required disk space for marked changes - Add a method for returning the human-readable label of a package origin, given a QApt::Package pointer.
<Riddell> angelus85: then you have to change debian/rules which is a Makefile that tells the package how to actually build
<Riddell> angelus85: for the most part we just include standard stuff in debian/rules and it'll do the right thing
<tsvi> Where is the build log?
<angelus85> i was trying to compile pam face recognition
<angelus85> but i had some problems with some libraries
<angelus85> so that's why i was asking
<angelus85> (segfault of course)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1147314 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/StatusWidget.cpp Use the new methods in LibQApt to show in the statusbar how much is to be downloaded/installed
<tsvi> Where does debuild put the build log?
<Riddell> tsvi: kdetoys_4.4.92-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.build in the directory above
<Riddell> let's have a wee break before the next session
<Riddell> if you do fancy helping the ninjas with the next KDE release, just stick on this channel
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> coming up next
<Riddell> is our second guest speaker
<Riddell> I'm very pleased to introduce Johan thelin top Qt developer
<Riddell> take it away e8johan 
<e8johan> :-)
<e8johan> thanks
 * Quintasan claps
<e8johan> so, let me start by saying hi all
<acemoo> hi johan
<e8johan> my plan today (tonight) is to go through the creation of a 
<matrixx> hi o/
<e8johan> very simple application using Qt Creator
<e8johan> just to go through the concepts of Qt, getting started and heading in the right direction
<e8johan> just a quick question before we start, how many of you have experience from Qt Creator?
<matrixx> o/
<Quintasan> e8johan: I do, created a small useless app :)
<acemoo> \o
<acemoo> worked half a year on a project with it
<e8johan> good to see some hands - so I'll try to stick to the Qt code part, not the tool then
<e8johan> do tell if you want me to point something out to you :-)
<e8johan> either way, let's start by firing up Qt Creator
<e8johan> from the first screen you can choose to create a new project - do that
<e8johan> it'll bring you to a wizard
<cmagina> I do, worked through the tutorials and used it for some coding at work (all C though)
<e8johan> what you want to create is a Qt4 Gui Application
<NCommander> Riddell: er, I would have tried to phrase that a different way :-/
<e8johan> cmagina: C-coding should be about enough for this - feel free to ask if the C++ is giving you trouble
<OutoLumo> Done the tutorials, quote long time ago though...
<e8johan> so, when you have decided which type of project to create, let's name it
<e8johan> I've called my version listexample
<e8johan> when naming it and choosing a directory, be aware that the project name is the name of a directory
<e8johan> i.e. do not name the directory listexample as well
<e8johan> that will just give you double directories
<e8johan> the next page of the wizard if interesting as it shows you all of Qt's modules
<e8johan> for now, Gui and Core will be just fine, but if you're curious, you can always check this site
<Riddell> I have Class Information
<e8johan> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/modules.html
<acemoo> I also get class information
<cmagina> Same here
<e8johan> hmm, ok, things might have changed places or something, class info is next for me
<e8johan> what class information does is that it sets up a skeleton project for you
<e8johan> some code to get started from
<cmagina> I believe we are all running the latest beta with Qt Quick
<e8johan> the default choice is to use a QMainWindow (in my case)
<e8johan> cmagina: ok, I'm running Qt Creator as packaged from kubuntu
<e8johan> i.e. not bleeding edge, just the default package
<e8johan> I'm sure that it will be ok either version, just tell me when I say things that seem strange to you :-)
<e8johan> the default choice, QMainWindow, is a bit of an over kill for a trivial example
<e8johan> it is a window with menus, toolbar, statusbar, dockable areas, etc
<e8johan> everything that you expect from a document centric desktop application
<e8johan> the other two choices are QDialog and QWidget
<e8johan> a QDialog is a window with a result - e.g. yes/no, ok/cancel, etc
<e8johan> that is not what we're after, so choose to use a QWidget
<e8johan> also, accept the default name of Widget (if you don't want to patch my code snippets all night :-) )
<e8johan> a question to you who are running bleeding edge, do you get modules now? or do you get project management?
<Quintasan> e8johan: project managment
<e8johan> ok, great
<cmagina> Yup
<OutoLumo> I'm using the default version, so everything is great for :)
<e8johan> we just skip project management for now - it is just versioning - so click finish and you'll get a freshly baked skeleton project
<e8johan> the project consists of four files
<e8johan> main.cpp, and the h, cpp and ui files for our Widget class
<acemoo> don't forget the .pro file ;)
<e8johan> aha! you are right :-)
<e8johan> looking inside the pro file, you can even see that it refers to the other files...
<acemoo> specially important for the people who did not get to choose modules before
<e8johan> you are absolutely right, the pro file is where the modules get selected or deselected
<e8johan> looking at the Widget class, the cpp and h files define the class to C++, while the ui file defines the user interface
<jgeact> modules = QtCore QtNetwork?
<e8johan> the ui file really is an XML file, but Qt comes with a visual editor for them
<e8johan> jgeact: do you get that with the bleeding edge version?
<e8johan> jgeact: you only need QtCore and QtGui and that is the default choice
<acemoo> i get "QT       += core gui" in qt-creator 2.0 on arch
<jgeact> ok
<e8johan> acemoo: that sounds about right
<e8johan> does everyone have the project with the right modules in place?
<cmagina> I have the same as acemoo
<Quintasan> yup
<e8johan> you can try running the application - click the green arrow in the lower left corner and you'll get an empty window
 * tsvi ready
<e8johan> (if all is correct, that is)
<acemoo> oh frick am still double o
 * Quintasan got it running
<e8johan> let's fire up Designer then
<Quintasan> :)
 * alvin uses qtcreator 1.3.1. Looks good
<e8johan> we get Designer started by double clicking on the ui file
<e8johan> this should give you loads of new panels with your empty window in the middle
<OutoLumo> I have :-)
 * tsvi got it
<e8johan> the panels that we are going to use tonight are the widgets box (to the left) and the property editor (to the right)
<e8johan> if you have fresh installs, you might have loads of other stuff as well - do not be shy when it comes to closing or making them smaller :-)
<e8johan> you can always get them back
<e8johan> you can see a small screenshot for the application that we will go through over here:
<e8johan> http://www.thelins.se/johan/blog/resources/project-source-kubuntu-tutorial-day/
<acemo> aww no signals and slots tonight? thats something special i like about Qt:)
<e8johan> (you can get the full source there as well - but that is cheating)
<e8johan> acemo: you will get signals and slots
<acemo> \o/
<e8johan> acemo: we just need some widgets to get signals from :-)
<e8johan> in the screenshot you can see three QPushButtons to the right and a QListWidget to the left
<e8johan> try placing them roughly as in the screenshot in designer
<e8johan> then add a vertical spacer underneath the buttons
<e8johan> the spacer looks like a spring and acts like one as well - it pushed the buttons to the top of the window
<e8johan> when you have all the widgets in place, click somewhere in the window itself to select it and choose to apply a grid layout
<e8johan> you do that form the toolbar, not from the widgets panel
<e8johan> it can be scary applying layouts - things can get messed up, but then you can just break the layout again from the toolbar and try again
<e8johan> the point of a layout - instead of just static coordinates is that widgets can resize for new languages or fonts and that the user can stretch the ui to utilize more screen
<e8johan> when you feel that the design looks about right, try running the application again and resize the window a couple of times
<e8johan> are everyone keeping up?
<Quintasan> no problems so far
<e8johan> great
<cmagina> Everything is great here
<e8johan> so lets just get names and properties setup
<alvin> I'm happy too
<yiannis> yes. Cool! :)
<txwikinger> how do I apply th elayout?
<e8johan> double click on each of the buttons and give them the right texts
<jgeact> okey
<OutoLumo> Context menu -> layout...
<e8johan> txwikinger: select the window and click the grid (3x3 blue boxes) in the toolbar
<acemo> txwikinger: right click on the "window" and choose layout -> lay out in a grid
<e8johan> context menu should work well too
<txwikinger> ah thanks
<e8johan> the idea is that the layout is applied to the container widget. the most common mistake is to select the widget about to be laid out.
<acemo> e8johan: yep, happened to about everyone in my project :)
 * tsvi ready for the next step
<e8johan> when you have given the buttons texts, select them one by one and change the objectName property (at the top) and name them addButton, deleteButton and clearButton
<e8johan> also, select the listWidget and look for the selectionMode property
<e8johan> set it to ExtendedSelection
<e8johan> when all this is done, save the file and open widget.h (just double click it)
<e8johan> in the header, you see the Widget class being declared
<Quintasan> e8johan: what the Extended Selection does?
<e8johan> ExtendedSelection means that you can make selections using shift and ctrl, instead of just selecting a row at a time
<e8johan> you can pick between one item, continous ranges of items, or extended
<Quintasan> oh, nice
<acemo> when using qtcreator 2.0 to find the .h file first click on edit totally left
<e8johan> the other options lets the user toggle selected or not by clicking items, or disable selections
<acemo> since design mode does not shows the file list :)
<e8johan> acemo: aha
<e8johan> acemo: sounds like an improvement, that panel tends to eat quite alot of screen
<e8johan> when you are in widget.h, you can see the line Ui::Widget *ui
<acemo> e8johan: indeed, huge improvement
<e8johan> that refers to the design that you just created
<e8johan> all the widgets are available through the ui variable
<e8johan> just an important tip - as we will move between the header and source file quite often - simply press F4 to do that
<e8johan> so trying that shortcut, you can go to widget.cpp
<e8johan> in the constructor (i.e. the Widget::Widget function for the C user out there) you can see ui->setupUi being called
<e8johan> that creates all the widgets that you just designed
<e8johan> now for the signals and slots part!
<Quintasan> @_@
<acemo> \o/
<e8johan> :-)
<e8johan> signals and slots is really what makes Qt tick
<jgeact> :-))
 * Quintasan used to define all widgets within constructor
<e8johan> it really helps creating reusable code
<e8johan> Quintasan: this way, you still do, but you let Designer generate the code :-)
 * txwikinger wonders where to put the unit tests first :)
<acemo> e8johan: indeed it does, signals and slots help you save loads of code and headache's
<e8johan> basically, signals are emitted when interesting stuff happens
<e8johan> txwikinger: you need to separate ui from logic :-)
<e8johan> interesting stuff can be buttons being clicked, sliders moved, etc
<e8johan> they are kind of like events, but at a higher level
<e8johan> (events are more mouse moved, key pressed, etc)
<e8johan> signals are always emitted by widgets, but to have something happen, you need to create a slot and connect it to signals
<e8johan> you can create any number of signals to a slot, and any number of slots to a signal, etc
<e8johan> but, let's focus on the practical side of things
<e8johan> jumping back to widget.h (remember f4)
<e8johan> add a section called private slots:
<acemo> signals and slots are a bit like the Observable pattern, when something interesting happens with the observable you get informed if you want
<e8johan> acemo: yes, that is basically what it is, and all QObjects can have observers connected to them
<e8johan> in that section, add a function declaration for void addClicked()
<e8johan> e.g:
<e8johan> private slots:
<e8johan>     void addClicked();
<e8johan> does everyone feel comfortable adding a section and a function declaration?
<Quintasan> e8johan: Q_OBJECT <--- tutorials define this as some magic, where can I read what it does?
<cmagina> Yep
<angelus85> yep
<yiannis> So far so good :P
<e8johan> Quintasan: Q_OBJECT does define the magic that ties all this together, I'll give you a link after this session (remind me - I'm forgetful)
<jgeact> ;-)
<acemo> Quintasan: that enables the signals and slots, and some other stuff
<e8johan> so, lets move back to widget.cpp
<e8johan> now implement the same function, i.e. void Widget::addClicked()
<e8johan> {
<e8johan> }
<cmagina> Yeah, I've looked at what it adds back when I did the tutorials...
<e8johan> just to make sure that our connection works, let's just add the line qDebug("Hello"); in the function body
<e8johan> (qDebug is a bit like printf, but adds \n on its own initiaitve)
<e8johan> now, in the c'tor, under the setupUi call, let's make the connection
<acemo> e8johan: i'm used to using qDebug as a cout replacement: qDebug() << "Hello";
<e8johan> connect(ui->addButton, SIGNAL(clicked()), this, SLOT(addClicked()));
<e8johan> running the application after this should give you the text Hello each time you click the add button
<tsvi> Just for clarity both the section and the function get defined in the widget class?
<e8johan> tsvi: yes
<e8johan> clarifying about tsvi's question, add the section to the Widget class
<e8johan> slots can be defined as private, protected or public and can be considered ordinary functions
<e8johan> it is perfectly ok to call a slot as any other function
<e8johan> the "slots" keyword is just a marker for Qt
<e8johan> did anyone have any problems creating the connection?
<cmagina> Works here
<jgeact> no, all ok
<e8johan> if you do, you will get the error message at run-time
<Quintasan> auto-completion is awesome
<e8johan> great!
<e8johan> so, let's add some real code to that slot
<e8johan> first, go to the top of widget.cpp and add an include for QInputDialog
<e8johan> notice the caps and no ending .h
<e8johan> Qt wants to play at the same level as stl :_)
<e8johan> the QInputDialog is a class that lets us request basic user input without too much work
<e8johan> in the addClicked slot, start with:
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://doc.trolltech.com/main-snapshot/metaobjects.html <- about "the magic"
<e8johan> QString text = QInputDialog::getText(this, "Enter Text", "Text to add:");
<Quintasan> apachelogger: thanks
<e8johan> (also, remember to remove the qDebug line)
<e8johan> apachelogger: thanks, one more memory slot freed in this end :-)
<OutoLumo> running fine
<apachelogger> :)
<e8johan> the QString class is Qt's string class
<e8johan> full unicode, implicit sharing (read efficient and fast)
<e8johan> it can also tell the difference between an empty string and no string
<e8johan> if the input dialog is closed through cancel, we get no string
<e8johan> while the user can still input an empty string and click ok
<e8johan> we check this through the isNull method
<e8johan> if(!text.isNull())
<e8johan> then we add the text
<e8johan>     ui->listWidget->addItem(text);
<e8johan> running the app now should mean that you can add items to the list
<e8johan> common operations are often available as slots
<e8johan> for example, clearing a list
<e8johan> returing to the c'tor, add another connection
<e8johan> connect(ui->clearButton, SIGNAL(clicked()), ui->listWidget, SLOT(clear()));
<e8johan> now you can clear the list as well
<e8johan> notice that the button can be connected to either our custom Widget, or a QListWidget - the button does not care
<e8johan> that is part of the greatness of signals and slots
<e8johan> now, the only button left is the delete button
<Quintasan> e8johan: clear() is defined by Qt headers?
<e8johan> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> nic
<Quintasan> +e
<e8johan> if you press F1 while standing on ui->listWidget, you get the docs
<e8johan> scroll down to public slots and you'll find it
<acemo> Quintasan: clear() is a slot just like the add one we just made, but on the QListWidget class
<e8johan> for the delete button we will need two slots
<e8johan> one for the deleting, and one for enabling and disabling it
<e8johan> it makes no sense to have it enabled when no items are selected
<e8johan> f1 to the header and add the following slots to the private slots section
<e8johan> void deleteClicked();
<e8johan>     void updateDeleteEnabled();
<e8johan> then jump back to the widget.cpp and add empty function bodies for the two
<acemo> u mean f4 to the header
<e8johan> f4 to the header, yes, add them then f4 back to the cpp
<e8johan> oh - wrote f1... sorry
<e8johan> it is getting late here :-)
<acemo> e8johan: i was thinking what has the documentation to do with adding my own code :p... yep late here aswell
<e8johan> in the c'tor, make the following connections
<e8johan>     connect(ui->deleteButton, SIGNAL(clicked()), this, SLOT(deleteClicked()));
<e8johan>     connect(ui->listWidget, SIGNAL(itemSelectionChanged()), this, SLOT(updateDeleteEnabled()));
<e8johan> acemo: lol
<e8johan> the idea of the updateDeleteEnabled slot is to update the enabled state of the deleteButton
<angelus85> e8johan: according to what we change the member aka 3rd parameter?
<e8johan> depending on what is selected
<e8johan> angelus85: pardon?
<angelus85> e8johan: the 3rd parameter of connect
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147328 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Some changes necessary for filtering by origin support in muon
<angelus85> i see it changed
<e8johan> angleus85: when did it change? it is this for all except clear, where it is ui->listWidget
<angelus85> sometimes it was this and some others it was ui->listWidget
<e8johan> ah, ok, the 3rd argument is the object that has the slot
<acemo> the 3rd parameter defines which object to connect to
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1147329 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (7 files in 2 dirs) "Filter by Origin" support, complete with human-readable repository names.
<e8johan> we implement all slots except clear
<acemo> the 4th being the slot name
<e8johan> clear is implemented by the QListWidget itself, so then we need to connect the signal to it instead of "this" (i.e. Widget)
<e8johan> back to updatedeleteEnabled, the connection calls it upon change
<e8johan> but we need to call it once at the start, just to get everything right from the start
<e8johan> so add a call to is in the c'tor after the connections
<shtylman> Riddell: will be also be using the new font in kde?
<e8johan> (this shows how you can call a slot as a function - it just works because it is simply a function)
<e8johan> so, let's follow that trail and go to the implementation of updateDeleteEnabled
<e8johan> we can query how many items are selected through ui->listWidget->selectedItems().count()
<e8johan> so, let's add the following lines
<e8johan> if(ui->listWidget->selectedItems().count() == 0)
<e8johan>         ui->deleteButton->setEnabled(false);
<e8johan>     else
<e8johan>         ui->deleteButton->setEnabled(true);
<e8johan> this should enable and disable the button as needed
<e8johan> then, all that is left is the deleteClicked implementation
<e8johan> we can get all the selectedItems from the list widget
<e8johan> the beautiful thing is that all items are objects, and if we delete the object, it automagically keeps the list widget updated on this
<e8johan> so, all we need to do is get them and delete them
<e8johan> (this also updates the selection, handing the enabled state of the delete button for us)
<e8johan> so, in the deleteClicked slot, start by adding the following line
<e8johan> QList<QListWidgetItem*> items = ui->listWidget->selectedItems();
<e8johan> now we kind of left C territory with templates
<e8johan> QList<QListWidgetItem*> creates a list of QListWidgetItem pointers
<e8johan> that list, items, is initialized to contain all the selectedItems of the listWidget
<e8johan> QList is one of Qt's collections
<e8johan> it is the most common to use - there is QVector (quicker indexed lookup, slow insert) and QLinkedList (quick insert, slow indexed lookup) as well
<e8johan> to iterate over the QList, items, we use the Qt macro for each
<e8johan> foreach(QListWidgetItem *item, items)
<e8johan> this is equivalent to setting up a for loop and having item going over all items of the list
<e8johan> now, all that is left is to delete the items one by one, i.e.
<acemo> ohh, great!
<e8johan> delete item;
<acemo> i didn't knew about that macro yet
<tsvi> qt looking really cute
<e8johan> acemo: that macro is really great - compared to iterators and whatnot
<acemo> tsvi: you don't pronounce Qt as cute for nothing ;)
<e8johan> there is a forever as well - but that has more limited use :-)
<Quintasan> foreach(QListWidgetItem *item, items)
<acemo> e8johan: If We weren't done with this school project, i'd go and replace like 150 iterators :p
<Quintasan> I get ton of errors on this
<acemo> forever is a while true?
<e8johan> having added these lines of code, you should now have a trivial but working application
<e8johan> Quintasan: which is the first error?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> copypasta did the work
<e8johan> :-)
<e8johan> if you do run into issues, try comparing your code to the code at http://www.thelins.se/johan/blog/resources/project-source-kubuntu-tutorial-day/
<e8johan> that is the cheat sheet :-)
<tsvi> It worked
<e8johan> also, for the docs, try http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest
<e8johan> tsvi: congratulations!
<Quintasan> no fun with comparing code, experimenting ftw!
<jgeact> very well
<cmagina> Haha, works here as well
<e8johan> in the Qt docs you will find a link "Overviews" at the top, that is a great starting point
<e8johan> then I ran into this the other day: http://qt.nokia.com/developer/learning/online/training/modules
<e8johan> I've not looked at them yet, but I'm told that they're good
<e8johan> now you all have something that works, it seems, and if you attended the previous session, you can also package it
<OutoLumo> works like a charm :)
<e8johan> so now there are really no excuses to get coding and contributing :-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<acemo> did i miss something or should we have the foreach loop empty?
<e8johan> looking at the schedule - it also looks as if you have trouble, the next session is the one for you :-D
<jgeact> no excuse, perfectly
<Riddell> thanks very much e8johan 
<acemo> ohhh delete item;
<acemo> ofcourse :)
<Quintasan> thanks e8johan!
<Riddell> you can also purchase a copy of Foundations of Qt Development available in all good book shops
<e8johan> if you do get in trouble, or need other Qt help, you know who I am :-)
<yiannis> Thank's e8johan  :-)
<cmagina> Thanks e8johan!
<jgeact> e8johan: when you new book for?
<Rcart> thanks e8johan! 
<e8johan> Thanks for listening - it was fun!
<Riddell> by 
<e8johan> jgeact: not sure...
<Riddell> Johan Thelin
<maxwellian> e8johan: I came late, will this transcript be posted somewhere?
<Riddell> maxwellian: yes we'll put it on the wiki page
<jgeact> and , do you like QtCreator?
 * matrixx *claps hands*
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<OutoLumo> e8johan: thanks a world :)
<acemo> thanks alot e8johan, i'll think about getting your book ^^ since you managed to learn me something new in a basic tutorial.. :)
<Riddell> in a couple of minutes we'll start txwikinger's session on beastie hunting
<e8johan> jgeact: more and more, it is growing on me
<maxwellian> Riddell: Thanks, I'm using Ubuntu but this looked like great info.  Thanks for the link.
 * txwikinger is cleaning his screen from all those qt creator stuff :D
<e8johan> jgeact: I've always used a term + kate, so I'm not too religous about editors
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, means there are no good book shops in Poland :D
<jgeact> thank you
<Riddell> next up...
<Riddell> txwikinger is going to talk to us about handing beasties
<Riddell> txwikinger is one of our best Kubuntu developers
<Riddell> go ahead txwikinger 
<txwikinger> thanks Riddell
<txwikinger> ok folks.. everybody still fresh for looking for bugs after these exciting sessions about qt ?
<Quintasan> \o/
<txwikinger> I will talk a little about our process dealing with bugs in launchpad
<txwikinger> Most of the process is the same for all packages in our repos
<txwikinger> So it does not matter if it is a KDE package or something else
<txwikinger> However, for KDE packages we often don't even get in contact with the bugs if they are send straight to the KDE bug tracker 
<txwikinger> So the topic is === What is bug triage? ===
<txwikinger> The word triage comes from the French word trier which means sorting, sifting (see http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=triage)
<txwikinger> Commonly it is used in the field of medicine, especially in the context of emergency rooms, disaster situations, basically when limited resources must be allocated to a high number of patients.
<txwikinger> This in an analogy that also describes what we do with bug-reports. When they are submitted, they must be checked if the adhere to a certain standard, contain all the necessary information that they can be fixed and be sorted and classified in order to get the right "resource" to work on it.
<txwikinger> In some way someone who triages bugs is something like a facilitator or arbitrator. You work with the reporter in order to retrieve as much information as possible. You also work with the developers for kubuntu and ubuntu as well as upstream distributions like KDE and debian and others in providing the information or finding out what information is needed.
<txwikinger> Due to the fact that all of this concerns people it is very important that bug triage is done with a lot of patience and humility. There are sometimes different interests that need to be mitigated when decisions are made, and it is always the best to be as polite as possible to everybody around (see also Ubuntu CoC https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1)
<txwikinger> or which ever CoC is active .. I think we actually have a newer one now
<txwikinger> The bug triage happens on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ In order to be able to triage bugs effectively, you must have an account on launchpad.
<txwikinger> === There are different elements to triaging bugs ===
<txwikinger> ==== 1) Cleaning up bug reports: ====
<txwikinger> Bugs are often submitted by reporters that do not understand fully the process. On the other hand, the people working with the bugs need efficient access to the information. Therefore it can be very important to clean up the bugs summary to soemthing that is meaningful that in a list of reports someone already understand the main issue of every report in the list. 
<txwikinger> It can also be helpful if certain important information is added to the description of the report, since this is the first thing after the summary one would read.
<txwikinger> Let's look at this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/599175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599175 in Kubuntu PPA "Amarok doesn't save my layout configuration" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> amarok has bugs?
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> Nightrose: you promised it had none!
<txwikinger> Well.. someone seems to think so
<txwikinger> However, if you look at this report, you see it is not really actionable
<txwikinger> It does not give any information about the release of amarok, or Kubuntu
<txwikinger> It does not explain very detailed what has been done to create the issue
<txwikinger> It explains a little bit the expected result
<txwikinger> In this case, we could start to clean up the report by reproducing the issue ourselves and filling in the gaps
<txwikinger> or we can ask the report to collect more information
<txwikinger> ==== 1) Cleaning up bug reports: ====
<txwikinger> sorry
<txwikinger> ==== 2) Colleting more information in order to be able to triage and/or reproduce and fix a bug ====
<txwikinger> This is in my opinion the most important step of bug triage. In an ideal world, a bug report has a description that allows anybody following it to immediately reproduce the bug. That is not always possible, but a good target. It is good practice to see if the description given is sufficient to reproduce or see the problem and if necessary add additional information if the problem is found. 
<txwikinger> If you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/102979/comments/2, I had gone through the steps in the description and found actually a workaround for the problem. I have added this information and confirmed that there is really a problem, that anybody can reproduce.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102979 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kde-ui] next button does not respond to keyboard (dup-of: 46600)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46600 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "cannot select `continue' with keyboard in kde" [Medium,Triaged]
<txwikinger> Since there was a workaround, I also added it to the main information https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/102979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102979 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[kde-ui] next button does not respond to keyboard (dup-of: 46600)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46600 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "cannot select `continue' with keyboard in kde" [Medium,Triaged]
<txwikinger> This allows others to now work with the issue while it is solved, and the developers haev more information that they can fix the problem
<txwikinger> Often this steps includes to ask the right questions to the submitter that allows them to give more accurate information that is needed.
<txwikinger> And we actually have a list of standard reponses which can be used to ask the reporter for more information
<txwikinger> ==== 3) Sorting tasks. ====
<txwikinger> ===== 3a) Assigning the report to the right package =====
<txwikinger> Often bug reporters do not know which package contains the program they have found a problem in 
<txwikinger> they either choose a wrong packages or don't give any package
<txwikinger> Therefore, an important part of the sorting of the reports is to assign them to the right package. This allows the right people to look at the bugs. Here are good instructions on how to find the right package to assign a bug to:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<txwikinger> ===== 3b) Entering the correct status: =====
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#Setting Status gives an overwiew of the different states a report can have. For the triage, the essential states are New, Incomplete, Confirmed and Invalid.
<txwikinger> well.. unfortunately the wiki link inside the page does not work correctly here
<txwikinger> it is section 9 on the page
<txwikinger> It is important to make sure that the status of any report is set correctly because this is one of the most important filter criteria for people working on bugs
<txwikinger> Every report start with the state New. When somebody starts to triage it and more information is necessary it will be set in the state incomplete until all the information is in the report.
<txwikinger> Wenn information is missing like in the amarok bug before, the status would be set to incomplete
<txwikinger> When all the information is in the report and the bug can be reproduced it will be set to the state Confirmed.
<txwikinger> Or if the triager is part of the bughelper team, it would be set to triaged
<Riddell> so anyone can set confirmed but only elite people can set it to triaged?
<txwikinger> only people who have gone through the mentorship program for the bugsquad can set the status to triaged
<Riddell> or people in (k)ubuntu-dev?
<txwikinger> however, it is not very difficult to be accepted there, we just want to make sure that people know the policies and have read the relevant wiki pages
<txwikinger> yes developers have the access too AFAIK
<txwikinger> However, something very important, reporters should not set their own reports to confirmed or triaged in most cases
<txwikinger> This forces a second pair of eyes to look over the issue and maybe weed out odd issues in one particular installation
<txwikinger> A lot of reports will turn out either not to be bugs, or it is impossible to collect the necessary information that the report has a positive effect, i.e really helps to solve a problem. Sometimes reporters will not respond for request for the information needed, and it is not feasible or possible to recreate it yourself. In these cases the state will be changed to invalid.
<txwikinger> With all those state changes always keep in mind the consequences. We do not want to unnecessarily mark reports invalid because of laziness. A report might contain crucial information to solve a problem, sometimes not understood to the person that triages it. Therefore, we do not close report lightly in this way. We always want to make sure the report has all the necessary information to be set for the next state.
<txwikinger> If you find that a bug actually has been fixed in a current release it would be set to fixed released
<txwikinger> however, most bugs are set automatically to this state when they are mentioned in the changelog that is uploaded with the new package
<txwikinger> ==== 4) Duplicates ====
<txwikinger> While reporters are encouraged to first look for similar or identical problems in the bug tracker, it is inevidable that we get a lot of duplicate reports. Therefore a very important step during the information collection is to see if there is already another report. If this is the case, the report is linked to the original report 
<txwikinger> more info is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks#Duplicates
<maco> txwikinger: the team that can set triaged is BugControl
<txwikinger> maco: yes that is right
<txwikinger> looking for duplicates is very important in the bug triage process
<txwikinger> because it helps to connect all the information together that is needed to solve a problem, and prevents duplicate efforts
<txwikinger> ==== 5) Upstream reports: ====
<txwikinger> This is also in particular important for KDE packages, but is very good practice in general
<txwikinger> Often we will deal with issues that are problems in upstream packages. We are working very close with the upstream distros and it is a mutual benefit for everybody to get bug fixes introduced as high upstream as possible. For Kubuntu, KDE is in particular of interest. Here is an example of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/96151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96151 in KDE Base "kcmclock does not change to correct location" [Unknown,Fix released]
<txwikinger> In such cases you either find an already existing report in the upstream bugtracker and add it to the report, or you create a new report in the upstream bug tracker and add that one. Here are the instructions how to do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-ab0eb9d7731fa877b5fc866eedc4c312dab50ee7
<txwikinger> Basically you choose the upstream project (KDE in this case) an add the url to the particular bug in their tracker. LP will then update periodically the state of the report in the upstream tracker.
<txwikinger> ==== 6) Standard Responses ====
<txwikinger> One thing that helps a lot, especially to maintain a polite and collaborative atmosphere are standard responses that can be adjusted to the particular situation.
<txwikinger> Here are lots of such responses for various situations: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<txwikinger> Usually 90% of all bugs looked at for instance bug days can be dealt with with any of those standard responses
<txwikinger> ==== 7) Support Requests ====
<txwikinger> Sometimes bug reports turn out to be really support requests. Reporters should be gently nudged to the support tracker in launchpad. It is certainly beneficial if inexperienced users are guided by the people that help to support them to filter out all the issues that are not really bugs. It is very easy to create a bug report linked to an existing question if it turns out to be such.
<txwikinger> It is the button/link on the top right side "Convert to a question"
<txwikinger> This makes the issue available at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<txwikinger> Similarily, people who answer such questions can convert a question into a bug if this should be necessary
<txwikinger> ==== 8) Bug Days ====
<txwikinger> We have currently, weekly bug days where there is special focus on a particular class of bugs. Information can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<Riddell> are bug days always on the same day of the week?
<txwikinger> Yes currently the ubuntu Bug day is Thursdays
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100708
<txwikinger> this is the next day - tomorrow
<txwikinger> I also will as often as I get to it provide a more Kubuntu focus Bug Day on Mondays
<txwikinger> So Monday 12th should be the next one for that
<txwikinger> The bug days are also announced in different mailing lists and I believe in the UWN
<txwikinger> If there are requests for which packages need some love in this way, please feel free to contact me with it
<txwikinger> ==== 9) The IRC channel: #ubuntu-bugs ====
<txwikinger> The main channel to find help or other folks working on bugs is the channel above
<txwikinger> We have also a Kubuntu channel at #kubuntu-bugs
<txwikinger> and there are some other channels too, for instance the German Kubuntu team has a channel at #kubuntu-de-bugs
<txwikinger> For people who like to work a little bit on bugs every day, there is a five bugs a day effort
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-08
<txwikinger> more information can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<txwikinger> ==== 10) Wrap up ====
<txwikinger> Always remember that we are working here in a team. Therefore, we help each other. It is always good to ask questions if you are not sure how to proceed. Even for the most seasoned people it can be in tricky cases very helpful to have a second opinion. So if your are not sure about something ask somebody. I am often around on the IRC channels as txwikinger or txwikinger2 (when I am at work). Feel free to see me if I can help you.
<txwikinger> Other interesting links for information:
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<txwikinger> Kubuntu bugs can be found at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<txwikinger> We also have special bugs that occur in our test ppas https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/
<txwikinger> This is something we need to change our process a little to make sure that bugs get move to the correct place in these cases
<txwikinger> Anybody any questions left?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I intend to have a Kubuntu bug Day on Monday
<Quintasan> that's a nice wall of text
<Riddell> it was pointed out elsewhere that kernel bugs shouldn't be marked as duplicates
<maco> Riddell: i updated teh wiki page
<txwikinger> Yes Riddell certain teams have slightly different policies
<txwikinger> It is always important to be in contact with the team to learn the small differences
<Riddell> thanks a lot txwikinger 
<Riddell> that brings this Kubuntu Tutorials Day to a close
<Quintasan> txwikinger: I think this could be converted to a wiki page for future refrence
<Quintasan> thanks txwikinger 
<Riddell> this channel is always open for discussion about Kubuntu contribution of any sort
<Riddell> do hang around and take part
<txwikinger> Quintasan: I think the log will be on the Kubuntu Tutorial wiki page
<Quintasan> I mean it should be available in more readable format than irc log
<Quintasan> :)
<maxwellian> Quintasan: You see that there are lots of links to various pages on the wiki.  I agree that it would help to have the information more consolidated, though.
<maxwellian> I have a question.  What do you do with a "bug" like #525360?
 * maxwellian expected ubottu to jump in here...
<JontheEchidna> bug 525360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525360 in w3m (Ubuntu) "Man page isn't synchronized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525360
<maxwellian> I wanted to get started helping out with bugs, so I thought this would be an easy one to look at.
<maxwellian> But as I commented there, the man page installed is the upstream version.
<txwikinger> maxwellian: if it is an upstream problem, the best thing is to make upstream aware of the problem
<txwikinger> when it is fixed there, we will sync it in time
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<apachelogger> hmhm
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 3
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 3
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 3
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<maxwellian> So if someone (me?) were to take responsibility for this bug, the course of action would be to politely ask upstream to update the man page?
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic replace 1 Kubuntu, making your PC friendly
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<txwikinger> maxwellian: That would be the most efficient way
<txwikinger> And you should make a comment in the report that you have done that
<txwikinger> So we know what the latest status is
<apachelogger> txwikinger, JontheEchidna: I'll go beat up bugs next week a bit, maybe we should spam a bit to get more people on board?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: cool.. I am with you
<maxwellian> txwikinger: Okay, thanks.
<txwikinger> maxwellian: np
<Riddell> #
<txwikinger> wb Riddell
<maco> ooh two Riddells!
<apachelogger> btw, I propose that we form monster meta bugs in kdepim of generally same issues that ought to be resolved or revisited as a whole once kdepim 4.6 is out the door (i.e. once akonadi is live)
<txwikinger> apachelogger: maybe use a specific tag for them?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: QMap did the trick. I can't believe I didn't think of that before :D
<apachelogger> splendid
 * txwikinger needs to slowly swing by the shop and o home
<txwikinger> go
<apachelogger> txwikinger: yeah, as long as we get rid of the cluttering bugs, I want them out of the way because most of them are outside our scope and will not be fixed upstream anyway
<apachelogger> + become invalid for 4.6 and beyond
<txwikinger> well.. that are maybe cases to be set won't fix
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: reminder to turn back on CIA
<apachelogger> CIA-33: hello
 * apachelogger hugs CIA-33
 * CIA-33 hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> yup, no prob
 * apachelogger had forgotten about it ^^
<JontheEchidna> (btw, I committed the origin sort fix just before I reminded you, just fyi if you wanted to svn up)
 * apachelogger wanted to go to bed actually :P
<apachelogger> this is brilliant
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> <3 libqapt
<angelus85> does anybody tried sc 4.5 rc1 on a netbook?
<JontheEchidna> :D
<angelus85> because i have a contentless window flashing on my screen everytime i start kontact
<apachelogger> apachelogger->goTo(&bed);
<angelus85> :)
<angelus85> echo "good night"
<JontheEchidna> nighty night
<angelus85> see you guys
<angelus85> i go
<JontheEchidna> oh my, APT was once considered next-generation: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopw18355-jpg.jpg
<valorie> back when packages were for girly-men
<valorie> I don't find that many people who look down on packaging anymore
<valorie> progress!
<valorie> good!
<maxwellian> valorie: Maybe you'll find some elsewhere in the Unix world... #freebsd? ;)
<valorie> could be -- I really only talk to one bsd person
<valorie> and he doesn't have 'tude
<valorie> :-)
<maxwellian> valorie: Dependency handling is great, but some people like to choose what gets compiled in.
<valorie> sure, and I build amarok from git
<valorie> and vlc, and phonon-vlc
<valorie> and someday, maybe more
<valorie> but that isn't ideal, and certainly not for everyone
<maxwellian> valorie: For development, or what?
<valorie> anyway, I missed most of the day, for various reasons
<valorie> but read as much as I could understand
<valorie> and it was great!
<valorie> esp. the bug triaging, which I would like to do
<valorie> once I finish the Amarok Handbook
<JontheEchidna> I can't deny that APT is the best, but the internals/code of it is so ugly 10 years later that I have to find calling it "next gen" funny :P
<valorie> and yes, for testing, maxwellian
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: you iz Da Man taking on kfn like a storm ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<valorie> hopefully will be handing out lots of kubuntu lucid discs at OSCON in a week
<valorie> :-)
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1147352 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/StatusWidget.cpp String fixes
 * claydoh needs to push the admin guy to create a category for you guys in there
 * vorian waves
<vorian> finally got some funds to get my build machine back!
<vorian> twas wondering what may be needed from an amature like me
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147356 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) The installSize has to be a double, else we run in to the limit quite easily with large removals since we are dealing in bytes
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1147357 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/StatusWidget.cpp Adapt to LibQApt API change for installedSize()
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Nice! There'll be a KDE 4.5 RC2 to package soonish
<vorian> woo hoo
<vorian> i even got a freezer for my cpu so it wont asplode this time
<vorian> it kind of sucks living so far away from yall, when i'm doing stuff almost everyone is sleeping.
<vorian> we need a kubotu alarmclock
<vorian> kubotu: install alarmclock
<valorie> where do you live, vorian?
<valorie> seems to me people are here at all hours of the day and night
<vorian> Rural Idaho
<valorie> ah, I'm south of Seattle
<vorian> cool
<vorian> where at?
<vorian> I used to live in Puyallup
<valorie> are you coming to CLS and/or OSCON, by any chance?
<valorie> we live right outside of Black Diamond
<vorian> possibly, 
<valorie> I used to work in Puyallup
<vorian> er, gotta tun
<valorie> cool!!!!!
<valorie> I'm going to both
<valorie> just pinned down a hotel last night
<valorie> with a friend
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147358 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) On second though, use qint64
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1147359 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/StatusWidget.cpp Use qint64 rather than double
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/movies/MGM_kills_James_Bond?t=33684024#c33684024
<JontheEchidna> awesome comment
<maxwellian> JontheEchidna: Ha! :)
<removido> kubuntu dau is here? 
<lcnrj> kubuntu day is here? 
<JontheEchidna> removido, lcnrj: It was a few hours ago. :( But logs of the sessions will be available soon
<lcnrj> ok thanks
<maxwellian> Hmm...removido and lcnrj seemed joined at the hip there.  Some IRC thing I don't know about going on there...
<rbelem> hey JontheEchidna
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, i added you to the http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/
<rbelem> :-)
<JontheEchidna> I'll take a look at it
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, thank you :-)
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: In KSambaShareInfo, just use d_ptr when you construct the KSambaSharePrivate instance. Then in each of the functions that use the d_ptr put this line at the top "Q_D(KSambaShareInfo)", and then you can just use d->
<JontheEchidna> oh, he left
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: For private classes, you can use this class as an example: http://pastebin.com/sYSvgVhX , http://pastebin.com/wAmmPHXg
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: basically, make the d_ptr protected, do Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE as private
<JontheEchidna> then, use the d_ptr in the normal class construction
<JontheEchidna> use the Q_D macro in your functions
<JontheEchidna> then use d-> in your function clases
<JontheEchidna> Q_D(ClassName) for non-const functions, Q_D(const ClassName) for const ones
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, cool! :-) i will make the changes tomorrow.
 * rbelem going sleep
<rbelem> thanks JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: yup, no problem
<solid_liq> did I miss the tutorial stuff?
<maco> yep, 4 hours ago or so it ended
<solid_liq> gah
<solid_liq> is there any way to still see it or read it or whatever?
<maco> sure you can read the logs on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<solid_liq> I just now saw the post for it on facebook :/
<solid_liq> oh okay cool, thanks!
<ScottK> Riddell: qtmobility is built on the two main archs that aren't broken and waiting for you in binary New.
<vorian> hullo ScottK 
<newboon2age> #kpilot
<simulacrum> Where can I see the logs from yesterday's Kubuntu Tutorials Day?
<apachelogger> simulacrum: not yet published I suppose
<maxwellian> simulacrum: I imagine they will end up here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<maxwellian> simulacrum: But they're not there yet.
<maxwellian> simulacrum: But, these channels are logged anyway, go to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<simulacrum> maxwellian: ok thanks, the last one solves the mistery 
<maxwellian> simulacrum: Good. :)  Not sure what time zone the logging machine is in, that's causing me a bit of head scratching...but I'm sure you'll find it. :)
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/KTD/10.07-full.log
<maxwellian> apachelogger: Awesome, thanks.
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/KTD/10.07-01maverick.log
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/KTD/10.07-02qtquick.log
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/KTD/10.07-03packaging.log
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/KTD/10.07-04qtdevelopment.log
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/KTD/10.07-05insects.log
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> still needs editing for the wiki I suppose ^^
<simulacrum> Well, I can try and add them to the wiki if noone minds?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just so you know :P "Opinion says: there’s a difference of opinion around this bug and people are free to continue the discussion, but the project or package maintainers need to move to other work and are considering the issue closed."
<apachelogger> simulacrum: brilliant! :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maye I should use opinion for master overlord devil like akonadi bug?
<apachelogger> sounds actually pretty appropriate, because I consider the defect closed as per the other bug where I bumped the timeout to 5 minutes, which is the one and only real cause to resource agents not showing up
<apachelogger> for about every other case it is just a side effect
<simulacrum> I added links to logs here: http://goo.gl/e7e7 ; I suggest adding something to the topic of this channel in case someone else is looking for them
<Riddell> morning
<simulacrum> howdy Riddell
<Riddell> RC 2 is out, source only release
<ScottK> vorian: Hello.
<debfx> Riddell: I don't think that phonon-vlc is ready to be included in ubuntu
<debfx> it crashes regularly and development seems to have stalled a bit
<debfx> is there anything I should include when packaging the new rekonq version?
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: had a power outage lasting 6 hours due to rains :|
<shadeslayer> nice topic tho :P
<shadeslayer> maco: http://imagebin.ca/view/7yvJtwKF.html : hehehe :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Oh, k3b uploaded to backports
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What's the bug again?
<JontheEchidna> bug 602733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602733 in lucid-backports "Please backport K3b 2.0.0 to lucid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602733
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done
<JontheEchidna> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you backport kraft as well?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: package in https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is there a backports bug?
<shadeslayer> no...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please help shadeslayer out with the process?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<shadeslayer> wow.. loads of people applying to bugsquad.. was it txwikinger speech ?? :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: so, backporting things
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: actually the package is in my PPA :D
<JontheEchidna> First you want to take the version in maverick, and make all the changes necessary to make it build on lucid
<JontheEchidna> If there aren't any changes needed, that makes things easier
<shadeslayer> right..
<JontheEchidna> Then you go here and file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<JontheEchidna> Attatching a debdiff of the maverick version to the backported version
<JontheEchidna> (see bug 602733)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602733 in lucid-backports "Please backport K3b 2.0.0 to lucid" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602733
<JontheEchidna> then you have to get it confirmed that the backported package installs and runs in lucid
<JontheEchidna> after which you ping somebody from ubuntu-backports to confirm the bug
<JontheEchidna> then you go through the normal package sponsorship process
<shadeslayer> ah.. thanks :D
 * shadeslayer should make a lucid pbuilder...
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1147527 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/ (7 files in 3 dirs) Save/load splitter sizes for determining the size of the FilterWidget and ManagerWidget.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you ready to call the "Combine Desktop/Netbook ISOs" experiment a success?  If so, we should kill off the netbook ISO builds.
<JontheEchidna> I should note that the current setup will mean that all VirtualBox runs use plasma-netbook by default, fwiw
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It can be changed in the session though.  Is it important?
<JontheEchidna> mm, well, I did see somebody on the kubuntu forums confuse it as being the new default based on his virtualbox testing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Speaking of which, could you have another look at post-KDM transition to plasma-netbook?  There's a long period of black again.
<JontheEchidna> just something to consider
<shadeslayer> btw kdepim runtime has some new binaries which need manpages.... any ideas if i should add new manpages?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's desired, but not essential.
<shadeslayer> hmmm.. well idk how to write a man page any how ;)
 * ScottK pokes at Riddell some more about ISO consolidation and qtmobility in binary New.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: works for me(tm)
<JontheEchidna> tested with a new user, ksplash hung around until plasma-netbook showed up
<JontheEchidna> took quite a while for plasma-netbook to show up, actually. (I know this because you can see the panel coming in over ksplash)
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> Thanks for checking.
<shadeslayer> i call dibs on rekonq...
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It would be highly useful to me if rekonq could grow the ability to right click on a link to a file and "Open with ...".  That's the major thing I still miss from Konqueror.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if i could only hack that much :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Could you talk to upstream about it?
<shadeslayer> ill poke adjam and come up with something in my clone :D
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you also put this in rekonq ML ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  I'm not subscribed.  Feel free to quote me.
<shadeslayer> ok.. ill post something .. most of our features are discussed on the ML rather than on the IRC :P
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: mail sent ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
 * shadeslayer is struggling with gitorious tho
<shadeslayer> stupid thing wont show my last commit :(
<shadeslayer> any idea on http://pastebin.com/dDNYKLS2
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1147543 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Implement SizeMismatchWarning
<hrw> hi
<hrw> -rw------- 1 hrw hrw 109G 2010-07-08 17:46 .xsession-errors
<hrw> is there a way to make maverick kubuntu less noisy?
<maco> yikes
<hrw> good said
<maco> hahahaha my mav vm has a little tab just sitting on the desktop, not attached to an edge or anything, that says "unnamed"
<maco> i once had a 50G .xsession-errors
<hrw> maco: thats activities crap tab
<maco> then my disk filled and it got Not Happy
<maco> hrw: it doesnt click
<shadeslayer> heh.. 40 MB here...
 * shadeslayer pats his X
<hrw> most was akonadi and kio_imap
<Riddell> ScottK: yes netbook ISOs should die and normal ISOs should get ARM builds
<Tm_T> Riddell: hi, any idea why kde ftp server (and mirrors) doesn't have RC2 ?
<Tm_T> or, has some issues in ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.4.92/
 * Tm_T has brains melting so not able to explain well
<Tm_T> s/brains/brain/
<shadeslayer> yeah.. no sources on kde ftp server :)
<Riddell> debfx: for rekonq just check that it's stable with the new qtwebkit in maverick
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm.  panic.
<Tm_T> file permissions not correct, would be my first guess
<Riddell> well I have one release manager here but no sysadmin
<Riddell> and this needs a sysadmin
<Riddell> phoning
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Tm_T: fixed, although we need to wait for syncing
<Riddell> Tm_T: thanks for saving the release
<Tm_T> Riddell: np, thank the users who asked after it and made me wonder what's up
<shadeslayer> debfx: around?
<debfx> shadeslayer: indeed
<shadeslayer> debfx: and your packaging rekonq 0.5.0 ?
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Patches/kubuntu_01_apturl.patch << add that patch to rekonq 
<shadeslayer> i updated it some more
<shadeslayer> lesser mem consumption now ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw if i change some build depends,then i have to add -1ubuntu1 to version right?
<debfx> debian doesn't have apturl though?
<shadeslayer> and XSBC maintainer and stuff too...
<shadeslayer> debfx: not for now.. it should be in Git pretty soon
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: are you merging a package with debian?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: backporting kraft :)
<shadeslayer> to lucid
<JontheEchidna> then why would you use -1ubuntu1?
<debfx> I mean apturl in general
<shadeslayer> 0ubuntu1 then?
<shadeslayer> debfx: nope
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> it's currently 0.40-1
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/merge_requests/2289
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<shadeslayer> lucid has 0.20 
<JontheEchidna> Not sure how to version that
<shadeslayer> okies...
<JontheEchidna> perhaps -1~lucid1
<JontheEchidna> yeah, because otherwise it'd have a higher version than in maverick
<JontheEchidna> you'll have to do -1~lucid1
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> so : 0.40-1~lucid1
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw theres a announcement about the new font :D
<shadeslayer> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/di7Zjn9q << debdiff
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We already got all the letters we need.
<shadeslayer> letters?
<ScottK> From the font.
<ScottK> Capital K and small u-b-n-t
<ScottK> BTW, 0.40-1~lucid1 is correct for backports.
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: can you repeat the last 2 mins? 
<shadeslayer_> extreme lag on core ...
<shadeslayer_> We have all the letters... what letters :P
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460726/
<shadeslayer_> ah ok :D
<shadeslayer_> yeah.. btw any idea if Kubuntu will ship the same fonts?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we haven't decided yet
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and now you're a kubuntu member you shouldn't be asking what Kubuntu will do, you should be suggesting an opinion :)
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<JontheEchidna> this is what it looks like with the default hinting settings. (but all font sizes bumped down by one): http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopuh1505-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Looks pretty good, but I think that the top of the 'd' is too fuzzy, especially when compared to the 'b' (in theory it should be the same)
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopxj1505-jpg.jpg
<marlin> does anyone know how to find the admin tools?
<Riddell> marlin: what admin tools?
<marlin> I downloaded a back up program and it put it in the group admin tools.  I cant find it
<marlin> any thought on that Riddell
<Riddell> marlin: downloaded how?  put in admin group how?
<marlin> i went to add/remove searched for Davish. ran the download from there.  now i cant find where it put it to run it
<marlin> after looking at the details, it said that it was in the group: admin tools
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147564 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.h This is not a slot
<marlin> like installing poker, it puts it in the games group.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it looks totally hot in quassel tho
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> marlin: dirvish?  that's a command line tool, there won't be a menu item
<marlin> sorry, i uninstalled that one.  It was rsync
<shadeslayer> marlin: thats CLI too
<shadeslayer> see man rsync
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ++ for ubuntu font ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bug 603276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603276 in kraft (Ubuntu) "Please backport kraft" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<marlin> is there any gui backups that r good?
<shadeslayer> marlin: rsync is pretty good
<shadeslayer> marlin: you just have to know how to use it
<marlin> how about AMANDA
 * shadeslayer has no idea..
<shadeslayer> ive only used rsync
<marlin> i am new to linux and the command line stuff is shakey for me
 * ScottK has heard good things about amanda.
<marlin> which goes back to my orginal quest. how to find the admin tools
<shadeslayer> marlin: uh its just : rsync -avz --progress source/ destinantion/ 
<ulysses> What about Keep? It's a GUI backup tool for KDE.
<shadeslayer> thats all you need to know :P
<shadeslayer> oh theres backintime-kde
<shadeslayer> !info backintime-kde
<ubottu> backintime-kde (source: backintime): KDE front-end for backintime. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 328 kB, installed size 536 kB
<shadeslayer> or backupninja
<marlin> well when it comes back to command line and backup - restore. I want to be sure of myself
<shadeslayer> marlin: backuppc,backupninja,backintime-kde...
<shadeslayer> backintime is something like timecapsule
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw why is there no news of kde 4.5 in #kubuntu ? :P
<oxymoron> May I ask, have someone heear anything from Wine team with some radical changes? I was for instance trying to install Photoshop CS5 and failed ...
<marlin> I found keep.  it is in the group : kde desktop.  others say the admin tools.  that is what i want to know.  were is the admin tools
<ulysses> marlin: Kickoff -> Applications -> System?
<marlin> there are no tools there ulysses
<oxymoron> Or is it a lost case? :P
<ScottK> oxymoron: If you have a wine question, the best person to ask is Yokozar.  He's normally on #ubuntu-motu.
<oxymoron> ScottK: Thanks :) Btw, do you have any more references to special people reponsible or knowing much about different things? :P
<ScottK> Tons.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Tm_T> Riddell: uhh, any idea when it gest synced?
<oxymoron> ScottK: lol ... could you send me a list? xD Would be nice get direct contact with developers so I can affect things :P
 * shadeslayer now officially hates ntfs
<ScottK> oxymoron: List is in my head, which I'll keep here thank you very much.
<shadeslayer> oh.. officially doesnt come out quite good in the ubuntu font :P
<oxymoron> ScottK: For isntance, Kopete and Koffice? :P
<shadeslayer> neither does Koffice ... ^^
<marlin> Thanks all for the help.  I will try the Keep.  I deleted my task bar and couldn't get it back.  I ended up reloading the system.  no big deal because it is just for fun for now.
<ScottK> Riddell for koffice.  I don't think anyone special for kopete
<shadeslayer> marlin: :o
<oxymoron> ScottK: Krita, Nouveau, OpenOffice, Phonon, Kickoff, Lancelot ...
 * shadeslayer faints
<maco> oxymoron: check the wine appdb. last i heard, cs2 was the newest that worked
<Tm_T> oxymoron: what about kopete?
<marlin> i am try it out as a simple file server for a client
<oxymoron> maco: cs2 ... lol then I could shoot myself in the head by using installing Windows dual boot again instead of using Wine ...
<marlin> later all.  again thanks for the help.
<oxymoron> Tm_T: WHos developing Kopete, if anyone? :P
<maco> oxymoron: they only just got that working last year. google paid for the development efforts, and cs2 was the condition on which wine would become 1.0
<maco> oxymoron: you could also learn to use the gimp
<oxymoron> ScottK: Dragon Player, Ksnapshot? Then different protocls, is anyone developing those, like Akonadi?
<Tm_T> oxymoron: I try...
<Klanticus> oxymoron: #kopete
<ScottK> oxymoron: Sure.  Lots of people are, but upstream, not in Kubuntu specifically.
<maco> oxymoron: you could read the copyright files in their source packages or check their about dialogs...
<oxymoron> maco: I tried GIMP and Krita, but seriously I cant,  PS is redicilous much better GUI wise ... which is one of the most important things in a photo editor :P
<oxymoron> Tm_T: What you mean?
<maco> well i disagree...i get lost in PS. im much more a PSP girl, but ive learned to use gimp
<maco> it's just that you're used to PS's convoluted UI ;-)
<oxymoron> maco: You can do most in GIMP, but its unlogci toolbox menu and I get lost in there :P
<oxymoron> It should be easy doing things, its too many steps in GIMP and Krita IMO :P
<oxymoron> ScottK: Whats difference between upstream and regular Kubuntu?
<ScottK> In Kubuntu we mostly package software developed by upstream for inclusion in Ubuntu.
<oxymoron> Oh and someone fixed the Kwallet thingy, thanks for the one who fixed it, if anyone in here :P But I guess someone get angry on me whining and fixed it xD
<maco> oxymoron: upstream writes it. we package it.
<maco> well i shouldnt say we. they *points around the channel* package it
<maco> i stay safely in universe land most of the time :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<oxymoron> Regarding to packaging, may I ask why some apps doesnt get in ppa? It took ages for Kdevelop for instance. Hopefully Rekonq 0.5 which will be released soon, if not already :)
 * shadeslayer has one leg in main land and... well the other is prettymuch dangling in universe land
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: oh you want rekonq 0.5 ?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: in lucid?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah? BUT ONLY if its stable and working this time, last time I tried from git repository it didnt work and its some bugs in Webkit
<shadeslayer> maco: btw when i copied your HTML page i forgot to change Maco's Ubuntu page :P
<maco> shadeslayer: silly :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: uh... it wont probably happen.. maybe we can put in kde beta ppa?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: rekonq needs kde 4.5 thats why we cant backport it
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah.. just changed it about a hour ago :D
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Aha I see, do you know why it needs 4.5? And then I have 4.5 RC so ;) There one bug with Webkit with POST form data, it doesnt show correct page source if you POST form and get to a new page from the action :P
<oxymoron> Then some contents not working, it thinks it should download some php files on some websites for instance, or other things. Sometimes it also dislpay text data instead of downloading it as it should xD
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ok,that *might* be related to webkit qt.. so lex79 packaged a new git snapshot.. so you will have to wait for that to hit the repos
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Alright :) Well no rush, I wait for it ;) Good to know someones working on it :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<lex79> debfx: are you packaging rekonq for kubuntu or for debian?
<debfx> lex79: both
<shadeslayer> lex79: debfx is debian packager ? :o
 * shadeslayer bows down to debfx
<debfx> yeah
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Regarding to QT, theres also some bugs in there with Nouveau, QT and OpenGL :P Not sure if anything will happen in long time there, not even sure if a stable nouveau will be released with Kubuntu 10.10
<lex79> debfx: oh ok, my package is ready. Btw rekonq now depends on gtk, and I think we don't want that :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: ^^
<oxymoron> lex79: gtk? :S
<lex79> yes
<oxymoron> Why? :S
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ugly patch for flash
 * shadeslayer saw it... really ugly...
<oxymoron> I thought Rekonq was for KDE ...
<oxymoron> Dont care about flash, nobody wants it anyway :P
<debfx> lex79: why should we care? gtk is installed by default in kubuntu
<oxymoron> Ignore Adobe Flash and Microsoft Silverlight and some beautiful day it will be gone from market because nobody uses it xD
<oxymoron> Make sure you have support for HTML5 instead ;)
<txwikinger> Is there a way to find out how often a particular package was downloaded from the repo or the ppa?
<Riddell> txwikinger: popcon is all we have
<txwikinger> where is popcon for ubuntu?
<Riddell> popcon.ubuntu.com at a guess :)
<txwikinger> ah. yes :)
<oxymoron> And then I wondering, is someone working on webcam, firewire support?
<lex79> Riddell: so if rekonq depends on gtk is not a problem?
<oxymoron> lex79: => shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> obviously
<Riddell> lex79: it's not ideal, if we can remove that bit of code and qtwebkit doesn't crash with flash that would be better
<oxymoron> Btw, may I ask. Whats your reasons for programming and doing particularly the thing you do and not anything else? :) I am thinking of contributing someway in the future big time :)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you get to go around the world for free :P
<shadeslayer> for eg. UDS,Akademy,etc,etc :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Seriously? :) I always wanted to travel around the world :)
<shadeslayer> and then you get to meet amazing people like Riddell and lex79
<shadeslayer> and others in this channel who get sponsored :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: yeah :D
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Sweet :) But for mentality and psychological reasons then, why Kubuntu or system programming? :)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: a distro is really your choice.. you can go with suse or arch.. but kubuntu has sort of grown on me :P
<shadeslayer> then theres so much to do in kubuntu.. .. probably in other distros as well... but loads of people to teach on kubuntu/debian
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Is it possible to convince me even if I dont really like system programming? I moslty prefer web developing and designing :)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: talk to ofirk.. he is designing a new website for kubuntu :D
<shadeslayer> so maybe you can help there
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I have some experiences in Python, C++, Java and GUIs but not large understanding of the languages itself, but those you get in time anyway. Know one, you know them all :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: oh oh.. then theres money!
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah I could help with website, I really think KDE and Kubuntu need a solid and complete united design. For the moment (Sorry for the one designed it) the current website looks awful.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you can participate in GSoC
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/
<shadeslayer> the new site
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Not just sure if I like it or not, but I remember it was quite interesting to find out GUI coding, what do you call those GUI wrappers now agian you use, in Python for instance?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: To be honest I dont really like the new site. It need more curves, cleanyness, better fonts and more colors and less text.
<oxymoron> It looks boring.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: uh... i dont know alot of coding :P.. starting out on ruby and Qt :P
<oxymoron> Anyway, foodtime :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: hack on it then :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you might also want to talk to sheytan :D
<shadeslayer> hes the artwork guy :P
<oxymoron> Ruby and QT I would like to check out later on I think :)
<ScottK> maco: Did you have to specifically request the netbook image for your new machine?
<maco> ScottK: yes i put it in the comments box because their web person hasnt added it to the website yet
<maco> but 10.10 wont have a separate image anyway, right?
<shadeslayer> maco: the new Tera 3?
<simulacrum> I'm trying to install kubuntu-dev-tools in Kubuntu 10.04 with KDE 4.5 SC RC1 from Kubuntu PPA Beta and I get unmet dependencies (i.e. kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4) , any workaround?
<ScottK> maco: Interesting.  Yes.
<steveire_> There's a guy here at akademy working on Qt bindings of ruby on rails
<maco> shadeslayer: terra hd
<shadeslayer> right...
<maco> shadeslayer: yes, getting a red one
<shadeslayer> maco: nice :D
<ScottK> simulacrum: We aren't really using those anymore, so you probably don't need them.
<simulacrum> ok
<ScottK> maco: For 10.10 it will be automatic.
<maco> ScottK: yeah i showed Riddell the specs on that netbook and he went "uh oh"
<maco> because the screen is 1366x768
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<ScottK> Right, over the threshold.
<Riddell> I wonder if we can do a test about it being a laptop without a hard disk
<shadeslayer> maco: you will get desktop :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 0_o
<maco> meanwhile my vm here was showing netbook UI for being below threshold
<shadeslayer> Riddell: laptop without hd != possible :P
<maco> he said adding "laptop-detect" to the startkde checks might help
<ScottK> Riddell: Can it be a combination of screen pixel size and DPI to get physical screen size?
<ScottK> Riddell: Netbook images are stopped, btw.
<Riddell> ScottK: I discussed that with plasma people, they seem to think not
<ScottK> Sigh.
<Riddell> dpi not being reliable they say
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about processor model?
<ScottK> Maybe the #ubuntu-x folks have a good idea?
<shadeslayer> we can add stuff for atom and non atom processors
<Riddell> shadeslayer: with solid state memory instead of magnetic disk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats still a ' Hard ' Disk :P
<Riddell> atom and non atom also not good apparantly, atom gets used in non-netbook
<shadeslayer> Riddell: procy + screen size?
<maco> that netbook has hard disk options available
<maco> i simply chose ssd
<Riddell> oh and not having a CD is a good netbook characteristic
<Riddell> must be possible to do laptop-detect && no cd drive
<maco> Riddell: i know 14" laptops that lack cd drives too now though
 * maco wishes it was just a choice on kdm
<maco> ScottK: theyre doing a q&a right now on irc btw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about a KDialog which pops up? asking to choose?
<ScottK> maco: Who?  zareason?
<maco> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Small channel.
<maco> ScottK: aye, new
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yuck
 * apachelogger still does not know what laptop to buy :/
<jussi> maco: you have till end of the month. 
<maco> jussi: ok
<jussi> maco: perhaps a few days beforehand
<maco> you said dendrobates, right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh finally... :D
<jussi> maco: correct
<apachelogger> oh my, qt creator needs an update notifier or something 
 * shadeslayer sees apachelogger after long long time
 * apachelogger goes 2.0 \\o/
<jussi> apachelogger: if you have anything on jussi01.com, now would be the time to find a new home for it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have been hiding from the Quintasan
 * jussi only has a small amount of internet time left.
<maco> jussi: is it possible to do a db dump of quassel logs?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw can you add a option in muon,that causes a shutdown after a upgrade in muon?
<jussi> maco: If I can figure out how, yes.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lolwhut
<maco> heh ok
<apachelogger> jussi: fluffy is on there isn't it? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: neon nightmares? :P
<apachelogger> talking about reliable hosting :P
<jussi> apachelogger: hrr, eah, websites are getting transferred, bots and stuff are not
<apachelogger> so
<yofel> maco: there is a python app somewhere on the quassel webpage to make text dumps of the backlog
<apachelogger> where to move kubotu to  :/
 * apachelogger finds the amount of spam he gets lately rather scary
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thats the only feature thats stopping me from making muon my default package manager :P
<shadeslayer> right now i can do that with apt-get  ;)
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could put it somewhere on the todo list
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thanks :D
 * apachelogger uses muon for default, except it breaks my localization :P
 * apachelogger does not understand a word anymore :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at the least, are all the translations from apt itself there? (And not python-looking?)
<apachelogger> not the descriptions is you mean that
<JontheEchidna> descriptions, maintainer, etc
<apachelogger> somehow apt-get does weird foo to fetch specific stuff on update
<apachelogger> muon does not
<JontheEchidna> ...foo fetch for specific stuff?
<apachelogger> remember that time when muon suddenly stopped talking german to me, when you were hunting those encoding issues
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<apachelogger> that was caused by apt-get update fetching more than muon
<JontheEchidna> hm
<apachelogger> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Translation-de                    
<apachelogger> the cool thing about this is that this is not listed in anything /etc/apt/*
<apachelogger> so supposedly that is some internal madness of apt-get or something
<JontheEchidna> I do wonder how that would break l10n though. One would assume it would just use the old thingies if muon wasn't fetching them
<apachelogger> apparently it wipes missing stuff
<apachelogger> well, I think that it is difficult to tell for whatever thingy is responsible for keeping one's cache clean to tell whether files were removed from the remote site or just not fetched
 * apachelogger notes that git-buildpackage feels much nicer than bzr-buildpackage :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: have time to test a patch for l10n update?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708191350-yxw55nlb744xs3m7 * src/api/ (Account.cpp Subscription.cpp) this->--
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<JontheEchidna> this is the only thing signifcantly different between apt-get and libqapt: http://pastebin.com/gk8vZ41B
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> you can ignore that new include :D
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708191548-t61d0wv85x32o82p * src/api/ (ApiTester.cpp CMakeLists.txt) good bye apitester o/
<shadeslayer> my interwebs is fai today
<JontheEchidna> since the qaptworker can only be started by a root DBus, I have to use QFile to write debug output to files :s
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708191616-vbxm169w4agxgfjq * src/api/ (13 files) formatting++
 * apachelogger waits for a svn up -.-
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is that patch against trunk?
<apachelogger> fails to apply here
<JontheEchidna> oh, um
<JontheEchidna> I actually manually split it out of svn diff
<JontheEchidna> I was working on something else before I tried that patch :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> you need to branch
<apachelogger> which means you need to git :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lock() and unlock() could use brackets btw
<JontheEchidna> true
<JontheEchidna> though
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I use those functions at all
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> git++
<shadeslayer> tho i know little about it...
<shadeslayer> but its new fad in town :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no improvement
<JontheEchidna> :s
<Quintasan> \o
<JontheEchidna> I should be doing everything that apt-get's DoUpdate function is doing now...
 * shadeslayer hides apachelogger behind him
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hey :)
<debfx> lex79: have you uploaded your rekonq package somewhere?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you do anything about your host? I have ordered a shell with 6 day trial for now.
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708192616-q78bddas26uk381o * src/api/ (Account.cpp Subscription.cpp) this->++, whoever came up with those conflicting names is a moron, apachelogger--
<lex79> debfx: nope, I'm trying if flashplugin works without gtk dependencies
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> I need a host with hueg upload speed
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: apt-get vs libqapt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460760/ vs http://paste.ubuntu.com/460761/
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be any different :(
<apachelogger> maybe a called function does the foo?
<JontheEchidna> nah, sudo apt-get update calls that, straight
 * apachelogger is not going to gdb apt-get :P
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460763/
<JontheEchidna> it maps the cmdline arg to that function
<apachelogger> wellllll
<apachelogger> acquire should handle that stuff it seems :/
<apachelogger> ./apt-pkg/acquire-item.cc:/* The Translation file is added to the queue */
<debfx> lex79: do we want to get rid of gtk in the default kubuntu installation?
<JontheEchidna> ble
<JontheEchidna> +h
<apachelogger> in particular ./apt-pkg/deb/debindexfile.cc:     string TranslationFile = "Translation-" + LanguageCode();
<lex79> debfx:  if we can remove that bit of code and qtwebkit doesn't crash with flash that would be better
<JontheEchidna> I'm using acquire-item :(
<JontheEchidna> well, ListUpdate should be at any rate
<Riddell> Quintasan: it moved to host-84-9-232-71.dslgb.com
<shadeslayer> maco: lol @ fb status :P
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> they cannot use i18n
<apachelogger> they cannot use l10n
<apachelogger> they cannot use translation
<apachelogger> they use trans
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger imagiens that would fit well in a gtk macro context
<shadeslayer> good night all ;)
<lex79> debfx: btw, seems there is no differences with or without gtk deps and the workaround, flash works in the same way, it doesn't crash but it not works very well like firefox or chromium
<lex79> shadeslayer: what about your packages in wiki ninja?
<lex79> are in progress?
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh.. do you want me to do them right now?
<lex79> dunno, just ask ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: yep..
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> well.. my internet connection is full of fail today :P
<JontheEchidna> Where is mvo when you need him???
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw kdepim runtime has some binaries which need manpages
<shadeslayer> and also needs to be uploaded to ppa
<shadeslayer> and i dont know how to write any binaries :P
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> manpages
 * lex79 waits always Debian for the manpages :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh oh... take kdenetwork
<shadeslayer> lex79: but please get google call support in kopete this time :D
<lex79> I don't understand if we can do that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> if the googletalk binary is the only thing that depends on libavcodecs then just split out the binary into a new package
<shadeslayer> lex79: you might want to talk to Riddell .. he just told me to put the gcall binary in seprate install file.. i did that and then forgot about the package :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<lex79> uhm I think gcall binary needs libkopete built with libmediastreamer
<shadeslayer> lex79: the rest of the stuff i can upload tommorow.. 
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> http://blogs.sfweekly.com/foodie/2010/06/kool_aid_man.php
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh and kdepim stuff wont go into archives
<JontheEchidna> OH YEAAAAH
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apt-pkg is a real beauty
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I know :s
<JontheEchidna> they have like 4 different iterators just to get info on a package
<JontheEchidna> very un-object-oriented
<ScottK> Riddell: We probably ought to think about having plasma-desktop/netbook preseedable somehow for OEMs.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: have a option in the Boot Menu?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Too late.
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how come?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now it works
<ScottK> Once you boot you can pick anyway.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It needs to be selectable at install time.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: because of the patch? Or just random?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm
<shadeslayer> ive always wanted a Welkome menu after install tho
<shadeslayer> which guides a user about the new desktop
<apachelogger> OMG
<apachelogger> OH DEAR
<apachelogger> ahhh
<JontheEchidna> wut?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I head a worker running from a root bash
<apachelogger> so there is something off when the worker is started by dbus
<apachelogger> missing LANG?
<apachelogger> oh yes
<JontheEchidna> so you started qaptworker in root bash, then did an update from muon, and it worked?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: seems like indexfile.cc gets the current lang fromt he env
<apachelogger> if that is not set it will not try to fetch translations
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so I should probably get locale from KGlobal, then do a setenv?
<apachelogger> yes, if kglobal returns the right locale ;)
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, I don't really know how preseeding works in that respect
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, the kde locale could be different thant system...
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<apachelogger> needs to be standard posix stuff, because they manually tear it apart 
<JontheEchidna> I could manually parse /etc/locale :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> there is a locale binary :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> kglobal should really work
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> ...because...
<ScottK> Riddell: Me neither.  Isn't the division of labor that I'm the idea man and you actually figure out how to do it?
<Riddell> ScottK: I think it's a question for cjwatson
<apachelogger> say system lang is french but admin is using spanish, it would be more natural if junk in the muony would be spanish I suppose
 * ScottK adds it to the list of questions for him.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah.
<apachelogger> do we know Phuc Nguyen Dinh?
 * apachelogger likes when random people want to socialize with apachelogger on some social network ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> oh, ah
<JontheEchidna> qaptworker is a Qt-only app
<JontheEchidna> can't use kglobal
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: possibly qt has own locale shiz
<apachelogger> linkedin says Nightrose knows Phuc?
<JontheEchidna> QLocale, believe it or not ;)
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's just a converter
<apachelogger> possibly I am out of the loop who is rock star over at KDE these days ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, RTFM :P
<apachelogger> The QSystemLocale class can be used to finetune the system locale of the user.
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> or maybe nt
<apachelogger> not
<JontheEchidna> QSystemLocale::query() maybe?
<apachelogger> QWidget::locale()?
<JontheEchidna> QSystemLocale::query(QSystemLocale::LanguageId) should do it, I think
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I haz no qwidget. It only links to QtCore and polkit-qt-core-1
<JontheEchidna> it's a quite small worker :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and qtdbus, but yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> QLocale::system()
<apachelogger> question is just how you get the locale string out of qlocale
<JontheEchidna> QString QLocale::name () const
<JontheEchidna> Returns the language and country of this locale as a string of the form "language_country", where language is a lowercase, two-letter ISO 639 language code, and country is an uppercase, two-letter ISO 3166 country code.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> sounds like what you need
<JontheEchidna> ISO compliant and everything
<James147> shadeslayer: updating kraft now
 * apachelogger considers libubuntuone-qt-api beta quality
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah, beta, one thing is still missing IIRC ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: apachelogger beta quality or ubuntu one beta quality?
<apachelogger> apachelogger beta quality :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you should name the package libubuntuone-qt-nda-api-private0
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> technically it is libubuntuone-kde-api anyway
<Riddell> hi maxwellian 
<apachelogger> until the fdo secrets magic gets stable and Qt incroporates it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460780/
<James147> shadeslayer: seems to upgrade to the new version fine
<maxwellian> Hi Riddell. :)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708201018-bzi5x1konuc55hsp * src/api/ (Subscription.cpp Subscription.h) It is of no concern to the public that apachelogger loves qpointers
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<maxwellian> What does the CIA Bot do?
<JontheEchidna> announces commits made to source code repositories
<ScottK> It's an unfortunate coincidence that the acronym is overloaded.
<Riddell> I always assumed it was deliberate
<maxwellian> "Commit"...IA?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708201531-mth24twafco8a6ec * src/api/ (Api.cpp Api.h) cleanup
<maco> commit irc announcer?
<maxwellian> Ah.
<Riddell> no, it had a website long before it had irc
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708201818-ej6qldrg0sa2a19y * (4 files in 2 dirs) move statusnotifier stuff to the statusnotifier
<JontheEchidna> commit information announcer?
<JontheEchidna> It's still probably a {b/h}acronymn, at any rate ;)
<maxwellian> Thanks. :)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100708202021-vhtrw43p4ur40y59 * src/statusnotifier/CMakeLists.txt \o autostart o/
<Riddell> "alo Martins came up with the name "CIA" to refer to this IRC bot: PicoGUI is hosted in Subversion, and the bot was a brainless entity designed to keep an eye on subversion :)"
<Riddell> http://cia.vc/doc/inside/
<maxwellian> Hmmm...so it IS watching us...
 * maxwellian looks warily at CIA-33
<apachelogger> maxwellian: if (us.isSubversion()) return true;
<apachelogger>                    i18nc("@info:status", "Authentication failed"),
<apachelogger>                    i18nc("@info:tooltip", "Thy shaltnt enter here, muahhaah!eleven"));
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does muon have such stuff too? :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it has an easter egg somewhere ;)
<apachelogger> does it mooo?
<JontheEchidna> maybe :D
<apachelogger> I already wondered why it links against phonon :P
<JontheEchidna> well, no sound, but sorta
<JontheEchidna> press crtl +shift+m
<JontheEchidna> m is for moo :P
<apachelogger> just saw the code :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fancy
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> not Qt enough
<apachelogger> IMHO you need an easter egg in the easter egg
<maxwellian> apachelogger: Sorry, I'm a noob...is that real code?? :)
<apachelogger> exploring animation fuzz and sound support
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: rotating ascii cow, plus phonon moo!
<apachelogger> maxwellian: yes :P
<maxwellian> apachelogger: Awesome. :)
<JontheEchidna> draw our ascii cow to a pixmap, then animate a rotation!
<apachelogger> well, yeah
<apachelogger> for starters
<apachelogger> though rotation is kinda boring I must say
<maxwellian> Phew, apachelogger is hard to please. :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I will make a fancy easter egg a blocker for the first stable release!
<JontheEchidna> It shall be done!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, does that locale patch work?
<apachelogger> maxwellian: well, my code does sip hot cups of tea, that is hard to beat ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, I didnt know I had to try it :P
<maco> Riddell: thats funny
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: just to make sure ;)
<apachelogger> we could do it the microsoft way and just say it works :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<maxwellian> apachelogger: Wow, uh...yeah, that's about tops I think.
<maxwellian> "Testing??  That's what users are for!"
<apachelogger> maxwellian: also it is incredibly whiny when a user screws up
<apachelogger> i18nc("@info:tooltip", ":'-( Couldn't you let me connect???"));
<maxwellian> apachelogger: Ha. :)  What is this code for?
 * apachelogger really likes his messages :D
<apachelogger> maxwellian: outputting a localized version of ":'-( Couldn't you let me connect???"
<apachelogger> well, technically it just gets the localized version
<apachelogger> output happens elsewhere :)
<apachelogger> hm
<maxwellian> apachelogger: No, I don't mean what does it DO.  What is the code FROM?  What software?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-kde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you will not like what I am about to tell you...
<JontheEchidna> :(
<maxwellian> apachelogger: Reason being, why am I not running something with such awesome error messages?
<apachelogger> because it is using microsoft development techniques
<apachelogger> incredibly long time to first alpha, then alpha->2betas->rc in less than a month and then public beta aka release :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, probably the var needing set is LC_MESSAGES
<JontheEchidna> that is what apt-pkg looks for
<apachelogger> LC_MESSAGES is not defined in a regular session
<apachelogger> root@osiris:/home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/sysadmin/muon/src# qaptworker 
<apachelogger> de_AT 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe apt-pkg stumbles on it missing .utf8?
<JontheEchidna> locale says it is on my session: LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<apachelogger> testi testi
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460798/ <- this is the apt-pkg magics
<apachelogger> LC_MESSAGES does not change a thing
<JontheEchidna> :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have a debug class for the worker?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: QFile::rename("/home/jonathan/lol", "/home/jonathan/ + string);
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about a global debugger to log to a file?
<JontheEchidna> could be done I suppose
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> this is awesome
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apparently lang is not set despite being set
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> it should be set, and overwrite what is there even
<JontheEchidna> ergh, it's showing up as "C" here
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> ahaaaaaaa
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaahhaaaa
<ScottK> apachelogger: Heisenburg's Lang?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: possible case of implicit sharing maybe?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what would be implicitly shared?
<apachelogger> ScottK: who, what, when, where is that? :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the stringy
<JontheEchidna> QLocale::name() is const, so maybe
<ScottK> apachelogger: The Lang is neither set nor unset.  Sounded very Heisenburg like (or maybe it was Schroedinger's Cat)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: aha, QLocale::name() is returning C
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: supposedly that bonkery stuff uses the env ;)
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll just use the locale command....
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, you know, people who are into cats are weird :P
<apachelogger> see Nightrose :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does C(++) not have some magic?
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> at the very least you could link against something locale/gettextish
<apachelogger> then query that for the real locale
<apachelogger> good news everyone!
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1896863
<apachelogger> it does not work either way
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is the same locale output as in a regular root session
<apachelogger> still no dice 
<JontheEchidna> so... parse /etc/default/locale
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: New libktorrent uploaded in Debian.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: where can I see it?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's not in incoming.debian.org yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure then.  I just saw mail about it (I'm on the Debian KDE/Qt team mailing lists.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, for some reason std::setlocale returns C too
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I guess I have to parse /etc/default/locale manually then :(
<apachelogger> what would this help?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I manually set a code and yet setlocale reports C
<apachelogger> locale and env are fine though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> DEAR
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> DO NOT BLINK!
<Quintasan> sup apachelogger 
 * apachelogger thinks that he should play a bit Black&White
<Quintasan> apachelogger: go to work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. why the hell I shouldn't blink?
<apachelogger> BLINK AND YOU ARE DEAD!
 * Quintasan blinks over 9000 times
<apachelogger> DO NOT LOOK AWAY
<Quintasan> hmm red wall next to me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I don't know what you are taking but I want one kilogram of it
<Quintasan> :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> and I wanted to go to bed early -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one problem down
<apachelogger> now we just need a way to get the proper locale
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what problem did you fix0r?
<apachelogger> the one of setloccale being silly :P
<apachelogger> WELL
<apachelogger> this is flipping silly
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wait, you are actually SLEEPING?
<apachelogger> at times
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  He's even more brilliant when awake.
<Quintasan> ScottK: How does one chat on IRC while asleep?
<ScottK> Quintasan: apachelogger is special
<Quintasan> I can already see that by his "request" no to blink ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we pass an argument to the worker at start?
 * apachelogger does not see another way to get to the locale without parsing manually, which should be avoided at all costs
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think if we changed the Exec= line in the .service file, then perhaps
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opy5DleJfOY
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW1x2TmIq8s&feature=related
<apachelogger> :D
<debfx> JontheEchidna: do you call setlocale(LC_ALL,"") before querying the locale?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: this is what I am doing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460817/
<JontheEchidna> (I have to leave in a few minutes, but no rush)
<debfx> what does QLocale return?
<JontheEchidna> C
<JontheEchidna> it should be en_US.Utf-8
<debfx> try calling setlocale(LC_ALL,"") before
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> debfx: no dice. I have to get to my evening class, be back in a few hours
<apachelogger> debfx: that would reset to environmental locale wouldnt it?
<apachelogger> and since the env is not set it will go straight to C anyway
<apachelogger> which does not help
<debfx> apachelogger: it actually sets the locale
<debfx> before it's always "C"
<apachelogger> it sets the locale to what the environment defines as locale
<apachelogger> in our case the environment does not define one, which is the whole problem here
<apachelogger> otherwise QLocale would pick that up to begin with
<debfx> apachelogger: so how do you want to determine the appropriate locale?
<debfx> and why aren't the environment variables set?
<otak>  /bye
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-09
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I will have project neon qt tomorrow
<Quintasan> I just need to work out dependencies
<JontheEchidna> debfx: basically, my problem is that when the qaptworker is spawned by dbus as root, locale is set to C
<JontheEchidna> when we want it to be the system locale
<lex79> JontheEchidna: is there a way to don't allowed an upload with ~ppa or ~lucid~ppa to the archive? do you have something in your dput to do that? :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> well, I don't have a way
<lex79> oh ok
<JontheEchidna> I usually have to do more work to tab-complete out a ~ppa
<JontheEchidna> yay, tray context menus have their decorations for the application names back \o/
<lex79> :)
<lex79> ScottK: FYI right click on quassel doesn't work anymore with the recent updates
<maco> lex79: set your default dput to null so you dont accidentally dput to archive
<lex79> maco: thanks :)
<vorian> lex79: you are awesome
<micahg> is there any chance of KDE 4.4.5 making it into -updates, or only -backports?
<lex79> hi vorian :)
<vorian> hika
<vorian> congrats on kubuntu-dev
<lex79> vorian: thanks :-*
<lex79> vorian: if you want to do something, there is kdebindings for you. Your old love :)
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> but i'm having trouble with my pbuilder :(
<lex79> oh :(
<vorian> yeah, two days, and I'll be all set
<vorian> i still have my chroots, I just have to adjust my pbuild
<vorian> unless you want to remind me pbuild 
<vorian> pbuild X -S -sa
<vorian> or something>
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> kde rev 1122054
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1122054&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1122054 | Work around a QtDbus compiler bug. It wants the annotation for an out value to be .In1 instead of .Out1 :S
 * apachelogger does not think that this sounds right
<apachelogger> oh
<jussi> you know I was on gnome yesterday, and I noticed one thing that could be nice for us to pick up. when requiring a restart, the power "button" on the panel actually changes color. and when you hit the button, it has "restart required" asx one of the items. 
<jussi> perhaps something along these lines ais a good option?
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> jussi: if we had a button on the panel :P
<apachelogger> could be considered for plasma-netbook I suppose
<jussi> apachelogger: true... I keep forgetting I add that
<apachelogger> OTOH ... why would I restart where I usually would shutdown?
<jussi> apachelogger: its a power button, so you do things lyke turn off power, cycle the power etc ;)
<apachelogger> I mean, there is certainly a point to having the restart button jump into your face, but "replacing" a shutdown with a restart just because it might be good to restart is bogus
<Quintasan> I don't like this. Totally makes no sense.
<Quintasan> what apachelogger 
<Quintasan> said
<apachelogger> it sort of enforces that you need to restart where you would usually do a shutdown, possibly suggesting that restart is ultimately necessary and one should not just shutdown
<apachelogger> it is a bit of a paradigm break :)
<Quintasan> It's like you go on holidays, hit the power button and two weeks later you find out that your computer was sitting on login screen all the time
 * apachelogger is wondering why one cannot debug libqapt properly -.-
<Quintasan> OH MY SORRY, WE RESTARTED UR COMPUTER CUZ U HAD SOME FIXES
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah ^^
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Yesterday I got Broken pipe when building Qt
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> I should have started compiling it in screen session
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> it would seem that someone broke my qt creator!!! :O
<apachelogger> omg
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sually, it is your fault
<Quintasan> Usually*
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> they introduced python
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> WUT
<Quintasan> PYTHONZ IN MAH QTCREATORZ?
<Quintasan> This is preposterous!
<apachelogger> qt creator 2.0 does python scirpt0ring to gdb7 AFAIK
<apachelogger> to support inspection for complex types
<Quintasan> I assume they were too lazy to implement it in c++
<apachelogger> I think that is coming from gdb
<apachelogger> gdb -> gnu -> brrrrr
<apachelogger> :P
<Quintasan> how the hell gnu has to do something with qtcreator using python?
<apachelogger> because it is used for gdb
<apachelogger> and now breakpoints seem VERY broken
<apachelogger> or maybe some setting is incompatible :S
 * apachelogger starts crying over broken qt creator
<apachelogger> horrible
<apachelogger> I set a bp in main and that thing just ignores it
<Quintasan> That's python for you.
<Quintasan> Works always, but not as expected
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> I can set main as function bp
<apachelogger> then I can debug in assembly ^^
<apachelogger> 0x080517d8  <+32>:            	call   0x80520ae <_ZN10QAptWorkerC1ERiPPc>
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> for some reason even in asm it avoids going through stuff step by step :/
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> I'm going to play DnD
<Quintasan> Qt is building and I should upload it to Project Neon PPA soon
 * apachelogger should play metal gear solid -.-
<apachelogger> that is way too depressing
<apachelogger> and I wanted to polish the ubuntuone-auth code today -.-
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> OTOH, maybe my Q_GLOBAL_STATIC is at fault
<apachelogger> though that does not explain why gdb walks past breakpoints
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger cannot put up with jontheechidna's license headers
<apachelogger> makes you wheep when you need to change stuff
<CIA-33> [libqapt] sitter * 1147838 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (CMakeLists.txt debug.cpp debug.h) voila aptDebug(), logs to /var/log/qaptworker.log, no rotation no size limit (TODO)
<CIA-33> [libqapt] sitter * 1147839 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (workerdbus.cpp workerdbus.h) Do not add files that are built by CMakeLists anyway.
<CIA-33> [libqapt] sitter * 1147840 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (org.kubuntu.qaptworker.xml worker.cpp worker.h) Introduce Worker::setLocale(QString) to set the worker's locale using setlocale().
<CIA-33> [libqapt] sitter * 1147841 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Set worker's locale from the backend (assumption is that the backend is used in the user's executable and the user's executable has a sensible locale, otherwise worker is C).
<CIA-33> [libqapt] sitter * 1147842 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Get really all indexes -> this makes localization of package descriptions etc. work :)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709091616-brwukj19ew75uam1 * src/auth/AuthApplication.cpp cleanup
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709091621-f3yj0ia7ipwxd814 * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp typo--
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709092400-pgnkawkwl1cqbudp * src/auth/ (AuthHandler.cpp AuthHandler.h) formatting++ memleaks-- const&++
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger>  (s→((k→(¬h→(g V e) V p))) V (g→(¬h→e) V p)) ↓ ((g→(¬h→e) V h) V e)→e 
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> something along those lines anyway
<apachelogger> and that is supposed to make authing working :S
<steveire_> Riddell: ping?
<Mamarok> why do I have to ssh-add my key on restart every time? Why doesn't the agent keep that information and how can I make this to work?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: supposedly the agent will only use standard named keys
<apachelogger> just a random guess though
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, I don't think I sue a non-standard named key, it's the same since years
<steveire_> apachelogger: Do you know if the lokalize package is broken in 9.10 ?
<Mamarok> use*
<steveire_> I don't seem to have any plugins in my ui
<apachelogger> steveire_: dude, can you upgrade already :P
<apachelogger> nothing reported though
<apachelogger> maybe a dep is missing
<apachelogger> Recommends: krosspython, python-kde4, gettext, translate-toolkit (>= 1.3.0), python-lxml, python-dbus
<apachelogger> steveire_: check that those foos are installed, if they are then I have no idea :/
<steveire_> apachelogger: I had to install libkrosspython0, but it still doesn't work.
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> QA fail
<steveire_> I also tried to install libhunspell-dev and install from trunk, but cmake doesn't find hunspell.
<steveire_> That might be a cmake issue.
<steveire_> lokalize starts, but the ui is almost empty. There is no "Go to next translated message" etc
<apachelogger> kbuildsycoca4?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: python ^ :P
<steveire_> Ran kbuildsycoca4. No change
<apachelogger> steveire_: any debug output (possibly with kdebugdialog ->  everything on)
<apachelogger> mehhhhhhhh include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<apachelogger> ubuntuone--
<steveire_> http://dpaste.com/216284/
<steveire_> Doesn't seem to be relevant.
 * apachelogger loves how krunner is 300% more useless in beta2 -.-
<apachelogger> steveire_: packaging does not look much different from what I have on 10.04
<steveire_> and lokalize had useful menus and toolbars? I'll post a screenshot of what I have
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/cHhLDt2.html
<steveire_> http://yfrog.com/izlokalizep
<steveire_> There is no go menu. Toolbar actions are missing etc
<Tm_T> apachelogger: beta2?
<apachelogger> of course kde does not work from inside a chroot without first breaking your neck
<Quintasan> kurrr
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/362304/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how does one fix that crap?
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> steveire_: are you sure that stuff is avilable in 4.3.2?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: by not using lrelease-qt4 in the rules file
<apachelogger> Kross: "Action::setInterpreter: interpreter not found: python" 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> odd
<apachelogger> steveire_: I do not have those entries in a clean chroot with just lokalize installed
<apachelogger> well, in 9.10 anyways ^^
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> steveire_: ping
<Riddell> hmm, no, pong
<apachelogger> steveire_: with libkrosspython0 installed the interpreter warning disappears and the create new project entry starts working
<steveire_> Riddell: Read up :).
<apachelogger> wooosh
<apachelogger> steveire_: problem seems to be that /usr/share/kde4/apps/lokalize/projectmanagerui.rc does not contain the go menu entry at all
<steveire_> apachelogger: Problem seems to be solved
<steveire_> I use a separate kde-devel user. That one has the issue, but my regular user does not get a useful app
<steveire_> The question of why the other user doesn't have useful ui remains a mystery.
<apachelogger> path problem most likely
<steveire_> I don't have a trunk install of lokalize.
<apachelogger> looking at wrong ui rc or some stuff
<steveire_> I guess that must be it.
<steveire_> CMake doesn't find my install of hunspell, so I can't try trunk lokalize
<steveire_> I'm not sure how to solve that because I have libhunspell-dev installed.
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-2-lucid+kwallet/annotate/head:/debian/patches/01syncd-kwallet.patch
<apachelogger> supposedly I could do the same for desktopcouch
<apachelogger> steveire_: well, you probably can define the lib path manually
<apachelogger> lib&include
<steveire_> Possibly. Got to catch a train soon, so I'll have to try that another time.
<apachelogger> -DHUNSPELL_FOUND=true -DHUNSPELL_INCLUDE_DIR=/foo/bar -DHUNSPELL_LIBRARIES=/foo/lib/libhunspell.1.0.0
<apachelogger> something like that
<steveire_> Cool, cheers.
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay
<Riddell> apachelogger: but shouldn't the try: be above import gnomekeyring?
<apachelogger> Riddell: there are 2 imports
<apachelogger> if kde full session is set
<apachelogger> it will try to get a password from kwallet
<apachelogger> if that raises NoAccessToken
<apachelogger> it tries to import gnome-keyring (assuming that the user does not use ubuntuone-kde)
<apachelogger> if that fails we are out of options and pass the previous NoAccessToken along
<apachelogger> if the import succeeds it goes ahead and ends up with the try         try:
<apachelogger>             items = gnomekeyring.find_items_sync(
<apachelogger> if kde full session is not set it will go to the else and import gnome-keyring without regards to whether that throws an exception or not
<hrw> bug 331192 hits again - can someone look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331192 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "KDE printer configuration app stopped working on Lucid (TypeError in set_widget_value())" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331192
<CIA-33> [u1-client-lucid-kwallet] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709112045-nofp6dsuwmns5wkx * debian/ (changelog patches/01syncd-kwallet.patch) KDE_FULL_SESSION must not only be set but true
<gunsofbrixton> hi, sorry for bothering, when can kde 4.5 rc2 packages be expected in the beta ppa?
<apachelogger> soon
<gunsofbrixton> ok cool
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I've run in to the same QtDBus bug
<apachelogger> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-july-7-2010/the-crumpets-take-manhattan
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> that was my commit :D
<JontheEchidna> well, it definitely won't work as generated by qdbuscpp2xml
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you report that
<apachelogger> because I am not sure it is right the way it is
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> the direction of the properties is out
<apachelogger> but the type name is InN
<apachelogger> that does not seem right
<apachelogger> also, it only fails for signals
<apachelogger> methods work just fine
<JontheEchidna> I hadn't reported it yet
<apachelogger> maybe talk to a troll first ^^
<JontheEchidna> btw, thanks for the fix \o/
<JontheEchidna> BBIAB
<JontheEchidna> erm, sorry for caps
<JontheEchidna> stupid caps lock
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would you be opposed to turning those compiler warnings in Debug.cpp to // TODO: comments?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you wish to do that :P
<JontheEchidna> ok, I will
<apachelogger> there is a 100% chance of me not fixing it though :P
 * apachelogger barely notices the TODO comments ^^
<JontheEchidna> I think libdbusmenu-qt needs less qDebug: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopzq1498-jpg.jpg
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147956 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Silence a few qDebugs, also some style fixes
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147958 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> The current approach won't work, because the worker could very well time out
<CIA-33> between the time the backend is constructed and the time the user checks for
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147960 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Set locale in qapt-batch too (we aren't using the QApt::Backend)
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147961 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) Some style fixes
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> Qt takes a long time to build
<txwikinger> Quintasan: get a faster machine :p
<Quintasan> txwikinger: It's Riddell's machine
<Quintasan> :)
<Riddell> it's showing its age that machine
<Tm_T> if it builds Qt faster than in 2 hours, it's far from slow in my point of view
<Riddell> I doubt it does
<Riddell> yum, rekonq 0.5 is the goodness
<Riddell> oh, hum, crash
<Riddell> sigh
<nuovodna> hi, when will be available kde 4.4.92 on lucid backport ppa '
<ScottK> nuovodna: When it's ready.
<ScottK> Riddell: qt4-x11 on armel had an ICE, so don't expect any armel goodness anytime soon.
<txwikinger> compiling is mostly I/O anyway
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1147982 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) These lock functions are unused, since we are not a browsable package manager that wishes to not have its contents changed. Our various other functions lock the stuff they need to lock
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I looked again and libktorrent went to New in Debian.
<Riddell> ScottK: fooey
<Riddell> nuovodna: 4.4.92 is a source only release, so upstream doesn't expect distros to make packages.  We will do so of course but no time set yet
<nuovodna> thanks Riddell
<ScottK> Riddell: The updates you uploaded yesterday helped with the menubar.  I'm thinking maybe we ought to try it as default in netbook and see what feedback we get.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm thinking put it on the left side (like in my blog post yesterday), turn off autohide for the default panel, and reduce the default panel height to 24 pixels.
<ScottK> Thoughts?
<shtylman> one day I am gonna go to kubuntu.org and see the new site
<shtylman> hopefully... one day before I die...
<shtylman> :)
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148020 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp package.h worker/worker.cpp) Theoretical support for package downgrading/general forced version overriding
<JontheEchidna> now it just needs a gui...
<yofel> bug 600481, hm... what happened to the point release permission for -updates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600481 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "Please update KDE to 4.4.5 on Kubuntu 10.04" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600481
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I agree with all that, it needs javascript initialisation for plasma netbook to do added to kubuntu-netbook-default-settings, we also need to add back the lockout applet as part of that
<JontheEchidna> yofel: waiting on KDE release policy changes, I believe
<yofel> ah
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148023 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Better API
<Riddell> ScottK: internet getting shut off here, can't be at release meeting today, if you want to say something for Kubuntu please do, I've not prepared anything
<ScottK> Riddell: Got it.
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148038 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Actually return something. :/
<ScottK> Riddell: On the off chance you still have internet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148040 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Also, formatting.
<oxymoron> Kde4.5 RC2, is it compiled for Kubuntu Lucid? :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: New rekonq doesn't work with Launchpad.  There's an error after you save a new comment.
<ScottK> oxymoron: Not yet.  Being worked on.
<oxymoron> ScottK: Approx time to be released (No rush, just want to know)
<oxymoron> *?
<ScottK> Not sure, as I'm not working on it myself.  When it's ready.
<oxymoron> I just want to know if its, days, weeks, months, years, minutes or hours weyre talking about :P It released yesterday so I guess it COULD be out today :P
<jussi> oxymoron: probably couple of days
<oxymoron> jussi: Alright :) (Not sure if you say so because I dont gonna be frustraed if not and happy if earlier) Anyway, sounds good :) Hopefully some more bugs fixed so my desktop get more useful :P
<oxymoron> btw, whats the difference between kubuntu-ppa/ppa and kubuntu-ppa/beta repository ppas?
<oxymoron> Mostly I dont understand whats inside the kubuntu-ppa/ppa :P Beta one is more logic ...
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709155048-3fgaap0kbn40aern * src/ (30 files in 8 dirs) Formatting++
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148060 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp We have to use the candidate version to downgrade things
<jussi> oxymoron: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709160537-zt3omm26mm82lvq5 * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonDBus.cpp SyncDaemonDBus.h CMakeLists.txt) Move SyncDaemonDBus adaptor to magic, erm, build time ;)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100709160629-d24fk2frwzg2m1tf * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) My member shall be called m_member \o/
<apachelogger> redmine++
<simulacrum> oxymoron: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not much i can do about it :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Talk to the LP people about it and figure out the exact problem, then talk to upstream.
<ScottK> Our default web browser needs to work on LP
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okies...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will get to it in 30 mis
<shadeslayer> *mins
<ScottK> OK
<simulacrum> oxymoron: I think one of those PPA's is useless but nonetheless..
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw whats the exact error?
<shadeslayer> oho.. new authentication stuff works.. password dialog comes on top
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw who has the authority to set bugs to wishlist status?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lp is silent as of now ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: did you turn off the machine or it moved again?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: his internet got shut off by his ISP
<Quintasan> oh my
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: whut?!
 * Quintasan hopes it wasn't caused by pulling whole Qt tree 4 times
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sue your ISP :P
 * Quintasan hides if that's the case
<JontheEchidna> [10:54:59] <Riddell> ScottK: internet getting shut off here, can't be at release meeting today, if you want to say something for Kubuntu please do, I've not prepared anything
<shadeslayer> oh wow...
<Quintasan> oh god, I'm getting a paid service
<Quintasan> No point in abusing Riddell's internets
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> yay, package downgrading works \o/
<JontheEchidna> now I just need to make the GUI more permanent
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: now.. why would anyone want to do that... ? 
<shadeslayer> its not even supported :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: say you don't want the version of an app in lucid-backorts anymore. You could then downgrade and disable lucid-backports
<JontheEchidna> synaptic does this, and now libqapt/muon can
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh... what about other packages that have to be downgraded and the user doensnt know about them?
<shadeslayer> like the new version has a new dep which got pulled in
<JontheEchidna> that is why both synaptic and now muon come with a big fat warning that you can break things :P
<shadeslayer> oh goody...
 * shadeslayer shuts up and goes to break some muons
<JontheEchidna> It's a "use this if you know what you are doing" type tool
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Just to make sure, it should mention things can "breaK"
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<Quintasan> and the K should be xbox hueg
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Besides, why Muon?
 * shadeslayer hopes people wont troddle into #kubuntu about broken stuff after using muon
<shadeslayer> +asking
<JontheEchidna> Because the latest KDE naming trend is to name your application after subatomic particles
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its kool... thats why :P
<JontheEchidna> or other particle physics terms
<JontheEchidna> e.g. phonon, plasma
<JontheEchidna> gluon
<JontheEchidna> muon
<JontheEchidna> etc
<Quintasan> name it Quark
<Quintasan> QuarK
<Quintasan> :d
<shadeslayer> also.. muon looks good in the new ubuntu font :p
<JontheEchidna> naming fad overl0ad
 * shadeslayer does dirty stuff to apachelogger on #project-neon 
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: why don't you add something like small trollface showing up accompanied by an error message when critial error occurs?
<JontheEchidna> :3
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopon1498-jpg.jpg
 * apachelogger feels dirty
<JontheEchidna> hmm, lionface looks weird with Ubuntu Beta font
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopxc1498-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thats not a big fat warning.. thats just tenee weene
<apachelogger> I call the font weird in itself
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nooo... ubuntu font ++ 
<apachelogger> you bun too font
<shadeslayer> i find it insanely hot
<apachelogger> Windows Font
<apachelogger> Fedora Font
<apachelogger> I see a pattern there
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> they do not have such names
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fedora font?
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> besides, OPEN FONT with closed beta
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> fine
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopbl1498-jpg.jpg
<apachelogger> possibly because it is narrow minded
<apachelogger> but oh my
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: happy?
<apachelogger> who would think that one might want to have a new font
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: still loading
<apachelogger> we can always make it you bun too font two 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: muon is eating my crappy connection to download upgrades :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh god, leave the message as it is now!
<Quintasan> :DDD
<apachelogger> there, my theory of mind just solved a future problem 
<JontheEchidna> I don't think kde-l10n would like XBOX HUEG very much.... :(
 * apachelogger feels all better now and goes on to reply to queries -.-
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: maybe you could start a 4chan translation in LP
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<JontheEchidna> like they did with kligon
 * shadeslayer kills muon
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> *klingon
<Quintasan> They did Klingon translation? :DD
<JontheEchidna> at one point they had one
 * apachelogger thought that JontheEchidna was refering to translation via IRC (channels)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Much better :D
<apachelogger> that would be handy
<apachelogger> have a bot tell you strings and you reply with translations
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: still missing a space between mostapplicable
<apachelogger> that could avoid stages of silence in here
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: thx
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh oh.. make the text bold :P
<apachelogger> and sparkly!
<apachelogger> coloring also adds a nice touch to it I suppose
<apachelogger> something orange mabye
<apachelogger> (maybe
<shadeslayer> with a little pic of apachelogger dancing naked... :P
<Quintasan> NO
<Quintasan> JUST PLAIN OLD NO
<Quintasan> !
<apachelogger> I once proposed nakid picture deployment
<JontheEchidna> do not want
<apachelogger> people did disapprove
<apachelogger> as always
 * apachelogger is just too innovative
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a packaged called pornviewer in universe :P
<shadeslayer> or something similar
<apachelogger> I am like the van goh of nowadays
<JontheEchidna> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-11ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 211 kB, installed size 624 kB
 * shadeslayer has never heard of van goh
<Quintasan> :DD
<shadeslayer> see... told you :P
<JontheEchidna> silly name for a media app
<shadeslayer> saw it being discussed in #ubuntu-motu few days ago :P
<JontheEchidna> it is GTK anyways, so it fails :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: there was hotbabe as well.. 
<shadeslayer> right ...
<apachelogger> gee tee kay
<shadeslayer> gtk--
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it got a kay in it
<apachelogger> cant be that bad
<JontheEchidna> kay dee eee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you stole my thoughts
 * shadeslayer thinks apachelogger is thought hunter
<shadeslayer> kthoughthunter ? :P
<apachelogger> at least I am not searching the repos for p0rn :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i wasnt searching for anything.. someone bought it up on motu :P
<apachelogger> yeah sure :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: check the logs if you like!!!!!!!!!
<lex79> o/
<shadeslayer> lex79: hey :D
<apachelogger> I do not, my truth is superior anyway :P
<apachelogger> apachelogger > irc logs
<apachelogger> yo lex79
<lex79> yo yo
<apachelogger> people where asking for the kde :Pd
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope... i package truth 1.1 >> apachelogger >> irclogs
<lex79> Riddell: are you working on Qt beta2 ?
<Quintasan> Riddell's connection is dead
<shadeslayer> lex79: Riddell has no interwebs
<apachelogger> why would you be streaming from me on irclogs? :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> I am not even sure that is implemented
<lex79> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rofl
<apachelogger> your compiler possibly will eat you for that
<lex79> shadeslayer: what about your packages?
<apachelogger> unless it is made by Microsoft
<lex79> are you doing?
<shadeslayer> lex79: im working on them ;)
<apachelogger> in that case it will implicitly create that stuff for you
<lex79> shadeslayer: go go !
<apachelogger> output will be: "sls......1111"
<apachelogger> or similarly useful \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: will it implicitly share what it creates?
<JontheEchidna> or does it like to nom the memorys?
 * lex79 grabs qt beta 2
<shadeslayer> lex79: go go !
<lex79> lol
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: depends on the humidity
<apachelogger> possibly also on whether it is cloudy or not
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather redmond
<kubotu> multiple stations available, use 'weather station <code>' or 'weather <city, state>' as appropriate, for one of the following (current temp shown):
<kubotu> Redmond, OR (Redmond, Oregon): 81 F / 27 C ; Redmond, UT (Redmond, Utah): 81 F / 27 C ; *Redmond, WA (Redmond, Washington): 78 F / 26 C 
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you people have serious naming problems over there...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh btw muon is wasting space when installing stuff
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: wasting space?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: use for something usefull :P
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> muon is wasting RAM!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/gbhBwJO.html
<apachelogger> starts worker at startup, instead of first use :P
<shadeslayer> see the amount of grey matter around the blue bar :P
<apachelogger> so if I just want to browse a bit a worker will be running for no reason
<neversfelde> it should waste some temperature
<apachelogger> what is that silly font there?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that's because you set the worker locale in the QApt::Backend constructor, svn up :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: not liking the sauna mode?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it did do that before?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw theres a feature request from arch users... make muon use different backends for downloading packages :P
<lex79> neversfelde: guten abend :) poor Germany :( I hope win the Holand now
<apachelogger> that bonkery shit should not be in the ctor eitherway!
<shadeslayer> like axel,wget,etc etc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, only when you send it a dbus signal. Creating the dbus adaptor doesn't start the app
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no at the moment, trying to cool down with a drink now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: some nice init() function, then have if (adaptor == 0)
<neversfelde> lex79: guten Abend, no better not the Netherlands :)
<apachelogger> lex79: dude, germany...
<apachelogger> those germans are such cry babies
<lex79> :D
<apachelogger> they where like all "OMG"
<apachelogger> no
<neversfelde> especially when it is too hot :)
<apachelogger> OMG with ad breaks
<apachelogger> I decided to not watch tv :P
<lex79> neversfelde: is it hot in Germany  ?
<lex79> :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather germany
<kubotu> multiple stations available, use 'weather station <code>' or 'weather <city, state>' as appropriate, for one of the following (current temp shown):
<kubotu> station 10501 (Aachen): 91 F / 33 C ; station 10553 (Altenburg Nobitz): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10954 (Altenstadt): 82 F / 28 C ; station 10291 (Angermuende): 86 F / 30 C ; station 10755 (Ansbach): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10091 (Arkona): 81 F / 27 C ; station 10425 (Arnsberg): 91 F / 33 C ; station 10460 (Artern): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10644 (Aschaffenburg): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10575 (Aue): 84 F / 29 C ; station 10852
<kubotu> (Augsburg): 84 F / 29 C ; station 10542 (Bad Hersfeld): 88 F / 31 C ; station 10658 (Bad Kissingen): 86 F / 30 C ; station 10627 (Bad Kreuznach): 88 F / 31 C ; station 10430 (Bad Lippspringe): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10526 (Bad Marienberg): 88 F / 31 C ; station 10325 (Bad Salzuflen): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10971 (Bad Tolz): 84 F / 29 C ; station 10725 (Baden Oos): 90 F / 32 C ; station 10675 (Bamberg): 91 F / 33 C ;
<kubotu> station 10180 (Barth</a>
<kubotu> <tr bgcolor="#ddeeff">
<neversfelde> lex79: 38 degrees Celsius here at the moment and I have to work :(
<kubotu> <td>...
<apachelogger> parsing fail!
<lex79> oh :(
<apachelogger> html warser ftw!
<apachelogger> s/warser/parser
<lex79> cwp plasmoid says here 30 C, feels like 36 C
<apachelogger> does anyone know them k3b people?
<Quintasan> kubotu: weather Lubin, Poland
<kubotu> Weather info for Wroclaw, Poland (updated on 7:00 PM CEST on July 09, 2010); Temperature: 84 F / 29 C; Humidity: 30%; Dew Point: 50 F / 10 C; Wind: SE at 5 mph / 7 km/h; Pressure: 30.18 in / 1022 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Clear; Yesterday's Cooling Degree Days: 3 approx.; Sunrise: 4:49 AM CEST; Sunset: 9:11 PM CEST; Moon Rise: 1:56 AM CEST; Moon Set: 7:19 PM CEST; Moon Phase: Waning Crescent
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon,India
<kubotu> Weather info for New Delhi, India (updated on 10:30 PM IST on July 09, 2010); Temperature: 91 F / 33 C; Humidity: 71%; Dew Point: 81 F / 27 C; Wind: North at 0 mph / 0 km/h; Pressure: 29.56 in / 1001 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Haze; Visibility: 1.6 miles / 2.5 kilometers; UV: 0 out of 16; Clouds: (FEW) : 4000 ft / 1219 m; Yesterday's Cooling Degree Days: 26 approx.; Sunrise: 5:31 AM IST; Sunset: 7:22 PM IST; Moon Rise:
<kubotu> 2:39 AM IST; Moon Set: 5:07 PM IST; Moon Phase: Waning Crescent
<Quintasan> feels like 40 C
<apachelogger> rancid
 * neversfelde will go to a music festival in August and listen to the incredible Gaslight Anthem
<neversfelde> so it is a good day, even it is hot :)
<lex79> too hot for my flavour
<apachelogger> kubotu: order chewing gum
 * kubotu slides chewing gum down the bar to apachelogger
 * apachelogger now can do the haxx0ring
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh oh.. since lex79 is now uploading a new Qt,maybe we can get rekonq to recompile and maybe the bug magically disappears?
<lex79> which bug?
 * apachelogger doesnt know what to haxx0r and ponders watching some futurama
<neversfelde> rekonq seems to be very unstable lately
<shadeslayer> lex79: rekonq doesnt properly save comments on bugs
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: it haz gtk in it
<lex79> shadeslayer: we ship rekonq for that reason
<lex79> so users can't open new bug
<neversfelde> rofl
<apachelogger> lex79: oi, that was meant to stay a secret!
<lex79> ops sorry
<lex79> :)
<neversfelde> so if it is working, please pass a patch upstream that prevents users from using launchpad 
<apachelogger> so, rekonq comes with GTK?
<lex79> I make a patch to don't depend on gtk
<apachelogger> that might improve translation quality :P
<apachelogger> I leave it to you to decide what would improve the quality of those two patches :P
<lex79> *I made
<apachelogger> somehow my wording seems more off than usual
<apachelogger> 2010-07-09 18:10:50,500 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error: 2010-07-09 18:10:50,500 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<apachelogger> does anyone find that useful?
 * apachelogger does not
<neversfelde> lex79: do we have cwp twice in the archives? I just remembered that I had this suspicion, but then I got drunk and Germany lost against Spain and I forgot.
<neversfelde> plasma-widget-cwp and plasma-widget-customizable-weather
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/lm5jlH3T.html :(
<lex79> lol
<apachelogger> neversfelde: lol
<lex79> neversfelde: yes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: hmm, two?
<JontheEchidna> what are the details for the other one?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<lex79> plasma-widget-customizable-weather have to go
<apachelogger> the other one fails in post-inst
<JontheEchidna> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still an accumulated error might be better
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if I could compress fail events, then report all at the end
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> though
<lex79> neversfelde: can you open a bug to remove plasma-widget-customizable-weather? binary and source
<JontheEchidna> otherwise installs with massive fail would be dialog overl0ad
<apachelogger> why did this fail to begin with -.-
<neversfelde> lex79: yes, probably not today, but tomorrow
<lex79> kk
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py:330: Warning: 'as' will become a reserved keyword in Python 2.6
<apachelogger> grrrr
<apachelogger> python!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> ARGHHGHHGHF
<lex79> your love
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> python--
<lex79> lol
<pythonlova> I do not get this
<pythonlova> oh
<JontheEchidna> ~karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -10
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148086 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (12 files in 2 dirs) Add a Versions tab where you can force specific versions. Also, make changes so that whenever a package changes, all tabs will properly refresh. (This matters now since we can change candidate ver)
<pythonlova> http://pastebin.ca/1897368
<pythonlova> looks like as is not supported in 2.5, but you bun too one also builds for 2.5 \o/
<pythonlova> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/errors.html of course you would not want to mention that, python haxx0rs only develop and deploy and support one version anyway
<ScottK> pythonlova: You shouldn't have any Python 2.5 in Lucide or Maverick.
<pythonlova> ScottK: well, it is in the archives
<ScottK> pythonlova: Not for lucid or maverick it's not.
<pythonlova> hmmm
<pythonlova> I wonder where that is coming from then
 * Quintasan prepares some fire
 * Quintasan throws pythonlova into fire
<Quintasan> BURN BABY, BURN!
<pythonlova> Ashh
<pythonlova> -h
 * pythonlova tunes in live version of that song \\o/
<pythonlova> ScottK: cheers
<pythonlova> without python2.5 it does do the workery
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone doing the qt4 beta2 and rc2 ?
<Quintasan> hmm crosscompiling vim for armel seems like a hard task
<lex79> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> lex79: nice :D any ppa i could check?
<lex79> for lucid we will upload in kubuntu beta ppa
<pythonlova> python--
<lex79> refresh_patches--
<pythonlova> oh oh oh
<pythonlova> maybe dbus is screwing with me too
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: From where gets Muon the screenshots for applications?
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: screenshots.debian.net
<ulysses> Ah, then I understand why are they so old:)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<_Groo_> lex79: is it building as we speak?
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148094 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/VersionTab.cpp A few layout improvements for the versions tab
<lex79> _Groo_: be patient, when all it's ready you will know ;)
<_Groo_> lex79: k :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see anything like Bug #603711 before?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603711 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "Crash while trying to install debug packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603711
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: not that particular traceback, no. (It a backend issue, so I've pushed it to packagekit)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> yup, hopefully we can switch to aptcc this cycle, once it gets dist-ugprade support
<ScottK> Over 200Mb of debug packages to get a plasma-netbook traceback.
<pythonlova> and that is with lzma
<pythonlova> oh
<pythonlova> my
<pythonlova> python
<pythonlova> dbus--
<pythonlova> enviornment is clean \o/
<pythonlova> now why would you want to a user's environment when you launch a dbus service as user
<pythonlova> hm
<pythonlova> let me think
<pythonlova> maybe because you need one flipping env var
<pythonlova> omg!
<pythonlova> did not think of that
<pythonlova> dbus--
 * pythonlova looks for setting to change that
 * ulysses loves Muon
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148102 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/TODO Update TODO
<pythonlova> there is none! \o/
<JontheEchidna> So I'm making a roadmap for the first stable release of Muon. I'd like to have 1.0 out a little bit before Ubuntu feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: is there a recommended amount of time before release to string freeze/notify kde-l10n?
<pythonlova> JontheEchidna: mind the easter egg :P
<pythonlova> so
<pythonlova> may I say that this is all very full of shit?
<shadeslayer> no apachelogger? 0_o
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: I don't know about string freeze, there isn't anything in the release schedule
<shadeslayer> well... JontheEchidna will have to do then :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ruby poke
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: do you have why's poignant guide to ruby around?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<pythonlova> kubotu: google poignant guide to ruby
<kubotu> Results for poignant guide to ruby: 1. why's (poignant) guide to ruby: http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/book/ | 2. Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby: http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/ | 3. Why's (poignant) Guide to Ruby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why&apos;s_(poignant)_Guide_to_Ruby
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: one sec.. lemme give you direct download link
<JontheEchidna> why do I need it, if I may ask?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Books/Whys-Poignant-Guide-to-Ruby.pdf
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i need to ask a ruby question,if you have the time ;)
<JontheEchidna> pythonlova is around. I do not knows teh rubies
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Books/Whys-Poignant-Guide-to-Ruby.pdf <<
<pythonlova> pysons vs. rubies
<pythonlova> kubotu: karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -11
<pythonlova> kubotu: karma ruby
<kubotu> ruby has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> [13:36:44] *** apachelogger is now known as pythonlova.
<shadeslayer> oho
<pythonlova> works for me
<pythonlova> kubotu: karma C
<kubotu> karma for C: 305
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: hehe.. anyways.. page 19 ...
<pythonlova> C++
<shadeslayer> lol...
<pythonlova> what does one see there?
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: there wont be any karma for C++ tho :(
<pythonlova> C++++
<JontheEchidna> C++++
<pythonlova> kubotu: karma C++
<kubotu> karma for C++: 5
<pythonlova> there you have it
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: the |http| variable.. where is it defined?
<JontheEchidna> ~karma C
<kubotu> karma for C: 308
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: right
<pythonlova> shadeslayer: exactly there
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: Net:HTTP just calls the function right?
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: 0_o
<pythonlova> {|foo| ... } is like do |foo| ...
<pythonlova> see top of that very page
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: you can define variables without a declaring a type?
<pythonlova> it is just a more readable way of writing it
<pythonlova> shadeslayer: http is that Net::HTTP thingy
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: yeah.. but how can... 
<shadeslayer> how the hell do you define a variable with no type!!!!
<pythonlova> you never define a type
<pythonlova> when did you ever define a type?
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: whut? like int a; 
<pythonlova> you do not do that in ruby?!
<shadeslayer> wheres the int thingy...
<pythonlova> a = number
<jussi> does anyone know who is responsible for our testing images?
 * shadeslayer points to channel
<jussi> particularly the names of them? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: well.. i do test some images..
 * shadeslayer fears jussi's wrath
<pythonlova> if (&shadeslayer == this) return 0;
<shadeslayer> but i didnt test Alpha 2
<jussi> its kinda frustrating to have ubuntu and kubuntu images named the same....
<pythonlova> shadeslayer: is that code clear now?
<shadeslayer> jussi: 0_o
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, Im just after who names them
<pythonlova> jussi: the script
<shadeslayer> jussi: that would be the script
<pythonlova> jussi: go poke cjwatson
<shadeslayer> :P
<jussi> pythonlova: yeah, and who wrote the script :P
<pythonlova> cjwatson is overlord of the cdimage script last I checked
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh btw can you check if the issue is with arora and konqueror webkit part as well?
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: im reading it once again ;)
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: btw whats this? 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not easily.  I don't have any of those installed.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not even konqueror webkit part?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nope.  Just stock konqueror
<shadeslayer> :P
<pythonlova> this
<pythonlova> konquer the world!
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That and I'm pretty allergic to the LP web interface, so I try to minimize my use of it.
<pythonlova> <3 konqueror
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: 'this' as in this->func() ??
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe...
<pythonlova> aye
<pythonlova> this as in this :P
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: you make strange code.. :P
<pythonlova> how so?
 * pythonlova does not do loads of inline code in .h  :P
<pythonlova> although I do that at times ;)
<pythonlova> JontheEchidna: ^ afraid now? :P
<shadeslayer> hehe... :D
<JontheEchidna> :P
<pythonlova> also I am not dbus and strip whole environments
 * pythonlova has no clue how to reliably check whether to use kwallet -.-
 * lex79 finished to refresh Qt patches
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: whats the first line of ruby code? something like usr/something/ruby...
<shadeslayer> why's poignant guide is silent on that stuff
<lex79> shadeslayer: instead of chatting, do your packages :P
<pythonlova> shadeslayer: #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<pythonlova> well
<pythonlova> technically you do not need that stuff :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: just uploaded kdetoys :D
<pythonlova> one can also run ruby filename
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> oh please ... someone patch dolphin so that it just asks for passwords once when opening ssh locations
<shadeslayer> not everytime i go in a folder -.-
<ScottK> pythonlova: I think subversion has some magic to know if it should use kwallet or gnome-whateveritis
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148116 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/main.cpp Make Muon a KUniqueApplication
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: If I can report a bug in Muon, the Hungarian characters are wrong on the Dependencies page of a package: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/images/dependencies.png (However I don't where they come from…)
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: I fixed that shortly after alpha1 ;) (The translations in that case came from apt)
<JontheEchidna> I was just getting the text from apt in the wrong format
<ulysses> …and the apt translation came from Debian, which answers many questions:P
<Quintasan> god damnint
<Quintasan> can't I modify vim's rules file so that I get it compiled statically?
<lex79> shadeslayer: update the wiki when you upload a package
<lex79> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: What are your font hinting settings? They look really good
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: ok so we can declare stuff in ruby without telling ruby what it actually should contain? like http='name' automatically sets http to contain a string? 
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: It's the new Ubuntu font from the private PPA
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill update all of it in one go
<shadeslayer> less noise that way
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: yeah, I have the beta font, but yours looks better than mine
<pythonlova> ScottK: supposedly it uses the env var to check for a KDE session
<pythonlova> though IIRC there is also a binary for that
<pythonlova> well
 * pythonlova doesnt wanna look at this anymore today
<pythonlova> shadeslayer: yes
 * shadeslayer gets it now
<shadeslayer> pythonlova: thanks ;)
<shadeslayer> also.. ruby++
<lex79> shadeslayer: I don't like, the wiki is here for that, to check the progress
<shadeslayer> lex79: well..if you like more noise.. sure ;)
<lex79> yes I like the noise, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw are you splitting kdenetwork?
<lex79> no, we have not decided yet
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> lex79: wiki updated...
<lex79> thx
<ScottK> Any volunteers to do a MIR for plasma-widget-menubar?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: aha! its a issue with webkit
<shadeslayer> ScottK: in konqueror its almost the same behaviour
<shadeslayer> it saves the comment without any error,but doesnt show the new comment
 * shadeslayer fears jussi's wrath again..
<shadeslayer> i closed one of his bugs :P
<shadeslayer> Bug #588160 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588160 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq hangs on finding printers in cups web interface " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588160
<jussi> shadeslayer: did you fix it?
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> whats the cups port again?
<jussi> 631
<shadeslayer> i dont know the username and pass :P
<shadeslayer> when adding the printer
<neversfelde> reinstall :)
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> 0_o.. you cant ctrl+C apt-get remove :D
<shadeslayer> After this operation, 156MB disk space will be freed. << whoa
<shadeslayer> uh... After this operation, 131MB of additional disk space will be used. << on reinstalling all of the removed stuff
<shadeslayer> jussi: so right now it doesnt hang at add printers :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you file bugs on the LP/webkit thing?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh.. file bugs ON webkit or file bugs WITH konqueror webkit part ?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> the kerning between - and other letters seems off
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoptf1498-jpg.jpg
<ScottK> shadeslayer: On.  Need to get it fixed.  Filing bugs is step 1.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. i guess it should be fixed with lex79 new upload :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why do you guess that?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because i cant be sure :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill file the bug...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: then you'll have time to work on the plasma-widget-menubar MIR while we wait to see.
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: whut! no no... please no more MIR's "{
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ive filed 5-6 already.. :D
<ScottK> It's only one wafer thin MIR.
 * shadeslayer yeilds...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fine... 
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * shadeslayer will have to work all night now ... something he was already planning to do :P
<shadeslayer> ok.. now i have to please ScottK and lex79 ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Eventually you become a developer and get your own minions.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: why do we need it tho? :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right.... :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Part of the planned default install for netbooks.
<shadeslayer> mmm... ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw for each distribution upload we have one source tarball right? like one tarball for lucid and another one for maverick?
<shadeslayer> ( of the same package )
 * lex79 doesn't understand the question :(
<shadeslayer> lex79: suppose i want to upload foo package,in maverick and lucid,do i upload the sources for maverick and lucid seprately?
<shadeslayer> or just upload for one distribution 
<lex79> two uploads, one for maverick with debuild -S -sa (with source)
<lex79> another for lucid with debuild -S -sd (without the source)
<shadeslayer> right.. that answers it
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you want a detailed MIR , like every point on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements explained?
<shadeslayer> or just a simple one,with the basic stuff
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, although it doens't have to be a long explanation
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok... so detailed with small explanation ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no package in debian 0_o
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  It's developed by Canonical.
<ScottK> It's fine.
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 603731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603731 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "[MIR] plasma-widget-menubar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603731
<shadeslayer> feel free to edit the description
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<shadeslayer> correct the stuff about notebooks...
<shadeslayer> *corrected
<shadeslayer> loads of typos today ..:P
 * shadeslayer shifts to merging kadu while artwork builds
<pythonlova> JontheEchidna: IMHO kerning in general is off with that font TBH
<ScottK> shadeslayer: MIR looks good.  We'll see what they say.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kewl :)
<ScottK> Thanks for taking it on
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure np
<shadeslayer> ScottK: look at this https://merges.ubuntu.com/f/freej/REPORT
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> its fricking huge :D
<ScottK> It'll be easier to do that one by hand.
<shadeslayer> yeah.. but still .. look at the conflicts :P
<shadeslayer> the sheer number of conflicts :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any other stuff that needs to be done?
<ScottK> Yes.  No idea what though.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe... like any universe + KDE stuff?
<shadeslayer> since i cant find any :D
<shadeslayer> all i can find is gnomeish stuff... which im forced to do :P
<shadeslayer> omg...
<shadeslayer> Copied from ubuntu intrepid in Primary Archive for Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> since intrepid!!!!
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprint-demo
 * shadeslayer wonders if we have had a new upstream release since then
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For some of us Intrepid seems recent.
<shadeslayer> seems not
<shadeslayer> ScottK: really?
<shadeslayer> we have packages predating intrepid that were being copied?
<ScottK> Probably.
<ScottK> Actually we have a few that haven't been updated since warty I believe.
 * ScottK is out for a while.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw bug 248879 can be closed safely i believe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248879 in fprint-demo (Ubuntu) "fprint and libraries have unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248879
<shadeslayer> uh ok :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<shadeslayer> lex79: can we ship a new bangarang?
<shadeslayer> http://code.google.com/p/bangarangissuetracking/downloads/detail?name=bangarang-2.0~alpha.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<shadeslayer> its alpha build
<lex79> is it sync with Debian?
<shadeslayer> dont think debian has 2.0
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> debian has 1.0
<lex79> yes the package is sync'ed with Debian
<lex79> 1.0.1-1
<lex79> so, wait Debian maybe
<shadeslayer> oh.. you meant it that way :P
<lex79> yes, sorry.... :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok so wait for debian to package new version?
<lex79> ryanakca: ^^
<shadeslayer> lex79: ??
<lex79> ryanakca is the maintainer of bangarang in Debian
<lex79> iirc.... :)
<shadeslayer> right :D
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: new alpha of bangarang out,any ideas if debian gets shiny new alpha,so we can ship it with kubuntu ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/07/blacklisting-drivers-for-some-kwin-effects/
<shadeslayer> might want to take a look
<shadeslayer> lex79: around?
<lex79> shadeslayer: yes now
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> lex79: do we use dh_desktop and  dh_icons ?? or are they depreceated?
<lex79> where?
<shadeslayer> in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> not in a kde* package.. its a package in universe that needs merging
<lex79> uhm
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should ask on #ubuntu-motu then so people there get to know you too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: channel is dead or they dont know :P
<lex79> I think dh_icons is deprecated but not sure
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not anymore.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<lex79> lol
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: pong
<shadeslayer> aah aacid
<tsdgeos> that'd be me
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yeah i just sent a mail to you :P
 * tsdgeos wonders if others will be offended if we start a kde l10n discussion here?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: would be better in #kde-in
<ScottK> tsdgeos: As long as it doesn't involve cursing about Kubuntu translations being crap, I think it's OK.
<tsdgeos> i can try to contain myself :-P
 * lex79 is uploading Qt beta2
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hi translations are in the dump upstream :P
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: I can look into it :)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: oooh
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: awesome :D
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: please do notify when its uploaded 
<lex79> Qt now is 192 MB
<lex79> :(
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: I'll update it at some point tonight or Monday, I'm gone all weekend. Will do.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: no rush ;)
 * lex79 thinks we have some troubles with Qtwebkit packaging
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh oh
<shadeslayer> that means rekonq will be affected as well
<shadeslayer> which means ScottK will be after me again 
<shadeslayer> :P
<lex79> dunno exactly, I don't test it so much
<lex79> I tested it only with youtube and other flash sites
<shadeslayer> uh.. right... flash...
<Quintasan> hmm
<lex79> shadeslayer: so, we still need only to do kdenetwork and kdebingings ?
<Quintasan> anyone knows if there is an ncurses build for armel?
<shadeslayer> lex79: seems so
<lex79> shadeslayer: great, did you push your changes to bzr?
 * shadeslayer is tied up with kdel10n + ninja packaging + MOTU + REVU + Ruby
<shadeslayer> lex79: not yet :)
<shadeslayer> look at the amount of multi tasking :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill push now...
<shadeslayer> none of them need changes tho
<lex79> ok
<ryanakca> ScottK: I've found another groupware server, (package: citadel-suite). I've only glanced at it, but I'm hoping that it will be less of a PITA to setup and run than eGroupWare (which was less of a PITA than Kolab). I assume people are still interested in it?
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm particularly interested in Kolab because it's well integrated with kdepim.
<ScottK> One of their developers was at UDS and trying to get it working better in Ubuntu.
 * shadeslayer has never understood the concept of kolab
<shadeslayer> lex79: do we want kdepim beta in archives?
<shadeslayer> since pim devs have furthered the beta 2 release
<lex79> no, only in experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> lex79: then i need help with kdepim beta :P
<shadeslayer> some of it..
<shadeslayer> ill poke when i get to it in 20 mins
<lex79> ok
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah, according to their website, Citadel integrates with kdepim too, but I'll give Kolab another look, maybe it's better now than it used to be...
 * lex79 uploaded Qt
 * lex79 can screw up kubuntu now
<neversfelde> lex79: great
<lex79> :)
<lex79> neversfelde: still hot? :(
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I read about postponing kdepim to 4.6, so u
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: 4.6 ??? \o/
<neversfelde> upload to experimental
<lex79> maybe 4.6, but they are not sure for now
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: not 4.6 .. its just been postponed by a few weeks 
<lex79> ^
<lex79> depends if the source are stable
<neversfelde> lex79: yes, really, I cannot remeber that it was so hot in Germany, ever since I was born
<lex79> :( I have to go to Hamburg Monday :(
 * lex79 starts to cry
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you have any experience with Qt programming, konq-plugins needs porting to Qt 4.7 and it's pretty trivial.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Qt programming skillz == 0
<ScottK> OK. Me too.
<shadeslayer> but i know some basic stuff
<shadeslayer> QWidget stuff and connect
<lex79> shadeslayer: btw the priority is kdenetwork, you can do kdepim in the next days
<lex79> and kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> lex79: runtime is done :)
<shadeslayer> its in bzr
<lex79> awesome :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You may know enough then.
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah.. kdepim is a PITA tho
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 0_o
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you look at one of the logs, you can see that there's a small change needed because of new features in 4.7 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konq-plugins/4:4.4.0-2/+build/1844855/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.konq-plugins_4:4.4.0-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> IIRC JontheEchidna fixed one of these already.  He might have a hint for you.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-10
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: /build/buildd/konq-plugins-4.4.0/fsview/fsview_part.cpp:151: warning: 'KMenu* KActionMenu::popupMenu()' is deprecated (declared at //usr/include/kactionmenu.h:75) << is one error?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  /build/buildd/konq-plugins-4.4.0/adblock/adblock.cpp:303: error: call of overloaded 'QString(int)' is ambiguous
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok ?
<shadeslayer> uh.. s/??
<JontheEchidna> once 4.5 extragear tarballs are released, that will be fixed
<shadeslayer> so.. i dont have to work on that?
 * shadeslayer takes 15 min coffee break
<shadeslayer> either a) Riddell is hiding from us,because his fb account just changed its status to away.... or b) someone hacked his fb account :P
<shadeslayer> or c) im seeing stuff @ 5 in the morning
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok so,onto kdepim...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so do i work on konq-plugins or not?
<lex79> do it kdenetwork, kdepim is not a priority for now
<lex79> :P
<shadeslayer> ok..
<lex79> shadeslayer: thanks :-*
<shadeslayer> pim needs grantlee in main too
<lex79> yeah
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw did you poke kdenetwork any further?
<lex79> nope
<lex79> kdebindings needs a patch, it is always a beast
<Quintasan> fck yeah!
<Quintasan> got vim on androids
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: after so many hours :)
<lex79> :D
<shadeslayer> btw anyone have the svn checkout link of choqok?
<shadeslayer> http://choqok.gnufolks.org/development/ is failing atm
<shadeslayer> oh got it
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<ScottK> Riddell: I think 27 pixels is about the shortest we can make the panel without trouble from stuff not fitting.
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148185 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (DependsTab.cpp TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp) Make all tabs "no package set yet" safe, so that when QApt::Backend announces that a package changed when we hit the upgrade button, we won't crash loading the ReviewWidget
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdenetwork building
<lex79> good :)
<shadeslayer> with google call stuff in seprate package
<shadeslayer> i can poke other Universe stuff till then :P
<lex79> did you add some build-depends?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> libmediastreamer and libortp
<shadeslayer> both are in main.. dont worry
<lex79> again... :(
<lex79> no !
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> lex79: any problems?
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/91
<lex79> we can't do that
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes i know,thats why google call binary is in a seprate package
<shadeslayer> that will go in universe
<lex79> but libkopete will be build with libmediastreamer and libortp and libkopete is in the CD
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah,but will libkopete want the package is the real question
<lex79> well, I think kopete-gcall requires libkopete to works
<lex79> *to work
<shadeslayer> yes
<lex79> so?
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> but... will the libkopete package also pull in avmediacodec?
<shadeslayer> i know it has a build dep on it...
<shadeslayer> but that does not mean that it will require that package too
<lex79> maybe someone can explain better than me
<shadeslayer> lex79: so you want me to build it without those deps?
<lex79> yes for now
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> building without them now
<lex79> thanks
<shadeslayer> lex79: you can upload to main now?
<shadeslayer> or universe
<lex79> only to main and only kubuntu packages
<lex79> no Universe since I'm not Motu
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> must be a PITA to upload Qt tho :p
<lex79> refresh Qt patches is a pita too :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1/+build/1862598 good stuff
<lex79> :)
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: btw suppose a package is being merged with debian,and the debian changelog has multiple entries,how do i merge the changelogs? just copy over the new debian changes to ubuntu changelog and use dch -i ?
<lex79> you mean multiple entries after our last merge?
<evilshadeslayer> yes
<evilshadeslayer> no one cared to update our package since intrepid
<evilshadeslayer> and debian uploaded updates
<evilshadeslayer> even the source changed :P
<lex79> yes just copy over the new debian changes
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: new deps for kdenetwork i guess http://pastebin.com/Z0BwH8Xg
<evilshadeslayer> libktorrent
<lex79> uhm after the freeze? O.O
<evilshadeslayer> either that,or we ignored it last time
<lex79> you can add libktorrent
<evilshadeslayer> yeah
<evilshadeslayer> other stuff is in universe
<lex79> ok
<evilshadeslayer> and we dont want to add libortp
<lex79> nope
<lex79> JontheEchidna: bug 603824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603824 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Please sync cmake 2.8.2-1 with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603824
<lex79> need ack
<JontheEchidna> ack'd
<lex79> thanks
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: btw suppose debian ships debian-changes-20080303git-3 in debian/patches , would we want to keep that?
<lex79> yes
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/Rzs9zHis << debdiff for package im merging :P
<evilshadeslayer> 10k line debdiff :D
<evilshadeslayer> make that 11k
<lex79> only diff between debian directories is needed, and is better to read
<evilshadeslayer> thought so :)
<lex79> - Set Ubuntu maintainer address, no need to write it in the changelog
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/c54Z5Lxz
<evilshadeslayer> it still has the maintainer thing in changelog
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/YQTYL9t9
<evilshadeslayer> ooh
<evilshadeslayer> kdenetwork failed :D
<evilshadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/26Pc2xJb
<lex79> there are a ton of changes that you didn't write in changelog
<evilshadeslayer> libktorrent still isnt picked up..
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: like?
<evilshadeslayer> the rest of the stuff is from debian
<lex79> see debian/rules for example
<evilshadeslayer> yaeh
<lex79> also copyright
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: line 27
<lex79> source format 3.0 in Debian but not in Ubuntu
<evilshadeslayer> debian has already documented that change
<evilshadeslayer> line 25
<lex79> it seems you forgot to add in Ubuntu package the Debian changes
<evilshadeslayer> lines 14 to 57 :P
<evilshadeslayer> all of them are debian changes
<lex79> why not you merged in the Ubuntu package?
<evilshadeslayer> the only change i made to debian packaging was the dh_icons stuff
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: i have merged ubuntu package....
<evilshadeslayer> get ubuntu package -> get debian package -> merge changelogs of ubuntu package with debian package -> change debian packaging according to ubuntu packaging -> take diff
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148188 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (6 files in 3 dirs) String fixes, plus a few other Krazy-related fixes
<lex79> well, maybe I'm tired, but seems you did the opposite
<evilshadeslayer> hehe.. well .. thats how Riddell told me to do it :P
<lex79> the diff that you do, should show only the Ubuntu changes
<lex79> only the Ubuntu differences
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ive take the diff between the old ubuntu package and new ubuntu package
<evilshadeslayer> not new ubuntu package and new debian package
<lex79> ah
<lex79> the diff says ubuntu -> debian
<evilshadeslayer> yeah thats wrong
<evilshadeslayer> i just named the 2 folders debian and ubuntu :P
<lex79> LoL
<evilshadeslayer> debian means new ubuntu package :P
<lex79> LoL
<lex79> :D
<evilshadeslayer> hehe :D
<evilshadeslayer> anyways.. the patch will be applied with -p1 :p
<lex79> ok
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: remove libktorrent-dev from the build-depends
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/1Hye0uk6 happy?
<evilshadeslayer> :D
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: why?
<lex79> because it ftbs
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: btw libktorrent wasnt picked up
<lex79> did you add libktorrent? or libktorrent-dev?
<evilshadeslayer> oh wait
<evilshadeslayer> it was.. 
<evilshadeslayer> i was reading the old backlog
<evilshadeslayer> ok,will remove
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: bug 603831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603831 in fprint-demo (Ubuntu) "Please Merge fprint-demo from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603831
<lex79> show that in Motu channell
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: already did..
<evilshadeslayer> :)
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: kdenetwork 77 pc built
<kaitos> is kde 4.5 rc1 in the beta ppa build on qt 4.7?
<JontheEchidna> kaitos: yep
<lex79>  kdenetwork 77 pc ?
<lex79> what means? are you building kdenetwork with 77 computer?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ^
<lex79> LoL
<JontheEchidna> where does it say that?
<lex79> <evilshadeslayer> lex79: kdenetwork 77 pc built
<kaitos> JontheEchidna: ah okay, i've been diving into kde development, do you know what i need to do to fix errors like this: http://pastebin.ca/1897610
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: :P
 * lex79 fighting again with kdebindings
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: i meant that kdenetworj is 77 pc compiled with pdebuild
<lex79> sometimes I won
<evilshadeslayer> *kdenetwork
<lex79> ah
<evilshadeslayer> 98 pc right now :P
<lex79> 77% ?
<evilshadeslayer> pc == %
<JontheEchidna> kaitos: it looks like you're trying to build without Qt 4.7
 * lex79 almost wins against bindings
 * kaitos checks environment variables
<JontheEchidna> QIcon::name() is a new function in Qt 4.7, and so are those other two probably
 * lex79 win over bindings
<lex79> \o/
<lex79> lex79++
<kaitos> JontheEchidna: hmm, libdbusmenu-qt2 came from betta ppa, would think it was built off 4.7
<lex79> libdbusmenu is built with Qt 4.7 beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 in beta ppa
<lex79> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51042059/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.libdbusmenu-qt_0.5.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/AMJjCGDk
<evilshadeslayer> seems ok to leave those files
<evilshadeslayer> not last one tho
<evilshadeslayer> hmm.. its already installed by khtml
<evilshadeslayer> debian/kget.install:usr/share/kde4/apps/khtml/kpartplugins/kget_plug_in.rc
<lex79> it's different
<evilshadeslayer> really?
<evilshadeslayer> ok.. will add
<evilshadeslayer> what about the other 2?
<lex79> already installed
<evilshadeslayer> dont think so
<evilshadeslayer> debian/krdc.install:#usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.krdc_rfb_approver.service 
<evilshadeslayer> disabled by #
<lex79> ok, so don't add them
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: where to put -./usr/share/kde4/apps/dolphinpart/kpartplugins/kget_plug_in.rc then?
<lex79> in kget
<evilshadeslayer> kget
<evilshadeslayer> right :)
<lex79> exactly !
<lex79> :)
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: FYI you can read this for an example of merge
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<lex79> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges
<evilshadeslayer> right
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ive sort of grown comfortable with my method :P
<lex79> if you want developers that sponsor your packages you should use that way :P
<lex79> especially here
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<evilshadeslayer> whats wrong with my diff :P
<evilshadeslayer> kdenetwork uploaded
<lex79> \o/
<evilshadeslayer> _now_ i can watch star wars :P
<evilshadeslayer> wait.. havent uploaded to bzr :P
<lex79> also for lucid :)
<lex79> look if there is boost build-depends
<evilshadeslayer> yeah
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: uploaded for lucid as well :P
<evilshadeslayer> in bzr 
<lex79> ok thanks
<evilshadeslayer> np
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: kdegames for lucid?
<evilshadeslayer> yikes
<evilshadeslayer> forgot :P
<evilshadeslayer> kdegames for maverick needs a small change too
<lex79> what change?
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: really bump kde sc dev latest to 4.4.92 :P
<evilshadeslayer> i forgot that ><
<lex79> only in bzr?
<evilshadeslayer> only in ppa
<evilshadeslayer> bzr is fine
<evilshadeslayer> realised after uploading :)
<lex79> well upload with ~ppa2 in version
<evilshadeslayer> yeah
<lex79> if you still have the source is easy to do :)
<evilshadeslayer> dont have the source :P
<lex79> we can survive without it
<lex79> no problem
<evilshadeslayer> dont worry .. i have a zippy connection now :D
<evilshadeslayer> well.. on the other hand..
<evilshadeslayer> meh..
<evilshadeslayer> dget is fail
<evilshadeslayer> i guess i cant dget from private PPA
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I uploaded qt beta2 in ppa also for lucid, should I rebuild all packages for you?
<lex79> or it's not vital?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: maybe libdbusmenu-qt, (I think it wouldn't hurt to update it either)
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ill come back to kdegames in 3-4 hours.. going to sleep now
<lex79> JontheEchidna: so just libdbusmenu?
<evilshadeslayer> ciao
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: ciao :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I think that's the only one causing problems atm
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Anyone know if there's a reason why http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KBackup?content=44998 is not packaged?
<ScottK> What do we normally do for homepage fields for kde-apps/look?
<lex79> we put the page that you linked here ^
<lex79> in copyright we do the same, that page ^
<ScottK> lex79: Tanks.
<lex79> np
<ScottK> ..h..
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> lex79 or JontheEchidna: Would one of you please look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kbackup - Seems to work pretty well.
<solid_liq> anyone know if there's a way to tell Qt Creator to split builds amongst a specified number of processes to utilize my multicore processor better?
<solid_liq> as in, like with make, using -j # to split to # processes
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: there is a missing space bar in the status bar of Muon http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/images/muon/muonremove.png
<debfx> ScottK: regarding the kbackup package: the rules file needs to say "--with kde" instead of "--with-kde"
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> cant install maverick, doesnt find my hdd
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: Yup, that's been fixed. In svn it also tells you how much you will need to download and how much space the install will take.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I don't think that # DEB_KDE_LINK_WITH_AS_NEEDED ?= yes is needed in debian/rules (It's commented out anyways).  The packaging looks great, though
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I had a few moment to start taking a peek at libqapt
<amichair> JontheEchidna: in Cacho::open, I think there's a danger of double-freeing - maybe the deletes should be accompanied by nulling the pointers?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: (my cpp/qt is rusty so I may be wrong)
<JontheEchidna> well, it can't hurt to be safe :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: in package.cpp:72 the !found.end() looks redundant (it's the loop invariant)
<JontheEchidna> I'll probably just do if (d->cache) delete d->cache, etc
<amichair> JontheEchidna: but u still need to null it or it'll pass the if a second time around (but with an invalid pointer)
<JontheEchidna> All the pointers are new'd in the same function, so I don't think that's going to be a problem
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the method can return at various points before such initialization takes place (them return false's)
<JontheEchidna> ah, good point
<Mamarok> my wallpaer and widgets are not rememberd when loging out, using 4.5 RC1 on Lucid , is this a known problem?
<Mamarok> wallpaper*
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148369 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Null our pointers and do conditional deletes to prevent potential double-freeing of pointers.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: that should work. Note that deleting a null pointer is always safe, so the if's are not really needed.
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148370 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Update a note before I forget ;)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: So what you're saying for the loop invariant is that found.end() will always be true, since it  wouldn't enter the foor loop if it wasn't?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: if I'm not mistaken :-)
<JontheEchidna> makes sense
<amichair> (u meant found.end() will always be false)
<amichair> (or !found.end() always true)
<JontheEchidna> right
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148374 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp !found.end() will always be true, since the for loop would not be entered if it was false.
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148375 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp SVN_SILENT: Remove outdated TODO comment
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148376 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Typo fix in variable name
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what does the QMutexLocker in DebugPrivate::stream do?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: apachelogger wrote that code two days ago. I've not had the chance to look over it, but apparently it should be heavily based on qDebug() from Qt
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I wouldn't worry about that class too much, it's only used by people coding on the worker so that they can debug it, since it has to be invoked by a root'd dbus
<amichair> ok... I just don't see what it's trying to guard (unless the qdebug constructor manipulates the stream in some way that is not thread-safe?)
<JontheEchidna> qDebug() is not thread safe, so this probably isn't either
<amichair> so the locker only guards the setType call, which seems pointless
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'll just mention things I see that seem worth mentioning... if it's not really used... good ;-)
<JontheEchidna> It is appreciated, thanks
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148377 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Qt containers should be more efficient than their std counterparts, if the Qt docs are to be believed ;)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: backend.cpp has a '== false' and '!= true', which seem kindof funny
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> synaptic silliness
<amichair> :)
<JontheEchidna> well, I'll be back this afternoon
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148379 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Less confusing boolean crap
<JontheEchidna> feel free to just ping me with things you notice, I'll read the scrollback upon my return
<amichair> gotta go out too. I'll have do some more peeking and poking when I get the chance
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: poke
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu << kdepim runtime is in bzr
<evilshadeslayer> infact... you were the one who told me to sort the install files :P
<yofel> Mamarok: checked if you're not using the wrong activity? happened to me too once
<evilshadeslayer> ^^ yeah,apparently multiple activities get added
<evilshadeslayer> so check for them too ... and delete the ones you dont need
<Mamarok> yofel: define wrong activity? I use the default settings
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: uh.. do you the concept of Activities in KDE?
<yofel> plasma once switched activities by itself here, thus making it look like it forgot my settings, click on the ... menu? on the right edge of the screen, and switch through the acitivities
<amichair> JontheEchidna: package.h docs mention Group/GroupPrivate, is this a leftover after renaming?
<Mamarok> evilshadeslayer: I lost trace and understanding of it, they change it all the time
<amichair> JontheEchidna: package.h: s/Sets an unsets/Sets and unsets/
<Mamarok> yofel: there is no more way to add different activities AFAICT
<amichair> JontheEchidna: or just s/Sets an unsets/Sets/
<yofel> Mamarok: I can add as many as I want here...
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe :P
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: you can add as many activities you want
<Mamarok> yofel: you don't use KDE 4.5 RC1, don't you?
<yofel> Mamarok: I'm running maverick, so I am
<Mamarok> hm, then something is missing on my desktop, how on earth can I do that? The cashew is gone, only the right click works now
<yofel> go to that menu on the right edge of the screen -> Activities
<Mamarok> and I don't want a folder view
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: http://imagebin.ca/view/pRh6yoS.html
 * jussi grumbles again at the fact he cant install maverick
<yofel> (how's that menu called anyway?)
<evilshadeslayer> jussi: ssup?
<Mamarok> yofel: right edge = Cashew, there is no menu
<jussi> evilshadeslayer: it doesnt detect my hdd
<yofel> Mamarok: ah right, thanks, I meant that
<evilshadeslayer> jussi: 0_o
<evilshadeslayer> jussi: not even the alternate CD?
<Mamarok> evilshadeslayer: my desktopdoesn't look like that, no button for the activity
<jussi> evilshadeslayer: not even the alternat...
<Mamarok> crap, what is wrong in my settings?
 * Mamarok goes to remove the config files and tries again
<yofel> hm, if I click on the cashew, I get a menu item called Activities, which gets me the menu from the screenshot Mamarok
<Mamarok> yofel: did you read what I said? I have no cashew, nor menu or whatever, and in the right click there is no option to add more activities at all
<Mamarok> so something is screwed with my configs I guess
<Mamarok> but how did that happen? When upgrading to 4.5 it should update the settings, no?
<evilshadeslayer> jussi: btw whats the channel for bot wars?
<evilshadeslayer> there was this channel for everyone to show their bots
<jussi> evilshadeslayer: botwars?
<evilshadeslayer> right
<jussi> err
<jussi> no idea.
<jussi> perhaps ##test ...
<evilshadeslayer> nope
<jussi> evilshadeslayer: ask in #freenode
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> OK, so my settings were screwed, but now when I andd one activity it adds a bazillion, how can I remove those again?
<Mamarok> add*
<evilshadeslayer> amichair: uh see the stop button
<evilshadeslayer> in my screen shot
<evilshadeslayer> hmm.. no stop button there :P
<evilshadeslayer> well.. if you go over to unamed there will be a stop button
<Mamarok> but why does it add so mayn in the first place? That surely is a bug, no?
<Mamarok> I wanted to add one, clicked on one and I end up with so mayn I can't even count them
<Mamarok> the activity bar is too small
<Mamarok> many*
<Mamarok> or my screen not large enough
<ScottK> debfx and JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> seems jefferai is doing maintainence on his core :P
<Mamarok> hm, seems to be a bug in the Activity bar, it shows all possible activities, so if I a dd anew one it ends up at the right end and I don't see the first ones anymore
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: hmm.. doesnt happen here
<Mamarok> you mean you don't have 30 default activities showing when trying to switch activity?
<evilshadeslayer> no[e
<evilshadeslayer> *nope
 * evilshadeslayer pokes his irc bot
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: im on maverick tho
<evilshadeslayer> but theres not much thats changed between maverick and lucid packages
<ulysses> my wallpaper changed to the default:o
<ulysses> I didn't even touched the keyboard or the touchpad
<Mamarok> evilshadeslayer: I asked in #plasa, apparently a bug thaqt cerates a new activity on every start...
<Mamarok> #plasma
<evilshadeslayer> weird.. 
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: your on 4.4.90 right?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> what about 4.4.92, any ETA?
<evilshadeslayer> hmm.. 
<Mamarok> or are the buildservers lame again
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: probably a few more hours
<evilshadeslayer> i think lex79 uploaded a new Qt snapshot
<evilshadeslayer> so maybe everything needs a rebuild :P
<Mamarok> gah, I hope that thunderstorm is coming soon, I am melting, sweating like a horse
<evilshadeslayer> not sure...
<evilshadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon,India
<kubotu> Weather info for New Delhi, India (updated on 8:00 PM IST on July 10, 2010); Temperature: 88 F / 31 C; Humidity: 62%; Dew Point: 73 F / 23 C; Wind: SW at 6 mph / 9 km/h; Pressure: 29.47 in / 998 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Haze; Visibility: 2.2 miles / 3.5 kilometers; UV: 0 out of 16; Clouds: Scattered Clouds (SCT) : 3500 ft / 1066 m  (FEW) : 4000 ft / 1219 m  Mostly Cloudy (BKN) : 10000 ft / 3048 m; Yesterday's Cooling
<kubotu> Degree Days: 28 approx.; Sunrise: 5:31 AM IST; Sunset: 7:22 PM IST; Moon Rise: 3:37 AM IST; Moon Set: 6:07 PM IST; Moon Phase: Waning Crescent
<evilshadeslayer> 31 oC is kewl
<Mamarok> it's 33°C here and it says feels like 35°C
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<Mamarok> humidity must be 00% now
<Mamarok> 100%
<evilshadeslayer> we had a thunder storm about 2 hours ago
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: lol
<Mamarok> hygrometer say 85%
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: oh poke
<Mamarok> no wind at all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, amichair: the mutex+mutexlocker is there to make it thread-safe
<apachelogger> the mutex locked function will issue the writing to the file stream
<apachelogger> so, unless it is locked two threads can at the same time write to the stream...
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: huh?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: is kubotu koded in ruby?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> that said
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: gimme kode then :P
<apachelogger> jussi: any suggestions what to do with the bot?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google ruby rbot
<kubotu> Results for ruby rbot: 1. rbot: http://ruby-rbot.org/ | 2. InstallGuide – rbot: http://ruby-rbot.org/rbot-trac/wiki/InstallGuide | 3. rbot | The Tom Gilbert Blog: http://linuxbrit.co.uk/software/rbot/
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: ^
<evilshadeslayer> also.. i see loads of ruby frameworks that i can use
<evilshadeslayer> ooj
<shadeslayer> oho
<shadeslayer> i can cause quassel core to crash :D
<Guest85671> remotely
<ulysses> yeah, there's a special topic that can cause Quassel-crash
<Mamarok> it's raining, finally :)
<evilshadeslayer> ulysses: just type /query in quassel
<evilshadeslayer> and voila! quassel crashes
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: w00t
<evilshadeslayer> jefferai: oh hey
<ulysses> then two thing can make a crash
<apachelogger> I am wondering why raise NoAccessToken(subprocess.Popen(["kcheckrunning"]).wait()) does not work :/
<evilshadeslayer> jefferai: i sort of made your core crash :P
 * apachelogger supposes that python does not like exceptions being raised with ints
<apachelogger>         if subprocess.Popen(["kcheckrunning"]).wait() == 0:
<apachelogger>             raise NoAccessToken("0")
<apachelogger> does not work either -.-
<jefferai> evilshadeslayer: what are you doing?
<jefferai> and, stop it :-)
<evilshadeslayer> jefferai: i just put /query in quassel client
 * apachelogger shouldnt apply for gsoc projects that is related to the python
<evilshadeslayer> and the core crashed :P
<jefferai> erm
<jefferai> Sput: ^
<evilshadeslayer> happens in quassel as well
<jefferai> evilshadeslayer: don't do that anymore until Sput or EgS figures out why
<evilshadeslayer> jefferai: sorry.. i didnt know :(
<jefferai> KRF: sorry for the disconnects, blame evilshadeslayer
<apachelogger> awoga
<jefferai> :-)
<evilshadeslayer> just found out :P
<apachelogger> kcheckrunning seems to work \o/
<evilshadeslayer> hehe :D
<Sput> [17:10:58] * /QUERY expects at least a nick
 * KRF tries
<evilshadeslayer> Sput: uh.. what if i want to close a query? i used /query to close a query
<ScottK> However crashing if it's missing is excessive grumpiness about it.
<Sput> it's not crashing here.
<Sput> and I don't think we ever supported closing a query using that
<KRF> eh, crashing the client also closes  the query, so its working, right?
<evilshadeslayer> Sput: i didnt know.. i used irssi before and closed queries with /query :P
<evilshadeslayer> KRF: lol
<Sput> Date:   Thu Apr 22 20:56:22 2010 +0200
<Sput>     check empty args for cmds join+query, fixes #831
<Sput> not in 0.6.1 yet, will be in 0.6.2
<KRF> i dont care. too lazy for using the command line
<Sput> the logical shortcut would be ctrl+w
<Sput> maybe I'll implement that at some point :P
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/6uggXRMq
<jefferai> Sput: it's crashing here, current git
<jefferai> *just* updated it
<jefferai> in an attempt to solve this problem
<Sput> when doing /query?
<jefferai> dunno, I haven't done it
<Sput> so what is crashing?
<jefferai> evilshadeslayer: try again
<evilshadeslayer> jefferai: you want me to crash the core?
<jefferai> evilshadeslayer: yeah, give it a try
<shadeslayer_> what fun :P
<shadeslayer_> its gone isnt it :P
<Sput> when doing /query or what?
<Guest13035> Sput: just /query
<Sput> but with an uptodate core, that can't happen
<jefferai> Sput: there you go
<jefferai> current git
<jefferai> same backtrace I pasted before
<jefferai> um, it does
 * evilshadeslayer is all evil today :D
<evilshadeslayer> KRF: sorry :P
<jefferai> Sput: b1d9c3ea56467245c910ac1de1252c2a91c234f0
<Sput> that's the core version?
<evilshadeslayer> oh also,my networks get disconnected
<KRF> it worked!
<apachelogger> I am so magic
<Sput> wtf, I can see that it's fixed in the code, and I also can't reproduce
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea about the rbot backtrace?
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: supposedly you need ruby-gettext or whatever the package is called
<evilshadeslayer> libgettext-ruby1.8 << ?
<evilshadeslayer> have it already
<CIA-33> [u1-client-lucid-kwallet] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710153146-4jy2x7i6o9q8yt52 * debian/ (changelog patches/01syncd-kwallet.patch) Make patch use kcheckrunning instead of env var KDE_FULL_SESSION, latter will not work for ubuntuone-kde, because the syncdaemon is launched via its service, hence it will not have a proper KDE envrionment.
<CIA-33> [u1-client-lucid-kwallet] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710153214-6r3h48pjljwb3sql * debian/changelog releasing version 1.2.1-0ubuntu3+kwallet2
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: still doesnt fix the issue
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: are you trying to use git?
<evilshadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> that is the fault then :P
<evilshadeslayer> from maverick packages
<evilshadeslayer> 0_o
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that is even more fault
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: use git then?
<apachelogger> cant get any wronger than using ruby packages from debian
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710153518-uy0xkqmbzp9f86ei * syncd-kwallet.patch stinky old patch be gone!
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710153541-d47znck2q9pea5hp * src/statusnotifier/Application.cpp leave parenting to the parents ;)
<evilshadeslayer> :o
<evilshadeslayer> ^^ evilbot is here ... muwhahahahah :D
<evilshadeslayer> evilbot: hi
<evilbot> good evening, evilshadeslayer :)
 * apachelogger broke his u1 syncd \\o/
<apachelogger> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<apachelogger> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
 * apachelogger thinks that something broke in the daemon's dbus interface
<apachelogger> doesnt wanna terminate there :/
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> Traceback (most recent call last):
<apachelogger>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 327, in get_access_token
<apachelogger>     wallet = KWallet.Wallet.openWallet(KWallet.Wallet.LocalWallet(), 0, KWallet.Wallet.Synchronous)
<apachelogger> might well be that something is off there
<Mamarok> oh crap, the rain stopped and it's not cooler :(
<apachelogger> Mamarok: you at least had some rain :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: far too little, it already vaporated and adds to the ambient humidity
<Mamarok> evaporated*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> :/
<Mamarok> but it's still dark outside, and apprently now it gets windy, nice :)
<apachelogger> man
 * apachelogger doesnt get it
<apachelogger> for some reason the second access to kwally gets stuck
<evilbot> far too little, it already vaporated and adds to the ambient humidity
<apachelogger> blocking almost all of u1-syncd
<apachelogger> IndentationError: unexpected indent
<apachelogger> python is made out of love, I can feel it now
<apachelogger> yay
<CIA-33> [u1-client-lucid-kwallet] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710164932-7qrczyzkpnwaqmis * debian/ (changelog patches/01syncd-kwallet.patch) Only ever use one QApp instance, otherwise someone will start crying and the daemon will be blocked.
<jefferai> Sput: yeah, that was the core version
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pongy
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148444 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (globals.h package.h) Fix up apidocs + document the enums
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you agree that we need magic astyle script?
<JontheEchidna> It would be quite convenient
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but where to put it?
<apachelogger> ubuntu-dev-tools maybe?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-dev-tools?
<apachelogger> I was thinking about nuking that one :P
<apachelogger> not sure if there is still useful stuff inside
<evilshadeslayer> evilbot: part
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I haz segfaults!
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger is wondering if the kde 4.5 is bugged here
<sheytan> Hi guys
<sheytan> "Featured Apps" would be thoes that are not in kubuntu, right?
<sheytan> i mean not out of the box
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: probably
<sheytan> shadeslayer ok :D
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: you could do : Installed Apps and Featured APps
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710172339-vwj8upcfcl23flcf * src/statusnotifier/ (CMakeLists.txt StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) Add Configureation and Restart menu entries
<sheytan> shadeslayer no,no. I've got space only for three of them. One will be Digikam. It's soo cool but it's not in Kubuntu :(
<evilshadeslayer> and under Installed apps add something like,These are the apps that come with a default install with Kubuntu
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: whatcha making?
<sheytan> the website ;D
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: oh kewl
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710172711-fu7kg582ktbz8n0d * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp shortcut conflicts--
<sheytan> i'm still waiting for ofir, but he wasnt here from 3day or so :D
<evilshadeslayer> yeah..
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: he gave you his gmail address
<sheytan> i wrote one
<sheytan> today too
<sheytan> but no answer
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148452 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Doc updates
<lex79> shadeslayer: did you upgrade?
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> from ninja?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710174616-g5p2ck1rfyjq5gg2 * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp periods++
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: nope .. your Qt upload already is heavy on my connection :P
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: i can,but itll take time
<shadeslayer> probably 3 hours...
<lex79> oh ok
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710174754-nco1seenvhvgmsy6 * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) slot restart -> restartDaemon
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710174804-7oir7xtyhgyfltxk * src/kcmodule/Module.cpp formatting++
<amichair> apachelogger (JontheEchidna): aiui, the mutex is synchronizing the call to setType and the QDebug constructor, but doesn't cover writing to the stream (or the value of type when it's used)
<amichair> if the stream itself is not thread-safe, then the problem still exists
<apachelogger> amichair: as long as stream() is locked there is not QDebug instance to stream onto
<apachelogger> i.e. we are implicitly locking the iodevice by locking stream() 
<Roran> lex79: kdegames still needs to be fixed with build dep 4.4.92 :P
<amichair> apachelogger: not sure I follow... the lock is released when the locker goes out of scope, which is when the stream() method returns (but before it is used by the caller)
<lex79> uhm?
<lex79> what means?
<amichair> (I mean before the returned instance is used by the caller)
<apachelogger> thread a does aptDebug() << "foo"; thread b does aptDebug() << "bar";
<apachelogger> assuming a gets there faster it will enter stream()
<lex79> evilnhandler: well fix your mess please if you can
<apachelogger> now the mutex will be locked
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around?
<apachelogger> if b gets there the mutex is still locked
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ok
 * lex79 wants explain our qtwebkit mess to apachelogger
 * evilshadeslayer wonders if someone can upload new ruby bot
<sheytan> evilshadeslayer would you like to see the new child? :D
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: yeah sure
<sheytan> evilshadeslayer http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5982/test4oi.jpg
<sheytan> but, it's a mistery. Don't show it to other users here :D:D
<evilshadeslayer> sweet
<Quintasan> \o
<evilshadeslayer> :)
<sheytan> thanks ;D
<lex79> apachelogger: got a minute?
<lex79> he left :(
<evilshadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh oh .. kernel upgrade
<evilshadeslayer> lets see how muon handles it
<evilshadeslayer> since nvidia module needs building as well
<evilshadeslayer> sheytan: i currently like the staging sites implementation of the top bar
<evilshadeslayer> nav bar as you may call it
<sheytan> evilshadeslayer well, it's nothing official yet. I've done it, couse i personally think it's better ;)
<sheytan> but everyone has a personal taste. I can't make everyone happy :D
<Quintasan> yeah!
<Quintasan> got rules for Qt
<Quintasan> sheytan: let's kick the beat!
<sheytan> Quintasan don't know what you mean :D
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> meant for evilshadeslayer 
<Quintasan> :D
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: kool
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: from where?
<Quintasan> Kool
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: want my bot in the channel>
<Quintasan> make it connect there?
<Quintasan> anyone interested in vim for android?
 * apachelogger has a bit of wacky intarwebs today
<apachelogger> lex79: yus?
<lex79> apachelogger: we should packaging qtwebkit from sources that come from here http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/QtWebKitWeeklyBuilds
<lex79> and not from Qt 4.7 source
<lex79> like Debian did -> http://packages.qa.debian.org/q/qtwebkit.html
<lex79> but the name of our source package is a bit mess
<lex79> as usually  :D
<lex79> name of source package -> I mean version number
<lex79> since our version is > than 2.0 (real version of qtwebkit)
<lex79> so now it should be
<lex79> 4:4.7.0really2.0~week27
<lex79> another solution is sync the Debian package, but we have to rebuild a ton of packages
<lex79> this happens because we have rush btw :)
<apachelogger> where is the rush coming from? :P
<apachelogger> lex79: we cannot sync from debian
<lex79> dunno
<apachelogger> or maybe we can, but we should not
<apachelogger> we populated 4:?
<apachelogger> if so, then we cannot just start populating 0:2.0*
<lex79> eh?
<apachelogger> lex79: do we have that 4:4.7.0 qtwebkit package alrady in the archives?
<apachelogger> !info libqtwebkit4 maverick
<ubottu> Package libqtwebkit4 does not exist in maverick
<lex79> 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100706-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> ubottu: you are a troubled robot :)
<lex79> ^ libqt4-webkit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> lex79: so evne our names differ from debian :P
<apachelogger> well
<lex79> exactly
<apachelogger> then we can sync \o/
<lex79> we have to rebuild a ton of packages
<apachelogger> as long as debian does never ever change to libqt4-webkit
<rbelem> apachelogger, lex79, the soname for qtwebkit will remain the same
<apachelogger> rbelem: that does not help with package versions unfortunately
<apachelogger> lex79: a library transition never comes easy :)
<rbelem> but it can increase faster the the soname version of qt
<lex79> apachelogger: why not make 4:4.7.0really2.0~week27
<lex79> we have already did qtwebkit  transition 2 month ago
<lex79> lol
<lex79> another one?
<apachelogger> fabo: do you think that you will change the binary package name to libqt4-webkit?
<apachelogger> like ever
<lex79> apachelogger: no, they want keep libqtwebkit4
<lex79> no sense for libqt4-webkit
<lex79> it doesn't come from qt source anymore
<apachelogger> then we should just sync and transit
<apachelogger> better get it done now than in half a year with 5 packages more that need rebuilding
<apachelogger> otherwise I would go for 4:4.7.0~really2.0~week27
<lex79> 4:4.7.0~really2.0~week27
<lex79> or
<lex79> 4:4.7.0really2.0~week27
<lex79> ?
<apachelogger> that is > 4.7.0
<apachelogger> which does not appropriately reflect the state of affairs
<rbelem> apachelogger, qt webkit 2.1 will be soname 4.8.0
<lex79> we are discussing about the package version
<lex79> not the soname
<rbelem> yeah, i know but looks strange change the version to 2.*
<apachelogger> well, if the version is 2.* then our source package will be package version 2.* ;)
<apachelogger> or should
<lex79> yeaah
<apachelogger> libqwebkit* will represent soversion
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> lex79: well, I would opt for import from debian
<debfx> why not just bump the epoch so the version is 5:2.0~week26-2?
<apachelogger> that would still pointlessly derive from debian
<apachelogger> also an option though, I agree
<lex79> well, monday I will go out, so if someone want care about this...if not I'm going to upload webkit with an epoch bump
<lex79> or with "really" in the version
<rbelem> i would vote for the really :-)
<evilshadeslayer> hehe
<evilshadeslayer> really makes the version confusing sometimes tho :P
<lex79> in the past we did even worse
<lex79> :D
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: whut>
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: what did we do?
<lex79> don't remember exactly but we added "really" and "notreally" or something else in the version
<debfx> "really" only makes sense when reverting to a prior upstream version
<lex79> yes
<lex79> apachelogger: so?
<debfx> qtwebkit probably won't reach version 4.7 anytime soon, so we should bump the epoch
<apachelogger> I still say sync0r :P
<debfx> syncing isn't possible
<lex79> debfx: why?
<debfx> lex79: we can't sync a package that has a lower version than ours, can we?
<apachelogger> debfx: the names are different
<lex79> apachelogger: the name of the source package is the same
<lex79> qtwebkit here
<lex79> and qtwebkit in Debian
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> hmmm
<lex79> buahaha
<apachelogger> talk to jr, possibly we can beat up soyuz
<apachelogger> otherwise we should probably epoch (if fabo agrees)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710194544-zr2ig8iqxalvktpu * src/ (19 files in 6 dirs) testing my new fancy astyle script \o/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710194923-zr5p3mv69e13dlc5 * src/ (36 files in 8 dirs) namespace indention ... spec does not define whether namespaces are indented or not, so general rule of indention is supposedly to be applied
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148483 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp ReviewWidget.cpp) Adapt to signal name change
<Quintasan> apachelogger: urgent ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when I compile Qt, if I want to install all files to /opt/project-neon/
<Quintasan> in project-neon-qt.install I can put only opt/project-neon or I have to use some dirty hacks?
<apachelogger> depends on where it gets installed and what the build system expects ^^
<apachelogger> if it gets installed to debian/tmp/ then it all depends on how dh_install gets called (i.e. what compability level it gets built with)
<eMyller> greetings
<eMyller> sheytan: heya :)
<sheytan> eMyller hi :)
<sheytan> i'm waiting for ofirk too :D
<eMyller> i was about to ask :P
<eMyller> may i see what you've got so far?
<eMyller> sheytan: talk (and a running page) is cheap. show me the code. :P
<sheytan> I don't have to code :)
<sheytan> I'm just a artwork dude ;D
<sheytan> i can show you the mockup
<eMyller> oh.
<eMyller> would be great :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'll just try to reuse your rules :P
<apachelogger> reusing is always an economical choice ^^
<Quintasan> too bad I uploaded it to PPA with no install file
<Quintasan> :/
<eMyller> sheytan: ping me when you get the mockup up
<sheytan> eMyller : http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/3396/test5jy.jpg
<sheytan> already done ;D
<eMyller> thanks; seeing
<eMyller> damn nw connection ¬¬
<sheytan> like it? :D
<eMyller> sheytan: couldn't see more than 1/3 of it yet
<sheytan> oh ;)
<eMyller> [unstable 3g connection]
<eMyller> am wgetting
<eMyller> woo @ "Connection closed at byte 373122. Retrying."
<sheytan> oh oh oh ;D
<eMyller> sheytan: tis looks good :)
<sheytan> eMyller thank you :)
<eMyller> i presume that the area below the header is a wip
<eMyller> but the general idea looks great :)
<eMyller> sheytan: did ofirk started the code already?
<sheytan> yes :) stagging.www.kubuntu.org
<sheytan> http://staging.www.kubuntu.org
<sheytan> this one ;)
<eMyller> oh :) ty
<sheytan> welcome :)
<sheytan> ofir said he might show up here, but he's kinda busy
<eMyller> k.. i've forced this weekend to be free for me (lots of work here too, though). am willing to help with the code
<sheytan> you need to talk to him :)
<sheytan> i only hope you like the stuff i make :D
<sheytan> of course i might change something, and there are bugs to fix, but ofir must accept the general idea :)
<eMyller> good
<sheytan> i will discuss with him some behaviour things, then you can start to code all, if you'll like my ideas :D
<Quintasan> sheytan: I think you should replace the Quassel icon with Konversation one
<eMyller> great. i work directly with ux/js; lemme know if i can join the discussion
<eMyller> Quintasan: will quassel be replaced by konversation?
<sheytan> if it will then we change it ;)
<sheytan> but now i'm working on a general layout
<sheytan> icons come later :)
<eMyller> sheytan: is that page an outdated version compared to your mockup?
<sheytan> eMyller yes, i think ofir created it. :)
<eMyller> mk
<sheytan> eMyller
<sheytan> i have to go :)
<eMyller> :\
<eMyller> ok, see you then
<sheytan> In case you'll see ofir here, show him that mockuup please :)
<sheytan> will be tomorrow the whole day :D
<eMyller> sheytan: sure.
<sheytan> so goddnight all :)
<eMyller> i'll start some code for fun
<eMyller> byes ;)
<sheytan> bye :)
<Quintasan> grrr
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710211137-2ufftpg0p3ko5w8v * data/ (26 files) more icons + install to hicolor = keep fingers cross that this does not conflict stuff, oh well, how little I care about it...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: override_dh_auto_install: $(MAKE) install INSTALL_ROOT=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710211240-o6ii62g7qd0fvral * src/statusnotifier/ (Application.h StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) fix some icon names and streamline tooltip code
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ?
 * apachelogger is wondering why the stupid tooltips do not show the proper icon -.-
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> the daemon is also still dying
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> I have spent less time prototyping the rest api of u1 in cpp than on not making python fall over weirdness in kwallet
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that line, it makes crap install to debian/tmp?
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: whatcha doing>
<apachelogger> yes, no, now, really
<apachelogger> override_dh_auto_install:
<apachelogger> \t$(MAKE) install INSTALL_ROOT=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<apachelogger> will
<evilshadeslayer> i finally learnt how to report bugs to debian.... 
<evilshadeslayer> after a complete hour :P
<apachelogger> only? :O
<apachelogger> not that bad
<apachelogger> next you will learn how they will close it ^^
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: what... 1 hour of my life .. gone... on reporting a bug :P
<apachelogger> dude
<evilshadeslayer> bug 604102 btw ;)
<Quintasan> evilshadeslayer: hacking this stupid rules file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604102 in rbot (Ubuntu) "Please merge rbot 0.9.15+post20100705+gitb3aa806 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604102
<apachelogger> I rather spend an hour of my life on how to report a bug than work day after day with one giganitc bug
<apachelogger> python--
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: why?
<evilshadeslayer> wait wrong question
<apachelogger> try how?
<apachelogger> :P
<evilshadeslayer> nah
 * evilshadeslayer is still formulating the right question
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: the question remains... why :P
<apachelogger> / FIXME
<apachelogger> / static? what is this? where does this belong? omg!
<apachelogger> <3 that comment
<evilshadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic add apachelogger on important ubuntuone-kde code: "static? what is this? where does this belong? omg!"
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | apachelogger on important ubuntuone-kde code: "static? what is this? where does this belong? omg!"
<amichair> apachelogger: sorry for interruptions... thread A calls stream(), gets lock, sets type, constructs QDebug, releases lock. Thread B does the same. Now threads A and B both see the type set by B, but more importantly, they call the << method concurrently on the returned object, which if not itself thread safe, is a problem.
<apachelogger> amichair: good point
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> amichair: indeed there is something bogus, OTOH we only support the msg type anyway, so...
<amichair> apachelogger: in that case, the locker can be moved to protect FileDebugStream::writeData instead, which will synchronize the actual output
<amichair> (unless QIODevice has other unsafe methods which need protection as well - I don't really know it)
<Quintasan> evilshadeslayer: because, I don't know where it is installing files, and we want them in /opt/project-neon :P
<evilshadeslayer> Quintasan: cant you use install files for that?
<evilshadeslayer> ( since all the stuff goes to debian/tmp
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710214018-rb7wnnjv289ar1eg * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) love++
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: kdegames for lucid is up as well
<evilshadeslayer> now onto runtime
<evilshadeslayer> kdepim runtime
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: since kdepim is beta 1,ive versioned it 4.4.85,no issues right?
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> what is upstream's version?
<evilshadeslayer> it doesnt have one -.-
<evilshadeslayer> just kdepim-runtime-beta-1
<apachelogger> in the source I mean
<evilshadeslayer> cant find a version there too
<evilshadeslayer> the extracted dir is kdepim-runtime-4.5-beta1/
<apachelogger> brrrrr
<apachelogger> #define KDEPIM_VERSION "4.5 beta1"
<apachelogger> all hail the unified versioniong scheme
<evilshadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: 4.5~beta1
<evilshadeslayer> really?
<apachelogger> aye
<evilshadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> 4.5 > 4.5~rcN > 4.5~betaN > 4.5~alphaN
<apachelogger> generally N > N~ for that matter
<evilshadeslayer> 4:4.5~beta1-0ubuntu1 <<
<apachelogger> aye
<evilshadeslayer> will have to rename sources tarball as well :?
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: sure, otherwise its not gonna worky worky
 * evilshadeslayer shoots off into space
<apachelogger> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.32-16-generic cannot be found at
<apachelogger> /lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/source.
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> this dkms is quite the evil monster
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that kernel is super old
 * apachelogger goes to cry over all that junk
 * evilshadeslayer uses .35
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe I did not upgrade but muon's sorting still is off
<evilshadeslayer> i haz issues with stable stuff
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/RL3zzTxO.html
<evilshadeslayer> ok kdepim runtime going to ninjas
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ^^ 
<evilshadeslayer> we can copy it over to the publik ppa afterwards
<evilshadeslayer> now onto pim beastie
<apachelogger> how usable is pim?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. the pim devs say its not usable
<apachelogger> cause mabybe we should ship that off to the experimental ppa until 4.5 is out
<evilshadeslayer> and they have postponed beta 2
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: thats the plan
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger cannot use his vms without reboot
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> that totally reminds me on windows
<apachelogger> there you cannot use shiz without reboot either
<evilshadeslayer> any idea how i am supposed to sync my gmail kontacts with Akonadi?
<apachelogger> using the gcal resource I suppose
 * evilshadeslayer has no such thing
<evilshadeslayer> do i need a package?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<evilshadeslayer> like libgcal0
<apachelogger> like akonadi-resource-gcal or something
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is something entered into the search bar at the time of that screenshot?
<apachelogger> linux-image-2.6.32
<apachelogger> or 2.6.32 cant remember ^^
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah. It's sorting by relevance as determined by xapian
<JontheEchidna> not alphabetical
<evilshadeslayer> akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, the sorting bar says it sorts alphabetically :P
<evilshadeslayer> whats the point of akonadi tho?
<evilshadeslayer> i mean.. what does it do?? 0_o
<apachelogger> eat data
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: ok thanks
<lex79> someone want test upgrade from ninja ppa?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: heh
<lex79> lucid or karmic
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: karmic?
<lex79> omg
<lex79> too hot here :P
<lex79> maverick or lucid
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ill upgrade...
<apachelogger> but I wanted to test karmic :(
<evilshadeslayer> to maverick
 * apachelogger already microblagd that we will publish for karmic too
<apachelogger> :/
 * apachelogger was too quick
<apachelogger> :S
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: :S
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer surely will backport to karmic too
 * evilshadeslayer fears wrath of kdepim runtime mingled with kdepim of 4.4.90
<lex79> lol
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: wth :P
<evilshadeslayer> i want to watch star wars ..... and ive been wanting that since the past weel
<evilshadeslayer> *week
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: cant upgrade because i uploaded kdepim runtime beta
<apachelogger> no pythons in star wreck - not worth watching
<evilshadeslayer> now everyone wait till kdepim is uploaded :P
<lex79> delete it from the ppa
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: its still building...
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: really... why???
<evilshadeslayer> :'(
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: itll take about 40-50 mins more
<lex79> well if you don't want upgrade because there is that package
<lex79> delete it
<evilshadeslayer> lol... :P
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ill upgrade.. lets see what happens
<apachelogger> one dot you bun too dot com
<evilshadeslayer> heh
<NCommander> hey all
<NCommander> What's the current network manage rbinary? (I removed it from the systray and can't seem to readd it)
<lex79> NCommander: :-*
<evilshadeslayer> NCommander: right click sys tray > Settings
<NCommander> evilshadeslayer: ah
<evilshadeslayer> ;)
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> if the gnome u1 config was any more responsive one would have to be afraid of it getting stuck
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: updating sources
<lex79> kk
<evilshadeslayer> ugh.. akonadi eating my bandwidth
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: lol http://imagebin.ca/view/o6wY-tKj.html
<evilshadeslayer> see the 200 pc
<evilshadeslayer> lawl...
<apachelogger> ...I got sold but I am not a soldier...
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/1S36yD3.html
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<evilshadeslayer> -.-
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: oh, you are also using sillyFont(tm) :P
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe
 * evilshadeslayer likes sillyFont (tm)
<evilshadeslayer> its fun to see wikipedia in sillyFont
<apachelogger> can someone plz share stuff on the you bun too one with me?
<evilshadeslayer>   The requested URL returned error: 401 << hmm
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: like?
 * evilshadeslayer doesnt understand
<apachelogger> pornviewer
<evilshadeslayer> heh
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 401 :P
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want the published url stuff?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> a shared folder
<evilshadeslayer> right
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: mail sent
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: cheers
<evilshadeslayer> ;)
 * apachelogger overloaded his syncdaemon again ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this nautilus plugin is rather silly at times
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: upgrading.. this will take time :P
<evilshadeslayer> about an hour and a half
<evilshadeslayer> also... i cant seem to import the key now
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-11
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710230600-gym9gpkl42v8p27y * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml introspect /shares
<evilshadeslayer> im off for a while.. will be back when upgrade is complete
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100710230724-2z322xzbrb7sz798 * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp Add shares to daemon and add debug output to ctor, most importantly not-yet marshaled method calls
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: ok
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/UT2Dk3Vd
<evilshadeslayer> thats for kdepim
<lex79> libkleo/cmake_install.cmake maybe is buggy
<lex79> look if you have cryptplug.h in debian/tmp/*
<evilshadeslayer> hmm.. actually that comes from a patch
<lex79> which?
<evilshadeslayer> debian/patches/kubuntu_01_install_headers.diff
<lex79> ah, my patch then :)
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<nuovodna> is kde 4.4.92 arriving on lucid ppa ?
<lex79> yes when is ready
<lex79> :P
<evilshadeslayer> nuovodna: shortly ..
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: well we have to rewrite that patch I think
<evilshadeslayer> :(
<evilshadeslayer> kk
<evilshadeslayer> its a HUGE patch tho
<nuovodna> great now i m going to bed i hope that at 10 AM of 12 July (Rome hour) i can upgrade :)
<lex79> we need that patch to build kopete-cryptography
<evilshadeslayer> ah..
<lex79> evilshadeslayer: disable for now
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: uh.. ok
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: build with debuild -nc?
<lex79> try...
<evilshadeslayer> meh
<evilshadeslayer> fails...
<lex79> rebuild with the patch disabled
<lex79> :)
<evilshadeslayer> -sa then :P
<lex79> k
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: wait for 40 mins now  for next error :P
<lex79> :D
<evilshadeslayer> or not
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/W3qkDkUJ
<lex79> try with quilt pop -a
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148525 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add a saveSelections() function and a readSelections() function. Frontends can use these functions to save and load user markings. Provides full Synaptic compatibility
<lex79> then debuild again
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> fsck
<evilshadeslayer> mega fsck
<evilshadeslayer> all my work... lost
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: i rm -rf the debian/ dir
<evilshadeslayer> -.-
<lex79> good
<evilshadeslayer> and there was TONS of stuff
<evilshadeslayer> that was changed
<lex79> I fixed some your changelogs in bzr
<lex79> like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegames/ubuntu/revision/77
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: any issues?
<lex79> or this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/93
<evilshadeslayer> uh
<lex79> or this
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu/revision/75
<evilshadeslayer> wow
<lex79> ^ well, ^ that is not your fault :P
<lex79> now you discovered why we put UNRELEASED in the changelog -.-
<evilshadeslayer> hehe :)
 * evilshadeslayer is not happy with what he did
<lex79> :(
<evilshadeslayer> now it will take me atlease 4 hours to fix kdepim :/
<evilshadeslayer> *atleast
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> i can watch star wars till it builds :P
 * evilshadeslayer hunts for headphones
<evilshadeslayer> oh wait
<evilshadeslayer> im saved!!!
<evilshadeslayer> kdepim_4.4.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1.debian.tar.gz
<evilshadeslayer> saved me :D
<evilshadeslayer> its the old debian folder :D
<lex79> :)
 * evilshadeslayer pushes to personal bzr before he does stupid stuff again
<TecnicoDPC_> :)
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: upgrade almost done.. 30 mins more
<lex79> ok
 * evilshadeslayer is scared ... what happens when apt-get dist upgrade meets debuild :P
<evilshadeslayer> my laptop will probably be blown to bits....
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: you will owe me a new laptop then :P
<lex79> don't look at me :)
<evilshadeslayer> kubotu: learn that lex79 owes me a new laptop if this one is blown to pieces
<kubotu> okay, learned fact #1: lex79 owes me a new laptop if this one is blown to pieces
<evilshadeslayer> wow.. first fact....
<lex79> lol
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<evilshadeslayer> how come :P
<evilshadeslayer> fact 1
<evilshadeslayer> !fact 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fact 1
<evilshadeslayer> uh
<evilshadeslayer> kubotu: fact 1
<kubotu> fact #1 of 1: lex79 owes me a new laptop if this one is blown to pieces [from evilshadeslayer!~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer on Sun Jul 11 03:03:15 +0300 2010 in #kubuntu-devel]
<evilshadeslayer> kubotu: 42?
<evilshadeslayer> kubotu: 42
<evilshadeslayer> brrrr
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: upgrading.. so far so good :)
<lex79> good :)
<lex79> I can't upload oxygen-icons, kdeartwork, kdetoys and kdewebdev
<lex79> :(
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: why?
<lex79> they are not yet in the set of the packages
<lex79> see ubuntu-devel chan :)
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148530 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h muonui.rc) Add a GUI for saving/restoring package markings, like in Synaptic
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148531 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp SVN_SILENT: Teeny string fix
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148532 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp SVN_SILENT: Ssh!
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: kde 4.4.92 good to go on amd64 maverick
<evilshadeslayer> not a single error
<lex79> ok, I'm copying to beta backport
<evilshadeslayer> kool
<lex79> done
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: kdepim builds fine without the patch
<lex79> ok push to bzr, and write in changelog that you disabled the patch
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: uh.. we dont need that patch?
<lex79> and write that we have to fix it to build kopete-cryptography
<lex79> well, if you want fix the patch go ahead
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: im applying the patch inline ;)
<lex79> ok, but usually we don't want patch inline when we release the package
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: ill upload to experimental with patch disabled for now
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can we survive without oxygen-icons, kdeartwork, kdetoys and kdewebdev for one-two days?
<lex79> or until someone can upload them?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, those aren't too terribly important
<lex79> ok I'm going to upload RC2 to maverick
 * lex79 plays with his power
<evilshadeslayer> E: kdepim source: weak-library-dev-dependency kdepim-dev on libkdepim4 (>= ${binary:Version})
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/cgikQMUb :P
<lex79> lol
<evilshadeslayer> thats _after_ i put in so much work :D
<evilshadeslayer> ill poke this later :)
 * lex79 can also retry packages in LP now
<evilshadeslayer> hehe
<evilshadeslayer> nice
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: do some MOTU work :P
<lex79> but only the packages that I upload
<lex79> :P
 * evilshadeslayer watches Star Wars Ep V
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148534 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp If there are uncommitted changes when the user tries to exit, offer to save those changes, discard them, or cancel the exit. Also include a "don't ask again" checkbox for those who may prefer that
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148535 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) In case of save failure (insufficient permissions, etc) while asking on exit, ask again so that we don't lose the user's information by quitting
 * JontheEchidna has a dataloss bug on the loose for 4 minutes 56 seconds :o
<lex79> lol
<evilshadeslayer> cya then
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: i haz broken kde with kdepim-runtime beta :P
<evilshadeslayer> so ... fixing kdepim now
<lex79> :D
 * spikeb is attempting to fix a papercut
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: any idea where  usr/lib/libeventviews.so.4 goes?
<evilshadeslayer> spikeb: go go!
<evilshadeslayer> spikeb: which bug tho :)
<spikeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/259793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259793 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin description in Add/Remove Applications is overly geeky" [Wishlist,In progress]
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/40yjqgpw
<lex79> nope, maybe it's a new package
<evilshadeslayer> hehe :P
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: noooooooooo
 * evilshadeslayer is sad again
<megaevilshadesla> im so evil that i cut my nick off
<lex79> well, in general, I think there are new binary packages to do in kdepim
<megaevilshadesla> ew
 * megaevilshadesla is not happy et al
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: so i guess this is a new lib
<lex79> yes
 * megaevilshadesla reads http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<lex79> megaevilshadesla: do you have usr/lib/libeventviews.so.4 and usr/lib/libeventviews.so.4.5.0 ?
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: libeventviews4 <<
<megaevilshadesla> yes
<lex79> ok for libeventviews4
<megaevilshadesla> kewl
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: kde pim event view library?
<megaevilshadesla> in short desc
<lex79> uhm dunno :D
<lex79> should be
<lex79> kde pim -> KDE PIM
<megaevilshadesla> of course 
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: http://pastebin.com/fCNds3vR
<lex79> KDE PIM Event View library -> event view library for KDE PIM
<lex79> event views
<megaevilshadesla> ok
<megaevilshadesla> lex79:  usr/lib/libkdepimdbusinterfaces.so << should i install that?
 * megaevilshadesla doesnt think so
<lex79> is there also libkdepimdbusinterfaces.so.4 and .so.4.5.0 ?
<megaevilshadesla> yep
 * maco just explained in #ubuntu-classroom why kubuntu is the awesomest ;-)
<lex79> only libkdepimdbusinterfaces.so.4 and .so.4.5.0 have to go in the package
<megaevilshadesla> :P
<megaevilshadesla> maco: whee
<lex79> libkdepimdbusinterfaces.so goes into not-installed
 * megaevilshadesla is too evil to come into #ubuntu-classroom
 * maxwellian marvels at the many names of shadeslayer
<maco> pleia2 tried to win people over to xfce and i went for kde
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: oh you didnt meet my brother did you :D
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: ^^
<megaevilshadesla> Roran: say hi
<Roran> megaevilshadesla: incorrect usage, ask for help using 'Roran: help say'
<maxwellian> megaevilshadesla: Heh. :)
<megaevilshadesla> :S
<maxwellian> Man, thanks for the pointer about #ubuntu-classroom, I didn't even know about that channel.
 * maxwellian has been missing out!!
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: which channel?
<megaevilshadesla> oh
<megaevilshadesla> #u-c?
 * maxwellian nods
<Roran> | maxwellian: hi
<Roran> maxwellian: ssup?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload plasma-scriptengine-googlegadget from ninja? it's tiny
<lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe also kdetoys
<lex79> 392.6 KiB
<Roran> lex79 he could do it... but then he would have to kill you :P
<lex79> naaahhhh :)
<megaevilshadesla> Roran: ok bye
<Roran> see ya megaevilshadesla
<megaevilshadesla> Roran: quit
<megaevilshadesla> kubotu: markov enable
<megaevilshadesla> bah.. its disabled :S
<megaevilshadesla> lex79:  usr/lib/libtemplateparser.so << thats not in not-installed but has .4 and .4.5.0 
<megaevilshadesla> +libs
 * maxwellian is still an IRC noob, doesn't know a bot when he sees one
<lex79> and where's?
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: :P
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: Roran (~shadeslay@unaffiliated/shadeslayer/bot/roran) has joined #kubuntu-devel << 
<megaevilshadesla> see the bot part :)
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: kmail.install
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: kubotu and ubottu are others ;)
 * megaevilshadesla just realised we dont have ChanServ in here
<lex79> who added libtemplateparser.so in kmail.install?
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: no one
<maxwellian> megaevilshadesla: Kubotu and ubottu are known to me, but Roran is a new one for me. :)
<lex79> uhm? you saw that libtemplateparser.so is in kmail.install.....
<maxwellian> megaevilshadesla: Are you allowed to have your own bots on Ubuntu channels?
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: i meant taht libtemplateparser.so.4 and libtemplateparser.so.4.5.0 are in kmail.install but not libtemplateparser.so
<lex79> *said
<lex79> it's right
<megaevilshadesla> maxwellian: i think so... as long as they dont create a fuss..
<megaevilshadesla> jussi: ^^
<megaevilshadesla> or maybe maco knows as well :P
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: ill add it to not-installed
<lex79> ok
<maco> normally no
<maco> they have to be approved by the kubuntu council
<maco> erk
<maco> irc council
<maco> brain fail
<maco> :)
<megaevilshadesla> maco: ok.. :)
<megaevilshadesla> Roran is basically a copy of kubotu :P
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: do we install *any* of the .so files?
<lex79> in general we install .so.4 and .so.4.5.9
<lex79> in general we install .so.4 and .so.4.5.0
<lex79> and we put .so in not-installed
<megaevilshadesla> ok
<megaevilshadesla> now where does  usr/lib/kde4/messageviewer_bodypartformatter_text_xdiff.so go :P
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: ^^
<lex79> I don't know
<megaevilshadesla> lex79:  usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_akonotes_list.so ?
<lex79> they are plugins, so in some packages have to go
<lex79> but dunno where
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: i think the first one goes to debian/libmessageviewer0.install
<lex79> probably
<megaevilshadesla> lex79:  usr/lib/kde4/messageviewer_bodypartformatter_text_calendar.so would go to the new lib ?
<megaevilshadesla> or message viewer?
<megaevilshadesla> message viewer
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: bah.. we need another new package -.-
<megaevilshadesla> akonotes <<
<lex79> you have to rush
<lex79> *too
<megaevilshadesla> im trying
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: why tho :P
<megaevilshadesla> need another hour or so...
<megaevilshadesla> 50 more files remaining :S
<lex79> you have also to see in the source where those files come from
<lex79> not just in the .install files
<megaevilshadesla> 35 more :D
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: how do i see that? :P
<lex79> in the source
<lex79> with no rush for example
<lex79> :)
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: aha.. the plasma_applet_akonotes_list seems to be from kjots 
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: should i split a package for just the plasma stuff?
<lex79> did you see in the source?
<lex79> split a package?
<megaevilshadesla> yes
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: http://pastebin.com/9e88yy0Q
<megaevilshadesla> lex79: since its a plasmoid,do i ship it with kjots?
<lex79> since it comes from kjots, it has to go in kjots package
<megaevilshadesla> ok
<lex79> no need a new package
<megaevilshadesla> whats a .upd file? 0_o
<megaevilshadesla>  usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/knode.upd 
<lex79> data
<lex79> in knode
<megaevilshadesla> hmm
 * lex79 goes to bed
<megaevilshadesla> oi
<megaevilshadesla> :/
<megaevilshadesla> meta poke...
<megaevilshadesla> kdepim done :D
<megaevilshadesla> i think..
<megaevilshadesla> running through pbuilder
 * megaevilshadesla would like some extra credit for kdepim :P
<megaevilshadesla> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> oh crap... lex uploaded the packages at the wrong time -.-
<maco> Nightrose: why does amarok depend on gtk?
 * maxwellian was too terrified to set up pbuilder, when it wanted to install a hundred packages... :S
<nigelb> shadeslayer: megaevil? wow
<jussi> shadeslayer: you need permission for the channel contact, but ion the core channels we would prefer you dont have additional ones unless they are super necessary. what does it do?
<Nightrose> maco: for some ipod stuff
<eMyller> sheytan: no ofirk yet :P
<sheytan> eMyller yeah. It's sunday, maybe he will show up later :)
<eMyller> :)
<eMyller> 6am, time to take a nap
<eMyller> cya
<sheytan> oh, bye :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: last time we tried some package along the fact stack messed up and rbot on 9.04 did not remember the facts across restarts
<apachelogger> anyone with you bun too one account around?
<simulacrum> I
<apachelogger> simulacrum: mind creating a folder with some random files and sharing that with me?
 * apachelogger is wondering if there is a way to accept shares from the desktop
<simulacrum> I'll create them right away
<simulacrum> apachelogger: Sharing is only through email or link-to ?
<apachelogger> simulacrum: apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> well link-to is publish, isnt it?
 * apachelogger hasnt quite figured that out ^^
<simulacrum> dunno either, I've never used Ubuntu One just created an account to see what's all about
<simulacrum> Shared with apachelogger@ubuntu.com  to view files on Jul-11-2010 (waiting to be accepted)
<apachelogger> simulacrum: thank you :)
<simulacrum> Kubuntu team is working on the ubuntuone-kde client?
<apachelogger> no, I am for google summer of code
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I should blog a bit ^^
<simulacrum> Your blog is present on Planet KDE, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<nigelb> apachelogger: how fluffy coming along?
<nigelb> s/how/hows
<apachelogger> a bit stuck right now
<apachelogger> need more contributors ^^
<nigelb> oh
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711100838-c3uja14tz32udo8w * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml introspect /publicfiles
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711103014-hvevmk61q3mzl895 * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp instancify the public files interface
<apachelogger> http://ubuntuone.com/p/9IA/ <-- when apachelogger gets a bug mail ^^
<jussi> hrm that curious, after the last update, I dont have an oxygen theme anymore....
<Mamarok> hm, how do I use the Kubuntu Feedback widget?
<simulacrum> Mamarok: I don't know if Kubuntu Feedback Widget it's usable anymore, i.e. it needs to have surveys in it like for the example it was used like in the example at the bottom of this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-releas
<simulacrum> bleah
<simulacrum> just go the that page to see it
<simulacrum> my english sucks
<Mamarok> simulacrum: well, then the name is misleading, I thought it could be used to give feedback
<Mamarok> it should rather be called Kubuntu Survey, then
<simulacrum> the link I gave you needs an 'e' at the end
<Mamarok> simulacrum: if it is not useable anymore, it should be removed, no?
<simulacrum> I dont know who maintains it, but it could be useful for users providing feedback, I think it was usable only when Kubuntu 10.04 LTS came out
<Mamarok> but since 10.04 is an LTS, it should continue to work
<Mamarok> I'll ask nixternal once he is online
 * apachelogger is wondering how to test upgading without bricking his kdepim -.-
<apachelogger> we need secondary ninja ppa
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> it is published already?
<simulacrum> experimental ppa ?
<apachelogger> well, KDE 4.5 rc
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711110951-vegq70fwa0n5w74l * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp qdebug list of public files in ctor - it is interesting that for me this is empty even though I have like 7 public files :/
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711111042-2uysp0771c24ltov * src/libs/com.ubuntuone.Authentication.xml get rid of old dbus xml file for auth stuff
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can I somehow avoid uploading the whole Qt tree to PPA while I have only changed the rules file?
<apachelogger> sure, do not make it a native package :)
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> 1.0-0ubuntu1+{revno}?
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711112015-ky6n877mmjzmlxxt * src/auth/ (AccessToken.cpp AccessToken.h AuthHandler.cpp) rename httpdaemon var to httpd (still no m_ though, somehow would seem off TBH)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, the tarball needs to be found as $SRCNAME_$SRCVERSION.orig.tar.[supportedcompression]
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> okay
<apachelogger> goto++
<apachelogger> goto--
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711120759-nlli6btda9qq6d5y * src/auth/ (AccessToken.cpp HttpDaemon.cpp HttpDaemon.h) httpd only reacts to callbacks with appropriate nonce
<sheytan_> eMyller ping pong. Ofir is here :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we haz apturl handling in rekonq git :P
<shadeslayer> also... not sure what you mean by the rbot thingy 
<shadeslayer> uh
 * shadeslayer dances like mad
<shadeslayer> well... anyone up for kdepim testing ?
<shadeslayer> the beta release
<shadeslayer> now i just have to fix the changelog :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am sure openSUSE users will appreciate the way it was implemented
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<apachelogger> apt+http missing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im working on a proper implementation,im learning how to code it....
<shadeslayer> uh oh..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how useful is kdepim 4.5b1 really?
 * apachelogger is considering giving it a shot at breaking his data just so he can annoy krake with bugs :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.... kdepim devs have said its not usable much
<shadeslayer> they have even delayed beta 2
<apachelogger> so you did not try it?
<shadeslayer> and ... kdepim makes  you cry when you package it
 * apachelogger did use KDE 4.0 when it was not 4.0, so... :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im trying
<shadeslayer> but lex uploaded kde 4.4.92 packages so couldnt build in pdebuild
<shadeslayer> had to directly upload to ninjas....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also.. grantlee has to be moved to main before we can upload to main
<apachelogger> kdepim does not go to maverick official
<apachelogger> not unless it is clear that it will be superior to 4.4 by the time of release
<apachelogger> otherwise the devil himself might come and pay us a visit
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats why it needs testing
<shadeslayer> also.. if kdepi, devs say that the beta 2 is good to use
<shadeslayer> *kdepim
<apachelogger> then we still would not move it to maverick :P
<apachelogger> I did see that too often happen
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> "needs testing, lets move it to $devseries" - "ah, it works fine enough for the 30 testers, lets leave it in for the release" - "you stupid developers are not thinking about us users!!! go burn in hell!!! I hatez u!!!!"
<shadeslayer> lulz
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100711124537-no7fm9zmbmhbcxix * debian/changelog releasing version 0.0.0~alpha1+1-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when can we haz maverick packages?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> now I also have a syncd branch :P
<apachelogger> another package I do not care to forward port
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> which leaves more workz for us :P
<apachelogger> http://ubuntuone.com/p/9IA/ \o/
<apachelogger> more bugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh also.. i didnt port kdepim to lucid.. as of yet :P
<simulacrum> apachelogger: yep, no upload there
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: would be nice to have, though :)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/exterminate.ogg
<apachelogger> here we go
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you *want* kdepim beta ? :D
 * apachelogger lovse when he gets bug mails 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ill port it today... but no guarantees :D
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: weren't you asking for testers?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bangarang
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes.. ok,ill start porting it in 30 mins...
<shadeslayer> right now... have to fix in maverick first :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: package will be in experimental ppa
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thanks, I will ahve a look later
<Mamarok> have*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh oh .. kraft is ready to be backported
<shadeslayer> to lucid
<shadeslayer> but no one is looking at it :S
<Quintasan> PIZZA
<Quintasan> ~!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :D
 * apachelogger closes eyes
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I will :)
<apachelogger> the all new eyePhone \o/
 * shadeslayer haz pancakes instead
<Mamarok> apachelogger: as long as you are not driving right now...
<shadeslayer> the all new Droid X
<shadeslayer> beat that
<apachelogger> Mamarok: if I were ircing while driving it wouold also be pretyt bad :P
<shadeslayer> rofl
<apachelogger> ScottK does that at times I hear :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I know a few who do that
<shadeslayer> well .. atleast it sets up fine :P
 * shadeslayer fires up kontact
<Mamarok> the plague of the smartphones, too many connection possibilities, and fits on the wheel
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i haz kdepim beta 2
<apachelogger> I am too busy singing to do ircing while driving ;)
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> beta 1
<shadeslayer> anyone want a screenshot?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why, is it so different?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: different?
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/Fxs4-AU.html
<shadeslayer> screenie
 * shadeslayer cant find anything different
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, if there is no differenc in appearance, why do we need a screenshot then?
<shadeslayer> because it says beta :P
<apachelogger> so we know there is no difference in appaerance :D
<apachelogger> you know ... pictures or it didnt happen :0
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I believed you without a visual proof :)
<shadeslayer> :P
 * Mamarok is quite a confident person
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> wth... imap isnt working :S
<apachelogger> blame krake :P
 * shadeslayer starts pelting krake
<shadeslayer> wow.. its slowwww
<shadeslayer> oho
 * shadeslayer marvels
 * apachelogger dcs :P
<shadeslayer> full integration with akonadi
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> 1500
<apachelogger> time for coffee break! :D
<shadeslayer> kubotu: praise apachelogger
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: youve disabled half the stuff
<shadeslayer> more than half...
<shadeslayer> heh... kmail shows 5k unread messages.. but no messages
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: account wizard got a much needed facelift
<shadeslayer> brb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because half the stuff is either offensive, flooding, or simply pointless
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh... akonadi has issues
<apachelogger> is that a prerelease too?
<shadeslayer> dont thinks so
<shadeslayer> how do i find out?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1898398
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> InnoDB: Check that you do not already have another mysqld process
<apachelogger> is another akonadi-server running :P
<apachelogger> otherwise go to #akonadi
<apachelogger> and beat them with it
<apachelogger> really hard
<apachelogger> that stupid mysql stuff -.-
<shadeslayer> lets see..
<shadeslayer> i killed akonadiserver
<shadeslayer> starting again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/mzB53MnT
<shadeslayer> same thing :S
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you poke bug 603276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603276 in kraft (Ubuntu) "Please backport kraft" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<KRF> apachelogger: *bling*
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/astyle-kubuntu
<apachelogger> also I wanted to ask something, I forgot :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not member of the backport squad
<shadeslayer> :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: neat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh right ... my new incoming bug mail filter -> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/exterminate.ogg
<JontheEchidna> lmao
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: any suggestions what widget I could produce in my UDW talk?
 * apachelogger was thinking about a Quintasan troll with spinning head ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: something simple imo
<shadeslayer> like a basic widget to control amarok with dbus... << if thats not too hard :D
<apachelogger> now that is one large button
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/99x6RVjG.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: easier done in CPP ;)
<apachelogger> though it shouldnt be too hard in ecmascript either
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> there sure is a dataengine though
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nowplaying \o/
<apachelogger> seems to expose mpris, so we should be able to write a plasmoid based on that
<apachelogger> though, maybe I should intro to something less dataengine first
<apachelogger> maybe first a small troll and then a plyget
<apachelogger> oh that name is truely awesome
<apachelogger> player widget = plyget :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Riddell: shadeslayer: i just booted into the live cd i brought from akademy to rescue my system
<Nightrose> it freezes just like the current install :(
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: at login?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should I come visit you to rescue your system?
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: well somewhere in kdm again yes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: please!
<apachelogger> who pays?
<Nightrose> canonical
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> that said, I still did not send the randa stuff to he e.v.
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> Riddell: does the canonical pay me for fixing upstream systems? :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell's interwebz is down :/
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> the dictator is not here either
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, currently I cannot promise no nothing
 * shadeslayer still thinks we should bang the ubuntu-X guys
<apachelogger> XXX
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you could let me ssh0r
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I suppose tty works?
<Nightrose> in rescue mode yes - else no
<apachelogger> well, rescue mode is good enough as long as you turn on networking :_
<apachelogger> :)
<Nightrose> k - sec - it's checking disk atm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: spinning trollface?
<Quintasan> count me in!
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148675 * trunk/ (30 files in 5 dirs) astyle++
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok - i'm behind a router though and not sure if ssh is set up properly here atm
<Nightrose> i have a command line now
<Nightrose> with network
<JontheEchidna> ~karma astyle
<kubotu> karma for astyle: 1
<JontheEchidna> ~karma TODO
<kubotu> karma for TODO: 2
<shadeslayer> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> shadeslayer has neutral karma
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *shadeslayer_618454918
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, you probably need to forward port 22 to your machine
<Quintasan> ~karma Quintasan 
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 2
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: want me to neutralise it? :P
 * Quintasan goes to his hidden stash
 * Quintasan takes out banhammer
 * Quintasan smashes shadeslayer with banhammer
<shadeslayer> !banhammer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banhammer
<shadeslayer> kubotu: hammer
<shadeslayer> :S
 * shadeslayer sort of hates akonadi for eating his bandwidth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: report bug
 * apachelogger is wondering whether to go home today or tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... i did add alot of resources :P
<shadeslayer> and virtuoso is eating my CPU
<shadeslayer> makes me switch to gnome :|
<shadeslayer> +want
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still it should not do that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I generally think one should be able to assign max up/down rates
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess.. ill report one
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> bbl.. 
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148677 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Fix up the xapianIndexNeedsUpdate() function.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: should be forwarded now
<apachelogger> flashinglabel is not working! omg! :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ip?
<Nightrose> 92.200.88.150
<apachelogger> ssh: connect to host 92.200.88.150 port 22: Connection refused
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are you sure ssh is installed on your machine?
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Nightrose> ssh yes - if it is set up to accept connections i dunno
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> installing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you ever use flashinglabel? ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: DONE
<JontheEchidna> is that a Plasma thingie?
<Nightrose> done even
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok, now I need a user name and password (preferrably with sudo access ^^)
<apachelogger> connection works now :D
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> let me quickly change my pw
<apachelogger> the qpainter hates me :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix Nightrose's PC first  :P
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148684 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp This won't work. The stat time should catch this case though
<apachelogger> I really wonder why flashinglabel does not work
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh.. i think kate.desktop is missing from kdebase
<shadeslayer> or whatever package it is in
<shadeslayer> when i launch kate.desktop it complains about krunner not bein able to find it
<lex79> not here
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh btw do you have maverick?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdepim beta in ninja :)
<lex79> good :)
<shadeslayer> will upload for lucid in a few mins
<lex79> remember that those packages have to go to experimental
<lex79> not into beta backport :)
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> theyre still in ninja tho.. feel free to copy them over
<lex79> you can copy
<lex79> choose copy from the web UI, not rebuild
<lex79> but test them before :)
<shadeslayer> yeah im testing them :D
<shadeslayer> they install fine
<shadeslayer> just need to add some more changes
<shadeslayer> lex79: no need to enable the headers patch?
<lex79> no for now
<lex79> if you can fix go ahead, if not, leave it disabled
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> i wont be able to :P
<lex79> add a file KUBUNTU.TODO and write that we have to fix that patch
<lex79> and before to push in bzr, run "bzr add"
<Nightrose> for the record: apachelogger is the awesome
<Nightrose> i have a working system again
<Nightrose> \o/
<mfraz74> Upgraded to KDE 4.5 RC 2 today and I now have an extra app on the menu - ExpoBlending
<mfraz74> If I try to run it, I'm told that it is unable to find align_image_stack executable.
<shadeslayer> lex79: ^^ we need to add a dep on hugin on that package
<shadeslayer> where ever it comes from :P
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: install hugin till then
<mfraz74> point is, I shouldn't have apps appear on the menu that require something else to be installed before I use them
<mfraz74> and that I didn't ask for
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: i know,this does seem to be a issue
<lex79> I don't thin it comes from KDE packages
<lex79> *think
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: it seems to have something to do with kipiplugins
<lex79> we haven't updated kipiplugins in these days
<mfraz74> lex79: it wasn't there with kde 4.5 rc1 though
<mfraz74> with a new install how come in Konqueror 2 shortcuts are assigned to ctrl-shift-F5?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: that is with konsole and kopete too... ctrl+Shift+W
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: would that be something to mention on the 100 papercuts page?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: more likely on b.k.o
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: ok
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I think it is better to remove this desktop entry, I did this for the Lucid package, seems that it got lost somewhere
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: what where who?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: Expoblending
<neversfelde> that comes from digikam
<shadeslayer> ohh ... lex79 ^^
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: do you have upload rights to ppa's ?
<shadeslayer> the kubuntu ones...
<neversfelde> sure
<shadeslayer> feel free to upload then :P
<shadeslayer> but consult with lex79 first :P
<neversfelde> probably it is kipi and not digikam, I am not sure about it anymore
<neversfelde> I can have a look at it next week
<shadeslayer> hehe
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148712 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Add a worker function to update the apt-xapian-index, and add WorkerEvent enum members for start/finish
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1148713 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp kDebug()--
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1148714 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Check if the xapian index needs updating on application and after updating the cache, and tell the backend to update the cache if needed.
<JontheEchidna> ~karma kDebug()
<kubotu> karma for kDebug(): -1
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> well, now search should show packages from newly added repositories :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: framebuffer is working?
<JontheEchidna> before it wouldn't until the apt-xapian-index cronjob
<lex79> shadeslayer: I don't think neversfelde has to consult with me :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma pyton
<kubotu> pyton has neutral karma
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -13
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> lex79: :D
<apachelogger> very appropriate
<apachelogger> python--
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> javascript--
<KRF> python+
<KRF> python++
<shadeslayer> ~karma ruby
<kubotu> karma for ruby: 1
<shadeslayer> :o
<KRF> ruby--
 * apachelogger considers giving up on FlashingLabel :(
<shadeslayer> ruby++
<shadeslayer> ruby++
<apachelogger> FlashingLabel--
<Nightrose> apachelogger: it doesn't look good but works until i find someone to solve the actual problem when i have more time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did you do to fix the issue?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: FWIW you could get a daily image or alpha of maverick and try that
<Nightrose> i could also shoot myself in the foot
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: vesafication
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, just the live cd
<apachelogger> since lucid live is also failing
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> good idea
<apachelogger> if maverick live worked you would know that maverick solves the issue
<apachelogger> which is already more than what we know now :)
<Nightrose> indeed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: vesafication?
<shadeslayer> the vesa driver?
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/AaTJy3ca : hmm
<shadeslayer> lex79: ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
 * apachelogger giggles like mad
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping ping ping pingpignngngngn
<apachelogger> omg!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<JontheEchidna> png
<JontheEchidna> *pong
<apachelogger> Quintasan, JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfp.ogv
<apachelogger> this is way too epic
<JontheEchidna> it turns pink!
<apachelogger> way better than flashinglabel :D
<lex79> shadeslayer: I have no time today....
<shadeslayer> lex79: k
<neversfelde> Riddell: I had a look at koffice, it build, but now it failed in the ppa, probably a problem with the Qt transition. I need to test it again, so it'll need more time, but I am working on it
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: Riddell has no interwebs :P
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> why? :)
<lex79> maybe he can read the back log
<lex79> or the log in irc logs ubuntu
<lex79> Hi Riddell !!!
<lex79> LoL
<neversfelde> sure, it is nothing important 
<lex79> JontheEchidna: still ftbs ;( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51737936/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdepimlibs_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> now I dunno
<apachelogger> a nowplaying thingy is not particularly fancy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok,im designing a plugin for rbot which searches kde svn
<shadeslayer> something like !google :p
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it seems there is a bug
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> possibly because play/pause is one button and signal emission is not finished when the dataengine calls for upadate
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/nowplaying1.ogv
 * shadeslayer lools
<shadeslayer> whuz happening
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks good :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pastebin code will ya :D
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> now this is hackish shit right there
<apachelogger> now it doesnt work no more
<apachelogger> fragile++
<apachelogger> ah bangarang broke it
<apachelogger> bangarang--
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> if var print "foobaz" end << in ruby , checks var for what values?
 * shadeslayer is amazed how ruby does not use ; to show the end of a sentence
<apachelogger> in ruby you use puts anyway :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for any true value :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> k
 * shadeslayer is trying to grasp the concept of nil and false
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, false is a bool and nil is, well, null
<shadeslayer> ah.. that way... false == 0 and nill == null
<apachelogger> you are thinking about it the wrong way :P
<apachelogger> false is false
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> like true and false right
<apachelogger> well, bool :P
<shadeslayer> got it :)
<shadeslayer> like in C++ , bool a=false
<apachelogger> under no circumstances must you asume that false == 0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: false is a seprate keyword,thats what your saying
<apachelogger> in fact you can do v=false; if v then puts "a" end; v=0; if v then puts "a" end
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> it still wont print anything to screen tho :P
<shadeslayer> or will it?
<rbelem> hey apachelogger, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/604364 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604364 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> last one will yield a
<apachelogger> exactly because !(false == 0)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got it :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw there was a online ruby terminal too  right?
 * apachelogger is wondering how to convert a qvariant(qpixmap) to a qpixmap in qtscript
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude
<apachelogger> !irb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irb
<apachelogger> !info irb
<ubottu> irb (source: ruby-defaults): Interactive Ruby (irb). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<apachelogger> also, rbot can do eval
<apachelogger> kubotu: eval puts "a"
<apachelogger> well, maybe not mine :D
<apachelogger> or maybe the command is another one
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/4cQu35vb
<shadeslayer> how come it removes ruby? 0_o
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ruby is only a meta package anyway
<apachelogger> rbelem: can you upload that to revu?
<apachelogger> I am getting a headache from using bug reports for updates
<rbelem> apachelogger, ok :-)
<apachelogger> also you might want to poke translators
<apachelogger> +Name[nds]=Digitaalklock (QLM)
<apachelogger> supposedly even in nds QML would be QML
<apachelogger> rbelem: also, whatever happened to -plasma-mobile (0.0~svn20100617-0ubuntu2) maverick; urgency=low
<apachelogger> did you base the update on ubuntu1?
<apachelogger> !info plasma-mobile
<ubottu> Package plasma-mobile does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> !info plasma-mobile maverick
<ubottu> plasma-mobile (source: plasma-mobile): tech preview of the KDE plasma workspace for mobile devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0~svn20100617-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 563 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<apachelogger> rbelem: ought to be based on ubutnu2 :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462187/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whoa :D
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfp.ogv is better though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so your gonna show this on UDW?
<apachelogger> possibly
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> unless I come up with hotter stuff
<apachelogger> something webkitty is always fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean fluffier stuff
<apachelogger> well, isnt my plasma theme fluffy enough? :P
<apachelogger> I could write an animation that makes a pony ride along the border of the widget
<apachelogger> muahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idk.. i mean.. many people would be looking at plasma code for first time.. like me
<apachelogger> add that to the trollface and 
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> that would be overkill
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> well, I am not sure if I want to teach people how to write plasmoids :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw kubotu doenst know any facts
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: fact 1
<kubotu> fact #1 of 1: lex79 owes me a new laptop if this one is blown to pieces [from evilshadeslayer!~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer on Sun Jul 11 03:03:15 +0300 2010 in #kubuntu-devel]
<apachelogger> because starting from 0 learning javascript + KDE + Qt + Plasma in one hour is quite the effort
<shadeslayer> which is about it :P
<apachelogger> hence i generally find it better to just show off cool and awesome shit to motivate 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats why.. design simpler plasmoid :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lulz
<apachelogger> nowplaying is simple :P
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<apachelogger> and yet I doubt a lot of people will understand what is going on
<shadeslayer> looks simple..
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i can understand the meta programming
<apachelogger> there is some nifty stuff going on ... overloading a function for example
<apachelogger> and in general inteacting with stuff outside the scope of the code
<apachelogger> whereas the trollface is straight forward
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which function did you overload?
<apachelogger> dataUpdated
 * shadeslayer has no idea of plasma funcions
<apachelogger> well, in this context I woul dnot mention overloading ^^
<apachelogger> more like, redefine or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw where did you defin the plasmoid object :P
<apachelogger> I did not :P
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> :P
 * shadeslayer drools in horror
<apachelogger> it is of global scope coming from the scriptengine itself
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ooh
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no need to define any headers as well?
<shadeslayer> or are the basic ones included...
<shadeslayer> also.. what does the function keyword do there :P
<apachelogger> nothing to do, just write code and be done with it
<rbelem> apachelogger, i just uploaded to revu http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess thats why plasma is so bloated :P
<shadeslayer> includes all headers and modules and whatnot
<apachelogger> layout = new LinearLayout(plasmoid);
<apachelogger> label = new Label();
<apachelogger> label.text = "hi";
<apachelogger> layout.addItem(label);
<apachelogger> that is about the simplest plasmoid you can do
<shadeslayer> thats somewhat like Qt
<apachelogger> ahhh
 * apachelogger typed sl
<apachelogger> omg
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> only Qt uses QLabel instead
<apachelogger> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> lol... 
<shadeslayer> nice train :P
<apachelogger> horrible if you have a wide terminal :P
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just uninstall sl then :P
<apachelogger> that is no fun
<shadeslayer> omg.. my root partition is 13 GB used :S
<apachelogger> also I type sl 99% less often ever since I have it installed :P
<shadeslayer> btw whats the score?
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you try sl -a?
<rbelem> and sl -al
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> 0:0 hmmm
<apachelogger> rofl
<rbelem> haahha :-D
<apachelogger> rbelem: never did that before :D
<rbelem> that's really nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use with -F as well :P
<rbelem> wow
<rbelem> i did not see that before
<shadeslayer> rbelem: man sl :P
<rbelem> hum....
<apachelogger> rbelem: revu'd
<rbelem> apachelogger, yep :-) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> I mean, I revu'd it :P
<rbelem> ah! ok
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: puts "foo" if var puts "foob" unless var
<rbelem> i will make the changes now :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isnt unless useless at the end?
<shadeslayer> coming from a C++ background... its if(var) cout<<"foo" else cout <<"Foobaz"
<shadeslayer> i really ought to fix qipmsg :P
<shadeslayer> but im too lazy :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, in general that example there is bonkers, but as it stands it is not useless :P
<apachelogger> otehrwise puts "foob" would always occur
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: generally the example is however what you wrote in cpp
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> just that you cannot do puts "foo" if var puts "foobar" and have the right hand side executed if condition is false
<apachelogger> no one writes that shit that way though
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> rails people probably do :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats from why's poignant guide :P
<apachelogger> there is bad coding style there, a lot of it
<apachelogger> which might be intentional
<shadeslayer> ok another example there is : print "foo" if(var) unless (var2)
<apachelogger> to provide a good overview on how many ways you have to archive something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that makes sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it interpreted from left to right?
<apachelogger> print foo if var but only if there is no var2
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> right to left
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> you would also not write it that way :P
<apachelogger> exactlu because of that whut :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how would you write it then? :)
<apachelogger> well, rails devs would probably write it like that + bringing a global var into the game and then use implicity return values
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if !var2 then print foo if var end in 3 lines
<apachelogger> depend on the vars of course
<apachelogger> if there if there is logical connection if !var2 && var print foo end might be the code of choice
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am unloved
<apachelogger> oh
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you are? no way!
 * Nightrose sends some love to apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs and kisses Nightrose 
<Nightrose> :*
 * shadeslayer sends ruby love to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i like if !var2 print foo if var end better
<apachelogger> ruby++
<shadeslayer> more logical it is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: than unless? yeah
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> you'd use unless for real oneliners
<apachelogger> like runGtkUi() unless foo == kde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i like my code to be logical to read,rather than use stupid keywords and squashing code together 
<apachelogger> or puts "hello" unless nodebug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unless makes loads of sense in a lot of situations, just not in every :P
<shadeslayer> hehe.. that i can see ^^
<apachelogger> espescially with heavy procedural code unless has good uses
<apachelogger> if you are mastering the fluently readable code writing
<apachelogger> otherwise you might just as well use if !
<apachelogger> ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw any other books on ruby i might read?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> get hacking :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> ruby-doc.org is all you need
<apachelogger> unless you do rails
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah,ill program something in this week,a plugin for rbot probably
<apachelogger> then you really should read every book you can get hold of :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what _is_ ruby on rails?
<apachelogger> because rails developers will use every feature and be it only there for compability reasons
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could pick up on rbotbar :P
<apachelogger> that one needs a major rewrite for years
<shadeslayer> rbotbar?
<apachelogger> never got to it
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bar for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides Konqueror opening http://code.google.com/p/rbotbar/ down the bar to shadeslayer.
<shadeslayer> oho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill poke it :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where do i put this plugin in,if i want to enable it? data/plugins?
<apachelogger> I would put it into .rbot/plugins
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger cant go home tomorrow evening -.-
<apachelogger> bleh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: first i have to design a plugin that searches KDE svn for a keyword tho.. should be simple to do...
<shadeslayer> but will take loads of my bandwidth probably :P
<shadeslayer> oh... ill have to install windows :S
<shadeslayer> found an insanely awesome game
<Quintasan> GODDAMN YOU AND YOUR BROKEN PIPE
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFUUUUU-
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ???
<apachelogger> Quintasan: people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/tfp.ogv
<shadeslayer> lol
 * apachelogger wishes he could fix all them buggies :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its the trollface vid?
<shadeslayer> yeah... :D
<apachelogger> it is a trollface alright
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I fukkin approve of this
<Quintasan> omg
<Quintasan> it's spinning right round~!
<apachelogger> aighto :D
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Quintasan> >tfp.ofv
<Quintasan> trollface power?
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> or plasmoid
<apachelogger> but power is surely better :P
<Quintasan> Don't you dare release that
<Quintasan> The demand will be too high for any type of connection to handle
<Quintasan> :D
 * apachelogger likes when launchpad times out
<apachelogger> I shall upload it to ppa
<apachelogger> then break launchpad alltogether
<apachelogger> maybe we get something faster then
<shadeslayer> Proposal: if the final is scoreless after extra time, the winner of the 3rd place match is the #worldcup champion. << lulz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Or we won't get anything at all
<shadeslayer> and we lose K/Ubuntu al together :P
<shadeslayer> like api.kde.org
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we could switch to the superior opensuse build service
<Quintasan> >openSUSE
<Quintasan> wut
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think launchpad is made out of timeouts
<apachelogger> it is the very essence of lp
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I somehow get the idea that they won't like you coming everyday to their channel and complaining your builds do not have priority 0 :P
<apachelogger> to the launchpad channel?
<shadeslayer> omg
 * apachelogger never complains in the obs channel :P
<shadeslayer> OAuth + Choqok work
<apachelogger> I do that per query there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw is bluedevil better than bluez?
<Quintasan> http://www.drpeterjones.com/hidden/hidden.html
<Quintasan> check this out
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dont even know what that is
<apachelogger> kubotu: google linux bluedevil
<kubotu> Results for linux bluedevil: 1. Bluedevil :: Scheduled FSCK - HostGator Peer Support Forums: http://forums.hostgator.com/bluedevil-scheduled-fsck-t67958.html?p=209568 | 2. BlueDevil - ih4xx.com: http://ih4xx.com/ | 3. Get to know the team: bluedevil: http://blogs.simplemachines.org/team/387248/Get+to+know+the+team%3A+bluedevil.html
<apachelogger> must be important when google knows so much about it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, you should ask super mario, he is ubuntu's bluetooth overlord
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google bluedevil kde
<kubotu> Results for bluedevil kde: 1. Old Nabble - kde-core-devel - Bluedevil-KDED in kdereview: http://old.nabble.com/Bluedevil-KDED-in-kdereview-td28224049.html | 2. Software Libre, that's it (KDE, BlueDevil, Bluetooth, Kamoso): http://www.afiestas.org/ | 3. Software Libre, that's it (KDE, BlueDevil, Bluetooth, Kamoso) - Part 2: http://www.afiestas.org/page/2/
<apachelogger> is that text built out of ascii hex values?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that page is full of lol
<apachelogger> otherwise I do not exactly get how a text can have source code
<shadeslayer> i think spain just scored
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the fifa world cup dude
<shadeslayer> http://twitter.com/worldcup/home
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: know the answer? :D
<shadeslayer> #NED 0:1 #ESP: 116' Andres INIESTA (Spain) scores!!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope :P
<shadeslayer> oh waut
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: everything after contains a hidden message?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> it's related to cats
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you wget the page http://www.drpeterjones.com/hidden/hidden.html
<apachelogger> is that now? 
<shadeslayer> you get http://pastebin.com/12ei4AbJ
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its been on for 150 mins :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the page crys about javascript so with wget you wont get far supposedly
 * apachelogger does not like the javascript in his browsers
<apachelogger> neither do I like the flashy
 * apachelogger is wondering whther to write his udw talk now or rather watch some tv
<Quintasan> write it now
<Quintasan> It is not like anyone is going to listen to it anyways :P
<shadeslayer> hehe.. if you turn off JS it fails too
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you will have to
<apachelogger> so you can learn how to make a tfp
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats the answer?
<shadeslayer> yeah.. spain won.. as paul predicted :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> how about planet of the ood
<shadeslayer> now the germans will kill paul and eat him for dinner :S
<apachelogger> that is a great one IIRC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: who?
<Quintasan> Packaging like a Ninja -- shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dont you even read the news paper :P
<Quintasan> You'd better secure ur internetz for this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it is :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.google.co.in/search?q=paul+the+octopus&hl=en&prmd=nuv&source=univ&tbs=nws:1&tbo=u&ei=JzM6TI3rJ8W1rAeBpf22CA&sa=X&oi=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQsQQwAA
<Quintasan> who cares about a damn octopus?
<shadeslayer> if that link could be any longer
<apachelogger> around 11 I get up, make my morning code thinking, get lunch, do some hacking, get coffe, do the afternoon code thinking, get supper, do some asorted stuff, watch telly, go to bed
<apachelogger> every day the same
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: require "news/Newspaper" there
<apachelogger> where would you squeeze that in?
<apachelogger> besides
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you get up at 11?
<apachelogger> reading is inefficient
<Quintasan> I am disappoint
<apachelogger> how so?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i sleep the whole day :P
<shadeslayer> kode and stuff at night
<Quintasan> LOLPOLOLOL
<apachelogger> it is not like I sleep in bed
<Quintasan> TROLLOLOLOL
 * apachelogger goes there to think
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ya best be kidding me?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its 3 AM right now
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> sleeping during the day == waste of time
<shadeslayer> and guess what im doing 
<Quintasan> sleeping more than 4 hours == waste of time
<apachelogger> ack
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i tend to sleep on weekends :P
<shadeslayer> for the lack of sleep on weekdays
<Quintasan> well, I sleep about 3 hours a day and I'm functioning properly
<Quintasan> well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you still didnt tell us the answer
<Quintasan> assuming that properly means the same for everyone :P
<Quintasan> THE CAT SCREAMS AT MIDNIGHT
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wtf.. how?
<Quintasan> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4577/zagadkape.jpg
<apachelogger> my supremacy is rooting in the 5 hours per week
<apachelogger> 3 hours a day is a lot of time
<apachelogger> in 3 hours one could QA a whole starship
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh gawd
<shadeslayer> freaky
<Quintasan> imagine my face when I failed at commenting out the fuctions
<Quintasan> function*
<shadeslayer> :P
<rbelem> hey apachelogger, i uploaded the package again with the changes
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you by any chance have a pbuild or ppa build log of that? ^^
<rbelem> hum... let me check
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any difference between 'foo' and "foo" in ruby?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, well, yes, not like in C anyway
<apachelogger> basically they are the same
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> with single quotes you can only escape ' and \ (latter because of \') obviously
<apachelogger> other than that no escapes are supported
<shadeslayer> ahh
<apachelogger> double quotes OTOH support all usual escapes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hows neon coming along?
<apachelogger> such as \n \t \s etc.
<apachelogger> also in double quotes you can embed code
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> so i guess "" > ''
<shadeslayer> in most cases
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> unless you want to output literal code though :)
<apachelogger> which is about the only realy use for single quotation
<shadeslayer> literal code?
<apachelogger> or quoting a lot of double quote text
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 'to include a variable in a ruby string use #{var}'
<apachelogger> in a double quoation you would have to escape that
<shadeslayer> http://techrights.org/2010/07/11/waugh-on-canonical/ <<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah right
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I want to get that crap installed to /opt/project-neon
<Quintasan> and I got broken pipe during the build
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kde != crap :)
<Quintasan> It must be restarted now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna bashes digitizor @ http://digitizor.com/2010/07/09/kubuntu-netbook-remix-is-now-dead/
<shadeslayer> oh .. maco and bigrovar too :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think we should add a option to kdm to choose between netbook or desktop
<shadeslayer> or.. show a dialog box on startup
<jussio1> heya all
<jussio1> anyone about?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> jussio1: ssup?
<shadeslayer> please dont ask me to package something tho :P
<jussio1> shadeslayer: I still cant seem to install maverick :/
<jussio1> still doesnt find my main HDD
<shadeslayer> jussio1: latest build?
<shadeslayer> jussio1: does ubuntu find it? ( not Kubuntu )
<jussio1> yeah, updated the installer and everything. perhaps Ill try with apci off
<jussio1> not tried
<shadeslayer> jussio1: and try nomodset as well
<jussio1> whats the exact acpi command do you know?
<shadeslayer> jussio1: acpi=off
<jussio1> ok, thanks. lemme go try
 * shadeslayer thinks ubuntu has bad wikis
<shadeslayer> they dont even have a proper theme :S
<shadeslayer> sheytan is not around too :P
<shadeslayer> hmm... any kubuntu website people around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also i need some info
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on bugs.lp suppose i want to set the importance of a bug.. how do i get proper privilliges for that? 
<shadeslayer> * privileges
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for it
<apachelogger> well, first you need to proof yourself
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> than you can apply for it
<apachelogger> or you become proper dev :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill apply for it,ive done proper triage i think :P
<apachelogger> then check the wikily
<apachelogger> somewhere there ought to be a how to apply for bugcontrol membership
<shadeslayer> btw if there are any kubuntu.com handlers around please see bug 579588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579588 in Kubuntu Website "Outdated information on Support page." [High,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579588
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ example of my triage :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: brrrrrr https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members#proposed
<jussio1> sigh
<jussio1> still no go.
<shadeslayer> jussio1: :(
<shadeslayer> jussio1: ok so,does fdisk -l pick it up?
<jussio1> its strange, becase the disks are listed and accessible through dolphin
<shadeslayer> jussio1: ooh.. issue in ubiquity then
<shadeslayer> jussio1: can you file a bug from live session and poke #ubuntu-installer?
<apachelogger> rbelem: I think lex79 broke maverick so I cannot testbuild right now, should be good otheriwse though
<jussio1> wait, nothing on fdisk -l though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah,maverick is br0ken :P
<lex79> :)
<rbelem> eheheh
<jussio1> lex79: !
<lex79> I'm waiting if pimlibs now can be built
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm trying to build plasma-mobile with pbuilder, but i'm getting error
<rbelem> errors
<rbelem> in pbuilder
<rbelem> :-(
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> broken build chain
<apachelogger> here too
<apachelogger> upload will have to wait until that is resolved anyway
<rbelem> no problem
 * apachelogger exceeded ballmer peak already, so he cant right now :)
<rbelem> ;-)
<jussio1> ooh
<jussio1> also, doesn anyone elses maverick rekonq crash on going to pastebin.com ?
<shadeslayer> jussio1: just going to pastebin.com?
<jussio1> yup
<shadeslayer> works for me (tm)
<shadeslayer> jussio1: old qt version i guess
<jussio1> shadeslayer: k. btw, here is my df -h: http://pastebin.com/B7dyDd51
<jussio1> (konqueror saved my bacon)
<shadeslayer> jussio1: btw is the hd formatted in GPT in any case?
<jussio1> no
<jussio1> straight ext3
<shadeslayer> jussio1: GPT is the partition table .. not the format :D
<jussio1> 2 partitions as you can see, my / and /home
<jussio1> oh
<shadeslayer> GPT, MBR ,etc
<jussio1> no idea
<jussio1> whatever lucids default is.
<lex79> apachelogger: kdepimlibs still ftbs :(
<lex79> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51746832/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kdepimlibs_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lex79> it's qtwebkit fault :(
<apachelogger> webkit--
<shadeslayer> jussio1: well.. youll have to report a bug... file it against ubiquity,and you can also mention in the description that dolphin opens the partitions fine
<shadeslayer> and then keep haggling people at #ubuntu-installer :P
<lex79> apachelogger: kdepimlibs build log before said qtwebkit 4.7~beta2 is needed, now that error is fixed, but libplasma3 and libkdewebkit are still not installable
<lex79> I think kdelibs needed rebuild against the latest qtwebkit :(
<apachelogger>   libkdewebkit5: Depends: libqt4-webkit (>= 4:4.7.0~beta2) but 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100706-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<apachelogger>   libplasma3: Depends: libqt4-webkit (>= 4:4.7.0~beta2) but 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100706-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<apachelogger> that is what I get
<lex79> nope
<lex79> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libplasma3 (= 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<lex79>                 Depends: libkdewebkit5 (= 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<lex79> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51746832/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kdepimlibs_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> why do I get that :P
<apachelogger> even though you say it is fixed? :P
<lex79> I uploaded qtwebkit 4:4.7.0~beta2 two hours ago
<lex79> and it's built
<apachelogger> also published?
<apachelogger> because usually when it is published it should be available at archive.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> which currently does not seem to be the case
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit/4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1
<lex79> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtwebkit/
<lex79> uhm
<apachelogger> very odd
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe it will still take a bit
<lex79> LP--
<jussio1> bug 604395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604395 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity does not find HDD's." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604395
<jussio1> shadeslayer: 
<jussio1> shadeslayer: I need to sleep, but if you could bug -installer a bit that would be nice
<jussio1> nini all
<shadeslayer> jussi01: ill forward the bug ;)
<maxwellian> !karma > maxwellian 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
 * maxwellian blushes
<maxwellian> Does that qt++ LP-- business actually do something?
<yofel> ~karma webkit
<kubotu> karma for webkit: -1
<yofel> maxwellian: it's for this ;)
<maxwellian> I've seen that done, but what does it mean?
<maxwellian> Is it just a way of expressing opinion about the software?
 * maxwellian turns gray, thinking he might have actually affected the karma with his question
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-04
<_StefanS_> when its done, its done - thats fine :D
<shadeslayer> its just that there have been major changes in the release this time, which is why it's taking time
<_StefanS_> yea I figured, because they have always been out on the repo's the previous day or atleast close to
<_StefanS_> but then again, the amount of changes to kde is a good thing, proves its getting somewhere fast
<_StefanS_> I'm off to sleep, thanks for the information :) - and good night !
<shadeslayer> Good night :)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: btw does it detect calendar and other resources?
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> \o
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Rohan Garg * 1 * (11 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for kstars
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (26 files in 4 dirs) Add split packaging
<ximion> is someone interested in sponsoring bug #805511 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805511 in debconf-kde (Ubuntu) "Sync debconf-kde 0.1+git20110702-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805511
<ximion> Debconf-KDE is a really important component for package-management in Kubuntu Debian/KDE
<ximion> (required by Muon, Apper, suggested by PackageKit)
<apachelogger> ximion: lots of improvements does not compute really, also jon the taco might want to ack that one
<ximion> apachelogger: Yep, sorry for that (stupid) message, but the original explanation was a little bit too long :P
<ximion> see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631769
<ubottu> Debian bug 631769 in debconf "New Kde frontend based on debconf-kde-helper" [Wishlist,Open]
<apachelogger> ximion: isn't that a completely different software?
<ximion> (the most important change is support for the X_PING signal and FIFO-pipes, as well as some cleanup work)
<ximion> apachelogger: debconf will spawn debconf-kde-helper, just as PackageKit already does today. debconf-kde-helper uses libdebconf-kde, as KPackageKit (Apper) and Muon do. debconf-kde-helper is part of the debconf-kde package, as libdebconf-kde is too
<apachelogger> this is all confusing me, at any rate JT is the person to make the call here, seeing as muon is the supreme stake holder in kubuntu
<ximion> okay
<ximion> but merging this package into Ubuntu does not really harm
<ximion> the library just has very few new symbols now and otherwise the packages are identical
<ximion> I created the original package for Ubuntu too, so I know this :P
<ximion> (the intial Debian packaging was 100% identical to the Ubuntu packaging, the new package contains a newer Git snapshot now)
<apachelogger> point being, until there is an upstream release the interfaces could still be removed/changed before such a release, thus leaving us with the responsibility of maintaining them as it is a public library
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any idea whether upstream updated kdenetwork tarball?
<apachelogger> updated?
<apachelogger> post release?
<apachelogger> nevar
<Quintasan> 4.6.90 tarball
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> I poked Kopete about missing symbols
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's just me or over half of the modules can't go into archive?
<ximion> apachelogger: Since the lib is only used inside of Debian/Ubuntu, the risk is very low. People working on the lib also work on all tools which make use of it. For every other cases, we have the symbols control file :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why not?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Missing COPYING etc
<apachelogger> easily fixable
<apachelogger> ah, all the music here is rubbish
 * apachelogger rm -rfs all music
<bambee> Can someone review this merge?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kdeaccessibility/+merge/66718 
<bambee> thanks in advance
<yofel> Quintasan: well, we've been fixing that as we're packaging... that's why most packages are +repack
<yofel> bambee: looking
<bambee> yofel: thanks
 * yofel uploads korundum without copyright copies
<yofel> that needs more fixing than just a copy of the GPL...
<yofel> fooey, dput stopped liking LP again -.-
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (22 files in 4 dirs) Add split packaging
<Quintasan> FFS
 * Quintasan can't get his stuff to work
<Quintasan_> WHAT THE HELL?
<Quintasan_> Anyone has any idea why the hell plasma-desktop is spawning a hell of notifications?
<Quintasan_> oh
<Quintasan_> and it crashed
<Quintasan_> http://i.imgur.com/yzd0N.png
<Quintasan_> Like that
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm updating stuff, I will get to packaging tomorrow morning
<yofel> k :)
<Quintasan> over 9000MB
<Quintasan> k
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<Quintasan> Good night everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-05
<Quintasan> Good morning
<didrocks> hey Quintasan 
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: seems the qt branch moved to ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt, isn't it?
<Quintasan> didrocks: Yup, we did a move to keep the naming consistent
<didrocks> Quintasan: ok, would have been nice to have been warned about it for comaintainance, but it's fine :)
<Quintasan> didrocks: I guess you are not subscribed to kubuntu-devel mailing list
<didrocks> Quintasan: no, I have already enough mailing list TBH ;)
<didrocks> but we kind of agree with ScottK that pinging on IRC was enough (even if last week, I was quite unavailable due to our rally)
<apachelogger> woosh
<apachelogger> I wonder why yofel did only send that to kubuntu-devel
<Quintasan> Blame apachelogger for that
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> so sni-qt should be moved as well, I guess?
<didrocks> not sure if it makes sense for kubuntu to have it as well
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> didrocks: is it a packaging-only branch?
<didrocks> apachelogger: it's a merge-upstream like branch, so contain sources (derived from upstream branch) + debian/ directory
<apachelogger> Sput: on a related note, did you look into sni-qt to replace your own sni code?
<apachelogger> didrocks: then there is no reason for it to be in packaging IMHO
<didrocks> apachelogger: ok, so let's keep it that way
<Sput> apachelogger: not yet, no
<apachelogger> packaging only ought to contain packaging-only branches, branches that have a strong relation with an existing launchpad project/src import still have a reason to exist :)
<Sput> apachelogger: isn't that a patch for Qt itself?
<didrocks> apachelogger: ok, so ~kubuntu-packager/qt/ubuntu for now
<apachelogger> Sput: I think it is a plugin of sorts
<didrocks> Sput: there is a patch for Qt, and a plugin
<didrocks> opss
<didrocks> ~kubuntu-packager/sni-qt/ubuntu
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah but aiui, you need to patch Qt first to make it pluggable
<apachelogger> didrocks: right :)
<Sput> so that's nothing we can use
<apachelogger> Sput: ah, I see
<didrocks> Sput: seems it will be integrated in next Qt merge window 
<Sput> at least not before requiring Qt 4.8 (or did it make it into 4.7?)
<didrocks> (the patch to Qt)
<didrocks> no, it didn't, even 4.8 is too late
<Sput> there won't be a Qt 4.9
<bambee> morning
<didrocks> apachelogger: btw, I'm changeing the Vcs-Bzr tag for qt
<Sput> and I don't think we'll depend on Qt5 anytime soon :)
<apachelogger> didrocks: thx
<didrocks> fabo: what's your pick on removing libqt4-sql-sqlite2 package?
<didrocks> fabo: there is some intention of getting rid of sqlite2 in ubuntu, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite/+bug/747325
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 747325 in sqlite (Ubuntu Oneiric) "demote sqlite, or remove it from the archive" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> Quintasan: in rev 164 or Qt, you remove debian/patches/kubuntu_26_dbusconnection_pointer.diff, with as a title "removed patches which wen upstream according to Qt developers at UDS"
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=164&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 164 | Coolo: bug in my bugfix :-(
<didrocks> Quintasan: for this patch however, it's upstream in Qt 4.8, not 4.7
<Quintasan> didrocks: ddenis told us it's safe to remove that :s
<didrocks> Quintasan: I'll readd it though, it's needed for the new dconf-qt binding
<didrocks> no worry :)
<didrocks> just so that you are not surprised of seeing it back  ;)
<didrocks> I see little chance we can go with 4.8 for oneiric, unfortunately :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<bambee> shadeslayer: what's about kcfg btw ? did you find what you were looking for ?
<bambee> :)
 * yofel blames apachelogger for not checking recipients too.
<yofel> Sorry though.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> I spammed you a preview request for blog posty posty, if you get a chance it would be cool if you could take a look at it :)
<apachelogger> low-tech intro blahblah
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'm at work for a few more hours
<apachelogger> k, no hurry
<Quintasan> apachelogger: another ping
<apachelogger> syn-ack
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/91669
<apachelogger> rst
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Am I doing library packaging right or wrong?
<Quintasan> or horribly wrong?
<Quintasan> inb4 symbols
<apachelogger> well, hard to say with just the control file :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the dev package ought to depend on the library packages
<apachelogger> and you should make sure the libraries do not require stuff from the data package at runtime
<apachelogger> for gluonengine you'd probably want a >= source:version or binary:version
<apachelogger> on the libs
<apachelogger> for -dev too for that matter
<apachelogger> for the packages deping on libgluoncore0 too
<apachelogger> rule of thumb: packages from the same source package usually should have some sort of versioned dep depending on the source or package version to prevent partial upgrade issues
<apachelogger> also, while I am at it :P
<apachelogger> Maintainer: Michał Zając <quintasan@kubuntu.org>
<apachelogger> I think control fiels are restricted to ASCII by policy
<Quintasan> So I am bound to be Michal Zajac?
<apachelogger> ah na
<apachelogger> only the field name is bound to ascii
<apachelogger>  The field name is composed of printable ASCII characters (i.e., characters that have values between 33 and 126, inclusive) except colon and must not with a begin with #
<apachelogger> All control files must be encoded in UTF-8.
<apachelogger> no further restrictions
<apachelogger> also there is a typo in the manual
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> <-- to lazy to report
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/packaging.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> Please check this
<ScottK> How's KDE 4.7 packaging going?
<ScottK> maco: Any luck on the keyboard crash thingy?
<apachelogger> JT apparently got lost playing minewars or what's its name
 * Quintasan will get to that when apachelogger reviews his Gluon magic
<apachelogger> Package: gluonengine
<apachelogger> Architecture: any
<apachelogger> Depends: libgluonaudio0 (>= ${source:Version}),
<apachelogger> are you sure it is only source?
<apachelogger> like does it link against it?
<apachelogger> if so it is binary not source
<apachelogger> Package: gluon-games
<apachelogger> Architecture: any
<apachelogger> Depends: gluonengine, gluonplayer, ${misc:Depends}, ${shlibs:Depends}
<apachelogger> missing deps
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> versions
<apachelogger> gluoncreator too
<apachelogger> Package: libgluoninput0
<apachelogger> Architecture: any
<apachelogger> Depends: libgluoncore0 (>= ${source:Version}),
<apachelogger> that is definitely binary along with all the other libs
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why is it called libgluon-data and not gluon-data?
<apachelogger> libgluon-dev still misses deps on the libs
<Quintasan> wrap-and-sort--
<apachelogger> typo
<Quintasan> It must have eaten them
<apachelogger> "devlopment"
<apachelogger> gluonplayer's advanced advanced description probably exceeds 80 chars/line
<apachelogger> Homepage: http://gluon.tuxfamily.org/
<apachelogger> I thought gluon lives on gaminfreedom or something?
<Quintasan> It odes
<Quintasan> does*
<apachelogger> your copyright file has mixture of tab and spaces to indent the copyright holders
<apachelogger> also I think your dep5 is invalid
<apachelogger> IIRC there must not be a newline before the license field, otherwise the paragraph will be licenseless
<apachelogger> that said, what you can do is License: Foo and then have a sepearate paragraph that just contains "License: Foo\n description blah blah\n more description"
 * ScottK wonders why we care?
<apachelogger> license ought to be LGPL-2.1+ btw
<apachelogger> ScottK: the parser
<ScottK> So?
<apachelogger> Format: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?view=markup&pathrev=174
<ScottK> I'm familiar with it.
<apachelogger> if you tell the parser this file complies with the spec then it better does so
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, no, note the Format:
<ScottK> So don't tell it that.
<apachelogger> my point exactly :P
<apachelogger> either you write valid dep5 or you do not denote it as such
<ScottK> Just about the last thing we need is making filling out debian/copyright harder.
<apachelogger> in which case you can still follow the spec but as you please rather than as it defines ^^
<ScottK> Right, so just ignore dep5 entirely.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, you could write a gui for it with dep5 :P
<ScottK> or I could spend my time doing something useful.
<apachelogger> or cli for that matter
<Quintasan> This DEP5 is totally...meh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: gluon engines contains public libs?
<Quintasan> No idea.
<Quintasan> Since it's a library used to create games I guess it does
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> my point being
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonEngine.so.*
<apachelogger> that is a public lib so the package should be libgluonengine0
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> BROTIP: *.so should be in a -dev package UNLESS there is no *.so.* or the .so is no link in which case it is a proper lib and not material for -dev
<Quintasan> I do not have *.so anywhere in install files
<apachelogger> core0.install:
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonCore.so
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonCore.so.*
<apachelogger> audio0.install:
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonAudio.so
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonAudio.so.*
<apachelogger> graphics0.install:
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonGraphics.so
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libGluonGraphics.so.*
<apachelogger> .....
<Quintasan> Are you implying I should put it in -dev?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that is what the BROTIP sez
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how was skateboarding btw?
<Quintasan> then libgluon{input,graphics,audio,etc}0 is not neccessary?
<apachelogger> read again
<apachelogger> BROTIP: *.so should be in a -dev package UNLESS there is no *.so.* or the .so is no link in which case it is a proper lib and not material for -dev
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm still not able to walk
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> good
<apachelogger> more work then!
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<Quintasan> usr/lib/libGluonGraphics.so is not a link AFAIC
<Quintasan> How the hell I am supposed to determine whether it is or not?
<apachelogger> look at it? :P
<apachelogger> + it most certainly is if there is a .so.x.x for the lib
<apachelogger> (not always though)
<Quintasan> So I should move usr/lib/libGluonGraphics.so
<Quintasan> usr/lib/libGluonGraphics.so.* to -dev
<Quintasan> and so on for the other stuff
<Quintasan> that will make those packages empty :O
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> BROTIP: *.so should be in a -dev package UNLESS there is no *.so.* or the .so is no link in which case it is a proper lib and not material for -dev
<apachelogger> where do I say *.so.* should go into -dev?
<Quintasan> hurp durp
<Quintasan> K
<apachelogger> oh, this just depressed me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/91711 -> libgluon-dev.install
<Quintasan> I am doing it right.
<Quintasan> Otherwise, throw bricks
<apachelogger> looks good
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I guess I just fixed all that you mentioned, anything else?
<apachelogger> no
 * Quintasan goes to #debian-qt-kde
<bambee> Is it correct ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/638431/
<apachelogger> bambee: correct in what way?
<bambee> apachelogger: Does this copyright contain an error ?
<apachelogger> bambee: an error in what way?
<apachelogger> the only way copyright can be wrong is by not being complete or listing people who do not have copyright or by noting wrong licenses
<apachelogger> neither of which I can check :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix kgetsource so it uses new packaging branches
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I fixed it
<bambee> apachelogger: ok
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705142930-wf3cfuoce0cmv3dl * (2 files in 2 dirs) Remove quickaccess widget from plasma init script
<shadeslayer> bambee: i used a QHash <QString, QString> serialized the data using a QDataStream, wrote the stream into a QByteArray and wrote the QBA using KConfigGroup::write() :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have a formatting error there
<apachelogger> it is tpl<t, t> not tpl <t, t>
<apachelogger> also what are you storing that way?
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705144530-dtx2kidiwv5k0eyq * bin/kgetsource merge
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> bambee: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
 * Quintasan has to go in a bit
 * shadeslayer might pull a rodrigo any moment
<apachelogger> what are you working on?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: had to get my documents in order for my visa application
<shadeslayer> involves running to and fro to the college
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup with the ping?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> as you probably do not know
<apachelogger> alpha2 is supposed to be released this week
<apachelogger> seing as rc1 is not done that makes me a bit, erm, worrid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question is, do we want rc1 in the alpha ?
<shadeslayer> we have yet to test it
<apachelogger> I reckon a alpha is meant to be tested
<apachelogger> otherwise one would not bother releasing non-production quality sofware :P
<shadeslayer> i just don't think its a good idea if we rush it, thats all
<shadeslayer> there are only a couple of packages left on the wiki
<apachelogger> so we should get them done
 * Quintasan has to head out
<shadeslayer> sure, i can work on some of them after dinner
<Quintasan> I'll be back like in 4 hours so I'll start working
<Quintasan> kdetoys are on dep wait
<Quintasan> kdenetwork still awaits response from Kopete
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm also having a hard time figuring out ubiquity and python plasma kpart
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see, my point is that this is not particularly important right now
<shadeslayer> right, which is why i haven't worked on it one bit, just searched for docs 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyways, get RC1 done -> top priority
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705151247-tdug1nn0qd1dfsem * (10 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release (moved out of kdegraphics) * Repacked upstream source to include copies of LGPL and GPL
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why is kdenetwork waiting?
<apachelogger> that does not compute
<apachelogger> ah, missing symbols
<apachelogger> just dont package kopete :P
<bambee> apachelogger: pong
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705154201-np2atqp4av6f2g4m * debian/control add missing deps and transitional package
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705154220-xf0xpxhuff79u12t * debian/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer.install whoops, forgot to add an install file for the primary package
<apachelogger> bambee: what are you working on right now?
<bambee> apachelogger: libexiv2 to solve the build failure for kdeplasma-addons
<bambee> libkexiv2 I mean
<bambee> (required by kde-sc-dev-lastest)
<apachelogger> any problems there?
<bambee> except a build failure ... no
<bambee> why?
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705154420-avl4ucwxfnqptt3b * (10 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release (moved out of kdegraphics) * Repack upstream source to contain copies of GPL and LGPL
<bambee> I did something wrong ?
<apachelogger> bambee: just checking
<apachelogger> ...if you need help with anything
<bambee> apachelogger: In fact, pkgkde-symbolhelpers does not work, I ask it to update symbols for libkexiv2 and NOTHING is updated
<bambee> actually I build it with debuild, then I use the following command : pkgkde-symbolshelper patch -p libkexiv2-10 -v 4:4.6.90 < ../libkexiv2_4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.build
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyn41Zjz3sk
 * apachelogger packages away
<apachelogger> oh gosh
<apachelogger> ok, that dub is just horrible
<apachelogger> I am sorry
<bambee> the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638464/  <--- WTF ?
<bambee> then if I try to build again the symbols are NOT UPDATED
<apachelogger> bambee: do you ahve this in a branch?
<bambee> apachelogger: I can update the package rules to my lp... 
<bambee> wait
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705155302-2e1aqw9lb317nywu * debian/control add libtiff builddep
<bambee> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2
<bambee> the package is not perfect yet but it's almost done
<bambee> the problem is: I cannot update libkexiv2-10.symbols with pkgkde-symbolshelper 
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705155812-gj9w3d1n4fje4i2s * debian/changelog +repack
<apachelogger> bambee: does it not do anything?
 * apachelogger has not updated symbol files in ages
<bambee> apachelogger: see yourself http://paste.ubuntu.com/638464/
<apachelogger> why yes, I reckon it is not supposed to print anything?
<bambee> and when I try to build again the symbol file is definitively not updated, I see a "diff" on stdout
<bambee> apachelogger: assuming it prints nothing, the build process should not compute a difference for the next build :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you need to rebuild your source package :P
<bambee> :P
<bambee> debuild -S && debuild -j8 && pkgkde-symbolshelper :)
<apachelogger> clearly the whole workflow surrounding symbols is flawed
 * apachelogger puts on todo
<apachelogger> bambee: you could just diff your symbols file against the one in bzr? :P
<apachelogger> then you know whether it was updated or not
<apachelogger> if there were any updates at all
<apachelogger> also please paste an ls of your debian dir
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705160817-1whz5ht9q9j9msvx * debian/control fix dep name
<bambee> apachelogger: found
<bambee> the soname and the package name were not updated in the symbol file o_O  (I have renamed libkexiv2-9 to libkexiv2-10)
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705160956-7vd4mxequz2bcr5j * debian/control I am in a good mood, here is a long description
<apachelogger> someone messed up :P
<CIA-52> [kgamma] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705172528-wsb60of5cohpri2x * (10 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release (moved out of kdegraphics) * Repack upstream source to include copy of GPL2
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer
<bambee> apachelogger: could you create a branch "libkexiv2" into lp:kubuntu-packagers please ?
<bambee> then I will propose a merge
<apachelogger> >>> bzr push lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2
<apachelogger> Created new branch.   
<apachelogger> bambee: ^
<apachelogger> bambee: don't forget to copy the .bzr-builder dir from an existing branch
<bambee> apachelogger: I've not the rights for that
<apachelogger> into your branch
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> I do not compute
<apachelogger> bambee: you are creating a new branch, no?
<bambee> yes for libkexiv2, it's already pushed into my repository and I would like to push it into kubuntu-packagers
<bambee> so someone has to create this branch before
<bambee> and then I will propose a merge (from my branch to kubuntu-packagers)
<bambee> :)
<bambee> apachelogger: do you compute now?
<apachelogger> there is the new branch now
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> you should copy the .bzr-builder dir from an existing packaging branch
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> e.g. cd libkexiv2 && cp -r ../ksnapshot/.bzr-builddeb && bzr add .bzr-builddeb && bzr ci
<bambee> well, I am tired xD
<CIA-52> [kgeography] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705174822-zq2867x5wrpyt84w * (12 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release (moved out of kdeedu) * Repack upstream source to include a copy of GPL2
<bambee> merge proposal : https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2/+merge/66943
 * apachelogger wonders where everyone is
<CIA-52> [kgeography] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705175844-n40km43aaozp0qxf * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include a copy of GPL2 and GFDL1.2
<CIA-52> [kgeography] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705180023-6gzmm2meppjuxsgu * debian/changelog +repack kthxbai
<CIA-52> [khangman] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705181222-tvyq9ijaue7xwd60 * (11 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdeedu)
<apachelogger> bambee: do you want a PITA review with that?
<bambee> what's a PITA review?
<apachelogger> one done apachelogger style
<apachelogger> one where you'd probably have to spend a whole day fixing stuff :P
<apachelogger> lets just start :P
<apachelogger> bambee: wrong: Vcs-Browser: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/libexiv2/ubuntu
<apachelogger> also wrong: Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/libexiv2/ubuntu
<cpatrick08> i was reading the ninjas packing and i was  wondering what was taking so long on 4.7 beta1 beta2 comes out tomorrow
<bambee> apachelogger: oh right
<apachelogger> ohoh
<apachelogger> cpatrick08: you are not helping, so naturally it takes longer
<apachelogger> bambee: I see at least one file that has LGPL
<apachelogger> how very rude
<apachelogger> bambee: but there is no full copy of the LGPL
<apachelogger> or maybe I just can't find it?
<apachelogger> "Any other files in libkexiv2/* and tests/* are under the GNU General Public License, version 2 or later (GPL-2+)"
<apachelogger> s/Any/All/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: ""All other files in libkexiv2/* and tests/* are under the GNU General Public License, version 2 or later (GPL-2+)""
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> sounds bette rIMHO
<apachelogger> bambee: it would be cool if you could make debian/copyright not exceed 80 chars/line
 * apachelogger is too lazy to resize his terminal :P
<apachelogger> bambee: it would be good if you could add the brief license statements of LGPL/GPL to the copyright ifle
<apachelogger> *file
<CIA-52> [khangman] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705183412-4yz9yly2uilo2z6x * debian/control add libkdeedu-dev builddep
<CIA-52> [khangman] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705183601-regumkh2u6lo6cjr * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include a copy of FDL1.2
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705185209-z6g4u6ukz0y64k0q * (9 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdeedu)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any news on kde 4.7 for nautty?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: help needed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah i can see in ninjas we have packages for oneiric
<bambee> apachelogger: ok I fill fix the copyright
<_Groo_> apachelogger: anyone working on any backports or i would be the first?
<bambee> s/fill/will/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "apachelogger: ok I will fix the copyright"
<apachelogger> _Groo_: first we need oneiric!!!!! zomg
<_Groo_> apachelogger: dont have time for both :D i rather help with natty packages
<bambee> _Groo_: you have to split a LOT of packages and to rewrite everything :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im making my weekly build of calligra AWS
<_Groo_> bambee: yeah, lots of fun :)
<bambee> and a lot of work :)
<_Groo_> work = fun!
<_Groo_> all fun in packages is work!
<bambee> right
<apachelogger> _Groo_: there will be no natty packages unless oneiric gets finished
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ehehe ill start migrating base packages to nautty :D
<_Groo_> like soprano, kdelibs, kdebase etc etc
<_Groo_> those alone will keep me busy for a few days
<apachelogger> perhaps I did not make myself clear, you should work on oneiric packages
<_Groo_> btw as soon as calligra hits the streets im i a position to release nautty almost in the same day
<apachelogger> alpha2 is due this week and we are not done
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i DONT have a oneiric build in my machine
<apachelogger> and somehow I feel we wont get done as motivation is falling into a big black hole
<apachelogger> _Groo_: sudo pbuilder create --dist oneiric
<_Groo_> apachelogger: whi motivation is falling? no more beer? oO
<_Groo_> apachelogger: how many gigabytes that little command will throw at me?
<apachelogger> <1
<apachelogger> in fact <0.5
<apachelogger> in fact < 0.2 I suppose
<apachelogger> perhaps even <0.1
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok ok
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705191240-o0vblpbu8rw8sy9i * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include copy of FLD1.2 and COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705191317-yzeoyog1ik9f5l8j * debian/rules phony tests anyone?
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705191326-mfz74qjnelu9z1rm * debian/copyright add copyright
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705191438-k8bihxy27zpmo76d * debian/control me be maintainer
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705191640-7ltz96ve95mpsswy * debian/changelog +repack kthxbai
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705192532-e2s6upxzdavttia0 * (14 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdeedu)
<jussi> its a Riddell! Hai Riddell!
<Riddell> Hei jussi
<jjesse> yay for Riddell
<Riddell> oh good, you haven't forgotten about me :)
<bambee> Riddell: hey ;)
<jussi> Riddell: nah, we wouldnt do that :D
<bambee> apachelogger: fixed
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110705194645-a7fxikbdzmedkm3p * debian/copyright add copyright file
<Quintasan_> clea
<Quintasan_> ffs
<Quintasan> yofel_: kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.6.90) any idea why it cannot be installed?
<bambee> Quintasan: change it to kde-workspace-dev, it has been renamed
<Quintasan> Oh
<bambee> same thing for kdebase-runtime, it's kde-runtime now
<bambee> just drop "base"
<bambee> apachelogger: could you merge libkexiv2 ? should be okay now
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am hanging out rright now
<apachelogger> also drinking
<apachelogger> Quintasan can
<Quintasan> Certainly. I will look at it when I am done with parley
<apachelogger> also kiten has broken abi
<apachelogger> bstds
<bambee> apachelogger: np
 * Quintasan throws bricks at apachelogger
<Quintasan> Y U NO COPYRIGHT IT KITEN?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wut?
<apachelogger> I am working on kiten
<apachelogger> it has missing interfaces
<apachelogger> and we are not quite sure why it is packaged as public lib to begin with
<apachelogger> completely moot
<Quintasan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten/files/head:/debian/
<yofel_> apachelogger: late pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Also, shouldn't we fc@#!%! decide on a sane copyright for packaging?
<apachelogger> I am all sexed up
<Quintasan> Should we go Copyright: 2011 Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.launchpad.net>?
<apachelogger> nah, I like my copyright
<Quintasan> Or just everyone claims it for himself?
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> I did use kubuntu devels in copyright for our split packaging
 * yofel looks what we're at
<yofel> _Groo_: you could work on 4.6.5 if you don't want to work on oneiric
 * Quintasan goes with GPLv3 for his licensing
<Quintasan> packaging*
<_Groo_> yofel: true... im gonna figure out what i can do this week, which is a little short on time
<yofel> sure
<Quintasan> apachelogger: libpkgs_gen_strict_local_shlibs = $(libpkgs_all_packages)
<Quintasan> What is that doing?
<apachelogger> being strict 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Explain further
<_Groo_> guys, im having this error when building calligra git, but the lib is there: dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libkundo2.so.8 needed by debian/karbon/usr/lib/kde4/karbontools.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '').
<_Groo_> and libkundo2.so.8 is right there in tmp/usr/lib/
<_Groo_> so why cant it be found?
<yofel> _Groo_: the file is in no .install file
<_Groo_> yofel: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok
<yofel> so it's not actually installed in any package
<_Groo_> gotcha
<_Groo_> tks
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Latest commit
<Quintasan>  	5. me be maintainer
<Quintasan> hurpdurp
<yofel> fooey, kdeartwork has ~2050 files in list-missing
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> yofel: Have fun ^_^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix EGL on iMX nao
<apachelogger> Quintasan: come hang out with us on google_
<apachelogger> + even
<Quintasan> lol?
<yofel> why should I use something that's like facebook but not facebook?
<apachelogger> so you can have hangouts
<yofel> hahah
<Quintasan> How does one hangout on Google?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Add me
<apachelogger> you should see me hang out
<apachelogger> in your stream
<KRF> do you have your hat on?
<KRF> might join then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can't see that
<KRF> apropos, where's kde 4.7 for natty? 
<KRF> apachelogger: work harder!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does you see me now?
<apachelogger> KRF: I pulled like 5 packages today 
<apachelogger> them other lazy bstds are too lazy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is your gmail addy?
<KRF> btw, how is that neon thing supposed to work? when i install those project-neon-foo packages, do i get a new xsession entry for the KDE beta?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: michal.zajac@gmail.com
<Quintasan> KRF: Yes, you get a new session entry in KDM
<apachelogger> you should have an invite somewhere
<KRF> ah, cool
<KRF> gonna try that, then
<Quintasan> KRF: we install everything in /opt so it doesnt mess with your stable settings
<KRF> ++
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFF
 * KRF .oO(imagines harald sitting nakkid in from of his computer hanging out with others)
<apachelogger> under the table I am nakkid
<KRF> uh, i don't want to imagine
<apachelogger> lol, I know you do
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you hear me?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> also no seey seey
<Quintasan> FCK
<Quintasan> It works like shit here
<Quintasan> or doesnt work at all
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you have broken software
<claydoh> ooh google+, another place where I probably will have few friends :D
<_Groo_> can non official minnions have + invites too?
<Quintasan> god damn :S
<Quintasan> PULSEAUDIO--
<Quintasan> OH GOD
<Quintasan> JR as an security officer
<apachelogger> rofl
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'll pass on that
<Quintasan> Can't speak
<Quintasan> damned pulse
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pavucontrol helps
<Quintasan> + it hangs every browser I have
<Quintasan> :/
<KRF> try lynx
<apachelogger> Quintasan: chrome it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What are you drinking?
<Quintasan> yofel: libkdeedu (>= 4:4.6.90) which is a virtual package. @_@
<yofel> how about libkdeedu-dev?
<yofel> libkdeedu doesn't exist
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: chroming it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: should be goody enough
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this stuff is fckd up
<apachelogger> something must be broken on your end
<Quintasan> I blame my fucking microphone
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> gotta try that tomorrow
<KRF> in the good old days you didnt need a microphone to hang out :/
<Quintasan> Parley's done, I'm going to bed
<apachelogger> KRF: you need to know a language though
<apachelogger> that sucks
<apachelogger> if parley is not packaged
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nini
<yofel> bah, good night too
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-06
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yus?
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do packaging
<shadeslayer> morning Harald
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, i'm working on ksaneplugin
<shadeslayer> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive ... lol
<apachelogger> coward
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pm
<apachelogger> anyone knows what an @ABI_4_0 suffix for a symbol means?
<apachelogger> in particular, why were there those symbols and they got replaced by @Base ones
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <jussi> Quintasan: shadeslayer; you might want to put a note on https://launchpad.net/~project-neon directing people to https://launchpad.net/~neon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please fix
<apachelogger> I can not
<shadeslayer> you lost the password?
<apachelogger> lolwut
<apachelogger> I has no powas in the lands of neon
<apachelogger> but if you wish I shall lead the phonon host to the lands of neon and conquer this puny empire
<apachelogger> but yes, I also lost the password, or perhaps I gave it away
<apachelogger> I am decently sure I told Nightrose though
<apachelogger> knowing that I would forget it eventually
<apachelogger> of course she probably also forgot it ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why not simply kill the user?
<shadeslayer> i do not have that power
 * shadeslayer shall ask those in power
<apachelogger> so what do I do with the symbols?
<apachelogger> halp!!!
<shadeslayer> ask g+
<shadeslayer> it probably knows the answer
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> kubotu: can you talk to g+?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did they even document the flipping api yet?
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> probably wip or sth
<apachelogger> silly
 * apachelogger needs a minion to reverse engineer the android client
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/plusdevelopers/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i probably have it stored somewhere at home
<padams> moin moin to apachelogger and his legion of aliases :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ahoy ahoy padams
<padams> how's it hanging?
<apachelogger> padams: power consumption stuff: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_aspm&num=1
<shadeslayer> can i just put ksaneplugin under the kde section>
<apachelogger> supposedly
<padams> apachelogger: cheers, dude
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think we'll just remove it, so nevermind
<shadeslayer> good god, valorie has a *huge* song collection
<apachelogger> well, consider how much music you have, then interpolate age
<valorie> not the biggest around
<valorie> just ....adequate
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/163909 << please ack it
<apachelogger> this is an outrage
 * apachelogger pokes Quintasan and yofel with a wine bottle
<apachelogger> +#MISSING: 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1# _ZN14HistoryPtrList10setCurrentEi@ABI_4_0 4:4.6.1
<apachelogger> + _ZN14HistoryPtrList10setCurrentEi@Base 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<jussi> apachelogger: another outrage? they are getting common from you :P
<apachelogger> long term damage from dealing with over engineered and underdocumented stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who's listed as the email contact for ~project-neon?
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> hey bambee
<apachelogger> screw that
<bambee> Quintasan: around ? :)
<apachelogger> burn them all 
<bambee> shadeslayer: hey ;)
<apachelogger> with fire
<apachelogger> preferably
<shadeslayer> we're out of fire
<shadeslayer> Quintasan used it all up
<bambee> or may be shadeslayer could review my merge proposal ... :P
<shadeslayer> i'll be back in like 30 minutes 
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706084902-y4lsqrq9c1hk210p * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include copies of FDL and LGPL
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/debian/copyright.dep5
<apachelogger> perhaps with that template you'll manage to create valid dep5 :P
<CIA-52> [klettres] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706085911-8vi347pojp3065dz * (11 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdeedu)
<CIA-52> [klettres] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706090451-dev9557pnfok9nb3 * debian/copyright add copyright
<CIA-52> [klettres] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706090529-bd42f3rr1evd3sis * debian/rules testing is for broken software :P
<CIA-52> [klettres] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706091108-i14hzde1msw0605d * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include copies of LGPL and FDL
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes dear?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks for the review of me blog post, is it interesting enough for starters?
<Nightrose> jep :)
 * apachelogger found it hard to write sane things about such a complicate thing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kthx :*
 * apachelogger invokes the publish
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706092819-w2mq38ilk61hsb5e * (bin/kbzr debian/changelog) Add kbzr a tiny wrapper around bzr that expands arbitary names to a launchpad url for kubuntu packaging
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^
<CIA-52> [kmplot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706093320-0zb941nk15oj8rty * (9 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdeedu)
<CIA-52> [kmplot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706093809-gr3u0slefwq5ncj6 * debian/copyright copyright++
<CIA-52> [kmplot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706094108-jc83274wkp1xc74v * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include a copy of the FDL
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That is an interesting feature my friend
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you know anything about the symbols stuff from earlier?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: symbols stuff as in missing symbols in Kopete?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> +#MISSING: 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1# _ZN14HistoryPtrList10setCurrentEi@ABI_4_0 4:4.6.1
<apachelogger> + _ZN14HistoryPtrList10setCurrentEi@Base 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> note that the symbol is the same except for the suffix change
<apachelogger> now I was wondering what made the suffix change to begin with and whether that even matters
<apachelogger> as IIRC the stuff after the @ is not actually part of the mangled named but some other weirdness
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have no experience with symbols apart from updaing them
<CIA-52> [kolourpaint] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706095010-frjk5fk9pamof6m5 * (10 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdegraphics)
<Quintasan> That reminds me I've yet to get any response from Kopete about missing symbol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what was the change again?
<Quintasan> I forgot, building
<apachelogger> woosh
<apachelogger> this copyright could take a while
<Quintasan> apachelogger: #MISSING: 4:4.6.90# _ZNK6Kopete12OnlineStatus12protocolIconEv@Base 4:4.3.4
<Quintasan> Kopete::OnlineStatus::protocolIcon() const
<Quintasan> IIRC if it's safe to remove to no SO bump, right?
<Quintasan> then*
<yofel> o/
 * yofel gets back to work
<CIA-52> [kolourpaint] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706100603-avwwts5ywkfg00j2 * debian/copyright add copyright
<apachelogger> Quintasan: right
<apachelogger>  libkopete-dev : Depends: libkopete4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3) but 4:4.6.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is to be installed
<apachelogger> am I using staging?
<Quintasan> no idea
<apachelogger> oh apparently, fun
<apachelogger> wonder why
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> well then
<Quintasan> WHATTF
<apachelogger> install libkopete-dev
<apachelogger> then grep for protocolIcon
<apachelogger> show me the matches
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92173
<Quintasan> unrelated
<Quintasan> but wtf
<apachelogger> (the one before 4.6.90 that is)
<Quintasan> I switched from kdebase-runtime-dev to kde-runtime-dev
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kopeteonlinestatus.h:   QPixmap protocolIcon() const
<apachelogger> in what class?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: class KOPETE_EXPORT OnlineStatus
<CIA-52> [kolourpaint] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706101322-4zg9hqavzstptfmr * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include copies of LGPL and FDL
<CIA-52> [kolourpaint] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706101359-maucyxfm7xn4kr7c * debian/control add missing builddep on libqimageblitz-dev
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so that is as public as it gets
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you might want to ask in kde-devel what to do, seeing as kopete does not answer
<Quintasan> Then it needs a so bump
<apachelogger> ahhhhh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: /usr/share/doc/pkg-kde-tools/README.DebianABIManager
<apachelogger> Package: libfoo4
<apachelogger> X-Debian-ABI: 0
<apachelogger> Symbols of the library (CMake target "foo") with SONAME "libfoo.so.4" will be
<apachelogger> versioned as "ABI_4_0". SONAME and library filename are kept unchanged from
<apachelogger> original.
<shadeslayer> heh, libfoo.so
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706103007-vob96qy7hqd3fwq7 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_enable_debianabimanager.diff to use the Debian ABIManager
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can you look at what thiago wants from me ?
<CIA-52> [ktouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706103716-fm1tabvul22ch7mx * (9 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of ktouch)
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706103924-93t3an3vgr980d12 * debian/libkiten4.install update lib path
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: line 1 of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten/view/head:/debian/copyright is busted
<shadeslayer> i get "Page not found"
<CIA-52> [ktouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706104515-gwve82ktbd0dumyn * debian/copyright add copyrigh
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 113 * debian/ (5 files) * New upstream release candidate
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u tell me?
<shadeslayer> because ... uh ... you put that url?
<CIA-52> [ktouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706105040-2fn6rg7jyo6l1cpq * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include a copy of the FDL
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I pushed a branch
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm I did not read properly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, debian doc is kaput
<apachelogger> no idea where
<apachelogger> why
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> the wiki page is $deprecated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use dep5 ? :P
<apachelogger> and the debian-policy suggests this url as format url
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: use what?
<shadeslayer> dep5 format for the copyright file
<apachelogger> sometimes I wonder if you do that just to annoy me
<yofel> he does
<shadeslayer> indeed :P
<apachelogger> figures
<apachelogger> kiten is up now
 * yofel goes looking for Zion color schemes...
<apachelogger> ktouch up
<apachelogger> lunchy break
<Quintasan> AMAROK Y U SO SLOW
<yofel> gaaah
<yofel> bambee: you didn't really look at the list-missing output for kde-workspace?
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/92209
<bambee> yofel: damnit :\
<yofel> please fix ;)
<bambee> lunch break first, then I will fix it
<bambee> don't worry ;)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Rohan Garg * 3 * debian/control Fix the Maintainer field
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Were you following exchange between me and thiago?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Rohan Garg * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for ksaneplugin
<yofel> doesn't that need libksane?
<shadeslayer> haven't uploaded it yet
<shadeslayer> builds with older libksane just fine
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you finish libksane btw?
<yofel> just started it
<shadeslayer> ah, ok
<shadeslayer> i'll hold off uploading it then
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/changelog Minor epoch fix
<shadeslayer> darn you epoch :<
<Quintasan> yofel: Any idea how to interrupt a build and drop to shell?
<yofel> no
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> erm, make cmake run a invalid command?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm doing a pbuilder build lol
<shadeslayer> then you fix it in the build and continue on
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, so make it dep on a lib -> don't add lib to build deps
<shadeslayer> or just don't add a build dep :P
<Quintasan> k
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you need the C10Shell hook tho
<Quintasan> I've got it
<shadeslayer> should work then
<Quintasan> STOP SPAWNING JOBS FUCKING PLASMA
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/rkmdJ.png
<shadeslayer> y u no enable compositing?
<Quintasan> Why should I?
 * yofel doesn't have it enabled either
<shadeslayer> but ... it makes your dekstop look pretty
<shadeslayer> then again, i have enough GPU juice to spare
<Quintasan> And sluggish
<yofel> shadeslayer: libksane0.install here has usr/lib/kde4/ksaneplugin.so, so add some breaks/replaces to your ksaneplugin package
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> s/has/had/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "shadeslayer: libksane0.install here had usr/lib/kde4/ksaneplugin.so, so add some breaks/replaces to your ksaneplugin package"
<yofel> kubotu: please die
<yofel> hm
<yofel> ~karma kubotu
<kubotu> karma for kubotu: -1
<yofel> kubotu--
<Quintasan> kubotu--
<Quintasan> kubotu hate day today
<yofel> true, poor kubotu
<yofel> (not really)
<yofel> shadeslayer: does ksaneplugin install any icons?
<shadeslayer> nope
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> just a desktop file and a so
<yofel> yeah, libksane installs 3 icons for some reason
<Quintasan> yofel: 
<Quintasan> root@nightwalker:~/kdenetwork-4.6.90/lib# nm libkopete.so.4 | grep _ZNK6Kopete12OnlineStatus12protocolIconEv
<Quintasan> root@nightwalker:~/kdenetwork-4.6.90/lib# nm -D libkopete.so.4 | grep _ZNK6Kopete12OnlineStatus12protocolIconEv
<Quintasan> nothing
<yofel> tell thiago that
<shadeslayer> fyi pad.lv/~project-neon has been disabled :)
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> upload to staging?
<shadeslayer> oh we can't upload to ninjas
<yofel> well, for now we can, but like this we can do both at the same time
<bambee> yofel: how did you get the list-missing output? I don't find it into the buidlog (you have uploaded it to paste.k.o, I know, it's just for my future works)
<yofel> bambee: you are using the kubuntu pbuilder hooks?
<bambee> no...
<bambee> :\
<yofel> bambee: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> move that folder to ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<bambee> ok thanks
<yofel> bambee: and set OOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks" in your pbuilderrc
<yofel> er, HOOKDIR
<bambee> ok
<yofel> B10list-missing will automatically run list-missing after the build finishes
<shadeslayer> ^^ be sure to double check that, it lists false positives quite alot sometimes
<yofel> not that often, mostly compressed manpages and .pyc files
<yofel> or someone didn't update not-installed :P
<shadeslayer> iirc it listed so files that i had already installed ^_^
<yofel> well yeah, do check if it lists false positives, but usually the output is ~right~
<apachelogger> look what I found http://i.imgur.com/ml8gz.jpg
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> panda <3 i see
 * apachelogger wonders how shadeslayer knows
<apachelogger> they all look the same really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i mistook the RS 232 on the other end as VGA in that pic
<apachelogger> the other end?
<apachelogger> left hand side?
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe ... camera connector ^_^
<apachelogger> incidentially enough that is 2 rs232 in one pic
<apachelogger> largest accumulation since 1983 surely
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how is exactly upstream supposed to bump soname?
<apachelogger> in a way that reflects the binary incompatibility they introduced :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: FWIW IMHO they should just revert
<Quintasan> FWIW?
<apachelogger> there is absolutely *no* reason whatsoever to retract an interface
<apachelogger> deprecate maybe, but certainly not retract
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for when I drink wine
<Quintasan> you are missing a "D" then
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I misspelled
<apachelogger> iDrink
<apachelogger> that is how it be spelled
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> How should I put that when writing to kopete-devel ml?
<Quintasan> revert this change this instant or bump the so name?
<shadeslayer> revert change or we switch to telepathy :P
<yofel> I don't see how that would be better...
<apachelogger> kde rev 1225419
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1225419&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1225419 | Increase notifications' pixmap size to match other KDE programs notifications' pixmap size. FIXED-IN: 4.7.0
<apachelogger> clearly the retraction was not useful at all
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does you has kde dev account powas?
<Quintasan> I do not
<apachelogger> well then you must mail the peoples
<apachelogger> and tell them to reintroduce the function
<apachelogger> and mark it as deprecated
<apachelogger> and you need to patchy it in 
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (13 files in 3 dirs) Add split packaging
<apachelogger> for our packaging
<apachelogger> so the symbol comes back
<Quintasan> patch 4.6.90? :S
<apachelogger> hai
<yofel> bah, forgot to update the symbols file
<apachelogger> + get upstream to fix it before 4.7 or I will come after them with me big army of phonon
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/92257
<apachelogger> and vanquish them, turn phonon into an IM abstraction and bring peace to the lands of spam
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it normal for upstream to ship headers generated by qdbusxml2cpp ?
<Quintasan> Should that be enough for em to understand?
<apachelogger> "Could you please reintroduce the function and mark it as deprecated so the symbols come back?"
<apachelogger> I'd rephrase that to not use please :P
<Quintasan> Why so?
<apachelogger> otherwise they might not appreciate the graveness of that issue
<apachelogger> and soon enough they will again rename a function neverminding ABI
<Quintasan> That's all?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/libksane0.symbols update symbols file
<apachelogger> just saying
 * Quintasan wonders before pushing the SEND button
<apachelogger> but I am also a rude person
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
 * Quintasan hits the button
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: normal by what standard?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: btw, you can simply use the new function they introduced
<apachelogger> in your patch that is
<Quintasan> Sent.
<apachelogger> something like protocolIcon(KIconLoader::SizeSmall)
<apachelogger> SizeSmall == 16 IIRC
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: normal by KDE/Qt standards
<apachelogger> there is no such thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, isn't the ideal scenario that the headers are generated during build time from installed xml files?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why should I bother maintaining THEIR code?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sometimes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maintain their code?
<Quintasan> nvm, I'm not going to do anything until I get a response
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Rohan Garg * 4 * debian/control Add Breaks/Replaces for libksane0 and kdegraphics-dbg
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so you rather have our whole packaging blocked by kdenetwork having perfeclty repairable symbol loss?
<Quintasan> >implying I can't patch them later today if I don't get any response
<Quintasan> bsides, we have some packages left to do
<apachelogger> how does a response help with patching? :P
<didrocks> debfx: IIRC, you told that we can sync from debian's qtcreator isn't it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new mallit \o/
<didrocks> 0.80?
<shadeslayer> s/mallit/maliit/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "apachelogger: new maliit \o/"
<shadeslayer> didrocks: 0.80.2
<shadeslayer> plugins are at 0.80.1
<didrocks> shadeslayer: oh, and that one doesn't have the Bad XWindow error? :)
<apachelogger> seeing as the Quintasan did not yet package the old one that aint going to much good?
<didrocks> I tried it for fun and got that a couple of days ago
<shadeslayer> i haz no idea, i just saw the mail on Meego dev :P
<shadeslayer> i wonder if it compiles with neon
 * apachelogger goes swimming
<didrocks> apachelogger: enjoy :)
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> kturtle tarball is dirty i think
<shadeslayer> 0.o https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeedu/kturtle/repository/revisions/master/entry/file.txt
<yofel> lol
<yofel> shadeslayer: rofl, that's in git too
<shadeslayer> indeed it is
<yofel> git blame FTW :P
 * shadeslayer will ask annma later on
<yofel> just send the committer a mail
<debfx> didrocks: yes, but we need to add this patch to qtwebkit first: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qtwebkit.git;a=commit;h=caa8b5623bbf4d6be5de29b99efee7ae997fcf35
<shadeslayer> yofel: already sent
<yofel> then fine. Mailing people directly is usually 1000% more efficient than trying to get an answer on some ML...
<didrocks> debfx: I plan to do a Qt upload just after alpha2 freeze, do you want me to include that patch?
<debfx> didrocks: it's a patch for qtwebkit
<didrocks> debfx: or right, which is not anymore part of qt then. That's confusing :)
<didrocks> debfx: so, just after alpha2? do you want me to do it?
<didrocks> debfx: we will need an additional patch to get qmldesigner working btw
<didrocks> seems that fabo isn't there
<debfx> didrocks: I can do the qtwebkit upload since I want to update it to 2.2 anyway
<didrocks> debfx: excellent, keep me in touch (at least by mail if you can't do it on thursday) as I won't be online next week
<didrocks> then, qtcreator needs to ship qmlpuppet to get qmldesigner working
<shadeslayer> did anyone else see the mail where they're depreciating QtWebkit API and switching to QtWebkit2 in the future
<debfx> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> debfx: also, while you are there, nothing is depending in sqlite2 anymore (apart from the kubuntu-full seed that pitti remove), I have a staging change in the Qt branch to remove this package so that only -sqlite (which is sqlite 3) works
<didrocks> it's just a matter of removing the old package and the old dep
<didrocks> (the sqlite2 build-dep is NBS)
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, I hope someone will step up to continue maintain the current qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, atleast for a while so that isn't major borkage all around
<debfx> didrocks: why is it NBS? the sqlite package hasn't been removed
<bambee> usr/share/wallpapers/stripes.png.desktop   <--- WTF ? 
<didrocks> debfx: sorry wrong term, it will be NBS otherwise, the goal is to remove it and doko wanted it to do yesterday, apparently he didn't yet (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite/+bug/747325)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 747325 in sqlite (Ubuntu Oneiric) "demote sqlite, or remove it from the archive" [Medium,Triaged]
<yofel> bambee: in the source it's in kdm/kfrontend/pics/stripes.png, so put that into kdm I guess
<yofel> or kde-workspace-data as long as kdm depends on that
<bambee> okay, same thing for usr/share/wallpapers/stripes.png
<yofel> hm, actually, put it into kdm
<apachelogger> are we done yet?
<apachelogger> I should be doing phonon hacking really :P
 * yofel fixes licensing of kwordquiz
<yofel> 7 packages still unassigned
<yofel> 2 WIP and some need fixing
<yofel> mostly licensing stuff
<yofel> I'll try to get at least kwordquiz done, after that I need to help a friend set up a new router, her old one broke down
<apachelogger> mobipocket wip
<apachelogger> yofel: migrate her to ipv6 while you are at it
<apachelogger> !info mobipocket
<ubottu> Package mobipocket does not exist in natty
<yofel> hahah, need to migrate myself first :P
<apachelogger> zomg
<yofel> apachelogger: it's part of okular in the archive
<apachelogger> are you living in the 90's or something?
<debfx> didrocks: ah ok, that's fine with me
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> flippy floppy
<yofel> apachelogger: tell t-com to speed up their deployment :S
<yofel> they should have ipv6 till the end of the year though AFAIK
<apachelogger> well, internally you could route using ipv6 at least
<apachelogger> assuming your router does v6
<yofel> latter I haven't checked yet. There should be a firmware update though since it's not an old one
<yofel> man, can't wait to NOT get my IP reassigned every 24h ~.~
<didrocks> debfx: ok, thanks :)
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706135543-sx4i9r2tll0grfu7 * (9 files in 4 dirs) Initial release (moved out of kdegraphics)
<yofel> shadeslayer: can one include  a line break in dep-5 Files list? Or how do you handle more files than fit into 80chars
<yofel> ?
<yofel> having a 237char line isn't really readable
<yofel> well, shortened to 117
<apachelogger> ah another one who did not read the spec
<apachelogger> Files
<apachelogger> Required (not in header paragraph).
<apachelogger> Syntax: white space separated list
<apachelogger> List of patterns indicating files covered by the license and copyright specified in this paragraph. See below for details.
<apachelogger> definition of a white space seperated list:
<apachelogger> A white space separated list means that the field value may be on one line or many, but values in the list are separated by one or more white space characters (including space, TAB, and newline). For example, the Files field has a list of filename patterns.
<apachelogger> I suppoes that answers the quesiton
<yofel> uh yeah, I'm suffering from heat stroke
<apachelogger> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint/download/head:/copyright-20110706100602-wlum8ypxp3iqytko-1/copyright
<yofel> stupid firefox 'bin file'
<apachelogger> on a related note, I find it highly efficient to just put dedicate license paras at the end of the file
<apachelogger> makes everything more readable and stuff
<apachelogger> yofel: more like stupid launchpad^Wloggerhead
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> launchapd likes to send wrong mimetypes and stuff
<yofel> and you're right
<apachelogger> yofel: mobipocket actually comes out of kdegraphics-strigi-plugins
<apachelogger> which is weird, cause there is kdegraphics-thumbnails now
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> so one gets to wonder why mobipocket is seperate
<yofel> well, it was a seperate source
<apachelogger> yeah, but why ^^
<yofel> as in seperate folder in svn, don't ask me why
 * apachelogger ponders driving 30 km to get a dvi->hdmi cable
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706140939-sr2kmeqi1pfsnoyj * debian/control add strigi deps
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706141053-7jwrv4dwbi9etcos * debian/control transitional package also depend on mobipocket
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706141214-ehz1ailn97wg3qq6 * debian/control break and replace old kdegraphics-strigi-plugins
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706141442-rshg1sl0x4u3qrk1 * debian/control description++
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) Add split packaging
<yofel> k, I'm gone, laterz
 * Quintasan goes out for food and beer
<Quintasan> latez
<apachelogger> beerz? :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can I attend too?
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706141852-bt7shleviom3vydc * debian/copyright add copyright
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706142157-14ggdcg26lti430m * debian/control builddep on okular-dev
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Make your way to Lubin, Poland in less than 40 minutes
<apachelogger> NullPointerException
<apachelogger> javakaboom overload
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> fail
<bambee> does anyone play to "Urban terror" here ? :P
<yofel> bambee: not yet, on my to try list though ^^
<bambee> yofel: kde-workspace fixed , btw (I will propose a merge)
<yofel> good, then I'll check if our 4.7 packages are actually installable once I get home ^^
<apachelogger> installing oneiric on the panda
<apachelogger> a bit scared
<apachelogger> ScottK: is the installer supposed to stay at 0%?
<apachelogger> ah nvm
<apachelogger> class 4 microsd is just way too slow
 * Quintasan is back
<maco> against what kde component would one report a bug in the plasma calculator?
<apachelogger> maco: the widget?
<maco> yes
<apachelogger> plasma-addons I suppose
<maco> a friend found a bug and i'm going to nudge her along to her first bug report
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/git/k/kdeplasma-addons/applets/calculator/plasma-applet-calculator.desktop
<apachelogger> plasma-addons indeed
<apachelogger> maco: cool :D
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> kubuntu on omap4 :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you get to install kubuntu natively on the n900 yet?
<yofel> re
<yofel> shadeslayer: mind uploading gwenview with fixed epoch to PPA?
<yofel> same for kanagram and kamera
<yofel> Quintasan: you missed the epoch in parley
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Fixed and pushed
<yofel> how's kdenetwork?
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706173028-zwsh7bbt1uyetza9 * debian/changelog Repack upstream source to include a copy of GPL
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706173140-f60hyhxfj423t7m3 * debian/control add okular to description
<apachelogger> !find okularGenerator_mobi.so
<ubottu> File okularGenerator_mobi.so found in kdegraphics-dbg, okular
 * apachelogger waves fist
<CIA-52> [mobipocket] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110706173530-cog6o0cv5edblxwn * debian/ (changelog control) Replace and break old packages (kdegraphics-strigi-plugins and okular)
<Quintasan> yofel: uploaded
<yofel> thx
<Quintasan> deleting old one
<yofel> why? It'll get superseded
<Quintasan> takes place and clutters the list
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> *shrug*
<Quintasan> built and awaiting publication
<yofel> *sigh*, step has no docs license...
 * yofel adds
<Quintasan> How about we bash upstream about that?
<yofel> I just added it
<yofel> or we would be waiting for them till october
<yofel> bah, repacked with patch applied -.-
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> bashing is still in order
<apachelogger> Quintasan can surely take care of it
<yofel> agreed
<apachelogger> while I try to break some gles on omap4 :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You got another board?
<Quintasan> Lucky bastard
<apachelogger> I built a tower of bord
<apachelogger> s
<apachelogger> +a
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> is it typo day again?
<yofel> hm, where does the kdebase-runtime dep in qapt-batch come from..
<yofel> ~karma typoday
<kubotu> karma for typoday: -2
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Get EGL on iMX
<apachelogger> if you get working binary blog from freescale or amd :P
<apachelogger> s/blog/blob/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "if you get working binary blob from freescale or amd :P"
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That means I can only enjoy slugghish plasma-mobile on it right now? :/
<apachelogger> you could also try to deslug plasma
<bambee> apachelogger: Where Can I find phonon with qml ? in trunk ?
<apachelogger> hahaha rofl 
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> hahahah
<apachelogger> bambee: qml branch
<rbelem> apachelogger, i did not install on n900 natively yet
 * apachelogger pokes rbelem with a long qml stick
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> i will do that real soon
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you receive your panda?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> trying to get gles running right now
<rbelem> awesome :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, in oneiric?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> hopefully we can land 4.6.90 this week, then we can build plasma-mobile in no time and have something to blog
<bambee> apachelogger: Is it working finally?
<apachelogger> bambee: who? oneiric?
<bambee> apachelogger: you panda with oneiric
<bambee> your*
<apachelogger> oh yes, well didn't take that long
<bambee> nice :)
<apachelogger> the class4 sd is slowing down everything as usual
<rbelem> apachelogger, that's great :-) but probably we will need to make lots of changes
<apachelogger> rbelem: where?
<apachelogger> gotta buy a faster card and a v5 power supply and a usb touch screen and a rs232 cable
<apachelogger> and I have no idea where to get either
<apachelogger> meh.
<rbelem> there are some plasma-actives branches that were not merged
<rbelem> apachelogger, digikey?
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, IIRC master will not build with stock kdelibs at all
<apachelogger> it needs some experimental branch from kdelibs
<rbelem> yup
 * rbelem got a flu
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How do I get rid of pages in wiki completely?
<apachelogger> you do not
<Quintasan> Why?
<yofel> apachelogger: do you know what kind of BSD the cmake licensing is? 3-clause?
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/92467
<apachelogger> 1
<apachelogger> 2
<apachelogger> 3
<apachelogger> 3-clause :P
<yofel> k, then I got that right ^^
<apachelogger> obviously :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why I do not get rid of Wiki pages?
<apachelogger> cause it is impossible
<apachelogger> though you can delete them
<apachelogger> one way or another
<apachelogger> but usually they wont get deleted, but just emptied
 * yofel goes fixing shadeslayers packages
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> yofel: What the hell are you doing?
<yofel> uploading WITH epoch
<Quintasan> Throw bricks at him until he gets it done
<yofel> yeah, but I would like to mark them off the broken list in my dep-check :P
<Quintasan> lol
 * Quintasan discusses Polish LoCo stuff
<yofel> currently aptitude wants to remove them
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog fix epoch
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog fix epoch
 * Quintasan throws bricks at shadeslayer
<Quintasan> yofel: Feel free to throw some more
 * yofel throws some more bricks at shadeslayer
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (13 files in 4 dirs) Add split packaging
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/source/lintian-overrides drop unneeded lintian-overrides file
<yofel> who wants the do the remaining language bindings...
<yofel> they seeem to be quite unpopular ^^
 * Quintasan shivers in fear
<Quintasan> p-pp-pppp-ppython!!
<yofel> that's done already
<yofel> take mono
<Quintasan> Do you want me to die from heart attack?
<yofel> I hoped you wouldn't die from just that...
<Quintasan> When I'm done with LoCo stuff I'll look at that
<Quintasan> It's done and needs fixing or what?
<yofel> it's not done
<Quintasan> K
<yofel> kimono, qyoto, perlqt, perlkde and rocs are left
<Quintasan> qyoto is that mono sh$#
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> yep
 * Quintasan boards the warship
<Quintasan> FOR THE EMPEROR!
<yofel> I'm always behind you ;)
<Quintasan> Right behind me or somewhere in the distance?
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> I believe the dot I see on the horizon are you
<Quintasan> Oh snap.
<Quintasan> Whatever
<Quintasan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Quintasan> qyoto
<Quintasan> everything I wanted to say
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/copyright restructure copyright file and fix BSD licensing
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/copyright restructure copyright file
<Quintasan> yofel: Didn't we have packaging for qyoto?
<yofel> in kdebindings
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I can't say I'm glad I didn't asl
<Quintasan> ask*
<Quintasan> typoday--
<yofel> ^^
 * Quintasan steals code from kdebindings
<yofel> just take the whole binary parts from the control file, no point in changing them
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/copyright restructure copyright file
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/copyright fix copyright
<Quintasan> yofel: Implying I know what stuff is mono from there
 * Quintasan copies only libqyoto2 and will look after build
<Quintasan> rules
<Quintasan> SO MUCH FUN
<yofel> great, smoke is still licsense-less
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdebindings/view/head:/debian/rules
<Quintasan> no shit
<Quintasan> yofel_: dh $@ --parallel --with sodeps
<Quintasan> what is sodeps?
<yofel_> /usr/bin/dh_sodeps
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm asking what is it doing :P
<yofel> It's perl, just read the file header, or do you want me to C&P that?
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh
 * Quintasan needs some good guide to that shlibs shit
<Quintasan> I just put things which make sense to me but I dont know how it actually works
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> well, that's how I feel about the new debian abi-manager stuff
<yofel> bambee: what happened to your kde-workspace merge request btw.?
<yofel> I don't want to create the copyright file for marble :(
<yofel> it's a copyright mess
<Quintasan> yofel: Could not find module FindSmoke.cmake or a configuration file for package
<Quintasan> sup qyoto
<yofel> fun
<Quintasan> Do we have it?
<bambee> yofel: it's here https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/67059
<yofel> Quintasan: juts looking for it
<yofel> *just
<yofel> typoday--
<Quintasan> bambee: I was supposed to look at it, wasn't I?
<bambee> Quintasan: no you was supposed to look at libkexiv2 :p
<yofel> I'll look at workspace
<bambee> Quintasan: this one https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2/+merge/66943
<Quintasan> Looking
<yofel> Quintasan: do you depend on smoke-dev-tools?
<yofel> build-dep
<Quintasan> yofel: most likely
<bambee> yofel, Quintasan: thanks
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> lp--
<Quintasan> WHY THE FCKS THEY HAD TO SPLIT RIGHT NOW
<yofel> rest assured, more splitting ahead, so they didn't do everything right now
 * yofel knows he isn't helpful in the slightest
<apachelogger> ah
<bambee> because they have switched to git ? because why wait until kde 4.8 ? :P
<apachelogger> they did not split right now :P
<apachelogger> they split like a month ago
<apachelogger> or longer
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I am a bit tired and not entirely sure mobipocket is proper, how do I validate?
<yofel> Quintasan is too busy fighting freescale to remember something trivial like splitting in neon
<Quintasan> It's just me or https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2 is empty?
<yofel> someone fix PPAs to support apt-file
<yofel> Quintasan: see merge request... not branch
<yofel> you'll have to re-push the branch since it's empty
<yofel> (bzr bug)
 * Quintasan votes for using warp-and-sort
<bambee> Quintasan: this packages was in kdegraphics for kde <4.7
<bambee> as it's not merged yet this branch is empty :)
<Quintasan> bambee: Why you don't have upload powers yet?
<yofel> he's no memeber yet
<bambee> Quintasan: to kubuntu-packagers? it's not too earlier?
<yofel> *member
<yofel> although I would suggest pre-promoting him to packagers in a bit
<Quintasan> bambee: looks good, merging
<bambee> Quintasan: thanks
<Quintasan> yofel: How do I merge to empty branch?
<Quintasan> Should I just push it?
<yofel> you don't, you checkout and push to the empty location
 * bambee wonders why there are no features in launchpad about that...
<Quintasan> bambee: pushed
<bambee> thanks :)
<Quintasan> yofel: let me know when smoke is ready
<bambee> yofel: we could probably talk about that at the next meeting (or I can also wait, there is no hurry)
<Quintasan> though I will be going to bed soonish
<yofel> Quintasan: smoke-dev-tools installs /usr/share/smoke/cmake/SmokeConfig.cmake so it should be able to find it somehow
<Quintasan> Trying
<Quintasan> Did I mention that I still don't know what some our rules file do?
<yofel> me neither, esp. the pykde one
 * Quintasan needs to get this in one place and get someone to explain it
<Quintasan> also, any guides on this shlibs magic out there?
<yofel> ping me to the session...
 * Quintasan notes that this should be obligatory for ninja training
<yofel> what shlibs magic?
<Quintasan> shlibs magic
<Quintasan> I could only find it (shlibs) mentioned in Debian's maintainer guide
<Quintasan> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html#control
<yofel> see manpage of dh_shlibdeps?
<yofel> bambee: merge rejected
<bambee> yofel: what's wrong?
<yofel> see my comment
 * yofel does some symbols digging himself in kdesdk
<yofel> Quintasan: can I see the mail you sent re kopete symbols?
<Quintasan> yofel: subscribe to kopete ml :P
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/92533
<yofel> not interested, on too many MLs already :P
<Quintasan> Here is what I sent
<yofel> thanks
<Quintasan> so far Lamarque Vieira Souza confused something and Raphael kindly explained that it's the procedure we do in Debian and deriviates
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you suck
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm too tired to continue, I will resume packaging tomorrow
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Huh?
<apachelogger> y u not hang out with us?
<Quintasan> Y U NO BUY ME NEW MICROPHONE OR FIX PA?
<apachelogger> pa not is broken
<apachelogger> y u no has mic builtin?
<Quintasan> Builtin what?
<Quintasan> a PC?
<Quintasan> lolwut
<Tm_T> yes, both mic and speaker are in the backpanel, try and see!
<Quintasan> I'll buy a $5 mic tomorrow
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<Quintasan> QYOTO YOU WILL DIE
<bambee> yofel: about "#MISSING" entries in symbols files, I've just to check them and to remove them?
<apachelogger> death to all dead things
<Quintasan> bambee: :DDDD
<Quintasan> bambee: If they are safe to remove then yest
<Quintasan> yes*
<Quintasan> otherwise you need to bump SO name
<Quintasan> bambee: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<Quintasan> typoday--
<Quintasan> ~karma typoday
<kubotu> karma for typoday: -5
<Quintasan> only 8996 left
<Quintasan> typoday--
<Quintasan> ~karma typoday
<kubotu> karma for typoday: -6
 * Quintasan goes to bed for sure this time
<bambee> ohh I did not see the part about missing symbols in this documentation :\
<Quintasan> Good night.
<bambee> good point, thanks
<bambee> Quintasan: night
<yofel> gn Quintasan
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> to bed he went
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> mobipocket is up btw
<apachelogger> someone should like review it
<apachelogger> cause I did do that thing for the last 4 hours or so, thoug it is only work for 15 minutes, so something must have gone wrong WRT attention or something or nothing or shutup
<yofel> <- good nigth
<yofel> typoday---
<shadeslayer> feel free to kick me for those epoch mistakes, idk why i keep making them even tho i triple check the changelog
 * shadeslayer just spotted another one
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 7 * debian/changelog Epoch fixes
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/control Fix maintainer field
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-07
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<Quintasan> My plan almost succeeded
<Quintasan> It turns out the best time for me to go to bed is 23ish
<Quintasan> But I failed getting out of the bed
<Quintasan> Any suggestions for forcing myself out of bed?
<bambee> ohhh god... http://paste.ubuntu.com/639329/  :\
<bambee> Quintasan: a girl friend? a lan with friends ? :P
<Quintasan> That's not enough to force me out of bed unfortunately
<Quintasan> I seems like automatic splash of ice-cold water would be good
<bambee> mhhhh
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> bambee: I dunno how it is for your, but when someone is in bed with me that actually provides reasons for not getting out of bed before doing other things
 * Quintasan tries not to kill himself when packaging qyoto
<bambee> apachelogger: I was talking about a girl friend who is not in bed with him of course! (assuming he has a rendezvous with her today, it would be a reason to getting out of bed)
<apachelogger> do we haz freeze yet?
<apachelogger> bambee: now that just made me go :O
<apachelogger> didn't understand that at all :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do we haz freeze?
<Quintasan> Apparently.
<apachelogger> apparently?
<apachelogger>   Alpha 2 is scheduled for July 7th, so we'll be freezing for the
<apachelogger> release on 0600 UTC on July 5th.
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it is thursday already? :O
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> somehow I seem to have missed a day
<Quintasan> OH FUCK you qyoto
<Quintasan> Failing at 97%
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If that tarball is missing files then somebody gets a beatin'
 * apachelogger prepares fists
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is kdenetwork patche dyet?
<bambee> If I find an unsafe missing symbol, how do I bump the soname?
<apachelogger> bambee: where did you find that?
<bambee> apachelogger: libplasmaclock4abi1 but I am not sure, let me check something
<apachelogger> yofel: pingo
<bambee> apachelogger: Plasma::Calandar => public constructor has changed + missing public method "applyConfigurationInterface()"
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/92641
<Quintasan> Any idea?
<apachelogger> bambee: I'd check with #plasma whether they want to undo this breakage
<apachelogger> otherwise: /usr/share/doc/pkg-kde-tools/README.DebianABIManager
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> abimanager can take care of the sobump for you
<apachelogger> Quintasan: find the dll
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's not there
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> find it
<apachelogger> like in the whole tree
<apachelogger> perhaps it is in a different dir
<apachelogger> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<apachelogger> -- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.
<apachelogger> -- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.
<apachelogger> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<apachelogger>    * C# compiler  <http://www.mono-project.com>
<apachelogger>      Mono or the .NET framework
<apachelogger>      Required to compile the C# bindings
<apachelogger>    * QScintilla2  <http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/qscintilla/intro>
<apachelogger>      QScintilla2 libraries
<apachelogger>      Needed to compile QScintilla2 bindings
<apachelogger>    * QImageBlitz  <http://www.kde.org>
<apachelogger>      QImageBlitz library
<apachelogger>      Needed to compile QImageBlitz bindings
<apachelogger> there you go
<Quintasan> Enoguh
<apachelogger> kthxbai
<Quintasan> typoday--
<apachelogger> yofel: syn
<apachelogger> yofel: syn
<apachelogger> yofel: syn
<apachelogger> yofel: syn
<apachelogger> yofel: syn
<apachelogger> he never is around when I need him :P
<Quintasan> No, you are not around when he is here :P
<apachelogger> yes I am
<apachelogger> his aroundness is only a subset of my aroundness
<Quintasan> Then your aroundness is subset of my aroundness
<apachelogger> nah
<Quintasan> BOOYAH
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92665
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^ any idea where first two binaries should go?
<Quintasan> Rest of that looks like -dev stuff to me
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<shadeslayer> ubottu says it goes into dev
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> \o/
<shadeslayer> oh, hey everyone
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: binaries too?
<shadeslayer> yofel: thanks for fixing those epochs
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<yofel> yw
<shadeslayer> !find bin/csrcc
<ubottu> File bin/csrcc found in kdebindings-dbg, qyoto-dev
<apachelogger> yofel: nvm, autoresolved :P
<apachelogger> yofel: prepare a blog :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: uics is surely a qt designer file compiler
<apachelogger> headers go to dev definitely
<apachelogger> the libs if they are actually symlinks
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> the dll's go to dev IIRC
<Quintasan> Strangely enough, the binaries are in -dev but they are still in list-missing
<apachelogger> pkgconfig is defnitely dev material, so is cmake stuff
<apachelogger> key.snk probably needs looking into though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: perhaps they were mangled ^^
<apachelogger> do we ahve a better list-missing yet?
<apachelogger> or do I really have to write my own codez
<Quintasan> Nope, I remember that you were to rewrite it
<Quintasan> It's pkg-binary-mangler that does that strange thing?
<shadeslayer> why not use dh_install --list-missing? or is that worse than what we have right now?
<apachelogger> any dh script can mangle
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: worse
<Quintasan> lol noshit
<apachelogger> like dh_installman mangles them too
<apachelogger> by gzipping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: VERBOSE=1
<Quintasan> GRRR
<apachelogger> which is also a case where the cdbs list missing falls over
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wut?
<bambee> apachelogger: libplasmaclock, libtaskmanager, libsolidcontrol, libsolidcontrolifaces, libkwineffects   require a SONAME change
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you explain why it's worse?
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> oh yeah, abimanager bump then
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92677 <- qyoto-dev.install
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cause it runs at dh_install time
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92683
<Quintasan> list-missing
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> inb4 qyoto-dev is not in control
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> lulz
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> what do we need to do for list missing?
<yofel> apachelogger: blog post for what?
 * yofel continues with kopypackages
<apachelogger> yofel: how we packaged rc1 and are awesome and stuff
<yofel> uh... okay...
<shadeslayer> we're done with RC1?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: finish kturtle
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: key.snk looks like some binary to me
<shadeslayer> question, how do i fix svgpart ? the uploaded version was 4.6.90-0ubuntu2 ?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it has no epoch
<shadeslayer> should i upload 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu2+ppa1 ?
<apachelogger> meaning you can just upload :P
<Quintasan> Y U NO INSTALL QYOTO-DEV?
<apachelogger> no, you should upload the proper epoch 0ubuntu1~ppa1
<yofel> shadeslayer: just use 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1 ?
<shadeslayer> will try
<shadeslayer> ( again )
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> i tried it last night, but for some reason it kept toppling over
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could try dh_listmissing.pl
<Quintasan> !file dh_listmissing.pl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file dh_listmissing.pl
<Quintasan> !find dh_listmissing.pl
<ubottu> Package/file dh_listmissing.pl does not exist in natty
 * Quintasan has no idea what's that
<Quintasan> qyoto-dev.install is there
<Quintasan> control has qyoto-dev entry
<Quintasan> Oh I see
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92695
<Quintasan> gac/* should gtfo of qyoto-dev
<Quintasan> AHA
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that shit was in not-installed in kdebindings
<Quintasan> solves everything
<shadeslayer> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> hmm .. is launchpad down?
<Quintasan> I give up
<yofel> not for me
<Quintasan> yofel: Pushing qyoto
<yofel> thou are supreme
<bambee> I need to change "soname" into symbols file too, I guess?
<Quintasan> yofel: Though those fcking not-installed files are driving me crazy
<Quintasan> Is there a way to make list-missing shut the !@#$ up about files in not-installed file?
<yofel> only by patching it, since dh_install ignores them
<yofel> the cdbs and dhmk list-missing targets do use not-installed
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> Then I shall not care
<yofel> bambee: no idea, but where exactly do you want to do that?
<Quintasan> Throw bricks at me if something was broken
<Quintasan> ONLY 4 PACKAGES LEFT!
<Quintasan> apart from kde-l10n
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> apachelogger: fix your l10n magic
<apachelogger> fix?
<yofel> iirc it copies some kdebase* files around
<apachelogger> you mean fix ubuntu's braindead way of doing l10n?
<Quintasan> yofel: Disregard that, I moved some kimono files inside qyoto by accident
<yofel> no, not that, you magic l10n scripts
<yofel> Quintasan: how that o.O
<apachelogger> 	# These are not split in svn but are split in release tars, so copy svn file to also cover release tar file
<apachelogger> 	-cp messages/kdebase/desktop_kdebase.po messages/kdebase/desktop_kdebase-runtime.po
<apachelogger> 	-cp messages/kdebase/desktop_kdebase.po messages/kdebase/desktop_kdebase-workspace.po
<apachelogger> 	-cp messages/kdepim/desktop_kdepim.po messages/kdepim/desktop_kdepim-runtime.po
<apachelogger> it always creeps me out
<Quintasan> yofel: I must have somehow copied them over
<yofel> well, now that the tars are split you can probably just dump that
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92713/
<Quintasan> Can someone sane tell that all these install files are actually part of qyoto?
<apachelogger> wut?
<apachelogger> 	# Fetch kdepim 4.4.5 translations
<apachelogger> 	cd messages; \
<apachelogger> 		svn export svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/tags/KDE/4.4.5/kde-l10n/${LANGCODE}/messages/kdepim/; \
<apachelogger> 	cd ..;
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding moi
<Quintasan> Okay, rest looks okay
<Quintasan> yofel: repushing now
<Quintasan> E: qyoto source: version-substvar-for-external-package kio-monodoc -> libkimono4.1-cil
<Quintasan> fuck
<Quintasan> (= ${binary:Version})
<Quintasan> It should be 4:4.6.90 now?
<yofel> why are you even touching libkimono4.1-cil in qyoto?
<Quintasan> Depends:
<Quintasan> libqyoto4.5-cil (= ${binary:Version}), libkimono4.1-cil (= ${binary:Version}), ${cli:Depends},
<Quintasan>  ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<Quintasan> for libnepomuk2.2-cil
<Quintasan> nbm
<Quintasan> typoday--
<Quintasan> That shit is not even there
<yofel> I somehow get the feeling nepomuk doesn't belong into a Qt package...
 * Quintasan looks at source and removes install files which are not there
<bambee> yofel: kde-workspace
<bambee> yofel: all these libraries have an ABI breakage
<yofel> bambee: I meant which file, I'm no expert at abimanager
<bambee> libkwineffect1abi1.symbols, I need to rename it to libkwineffect1abi2.symbols (X-Debian-ABI was bumped from 1 to 2). Should I rename the soname into libkwineffect1abi2.symbols too? 
<yofel>  libkwineffect1abi2.symbols isn't the SO name, but you should rename the package and the package files
<bambee> I know, actually the soname is "libkwineffects.so.1abi1"
<Quintasan> yofel: I removed everything that depends on kimono from qyoto, wonder if I will get more missing files
<yofel> I would say rename everything that has that name, I'm not sure either
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> now it doesnt build some files
<Quintasan> ...
 * Quintasan adds that shit back
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707102823-7u02i1nq42l2buvx * debian/ (changelog rules) Enable easy switching between stable and unstable translations
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707102920-957g95q1k1ty39wc * debian/rules tabs ftw
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707103145-r439j6c3dpkufn3l * debian/ (changelog rules) Make module desktop fetching more robust by trying to step into every element within the messages directory and if successful try to svn export a related desktop file
<CIA-52> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 108 * bin/kopypackages Add kopypackages a script to copy source packages from one PPA to another
<yofel> I am supreme
<yofel> bb in ~30m
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707103418-c50ndstqd1s4aodu * debian/ (changelog rules) Make kdepim l10n fetching its own target
<Quintasan> yofel: No fffing idea
<Quintasan> It fails to build without that kimono and nepomuk magic inside
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707103600-kbrhg76wuwe32f9h * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog rules) Update build script for new branch name
<Quintasan> I removed them and lolwut
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707103714-t3cwfnvhbewdmm79 * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog) Update build script to use ftpmaster rather than ktown
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707103718-4pnyv477clx8n3or * debian/build-l10n.sh whoops, forgot to update the branch url itself
<Quintasan> fuck this
<shadeslayer> kturtle : DONE
<Quintasan> no sane rules on how to build this shit
<Quintasan> everything gets done by some fkck black magic which breaks
<CIA-52> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707104025-xm4jbiefa772ain4 * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog rules) Introduce new get-l10n target which is called by the build script and depends on all other targets that need execution to get l10n
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Rohan Garg * 1 * (10 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for kturtle
<shadeslayer> fffffffuuuuuu damn epoch's
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/control * Fix build dep epoch
<CIA-52> [kturtle] Rohan Garg * 3 * debian/control Add versioned Breaks/Replaces
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/92725
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes?
<shadeslayer> yay, license nightmare
<bambee> do you prefer abi breakage nightmare ? :D
<shadeslayer> can't be worse than license nightmare
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Isn't that somehow relevant to listmissing magic?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/92731 << didn't work
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is the implementation :P
<apachelogger> the one our hook uses
<Quintasan> :/
 * apachelogger beats shadeslayer with a stick
<yofel> finally home again
<yofel> shadeslayer: bump to ppa2, forgot about that
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: y u so sadist
<apachelogger> svgpart (4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1~ppa1) oneiric; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> i've fixed the epoch
<apachelogger> dont see it int he ppaz
<shadeslayer> svgpart (4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1~ppa2) oneiric; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because its not accepting my upload
<yofel> apachelogger: you don't readz pastebinz, upload failed
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> it sez shit already exists
<apachelogger> so naturally shit should exist
<apachelogger> yet it does not
<apachelogger> file a bug
<shadeslayer> it does, i deleted it last night
<shadeslayer> i saved the tarballs first tho
 * apachelogger notes that it is entirely possible that shadeslayer simply did dput the wrong changes file
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> wohoo [PPA kubuntu-ninjas] [ubuntu/oneiric] svgpart 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1~ppa2 (Accepted)
<yofel> nah, the epoch has no effect on the files, I got that error too before
<apachelogger> point being
<apachelogger> if you delete stuff
<shadeslayer> yeah, i was a bit surprised to see that the source.changes file is called 4.6.90
<apachelogger> it should be deleted
<shadeslayer> agreed ^^
<apachelogger> if it is not deleting stuff than the feature should not be flipping delete
<shadeslayer> completely removed from disk etc
<yofel> *shrug*, make the janitor run more than like every 24h
<Quintasan> how about we drop kdebindings/*
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/92737
<Quintasan> What the fuck?
<shadeslayer> fun
<Quintasan> just look at the fucking rules for kdebindings
<shadeslayer> no thanks :P
<yofel> poke the debian folks, maybe they have someone that plans to maintain the mono stuff
<shadeslayer> i wonder if people *actually* use kde bindings or are they just for show
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg
<yofel> considering MoDaX only wants to maintain python, I would say latter
<yofel> hm, looking at the dep breakage on upgrade it seems kdenetwork is all that's left
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<yofel> oh nice, got response for kdesdk, symbol comes back :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=3M5744-ND
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What is that?
<apachelogger> a usb touchscreen
<apachelogger> well, you can make it usb ^^
<Quintasan> Why would I want that?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> yofel: Well it builds but it has a missing symbol :S
<yofel> still no response on that?
<yofel> well, then upgrade test #1 goes with removing kdenetwork
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> just patch the flipping function in
<Quintasan> [13:34:48] <svuorela> the kdebindings debian/rules file is pure evil
<Quintasan> [13:35:20] <svuorela> I wrote it :)
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> yeah, fun discussion you're having over in #debian-qt-kde ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, i just had a look at the file being discussed
<shadeslayer> pure evil it is
<yofel> bambee: please fix:
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdm_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/circles/circles.xml', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu4
<bambee> arrff :\
<Quintasan> yofel: see #debian-qt-kde
<yofel> well, I don't get it *either*
<Quintasan> yofel: and you want me to package that shit?
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> hey, I didn't think it was *that* insane yesterday
<yofel> well, I hoped it wouldn't be
 * Quintasan laughs madly
<Quintasan> yofel: I don't really want to disappoint you but it's fucking insane
<Quintasan> As in
<Quintasan> even more insane than apachelogger
<yofel> well, I realized that by now... *sorry*
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> And you know it's hard to achieve
<yofel> hehehe
<Quintasan> Right, I should play some games to debrain myself
<yofel> y'know
<bambee> yofel: it's already into "Replace" , I just need to add it into "Breaks", right? (for << 4:4.6.90)
<yofel> bambee: where did you add that, kdm?
<bambee> yes
<yofel> hm, if it had Replaces this shouldn't have broken...
<yofel> well, add Breaks anyway
<yofel> file movement is Breaks/Replaces
<yofel> bambee: and why did you add a version?
<yofel> kdebase* is completely removed
<yofel> shoudn't make a difference here I guess though
<bambee> yofel: it was already here
<apachelogger> yofel: imagine the package got reintroduced
<bambee> "kdebase-workspace-wallpapers (<< 4:4.5.80)"
<apachelogger> funfunfun
<yofel> true, shouldn't happen though I hope, or I'll throw bricks at the KDE folks
<yofel> bambee: make sure breaks/replaces have the right version then
<yofel> at least this was the only error I got, except...
<bambee> wait until ~ppa4
<yofel> having kdewallpapers AND kde-wallpapers is fooey
<bambee> (I will upload it)
<tazz> *sigh* python... it takes up all my time. And i thought, i would have enough time left to helpout with kubuntu packaging :-/
<yofel> tazz: PLEEENTTYYYYYY left
<shadeslayer> ^^
<tazz> yofel: i know, i just thought that by this time, i would have accomplished a lot more.
<yofel> then stop talking and get to work :P
<tazz> ok
<tazz> :(
 * yofel pats tazz on the shoulder
<yofel> we're all just overworked here -.-
<yofel> *headdesk*
 * yofel messed up the kdesdk version
<yofel> shadeslayer: you uploaded kturtle to natty....
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> ppa2?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> this signals the time when i should switch to oneiric
<yofel> sounds good ^^
<shadeslayer> as soon as i buy my new laptop :P
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> which is in a week or sth after my mid term eval
<shadeslayer> google-chrome--
<yofel> ?
 * apachelogger just ordered himself some class 10 cards
 * bambee will be crazy with these FUC*$$**!!!@@ symbols 
<shadeslayer> yofel: stupid chrome + p3a lp bug
<yofel> hmpf
 * yofel pats bambee on the shoulders now
<yofel> we all had to go through that...
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 136 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add patch so the missing symbol comes back
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 137 * debian/changelog Add missing changelog entry
<bambee> yofel: I've renamed the symbols files, changes the soname into these files, and there are still missing symbols o_O
<bambee> (I've also drop "#MISSING" lines)
<yofel> fun, isn't it...
<yofel> kdesdk: DONE
<shadeslayer> fixed kturtle
<bambee> aaah !! "@ABI_4_1"
<bambee> (X-Debian-ABI is now equals to "2")
<bambee> so the @ABI has changed xD
 * bambee starts up the chain saw and runs around naked
<yofel> even more fun
<yofel> < lunch break
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> bambee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8szWccJvb4
<bambee> apachelogger: when I rename libtaskmanager4abi1 to libtaskmanager4abi2, I will also rename its symbols file. Should I create a new symbol file or update it ? (all previous symbols won't be found )
<apachelogger> create a new one and dump the old one
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> since you bumped the soname it does not matter whatever symbols it had earlier
<bambee> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8szWccJvb4 => lool
<apachelogger> very much reminded me of you just now :P
<apachelogger> or you reminded me of it
<apachelogger> something like that anyway
<Quintasan> aaa
<lool> I'm not on that video
<bambee> lool: oh sorry 
<bambee> I mean "lol"
<bambee> or loool
<yofel> 4.6.5 released
 * yofel makes an attempt on perlqt
<yofel> Quintasan: I get the feeling using the debian abi manager for kopete would be easier than waiting for them whether they want to keep BC or not...
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll handle it today
<Quintasan> yofel: see #kde-devel
<yofel> saw it
 * Quintasan looks for a beer
 * bambee orders a beer for Quintasan
<yofel> kubotu: order beer for Quintasan
 * kubotu gives Quintasan a nice frosty mug of beer.
<bambee> kubotu: be useful and give a beer to Quintasan now !!!
 * yofel goes looking for glass of wine
<yofel> out of beer here
 * yofel looks at bindings packaging and wonders why exactly he wanted to do perlqt...
<yofel> then again, since smoke is licenseless the bindings can't be uploaded to the archive anyway
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> can it be that we never shipped the perl bindings?
 * yofel dumps perl and does 4.6.5 instead
<Quintasan> I would !#$%#$ing drop bindings alltogether and only keep what Debian does (ie. Python)
<Quintasan> maybe Ruby
<yofel> well, at least there's no real hurry to get them done
<yofel> kde-workspace, kdenetwork and rocs have a higher priority
<yofel> bambee: how far are you?
<bambee> yofel: kde-workspace uploaded into kubuntu-ninjas
<bambee> it should be built now
<bambee> (~ppa4)
<yofel> ah true
<yofel> can you propose another merge? or update the old one?
<bambee> sure
<yofel> well probably need to rebuild the rdeps
<yofel> *we'll
<yofel> typoday--
<bambee> pushed
 * txwikinger hates natty
<txwikinger> maybe it is time to downgrade back to maverick
<didrocks> fregl: hey, FYI, gtk made a lot of changes recently on the a11y stack (http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+). Removing gail mainly. I think it won't impact you, apart from the signal for the gnome platform to enable/disable a11y (what you haven't done yet IIRC)?
<fregl> didrocks: ah, they implemented the signal? great
<fregl> I did implement that stuff but it's not reviewed and I don't like the way it's currently done too much
<didrocks> fregl: I didn't follow that closely, but maybe http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2011-June/msg00001.html can give you a hint on the recent changes made?
<fregl> didrocks: well, I saw them active in their a11y channel, so I'm loosely following what's going on...
<didrocks> fregl: oh nice, I just wanted to give you a head's up in case it wasn't the case, but as you are already on top of it… :-)
<bambee> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/67059
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what parts of bindings would be dropped then?
<yofel> bambee: already found it, I'll look at it in a minute
<bambee> yofel: take your time, there's no hurry :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=626860#17
<ubottu> Debian bug 626860 in kdebindings "kdebindings: libqimageblitz0.0-cil dll map wrong" [Important,Open]
<yofel> bambee: I would argue against that :P (true for the branch though)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: In case you didn't notice, see comment by MoDaX
<yofel> bambee: can you add the changelog entry you dropped back please? we don't drop RELEASED changelog entries
<yofel> bambee: also, the Vcs links are still wrong
<bambee> yofel: it's not the right diff
<bambee> o_O
<bambee> wtf?
<yofel> hm, let me try something
<bambee> normally everything should be fixed
<yofel> bambee: I resubmitted the proposal, that should help ^^
<bambee> ok
<yofel> better :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so?
<apachelogger> what he is saying is what we are doing right now
<yofel> bambee: ack, good job :)
<bambee> thanks ;)
<Quintasan> (which won't 
<Quintasan> include mono bindings)
<Quintasan> SUP?
<bambee> it's not trivial to bump kde-workspace (mostly to ABI management, and conflict handling)
<bambee> :\
<bambee> (however it's an important package... right)
<yofel> bambee: well, worspace is one of the most work intensive packages. Good job at getting it done
<bambee> hehe ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I guess upstream disagrees with him?
<apachelogger> also not a first
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Should I care?
<yofel> well, IMO we want to have the bindings. I don't believe the bindings to be 4.7 blockers though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: about what?
<Quintasan> about upstream disagreeing with him
<Quintasan> We will most likely include them, won't we?
<apachelogger> well, you should not care about uneducated comments on non-upstream bug trackers
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if the mono team cares to package them
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 507 * debian/ (95 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream development release
<yofel> bambee: merged
<bambee> thanks
<yofel> bah, missed a mistake
<yofel> you dropped the project in the Vcs links
<yofel> It's ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace, not ~kubuntu-packagers/kde-workspace
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 508 * debian/control fix Vcs links
<rbelem> apachelogger, my pandaboard arrived yesterday :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, ^ 
<rbelem> \o/
<Riddell> rbelem: yay, mind and make good use of it
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> and write a blog to say thanks to canonical
<rbelem> oki :-)
<Quintasan> yofel: <CIA-86> lvsouza * r1240336 kopete/trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/libkopete/ (3 files): Deprecate some symbols.
<Quintasan> \o/
<yofel> :D
<Quintasan> kde rev 1240337
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1240337&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1240337
<Quintasan> yofel: cherry-picking and uploading
<yofel> what licenses are missing in okular?
 * yofel tries to fix libkdeedu
<Quintasan> *shrug* no idea
<yofel> I'll look at it then
 * yofel repacks libkdeedu again...
<shadeslayer> could someone explain to me what a amd64+mac build of the ISO is?
<yofel> the isos for the newer intel macs, but with EFI stuff etc. I think
<shadeslayer> they now have specialized builds for Intel mac's?
 * yofel douses lava onto dep-5
<yofel> maybe throwing it into a lava pool is more effective though
<shadeslayer> you mean a java pool
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> i bet apachelogger has been in the java pool, we could surely learn from his experience 
<Quintasan> yofel: qyoto fucking done
<Quintasan> yofel: You'd better start doing kimono
<yofel> shadeslayer: make apachelogger write a dep-5 validator using java then
<Quintasan> or better
<Quintasan> make apachelogger do it
<shadeslayer> oh that would be fun
<yofel> that would be increadibly usefull now
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> since apachelogger says there is no fun in here
<shadeslayer> yofel: i did find a dep 5 validator
<shadeslayer> but it was based on a outdated spec
<yofel> bah
<Quintasan> invalid validator?
<Quintasan> duh
<shadeslayer> outdated validator
<yofel> but make him write it in java, knowing him he'll do it in ruby
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Ruby makes it even worse
<shadeslayer> or python
<yofel> nah, he hates python
 * Quintasan throws bricks at shadeslayer
<Quintasan> no pyth0rnz in here
<shadeslayer> yay, more bricks for my house
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'm actually learning some pyth0rnz
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog copyright) Fix copyrights
 * Quintasan gets a box of matches
<yofel> learn bash too
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Beware of matches
<Quintasan> Warm beer = bad beer
<shadeslayer> Bricks are flammable? 
<yofel> shadeslayer: tell me when you're done learning pyth0rn, you'll be responsible for script writing for kubuntu and neon then
<Quintasan> +1
<shadeslayer> well, most of the things i've done till now are using dbus :P
<yofel> oh, learn the LPlib API while you're at it
<Quintasan> also shadeslayer why don't you do our printer stuff c++ port instead some derp GSoC?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well, because Ubuntu didn't get it
<shadeslayer> *in
<shadeslayer> i can have a look at it later on sometime
<yofel> well, his project does sound useful
<shadeslayer> no idea when
<yofel> tell me when you can sync kalendar and google calendar ^^
<yofel> er, korganizer was that
<shadeslayer> sure it does, up until the point the dbus server topples over and goes kaput
<yofel> bwahahaha
<shadeslayer> yofel: Google SyncML only supports Contacts
<yofel> :(
<shadeslayer> you could use memotoo
<shadeslayer> which supports *everything* ... but thats not the same is it :P
<yofel> ok, here I come okular...
<yofel> great, I've been seeing dep-5 so much these days that I find it more readable than the older stuff now...
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> hm, the only thing that's missing is a copy of the LGPL-2
<yofel> easy to fix
<yofel> ah wait, GFDL-1.2 too
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh btw, a very easy way to use syncML would be to setup the server on your thinkpad, and since it already uses akonadi as a backend, no need for google etc
<shadeslayer> then point any other devices to the server -> Profit
<yofel> hm, sounds interesting
<yofel> Quintasan: can you repack okular to include COPYING.DOC and COPYING.LIB please?
 * yofel doesn't want to do marble :((
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> FTBFS in kdenetwork
<yofel> huh? didn't that build before?
<Quintasan> It did
<yofel> or is it your patch?
<Quintasan> but I backported the damn symbols
<Quintasan> it fails at totally different file
<jjesse> just did a do-release-upgrade  -d on my vm and had no problems after reboot, great jobs :)
<yofel> for oneiric? we didn't break that yet so no surprise ^^
<shadeslayer> means we're not causing enough borkage
<Quintasan> ../../../../kopete/protocols/gadu/gadupubdir.cpp:250:73: error: call of overloaded 'protocolIcon()' is ambiguous
<Quintasan> fuck
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: complain to upstream
<apachelogger> did you pathc it yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1240337
<Quintasan> I patched in that
<jjesse> yofel:  yes for oneric
<jjesse> went natty -> oneric w/ no problems on my vm
<yofel> well, at least, we'll probably get 4.7 in after alpha2
<nixternal> quit dreaming!
<yofel> then help :P
<nixternal> for what?
<nixternal> i did help for 5+ years, i think i did my duty
<yofel> true too, doesn't help us at the moment though -.-
<shadeslayer> it's like KDE 4.0 all over again :P
<nixternal> the way i was treated doesn't help me either
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: AAHAHAHAHAHA
<Quintasan> You must be kidding me?
<nixternal> and obviously it isn't helping kubuntu either
<Quintasan> More like Qt point release being BIC
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's worse? i can't imagine it being worse
<Quintasan> SUP WE BROKE BC SO YOU HAVE TO REBUILD EVERYTHING
<shadeslayer> WE ALSO DIDN'T INCLUDE PROPER COPYRIGHTS
 * yofel hugs nixternal
<yofel> you did do a great job in the past ;)
<yofel> WHO CARES ABOUT COPYRIGHTS?
<yofel> we've got PPA's!
<yofel> er wait, they need copyrights too -.-
 * yofel starts to cry
<shadeslayer> The Ubuntu Archive Admins ... etc etc
 * shadeslayer is behind on loads of stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: haha, lol
<apachelogger> this is one fun patch
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Hm?
<apachelogger>         QPixmap protocolIcon(const KIconLoader::StdSizes size = KIconLoader::SizeSmall) const;
<apachelogger> 5 lines down
<apachelogger>         KDE_DEPRECATED QPixmap protocolIcon() const;
<apachelogger> way to go
<Quintasan> It breaks the build
<Quintasan> I know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh yeah
 * apachelogger fixes
<CIA-52> [kopete] sitter * 1240352 * trunk/KDE/kdenetwork/kopete/libkopete/ (kopeteonlinestatus.cpp kopeteonlinestatus.h) fix building. by overloading protocolIcon(size) with protocolIcon(), former must not have a default value anymore but it should be implemented through latter.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: try that
<CIA-52> [kopete] sitter * 1240355 * branches/KDE/4.7/kdenetwork/kopete/libkopete/ (kopeteonlinestatus.cpp kopeteonlinestatus.h) backport r1240352 fix building. by overloading protocolIcon(size) with protocolIcon(), former must not have a default value anymore but it should be implemented through latter.
<apachelogger> like now
<apachelogger> right now
<apachelogger> quickly now, I am almost asleep
<yofel> WHUT? It's like 7pm...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol
<Quintasan> k
<apachelogger> yofel: I am now a glib hacker
<yofel> how did that happen...
<shadeslayer> glib makes you sleep? 
<yofel> yeah, it calls sleep() and goes into an endless loop
<shadeslayer> also known as death()
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/93013
<Quintasan> here is what Lamarque sent me
<yofel> shadeslayer: kturtle is still wrong
<shadeslayer> oh, whats the problem?
 * Quintasan bets it's something trivial
<yofel> hm, or is it? what version is it supposed to be?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Which one should I use? :O
<apachelogger> glib
<apachelogger> mine
<apachelogger> glib
<shadeslayer> 4:4.6.90 i'd suppose
<apachelogger> my glib
<apachelogger> obviously
<yofel> ppa1 or 2 ?
<shadeslayer> ppa2
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also that change is nothing but silly in the paste
<yofel> k, you uploaded that to natty, not oneiric
<apachelogger> doesnt resolve the issue at all, but work around it, funfunfun
<shadeslayer> oh, did my last upload topple
<shadeslayer> because i went out shortly after uploading it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You're getting some bricks thrown at you if it doesnt work
<yofel> shadeslayer: dunno, see https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages
<apachelogger> .......
<shadeslayer> yeah looking
<apachelogger> you are chitchatting so much everyone else would have test built it already
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> hold on
<yofel> how's rocs btw.?
<shadeslayer> sorting out licensing
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> then have to triple check for epoch mistakes
<shadeslayer> oh, i most probably won't be around for the weekend
<Python> Hi
<Quintasan> Python: hello
<apachelogger> Oo
<Python> how to check my kernel version
<Python> what's the latest one
<yofel> Python: uname -r
<yofel> depends on the release you're running
<Python> 11.04
<Quintasan> Python: #kubuntu is the channel for support
<Quintasan> but you want uname -r as yofel said
<shadeslayer> yofel: had to upload ppa3 because ppa2 was already in natty
<Quintasan> also, he scared the shit out of Harald :S
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> shadeslayer: huh? and that failed?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, no idea why
<shadeslayer> lp works in mysterious ways
<yofel> true
<Python> thanks
<Python> is krusader discontinued ?
<Quintasan> No.
<Quintasan> Krusader 2.4.0-beta1 was released 2011-06-26
<Quintasan> someone invite apachelogger back
<Python> how to remove ark ?
<shadeslayer> Python: please ask these questions in #kubuntu
<WayneBlackmon> Is there a way to copyright my linux distrobution for free or does the GNU license do that for me?
<tsimpson> copyright and license are different things
<WayneBlackmon> OK.
<WayneBlackmon> Do I need to copyright my distro?
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://paste.kde.org/93031 Missing files
<tsimpson> you copyright the code, a distro is just a group of software
<shadeslayer> i'm going to bed now, cya tomorrow :)
<WayneBlackmon> OK. Well is there a way to copyright the code for free?
<yofel> gn shadeslayer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You must be kidding me
<tsimpson> WayneBlackmon: copyright doesn't cost anything
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Finish that black magic firsst
<WayneBlackmon> Oh - thanks. I didn't realize that.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: too tired, will wake up in another 5-6 hours and finish it
<Quintasan> >5-6 hours
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, which means we're stuck with 4.7 on you for 5-6h
<shadeslayer> i'm the only one left?
<Quintasan> Even kdenetwork is almost done
<Quintasan> bleh I even did qyoto
<yofel> pretty much, except bindings
<shadeslayer> perlkde?
<Quintasan> and those are not showstoppers
<yofel> I'm doing perlqt
<shadeslayer> ah ok, i can try and finish this then
<yofel> bah, need to rebuild parley
<shadeslayer> hmm ... should i make a rocs-dev package?
<shadeslayer> because that sounds weird
<yofel> IIRC that's all in not-installed, so don't bother
<shadeslayer> ah makes sens
<shadeslayer> *sense
<yofel> perlqt is fun too http://paste.kde.org/93061
<WayneBlackmon> Does anyone know of a global spell check package?
<Quintasan> WayneBlackmon: #kubuntu for general support
<WayneBlackmon> Well I'm sorry, I was actually looking for it for development support. I didn't know if Kubuntu came with a global spell check or not. I'd like to include it in my distro.
<Quintasan> WayneBlackmon: You might be looking for aspell or something like this
<WayneBlackmon> Thanks.
<Quintasan> yofel: Duh, uploading
<yofel> meh, parley needs fix
 * yofel goes fixing
<Quintasan> LOL NO
<Quintasan> FUCK THIS
 * yofel tries to figure out how to use dh_sameversiondep
<Quintasan> yofel: lol kppp is listed as not installed xD
<yofel> haaaaahaaaaa
<Quintasan> even tough the files are fucking there
<yofel> someone here that knows how dh_sameversiondep works?
<yofel> I need to make parley depend on a version of kdeedu-kvtml-data, if possible the one it's built with
<yofel> and ${sameVersionDep:kdeedu-kvtml-data:libkdeedu-dev} errors out with kdeedu-kvtml-data not found in dpkg status
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> It looks like I forgot about that :/
<Quintasan> uploading kdenetwork, yofel can you test build it?
<Quintasan> it seems like something is fucked up with list-missing here
<yofel> sure, after I figure this crazyness out
<Quintasan> Thanks.
 * Quintasan goes skateboarding for an hour
<Quintasan> Gotta take my mind off it somehow
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/control fix -dev package dependencies
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/control drop versioned depends on kdeedu-kvtml-data
<yofel> I don't get this
<bambee> yofel: everything works now ?
<bambee> I mean, did you install kde 4.6.90 ?
<yofel> need to review kdenetwork first, but I at least didn't find any more breakage et
<yofel> *yet
 * bambee 's parents are testing kubuntu... :D
 * bambee is conquering the world
<yofel> GOOD, now get me a working canon printer driver for my dads printer and I could get him to try linux again
 * bambee blames canon
<yofel_> tralalala...
<yofel_> I need ipv6 :(
<yofel> well, it *is* their fault
<Linkmaster> yofel: what type of canon is it? Cause over in #kubuntu, some guys found the pixma canon driver for me..on the australian site though
<yofel> there is some half working chinese driver for it I believe, but that's not much help in my case
<yofel> also, my dad won't use a system that only has half-working support for his hardware
<Linkmaster> Ah...I sort of gave up trying to get my mom to use Linux. She thinks its not good enough :/
<yofel> well, I got a copy of W7 from my university, so he's at least not running XP anymore
<bambee> why does kde-windows-manager depend on "kdebase-workspace-bin" ? (a runtime dependency apparently)
<Linkmaster> I'm no longer a windows fanboi, though I'm still a diehard XP user...its xp, or nothing. The rest is crap compared to xp, IMHO
<bambee> :\
<Linkmaster> Gah, I'm off-topic, byeeee
<yofel> heh
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 124 * debian/control fix debug package dependency kdebase-runtime-dbg -> kde-runtime-dbg
<yofel> bambee: shouldn't ...
<bambee> I know
<yofel> gah
<yofel> Quintasan_: do a grep for kdebase before uploading something... you forgot to fix the debug package deps
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 125 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 123 * debian/ (changelog control) fix debug package depends on kdebase-runtime-dbg -> kde-runtime-dbg
<yofel> shadeslayer: you too...
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 122 * debian/ (changelog control) fix debug package dependency kdebase-runtime-dbg -> kde-runtime-dbg
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 87 * debian/ (changelog control) fix debug package depends on kdebase-runtime-dbg -> kde-runtime-dbg
<apachelogger> yofel: can we upload yet?
<yofel> no, dep issues, but *almost* there
<yofel> you could akonadi for that matter
<yofel> *upload akonadi
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 149 * debian/ (changelog control) fix debug package dependency on kde-runtime-dbg and kde-workspace-dbg
<yofel> btw. anyone an idea whether kdepim 4.4 has any chance of working with 4.7?
<CIA-52> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707202059-u7lil1for8kxrsqq * debian/control update vcs entries
 * yofel wonders what he did wrong
<CIA-52> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707202548-veo2ymjil36jk15d * debian/changelog releasing version 1.5.80-0ubuntu1
<yofel> just got a ton of missing symbols in kopete o.O
<apachelogger> I know who screwed up!
<yofel> funny enough, it's those that have a 4:4.6.90 version o.O
<apachelogger> yofel: soprano good to go?
<yofel> ask shadeslayer, but I at least didn't get any file conflicts here in my last test
<apachelogger> where is the branch anyway :O
<yofel> hahaha
<apachelogger> oh, apparently we synced it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I wonder if I could script downloading stuff form a private ppa
<yofel> bah, forgot to upload new multimedia
 * yofel retries the network build
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: congrats, you uploaded  non-dfsg compliant software to a ppa
<yofel> what's non-dfsg about it? ^^
<yofel> do we even need newer soprano?
<apachelogger> ./backends/sesame2/slf4j-api-1.5.5.jar
<apachelogger> ./backends/sesame2/slf4j-simple-1.5.5.jar
<apachelogger> ./backends/sesame2/openrdf-sesame-2.2.4-onejar.jar
<apachelogger> ./backends/sesame2/SopranoSesame2Wrapper.class
<apachelogger> yofel: very likely
<yofel> k
<yofel> someone kill sesame with fire
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you did not update the maintainer
<bambee> yofel: all my printers work ! :D
<yofel> well, *I* have HP printers, which work too :P
<yofel> hmpf, kdebindings-4.6.5.tar.bz2, last echo of a dying race
<bambee> lexmark + epson for me
<yofel> never had a lexmark myself, I did hear that they work fine though
<yofel> the last epson I had was something I want to forget...
<yofel> but that has like 10 years ago
<yofel> s/has/was/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "but that was like 10 years ago"
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> apachelogger: can't you turn that off finally? It's annoying ^
<apachelogger> no
<yofel> :/
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/x11_not_required.diff/ < soprano-2.6.51.orig.cqA77m/debian/patches/x11_not_required.diff gave error exit status 1
<yofel> bwahahaha
<apachelogger> I dont even know what that means
<bambee> everything works, hehehe my father will be happy :D
<yofel> patch failed to apply debian/patches/x11_not_required.diff ?
<apachelogger> but why
<apachelogger> when I run push pop manually they work
<yofel> reason should be above
<apachelogger> only dpkg-buildpackage screws up
<apachelogger> patching file cmake/modules/FindQt4.cmake
<apachelogger> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch.
<apachelogger> 1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file cmake/modules/FindQt4.cmake.rej
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/x11_not_required.diff/ < soprano-2.6.51.orig.cqA77m/debian/patches/x11_not_required.diff gave error exit status 1
<yofel> uh... Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch. << WTF?
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> diff sez me tar is poluted
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> I should have gone to bed at 7
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> glib is just too exhausting
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> yofel: thx
<apachelogger> yofel: how is that blog post coming along?
<yofel> the ninja one? not at all
<yofel> currently I'm wondering what's up with my pbuilder 
<yofel> or kdenetwork
 * apachelogger waves fist
<yofel> hm, could be that I've got pending gcc updates
<yofel> apachelogger: well, fixing 4.7 is more productive than staring at an empty blog editing window wondering what to write...
 * apachelogger disagrees
<yofel> 4.6.5 needs to be done too
<yofel> well, kdenetwork, then I'll give it another try
<apachelogger> how does one use --configfile with pbuilder
<yofel> cool, LP is eating bluldlogs
<apachelogger> I am too stupid to use pbuilder
<yofel> *buildlogs
<yofel> https://i74735453.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/74735453/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.kdenetwork_4%3A4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=fff2979a3568d76fa9f5ce457b5e74c8
<apachelogger> also pbuilder code is like python code
<apachelogger> also pbuilder is generally a lot like python
<yofel> apachelogger: you create a config file, use that with --configfile and together with create, or update and --override-config
<yofel> IIRC
<apachelogger> --override-config?
<yofel> ignores the current configuration and reads it fresh from the config file
<yofel> stuff like source.list entries etc.
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder build gstreamer0.10_0.10.32-3ubuntu3.1.dsc --configfile /home/me/.pbuilderrcnatty --override-config
<apachelogger> I: using fakeroot in build.
<apachelogger> I: Current time: Thu Jul  7 22:56:24 CEST 2011
<apachelogger> I: pbuilder-time-stamp: 1310072184
<apachelogger> I: Building the build Environment
<apachelogger> I: extracting base tarball [/var/cache/pbuilder/oneiric.tgz]
<yofel> don't ask me for build, I use IF's in my pbuilerrc so my call looks like
<yofel> sudo -E DIST=o ninja=1 pbuilder build ../kdenetwork_4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc
<yofel> but I have several different base tars
<apachelogger> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libsoprano4/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libsoprano4.symbols
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, that is an interesting approach
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/93163
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> ok, I think I fixed soprano now
<apachelogger> yofel: why dont you use APTCACHEHARDLINK?
<yofel> I build in tmpfs -> invalid cross device link
<apachelogger> wow, you are wicked ^^
<yofel> hey, works fine :P
<apachelogger> I actually thought about building in ramfs at some point
<apachelogger> uploading soprano
<apachelogger> hope I fixed all
<WayneBlackmon> Hey - I'm trying to replace the kickoff branding in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/ but it won't let me overwrite or delete.
<yofel> you want to ship a modified kubuntu-default-settings package
<apachelogger> not necessary
<WayneBlackmon> Is that a bad thing? Would that be agianst the licensing or what?
<apachelogger> you could just cascade ontop of kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger> kubuntu-netbook-default-settings does that
<apachelogger> mobile too
<yofel> ah
<WayneBlackmon> How would I go about making my own default settings package?
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I still need to implement an install-time-decascader
<apachelogger> WayneBlackmon: just take a look at the netbook and mobile default setting packages
<apachelogger> they are easier to understand than default-settings
<WayneBlackmon> OK. Thank you.
<WayneBlackmon> Would they be in the same place as the kubuntu-default-settings package?
<WayneBlackmon> Nvm - I found it.
<yofel> ok, the list-missing output for kppp *IS* fooey
<apachelogger> one wonders why
<yofel> hm
<yofel> usr/share/kde4/apps/kppp/Provider/Yugoslavia/VeratNet
<yofel> someone seems to not have noticed that that country doesn't exist anymore
<apachelogger> well, one can hold on to hope, no?
<apachelogger> yofel: I wonder if we should announce 4.7 upload on the ml
<apachelogger> so that people do not update and possibly fck their system the next couple of days
<yofel> probably, since it's going to cause some breakage, esp. since the upload pemissions and MIRs are worked out
<yofel> s/since/until/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "probably, until it's going to cause some breakage, esp. since the upload pemissions and MIRs are worked out"
<yofel> *sigh*
<apachelogger> oh right, MIR
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: pong
<yofel> well, according dpkg-deb -c /var/cache/pbuilder/oneiric-ninja-amd64/result/kppp_4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2_amd64.deb the kppp deb looks right, so that seems to only be list-missing breakage
<yofel> kdenetwork done then
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we need to file mirs for all the plunder or do you think we could score a general exception?
<yofel> apachelogger: do we want everything in main?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do one big one that lists everything as split from current Main source.
<ScottK> No need for all the details, just a package list.
<apachelogger> yofel: well, those that get depped in anyway ^^
<apachelogger> + IMHO yes, all of core KDE should be in main
<yofel> well, cantor is missing the R backend since that's in universe, so was wondering if we need cantor in main
<apachelogger> well, I am sending a mail about impending 4.7 breakage to the list
<yofel> and the MIR for R is expired
<apachelogger> yofel: edubuntu perhaps is using cantor
<yofel> hm, good point
<yofel> I did keep the R backend disabled so either way is fine
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 126 * debian/control fix Vcs entries
<ScottK> Leave it disabled for now and we'll investigate later.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 124 * debian/control fix Vcs entries
<apachelogger> ScottK: we had no a2, right?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 123 * debian/control fix Vcs entries
<ScottK> We had no A2.
<ScottK> yofel was too slow and Quintasan_ was skateboarding.
<ScottK> I was working and imagine you were drinking.
<ScottK> shadeslayer was somehow involved, but I'm not sure.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 88 * debian/control fix Vcs entries
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 150 * debian/control fix Vcs entries
<apachelogger> k
<yofel> k, now shadeslayer's rocs should be the only thing left except bindings
<ScottK> pykde is done and the rest can wait.
<ScottK> (re bindings)
<yofel> right
<yofel> hm, seems Quintasan_ didn't repackage okular
 * yofel goes fixing
<yofel> kbzr FTW! :D
<bambee> kbzr?
<yofel> bambee: bzr co lp:kubuntu-dev-tools, it's in /bin
<bambee> ok
<yofel> wrapper so you don't have to write the full address to the branches everytime
<Quintasan> I did tell that list-missing is broken
<yofel> it is indeed
<Quintasan> yofel: But it's better to double check, isn't it?
<yofel> +1
<Quintasan> I'll be asking guys in #debian-qt-kde too look at my qyoto magic tomorrow
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control) Repack upstream source to include missing license copies and fix Vcs links
<Quintasan> oh, sorry I forgot to repackage okular
<yofel> nvm, took care of it
 * Quintasan curses qyoto for taking most of his attention
<yofel> meh, now to fix marble copyright
<Quintasan> ScottK: What is A2?
<ScottK> Alpha 2
<Quintasan> Oh
<ScottK> It was released today, but we skipped it.
<ScottK> Nothing to release since 4.7 wasn't done.
<ScottK> Better for people just to keep working on that.
<Quintasan> I noticed we only have kimono and perlkde to do
<yofel> and to fix licensing stuff
<Quintasan> But since it's bindings they are not showstoppers, are they?
<ScottK> No.
<yofel> the bindings not, the licenses yes
<ScottK> pykde is the only binding we need to build KDE.
<Quintasan> I'll start working on 4.6.5 tomorrow
<yofel> I'll try to fix marble now... somehow
<Quintasan> That shouldn't be such a mess.
<yofel> well, I did some 4.6.5 packages today when my pbuilder was idle, rather trivial
<Quintasan> I'm hitting bed soon so I should wake up early tomorrow
<yofel> feel free to do all of it until I get home :P
<apachelogger> yofel: I cannot upload plunder, halp!
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> download
<apachelogger> download so I can upload
<apachelogger> this is confusing
<yofel> hm, apt-get source works here
<yofel> with =version
<Quintasan> kk
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<Quintasan> Good night.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<yofel> gn 
<apachelogger> now I remember what I wanted to do
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nini
<yofel> someone... (*yofel looks at bambee*) could start backporting 4.7 to natty
<bambee> yofel: I am busy for now, but I can start backporting it tomorrow, sure :)
<yofel> sure, no real hurry
<yofel> I'll try to get someone to put a warning in the #ubuntu+1 topic about the 4.7 packages
<ScottK> yofel: I'd say let's get it into oneiric before starting to backport.
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> yofel: kdelibs good to go?
<yofel> should be, I didn't hear any complaints at least
<yofel> apachelogger: fix the Vcs links
<apachelogger> they are fixed
<yofel> should be good then
<apachelogger> yofel: could you chroot into an empty oneiric, then install kde-full and dist-upgrade with ninjas
<yofel> I was doing that all day
<apachelogger> ah, perfect
<yofel> kdenetwork still need to finish building
<yofel> *needs
<apachelogger> yofel: is meta-kde in order alreayd?
<yofel> recheck that, I only did some fixes on kde-sc-dev-latest
<yofel> my current upgrade test wants to remove kde-full, kde-plasma-desktop, kde-plasma-netbook, kdebase*, kdebindings-dbg, kdeedu, kdeedu-dbg, kdegraphics-dbg, kubuntu-desktop, kdenetwork-dbg, rocs
<yofel> kdenetwork should be fixed in a bit, and rocs is still WIP
<yofel> rest sounds about right
<apachelogger> Recommends: konq-plugins (>= ${konqPlugins:Version})
<apachelogger> isnt konq-plugins gone?
<yofel> apachelogger: nope, just moved source location
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> MINIMUM_KDE_VERSION should I bump that?
<yofel> but konqPlugins:Version is nonsense
<yofel> as it has the same version as kde-baseapps
<yofel> I have no idea what that does
<apachelogger> changed
<apachelogger> minimum kde version is the general version
<apachelogger> dunno when that is supposed to be bumped
<yofel> k, 20 removals left
<yofel> IMO the 19 without rocs look right
<yofel> ah, 'kdeedu' depends on rocs, that's why it wants to remove it
 * yofel runs the upgrade test
<apachelogger> meta-kde up
<yofel> meh, now I need to add all the auto-installed stuff back :/
<yofel> gwenview-dbg needs fixing
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/control Fix debug package depends on kde-runtime-dbg
<apachelogger> I AM SCARED
<apachelogger> to kdelibs or not to kdelibs
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707221107-4m73wlpwxxe4wcag * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<yofel> don't ask me, I did that like a month ago...
<yofel> uh... why doesn't kate depend on kate-data o.O
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707221201-1u7p70oraqliol5t * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<yofel> shadeslayer: heh, you made kate-data depend on kate, instead of kate depend on kate-data
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/control kate depends on kate-data, not kate-data on kate
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/control fix Vcs entries
<yofel> bwahahaha, KDE 4.7 RC2 tarballs uploaded - Dirk Mueller
<yofel> I guess don't bother with rc1 for natty
<yofel> bah
<yofel> Unpacking kde-wallpapers (from .../kde-wallpapers_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-wallpapers_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Horos/contents/screenshot.png', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu4
 * yofel goes fixing
<apachelogger> yofel: Build-Depends: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.6.3),
<apachelogger> shouldnt that be .90?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/control Bump breaks/replaces against kdebase-workspace-data to 4:4.6.80
<yofel> apachelogger: it should
<CIA-52> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707223018-1be6ze3dew4aax5f * debian/control bump kde-sc-dev-latests version
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/control Fix Vcs entries
<CIA-52> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707223246-94tvekfwk3z71n17 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> pimlibs going up
<yofel> :)
<apachelogger> yofel: okular ready?
<yofel> check it, but should, I added the missing licenses a while ago
<yofel> k, that was the only error for now
<apachelogger> we applied sort-stuff-shit?
 * apachelogger did not know
<yofel> sort-stuff-shit?
<CIA-52> [okular] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707223901-chs9kksiwydo3jqh * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: you did not change the version numba
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> bah
<apachelogger>   1 okular (4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1) oneiric; urgency=low
<yofel> too many stuff to fix -.-
<CIA-52> [okular] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110707224027-drh35wcmk961bdfe * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<yofel> sorry
<apachelogger> easily fixed
<apachelogger> okular going up
<apachelogger> :D 
<apachelogger> yofel: "KDE 4.7 RC2 tarballs uploaded"
<yofel> you're like half an hour late :P
<yofel> [00:19:51] <yofel> bwahahaha, KDE 4.7 RC2 tarballs uploaded - Dirk Mueller
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am doing work :P
<apachelogger> yofel: how is the blog post?
<yofel> I'm still staring at an empty page, the empty page exists though by now
<apachelogger> ScottK: okular in source new
<apachelogger> The source version for 'kde4libs' in Oneiric (main) is at 4:4.6.3-2ubuntu2.
<apachelogger> ubuntu-build is kaput
<yofel> launchpad... publish faster... I need sleep
 * yofel removes the apt-pin on ninjas, let's see what happens ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: is smokegen good to go?
<apachelogger> also smokeqt
 * apachelogger would like to get all the new stuff in so it can go through queue
<yofel> smokegen should be, smokeqt NO
<yofel> has no licensing whatsoever
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/ (changelog control) Version the Breaks/Replaces of libksane-dbg on okular-dbg to << 4:4.6.80
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> "# Redistribution and use is allowed according to the terms of the BSD license.
<apachelogger> # For details see the accompanying COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS file.
<apachelogger> "
<apachelogger> yofel: libkdcraw is in questionable condition
<apachelogger> that is what the cmake modules sez
<apachelogger> yet you did not repack that file
<yofel> ouch
<apachelogger> so from that POV it is not clear what the license is
<yofel> nah, that file should be there
<apachelogger> don't see it
<yofel> my fault then
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libkdcraw.git&a=tree&h=666e228fd32203fd7fb542ab9b790327af80a0fb&hb=ba72c9e8781bb277cbbe0076d9e312691711a130&f=cmake/modules
<apachelogger> nothing there
<yofel> right, I believe I went back and added it for most places it was missing. Seems I missed libkdcraw
<apachelogger> yofel: embargo'd for now
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> also, on a general note
<apachelogger> not having branched the packaging makes reviewing much more difficult
<apachelogger> for the 5.0 splitting we should really branch and preserve history
<apachelogger> at least for the first few releases, then we can wipe the history if desired
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, there was no need to create a new symbosl file for libkipi
<yofel> yay, upgrade test went fine this time
 * yofel goes fixing libkdcraw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah
<apachelogger> nvm
 * apachelogger cant read numbers naymore
<apachelogger> E: Unable to locate package libgrantlee-dev
<apachelogger> fun
<yofel> ah, that's in universe
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> was in main though
<yofel> true
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> yofel, maco, ScottK: do we know anyone who can promote it again
<apachelogger> who happens to be awake
 * apachelogger does not like it when kdelibs is blocked
<yofel> do we know why it got demoted in the first place?
<apachelogger> no
 * yofel looks for bugs
<apachelogger> I'd guess some dep change
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/601662
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 601662 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgrantlee-dev" [Undecided,Expired]
<apachelogger> fuck me running
<apachelogger> auto expire
<apachelogger> you are the love of my life
<apachelogger> why exactly did we think it was a thing we want back again?
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you feel like starting a discussion, I'd favor bashing of the lp janitor
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog repack again to include cmake copyright file
<yofel> Grantlee is used for generating compilable code by the ModeGrantlee is used for generating compilable code by the ModelEventLogger. Without Grantlee, the logger will do nothinglEventLogger. Without Grantlee, the logger will do nothing
<yofel> bah
<yofel> Grantlee is used for generating compilable code by the ModelEventLogger. Without Grantlee, the logger will do nothing
<yofel> that's as much as I get from the cmake script
<yofel> okay... upgrading my actually used oneiric system ends with 78 removals...
<yofel> stupid kdebaes-runtime
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, steveire: kubuntu-bugs now monitors grantlee in ubuntu
<yofel> stuff like yakuake, k3b, choqok, etc.
<apachelogger> yofel: why no transition?
<apachelogger> transitional package that is
<yofel> nobody created one, would be a good idea though
 * apachelogger notes that we also do not have any meta packages anymore
<apachelogger> perhaps we should add them to meta-kde
<yofel> +1
<Python> hi
<apachelogger> yofel: do you want to do that?
 * apachelogger creates a work item for it
<yofel> if, then tomorrow, I should be asleep already
<apachelogger> yofel: why yes, just wondering
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll assign it to me
<yofel> tomorrow sure
<apachelogger> added https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> I'll add that transitional package now before I go to bed
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 213 * debian/ (changelog control) Make kdebase-runtime a transitional package for kde-runtime
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 214 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix Vcs links
<yofel> wa..?
<yofel> error: unable to load addon xine: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/xine.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.12 /usr/share/perl/5.12 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 8) line 2.
<yofel> apachelogger: didn't you guys want to kill xine with fire at some point?
<apachelogger> yofel: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> just eatz it
<yofel> k, enough packaging for today, good night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-08
<ScottK> Let me see what I can do.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I got grantlee repromoted.  Please find someone to fill out the MIR properly.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kthx
<apachelogger> yofel: amd64 build gets new symbols in kdelibs :O
<apachelogger> so does i386
 * apachelogger blinks
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708063304-ebxitpmpq1so16xl * debian/ (14 files) Update symbols files for i386
 * apachelogger wonders wth libksane builddeps on phonon
<CIA-52> [libksane] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708065313-t55onptw0zdtaqo2 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<CIA-52> [kate] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708070122-hzp76sgnp05vgibg * debian/control fix builddep order
<CIA-52> [kate] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708070301-rz4l82bwf0xtma2o * debian/control * data packages are arch all * dont repeat section defintions of the source para
<CIA-52> [kate] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708070807-shl7vh7f97xmulqd * debian/control fix order of package relations, first depends then recommends then suggests then breaks then replaces then conflicts, kthxbai
<CIA-52> [kate] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708070920-a34ked2ssnuxwy9m * debian/control fix double epoch
<CIA-52> [kate] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708070952-oqcqh2l077r1zg4s * debian/control (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> break and replace <<, <= is less obvious for the reader, also in our case it is
<CIA-52> a bogus statement. as there was no 4.6.80 on our end we do not know if our
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: kate embargo'd missing license copies of GPL and GFDL
<shadeslayer> morning  folks
<apachelogger> please fix ASAP, kate is part of the builddep chain
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: morningz
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i see COPYING.doc
<shadeslayer> in git 
<shadeslayer> ah fooey
<shadeslayer> not commited yet
<apachelogger> also I only care about the tarball, not about git :P
<apachelogger> well, about both, actually, but more about the tar ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, why do you install CommitPolicy.draft.txt?
<shadeslayer> in kate?
<apachelogger> although, it will not work anyway
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> debian/docs
<apachelogger> just remove it
<shadeslayer> sounds wrong
<shadeslayer> will do
<apachelogger> docs will not work with multi-bin packages anyway :P
<apachelogger> unless it is debian/bin.docs
<shadeslayer> will rename it then
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> look at the file
<apachelogger> it is utter useless
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kate-dev should depend libkate* I guess
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> usr/lib/kde4/katepart.so I think that should be in kate, otherwise thinks that use the kate kpart need to dep on kate-plugins, which would be odd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also the lintian override needs an update
<apachelogger> kate: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkateinterfaces4 libktexteditor-codesnippets-core0
<apachelogger> former is a seperate package it seems
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false why is that?
<shadeslayer> because it failed tests during building iirc
<apachelogger> ahk
<apachelogger> should be good otherwise
<shadeslayer> will check with again with RC2
<apachelogger> I actually think it fails because of some build system weirdness
<apachelogger> I have not seen any test pass in rc1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17jymDn0W6U
<CIA-52> [libkdcraw] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708073056-qmeu8b1ctyew9pba * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> Good morning
<apachelogger> yo Quintasan
<apachelogger> Quintasan: feel motivated to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/601662
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 601662 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgrantlee-dev" [Critical,Triaged]
<apachelogger> ScottK got it prepromoted but wants better mir
<apachelogger> good news everyone!
<apachelogger> kdelibs built on i386 and amd64
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i break/replace more stuff in kate now? seeing how we moved files? but since we didn't release them into public repos ....
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nvm unreleased moves
<shadeslayer> ok
 * apachelogger retries amd64 of kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> ScottK: okular, libkdcraw and libksane in source new
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 14 * debian/ (docs control kate-plugins.install kate.install) Fixes as suggested by Harald
<shadeslayer> kate fixored
<shadeslayer> now back to rocs
<apachelogger> need new tar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure can do
<apachelogger> plz uploads repacke'd to ppa
<shadeslayer> kk
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Nope. Working on 4.6.5
<Quintasan> Not now at least.
 * apachelogger kicks pbuilder really really hard
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Sup?
<shadeslayer> uh
<Quintasan> yofel: uploading kdebase-runtime 4.6.5
<shadeslayer> yofel: shouldn't kate depend on kate-data (= {source:Version})
<Quintasan> IT shout
<Quintasan> typoday--
<Quintasan> It should.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dunno, doesnt wanan create anymore
 * shadeslayer fixes
<apachelogger> craps out when installing libc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 807386 if you touch kdevelop indecently again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807386 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "CMake should be a required dependency." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807386
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what happens in mid term eval?
<apachelogger>  56 Depends: ${misc:Depends}, kde-runtime-dbg, libkipi8 (= ${binary:Version})
<apachelogger>  57 Suggests: libkipi8 (= ${source:Version})
<apachelogger> clearly it woud like to have libkipi8 ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mentor decides whether you were lazy scum, you decide whether you were lazy scum
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what package is that?
<apachelogger> libkipi-dbg
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer most certainly was not lazy
<apachelogger> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/26974/. dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> I does not compute
<apachelogger> y u fail me so much
<Quintasan> It is clearly obvious that it doesn't like you much apachelogger
<Quintasan> :<
 * Quintasan hates distrubuted development shit
<CIA-52> [libkipi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708075108-8yod53jj84ns0obv * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why be that?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) * Depend on kate-data( = {source:Version}) instead of {binary:Version}
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Tell me how I'm supposed to patch something with quilt without having to extract the source, copy the debian dir, do quilt magic refresh and then copy back
 * Quintasan goes apeshit over list-missing
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-axQht-XDI
<apachelogger> ARRRm
<apachelogger> did I already mentioned that I oreded me some class10 micro sds?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> some?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how much did they cost you?
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb -e
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> 8 gig like 20 and 16 gig like 30 or so
<shadeslayer> thats ... cheap
<apachelogger> Quintasan: builddeb -e was for you btw
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What be that?
<Quintasan> $20 for 8GB Class 10 card?
<Quintasan> FFS
<apachelogger> the tool you should use to do distributed development :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: euros!
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> I only pay in real moniez
<shadeslayer> i thought USD as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: repacked kate is up
<apachelogger> you are two drunken pirates
<shadeslayer> includes COPYING.DOC and COPYING.GPL2
 * Quintasan orders http://alplast-resellerweb.systemb2b.com/s/s/p-c9852381
<Quintasan> ~41 euro
<apachelogger> kingston is expensive like that
<apachelogger> also get yourself some proper moniez
<apachelogger> that is like monopoly all over again
<Quintasan> Tell that to Polish gov
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball: kate_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.gz.
<apachelogger> :(
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> even the apt source faisl me
<apachelogger> bstd
<shadeslayer> well .. ofcourse
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLvFLEzC8lw
<shadeslayer> ffs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i uploaded it to natty :/
<shadeslayer> please kick me
<apachelogger> srsly?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wait
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: feel better now ^^
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> however did I get to voice, oh, typo day
<shadeslayer> hah
<Quintasan> yofel: kdebase progress
<Quintasan> work in progress
 * Quintasan makes tea
 * apachelogger read mates and was confused there for a second
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y no symbols file for kate?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: PROTIP: dpkg-gensymbols
 * Quintasan hides
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because the build didn't say any were generated
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that be spelled with a B you silly person
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because you did not include the proper mk files
<apachelogger> I reckon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i shall look into it
<apachelogger> k
<Quintasan> PROTIP is like BROTIP but it's widely considered supid
<apachelogger> embargoing again :P
<Quintasan> stupid*
<Quintasan> typoday--
 * Quintasan is hungry
 * shadeslayer too
<apachelogger> ScottK: libkipi in source new
<Quintasan> yofel: uploading kdebase
<Quintasan> I think we will have 4.6.5 ready in staging in hour or so
<apachelogger> retrying pimlibs on ppc
 * Quintasan thinks he can upload everything at once and then just retry if it fails when in dep-wait
<apachelogger> wth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where will you upload 4.6.5 to? don't we have 4.6.90 in archives now
<apachelogger> yofel: pimlibs also has dated symbols
 * apachelogger waves fist 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Plan says Upload to kubuntu-ppa/staging with ~ppa1
<shadeslayer> frankly, i find 4.6.5 a waste of time
<CIA-52> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708081704-an2zy9gl06ivipai * debian/ (14 files) Refresh symbol files
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because we will be packaging 4.6.90 for natty
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Start doing RC2
<apachelogger> .90 is dated already
<shadeslayer> 95 then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also peopel should not use .90 in production envrionments
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: let me finish rocs
<apachelogger> also they should not use 4.7 in those
<apachelogger> also unlike 4.7 4.6.5 can go into updates
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are there really no hopes for EGL on iMX?
<apachelogger> I dunno, there are bigger problems right now
<Quintasan> Such as 4.7?
<apachelogger> yuz
<apachelogger> also gsoc :
<apachelogger> P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could try to find someone who can tell us if there is a way to debug EGL init somehow
<apachelogger> because without knowing what exactly goes wrong it is hard to ask for fixed stuff
<Quintasan> I'll do it when I am done with 4.6.5
<apachelogger> kk
 * apachelogger thinks that yofel also forgot to symbol update libkdeedu
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> does anyone know why I get No Such Resource
<apachelogger> when trying to access a ninja ppa buildlog?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you use chrome
<shadeslayer> thats why
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> in what browser does this particular feature work?
<apachelogger> lynx?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you have a fast connection?
<apachelogger> or perhaps I need IE?
<shadeslayer> firefox
<apachelogger> ah, right
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> or rekonq as well
<apachelogger> how exactly is canonical different from microsoft?
<apachelogger> "need to use that browsa or wiii no like you"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik its a bug in chrom*
<shadeslayer> could be launchpad, but i was told it was a bug in chrom*
<apachelogger> I care that much -><-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you have a fast connection?
<apachelogger> not particularly
<apachelogger> why?
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan can't really do kdeedut
<Quintasan> -t
<Quintasan> Uploading that will take at least 1 hour
<apachelogger> how big is it?
<Quintasan> 71MB
<apachelogger> well, will also take about an hour here
<apachelogger> though I can proxy upload it
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you still have this spare machine I used long time ago?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i can upload it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you have faster upload than me? :O
<Riddell> Quintasan: I still have my server in the cupboard
<Riddell> Quintasan: I can start an EC2 machine too if you need a machine
 * apachelogger wonders why libkdeedu didn't run gensymbols
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i have ssh access to yofel's thinkpad
<shadeslayer> oooh
<Quintasan> Riddell: What I need is a connection with fast upload
<shadeslayer> redesigned pkg-kde.alioth
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could always hog ScottK's connection ^^
<Riddell> Quintasan: EC2 it is then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats the speed of you connection anyways?
<shadeslayer> upload speed that is
<Quintasan> 512 Mb/s
<Quintasan> BLEH
<Quintasan> Kb/s
<shadeslayer> a bit faster then
<shadeslayer> i have 600 Kbps (day) / 1Mbps (night)
<Riddell> Quintasan: ubuntu@ec2-50-17-30-70.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> Quintasan: let me know when you're done with it
<Quintasan> Thanks
<CIA-52> [libkdeedu] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708084126-0n41bu8nbp00nt7l * debian/changelog typoday--
<CIA-52> [libkdeedu] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708084154-n9zbhuaw3r2x8scq * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> Packaging at the speed of light~!
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> ScottK: libkdeedu in source new
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kate fixed yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: was fixing rocs, does kate have a higer priority?
<apachelogger> nah, since ScottK is not around to let the stuff through new it doesnt really matter
<CIA-52> [libkexiv2] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708084902-n5z9djao0987ngob * debian/control remove pointless original maintainer
<CIA-52> [libkexiv2] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708084918-7x8nni0v254mb6yy * debian/control bump sc-dev-latest to .90
<CIA-52> [libkexiv2] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708084940-krxxcibsslnoaac7 * debian/control update vcs entries
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: does pbuilder creatio work for you?
<apachelogger> oneiric builder that is
<Quintasan> No idea, too lazy to try
<Quintasan> It worked because I have one
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it worked for me a couple of weeks back
<apachelogger> well, I also have one
<apachelogger> but now it doesnt work
<shadeslayer> dunno about the latest status
<Quintasan> THIS UPLOAD SPEED
 * Quintasan tries to get a cable our of EC2 machine center
<Quintasan> out*
<CIA-52> [libkexiv2] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708085451-etfkrh5ri22d2a5c * debian/control fix description a bit
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm done with it, thanks!
<shadeslayer> kate_4.6.95+repack.orig.tar.bz2                                                                                                                100% 1984KB   1.9MB/s   00:00    
<shadeslayer> muwhahahaha
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kdeedu was uploaded in like 3 seconds on EC2
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> ooohhhhno
<apachelogger> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libkexiv2-10/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libkexiv2-10.symbols
<apachelogger> why oh why
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> i386 build in ppa sez it is ok
<apachelogger> interesting observation amd64 ppa builds do not run gensymbols for some reason
<shadeslayer> wound /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/library-packages.mk be the rules file i need to build symbols?
<apachelogger> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<shadeslayer> sawn
<apachelogger> you first need to create an initial symbos
<apachelogger> symbols
<shadeslayer> and it will then pick them up automagically?
<apachelogger> well, I reckon having a symbols file is first requirement to get symbol checking
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> hmm .. my emacs needs fixing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: halp
<shadeslayer> i have this in my .emacs file : http://paste.kde.org/93343
<shadeslayer> Error : http://paste.kde.org/93361
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what makes you think I know anything about emacs?
<shadeslayer> uh, i thought you did 
<shadeslayer> iirc don't you use emacs? :P
<Riddell> using a text editor is different from understanding Lisp :)
<Riddell> actually i mostly use Kate these days, makes things much easier
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we need symbols just for libkatepartinterfaces4 right?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> the enterprise is dead to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, yes, right
<shadeslayer> hahah
<apachelogger> I possue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats a fun video isn't it
<apachelogger> sure why not
<shadeslayer> symbols++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does pkgkde-gensymbols not write the generated symbols to a file?
<CIA-52> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708094030-2hakx3vj90bgywfc * debian/control bump kde-sc-dev-latest version
<shadeslayer> ah nvm found it
<CIA-52> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708094127-0yy77jvrouw7nl46 * debian/changelog remove unreleased entry
<CIA-52> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708094136-4fl2og25ajv3tom5 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/PZ8LiKmQ
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/ypshCsiD << kate.symbols
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any other package in kate that needs symbol building?
<apachelogger> only libsrarories need symbolz
<apachelogger> ScottK: doko wants to do a test rebuild today, so we better leave stuff in source new for now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no need for kate.symbols?
<shadeslayer> but kate provides libkateinterfaces .. so don't we need symbols for that?
<apachelogger> does it contain public libraries with public headers that upstream wants to be public?
<apachelogger> because if it does then those should be properly packaged as libraries to begin with
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... we do have kate-dev
<apachelogger> that does not answer my question
<shadeslayer> doesn't look like it
<shadeslayer> so no then
<shadeslayer> i just see symlinks to libkateinterfaces.so  libkatepartinterfaces.so  libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so
<shadeslayer> s/to/from
<apachelogger> looking at this I being to think that the packaging is moot
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.so
<apachelogger> ./usr/lib/libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so
<apachelogger> all public libraries
<apachelogger> install all that stuff until necessary
<apachelogger> on a related note why is libkatepartinterfaces4 necessary?
<Quintasan> kk, going on a short break
<CIA-52> [kalzium] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708100311-uod9ta0oqzot0zhm * debian/ (changelog control) fix version and clean trailing whitespaces
<steveire> apachelogger: Ok cool. (re grantlee bugs monitored)
<steveire> btw it is an optional dependency for kdelibs.
<steveire> I think all unit tests still build and pass without it
<steveire> And it is only used by unit tests
<steveire> Although kjots and kaddressbook need it too anyway
<CIA-52> [kalzium] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708100708-zzfs4zlwu6qdgmtd * releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because libkatepartinterfaces4 is a public lib?
<apachelogger> so is libkateinterfaces and libtexteditor_codesnippets_core
<yofel> apachelogger: huh? I did update symbols for kdelibs, but I somehow believe the recent gcc upload introduce more symbols (think of my kdenetwork failure)
<apachelogger> that would explain why doko wants to do a rebuild test
 * apachelogger finds it weird that a gcc upload introduces more symbols though
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> or glib or whatever else was updated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sp split more?
<apachelogger> what i said earlier
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> install all that stuff until necessary ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is builddep order all messed up with yer pacakges
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what build dep order?
<apachelogger> Build-Depends: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.6.90),
<apachelogger>  cmake, debhelper (>= 7.0.50~), pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.12),
<apachelogger>  kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.6),
<shadeslayer> debhelper, cmake, kde-sc-dev-latest, kdelibs, foo bar
<apachelogger> that is what it is supposed to be
<apachelogger> with yuour stuff it always is semingly random
<shadeslayer> well, is it really necessary to follow that order?
<apachelogger> as necessary as obeying a codign style
<apachelogger> there is a reason why kde-sc-dev-latest is first followed by a newline
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which is?
<apachelogger> it is the only builddep you need to change for every package
<CIA-52> [kamera] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708101441-08hkl676oq42na6d * debian/copyright newline at eof
<CIA-52> [kamera] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708101800-g6ioj7xbv0cqlca6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not mention Burkhard's copyright on kamera docs, you might want to fix that
<shadeslayer> will do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also the license on docs is not clear, you might want to poke upstream about that
<shadeslayer> not under GFDL?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> it doesnt say so anyway
<apachelogger> if it did it is missing the complete copy
<shadeslayer> looks like it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll email the author
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> kbruch is missing kde-sc-dev-latest completely :/
<shadeslayer> hold on
<CIA-52> [kbruch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708102208-1wh6ofdt2tpsa6tf * debian/control fix build deps, update vcs entries, fix version of dbg breaks/replaces
<apachelogger> <<< 12:23.43 Fri Jul 08 2011!~/src/bzr/build-area/kbruch-4.6.90+repack 
<apachelogger> <<< me@avatar!1009 E:1                                                                                                                                      
<apachelogger> >>> grep -r legal doc/
<apachelogger> doc/index.docbook:<legalnotice>&FDLNotice;</legalnotice>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> also missing copyright statement
<shadeslayer> is that kbruch?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> fixing
<shadeslayer> does not have COPYING.DOC too
<apachelogger> that is what I was indicating :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok :P
<yofel> good, at least on my eeePC again
<CIA-52> [kbruch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708102538-w01c1d16rd0uaho3 * debian/rules newline at eof
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, i don't think i completely understand what you want me to do with kate
<yofel> bah, the upgrade of my thinkpad is stuck on overwrites
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: find out why we would want the libraries to be public
<shadeslayer> alright
<apachelogger> and only have the headers of selected libraries in the -dev
<apachelogger> like should we only need/want libfoo1 you should only have the headers of that one library in the dev
<apachelogger> (arguably you'd even only make a -dev for that lib rather than the whole source package)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 215 * debian/ (changelog control) Add breaks/replaces on kde-runtime-data for nepomukcontroller
<yofel> bah, and next one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude
<apachelogger> get a proper editor
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/control kde-wallpapers breaks/replaces kdebase-workspace-wallpapers (<< 4:4.6.80)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened?
<CIA-52> [kcolorchooser] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708103150-9lp97kph3wvyoco1 * debian/ (control copyright) newline at eof!!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that ^
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> Replaces: kdegraphics-dbg (>= 4:4.6.80)
<apachelogger> that my friend is a bug
<shadeslayer> yes it is
<CIA-52> [kcolorchooser] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708103255-z61hp9uc4w66rfey * debian/control fix deps
<shadeslayer> i could not remember where i made that mistake, although i was sure i made it somewhere
<CIA-52> [kcolorchooser] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708103338-jnr2vhj94ykhx9ih * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grep is your friend ^^
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 509 * debian/ (changelog control) kde-workspace-data breaks/replaces kde-icons-mono << 4:4.6.80
 * apachelogger waits for Quintasan to return
<yofel> bah, you already uploaded kalzium
<apachelogger> yofel: find an archive admin to reject it from source new
<yofel> well, needs some breaks/replaces, so ubuntu2 would be fine too
<yofel> and I don't know any archive admins
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/ (changelog control) libcompoundviewer4 breaks/replaces kalzium << 4:4.6.80
<CIA-52> [konsole] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708103823-oq1xrqkl70f9m6ub * debian/copyright tabs--
<CIA-52> [konsole] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708103952-trdakp8c7srzpeoe * debian/source/lintian-overrides remove unrelated overrides
<bambee> morning
<CIA-52> [konsole] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708104113-qg7q375654ii2emz * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> bambee: ahoy, please take a look at libkexiv2, I had missing symbols when building it earlier
<apachelogger> on amd64 that was
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Rohan Garg * 6 * debian/copyright Add copyright for docs
<bambee> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuuu .... also have to fill in the german visa form
<shadeslayer> etoomuchwork
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i upload the kbruch 4.6.95 tarball instead of the 4.6.90 one?
<yofel> please don't, that'll be a mess
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> will have to upload with repack1 then
<yofel> besides, you fixed it post-rc2, so you would need to repack it anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bambee> apachelogger: you're totally right
<bambee> I did not see them
<bambee> well, no abi breakage => these missing symbols are methods into a private class
<bambee> which is not installed in public headers and only used into KExiv2
<bambee> (the class KExiv2 I mean)
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> plz update symbols file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new kbruch with proper license uploaded
<shadeslayer> plz rename it to repack tho, since you haven't uploaded it
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> additional work
<apachelogger> me not likes
<apachelogger> >>> basename `pwd` && grep -r legal doc
<apachelogger> kturtle-4.6.90
<apachelogger> doc/index.docbook:<legalnotice>&FDLNotice;</legalnotice>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> next one :P
<shadeslayer> fixing
<apachelogger> also -dbg is empty
<apachelogger> no ida why
<apachelogger> *idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Source: <url://example.com>
<apachelogger> lulz
<shadeslayer> where
<shadeslayer> ffs
<CIA-52> [kturtle] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708110912-47qid4qpggw4bh41 * debian/ (control docs rules) newline at eof and deps fixes
<shadeslayer> now i have to wait for a couple of minutes :<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kbruch no repack1?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch/
<apachelogger>  M  debian/copyright                                                                                             
<apachelogger> All changes applied successfully. 
<apachelogger> no update to changelog
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, just rename the tarball from repack1 to repack
<shadeslayer> ppa had reapck, archives don't
<apachelogger> why yes
<apachelogger> no I manually need to get the tar
<apachelogger> s/no/now
<shadeslayer> yus, sorry
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/copyright Fix Source field in copyright
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kaput
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: >>> ls COPYING COPYING.DOC
<apachelogger> ls: cannot access COPYING: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> COPYING.DOC
<shadeslayer> WHAT 
<shadeslayer> ARE YOU SHITTING ME
<apachelogger> would be fun
<apachelogger> oh, btw
<apachelogger> someone tell the dirk to remove .gitignore or he's gonna get a beatin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix on your own then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you broke, you fix
 * apachelogger updates embargo :P
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/konq-plugins_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa6_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg/keditbookmarks.kcfg', which is also in package kde-baseapps-data 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa6
<yofel> keditbookmarks.kcfg is NOT in konq-plugins.install
<shadeslayer> LOL
<shadeslayer> apt has finally gone kaput handling our packages
<apachelogger> yofel: is cantor blocked on that kalgebra thing?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, not really, maxima ant the other backend should work fine
<yofel> s/ant/and
<apachelogger> yofel: ./konq-plugins.install:/usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg
<apachelogger> that takes the dir
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kbruch_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> thats the fixed one
<yofel> BAH
 * yofel goes fixing
<CIA-52> [kbruch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708112427-o3to791zehlrjny2 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lets hope nothing broke
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kturtle_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2 << kturtle
<CIA-52> [kanagram] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708112723-25rtae9prsic0a37 * debian/ (control copyright rules) newline business
<apachelogger> zomg kanagram actually is in proper shape
<apachelogger> woohoo
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<CIA-52> [kanagram] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708112843-npgwyf0bxhfzarbn * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rocs is nearly done as well
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> lunch break
<shadeslayer> bai
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> rocs has each and every GPL licensing 
<yofel> fooey, new symbols here too
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 175 * debian/ (konq-plugins.install libkonq5abi1.symbols) fix konq-plugins install file and add new symbols
<shadeslayer> how do i handle the GPL v1 license now?
<shadeslayer> we don't install GPLv1 on systems anymore
<yofel> bbl
<bambee> apachelogger: fixed btw
<yofel> where's jonthetaco when you need him...
<yofel> k, now let's reboot my thinkpad and see if KDE is broken ^^
<shadeslayer> yay, rocs even has LGPL 2.1 ... this is fun
<yofel> now this was NOT fun
<yofel> the nvidia driver failed to load GLX again => kde crashed at login
<yofel> reinstalling the driver and kde started fine
<yofel> other than that, welcome KDE 4.7 ^^
 * Quintasan resumes 4.6.5 frenzy
<yofel> oh right, I had workspace marked for me, doing it now
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> cd dump/kubuntu/4.6.5/kde-work<tab>...<tab><tab> - huh? where's the folder -.-
<yofel> good that 4.6.5 is the last of that
<Quintasan> kdeplasma-addons dep-wait on workspace :)
<yofel> building now
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you  kdeartwork and games since they are too big for me to upload?
<Quintasan> do*
<Quintasan> ahh
<Quintasan> network is on depwait too
<yofel> sure
<Quintasan> once you upload I will retry
<yofel> stupid indicator, plasma crash:
<yofel> #6  0x00007fec4e85e794 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_message_indicator.so
 * Quintasan would kill it with fire
<Quintasan> Here, Plasma spawns some jobs at random
<Quintasan> at lest 16 of them
<Quintasan> ofc the desktop gets unresponsive as it can get
<Quintasan> yofel: workspace nao
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> well, at least I now know why plasma crashes everytime I launch thunderbird
<Quintasan> >thunderbird
<yofel> still building
<yofel> oh right, let's try kmail from 4.7
<shadeslayer> ^^ that would be fun
 * Quintasan doesnt even bother
<Quintasan> it's broken
<yofel> doesn't work better or worse than 4.6 for the first minute ^^
<yofel> meaning: I still can't read my mails
<Quintasan> I told you :D
<yofel> thunderbird FTW!
<yofel> anyone an idea if kmail 4.4. works with KDE 4.7?
<yofel> grr... workspace: build faster...
 * yofel needs an i7 octa-core
<yofel> maybe I should just fix icecc
<yofel> apachelogger: does icecc work for you?
<Quintasan> lol rampage
<Quintasan> MOAR FAILURES
<Quintasan> yofel: Done, ping me when workspace is uploaded so I can retry
<yofel> 74%...
<yofel> wtf, kmail finally managed to list my bugmail, after like 10 minutes
<yofel> WTF? I can't right-click the 4.7 panel. The context menu opens and closes itself after less than a second
<yofel> wtf, works now
<yofel> workspace up, games coming
<tim> hi, are there plans to package the kdevelop-4.2.3 bugfix release in the near future?
<yofel> tim: planned yes, although I can't give you a good estimate considering our current workload
<yofel> shadeslayer: didn't you want to do that?
<tim> yofel: ok ... i was just wondering because 4.2.2 sometimes crashes on my machine and i hope some of those issues have been fixed
 * yofel prepares kde-l10n 4.6.5
<shadeslayer> tim: its on my TODO after KDE 4.7
<tim> shadeslayer: great, thanks!
<shadeslayer> probably should be able to touch it on mondau
<shadeslayer> *monday
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 97 * debian/ (changelog rules) 4.6.5
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 98 * debian/build-l10n.sh fix branch location
<yofel> bah, still uses ktown
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 99 * debian/build-l10n.sh fix tarball server and location
<yofel> wtf o.O
<yofel> Err https://private-ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources
<yofel>   The requested URL returned error: 416
<ulysses> !find libkontactinterface.so.4
<ubottu> File libkontactinterface.so.4 found in kdepimlibs-dbg, libkontactinterface4
<ulysses> !find libakonadi-contact.so.4
<ubottu> File libakonadi-contact.so.4 found in kdepimlibs-dbg, libakonadi-contact4
<ulysses> !find libakonadi-contact.so.4 lucid
<ubottu> File libakonadi-contact.so.4 found in kdepimlibs-dbg, kdepimlibs5
<Quintasan> yofel: Build retried
<yofel> might fail again, i386 not yet published
<yofel> now that I have my copy script I'll upload l10n to the PPA too so we can do some regression testing
<yofel> and stress testing for my script :P
<bambee> yofel: which ppa should I use ?
<yofel> for?
<bambee> kde 4.7 for natty
<bambee> backport, I guess?
<yofel> don't bother with 4.6.90, 4.6.95 was uploaded a few hours ago, we'll backport that
<bambee> ok
<CIA-52> [grantlee] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708140415-9pahwxjjdcii0btc * debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> Sync with archive!!@!!! * Revert previous upload and try again with the correct
<CIA-52> patch * Backport upstream commits 128272d4f65d7f02372cb606c148817c2f15a78d and
<apachelogger> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_ALL = -V -u-c0
<apachelogger> TF
<apachelogger> srsly
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkexiv2-10_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/libkexiv2/data/topicset.iptc-subjectcode.xml', which is also in package kdegraphics-libs-data 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu1
 * yofel fixes
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/control libkexiv2-10 breaks/replaces kdegraphics-libs-data << 4:4.6.80
<yofel> that removes koffice and krita btw.
<yofel> since they depend on libkexiv9 which depends on kdegraphics-libs-data
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> yofel: provides :P
<apachelogger> good lord
<apachelogger> install libqt4-dev and it rapes your omap install to the point where gles is fuck'd again
<apachelogger> awesome
<yofel> uh, I'm not convinced that would work right here ^^
<apachelogger> wondering why
<apachelogger> yofel: course not because having one package for all libs is the weapon of choice for brain demage
<yofel> I'm not convinced doing things the fedora way is better either
<apachelogger> what is the fedora way?
<yofel> batch everything somehow into one package per component
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> that is what kdegrafck-libs-data is
<yofel> at least that's how I understood their position in the splitting discussion
<yofel> apachelogger: nono, I meant ala project-neon-kdegraphics
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that is what kdegrafck-libs-data is
<apachelogger> one large blob package
<bambee> did someone upgrade to kde 4.6.90 ?
<apachelogger> so that shit breaks when it should not
<yofel> bambee: me, crashed due to my nvidia driver not working right. Works fine after I fixed that
<apachelogger> ScottK: I could use an archive admin now
<bambee> yofel: any troubles with kde-window-manager ?
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> not that I remember
<bambee> apt-get tries to remove kde-windows-manager :\
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did doko give the go ahead?
<apachelogger> aye
<bambee> everything is right except kwin...
<apachelogger> he needs to do more uploads so he decide to postpone the rebuild test after kde update fun
<yofel> bambee: uh, it is installed here
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<apachelogger> poor armel is building 8 hours on kde4libs
<ScottK> apachelogger: What should I look at first?
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging everything orange
<apachelogger> almost all of them are part of builddeps
<ScottK> Anything in particular higher priority?
<yofel> let me see if I can get the licensing of marble worked out, it's total chaos
<apachelogger> ScottK: nope
<apachelogger> they are all high in priority ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> debfx: ping
<apachelogger> them kubuntu devs are never around when you need them
<apachelogger> yofel: is workspace ready?
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640167/  o_O
<yofel> apachelogger: read over https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/67202 again, I fixed some overwrite and the Vcs links
<apachelogger> bambee: aptitude is not supported
<apachelogger> yofel: couldn't I just do that in the branch? :P
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640169/ :D
<bambee> (apt-get)
<ScottK> OMW.  Just looked at the dep graph.
<bambee> there is just a wtf remove ...
<yofel> apachelogger: well, LP has such nice colors :P
<apachelogger> well, that output suggests I should not upload workspace just now :P
<apachelogger> yofel: git diff would have that too :P
<apachelogger> besides
<apachelogger> qbzr has them too
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> and if fastarrrr
<apachelogger> s/if/is/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "and is fastarrrr"
<yofel> well, It should be ready IMO, but I didn't do a check build
<apachelogger> yofel: so why does it want to remove almost all workspace stuff from bambee's system?
<yofel> it didn't here
<debfx> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> debfx: do you have time to review/upload stuff?
<apachelogger> I do not feel comfortable uploading my own packages, especially since I did not do much packaging lately
<yofel> bambee: use aptitude to tell you WHY it wants to remove it
<debfx> not much but I can upload a few
<bambee> yofel: already done http://paste.ubuntu.com/640167/
<apachelogger> yofel, bambee: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.6.80), <--- you should only be using 4.6, kde-sc-dev-latest takes care that the appropriate version is available
<yofel> bambee: that doesn't tell a thing, run it interactively and go to kde-window-manager in the dep-resolution dialog
<yofel> k
<debfx> apachelogger: which ones do you want me to review?
<yofel> oh, I belive kde-window-manager is auto-removed due to nothing depending on it
<apachelogger> debfx: all I did
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm a bit confused on libkipi licensing.  debian/copyright mentions lgpl as does libkipi.lsm.cmake, but I find no reference to it in the code, nor do I find a full copy of the LGPL included.
<yofel> or rather, due to kde-workspace(-bin) don't get installed
<yofel> *not getting installed
<ScottK> Would you please investigate?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is gpl, there is but one header with lgpgl
<apachelogger> complete copy seems indeed to be missing
<ScottK> We'll need that.
<ScottK> I'll reject and then please reupload.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> what happened?
<shadeslayer> the power went out here again
<shadeslayer> yofel: i haz good news :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: theres a new template in syncevolution that allows you to sync calendars \o/
<yofel> nice :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: unfourtunately ..... http://i.imgur.com/tuPLq.png
<ScottK> libkdeedu accepted.
<yofel> meh
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: :P after libkipi is fixed.
 * shadeslayer reads backlog
<shadeslayer> alright, i'll have a look
<apachelogger> bambee: did you refresh arbitary patches in workspace?
<bambee> apachelogger: I just refreshed existing patches
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> bambee: you should not do that :P
<bambee> aaah...
<apachelogger> especially if the patches are from debian
<apachelogger> as it increases the delta we have to review for merges next time around
<yofel> only refresh if there's fuzz, otherwise leave them
<bambee> ok 
<bambee> noted
<apachelogger> bambee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640179/
<apachelogger> there was something removed?
<ScottK> apachelogger: In libkdcraw, what's the licensing on profiles/srgb-d65.icm and profiles/prophoto.icm?
<bambee> apachelogger: apparently I did some crap xD
<apachelogger> bambee: yeah, please revisit your patche changes
<apachelogger> ultimately revert everything that is not necessary
<apachelogger> and if something beyond refresh is necessary please document in the changelog
<shadeslayer> yofel: wth is kde4libs-4.6.2 doing in your /tmp ? :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: not explicitly defined
<ScottK> apachelogger: So on what terms are they distributable in our package?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's owned by YOU, so ask yourself
<ScottK> I suspect they were grabbed from somewhere else and Google knows where/licensing, but it should be investigated.
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn't find anything on google
<shadeslayer> heh, no idea, removed
<apachelogger> seems the digikam guys came up with the stuff themselves
<ScottK> Copyright (C) 1999-2005 Scarse Project
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'd put that into the same category as icons and ignore the files ;)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: libkipi/libkipi_export.h is LGPL
<shadeslayer> so i just need to include the LGPL copyright ?
<ScottK> Copyright (c) 1998 Hewlett-Packard Company
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> ScottK: where do you see that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Embedded in the files.  Open them with vim.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: complete copy of lgpl missing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, anything else?
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, that could mean anything
<ScottK> apachelogger: grep -ir copyright * is a wonderful tool.
<apachelogger> like the editor they were created with
<ScottK> It could.
<ScottK> It's unlikely to though.
<apachelogger> Scarse is a free color calibration and management software package. It lets you build and use ICC profiles. Custom profiles can be generated from variety of calibration targets. Scarse is intended for (and developed on) Unix machines and is distributed under the terms of GNU Public License.
<apachelogger> not so unlikely :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about the HP one?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you uploaded the tar from ninjas right?
<apachelogger> well if it was created with scarse then clearly hp doesn't hold copyright
<ScottK> That's a different file.
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> And HP can certainly use Scarse to create stuff they own.
<ScottK> GPL doesn't infect files that way.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what file is that?
<ScottK> profiles/srgb-d65.icm
<genii-around> Hi, with Muon upcoming, I'd like to update the !adept factoid for #kubuntu. What Kubuntu release is the last where Adept is default?
<ScottK> genii-around: None that are supported.
<ScottK> Jaunty, IIRC.
<genii-around> OK, thanks. That factoid is pretty far out of date then!
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd suggest a repack for now that drops those files so we can get it in the archive and then someone consult with upstream on the licensing.
<apachelogger> I do very much believe that renders the library useless
<ScottK> Those aren't the only profiles.
<ScottK> It's two out of several.
<ScottK> Is it not useless enough to build other stuff?
<apachelogger> just removing two because of the random character appearance seems bit, ehm, weird
<yofel> I'll send Gilles Caulier a mail, he added them (I already did for something else)
<apachelogger> where is that crap used anyway
<apachelogger> G
 * apachelogger needs to write a mail to kde-core-devel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/libkipi_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2
<bambee> libkexiv2 last changes uploaded into kubuntu-ninjas :)
<yofel> apachelogger: do that
<apachelogger> ScottK: quite honestly I'd rather not upload the package and rip out eveyr part that uses it
<bambee> (I've synced bzr and kubuntu-ninjas/ppa)
<apachelogger> just to piss upstream off
<yofel> bambee: ah thanks, I forgot that
<bambee> yofel: yw
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then let's have someone chat with upstream and leave it for the moment.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Next bit of licensing fun: in libksane, what's the license for ksanetwain/twain.h?
<bambee> apachelogger: I just need to upgrade my kde completly (I found a workaround finally) and then I will fix that
<ScottK> Binaries for libkdeedu accepted.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you upload kturtle?
<maco> ScottK: good news! cjwatson figured out the keyboard crashy thing!
<ScottK> maco: Excellent.
<ScottK> maco: Is the fix in then?
<ScottK> okular accepted.
<maco> ScottK: yes. i have a few bug reports in my inbox about crashes that occur on the page after the keyboard 
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Konsole goes back a ways: debian/copyright:Copyright 1996 by Matthias Ettrich <ettrich@kde.org>
<shadeslayer> i have a bunch of files which have [Copyright: <year> <name of author>] in tem
<shadeslayer> s/tem/them/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "i have a bunch of files which have [Copyright: <year> <name of author>] in them"
<shadeslayer> how does one document that using dep5 ?
<shadeslayer> git blame them and find out author?
<yofel> funny enough, those .icm profiles in libkdcraw have been there since 2007-09-19 and nobody cared about the copyright
<ScottK> yofel: If you file a bug with upstream about the licensing being unclear, I'll accpet it.
<yofel> filing
<ScottK> konsole accepted.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ libkdcraw sorted.
<yofel> heh, no libkdcraw item in bugs.kde.org...
<yofel> I'll put it under digikam then
<yofel> ah right, that has the component
<ScottK> yofel: libksane has an issue too.
<ScottK> ksanetwain/twain.h is lacking it's license.
<ScottK> looking at http://old.nabble.com/twain.h-in-kdegraphics-td26562538.html it should be http://www.twain.org/license.shtm
<ScottK> Can you add that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ should go upstream too.
<yofel> I can add it to both package and upstream after I'm done with libkdcraw
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> yofel: That'll need to be in debian/copyright too.
<ScottK> libkdcraw accepted.
<yofel> right
<bambee> why does plasma-widgets-addons depend on libkexiv2-10 >= 4:4.5.90 ? o_O
 * bambee fixes
<bambee> aah
<bambee> wait
<yofel> bambee: won't matter much, libkexiv2-10 is only 4:4.6.90
<bambee> xD
<ScottK> libksane rejected (since it needs the license added)
<yofel> ScottK: kde bug 277370
<ubottu> KDE bug 277370 in libkdcraw "Unclear licensing for profiles/prophoto icm and profiles/srgb-d65 icm" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277370
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> ah good, COPYING.twain is in old kdegraphics
<yofel> ScottK: uh.... COPYING.twain IS in libksane
<ScottK> Oh.
<yofel> just in the toplevel folder, not the ksanetwain/ one
<yofel> but I need to fix the copyright file anyway
<bambee> yofel: I found a workaround finally -> install kde-workspace by hand and then everything works fine :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> yofel: I'll leave it rejected then and wait for the next upload.
<bambee> natty users should check the apt output , just in case, imho :\
<yofel> bambee: it's not just that, rekonq etc. get removed, so we need to rebuild some things
<yofel> or add some transitional packages
<yofel> I added one for kdebase-runtime
<bambee> right
<shadeslayer> finally http://paste.ubuntu.com/640212/
<yofel> shadeslayer: line 73 is broken, looks fine otherwise
<yofel> although I do find it more readable if the full license copies are at the bottom
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how to handle the GPL license? line 114
<ScottK> kalzium accepted.
<yofel> shadeslayer: looks fine to me, and we do have a system copy of the gpl-1
<shadeslayer> yofel: where?
<yofel> base-files: /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-1
<shadeslayer> i don't have it here 0.o
<yofel> funny system you have ^^
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@saphira ~ » ls /usr/share/common-licenses                                                                                                                        1 ↵
<shadeslayer> Apache-2.0  Artistic  BSD  GFDL  GFDL-1.2  GFDL-1.3  GPL  GPL-2  GPL-3  LGPL  LGPL-2  LGPL-2.1  LGPL-3
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> and GPL is just a symlink to GPL-3
<bambee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kontact_4%3a4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<bambee>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kontact/ksettingsdialog/specialdates.setdlg', which is also in package korganizer 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<ScottK> libkdcraw binaries accepted.
<yofel> shadeslayer: is that fine? http://paste.kde.org/93523/
<bambee> breaks/replaces   korganizer (<< 4:4.6.90)  :)
<yofel> bambee: fixing
<shadeslayer> funny license
<yofel> isn't it? ^^
<bambee> yofel: you mean, you're fixing it?
<yofel> yes
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> looks good
<ScottK> Why does konsole-dbg have /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/konsole?
<yofel> what else should it have o.O?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/copyright fix twain copyright
<ScottK> It's got the lib, but why does it have a copy of the executable.
<yofel> apachelogger: please re-upload libksane
<ScottK> IIRC dbg's don't normally duplicate the executable, just the debug lib.
<yofel> ScottK: well... where should the debugging symbols of the executable be then?
<apachelogger> my intarwebs exploded
<yofel> ScottK: the have the /debugging symbols/ of the executable
<ScottK> I guess.
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> apachelogger: why are you even trying to download your intrawebs onto shadeslayers PC
<apachelogger> prn sharing
<ScottK> konsole binaries accepted.
<apachelogger> so what did I miss?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please not with shadeslayer, his head will explode.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You need to sponsor libksane.
<apachelogger> what did change?
<apachelogger> ah, twain
<ScottK> Fixed debian/copyright
<apachelogger> was wondering about that
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 167 * debian/control kontact breaks/replaces korganizer << 4:4.6.80
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 168 * debian/changelog forgot the changelog entry
<yofel> ok, I'm gone for a while, bbl
<CIA-52> [libksane] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708160721-x8cq90vxgjjvlo0c * releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you updating the wiki?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<ScottK> Just grinding through the queue.
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger>   Uploading libksane_4.6.90-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/93541 \o/
<ScottK> kamera source accepted.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you uploaded kturtle yet?
<apachelogger> ScottK: dcraw is rejected or sitting in new?
<ScottK> dcraw is accepted.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, ask the wiki
<apachelogger> or the branch
<shadeslayer> wiki says "missing GFDL copy"
<ScottK> apachelogger: My deal with yofel is he filed a bug with upstream bitching about the license.
<apachelogger> oh, groovy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i gave you the new tarball a couple of hours ago
<apachelogger> bambee: workspace is fixed?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did not revisit it yet
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> oh hmm, rocs might need symbols now
<ScottK> kcolorchooser source accepted.
<bambee> apachelogger: as I said, I upgrade to kde 4.6.90 first, then I will fix it
<bambee> (don't worry it's into my todo list :P)
 * apachelogger points out that it is a bit of a lbocker :P
<bambee> apachelogger: well, I fix it now
<ScottK> libksane source accepted.
<apachelogger> ok, groovy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Needs newer libindi in archives ..... did you package it?
<bambee> I've just to revert refreshed patches ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it builds fine without libindi, just a optional package
<apachelogger> did you file a bug then?
<apachelogger> and add it to a blueprint
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> lemme finish rocs
<shadeslayer> will come to that then
<apachelogger> if you forget Quintasan will surely give you a beatin, he is in a beating mood these days
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kbruch-dbg description needs fixing.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll accept the package if you'll make sure it gets fixed after.
<apachelogger> how is it broken?
<ScottK> Description: debugging symbols for the KDE games module
<apachelogger> ah, k
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> done
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/control Fix description
<ScottK> Source accepted.  Please don't forget.
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> added note to the wiki
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/control Fix description, again.
<ScottK> Is libkalzium supposed to install its headers in /usr/include/libkdeedu?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: GFDL copy missing for kwordquiz, if you get a chance
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, it needs to for source compatibility
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> whether it has others too is arguable
<apachelogger> s/has/should have/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "whether it should have others too is arguable"
<ScottK> OK.  Is source compatibility is bug or a feature in KDE these days?
<apachelogger> bug
<apachelogger> besides
<apachelogger> kalzium is not covered by source compatibility IIRC
<apachelogger> only kdelibs and kdepimlibs, just like with ABI
<ScottK> kalzium binaries accepted.
<CIA-52> [kturtle] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708162417-3c0rasu0292p4ior * debian/changelog bump to repack
<CIA-52> [kturtle] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708162603-xdk9onc5chjmhlyl * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> kanagram source accepted.
<apachelogger> kturtle source in queue
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think I've reviewed/accepted all the New source.  
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> Not there yet.
<apachelogger> slow soyuz ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: was libkdeedu in new?
<ScottK> Already accepted
<apachelogger> k
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindi/+bug/749820 << already there
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749820 in libindi (Ubuntu) "upstream version 0.7.2 available" [Wishlist,New]
<shadeslayer> they have 0.8 now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: add to desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> and take up an item to rebuild kstars with indi
<apachelogger> also, does the bzr version of kstars build right now?
<apachelogger> bambee: did you file a merge request for the fixed libkexiv2?
<bambee> apachelogger: I just used the same packages rules :)
<apachelogger> I do not understand
<bambee> these rules are already into bzr
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the symbols were kaput
<apachelogger> not the rules
<bambee> no I did not file a merge request yet
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please look at src/interpreteradaptor.cpp and .h and tell me where those were generated from?
<apachelogger> ScottK: dbus file
<apachelogger> I gues s^^
<ScottK> I'm trying to figure out the license.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> ScottK: kturtle?
<ScottK> Yes.  Sorry.
<apachelogger> ScottK: generated from a dbus introspection xml
<apachelogger> no license, no copyright
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sigh.  You know what that means ...
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> No license, not distributable.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but its generated from XML files
<shadeslayer> automagically using qdbusxml2cpp ....
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but then that means it's effectively the binary.  Where's the source?
<shadeslayer> looking
<apachelogger> ScottK: seriously, by that reasoning the kdevelop file in there needs licensing too
<apachelogger> and the lsm file
<apachelogger> and the cmakelists.txt
<apachelogger> and the readme
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: src/interpreter/dbus_adaptor_generator.sh
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> ScottK: src/interpreter/org.kde.kturtle.Interpreter.xml
<apachelogger> that is the source
<shadeslayer> there's also org.kde.kturtle.Interpreter.xml
<apachelogger> "source"
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> well, i think thats what he was asking for ?
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> It would be better if we'd actually regenerate that file during the build, but I won't block on that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think kturtle will FTBFS.  Spaces instead of tabs in debian/rules.
<apachelogger> oh woosh
 * apachelogger waves fist at kate
<ScottK> Other than that it's fine.  I'll reject and you can reupload.
<ScottK> Done.
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/KpgvZ.png
<apachelogger> vim is the nicest
<ScottK> Yep.  That's exactly how I spotted it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i agree on that point,  xml files should be converted to classes on build
<CIA-52> [kturtle] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708164221-w0ednxuvn6k0co78 * debian/rules releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please fix for the next upload then.
<apachelogger> they are not converted!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i'll have a talk with upstream first
<apachelogger> that is an adaptor
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> yes, and adaptors can be built during runtime
<shadeslayer> s/can/should/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yes, and adaptors should be built during runtime"
<apachelogger> not necessarily
<apachelogger> there is plenty of reasons for not generating an adaptor at build time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like?
<apachelogger> whether any good are behind the kturtle case is the question
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fatness, internal api limition, adaptor expansion beyond the marked up API, subset support of dbus api....
<Quintasan> yofel: How is 4.6.5?
<apachelogger> in particular I'd argue that such stuff never ever should be generated at build time as it could have unpredictable effects
<shadeslayer> ah, yes, i forgot you can extend the generated class
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that's exactly why it should be generated.
<apachelogger> like suddently you have one gigantic security whole because the adaptor generator messed up
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know when kturtle's up again.
<shadeslayer> rocs is done, just pushing bzr, would someone like to review?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Rohan Garg * 1 * (10 files in 3 dirs) Initial Packaging for rocs
 * apachelogger is going to bed in a bi
<apachelogger> t
<Quintasan> yofel: Trying upgrade to 4.6.5
<ScottK> debfx: Can you take over from apachelogger on reviewing stuff to upload?  I can't both upload and be archive admin for stuff.
<Quintasan> yofel: no breakage in deps :P
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) Use repacked tarball with GFDL-1.2 Licensing
<yofel> re, reading backlog (and didn't test 4.6.5 yet)
<bambee> well... why is it possible to apply patches with quilt push and not with debuild -S ? o_O
<bambee> s/why/how/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "well... how is it possible to apply patches with quilt push and not with debuild -S ? o_O"
<yofel> bambee: what's the error?
<shadeslayer> bambee: yeah happens
<shadeslayer> refresh them?
<CIA-52> [kde-baseapps] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708165541-q9lggn52p8dsqsey * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<yofel> oh right, I needed to add meta packages
<yofel> toomuchtodo
 * apachelogger has no idea what he uploaded already
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> rocs: DONE
<apachelogger> ScottK: kturtle and kde-baseapps (former kdebase) should be in new in a few minutes
<shadeslayer> i'll bbiab
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> wiki timoeut
<apachelogger> yay
<yofel> FOLKS: kde 4.6.5 natty needs testing in kubuntu-ppa/staging
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> I forgot to create copyright for kde-wallpapers
 * apachelogger embargos
<ScottK> apachelogger: You uploaded kturtle twice?
<apachelogger> ScottK: possibly, they are the same though
<ScottK> OK.
 * apachelogger didn't remember whether he uploaded already
<ScottK> OK.  One accepted.  One rejected.
<CIA-52> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708170442-xj8cviu1s0f0i76l * debian/changelog remove unreleased (now useless) changelog entry
<CIA-52> [kdeaccessibility] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708170714-xgnzucvxl5rpyvif * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> apachelogger: For kde-baseapps, kdepasswd/passwd.h is MIT.  It's not reject material, since MIT is in debian/copyright, but it should be fixed.
 * apachelogger blames debian :P
<ScottK> kde-baseapps accepted.
<apachelogger> note added to wiki
<CIA-52> [kalgebra] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708171145-4l0y81znyu7xpvmk * debian/TODO.source remove todo left over from kdeedu
<CIA-52> [kalgebra] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708171231-ywgo2f7ec9a929d0 * debian/source/lintian-overrides remove old kdeedu lintian-overrides
<CIA-52> [kalgebra] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708171308-q3814f3txc3e907s * debian/control bump kde-sc-dev-latest to .90
<ScottK> libksane-data seems like overkill.
<ScottK> Accepting anyway.
<yofel> I wasn't sure whether to add it or not...
<yofel> added it in the end
<apachelogger> and the winner is.....
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<apachelogger> >>> basename `pwd` && grep -r legal doc
<apachelogger> kalgebra-4.6.90+repack
<apachelogger> doc/index.docbook:<legalnotice>&FDLNotice;</legalnotice>
<yofel> *SIGH*
<apachelogger> not mentioned in copyright and copy missing
<ScottK> kcolorchooser binaries accepted.
<yofel> fising
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> *fixing
<ScottK> kamera binaries accepted.
<apachelogger> yofel: cmake/FindReadline.cmake has no license
<apachelogger> yet apple sez it is bsd
<apachelogger> http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/pcre/pcre-4.1/pcre/cmake/FindReadline.cmake
<ScottK> kbruch binaries accepted.
<yofel> apachelogger: well, in kdeedu it was with the other ones together with the COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<apachelogger> emit yawn(HippoYawn);
<apachelogger> yofel: hence my suspicion ;)
<yofel> apachelogger: can I just add the file or should I bash upstream for missing copyright?
<apachelogger> I am sure that should be BSD licensed
<ScottK> kanagram binaries accepted.
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> otherwise kde-builsystem will come after apol
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> 465 upgrade successful
<ScottK> kturtle binaries accepted.
<CIA-52> [ksaneplugin] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708172151-orlt7m0txdgkaq1i * debian/control do not overspecify kdelibs5-dev builddep as kde-sc-dev-latest takes care of that
<apachelogger> ScottK: would you reject a package that neglects to mention that cmake/* is BSD
<apachelogger> in debian/copyright
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do very much think that aligning packaging license with the primary license of the upstream source is a good idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mostly everything was GPL-2+ till now
<shadeslayer> any package in particular that you think is wrong?
<apachelogger> ksaneplugin is all LGPL-2.1+ except for your packaging :P
<yofel> apachelogger: and how do you LINK to packaging?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's got BSD in debian/copyright somewhere, no.
<apachelogger> there was anoter package I noticed this with
<apachelogger> ScottK: doesn't
<yofel> LGPL only mkaes sense for libraries
<yofel> otherwise it's nonsense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please update debian/copyright of ksaneplugin to mentin cmake/* 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably.
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> (unless of course I missed it)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kwordquiz GFDL licensing added
<apachelogger> yofel: why is that?
<apachelogger> yofel: also what do you mean with linking?
<shadeslayer> ( in git that is )
<yofel> apachelogger: did you ever bother to read what the difference is...?
<apachelogger> lgpl and gpl?
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> what you need to keep in mind is that code that is in an application could very well be useful in a library
<yofel> ok, and how does that affect the packaging?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> here is the thing
<yofel> (EXCEPT patches)
<apachelogger> well, except patches not at all :P
<yofel> k, I'm listening...
<apachelogger> then again what else would you be licensing?
<yofel> uh... debian/rules? :D
<apachelogger> at the point where debian/rules contains logic that is worth licensing it is a) highly specific and thus useless to anything but the package at hand b) should be moved into a general makefile (which would then be a library in a way :P)
<ScottK> Looks like I'm caught up again.
<apachelogger> at any rate you'd want to be in line with upstream's perferred license, so that upstream can adopt patches without your involvement at all
<apachelogger> though ultimately of course you'd state that all patches are condition to the license of the file they change
<yofel> ah well, I don't care enough about it to argue with you
<yofel> I'll do it your way then
<apachelogger> just a suggestion :P
<apachelogger> you can do it however the flip you want
<yofel> well, it's not like it doesn't make sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think the license is BSD-4 clause
<shadeslayer> not 3 clause
<apachelogger> count the numbas
<apachelogger> I think it is 3
<apachelogger> but I did not look
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> yes its 3 clause
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whom should i attribute the copyright too?
<apachelogger> ScottK: what package would you like to get? cause I am running low on material that is properly licensed and not packaged by me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lord vader
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unkown
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<apachelogger> though
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can upload stuff packaged by you.
<apachelogger> you could probably check gitty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i put the file there :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but I do not want to
<shadeslayer> fixed it for neon long ago
<ScottK> apachelogger: Whatever's ready.  I've got plenty of $WORK to do in the meantime.
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn't do enough packaging to trust myself enough on this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so where did you steal it?
<shadeslayer> from SVN
<apachelogger> so go look who added it there
<apachelogger> ah parley
<apachelogger> fregl: we are now going to break parley in kubuntu :P :P :P
<shadeslayer> where was ksaneplugin from
<shadeslayer> i can't remember :S
<yofel> kdegraphics
<yofel> I believe
<yofel> apachelogger: what's so important about parley? ^^
<apachelogger> it was one of the first apps we fluffied up
<yofel> ohmy
<shadeslayer> lol move FindKSane.cmake (for ksaneplugin) to kdegraphics
<bambee> gtk-update-icon-cache has been droped?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. added by sars
<bambee> "/usr/sbin/update-icon-caches: 24: gtk-update-icon-cache: not found"
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am honored to be the one to notify you that you have won in the lottery
<apachelogger> >>> basename `pwd` && grep -r legal doc   
<apachelogger> parley-4.6.90+repack
<apachelogger> doc/index.docbook:<legalnotice>&FDLNotice;</legalnotice>
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please be fixing parley
<yofel> he haz no dev acc. I'll do the upstream fixing
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ./src/modeltest/modeltest.* is gpl2 without+
<CIA-52> [rocs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708174629-yhesrz181fap53n0 * debian/ (control rules) newline at eof
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/copyright fix copyright
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Rohan Garg * 6 * debian/copyright Fix copyright
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rocs is missing a copy of the LGPL
<apachelogger> and while you are at it, cmake/... is not mentioned in copyright
<yofel> uh... parley is missing more than just the docs license copy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: none of the items you clame are License: GPL are really GPL
<yofel> bah, why do people have to invent their own license header style
<apachelogger> they are all GPL-2
<apachelogger> yofel: to annoy others
<yofel> indeed
<apachelogger> also artistic creativity or something
<yofel> then they should use the artistic license or something
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> rocs is funfunfun
<apachelogger> there is a class where the header is GPL and the cpp is LGPL
<fregl> apachelogger: why do you want to break that little parley thingy?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: >>> basename `pwd` && grep -r legal doc
<apachelogger> rocs-4.6.90+repack
<apachelogger> doc/index.docbook:<legalnotice>&FDLNotice;</legalnotice>
<apachelogger> fregl: cause you dunno how to license your software properly :P
<apachelogger> yofel: go get him
<yofel> bwahahahha
<apachelogger> I recommend bamboo for whipping
<yofel> nah, enough upstream bashing for today, I'll leave the fun to you ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, nvm I did forget that I saw a copying.doc while digging around in src/ ^^
<fregl> apachelogger: isn't it just the git splitting stuffs? or is it more messy than just missing a gpl?
<apachelogger> I only saw a missing FDL copy for the docs yofel knows more
 * apachelogger embargos rocs
<yofel> copy of the GPL is missing too
<yofel> GPL-2
<yofel> but seems to be only those 2
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> I see a COPYING
<yofel> uh, sec
<apachelogger> >>> basename `pwd` && head -n2 COPYING 
<apachelogger> parley-4.6.90+repack
<apachelogger>                     GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<apachelogger>                        Version 2, June 1991
<yofel> ok, but that's not from upstream
<yofel> no COPYING in git
<apachelogger> oh, you did not upstream for Quintasan then :P
<yofel> fixing
<apachelogger> G
<yofel> apachelogger: kalgebra needs re-review
<apachelogger> kde4libs is still building on arm
<apachelogger> Started 12 hours ago
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb: building package `kdelibs5-dbg' in `../kdelibs5-dbg_4.6.90-0ubuntu1_armel.deb'.
<apachelogger> I blame it all on this
<yofel> and it's not even using lzma ^^
<apachelogger> which is a bug
<yofel> it is?
<yofel> we're esp. exluding armel from lzma
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> that is the bug
<apachelogger> we actually could improve the heuristics a bit
<apachelogger> get size of debian/tmp
<apachelogger> if >10 do not use lzma on armel
<apachelogger> that would lzma all the now split packages
<yofel> that defies the point IMO
<apachelogger> which is better than nothing
<apachelogger> yofel: why is that?
<yofel> ah k
<yofel> nah, that sounds reasonable
<apachelogger> you still have 50% space saving, just distributed across more packages ^^
<apachelogger> and by setting an appropriate max size for lzma application we can prevent timeouts on arm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so whats wrong with rocs? i kept disconnecting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see wiki
<apachelogger> copying stuff of course
 * apachelogger ponders getting a beer before going to bed
<shadeslayer> alright
<yofel> parley fixed in git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: license check says its GPL
<apachelogger> yofel: did you not upload a new kalgebra to ppa or somewhere?
<shadeslayer> s/says/said/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "apachelogger: license check said its GPL"
 * apachelogger forgot the issue ayway ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how much I care -><-
<yofel> apachelogger: [PPA kubuntu-ninjas] [ubuntu/oneiric] kalgebra	4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (Accepted)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: BROTIP: if licensecheck sez GPL you better be checking
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> yofel: but no changelog update in bzr?
<yofel> ah nope
<yofel> forgot -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it can match GNU Genereal Public License but nothing else matches its templates it will just say it is GPL
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/changelog repack again
<apachelogger> a quick look at head -n5 usually shows the exact version
 * shadeslayer will keep in mind
<apachelogger> yofel: I see no copying.doc? :(
<yofel> kalgebra-4.6.90+repack1 $ ls
<yofel> analitza  analitzagui  calgebra  cmake  CMakeLists.txt  config-kalgebra.h.cmake  COPYING  COPYING.DOC  COPYING.LIB  debian  doc  icons  Mainpage.dox  Messages.sh  mobile  plasmoid  src  TODO  utils
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wrong dirz
<apachelogger> yofel: sry
<yofel> ^^
 * apachelogger should really stop looking at the screen
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> did do wicked video paintaing already today ^^
<apachelogger> highly magic
<apachelogger> yofel: looks good now
<yofel> :D
<CIA-52> [kalgebra] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708181057-k92ng8mnf1dz7t7i * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1
 * yofel goes fixing kwordquiz
<apachelogger> ScottK: kalgebra arriving in a bit
<ScottK> K
<yofel> ah, shadeslayer added gfdl for kwordquiz, thx
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> perhaps Quintasan or debfx can continue with uploading
<apachelogger> most of the stuff that I did not do is either up or blocked
<apachelogger> also all of non-split is still left
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons is blocked by me going on a crusade for marble licensing
<Quintasan> yofel, apachelogger, ScottK: Update to 4.6.5 in Natty woks here
<yofel> add to wiki
<ScottK> Cool
<yofel> if there's no problems I'll publish before going to bed
<ScottK> Quintasan: Once it's baked in the PPA for a few weeks we can push it to -proposed.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog copyright) fix docs copyright
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<ScottK> kalgebra source accepted.
<ScottK> Why does kde-baseapps depend on kde-baseapps-bin?  Shouldn't that get pulled in by any app that needs it?
<ScottK> kde-baseapps accepted, but someone please look at that.
<yofel> ScottK: kde-baseapps is a metapackage?
<ScottK> Yes, but shouldn't it be a metapackage of apps?
<yofel> dunno, I just renamed that, kdebase did the same thing
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Anyway, all the KDE stuff it out of New.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Good idea
<Quintasan> apachelogger: uploading what where and are there any special things I need to know before uploading?
<apachelogger> 4.7 packages to oneiric
<apachelogger> peferrably those that are new
<apachelogger> those need pretty much a revu kind of review
<shadeslayer> i'll have rocs ready in a couple of minutes btw
<yofel> Quintasan: you can upload kwordquiz
<yofel> (repack1)
<apachelogger> especially beware licensing foo, to make ScottK's job easier
<ScottK> Please.
<Quintasan> yofel: Upload as in "it's ready, run dput" or "check it over 9000 times before dputting?"
<yofel> run dput, apachelogger already checked it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: common pitfalls: no fdl copy, doc/ not mentioned in copyright file, no cmake copying file or cmake stuff not mentioned in copyright file
 * yofel forgot what he wanted to do next...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/rocs_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2 << rocs repacked from there and packaging from bze
<shadeslayer> s/bze/bzr/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/rocs_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2 << rocs repacked from there and packaging from bzr"
<shadeslayer> ok now i have to look at my GSoC project, ciao everyone
 * Quintasan enters "triple-check" mode
<shadeslayer> M-x triple-check-mode
<apachelogger> I am kuput(tm)
<yofel> :set triple-check-mode
<Quintasan> yofel++
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<apachelogger> yofel: how is that blog post coming along
<yofel> still blank
<bambee> apachelogger: kde-workspace uploaded, sorry I was away
<yofel> anyone else going to test 4.6.5?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^ that needs super review btw
<apachelogger> there was some stuff wrong with the patches and stuff
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Should I do anything with kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.6.90) or leave it like that?
<apachelogger> must be like that
<Quintasan> Okay. Uploading kwordquiz
<Quintasan> It looks like 4.6.5 is shipping with a KCalc regression due to a faulty commit
<Quintasan>  which has already been reverted, can we please have a kdeutils respin with the
<Quintasan>  faulty commit reverted?
<Quintasan> WHAT?
<Quintasan> no shit
<Quintasan> It's true
<Quintasan> Doesn't work
<CIA-52> [grantlee] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110708190031-a8aybb3db7om02w0 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Cleanup debian-changes patch
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256591#c43 <<--- that broke KCalc
<ScottK> Quintasan: Patch it and move on.
<ubottu> KDE bug 256591 in de "kcalc German translation: using 2 on keyboard doesn't work" [Normal,New]
<Quintasan> kde rev 1235446
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1235446&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1235446 | Make the 0..9 buttons untranslatable. I don't think any language actually translates them, but it doesn't hurt, given the issues we faced in the re...
 * Quintasan patches
<yofel> heh, broken in rc1 too
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i might have broken rocs
<shadeslayer> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=rocs.git&a=commit&h=e6e0325b5b9505af9c927bb0ffa9dd9640d107c0
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you have a look at that ? ^^
<yofel> wtf?
<shadeslayer> yeah, i did a git pull and since i have rebase on pull, i thought it would automagically rebase
<shadeslayer> don't know what went wrong
<ScottK> kwordquiz source accepted.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Cool \o/
<ScottK> kalgebra binaries accepted.
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, theres this : http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=rocs.git&a=commit&h=2ba2124b8f7f335d8bbfa314b831a19a255b2a0e
<shadeslayer> which means the only thing that went wrong was the merge part
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/93619 <-- that apparently should fix KCalc
<Quintasan> building and testing
<yofel> well, you added a ton of comments
<yofel> aks Povaddict how to revert that
<yofel> *ask
<shadeslayer> i did?
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats from scripty
<shadeslayer> yofel: see http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=rocs.git&a=commit&h=2ba2124b8f7f335d8bbfa314b831a19a255b2a0e
<yofel> I was running 'git diff 730c5cbf..e6e0325' as it's commit e6e0325b5b9505af9c927bb0ffa9dd9640d107c0 Merge: 730c5cb 2ba2124 in the log
<bambee> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/67385 :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: and you're adding some comments from master in 4.7 it seems (translations)
<yofel> or I'm understanding the diff wrong
<yofel> git is seriously confusing...
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> and equally powerfull
<yofel> true, and nice ascii art :P
<shadeslayer> s/powerfull/powerful
<shadeslayer> ha :P
 * shadeslayer needs to meddle with git configs again now
<yofel> the ascii art for the kernel is fun, with intersections and stuff
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> it seems i'm out of midnight snacks
<shadeslayer> all i have is iced tea ....  :<
<Quintasan_> yofel: That patch works
<Quintasan_> uploading ~ppa2 to staging
<Quintasan_> THAT being kcalc magic
<yofel_> good :)
<Quintasan> Bah, kwordquiz failed on armel
<yofel> tonz of stuff failed on armel
<yofel> tell me how to get a armel QEMU vm and I'll help with fixing
<Quintasan> yofel: kde-sc-dev-latest : Breaks: kdelibs5-dev (< 4:4.6.90) but 4:4.6.3-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<yofel> ah ^^
<shadeslayer> i need to setup one of those myself
<yofel> there was a wiki page explaining that for like lucid, but I didn't get that to even boot
<shadeslayer> postponed for tmrrw
<ScottK> kde4libs only recently finished on armel
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can I retry those builds or one needs some special magical power to retry?
<micahg> Quintasan: ubuntu-build can do it if you have upload rights
<Quintasan> micahg: kwordquiz apparently does not exist
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure that I have upload rights since I uploaded that package to archive
<Quintasan> micahg: Any ideas?
<micahg> Quintasan: you can always trigger it from the LP interface of the build record
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwordquiz/4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1/+build/2616392
<Quintasan> I do not have an option to retry there :S
<micahg> that's a bug then :)
<yofel> try adding /+retry to the URL ^^
<Quintasan> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<micahg> weird, no uploaders in the LP DB for it
<Quintasan> :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's probably not in the packageset yet.
<micahg> right
 * micahg wonders why though since it's old
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uploaded new rocs?
<ScottK> New source.
<Quintasan> yofel: >godzilla came over it
<Quintasan> yofel: WTF?
<micahg> ah, right
<yofel> Quintasan: YOU ADDED THAT
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<micahg> Quintasan: so, you could upload because you're MOTU, but once it was promoted to main, you lost rights to it
<Quintasan> I did not
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> probably apachelogger in that case
<Quintasan> ScottK: Doesn't Kubuntu Developer grant me access to kubuntu seed in main?
<ScottK> It's more complicated that that.
<apachelogger> this is youbuntoo after all
<Quintasan> Oh I see.
<ScottK> Mostly, but there's a script cjwatson has to run to update stuff.
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: kate 4.6.90 	Natty
<Quintasan> wut?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where?
<ScottK> Where did libkipi go?
<shadeslayer> and kate is currently kaput, please do not upload
<Quintasan> ScottK: How often cjwatson runs this magical script?
<ScottK> Dunno
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: in ninjas
<ScottK> Was someone fixing it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah right, thats my mistake
<shadeslayer> but i'm not doing any packaging right now ...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kde-runtime <-- Y U NO IN ARCHIVE?
<yofel> Quintasan: ok, sorry, it was apachelogger
<Quintasan> yofel: You have to teach me l10n magic someday
<yofel> read the wiki, not much to do
<Quintasan> wiki?
<Quintasan> We have wiki on l10n?
<yofel> apachelogger: a l10n question though - why are you fetching stuff from svn for l10n?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> Quintasan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<ScottK> Quintasan: okular needs reuploading without the libchm-dev build-dep.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/67385 <-- I kinda guess we want to merge that before uploading anything
<apachelogger> right you are
<apachelogger> yofel: where else would it be from
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do not do l10n yet though
<ScottK> apachelogger: No kate upload, no fixored libkipi, and okular needs fixing.
<apachelogger> I have some modifications for that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I was not even planning on that
<Quintasan> ScottK: Getting to it
<yofel> apachelogger: what are the kde-l10n tarballs for then?
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> I mashed the retry button on a bunch of armel stuff.
<apachelogger> yofel: to quote ScottK "it's more complicated than that"
<apachelogger> and to quote myself "this is youbuntoo after all"
<yofel> -.-
<bambee> "kdmgreet(1274) KdmPixmap::definePixmap: Cannot find wallpaper "Horos"
<bambee> kdm starts without wallpapers
<bambee> except this problem everything works fine ! :)
<bambee> (I am talking about kde 4.6.90)
<Quintasan> bambee: I will be looking at kde-workspace merge soon so prepare yourself :P
<yofel> bambee: you haz no kde-wallpapers installed
<yofel> a bit huge dep for kdm though...
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> hold on
<bambee> yofel: mhhhh good point
<apachelogger> kdm should have stripes.pn
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> at least it is in workspace IIRC
<apachelogger> so something must be fishy on our end
<yofel> itis
<yofel> true, it does
<Quintasan> ScottK: Fixed okular uploaded.
<ScottK> Cool.
 * bambee is afraid of Quintasan :P
<Quintasan> bambee: Does 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa5 upload contain the same fixes you did in bzr?
<bambee> Quintasan: exactly the same yes
<bambee> without the revision :)
 * Quintasan testbuilds anyways
<Quintasan> Better safe than sorry and waiting on LP
<bambee> np :)
<Quintasan> Rejected:
<Quintasan> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state.
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^ ?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you bump the version?
<Quintasan> okular_4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<ScottK> Needs to be ubuntu2 also you may have uploaded to natty
<Quintasan> Hmm
 * Quintasan looks
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> dch YEAH
<bambee> apachelogger: your nightmare http://the-space-station.com/2011/7/8/python-on-iphone-ipad :D
<bambee> :P
<bambee> (python+ apple)
<Quintasan> ScottK: That was natty @_@
<ScottK> "series in the 'CURRENT' state" means Natty,.
 * Quintasan updates devscripts
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Patches now apply correctly, merging
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Question: When merging something, what should be said in commit message? I see pending merges: blah blah in the ignored section
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will be deleting the natty stuff you pushed into ninjas
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: feel free to
<Quintasan> ScottK: Now I'm not permitted to upload to main
<Quintasan> :/
<ScottK> Ah.  Packageset thing.
<ScottK> Put it somewhere and I'll upload.
<micahg> Quintasan: you can upload to the kubuntu packageset in main
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/okular_4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu2_source.changes.tar.gz
<Quintasan> micahg: okular is apparently not there :)
<ScottK> Quintasan: A link to the .dsc would be much easier
<micahg> well, anything that was broken out into new sources won't be in the packageset until the magic is done
<Quintasan> ScottK: Made a mental note to self
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kde-workspace merged
<Quintasan> bambee: ^
<Quintasan> Looks good and works too
<yofel> hm wait
<Quintasan> Huh?
<yofel> is bzr up-to-date? need to check something in workspace
<Quintasan> I just pushed the merge
<bambee> Quintasan: thanks
<Quintasan> yofel: Throw bricks at me if that broke something
<yofel> ok, bzr is fine, I probably didn't refresh the package in ppa
<bambee> yofel: I have synced bzr and kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<yofel> nah, was looking if a breaks/replaces I added was there
<bambee> everything is okay now
<bambee> I added it ;)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Uploaded.
<bambee> yofel: the breaks/replaces for kde-workspace-data ?
<yofel> right
<bambee> added
<yofel> good
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks
<yofel> Quintasan: go ahead
<ScottK> Quintasan: Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> cmake 2.8.5 is out.
<Quintasan> hmm
<micahg> well, no one fixed the FTBFS for the version currently in the archive
<Quintasan> # list-missing files result:
<Quintasan> -./usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasmascript.py
<Quintasan> -./usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasmascript.pyc
<Quintasan> bambee: ^
<ScottK> Quintasan: Normal for Python stuff that gets moved by the Debian Python build system stuff.
<Quintasan> Okay
<ScottK> Make sure there's no .pyc in the final .deb though.
<ScottK> That's "bad".
<Quintasan> ScottK: It's not in install files
<Quintasan> So it does not get installed hopefully
<ScottK> Quintasan: Use debc *.changes to check.
<ScottK> (for the binary .changes file)
<ScottK> Okular building now.
<Quintasan> bambee: Good, no pyc inside :P
<bambee> hehe thanks to debian/not-installed :D
<bambee> Quintasan: these files are installed
<bambee> except the pyc
<bambee> see the install files
<bambee> (there is a usr/lib/python*/site-packages/PyKDE4 somewhere)
<bambee> Quintasan: it's not in the install file? what?
<Quintasan> bambee: We DO NOT want *.pyc inside our debs according to what ScottK said
<bambee> about pyc I agree
<bambee> I was talking about the .py
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is it alright when ksmserver/* is under MIT/X11 and there is no full license inside of source tarball?
<ScottK> No.
<Quintasan> It's covered by debian/copyright though
<ScottK> Need the license.
<ScottK> I doesn't need to be a separate file though.
<ScottK> Sometimes for short licenses it's just in the actual code.
<ScottK> That's fine.
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/93649
<Quintasan> Is that enough?
<Quintasan> okular failed on i386 :/
 * Quintasan waits for amd64 fail and goes fixing
<ScottK> Yes.  FIne.
<Quintasan> Docs are licensed, libs are too and both have full license text
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll upload the fixed okular too, just point me at a .dsc when you're ready (please testbuild)
<Quintasan> Course of action: confirmed.
<yofel> Quintasan: kcalc confirmed fixed, thanks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> ssup
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Private request: Make KTeaTime use Plasma notifications
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe during DS hack sessions?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/BhMb6.png <-- what it looks like
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> looks horrible
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Whenever you wish. I do not have enough knowledge in c++ to do it
<shadeslayer> ok, right now i'm wrestling with QML
 * Quintasan uses KTeaTime frequently and would like it to look like the rest of KDE
 * Quintasan wonders if something like quick music player exists
<shadeslayer> ew, kdetoys uses SVN
 * Quintasan creates i386 pbuilder
<shadeslayer> uh uh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Port KTeaTime to KStatusNotifierItem
<Quintasan> Huh?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats the last commit on KTeaTime
<Quintasan> You sure?
<shadeslayer> thats what svn tells me
 * Quintasan is running 4.6.5 and it looks like that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdetoys/kteatime/src/main.cpp?view=log
 * Quintasan tries
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I: Installing core packages...
<Quintasan> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /home/quintasan/Sauce/pbuilder/build/21616/. dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-9ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/qmk34.png
<yofel> Quintasan: what are you trying to do?
<yofel> oh, i386
<yofel> WFM
<Quintasan> Create i386 pbuilder
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I wonder if it made it to 4.7
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats from the 4.6.95 tarball
<Quintasan> The commit was in January lol
<Quintasan> and we have July now
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you have a working one?
<yofel> I do
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: now go upload rocs
<Quintasan> Can you testbuild okular?
<yofel> sure, from where?
<Quintasan> uploading
<Quintasan> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/okular/okular_4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu3.dsc
<Quintasan> I was supposed to go to bed in 30 minutes but I'll make that 1h and 30 minutes so I can upload some more
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: That can wait, can't it?
<Quintasan> I want to look at kde-workspace
<yofel> I've roughly figured out marble licensing, which has highest priority after workspace
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure, workspace has higher priority
 * Quintasan tries Tomahawk
<yofel> Quintasan: building, what to check?
<Quintasan> if it works
<Quintasan> and list-missing if any
<yofel> I got some more symbols
<yofel> list-missing is empty though
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we can share music on tomahawk ^_^
<Quintasan> symbols?
<shadeslayer> which is the only reason i use it
<Quintasan> IT can't connect to my jabber server
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: why?
<Quintasan> No idea
<yofel> lemme rebuild on 64
<Quintasan> How do I play everything from my collection shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: go to "My Collection" -> Select everything -> Right click -> Add to queue
<shadeslayer> then just play a song from the queue
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What's you JID?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: rohangarg@jabber.org
<Quintasan> It crashed
<Quintasan> damned ppa
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> build it from source
<shadeslayer> yofel: got your request
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> don't expect alot of songs :P
<shadeslayer> i have 98 
<yofel> nah was just curious, need to figure out how that works anyway
<shadeslayer> how what works? 
<yofel> tomahawk
<Quintasan> yofel: You got new symbols on okular?
<yofel> I did on i386
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/libokularcore1.symbols update symbols
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> yofel: nothing else?
<yofel> nothing obvious
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: tomahawk source FTBFS :P
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> i'm building it right now, and its at 70 %
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pastebin log
<Quintasan> make -j10 is too fast to log
<Quintasan> gotta do just make
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> Well, not too fast but makes the log unreadable
<Quintasan> ZzZZzZ
<yofel> $ grep Copyright -R * | wc
<yofel>    1618   10173  158915
<shadeslayer> ^^ i'm going to sleep in 10 minutes as well
<yofel> noooooo...
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol
<yofel> this is SO NOT FUN
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/okular/okular_4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu3.dsc
 * ScottK grabs
<yofel> I think I'll go per-person
<Quintasan> three testbuilds here and one on yofel's pbuilder
 * Quintasan can't get a i386 pbuilder
<yofel> Quintasan: added the new symbols file`
<yofel> ?
<Quintasan> yofel: yes
<yofel> k
<Quintasan> I'm not that forgetful :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: Uploaded.
 * Quintasan pokes shadeslayer
<Quintasan> ScottK: Awesome.
<shadeslayer> yus
<ScottK> 96 seconds to get sponsored. Not bad.
<ScottK> Quintasan: There's /run transition problems right now that mean you can't create a new oneiric chroot.  You might try making a natty chroot and upgrading it.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/93667
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, that might also explain why apachelogger could not create one
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: inb4 echonest not installed
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: one sec
<Quintasan> lol k
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did make -j11 and it worked
<Quintasan> Magic.
<shadeslayer> i was just checking if libechohonest was provided under tomahawk/thirdparty
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Quintasan> 97% now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: look at the laste make command thats rung ^_^
<shadeslayer> s/rung/run/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Quintasan: look at the laste make command thats run ^_^"
<shadeslayer> last even
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Still does not like my jabber :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no even the standard @jabber.org JID ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I dont have JID on jabber.org
<shadeslayer> oh weird
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: report bug etc
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I tried adding you form my google mail account
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> yup got it
<Quintasan> Pfffftsh
<Quintasan> 98 songs
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i think this feature is new, but if i play a song, you can listen along
<shadeslayer> lol yeah
<shadeslayer> i just stream whenever i need them using tomahawk :
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Play something
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: started
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think we both need to have the same song on HDD
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> or not
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Quintasan> oh shit
<Quintasan> this is awesome
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> and to think its just using TCP sockets 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Listen to mine
<Quintasan> oh damn
<Quintasan> and I'm behind a NAT
<shadeslayer> weird, its stopping every now and then
<Quintasan> Slow uploads?
<Quintasan> It's FLAC afaik
<shadeslayer> plays for 5 seconds and then stops for 1 second
<Quintasan> Y
<Quintasan> FLAC
<Quintasan> 31 MB
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> man, just how man people have copyrights in marble...
<shadeslayer> also, slow upload
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: IMO there should be a warning when streaming FLAC or HQ audio
<shadeslayer> i'm just getting 50-60 KBps
<Quintasan> STOOOOP
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: even if i stop, it'll keep streaming it until i switch to another track
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> but, this is a awesome feature
<yofel> 600 lines left...
<yofel> hey, tazz has copyrights in marble ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: domme has 20618 songs :P
<yofel> 200 lines left...
 * yofel wonders why Simon's Cat doesn't have copyrights in marble
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: My sister said it's sick shit
<Quintasan> Works over LAN
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> 36 people with copyright in general marble, *phew*
<yofel> only cmake files left
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> chaos I tell you
<Quintasan> Too tired to continue
<Quintasan> yofel: I am heading to bed. Good night
<yofel> gn
<Quintasan> workspace looks good but I'd like to give it a fresh look tomorrow if it's not a pressing issue
<yofel> ok, I'm done with marble copyright
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<yofel> someone recheck this: http://paste.kde.org/93691
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/copyright Fix copyright file
<Quintasan> yofel: Looks sane (structure)
<Quintasan> but insane (number of ppl)
<yofel> good, now check the contents :P
<Quintasan> Files: debian/*
<Quintasan> License: LGPL-2.1+
<Quintasan> Are you sure?
<yofel> blame apachelogger
<Quintasan> ...
 * Quintasan went GPL-3.0+ with his
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> I usually went with gpl-2+, but he said use the general license of the source
<yofel> for marble that's lgpl-2.1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: KC vote required for licensing our packaging
 * Quintasan fails to see how having different copyright for every packaging is good
<yofel> *shrug* - don't forget it affects the patches too
<yofel> so you might need to use different licensing for them, etc...
<yofel> chaos
<yofel> good recipe to go insane
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm going to bed for good this time :P
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/changelog repack
<yofel> good night
<yofel> Quintasan: anything you think is needed for 4.6.5?
<Quintasan> yofel: You sure love to troll me don't you?
<yofel> sure, you're the only one here right now ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: I patched kdeutils to fix the regression
<Quintasan> No other reports so far
<yofel> k, anyone else that wants to test them?
<Quintasan> We need some normal users to test it
<yofel> well, we won't find those here, and I don't want to make staging public
<yofel> so I would rather just copy them
<yofel> I've been running on 4.6.5 for a few hours now, no other issues
<Quintasan> Same here
<yofel> I'll copy them then
<Quintasan> K
<yofel> now how did that script I wrote work again...
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll start reviewing 4.6.90 again tomorrow
<Quintasan> or later today
<Quintasan> Whatever :S
<yofel> k, good night for real now ^^
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> Good night
<yofel> copied, launchpadlib FTW!
<wunderbaum> hi
<wunderbaum> is there already a ppa for 4.7 for kubuntu natty?
<yofel> wunderbaum: no, not yet, and there probably won't be for RC1, we'll backport RC2 when we're done with it
<yofel> rosetta spam \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-09
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 177 * debian/ (changelog copyright) Add MIT license for kdepasswd/passwd.h
<kubu2> shouldn't the ppa for 4.6.5 be qualified more to say kubuntu-ppa/ppa ninstead of just kubuntu-ppa?
<kubu2> *instead
<kubu2> IIRC adding just kubuntu-ppa will open up backports, beta, experimental and staging which may not be what you want?
<kubu2> oh well..
<Quintasan> Good morning
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<bambee> hey ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: first you ask for a vote on licensing, then you complain about copyright, I do not follow
<apachelogger> on a general remark: this is more complicated than you might think
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When did I complain about copyright?
<apachelogger> like saying copyright rests with kubuntu developers
<Quintasan> And it does not?
<apachelogger> which I have seen not only kubuntu developers use
<apachelogger> 2 problems with that
<apachelogger> a) if the person who uses it is not a kubuntu developer there would need to be an explicit copyright assignment
<apachelogger> "I ronald mcdonald assign all might copyrights to the kubuntu-developers ...."
<apachelogger> which directly leads to 
<apachelogger> b) kubuntu developers is no legal entity, as such it leads to a bazillion questions regarding excution of rights
<apachelogger> now WRT licensing
<apachelogger> as yofel already said, if you have Files: debian/* then that license applies to everything in there
<apachelogger> including patches, manpages and whatnot
<apachelogger> you licnese gpl3+ but upstream is gpl2, can the patch even be gpl3+ now?
<Quintasan> In short this leads to a licensing PITA
<Quintasan> What's the advantage of debian/* being under the same license as the rest of the source?
<apachelogger> upstream can simply pick patches and include them
<apachelogger> without us ever doing anything
<apachelogger> also it prevents license incompatibility issues (for the better part)
<apachelogger> at any rate, the KC could not force people into licensing or copyrighting anything anyhow
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you by any chance see mterry's reply on grantlee MIR?
<apachelogger> the current package is highly confusing indeed, however I know that unpatched version leads to compile error on ARM (tried that already :D)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you upload anything?
<apachelogger> the wiki doesn't look much different
<Quintasan> only kwordquiz and okular
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Mostly because it gets rejected
<Quintasan> some packageset magic as ScottK
<Quintasan> or I misunderstood something
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep, i know, altho i still have to figure out how to make it work over LAN
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cool
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I do not understand though
<apachelogger> you should be able to upload all new packages
<apachelogger> as they end up in universe and you are motu
<Quintasan> Last time I tried to upload okular it got rejected
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cause it is in main
<apachelogger> okular was uploaded already
<Quintasan> Then I tried retrying kwordquiz build on armel but it turned out I do not have permissions
<apachelogger> that is also in main :P
<Quintasan> Apparently, Kubuntu Developers have access to main
<Quintasan> At least the Kubuntu seed
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the package set, not the seeded packages
<apachelogger> then you'd also be able to upload linux cause that is part of our seeding chain
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is rocs fixed yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you up the new tar to the ppa?
<shadeslayer> i fixed it last night, but Quintasan was going to bed so he couldn't upload it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Then what can I actually do with Kubuntu Developer powers?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/rocs_4.6.90+repack.orig.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> packaging from bzr
<shadeslayer> rocs upstream has also agreed to move all LGPL 2 licensed code to LGPL 2.1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should add those to the wiki :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is workspace uploaded?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I just uploaded it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wiki update please ^^
<shadeslayer> lemme update if first :P
<debfx> Quintasan: the package sets aren't updated automatically, once all new kde packages are uploaded we can ask cjwatson to update it
<Quintasan> Oh, I see
<CIA-52> [rocs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110709080741-34u357dsp3bwekc0 * debian/copyright merge
<Quintasan> yofel: Apparently, kde-l10n-nl tarball was update
<Quintasan> updated*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: srsly, get a proper editor :P
<shadeslayer> what happened? :P
<Quintasan> He is using emacs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are using emacs?
<shadeslayer> yes
<CIA-52> [rocs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110709080931-71k6uhez11uweqn2 * debian/copyright fix formatting
<shadeslayer> wth bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'xmlrpc.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dang
<apachelogger> more
<CIA-52> [rocs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110709081059-g7e6vmihe1magtn6 * debian/copyright more format fixes
<shadeslayer> what are you fixing anyways? 0.o
<apachelogger> tabz
<apachelogger> your editor is incapable of ensuring newline at eof and no mixture of tabs and spaces
<apachelogger> are you using notepad.exe?
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> oh noes :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rocs copyright is still not right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the problem now?
<Quintasan> Real man use vim
<apachelogger>        src/Tests/TestDataStructure.cpp
<apachelogger> copyright sez it is GPL3
<apachelogger> file sez it is GPL3+
<shadeslayer> fooey
<apachelogger>     <one line to give the program's name and a brief idea of what it does.>
<apachelogger>     Copyright (C) <year>  <name of author>
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> i did a git blame
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make a choice
<shadeslayer> about?
<apachelogger> a) we reject the package entirely and bash upstream into fixing their shit or b) you fix this stuff
<apachelogger>        src/Tests/TestDataStructure.h is also gpl3+ whereas copyright sez GPL3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I recommend you review the copyright file yourself again
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> src/Tests/TestDynamicProperties.cpp is also gpl3+ btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and get the copyright notes fixed
<apachelogger> you choose how
<shadeslayer> i'll let upstream know, best if they fix it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then reprot a bug not just a mail
<shadeslayer> ko
<apachelogger> then they have to deal with it one way or another
<shadeslayer> s/ko/ok/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "ok"
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why is kde-runtime still not in archive?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: becuase the other packages have higher priority
<Quintasan> one way or another kde-workspace is in NEW
<apachelogger> yeah, but it does not require that much review as it is mostly just a rename ^^
<apachelogger> whereas rocs for example is a completely new package with all messed up licensing business
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger will have to go for lunch in a ibt
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it would be great if you could review the new packages I did and comment on them in the wiki
<apachelogger> I do not feel comfortable uploading them without any review
<debfx> apachelogger: kde-runtime is missing breaks/replaces nepomukcontroller
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> debfx: not uploaded yet anyway
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640680/  (note: I have just installed some project-neon packages and after that it does not work anymore)
<bambee> o_O
<bambee> s/installed/uninstalled/
<kubotu> bambee: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> bambee: you need phonon from git
<apachelogger> kde-buildsystem poked around in the build system making it incompatible to earlier versions
<bambee> ahh ok :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, I think the best solution for grantlee is to just deactivate tests on armel
<debfx> I know, I'll upload it now
<apachelogger> cause I recon the enormous amount of template tests makes gcc fail
<shadeslayer> kde bug 277401
<ubottu> KDE bug 277401 in general "Rocs licensing is messed up" [Minor,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277401
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks like i just need to switch GPL-3 with GPL-3+ ....
<shadeslayer> everything is GPL (v3 or later)
<apachelogger> perhaps I only looked at the files I told you about
<apachelogger> a review would be very nice
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> of all files
<apachelogger> and about the oh
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> since dep5 is parsable
<apachelogger> we could build an app to help with reviewing that stuff
<shadeslayer> well, yes
<apachelogger> split view, on one side you have the copyright file, on the left you could have the file currently focused
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Where do I get your repacked tarball for blinken?
<bambee> apachelogger: I am not sure, but the "PhononBackend" service type is not found into neon
<bambee> (I've just installed project-neon-phonon and THAT ALL)
<bambee> then when I try dragon
<bambee> dragonplayer(11980)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "PhononBackend"  not found 
<bambee> (phonon-gst is installed into /opt/project-neon)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Rohan Garg * 7 * debian/copyright Everything is GPL-3+
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ fixed
<bambee> in fact, kbuilsycoca4 fixes the problem ^^
<bambee> (I am an idiot)
<shadeslayer> hah :P
<shadeslayer> ok gtg and have lunch, cya
<debfx> apachelogger: in kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer: raw/parse.c doesn't have a license and debian/copyright doesn't mention Volker Krause
<yofel> debfx: I added breaks/replaces on nepomukcontroller
<yofel> good morning btw.
<debfx> yofel: yes, but only to -data
<debfx> good morning
<yofel> ah, that was the only conflict I got
<debfx> apachelogger: kdegraphics-thumbnailers: debian/copyright doesn't contain the full text of GPL-1
<yofel> Quintasan: kde-l10n-nl tarball on ftpmaster is the same as the one I uploaded, so either he didn't change it or we were so late that we already got the fixed one
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Where do I get your repacked tarball for blinken?
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh, okay
<debfx> hm is GPL-1 even compatible with GPL-2?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> debfx: IIRC parse.c is from libopenraw
<apachelogger> where it also doesn't have a license ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: <debfx> apachelogger: kdegraphics-thumbnailers: debian/copyright doesn't contain the full text of GPL-1
<apachelogger> that I do not understand
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ppa
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you add deb-src to your sources.list bzr builddeb will actually fetch it automatically
<debfx> apachelogger: common-licenses doesn't contain GPL 1 so you need to quote the full license
<debfx> but I'm not sure if that file is actually GPL-1 licensed
<apachelogger> do I say GPL-1?
<apachelogger> cause if I do not then it is not
<debfx> the file says GPL without a version which is effectively GPL-1
<apachelogger> there is almost no GPL-1 software as the GPL-1 only was used for like 2 years and the replaced by the much superiror v2
<apachelogger> debfx: it is effictively any GPL
<debfx> well at best the license header is unclear
<debfx> as "the GNU General Public License" doesn't exist
<apachelogger> no argument there
<apachelogger> so is the license of application icons for the better part though
<apachelogger> the ghostscript package is also not more descriptive on the matter
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am off
<apachelogger> o/
<debfx> you could add a link to GPL-2 in debian/copyright
<debfx> ScottK: could you please reject kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer, it contains a file without licensing header
<Quintasan> apachelogger: blinken looks good, uploading
<yofel> debfx: uh, common-licenses does contain the GPL-1 here
<debfx> yofel: you have a /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-1 file?
<yofel> ah, debian bug 436105 fixed in oneiric
<ubottu> Debian bug 436105 in debian-policy "Include GPLv1 in common-licenses" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/436105
<yofel> so oneiric has it
<debfx> ah, nice
<debfx> though I wonder if it's enough to include GPL-1 in debian/copyright since it's most likely incompatible with GPL-2
<Quintasan> apachelogger: since you wanted me to comment on the wiki then I shall do so
 * Quintasan goes on a break
<Quintasan> bbl
<KRF> just curious, is oneiric going to ship calligra?
<apachelogger> debfx: it is v3
<shadeslayer> KRF: depends if someone gets around to packaging it and everything
<apachelogger> debfx: actual copyright holder of dscparse is artifex
<apachelogger> it is original distributed via ghostscript
<apachelogger> if you take a look at ghostscript's copyright file you will find an entry License: GPL-3+~Artifex
<shadeslayer> debfx: heh, i had the same dilema last night, apparently its broken in natty
<apachelogger> debfx: also gpl2 is almost certainly compatible with gpl1 as they ensure the same level of freedom
<apachelogger> gpl2 only adds additional non-US mumbo jumbo untop of what gpl1 provides
<apachelogger> gone again
<Python> hi
 * yofel tries to fix kate
<shadeslayer> yofel: need to figure out which all libs are public and which are private
<yofel> ah :/
<shadeslayer> the symbol generating part is easy, but the figuring out the public/private lib mess needs time
<yofel> stuff in /usr/lib isn't private IMO unless it's in kde4/
<yofel> I'll leave that to you then
<shadeslayer> if its not release blocking, i would like to take it up on monday
<yofel> not really, just that old kate + new kdelibs is useless in oneiric
<Python> what is the latest kde version ?
<ikonia> Python: look in kde.org
<ikonia> Python: you've been told this is a "development" channel, not support
<skfin> Python as a nickname doesnt sound a very good.
<Python> ?
<ikonia> Python: do you understand this is not a support channel ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ahoy
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you get any errors when creating a qemu image using rootstock?
<shadeslayer> for ARM that is
<shadeslayer> because i get this at the end : http://paste.kde.org/93871
<yofel> no idea, was ages ago, got the howto at hand? Then I'll try again
<shadeslayer> yofel: just run this : http://paste.kde.org/93877 , but here's the wiki link : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> typoday--
<shadeslayer> yofel: best to add --copy-package-cache to that to save on a bit of bandwidth
<yofel> deboostrap running
<shadeslayer> lol : W: Bad Bad Qemu, trying second stage one more time (LP #604872)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604872 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "qemu-system-arm segfaults emulating versatile machine after running debootstrap --second-stage inside vm" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604872
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> hm, we have no bzr branch for meta-kde
 * yofel creates
<yofel> ah, now I'm getting chown errors too :(
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> which is somehow to be expected for /proc ...
 * yofel tries with natty
<shadeslayer> seems to be building fine with natty
<yofel> shadeslayer: natty VM is running without errors so far (configuring packages now)
<yofel> heh ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i guess its that same issue that plagues the pbuilders
<shadeslayer> i could probably dist-upgrade it :P
<yofel> I'll try that too
<shadeslayer> ( dist upgrade the natty qemu )
<yofel> more like, looks like that's the only choice that's left right now
 * yofel creates an image on his server too
<yofel> might make more sense thinking of the build times ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> I: Done
<yofel> now...
<shadeslayer> will it blend? :P
<yofel> 925524 433M -rw-r--r-- 1 yofel root  1.0G 2011-07-09 18:22 qemu-armel-201107091810.img
<yofel> 924118 156K -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root  155K 2011-07-09 18:08 rootstock-201107091801.log
<yofel> 925525  40K -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root   39K 2011-07-09 18:22 rootstock-201107091810.log
<yofel> hm, I forgot the kernel :(
<shadeslayer> what kernel?
<yofel> nvm, didn't read the wiki page properly
<shadeslayer> yeah, you don't need the kernel :D
<yofel> now... the kernel seems to boot, but that's it :/
<shadeslayer> you don't get to even a tty?
<yofel> ah wait, it didn't automatically switch to one
<yofel> now I have the login prompt
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: :D http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/qarm.png
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> i'm still stuck at python-minimal here :P
<yofel> heh
 * yofel makes a backup of that image NOW
<shadeslayer> I: Installing core packages... 
<yofel> hm, now my keyboard input doesn't work right o.O
<yofel> hm, 1GB is a bit small of an image :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: fix config in /etc/default/keyboard to match that of your native system?
<yofel> shadeslayer: nah, the keyboard mapping was total chaos suddenly
<shadeslayer> weird
<yofel> had to reset qemu
 * yofel doesn't have problems with US keyboards
<yofel> great, no network :/
<shadeslayer> whut?
<yofel> dunno, only lo is up
<shadeslayer> didn't it read ports.ubuntu.com sources when the tarball is generated
<yofel> funny thing: resolv.conf is set right, just eth0 is down
<shadeslayer> yofel: there are instructions on how to bridge connections on the wiki page
<shadeslayer> I: Qemu image saved as /home/shadeslayer/qemu-armel-201107092151.img
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll do that later on my server, got a bridge already running there
<shadeslayer> yofel: how did you boot the image? 
<yofel> the command is below on the wiki
<yofel> qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a8 -kernel ./vmlinuz -hda qemu-armel-201107091810.img -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda mem=256M devtmpfs.mount=0 rw"
<yofel> yay, network up after 'ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0 && vi /etc/resolv.conf' ^^
<yofel> now to figure out how to create an image >> 1G
<yofel> ah -i
<yofel> bah
<yofel> apt-get install aptitude
<yofel> then let's see if dist-upgrading works
<yofel> hm, I should script fetching the newest kernel that's out when booting the VM
<skfin> Thou shall not use aptitude.
<shadeslayer> hmm, i have to figure out how to bridge connections first
<yofel> do that, I'll tell you if the image died or not
<shadeslayer> i get permission denied when running your command :P
<yofel> funny system you have again
<yofel> esp. since I'm on natty right now
<shadeslayer> running each command seprately works :/
<yofel> oh, the network stuff? I did that as root, sorry
<shadeslayer> well, i did it as root too
<yofel> note: qemu-system-arm is SLOW...
<yofel> then again, real ARM wouldn't be faster I guess
 * shadeslayer notes that he is very bad with vi
<yofel> heh, use nano
<shadeslayer> can't, no network access yet :P
<shadeslayer> might as well just echo the entire string
<shadeslayer> yofel: i see network activity, but when i ping a ip address,  it gives me a 100% packet loss
<yofel> here too, qemu doesn't like ping, try apt-get update
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> that is some weir shit
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh btw are these changes in real time?
<yofel> what changes?
<shadeslayer> like the image is getting updated as i update the files in qemu
<yofel> sure, that's a mounted filesystem
<shadeslayer> ah .. hmm
<shadeslayer> i need a better res on this thing
<yofel> hm, somehow qemu-system-arm doesn't seem to like -curses :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: blank screen?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: seems like you can't use more than 256 MB's
<shadeslayer> qemu crashes here if i use 512MB's of mem
<yofel> lemme try
<yofel> crashes badly... ouch
<ScottK> debfx: Rejected.
<shadeslayer> the output looks like the register map
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did not read the reply on the grantlee MIR.
<ScottK> apachelogger and Quintasan: On Monday I'll ask cjwatson to re-run the magic packageset script so Quintasan will be able to update the new packages.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Awesome
<yofel> shadeslayer: O has different kernels - any idea what to use? http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/
<shadeslayer> afaik that depends on what you want to emulate
<yofel> well, 'versatile' is gone
<shadeslayer> Please note: rootstock will not automatically give you a kernel package. You will have to include the kernel package you need for your hardware. For instance, for OMAP3 based hardware, you will need to include "--seed linux-image-omap" somewhere in your rootstock command.
<shadeslayer> upgrade to oneiric is 40 Megs
<shadeslayer> yofel: why do we want the kernel package btw?
<yofel> do we want it? I didn't install it
<shadeslayer> me neither
<shadeslayer> i don't understand what its for anyways, i guess we don't need it since we are only emulating everything
<shadeslayer> might just be needed on actual hardware
<yofel> well, O boots with old kernel too
 * yofel does some rc.local fiddling for network
<shadeslayer> uh, you don't need that
<yofel> errr right
<shadeslayer> yofel: look at the wiki, it has instructions on how to setup the network
<yofel> that's for the outside world, the network doesn't start up in the VM on boot
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> will have a look at that after the image is done upgrading to oneiric
<ScottK> BTW, looking at New again.
<yofel> ok, -curses still doesn't work, but with network now starting at boot I can ssh in 
<yofel> yay :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> now to find out which O kernel to use
<shadeslayer> yofel: wait, how does one ssh into qemu ? i mean, just ssh ubuntu@localhost or sth?
<yofel> once you have tap set up the VM will get a real IP from the router
<yofel> I already had a setup that I could simply switch to this one :P
<shadeslayer> tap?
<yofel> the bridget networking
<yofel> *bridged
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<yofel> bah, shutdown -P now doesn't actually close the VM :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think you might have to install libncurses to get a curses to work in qemu
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is debian/rules for blinken right?  It is rather more sparse than I'm used to seeing.
<shadeslayer> s/a\ curses/the\ curses\ option/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yofel: i think you might have to install libncurses to get the\ curses\ option to work in qemu"
<yofel> that sounds resonable actually...
<yofel> well, nvm
<yofel> WORKS™
<shadeslayer> i'm just too lazy to setup bridges on my system right noq
<shadeslayer> *now
<yofel> hm, seems the O linaro-vexpress kernel is for "ARM Versatile Express for Cortex-A9"
<yofel> panicks :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: again, why the need to choose a kernel?
<yofel> well, true
<yofel> nvm then
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw it panics because you use cortex-a8 in the cpu type :P
<shadeslayer> so you probably want to change that to cortex-a9 i guess
<yofel> nah, switched to cortext-a9, still panicked
<shadeslayer> for me, it doesn't even panic, just doesn't boot
<yofel> because you forgot to switch -M (machine type)
<yofel> anyway, forget it
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> kernel panic :P
<yofel> but nice tux logo :P
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> actually wait
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/VpN0d.png
<shadeslayer> wrong boot args?
<yofel> maybe, no idea (that's what I got too)
<shadeslayer> alright, i can make qemu crash now
 * shadeslayer pokes around bootargs
<shadeslayer> qemu: hardware error: lan9118: Unimplemented MAC register write: 9 = 0x8100
<ScottK> argh!
<ScottK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74870725/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.libkdcraw_4%3A4.6.90%2Brepack1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> NCommander or apachelogger: Could you look at ^^^.  I don't recall seeing a failure log like that before.
<shadeslayer> yofel: Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table :<
<yofel> forget it then, the old kernel works fine after all
<ScottK> apachelogger: blinken accepted (re: rules - I didn't know that would work ...)
<yofel> that's how most of the neon rules files look like too ^^
<ScottK> yofel: Would you please have a look at the kalzium build failure on armel.  
<yofel> uh, sure, now that I have a VM a CAN try to debug those at least
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) push to bzr
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<yofel> apachelogger: metapackages ^
<NCommander> ScottK: that's a compiler bug, file a bug on gcc-4.6 with the build log and a test case if possible
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<ScottK> All I have is the build log.
<ScottK> NCommander: Any suggestions on text to go with the build log?
<NCommander> ScottK: poek your head into #linaro and see if someone can help debug it
 * NCommander is still avoiding doing work until I'm off vacation on monday
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Done.
<Quintasan> Did anyone here got tired simon?
<yofel> I have no idea what you're talking about...
<ScottK> workspace and runtime source and binary are in
<ScottK> Nothing waiting in New (source or binary), so bring it on ...
<ScottK> Someone should fix the cmake FTBFS, preferable including updating to 2.8.5 final.
<ScottK> Quintasan_: cjwatson ran the packageset script and it picked up http://paste.ubuntu.com/640960/.  I need a list of what else needs added.  There are a number of manual exceptions in the packageset: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640963/ anything related to those packages we need to give him a list.
<ScottK> Quintasan_: If you can make the list, I'll talk to him about adding it.
<yofel> ScottK: what architectures are currently supported? i368 amd64 armel ...? 
<yofel> need to exclude armel for kalzium and libcompoundviewer
<ScottK> and powerpc
<yofel> thanks
<ScottK> So you want i386 amd64 powerpc
 * yofel wonders if using 2 VMs so both cores are used using icecc would speed things up...
<ScottK> Just build with -j2
<ScottK> Actually I find that -j#ofCPUs+1 works best.
<ScottK> So with a dual core machine, build with -j3.
<ScottK> You still need to build -j# for icecc to help, so save yourself the trouble.
<yofel> doesn't help if I can only emulate one core in qemu, it errored out with -smp 2
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I missed the bit about qemu.
<ScottK> Might help then.
<yofel> heh
<yofel> well, build at 95%
<ScottK> 4% left until the point of maximum pain from failure.
<yofel> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: It might be about time to deactivate https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4
<Riddell> ScottK: actually it's time for me to go to sleep but I'll keep it in mind for when I'm awake :)
<yofel> ScottK: kalzium fixed in bzr
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Have a good night.
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> (I hope), it built here at least on armel
<ScottK> yofel: Looking at it.
<ScottK> yofel: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> That gets us down to only one failure on 4.6.90 and that's a compiler bug.
<ScottK> We need apachelogger, Quintasan_, debfx, or someone to sponsor stuff ...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-10
<rbelem> ScottK, do i have permission to sponsor?
<ScottK> No.  You need to be either in kubuntu-dev or Ubuntu core-dev.
<rbelem> oki :-)
<EagleScreen> what happens with oneiric alpha2 images? they aren't in cdimage.ubuntu.com
<EagleScreen> daily-live neither since 5, july
<ScottK> Kubuntu skipped Alpha 2.
<ScottK> We're currently in the middle of switching to KDE 4.7 and so things are a bit broken (see apachelogger's mail to kubuntu-devel a few days ago)
<EagleScreen> okay
<ScottK> NCommander: No one bit on the compiler bug in #linaro, so I guess we can discuss on Monday.
<bambee> morning
<valorie> so stuff is still somewhat broken, and I should hold off on updates still?
<valorie> btw: http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/07/teamwork.html
<valorie> kudos and mucho thanks to all of you
<apachelogger> ScottK: re blinken, yes, that is how awesome things could be ^^
<apachelogger> interestingly enough in 24h all my packages did not get reviewed :S
<valorie> you weren't cracking the whip!\
<CIA-52> [kde-wallpapers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110710092345-yr9au8kdr757y1nh * debian/ (copyrightgen.rb copyright) Fix copyright and add a script that spits out dep5 for wallpapers ^^
<CIA-52> [kde-wallpapers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110710092626-ab77bigcxskpp6qw * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> bambee: is libkexiv2 fixed now?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kate and libkipi fixeD?
<bambee> apachelogger: it is
<apachelogger> bambee: I still don't see an update to the symbols files though?
<bambee> arfff you're talking about the branch :\
<apachelogger> yes
<bambee> I've to merge it (I totally forgot that)
<bambee> o_O
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger uploads kgamma meanwhile
<bambee> I've a family dinner now, but don't worry I will merge it this evening !!
<apachelogger> kk, enjoy lunch
<bambee> (however it's uploaded into the ppa since few days)
<CIA-52> [kgamma] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110710093601-89fthrr6woj0h7sx * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.6.90+repack-0ubuntu1
<yofel> morning
<apachelogger> you know, I should just let stuff sit in bzr until someone other than me moves their arse
<yofel> you could upload new meta-kde from bzr
<yofel> or marble
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> seems all the stuff I need for mobile is in oneiric
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> someone promote me to kubuntu-dev and motu so we can deprecate apachelogger...
<apachelogger> shit is not getting uploaded or reviewed without me
<apachelogger> that is not how this is supposed to work
<apachelogger> terrible wrongness
<apachelogger> yofel: debian/.rules.kate-swp
<yofel> huh?
<apachelogger> in meta-kde
<apachelogger> yofel: vcs field would be good to have if it is in bzr
<yofel> true
<yofel> that kate-swp file seems to be there since a long time ago o.O (in the package at least)
<yofel> removed
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (.rules.kate-swp control) Add Vcs fields for bzr and remove editor swp file
<debfx> yofel: so when are you going to apply for kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> good question... you think I should?
<debfx> definitely
 * yofel will look at the procedure later then
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: you did not push kdemm
<debfx> great :)
<debfx> basically you have to prepare a wiki page and write a mail to kubuntu-devel to organize a kubuntu-dev meeting
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does you haz time to prescreen blog post?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mail sent
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thx :*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should the gsoc stauts report page on the community wiki implement alphabetical order?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yw - and so far everyone just added their name at the bottom - i think that's ok
<apachelogger> kk
<Quintasan_> ...
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: I'm busy trying to install Windows now
<yofel> ...
<Quintasan_> This little bastard won't install for some retarded reason
<yofel> which ancient release are you trying to install?
<Quintasan_> 7
<Quintasan_> Setup was unable to create or find a system partition
<yofel> LOL, and I thought only ubuntu was able to do that ^^
<Quintasan_> On a !#%@ NTFS partition formatted within installer
<Quintasan> I was wondering if it can get more retarded than this
<CIA-52> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 109 * bin/kopypackages dump -r option and make both source and target release required. Also add -q and -c <credfile> options to make the script scriptable
<ximion> hi!
<ximion> does anyone know something about the state of Kate in Oneiric?
<ximion> currently, kate is broken because of packaging issues
<ximion> (see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277420 )
<ubottu> KDE bug 277420 in general "Kate crash when launching under Oneiric alpha 2" [Crash,Needsinfo: fixed]
<ximion> I added some more info to this bug report, since this is a Kubuntu issue and not KDE's fault
<ScottK> I'll be gone most of today, but will be able to do New tonight.
<ScottK> ximion: No surprising since we still have kate from KDE 4.6 and libs from 4.7.
<ScottK> Please just close the bug and file a new one if there's still a problem after it's updated.
<ximion> ScottK, exactly - that's why I was not sure if filing a bug makes sense if there will be a new kate package soon
<ximion> (kate has been split out of kdesdk...)
<ScottK> Filing a bug is pointless.
<ximion> there shouldn't be any problem with an updated kate
<ximion> because kate is maybe the most important tool on my desktop, I compiled it from source and it works very well
<ximion> (the current KDE upgrade paths seem to be broken at time in Oneiric - last updated tried to remove kwin)
<yofel> ximion: there is no problem with kate 4.7 here, so once the package is updated it will work fine
<jjesse> ximion what do you mean aobut current kde upgrade?  i did a dist-upgrade on friday w/o problems from natty -> oneric
<yofel> jjesse: we started putting 4.7 packages in O the last 2 days
<yofel> so you upgraded just before that ^^
<jjesse> oh ok
<jjesse> just in time :)
<ximion> jjesse, kate 4.7 work great here too :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: kiten is a reject due to data/edict_kanjidic_licence.html not in debian/copyright.
<jjesse> yeah i haven't updated since i did-upstrade
<ximion> but the side-effects of the KDE 4.6/4.7 mix here are sometimes very weird...
<HorusHorrendus> when you finished packaging kde 4.7 rc 1 ... will it be easier for you to package rc2/release or will it be that much work always from now onwards?
<Quintasan> HorusHorrendus: It will be easier
<HorusHorrendus> great news ;)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 219 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump various breaks/replaces to catch the package version from the
<CIA-52> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 110 * bin/kopypackages put -h into the synopsis
<bambee> Can someone merge this branch ? https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2/+merge/67461
<yofel> looking
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (libkexiv2-10.install libkexiv2-10.symbols) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2
<apachelogger> ScottK: poor thing
<apachelogger> yofel: luv the copy script
<apachelogger> suppose we should make a release soonish
<apachelogger> ScottK: did the other plunder get in?
<yofel> :D
<bambee> yofel: thanks
 * apachelogger fixes the kitten
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<apachelogger> -t
<apachelogger> :P
 * yofel goes writing his kubuntu-dev wiki page
<apachelogger> ScottK: this kiten business is actually way confusing
<apachelogger> install( FILES data/edict data/kanjidic data/radkfile data/vconj data/romkana.cnv DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/kiten)
<apachelogger> ./control:Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, edict, kanjidic
<apachelogger> that aint not making no sense IMHO
<yofel> apachelogger: you've seen my work here a lot, do you think I should apply for kubuntu-dev? (i.e. would I get a +1 from you?)
<CIA-52> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 111 * bin/kopypackages python3 doesn't support octal file modes
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have a wiki page yet
<yofel> writing one
<yofel> trying to remember what I did here other than KDE and neon packaging
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on the kate issues now
 * shadeslayer wonders what was wrong with kipi
<shadeslayer> ah, hmm
<yofel> apachelogger: here's what I have so far https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication
<shadeslayer> oh, yofel apply for kubuntu-dev ?
<yofel> well, thinking loudly about it ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see wiki for libkipi
<shadeslayer> yofel: best of luck :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw me and yofel have a bit of a issue with qemu + oneiric + ARM kernel
<shadeslayer> if you have some free time, could you help us?
<yofel> well, works fine with natty kernel, but someone should update that wiki for oneiric
<apachelogger> I do not compute right now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what be you talking about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, we were able to produce a qemu natty ARM image
<shadeslayer> which we upgraded to oneiric
<shadeslayer> but due to changes in the kernels in oneric, we can't get a proper oneiric vmlinuz to boot with qemu
<apachelogger> yofel: IMHO it makes sense to list interesting/complicate/funky stuff you have done, having done a bazillion packages alone does not qualify for developer status ^^
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is a qemu arm image?
<shadeslayer> kernel panics because it can't find proper partitions
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the one you produce using rootstock
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> so why not create an oneiric image?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: permission errors
<shadeslayer> i'm assuming its the same issue plaguing the pbuilders
<yofel> should be, it's the same package that fails to install
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> wait for a fix :P
<apachelogger> or prod someone into fixing it faster
<shadeslayer> i think they already are on the issue, so we'll just wait for a fix
<shadeslayer> now to figure out kate
<apachelogger> I should be leaving
<apachelogger> too much rain
 * apachelogger is scared
<yofel> where to?
<shadeslayer> ok, need your opinion on usr/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.so.4.7.0 , should i provide symbols for this even tho we have been shipping this lib in kate?
<yofel> well, it was a package of it's own since it was in kdelibs before, kate seems to be the only rdepend though
<shadeslayer> uh, no, that lib was shipped in kate
<shadeslayer> kate: /usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so.4.6.0
<shadeslayer> oh fooey
<yofel> !info libkatepartinterfaces4
<ubottu> libkatepartinterfaces4 (source: kde4libs): the kate part library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 668 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<yofel> and *that's* a different lib ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, typo
<shadeslayer> i was looking at the other libs meanwhile
<shadeslayer> what i want to know is should i provide symbols for /libkateinterfaces.so.4.6.0
<shadeslayer> the previous lib already has symbols in the new packaging
<yofel> I would say yes since it's in /usr/lib, not in /usr/lib/kde4 and has a proper SO version. But kate is probably the only app that actually uses that library
<yofel> well, and kwrite - which is in the same package too
<shadeslayer> yofel: kwrite is in its own package
<Quintasan> yofel: Go for it. I don't see why you can't be kubuntu-dev
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 16 * debian/libkatepartinterfaces4.symbols Add symbols for libkatepartinterfaces4
<shadeslayer> ^^ upload ready
<shadeslayer> yofel: how difficult are the bindings?
<yofel> which ones?
<shadeslayer> the ones you packaged
<yofel> smoke? someone added license copies to git master, but there's still no copyright information in the files
<shadeslayer> no, i mean the packaging itself, apart from the license stuff
<shadeslayer> i'm thinking of taking up kimono
<shadeslayer> surprise surprise, no licensing info
<yofel> well, I took most from debian, perl is easy, but I think Quintasan can tall you stories about mono
<yofel> *tell
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: BROTIP: use dh --with cli
<Quintasan> That's all I can tell you from that mess
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> kimono, I think that should be --with kde
<shadeslayer> wtf is cli ? 0.o
<Quintasan> Didn't look at the mk
<Quintasan> It works (TM)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i mean, what does it do
<Quintasan> Builds mono magic
<yofel> although, I would rather do kimono rc2 if I were you
<shadeslayer> oh, why so?
<yofel> less work? ^^
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<shadeslayer> i'll fix the licenses at least 
<yofel> then again, needs sc-dev-latest bump :/
<yofel> I'll look at kdelibs as soon as we have most things figured out
 * yofel checks what needs fixing
<yofel> Quintasan: can you review marble? I would like to have that off the list ^^
<Quintasan> Right now?
<shadeslayer> kate as well if you can manage it
<yofel> nah, can be tomorrow, but soon
<yofel> it blocks kdeplasma-addons after all
<Quintasan> okay
<shadeslayer> ah well then, i'll do kdevelop
<yofel> hm
 * yofel tries to build marble on armel
<yofel> should be done when I wake up tomorrow I guess
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<yofel> hey, the VM is SLOW, even on my 2GHz core2
<shadeslayer> yeah i know :P
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> how did this happen http://paste.kde.org/94177
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> thats after the 4.6.5 upgrades, i noticed nvidia-current was gone
<yofel> did not happen on my desktop
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/control fix kde-sc-dev-latest build-dep
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have xorg-edgers enabled?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> hmm, i have that enabled, maybe thats why
<shadeslayer> anyways, i'm off to bed, night all :)
<yofel> gn
<_StefanS_> evening
<yofel> pbuilder-satisfydepends-aptitude FTW :D
<yofel> good evening _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> yofel: hows the kde 4.6.90 doing ? I saw you tested it to be working "more or less"
<yofel> being uploaded to oneiric
<_StefanS_> yofel: so last stuff it sorted?
<_StefanS_> yofel: it/is
<yofel> mostly, see the wiki link in the topic. Some stuff still needs fixing, but we're getting somewhere finally
<_StefanS_> ah cool
<_StefanS_> so I imagine natty pkgs will come afterwards
<_StefanS_> uhm, is oneiric somewhat solid at the moment ?
<yofel> we'll fix 4.6.90, then do 4.6.95 which should be much less work and then backport that to natty (that's the plan at least)
<_StefanS_> ah nice :)
<yofel> nope, oneiric is currently totally broken from a KDE POV
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, I will hold off a bit
<yofel> not all packages are up yet
<yofel> _StefanS_: see topic of #ubuntu+1, we'll remove the note when we're done
<_StefanS_> yofel: ah thanks
<_StefanS_> yofel: its a lot of work I know, how are resources currently on kubuntu, got enough people ?
<_StefanS_> yofel: well, sufficient resources I mean, you can always use more :)
<yofel> uh, there's enough work for everybody if you want to help ;)
<yofel> all in all we're managing, even with jr being absent
<yofel> _StefanS_: that it took us till now to get 4.7 done is a good indication that we can always use some more packagers btw. ;)
<yofel> k, now let's see how long that armel build is going to take ^^
<_StefanS_> yofel: are you building locally ?
<yofel> yep
<_StefanS_> yofel: ok, I've got a quad in spare if you need something speedy
<_StefanS_> yofel: its on a 20mbit line, so it should work ok
<yofel> heh, I've got enough CPU power, but this ARM qemu VM can't emulate more than one CPU :/
<yofel> so building marble will take a while
<_StefanS_> ah I see, damn..
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<yofel> marble at 40% btw. ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: Good night
<debfx> Quintasan: just fyi, you've dropped libx11-dev from libqt4-dev's dependencies while merging from debian
<debfx> but I think we should just keep it that way and see how much breaks
<Quintasan> debfx: I did? Meh.
<debfx> imho that dependency is wrong anyway
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<debfx> apachelogger: lintian complains about: W: mobipocket: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/kde4/okularApplication_mobi.desktop okular
<debfx> either we need to make it depend on okular or split it into multiple binary packages
<valorie> damn, I think I broke the wiki
<debfx> ScottK: could you sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/cmake_2.8.5-1ubuntu1.debdiff (debdiff to cmake in Debian unstable)
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did kde-wallpapers this morning.  I'll look at the rest of it now.
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded. Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<ScottK> apachelogger: khangman debian/copyright is incomplete (files in the fonts dir aren't mentioned).  Not a reject since the license is in debian/copyright for other reasons.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-02
<ScottK> Any objections to me copying 4.8.4 to precise-updates tomorrow?  It'll be seven days in the queue.
<ScottK> armel build boxes are back up after my weekend power outage.
<Riddell> win 60
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hola
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: where are you ?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: seen yofel
<kubotu> yofel was last seen 3 hours, 11 minutes and 17 seconds ago, changing nick from yofel to Guest57033
<shadeslayer> Guest57033: ping
<shadeslayer> Guest57033: do you have a page listing issues with pykde?
<shadeslayer> agateau volunteered to fix it ;)
<Riddell> anyone in the qml training gets a free N9 today
<Guest57033> the hell
<yofel> shadeslayer: related to neon? "It's not there"
<ScottK> 4.8.4 -> precise-updates.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kubuntu2 S3 bucket made
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [990635] Sans serif cyrrilic font in kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 is bad @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/990635 (by Kirill Bogdanenko)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990635 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Sans serif cyrrilic font in kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 is bad" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> agateau: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/project-neon/+spec/pykde4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<ronnoc> Hi all
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-03
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1020336] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1020336 (by Simon Andric)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020336 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> morning
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you at the venue?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, in the e.v. meeting
<shadeslayer> ah, right
<Blizzz> apachelogger: do you still have the rekonq-0.9.2 package for 12.04 flying around somewhere? can't find it in kubuntu-ppa
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you sync the ktp packages?
<shadeslayer> or was it the auto sync
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<debfx> shadeslayer: jbicha synced them, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/quantal-changes/2012-July/003816.html
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I did not.  You were going to look into it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I was looking into it
<shadeslayer> uploadeed half the things to my PPA and then saw that they showed up as older versions than the one in the archiv
<ScottK> Too slow I guess.
<shadeslayer> s/uploadeed/uploaded/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "uploaded half the things to my PPA and then saw that they showed up as older versions than the one in the archiv"
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<ScottK> Riddell or shadeslayer: Are there any konsole developers there at Akademy?  If so, might you ask one of them to look at https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105423/ - I'd like to backport it to our 4.9 packages once it's accepted.
<Riddell> hum I don't know who the current maintainer of konsole is
<Riddell> Kurt Hindenburg, don't know him
 * BluesKaj wonders if he lives in Germany :)
<jtechidna> the patch for bug 1011961 would also be worth looking in to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011961 in KDE Base Runtime "sftp connection with password fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011961
<jtechidna> https://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=71857 <- in particular
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion soprano 2.8.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1020566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020566 in soprano (Ubuntu) "Please update soprano to 2.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<jtechidna> isn't that a dupe of 1018300?
<Riddell> bug 1018300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018300 in soprano (Ubuntu) "Please update soprano to 2.8" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018300
<Riddell> mm yes
<ScottK> jtechidna: I agree about 1011961.
<ScottK> I suppose the answer isn't "You should be using key based access anyway.  Get over it."
<ScottK> Riddell: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-baseapps/konsole lists some other people.
<littlegirl> ping jjesse
<jussi> o/
<skreech__> hi littlegirl
<skreech__> JontheEchidna: ping
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> jjesse, are you at your keyboard?
<skreech_> Yes but cannot use his hands! The irony
<littlegirl> It figures. (:
<skreech_> Now he's not
<littlegirl> Yeah, that's pretty definitive. (:
<skreech_> JontheEchidna: Is Muon the official Kubuntu Appthingy now?
<ScottK> Has been for quite awhile.
<skreech_> should https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu be updated to new screenshots ?
<skreech_> and actual methodology ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Since it's in the community section anyone can update it.
<ScottK> skreech_: Go for it.
<skreech_> \o/
<skreech_> I was just checking JontheEchidna if there was any requests he wanted or there were any visual changes coming up we could put those in
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1020677] kde login hangs at empty screen after todays dist-upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1020677 (by Ernst Kloppenburg)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020677 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde login hangs at empty screen after todays dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid]
<JontheEchidna> skreech_: no big visual changes on muon's part for a while
<littlegirl> Hey there, the hardware.xml file in the Kubuntu system documentation has a link with apt:computer-janitor-gtk as its link. If I put that into Firefox, I get "The address wasn't understood" and I'm wondering how such a URL is used.
<debfx> littlegirl: apturl-kde is supposed to handle apt URLs
<littlegirl> debfx: Thanks! Do you know if it automatically does when kdehelp is used to view the docs? I view them with Yelp because I haven't figured out how to open them in kdehelp.
<debfx> it should work but I haven't tested it
<littlegirl> debfx: Do you know how I can open the xml files in kdehelp?
<debfx> nope
<littlegirl> I read the help file and tried using every example, and none of them worked for me. ):
<ScottK> littlegirl: computer-janitor-gtk is effectively unmaintained.  I'd suggest removing the discussion of it.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Well, that's one way to solve it. (:
<ScottK> As it happens, in this case, I'd recommend removing it even if the link worked.
<littlegirl> Yeah, although if I run into another of those apt URLs I'll still find out more about how to test them. Do you know how to view xml files in kdehelp, ScottK?
<ScottK> No.  Sorry.
<littlegirl> Do you guys all use Yelp to view them?
 * ScottK uses vim.
<ScottK> (which almost certainly isn't what you want)
 * littlegirl shudders in abject horror
<littlegirl> Definitely not. (:
<ScottK> I think kate does OK with XML files.
<littlegirl> It does. It's what I use to edit them, but to view them I use Yelp.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: % git shortlog -ns                                                                                                                                                shadeslayer@saphira
<shadeslayer>    888  Jekyll Wu
<shadeslayer>    735  Robert Knight
<shadeslayer> for konsole
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Haven't met a Jekyll Wu ....
<skreech_> JontheEchidna: do you want the Muon Software Center mentioned?
<JontheEchidna> I mean, I guess you'll have to since that's how you get to the repository manager :P
<skreech_> JontheEchidna: WEll I always use the Package manager :)
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah...
<JontheEchidna> It's less clicks to get to the Software Center
<JontheEchidna> K -> Computer -> MSC
<skreech_> alt+F2 -> muo
<skreech_> No clicks :)
<shadeslayer> noooooo ... no more battery
<skreech_> Hmm SOftware center won't load for me :-/
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-04
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: technically you don't need to click computer on kubuntu :P
<JontheEchidna> My ~/.kde was made when you did :P
<apachelogger> doesn't matter, that is regular kiosk ,so you must have set it manually at some point
<skreech_> kiosk?
<apachelogger> confic cascading
<apachelogger> *config
<skreech_> ah thought that kiosktool was revived
<apachelogger> that was just a gui to create the configs
<apachelogger> (a rather unmaintainable gui IMHO)
<skreech_> Yeah but GUI can be helpful
<skreech_>  See Also: KDE
<apachelogger> effort > use
<skreech_> Yeah hence why it stopped being maintained but I wasn't convinced that the idea of  a front end for it should die
<apachelogger> doing that reasonable would require every app to install some sort of config specification file
<apachelogger> also kiosk'd configs would need to be kconf_updated which makes it a whole lot more complicate
<skreech_> Perhaps a simpler concept such as documentation presentation and a test framework
<skreech_>  kinda like an IDE for configs
<apachelogger> you still do not know what the app calls their config entries
<apachelogger> that is the one and only problem
<apachelogger> amarok 2.6 may have [General]\nFoo=bar and the very same functionality in amarok 2.7 may be [General]\nBar=foo
<apachelogger> configs are not considered a shared resource so an app may do whatever they want
<skreech_> It does have [General]
<skreech_> and if the application/KonfigIDE is simply showing the documentation for the configs for the app then each app would maintain it's own usability 
<apachelogger> that is what I said? no? :P
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> doing that reasonable would require every app to install some sort of config specification file
<skreech_> and there would possibly be a bridge between knowing that configs can be tweaked and actually getting the skills to doing so
<apachelogger> such that config entries are "exported" and known to the outside 
<apachelogger> for example to an IDE
<skreech_> but is there a market or demand for that?
<skreech_> do few people use the KIOSK framework because they don't know they can use it or cause there is no use for it?
<littlegirl> There's definitely a use for it.
<skreech_> Yeah I've always thought so
<skreech_> Schools and (HTGIRL) Kiosks come to mind
<littlegirl> Exactly, and even if it's just a few people, I'm sure they appreciate it. (:
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> effort > use
<skreech_> littlegirl: Scratch your own itch :)
 * littlegirl is scratching
<littlegirl> Itch: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-docs
<skreech_> however for pretty much all (sometimes FOSS) projects require someone to drag it within arms reach of someone else before the effort to reach out and scratch becomes tempting
<littlegirl> Luckily that can be done. (:
<apachelogger> halp!
<apachelogger> kbd out of battery
<skreech_> \o/
<apachelogger> time to buy a new one
 * littlegirl hands apachelogger a pen
<skreech_> PLug in the kbd
<littlegirl> Hmmm, the Launchpad Bazaar server for the Ubuntu core docs seems to be down. I'm getting a 503 error. Is it just me or is it that way for you guys, too? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc
<skreech_> No it's 503ing
<skreech_> 500 HTTP errors are normally a server screwup
<littlegirl> Should I wait to push a commit until it's all better?
<skreech_> That would be the safe thing to do
<skreech_> Get some batteries for apachelogger in the meant time
 * littlegirl runs to WalMart for Apachelogger
<littlegirl> All better. (:
<utu-san> is 4.9 RC1 being skipped?
<skreech_> By who?
<littlegirl> Is the System Tray an application?
<skreech_> it's a plasmoid
<littlegirl> I don't think they have a plasmoid DocBook element yet. (:
<skreech_> :-)
<Riddell> tere
<Riddell> anyone remember what happened to the restrictedInstall patches in amarok and dragon?
<debfx> replaced by gstreamer integration of qapt
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> debfx: aah
<Riddell> afiestas_: is apol still around?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: now that's a weird one I haven't had before in #kubuntu, let me know if he becomes a problem
<BluesKaj> he's behind a proxy ..keeps complaining about crappy sound , but guess he was just trying to get traffic to some porn site , Riddell 
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> yeah if he posts again well kick him
<BluesKaj> right 
<Riddell> posts a pointer
 * apachelogger dereferences
<BluesKaj> Riddell, that weird one has agreed not to post anymore porn sites
<skreech_> hi Blizzz
<skreech_> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi skreech_
<skreech_> apachelogger: Someone just asked me. I'm guessing from the topic you are the person to ask about KTP progress?
<apachelogger> skreech_: progress?
<skreech_> as in is it stalled? or has showstopper bugs?
<skreech_> for 0.4 packages
<apachelogger> we do have 0.4 packages
<apachelogger> not sure we have them for 12.04 tho
<ScottK> We are even in sync with Debian.
<skreech_> Ok
<skreech_> I jsut looked on the Kubuntu news page to see if they were announced
<Riddell> we don't have a tradition of announcing kde-telepathy packages
<Riddell> (since it's a new thing to package)
<Riddell> but try this PPA https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-telepathy
<Riddell> they're nice people, they bought me dinner and beer this evening
<Riddell> calligra have offered to do the same tomorrow, I'm so easily bought
<Riddell> ScottK: a Jeroen from kolabsys has been namedropping you
<ScottK> Oh?
<ScottK> What'd I do?  Was it good?
<Riddell> exchange e-mails I think
<ScottK> Ah.  Could be.
<ScottK> Yes.  It appears we've exchanged emails on postfix-users.
<skreech_> :-)
<skreech_> Thanks Riddell. I'll see if I can purchase you a beer sometime
<Riddell> cool :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-05
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> debfx: how come you packaged libkgapi but didn't alter kdepim-runtime to build against it?
<Riddell> just not got round to it or something wrong with it?
<debfx> Riddell: jtechidna has done the inital packaging
<Riddell> jtechidna who just renewed his kubuntu-members membership today, yay!
<jtechidna> I just think nobody has got around to doing the kdepim-runtime side of things.
<JontheEchidna> nothing wrong with it afaictc
<JontheEchidna> s/afaictc/afaict/
<kubotu> JontheEchidna meant: "nothing wrong with it afaict"
<Riddell> ok I'm looking at it now along with libkolab
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> having a council member who's not a member would be nice
<JontheEchidna> :P
<soee> hi, are there any plans to add 4.9rc to ppa?
<skreech__> I don't know if it's just me but installing the 4.9 beta packages uninstalled a lot of stuff
<skreech__> and I seem to have lost some plasmoids
<BluesKaj> skreech__, hmm, 4.9 or 4.8.90  or is there a diff ?
<skreech__> 4.8.90 is 4.9 beta
<BluesKaj> yeah thought 4.9 was beta
 * BluesKaj decides to stick with 4.8.90
<skreech__> :-)
<skreech__> 4.8.90 is 4.9
<BluesKaj> I did lose one widget , the searchbox beside categories, but one can scroll to find widgets
<soee> what did you had to remove ?
<skreech__> konversation, muon, kpat, 
<BluesKaj> really?
<BluesKaj> this is on 12.04 ?
<skreech__> BluesKaj: Yeah
<BluesKaj> afail , I lost one widget , but I'm on 12.10 ...guess I'll stick with wht I have on th 12.04 disk
<skreech__> I should jump to 12.10 but I have a rut pattern
<skreech__> JontheEchidna: would you consider a shortcut key to jump to search in the Muon Package Manager
<Riddell> _skreech_: have you tried muon-discover?
<Daskreech> Riddell: PPA?
<Daskreech> or 12.10 ?
<Riddell> Daskreech: either
<Daskreech> ok let me grab the ppa
<Daskreech> anything you interested in me looking at? or just impressions?
<Riddell> just impressions
<Riddell> is it good enough to ship by default
<Daskreech> OK I've found three ppas which one is the blessed one?
<Riddell> cyberspace
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> What's the list grid2 grid3 thing?
<Riddell> that's various views that apol was testing, it'll go away soon
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> can I reverse a list's direction?
<Riddell> dunno
<Daskreech> I don't know if it's a cache thing but when I start it the List under best ratings gives a list of all the programs
<Daskreech> when I scroll down it flips over to the actual best ratings list
<Riddell> bugs can be fixed, apol says he'd fix whatever we wanted if we used it
<Daskreech> ok 
<Daskreech> Well just as first impression I'd like to have this available but not sure about it being default
<Daskreech> But then I don't like the Software center either
<Daskreech> Nice that the system category had Synaptic and Ubuntu Software center as top choices ^_^
<Daskreech> It's nice but still feels a little rough
<Daskreech> Just a little though
<Daskreech> Fonts doesn't work for example
<Riddell> but doesn't it feel much more exciting than our current installer?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> But less consistent
<Daskreech> for example clicking on Science gets a listing of ratings but clicking on system doesn't
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-06
<dappermuis>  I installed the latest updates yesterday and after a restart by screen resolution has gone bad. The maximum resolution I used to get was 1920x1080 but now I can only get 1680x1050. Not sure if this is a dev related issue, but any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<hrw> hi
<hrw> which file keeps Qt graphics = OpenGL setting? ~/.config/Trolltech.conf and something more as it was regenerated when removed
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening
<apachelogger> hrw: setting?
<apachelogger> Qt doesn't have a global graphics setting
<hrw> apachelogger: I am trying to find out why I have unreadable Qt rendering on my dektop
<hrw> and it is cleanly config related cause other user does not have this problem
<apachelogger> check your QT_* envrionment variables
<apachelogger> there is one that changes the graphicssystem
<apachelogger> perhaps that is set for this user
<hrw> it is set to opengl
<hrw> the question is where to change it - which file
 * apachelogger finds that a bad idea TBH
<apachelogger> hrw: ah
<apachelogger> hrw: no clue where you got it from
<apachelogger> hrw: grep -r QT_GRAPHIC ~/.kde
 * apachelogger has a kcm that can set the var and write it into some kde env file :P
<hrw> did QT_GRAPHICSSSYTEM= systemsettings and disabled it (Set to default)
<apachelogger> yah, something at startup of the user sets the var
<apachelogger> there is no setting as such for it
<hrw> ok, now system looks fine again
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/usb-creator/kdefixes/+merge/113733
<ronnoc> I want to go officially on record for requesting that Rosa's Simple Launcher replace Kickoff in Kubuntu 12.10! Kickoff is woefully out-dated and the click-click-click-click paradigm is also. Rosa is cool, hip, and uses KDE's semantic capabilities. Comments? :)
<Daskreech> ronnoc: Throw it in the repos and watch what the distros do. It helps if you say that it's developer only and shouldn't be shipped for users. 
<Daskreech> ronnoc: is there a ppa for it though seriously?
<ronnoc> Daskreech: See: http://www.thebluemint.net/2012/07/two-alternative-program-launchers-for.html
 * Daskreech reads full screen launcher and froths
<ronnoc> Daskreech: Short answer...it's in samrog131's ppa. I've used it now for a while and, frankly, it's awesome. Not perfect, but pretty beautiful and very useable
<Daskreech> I'll look at it :)
<Daskreech> I'd guess if we package it and highlight it in the release notes a whole set of people will jump on it and give feedback
<ronnoc> Daskreech: I'll be awaiting your thoughts :) BTW the screencast gives a pretty good lowdown on it. There really is nothing else like it out there.  
<ronnoc> Daskreech: +1 to your idea 
<ronnoc> it needs to be a 1-click install though
<ronnoc> and the icon changed
<ronnoc> it also uses Dolphin's "Places" panel as a view as well from within the launcher. Seriously, the Rosa devs did an amazing job
<Daskreech> ronnoc: What' the logic behind the two part install?
<BluesKaj> ronnoc , sounds cool , probly have to wait til it's upgraded for Quantal tho ..I see precise version in the drop down
<ronnoc> Daskreech: On the former, I'm not sure. I guess we'd have to ask samrog why the separate .zip needs to be downloaded and isn't just included in his build. Maybe I'll ping him today and also ask when there will be a Quantal build
<Daskreech> ronnoc: thanks
<ronnoc> but seriously though...I began looking around and there aren't many "featured" KDE distros that still use kickoff. I don't want that aspect of Ku to lag behind not only every major OS that has moved away from that old paradigm, but most KDE-centric distro's as well. 
<ronnoc> stay tuned....
<jtechidna> Fedora still uses kickoff
<jtechidna> as does opensuse
<jtechidna> so one could say that the big 3 all still use Kickoff
<ronnoc> jtechidna: I know some still do, but others like Mandriva, Magia, and others have moved away from kickoff. Besides, I view Kubuntu as more "progressive' than those
<jtechidna> Kubuntu's been historically conservative in providing a standard KDE offering.
<ronnoc> i.e. considering Calligra in place of LO and Telepathy in lieu of Kopete. And LightDM...etc.
<ronnoc> might be standard, but not conservative :)
<BluesKaj> never thought calligra was a replacment for libreoffice , just an alternative or another option
<ronnoc> anyways please understand that I'm more progressive in my approach and also just bouncing an idea that I happen to like. Take it FWIW but I do feel that a full-screen launcher should at least be an option for those who prefer it
<ScottK> ronnoc: I think I might consider such a thing once KDE's sematic capabilities are reliably running on all my computers.
<ScottK> ronnoc: As an option for those that prefer it, that's great.  Perhaps you'd be interested in working on getting it packaged?
<jtechidna> I'm just saying, I don't think we can say that there's an ongoing exodus from kickoff based on Madriva and derivatives using something else
<ScottK> Personally, I mostly click the K and start typing, so I think for advanced users the launcher isn't such a big dea.
<ronnoc> ScottK: I can do so. As mentioned earlier samrog131 has the back-end already packages for Precise. 1st step is to touch base with him which I will do today
<ScottK> For new users, sticking with the familiar breadcrumb approach is a good thing.
 * BluesKaj stil uses the classic kickoff , fewer clicks , a more direct approach ..visuals aren't real important but navigation is.
<Riddell> this conversation reminds me I want to look at sal
<ronnoc> to me, those users are far more likely to end up on xfce / cinnamon / mate. idk...I'm probably wrong. 1st step is to get it properly-packaged and see how it's received 
<Riddell> ronnoc: how's your packaging skills? :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: hmmm... I'm eager to learn. I'll leave it at that. lol.
<ronnoc> I've built many packages from source...how much harder could it be?
<Riddell> actually it's already here https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: It works the same way in Simple Launcher. The search box is there...you just start typing. The difference it it's full-screen and also has a semantic tab :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: Yea you must not have scrolled up far enough :p 
<ronnoc> but as of right now, a separate .zip must also be downloaded and installed. Also it'snot packaged for Quantal
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: watch the video at about the 5:00 mark: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bk07S8CS1MI
<jtechidna> personally, I never use Kickoff past clicking on one of my favorites in the first pane. For everything else I'll just type in to the search box or just hit alt + f2 and type there
<BluesKaj> Hi - blueskaj's wife here - he had to go out but should be back in about an hour - I will mention to him about watching the video, ronnoc
 * ronnoc waves to BluesKaj's wife. Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> yw, ronnoc  : )
<ronnoc> jtechidna: I agree. But I'm basing this discussion strictly from the POV of new users / converts, as well as noting other dominant trends in other major OS's on the market (not just 'Nix). Personally, 90 pct of time time I alt-F2 as well. KRunner is awesome,no doubt about it. But serves a different purpose 
<Riddell> ronnoc: looked at sal-qml?
 * Daskreech bows towards BluesKaj's wife
<BluesKaj> nice to meet you, Daskreech  : )
<ronnoc> Riddell: I had never heard of it until now. Looks pretty interesting in how it incorporates external and social categories to the standard stock ones
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Sentiments are returned :)
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, thanks , watching the video now 
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: WB
<BluesKaj> nice launcher ronnoc , seems quite comprenhensive , alsmost like a fancy file manager in some ways 
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: I think what sets it apart are the "places" panel and the semantic tab. Let's see what we can do to get it packaged for Quantal. Thanks for checking it out
 * BluesKaj curses the kB ... can't be be my wonderful,typing skills :)
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, I have 12.04 on the other disk . think I'll switch over and see what it looks like there
<BluesKaj> bb in a few
<ronnoc> Do note that you need to download and execute a separate .zip file after the launcher has been installed from the repo as per the blog post 
<BluesKaj> ok , switched to precise ... adding the ppa
<BluesKaj> er the deb rather
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, installed takeoff , nice , are there any themes available ?
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL 
<littlegirl> Hey there, have any of you tried DocBook 5.0, and are you considering using it for the Kubuntu documentation?
<ScottK> Considering you're one of the main Kubuntu documentation writers, I think the question is are you?
<skreech_> :-)
<littlegirl> I am, now that I got comfortable with it. I had to play around with it for a while to get the feel for how it's used. But I don't make official decisions on the Kubuntu documentation, and I figure others may have a reason for wanting to hold it back. (:
<skreech_> where is nixternal ?
 * littlegirl looks under her cup
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, I'm sure you'll be happy to know the precise version of takeoff installs fine and seems to work ok so far in Quantal, I didn't add the ppa , just DL'd the deb 64 bit precise version and installed without a hitch
<ScottK> skreech_: nixternal is mostly elswhere.
<skreech_> Yeah it was kinda rhetorical 
<skreech_> But I do miss him
<ScottK> Docs are littlegirl, darkwing, and jjesse (who is also elsewhere a lot)
 * ScottK too.
<skreech_> darkwing? Duck!
<ScottK> Careful.  You'll get Disney after him again.
<ScottK> littlegirl: As long as the upstream KDE docs are in Docbook 4, does it make sense for us to use a different major version?
<skreech_> I have a friend named disney. Not sure he'd want her after him
<skreech_> what would that mean interms of packaging?
<littlegirl> ScottK: There's no overwhelming reason to do so, but the DocBook manual for 5.0 addresses the question of whether to switch by saying you should do so since it's the future of DocBook.
<littlegirl> Did Disney seriously go after him?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> littlegirl: Eventually.  The question is when.
<ScottK> Generically I can see merit in using what KDE uses.
<littlegirl> ScottK: The main difference is that a few of the elements have been removed/renamed, and you no longer are required to use a DTD line (unless you include entities, in which case you use a whittled down version of a DTD), but instead declare the DocBook version in the top level element.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Good point. I'll see if I can find out what they're using. (:
<ScottK> littlegirl: It's 4.2.
<ScottK> (I think)
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, then maybe we should leave it alone, but I'll check just in case they're changing it.
<ScottK> Docbook 4.5 is the latest that's packaged right now.
<ScottK> We also don't want to get ahead of that (although updating the package is an option)
<littlegirl> The one issue I have with the upgrade is that they got rid of the <interface> element in favor of the <gui...> elements, and I don't feel that all possible interfaces are covered by the <gui...> elements. For instance, the panel really doesn't fit into anything but <interface> unless you were to make it an <application>, but most users wouldn't think of it that way.
<littlegirl> The docbook5 package is in the Quantal package manager.
<littlegirl> I installed it yesterday. (:
<ScottK> Ah. Separate package.  Makes sense.
<ScottK> Nevermind on that point then.
<ScottK> I think it's really up to you and darkwing.
<littlegirl> I have yet to find out whether you can install both and have them coexist peacefully on the machine without docbook5 removing or superceding docbook4.5. (:
<littlegirl> I'll leave it as is for now, since it's a pretty minor and quick thing to switch it all over if he wants to change it. (:
<jtechidna> #define FALSE 0
<jtechidna> #define TRUE !FALSE
<jtechidna> it's another one of those days...
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: Good, but we were talking about Rosa's Simple Launcher :p
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1000153] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1000153 (by Salih EMIN)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000153 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, , guess i should have scrolled up and read more cloesly ...was busy multitasking
<BluesKaj> but I did use the url you posted 
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: It's in the same repo...but see here to get it running: http://www.thebluemint.net/2012/07/two-alternative-program-launchers-for.html
<ronnoc> there's also a zip file that needs run after the PPA / Deb download
<jtechidna> bleh, Fedora doesn't come with wget installed by default :s
<skreech_> jtechidna: why would you need anything but curl?
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, managed to install rosa-launcher on my precise disk , also very nice ...to me it's a toss up between rosa and takeoff. I'll use them both for a while and then decide which one stays.
<littlegirl> Okay, I found a good reason not to switch to DocBook 5 yet. Apparently the tools commonly used to validate it no longer work properly, and so far there are only two Java tools (one of which is a Windows tool) and one commercial tool to validate them, so maybe it's better to wait. (:
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1021886] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1021886 (by Sergey Shambir)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021886 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: Nice let me know your thoughts after playing with them for a bit :)
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, yup, I'll let you know in a few days
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1021886] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1021886 (by Sergey Shambir)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021886 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtgui4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScottK> Any objection to me backporting http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105423/#review15478 to our 4.9 packages?
<ScottK> (now that it's accepted upstream)
<Riddell> ScottK: new string?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> But it's buried a couple levels deep in a config diaglog.
<Riddell> oh 4.9, is it upstream in 4.9?
<ScottK> No.  Trunk.
<ScottK> (which is already not 4.9)
<ScottK> We have to figure out what we're doing with distro unique strings anyway.
<ScottK> Once we figure that out, I promise not to forget to add this one to the stack.
<apachelogger> ScottK: please add a work item somewhere
<ScottK> For?
<apachelogger> figruing that out
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK looks around
<apachelogger> also we could simply extract that particular string from upstream shortly before release
<apachelogger> chances are the major languages have picked up the change by then
<apachelogger> needs some tweaking in kde-l10n debian/rules
 * ScottK notes that https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo points to 11.10 stuff TODO.
<ScottK> FYI.
<apachelogger> ScottK: topic
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Someone should make the wiki page mention that.
<apachelogger> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-postponeds
<apachelogger> that still needs approval BTW
<Riddell> ScottK: the todo wiki page should be killed since we use work items now
<ScottK> Added to q-packaging.
<ScottK> Riddell: The TODO page is highly googleable.  Instead of killing it, it should point somewhere useful.
<ScottK> So does that mean I can backport it?
<ScottK> I got sick of having to recompile konsole the way I wanted and I'd hate to have to do it for another year.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah go ahead
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> but tsdgeos might eat us if the i18n issue doesn't get looked at by someone
<apachelogger> we shall bribe him
<apachelogger> or keep him occupied
<ScottK> apachelogger: That, BTW, was my first non-Python commit for KDE.
<ScottK> I still don't know any C++ or Qt.  I just looked at similar stuff and copy/paste/edited until it looked reasonable.
<ScottK> Done.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is how I do python :)
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<apachelogger> for perl I apply a google based programming paradigm ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-07
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [912060] nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in select() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/912060 (by Max)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 912060 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in select()" [Medium,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<skreech_> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey skreech_
<Daskreech> :-)
<BluesKaj> coming at us from 2 diff directions Daskreech :)
<Daskreech> Aer you calling me two faced?
<Daskreech> :-o
<Daskreech> (is j/k)
<BluesKaj> no ,your IP
<BluesKaj> yesterday you were Daskreech and skreech , from diff IPs , thought someone was impersonating you , so I whois'd 
<Daskreech> Ah right :) that's from the server and home
<Daskreech>  My ISP at home has a habit of deciding "There vis no voute to von interznetz!"
<BluesKaj> Isee , a server in the cloud ?
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> action parsnip was talking earlier about using xpud , a browser OS based on ubuntu ..sounds interesting
<BluesKaj> any way , gotta gig tonite , later all
<Daskreech> A server in the cloud :)
<Daskreech> A cloud is a server
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-08
<markey> apachelogger: shadeslayer: meep
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Any packaging experts around? I used this guide - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/ - to make a bunch of packages (mainly for scripts, themes and whatnot) and I've been trying to figure out how to upload them to a PPA. I'm assuming I need to use debuild to generate the necessary .changes files from the .debs I already have, but I've been unable to figure out how. Any help would be much 
<contrast> appreciated.
<markey> shadeslayer: so these are my white toenails that we talked about at the airport:
<markey> http://mark.kollide.net/gallery/index.php/Manicure-and-Pedicure/12070006
<Daskreech> contrast: Did you read up on debuild?
<contrast> Daskreech: I did. I couldn't really find anything immediately relevant to what I'm trying to do though. :\
<Daskreech> What was the closest thing?
<claydoh> contrast: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<claydoh> that should help get your feet wet
<claydoh> you upload the source pkg, and launchpad builds it
<contrast> Daskreech: Honestly, I wasn't quite sure where to start with it.
<contrast> claydoh: Thanks.
<claydoh> contrast: I am no expert on this by far :) but it is not tooooo difficult once you learn
<contrast> claydoh: Yeah... I think the reason I'm having so much trouble is that first guide I linked to made it stupid-simple to make a Lintian-clean package (given nothing needs to be compiled). It just seems like there's a lot more work that goes into creating the .changes file/source package needed to put the package into a PPA.
<claydoh> not really, once you have your /debian directory all correct, debbuild takes care of the rest
 * claydoh has only ever done a small amount of packaging, never simple scripts
<claydoh> I suggest looking at examples from the main repos and other ppa
<claydoh> s
<Daskreech> What would be an example of a small script package? Other than kde-wallpapers?
<contrast> kde-service-menu-fuseiso? ... Someone pointed me to their bzr branch of gnome-zip-thumbnailer as something to work with though.
<claydoh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kde-service-menu-fuseiso
<claydoh> lookat the Ubuntu resource section, at the diff.gz -,that will give you an idea of the format needed
<claydoh> there are tools that help create the debian directory contents and structure. but I am not completely familiar with them, perhaps a ninja will help you (and refresh my memory as well :) )
<contrast> Cool, thanks claydoh. :)
<yofel> claydoh, contrast: generally you can use dh_make to create the initial debian/ structrue. You can then modify the files as needed and remove any .ex files that you don't need (for such a simple package probably all)
<contrast> Thanks, yofel
<yofel> the ubuntu packaging guide and the debian new maintainers guide are usually good starting places
<contrast> Okay, so debuild completed fine and built a .deb for all architectures (as expected), but it only generated a .changes file for i386. dput'ing that changes file to my PPA will presumably result in just an i386 .deb being built there, right? -_~
<contrast> Nevermind. >_<
<contrast> Almost there... But for some reason, my preinst script isn't running (even though it's getting included in the .deb). http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081811/ Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> contrast, have you tried adding the script in startup and shudown 
<BluesKaj> in system settings
<contrast> BluesKaj: Umm, no. It's the maintainer script that's supposed to run when the package gets installed (prior to the package's contents being unpacked).
<contrast> BluesKaj: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html (secion 7.6)
<BluesKaj> ok , contrast just a suggestion ...never had much luck scripts and runlevels etc
<contrast> Thanks anyway. :-)
<claydoh> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#maintscripts
<claydoh> you add the postinst file in /debian and have the scripting added there
<claydoh> same for postinst when the package is uninstalled
 * claydoh hopes he is correct
<contrast> Thanks, claydoh. I'll let you know in a minute... ;)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: it's a postinstall script. When you place the files somewhere then the script runs and configures them
<Daskreech> contrast: postunist?
<contrast> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> Bah that was meant for claydoh
<yofel> postuninst doesn't exist, that's postrm
<contrast> Finally got it (and yeah, you were correct, claydoh). Thanks a lot for all the help, guys.
<claydoh> nice :)
<Daskreech> yofel: bah yeah postrm I remembered it had a strangish name
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-01
<smartboyhw> Well, it looks like  nobody reviewed my packages:(
<smartboyhw> Don't upload simon, but at least rekonq and libkfbapi...
<ScottK> 4.10.4 is released to raring-updates
<smartboyhw> ScottK, \o/
 * smartboyhw goes and makes the announcement for 4.10.4
<smartboyhw> Er, we haven't backported it to quantal/precise right? Or we shall just backport for 4.10.5 instead?
<mgraesslin> fyi: a Kubuntu user confirmed that KWin+Wayland is working with the packages in saucy - good job
<smartboyhw> mgraesslin, great:)
<mgraesslin> there was only a small problem I had not considered in my instructions: distributions without systemd
<smartboyhw> eh
<smartboyhw> soee, 4.10.4 is now in raring-updates.
<soee> :)
<smartboyhw> Heck, I should change the announcement instead:P
<smartboyhw> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.4
<smartboyhw> Can someone check it, or is there another way to describe it's uploaded to raring-updates?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ^
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<ScottK> Completed QA testing in the proposed changes repository and has been released for all users in raring-updates.
 * ScottK can't find the password and is too tired to look.
<ScottK> Good night.
<smartboyhw> ...............................
<valorie> smartboyhw: I can check if you paste somewhere?
 * valorie has no access to the website keys
<smartboyhw> valorie, ,,,,,s
<smartboyhw> You don't have? :O
<valorie> nope, I got sort of out of website admin for a few years
<valorie> just learning how to ssh again, etc.
<smartboyhw> valorie, meh
<valorie> I used to have websites when I did genealogy
<smartboyhw> paste.kde.org/786062 valorie 
<valorie> can you just paste into paste.kde.org and give it a password?
<valorie> ok
<smartboyhw> valorie, password? Really?
<smartboyhw> :P
 * smartboyhw doesn't think it's seriously confidential enough to password it
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I would make this a full sentence: Bugs in the software to KDE.
<smartboyhw> valorie, well, it has been it for ages.
<valorie> like: Please report bugs...
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that's ok then
<smartboyhw> That's actually the original announcement for 4.10.4. I just changed the raring bits.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> that's smart use of your time
<smartboyhw> valorie, ofc :P
<smartboyhw> valorie, you think it's good to publish?
<valorie> yes
 * smartboyhw publishes
<smartboyhw> DONE
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> y'all worked really hard on all this
<valorie> and this is a hard time of the year, with end of school, etc.
<smartboyhw> valorie, not for me. I came back to Kubuntu packaging after my exams (and the results are excellent, so...)
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I'm sorry to hear that you'll miss Akademy this year, though
<smartboyhw> valorie, I think i will miss it till 18:P
<valorie> touring around the UK should be all kinds of fun, though
<smartboyhw> valorie, not just touring. Don't forget, we are a "study" tour.
<valorie> where do you plan to go to school?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I think traveling is educational even with no 'lessons' added
<smartboyhw> valorie, we DO have lessons. Meh
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> I'm the type of person who visits museums for fun, and reads textbooks
<valorie> so learning to me IS fun
<smartboyhw> ....
<mgraesslin> give a few years and you will realize that, too
<smartboyhw> Yeah, we don't get it until university or latter stages.
<smartboyhw> For secondary students, NOT. :P
 * mgraesslin is sure you are already learning for the fun of it
 * mgraesslin remembers a blog post about learning packaging stuff for example
<smartboyhw> mgraesslin, oh?
<valorie> I enjoyed my time in college, even working for grades
<valorie> maybe I'm just weird
<mgraesslin> "I hate symbols -> I love symbols"
<valorie> lol
<smartboyhw> mgraesslin, LOL LOL LOL LOL
<smartboyhw> That one:P
<valorie> mgraesslin: coming to Akademy?
<mgraesslin> valorie: given that I have a talk scheduled, I guess I'm expected to board the plane ;-)
<valorie> haha!
<valorie> now that I think of it, I did see your name
<valorie> so I'll see you once again
<mgraesslin> I also plan to attend part of the Kubuntu developer summit
<valorie> GREAT
<valorie> gosh, I wonder what we'll discuss?
<mgraesslin> yeah - the large KDE family reunion - once a year in Europe
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> that's how it feels, for sure
<smartboyhw> valorie, how to break down Mir?
<mgraesslin> smartboyhw: let's be positive: how to transit to Wayland
<valorie> I'll make a target, call it MIR and pin it to Martin's back~
<valorie> yes, let's be positive
<valorie> the Mir discussions/flamewars are fun and all
<mgraesslin> not really
<valorie> but beginning to get a bit tedious
<mgraesslin> I find it very exhausting
<valorie> well, you are on the front line
<mgraesslin> and I don't want to be
<valorie> and damn it, I don't want there to be a war
<valorie> at all
<valorie> fanbois
<valorie> grrr
 * smartboyhw agrres with mgraesslin and valorie 
<smartboyhw> Yeah, better if you guys discuss the transit to Wayland.
<smartboyhw> Holy, it's starting to rain big here.
<mgraesslin> well I hope that at least we don't get that much from Canonical any more - I asked to respect our decision and to not try to put the blame on us
<smartboyhw> We got a tropical cyclone coming in (fortunately, not worse than originally forecasted)
<valorie> mgraesslin: indeed
<valorie> they can do as they like, even if i disagree that that's a good direction
<valorie> I even see their reasoning
<mgraesslin> exactly - I don't question their decision
<mgraesslin> so they should not question our decision
<valorie> but I wish they had more of an open mind about the ramifications
<valorie> they seem to have tunnel vision so far
<valorie> not healthy
<smartboyhw> mgraesslin, valorie I'm going to be teaching a Ubuntu IRC Classroom session at 13:00 UTC. :P
<valorie> nice
<mgraesslin> smartboyhw: cool, what's the topic?
<valorie> I love seeing us kub. people doing straightline ubuntu stuff
<smartboyhw> mgraesslin, valorie "Using your preferred testing system with Test Cases"
<valorie> it takes all the flavors, etc.
<smartboyhw> Basically, it is a introduction to running through testing an ISO.
<valorie> cool
<smartboyhw> Fortunately, unlike last time, I prepared slideshows:)
<valorie> we need a bit more help with that
<smartboyhw> It was difficult to teach without screenshots...
<valorie> unfortunately I'll be asleep then
<smartboyhw> valorie, yeah:(
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring in beta ppa | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring WIP | 4.10.4 in raring-updates | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<shadeslayer> morning
<smartboyhw> Hey shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> hi
<yofel> moin
<smartboyhw> Hello yofel
 * smartboyhw wonders can yofel and shadeslayer review rekonq
<shadeslayer> slightly busy at the moment with something else
<shadeslayer> can do after that if it hasn't been looked at by then
<yofel> same
<yofel> ooh, digikam built on armhf \o/
<smartboyhw> Oh alright.
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<yofel> suprisingly trivial solution :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, :D
<smartboyhw> 4.10.4 is in raring-updates BTW yofel 
<yofel> saw it
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer 'm going to be teaching a Ubuntu IRC Classroom session at 13:00 UTC. :P
<smartboyhw> s/'m/I'm/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel, shadeslayer I'm going to be teaching a Ubuntu IRC Classroom session at 13:00 UTC. :P"
<yofel> why did that list get longer since the last time I looked ? -.-
<yofel> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<smartboyhw> -.-
<smartboyhw> Damn, it's symbols again.
<yofel> oh right, nobody fixed okteta
<smartboyhw> For okteta
 * smartboyhw fixes
<smartboyhw> yofel, actually what happened is that I tried to fix
<yofel> I know
<smartboyhw> All archs have symbols problems, I fed each single log into pkgkde-symbolshelper, and it didn't work out.
<yofel> symbols are weird, just fix it again
<smartboyhw> yofel, AGAIN!?
<yofel> though I need to check what happened to all those removed symbols
<yofel> unless someone removed the lib for those
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<yofel> (I'm assuming that because there's no MISSING lines for those)
<smartboyhw> Backk.
<shadeslayer> looking at rekonq noq
<shadeslayer> *now
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great:)
<smartboyhw> Actually, it's just a small fix.
<smartboyhw> 2.3.2 that is.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: where is this fix?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I mean the 2.3.1 -> 2.3.2 fix.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/rekonq/2.0/rekonq-2.3.2.tar.bz2?r=https%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Frekonq%2F&ts=1372588070&use_mirror=kent
<shadeslayer> right, but I don't see a dsc here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/1196237
<smartboyhw> http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/rekonq-2-3-2-fixing-the-fixes/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196237 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Please update rekonq to 2.3.2" [Undecided,In progress]
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, right, that's because I haven't given you one, it's in my main PPA.
<smartboyhw> I posted the link thrice, but
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/rekonq_2.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * shadeslayer falls off his chair
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what?
<shadeslayer> so many associations
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oops sorry;P
 * smartboyhw kicks shadeslayer out of his chair again.
<smartboyhw> :P
<valorie> that's a lotta lil symbols on that there page
<smartboyhw> valorie, lil?
<shadeslayer> wee symbols
 * valorie was being silly
<shadeslayer> loads of wee symbols 
<valorie> lil=little
<smartboyhw> valorie, ah
 * valorie is planning travel too and from akademy
<valorie> or at least noting the options
<smartboyhw> valorie, where do you live actually?
<yofel> ooooh, smartboyhw is a member of the X team. wayland maintainer found ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, actually, I joined for bug triaging (never did it though)
<yofel> heh
<smartboyhw> yofel, heh
<valorie> south of Seattle Washington, USA
<valorie> I fly out on the 4th
<smartboyhw> valorie, any direct flights to Barcelona or Madrid from Seattle/
<smartboyhw> ?
<valorie> nope
 * shadeslayer is waiting for his visa
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<shadeslayer> ScottK: coming to Akademy?
<smartboyhw> Still waiting?
<valorie> I'm flying to NY, and spending a few days with my son in Connecticut
<valorie> hoping to see the fireworks in NYC
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: will probably get it in a couple of days
<shadeslayer> expecting it by the 2nd / 3rd
<valorie> ScottK said he can't afford the time
<valorie> :(
<smartboyhw> valorie, ah, NY's easier
<shadeslayer> :(
<valorie> then I'm spending 2 days in Madrid
<smartboyhw> :(
<smartboyhw> valorie, great.
<valorie> Prado!
<valorie> so jetlag should be gone for akademy
<valorie> coming back will be brutal though
<smartboyhw> valorie, unfortunately you can't watch Real Madrid or Barcelona FC (or rather, buying LV bags?:P)
<valorie> art over football!
<smartboyhw> valorie, art!?!?
 * smartboyhw hates art
<valorie> the Prado is one of the world's leading museums
<valorie> I can't wait to see it
<valorie> what a privilege
<smartboyhw> valorie, eh
<valorie> smartboyhw: if you saw real art, you would feel the impact
 * smartboyhw likes the Louvre in Paris better.
<valorie> reproductions and such aren't the same
<smartboyhw> valorie, Art is my WORST subject at school.
<valorie> I've had the pleasure of spending a day in the Louvre
<smartboyhw> In contrast, Computer Literacy is my best subject at school.
<valorie> I could have spent three
<valorie> well, I'm an artist along with my other interests
<valorie> I make amazing paper
<valorie> and i'm pretty computer literate
<valorie> not so much in programming languages though
<smartboyhw> valorie, me too. But I've got a long way to learn programming:P
<valorie> I've been online longer than you've been alive!
<smartboyhw> valorie, I know.
<smartboyhw> And I won't argue with you on ages.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: looks good, uploading
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thanks.
<valorie> no argument; you are so much smarter than I was, that I'm blown away
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, maybe review libkfbapi in the same PPA also?
<shadeslayer> ack
<valorie> after I hung out in this channel for a month or two and figured out that kubuntu was made by teenagers, I just couldn't believe it
<smartboyhw> Don't touch simon, I haven't done the changes upstream wanted
<shadeslayer> was going to be my next question :)
<smartboyhw> valorie, well wait a minute, "teenagers" in your mind = ? age?
<shadeslayer> people in their teens ? :P
<valorie> teens are say, 12-20
<valorie> some might have aged into their 20s
<smartboyhw> valorie, OK, I'm a teen for sure but Riddell or ScottK isn't really a "TEEN" right?
<valorie> I guess Riddell is the father figure, and ScottK and I are the grandparents
<smartboyhw> Eh, simon has a LOT of --list-missing files
<smartboyhw> valorie, sure, I'm the grandchild:P
<valorie> <3
<valorie> and i'm the linuxgrandma!
<smartboyhw> valorie, yeah, we know that:)
<shadeslayer> ej
<shadeslayer> *eh
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: libkfbapi-1.0/debian/libkgapi0-dbg
<shadeslayer> ???
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm, that thing shouldn't BE there....
<shadeslayer> why that is super odd
<shadeslayer> since wouldn't debuild -S -sa have removed it
<shadeslayer> when you uploaded it to lp
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I only do debuild -S ...
<smartboyhw> ;P
<shadeslayer> ( when running dh_clean )
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> what
<smartboyhw> And also, that sounds like from libkgapi
<smartboyhw> !?!?!?!??!??
<mgraesslin> valorie: please join #plasma, we need a moderator - unpleasant user
<valorie> I don't have ops
<smartboyhw> mgraesslin, who?
<mgraesslin> valorie: just to moderate
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh, do I have to re-upload?
<mgraesslin> not to kick
<shadeslayer> heh yeah, how did that even end up there
<smartboyhw> Damn:P
<valorie> k
 * smartboyhw re-uploads
<mgraesslin> valorie: back log: http://paste.kde.org/786098/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, 5 minutes later find the file in my 2buntu ppa 
<smartboyhw> I'm uploading now, but it takes some time to appear.
<valorie> thanks mgraesslin
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: why not use ~ppaX
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, to make the uploader more convenient?
<smartboyhw> I mean, I only use ~ppaX when in Kubuntu PPAs.
<mgraesslin> valorie: thanks for taking over
<valorie> any time
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> k
<smartboyhw> Does that still have the strange directory?
<shadeslayer> will check in a moment
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: why is the md5sum for the rekonq tar I got from sf and the one I got from lp different?
<shadeslayer> oh bah
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> nvm
<smartboyhw> .....
<shadeslayer> md5sum'd the wrong tar :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: done
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, \o/
<smartboyhw> simon coming in one hour:p
<shadeslayer> np
 * shadeslayer starts looking at backporting 4.10.90 for quantal and precise
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, fix 4.10.5 first:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what does a new -dev package should depend on?
<shadeslayer> libFOO (= {binary:Version})
<shadeslayer> at the very least ^^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm, there's no lib for simon yet...
<smartboyhw> This is going to be a big project it seems.
<shadeslayer> think about why a -dev package needs shipping for an app
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why? :P
<shadeslayer> exactly, why?
<smartboyhw> Because you can't work without it.
<shadeslayer> and there is no lib for simon?
<smartboyhw> But there's only simon, no libsimon
<smartboyhw> libsimon0 
<smartboyhw> no 
<shadeslayer> lib is not necessarily called libsimon :P
<shadeslayer> could be called libmymagicpony
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no lib at all
<smartboyhw> Just that.
<smartboyhw> W: simon: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libeventsimulation libsimonactions0 libsimonactionsui0 libsimonappcore0 libsimoncontextadapter0 libsimoncontextcoreui0 libsimoncontextdetection0 libsimoncontextui0 libsimonddatabaseaccess0 libsimondialogengine0 libsimondialogengineconfui0 libsimondialogenginegraphicalview0 libsimondialogenginettsview0 libsimondstreamer0 libsimongraphemetophoneme0 libsimoninfo0 libsimonjsonconnector0 libsim
<smartboyhw> onlogging0 libsimonmodelcompilation0 libsimonmodelmanagementui0 libsimonmodeltest0 libsimonprogresstracking0 libsimonrecognitioncontrol0 libsimonrecognitionresult0 libsimonrecognizer0 libsimonsampleshare4 libsimonscenariobase0 libsimonscenarios0 libsimonscenarioui0 libsimonsound0 libsimontts0 libsimonuicomponents0 libsimonutils0 libsimonvision0 libsimonwav0 libsimonxml0 libsscdaccess4 libsscobjects0
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's a crisis out there:P ^
<shadeslayer> funsies
<shadeslayer> seems like there are a bazillion libs
<shadeslayer> all stuffed into simon
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's the problem
 * smartboyhw probably should make libsimon0
<smartboyhw> Put everything in it  instead:P
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> what do you need to ship the headers for anyway?
<shadeslayer> my original question ^^
<yofel> because either leave it like it is or do it properly
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel the question is: The headers aren't even shipped in 0.4.0...
<yofel> latter might not be possible if I see stuff like libeventsimulation
<smartboyhw> packaging I mean
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yeah, I don't think it's required to ship those headers
<shadeslayer> I doubt anything uses them
<shadeslayer> W: kactivities source: intra-source-package-circular-dependency libkactivities-bin libkactivities-models1 libkactivities6
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, but why we shouldn't?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hehe
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: there is no reason to ship them
<shadeslayer> btw I just realized, there are no symbols for libkfbapi
<shadeslayer> we should probably introduce some
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, alright, have you uploaded it yet?
<smartboyhw> If yes, -0ubuntu2 will be needed
<shadeslayer> yeah, already uploaded
<shadeslayer> no big deal, we can introduce them with another upload
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh, does this include the headers?
<smartboyhw> However, one small thing: Many packages (the ones for Ubuntu and
<smartboyhw> OpenSUSE, for example) omitted some key data files from the final
<smartboyhw> packages (prompts files, general scenario, etc.) without which Simon
<smartboyhw> 0.4.0 "crashes" immediately after startup (i.e., shows a fatal error and
<smartboyhw> quits).
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you rebuild akonadi-facebook against the new libkfbapi btw?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not yet.
<shadeslayer> is there a new release for that as well?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, never heard of.
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, um, it's in kdepim-runtime it seems
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<smartboyhw> So, rebuild that?
<shadeslayer> probably time to retire akonadi-facebook thne
<shadeslayer> *then
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you haven't answered my question yet:)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: which one? I didn't quite get the last question
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh, does this include the headers one, with the upstream instructions below
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> data files are usually arch independent files
<shadeslayer> like images
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, hmm, I can't find it with dh_install --list-missing...
<shadeslayer> where is this written?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, kde-packagers mailing list
<shadeslayer> and check debian/not-installed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no such file?
<shadeslayer> then it seems like everything was installed?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah
<shadeslayer> lemme check if Peter is around
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why dpkg-gencontrol: warning: Pre-Depends field of package unknown substitution variable ${misc:Pre-Depends} ?
<smartboyhw> It's in libkfbapi1-dev
<smartboyhw> Oops libkfbapi1
<shadeslayer> lintian didn't warn me of that here
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not  lintian
<smartboyhw> dpkg-gencontrol
<smartboyhw> lintian should have NO warnings
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell might know
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, and also, packages with Architectures: all shouldn't have {shlibs:Depends} as Depends: right?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: why not?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it says that it's unknown variable...
<yofel> shlibs:Depends is not generated for arch:all
<smartboyhw> yofel, so remove
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer> wait, arch:all = arch independent package?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> I always get confused :/
<shadeslayer> okay they yeah, can be dropped
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: though check what Debian did
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, debian doesn't have that package I think
<smartboyhw> Initial release: 0.4.0-0ubuntu1
 * smartboyhw checks again though
<shadeslayer> this is simon?
<yofel> they don't
<shadeslayer> no git packaging?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no.
<tester56> hi, I am getting this when compiling sessionk on saucy: 
<tester56> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<tester56> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<tester56> QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR
<tester56>    used as include directory in directory /home/user/sessionk/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp
<smartboyhw> tester56, did you install qt4-defaults?
<tester56> what is qt4-defaults ... seems to be no package
<smartboyhw> tester56, just sudo apt-get install qt4-*
<tester56> you mean qt4-default
<smartboyhw> tester56, yeah, sorry
 * smartboyhw forgotten
<smartboyhw> You need qt4 to compile...
<smartboyhw> And BTW, why are you compiling KDE SC on your own?
<tester56> now I have installed it and it works ... thx :D
<smartboyhw> sessionk...
<tester56> is there a sessionk version in the repos?
<smartboyhw> tester56, hmm no...
<tester56> i wanted to test the improved startup
<smartboyhw> well, we need upstream to release something:P
<tester56> dantti is not here today :-(
<tester56> anyway it does not compile on saucy
<tester56> In file included from /home/user/sessionk/src/XSMP/legacy.cpp:38:0:
<tester56> /home/user/sessionk/src/XSMP/server.h:43:28: fatal error: X11/ICE/ICElib.h: No such file or directory
<tester56>  #include <X11/ICE/ICElib.h>
<yofel> libice-dev:amd64: /usr/include/X11/ICE/ICElib.h
<smartboyhw> tester56, read the README of sessionk and make sure you install all dependencies first before compiling
<smartboyhw> Holy cow, sessionk doesn't have a README!
<tester56> there is no README :-(
<shadeslayer> silly developers I tell you 
<smartboyhw> tester56, try compiling again after installing libice-dev first:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<shadeslayer> eh what
<shadeslayer> I missed lunch
<shadeslayer> gtg and lunch
<tester56> i have installed libice-dev already
<smartboyhw> tester56, still doesn't compile?
<tester56> now getting:
<tester56> [ 20%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/sessionk.dir/XSMP/legacy.cpp.o
<tester56> In file included from /home/user/sessionk/src/XSMP/legacy.cpp:38:0:
<tester56> /home/user/sessionk/src/XSMP/server.h:48:23: fatal error: X11/SM/SM.h: No such file or directory
<tester56>  #include <X11/SM/SM.h>
<smartboyhw> LOL 
<yofel> fun
<yofel> libsm-dev:amd64: /usr/include/X11/SM/SM.h
<smartboyhw> tester56, install that^
<yofel> you can use apt-file to look for files btw.
<smartboyhw> Who invented such a strange package!?!?!/
<yofel> which one?
<smartboyhw> yofel, libsm-dev (the name)
<yofel> uh, that's a bit unlucky short naming I guess :P
<smartboyhw> I rather like libsessionmanagement:P
<smartboyhw> tester56, is it going better now?
<tester56> yeah ... it compiled :-))
<smartboyhw> tester56, great
<tester56> thanks for your great help!
<smartboyhw> tester56, our pleasure:)
<smartboyhw> That guy should really invent a README though
<smartboyhw> Who makes software without README(s)?
<yofel> developers ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, ;P
<tester56> but he made a WHY DESIGN and COPYING 
 * smartboyhw is thinking should he wait for Riddell's response on {shlibs:Pre-Depends} or just upload with the symbols
<smartboyhw> tester56, but he didn't even tell people HOWTO compile.
<smartboyhw> That's stupid:P
<tester56> hopefully my session starts again after installing :D
<tester56> but it's a dev install anyway
<smartboyhw> tester56, yeah, if it breaks, uh oh:)
<tester56> no risk no fun :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, how do you guys make new project-neon packages? (/me wants to play with sessionk:P)
<tester56> would be great if it could be included in project neon ... would make things easier
<tester56> make as an optional package
<tester56> *maybe
<yofel> well, that's trivial as it's mostly scripted anyway. Where's the repository again?
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fdantti%2Fsessionk.git
 * smartboyhw wants to run the script...
<yofel> make Quintasan or apachelogger add you to ~neon
 * smartboyhw waits then...
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, apachelogger put me into ~neon please:)
<tester56> no way back now ... is installled 
<tester56> i will logout now ... c ya and thanks!
<tester56> here again ... it seems to be installed but seems to use the default way of starting 
<tester56> at least it uses the normal splash screen
<tester56> which should not be the case
<tester56> is there a way to "activate" sessionk?
<yofel> it seems to have its own session name
<yofel> KDE Plasma Workspace (sessionk)
<tester56> oh ... did not notice that ...
<tester56> gonna try now
<tester56> not in my case ... at least lightdm gives me no option to choose
<smartboyhw> tester56, have you run sudo make install after compiling?
<tester56> yeah
<smartboyhw> tester56, hm
<yofel> wrong desktop file location probably
<tester56> how to fix that?
<yofel> try this: edit the sessionk paths in src/kde-plasma-sk.desktop from /usr to /usr/local/
<yofel> then copy the file to /usr/share/xsessions/
<tester56> Exec=/usr/bin/sessionk to Exec=/usr/local/sessionk ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's that about the symbols?
<yofel>  /usr/local/bin/sessionk
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer said that libkfbapi doesn't have any symbols, and told me to add some.
<yofel> not sure if that'll work but I hope so
<smartboyhw> Meanwhile, libkfbapi says that for the Pre-Depends field ${misc:Pre-Depends} doesn't exist
<tester56> yofel: no recompiling?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sounds like good advice
<yofel> no
<smartboyhw> Riddell, about the "Pre-Depends", what is the correct fix?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: umm, add it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no, I mean, dpkg-gencontrol: warning: Pre-Depends field of package libkfbapi1: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Pre-Depends}
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: !
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<Riddell> ahem
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring in beta ppa | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring WIP | 4.10.4 in raring-updates | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> Sorry guys
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> nice recovery :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why does it have a pre-depends field?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, you added it:P
<Riddell> is it used?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to tell?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well look at it? what's in debian/control?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, there's the Pre-Depends field
<smartboyhw> in libkfbapi
<smartboyhw> 1
<smartboyhw> with ${misc:Pre-Depends}
<Riddell> and does it pre-depend on?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Riddell> just delete it then
<tester56> damn ... it's blazing fast :-))) yeah
<smartboyhw> tester56, great:)
<smartboyhw> Now yofel I think since you have commit access you'll have to do it:P
<smartboyhw> Change the /usr/local/ in the kde branch:)
<yofel> not really, it's just only meant for system installs
<yofel> i'll have to patch and rename that for neon too
<tester56> things look a little bit different in the session though 
<tester56> the fonts look different, appmenu is not working etc.
<smartboyhw> tester56, well come on, it's a new project!
<tester56> i know ... i am quite happy someone got plasma starting that fast :D
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, review time: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu2.dsc (and also, how's the asking to Peter about simon?)
<guest-VAsONf> tester56 here from guest session ... it seems some services are not started
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: Riddell fwiw I recompiled akonadi-facebook locally and it compiles fine
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great. Review the one with symbols plz:) ^
<shadeslayer> + against new libkfbapi
<guest-VAsONf> when i am trying to configure the services it says: unable to contact kded which is quite logical considering the design of sessionk
<smartboyhw> guest-VAsONf, well try contact the dev of sessionk will be better:)
<guest-VAsONf> yeah ... he was in this channel yesterday
<smartboyhw> guest-VAsONf, try in #kde-devel. Or maybe he just hasn't waken up yet.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: looks good to me
<guest-VAsONf> but i have to say i am very happy ... this looks very promising to me
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: btw I can confirm that splash-being-killed-before-plasma-is-started bug
 * guest-VAsONf too
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: I know that far
<afiestas_> I want to know why Plasma is talling ksmserver "I'm ready" without being ready
<yofel> shadeslayer: kde bug 311871 
<yofel> btw
<ubottu> KDE bug 311871 in notifications "Removed notifications causes unexpected crash [takeAt, QDeclarativeRepeater::itemsRemoved]" [Crash,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311871
<yofel> erm no
<yofel> kde bug 321695
<ubottu> KDE bug 321695 in desktop ">=plasma-4.10.80 startup delay 4-7 seconds - blackness after splash screen has finished" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321695
<shadeslayer> :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, greato
<guest-VAsONf> so is sessionk now going to be available in neon?
<yofel> I'll add it later
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw:  pedantic : * Remove Pre-Depends field for libkfbapi1. < the reason for that is missing, I'll add " since it is useless for Arch:all packages"
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, alright. Sorry, thanks:)
<shadeslayer> s/all/any/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "smartboyhw:  pedantic : * Remove Pre-Depends field for libkfbapi1. < the reason for that is missing, I'll add " since it is useless for Arch:any packages""
<smartboyhw> alright:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, UPLOAD!:P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> P: libkfbapi source: unversioned-copyright-format-uri http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ what's the correct uri for copyright files now?
<yofel> IIRC Format: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :O
<yofel> (any of the merged packages would tell you that :P)
<smartboyhw> ... ... ... ...
<shadeslayer> thx
 * smartboyhw didn't see that lintian warning:P
<smartboyhw> Yeah, rekonq 2.3.2 in saucy-release!
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it's a pedantic warning
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ?
<yofel> you perfectionist...
<shadeslayer> ^^ :P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Done
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, oh.
<yofel> oh yay
<Quintasan> If you break anything I'm kicking you out
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, maybe I'll do sessionk then
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ookkkoookkkookkk
<yofel> smartboyhw: -> #project-neon and I'll guide you through
<smartboyhw> yofel, there already
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] libkfbapi 1.0-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<shadeslayer> thanks for the fixes :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<Quintasan> ONE MORE EXAM
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> I so don't want to learn
<Quintasan> Hmm
 * Quintasan heads off
<Quintasan> I have a brilliant idea
<shadeslayer> I have no motivation to package 4.10.5
<shadeslayer> instead, I'll backport 4.10.90 to quantal :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Can you make it so that Muon Software Updater does NOT show and Updates available notification when the window is active?
<shadeslayer> any ideas how I can make bzr not try and use my ssh key to branch ?
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> just delete ~/.bazaar
<shadeslayer> yofel: which boost version is required on quantal?
<yofel> copy the raring script, it's 1.49 too
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: and what's with libgpgme++2.install ?
<yofel> you'll need that too
<shadeslayer> the kdepimlibs-raring script
<yofel> I think you'll need all quantal and raring scripts
<shadeslayer> sure, but whats teh deal with libgpgme?
<yofel> new version in saucy removed something
<yofel> there's a debian bug report somewhere
<shadeslayer> what fun
<shadeslayer> I ran the backport script to backport from raring to quantal and it starts backporting 4.10.5
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, srsly? Bp to precise first?
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> okay, so I also need to manipulate other files
<yofel> shadeslayer: er yeah, default is ninjas and stable ^^
<yofel> there's options for that
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> adjusted some things
<shadeslayer> for eg backport list was outdated
<shadeslayer> and also copied over kdesc-dev-latest from saucy
<shadeslayer> erm, raring
<shadeslayer> not saucy
<yofel> brrrrrr
<yofel> I forgot about backport list handling -.-
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> that needs to be seperated too
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> anyway, I'll fix that later
<shadeslayer> any reason why we have separate backport lists for each release?
<tsdgeos> guys my lokalize 4.10.90 depends on kdesdk-strigi-plugins 4.10.4
<shadeslayer> O_O
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/786266/
<shadeslayer> atleast on saucy it depends on kdesdk-strigi-plugins
<shadeslayer> no versioning
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: what does apt-cache policy kdesdk-strigi-plugins say?
<shadeslayer> and how did you upgrade from 4.10.4 to 4.10.90?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/786272/
<tsdgeos> i dist-upgrade my saucy install
<yofel>      4:4.10.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1 0
<yofel>        -500 https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/ saucy/main amd64 Packages
<shadeslayer> ( not quite sure how kdesdk-strigi-plugins stayed at 4.10.4 while lokalize upgraded to 4.10.90 )
<yofel> it's not in the archive it seems o.O
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> probably in new
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ kdesdk-strigi-analyzers are in new
<shadeslayer> plz be doing your thing :)
<tsdgeos> and it'd be cool if you guys could rebuild kdevelop in saucy so it doesn't depend on libkasten2controllers2/libkasten2okteta1controllers1 but in the new versions
<shadeslayer> agateau: gwenview + svgz seems broken
<shadeslayer> all I get is a spinny icon
 * shadeslayer forwards knetattach icon patch
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: Peter is bedhar
<shadeslayer> he should join in a couple of seconds
<bedahr> shadeslayer: what's up?
<shadeslayer> bedahr: smartboyhw is packaging the new simon release and had some questions
<bedahr> alright, great
<shadeslayer> bedahr: I think it was about the missing data files you mentioned in kde-packagers
<shadeslayer> AFAICT all files that make install installs are shipped
<bedahr> no, they weren't in the earlier release
<bedahr> what package of 0.4 are you looking at?
<apachelogger> oh talking about simon ...
<apachelogger> bedahr: I really think you have a tad too many tiny libs
<apachelogger> yofel: new qt5 on its way to ppa.... supposedly this time I got my make syntax right :S
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> debhelper makes you forget make :@
<shadeslayer> bedahr: oh and armhf is failing : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139528689/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.simon_0.4.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> not sure if thats been fixed
<apachelogger> /build/buildd/simon-0.4.0/sam/src/qwt_bars_item.cpp:222:55: error: no matching function for call to 'qBound(qreal, double&, qreal)'
<bedahr> apachelogger: kinda agreed but there's not much I can merge without introducing additional dependencies on applications (e.g. simonwav is not in simonsound for Simond not to depend on ALSA)
<apachelogger> bedahr: ^ note that qreal on ARM is a float and not a double so to fullfill a qreal argument you'll have to explicitly construct it and through that coerce the double into float
<apachelogger> bedahr: too many applications then :P
<bedahr> apachelogger: big software :)
<apachelogger> I wouldn't know I inherited a code base of 30k line and my local copy now has some 5k :P
<apachelogger> <- should work on gnome
<apachelogger> yofel: we are in luck, builders were free, alraedy building
<apachelogger> and it seems they got past the qtsync execution \o/
<Peace-> apachelogger: yesterday i have installed kubuntu ... and then i got the silly bug unmanaged on network managerr
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> afiestas_: ^
<Peace-> apachelogger: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Peace-> replace true instead of false ... fixed
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> that's wrong I think
<apachelogger> that's for ifupdown
<apachelogger> which you ought not use with nm anyway
<Peace-> apachelogger: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/nm_disabled.png
<Peace-> apachelogger: very similar to that 
<Peace-> you can see your eth0 
<Peace-> but it says unmanaged
<apachelogger> oh well, wait for afiestas_ to throw toughts at you :P
<Peace-> lol
<afiestas_> ?
<Peace-> afiestas_: yesterday i have installed kubuntu , then i have lauched it but i have messed mbr so i have installed again grub
<Peace-> after that so fresh system 
<apachelogger> ohohoho
<apachelogger> ^ what if more than grub got bricked? :S
<Peace-> apachelogger: i don't think so , i used dban on my hd
<bedahr> shadeslayer: honestly don't know why this is using qreal's at all (not my code); it's not consistent anyway so at best nothing happens
<apachelogger> Peace-: unless the system boots right away after install it is not considered successfully installed
<Peace-> afiestas_: booting again i have used kernel recovery just tro try , so i have picked : resume to continue in the normal boot 
<apachelogger> unless the system boots right away after install it is not considered successfully installed
<Peace-> afiestas_: and i got the kde desktoop , but eth0 was unmanaged 
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> ..................
<Peace-> afiestas_: btw internet was working .....
<apachelogger> recovery mode.
<Peace-> apachelogger: so it's recovery mode?
<apachelogger> so it's
<apachelogger> unless the system boots right away after install it is not considered successfully installed
<apachelogger> end of story
<Peace-> apachelogger: well i have discussed this with my friends on irc 
<Peace-> apachelogger: after you have made a dban there are some problems with kubuntu 
<Peace-> it is installed but it doesn't boots
<Peace-> i have tested this on 2 computer 
<Peace-> both was installed successfully but they did not boot 
<Peace-> i had to use a live cd and install grub 
<apachelogger> right, install problem then
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> bedahr: yeah, you were right
<shadeslayer> metric ton of files that are not installed
<Peace-> apachelogger: try to use dban in a hd and install kubuntu 
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Peace-: try reporting a bug
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> ahhaha ok ok 
<bedahr> shadeslayer: this tiny patch should fix the compile on ARM: http://paste.kde.org/786284/
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: attending Akademy right?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: muon SRU done yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/7UDZ2pRN what's with that?
<shadeslayer> ej
<shadeslayer> *eh
<shadeslayer> vHanda suggested we SRU soprano 2.9.2 for raring IIRC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so do that? :P
<shadeslayer> will do
<Peace-> the name of netboot installer ?
<shadeslayer> quantal KDE SC 4.10 going up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted!
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you setup the status page for 4.10.90 for quantal?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: muon discover was put on the CD right?
<shadeslayer> I moved the card to done
<Riddell> yeah it was
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but needs muon-discover --application firefox not to be broken to update firefox-installer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you test it uses lots of CPU for you?
<shadeslayer> I don't have muon-discover installed at the moment
<shadeslayer> and apt is upgrading
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 1196344 -> upstream
<ubottu> bug 1196344 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplashqml crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::setProperty()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196344
<apachelogger> also I cannot reproduce this
<apachelogger> also it would be easy to fix
<apachelogger> also I fear that the problem is bigger than what the simple fix would entail
<yofel> well, I'm not sure either as that only happens only on me eeePC
 * apachelogger can't find screenGeometryChanged-.-
<apachelogger> yofel: could be a qt thing FWIW
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wrong workspace branch
<apachelogger> trololo
<apachelogger> found it
<apachelogger> screenGeometryChanged is the root of the problem and it was only introduced in .11
<apachelogger> righ then
<apachelogger> yofel: setStage was not called in .10 when creating a new splashwindow
<apachelogger> also I think it needs to be called after show() anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: regardless please close bug and file upstream :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, wut?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: seems like alot of data files are not installed
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I suggest making a simon-data package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "Discuss Mir situation with other flavors"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: move that to done?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep please
<Riddell> smartboyhw: doing simon?  I think get ridof -l10n and change it to a -data
<agateau> shadeslayer: indeed svgz is broken. sad consolation: it was already broken in 4.10, so it's not a regression :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: about-kubuntu, is that done ? do we want to ship that in saucy?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> agateau: oh
<apachelogger> needs string review
<apachelogger> string freeze
<apachelogger> release
<agateau> shadeslayer: doesn't mean it should not be fixed :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: are you sure it was broken in 4.10 ?
<shadeslayer> because IIRC I opened a svgz in 4.10
<apachelogger> also os-release support
<apachelogger> oh well, I guess that is not blocking though
<agateau> shadeslayer: just tried it with raring Gwenview
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> agateau: want me to file a bug?
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, although it might have been reported already
 * agateau sucks at bug triaging
<agateau> but having a bug report makes me feel better when I commit stuff close to release day :)
<shadeslayer> I don't see one https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?list_id=695106&short_desc=svgz&query_format=advanced&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&component=general&component=importer&product=gwenview
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok, go ahead then
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<shadeslayer> what's 4.11 pre @_@
<agateau> it's 4.11 before 4.11.0
<agateau> two release from now it is better to have "4.11 pre" than master
<agateau> oh, but beta2 is out
<agateau> should add a new version
 * agateau does it
<shadeslayer> please do, will report it against tjhat
<agateau> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> thx
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer laterss plez
<smartboyhw> I need to do a classroom session...
<shadeslayer> agateau: kde bug 321825
<ubottu> KDE bug 321825 in general "gwenview cannot open svgz files" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321825
<agateau> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> yw
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/0jJMMXm4
<apachelogger> observation for next vuds
<apachelogger> don't say that we need to define a deadline but define one :P
<shadeslayer> why I keep finding bugs in our software
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/e5fgex5.png
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> apachelogger: Speaking of deadlines: when can I have my list of packages we should ask to get added to the KDE MRE?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I really like this
<shadeslayer> Riddell: though IMHO we should put it on ~/Desktop
<shadeslayer> ( put a .desktop file in ~/Desktop )
<apachelogger> ScottK: MRE?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> MRE?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/e5fgex5.png < do you have a bug against that?
<smartboyhw> Guys, my classroom session is coming up in 7 minutes!
<shadeslayer> best of luck
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you upload p-n5-qt5 again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're going to have a bad time :>
<shadeslayer> I spammed the builders with KDE for Quantal
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yes!
<smartboyhw> :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: not to my knowledge
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: building already
<apachelogger> I was fast0r
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: amd64
<shadeslayer> starts in 55 minutes
<shadeslayer> muwahahaha
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: k filing
<JontheEchidna> thx
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> wtf jus thappened
<apachelogger> I was watching the amd64 build
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> it started at the same time as i386
<apachelogger> now it's queued again
<apachelogger> dafuq
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/786320/
<apachelogger> list complete enough?
<shadeslayer> what is MRE ?
<apachelogger> standing SRU exception I guess
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of minutes
<apachelogger> do we trust d_ed enough to put lightdm-kde on the list? :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yes :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kio-mtp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you really like?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hm?
<apachelogger> last I checked kio-tmp was a snapshot and had incomplete i18n
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you fix the snapshot yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not yet
<apachelogger> ..
<apachelogger> not going on the list then
<apachelogger> oh, calligra I suppose
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/786332/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qtwebkit
<apachelogger> hmmm
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> ktp
<apachelogger> I think qt5 build is failing
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/4760960
<apachelogger> it's mighty stuck here
<apachelogger> I am not sure why
<apachelogger> other than qtmultimedia being obvious crap
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure qt is in the list so I doubt qtwebkit should be in the list TBH
<shadeslayer> okay, just saying that updating rekonq is not much help if qtwebkit is at fault
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: kde bug 321827
<ubottu> KDE bug 321827 in discover "Previous screenshot not erased when loading icon is drawn" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321827
<apachelogger> * (plasma-widget-facebook)  # more social from the start
<apachelogger> is that even working still?
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> seems a bit pointless
<apachelogger> 3000 widgets by default
<apachelogger> and a browser that doesn't make it too easy to find stuff
<apachelogger> with 3000 widgets anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/786338/ what we have so far, qt/qtwebkit may be worth thinkiing about, and maybe Riddell has some candidates as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we can fix kio-mtp translation mess though
<soee> i se some KDE update here on my work machine, the versions upgrade is from what i see: 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2 => 4:4.10.04~0ubuntu0.1
<apachelogger> it's still a snapshot
<apachelogger> so we are the releasing party
<apachelogger> which defeats the purpose IMO
<soee> what is this update exactly ?
<shadeslayer> soee: no difference
<shadeslayer> soee: just an upgrade from the PPA to the archive version
<apachelogger> i.e. the assumption is that upstream does loads of release QA and is trustworthy enough to not break stuff etc.
<soee> shadeslayer, should i do this upgrade ?
<apachelogger> but with upstream != releaser that assumption doesn't hold anymore
<shadeslayer> soee: I don't see why not
<apachelogger> so IMO snapshots generally shouldn't get an exception, at least not if all we ever had in the archive was a snapshot
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> qt5 stuck
<shadeslayer> hum
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *giggle*
<shadeslayer> you probably made it oom
<apachelogger> fing qtmultimedia
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's time to drop akonadi-facebook from the archive btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well it happened to me, I thought it was just some odd problem with my qmake hacks and whatnot
<shadeslayer> kdepim-runtime 4.11 has akonadi-facebook baked in 
<apachelogger> that explains why amd64 aborted
<shadeslayer> does qmake + neon even work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, probabl
<shadeslayer> *probably
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/01/plasma-desktoppg2237.png
<apachelogger> cancel build, cancel
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> win
<soee> i see this packages were held: apport-kde kdelibs5-plugins
<soee> is it normal thing ?
<yofel> what does dist-upgrade tell you?
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/r1Nv6rhZ
<soee> the second line shows packages that were hold
<yofel> that doesn't tell me why though :S
<yofel> what does aptitude full-upgrade say?
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/u27VxtGf
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> soee: please always put LANG=C in front of commands you want to paste
<apachelogger> I am not sure yofel speaks polish ^^
<yofel> well, that's easy enough to understand
<yofel> and makes no sense
<shadeslayer> review plz : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816794/
<yofel> apport-kde looks like you have raring-proposed on and there's archive skew
<shadeslayer> ( I've also adjusted the install files
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> just a sec
<soee> apachelogger, LANG=C changes nothing for me
<agateau> LANG=en_US is the new LANG=C
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/786350/
<shadeslayer> plz review http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816796/
<apachelogger> agateau: more writing
<soee> ihere you go: http://pastebin.com/mySg9VAv
<agateau> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/786356/
<agateau> apachelogger: I don't know why it behaves that way here
<apachelogger> other env variables
<apachelogger> I never understood all the vars
<agateau> not sure someone ever did :)
<agateau> *anyone
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> also that behavior doesn't make sense either
<apachelogger> LANG=C ought to force the language embedded in the binary
<apachelogger> i.e. the original strings
<apachelogger> if that is french then the output will be french
<apachelogger> it just happens to be en_US so it is roughy equal to LANG=en_US
<apachelogger> so assuming ls doesn't have native french strings the behavior is weird :S
<agateau> heh, because of course, it should!
<shadeslayer> okay, uploading
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no one reviewed yet
<shadeslayer> too late
<shadeslayer> seemed fine to me :P
<apachelogger> why not make a transitional package?
<shadeslayer> doesn't apt take into account packages removed from the archive?
<apachelogger> it's safer with a transitional package
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> will be back in a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: transitioning is going to be a bit tricky I think
<apachelogger> y?
<shadeslayer> because the akonadi-facebook package ships only one binary
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I could add the transitional binary to kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> and break/replace on akonadi-facebook < 4.10.90
<apachelogger> that's what one usually does :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<apachelogger> ah nice, qmake is recursively invoking itself
<apachelogger> how nice is that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816885/ < review plz
<apachelogger> add a comment about when to remove it please
<apachelogger> and put it at the very end
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> at the very end of what?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> control file?
<apachelogger> control
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: note about removal in changelog and control file?
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/view/head:/debian/control#L73
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: control
<apachelogger> see that link
<shadeslayer> because noone reads the flipping changelog
<shadeslayer> and people forget
<apachelogger> that's why :P
<Riddell> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/lubuntu-kubuntu-decide-against-mir-switch
<shadeslayer> so, akonadi-facebook was last shipped in 13.04, which is supported till Jan 2014
<shadeslayer> so can be removed in 14.04?
<apachelogger> depends on what is the longest supported release it was in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't see a comments section?>
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah 14.04 it seems
<shadeslayer> it first appeared in Quantal
<shadeslayer> so yeah 14.04
<apachelogger> Sput: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz remove https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi-facebook
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's gone!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, check also my kdesdk removal bug (subscribed ~ubuntu-archive already)
 * smartboyhw forgot the bug number though
 * shadeslayer is waiting for his upload with the transitional package to land
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/786380/ ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh wait, I only asked for cvsservice and kdesdk-dbg
<smartboyhw> Will removing these packages also remove it's 4.10.90 version?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it means thereis no 4.10.90 version
<Riddell> well, removed
<apachelogger> stuck in new?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, alright then
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<apachelogger> qt5 builds without webkit and multimedia \o/
<smartboyhw> \o.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hah
<apachelogger> question is of course why it feels like recursively invoking itself when building webkit and why objdump on multimedia craps out
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> new moby album
<apachelogger> http://www.moby.com/innocents
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: ping
<apachelogger> oh boy, cleaning qt builds takes forever
<apachelogger> 5 times faster to rm -rf and start over -.-
<shadeslayer> Riddell: akonadi-facebook in binary new 0.o
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, pong
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: you are on the kernel team, surely you'll take care of bug 1196556 for me :P
<ubottu> bug 1196556 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Hot plug events not detected in i965" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196556
<shadeslayer> lol
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I don't even know why the HELL I was accepted.
<smartboyhw> Srsly.
<smartboyhw> I guess I should work more on X though now.
<apachelogger> sure, thanks for handling the bug.
<apachelogger> :P
<smartboyhw> Since I now know much about packaging...
 * smartboyhw dismisses apachelogger's request.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> how rude
<shadeslayer> humbug
<shadeslayer> need attica
<smartboyhw> Bah! Humbug
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have another script to backport the packages like akonadi and attica and what not
<yofel> nope, I did those by hand so far
<shadeslayer> do you have a list?
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe we should just add them to the backport list?
<shadeslayer> probably
 * yofel checks if the version parsing can do that
<yofel> yeah it can, as long as there's no ~ in the upstream version
<apachelogger> I guess the parser is broken then? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: trat, no it can't
<yofel> *drat
<apachelogger> upstreamversion = version.split("-")[0] :P
<smartboyhw> lol lol lol lol
<yofel> the script is neither designed to work with different upstream versions at the same time, nor to pull from different locations at the same time
<apachelogger> that's because it's not atomic enough
<apachelogger> we need more atomic scripts :P
<apachelogger> builder is very atomic :P
<apachelogger> it's so atomic you can even inject arbitary build steps via recipes :P
<yofel> well, true. I went without multiple layers of abstraction :P
<Sput> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Sput: can I get a hotfix for quassel 'hiding' buffers on ctrl+w
<apachelogger> i.e. if you hit ^W the buffer disappears from the all buffers list, but it really is still there, just not shown
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, for the kernel bug, just kindly ask in #ubuntu-kernel...
 * yofel should really rewrite that in python sometime
<Sput> apachelogger: seems like we have that shortcut already, but it doesn't seem to do anything here
<yofel> bash it hitting it's limits while staying readable
<apachelogger> yofel: ruby it :P
<smartboyhw> I mean, kernels are the only thing that Kubuntu won't complain at Canonical:P
 * yofel knows no ruby
<apachelogger> perfect then?
<apachelogger> Sput: curious
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nevermind then I am happy already :P
<apachelogger> can just unset the shortcut
<Sput> apachelogger: actually, it just worked for me
<apachelogger> well I do not want it do anything on ^W
<Sput> apachelogger: aaaah, you *don't* want to have that functionality :)
<apachelogger> and it doesn't do what it is supposed to do anyway
<apachelogger> because it's not parting
<Sput> it's temp-hiding the buffer
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> Sput: that's weird
<apachelogger> if at least it were parting :P
<Sput> which is what most people want for "closing" queries, they should pop up if someone speaks again
<apachelogger> plus sorting gets broken if you use it
<Sput> that it does indeed
<apachelogger> hit ^W then join again so it gets shown again
<apachelogger> now the buffer is at the bottom of the list
<apachelogger> regardless of setting
<shadeslayer> it's been broken like that for quite a while
<apachelogger> I guess for queries it makes sense
<apachelogger> for channels it just confuses the hell out of me
<shadeslayer> the most fun part is ctrl+a then hitting delete
<shadeslayer> hides all the buffers
<apachelogger> well, that's if you focus the buffer list, no?
<shadeslayer> and I've hit that quite some time when doing ctrl+a in the text edit and suddenly the focus jumps to my channel list
<apachelogger> ^W works if you are in the input field, which is why it constantly happens to me ^^
<shadeslayer> *times even
 * apachelogger does a final qt5 build and then heads out for today
<apachelogger> I suspect some of the adidtional configure args or env variables cause the trouble with qtwebkit/qtmultimedia
 * shadeslayer is finishing up firefox and then heading out
<apachelogger> or not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmph, using the same args as the archive package?
<apachelogger> qtwebkit gets stuck "Checking for fontconfig..."
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> qt4 neon
 * Sput is finishing an emerge @smart-live-rebuild and then heading out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then why not use the args from archive package
<apachelogger> hm, so the fontconfig thing is what causes the qmake recursion
<shadeslayer> these silly gentoo and slackware users I tell you :P
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> leave slackware alone you noob
<apachelogger> there is no building in slackware
<apachelogger> slackware is a binary distro
<shadeslayer> fine, gentoo users
<Sput> well, easiest way to get KDE from Git as system-wide installation :>
<shadeslayer> and here I thought that was neon :>
<shadeslayer> anyway, done for the day
<shadeslayer> time to dinner
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
 * apachelogger throws stones at qtwebkit
<akoma1s> Hi all, I asked in #kubuntu earlier with not much success, here is my second try: Is LibreOffice's global menu in Kubuntu Raring working for anyone?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  I would say no to Qt, as I've seen enough regressions in point releases to be scared.  I'd say yes to QtWebKit, because regression issues not withstanding, we don't have any other way to deal with the huge piles of open CVEs.
<ScottK> akoma1s: Not for me.
<ScottK> I think they are using a different version of the protocol that KDE doesn't support yet.
<Quintasan> dantti_laptop: Nice work on sessionk. Thought from what I managed to gather not much chances of getting systemd in Ubuntu :P
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/lubuntu-kubuntu-decide-against-mir-switch
<ahoneybun> yo jono
<jono> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> jono: how are you?
<jono> ahoneybun, great thanks, you?
<ahoneybun> tired but good
<ahoneybun> awesome job getting 4.10.4 up for us guys!
<ahoneybun> jono: are you in all the buntu channel's?
<jono> ahoneybun, yes, a lot of them
<ahoneybun> jono: what is your option of Mir?
<jono> ahoneybun, my opinion?
<ahoneybun> yea never was good at spelling lol
<ahoneybun> yet I'm working on the Docs lol
<jono> ahoneybun, I think Mir is good - diversity is always a good thing in Free Software, and the Mir team have done a good job being open since the announcement
<jono> and I just tested Mir in 13.10 and it works pretty well
<ahoneybun> I just think it is weird for us to hear nothing about Mir till just a few months ago
<yofel> well, on my eeePC XMir does kinda, somewhat run a kubuntu-session. more or less. Need to do more debugging if I can
<yofel> diversity is only good though if we see WaylandMir and MirWayland layers
<jono> ahoneybun, well, I didn't have a say in when it was announced
<yofel> I don't want to have the gtk/qt themeing mess in kde and gnome again on a worse scale
<jono> or more, it wasn't my decision to make
<ahoneybun> jono: not saying it is your fault at all 
<popey> #blamejono
<ahoneybun> I'm just saying that the development was not as open as I think it should have been
<yofel> #blamejono only because he's a the front and all bullets hit him
<jono> popey, :-)
<jono> ahoneybun, well, there is always someone who feels that way :-)
<jono> ahoneybun, I wish it could have been announced earlier, but it is what it is
<jono> I actually think Mir could be good for Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> jono: I just hope we can get all the technolgies to work together later on
<jono> XMir already works pretty well, and XMir and Mir will be well supported
<ahoneybun> like how yofelsaid
<jono> ahoneybun, agreed
<jono> yofel, always taking the bullets :-)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey great job on the software page
<ahoneybun> jono: I don't know if I should back Wayland or Mir. Wayland's development seems slow but great things come in time
<jono> ahoneybun, I think you should back them both
<jono> both are great projects
<yofel> slow is subjective here. If wayland would't have existed in an experimental project, Mir would've come far later
<jono> yofel, agreed, but if Mir wasn't happening, I don't think Wayland would have seen some of the increased work recently
<jono> everything is relative
<yofel> it's fine going your own ways, just please don't offer a "somewhat working compatibility layer" and belive everyone will happyily use it
<yofel> yeah, true
<ahoneybun> yea but I don't like how Mir is dividing us up
<yofel> this was a marketing mess. If we're talking about division, then surfaceflinger from google already divided linux
<yofel> so it's not like canonical does something completely new and strange
<jono> yofel, I never said I expect everyone to use it, and the compatibility layer, to be fair, is X
<jono> Mir is simply providing another alternative
<jono> in the same way Kubuntu provides an alternative to Ubuntu
<jono> I personally think Mir will be good overall, it will be fast and efficient and ship soon
<jono> but I understand how upstream is still assessing things
<ahoneybun> jono: tbh if Ubuntu did not use compiz and Unity was something other then a addon to compiz I think it would be better
<jono> ahoneybun, how is Unity using compiz an issue?
<jono> it is simply a rendering framework
<ahoneybun> jono: if it can bring that and a great layer for Kubutu and other buntu's to use then I will support Mir
 * ahoneybun dislikes Compiz
<jono> ahoneybun, why?
<ahoneybun> slow, buggly
<yofel> uhm, no, not really
<jono> ahoneybun, we are not fans of compiz either, hence Mir
<yofel> I already had compiz working better on my netbook than kwin in the past
<ahoneybun> to me it is 
<ahoneybun> jono: what will Mir do to compiz?
<yofel> I don't have  a current opinion as that was like 4 years ago
<jono> ahoneybun, compiz won't be used with Mir
<jono> there will be no more compiz in the Ubuntu stack
<ahoneybun> jono: what window manager?
<jono> for 13.10 it will be Unity + Compiz + Mir
<jono> in 14.04 it will be Unity + Mir
<jono> ahoneybun, Unity is a window manager
<ahoneybun> wait...
<ahoneybun> compiz is a windows manager and unity is add-on to it
<ahoneybun> no?
<yofel> jono: OT question: is there any chance that when asking one could rename the mir process from unity-system-compositor to something else?
<yofel> I don't care much about the software I'm using, but if in the end everyone - not only unity - is *supposed* to use it then that's more than a bit misnamed
<jono> ahoneybun, right, but Unity 8 is a totally different codebase to Unity 7
<jono> there will be no more compiz
<ahoneybun> jono: really? all new? not a add-on anymore?
<jono> yofel, I thought the same thing, can you file a bug against Mir in Launchpad for that?
<jono> ahoneybun, yes!
<ahoneybun> jono: that is amazing news to me
<yofel> will do
<jono> ahoneybun, Unity 8 is a converged Unity, so when it runs on the phone you get the phone UI, and when it runs on Desktop you get the Desktop UI
<jono> ahoneybun, written in Qt/QML and running on Mir
<jono> thanks yofel, throw me a link when done
<ahoneybun> jono: yes I was like OMG when I heard Qt.
<ahoneybun> I was like finally
<jono> ahoneybun, so according to your view earlier, you should be now supportive of Mir :-)
<ahoneybun> jono: once you have a great layer with WaylandMir for the other buntu's, only then ;)
<ahoneybun> jono: are you going to use Qt apps now or have a Qt overlay over the GTK apps Ubuntu uses
<jono> ahoneybun, we will focus on apps using our SDK
<jono> which is QML
<jono> gotta run, meeting
<ahoneybun> see yea
<ahoneybun> yofel: think I could use my MacBook as a building machine?
<yofel> well, anything really as long as it's running ubuntu
<yofel> or an ubuntu VM
<ahoneybun> it has Kubuntu on it
 * ahoneybun is thinking of trying a 13.10 alpha on it
<ahoneybun> ubuntu 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-02
<akoma1s> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> jono: Part of the problem is that one advantage Canonical gets since they own both ends of the interface between Unity and Mir is the ability to change API as they need to to evolve things rapidly.  That's great for Canonical, but perfectly unsuitable for anyone else.
<dantti_laptop> Quintasan: thanks, yes, one of the reasons I really want Tanglu is because of systemd :P hopefully soon I can make a new update of sessionk
<ScottK> So, looking over sabfl's blog post on the CAG, I get the impression that we are supposed to be pleased Ubuntu will be even MORE about what Canonical's customers want and less about community input.
 * ScottK doesn't get that.
<cortexA9> hello all
<cortexA9> sometimes kde crash on the daily. You know that ?
<cortexA9> 4.10.90
<cortexA9> waitin for the daily of today.
<Quintasan> dantti_laptop: Well, the systemd binary package is so crippled in Ubuntu I don't even know where to begin -> eg. no /lib/systemd/systemd binary
<Quintasan> beacuse "We don't support systemd"
<cortexA9> when we can see kde beta on the daily ?
<ScottK> cortexA9: You don't need to reinstall, so the daily doesn't matter.  Just install all package updates and you'll have it.
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello soee 
<Guest56995> Launchpad.net often reminds me of a black hole, so I'll ask. Did any of the KDE packagers see my bug with KRDC not working? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1196466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196466 in Kubuntu PPA "krdc xfreerdp version mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Guest56995: yes thanks, I do need to look into krdc, I'll tag that to make sure I find it again
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is someone going to update calligra to 2.6.4
<Guest56995> Riddell: Thanks :-)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I've not heard of anyone working on it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did digikam go?
<ahoneybun> yofel finished it up 
<ahoneybun> I see the backport ppa has 2.6.3
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'll kill your ec2 instance then
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: calligra 2.6.4 isn't a priority because there's the beta of 2.6.92 out there already, but if you're interested do let me know
<Riddell> (calligra is even more of a beast than digikam)
 * ahoneybun is rethinking then
 * apachelogger is bored by the locale madness -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you not fixed it already?
<apachelogger> rm -rf is the fix
<ahoneybun> elementary are using bounty's to get bugs fixed
<apachelogger> QLocale::system() follows LC_NUMERIC when defined, and it's always defined on a somewhat recent install, but our KCM doesn't overwrite it....
<Riddell> canonical tried bounties back when it started mostly for features, ended up being as much effort put into administration as into fixing the issues
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I'm looking for small packages to get my feet wet
<Riddell> ahoneybun: libkolab has a new version if you want to explore the world of libraries
<Riddell> partitionmanager could do with a sync from debian
<Riddell> or merge
<smartboyhw> Hey ahoneybun Riddell apachelogger 
<ahoneybun> hey smartboyhw
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you mean kde partitionmanager
<ahoneybun> ?
 * apachelogger looks at slowgit
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: yo
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1196869] DBUs-Signatures are not verified aganist too long or messages or to deep recursions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196869 (by Walter Schneider)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes
 * ahoneybun needs a to do list
<apachelogger> weeeh, qt patches in lunchpad
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, use Trello?
<apachelogger> :@
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: maybe
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@
<ahoneybun> I mean I only have like one thing if I want to 
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, sure, make a TODO:)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: we have 5 pages done for the Docs
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: I know trello lol
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, I know
<ahoneybun> ll
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, so you wanna do the merge?
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: wondering how to "merge"
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-merging.html (but I think Riddell will use another method, dunno)
<Riddell> yeah I'll just do it manually
 * smartboyhw wonders should he make an actual package of sessionk into archive:P
<smartboyhw> Since we got it in neon already
<smartboyhw> (Just kidding)
<ahoneybun> anyway off I go.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/partitionmanager/ might be handy for the diff
<Riddell> ahoneybun: with any luck ubuntu changes won't be needed and you can just file a merge request on launchpad
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if ubuntu changes still  needed then merge them in to the debian package, test and upload
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heck, we have that page? 
 * smartboyhw should have checked THAT out.
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> pkg-kde-tools needs backporting
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones%2Fkde-runtime%2Fsitter%2Fkubuntu.git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and what exactly is that?
<apachelogger> a clone
<shadeslayer> I can see that, but why :P
<apachelogger> because l10n is running wild
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<smartboyhw> Interesting, I saw a debian-mentors email for RFS of rekonq 2.3.1:P
<smartboyhw> Just yesterday it seems
<apachelogger> RFS = really flipping silly
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, duh, it's Requesting for Sponsorship...
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why does pkg-kde-tools require backporting?
<apachelogger> IIO
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ?
<apachelogger> isn't it obvious
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.90_quantal.html
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, apachelogger ah ah ah ah ah ah
 * smartboyhw has forgotten the backporting of 4.10.90
<apachelogger> so much backportery
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring in beta ppa, quantal in staging PPA | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring WIP | 4.10.4 in raring-updates | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> Heck, the 4.10.90 status is long enough:P
<smartboyhw> Guys, is there a reason not for us to package libdebconf-kde?
<apachelogger> !info libdebconf-kde-dev
<ubottu> libdebconf-kde-dev (source: debconf-kde): Development headers for the Debconf KDE library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 51 kB
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: WPIIS
<shadeslayer> you and your acronyms
<apachelogger> it's the debian way
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, alright
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, hmm, it isn't latest
<smartboyhw> !info libdebconf-kde-dev saucy
<ubottu> libdebconf-kde-dev (source: debconf-kde): Development headers for the Debconf KDE library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 51 kB
<smartboyhw> MEH
<smartboyhw> There's 0.3.0 out there now.
<smartboyhw> So, should I package 0.3?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna will know
<smartboyhw> Alright
<smartboyhw> !info libdebconf-kde-dev precise
<ubottu> libdebconf-kde-dev (source: debconf-kde): Development headers for the Debconf KDE library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 51 kB
<smartboyhw> :P It never changed
<smartboyhw> Very stable
<apachelogger> and another qt5 try \o/
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> fuck yeah it's over?
<Quintasan> YES
<Quintasan> I CAN GO BACK TO SERIOUS BUSINESS NOW
<smartboyhw> !language | Quintasan :P
<ubottu> Quintasan :P: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * Quintasan throws a brick at smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hm, so, kpeople
<Quintasan> I'm always professional
 * smartboyhw hides
<Quintasan> Even when throwing bricks at people
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, not "family-friendly"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Being professional > being familiy-friendly
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: hi there
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What do you want me to do with this?
<Quintasan> Package for saucy?
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, but being family-friendly is what you should follow;P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have some packaging in a ppa
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I don't think we have chil...oh wait :P
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/kpeople
<Quintasan> Besides shadeslayer
 * Quintasan throws a brick at shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer blasts it with is laser
<Quintasan> You are doing libkpeople dailies for ktp
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> those are dailies
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did it have a tarball release?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kinda, those are currently FTBFS and I was waiting for Martin to merge everything
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope
<Quintasan> You do realise I'm generally against putting that stuff in repos
<Quintasan> I can put it in KTp ppa if you want me to
<shadeslayer> it was never meant to go into repos
<Quintasan> So what you want me to do dailies for it?
<Quintasan> -waht
 * Quintasan has trouble following shadeslayer line of thought
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: primarily those were a kind of experimental build
<shadeslayer> and never meant to really go into production
<shadeslayer> and then Martin changed the branch I think
<Quintasan> I sometimes get the idea that almost anything you do is never meant for production :P
<Quintasan> Well
<shadeslayer> -.-
<Quintasan> Sure
<Quintasan> I'll give it a go
<shadeslayer> feel free to, have fun keeping up with the branches :P
<Quintasan> Christ
<Quintasan> Good thing I read what people write to me
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> <d_ed> Quintasan: I don't think we want it packaged in the dailies just yet, as it needs a bit of work
<Quintasan> <d_ed> but if you can do it in a week or two, that would be fantastic
<Quintasan> Not doing it then
<shadeslayer> k
<Quintasan> At least now
 * apachelogger packages Quintasan
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
 * smartboyhw removes all bricks from the channel
<smartboyhw> dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa quintasan_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, :)
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: ITQIV0.3A
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, please write full english
<smartboyhw> !english | apachelogger 
<ubottu> apachelogger: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<smartboyhw> Eh....
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: IAWEIJHTWABTITDWODT
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, !?!?!!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!??!??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: !
<apachelogger> :O
 * smartboyhw revenges at apachelogger using that:P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring in beta ppa, quantal in staging PPA | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring WIP | 4.10.4 in raring-updates | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<Quintasan> herp derp
<Quintasan> Quintasan (1.0-0ubutu1) ACCEPTED
 * Quintasan wonders if there is any merit in using Opera anymore
 * apachelogger fears that qt5 may be stuck again :O
<apachelogger> ah phew
<apachelogger> Riddell: why did we drop language-selector btw?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu was moving away from l-s IIRC
<shadeslayer> and this was discussed at the last UDS
<apachelogger> well the codez still needs to be somewhere
<apachelogger> the logic behind that is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems like Qt5 built fine?
<Riddell> apachelogger: because ubuntu desktop were getting rid of it, except I suspect they never did
<apachelogger> didn't I fix bug 964046 already
<ubottu> bug 964046 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Blank, unselectable wallpaper listed in Desktop Settings" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964046
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> I thought I did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that was for Riddell :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your bug seems fixed
<apachelogger> * Add kubuntu_dont_list_kde-default_wallpaper.patch to prevent our fake
<apachelogger>   wallpaper symlink kde-default.png from showing up in the dialog.
<apachelogger>   The code apparently doesn't like symlinks so it has no preview and it
<apachelogger>   was not meant to be used directly anyway.
<apachelogger> 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/0.113
<shadeslayer> so someone did do an upload to saucy with some features/fixes
<Riddell> yeah, I suspect they never did what they said they'd do of integrating it with the gnome bits
<Riddell> I think it's much nicer being integrated in, but it probably won't be as reliable at doing everything right
<apachelogger> well, we need additional backing logic and some thigns simply don't map from a KDE perspective
<apachelogger> e.g. locale formats
<apachelogger> in KDE you can define semi-arbitrary combinations
<apachelogger> posix doesn't have this flexibility
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what we could do is introduce a new tab for system language configuration
<apachelogger> or rather a new kcm I guess
<apachelogger> right now you have no UI way to configure the global language anyway
<Riddell> that's just what language-selector was
<Riddell> we might as well go back to language-selector if we do that
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> which might be the best thing to do
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> we have a system vs user scope problem anyway
<apachelogger> so at the very least there would need to be a button "apply these settigns to the entire system"
<apachelogger> which is not very nice and given the mapping problems from kde to posix that may not work that well either
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so it seems qt5 built
<apachelogger> but it has no multimedia and no qtwebkit
<apachelogger> and why those two cause trouble is beyond me
<apachelogger> particularly qtwebkit is just weird
<apachelogger> recursively invoking qmake ....
<apachelogger> makes no sense
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does it build locally?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> so file a bug upstream?
<apachelogger> it builds if I manually runt he commands
<apachelogger> and it builds if I maually build it to begin with
<apachelogger> it just doesn't build when run from dpkg-buildpackage
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> and it doesn't have anything to do with the neon build magic either because plain dh also causes the problem
<apachelogger> utterly weird
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought qtwebkit had it's own git repo?
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer> did you merge everything together into one tar?
<apachelogger> that's how building from source is supposed to be done
<shadeslayer> ( I haven't looked at the source at all )
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> there's a meta repo that git submodules everything
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> why not split it into different sources?
<apachelogger> more work to maintain
<shadeslayer> but then it might work?
<apachelogger> yes, then I might have worked around the problem
<shadeslayer> it = QtMultimedia / QtWebkit
<apachelogger> which are not blocking kf5
 * shadeslayer looks at source
<apachelogger> dh = -a
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<apachelogger> what does that do btw?
<shadeslayer> pkg-kde-tools uploaded
<shadeslayer> now to wait for it to build
<Riddell> ScottK: able to review the kscreen SRU? bug 1195806
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<yofel> apachelogger: ask Quintasan why that's there, AFAICS that's redundant
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> I didn't do anything with that package
<Quintasan> ask shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> *shrug* dunno myself
 * shadeslayer is waiting for Neon Qt to build on his machine
<yofel> Quintasan: I am fairly certain that you did touch project-neon-qt at some point :P
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> I could have touched it
<yofel> although
<Quintasan> but that was a long time ago
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> 38  yofel@g | dh = -a
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> hm, no, that's from you, I just moved that around
<Quintasan> I have no idea what that does
<Quintasan> I'm pretty much sure I never used that
<Quintasan> yofel: Which package are we actually talking about?
<yofel> neon qt(5)
<Quintasan> project-neon5-qt5.install
<Quintasan> this?
<Quintasan> I didn't do that
<yofel> no, rules
<Quintasan> I didn't do that package at all
<yofel> he forked that from qt-ubuntu
<Quintasan> committer: Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com>
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> HMMMMM
<Quintasan> Yes, indeed. Looks like I did that
<Quintasan> But now I don't remember what that switch does
<Quintasan> nor it's documented
<shadeslayer>        Commands in the build-indep, install-indep and binary-indep sequences are passed the -i option to ensure they only work on architecture independent packages, and commands in the build-arch, install-arch and binary-arch
<shadeslayer>        sequences are passed the -a option to ensure they only work on architecture dependent packages.
<shadeslayer> from the man page
<Quintasan> ahhh
<Quintasan> I was looking at man dh
<Quintasan> not debhelper
<Quintasan> duh
<shadeslayer> that is from man dh
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> and what yofel said earlier, seems redundant
<Quintasan> No it's not
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> it's there as well
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> I did /-a 
<Quintasan> Hidden as hell!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: akonadi-facebook is supposed to die, right?
<smartboyhw_> kubotu: newversion libkgapi 2.0.1
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: already did
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196977
<shadeslayer> or should have
 * Quintasan purges akonadi-facebook
<smartboyhw_> kubotu: newversion sflphone 1.2.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196978
 * smartboyhw will do the libkgapi
<smartboyhw> It would be great if someone can do sflphone especially since 1.2.0 is stuck in -proposed due to armhf and powerpc build issues
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how did you fix a package (I forgotten which) with tests?
<shadeslayer> override_dh_auto_testsL
<shadeslayer> voila 'fixed' :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, any commands beneath override_dh_auto_tests?
<shadeslayer> override_dh_auto_tests:
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<smartboyhw> Then?
<shadeslayer>     # Send a report to upstream about test breakage
<shadeslayer> done
<Quintasan> That's just disabling them
<Quintasan> shadeslayer's production work
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> that's why I said 'fixed'
<Quintasan> That's why I'm poking fun at you :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, any better ways to fix?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Nope, patch the tests to work
<Quintasan> no other way around it if they are broken
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, the problem is that it just can't find the tests
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Is this package supposed to go to main or it's in universe?
<shadeslayer> scramble ICBM's to upstream
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, that's universe
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what's ICBMs?
<Quintasan> Leave them disabled then
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: Intercontinental Ballistic Missle
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercontinental_ballistic_missile
<Quintasan> Okay, HQ out, heading for a meeting
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm probably going to help out with systemd transition in Debian
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that doesn't disable them
<shadeslayer> pastebin rules
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/787370/
<smartboyhw> Oh damn, I know the problem
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> the underscore
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> dat underscore
<smartboyhw> Human stupidness:P
<smartboyhw> _______
<yofel> and the trailing s
<Quintasan> -_________________________-
<shadeslayer> that too
<Quintasan> mr wideface
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, does that have an s?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: have you checked what is causing the failing tests though?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no, dh_auto_test
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's the same thing.... the files produced are .automoc.cpp files
<shadeslayer> what
<smartboyhw> I mean, the tests themselves
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: most tests fail right now because we've disabled tests in kde4libs or sth right?
<shadeslayer> with errors like : Could not find executable /tmp/buildd/libkgapi-2.0.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/serviceslatitudetests.shell
<smartboyhw> Yes, that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/user-manager/master
<Quintasan> wat is dat?
<yofel> # FIXME: Port tests to LibKGAPI2
<yofel> if (NOT KGAPI_DISABLE_DEPRECATED)
<yofel>     add_subdirectory(tests)
<yofel> endif (NOT KGAPI_DISABLE_DEPRECATED)
<yofel> that should be something like if (NOT KGAPI_DISABLE_DEPRECATED AND KDE4_BUILD_TESTS)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: user manager kcm by afiestas_
<shadeslayer> that we did not ship -.-
<Quintasan> OOOH
 * Quintasan tests
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> Looks MUUUUUUUUUCH better
<yofel> shadeslayer: but yeah, that is because we have KDE4_BUILD_TESTS=FALSE in kdelibs (and pkg-kde-tools I think)
<shadeslayer> thought so ^^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Though not much development going on I see
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at enabling that back tomorrow
<yofel> but fix the upstream code to not even try to run the tests then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dunno, ask afiestas_
<Quintasan> well anyhow
<Quintasan> afiestas_: Good job on this, it looks better than this crap we currently have but I'm still missing some advanced features
<yofel> Quintasan: please listen to the last mumble meeting
<yofel> it's intentionally designed like that
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> We have kuser for that
<Quintasan> Yes, this is actually better
<smartboyhw> Uh wait, how come does a libkgapi with version 2 produce libkgapi.so.1 !?
<Quintasan> Uhh
<Quintasan> Upstream forgot to bump the soname? Or it's binary compatible
<Quintasan> Funny thing
<yofel> smartboyhw: because those 2 things are totally unrelated?
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh?
<smartboyhw> W: libkgapi2: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkgapi1 libkgapi2-2
<smartboyhw> That's the strange thing
<Quintasan> I can only recall when TO BUMP soname
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<smartboyhw> So many strange SONAMES out there.
<yofel> well, someone stuffed 2 libs into one package and misnamed the package at that
<Quintasan> ah
<smartboyhw> yofel, what should I do then?
<shadeslayer> yofel: why are we not using Qt4 from archives for Neon 4?
<Quintasan> yofel: let's say we have libkgapi 1.9.7, the library name would be libkgapi.so.1 and then upstream releases 2.0.1, the so name is going to get bumped anyways or it's going to stay at 1 is it's binary compatible?
<yofel> smartboyhw: make split packages?
 * Quintasan was never clear about that
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, the version before 2.0.0 was actually 0.4.4.
<yofel> shadeslayer: because back in the dark days for the fuzzy past we were BIC with the archive
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Doesn't matter, asking in general
<shadeslayer> aha
<Quintasan> yofel: That was probably when I had no idea what I was doing :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you were drunk when you wrote that -a thing I presume
<yofel> Quintasan: if ABI isn't broken there's no need to bump SOVERSION
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no, it was copypasta from the Qt packaging we had back then
<smartboyhw> what happens: There is a libkgapi.so.1 and libkgapi.so.2
<Quintasan> yofel: So we would have package version 2.0.1 but the soname would be 1 :D
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ^
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You need to split the source package into two binary packages
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I know, one libkgapi1 and one libkgapi2
<yofel> Quintasan: proof of point:
<yofel> 918748 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 yofel yofel 17 Jul  2 16:33 lib/libkgapi.so.1 -> libkgapi.so.2.0.1
<Quintasan> oh god
<yofel> SOVERSION != lib version
<Quintasan> yofel: Yes I know that.
<Quintasan> That's why I was wondering what should happen
<smartboyhw> BTW, why is package-name-doesnt-match-sonames appearing a libkgapi2-2 ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: libkgapi1 and libkgapi2-2
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright
<smartboyhw> Oh god, the symbols need to be regenerated then:(
<smartboyhw> Again
<yofel> the lib is libkgapi2.so.2 -> libkgapi2-2
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Well, the message tells you they don't match! They have to match exactly
<apachelogger> yofel: kdelibs building WIP if it fails feel free to twiddle it
 * Quintasan remebers the 4.7.2~really4.7.1-0ubuntu4 upload
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-kdelibs
<smartboyhw> yofel, em, what about the -dbg packages?
<smartboyhw> In debian/rules
<Quintasan> add --dbg-package=libkgapi2-2-dbg?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, there should be two -dbg packages then
<Quintasan> Yes, just add another one
<smartboyhw> How do I specify which one goes where?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, !?
<Quintasan> ehh
<yofel> -p iirc
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?
<Quintasan> Where the hell is packaging for that?
<yofel> Quintasan: libkgapi? archive
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, not in kubuntu-packagers
<Quintasan> yofel: You still have to do the -p hack?
<Quintasan> I thought you could just add another --dbg-package entry
<yofel> well, first ask yourself whether you really need 2, IMO --dbg-package=libkgapi-dbg would be fine too
<Quintasan> One package with debugging symbols for both?
<Quintasan> Bleh
<yofel> well, then we'll have to do dh_strip -pfooX --dbg-package=libfooX-dbg
<yofel> make that dh_strip -plibfooX --dbg-package=libfooX-dbg
<Quintasan> dh $@ --dbg-package=libkgapi1-dbg --dbg-package=libkgapi2-2-dbg --with kde --parallel --fail-missing won't work?
<smartboyhw> yofel, how about the -dev packages? Same package or?
<yofel> Quintasan: tbh, I never tried
<Quintasan> Let us have smartboyhw test that
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I will test yofel's one:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: unless you have a reason to split them, don't
<Quintasan> What yofel said
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Can you test mine first? It's not going to take a long time since you have all the changes
<Quintasan> And we might actually learn something
<smartboyhw> Who hell has created such a strange packaging scenarios.....
<Quintasan> Life itself
<yofel> this isn't strange
<smartboyhw> yofel, stranger than others:)
 * yofel wonders how you get that idea after seeing simon
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Be thankful you didn't have to touch qtscriptgenerator
<yofel> hehehehe
<yofel> indeed
<Quintasan> I'm still not sure what's going on in that one
<yofel> be happy
<yofel> I know it somewhat, and I'm not happy about it
<yofel> except that I know how awesome MoDaX is
<Quintasan> I think only MoDaX knows what the hell is going on there
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, what happened with it?
<Quintasan> YEah
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Well, it works, but noone knows for sure how
<Quintasan> save for MoDaX 
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, building.
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: libkgapi with my proposed solution you mean?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, W: libkgapi2-2-dbg: empty-binary-package
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, yeah, but see above
<Quintasan> Ah yes
<Quintasan> It doesn't work
<Quintasan> yofel++ thne
<Quintasan> then*
<genii> After updates today, the splash screen took quite a while when it hit the System Settings icon ( like almost a minute and a half)
<smartboyhw> yofel, E: libkgapi2-2: ldconfig-symlink-missing-for-shlib usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkgapi.so.1 usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkgapi.so.2.0.1 libkgapi.so.1
<smartboyhw>  (aren't it supposed to go for libkgapi1 instead?)
<smartboyhw> Heh, are we supposed to congrat Fedora 19 on it's release today?;P
<yofel> why is libkgapi.so.1 in libkgapi2-2?
<yofel> please fix the install files
<smartboyhw> yofel, it ISN't!
<yofel> makes no sense otherwise
 * smartboyhw rebuilds, sigh
<Quintasan> Well, really going out now
<Quintasan> Laters
<smartboyhw> yofel, the split method, how to use? I can't get it working
<smartboyhw> That's basically the last hurdle here
<yofel> for what?
<smartboyhw> yofel, -dbg packages?
<yofel> you remove the --dbg-package stuff from the top, then add an override_dh_strip, there you strip the 2 packages into seperate packages
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah, override_dh_strip
<smartboyhw> yofel, still can't get it.
<smartboyhw> And also, now the lintian complains about unstripped libraries.
<yofel> dh_strip -plibkgapi1 --dbg-package=libkapi1-dbg
<yofel> I think
<smartboyhw> yofel, um, no.
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> pastebin what you have please
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/787502/
<smartboyhw> Wait, I think I found a solution
<yofel> the 2nd line is missing
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> yofel, no. It still says the two -dbg packages are empty
<yofel> smartboyhw: please pasetbin a full DH_VERBOSE=1 buildlog
<smartboyhw> yofel, how?
<smartboyhw> debuild -j4 -DH_VERBOSE=1 ?
<smartboyhw> debuild -j4 --DH_VERBOSE=1 ?
<yofel> export DH_VERBOSE=1
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/787514/ ?
<smartboyhw> It doesn't seem DH_VERBOSE=1 even I added it to ~/.bashrc and sourced it.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: where did we get to with simon?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer pinged me yesterday, but I have no time to see what he read.
<smartboyhw> s/read/wrote/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell, shadeslayer pinged me yesterday, but I have no time to see what he wrote."
<yofel> smartboyhw: that's indeed not verbose, probably slightly different option. But I can see that dh_strip is never run
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm, why>
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<smartboyhw> Plz see what I did wrong with.
<yofel> hm, did you add the debug packages in the control file?
<smartboyhw> yofel, hey, I did
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do you have stuff in progress or should I get onto it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, probably simon? :P
<smartboyhw> I will built a source package and will tell you the .dsc location
<yofel> can't say what's wrong then.
<yofel> I'm off for a bit, back in ~3h
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell http://paste.kde.org/787550/
<smartboyhw> THe debian/rules file
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> .PHONY: override_dh_strip
<yofel> NO
<yofel> hm wait
 * yofel is really off as he can't think in make right now
<smartboyhw> yofel, well, that's what the page wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage does
<Riddell> override_dh_auto_test:
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you left that blank ^^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes,
<smartboyhw> So?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that'll break auto_test, maybe that's what you want?
<Riddell> .PHONY: override_dh_strip
<Riddell> override_dh_strip:
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> those two seem incompatible ^^
<smartboyhw> I don't want test!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<smartboyhw> It DOES say PHONY there
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's the problem you're having anyway?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the -dbg packages ARE EMPTY
<Riddell> override_dh_strip: $(overridden_command) --dbg-package=libkcddb-dbg
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's from libkcddb
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<Riddell> I'd try removing the phony declaration
<Riddell> do you really want two debug packages?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, I need to. There are just two packages in the source package, and I need to split
<Riddell> you can still have one debug package, I don't think I've ever seen a source package with multiple debug packages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uploading simon for you. Go to my 2buntu ppa
<smartboyhw> As for this lib, work tomorrow....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uploaded. Sleep time....
<lordievader> Good evening.
<tester56> hi, any way to test kickoff-qml in kubuntu? is there a neon package? would be a nice thing to test
<tester56> is it necessary to compile whole plasma for kickoff qml?
 * yofel kicks XMir
<yofel> I'm not spending another second on this until Mir can do vt switching
<tester56> :-)
<tester56> sorry ... i had problems with my connection so i had to quit ... does any project neon package contain kickoff-qml?
<tester56> i tried to build it using this instructions: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59573-Kickoff-2-Kickoff-QML-Kubuntu-12-04-KDE-4-8 ... but it only says the widget cannot be found
<shadeslayer> doubt it
<shadeslayer> I think the QML kickoff was only in a branch
<tester56> any idea how to build it correctly?
<shadeslayer> using neon?
<tester56> yes would be easier  .... but i would be happy for any working instructions
<tester56> currently i tried it building for me normal session
<shadeslayer> just clone kde-workspace, checkout branch, then run neon-env and then neonmake in top level dir 
<tester56> but that would build everything
<tester56> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-testing/2012-November/000244.html 
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> alternatively
<shadeslayer> just build the kickoff
<tester56> are the instructions on the page correct?
<shadeslayer> mkdir build; cd build; neon-cmake ..; cd path/to/kickoff; make; sudo make install
<tester56> sounds sensible ... 
<tester56> E: Unable to find a source package for project-neon-kde-workspace
<tester56> okay have to enable source in repositories
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> tester56: #project-neon would be a better place for this discussion
<tester56> ack
<tester56> thanks for your help so far!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still need partitionmanager merged?
<shadeslayer> np
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there might be a new version of rekonq to packagetoo
<ahoneybun> do I need ec2? nope I think that was done
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ok so use bzr and pull the package?
<shadeslayer> http://sources.debian.net/
<shadeslayer> ^ kind of like browsing bzr
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> http://bits.debian.org/2013/07/introducing_sources.debian.net.html
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-merging.html
<shadeslayer> huh? whut?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer:  Riddell said it just needed merging
<ahoneybun> partitionmanager
<shadeslayer> but why was I highlighted with that link?
<ahoneybun> huh?
<ahoneybun> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/partitionmanager
<ahoneybun> merge from debian
<ahoneybun> we have 1.0.3 but debian has 1.0.3-2
<shadeslayer> are you telling me to merge partitionmanager from Debian?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: no I am going to try to do it
<shadeslayer> okay
<ahoneybun> sorry ;
<ahoneybun> ;)
<shadeslayer> no need to be :)
<ahoneybun> so just use bzr to pull the branch
<ahoneybun> then use that merging page>
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-dev_4%3a4.10.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<shadeslayer>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package pkg-kde-tools 0.15.3ubuntu3~ubuntu12.10~ppa1
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I downloaded the branch from lp and then ran bzr merge and got this http://paste.kde.org/787712/
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: not really in a mood to look at things right now
<shadeslayer> too tired
<ahoneybun> oh
<shadeslayer> any ideas how one updates the command-not-found database by hand?
<BluesKaj> rekonq is not responding to "accept all cookies settings"  in configure rekonq>privacy>manage cookies , can't use my banking site because it says I have to turn "accept coookies" on in my browser.
<shadeslayer> report a bug upstream?
<genii> BluesKaj: Still doesn't take after quitting and opening it again?
<BluesKaj> genii, nope
<BluesKaj> it's been like this for over a yr , shadeslayer one would think some one who uses rekonq more than I do, would have reported it by now
<shadeslayer> people are lazy, they might have not reported it and instead installed Firefox/Chromium
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> my bank doesn't require cookies to be enabled
<BluesKaj> yeah , but that doesn't do anything for rekonq's bug ,, i won't bother trying again for a few months 
<genii> Looks like maybe similar: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257310
<ubottu> KDE bug 257310 in general "Rekonq does not stay logged into sites when the option is checked" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<shadeslayer> mm works for me
<shadeslayer> I disabled cookies
<shadeslayer> gmail complained
<shadeslayer> then I enabled again
<shadeslayer> all is well
<ScottK> Riddell: I took a glance at the *kscreen SRU.  It seems very invasive.  It's what prompted me to ask apachelogger for the package list for the MRE update.  I think we could do it under a MRE, but not as a regular SRU.  I'd also want to understand why all the dependency changes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw what exactly is a MRE?
<ScottK> micro release exception
<shadeslayer> aha
<valorie> heh, Meals Ready to Eat didn't seem quite right for the sitch
<ScottK> Nope. Nothing that awful. 
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> ../../kwin/egl_wayland_backend.h:130:5: error: 'wl_registry' does not name a type
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> I suppose no wayland support for Quantal and Precise users
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-03
<shadeslayer> yofel:   [ Philip Muškovac ]
<shadeslayer>   * Bump build-dep on python-sip-dev to >= 4.14
<shadeslayer> in pykde4
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you remember why?
<ScottK> It would have been to prevent archive skew.
<shadeslayer> so, can be dropped?
<ScottK> Yes.  We should be the same as Debian.
<shadeslayer> because pykde4 for quantal is FTBFS'ing
<shadeslayer> ack
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> I'm wrong.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<ScottK> if(SIP_VERSION STRLESS "040e00")    # These version numbers also appear in ../CMakeLists.txt
<ScottK>     message(FATAL_ERROR "The version of SIP found is too old. 4.14 or later is needed.")
<ScottK> endif()
<shadeslayer> drat :/
<ScottK> So that's something you need to keep.
<shadeslayer> too late, I uploaded for quantal
<shadeslayer> but it'll still fail obviously
<ScottK> Sorry
<shadeslayer> that's fine, it's in staging
<shadeslayer> backport python-sip-dev?
<shadeslayer> I wonder how much trouble that'll cause
 * shadeslayer backports from raring
<shadeslayer> oh hurray
<shadeslayer>  pykde4_4.10.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_source.changes rejected
<shadeslayer> no harm done :)
<ScottK> You'll need python-qt4 too then.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> if(PYQT4_VERSION STRLESS "040905")  # These version numbers also appear in ../CMakeLists.txt
<ScottK>     message(FATAL_ERROR "The version of PyQt found is too old. 4.9 or later is required.")
<ScottK> endif()
<ScottK> Don't recall what's there, but you generally want sip4 and python-qt4 paired with what upstream released together.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> I've backported the official raring packages
<shadeslayer> should be enough
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.90_quantal.html < mostly sorted out :)
<shadeslayer> hm, everything should auto resolve
<shadeslayer> will test later today then
<manchicken> I am on vacation.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> Anybody home?
<ScottK> manchicken: No.
<manchicken> ScottK: lies!
<manchicken> I need something to do.
<manchicken> Do people use kdevelop?
<ScottK> Some do.
<manchicken> What about Qt Develop? It looks like that's shooting at Xcode or Android Studio, seems like it's mainly pointed at Ubuntu Touch and qml.
<ScottK> The Ubuntu Touch stuff is (as you might guess) an Ubuntu only plugin that's added.
<ScottK> It is mostly aimed at Qt/QML.
<apachelogger> no JT :(
<apachelogger> someone do something to bug 1183615 plz :(
<ubottu> bug 1183615 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package kdelibs5-plugins (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: não pode copiar dados extráidos para './usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ksendbugmail' para '/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ksendbugmail.dpkg-new': fim de ficheiro ou stream inesperado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183615
<ScottK> apachelogger: But you have a willing coder awaiting enlightement.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> and that at 7:35
<ScottK> manchicken is looking for work to do.
<apachelogger> manchicken: https://trello.com/c/8T4OXfLX could be something
<apachelogger> essentially bzr clone lp:kubuntu-debug-installer
<apachelogger> right now it tries to find debug packages using the already active repositories, what we need it to do is allow us to add repositories on-the-fly
<apachelogger> e.g. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<ScottK> Bonus points for detecting if XMir and declining to file kwin bugs if it is.
<apachelogger> TLDR: most debug packages are autogenerated and put in a separate package repository, so to get access that other repoistory needs to be added to apt
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think that is another card TBH
<ScottK> But we can't add it by default because if everyone enabled that repository, it would get crushed.
<apachelogger> ^ that
<apachelogger> so I was thinking ... debug-installer gets started -> tries to find debug packages for files -> fails -> adds the ddebs repository -> updates apt cache -> tries to find debug packages -> failure/success, regardless it removes the repository again -> updates cache
<apachelogger> but I guess you could just play around with it a bit see where the code takes you 
<apachelogger> ScottK: trello says we should discuss the MRE list on kubuntu-devel btw
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/JT78Qcz3
<ScottK> OK.
 * manchicken looks...
<apachelogger> !info user-manager saucy
<ubottu> user-manager (source: user-manager): user management tool for the Plasma workspace. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0~git20130223-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 41 kB, installed size 203 kB
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> afiestas_: didn't you do a release?
<manchicken> apachelogger: So we're trying to modify the crash handler so that it will install dbgsym packages in the absence of dbg packages?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> TBH it probably should just always use dbgsym
<manchicken> dbgsym is just the debug symbols for the existing binaries?
<manchicken> Does it replace the binaries with ones using -g flags?
<apachelogger> nope, essentially it's the debug symbols of the binaries
<manchicken> Is that a supplemental file, similar to a dSYM file on OS X?
<ScottK> apachelogger: A new change though is that if a -dbg package exists, the -dbgsym is and empty dependency package that depends on the -dbg.
<manchicken> I've never done debug symbols on GNU/Linux without it being compiled in.
<ScottK> No point in going to the -dbgsym if the -dbg is available.
<apachelogger> so the binaries are built with -g by default and then some packaging tool strips all debug symbols into a shadow binary (i.e. instead of one binary you have two, one with the functional code and one with the debug code). gdb can then put those files back together and allow debugging of a binary that technically has no debug symbols
<apachelogger> manchicken: dsym sounds similar enough
<manchicken> apachelogger: Okay, that makes sense.
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually even more so
<manchicken> But that actualy doesn't matter for this project, right? We're just dealing with package installs.
<apachelogger> if dbgsym is just a dep on dbg it makes even more sense to only go for dbgsym
<ScottK> Maybe.
<ScottK> Yes, just package installs.
<apachelogger> that way you have consistent handling and the package relationship will take care of -dbg packages
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> so we install only -dbgsym but indeed -dbg gets in as well
<apachelogger> manchicken: pretty much
<manchicken> Let me look at this existing package. I think step 1 is figuring out what we already have.
<apachelogger> yeah, bzr clone lp:kubuntu-debug-installer
<apachelogger> it's a really simple program ... it gets a list of files that could not be traced (i.e. no debug symbols present) and it uses qapt to find the packages containing those files, then it tries to find the -dbg/-dbgsym package associated
<apachelogger> manchicken: general code refactoring is also very welcome, that was just quickly hacked together and since part refactored once or twice ^^
<manchicken> apachelogger: While it's loading (slow internet), is this C++, Ruby, Python, other?
<apachelogger> manchicken: c++
<apachelogger> bug 103378
<ubottu> bug 103378 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "impossible mount floppy device in /media" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103378
<manchicken> I'm getting a permission error.
<apachelogger> Mount Wars 2: The Floppy Strikes Back
<manchicken> Evidently it's attempting to send my SSH key and then rejecting it.
<apachelogger> manchicken: launchpad.net
<apachelogger> check that the right public key is available there
<apachelogger> and that the right key is used on your end I guess
<manchicken> I'm gonna need to generate a new one I think, I doubt that I still have the old one lying around...
<manchicken> I'll check my old FSF thumb drive, that's probably where I would have put it :)
<ScottK> Also make sure the username is right.
<ScottK> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<ScottK>   User $USERNAME
<ScottK> in ~/.ssh/config
<ScottK> If your LP username and your local username aren't the same.
<manchicken> Making a new key it is!
<manchicken> My FSF thumb drive is corrupt :)
<manchicken> Glad I only stored keys on it.
<manchicken> I'm in business!
<manchicken> I think
<manchicken> That said, this DL is going to interrupt The Doctor.
<apachelogger> NO, NOT THE DOCTOR :O
<manchicken> Yeah, I just started the new one. S1E1.
<manchicken> I know I'm behind the times... but there are only so many geek-culture references I can miss before I can stop ignoring things.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: https://trello.com/c/DplmVapI that does nto seem complete at all........................
<apachelogger> manchicken: ^^
<manchicken> apachelogger: I don't understand what you mean by "^^"
<ScottK> manchicken: I'm probably a close to two decades older than you and I watched the Doctor in college.
<ScottK> How can you have missed that one?
<manchicken> ScottK: I am 31... and three children old.
<ScottK> Right, so 1 year short of two decades older and three also.
<manchicken> Heh
<apachelogger> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=%5E%5E
 * valorie started on season one as well, but I'm halfway through
<valorie> the Beeb has done a nice job on cleaning up those old tapes
<manchicken> You're a brave man, trusting anything to urbandictionary.com.
<manchicken> I wasn't sure if you were doing the ^_^ thing, or if you were trying to point up.
<ScottK> Not brave.  apachelogger's the right kind of insane for urbandictionary.
<manchicken> Nice
<apachelogger> manchicken: pointing up is ↑
<apachelogger> compose key magic
<manchicken> Oh, cmake... I forgot about cmake.
<apachelogger> seamake
<manchicken> I like the compose key.
<apachelogger> today in apachelogger's package wonderland: flooding launchpad with projects to import git repos
<manchicken> I still pretend like I speak a little french, it's useful for that.
<apachelogger> oh la la
<manchicken> Oais :)
<manchicken> Ouais
<manchicken> Please note: I only pretend to speak a little French, never said I could type.
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> yofel_, Riddell: it would appear we lost the kwallet kde-runtime patches
<manchicken> I've got a buddy who is the language chair of Illinois Wesleyan University. He's helping me improve my language skills. The goal is to get work to transfer me to Montreal or Paris for a year.
<apachelogger> paris ftw?
<apachelogger> well, unless one is into maple syrup I guess
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<manchicken> I'm actually not picky.
<valorie> Montreal is beautiful though
<manchicken> I want to go somewhere to actually use my French, not terribly picky where.
<valorie> my friend from Paris tells me that the french is not much like what is spoken in France
<manchicken> Montreal would be preferred since it's within driving distance, however.
<apachelogger> and Paris is not? :O
<apachelogger> ah well, I guess Paris is beautiful in a different way ^^
<valorie> more like what was spoken a few hundred years ago
<valorie> yes, Paris is amazingly beautiful
<manchicken> Yeah, my buddy says that Québecois french is much more antiquated than French french.
<soee> good morning
<manchicken> Morning.
<manchicken> LMFAO, garbage can eats a dude... obligatory burp...
<manchicken> It's been a while since I've seen C++
<manchicken> Outside of that stuff we have at work, where we use C++ as nothing more than OO around our C.
<apachelogger> manchicken: their french hasn't received updates for quite a while I guess
<apachelogger> imagine the security problems
<apachelogger_> quassel is only lagging a bit
<manchicken> apachelogger: Indeed! They're a commonwealth afterall.
<manchicken> They need a hotkey to flip between workspaces like you can Alt-Tab
<apachelogger_> manchicken: meta+tab?
<apachelogger_> depending on what you mean by workspace
<manchicken> apachelogger: Only rotates through them. Doesn't start with the most recently active one like alt+tab does.
<apachelogger_> ah yeah, that doesn't exist
<manchicken> It should. I use workspaces a lot.
<apachelogger> manchicken: file a wish bug on bugs.kde.org I guess
<manchicken> apachelogger: Well, since it's a feature I would use, it's a clear omission which warrants the highest priority.
<apachelogger> I agree.
<apachelogger> doesn't change the process though :P
<manchicken> Also a problem.
<manchicken> I am loving Dr Who.
<manchicken> How did I live this long without this cheesy and amazing sci-fi?
<valorie> manchicken: it was all leading up to this day
<manchicken> grumble... why won't this thing build?
<manchicken> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:10 (kde4_add_executable):
<manchicken> I know I'm missing something obvious... I just don't know what.
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install install kdelibs5-dev?
<apachelogger> meh, GL issues in virtualbox -.-
<manchicken> Naw, that didn't work
<yofel_> soee: please do NOT backport pykde
<apachelogger> manchicken: paste complete output please
<manchicken> http://pastie.org/8105989
<yofel_> tab fail
<yofel_> sry soee
<apachelogger> yofel_: hello
<yofel_> shadeslayer: please don't backport pykde4 to << raring unless you want to backport the whole SIP stack with rebuilds and want to do the python << 3.3 porting
<soee> yofel_, np
<apachelogger> yofel_: btw, fwiw, considering we have native packages I'd not put the packaging revision as the actual package revision as that will block uploads if the packaging changed but not the source
<apachelogger> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-attica
<smartboyhw> yofel_, I still can't get dh_strip working, it just wasn't even executed during build.
<yofel_> apachelogger: er, what?
<yofel_> we intentionally have revno:packaging in there so you can upload a new package with new packaging
<apachelogger> that won't work if it is -revno
<apachelogger> needs to be +revno-0
<yofel_> no
<yofel_> the packaging is never part of the program source
<yofel_> ever
<tsdgeos> Riddell: is there no debug package for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4.8.4 ? I installed libqt4-dbg but still don't get line numbers
<apachelogger> it's le native
<apachelogger> native packages have no revision
<smartboyhw> yofel_, what do you think will make it work?
<apachelogger> otherwise they are not really native are they
<apachelogger> and also packaging is always part of the prgram source for native
<apachelogger> because, well, they are native
<yofel_> project-neon5-attica_0.0+git20130703+r417~8f3b796-16~saucy1.tar.xz already exists in Project Neon KDE Frameworks 5
<yofel_> that's the damn same packaging revno
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> doesn't change the fact that the revision is wrong
<yofel_> with native packaging the -XXX part is relevant too
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> relevantly wrong
<yofel_> NO
<manchicken> apachelogger: Any idea?
<yofel_> you uploaded  project-neon5-attica - 0.0+git20130703+r417~8f3b796-16~saucy1
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I am not arguing attica
<yofel_> now you tried uploading the damn same thing twice
<apachelogger> I am arguing the version being shit
<yofel_> it's not
<yofel_> you can't just rebuild unchanged things
<smartboyhw> !language | apachelogger 
<ubottu> apachelogger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yofel_> if you change something please bump the version
<yofel_> in all uploads I see revno:packaging is 16, so what changed?
<apachelogger> ubottu: SFU will you
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> obvious
<yofel_> what you just did is the completely wrong thing to do
<apachelogger> yofel_: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<apachelogger> see debian_revision
<yofel_> apachelogger: just to note: in native packaging, the "-foo" part is not ignored but part of the source version itself
<yofel_> look at the tar filename
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel_> you just never committed something 
<apachelogger> it is still wrong
<apachelogger> I forgot to push the branchy
<yofel_> so nothing changed
<apachelogger> it is still wrong
<yofel_> no it's not
<yofel_> it's packaging, so it should be - to represent that
<apachelogger> It is optional; if it isn't present then the upstream_version may not contain a hyphen. This format represents the case where a piece of software was written specifically to be a Debian package, where the Debian package source must always be identical to the pristine source and therefore no revision indication is required.
<apachelogger> "where the Debian package source must always be identical to the pristine source"
<yofel_> what's a pristine source?
<yofel_> the upstream source?
<yofel_> the debian/ folder is not part of the upstream source
<apachelogger> the unaltered source
<apachelogger> if it were upsteram source it would say upsteram not pristine :P
<yofel_> well, for native packages that doesn't exist. We only do - to represent that we add the debian/ package later
<apachelogger> sure it does
<apachelogger> native package == pristine source
<apachelogger> non-native package .orig.tar.* == pristine source
<manchicken> apachelogger: libapt is what I was missing.
<yofel_> look, I'm trying to represent something that doesn't match the debian package workflow in a sane way
<apachelogger> manchicken: oh that makes sense, I guess we are not checking properly for it
<apachelogger> yofel_: sure it does
<apachelogger> it's a native package
<yofel_> apachelogger: I'm calculating not from a source package POV but from a recipe POW
<yofel_> *POV
<apachelogger> dude
<yofel_> SIGH
<apachelogger> whatever
<smartboyhw> !calm | apachelogger yofel_ 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calm
<smartboyhw> !?!!??!??!!??!?!??!?!?!!?!??!?!!?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: dude
<yofel_> for all I care make it +neon{revno:packaging}
<yofel_> that would be fine a swell
<manchicken> I also learned about .kdev_include_paths.
<apachelogger> no one knows what that does
<yofel_> manchicken: as that debug installer thing is kde, maybe ask JT when you see him how you can use QApt
<yofel_> apachelogger: version string is now "0.0+git{date}+r{revno}~{git-commit}+neon{revno:packaging}", good?
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> <3
<manchicken> I'm not entirely unfamiliar with QApt... I still have fond memories of it in Adept.
<manchicken> s/fond memories/horrible nightmares/
<kubotu> manchicken meant: "I'm not entirely unfamiliar with QApt... I still have horrible nightmares of it in Adept."
<manchicken> I suspect/hope it has changed since 2008 though.
<apachelogger> manchicken: not the same QApt
<apachelogger> in fact not related at all
<manchicken> Yay
<manchicken> Not worse, right?
<apachelogger> no? :P
<manchicken> There's the confidence I needed, right there :)
<manchicken> What's the usage for kubuntu-debug-installer? kubuntu-debug-installer `which kdesudo`
<manchicken> ?
<yofel_> it's usually called from inside Dr. Konqi from the 'Install debugging symbols' button in the backtrace view
<yofel_> not sure how that's done
<manchicken> It looks like it takes a program, or maybe a debug package.
<apachelogger> list of file paths
<apachelogger> kdesudo may be a bad example though ^^
<apachelogger> anyway
<manchicken> Yeah, it finds a package for a file, then it tries to guess the debug package.
<apachelogger> manchicken: for real examples you could just start konqueror and kill -s ill `pidof konqueror`
<apachelogger> that should bring up drkonqi
<manchicken> I think I found it.
<manchicken> kdesudo kubuntu-debug-installer `which kate`
<manchicken> BAM!
<manchicken> apachelogger: This is your work, yeah?
<apachelogger> in cooperation with JontheEchidna, yeah
<apachelogger> manchicken: no kdesudo needed btw
<manchicken> apachelogger: It's rather nice for what you described as a quick and dirty. Nice and simple. Not too noisy.
<apachelogger> :)
<manchicken> What do we need to do with this now then?
<manchicken> It seems like dbgsym packages are already included.
<apachelogger> manchicken: see the wiki page
<smartboyhw> yofel_, still here?
<apachelogger> manchicken: you need to add an entire repository
<yofel_> yes, but gone now. sorry
<manchicken> Oooh, so we need the ability to have this thing add a repo before doing its deed?
<smartboyhw> yofel_, :(
<apachelogger> manchicken: what it does right now is simply take dbgsym into account, but to make use of that the user has to manually add the repo
 * smartboyhw really needs someone on advice of why the hell dh_strip isn't run.
<manchicken> Wait a minute... Did you just RTFM me?
<apachelogger> manchicken: yeah... simply put echo "repourl" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo && apt-get update && finddbgsympackages && if (found) install && rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo && apt-get update
<apachelogger> i.e. add the repo (unless it is present already <- fun part), update cache, do guessing, possibly install stuff, revert changes (drop repo and update cache again)
<manchicken> apachelogger: That doesn't sound all that tricky, actually.
<manchicken> So we don't want to keep the repo in the list even if we install a package?
<manchicken> What about CVEs?
<apachelogger> how do CVEs play into it?
<apachelogger> and I'd imagine that once that is working we may want a checkbox somewhere to allow permanent use of the repo
<apachelogger> the problem is ... the repo pretty much doubles the time apt-get update takes, so it's not something we'd want to introduce if someone files a crahs report once an installation lifetime
<manchicken> What if there's some update to the package, we have debug symbols installed, but now they're out of date.
<apachelogger> OTOH if someone is a tester of pre-release software it's something they'd probably want to keep 
<apachelogger> manchicken: the package gets thrown out
<manchicken> Good point.
<apachelogger> (in theory - that requires verification actually)
<manchicken> Well, either it'd get thrown out or the user would hold it in conflict preventing an update, right?
<apachelogger> usually though since the packages are not pulled in by relationships with another package they have a weak dep chain and would get removed to satisfy the upgrade request
<apachelogger> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Then what you said sounds pretty reasonable.
<manchicken> And then when it's done, have some dialog that says "we had to add a repository in order to get the debug symbols, would you like to keep it or trash it?" and then do what they say.
<apachelogger> if it doesn't work we can probably do some apt magic to lower the package score or something
<apachelogger> such that they would get removed regardless
<apachelogger> manchicken: yeah, something like that
<manchicken> Okay, cool.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go to bed now, I've got almost 0400 on the clock. The boys aren't going to let me sleep all day :)
<apachelogger> manchicken: hehe, good night
<yofel> smartboyhw: re
<manchicken> I'll start playing with this tomorrow after I finish my SQL Server trigger for a client.
<smartboyhw> yofel, hello. I still can't get dh_strip working and as you did said, it doesn't even seem to be run.
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you plese run debian/rules clean, tar everything up and upload it to my server? I need to try this myself
<smartboyhw> yofel, I forgotten how to get to it...
<yofel> ubuntu@yofel.dyndns.org, ssh port 2224
<smartboyhw> yofel, just pick https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/libkgapi_2.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc instead
 * smartboyhw watches yofel through ssh:P
<yofel> wrong syntax...
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> makefiles required tabs, not spaces
<yofel> *require
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Rule-Syntax
<yofel> smartboyhw: now it worked ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, sorry:)
 * smartboyhw hates tabbing BTW
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> everyone does, just gnu make likes it -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, -.-
<smartboyhw> I think I haven't done the copyright info though....
<tsimpson> when writing makefiles is the only time my tab key actually creates a tab character
<yofel> yeah, I esp. have a behaviour override for makefiles in vim
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> :/
<smartboyhw> yofel, copyright done.
<smartboyhw> Well, all files belong to him it seems:p
<apachelogger> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-dbusmenu-qt suggestions?
<smartboyhw> yofel, review + upload?
<smartboyhw> Well, that's all GPL-2+
<smartboyhw> Alright, there are some differences it seems
<yofel> yep
<smartboyhw> yofel, the tests it seems
<yofel> not only tests
<yofel> Jan is missing in general
<yofel> please add then I'll continue
 * smartboyhw cheats and adds Jan to * only:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, done?
<yofel> smartboyhw: add yourself to the packaging copyright ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, ...
<smartboyhw> For all the packages I've worked, this is the first time I'm asked to add my own name into debian/* :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, so many files without copyright:P
<yofel> yeah, but that's fine from what I see
<yofel> so add yourself and we're done
<yofel> I think
<yofel> smartboyhw: ok, let me do one last thing
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright.
 * smartboyhw waits for the grand finale:P
<smartboyhw> What's eatmydata!?!?!
<yofel> makes fsync() and sync() a noop when used. Speeds up disk writes that don't need to be safe
<yofel> this is an SSD though so the effect isn't as great as it is with a HDD
<smartboyhw> yofel, meh, SSD, boo:P
 * smartboyhw likes pbuilder-dist BTW
<yofel> didn't meet my needs
<yofel> have fun reading my pbuilderrc :P
<smartboyhw> :PO
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> really?
<yofel> back when I tried it, it did not. Maybe it would today, dunno
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait, you got tanglu things:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: uhm... libkgapi2-2.install has development files
<yofel> please move to -dev
<smartboyhw> yofel, which?
<yofel> uh, for example usr/include/* ?
<yofel> see libkgapi1.install and libkgapi-dev.install
<yofel> for 1, those are both correct
<yofel> smartboyhw: wait, you haven't written that file yet, right?
<yofel> (you need a better editor...)
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
 * smartboyhw likes nano, sorry.
<yofel> well, go ahead then
<yofel> smartboyhw: I'm off for lunch, will look at it later
<smartboyhw> yofel, done.
 * smartboyhw likes asterisks!
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> o/
<Quintasan> Debian does not like wildcards for some reason
<apachelogger> FTW when an upstream source contains a debian/ simply nest the source into src/ and the packaging into debian/ then set --sourcedirectory on dh and all will be awesom
<apachelogger> e
<apachelogger> also you may need a stub branch to use as main branch
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-dbusmenu-qt
<smartboyhw> Guys, LOL http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/news/log/2013-07-03/201307031372841499648.html
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Quintasan> \o
 * smartboyhw made a fool of himself there, yes!
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1197317] After KDE update in Saucy, PowerDevil does not suspend the system @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197317 (by Wladimir Mutel)
 * smartboyhw wonders should he get a KDE developer account so he can upload patches of packages whenever he wanted (not a really great idea, right?:P)
<apachelogger> you cannot upload patches whenever you wnat
<apachelogger> not all patches anyway
<smartboyhw> Ofc
<Riddell> I think they'd want a better reason than that
<smartboyhw> ofc
<apachelogger> they just want someone supporting the request :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, Supporting Evidence *	
<smartboyhw> Please provide links to mailing list postings, review requests or other publicly accessible material which indicates your involvement with the KDE Community. 
<smartboyhw> Sure, I will be dead.
<smartboyhw> \o/
<tsdgeos> Riddell: when running the distro qt i get lots of valgrind warnings in qgtkstyle but if i apt-get source the package and compile it myself i don't, any idea why that may happen? could a rebuild automagically fix it?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: if you apt-get qt4-x11 ?
<tsdgeos> yes?¿
<tsdgeos> don't really understand the question :D
<Riddell> qt4-x11 was last compiled in saucy a month ago, I guess something might have happened since then to upset valgrind
<Riddell> gtk+3.0 was uploaded more recently
<tsdgeos> it's complaining about strdups and whatnots
<tsdgeos> in the gtk handling
<tsdgeos> and then on my compile all is nice
<Riddell> tsdgeos: want me to just throw up qt to saucy again to see if it helps?
<tsdgeos> and i'm seeting lots of graphical corruption too
<tsdgeos> Riddell: if it's not much work
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> weeeh, new keyboard
<tester56> hi!, yet another bug I ran into recently in kde 4.11: sometimes the window content of all windows is blanked when applying settings: for example  open task switcher dialog change a setting, cklick apply and all your windows will be blank
<apachelogger> I recommend filing a bug at bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> yofel: erk
<shadeslayer> yofel: no 4.11 for Quantal / Precise then
<jdrab> hi guys are there any plans to include "firefox addon for kwallet" ? maybe as a dependency for kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<tester56> shadesplayer: i am on saucy 
<smartboyhw> tester56, hey, sessionk is now in Neon
<tester56> nice :D
<Riddell> smartboyhw: simon uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you!
<Riddell> apachelogger: aren't the kwallet patches upstream?
<Tm_T> finally I got some china-made recharger for the ibook
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you did fix what shadeslayer gave you?
<tester56> is anybody in the mood to test if they can reproduce this ? then I'll file a bug 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I took what you gave me and fixed it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great:)
<smartboyhw> Oh, yofel's back
<yofel> shadeslayer: right, they'll have to live with pykde 4.9 as far as I see :/
<Riddell> jdrab: much of the firefox integration stuff had to be removed and can now only be found in the blue-shell PPA
<Riddell> tester56: what needs tested?
<smartboyhw> yofel, how did the new .install files go?
<smartboyhw> ah, you're test-building
<yofel> need fixing, which is what I'm doing now
<jdrab> Riddell: well that's sad :[ ty 
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<shadeslayer> yofel: didn't think of this before I started -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: and 4.9 was enough for KDE 4.10?
<shadeslayer> *pykde4 4.9
<yofel> well, it worked
<tester56> Riddell: If for e.g. changing a setting in Task Switcher and applying produces alle windows going blank / black
<smartboyhw> yofel, why it shows so.2.0.2? -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: you should've checked what packages were removed before just copying the release package list for the backports
 * smartboyhw never got THAT error during build
<yofel> 2.0.1
<smartboyhw> yofel, dh_install: libkgapi2-2 missing files (usr/lib/*/libkgapi2.so.2.0.2), aborting
<smartboyhw> .............
<Riddell> tester56: I changed from cover switch to flip switch, clicked apply, all works good
<shadeslayer> yofel: true
<Riddell> tester56: I would guess it's graphics card specific?
<shadeslayer> No KDE 4.11 for Quantal/Precise then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: quantal in staging PPA says /topic
<yofel> pykde you mean
<shadeslayer> yofel: but then alot of things depend on pykde4 4.10?
<shadeslayer> like kate I think
<yofel> they do depend on pykde, but do they need 4.10?
<tester56> Riddell: I'll figure out later
<tester56> I am on nvidia-319 proprietary driver
<Riddell> tester56: mm I'm on Intel, I suspect that might be significant
<tester56> i'll try nouveau driver later 
<yofel> would need to check, I'm on nvidia-319 too but didn't notice any grave rendering issues
<yofel> (if anything the only one I had was caused by nvidia-310)
<tester56> yofel: have you tried changing and applying a setting in Task Switcher?
<yofel> that's where again?
<tester56> seach task switcher in kickoff
<tester56> switch for example the visualitzation method
<Riddell> how do you switch between nvidia and nouveau?
<tester56> booting a live cd ;-)
<yofel> hm, no, that's fine here it seems
<tester56> yofel: very weired 
<tester56> I'll reinstall my nvidia driver
<yofel> what do you mean with "blank" btw.?
<yofel> the window contents are black?
<tester56> yeah
<shadeslayer>  python-kde4-dev : Depends: python-kde4 (>= 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer> why that sounds like fun
<tester56> and some windows are 100% transluent 
<yofel> I got that when changing the display configuration back with nvidia-310, doesn't happen anymore with 319
<yofel> the translucent part I never saw
<smartboyhw> !screenshot | tester56 
<ubottu> tester56: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<smartboyhw> I think that will be better for us to understand the situation:)
<Tm_T> hey anything particular I should test on PPC ?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, you got your PPC power cord back?
<Riddell> we still have powerpc?
<smartboyhw> Yay, we don't need to depend on Lubuntu PPC testers anymore:P
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: indeed I bought some china made power supply
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, :O
 * smartboyhw warns Tm_T that it will explode one day:P
<Tm_T> finally found a cheap one
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: so will I ... wait what
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks for fixing, it builds now:)
 * smartboyhw hates powerpc actually
<smartboyhw> Making developers and packagers having to spend time making it work on powerpc
<tester56> okay i have found the reason: i am using a script that install all my packages on a new install ... i seem to have used an old version this time that install nvidia 304 ... 
<yofel> I guess there's enough people that still use it
<tester56> sorry for the wrong informations
 * tester56 is using nvidia-304 actually
<shrini> Riddell: hi
<shrini> how can i contribute to kde or kubuntu by testing?
<shrini> is kde uses autopilot for testing?
<shadeslayer> shrini: I started writing some autopilot scripts
<shadeslayer> needs more love though
<shadeslayer> shrini: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+junk/autopilot
<shrini> shadeslayer: awesome
<smartboyhw> shrini, we also have image testing pre-release:)
<Riddell> shrini: mostly hang around on the irc channel until something needs testing
<Riddell> shrini: want to be added to the !testers call?
<smartboyhw> How long have we NOT used !testers?
<Riddell> I've used it plenty
<shrini> Riddell: what is that call?
<Riddell> shrini: a ping to anyone who's offered to help test things
<smartboyhw> shrini, it calls testers when needed:)
<yofel> shadeslayer: that test would fail on my system btw. ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: what
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> wfm
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> is alt+f1 the default now? Because for me it's "None"
<shadeslayer> but then I'm on saucy
<shadeslayer> oh
<shrini> great
<shadeslayer> Wasn't alt+f1 always the default
<shrini> Riddell: please add me
<smartboyhw> Yeah, we got a new tester!
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shrini> :-)
<smartboyhw> How long have we not used !ninjas BTW?
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe you added the plasmoid manually?
<shrini> is it manual test or need autopilot script?
<shadeslayer> because the Kubuntu plasma init script sets it to alt + f1
<smartboyhw> shrini, manual normally, if we use !testers currently:)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> Yes, like that
<smartboyhw> :)
<Riddell> ubottu: no testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini for information.
<tester56> Riddell: would be nice if you could add me too :D
<Riddell> 13:16 <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Riddell> ubottu: no testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Riddell> 13:17 <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
 * smartboyhw wonders why the hell is shadeslayer not in the !testers factoid...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't think so....
<shadeslayer> I am
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I assume that test call was for shrini 's benefit and is not real
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, dunno, but then again this session is 3 years old. It sadly doesn't tell me whether I changed it or not
<Riddell> smartboyhw: he is
<Riddell> BluesKaj: right, sorry for the noise
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I mean, the factoid
<shrini> thanks for adding me
<smartboyhw> You miss one thing
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, either way, just set it to alt + f1 :P
<Riddell> shrini: want to test owncloud?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, np :)
<shrini> sure
<shrini> will love to do it
<shrini> i am new to testing
<Riddell> shrini: what release are you on?
<shrini> guide me on what to do
<shadeslayer> shrini: feel free to contribute to the autopilot tests if you have some experience there
<shrini> i am on Linux Mint 15 Olivia
<shrini> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> and hurray, Firefox KDE updated
<shrini> i am learning autopilot
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: why are you trying to open it twice btw.?
<Riddell> shrini: ah, harder to test kubuntu without being on it
<shrini> Riddell: i am Linux Mint 15 Olivia
<shadeslayer> yofel: first call is to open, second call is to close it
<smartboyhw> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<yofel> aah
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's the one
<smartboyhw> You need <reply>
<shadeslayer> yofel: though I think mouse support is broken, atleast in saucy
<shrini> Riddell: oh. is there any difference on kubuntu and mint wih kde?
<shrini> I am on KDe only
<smartboyhw> shrini, Linux Mint!?:O
<shrini> smartboyhw: yes
<Riddell> shrini: sure, they're different distros, mint will add or change a load of stuff
<shrini> Riddell: okey
<shrini> will install kubuntu and update you all
<smartboyhw> yofel, aroof works on i386 too:)
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: factoid applied
<shrini> I am intestested in kde development too
<shrini> but not a c/c++ guy
<Riddell> shrini: find a bug and fix it :)
<shrini> know python
<shadeslayer> yofel: care to look at okular while I fix kdepim-runtime?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, thanks:)
<shrini> is it any possibloe to contreibute via python?
<shadeslayer> shrini: sure
<smartboyhw> shrini, try packaging:P
<shrini> where to start?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> shrini: find a bug in gdebi, or jockey, or usb-creator-kde and fix it :)
<shrini> Riddell: rite
<shadeslayer> actually, wasn't usb-creator-kde pretty bugged?
<Riddell> yeah I can point out obvious bugs in usb-creator-kde
<shrini> is there any page listing applications written in python and qt?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's not as buggy as usb-creator-gtk
<Riddell> shrini: apt-cache rdepends python-kde4
<smartboyhw> We have complained about it for at least a WHOLE YEAR
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait, let me get you the bug number
<yofel> smartboyhw: what was up with the tests again?
<yofel> ah
<yofel> I remember
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<smartboyhw> 1196977
<shrini> Riddell: yes. that command gives some list
<shrini> will check for the
<shrini> m
<Riddell> shrini: the most important thing is to hang around in here, irc is the main means of communication :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<shrini> where to check the availalebus?
<shrini> sure
<Riddell> shrini: availalebus?
<shrini> available bugs?
<yofel> smartboyhw: just to give it a try
<shrini> where to check the available bugs for any given software?
<Riddell> shrini: depends on the app, gdebi jockey usb-creator-kde are ubuntu things so they're in launchpad.net/ubuntu
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
<shrini> okey
<shrini> fine
<shrini> moving to a meeting noiw
<shrini> will meet you all
<shrini> after isntalling kubuntu
<shrini> today night
 * smartboyhw is trying to figure out what KDE project should he start on programming
<tester56> sessionk :D
<smartboyhw> tester56, meh
<tester56> would be very sensible
<smartboyhw> tester56, really? Seriously? Are you sure?
<tester56> sure ... a fast starting plasma session is always sensible 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no, but ask dantii about what makes sense in terms of looking at it (he was talking about it in here recently)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, looking at it = ?
<Riddell> Subject: [Announce] Qt 5.1 released
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if it makes sense to have it in a PPA or something, I don't know
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/ for the first one, OK let me ask for the second
<tester56> right now it is not ready as it does not start kcm modules
<smartboyhw> We do have already neon though
<tester56> so you don't get a fully working plasma at the moment without further changes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, probably not a PPA, just use neon
<smartboyhw> If one day it's stable enough, I can provide PPAs.
<smartboyhw> and probably, package it into Ubuntu.
<tester56> but it would definitely be sth. that makes sense to a wider range of users
<tester56> (imho)
<tester56> dantii told me right now he is very busy with his email client ...
<tester56> and there are no other devs yet for sessionk
<tester56> right now
<smartboyhw> tester56, the first patch I would provide is actually a README. (LOL)
<tester56> lol
<smartboyhw> yofel, great thanks!
<shadeslayer> LP is soooo slow
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why?
<shadeslayer> too many packages in the PPA
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, which? Staging PPA?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> times out
 * smartboyhw thinks they should do some PURGING
<smartboyhw> s/they/we/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "thinks we should do some PURGING"
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um armhf simon wasn't fixed
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what wasn't fixed about it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, qreal again
<smartboyhw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144079254/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.simon_0.4.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> error: no matching function for call to 'qBound(qreal, double&, qreal)'
<Riddell> hmm, the usual
<smartboyhw> guys, has anyone here tried out KLyDE yet?
<yofel> smartboyhw: I'll upload
<smartboyhw> yofel, greato
<shadeslayer> ENOTIME
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, for wut?
 * tester56 upgraded to nvidia-319 and the problem with black windows is still there! :-(
<shadeslayer> to do anything apart from regular Kubuntu stuff
<tester56> yofel: did you do a new install or just upgrading?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<yofel> upgrade here
<shadeslayer> need moar time
<tester56> yofel: nvidia-319 or nvidia-319-dev package?
<shadeslayer> ETRTS
<yofel> nvidia-319. I don't have the dev stuff
<tester56> are you using the default repo version or xorg-edgers ?
<yofel> default
<tester56> weired ... me too
<tester56> latest upgrades?
<yofel> A day old I think, I didn't get to updating yesterday
<tester56> I'm out of ideas now 
<tester56> the windows need to be resized to make the content appear again
<tester56> or i need to apply settings a second time 
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you think we can somehow add ordering by build status to the build page
<shadeslayer> with some fancy js
<shadeslayer> so that we can order the FTBFS builds at the top
<yofel> possibly, but I can't tell you offhand how
 * yofel hides, bbl
<yofel> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<yofel> yaay
<tester56> yofel: does not happen in project-neon session
<yofel> :/
<tester56> why :/?
<yofel> no idea, maybe it's something in the cache? or some old setting?
<yofel> what rendering option are you using for kwin?
<yofel> I'm on OpenGl 3.1 / Raster
<tester56> tried them all opengl 2.0, 3.0 all vsync options
<yofel> then I'm clueless
<tester56> even tried guest session (in case it was cache) did happen there too
<tester56> but in project neon it does not happen
<tester56> so if it was a bug it's fixed upstream 
<yofel> could some MOTU please sponsor https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+files/libkgapi_2.0.1-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc - thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: if either one of us were MOTU's this wouldn't have been an issue :P
<shadeslayer> didn't we resolve to apply for MOTU status at some point?
<yofel> true...
<yofel> we did, but things came up and...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> yofel: onto it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yofel: still going for the two -dbg packages?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<smartboyhw> This libkgapi is going to cause a lot of NEW :P
<Riddell> uploaded libkgapi
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/ thanks
<tester56> does anyone know the GLX_EXT_buffer_age state in kwin?
<tester56> does not seem to be implemented right now
<tester56> btw: i am experiencing some kwin performance regressions on saucy ... kwin uses heck a lot more cpu (using nvidia proprietary)
<tester56> watching videos (not fullscreen)
<tester56> i tried disabeling sync to vblank ... did not change the behaviour ... opengl backend does not seem to matter 
<smartboyhw> yofel, er, you still didn't add the packaging bug for me;(
<smartboyhw> I think I will have to manually close it then
<yofel> ooops
<shadeslayer> tester56: please report a bug upstream
<tester56> okay i have found the reason ... it is the new sync to vblank
<shadeslayer> bah
 * shadeslayer waves fist at okular
<tester56> only when sync to vblank is disabled the cpu usage reaches normal levels
<tester56> als sync to vblank options are cpu intense with automatic being the worst
<Riddell> !testers | test owncloud update on raring http://ec2-54-224-232-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how!?!?!?!!?
<soee> oh you, again?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, username, password?
<tester56> the new sync to vblank options are more reliable than the old implementation bug ... but consume too much cpu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: username / pw?
<Riddell> jr/hello
<shadeslayer> that reminds me
<soee> tester56, black window content area ?
<shadeslayer> why is your root password on your machine hello -.-
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<tester56> soee: no ... sync to vblank consuming too much cpu 
 * smartboyhw has uploaded libkfbapi 1.0 to ownCloud (for fun:P)
 * shadeslayer uploads a blurry pic of spain
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :I
<smartboyhw> Whoa, :I that's a nice symbol!
<smartboyhw> :A
<smartboyhw> :B
 * tester56 uploaded snapshot1.png
<tester56> c ya!
<Riddell> shadeslayer, smartboyhw: bits I changed were using the built in pdfjs, timepicker, fontawesome, php-aws-sdk, php-sabre-dav, php-sabre-vobject, php-seclib
<Riddell> so check those work if you can work out how
<shadeslayer> ah just a sec @ pdf.js
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pdfjs doesn't work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does for me using firefox
<shadeslayer> hm, sec
<Riddell> http://ec2-54-224-232-46.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/index.php/apps/files  click on FCC
 * shadeslayer checks his owncloud instance
<Riddell> and rekonq
<Riddell> right, same thing on quantal
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Riddell> http://ec2-107-21-174-83.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> root/a  is the mysql password
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait, what's pdfjs supposed to do?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, database name?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: view PDFs
<Riddell> smartboyhw: whatever you want I'd think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it works on FF
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what does?
<smartboyhw> Database name: owncloud_quantal_jr
<smartboyhw> Riddell, pdfjs
<smartboyhw> Uploaded a .jpeg to quantal (actually, that's Nicholas Skaggs)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what username/pass did you use?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, same as raring
<smartboyhw> Archive builds don't really build fast
<smartboyhw> libkgapi saucy powerpc build start in 2 hours
<Riddell> powerpc is always slow, but then nobody cares about it
 * smartboyhw yawns
<smartboyhw> Looks rather relaxing now:)
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> yofel: any recommendations on what to do with okular
<shadeslayer> because we'll need to remove the plasma okular app
<shadeslayer> and also somehow remove it from the control file
<yofel> control file I think not, it would be an empty package
<yofel> just remove the build-dep and the install file
<Riddell> who knows about apache
<Riddell> apache in precise is complaining about line 6 http://paste.kde.org/788342/
<Riddell> not unreasonably I'd say
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> hmm okay
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw I need a sed tip for also deleting the new line 
<yofel> what new line?
<shadeslayer> ed -e 's/plasma-active-dev,//g' -i debian/control  leaves me with http://paste.kde.org/788360
<shadeslayer> line 25
<yofel> see e.g. kde-runtime hook line 5
<yofel> sed has a delete line command
<Riddell> shr
<Riddell> tsk
<shadeslayer> aha
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1177823] qdbus needs qtchooser dependency to work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1177823 (by Patola)
<Riddell> ScottK: owncloud in bug 1079150 for SRU approval
<ubottu> bug 1079150 in owncloud (Ubuntu Raring) "Remove obsolete versions of owncloud " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079150
<shadeslayer> &*^&^
<shadeslayer> [ 91%] make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so', needed by `resources/kolabproxy/akonadi_kolabproxy_resource'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> !find usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so quantal
<ubottu> File usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so found in libboost-thread1.49-dev, libboost-thread1.50-dev
<shadeslayer> but ... but ... but libboost-thread1.49-dev is pulled
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> suggested packages
<shadeslayer> -.-
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> ...-...---.---.-.----.-.-.-.--.-----....-..-.-.-.-
<smartboyhw> Morse code!
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: that stuff is boring
<smartboyhw> Back here shadeslayer please help to complete http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.5_raring.html :P
<shadeslayer> also, seems like only kdeplasma-addons is remaining?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well that pleases the raring users, we got people in G+ asking already
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, dunno, there might be some more:P
<shadeslayer> I don't see any red
<shadeslayer> apart from kdeplasma-addons
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well red isn't the only standard
<shadeslayer> too damn hot
<shadeslayer> will do it tomorrow
<Peace-> mmm there is somethin  of strange here
<Peace-> just upgraded kubuntu and it did not boot 
<Peace-> grub just doesn't show up 
<Peace-> restored grub and it has been installed in the wrong partition i guess
<Peace-> infact if i select restore windows etc etc it starts kubutnu with grub
<Peace-> xD
<aseny> hi everyone i am new here and i want a good place to start learning Kubuntu development
<ScottK> Welcome aseny.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-04
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring in beta ppa, quantal in staging PPA | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring testing | 4.10.4 in raring-updates | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.5 is ready for testing in ninjas (raring)
<ubottu> 4.10.5 is ready for testing in ninjas (raring): Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<yofel> I only did a dependency check so far
<yofel> quantal and precise will follow later
<manchicken> Howdy
<manchicken> Anybody know where I can find QApt docs (if there are any)?
<soee> good morning
<valorie> manchicken: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<valorie> look at the bottom of that for more info
<valorie> sorta casual, but better than nothing, right?
<manchicken> No doubt.
<shrinivasan> hello all
<shrini> i installed kubuntu 13.04
<shrini> Riddell: I am ready with kubuntu 13.04 
<manchicken> Doesn't seem like QApt deals with sources.
<shrini> anybody there?
<shrini> i am fixing the issue 665632
<shrini> how to push the changes to the mainstream?
<shrini> Riddell: hello
<shadeslayer> shrini: is that in bugs.kde.org or lauchpad?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm using a quantal instance, plz don't shut down that one :)
<shadeslayer> ( ec2 quantal instance )
<shrini> shadeslayer: launchpad
<shrini> it is a kubuntu bug - little spell error only
<shadeslayer> can you give me a diff
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> shrini: branch the bzr branch, commit your fix, push it to launchpad and ask for a merge
<shadeslayer> please use bzr commit --fixes lp:665632 when committing
<shrini> shadeslayer: how to send you the diff?
<shrini> ok
<shrini> will do the commit
<shrini> i committed in my junk folder
<shrini> https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/+junk/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> what to do now?
<shrini> shadeslayer: ^^^
<shrini> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shrini/+junk/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/revision/64
<shrini> this my commit
<shrini> shadeslayer: hope you can see the diff there
<shadeslayer> sec phone
<shrini> shadeslayer: okey
<Riddell> bug 665632
<ubottu> bug 665632 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu: Grammar in OpenOffice,org slide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665632
<shrini> hi Riddell
<shrini> yes
<shrini> that is what i am working on
<shrini> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shrini/+junk/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/revision/64
<Riddell> lovely :)
<shadeslayer> shrini: check if https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/+junk/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu has a link called "Propose merge"
<shrini> shadeslayer: no such link
<shrini> Do i need to be a project member to apply for merge?
<shrini> applied for project
<shrini> waiting for project approval
<Riddell> ooh agateau back on ubiquity fixing
<shadeslayer> I think that's because you have +junk
<agateau> Riddell: :)
<shadeslayer> plz push to lp:~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> shadeslayer: what to do now?
<shrini> ok
<shadeslayer> agateau: can you have a look at my merge proposal as well :P
<Riddell> agateau: the most serious ubiquity problem is that it doesn't work from the arm images, I'm not sure what that mode is called
<shadeslayer> oem?
<agateau> shadeslayer: sure, do you have the url?
<shadeslayer> agateau: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/172045
<shrini> shadeslayer: pushing there now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: similar but oem mode works fine
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> there's *another* mode? :O
<shrini> shadeslayer: why we mention the project name two times?
<agateau> Riddell: sounds difficult to debug without proper hardware
<agateau> Riddell: or is it doable with qemu
<shadeslayer> shrini: it's usually : lp:~username/project/branch_name
<shrini> shadeslayer: ok
 * agateau is expecting super powerful laptop to be delivered in a few hours, should make those kind of things possible
<Riddell> agateau: I'm not sure, xnox any thoughts how to start it up in that mode?
<shrini> it seems it is pushing entire code
<shrini> why it is not pushing only the changeset?
<shadeslayer> because it's a new branch
<shrini> i think bazaar works  this way
<shrini> ok
<shadeslayer> nope, git works the same way
<xnox> Riddell: well it's same as boot CD - on the human icon, click Esc, select "Install now"
<xnox> aka ubiquity-dm installer
<shrini> shadeslayer: is there any page that explains the process of contributing via lp?
<shrini> so that i can share to all my friends
<shadeslayer> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<shrini> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> here it is
<shrini> it has the text "propose for merging"
<shadeslayer> Branch merges
<shadeslayer> Propose for merging
<shadeslayer> click that
<shadeslayer> Just add a small description of the change and hit "propose merge"
<Riddell> xnox: hmm that also works fine so must be more fiddly, I'll load up an arm image and look around
<shrini> shadeslayer: done
<shrini> shadeslayer: :-)
<shadeslayer> shrini: did you use --fixes when commiting?
<shrini> shadeslayer: yes. i dif
<shrini> i did
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> why are there so many unmerged revisions
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+merge/172992
<shadeslayer> shrini: where did you get the code from :S
<shadeslayer> and how are you on rev 64 when everyone else is on 564 @_@
<shrini> how to check that?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=64&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 64 | removed a bug in --enable-debug
<shadeslayer> shrini: where did you get the code from?
<shrini> from the project page only
<shadeslayer> which one?
<shrini> is there any command to show it?
<shadeslayer> I think you branched it from here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/saucy
<shadeslayer> which is the wrong repo
<shrini> yes
<shadeslayer> please branch from lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> ok
<shrini> shall i start it from scratch?
<shadeslayer> change files there, commit, bzr push --overwrite lp:~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> shrini: that, or you could just apply the diff 
<shadeslayer> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shrini/+junk/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/diff/64
<shadeslayer> download the diff ^
<shadeslayer> then use patch -p1 < /path/to/diff inside the branched folder
<shrini> shadeslayer: do we need to run the build scripts?
<shadeslayer> build scripts?
<shrini> make scripts?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
<shrini> ok
<shrini> I got the existing repo
<shrini> shall i directly change the files? or do I need to create a new branch for fixing this issue?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> branch repo -> hack hack hack -> overwrite your personal branch with new repo
<shrini> ok
<shadeslayer> hmm odd
<shadeslayer> yofel: The following packages have been kept back:
<shadeslayer>   kdesdk
<shadeslayer> for quantal
<shrini> shadeslayer: I pushed to lp:~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> shadeslayer: please check it
<shrini> shall i ask for merge?
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's there
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu still says rev 64
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=64&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 64 | removed a bug in --enable-debug
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell any objections to removing akonadi-facebook from seeds since it's in kdepim-runtime now?
<shrini> bzr push --overwrite lp:~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> Enter passphrase for key '/home/shrinivasan/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<shrini> Pushed up to revision 64.                                                                                
<shadeslayer> wrong repo much?
<shrini> i did overwrite as you said already
<shadeslayer> it should push rev 565
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=565&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 565 | Library changes for 27th July
<shadeslayer> ubottu: oh shut up
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shrini> haaha
<shrini> shadeslayer: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu trunk
<shrini> this is the command i used to get the code from lp
<shadeslayer> wrong branch much?
<shrini> OMG
<shadeslayer> its lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<shrini> super
<shrini> will do again
<shrini> bzr branch lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu trunk
<shrini> running this command now
<shrini> how to get the proper repo for any project?
<shadeslayer> trunk not needed, but whatever
<shadeslayer> each one is different
<shadeslayer> but usually it's lp:project-name
<shadeslayer> though not always
<shrini> ok
<shadeslayer> for eg all kde / qt packaging is in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/whatever
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's staging upgrade test?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeo
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> still upgrading though
<yofel> checking
<shrini> ok
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: you have so many ssh keys
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~yofel
<yofel> lol, I have one per system ^^
<yofel> well, hardware system
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> so which one should I copy to authorized_keys
<yofel> the t510 one
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> oh well
<shadeslayer> launchpad just gave me all of them
<shadeslayer> yofel: ubuntu@ec2-54-227-86-93.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer>  kdesdk : Depends: kdesdk-strigi-plugins (>= 4:4.10.80) but 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1 is to be installed
<yofel> uhm, can it be that you didn't backport meta-kde?
<shadeslayer> I did
<yofel> er no
<yofel> yeah, otherwise that wouldn't happen
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> it wasn't backported for some reason
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I don't see it in raring as well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do you vnc into the machine?
<yofel> btw. please also backport amarok from the beta ppa and upload a digikam rebuild as I did for raring
 * yofel should've written that down somewhere
<shadeslayer> kay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: start vncserver
<shadeslayer> oh, that's it? awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes go ahead and remove akonadi-facebook from the seeds
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.5 is ready for testing in ninjas (raring)
<ubottu> 4.10.5 is ready for testing in ninjas (raring): Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<yofel> I only did a dependency check so far
<yofel> (as I got 0 feedback so far)
<shadeslayer> yofel: will check on ec2 in a bit
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> :(
<BluesKaj> yofel, I'll be logging on to raring later today , I'll upgrade then 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can't start it for some reason
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: start what?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<shrini> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/fix-for-665632
<shadeslayer> yep, was using the wrong display number
<shrini> shadeslayer: got the rev no 565 now
<shrini> :-)
<lordievader> yofel: I can test this afternoon.
<lordievader> 4.10.5 on Raring that is.
<yofel> ok, thanks folks
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
 * shrini going for a coffee
<shrini> shadeslayer: propsed for merge
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do I have to ask Amazon to open ports or sth?
<soee> yofel, i can test it on pc here @ work 
<soee> yofel, 4.10.5 is in your ninja ppa ?
<shadeslayer> grrr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seriously, how does one get this to work -.-
<soee> can someone take a look: http://pastebin.com/JBzQeryj
<shadeslayer> gah
<soee> should i care about apport-kde and kdelibs5-plugins ?
<shadeslayer> silly ports
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> soee: what happens when you type : sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-plugins 
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/3VC2RrcF
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you backporting kdesdk-strigi-plugins ?
<shadeslayer> ruh roh
<shadeslayer> soee: that doesn't look good
<soee> :<
<shrini> shadeslayer: hi. is there any update for me?
<shadeslayer> shrini: please discard https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+merge/172992
<shadeslayer> everything else looks good in the new MR
<shadeslayer> soee: what does apt-cache policy
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> soee: what does apt-cache policy kdelibs5-plugins say
<shrini> shadeslayer: I deleted that merge request
<shadeslayer> thx
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/s95D9SM7
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> soee: did you add the ninjas PPA?
<shrini> thanks for the support
<soee> shadeslayer, yes the one belongs to yofel
<shadeslayer> did you apt-get update?
<soee> yes
<shadeslayer> because it should say ninjas there somewhere
<shadeslayer> but it does not
<shrini> shadeslayer: who will merge this?
<soee> hm wait it looks like its not active
<shadeslayer> shrini: someone who has time and commit access
<shrini> shadeslayer: awesome
<shrini> thanks for the patience
<shrini> I will blog the process i followed
<shrini> so that me and others can follow
<soee> shadeslayer, ok now only apport-kde is stopped
<soee> also i have info about missign pub key for this ppa
<soee> right ?
<shadeslayer> yeah, though you can add the sig
<shadeslayer> just a second
<shadeslayer> testing it on ec2
<shadeslayer> soee: sudo gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv b2c30b9a0945a8e2
<soee> shadeslayer, ok now gpg warning is missing
<soee> and apport-kde stopped, can i do dist-upgrade ?
<shadeslayer> what does sudo apt-get install apport-kde say?
<shadeslayer> soee: ^^
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/vmjjRUvM
<shadeslayer> okay, seems safe
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's a KDE upgrade issue
<soee> so ignore this one do upgrade
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still stuck on vnc?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah
<shadeslayer> I just didn't know how to do things
<Riddell> shadeslayer: get it to work?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> just need to backport one package
<shadeslayer> and then 4.10.90 for quantal will be ready
<shadeslayer> !info kdesdk-strigi-plugins saucy
<ubottu> kdesdk-strigi-plugins (source: kdesdk-strigi-analyzers): software development file format plugins for Strigi Desktop Search. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.90-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 17 kB, installed size 107 kB
<shadeslayer> why that is super odd then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's off?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's odd?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdesdk-strigi-analyzers wasn't backported to quantal
<shadeslayer> not sure why
 * shadeslayer listens to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k
<Riddell> Turnabout Jazz Soul - Track 8 - Godot - The Fragrance of Dark Coffee   now I want dark coffee
<shadeslayer> hah
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for Riddell
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to Riddell.
<soee> yofel, upgrade 4.10.4 => 4.10.5 done, no errors
<soee> (raring)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you try and click something in systemsettings using vnc over ubuntu@ec2-67-202-12-197.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> Riddell: password is aa55aa
<shadeslayer> port 5901
<shadeslayer> can't click a single thing
<agateau> Riddell: on the topic of ubiquity, while I am at it, any particular bug you would like me to look at?
<Riddell> agateau: slideshow in oem mode?
<Riddell> it doesn't work
<Riddell> doesn't show at all
<Riddell> so probably that's something needing to keep it installed rather than code in ubiquity
<agateau> Riddell: didn't we investigate this before raring release?
<agateau> iirc it was a missing package
<Riddell> agateau: yeah, and the fix I thought would work didn't seem to work
<agateau> so it's your juridiction :)
<Riddell> but yeah it is mine
<Riddell> agateau: there's stuff like adding a wifi setup page as features
<Riddell> agateau: there's a wiki page xnox has somewhere which would be nice to have screenshots on
<shrini> shadeslayer: added 3 more similar modifications
<shrini> thanks for your guidance shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> cool
<agateau> Riddell: regarding wifi, didn't you start it shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> did not start hacking on wifi
<Riddell> shadeslayer started the take a photo page
<shadeslayer> and then the gtk installer dropped
<shadeslayer> +it
<Riddell> but wasn't sure if we wanted it, I don't know if gtk side has that one
<shadeslayer> so I lost the motivation to merge it
<Riddell> bug 1195255
<ubottu> bug 1195255 in casper (Ubuntu) "No ubiquity on Kubuntu Netbook desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195255
<Riddell> also not really a fix in ubiquity
<Riddell> agateau: were you going to look at the theme to make it a bit less like suse?
<agateau> shadeslayer: oh ok
<Riddell> bug 1164239  is the arm issue
<agateau> Riddell: yes, will probably look at this as well
<ubottu> bug 1164239 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not start on kubuntu 13.04 arm image" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164239
<agateau> shadeslayer: oh ok, I was confused
<Riddell> bug 1171099  is the thing where we need it to run some reconfiguration before rebooting, that might be an ubiquity issue
<ubottu> bug 1171099 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Saucy) "kubuntu - plymouth not shown" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171099
<yofel> shadeslayer: wrt VNC, are you seeing kde 320459 maybe?
<ubottu> KDE bug 320459 in core "Unreliable input shaping in vnc" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320459
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, just wasn't connecting to the right port
<shadeslayer> vnc started on vnc :4
<shadeslayer> I kept trying on :1
<yofel> I meant the clicking in systemsettings
<shadeslayer> ah]
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> seems like it]
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> I canc click and open apps
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw 4.10.5 upgrade went smooth
<yofel> yeah, the window borders are usable, the window contents aren't
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw afiestas_ is proposing http://community.kde.org/KDE_Core/ReleasesProposal
<yofel> looking
<yofel> this is... interesting
<BluesKaj> yofel, I have , 4.10.90 on my raring install ...seems fine so far
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, I'm a bit worried about that schedule wrt. 14.04, though we'll probably be able to shove in 4.13.2 just before final freeze
<yofel> the shorter support timeframe is also something worrysome
<shadeslayer> yofel: the .4 and .5 releases are optional
<shadeslayer> and not completely eliminated
<shadeslayer> if someone backports fixes, then we'll get .4 and .5
<yofel> true
<shrini>  Riddell: shadeslayer: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2013/07/04/how-did-i-fix-a-bug-in-kubuntu-installer/
<shrini> blogged my expereence there
<shrini> thanks for your guidence
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<shadeslayer> shrini: though you don't need to branch another branch
<shadeslayer> once you branch it to trunk
<shadeslayer> you can just edit the files in trunk
<Riddell> shrini: cool, I might reblog that so it gets onto planet ubuntu
<shadeslayer> commit
<shadeslayer> and bzr push it to your branch on lp
<shadeslayer> anyway, gtg
<shadeslayer> yofel: Did I mention 4.10.5 is fine?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yes you did
<yofel> btw
<shrini> Riddell: awesome
<shadeslayer> cool
<shrini> Riddell: thanks a lot
<yofel> shadeslayer: where did you get that proposal from?
<shrini> read it once
<yofel> shadeslayer: and thanks for testing ;)
<shrini> and add comment in the blog if it needs any fix
<shadeslayer> yofel: just something that was tossed around in another channel, thought it'd be good to get more eyes on it from a distro PoV
<yofel> ok, thanks
<yofel> oh
<yofel> <strohel> http://download.kde.org/unstable/amarok/2.7.90/src/amarok-2.7.90.tar.bz2.mirrorlist we can publicly release as soon as mirrors show up. The release notes still need some love thought
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw have you ever thought about putting things in kubuntu-ppa/backports in ubuntu backports?
<yofel> kubotu: newversion amarok 2.7.90 http://download.kde.org/unstable/amarok/2.7.90/src/amarok-2.7.90.tar.bz2.mirrorlist
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197804
<smartboyhw> We have new Amarok!
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Riddell> my day is complete :)
 * shadeslayer nominates smartboyhw to package it since he's so excited
<smartboyhw> Give me an hour to whoosh out two guests and take a shower.
<yofel> shadeslayer: specific applications would be possible, e.g. kdevelop, amarok, possibly some specific digikam versions
<shadeslayer> nah, I was talking about SC
<Riddell> smartboyhw: best to take gossip about your threesomes to -offtopic :)
<yofel> the whole KDE SC would be impossible as the official backports require an rdep check
<smartboyhw> Riddell, threesomes!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?
<yofel> enjoy
<shadeslayer> bah :|
<yofel> we currently do that too, but very limited to our default or common kde apps
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's 4.10.90 Q right now? Do you want to finish that?
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's done, d_ed promised to test
<shadeslayer> though another test won't hurt :)
<yofel> k, from what I see amarok and digikam are missing. I'll do those later when I have time
 * yofel goes and does write that on the pad
<shadeslayer> need to backport precise then
<yofel> that'll be... fun
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: shouldn't be too much of an issue I think
<yofel> the things is...: boost
<shadeslayer> because I checked alot of the deps using rmadison and they were good enough for precuse
<yofel> but lets see what happens
 * smartboyhw shuts down so the computer can rest, been on for 12 hours to test XMir.
<yofel> oh, how did it work for you?
<smartboyhw> Fairly crap, even on Unity I get two mouse pointers
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> I think that's a feature
<shadeslayer> atleast I read about the 2 pointer thing in some release note document
<yofel> sure, just like I had no mouse movement anymore :P
<yofel> less movement distraction for the user
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, srsly/
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> I think the document said that the second moust cursor is stationary on the top left
<yofel> oh that, yeah
<yofel> that's freakin' annoying. But that's the current Mir watermark
<yofel> better than nothing I guess
<shadeslayer> 'watermark'
<apachelogger> can't they do a proper wartermark :P
<apachelogger> shouldn't it be like simple? pushing the saturation of some predefined pixels up by one I'd imagine
<yofel> there's supposed to be a proper one soon
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> to me it just seems like getting two mouse cursors is more work than having a static pixel color value manipulation :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think it's 2 mouse cursors
<shadeslayer> more like one cursor + a static image or sth
<yofel> it's a cursor icon in the top-left corner
<Riddell> "Subject: Kubuntu added you on Google+"  I have no idea what that means
<Riddell> is there a user account called Kubuntu?
<yofel> yeah, the one that's been there for quite a while already. Before they invented communities
<popey> looks like someone made one, yes https://plus.google.com/u/0/107577785796696065138/posts
<popey> should be a page not a person
<apachelogger> ah dbusmenu autoresolved \o/
 * apachelogger retriggers frameworks
<shadeslayer> hurray
<smartboyhw> Guys, where's the bug number for amarok again?
<shadeslayer> 1197804
<smartboyhw> Great, but let me update packages first
<smartboyhw> Bug 1197804
<ubottu> bug 1197804 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Please update amarok to 2.7.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197804
<apachelogger> with a bit of luck kdelibs should be building again and this time without qt4 pieces
<smartboyhw> Hmm, a new beta version. This doesn't sound good.
<smartboyhw> Oh 4.10.4 testing already?
<smartboyhw> s/4.10.4/4.10.5/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Oh 4.10.5 testing already?"
<smartboyhw> Hmm, how to deal with this patch?
<smartboyhw> The code has changed in CMakeLists.txt
<smartboyhw> so the patch can't apply.
<smartboyhw> Actually, it was missing one line of code that was supposed to be - ed
<smartboyhw> Nobody?
<yofel> which one?
<smartboyhw> yofel, um, debian_disable_qtscriptbindings_check_fix
<smartboyhw> .diff
<smartboyhw> Now, the MySQL one is even more interesting
<smartboyhw> There's a new thing called HINTS
<tester56> hi, how to set qt4 to default instead of qt5 ?
<smartboyhw> tester56, for what?
<smartboyhw> I mean, you don't install qt4-default?
<tester56> no because it removes ubuntu-sdk
<smartboyhw> tester56, ofc
<tester56> is there a config file somewhere where i could choose the default one ?
 * smartboyhw doesn't know
<yofel> smartboyhw:  debian_disable_qtscriptbindings_check_fix, that was splitted to 2 locations in CMakeLists.txt, so you'll have to renew the patch
 * yofel gone, bbl
<smartboyhw> tester56, well but if you set qt4 as default, ubuntu-sdk wouldn't work anyway
<smartboyhw> Since ubuntu-sdk requires Qt5
<tester56> thing is : ubuntu sdk doesn't find qt5 anyway ... i have to manually point to qt5 ... 
<tester56> damn it, ubuntu sdk depends on qt5-default, despite this qtcreator sets qt4 default (facepalm)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.
<ScottK> Please do.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also, don't forget to file a package removal bug and do a kubuntu-meta upload.
<manchicken> Okay, dumb question: when in KDE land, why is « std::cerr << "somestringhere" » not printing to stderr?
<manchicken> apachelogger: We need to start using the latest QApt, or at least backport their changes in.
<manchicken> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/news/226
<smartboyhw> Well, I thought JontheEchidna was responsible for packaging it...
<manchicken> I can code this stuff myself.... or I can use the thing that Jonathan Thomas coded.
<manchicken> Very possible.
<ScottK> Jonathan is usually on IRC.
<manchicken> Don't see him.
<ScottK> No, not ATM or yesterda.
<ScottK> y
<ScottK> He may be on vacation for the 4th.
<manchicken> I was about to go and code something to swim in sources files.
<manchicken> This is vacation, is it not?
<smartboyhw> manchicken, you don't *code* the packaging:P (except debian/rules and patches)
<manchicken> smartboyhw: I wasn't packaging. I'm also not talking about something Jonathan is said to have been packaging.
<smartboyhw> manchicken, you mean, to depend on it?
<smartboyhw> Well then:P
<manchicken> smartboyhw: Unless he's only reporting features he's pulling in.
<ScottK> manchicken: For old farts like us, he's young enough to still get forced by $PARENTS to go do stuff.
<manchicken> smartboyhw: I'm doing some stuff with kubuntu-debug-installer.
 * smartboyhw wonders when JontheEchidna will come back
<smartboyhw> manchicken, oh good
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :O
 * manchicken shudders
<manchicken> ScottK: I had kids so I could force them to do the stuff I didn't want to do when I was a kid but had to anyway.
<manchicken> All three of 'em. Sucks to be them!
<ScottK> manchicken: Of course.
<Riddell> oh it's an important US holiday today isn't it?
<ScottK> It is.
<Riddell> happy important US holiday americans
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * Riddell suspect ScottK isn't in holiday mode
<Riddell> manchicken: use KDebug() << "foo";
<ScottK> Sure am.  I just woke up 20 minutes ago.  Sleeping in until 11:30 is definitely holiday mode.
<manchicken> Riddell: I knew it was a dumb question :)
<manchicken> Riddell: It's blow sh?t up day.
<Riddell> manchicken: what are you working on?
<manchicken> Riddell: The day where we celebrate blowing various items up, be they industrial, agricultural, or household items.
<manchicken> Riddell: kubuntu-debug-installer, trying to figure out how to get the new sources added and then do update and all that jazz.
<Riddell> dear NSA/GCHQ, please note that manchicken does not speak for us in his terrorist tendencies
<manchicken> Riddell: I just discovered that there's an alpha version of QApt which may do the sources portion of this already.
<manchicken> Riddell: blowing sh?t up != blowing people up.
<ScottK> manchicken: You can assume that'll land eventually.  Don't redo those bits.
<manchicken> Riddell: Inanimate objects and invertibrates only.
<manchicken> I must say, kdevelop has matured quite a bit. The doc viewer is still difficult to work with, but I am very impressed with the program overall.
<Riddell> manchicken: I know some anarchist vegans who would not take kindly to that
<manchicken> Riddell: That's the lovely thing about human beings, if you try hard enough you can irritate or offend at least a significant number of them in a single act.
<manchicken> Riddell: I was a marxist vegan for four years... is that not close enough?
 * Riddell tries to picture manchicken as a marxist vegan and fails
<manchicken> I might just start using my SmashRun page as my "homepage" whenever a web form asks for one.
<manchicken> Riddell: Would you believe I've already run over 530 miles for the year/
<manchicken> Today is the last day of my 39-day run streak.
<manchicken> Ooh, yesterday's run put me at 540.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: package already removed
<shadeslayer> and 'No' >
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks
<shadeslayer> ?
<ScottK> For taking care of/checking on the removal
<shadeslayer> no I meant, what was the 'No' for :P
<shadeslayer> will upload kubuntu-meta tomorrow
<ScottK> OK
<manchicken> QApt has many deps for building.
<manchicken> At least the version in git.
<manchicken> Yay! I have the deps installed. Finally
<manchicken> Argh, I need to chroot all of this, don't I?
<manchicken> I am gonna go buy my kid a bike instead.
<manchicken> That sounds like an excellent use of time.
<tester56> yofel: As you are on nvidia-319: Have you experienced kwin using much more cpu in 4.11 than the cycles before?
<yofel> tester56: I didn't particulary notice it, but you're right. With vsync it uses ~6% CPU, without ~1% CPU on indle
<yofel> *idle
<tester56> yeah vsync is pretty bad in 4.11
<tester56> only disabling solves the problem
<tester56> compiled kwin with buffer_age today ...
<tester56> does not seems much better eihter :-(
<tester56> although it should be ...
<tester56> it seems the cpu has to do work the gpu should be doing ...
<lordievader> yofel: Wanted to test KDE 4.10.5 on Raring, but after a dist-upgrade I see I have 4.10.90, that is not a code name for 4.10.5 is it?
<yofel> not quite :D
<yofel> well, others tried it already so it's fine
<lordievader> Ah oke.
<ScottK> lordievader: You have the wrong PPA enabled then.
<lordievader> ScottK: kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu a yofel private ppa.
<yofel> wrong release? ninjas for raring has 4.10.5
<yofel> maybe you got it from staging or beta
<lordievader> Raring main, I'll check if proposed is enabled.
<lordievader> Nope pre-released isn't enabled.
<yofel> lordievader: apt-cache policy kde-runtime please
<lordievader> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844268/ Hmm there is some kubuntu beta ppa enabled it seems.
<snele_> I can test 4.10.5 for precise if/when it is available
<manchicken> There's gotta be a list of repo mirrors for 13.10 somewhere... wtf...
<yofel> manchicken: list of official mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<jabberwocky_> Kubuntu 13.10 is running without any problems here, pleasant experience. Good job guys!
 * jabberwocky_ installed 13.10 to test wayland multiseat setup (not multi-input shown as multiseat on phoronix and reposted all over the internet)
<manchicken> It's been a while since I've configured a chroot.
<manchicken> It's a lot less troublesome than I remember.
<soee> muon works on arch ?
<manchicken> soee: ArchLinux?
<ScottK> No idea.  You should ask on some Arch related place.
<ScottK> They've got their own package management system, AIUI, so it'd be surprising.
<soee> manchicken, yes
<manchicken> Why would an apt package manager work on a pacman system?
<ScottK> You can use yum to install rpms on .deb systems, so who knows.
<manchicken> I would be particularly surprised.
<manchicken> This would be more like yum working with deb repos.
<ScottK> Right.
<manchicken> Are we okay if I make this change to kubuntu-debug-installer depend on the new version of QApt?
<yofel> 2.0.65? That's the version we have in the dev release already
<yofel> so that's perfectly fine
<manchicken> Naw
<manchicken> 2.1
<manchicken> No, I'm wrong
<manchicken> No, I'm not wrong: 2.1: (as of 2.1 alpha)
<manchicken> That's what the changelog says.
<ScottK> qt4-x11 4.8.5 is in Debian, so it could use a merge.
<ScottK> manchicken: Did you look at what's in saucy?  It may be there already, but if not, it's definitely planned for this cycle, so it's safe to assume it'll be there.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Heya.
<manchicken> 2.0.65
<ScottK> manchicken: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: manchicken is working on the kubuntu-debug installer and he's trying to see what qapt features will be in saucy.
<ScottK> manchicken: ^^^ there's your man.  Discuss.
<manchicken> Version: 2.0.65-0ubuntu1
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: From the ChangeLog, it looks like the sources list functionality is supported in the latest beta.
<manchicken> Which could save time on developing this feature.
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: Yes, that should be mostly feature complete at this point.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Do you think this is going to be in 13.10?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: yup, definitely
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> Can I code against your git repo for now?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: Sure. The API shouldn't change too drastically I don't think. In fact, if you have any suggestions API-wise I'd be glad to hear them.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> That invitation may result in meddling. Just warning ya :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<manchicken> I'm still setting up my chroot.
<manchicken> My 1.5mbps connection can't really handle this.
<manchicken> I ordered faster service last night, but it won't be here until Tuesday.
<JontheEchidna> I hear ya. The connection where I am is a 3 mbps. (They kindly doubled it for free a couple months back)
<JontheEchidna> still a bit pitiful compared to the 20 mbps I get at my apartment though
<manchicken> They keep telling me know when I ask.
<manchicken> You in the US?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<manchicken> I'm in Mahomet, IL. We get a choice between fast and unreliable or slow and rock solid.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: happy independence day :)
<manchicken> I've been using the later.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: thanks!
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: You gonna blow some stuff up today?
<shadeslayer> fireworks all sorted out?:
<yofel> happy independence day to all US folks here
<yofel> I totally didn't realize that it's the 4th ^^
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: dunno. I'm currently at my parents house over break from university, so it's up to them.
<manchicken> I'm gonna run 10 miles, char the flesh of lesser mammals and land-fowl, and then watch trained professionals burn through about two tons worth of various combustible substances.
<JontheEchidna> haha
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> I had leftover pizza and ran 2 miles, if that counts for anything :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: does the US have a day where they show their military might?
<manchicken> shadeslayer: That's every day.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: not really, unless you count our adventures in the middle east
<shadeslayer> ^the answer I was hoping for, but not the one I needed right now ;)
<manchicken> Which answer did you need?
<manchicken> We're all about meeting needs around here.
<shadeslayer> well, India has a 'Republic Day' which feels like a big ego boost for everyone -.-
<shadeslayer> which is different from our Independence day
<yofel> still better than our German day of unification that has the emotional substance of a pencil
<shadeslayer> aha, apparently you guys have a Constitution day
<shadeslayer> which is equivalent to our Republic Day
<manchicken> shadeslayer: We've got several days like this: memorial day, veteran's day, labor day (which has been hijacked as a patriotic holiday somehow), independence day, presidents' day, Lincoln's birthday, and then there are religious holidays which always morph into "God bless the USA." :)
<shadeslayer> hah
<manchicken> shadeslayer: So, when I say "every day," I'm not entirely sure I'm exaggerating. The only difference is that in the US, we don't get off work for them :)
<shadeslayer> manchicken: if it helps, I'm reasonably certain that almost every day in India has some sort of regional religious day
<shadeslayer> heck, my state has a Haryana Day
<shadeslayer> found that the hard way
<manchicken> Heh
<shadeslayer> Haryana = name of my state
<manchicken> I have folks at work who are fasting one day a week every day of the week.
<manchicken> Makes a simple question like "does anybody want to go for lunch?" much more complicated than it needs to be :)
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<manchicken> I think Tuesday is my favorite, it turns out there's a god in the form of a monkey which is fasted for on Tuesday. :)
<shadeslayer> Hanuman
<manchicken> I like monkeys.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: yeah, alot of people do that
<shadeslayer> for eg. I can't get a haircut on a Saturday
<shadeslayer> can't buy new metal things on a Saturday
<manchicken> The question is whether there is a chicken god.
<shadeslayer> can't eat eggs on Tuesdays
<shadeslayer> and there are probably a bazillion other things that you can't do for certain days of the week :P
<manchicken> Wow
<manchicken> That's impressive that people can remember that stuff... it sounds very complicated.
<manchicken> Is there a chicken god though?
<shadeslayer> hah no
<shadeslayer> manchicken: most hindu's are Vegetarian
<shadeslayer> though that is a really interesting question
<shadeslayer> for eg. hindu's can't eat beef because we worship cows
<shadeslayer> I wonder if we can't eat chicken because someone worshipped chickens 
<shadeslayer> TBH I've never understood why hinduism is such a predominatly vegetarian society
<shadeslayer> manchicken: http://i.imgur.com/VclU4ow.jpg
<manchicken> shadeslayer: LMFAO
<manchicken> shadeslayer: That's hilarious. Almost as funny as when they say the same thing about Jesus.
<manchicken> Actually, it's funnier, since so many of them were taught the whole 1776 story in school.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: something is going wrong
<shadeslayer> horribly horribly wrong
<manchicken> shadeslayer: The date is one of the few things they teach American children in social studies which is actually reliable.
<manchicken> (though July 4th wasn't the actual date)
<shadeslayer> but you got independence from them Aliens today!
<manchicken> Heck yeah
<shadeslayer> Independence Day was the first movie I watched on DVD :D
<shadeslayer> or rather CD's
<shadeslayer> the player had a 3 CD loading drive @_@
<shadeslayer> the second one was titanic
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I got the chroot set up and I have libqapt set up. Yay, this sources setup looks like it'll save me a bunch of time.
<shadeslayer> lxc ftw
<shadeslayer> manchicken: y u no lxc
<manchicken> lxc?
<shadeslayer> linux containers
<manchicken> Virtual machine?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<manchicken> Never set it up before.
<shadeslayer> chroot on steroids as the man page likes to say
<manchicken> I don't need steroids :)
<shadeslayer> manchicken: basically just run : sudo lxc-createsudo lxc-create -n SOME_NAME -t ubuntu -- -r RELEASE     
<shadeslayer> manchicken: and it'll do everything
<manchicken> Fun.
<shadeslayer> eh, too many lxc-create calls
<shadeslayer> sudo lxc-create -n SOME_NAME -t ubuntu -- -r RELEASE
<shadeslayer> and it caches debs, so you can make more of them super fast
<manchicken> Nobody tells me these things :)
<shadeslayer> I just did :P
<shadeslayer> manchicken: lxc is relatively new I think
<shadeslayer> atleast I only learnt about it 2-3 months ago
<manchicken> Meh, I've already got chroot set up.
<manchicken> Screw it.
<manchicken> I want to write code, I've been screwing around with environment too long, and I've only got an hour before I have to go run.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: what do you want to do though? Hack on KDE?
<manchicken> shadeslayer: I'm hacking on kubuntu-debug-installer... or trying to :)
<shadeslayer> aha
<manchicken> Is there a way to make the KDevelop doc browser pop out in its own window? I'm on an 11.6" box here :)
<shadeslayer> use assistant
<manchicken> shadeslayer: You are nothing but a well of ridiculously useful information today.
<shadeslayer> heh
 * yofel goes generating l10n
<yofel> for 4.10.5
<yofel> I updated the l10n guide btw. so people actually find the correct branches
<shadeslayer> yofel++
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I'll be glad when we I don't have to do that for precise anymore, that's still the old l10n packaging
<yofel> s/we//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "I'll be glad when  I don't have to do that for precise anymore, that's still the old l10n packaging"
<yofel> shadeslayer: added some things at the bottom, understandable? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<shadeslayer> yes
<manchicken> kDebug() is hard to set up. I'm not sure why it showed up in the dialog one time and not the other.
<manchicken> Either way, time to go run. I'll see you guys later.
<yofel> kDebug is controlled by kdebugdialog
<yofel> run kdebugdialog in krunner and enable what you need
<yofel> though I'm not so sure how that works for locally compiled stuff
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/ppa, quantal/ninjas WIP, precise/ninjas WIP | 4.10.4 in raring-updates | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hi
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how are you?
<Riddell> i'm awesome
<ahoneybun> great
<ahoneybun> I need some help with partitionmanager
<ahoneybun> merging it
<ahoneybun> here is what I get with bzr status http://paste.kde.org/789464/
<Riddell> ug, using bzr UDD branches
<ahoneybun> oh
<Riddell> I really don't know what all those conflicts are
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> trial and error then lol
<Riddell> jings look at this https://merges.ubuntu.com/p/partitionmanager/partitionmanager_1.0.3-2.patch  it's got the diff for stuff in the upstream tar
<Riddell> all you care about is the stuff in debian/
<Riddell> that's why UDD was never going to work
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I can take you through it how I'd do it if you want
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at bzr diff and it shows things to do with the src the cpp files and what not
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yea sure
 * Riddell starts an ec2
 * ahoneybun starts his PS Vita
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ubuntu@ec2-54-227-97-38.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> ahoneybun: byobu
<ahoneybun> busy
<Riddell> ahoneybun: voila
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so I grabbed our version, grabbed debian's version
<Riddell> ahoneybun: merged the changelogs
<Riddell> then diff -u the two debian directories
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<Riddell> reviewed the changelog to see what happened last merge
 * ahoneybun confused
<Riddell> reviewed what's changed since
<Riddell> and kept anything relevant
<ahoneybun> well I get that parts
<ahoneybun> I just pulled the one from lp
<Riddell> only thing to keep is that man page
<ahoneybun> still a but
<ahoneybun> bit confused
<ahoneybun> so you bzr pulled the version from lp?
<ahoneybun> and from debian?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: no I just apt-get sourced it
<Riddell> and for debian I went to http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/partitionmanager
<ahoneybun> oh that
<Riddell> and dget the .dsc
<ahoneybun> wget?
<Riddell> dget on a .dsc uses wget to download the .dsc, debian.tar.gz and .orig.
<ahoneybun> so apt-get source partitionmanager ?
<Riddell> yep (assuming you're on saucy)
<ahoneybun> nope
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-05
<ahoneybun> has the same versions
<Riddell> ok
<ahoneybun> and dget on that page?
<ahoneybun> what do you mean merged the changelogs?
<Riddell> copy the link to the .dsc from http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/partitionmanager
<Riddell> and dget that
<Riddell> to merge changelogs I start with the debian package
<Riddell> dch -i to add a new entry with ubuntu1 on the end of the version number
<ahoneybun> where is the deb version? in current or in partitionmanager?
<Riddell> version of what?
<Riddell> current/ has the saucy package
<Riddell> debi/ has the debian package
<Riddell> and ~ has what I've been working on
<Riddell> that's just how I tend to organise things
<Riddell> 01:02 < Riddell> to merge changelogs I start with the debian package
<Riddell> 01:02 < Riddell> dch -i to add a new entry with ubuntu1 on the end of the version number
<Riddell> then I copy the ubuntu changelog and paste it into the working one at the place where they diverged
<Riddell> and delete the old debian one below that
<ahoneybun> so 
<ahoneybun> cd debi
<ahoneybun> and dch -i to add new entry like we did in digikam
<Riddell> I keep debi untouched
<Riddell> and copy it into a working directory
<Riddell> to work in
<Riddell> then dch -i to add new entry
<ahoneybun> oh copy the debi into the ubuntu changelog?
<Riddell> copy the debi/ package into another directory to do your work in
<Riddell> and in that package run dch -i then merge in the ubuntu changelog
<ahoneybun> I'm not getting the merge concept, is that copying the debian changelog to the ubuntu's one?
<Riddell> I start with the package from debian 
<Riddell> and copy the ubuntu changelog into that where they diverged
<ahoneybun> ok I'm in the debi one
<Riddell> ahoneybun: let me show you
<ahoneybun> so copy the most recent changes into the debi
<ahoneybun> maybe I should just stick with the Docs
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so they diverged at 1.0.2-1
<Riddell> so I copyied the ubuntu changelog and pasted it in above 1.0.2-1
<ahoneybun> let me see
<Riddell> (this is how I do merged changelogs, there's other ways to do it)
<ahoneybun> I don't know emac
<ahoneybun> get out of there please so I can see the ubuntu changelog
<Riddell> all yours
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Riddell> I don't think you can open more than one file in nano so I don't know how to take stuff from one file and paste it into another
<ahoneybun> klipply?
<ahoneybun> klipper
<Riddell> it's too big for that
<ahoneybun> I see he 1.0.2-1
<ahoneybun> the
<ahoneybun> So I would copy the things above that mark to the debi changelog?
<Riddell> yeah so that's the most recent debian entry in the ubuntu changelog so you can tell that's where it diverged
<ahoneybun> so you copied the debi dir into the merge dir?
<Riddell> yes
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> I start with the debian package
<ahoneybun> small steps for me
<Riddell> then merge in any changes we want in ubuntu
<ahoneybun> how so? copy the ubuntu dir into there too?
<Riddell> no by looking at what's different and working out what we want to keep
<Riddell> so reading the changelog entries since the last debian merge
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Riddell> and doing a diff on the debian dirs to see what's different
<ahoneybun> this is the step in coping the ubu changelog to the deb one
<ahoneybun> thinking now nano is so simple
<Riddell> you could use kate
<ahoneybun> that is... oh yea
<Riddell> open sftp://ubuntu@ec2-54-227-97-38.compute-1.amazonaws.com/home/ubuntu/foo
<ahoneybun> but should learn emacs I guess
<Riddell> well that's a few evenings in itself
<ahoneybun> i see
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> how do I get out of emacs lol
<Riddell> control-x control-c
<ahoneybun> 2?
<ahoneybun> yea I can't do that
<ahoneybun> stupid nano
<ahoneybun> soooo much easier on my system with a GUI lol
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Yo, do you have the ability to add keys in this Alpha as well?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: seems you already did the work...
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: That looks like the only apt functionality that I'd be missing.
<Riddell> yo manchicken, did you get anywhere with docs on server script?
<manchicken> Riddell: There's a dump program for this.
<manchicken> What's the name of the Wiki again?
<manchicken> I can't remember.
<Riddell> moin?
<manchicken> yeah
<ahoneybun> moindump
<manchicken> http://moinmo.in/MoinDump
<ahoneybun> manchicken: I'm clueless on how to use it
<ahoneybun> I don't if I need to download something or what
<manchicken> ahoneybun: That wiki page I just put up has a usage example.
<manchicken> I think it dumps the whole thing at once.
 * ahoneybun is still lost but that is ok
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: nope. I'd like to have the functionality, but I've not found the time to do it
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Either I need to find an API for that, or I need to escape to the shell.
<manchicken> Fun.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: use diff in which debian dir?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: between the working one and the ubuntu one
<ahoneybun> k
<Riddell> diff -urN debian ../current/partition-1.3/debian
<Riddell> or similar
<ahoneybun> I just got all the things on my desktop
<Riddell> ahoneybun: voila
<ahoneybun> again I can't do anything
<manchicken> I'm also installing Ubuntu Touch, gonna learn me some qml as well.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think I need to go to bed now, got a meeting in the morning
<ahoneybun> ok
 * ahoneybun feels his head blowing up
<manchicken> Riddell: Should I hard-code these repo paths?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm also wondering if we should just import the key for the debug symbol repo by default :)
<apachelogger> manchicken: hardcode is fine, but you'll need to replace the series (raring, saucy etc...)
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I'm looking to see if there's a way to figure out which source the package belongs to.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm going to see if I can tie into LSB to get that.
<apachelogger> manchicken: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=about-distro.git&a=blob&h=e538125d861486ec37eab05fc9e8c97ea3bf8ee6&hb=86a3a96c70e6ae810e77615b3701da0886379e35&f=src%2FLSBRelease.cpp
<apachelogger> in case you need a class for that
<manchicken> Ooh. I'm googling to see if there's an existing API.
<apachelogger> there isn't
<manchicken> Except the one you just gave me :)
<apachelogger> lsbrelease is not really specified anywhere IIRC
<apachelogger> yeah, I mean in the context of a library :P
<manchicken_> Yay
<manchicken_> Ubuntu Touch is missing... almost everything.
<manchicken_> I'm wondering if their timeline for early 2014 might be a bit to ambitious.
<ahoneybun> manchicken_: many things may not be on there just yet
<ahoneybun> but might not mean that they do not have them almost ready
<manchicken_> ahoneybun: Most of the things aren't there yet.
<ahoneybun> oh
<manchicken_> ahoneybun: SMS client, clock settings (I couldn't figure out how to change the timezone from London).
<manchicken_> You name it, you've got about a 70% chance it's not there.
<ahoneybun> manchicken_: I did not see anysettings really
<ahoneybun> hell there thing only works really on GSM phones
<manchicken_> They're buried in apps.
<ahoneybun> ?
<manchicken_> The gestures aren't terribly intuitive. I suspect they're going to have a demo mode at first, similar to what Android has, but it took a lot of futzing to find it.
<ahoneybun> yea a bit odd
<manchicken_> If you swipe left to center and then tap the Ubuntu logo, then swipe from the right to center, scroll down, you'll find settings.
<ahoneybun> tbh I like the look of jolla
<manchicken_> Yeah, but won't it only run on those lumia derivatives?
<ahoneybun> i have no idea
<ahoneybun> Just like it lol
<manchicken_> It looks nice, and it is Qt.
<manchicken_> I'm glad I am keeping my S3, it lets me play with things without so much worry :)
<ahoneybun> what carrier?
<manchicken_> At&t
<ahoneybun> oh
<manchicken_> ?
<ahoneybun> I have verzion
<manchicken_> Gotcha.
<manchicken_> The whole CDMA/GSM nonsense is just that.
<manchicken_> While there are technical trade-offs for both technologies, I can't help but feel like these devices are only partial to a specific technology to prevent people from switching.
<ahoneybun> manchicken_: way to make more money for everyone but the users
<manchicken_> JontheEchidna: You have no idea (or maybe you do) how much easier your stuff made my life.
<manchicken_> JontheEchidna: I have a patch for QApt, I added your dup check.
<manchicken_> JontheEchidna: I'm going to push it to my github, it's pretty simple.
<manchicken_> JontheEchidna: It's nothing spectacular, but it's a dup check: https://github.com/manchicken/libqapt/commit/f534f1b8eec83b44af261ccd88a5975c782630e9
<manchicken_> Grumble... I can't get QApt to write the changes... weaksauce.
<manchicken_> I think it's because it's using dbus to write the file, and I have no earthly idea how to actually use dbus.
<manchicken_> Anybody know much about dbus?
<ScottK> apachelogger knows.
<ScottK> He knows everything.
<manchicken_> But is he here?
<manchicken_> I know he could help, it's his code what's breaking :)
<ScottK> He's in +0100 or +0200 or so, so it's possible.
<soee> good morning
<manchicken_> Hiya
<Mamarok> hi everyone, could you guys have a look at bugs https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321972 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321968
<ubottu> KDE bug 321972 in general "Amarok closes unexpectedly when any additional window (about, track details, add media, edit queue, etc.) closes." [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 321968 in Context View "Amarok crashes at startup" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> thisd seems to be Ubuntu specific, libgdk doing something very weird there
<Mamarok> looks really serious
<smartboyhw> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libamarokshared.so.1 needed by debian/amarok/usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0 (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<smartboyhw> No RPATH!!?!?!?!
<yofel> we usually don't use an rpath in the archive I think
<yofel> but that's not the point of that error
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> "I actually had this problem with an update from 'raring-proposed', but I reverted the updates and removed that repo, it wouldn't be nice to remove 'raring-updates' though!"
<apachelogger> of for crying out loud
<yofel> "A new version of Kubuntu is available" - wtf is up with that release upgrader
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna broke it again? :P
<yofel> dunno, this is raring
<apachelogger> yofel: which updates have recently landed in raring-updates?
<yofel> what's the issue even?
<apachelogger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157427
<Riddell> it should only show if the meta file on changelogs.ubuntu.com has got a new version added
<yofel> I did get an X update today
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> 1 week ago
<yofel> but now I'm trying to downgrade mesa to see if it'll fix this: http://paste.kde.org/789662
<yofel> so much for reliable drivers/mesa in ubuntu
<yofel> bug 1178843 is also about kdevelop not working
<ubottu> bug 1178843 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "kdevelop won't start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178843
<yofel> FWIW, kdevelop does run here
<apachelogger> .4 landed on monday?
<apachelogger> or did it land in proposed
<apachelogger> this is all very confusing
<yofel> if you mean mesa, that's in proposed
<yofel> let me try that actually
<apachelogger> 2013-05-11
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I think the problem is envrionmental
<apachelogger> if it occured as early as May this is really weird
<yofel> don't ask me, I'm totally clueless what those X window errors even are
<yofel> I only know something went wrong in X
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gtk...
<yofel> fuuuun
<yofel> that intel/mesa crash is triggered by me trying to disable VSync
<yofel> I do wonder why I can't use XRender though o.O
<yofel> wait what
<smartboyhw> yofel, RPATHs usually appear to me:P
<yofel> I can disable VSync when using OpenGL 2.0 or 1.2, but with 3.1 it crashes
<Riddell> From: Kubuntu Ninjas <noreply@launchpad.net>                                                                                                                 
<Riddell> Subject: didrocks deactivated by didrocks                                                                                                                    
<Riddell> didrock's doesn't love us any more :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heck.......:(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it makes sense though, isn't didrocks now at Unity dev?
<Riddell> he always has been
<Riddell> he just visited us briefly to compare how we work
<Riddell> which got him a lot of respect in my book
<smartboyhw> Great, this is the first time I am able to debuild amarok successfully!
<smartboyhw> And E: amarok: non-standard-toplevel-dir debian/
<smartboyhw> !?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<yofel> I think you somehow got the debian/foo folders into the binary package
<yofel> which shouldn't happen
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah that
<smartboyhw> got it
<smartboyhw> yofel, there is an icons dir in there it seems
<smartboyhw> Which is included in the package
<smartboyhw> yofel,  but that dir was included also in 2.7.1
<smartboyhw> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/amarok/saucy/view/head:/debian/amarok.install
<soee> yofel, did you read my message yesterday ? i tested 4.10.5 
<soee> you asked for it testers
<smartboyhw> soee, how's it?
<soee> smartboyhw, all fine
<smartboyhw> soee, GREAT
<smartboyhw> Hopefully, we can get 4.10.5 in raring-proposed soon
 * smartboyhw removes the 4.10.4 bits
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/ppa, quantal/ninjas WIP, precise/ninjas WIP | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> Ah, I get it.
<tsdgeos> guys any reason l10n in sayucy is still 4.10.80 ?
<smartboyhw> tsdgeos, :O
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no reason except our own absentmindedness, I'll fix today, thanks for the poke
<smartboyhw> Meh...;P
<Riddell> unless smartboyhw is volunteering? :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm doing amarok here.
<smartboyhw> I can do it later but
<smartboyhw> Let me finish this first
<Riddell> it just needs lots of bandwidth, an ec2 might help
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well ec2 then:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-54-227-97-38.compute-1.amazonaws.com  has access to you now
<Riddell> ahoneybun and me were using it for partitionmanager
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh wait, you will do the upload right?
<smartboyhw> good, I can't even branch it
<smartboyhw> Permission denied (again0
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand how come bzr needs ssh access for branching
<smartboyhw> W: amarok source: unknown-field-in-dsc debian-vcs-browser
<smartboyhw> Like, who did this?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I can upload from the ec2 if you want
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure, but I can'tbranch
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what are you trying to do?
<yofel> soee: yes, thanks!
<yofel> Riddell: btw. I saw you updated the language-pack branch for 4.10.80, and special reason for that? (As I usually don't touch it)
<yofel> s/and/any/
<Riddell> yofel: I didn't check if it was needed I just thought it was a good idea to update it at the start of a new SC release, if there's changed languages
<yofel> oh, good point
<smartboyhw> Riddell, branch the kubuntu-automation branch?
<Riddell> >rm -r .bazaar/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: try now, I removed by bazaar settings
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what script is used? calligra-l10n-package?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for SC?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yea
<Riddell> smartboyhw: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wah!
<smartboyhw> Let me finish amarok first then, seems the l10n process is complicated.
<smartboyhw> And also, what are the dependencies for a -dev package?
 * smartboyhw thinks he needs a -dev package for amarok
 * smartboyhw thinks he should rather copy from elsewhere
<Riddell> there's nothing that builds against amarok
<Riddell> so don't package a -dev
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, only copyright left to do.
<smartboyhw> yofel, how did you use grep to find about copyright info of each discrete file?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> Riddell: is panda postponed or abandoned?
<yofel> smartboyhw: somethin like: licensecheck -r * | grep "LGPL (v2 or later)" | cut -f 1 -d \: | xargs grep Copyright
<smartboyhw> yofel, great
<smartboyhw> What's the command to add info to patches?
<yofel> first grep filters files by license, second one searches in those files
<yofel> there is one?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I think so, I did use it before
<Riddell> apachelogger: abandoned until I can work out how to get NAT working on this router
<smartboyhw> !quilt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quilt
<Riddell> hmm, not NAT, port forwarding
<smartboyhw> :O :O :O :O ;O
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do you know?
 * yofel usually edits the patch by hand to add metadata at the top
<Riddell> smartboyhw: add info to patches?  emacs isn't it?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: thanks for pointing it out, I doubt it has anything to do with amarok in particular though, seem to me like a combination of qt-gtk, oxygen-gtk and possibly other stuff causes xerrors that gdk considers fatal; that's just a random guess though, I have yet to manage to reproduce it and complete envrionment information is only available in some random launchpad bug :S
<apachelogger> put it on my todo though
<apachelogger> i.e. I do strongly believe this has limited impact
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to be at akademy?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, amarok's debian/copyright looks not like the normal way:P
<smartboyhw> Not really um, debian format.
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell what should I do about these then?
<smartboyhw> Rewrite the ENTIRE thing? 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the editor at your ec2, how do I save a file?
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: You  up/
<tsdgeos> smartboyhw: use google ;.-)
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: mornin'
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sadly, no
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: When I QApt::SourcesList->save(), it doesn't seem to save.
<manchicken> I suspect it's a dbus authentication issue caused by my chroot setup.
<manchicken> I'm not quite sure how to fix this.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: in emacs? control-x control-s
<Riddell> smartboyhw: there's no requirement to change copyright files to dep-5 just leave it
<Riddell> "Jonathan Thomas (echidnaman) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay JontheEchidna still loves us!
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: yeah, you'd need a policykit instance running inside the chroot
<manchicken> how do I get that running? I have never used dbus or policykit before.
<smartboyhw> Wb JontheEchidna :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, alright
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: I've not tried to get it running inside a chroot before, but I'd imagine you'd have to install polkit-kde-1 and run /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<smartboyhw> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/.bzr/branch/lock): Tr
<smartboyhw> ossible: http does not support mkdir() 
<smartboyhw> What the hell is that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, now I can't push....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: because it's on an http checkout
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Something's still missing, it bombed.
<manchicken> ** (process:31381): CRITICAL **: polkit_agent_listener_register_with_options: assertion 'POLKIT_IS_SUBJECT (subject)' failed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<smartboyhw> What does that mean?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: to push you'd need an sftp checkout and your ssh keys
<smartboyhw> Uh god.
<smartboyhw> Any good method to copy the ssh keys over?
<smartboyhw> And to checkout using sftp?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: scp but make sure you kick me off the server first
<Riddell> no need for a fresh checkout, just bzr push lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd will also need to be running as root if it's not already
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to kick again?
<smartboyhw> I think someone should write an EC2 guide.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: kill me bash session
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how?
<yofel> why don't you just edit kde-10n-common locally, push, and then update on the ec2?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, might be better
<smartboyhw> Pushed
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I got that running, and the installer is giving me fewer errors, but it's still not saving the file.
<manchicken> I'm gonna debug the save.
<manchicken> I think I found what dbus would be calling to save the file.
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell Run debian/build-l10n.sh  it doesn't exist!
<Riddell> ubuntu@domU-12-31-39-06-E2-03:~/kde-l10n-common>ls debian/build-l10n.sh 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes it does
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah there
<yofel> ^^
 * smartboyhw decides to be a fool by running the script LOCALLY:P
<smartboyhw> Yes!
<yofel> that should still have worked, though it might've taken a while ^^
<smartboyhw> It's now downloading -de
<smartboyhw> Not bad, average 450 kB/s
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun, how did you get on?
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> what?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, it basically means how are you doing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, teach me some English customs plz.....
<ahoneybun> lol
<smartboyhw> Hmm, now at -nl alreadyu
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you'd need to ask an English person
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did you get on with the merge?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any English person here/
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I left it where you had it..
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ahoneybun> was a bit lost still 
<ahoneybun> but thats ok
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: I'm not too happy with Sony about my PS Vita
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, lol
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: I have to use a program from them to add conten
<ahoneybun> t
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel if you want to review this possible piece of mess, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/amarok_2.7.90-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc
<yofel> is that in bzr? 
<smartboyhw> yofel, not yet, I want you guys to review before I put all these changes into bzr
 * yofel usually reviews from bzr
<smartboyhw> I don't want to mess up bzr just yet.
<yofel> just make it UNRELEASED
<smartboyhw> yofel, well here's a diff https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/amarok_2%3A2.7.1-0ubuntu3_2%3A2.7.90-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1.diff.gz
<ahoneybun> did anyone get vm's ext pack working to use ext usb 2.0?
<agateau> xnox: ping
<xnox> hola
<agateau> xnox: hi, last time we discussed ubiquity, I said I did not like how all frontends were defined in the same files.
<agateau> xnox: I played a bit with this, and have come up with a way to define them in different files, I wonder if this is something you would be interested in
<xnox> agateau: make a merge proposal and/or email ubuntu-installer@ i'm not the only person on the team in charge of ubiquity.
<xnox> agateau: a change like that should have a quick discussion. but from my point of view should be ok.
<xnox> agateau: given that you will be happy to unwind / decouple existing ones =)
<agateau> xnox: ok, I have only done the work for language so far, I wanted to get some feedback before I split them all
<xnox> agateau: i'm not at all sure how that will affect debconf-frontend as that is closely coupled with shared logic between gtk/kde frontends.
<xnox> agateau: sure, post that language bit as a merge proposal or a patch to ubuntu-installer, as a proof of concept.
<agateau> xnox: ok, will do
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm since I'm now running script locally how do I suppose to get you upload the packages?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: umm you can't if they're on your machine
<smartboyhw> Riddell, damnit:P
<smartboyhw> Really, no method at all?
<yofel> not without him having ssh access to your system
<yofel> (that was the point of the ec2)
<smartboyhw> ................
<yofel> you can ofc. sftp all packages to the ec2
<yofel> though just re-running the script there would probably be faster
<smartboyhw> Em, someone give me the ec2 link, I shut it down already...
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-54-227-97-38.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> smartboyhw: 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh, can you turn it back on?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh no if you killed it then it's dead
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<smartboyhw> Give me another link then, I'll sftp the files
<Riddell> starting one up now
<manchicken> Argh, qDebug messages aren't showing up now. Fun :)
<smartboyhw> Sigh, no upload access:(, I need to work harder
<smartboyhw> And more accurate
<smartboyhw> (the latter is the most important0
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> That was a deeply ironic moment to miss the shift key.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-54-235-33-74.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smartboyhw> ScottK, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, copying
<Riddell> hum, I wonder what's wrong with these kdepim compiles I just put up https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepim&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> boost not installing?
<Riddell> ug one I uploaded to saucy, that's not right
<yofel> hm, that looks like kolabxml depending on unversioned boost which pulls in the wrong boost version
<yofel> 1.46 not 1.48
<yofel>   * Add kubuntu_access_control.diff and kubuntu_no_crash_without_kolab.diff
<yofel>     requested by kubuntu_no_crash_without_kolab.diff
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> c&p error? ^^
<Riddell> meh yes, should be Christian Mollekopf <mollekopf@kolabsys.c om>
<yofel> and please at least testbuild before uploading to the backports :S
<jono_> Riddell, ScottK I sent over an email with the call in details btw
<jono_> I am about to bring up the bridge
<ScottK> Got it.
<jono_> in a min
<jono_> thanks
<smartboyhw> o.O
<Riddell> jono_: got in, calling in
<jono_> ScottK, Riddell bridge is up
<smartboyhw> Oh good, the Kubuntu Mir Summit:P
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I don't think the dbus call is even making it through... I'm gonna have to troubleshoot this again later. What time are you usually on? It would be much easier to do this with you online :)
<jono_> smartboyhw, lol, not quite :-)
<smartboyhw> jono_, :-)
<smartboyhw> Heck, running the script may be better. Riddell you run it, the things are up in bzr already
<smartboyhw> I need to sleep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will initialize the script maybe
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and plz fix the /etc/apt/sources.list in the ec2 first (I will do it maybe)
<Riddell> go ahead
<manchicken> So kubuntu-debug-installer has code to add and save repos for debug symbols in there, but for some reason it isn't saving. I have a three hour drive ahead of me, so I'll get back onto this later.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, plz go into the ec2 and bzr the two branches and run the script, I REALLY HAVE TO BE ASLEEP
<Riddell> busy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meh?
<agateau> xnox: posted here https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/split-plugins/+merge/173241
<xnox> agateau: yeah, noticed. Should have requested the default reviewer.... ubuntu-installer team, instead of just me.
<xnox> agateau: requested from the team now.
<agateau> oh ok, thanks
<Peace-> Riddell: is there a way to install kubuntu without do the all isntallation process ? i mean something like "dd copy stuff"  into the drive 
<Peace-> :D
<Riddell> Peace-: not for one install, you can use the oem installer to do that but that needs more than one hard disk etc
<Riddell> Peace-: but a live cd install mostly is just copying everything to a hard disk then doing the setup needed to make it boot
<cmollekopf> Riddell: ping
<Peace-> Riddell: ok thank you i will try
<Riddell> hi cmollekopf
<Riddell> cmollekopf: just e-mailing
<cmollekopf> hey
<Riddell> cmollekopf: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+delete-packages?field.name_filter=kdepim&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<cmollekopf> ok, perfect
<Riddell> cmollekopf: compiling away now, I'm aboue to go out so if it fails or something isn't fixed then ping anyone else here
<Riddell> typing !ninjas pings useful people :)
<cmollekopf> =) excellent
<cmollekopf> thanks
<Riddell> ooh that's not a great link to give you, that's the delete packages page
<Riddell> better: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepim&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=precise
<Riddell> ninjas: cmollekopf needs kdepim-runtime_4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa4 and kdepim - 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa3 built in kubuntu-ppa/backports, if it breaks please fix,it's for a nice kubuntu project
 * Riddell out
 * yofel goes fixing kdepim-runtime
<yofel> k, only needs a retry
<Mamarok> folks, this is getting increasingly serious, we now have people reporting problems on an hourly notice
<Mamarok> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=gdk_x_error&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDSINFO&bug_severity=crash&list_id=697588
 * yofel tries to reproduce that in a VM
<Mamarok> well, all people who have reported that up until now were using other things than just plain KDE
<Mamarok> one guy was using "Gnome classic"
<yofel> yeah, I saw a post from unity so I'm making an ubuntu vm too
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I need some ideas for the Installation pages
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Let me finish watching this movie and I'll think about it.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: k
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> at least I can reliably reproduce that X error in a fresh installed Unity vm with kile
<yofel> uh, why doesn't kile have any debugging symbols in raring @_@
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What is it exactly that you are looking for?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: In the disk setup the options for guided are those hypothetical? Also Guided can be used with more than onde disk ;)
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation/DiskSetup
<lordievader> ahoneybun: That is where I'm looking right now ;)
<ahoneybun> ok 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The line about Side-by-side is kind of vague.
<ahoneybun> oh can you improve it?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Do you remember how the option was called? Haven't installed Kubuntu where Windows was already present in a long time.
<ahoneybun> dual boot?
<yofel> apachelogger: what am I looking for? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847919/
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ubuntu calls the option "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7": http://askubuntu.com/questions/194457/installing-ubuntu-os-on-ssd-and-install-home-on-other-hdd
<ahoneybun> yea
<lordievader> But I don't remember how Kubuntu calls it.
<lordievader> Hmm, oh well I'll boot a live-usb.
<yofel> apachelogger: full bt http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847926/
<shadeslayer_> hi
<shadeslayer_> got my visa for Akademy
<lordievader> Hey shadeslayer_ 
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer_> so, yofel gets his wifi dongle back and apachelogger gets snuggles
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer_> anything interesting happen today?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Well thats a bummer, its called 'Guided - resize SCSI1(0,0,0), partition #2 (sda) and use freed space'. Nothing really fancy...
<ahoneybun> dual booting is the main word I believe
<yofel> shadeslayer_: want to debug X BadWindow errors?
<shadeslayer_> heh
<lordievader> ahoneybun: True but I was talking about how ubiquity calls it for the disk setup stage.
<yofel> shadeslayer_: this is not funny if it makes be read xlib documentation -.-
<yofel> s/be/me
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. kubotu is down after today's freenode service mess
 * shadeslayer_ thought yofel was joking
<shadeslayer_> and I'm too tired today -.-
<yofel> I wish I were, but it seems like something's really broken with X + KDE apps + unity/gnome
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok made a couple of changes, could you take a look.
<ahoneybun> sure
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything different
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I added the resize bullet, and rewrote the part about dual-boot.
<ahoneybun> I see the bullets
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Edit the page, the commented line about dual-boot is the old stuff.
<ahoneybun> but the installer automatically resizes when it sees another OS
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Only when you select that option...
<ahoneybun> not with 13.04 installer I think
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Just booted the 13.04 installer. Got the choice of what I wanted to do.
<ahoneybun> oh
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Would be a regression if it simply skipped the step and selected resize.
<ahoneybun> no it did not skip the step, it just would show what the resizing would do
<lordievader> ahoneybun: True, it does.
<ahoneybun> thats what I mean
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ah ok, so we are on the same line?
<ahoneybun> yea
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok, good :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<yofel> kile crash is lp 1195007 too btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1195007 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile crashes when click on "file new + save"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195007
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-06
 * yofel is fairly certain now that kubuntu_42_fix_icon_themes.diff in qt4-x11 is what causes those BadWindows
<yofel> more debugging tomorrow
<yofel> ok, one more thing before I go to bed: The X errors are caused by kile and have been there already, but that patch seems to pull KDE apps into a gtk context where those errors are fatal, in kde they're not unless KDE_FATAL_X_ERROR is set
<apachelogger> yofel: the world is cruel like that
<apachelogger> yofel: also there appeared a gdk error thread on kde-core-devel today
<apachelogger> will recover kubotu tomorrow
<apachelogger> ENOKEYS
<apachelogger> yofel: upstream reports are to like 95% related to ubuntu
<apachelogger> (the other 5% are listed as source compiled, which of course does not say much about qt...)
<apachelogger> so I'll pretty much agree that it is a patch that is causing it
<apachelogger> -> bed
<smartboyhw> The first PM I received today is a stranger directing foul languages at me:O
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Hey man, I'm on. Are you on?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: for a little bit, yup
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: So I added some debug code into what I believe dbus is calling from the libqapt
<manchicken> bool WorkerDaemon::writeFileToDisk(const QString &contents, const QString &path)
<manchicken> That one.
<JontheEchidna> uh huh
<manchicken> I added some qDebug() prints and they're not coming up, so I'm thinking that the dbus calls aren't happening.
<manchicken> Unless dbus calls end up in a different place :)
<JontheEchidna> That is indeed what should end up being called
<manchicken> I didn't think linking kdebug stuff in was worth the trouble since you didn't have it linking in.
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<manchicken> So I'm wondering if you have a moment to help me troubleshoot this.
<JontheEchidna> I do
<JontheEchidna> I'm wondering if qaptworker2 ever gets started
<manchicken> How do I test for that?
<JontheEchidna> top maybe? It should come up in the process list when you call a function in libqapt that requires the worker daemon
<JontheEchidna> dbus starts it automatically when the dbus call is made
<manchicken> Let me put htop up and see if I can watch it in my chroot while it's running.
<manchicken> I think it's very possible that I'm just missing something in my chroot.
<JontheEchidna> probably. the issue you're having seems to be a very... fundamental error, heh
<manchicken> Yeah... so I htop while the program is running and I don't see qaptworker2 going at all.
<manchicken> Do you know which package it's in?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: libqapt2-runtime
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: though it should be installed if you're running libqapt git
<manchicken> Okay, I do have it installed, but it's not running.
<JontheEchidna> It could  be that the dbus service file isn't being installed in a place where the chroot's dbus can see it
<manchicken> I think I saw a build warning about that, let me rebuild libqapt and see if that pops out.
<JontheEchidna> org.kubuntu.qaptworker2.service is the file
<manchicken> So dbus is sort of an RPC service then?
<JontheEchidna> yes, inter-process too
<JontheEchidna> like dcop back in the day
<manchicken> WARNING: Installation prefix does not match PolicyKit install prefixes. You probably will need to move files installed in POLICY_FILES_INSTALL_DIR and by dbus_add_activation_system_service to the /usr prefix
<manchicken> That's what I get when I `cmake .` in the libapt source root.
<manchicken> The toplevel of the git repo
<JontheEchidna> it seems that that's causing problems
<manchicken> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kubuntu.qaptworker2.service
<manchicken> So I think this may be a polkit issue then/
<JontheEchidna> On a live system it's in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kubuntu.qaptworker2.service
<manchicken> Ah, so I need to get cmake not to use /usr/local then
<JontheEchidna> I live life on the edge and do qapt/muon development against my live system :P
<JontheEchidna> I always pass -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr to cmake at the top level
<manchicken> Yeah, it's going now.
<manchicken> That is living on the edge.
<JontheEchidna> it's fairly safe. I can always fall back to apt-get if things get too horribly broken in Muon Land at any given time
<manchicken> That's true.
<manchicken> I usually use aptitude anyway.
<ScottK> manchicken: You should use apt-get.  Things have changed while you were away and the apt resolver is generally considered better these days.
<JontheEchidna> Did they ever get MultiArch support sorted for aptitude?
<JontheEchidna> I assume they must have at least rudimentarily, since it's Debian's default package manager
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Fixed the prefix, killed polkit, restarted it and then ran again. Still won't write the file.
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: I have to shuffle off to bed now; sorta getting up early tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> hit me up tomorrow though if you're still having issues.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: No worries. I'll keep plugging away at it, I'm gonna be headed to bed in an hour or two myself.
<manchicken> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<manchicken> I get that when I start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<manchicken> I'm gonna google
<manchicken> I'm wondering if I need to start qdbus in some way before I fire this off. I wonder if my chroot not having a full session is causing this.
<manchicken> shadeslayer_: You around?
<manchicken> That's an interesting bug... when apt-get asks if you want to continue using fr localization, it says [O|n] instead of [Y|n]. If you type o for "oui," then it aborts. It wants 'y', even though it is acting in fr locale and even prompted for o/n.
<manchicken> Okay, taking a crack at lxc, I'll see if that makes life easier :)
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I don't think this is it, I can't get this to play nice even in my normal box.
<manchicken> I'm gonna head to bed. This isn't moving anywhere fast...
<manchicken> Later.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning soee
<manchicken> Anybody got an idea why a qDebug() call that I added to libqapt for debugging wouldn't be printing from the calling program? I'm wondering if there's something akin to kdebugdialog involved as well.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: This whole thing was totally my fault.
<tester56> yofel: Adding "Option "TripleBuffer" "True"" and "Option "CoolBits" "1" " to /etc/X11/xorg.conf reduces Cpu consupmtion massively for me 
<tester56> (under "Section "Device"")
<tester56> if feel like trying out, I would be very happy if you could report back if it helps for you too!
<tester56> yofel: Cpu consumption of kwin, as we talked about lately
<mikecb> tester56: what driver are you running?
<tester56> nvidia-325 
<tester56> mikecb: are you experiencing the high cpu consumption too?
<mikecb> kwin runs consistently at a few percent, but nothing to make the fans go crazy
<mikecb> also 325.08
<tester56> mikecb: but much more than it used to be in kde 4.10 ?
<tester56> mikecb: what vsync option are you using?
<mikecb> default. I haven't added anything.
<tester56> okay that should mean Automatic
<tester56> mikecb, but can you confirm that there is higher cpu consumption than in kde 4.10?
<mikecb> I don't know. I never really looked.
<tester56> mikecb: play a video, do nothing else and watch top kwin cpu usage
<mikecb> jumps to 30% on an old avi in dragon
<tester56> mikecb: that means high
<mikecb> yup
<mikecb> want me to try the tripbuf and coolbits and see if it does anything?
<tester56> would be very nice as I am in talk with a kwin developer 
<tester56> remember to restart x :D
<mikecb> yup
<mikecb> brb
<tester56> now try to watch the video again ... in my case kwin dropped to a third or less 
<mikecb> yeah, now between 5-6%
<mikecb> that's excellent
<tester56> thing is the developer i am in talk with does not yet know the reason of the problem
<tester56> but it is nice for me to see the issue confirmed by someone else ... 
<tester56> mikecb: thank you very much!
<mikecb> yw. let me know if you need any logs or anything.
<tester56> mikecb: are you a member of the kde mailing list?
<mikecb> nope
<yofel> tester56: checking (I only have 319 though)
<tester56> yofel: that should not matter, I had 319 until yesterday too
<yofel> tester56: TripleBuffer seems to help, CoolBits has no noticible effect
<tester56> yofel: is it significantly better for you?
<tester56> yofel: thank you very much for testing btw.
<yofel> well, it is better in the sense that disabling VSync doesn't seem to change much now
<yofel> it's hard to measure a ~5% difference
<tester56> have you tried watching a video in idle?
<tester56> and comparing cpu usage?
<tester56> there is a second issue though: if you restart kwin, watch a video you will notice kwin cpu usage raising if you have vsync to reuse or full scene repaint
<tester56> it will raise after a minute or so (sometimes even faster, despite doing nothin else but watching)
<yofel> I have no idea what it was before, but now my kwin cpu usage while watching a movie is ~20%
<yofel> which is a bit high indeed :/
<mikecb> yofel: mine went from 30% without the options to 5% with
<tester56> yofel: yeah ... what vsync option?
<yofel> well, here it's using ~20% with "Automatic" and "None", so that's not it
<tester56> yofel: could you also check if it is raising for you during watching a video instantly after a kwin restart  (you need vblank reuse or full scene repaint)?
<yofel> kwin restart? i.e. killing it?
<tester56> kwin --replace & 
<yofel> hm, now it's ~11%
<tester56> yeah and raises after some time 
<tester56> does it? (it shoudl remain constant then)
<yofel> uh, it stayed at 11 for a while, now jumped to 18 and is staying there again
<yofel> this is with vblank reuse
<tester56> yeah ... i am seeing the same issue
<yofel> tester56: hm, this is not constant actually. it went from 11 to 18, then to 16, stayed for a while on 24, now it's on 11 again.
<yofel> so I don't think it actually rises because of the video
<tester56> are doing anything else during watching the video?
<tester56> even moving the cursor has an impact
<tester56> in my case it rises because of the video, as there is nothing else on my desktop and I am not even moving the cursor, just watching video and top
<yofel> well, I think the quassel notification when you pinged me had an effect
<yofel> otherwise no
<yofel> I now fetched my EeePC so I can write somewhere else ^^
<yofel> ok, now it's again on 18 - for no obvious reason
<tester56> restarting kwin should show you the minimum again
<yofel> 11
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-07
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Hey man, I've got the thing updating the sources. Now I'm having fun getting it to update the system.
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: fun?
<manchicken> The sarcastic variety :)
<manchicken>     m_backend->updateCache(); That's what I'm calling.
<JontheEchidna> Did you run into any problems with that?
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> found error while replying QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs", "") 
<JontheEchidna> that should be harmless
<manchicken> I guess the question is how do I detect whether or not the update is working?
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> so that method returns a QApt::Transaction object used to track the cache update
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: if you have a libqapt checkout, there's some example code for that in the example/ subdir
<JontheEchidna> example/cacheupdatewidget.cpp
<manchicken> K
<manchicken> I'll look there. Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Why not just provide QApt widgets?
<manchicken> Or is that kinda what you meant with the examples?
<manchicken> In a less formal way?
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: I was trying to keep libqapt Qt-only
<JontheEchidna> and widgets would require KDE integration like l10n
<manchicken> That's a good point.
<JontheEchidna> I have to duck out for a bit, bbl
<manchicken> Thanks
<smartboyhw> Holy cow
<smartboyhw> Translating kde4libs.po for zh_HK is a hard job
<ScottK> smartboyhw: You aren't doing it in Launchpad are you?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, no.
<ScottK> OK.
<smartboyhw> KDE -18n
<smartboyhw> Complete disaster
<smartboyhw> People translated it with extremely wrong sense
<smartboyhw> The translated words just doesn't match
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Just wanted to make sure you were doing it upstream and not in LP.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, no worries.
<smartboyhw> I just want to revive the zh_HK KDE localization team:P
<ScottK> Nice.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, but one .po file is already giving me a disaster.
<smartboyhw> For example, somebody translated "Yesterday" as “星期一” （which means "Monday"), but "Yesterday" should be "昨天“.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, how terrible is that? ....
<ScottK> Does sound bad.
 * smartboyhw screams at the horribleness of the kdelibs zh_HK.po
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mamarok> folks, did you disable Nepomuk in 4.10.90 on Raring? I can't get it to run
<Mamarok> was already a problem in 4.10.80
<yofel> not particulary. Mind sharing your .xsession-errors?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I'm kind of actually getting the idea
<Quintasan> That the thought process behind that one was lkke
<Quintasan> like*
<Quintasan> Yesterday == One Day Ago == 星期一
<Quintasan> Though I might be wrong
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Well, it really does mean Monday
<Quintasan> How did that happen
<Quintasan> But don't worry, Polish translation is bad too
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
<vHanda> Mamarok: what's the problem?
<vHanda> Mamarok: please email me directly when you have a problem or file a bug report. It's easier that way.
<Mamarok> vHanda: the problem is that since KDE 4.10.80 I have no more running Nepomuk instance, despite having it activated in the System Settings
<Mamarok> so to give you more information I need you to tell me what you need :)
<Mamarok> the Indexer just doesn't run
<vHanda> $ nepomukctl status
<Mamarok> Nepomuk Server is running.
<Mamarok> Service storage is running.
<vHanda> Right. Ugh. So many seem to be having this problem without the code changing at all
<vHanda> run $ nepomukctl restart storage
<Mamarok> that is a major problem for the 4.11 release
<vHanda> unfortunately, it's an installation issue, not a programming one
<Mamarok> well, then the settings need to be tweaked so this doesn't happen, installation scripts can do that
<Mamarok> you should tell the distros about that, so they can take care of it
<vHanda> I don't know what distros have changed. It seems that suddenly the wrong odbc drivers are being shipped
<vHanda> anyway, yeah. I'll take it up
<vHanda> ( The relevant code has not changed in 3 years now )
<Mamarok> also, the SystemTray doesn't show the indexer widget anymore, seems to have gone into Nirwana
<vHanda> yup. I removed it
<Mamarok> why?
<vHanda> I'll do a blog post about it. Because indexing has been made slower, and email indexing has been properly scheduled now.
<Mamarok> at least one could easily stop and restart the indexer with that widget, now it only is accessible through the system settings
<vHanda> With email indexing the indexing icon is almost always active
<vHanda> the reasoning is that with the improved scheduling the user should not have to care about indexing
<Mamarok> I don't want email indexing, I don't use local mail
<vHanda> and therefore they don't need to be notified when stuff is being indexed
<Mamarok> well, I do :)
<Mamarok> I want to know if it is runnng or idle, since I don't use local mail
<vHanda> may I ask why?
<Mamarok> and I know a lot of other people who don't use local mail either
<Mamarok> since the kmail disaster there are very little people left who use that
<vHanda> Alright, in the context of just "files". Why do you want to be notified when stuff is being indexed?
<Mamarok> and I am not going to try again soon, it still looses my mail even in the last version
<Mamarok> vHanda: cause I need to know if it indexes my external disks or not, as those are not always connected
<Mamarok> and for Amarok, which starts with only 134 files out of 16.000+ it should show
<vHanda> For amarok - It's amarok's responsibility to add code to make sure stuff is indexed and show an appropriate UI. They already have this for their normal indexing, it should be adapted for the Nepomuk Collection. From the user point of view, it's not at all obvious that one should be checking the system tray.
<vHanda> In terms of hard disk indexing - again, as far as I'm concerned, it should just work. The only reason you want to be notified is because it has not worked for you.
<vHanda> If it is not working, then please file detailed bugs.
<vHanda> It seems to be working for me. Unless I can reproduce it, I cannot fix it
<Mamarok> OK, will do
<Mamarok> that's why I wanted to know how to debug the current isuse
<vHanda> could you please run $nepomukctl restart storage
<vHanda> and paste the output?
<Mamarok> I just did: 
<Mamarok> Nepomuk nepomukstorage stopped succesfully.
<Mamarok> nepomukstorage started succesfully.
<vHanda> please enable the debug output via kdebugdialog. There should be some more stuff.
<Mamarok> but since there is no widget I can't tell what is running, and opening the system settings seems a bit too much when there can be just a widget
<Mamarok> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/790796/
<vHanda> that's it?
<Mamarok> it's still running something apparently, waiting for it to print more output
<Mamarok> but seems to have stalled
<Mamarok> ah, I get this now: nepomukstorage(25486)/nepomuk (storage service) Nepomuk2::Repository::open: Unable to create model for repository "main"
<vHanda> yup. The same issue.
<Mamarok> fwiw, I disabled the automatic backup as it was just filling up my storage devices
<vHanda> I'll get back to you. Let me talk to the distro people
<vHanda> it seems like it's a common problem
<Mamarok> with now apparent advantage but to loose disk space
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> s/now/no/
<shadeslayer_> vHanda: Mamarok seems fine on kubuntu saucy nepomukstorage(5780)/nepomuk (storage service) Nepomuk2::Repository::open: Successfully created new model for repository "main"
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: which is of not much use to me, I use Raring
<ahoneybun> hello all
 * genii makes more coffee
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-30
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> Noskcaj: do you know any rumors about whether we're definitely switching to systemd this release? kde works fine with upower 0.99 as long as systemd is used
<Noskcaj> I know nothing about the systemd which
<Noskcaj> sorry
<Noskcaj> I just know gnome can't release a decent OS without the new one
<Noskcaj> I'll be back in 10 minutes
<Riddell> tsdgeos: the kde sc packages you pointed at last night are stuck in the libav transition, need to wait until everything uses the new libav
<tsdgeos> ok
<Riddell> but thanks for checking
<Peace-> apachelogger:  can you tell me something about this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1310773
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310773 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin not play media in information panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have read somewhere you upgraded phonon 
<apachelogger> it starts with the fact that the bug is reported against the wrong package
<apachelogger> secondly the gstreamer plugin cache is probably broken
<Peace-> apachelogger: but it doesn't work even with vlc phonon
<Peace-> apachelogger: QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to PhononWidget "", which already has a layout
<Peace-> btw it's a bug that you will see even in other distro 
<Peace-> like archlinux 
<apachelogger> I doubt the layout clash has anything to do with it not displaying anything
<Peace-> apachelogger: btw on your machine does it work properly^?
<Peace-> i tried archlinux and other stuff it's not a kubuntu fault 
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> it'd be a dolphin issue anyway
<Peace-> apachelogger: infact in open file window it does work
<Peace-> sigh
<apachelogger> Peace-: I think what happens is that dolphin tries to be smart and phonon tries to be smart and as a result no one knows that there is video content available
<apachelogger> that is to say actually phonon as far as vlc is concerned actually has architectural limitations that enforce the smartness
<apachelogger> works fine with gstreamer though
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer, debfx, jussi, ovidiu-florin, nudge nudge http://doodle.com/32izsxtd53thtfykhhtp8yay/
<apachelogger> EINVAL
<apachelogger> http://doodle.com/32izsxtd53thtfyk
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopuses | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopuses | https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> jussi's shop is empty, qa is down
<Riddell> what happened to the jellyfish?
<apachelogger> got eaten by carnivorous anemones https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc8JT4A7Sp4
<Riddell> ouch
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<debfx> apachelogger: thanks for the nightmares :/
<apachelogger> you're very welcome :P
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: re packages still at 4.13.0 , there's a libav transition going on, so nepomuk is stuck
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: akonadi-facebook can be removed, it's only a transitional package
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: same for kio-audiocd
<shadeslayer> ^^ libav transition that is
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<Riddell> xnox: wibble, latest pep8 checker wants to change all the comments from '#foo' it '# foo' in ubiquity, that's a lot of changes!
<Riddell> agateau_: I have to appologise about missing your ubiquity sidebar patch, I was sure I had committed it
<Riddell> agateau_: but before I can commit it I need some help with a refex which has stumped me and shadeslayer 
<agateau_> Riddell: no problem, as long as it gets in
<Riddell> agateau: do you know how to replace #comment with # comment with sed (or anything else)
<Riddell> agateau: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/foo
<Riddell> sed "s,#(^ ),# \1," foo
<Riddell> I would think would do it
<Riddell> but it complains about the \1
<Riddell> s/refex/regex/
<agateau> Riddell: don't you need to double-escape it?
<Riddell> nope, still sed: -e expression #1, char 13: invalid reference \1 on `s' command's RHS
<agateau> mmm
 * agateau plays with sed
<agateau> ah, got it
<agateau> echo "#comment" | sed 's,#\([^ ]\),# \1,'
<agateau> Riddell: sed requires you to escape the parens, unlike Python
<Riddell> you're a genius :)
<agateau> Riddell: no, I just had already been bitten by that :)
<xnox> Riddell: we'd need to fix it, i'm sure cunning sed above and/or any decent editor (like emacs) can do it.
<xnox> Riddell: are you working on fixing it, or should I? if you do please commit it stand-alone without any other changes and we should be good to go. 
<apachelogger> emacs :O
<Riddell> xnox: I'm on it
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-mediacenter trusty is ready, where do you want it?
<Riddell> sgclark: oh cool, pastebin a diff -urN of debian directory compared to existing version so I can review
<Riddell> then upload to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<apachelogger> debdiff & filterdiff is better
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726270/
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get the utopic one yet? I need to add the optional baloo I missed
<Riddell> sgclark: not looked at it yet sorry
<Riddell> sgclark: looks good, I'd add a comment in the changelog about why you are disabling tests
<Riddell> sgclark: have you tested it? does it work?
<Riddell> cos pmc and new kdeconnect would make a killer combination
<Riddell> and by killer I mean, good living
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, and no, will now
<Riddell> I wonder if pmc should be put into SRU
<Riddell> since it fixes the feature breakage that nepomuk search doesn't exist
<Riddell> which is pretty significant since that's the main way to browse for files in pmc
<Riddell> ScottK: what think you? ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1335838 
<ubottu> bug 1335838 in homerun (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] homerun 1.2.4" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335838
<sgclark> Riddell: seems I am affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mediacenter/+bug/1310077 is this a packaging or system issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310077 in plasma-mediacenter (Ubuntu) "Plasma Media Center fails to play music and videos" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> sgclark: I doubt it's a problem in the pmc packaging
<Riddell> although I don't what it would be a problem with
<apachelogger> broken gstreamer cache
<apachelogger> also see what Peace- posted earlier
<apachelogger> it's pretty much the same issue
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there a fix?
<apachelogger> well, to be more precise I think it could be a broken cache OR plugins are missing
<apachelogger> plugins usually should trigger the installer gui though
<apachelogger> rm -rf .cache/gstreamer 
<apachelogger> or rm -rf .gst*
<apachelogger> something like that
<ScottK> Riddell: PMC seems fine.  I just accepted homerun.
<apachelogger> if it continues to be a problem it's a plugin thing, eitherway it's gstreamer's fault
<Riddell> sgclark: does it help to remove the cache?
<sgclark> Riddell: well removing ccache did make progress, aka could press play button. but it still froze up with errors
<sgclark> I am thinking plugin issue as well
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> qtmm still uses gstreamer0.10 I think
<apachelogger> it probably wouldn't work terribly well considering just about everything else is gstreamer1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: PMC does fancy library unloading to work around that IIRC
<Riddell> why does PMC use qtmm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I mean, gstreame0.10 support is not very complete
<apachelogger> that's why we patched our way to gstreamer1 to begin with
<Riddell> I think opensuse has patches for qtmmkit
<shadeslayer> I need coffee
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try an expresso mocha, they'll wake you up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pst is there a vga cable spare kicking around so I can steal d__ed's monitor?
<shadeslayer> think so
<shadeslayer> check the store
<Riddell> there's a store?
<shadeslayer> in the back
<shadeslayer> yep :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: back of where?
<Riddell> sgclark: no utopic version in https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/kubuntu/+packages ?
<sgclark> Riddell: I removed it, need to add optional baloo and will reupload, doing tht now
<Riddell> okay dokay
<sgclark> Riddell: so about trusty one, do you still want me to upload it?
<Riddell> sgclark: not if it doesn't work :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> sgclark: put it in your PPA for now until someone else can test to confirm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Up for some kdeconnect testing?
<shadeslayer> I am making progress on the SDDM packaging :)
<Quintasan> I won't be home for a while and need someone to test Send to functionality
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I uploaded 0.7 to utopic
<Quintasan> HRRRR
<Quintasan> it's broken
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but the rebuilt package for trusty doesn't work
<shadeslayer> yeah pairing doesn't work
<Quintasan> What
<Quintasan> It works
<shadeslayer> pairing doesn't work for me
<Quintasan> 0.7 on trusty definitely works since I tried it yesterday
<shadeslayer> did you do some magic
<Quintasan> Send to context menu was broken
<Quintasan> No
<shadeslayer> hm
<Quintasan> Anyways.
<Quintasan> Uploading 0.7.1 then
<Quintasan> damn it
<Quintasan> I did ping you that I was on it
<shadeslayer> sorry, I missed it :(
<shadeslayer> I stole your karma
<Quintasan> and someone did 0.7.1
<Quintasan> lel
<shadeslayer> yes, that was me
<shadeslayer> but, https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/4266309/+listing-archive-extra , doesn't work
<shadeslayer> which is a plain old rebuild of the utopic package
<Quintasan> Your install is probably borken
<shadeslayer> maybe
<Quintasan> Tried purging it along with settings?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> Anyways, I will try it once I'm at home
<Quintasan> Quintasan->goStudying()
<Quintasan> bbl
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726564/
<shadeslayer> that's what I get when I try to pair
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/4266309/+listing-archive-extra
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Report it upstream then I guess.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no utopic packages there, you want me to test the backport?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, doesn't do anything, kcm is blank :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: log out and login again?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or qdbus org.kde.kded /modules/kdeconnect org.kde.kded.kdeconnect.restart
<shadeslayer> Riddell: aj
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> I screwed up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still nothing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: moment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://192.168.1.33:8000/kdeconnect_0.7.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
 * Riddell gets
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping works!
<shadeslayer> what about other stuff
<Riddell> mouse moves!
<Riddell> lacks a right click or hold and click but
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fix uploaded
<Riddell> music plays too
<Riddell> top (on screen) back button doesn't work from touchpad control on my phone, bottom back button below screen does
<sgclark> Riddell: utopic https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/kubuntu-utopic
<Peace-> apachelogger: wtf removing the cahce is working
<Peace-> apachelogger: :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIzgoB8pXuc
<sgclark> Riddell: wasn't something releasing today? or was that tomorrow
<Riddell> sgclark: turns out its tomorrow for frameworks
<sgclark> ok np, any idea what time?
<Riddell> don't know I"m afraid, whenever dfaure has time
<Riddell> I need to fix the kubuntu initial package to update the build deps
<Riddell> or you could practice your python foo and work that out :)
<sgclark> Riddell: yes I would like to, want to learn everything!
<Riddell> sgclark: see kubuntu-initial-upload in kubuntu-automation, also kdesc-dev-latest-utopic.txt
<shadeslayer> Could someone test kdeconnect https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/4266394/+listing-archive-extra
<Riddell> !testers ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testers ^^
<Riddell> hmm
<yofel> without the ^^ ;)
<yofel> or put a | in between
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> well debugged
<Riddell> sgclark: actually it looks pretty easy to do, just make a new file kf5-dev-latest-utopic.txt to list the -dev packages from kf5
<Riddell> sgclark: then copy the two lines in kubuntu-initial-upload that bump the build-dep version
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: and for bonus points do the same for plasma packages
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<claydoh> shadeslayer: I think sshfs is missing as a dependency, kdecoonect needs it for device file browsing
<claydoh> kdeconnect  rather
<shadeslayer> claydoh: runtime dep? ok
<claydoh> shadeslayer: yes, 
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> thx for pointing it out
<claydoh> shadeslayer: thanks for the work you are doing ;)
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> claydoh: fix uploaded
<claydoh> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have proper sddm packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: git clone bzr::lp:~blue-shell/sddm/netrunner-packaging
<shadeslayer> alternatively, if you want to use bzr, you want lp:~blue-shell/sddm/netrunner-packaging
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> that is most certainly wrong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/baloo5/view/head:/debian/changelog 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I am unsure how to provide the correct config when people install sddm + sddm-theme-not-maui
<shadeslayer> maybe a postinst script
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/releases
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debian/compat 9 more fashionable?
<Riddell> W: sddm source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 143: Continuation line outside a paragraph (maybe line 142 should be " .").
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lintian override for init.d errors.. E: sddm: postrm-does-not-call-updaterc.d-for-init.d-script etc/init.d/sddm
<shadeslayer> I don't install a init file
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right, so override it
<Riddell> (or add one if you want debian to pick it up)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hangs here during install  http://paste.kde.org/ppxglkt4t
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I spoke too soon, it was just being very slow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's because I booted with systemd
<Riddell> it says Job for sddm.service failed. See 'systemctl status sddm.service' and 'journalctl -xn' for details.
<Riddell> well I guess we can worry about that when we worry about systemd
<Riddell> xnox: any idea when that is? ^^
<shadeslayer> I copied the service file from lightdm
<xnox> Riddell: the " sddm: postrm-does-not-call-updaterc.d-for-init.d-script etc/init.d/sddm" is an error in utopic and up
<xnox> shadeslayer: if you are shipping init.d script, you should use dh_installinit, with all maintainer scripts.
<xnox> shadeslayer: you may additionally ship upstart job.
<shadeslayer> I don't ship a init script :)
<xnox> shadeslayer: if you ship a systemd unit, you should also have a systemd unit.
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm/files/head:/debian/
<xnox> shadeslayer: what are you shipping then? =) you must be shipping something init-system to trigger that.
<shadeslayer> xnox: upstart/systemd
<xnox> shadeslayer: are you not gonna ship it in debian as well? per debian-policy, one must have an init script in addition to alternative init system files.
<shadeslayer> xnox: haven't thought about that yet
<shadeslayer> because the init script I have doesn't properly work
<shadeslayer> too much hassle for now
<xnox> shadeslayer: that looks wrong, and integrates with legacy stuff.
<xnox> shadeslayer: does sddm actually integrate with plymouth and calls plymouth-quit itself?
<shadeslayer> xnox: not yet
<shadeslayer> but there's support coming
<xnox> shadeslayer: then the systemd unit is wrong.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> s/quit/stop/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<xnox> shadeslayer: also, since this is a new display manager it should only use display-manager service symlink handling.
<shadeslayer> I don't follow
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<xnox> shadeslayer: i haven't yet heard about sddm, where is that being developed and why not e.g. use lightdm?
<xnox> shadeslayer: you shouldn't use ExecStarPre, and instead make dh_systemd generate/update the display-manager.service symlink under /etc/systemd
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://github.com/sddm/sddm
<shadeslayer> xnox: again, I just copied over the lightdm service file, so, there are bound to be issues :)
 * shadeslayer doesn't see ExecStarPre in the packaging
<xnox> shadeslayer: there is ExecStartPre in the systemd unit file
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> not sure why that didn't turn up in my grep
<shadeslayer> ah
<xnox> shadeslayer: if you are after Qml in the greater, then i thought this can be done with lightdm as well
<shadeslayer> was grepping for ExecStarPre
<shadeslayer> xnox: I know :)
<shadeslayer> xnox: tbh I don't really know why sddm was started
<yofel> wasn't it that it was pure QML and then nobody wanted to add wayland support to lightdm while it's under CLA?
<shadeslayer> no clue about the CLA part, but presumably you can do the QML bits in lightdm too
<xnox> yofel: i'm not sure what you mean there. Qml is capable on both wayland and x11 and under lightdm.
<yofel> I didn't follow the discussion too closely, it was several months ago that kde folks were talking about what should replace kdm
<ScottK> xnox: CLA was the reason lightdm was considered unsuitable.
<ScottK> lightdm was the best technical solution, but no one was willing to consider it due to CLA.
<ScottK> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2013/03/logging-into-plasma-workspaces-2.html is relevant.
<xnox> ScottK: there is no reason for ubuntu to support wayland in lightdm ubuntu package. and you know that.
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Didn't say there was.
<ScottK> I said the CLA was the blocker to using LightDM.
<xnox> ScottK: also what's the status of wayland in ubuntu at the moment? i thought that as it stands today, framework5-buntu is still better off on top of X11 and possibly even mir (not sure)
<xnox> ScottK: portions of ssdm look to be non-dfsg-free (CC-BY without SA)
<ScottK> I haven't looked.
<ScottK> Most of KF5 isn't affected by choice of display server.
<ScottK> When you get to Plasma Next, it's a bit different.
<ScottK> There, Mir is and will remain totally unsupported, so it's not an option for us.
<xnox> shadeslayer: ScottK: if ssdm will/is default in future kde, then it's best to get proper init scripts and systemd units into debian and/or upstream. And the licenses should be thoroughly checked.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> It'll be a bit easier once Ubuntu shifts off upstart.
<xnox> shadeslayer: i don't see any support for plymouth integration in ssdm in latest git checkout. thus basing scripts on lightdm will not get you a working login. TTY will be held up by plymouth without starting ssdm properly.
<xnox> shadeslayer: the systemd unit upstream is better than what there is kurrently in the kubuntu packaging
 * xnox giggles at kurrently typo
<yofel> xnox: what's the chances of switching to systemd in utopic btw.?
<ScottK> I think pitti is the one to ask.
<xnox> yofel: you can run with systemd as pid1 right now. but a lot of services don't work/start. There is no upgrade nor dist-upgrade support. Current focus is to get core,server,basic unity7 desktop working
<xnox> we are not there yet
<xnox> (and cloud-image if we manage to get it done)
<xnox> yofel: even if available, it will not be support in all configuration and will not be open to be supported across all flavours in all currently supported configurations.
<xnox> obviously joining the effort would be appreciated.
<yofel> yeah, I'm runnig it right now ;)
<yofel> at least for kde it works rather well, just the package upgrades are still buggy (nfs-common etc.)
<xnox> if there are resources that flavours can commit towards that. for general purpose systemd by default, it is more likely 15.04/15.10 timeline.
<yofel> I'll keep an eye on the progress at least and help with testing.
<yofel> If we don't switch for 14.10 then I'll have to invest time in getting kde and upower 0.99 to work with upstart (if you go with gnome 3.12)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Splendid
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-01
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hola chicos
<milissa> http://adf.ly/pyduc
<Riddell> spammer
<Riddell> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Riddell> jussi: tell freenode to ban ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: remind me why debdiff | filterdiff is better than diff -urN ?
<Riddell> I can't get  filterdiff --include=debian  to work
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg-buildpackage -S && { debdiff ../*dsc | filterdiff -i '*/debian/*' }
<apachelogger> filterdiff is superior because you want to review the delta of the actual artifact you intend to upload, a manual diff does not correctly represent this
<apachelogger> random unlikely example: clean rule removes stuff from debian/, then your manual diff might not be what a debdiff would show
<Riddell> this all seems very improbable for the extra effort
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the extra effort?
<apachelogger> you need to build the dsc anyway and diffing over the dscs gives a correct representation of the delta while a manual diff doesn't
<Riddell> debdiff *dsc | filterdiff -i '*/debian/*'  takes much longer to type and has more chance of mistakes than diff -urN foo/debian/* current/foo/debian/*
<apachelogger> that's almost the same amount of typing :P
<Riddell> now if debdiff had an option to just show you the debian/ contents, that would make a lot of sense
<apachelogger> also scripting is your friend ^^
<shadeslayer> debfx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/trusty-backports/+bug/1335840
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1335840 in trusty-backports "Please backport kdeconnect 0.7.1-0ubuntu3 (universe) from utopic-proposed" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sgclark> morning all
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Riddell> notes: plasma-mc needs depend on baloo
<Riddell> baloo | baloo-kf5 I guess
<Riddell> it also needs compiled with -DNO_LINK_TO_PLASMA=ON
<Riddell> which is what stops it freezing
<Riddell> cos qtmultimediakit uses gstreamer 0.10 while plasma uses gstreamer 1.0
<Riddell> it also needs to recommend all the gstreamer 0.10 codecs  (good, bad and ugly)
<Riddell> but worst of all, it doesn't play game of thrones because we have no gstreamer 0.10 codec for video/x-h264
<sgclark> oh nos :(
<Riddell> it doesn't play youtube either can that's mp4
<Riddell> plasma-mc has so much promise but the technology just lets it down :(
<sgclark> ahhh, then why is the big youtube button lol
<Riddell> well if your distro still supports gstreamer 0.10 then it's all good
<Riddell> but ubuntu has removed libav plugin for gstreamer so no mp4 (as I understand it)
<Riddell> instead just a warning Warning: "No decoder available for type 'video/x-h264'"
<sgclark> gosh hthat is not very useful, youutube is the main reason I would use
<Riddell> sgclark: anyway, are you able to make those changes?
<sgclark> sure thing
<Riddell> sgclark: I got confused yesterday because I didn't realise you had two PPAs, what's the second one for?
<sgclark> Riddell: my PPAs only hold like one maybe two, so I made one for trusty and one for utopic
<Riddell> one maybe two what?
<sgclark> packages
<Riddell> but why?
<sgclark> I don't know, I get out of space rejects alot though
<Riddell> gosh really?
<sgclark> mhmm
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> well no importante
<Riddell> you can also use kubuntu-ppa/experimental for works in progress
<sgclark> ok thanks
<Riddell> we have three abstractions of gstreamer for qt all with varying abilities, this makes me cry 
<sgclark> yeah I was messing around trying to figure it all out last night
<apachelogger> sgclark, Riddell: staging is fro work in progress
<apachelogger> experimental is for experimental packages
<sgclark> ahh right, will use that, thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=225
<Riddell> apachelogger: the difference seems sometimes arbitrary
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind, now affected by https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335904
<ubottu> KDE bug 335904 in Shell "NO_LINK_TO_PLASMA option non-operational" [Grave,Reopened]
<Riddell> sgclark: really? it solved the freeze issue for me
<sgclark> won't start for me
<sgclark> which well I suppose stops the feezes haha
<Riddell> sgclark: you run plasma-mediacenter and nothing happens?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731279/
<sgclark> Failed to load Plasma Libraries, cannot continue. is the problem
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's not, experimental is about the scope of the software in the package, not the package itself
<apachelogger> that is: stuff in experimental is expected to install and uninstall
<apachelogger> whether the actual software works is out of scope for experimental, but the package mustn't screw the user over
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Experimental
<Riddell> si
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get /usr/lib/libplasmaadapter.so.1.3 installed?
<Riddell> it only gets created when you build with NO_LINK_TO_PLASMA
<sgclark> Unpacking libplasmamediacenter1.3 (1.3.0-0ubuntu1) over (1.3.0-0ubuntu1) ...
<Riddell> "adapter"
<sgclark> oh hmm
<Riddell> different name
 * sgclark look
<sgclark> Riddell: that is the problem, seems list-missing did not get run *fixing*
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion qt-gstreamer 1.1.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1336256
<BluesKaj> hmm, I see thew switch to systemd being bad mouthed in the ##linux room due to this url , http://boycottsystemd.org/ , is there any truth to these claims ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes, lots
<BluesKaj> then why the switch Riddell?, seems like a bad move 
<Riddell> because for all those grumbles a modern init system has lots of advantages, and I don't want to be the only decent distro using !systemd
<BluesKaj> is sysvinit no longer able to handle the changes to ubuntu
<Riddell> we haven't used sysvinit for some years
<Riddell> it's slow and very distro specific
<BluesKaj> oh?
<sgclark> sigh, irc hates me
 * BluesKaj learned something new today
<apachelogger> that page is much silly
<BluesKaj> probly archlinux haters
<apachelogger> nah, just whiners
<sgclark> Riddell: new plasma-mc up in staging. Looks like it works aside from me not having anything that doesn't use Warning: "No decoder available for type 'video/x-h264,
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to step out for 1 hour, will be back though.
<Riddell> sgclark: you could test it with this gripping narative blockbuster with tragedy and triumph http://ftp.belnet.be/FOSDEM/2014/H1302_Depage/Saturday/Do_you_have_to_be_brain_damaged_to_care_about_desktop_Linux.webm
<tsdgeos> Only 4 donations to 300 people! http://www.kde.org/fundraisers/randameetings2014/ :)
<sgclark> Riddell: that video works :)
<Riddell> yay
<sgclark> Riddell: no changes between trusty and utopic, still need me to upload both?
<Riddell> sgclark: no I'll upload to utopic and trusty-proposed for an SRU
<sgclark> Riddell: ok great
<sgclark> Riddell: was that release today or ?
<Riddell> sgclark: no sign of dfaure so I guess not until this (european) evening
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, gonna get some chores done, ping me when it happens
<Riddell> sgclark: are you on the kde-packager e-mail list yet?
<sgclark> Riddell: no I am not, I am  guessing I should be?
<Riddell> I'm not sure how you subscribe to it now, https://sysadmin.kde.org maybe
<Riddell> sgclark: try filling in something there and giving me as reference
<sgclark> Riddell: ok submitted ticket
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-packaging could do with some cleanup
<sgclark> Riddell: didn't we just do 1.3? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mediacenter/+bug/1328246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328246 in plasma-mediacenter (Ubuntu) "Please update plasma-mediacenter to 1.2.90" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> sgclark: yes so that should be closed
<sgclark> Riddell: k
<sgclark> Riddell: artikulate says in progress assignee:	 Howard Chan (smartboyhw) is this person still around?
<Riddell> sgclark: nope he wandered off when he got busy/burnt out (don't you burn out!)
<sgclark> but it looks like it is in trusty-proposed
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> ah so maybe it's all done anyway
<sgclark> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/artikulate/trusty-proposed/files
<Riddell> it's in KDE SC now
<sgclark> ok closing
<Riddell> yeah moved to kde-edu
<sgclark> Riddell: umm librocket google search shows someone built this https://launchpad.net/~joern-schoenyan/+archive/librocket can we use this?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you know about librocket?
<Riddell> http://librocket.com/  C++ user interface middleware package based on the HTML and CSS standards
<Riddell> well I've no idea what uses that
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess apachelogger had some reason to want it packaged a year ago but not a very good reason since he didn't get round to it, wait until he replies but probably close it
<sgclark> sorry internet hiccup, verdict on librocket?
<Riddell> 16:39 < Riddell> http://librocket.com/  C++ user interface middleware package based on the HTML and CSS standards
<Riddell> 16:39 < Riddell> well I've no idea what uses that
<Riddell> 16:40 < Riddell> sgclark: I guess apachelogger had some reason to want it packaged a year ago but not a very good reason since he didn't get round to it, wait until he replies but probably close it
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: cleaned up, will work on libqapt
<Riddell> sgclark: oh? what's need doing with it?
<sgclark> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1328165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328165 in libqapt (Ubuntu) "Please update libqapt to 2.2.0" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> hah my own bug too, great please do
<sgclark> Riddell: libqapt in staging
<sgclark> Riddell: no changes for trusty ^
<Riddell> sgclark: great
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma patch looks good, you can commit it yourself
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> making plasma build-dep on the right frameworks -dev packages is another issue
<Riddell> would need another comand line switch
<soee> good news :-)
<soee> latest version of plasma-next from neos works great !
<soee> *neon
 * Riddell spots stable/frameworks/5.0.0/
<yofel> \o/
 * yofel notes that CFQ is a horrible choice of IO scheduler if one creates fixed size virtualbox images on a rotary medium
<yofel> unlike dealine you can barely even move the mouse
<yofel> *deadline
<Riddell> is that the one that baloo wants?
 * Riddell grabs an espresso mocha and some tortilla and cracks on with kubuntu-initial-upload
<yofel> yes
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> sgclark: close librocket, use case disappeared
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopuses | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0!
<Riddell> KF5 5.0.0 up in next PPA, do keep an eye on it ninjas and poke as needed
<Riddell> also if someone could set up a qa report that would be great
 * Riddell wanders "home"
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-02
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 9 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 19 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> looking blue http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopuses | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<soee> Riddell: this is final not some RC ?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> ah and all the soversions have changed, hense scarlett's updates last night
<Riddell> but I worry she missed some * off the library .install files
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 12 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1328049 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1327591?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328049 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.10" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1327591 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Trusty) " SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.13.2" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> xnox: better http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm/view/head:/debian/sddm.service
<xnox> shadeslayer: yes, but given that it is identical to the upstream systemd unit, why are you making a custom distro one? can you not install/use upstream one directly? https://github.com/sddm/sddm/blob/master/services/sddm.service.in
<xnox> shadeslayer: that way, for example, when upstream gainst plymouth integration support they will update the systemd unit to conflict/replace plymouth-quit and ubuntu will get it updated at the same time newer sddm gets uploaded.
<shadeslayer> xnox: is there a dev package for systemd?
<shadeslayer> libsystemd-daemon-dev maybe
<xnox> shadeslayer: i don't understand. What do you mean by a dev package for systemd? there a multiple shared libraries and static code headers that systemd src package ships in multiple dev packages.
<xnox> shadeslayer: what are you after?
<shadeslayer> xnox: cmake output from sddm http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736213/
<shadeslayer> --   package 'systemd' not found
<shadeslayer> and it does : pkg_check_modules(SYSTEMD "systemd")
<xnox> shadeslayer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=utopic&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=systemd.pc
<xnox> shadeslayer: that's shipped in systemd package. "systemd.pc"
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> thx
<mparillo> On the project neon ISO from files.kde.org, is the greeter still Light DM? When my live session seemed to thrash too much, I used to ctrl alt F1, then sudo service lightdm restart, but that service was not found on the Neon ISO. Did it change?
<shadeslayer> not sure why I didn't think of that, since I usually do that for cmake files
<xnox> shadeslayer: i always simply search for the "foo.pc" file name to see which package i need to build-depend. That's the most reliable way.
<shadeslayer> xnox: right, I do that for cmake files, but didn't think of doing it for pkgconfig files
<apachelogger> with rpm you can builddep on pkgconfig names :P
<xnox> apachelogger: which is excellent, until in debian & ubuntu we support multiple competing implementations to ship identical pkgconfig name ;-)
<apachelogger> pft details :P
<shadeslayer> can someone explain what this lintian warning means : http://lintian.debian.org/tags/init.d-script-not-marked-as-conffile.html
<shadeslayer> I have /etc/init.d/sddm.conf which is generating that warning I guess
<shadeslayer> E: sddm: init.d-script-not-included-in-package etc/init.d/sddm < 0.o
<xnox> shadeslayer: per policy, one must have an init.d script, if there is an upstart and/or systemd files.
<shadeslayer> ah
<xnox> shadeslayer: and if there is init.d script shipped, it must be declared as a conffile and update-rc.d called in the postinst.
<shadeslayer> now I need to write a init script
<shadeslayer> great
<xnox> shadeslayer: for ubuntu you don't, for debian you must. I will be encouraging you to file ITP in debian and I would be willing to sponsor sddm into Debian. Thus it's mandatory to write a compatible init script.
<shadeslayer> I have no motivation to write a init script tbh :p
<xnox> shadeslayer: otherwise it would be a waste of time further down the road, when someone else packages this for debian, differently from ubuntu, and someone (well, you as a touch it last) to do a complex three-way merge of diverged packaging.
<shadeslayer> not to mention that the current init script I have is broken, since it doesn't stop sddm, and I don't know why
<xnox> shadeslayer: it's not that hard, you just need to copy the sceleton, fill in /usr/bin/sddm, find a DM which doesn't integrate with plymouth and copy the lsb-headers essentially
<xnox> shadeslayer: if you have one, I can help you debug it / review it.
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736340/
<shadeslayer> xnox: fwiw sddm has a bug where it doesn't kill the X server when it shuts down
<shadeslayer> so in case you plan on debugging that script, it's useful to know that :P
<xnox> shadeslayer: pid should be in /run, not /var/run
<xnox> shadeslayer: shouldn't have -> || echo -n "already running"; why is "--background" used?; any messages should use standard message helpers log_* as those know how to correctly print to terminal, serial console, and pass messages to plymouth
<xnox> failing to stop error should not be ignored
<xnox> nor reload
<xnox> restart & force realod are broken in different ways.
<xnox> (a) shouldn't sleep
<xnox> (b) restart, can act on a different sddm, when that will fail 
<xnox> (c) stop/start should be functions that can be called, instead of recalling the full init script
<xnox> shadeslayer: the lsb headers on top are fine.
<xnox> shadeslayer: i think you will have more luck with taking a clean skeleton, reuse lsb headers, reuse default display manager check
<xnox> shadeslayer: but otherwise write start/stop/reload/status/restart from scratch based on stock template.
<shadeslayer> xnox: ok
<shadeslayer> ( sorry, was afk, lunching )
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, sorry I was up very late fixing install files, where are we at? did you find kcoreaddons?
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Riddell> no what's up with kcoreaddons?
<sgclark> still @ 4.100.0
<Riddell> mm
<sgclark> all the frameworks that dpend on it are held up looking for 5.0.0
 * Riddell looks
<sgclark> Riddell: I can't for the life of me get into depot.kde.org or I would have looked myself
<Riddell> sgclark: your ssh key is in the account for ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org
<Riddell> sgclark: it was a patch was had been upstreamed, removed and uploaded
<sgclark> Riddell: oh I have recently changed my ssh key, can you  use scarlett-Lappy https://launchpad.net/~sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark: voila
<sgclark> Riddell: kcoreaddons does not match what is in bazaar, and failed on install file
<Riddell> sgclark: you want to fix or shall I?
<sgclark> Riddell: i can
<shadeslayer> xnox: where would I find a skeleton init script btw
<yofel> shadeslayer: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<yofel> also see /etc/init.d/README :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hehe
<xnox> yofel:  ;-) two thumbs up
 * xnox reads it again
<xnox> it seems to be getting better and better, it offers more things the right way than what it did last time i looked at it ;-)
<ghostcube> uhh nice kdeconnect 0.7.1 works very well
<mcstr_> is it released yet?
<mcstr_> oh yep it is :)
<manchicken> Is there a telepathy ktp-text-ui plugin package that I'm not seeing? Telepathy seems like it's missing a whole bunch of stuff that I could have sworn was there before.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: kde-telepathy-text-ui
<shadeslayer> should be the package
<manchicken> Does telepathy have the ability to highlight keywords and open IM windows on double-click of names in chat?
<shadeslayer> wrong channel for support questions
<shadeslayer> you want #kde-telepathy
<manchicken> I'm just confused... I think I may have gotten the clients confused...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://192.168.1.37:8000/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> atleast my systemd unit works
<shadeslayer> as does my init script
<shadeslayer> xnox: for some reason plymouth doesn't quit on upstart
<shadeslayer> so sddm doesn't start automatically
<xnox> shadeslayer: what's your upstart job look like?
<xnox> shadeslayer: it will not work at all, if you e.g. copied lightdm one.
<xnox> shadeslayer: as i previously told you, since lightdm stops plymouth itself. For sddm you'd need to stop plymouth instead.
<shadeslayer> xnox: that's what I was using
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7737405/
<xnox> shadeslayer: i think we'd need to modify plymouth-stop.conf to "start on starting ssdm" to one of it's conditions.
<shadeslayer> ah yeah
<xnox> or ssdm pre-start should do $ start plymouth-stop JOB=ssdm
<shadeslayer> xnox: OTOH upstart script does call plymouth quit
<xnox> to be compatible with previous non-modified plymouth's
<shadeslayer> roger
<xnox> shadeslayer: the upstart job looks wrong.
<xnox> shadeslayer: the start on conditions are never satisfied, are they?
<shadeslayer> because plymouth-stop is never called?
<xnox> and your script does not call plymouth quit.
<xnox> it only calls it conditionally, and you actually need to call it unconditionally.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://192.168.1.37:8000/
<sgclark> is anyone available to look at kauth, when I build locally the files are there.
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Riddell> sgclark: let me look
<Riddell> ki18n needs some love I think
<Riddell> also I need a proofreader for http://kde.org/info/kde-frameworks-5.0.0.php
<sgclark> Riddell: ummm 
<sgclark> ki18n 1 hour 10 minutes ago 
<sgclark> Successfully built
<sgclark> not sure why red
<Riddell> oh it's not automatically updating that page
<Riddell> I need to do it manually
<sgclark> ahh I have fixed several
<sgclark> just having issues with kauth which is the current bottleneck
<Riddell> updated
<Riddell> now ki18n is a nice amber for new symbols
<Riddell> sgclark: the build system for that code says # Compile only if fake backend has not been selected
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't know what that means :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: was at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/
<Riddell> sgclark: I would guess you have somthing like polkit-qt installed so it thinks there's another backend being compiled
<Riddell> sgclark: since no backends work for kauth and it's generally broken, we'll just not install that file
 * Riddell makes it so
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh , ok, thanks!
 * sgclark fixes ki18n symbols
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7737738/
<shadeslayer> does that look alright?
<sgclark> Riddell: I have noticed etc/xdg files are beng installed in usr/etc/xdg triggering FSSTND-dir-in-usr , what is the proper way of dealing with this?
<shadeslayer> that sounds wrong
<sgclark> indeed
<shadeslayer> which project?
<sgclark> kf5
<shadeslayer> which framework?
<sgclark> two so far, kservice and kauth
<Riddell> hmm, sounds like a problem in extra-cmake-modules
<Riddell> sgclark: your last commite to ecm removed it http://paste.kde.org/pmvwyzdwo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ^
<sgclark> Riddell: that broke the build altogether
<sgclark> Riddell: it needs to be adjusted or something
 * Riddell investigates
<Riddell> sgclark: ecm ppa3 up with fixed patch, click rebuild on the failing packages when it's in
<Riddell> sgclark: best not to remove patches unless you know they're no longer needed :)
<Riddell> sgclark: where's your latest pmc?
<sgclark> Riddell: that patched blocked the entire build process last night, could not move forward. Sorry I made the wrong decision to be able to get some packages done
<Riddell> sgclark: actually I think it's my fault for removing the part of the patch to the test
 * Riddell hangs head in shame
<sgclark> Riddell: it is still in https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/kubuntu-utopic
<Riddell> sgclark: you sure? that version doesn't have the NO_LINK_PLASMA set
<sgclark> hmm, no I am not sure, looking
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry in staging https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1334595 updated with SRU for plasma-mediacentre
<ubottu> bug 1334595 in plasma-mediacenter (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update plasma-mediacenter to 1.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334595
 * Riddell high fives sgclark on PMC win
 * Riddell updates http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> sgclark: that's made with kubuntu-ppa-build-status in kubuntu-automation if you ever want to update it yourself
<Riddell> ./kubuntu-ppa-build-status -p kubuntu-ppa/next -d utopic -v 5.0.0 > build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh ok, was wondering
<sgclark> Riddell: unfortunately I have to step out for an hour or so :( kio needs a rebuild once kservice posts
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind looks like kservice is posting. I can get that before I go
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm getting hungry and need to go home for my tea, ping me on gtalk or similar if you need me.  thanks for doing so much on this
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, have a good day, I will resume when I get back :)
<Quintasan> sgclark, Riddell: Do we have UPnP support in KDE now?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yo
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: plz review SDDM packaging
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: gibe link
<shadeslayer> while I learn rust
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: git clone bzr::lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm
<Quintasan> >git clone
<Quintasan> >bzr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You drunk?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope, just install git-bzr
 * shadeslayer uses git everywhere now
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: wtf is rust?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.rust-lang.org/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://doc.rust-lang.org/master/intro.html
<shadeslayer> awesome stuff right there ^^, with all the goodness of pattern matching magic
 * shadeslayer throws a keyboard at easyjet
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: anyway, let me know what you think of SDDM
<shadeslayer> I'll file a ITP tomorrow to get it into Debian
<soee> do we have latest kde connect in repos already ?
<Quintasan> soee: In utopic yest
<Quintasan> yes*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sorry, got caught up in zillons of conversations
<Quintasan> looking
<soee> Quintasan: what about backoprts?
<shadeslayer> it is in backports
<shadeslayer> !info kdeconnect trusty
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 265 kB, installed size 1722 kB
<shadeslayer> !info kdeconnect trusty-backports
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu3~ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty-backports), package size 241 kB, installed size 1475 kB
<shadeslayer> ^^
<soee> :D
<shadeslayer> soee: sudo apt-get install kdeconnect=0.7.1-0ubuntu3~ubuntu14.04.1
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: TBH it should be a systemd unit not a init script
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it has all of the things
<shadeslayer> ALL of the things!
<shadeslayer> lesspipe the deb :)
<Quintasan> I don't see systemd unit
<Quintasan> well
<shadeslayer> there is one
<Quintasan> not in debian/ or I'm blind
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> it's installed by upstream
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Anyways, no glaring mistakes I think
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You want me to comaintain that in Debian or you're going solo with this?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'll file the ITP tomorrow
<shadeslayer> unless you want to do it now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm going to take a look at it tomorrow too
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> Since I'm a tired like hell and might have missed something
 * Quintasan had two exams today
<soee> im on the daily snapshots of plasma-next now
<soee> as i said yesterday all works nice except shortcuts ;)
<soee> for example i can't take screenshot using prtscr button etc
<soee> any idea what can cause this
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-03
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<ScottK> Riddell: No time for Kubuntu really until Friday.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> getting greener http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<xnox> shadeslayer: looks alright. Does boot & shutdown work correctly? with plymouth comming up on boot and shut down?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can I put a release script into the releaseme rewrite branch like the old branch had in it? or is that not the way any more?
<shadeslayer> soee: sounds like kglobalacceld not starting
<soee> shadeslayer: are we talking about shortcuts ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> soee: ps aux | grep kglobalaccel5
<soee> shadeslayer: please let me switch to neon session, 2 minutes
<shadeslayer> I thought you were using regular packages
<soee> shadeslayer: no, there were to many problems last time i tried them
<shadeslayer> like?
<shadeslayer> would be nice if you reported them
<shadeslayer> since I'm exclusively using neon right now
<soee> shadeslayer: using on utopic right ?
<soee> how did the upgrade go for you from trusty ?
<shadeslayer> I am on trusty
<shadeslayer> there is no neon for utopic
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the script supposed to contain?
<soee> shadeslayer: im a bit confused, i know thers no neon for utopic :) thouogh i thought there ar enopackages for trusty atm
<shadeslayer> I'm quite confused now :P
<apachelogger> trusty -> use neon; utopic -> use next ppa
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: in my case some comments saying "bump versions", then some comments to tar up kde/workspace and the other bits I need and save the tags
<shadeslayer> soee: so what are you running, neon or next ppa
<soee> shadeslayer: i have neon installed on trusty atm
<apachelogger> Riddell: for now, yeah, I'll have a look
<apachelogger> maybe we can add it to the regular nonense
<Noskcaj> yofel, "<darkxst> since I don't understand how device management could be affected by systemd vs logind"
<Noskcaj> Could you explain
<yofel> Noskcaj: if you mean upower, not really. I know that kde has some systemd sanity checks all over the place, but didn't really see anything relevant for the upower parts.
<yofel> And I'm not going to invest any more time in this until we have a definite decision on the init system 14.10 will use
<Quintasan> \o
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> I'm not sure anyone knows that bit.
<yofel> Noskcaj: FWIW, since things *do* work with upower if configured properly I would say we're fine with 0.99 if you need it. And if we keep upstart we should be able to force it to work anyway
<soee> shadeslayer: ok so get it clear (for me) is it possible to install plasma-next on trusty without neon ?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> the kubuntu next packages are only for utopic
<shadeslayer> and neon is only for trusty
<soee> shadeslayer: so [10:24] <shadeslayer> I thought you were using regular packages
<soee> you are talking about utopic here ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<soee> that explains all :)
<soee> what version utopic uses now? some beta ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yep
<soee> shadeslayer: do you have any serious issues with this version ?
<shadeslayer> soee: I haven't used it
<shadeslayer> so can't say
<Noskcaj> yofel, that's great. I'm just waiting on the desktop team and lubuntu. Sorry for the late reply.
<Riddell> yofel: so it's still broken with upstart but you think we'll work out how to fix it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: am I doing something wrong or is releaseme broken? http://paste.kde.org/pzxkqwqav
<Riddell> apachelogger: or do I need to set "i18n trunk branch" in projects.kde.org ?
<Riddell> (that's used for the code branch as well as the i18n branch right?)
<yofel> Riddell: should be doable if we really need to
<Riddell> hope so!
<Riddell> apachelogger: ./tarme.rb --origin trunk --version $VERSION baloo  this seems to not get any l10n, looks for kde-kdelibs which doesn't exist
<Riddell> ./tarme.rb --origin trunk --version $VERSION baloo-widgets   similarly likes to get svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/l10n-kf5/cy/messages/kde-kdelibs/baloowidgets.po
<Riddell> hmm, probably because it's in the kdelibs group on projects.kde.org
<Riddell> but I want translations from kde-workspace
<Riddell> ah but of course the l10n scripts don't know that either so there are no translations for it
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Riddell: wrong parent project on projects.kde?
<apachelogger> I thought it was supposed to be workspace xD
<apachelogger> there's a bit of a mess there
<apachelogger> Riddell: and yes, the trunk branch must be set on projects.kde.org
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> there are already packages for 5.0.0 in plasma-next https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/next ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah but it got moved back because that broke KDE SC releases.  so seems a problem with KDE intrastructure rather than releaseme
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<Riddell> and so it begins..
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Riddell> soee: yes, frameworks 5.0.0 which is out on monday
<soee> ;o
<BluesKaj> kf5 dev files?
<Riddell> apachelogger: this still crashing, do you know why? ./tarme.rb --origin trunk --version 0.3.98 oxygen-fonts
<apachelogger> Riddell: looking
<apachelogger>         p = Project.new(project_element.attribute('identifier').to_s)
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> fails to resolve
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it's still in kdereview 
<apachelogger> maybe that should be moved out of there, given that final is in 2 weeks :S
<Riddell> wibble
 * Riddell files a ticket
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can do a temprorary fix if you want
<apachelogger> if I remember how to use xml smartly again
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've filed a ticket so a very hacky workaround is all that's needed
<BluesKaj> guess Kf5 was the wrong assumption
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh wait, I think I can't
<apachelogger> the assumption that there should be a module is made all over the place
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think you'd best roll the tar manually
<apachelogger> doesn't need l10n and stuff anyway
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> unless
<apachelogger> nagh
<apachelogger> Riddell: best do it manually
<apachelogger> I'd have to change all classes to ignore missing module/components
<Riddell> yeah don't worry
<Riddell> de nada
<Riddell> apachelogger: new problemo
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just did  ./tarme.rb --origin trunk --version $VERSION kwin
<Riddell> in po/de/CMakeLists.txt it sets GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES(de ALL INSTALL_DESTINATION ${LOCALE_INSTALL_DIR} ${_po_files})
<Riddell> that should be   GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES(fr ALL INSTALL_DESTINATION ${LOCALE_INSTALL_DIR} PO_FILES ${_po_files})
<Riddell> with the "PO_FILES"
<Riddell> else it won't do anything
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> pft
<Riddell> looks easy to fix though
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> awooga
<soee> Riddell: do i need to add some dependent ppa when using plasma-next ppa ?
<soee> also package plasma-desktop is on hold http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741606/ ?
<soee> ping :)
<ScottK> On trusty:
<ScottK> 69 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 14 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<ScottK> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ScottK>   akonadiconsole kaddressbook kde-baseapps-bin kdebase-bin kdepasswd
<ScottK>   kdepim-dbg kdepimlibs-dbg kleopatra kmail knotes konqueror kubuntu-desktop
<ScottK>   libksieveui4 rekonq
<ScottK> The following packages have been kept back:
<ScottK>   kde-config-pimactivity libkdgantt2-0 libkleo4 libkopete4 libkpgp4
<ScottK>   libmailimporter4 libnoteshared4 libsendlater4 plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<ScottK> that doesn't seem good.
<ScottK> Could someone investigate as I'm headed out.
<soee> trusty -> unicorn upgrade, added plasma-next ppa, dist-upgrade -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741719/
<soee> someone can take a look ?
<Riddell> soee: what happens when you apt-get install plasma-desktop?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741927/
<Riddell> soee: yep so that's what I'd expect, we don't have a meta package for plasma 5 stuff yet so you'll need to just work out what needs to be installed yourself and install it
<Riddell> I should probably bump that up my todo
<soee> :/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can't say I've seen that on my machine
<Riddell> sgclark: looking like you make good progress http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<sgclark> Riddell: been busy haha
<ScottK> Did everything get copied to updates?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> sgclark:         ln -s /usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/script/libraries/underscore.js debian/ktexteditor-data/usr/share/katepart5/script/libraries/underscore.js < in ktexteditor is wrong, since you're effectively making ktexteditor depend on kate 4
<sgclark> shadeslayer: uploaded fix 2 secods ago
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: we don't need to build dep on libjs-underscore btw
<shadeslayer> it's a runtime thing only
<shadeslayer> which you forgot :P
<alvin> shadeslayer: I see it too. Trusty with kubuntu-ppa-backports. apt wants to remove kaddressbook kde-baseapps-bin kdepasswd kmail kubuntu-desktop libksieveui4 and even marble
<shadeslayer> why do you have kubuntu-ppa-backports with trusty
<shadeslayer> sgclark: please fix it so that ktexteditor depends on the lib instead of build depending on it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because trusty would be a backport target? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but the backports ppa has nothing that's useful right now
<apachelogger> why is it broken then? :P
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> alvin: mind running : sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> and pastebinning the output
<alvin> shadeslayer: ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742026/
<shadeslayer> alvin: what does : apt-cache policy libkleo4 say
<alvin> I didn't know the backports were more or less empty. Didn't read the announcemnt all that well apparently.
<alvin> Installed: 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu0.1 | Candidate: 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu0.1 Do you need the whole output?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> alvin: try sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install libkleo4
<shadeslayer> sometimes I hate focus follows mouse
 * shadeslayer throws a octopus at alvin
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> I meant apachelogger
<alvin> ouch
 * shadeslayer throws a octopus at apachelogger
<shadeslayer> there, I fixed it
<alvin> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742046/
 * apachelogger hand shadeslayer subversion
<shadeslayer> oh noews
<shadeslayer> I just lost all my branches
<shadeslayer> nooooo
<shadeslayer> but wait!
 * shadeslayer installs git-svn
<shadeslayer> jokes on you, I have git-svn
<shadeslayer> muwhaha
<Riddell> subversion is what means it takes many hours to make the plasma 5 tars
<Riddell> apachelogger: feature request for tarme, parallelise the svn checkouts
<apachelogger> on my todo
<shadeslayer> that debug output makes no sense
<apachelogger> Riddell: depending on the repo it wouldn't improve much
<apachelogger> svn connection is insanely slow
<Riddell> fooey
<apachelogger> so the more stuff it actually downloads per connection attempt the faster it is
<apachelogger> so in fact it is so slow because it keeps doing micro checkouts on a per-repo basis
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> while it could do a complete checkout of the kde-workspace dir and recycle stuff which right now it can't because a tarme project is meant to be entirely isolated 
<shadeslayer> alvin: are you using a mirror?
<shadeslayer> alvin: or the official archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> alvin: and can you run the same apt-get install command with libakonadi-contact4
<soee> Riddell: then this meta file might be ready ?
<soee> *when
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ktexteditor fixed
<Riddell> soee: not this week
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742082/ < whitespace diff :P
<shadeslayer> changelog misinformed 
<shadeslayer> :)
<alvin> shadeslayer: Yes, I'm using a mirror
<shadeslayer> ah ah ah
<shadeslayer> alvin: I get it on the live ISO too
<shadeslayer> so, I'll debug it in a bit
<alvin> shadeslayer: for libakonadi-contact4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742094/
<alvin> shadeslayer: thx!
<Riddell> I don't even know how to do a meta package with a PPA
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: does neon use germinate for a meta package?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but should be easy
<shadeslayer> alvin: ScottK I think something is still in proposed
<sgclark> Can anyone help me with khtml http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742154/ all those symbols removed? this does not seem right, symbols are not my strongpoint.
<Riddell> sgclark: those are from the plugins it should above the missing symbols
<Riddell> khtmladaptorpart.so
<Riddell> khtmlimagepart.so#
<Riddell> khtmlpart.so
<Riddell> etc
<Riddell> are those now missing?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes they've been moved into the -bin package so find to just remove those symbols lines from the package
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: now libkf5khtml-bin: shared-lib-without-dependency-information, do I need to create a symbols file for -bin?
<Riddell> sgclark: nah they're plugins
<Riddell> add a lintian-overrides
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why do we have libkf5codecs-data for just locales
<shadeslayer> seems a bit useless
<soee> where is activities config stored ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: arguably all -data are useless, just saves some disk space on the archive, I think scarlet added them for all frameworks
<shadeslayer> git log says it was you :)
<yofel> wasn't that for multiarch until we figured out that they're not needed?
<soee> someone can give me a helping hand instaling plasma-next when this meta package is missing ? :)
<Riddell> oh yes, and multi-arch
<Riddell> yofel: why aren't they needed?
<Riddell> soee: make sure kwin and plasma-desktop are installed, the rest is just window dressing
<BluesKaj> lotsa kde upgrade packages held back here on 14.04 ...is this the kde upgrade to 4.13.2 ?
<Riddell> you could also say that kwin is literally window dressing :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: same as ScottK was having, I've not looked into it
<soee> Riddell: but plasma-desktop will remove window manager etc
<Riddell> soee: now called just "kwin"
<soee> Riddell: so if i install plasma-desktop it will remove some packages, it ok to have them removed ?>
<yofel> Riddell: IIRC they are the same on all archs?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, receiving complaints from worried users at #kubuntu, and told them you guys were working on it.
<soee> ha, now i eded up with: plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-desktop-data (= 4:4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> yofel: right so they'll overlap if you install the amd4 and i386 package
<Riddell> BluesKaj: thanks
<yofel> Riddell: which is fine as long as they're bit-by-bit identical
<yofel> although we might've kept them for sanity's sake as that's a rather flaky assumption
<yofel> hm
<Riddell> yofel: the files overlap, surely they can't be co-installed?
<soee> so the plasma-desktop-data package might be missing ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: should be fixed soon
<BluesKaj> thanks, shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> alvin: ScottK all fixed on the main archive
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ^^ 
<yofel> Riddell: dpkg will accept it as long as they're not different
<yofel> "Note that any files in /usr/share or /etc must be byte-for-byte identical across architectures, otherwise file conflicts will result! This means, in particular, that any gzip-compressed files must be compressed with -n to avoid embedded timestamps. "
<Riddell> yofel: interesting
<soee> hmm, i forced to install plasma-dektop-data, than i can install plasma-desktop, but had kubuntu-desktop removed :)
<soee> the kubuntu-desktop package is not required now?
<Riddell> soee: nope
<soee> ok, than reboot .. hope i will boot :) brb
<yofel> BluesKaj: I just checked about 4.13.2 and libkdecore5 looks fine to me, so it's probably a badly synced mirror or so
<yofel> it was released only an hour ago
<BluesKaj> yofel, upgrading as we speak , looking good so far , thanks
<soee> :) black screen now
<BluesKaj> rebooted, upgrade seems fine here 
<soee> does the konsole package name changed in plasma-next ?
<BluesKaj> yup 4.13.2 seems to be working here
<shadeslayer> override_dh_auto_test:
<shadeslayer>         true
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ^^ :P
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * shadeslayer fixes
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I have no idea what you are referring to 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: that's from kconfig
<sgclark> shadeslayer: don't recall touching that one
<shadeslayer> ok, git log says it's from Riddell
<shadeslayer> fun either way :)
<Riddell> ta da! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.98.0/
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> how does one make a utopic pbuilder
<shadeslayer> sudo -E DIST=utopic pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<shadeslayer> I: Distribution is trusty.
 * shadeslayer throws a octopus at pbuilder
<Riddell> is this spam or something I should be interested in? http://paste.kde.org/p1wskq4ji
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I had to add utopic to .pbuilderrc before it would let me
<Riddell> rbelem__, dantti: portugese dudes ^^
<sgclark> Riddell: gosh no break lol
<debfx> that poor octopus
<Riddell> sgclark: no rest for us :)
<shadeslayer> I did that
<dantti> Riddell: I have no idea, never heard of blueice
<shadeslayer> debfx: would you rather it be a unicode snowman :/
<shadeslayer> *:>
<soee> can i run terminal from konversation somehow ?
<shadeslayer> don't think soi
<debfx> that would be ineffective. it'd just melt midair.
<soee> all settings related to desktop are stroed in .kde folder?
<dantti> Riddell: it seems some company that customized kubuntu, the website is a mess I wouldn't bother :P
<shadeslayer> can anyone see what what's wrong here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742542/
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> stupid thing
<shadeslayer> I should have been doing sudo -E dist= instead of sudo -E DIST=
<shadeslayer> it's all apachelogger's
<shadeslayer> +fault
<soee> what can be the reason i see only window (konversation) but no panels, desktop etc. just black background
<soee> plasmashell: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/plasma/dataengine/plasma_engine_powermanagement.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK5Solid7Battery9isPluggedEv
<soee> any idea what cause this ?
<sgclark> soee: not really sure atm you arent using new 5.0.0 with plasma are you?
<sgclark> soee_: not really sure atm you arent using new 5.0.0 with plasma are you?
<soee_> sgclark: yes
<soee_> ant plasmashell crashes because of this
<soee_> if i try to load plasmashell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742679/
<sgclark> soee_ we are in the middle of packaging and plasma was only released a bit ago, it is going to be a mess until all are packaged.
<sgclark> soee_: yes disaster is promised right now, nothing can be done. Wait till all packages are done
<soee_> :)
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 12 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> Riddell: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html needs a refresh please
<shadeslayer> sgclark: he's left
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oh hmm
<sgclark> shadeslayerr: is he coming back?
<shadeslayer> not today he isn't
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> I can fix that though
<shadeslayer> one moment
<soee> is there already milou package available to install ?
<soee> !package milou
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package milou
<shadeslayer> !package plasma-widget-milou
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package plasma-widget-milou
<shadeslayer> !package trusty-backports plasma-widget-milou
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> psht
<shadeslayer> !info trusty-backports plasma-widget-milou
<ubottu> 'plasma-widget-milou' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> soee: it's in backports
<soee> shadeslayer: im asking about utopic
<shadeslayer> should be
<shadeslayer> it's called plasma-widget-milou
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/next.html
<shadeslayer> I don't understand why scp doesn't work for people.ubuntu.com :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thx
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> sgclark: page should update every 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> or should it be faster
<sgclark> shadeslayer: nah, I am on last package
<sgclark> then I need a break...
<shadeslayer> alrighty, I have to leave now
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<sgclark> cyas
 * shadeslayer found minor polishing issues in kconfig
<shadeslayer> nothing that we can't fix tomorrow
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think because it has no shell, it requires explicit sftp
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<rbelem__> Riddell, o/
<Riddell> ooh close! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<soee> ubiquity fails in unicorn when language is changed
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks. 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-04
<Riddell> bon dia
<soee> bienvenido
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.8.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1337756
<soee> Riddell: the issue with ubiquity i mentioned yetserday is known ?
<Riddell> soee: which one?
<soee> Riddell: if language is change installer failes
<soee> *utopic
<Riddell> yeah that one is
<Riddell> soee: although fixes welcome :)
<soee> Riddell: also i tried yesterday plasma-next 
<soee> failed also :)
<Riddell> blank screen you said?
<soee> i was able to install it but than on login screen where the button with gui screen should be iv seen only small dot or something (like teh text was missing on the button) if itried to login it just stopped with wallpaper and cursor
<Riddell> so probably just some stuff not installed
<Riddell> I'll work on a meta package next week
 * Riddell away until monday
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> morning Riddell any plasma ready to work on?
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have a pbuilder hook for autopkgtests
<yofel> shadeslayer: I have yours :P
<yofel> which doesn't work most of the time because it crashes with an UnicodeDecode error
<yofel> probably because the chroot has no locales configured
<yofel> same hook that maxy linked to actually
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> so yeah
<shadeslayer> same error as me now
<yofel> heh
 * shadeslayer throws a rock at the router
<shadeslayer> I've had to tether my phone to get internet today
<shadeslayer> and it's extremely slow
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee_> Hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_ 
<valorie> woah, everyone took th weekend off, not just me!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee_> someone using milou widget ?
<mcstr_> is there a way to delete older formerly used mobile-devices in kde connect? i have now an sgs3 but kde connect still is also showing my sgs4 
<apachelogger> anyone around?
 * apachelogger looks at yofel
<yofel> hm?
<apachelogger> yofel: can you please try the following in discover: install qtcreator -> delete creator -> sudo apt-get install -f ... does it reinstall qtcreator?
<apachelogger> it appears to me my apt is getting very confused and says it has no broken relationships even though it really has
<yofel> yup
<yofel> The following extra packages will be installed:
<yofel>   qtcreator
<apachelogger> yofel: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install -f
<apachelogger> does it report broken packages there?
<yofel> did that already, it's 0
<apachelogger> I think apt in trusty is kaput
<yofel> I'm on utopic
<apachelogger> well, I see it in trusty :P
<yofel> I've seen such behavior from aptitude in the past, but I believe that has it's own package state cache
<apachelogger> it's peculiar though, technically that should break for every package ever
<apachelogger> what qapt does is mark the package for deletion and then let the resolver figure out how to make it happen and if it can't then qapt simply aborts
<apachelogger> so I think something is kaput which makes the broken count report as 0 even though it isn't
<apachelogger> all very peculiar
<apachelogger> yofel: well, thanks for checking
<yofel> apachelogger: aptitude is rather unhappy actually
<apachelogger> yofel: about the mess discover made or about removing qtcreator?
 * apachelogger cannot remove qtcreator in muon pm at all ....
<yofel> latter
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757372/
<apachelogger> that looks fine doesn't it?
<yofel> sure, but that's all because they depend on qtcreator
<yofel> and are now broken
<apachelogger> yeah, which makes sense
<apachelogger> the question is why removing qtcreator via discover doesn't resolve the breakage
<yofel> I would blame apt, as that seems to calcualate something wrong
<apachelogger> The "qtcreator" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<apachelogger> ohohohohoh
<apachelogger> ah nevermind
<apachelogger> no, actually, that error comes from client side muon pm itself, so for some reason it qapt client fails to resolve the deps 
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> what the
<ScottK> yofel: Upstream renamed ksnakeduel to ktron in a point release?
<apachelogger> yofel: fwiw, I think there's three bugs at work a) apt's broken count is weirdly defunct allowing qapt to apply the changes even though they cause broken relationships b) clientside qapt fails to actually resolve the breakage by marking the additional packages (which is like super weird) c) discover doesn't take additional measures to check whether an operation will cause breakage (muon does, which is why it refuses to mark it for removal 
<apachelogger> entirely)
<apachelogger> merry pile of shit that is
<yofel> ScottK: no, upstream renamed the source to ksnakeduel a while go, we renamed the binary, debian didn't, and shadeslayer didn't add any replacement handling when he merged that
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> So he dropped the rename?
<ScottK> That seems wrong.
<shadeslayer> hm?
<ScottK> Did anyone ask Debian why they didn't follow upstream on the rename?
<ScottK> Matching upstream is the right answer here I think.
 * yofel didn't
<shadeslayer> yofel: I didn't merge ksnakeduel
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^?
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<yofel> ah oops, Riddell did
<yofel> shadeslayer: sorry ;)
<Riddell> I did?
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> Yes.  Riddell did.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: back from your Canoe thingy ? :p
<Riddell> yeah, it was awesome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw dpm is in Barcelona tomorrow
<Riddell> then I went to France, just cos I can
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did they surrender
<ScottK> yofel: Rather than add the transitional package, I'd just go back to our old binary name.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's a given.
<yofel> ok, I'll do that then
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> no, they failed to indicate at roundabouts and there were posters for la front nationale, so I came back
<yofel> and let me ask maxy what he thinks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.meetup.com/html5livecodebarcelona/events/190196612/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd be up for that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm just meeting him for drinks after his session
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ anything that needs nagging in person ? :P
<apachelogger> who? the french?
<shadeslayer> nah, dpm
<apachelogger>         if (!Targ->ProvidesList) {
<apachelogger> the names in qapt
<apachelogger> the names
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nothing comes to mind
<apachelogger> other than bitching anyway
<shadeslayer> good :p
<apachelogger>             pkgCache::VerIterator Ver =  (*d->backend->cache()->depCache())[Targ].InstVerIter(*d->backend->cache()->depCache());
<apachelogger> reads: :trollface:
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> is that actual code?
<shadeslayer> :@
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> it's the reason I don't like working on code I was not involved with early on
<yofel> welcome to, you know, life :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> why it doesn't have to be
<apachelogger> if people were to watch less football and instead got drunk they'd not come up with shit like that
<valorie> are you implying that drunk code is better than football-watching code?
<yofel> in his case that's usually true ^^
 * valorie observes that often you see the football-watching and drunkenness together
<valorie> without any code
<valorie> apachelogger is at the constant Ballmer's Peak
<valorie> time to run
<apachelogger> <- professional haxx0r
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the code was stolen from synaptics that's why it's so shitty
<apachelogger> also I stole a fix now
<apachelogger> I have no clue what it means, but it makes muon pm able to resolve the removal
<apachelogger> much magic
<apachelogger> ahahaha
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-December/007623.html
<apachelogger> that makes my stolen fix less appealing 
<apachelogger> also it doesn't really look noop
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=48ca41c210c30e75817d7559cdf8bad7ceab141c for public entertainment
<yofel> entertaining indeed...
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-29
<mhall119> ahoneybun: FOSSETCON will be in November this year, so after 15.10's release, just FYI
<ahoneybun> true
<mhall119> valorie: I'm looking to see what it would cost to print them with whoever is printing the Ubuntu DVDs for Canonical
<mhall119> then using the community donations to pay for it
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.ok1.de/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T450s-20BWS03E00--884.html
<shadeslayer> yofel: squeee
<valorie> thank you, mhall119
<ahoneybun> valorie: if we want DVDs for akademy they would have to be 15.04
<ahoneybun> but everyone there knows about KDE there :)
<ahoneybun> FOSSETCON would be a whole new userbase
<ahoneybun> valorie: so we pick akademy, fossetcon, or both lol
<valorie> you will get more people wanting to USE a dvd at fosset
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> more people wanting to collect at Akademy
<ahoneybun> valorie: a friend of mine is working on a machine that will make usb thumb drives with Linux on it
<ahoneybun> if you have seen those new coke machines with the touch screen
<ahoneybun> you pick your FLAVOR of Linux lol
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> http://lmc.gatech.edu/~djakacki3/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/five-guys-sweet-soda-machine.jpeg
<ahoneybun> I vote for Fossetcon
<ahoneybun> put it in the hands of people who would try Plasma 5 for the first time
<valorie> yup
<valorie> also it leaves you free to just enjoy Akademy
<ahoneybun> plus 15.10 will be better then 15.04 I hope
<valorie> your first time, you'll want time to explore
 * ahoneybun read that very very wrong
<valorie> of course 15.10 will be better
<valorie> 15.04 is a bit bumpy; so much new stuff
<ahoneybun> I used to blame systemd but Ubuntu 15.04 is just fine
<ahoneybun> with systemd
<ahoneybun> still is bumpy
<ahoneybun> damn Xorg or something
<valorie> could be
<ahoneybun> thing does not like me switching monitors
<ahoneybun> it tears up the screen sometimes
<ahoneybun> and I have to kill Xorg
<valorie> I think I'll go out and try to do a bit of work outside since it's cooling off slightly
<ahoneybun> I'll most likely be out before your back lol
 * ahoneybun trys to hack a arduino to use a button to switch colors on LED
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/+OvidiuFlorinBogdan/posts/Z2hpvqYB7jv
<valorie> looks great, ovidiu-florin!
<valorie> I like it in B/W
<seaLne> valorie, ahoneybun, Riddell: i'm not to sure how useful giving out kubuntu dvds at akademy would be. i'm sure lots of people would take them but they could also quite easily make them selves a usb stick with it on. if there is going to be a limited number some other conferences might be a better target imho. blue systems can have a table ("booth") if they want
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you still awake?
<ahoneybun> maybe ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> thanks seaLne
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: message me on telegram I'm doing something with a driver
<Tm_T> I cannot paste anything to KDE applications at the moment
<Tm_T> they just hang and wait and nothing get pasted
<Tm_T> maybe dbus related?
<soee> good morning
<macguy> Hi, is it a good idea to istall Kubuntu on a Mac? Will I face any problems regarding software availability etc?
<macguy> Also will I face any hardware issues? Something like the webcam not working fine, or any other piece of hardware?
<soee> macguy: try it on virtual machine, i have no idea how it will work on mac :)
<macguy> soee: I have used it on a virtual machine for quite some time now
<macguy> its been running fine on virtualbox
<soee> the only problem i see is taht you won't have all this fancy apps that mac offers
<soee> hardware is hardware so it should works just fine i think
<macguy> soee: would you recommend dual booting OS X and ubuntu?
<Riddell> mparillo: wp upgraded and new theme on wire.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> macguy: user questions are best on #kubuntu usually
<soee> macguy: can't give any advice. i never used mac :) I'm running Kubuntu next to windows only and it works just fine
<soee> if you create separate partitions for kubuntu, it's prettyu safe to install it and test. i'm not sure how bootloader works on mac and if it iwll be detect and updated properly by kubuntu
<soee> always backup your origibnal (mac) data before such changes ;
<scottn> If I wanted to build .deb packages of some of the latest KDE software for Ubuntu 15.04 is their any howtos on how to do this? I know how to compile the source and have a limited understanding of the debian rules. The bit I'm missing is how to two relate. 
<soee> Riddell: ^
<soee> scottn: maybe you are interested in packaging generally ? I think Jonathan could help you start with it and maybe you would liek to help Kubntu devs with packaging ? :)
<Riddell> hi scottn
<Riddell> you'd need to learn packaging in general which takes a few days of playing around
<Riddell> then we have some scripts to do it in bulk but they're a bit fragile so you need to know how to fix them up
<Riddell> but I think sgclark may be doing backports to 15.04
<sitter> "fix"
<Riddell> what do you want to package?
<scottn> Riddell: Was wanting to do the 15.04.2 KDE applications but realised I didn't know enough to know where to start. I've added debian rules to source files to convert them to .debs but in this case these must already exist.
<scottn> So was looking for some pointers on how you guys do it when you build stuff for the backports PPA.
<scottn> That's my short term goal. Longer term I could maybe help with the packaging once I've understood what needs to be done and how it works.
<Riddell> uh, sgclark I may have just screwed up
<Riddell> scottn: can you build a package?
<Riddell> cos you need to learn how to do it generally before you do bulk stuff
<scottn> Yes. I'm happy creating my own debian directory with it's rules, dependencies etc for very small and simple source repositories, but never tried anything of the complexity of some of the KDE packages, other than build them from source.
<Riddell> sgclark: ug yes I did, in tidying up the PPAs I forgot you had stuff in progress and deleted next-staging :( you may hit me
<scottn> For that I've used the kdesrc package
<Riddell> scottn: do you have a PPA?
<scottn> No
<Riddell> scottn: you'll need one :)
<Riddell> scottn: these are the scripts we use to do bulk packaging https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/
<scottn> Is that the same as a Ubuntu One account? I have one of those. 
<Riddell> scottn: but as I say they're a bit bit-worn
<Riddell> scottn: ubuntu one account will get you an account on launchpad, where you can make a PPA (personal package archive) and packages can be uploaded to
<Riddell> scottn: we then have packaging in debian git http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<Riddell> scottn: e.g. you can see the vivid_backports branch for amor that would be used for 15.04 backports http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/amor.git/
<scottn> OK. Logged into launchpad with my ubuntu one account.
<Riddell> scottn: one of the kubuntu-automation scripts will put together the packaging from git with the tar from kde.org and put it into a launchpad ppa
<Riddell> scottn: and one of the other kubuntu-automation scripts will make a readable output like this so we can see if there's problems http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.1_vivid.html
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<scottn> OK. Thanks. Let me have a look at those to start with and then hopefully I can start asking some intelligent questions :-). I'm in New Zealand so it's 8:37 pm so there may be a bit of a delay.
<Riddell> scottn: and good to have you here, do stick around, try to let the politics not interfere with the fun too much
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: i'm fine, a lot of work to be done today :) you ?
<lordievader> Slowly waking up.
<Riddell> wgrant: resizing request if you have a minute https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/268643
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you got a new camera?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: alas no, just nim has hers
<sick_rimmit> Oh Boy!! - I have a broken desktop
<sick_rimmit> G+ Hangouts crashed my machine, and now I have a black desktop, now Kicker, system tray etc...
<sick_rimmit> Oddly Konversation auto starts, and presents a window, hence how I can type in here
<sick_rimmit> I suspect it's a corrupted session file, but I can't seem to find where they're stored..
<sick_rimmit> any help appreciated
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: ~/.config
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: ~/.config/session
<sick_rimmit> Ah, brill, I was looking in .kde
<sgclark> Riddell: I was working in ninjas
<Riddell> sgclark: ah good, I was worried I'd screwed up your work
<Riddell> clivejo: how did you get on with calligra?
<clivejo> Riddell: I cant get it any further
<clivejo> its complaining about a missing lib file
<clivejo> even though I put the file in the package#
<Riddell> clivejo: it might be the ones in debian/rules
<Riddell> clivejo: stuck the error on paste.kde.org
<clivejo> I rm all 
<Riddell> aww
<clivejo> I was going to try Digikam4.11.0
<clivejo> did you package calligra?
<Riddell> clivejo: I've not no
<Riddell> clivejo: digikam would be good, although it's not small either
<clivejo> I cant work out what calligra is complaining about
<clivejo> Ive googled for hours on it and still cant figure it out
<Riddell> clivejo: it's probably something easyish but if you deleted it hard to find out now
<Riddell> no bother, give digikam a try
<clivejo> what base package should I use
<clivejo> Ill try again
<clivejo> I think it should be archived so I could recover the control file
<clivejo> save me working out the deps again
<clivejo> Riddell: what base package should I use?  I think I used the wrong one last time
<Riddell> clivejo: for digikam?
<clivejo> calligra
<Riddell> clivejo: in bzr I think https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<Riddell> so is digikam
<Riddell> but only tackle it if you won't lose your soul over it
<clivejo> ok let me try with that
<clivejo> I want to learn, just hate getting stuck
<clivejo> get so frustrated I have to go and split logs!
<clivejo> Riddell: ok so tar ball is calligra_2.9.5.orig.tar.xz is that right?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> ok when I do dch -i
<clivejo> it has a section added by you
<clivejo> calligra (1:2.9.2-0ubuntu4)
<clivejo> but it doesnt appear to be signed off by you
<clivejo> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/p8zu3q8ds
<clivejo> do I keep that version numbering?
<clivejo> 1:2.9.5-0ubuntu~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 ?
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like I failed to commit that top version when I uploaded to the archive 1:2.9.2-0ubuntu3 
<clivejo> what does the 1: mean
<Riddell> so you can just change UNRELEASED to vivid and take it from there
<Riddell> yes 1:2.9.5-0ubuntu~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 is right
<Riddell> 1: is an epoch, it means at some point in the past someone screwed up the version numbers and had to add an epoch to reset them
<clivejo> will I leave your comments in there?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> will that epoch ever come out of the name?
<clivejo> ok this is the error hit me before
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/poqmhzopj
<clivejo> Ive run "quilt refresh" but stillthrowing that error
<clivejo> the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed :/
<clivejo> Riddell: poke
<Riddell> yo
<clivejo> LOL
<Riddell> nah an epoch is forever
<Riddell> like a puppy at christmas
<Riddell> clivejo: quilt push kubuntu_krita_plugin_directory.diff; quilt refresh  ?
<clivejo> Riddell: 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file krita/sketch/CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> Patch debian/patches/kubuntu_krita_plugin_directory.diff does not apply (enforce with -f)
<clivejo> Riddell: do I have to force it?
<Riddell> clivejo: you'll need to edit it manually then
<Riddell> qulit push -f  will force it
<Riddell> you'll get a .rej file
<Riddell> open that and the file it tries to patch and work out how to apply the patch
<Riddell> then save and quilt refresh
<clivejo> I know knowing about quilt
<clivejo> I need to learn this stuff
<clivejo> know noththing
<clivejo> ok "quilt refresh -f " seems to have cleared that error, but why?
<Riddell> clivejo: well it applied the patch but ignored the failures
<Riddell> clivejo: so it's now in failed mode
<Riddell> and you need to apply the patch manually
<clivejo> how does one do that?
<clivejo> its debuilding as we speak
<Riddell> clivejo: look at the patch, work out what it does and what needs to be applied to the files now
<Riddell> detective work, like a lot of packaging
<Riddell> whee lots to do http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.2_wily.html
<santa_> Riddell: sending patch[es] to kubuntu-devel...
<Riddell> santa_: any idea why http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/ksysguard.git/tree/debian/copyright?h=kubuntu_wily_archive gets W: ksysguard source: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique (paragraph at line 232)
<Riddell> W: ksysguard source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright gpl-2+ (paragraph at line 228)
<Riddell>  ?
<santa_> let me check,,,
<santa_> maybe a bug in lintian, let me test something...
<clivejo> why cant projects be given a unique name?!?  I dont want to know how to make blankets or sewing!!
<Zinic> cd 4
<Zinic> nope
<clivejo> I dont get why quilt is needed, if I download the lastest release, surely all relevant patches are included in it?
<santa_> Riddell: lintian bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=779676
<ubottu> Debian bug 779676 in lintian "dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique check is too strict or too severe." [Normal,Open]
<santa_> Riddell: and replying directly to your question: because both the first and the last paragraph use GPL-2+ as license
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma 5.3.2 (Wily) status: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.2_wily.html | Welcome ximion!
<ahoneybun> is it best to install a deb or use a PPA?
<santa_> I guess it depends. what do you want to install?
<ahoneybun> cutegram
<ahoneybun> telegram client in Qt
<valorie> if you think we should include it, why not PPA
<valorie> and let people test it?
<ahoneybun> what?
<valorie> if you put it in a PPA, then people can test it
<ahoneybun> it already is
<ahoneybun> the team put it in one: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/cutegram-2-2-0-telegram-client-for-linux-released-install-in-ubuntu-linux-mint-debian-based-distros
<valorie> if people like it, then file a bug that it be included in the archive
<santa_> ahoneybun: then I would go for the ppa
<ahoneybun> ok thanks guys
<santa_> nice finding by the way
<santa_> I'm using telegram too
<ahoneybun> it works very well
<ahoneybun> syncs between phone and desktop very nicely
<valorie> why does the world need another messaging app?
<ahoneybun> valorie: since Hangout is not on Ubuntu Touch but telegram is
<santa_> because whatsapp aint free
<ahoneybun> and whatsapp is not on UT as well
<valorie> ah
<clivejo> what does "@@ -73,7 +73,7 @@ endif()" mean in a quilt diff file?
<valorie> whatsapp is evil
<valorie> altho I have it on my phone
 * ahoneybun never has used it
<valorie> gah, need to clean my house
<valorie> I got it because SMS isn't international
<valorie> surely someone will come up with something modern that just Works Everywhere
<ahoneybun> Telegram?
<valorie> ok, coffee aquired
<valorie> I'll check out telegram
<ahoneybun> its over data so it should work everywhere just like hangouts
<valorie> does kde-telepathy do telegram?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<valorie> :(
<valorie> ttyl, gotta clean house
<ahoneybun> I mean if UT can make a appliation then the API is there to do it
<santa_> clivejo: there is no such thing as "quilt diff" files; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_diff
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://akulichalexandr.wordpress.com/2014/05/26/telegram-connection-manager-gsoc-2014-task-overview/
<Riddell> claydoh: if you download a source package it'll apply them using quilt (not really but it's a different program to do the same thing) then you can unapply and reapply them in a somewhat managed way
<Riddell> oh sorry claydoh, that was to clivejo but he went away
<claydoh> Riddell:  s'ok ;)
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> he didn't see my stuff too XD
<ahoneybun> Riddell: could this be done at akademy: https://akulichalexandr.wordpress.com/2014/05/26/telegram-connection-manager-gsoc-2014-task-overview/ ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what about it?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it seems a bit slow/dead
<ahoneybun> telegram support in Telepathy would be awesome
<clivejo> Riddell: you got few minutes to help me sort this quilt problem?
<Riddell> clivejo: hmm not really, what's up?
<clivejo> says there an issue with kubuntu_release_type.diff
<clivejo> can't find file to patch at input line 5
<clivejo> @@ -73,7 +73,7 @@ endif()
<clivejo>  if(NOT DEFINED RELEASE_BUILD)
<Riddell> it wants to patch ./CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> so take a look in ./CMakeLists.txt and see if it should apply
<Riddell> if you can work out how to apply the patch manually then force it with quilt push -f  and open CMakeLists.txt in a text editor,  edit and save,  quilt refresh
<clivejo> That line is already  changed - set(RELEASE_BUILD_TYPES "release" "relwithdebinfo" "minsizerel" "debian")
<clivejo> Ive editted it back and let quilt change it
<clivejo> ah
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-30
<ovidiu-florin> hello friends
<ovidiu-florin> good morning
<soee> hiho
<Tm_T> moin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> Riddell: when building in pbuilder, is the environment destroyed after?  
<Riddell> clivejo: yes
<Riddell> it's why I only use pbuilder for a final check
<Riddell> and normally build either on my local system if I think it's close enough to where I want to put the package or in a manual chroot
<clivejo> there was a few missing files in the pbuild I run last night
<clivejo> took a few hours :/
<clivejo> so quilt is used more for host OS changes to CMAKE files
<clivejo> ie for debian 
<Riddell> any patch we want to apply, maybe we want to put unicorns in the default kword template
<Riddell> but in kubuntu at least we have a policy against unicorns (sorry sitter) because they should be applied upstream in KDE
<sitter> :O
<Riddell> otherwise it becomes impossible to maintain and the quality drops, as you discovered by just trying to update a few patches here
<Riddell> so patches are only added when something is really needed in kubuntu and not needed upstream in KDE which is rare, or maybe a fix from upstream KDE we take that isn't in the released tar
<Riddell> debian have their own rules of course, and we take from debian so lots of our patches (managed by quilt) are from them
<clivejo> can you give an example of a Kubuntu patch applied by us?
<Riddell> debian/patches/kubuntu_qtquick-plugin-directory.diff for example
<Riddell> in calligra
<Riddell> which we need because we use funky multiarch paths to allow i386 and amd64 stuff to be co-installable
<sitter> judging from the name it is a patch that shouldn't be there :P
<Riddell> so ${CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR} isn't what upstream expects it to be
<sitter> description confirms
<Riddell> so we change it
<Riddell> but as sitter says, maybe there's a better way I didn't think of at the time where it could be fixed upstream for everyone
<Riddell> to be fair I did ask boud from calligra when I wrote that and he said it was the right thing to do
<sitter> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=phonon.git&a=blob&h=3ec9d2f5b5e8768ea160fb33d7128e863b8edfff&hb=f9a268d386f0dcaece6232bf5c9e4b87ebc37cef&f=CMakeLists.txt#l127
<sitter> Riddell: patch becomes obsolete with kf5 port since ECM implements what phonon had 5 years ago in a more generic manner :P
<Riddell> :)
<clivejo> why is there a policy against unicorns?
<Riddell> clivejo: unicorns are fine if upstream adds them, but unicorns added only in kubuntu could become unsustainable, we don't have the stables or vet skills needed
<Riddell> and where would we supply all the fairy dust needed from?
<Riddell> and if they died because we didn't have enough fairy dust think of the bad publicity
<clivejo> discrimation!
<clivejo> discrimination :P
<sitter> well, we don't accept ponies either
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm moving about the qa.kubuntu build status pages, which one are you using?
<clivejo>  thei debuild is so long!!
<clivejo> really is a winter activity
<sitter> search for ccache and icecream/icecc and eatmydata and check debuild's -nc option
<sitter> also
<sitter> Riddell: didn't I have a hook for pbuilder to drop to terminal?
<sitter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Using_the_Kubuntu_pbuilder_hooks look, I am famous
<sitter> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/view/head:/C10shell
<sitter> there, most useful hook ever
<sitter> someone really needs to rewrite pbuilder on top of lxc
<Riddell> lxc? isn't it all docker these days?
<sitter> same tech, different frontends
<sitter> OTOH docker has a proper ruby api gem, so there's that xD
 * seaLne pokes people coming to akademy to register https://akademy.kde.org/2015/register
<sebas> seaLne: is BoF registration already open?
<seaLne> it will be the same as previous years, not sure if anyone has created the wiki pages yet. biab
<sgclark> Riddell: I am not using any status pages yet. No where close to that point yet.
<Riddell> :(
<sgclark> makes me really come to appreciate our scripts haha
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee> oh shutdown fixed in Plasma 5.3.2 :D
 * soee happy
<clivejo> Riddell: still getting this error - dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library liblibglobal.so.14 needed by debian/krita/usr/lib/kde4/kritalutdocker.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')   
<Riddell> clivejo: ignore that one, it's installed specially in debian/rules
<Riddell> because it doesn't exist in arm
<Riddell> ah, can't ignore it, it's an shlibs error
<Riddell> pastebin  debian/krita/usr/lib/kde4/kritalutdocker.so ?
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like libglobal is indeed a new library, just add it to krita.install
<Riddell> it's probably in debian/tmp/usr/lib/liblibglobal.so.1234
<clivejo> there are 3
<clivejo> ./usr/lib/liblibglobal.so.14.0.0, liblibglobal.so, liblibglobal.so.14
<clivejo> so just use the so.14 one?
<clivejo> I added it to krita.install, but stil getting the error - dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library liblibglobal.so.14 needed by debian/krita/usr/lib/kde4/kritatooltransform.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<clivejo> this is where I got stuck last time
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> not-installed must override *.install
<clivejo> still complaining about it!
<clivejo> Riddell: any ideas?
<clivejo> maybe Im putting them in wrong package, should I try calligra-libs instead of krita?
<clivejo> the readme me doesnt mention anything about liblibglobal :/
<seaLne> sebas: we will be announcing the BoFs shortly
<ahoneybun> please please get 5.3.2 out fast as it has a fix for shutting down!
<ahoneybun> oohhhh: http://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=kde-vdg-design&image=kde_vdg_muon_lrg
<lordievader> That looks quite slick, actually :)
<Lumby_> Is it normal for kscreen to not be included in kde-plasma-desktop?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the Ubuntu phone Telegram client uses libqtelegram (https://launchpad.net/libqtelegram) which as far as I know isn't a Telepathy plugin
<ahoneybun> there was/is work from a GSOC
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<ahoneybun> https://akulichalexandr.wordpress.com/2014/05/26/telegram-connection-manager-gsoc-2014-task-overview/
<ahoneybun> https://akulichalexandr.wordpress.com/2015/03/24/telegram-connection-manager-the-first-release-is-going-on/
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun, I'll pass that on to the ubuntu client devs, I think they wanted to make it use Telepathy eventually
<ahoneybun> cool
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can join #ubuntu-telegram too if you're interested in that client
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've been using Cutegram as it is Qt based and nice
<clivejo> does anyone know where the file liblibglobal.so.14 shoud go in calligra?
<clivejo> I cant get past this error - dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library liblibglobal.so.14 needed by debian/krita/usr/lib/kde4/kritatooltransform.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<clivejo> Ive tried putting it in krita and calligra-libs
<Mamarok> clivejo: at some point, they used to have good build isntructions in the wiki, did you check there?
<Mamarok> but such a library should be in /usr/lib/, noramlly, since it is a global one
<Mamarok> normally*
<clivejo> there are 3 with simular names tmp/usr/lib/liblibglobal.so.14.0.0, liblibglobal.so, liblibglobal.so.14
<Mamarok> why tmp/usr/lib/?
<clivejo> but the error message seems to suggesst it needs the liblibglobal.so.14 file, so I added it to the krita.install
<clivejo> thats where the build puts them?
<clivejo> debian/tmp?
<Mamarok> I would assume those all belong to /usr/lib/, and isn't that all the same file?
<clivejo> no, there are 3 separate files
<Mamarok> weird
<Mamarok> how about asking in #calligra?
<clivejo> I have just done that
<clivejo> how do I verify that the file is actually being installed into krita.deb?
<clivejo> is adding it to krita.install enough, or is there somewhere else?
<clivejo> in rpm pacakges it seems to be installed into calligra-krita-libs-2.9.5-1.fc23
<clivejo> but debian dont seem to have that package
<clivejo> also that file doesnt seem to be mentioned in the README.PACKAGER file either :/
<clivejo> Mamarok: if I change a *.install file to include a new file in the package, do I have to do a clean debuild?
<Riddell> clivejo: no run Dh_install
<clivejo> does debuild -nc not do that?
<ahoneybun> damn ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> regarding the User map, could I suggest you use OSM?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: if someone will do it, they are free to do so
<ovidiu-florin> currently it's abandoned
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: seems we can edit files on github
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes we can
<ovidiu-florin> but please don't 
<ovidiu-florin> let's just edit on the test site
<ovidiu-florin> so we can confirm our edits
<ahoneybun> d.k.org?
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ahoneybun> docs.kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> I wasn't talking about that
<ovidiu-florin> so, here it goes:
<ahoneybun> k
<ovidiu-florin> Current site: http://www.kubuntu.org/ Test site  (only for development of the site): http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/ New site (ready to go in production?):  https://www-new.kubuntu.org/
<ahoneybun> once we/you get a theme up for the d.k.org domain, I'll move over everything there
<ovidiu-florin> let's launch the site first, and then work on that. ahoneybun do you agree?
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> let's get your baby out the door first
<clivejo> ok liblibglobal.so.14 is a sym link to liblibglobal.so.14.0.0
<clivejo> what on earth is that in aid of?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed 
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<sick_rimmit> I would very much like to be part of the Team, if that would be possible
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: nite nite see you tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: the website team?
<sick_rimmit> No, sorry I saw your emails on that, thank you
<sick_rimmit> No I meant on the Kubuntu Team page
<ovidiu-florin> aaaa, I have nothing against it
<ovidiu-florin> HUMANS: you on board with this ^
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZZZzzzz.....
 * clivejo nods
 * clivejo needs a cold shower
<valorie> everybody who helps out here should be on the team page
<clivejo> has Nxt Stage 2 been disabled?
<clivejo> humm seems so
<sgclark> valorie: It is not suppose to be this HOT up here!!!
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> although I was able to work outside for 15-20 mins
<valorie> but sheesh
<valorie> and it is predicted to go on......
<sgclark> yeah been out in it, yucky :(
<valorie> poor people, poor plants, poor forests!
<sgclark> yeah, no relief in sight is the weather report, ugh
<sgclark> I know, my poor flowers are crying
<valorie> I get to go up to the cabin this weekend where it's nice and cool
<valorie> at least in the cabin
<sgclark> oh nice!
<clivejo> how do I make a comment on Trello?
<valorie> yes, watering the flowers and other plants that need it take like an hour
<valorie> clivejo: do you have an account?
<clivejo> just signed up
<valorie> ok
<sgclark> clivejo: Riddell will have to invite you to board
<clivejo> Im interested in this card - https://trello.com/c/1KfVhhjf/2-kubuntu-users-map
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Ideas :: Kubuntu Users Map ++ SI]
<valorie> I might have admin powerz, checking
<clivejo> and to use OpenStreetMap instead of GoogleMaps
<valorie> clivejo: did you join the kubuntu group?
<valorie> I don't see you on the list of members
<valorie> sgclark: do you have good a/c in your place?
<valorie> mine is a life-saver
<valorie> my next-door neighbor opted not to get a heat pump, and they are so regretting it this summer
<clivejo> silly question, but how do a join a board!?!
<valorie> oh, it's called subscribe
<valorie> there is a menu button up on the right top
<clivejo> I must be blind
<clivejo> cant see subscribe or join board anywhere
<clivejo> Ive starred the board
<valorie> can you give me a screenie of what you are seeing?
<sgclark> valorie: yes, funny enough we decided to get a full A/C unit this year, best decision we ever made lol
<valorie> sure, but that just puts it in your most view stuff, clivejo
<valorie> sgclark: oh, good
<clivejo> http://s8.postimg.org/91bmj0qph/trello.jpg
<valorie> not as good as cooler weather, but at least you live though a heat wave
<valorie> clivejo: see the menu button on the top-right?
<valorie> click that and a menu will come down
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> but no subscribe in there
<valorie> :(
<valorie> no join or ?
<clivejo> Profile, Cards, Settings, Help, Apps, Shortcuts, Share Trello, Getting started guide,trello blog, change language, log out
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> well, perhaps Riddell has to invite you
<valorie> I don't see a way to do that
<valorie> as sgclark says
<clivejo> must have to be added
<valorie> oh gosh, already time to make dinner
<clivejo> valorie: are you on wily?
<valorie> not yet
<valorie> I'm thinking about trying to upgrade the other laptop, but since networking is dead on it, sort of hard to do that
<valorie> for now I'm stuck on this old slow one
<clivejo> how did it die?
<valorie> seems like the card itself flickered for awhile like a guttering candle
<valorie> then died altogether
<valorie> I tried a USB wireless thing but nothing
<clivejo> is the card being recognised?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: will you be around in a free hours?
<clivejo> few
<ahoneybun> clivejo: do you have a trello account?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: yes, just created one
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-01
<ahoneybun> darn I don't have power to do it
<ahoneybun> not the promote one
<ahoneybun> but the main one
<clivejo> only Lord Riddell?
<ahoneybun> did you use your IRC nick?
<ahoneybun> as the username?
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> I added you to this: https://trello.com/b/knlSk3FO/15-10
<clivejo> ah yes
<ahoneybun> I would think the KC have admin access to the other other
<ahoneybun> *other one
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/b/3Fo1KXoN/kubuntu-promotion
<clivejo> so how does this work?
<ahoneybun> make comments on cards, makes cards for tasks
<ahoneybun> put yourself on those tasks :)
<clivejo> Id like more details on this one - https://trello.com/c/m1dNlX6a/28-make-builds-of-kdepim-for-kolab-dudes
<kubotu> [15.10 :: To Do :: make builds of kdepim for kolab dudes ++ ]
<clivejo> but it seems to be a debian request
<clivejo> sgclark: does dh_install throw not installed errors even when you include the file in not-installed?
<sgclark> clivejo: if done correctly it shouldn't, however, I have seen it not behave
<clivejo> Im watching a build on LP and its throwing not installed errors, but there are in my local not-installed file
<sgclark> so that is my very unhelpful response
<clivejo> fingers crossed its just LP being noisy
<sgclark> clivejo: and you put ./ in front? not-installed has a bit different format than install files
<clivejo> yeah
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> that was a hard lesson that baffled mew for ages
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> anyone on wily wanna test calligra 2.9.5?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you have a progress reports of our interns?
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping clivejo
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help ping'
<ovidiu-florin> can I get kubotu to let me know when someone comes online?
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: le me know when clivejo is online
 * ovidiu-florin hopes kubotu has super cow powers
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: use memoserv
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: help memoserv
<kubotu> no help for topic memoserv
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#memoserv
<ahoneybun> IRC clients can do that as well
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: thank you
<Riddell> ahoneybun: interns?
<valorie> perhaps he means gsoc
<ovidiu-florin> yes, that's what he meant
<sick_rimmit> Anyone know why Kmail won't show my Inbox contents, but does show all the sub folders ? it's an IMAP connnection. The same on every one of my Kubuntu machines
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> Morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit, how are you?
<clivejo> Riddell: calligra 2.9,5 in in my PPA, would you test it for me?
<Riddell> clivejo: ooh lovely
<clivejo> my problem was symlinks
<clivejo> I had installed the two symlinks, but didnt install the actual files
<clivejo> liblibglobal.so.14-->liblibglobal.so.14.0.0
<clivejo> Riddell: why is this done?
<Riddell> libraries have faffy rules which keeps them stable for the applications which use them
<clivejo> I changed the watch file in this one too
<Riddell> so they get an soversion to say this is an ABI which is not going to have stuff removed
<Riddell> the actual library file will be so.14.0.0 but the applications will look for the .so.14 symlink
<Riddell> and a newer version which still has all the old symbols in it can be .so.14.0.1
<clivejo> Riddell: I have signed up with trello, will you add me?
<clivejo> also, have you more details on this card - https://trello.com/c/m1dNlX6a/28-make-builds-of-kdepim-for-kolab-dudes
<kubotu> [15.10 :: To Do :: make builds of kdepim for kolab dudes ++ ]
<Riddell> clivejo: you're in!
<clivejo> thanks Lord Riddell ;)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning  all
<clivejo> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<clivejo> BluesKaj: fancy testing calligra 2.9.5 on wily for me?
<BluesKaj> I'll have to reboot , on debian
<BluesKaj> atm
<clivejo> no worries
<BluesKaj> enjoying the de\sktop the way I like it on kde 4.1 
<BluesKaj> Idon't use office suites much anyway
<soee> just orderd ssd for my laptop :-)
<soee> as a workaround for a slow booting time after switch to systemd -.-
<BluesKaj> soee, what capacity?
<BluesKaj> thinking of doing the dame
<BluesKaj> same
<soee> BluesKaj: 128 GB, i need it only for mys system
<clivejo> LOL @ work around
<soee> *system  + main apps
<BluesKaj> 128 is plenty for an OS plus apps
<soee> BluesKaj: http://www.x-kom.pl/p/179652-dysk-ssd-crucial-128gb-2-5-sata-ssd-m550.html
<BluesKaj> ok and for our english readers http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148790
<vip> soee: try mx200
<vip> m550 is bugged
<BluesKaj> those are Canadain dollars btw, so it would be around 20% less in the states
<BluesKaj> vip. bugged ?
<BluesKaj> or buggy
<soee> vip: what is wrong with them ?
<soee> friend of mine is using it some time already and doesn'y have any problems
<soee> anyway it has 3years warranty
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: still around?
<ovidiu-florin> have you solved the KMail issue?
<ovidiu-florin> if not, right click the Inbox folder, and check both local and server subscriptions, make sure that inbox is checked in both
<Riddell> clivejo: do you remember why you removed libwps-0.4.diff from calligra?
<vip> soee: i don't know exactly, friend of mine said so 
<vip> soee: if you're unsure, try o google for bugs for that drive
<clivejo> Riddell: I think it was cause the build didnt appear to be building the required files
<clivejo> but I noticed there was still data files for wps stuff
<clivejo> icons etc
<clivejo> Im guessing thats an important import/export library !
<clivejo> I guess I assumed it had been moved to a common package
<yossarianuk> hi - is the PPA for 15.04 going to include plasma 5.3.2 ?
<soee> vip: to late, it is ordered :)
<soee> yossarianuk: after it is released for WIly it will be probably backported if some dev finds time to do it :)
<yossarianuk> cool - there are not too many changes anyway by looks of things.
<soee> shutdown fixed :)_
<yossarianuk> hmm - i usually just use sudo poweroff....
<yossarianuk> plasma5 is better in more or less every way  - its not quite as stable 'yet' as 4.x 
<vip> soee: hope it will be fine
<yossarianuk> What is the end result regarding Riddell BTW - he is still working on Kubuntu I assume?
<Riddell> yossarianuk: sure I'm still here
<BluesKaj> still not plasma 5/KF5 fan . too many of ny favourite features have been dumped ...taking a long look ar debian, again at least plasma5 is still optional and not defualt 
<soee> :)
<yossarianuk> Riddell: good stuff ! is all that now 'blown over' ?
<soee> Plasma 5.4 = activities fixed, privacy settings fixed etc. etc. what more we want ? :D
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: like what ? The main thing missing for me is the weather......
<Riddell> not really, the CC still throw occasional insults at me, team morale is very low
<Riddell> the CC have given us no reason to want to continue working on the project
<yossarianuk> Riddell: but you are to stay as leader (in a non leader way)
<BluesKaj> no history in krunner, no separate wallpapers for VDs amongst other things , yossarianuk
<soee> BluesKaj: VD wallpapers are gone for good you have to live with it :)
<soee> just use Activities :)
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: What do you mean VD desktops ? you can have different backgrounds on different displays/workspaces ?
<BluesKaj> soee, why , i'll just stay with debian or kubuntu 14.10 
<soee> :-)
<yossarianuk> kubuntu 14.10 - EOL very soon
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I can't stop people following me, I'm amazed the CC thinks this is how community works
<BluesKaj> activities is pita , it's clunky and it doesn't do what I want
<soee> doesn't do what ?
<yossarianuk> riddell: I guess I just wanted to hear you were still working on the project... Glad you are - ' dont let the buggers drag you down.'
<Riddell> I'll get wily out at least
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: krunner history seems to work (at least on 5.3.1)
<yossarianuk> e.g - ALT + F2 - type something - it finds a document with string in.
<yossarianuk> Riddell: Glad to hear - after you will still work on KDE ?  Im sure debian would love to have you (although that may be slightly more conservative..)
<Riddell> clivejo!
<Riddell> did you survive?
<ahoneybun> hey all
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HnooSpzP9p9cvql8GEQe7J-A1rNLq8qpRs_cH_gaZIk/edit?pli=1#gid=0
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ooh CDs :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I don't understand that spreadsheet
<ahoneybun> DVDs
<ahoneybun> I know
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: it's price estimates, from the printer that does the official Ubuntu DVDs
<mhall119> broken down for different options and quantities
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are the romanian version DVDs in tehre or not?
<ahoneybun> they said that it would be too much to make a small batch
<clivejo> LOL no, didnt survive!
<ovidiu-florin> too much what?
<ahoneybun> money?
<clivejo> I had no window controls
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: hello, have you received my memo?
<Riddell> clivejo: install kwin-x11
<Riddell> that package was renamed
<Riddell> I think I'll add a transitional
<Riddell> cos that's a dangerous rename
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I had to revert
<clivejo> will I try again and install kwin-x11?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: your memo?
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah, works for me
<clivejo> for some reason quassel openned half in and half off my screen
<clivejo> and I couldnt move it so I could see what you were typing
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> testing is a risky game
<clivejo> helps if you know how to fix it ;)
<Riddell> !testers | plasma 5.3.2 on wily
<ubottu> plasma 5.3.2 on wily: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.2_wily.html
<clivejo> ok lets try that again!
<clivejo> thats better
<clivejo> are fonts fuzzier on this build?
<Riddell> they look the same to me
<mamarley> Subpixel rendering on elements that have a translucent background has been broken for a *long* time.
<clivejo> my kdeconnect widget looks fuzzy
<clivejo> fonts definitaly are fuzzy in this, Kontact emails look fuzzy too
<Riddell> clivejo: got oxygen-fonts installed?
<clivejo> weird : E: Unable to locate package oxygen-fonts
<Riddell> fonts-oxygen it is clivejo
<clivejo> newest version
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: can you please edit your trello account and add your real name there?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: done
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: thank you
<mparillo_> which ppa for 5.3.2?
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo_: can you give me access to the Kubuntu Google+ page?
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Who are you on G+?
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo_: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+OvidiuFlorinBogdan/posts
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: ^
<mparillo> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107577785796696065138/+OvidiuFlorinBogdan/posts 
<mparillo> Oh, never mind. Let me try now.
<mparillo> Alas, I can see the managers, but I do not see how I can add any.
<ovidiu-florin> http://youtu.be/JInlEO8RMXo
<ahoneybun>  Showtime People!
<sgclark> ahoneybun: is there some sort of chat for this?
<ahoneybun> irc: #kubuntu-podcast
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ^
<soee> Riddell: only breeze left to build in 5.3.2  ?
<Riddell> It's built no?
<soee> ah failed for vivd
<soee> so can i test it on wily ?
<soee> uh i was disconnected
<soee> Riddell: so it is ready for tests ? :)
<soee> seems like they are not ready :)
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11806722/ kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop are marked to be removed
<Riddell> Hmm that's not gooe
<clivejo> Riddell: calligra failed on LP
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210448180/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.calligra_1%3A2.9.5-0ubuntu~unbuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> who needs plasma-desktop anyway :p
<clivejo> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/calligra_filter_wps2odt.so': No such file or directory
<soee> :-)
<Riddell> Ok I'll look in the morning
<shadeslayer> ENOENT
<ahoneybun> Rick_Timmis: ovidiu-florin UserBase and Github are updated about Special Keys
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<mparillo_> Thanks to the Kubuntu Podcast team for giving me something I felt like sharing.
<mparillo_> Not sharing grumpiness, only {{{hugs}}} (when explicit consent is given in advance for each, of course)
<blizzz> heyo. KDE keeps me locked out with my normal user. after suspend (and reboot) login goes only so far, then display stuff dies. kscreen_backend, ksplashqm, and others segfault. i can login with another user though. so looks like user config. happy about ideas. i removed alread kscreen config without luck.
<soee> el capitan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eefh2Nif-is :)
<blizzz>  solution: removing ~/.local/share/kscreen
<ahoneybun> sgclark: so 5.3.2 is up for testing?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: as of right now I have not touched wily sorry. I am still working on trusty/utopic backports.
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> no love for vivid
<sgclark> ahoneybun: lots of love for vivid, I am using it lol
<sgclark> just only one person hun.
<ahoneybun> yea but 5.3.2 fixes a shutdown bug
<ahoneybun> :(
<sgclark> hmm. do you know if it was run?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^^ was vivid run?
<Riddell> It's only got packages for wily
<sgclark> ahh ok, I will run the backports tomorrow then.
<sgclark> ahoneybun: ^
<Riddell> Thanks :)
<ahoneybun> for 5.3.2 on vivid?
<ahoneybun> sgclark: 6
<ahoneybun> ^
<Riddell> Me snoozes
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yeah
<sgclark> night Riddell
<ahoneybun>  {{{hugs}}} sgclark :)
<sgclark> Weee I am an official KDE E.v memeber!
<sgclark> err member
<clivejo> what does E v mean
<clivejo> not doubt is an Electron Volt 
<sgclark> heh not sure, valorie ^ ?
<mparillo_> The German version of Inc. or Ltd.
<sgclark> thanks
<mparillo_> YW and congrats.
<sgclark> ty
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-02
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: awesome, Can you link us?
<ahoneybun> the Manual ovidiu-florin?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what you updated about special keys
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you seen the questions that were posted in #kubuntu right after the show ended?
<ovidiu-florin> there was noone there to answer them
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Install_Process
<ahoneybun> yea.
<soee> good morn ing
<ovidiu-florin> peope, any sugestions to improve support in #kubuntu ?
<ovidiu-florin> poeple*
<soee> define 'improve' :)
<ovidiu-florin> most of us, including me, are most likely ignoring that channel
<valorie> I have a suggestion: more of us being there, and willing to answer questions
<valorie> I'm not that good
<ovidiu-florin> any kind of feedback to the users is good
<soee> well when i have time i'm always watching there and tryign to help
<ovidiu-florin> great
<valorie> lordievader and blueskaj are super
<ovidiu-florin> yes, but they are not always available
<valorie> it isn't at the top of my list of priorities, but I try to pay attention when I'm at the keyboard
<valorie> but I'm not that knowledgeable
<valorie> when claydoh is around, he's great too
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do my best to watch it more
<valorie> thank you ovidiu-florin
<valorie> you are awesome
<ovidiu-florin> Let's all become jedi in Kubuntu http://imgur.com/gallery/Jkena
<valorie> fun, but I'd rather have a sonic screwdriver
<clivejo> back to plasma 5.3.1 :(
<soee> :)
<soee> from 5.3.2 ?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> plasma-desktop freaked out when I started up this morning
<clivejo> no kickoff menu etc
<clivejo> brb need to log back in, no window controls at the moment
<soee> how did you instaeled it anyway when upgrades wanted to remove plasma-desktop and kubuntu-desktop ?
<clivejo> I dont know soee
<clivejo> it was working great last night
<clivejo> I even thought 5.3.2 seemed faster
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> valorie: Thanks for the praise :)
<valorie> <3
<valorie> oh whoops, how is it almost 2am
<valorie> niters all
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> Sleep well.
<Riddell> clivejo: about?
<Riddell> clivejo: you forgot to add the wps patch to debian/patches/series so it didn't get applied and the wps stuff didn't get built, I've added that and put it into my ppa ~jr
<Riddell> clivejo: your skrooge package is based on some old packaging rather than the stuff in the archive, could you re-do it using the stuff in the archive? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skrooge
<Riddell> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-kde/kde-extras/skrooge/
<ovidiu-florin> I'm getting reports that in Vivid there's a problem with KDE init. I can confirm this with Kompare on my system
<ovidiu-florin> simptoms: Open a program, plasma freezes untill you close the program
<ovidiu-florin> when closed you get an error saying: KDEInit could not launch 'name of the program'
<ovidiu-florin> someone reported this with LO
<ovidiu-florin> I'd report a bug, but I don't know what against
<sebas> ovidiu-florin: kinit is a framework
<blaze> does anyone know what qt version is planned for wily?
<soee> 5.4.x probably 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> https://community.kde.org/Akademy/2015/AllBoF when do we want a kubuntu day?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I guess you can put l10n there
<Riddell> sitter: pausing integration while I do the plasma 5.3.2 upload
<sitter> k
<Riddell> https://community.kde.org/Akademy/2015/AllBoF  how about just monday or tuesday? sitter, shadeslayer, sgclark, valorie, ahoneybun?
<sitter> I booked till thursday because you guys led me to believe that we are having it on wednesday :@
<sitter> Riddell: monday probably is reasonable
<sitter> not quite so worn out
<sitter> Riddell: we could do tuesday afternoon and wednesday morning bof perhaps. I feel that maybe someone should sit in on plasma and most definitely on wayland. that being said, I'd be fine with anything that isn't tuesday morning
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've sent an email to KDE i18n asking for time suggestions.
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get anywhere with vivid backport of plasma 5.3.2? I realise my changes to kubuntu-automation may have messed up backport proccess
<Riddell> plasma 5.3.2 up into wily!
<soee> will test later @home on fresh Wily installation on new ssd :)
<soee> i think there is new app bugfix release already
<lordievader> Is the test window of plasma 5.3.2 still open?
<Riddell> lordievader: quick test before it goes into wily!
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma 5.3.2 (Wily) ready for tests: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages | Welcome ximion!
<lordievader> First need to get my test box back up and running, then I can test ;)
<santa_> Riddell: you still have the same file installed in 2 different binary packages in oxygen
<santa_> usr/share/kservices5/oxygenstyleconfig.desktop
<santa_> see debian/liboxygenstyleconfig5-5.install and debian/kde-style-oxygen-qt5.install
<santa_> debian placed it in liboxygenstyleconfig5-5
<Riddell> I think this hear is affecting my ability to do simple merges
<Riddell> thanks santa_, fixed
<Riddell> heat
<santa_> great
<santa_> oh, by the way
<santa_> I found an old abi break in kdepimlibs
<mparillo_> Is there a PPA for Plasma 5.3.2 in Wily?
<soee> mparillo_: yes
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<mparillo_> TY. updating upgrading
<soee> mparillo_: please report to Riddell how the upgrade went
<mparillo_> On this poor little netbook, I think I need !patience
<mparillo_> Riddell: Is this a serious error: https://paste.kde.org/pjzptqklt
<soee> mparillo_: this is probably what santa_ reported
<mparillo_> soee: do you recommend I avoid re-starting then?
<mparillo_> kinfocenter says I am on 5.3.2 now
<mparillo_> without re-starting
<santa_> mparillo_ soee: I think it is the same thing I reported, yes, he fixed it on git
<Riddell> mparillo_: should be fixed
<Riddell> mparillo_: dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/liboxygenstyleconfig5-5_4%3a5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4_i386.deb
<Riddell> ooh [ubuntu/wily] ktp-text-ui 4:15.04.2-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Riddell> I wonder if that means the rest of ktp will go shortly
<sgclark> Riddell: just woke up, have not started.
<mparillo_> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/liboxygenstyleconfig5-5_4%3a5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4_i386.deb
<mparillo_> ?
<sgclark> Riddell: valorie: which day is Kubuntu day?
<lordievader> Updating now to 5.3.2
<mparillo_> https://paste.kde.org/pacel6nzn
<Riddell> sgclark: someone needs to pick a day
<Riddell> mparillo_: apt -f install
<sgclark> ahh valorie got our tickets, I don't even know how long we there lol, guess wait for her to get up
<sgclark> Riddell: if I dont update my automation scripts it shoudl work right? (backports)
<lordievader> mparillo_: I got the same, running -f install now.
<lordievader> Seems to be allright.
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah
<Riddell> well as much as it ever did :)
<sgclark> hehe ok, will start soon after a cup of coffee
<lordievader> I suppose "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kservices5/oxygenstyleconfig.desktop', which is also in package kde-style-oxygen-qt5 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4" is known?
<Riddell> lordievader: yep, just force it
<lordievader> Apart from that the upgrade went pretty smooth.
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: can you tell me more about the BOF you want to organize?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm very interested in making KDE applications run on Windows
<ovidiu-florin> I have some experience with Windows development, even though I don't like it.
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: that part in itself will be the KDE windows guys emerge working with our CI scripts and not really the making the apps build, though that will come later haha.
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: so, what is your plan?
<ovidiu-florin> CI AFAIK is Jenkins that keeps building KDE software on different platforms
<sgclark> I am only gathering interest
<ovidiu-florin> and yels if something fails
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: I already run build.kde.org, this is only a workshop to discuss that.
<ovidiu-florin> aha
 * sick_rimmit Oooooo look at all that shiny software on build.kde.org Jenkins system.. shiny nom nom
<mparillo_> sudo apt -f install appeared to run cleanly. Now i need to re-start.
<mparillo_> ?
<sgclark> Riddell: I am very confused, all errors with 5.3.2 already in archive.
<Riddell> sgclark: what what?
<sgclark> 5.3.2 for vivid
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<Riddell> sgclark: if it's complaining that 5.3.2 is in wily then fix the script not to complain cos you're not wily
<sgclark> I am checking out Kubuntu_vivd_backports
<sgclark> minus the typos
<lordievader> Is there a bug with the lock screen in 5.3.2? Somehow I cannot unlock my session. (It might have to do with synergy though)
<mparillo_> Restarting to check the PPA for 5.3.2
<lordievader> Hmm, it might just be synergy mucking things up.
<clivejo> lordievader: how did you get around the plasma-desktop breakage?
<lordievader> clivejo: What plasma desktop breakage?
<clivejo> when I booted this morning I had no kickoff menu
<clivejo> plasma-desktop was removed
<lordievader> It wasn't here.
<clivejo> so I reverted have to 5.3.1
<clivejo> back to
<mparillo__> I applied the PPA for 5.3.2, and so far have seen no immediate problems.
<clivejo> but I was liking 5.3.2, it seemed faster
<mparillo__> In all of two minutes of running ;-)
<clivejo> have you rebooted?
<lordievader> I've rebooted a number of times.
<mparillo__> Yes
<clivejo> everything was fine til I shut down and booted this mornig
<lordievader> Perhaps in the meantime things were fixed?
<clivejo> perphaps!
<ahoneybun> in Wily is Plasma not crashing as much clivejo lordievader mparillo
<clivejo> was behaving fro me last night
<clivejo> I actually thought it was faster, flicking between desktops etc
<ahoneybun> I just rebooted it and it crashed in Vivid
<ahoneybun> not restarting on it's own
<clivejo> did you get a login?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> maybe
<clivejo> when did it crash?
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> back up
<ahoneybun> reboot fixed it
<clivejo> :)
<ahoneybun> still
<soee> can i burn/mount iso with windows system from kubuntu  on usb ?
<mparillo__> Yes, I generally prefer Wily already, ahoneybun
<Riddell> I think git-buildpackage-ppa is my nemsis in the same was as wrap-and-sort is sitter's
<mparillo__> soee: I have used unetbootin (in the repos) to create bootable FAT USBs
<mparillo__> I have heard it does not work with UEFI
<sgclark> Riddell: looks like I did backports May 27th but you deleted them in your cleanup.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Plasma5 rarely crashes on me.
<sgclark> I remember now and all they needed was testing, but I went on vacation.
<sgclark> Riddell: why did you delete all that stuff? I suspect more stuff I had going before vacation is gone too
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind
<soee> hiho
<soee> back on fresh Wily install and ssd :)
<clivejo> an .sh file would be arch independant?
<valorie> sgclark: search your email; I sent you all the ticket and reservation details when I ordered them
<sgclark> ahh ok, thanks!
<valorie> Monday is what we originally said
<valorie> or gosh, I'll check my old email
<Riddell> claydoh: yep
<clivejo> sgclark: if I have *-data.install files and rules in that file to put the file in that package, is there anything that could override it?
<sgclark> clivejo: the rules file can
<clivejo> nothing in there that I can see :/
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<valorie> dang, I see that originally proposed was Wed. morning, Thur. morn or afternoon
<valorie> earlier is better i think
<Riddell> Your decision valorie :)
<valorie> Doodle only had Thursday
<valorie> Tue sounds better than Thursday!
<soee> windows boots much fatser than kubuntu on ssd :(
<valorie> can we get Shadeslayer to stay for Monday?
<valorie> it seems we have not been signed up anywhere, no matter what kenny said
<valorie> Wed. after noon is the trip, so if we want to meet all day, it will be Mon, Tue or Thur
<valorie> how many will attend?
<Riddell> valorie: no idea
<Riddell> Try Tuesday?
<valorie> all day?
<valorie> seems like we usually have 15-20
<Riddell> Dunno if it's that many
<Riddell> Depends if debian dudes come
<mparillo__> soee: Are you sure it is a true cold boot for Windows? Starting with Win8, I believe Windows has had a fast boot: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/how-windows-8-hybrid-shutdown-fast-boot-feature-works/
<valorie> the rooms all seem large, and the smallest already snapped up by that sneaky mgraesslin
<soee> mparillo__: i have win7 here
<mparillo__> Well, I made my pitch for Kubuntu. On spinning rust, they seem comparable. In fact, my nice work laptop with the usual corporate anti-virus, hard drive encryption, spyware, etc. boots about as fast as my tiny netbook.
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Akademy/2015/Tuesday#Lab_1.5w_-_28_July - we are scheduled
<soee> also now afer frsh install my fan is running like mad
<mparillo__> My fan spins once my daughter loads minecraft.
<Etriaph> soee: My Windows 7 boot is slower than my Kubuntu boot on an SSD
<soee> oO
<soee> brb
<soee> back
<clivejo> can LP sometimes fail for no good reason?
<yofel> ye
<yofel> s
<clivejo> I restarted it and it built ok second time round
<clivejo> wonder what happened
<clivejo> how did we get KDEConnect into Plasma 5?
<clivejo> the developer states it is for KDE4 only :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-03
<ahoneybun> Rick_Timmis: rick!
<Noskcaj> Does anyone plan to maintain https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nootka ? smartboyhw used to maintain it before he left, and i've done a few uploads since to keep it up to date, but i doubt i'll ever use the package
<valorie> hmmm, shadeslayer might be interested in that
<valorie> however, he's on vacation
<Noskcaj> I've pushed a bzr branch with version 1.2, but i have no kde install to test it. If someone could take a look, that would be greatly appreciated
<valorie> Noskcaj: why does it need a KDE install to test?
<valorie> everything in the archive should run no matter what *buntu is running
<Noskcaj> Well, i assume most of the users would be kde
<valorie> it's a Qt app, not KDE
<Noskcaj> I'm going to test it here on xfce anyway
<valorie> cool
<Noskcaj> Seems to work fine, i'll propose the merge
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> thanks for your work, Noskcaj
<clivejo> what happens when you fill your PPA ?
<Riddell> the debt collectors come round your house
<Riddell> clivejo: it just doesn't accept more uploads
<Riddell> deleteing calligra will save a lot of space if you're running out
<clivejo> Riddell: I forgot to add the patch to series file
<clivejo> Riddell: can you check out the latest one in my PPA, I believe it has the wps libs etc
<clivejo> Riddell: also where did you get the source code for kdeconnect plasma?
<clivejo> Riddell: still getting - error /var/cache/apt/archives/liboxygenstyleconfig5-5_4%3a5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4_amd64.deb
<clivejo> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kservices5/oxygenstyleconfig.desktop', which is also in package kde-style-oxygen-qt5 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah I fixed it in the archive version
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> Riddell: would you run your eye over kphotoalbum when you get a chance
<clivejo> also, do we change the tags when bringing a debian package to ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj: Hey there, Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi sick_rimmit , how goes it?
<soee> mparillo: ping
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Welcome ximion!
<mparillo> soee_: pong
<soee_> mparillo: you are using ssd ?
<mparillo> No. Many years ago a corp laptop of mine had an SSD, and it really made a huge difference for my use case then.
<soee_> i have 1 partition on ssd for /
<soee_> my home partition is on old hdd
<soee_> now i wonder if i can make somehow to store and read .config and .kde fodlers from sd partition
<soee_> not this old hdd
<soee_> brb
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj: Sorry, I missed that mention earlier, going good, busy at work today :-)
<BluesKaj> sick_rimmit, right, I forgot it was friday
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Finally! Build successful :D 
<ranveeraggarwal> I had to build a couple of frameworks from source, and then it worked!
<soee> i think there are small dependency problems when installing kubuntu-restricted-extras and having vlc installed
<soee> with libavcodec-extra-56 package
<soee> mparillo: can you add Plama 5.3.2 Wily info also here https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874 ?
<Tm_T> brargh
<Tm_T> how to debug, can't see anything on any logs, but my user session login leads to sddm restart
<Tm_T> other user account logs in just fine
<murthy_> kactivitymanage[1501]: segfault at 7fa05be33cd0 ip 00007fa033fa2031 sp 00007ffcb6fa0fe8 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.4.1[7fa033f8e000+3f000]
<murthy_> getting that error message during shutdown. Shutdown/restart takes a long time, 3 to 4 mins
<murthy_> The system was not shutdown properly due to certain issues. I have run disk checks on the disk containing the root. Still there is this delay
<murthy_> the kernel log --> https://paste.kde.org/pj7c3bwiu
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: yay!
<soee> what needs to be done to use nvida 352 with sddm ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the canonical community team update says there's been an update to installing ubuntu page, may be worth considering to compare with kubuntu's
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-04
<parzzix> Hello?
<parzzix> I'm looking to get involved....need guidance and place to start..off to bed, but if you see this shoot me an email at tim at apples dot email..thanks
<valorie> parzzix: please join the Kubuntu-devel list and tell us all what you are interested in doing
<valorie> and we'll do our best to point you in the right direction
<valorie> or just talk to me now
<fewcha_> How to install Qt 5.4 in Kubuntu?
<fewcha_> I was trying to build plasma from source from https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Building but when I am running kdesrc-build, it is giving the following error when it is trying to build kxmlrpcclient (build system KDE) from frameworks: https://paste.kde.org/p40jti5si/eumyas
<fewcha_> I wanted to contribute to the kde plasma-mediacenter, but since it is not possible to build the plasma-mediacenter separately from source because it has runtime deps to plasma-workspace, so I need to build plasma-workspace before that
<fewcha_> and for that I need Qt 5.4 in my system
<fewcha_> so can someone please tell me how to install Qt 5.4 in Kubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ?
<fewcha_> Only qt4-x11 is there in the Kubuntu backports as shown in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=825&start=750
<fewcha_> although libqt5core5a is already installed and the newest version
<fewcha_> and dpkg -l|grep -e libqt |grep -e dev is giving output https://paste.kde.org/p0d5khqkn/dhp7i1 so I am not sure what I am missing
<valorie> hi fewcha_ -- I would ask in #kde-devel
<valorie> most of our devels are gone this particular weekend
<valorie> you probably will get most of the dependencies you need with something like sudo apt install build-dep plasma-workspace plasma-mediacenter
<valorie> or so
<fewcha_> valorie: okay
<fewcha_> thanks
<fewcha_> :)
<valorie> good luck
<fewcha_> :)
<fewcha_> valorie: well, here's what I am getting anyway: https://paste.kde.org/pewfexu6t/gy6q7f
<valorie> oops, leave out `install`
<valorie> my mistake
<fewcha_> ah, okay :)
<valorie> build-dep is a command, not a packaGE
<valorie> and you may have to do that twice
<valorie> once for plasma-workspace and once for plasma-mediacenter
<valorie> but try it for both to save time
<fewcha_> okay
<fewcha_> valorie: "sudo apt build-dep anything" is showing "E: Invalid operation build-dep"
<valorie> that's strange
<valorie> works for me
<valorie> I'm building amarok right now
 * fewcha_ is going through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1310294
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310294 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt is missing build-dep changelog and source commands." [Low,New]
<valorie> I just ran `sudo apt-get build-dep amarok`
<valorie> ewww
<fewcha_> oh its apt-get
<fewcha_> sorry
<valorie> ah, apt is behind apt-get for that I guess
<valorie> I usually use apt, and if that doesn't work, fall back to the oldie but goody apt-get
<fewcha_> okies :)
<fewcha_> hmm, i think it worked
<fewcha_> but that's not what I require to fix the problem imo
<fewcha_> let me just see what the kde-devel guys have to say about this :)
<valorie> get more dependencies installed is never a bad thing
<fewcha_> hmm, right :)
<fewcha_> actually I tried a "sudo apt-get build-dep kxmlrpcclient" as well
<fewcha_> but it's unable to find a source package for that
<valorie> !info kxmlrpcclient
<ubottu> Package kxmlrpcclient does not exist in wily
<valorie> !info kxmlrpc
<ubottu> Package kxmlrpc does not exist in wily
<fewcha_> btw, kxmlrpcclient because https://paste.kde.org/pokb6fxjb/ekwe5n
<valorie> $ apt-cache search kxmlrpc
<valorie> libkblog4 - client-side support library for web application remote blogging APIs
<valorie> libkf5xmlrpcclient-data - data files for kxmlrpcclient
<valorie> libkf5xmlrpcclient-dbg - debug symbols for kxmlrpcclient
<valorie> libkf5xmlrpcclient-dev - development files for kxmlrpcclient
<valorie> libkxmlrpcclient4 - simple XML-RPC client library
<valorie> you probably need the -dev
<fewcha_> oh
<valorie> apt-cache search helps
<valorie> if at first it finds nothing, take off some characters
<fewcha_> its showing me libkblog4 and libkxmlrpcclient4
<valorie> notice what I searched for
<fewcha_> yeah I have done that only
<fewcha_> rpc
<valorie> apt-cache policy packagename shows you what you have installed
<valorie> I think apt show does about the saem
<valorie> same
<fewcha_> okay
<fewcha_> so I am installing libkf5xmlrpcclient-data, libkf5xmlrpcclient-dbg, and libkf5xmlrpcclient-dev then
<valorie> and you can use ^ as a wildcard sometimes
<valorie> if you just do -dev, it will pull in what you need
<valorie> simpler
<valorie> I've never done kdesrc-build so I'm not able to make sense of your whole paste
<fewcha_> hmm
<valorie> but trying to build amarok, I'm coming up with the same "Unable to compile a basic Qt application.  Qt has not been found correctly."
<valorie> so I'm thinking there is a common problem here
<fewcha_> hmm, so how did you fix it when you got that the first time?
<fewcha_> is there any way to build plasma-mediacenter without using kdesrc-build?
<valorie> I didn't
<valorie> ah, I don't think so
<valorie> I read #kde-devel and #plasma
<valorie> and that's how everyone does it
<valorie> but those are the folks you need to ask
<valorie> bshah is very helpful if he's about
<fewcha_> I cloned mediacenter separately locally and when I do "cmake -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kf5-config --prefix` .." from its build folder I get an error starting with "kf5-config: command not found"
<fewcha_> yeah, I have talked to him recently in private
<valorie> he's in this chan as well so he must be not at his keyboard, or not looking at IRC
<fewcha_> he said that I need to install Qt 5.4 in my system to run kdesrc-build correctly and told me to ask it in #kubuntu and they further asked me to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> it's nearly 1 am here, so I'm going to write to amarok-devel list about my error and see if I get any insight there
<fewcha_> he also told me to ask it in #kde-devel as well :)
<fewcha_> okay, thanks a lot :)
<valorie> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in wily
<valorie> right, tell me the packagename silly ubottu
<fewcha_> haha :D
<valorie> https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<fewcha_> hmm, I have gone through that, but maybe it is for 5.0.2
<valorie> seems taht `sudo apt-get install build-essential libgl1-mesa-dev` might be useful
 * valorie tries
<valorie> I already have it
<valorie> grrrr
<fewcha_> so do I :D
<fewcha_> btw, this: https://paste.kde.org/pcy2gdzia/qcqstr in case it helps
<valorie> I hope never to mess with cmake past pasting in the correct command
<valorie> of course apt search qt filled bash's buffer
<valorie> there has to be a meta-package
<valorie> maybe muon will tell me
<valorie> aha, qtbase5-dev
<valorie> version 5.4.1
<valorie> not sure that's right, but you can ask
<valorie> I doubt I need that for amarok
<fewcha_> hmm, qtbase5-dev seems to be already installed here
<valorie> ok
 * valorie has got to head bedward
<valorie> I hope you can get some help later
<fewcha_> valorie: cool, btw please let me know when you get some reply from the amarok-devel list
<fewcha_> thanks :)
<fewcha_> nite
<fewcha_> :)
<valorie> ah, I already found out that trying to build a Qt4 application with Qt5 won't work
<fewcha_> okay
<valorie> has to be a separate install, separately pointed to
 * valorie has not enough time to set that up
<fewcha_> cool
<fewcha_> will talk later then :)
<santa_> good morning
<santa_> valorie: you don't need a separate installation to build qt programs, this is the script I'm using to call cmake for building krecipes: https://paste.kde.org/pwxgprmlv
<santa_> export QT_SELECT=4 is the important bit
<murthy_> need to paste image, which one should I use?
<santa_> I guess can use this one: http://imagebin.ca/
<murthy_> http://imagebin.ca/v/27Sckxd8zprg
<murthy_> I am trying to troubleshoot my kubuntu 15.04. The problem is it takes 3 mins to shutdown. I found that kactivitymanager segfaults using dmesg and so I opened it in gdb to find the above error. Can kactivitymanager be disabled for testing purpose and is it safe?
<murthy_> Further guidance to find the bug would be helpful 
<santa_> murthy_: could you check if you have libqt5sql5-sqlite installed?
<murthy_> santa_: ya, its installed, I check it now. I had seen the error message and found the line libqt5sql so so I found the containing package which you told me. I even reinstalled it yesterday, just in case it got corrupted. I checked all the packages with debsums
<murthy_> santa_: Can I run a check on the sql database in my system
<murthy_> santa_: Can a corrupt database cause lead kactivitymanager to segfault? I am not able to get a backtrace since the process crashes after the shutdown gets initiated. You could see that in the image
<murthy_> santa_: Yesterday I pasted my kernel log here. If you want to take a look I will give you
<murthy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kactivities-kf5/+bug/1445167
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1445167 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445167). The error has been logged
<fewcha_> santa_: Can you tell me how to install Qt 5.4 in Kubuntu?
<Guest29428> murthy_: can you reproduce the bug with a fresh new account?
<murthy_> Guest29428: ok, let me try
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<murthy_> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey murthy_
<murthy_> santa_: I have created a new user, should I restart before I login to the new user?
<murthy_> santa_: ok, first i will try without restarting. brb
<santa_> murthy_: yeah, no need to restart
<murthy_> santa_: I logged into the new user and shutdown the system. still there is a delay of 3 mins
<murthy_> after initiating the shutdown systemctl list-jobs  highlight session-2.scope as running and other processes as waiting
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<valorie> santa, thanks so much! I will try it
<santa_> :)
<valorie> now time to water the flowers; we are suffering extreme heat
<vip> if i can say something, just drink water (or tea) to prevent stroke
<valorie> oh yes, this is the second week of the heat wave here
<valorie> lots and lots of water and some coffee too
<valorie> fortunately I have a/c so I can recover
<valorie> poor plants are stuck in the blazing sun though
<valorie> much more and much earlier than usual in the puget sound area
<parzzix> I am going to get my feet wet with learning to code. What do people here think about Learning Python the Hard Way? Any opinions?
<lordievader> What do you mean with 'the hard way'?
<lordievader> parzzix: ^
<parzzix> hey lordievader, its a book
<lordievader> Ah, I started with codecademy and then started my own projects in python3.
<valorie> parzzix: many people began by trying to fix/improve/invent something they wanted
<valorie> that person itch to make it happen seems to help folks over the hard bits
<lordievader> Yeah, you learn the quickest by doing.
<mparillo> I know we like to follow upstream, but I like this wall paper. Simple, but it really pops. https://plus.google.com/+quidsup/posts/TsYJUYFD39n
<valorie> that's lovely
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-05
<lordievader> Remind me of an older plymouth theme.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hmm, something up with systemd starting up the daemons etc. it's taking almost a minute to reach the login/greeter screen...have to ask if anyone else is experiencing this on 15.10?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I have uninstalled the nvidia binary driver and now I am using the nouveau. How to enable vdpau on nouveau
<murthy> libvdpau1 package is installed
<murthy> libva1 package is also installed
<murthy> should I install vdpau-va-driver package?
<BluesKaj> murthy, dunno , Inormally install the nvidia-340 driver asap from driver manager or directlt via the terminal
<BluesKaj> directly
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok I will fall back to the binary driver
<ahoneybun> yay I'm all booked
<clivejo> ahoneybun: first time in europe?
<ovidiu-florin> hello sexy people. I'm back :D
<ovidiu-florin> have I missed anything?
<sick_rimmit> Hey ovidiu-florin
<sick_rimmit> The very fella
<sick_rimmit> I'm just looking around the wp-admin cpanel of the new website
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: cpanel is a different product. calling the WP admin interface cpanel is confusing.
<sick_rimmit> Ah whatever...
<sick_rimmit> So I am looking around WP admin
<sick_rimmit> I don't use WP, I am a Joomla guy really
<sick_rimmit> I'm not touching anything just looking
<clivejo> hows the new site looking?
<clivejo> I was thinking the following plugin could be modified, or a simular one developed for placing Kubuntu members on a map - https://wordpress.org/plugins/usermap/
<clivejo> modify it to use OSM and leaflet
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: good idea, but that would require to give access to everyone on the website. We'd have to make anothere group with users who have no permissions. just reading.
<clivejo> it would need modified
<clivejo> but the main question is do you want it stand alone or would a plugin be better alternative?
<valorie> maybe a way for people to submit their info on a form
<valorie> rather than giving people access
<clivejo> it might be easier to program as a plugin and insert into the wp db
<ovidiu-florin> hello pablomangustin
<pablomangustin> hello
<ovidiu-florin> pablomangustin: read this: https://akademy.kde.org/2015/volunteer
<ovidiu-florin> and this: https://community.kde.org/Akademy/2015/Volunteers
<ovidiu-florin> pablomangustin: also join the channel #akademy
<valorie> pablomangustin: are you joining us at Akademy?
<parzzix> ok everyone, looking to find a way I can chip in. 
<parzzix> I only speak english so translations are out
<parzzix> My grammer is pretty bad so I don't know about documentation either
<parzzix> I literally  just started learning python...like today
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-04
<jimarvan> good morning!
<soee> hiho
<jimarvan> soee: :D brb rebooting with the new KDE framework ^^
<sitter> yofel, clivejo: are you still CIing wily or can we kill support for it?
<sitter> by that I mean: can we kill support for provisining the docker container which would be used for wily ^^
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.2-3-g0b0c3f8 * Carlo Vanini: src/package.cpp
<pursuivant> Remove leading space in description only if present.
<pursuivant> When descriptions are loaded from translation files they start with a
<pursuivant> leading whitespace. But when translations are missing that space is not
<pursuivant> present.  Therefore, remove the first character only if it actully is a
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/0b0c3f8d1e6314a97264072c7907ddc02dc94649
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm OK with killing support for wily. But check with yofel first
<yofel> sitter: OK from me
<sitter> yofel: actually aren't you using a fork of the tooling?
<yofel> sitter: actually yes
<sitter> I am changing our kci.yaml, so watch out when you merge next time. although I guess that would conflict at this point anyway
<jimarvan> http://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/
<jimarvan> is the fund still active guys? we can donate here?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Jimarvan yes that fund is still active
<jimarvan> thanks!
<soee> donation for new hdd for clivejo?
<soee> i can find some money to :D
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> wish I could help him get a new internet connection too :P
<jimarvan> I loved the KDE Xmas card from 2014 fundraising, wish Kubuntu did something like that every year 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Jimarvan chat to Rick or Aaron
<soee> clivejo: you dont have some LTE there ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Soee nope
<soee> oO
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Don't get me started
<jimarvan> dont go there soee
<soee> ;D
<jimarvan> xD
<soee> Plasma 5.7 tomorrow 
 * soee dances
<BluesKaj> hi soee, jimarvan . 5.7 tomorrow. plasma ppa?
<soee> haha. tars yes but not in ppa
<jimarvan> 5.7??? :D
 * jimarvan cheers
<clivejo> acheronuk: does this krdc patch fix yakkety as well?
<acheronuk> should do. it's generic
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> pushed, and uploaded for XX and YY
<acheronuk> that was quick!
<clivejo> ppa5
<clivejo> for both
<soee_> Qt 5.7 and Plasma 5.7 landed in neon dev
<acheronuk> soee: I saw :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: built and the RDP plugin/option shows up where it should :)
<soee_> i bought small anten to my LTE modem, let me try it
<clivejo> on both XX and YY?
<acheronuk> only tried XX so far
<acheronuk> 2 secs...
<clivejo> fancy fixing akonadi?
<soee_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5452283152.png
<soee_> NM shows signal strength 51% all the time, hmm
<acheronuk> YY one seems Ok as well, but haven't actually tested that the protocol works
<acheronuk> clivejo: can do akonadi in a bit, yes
<acheronuk> clivejo: akonadi should be done. should, I hope, also fix the kgpg and other probs that yofel had when he tried the apps upgrade
<acheronuk> tested in pbuilder here, and installed packages locally. seems OK so far
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you request merges into yakkety_archive
<clivejo> usually we merge backwards
<clivejo> dev > current
<acheronuk> OK.
<clivejo> doesnt really make a different here, but best to follow workflow :)
<acheronuk> I did half wonder, but plumped for the safe option of sending it straight to what I wanted to fix
<clivejo> Ive just uploaded drumstick to apps PPA and rebuilding minuet on that
<acheronuk> but I'll do the archive 1st now
<acheronuk> that will be apps more or less done then?
<clivejo> really in this channel we are working on +1 (dev aka yakkety yak
<acheronuk> point taken
<clivejo> the fixes can then be backported to xenial
<clivejo> I know not many people are on Yakkety yet
<BluesKaj> just we adventurers
<clivejo> and bugs get missed in yakkety but get picked up on backport to xenial
<clivejo> cause there are more eyes looking on xenial!
<acheronuk> If I do get a new SSD, may set up both an XX and YY partition so I can switch on this machine
<BluesKaj> acheronuk,  that's what I have
<BluesKaj> VMs are never the same as the real thing
<acheronuk> precisely
<BluesKaj> using a samsung EVO 850/250GB SSD on this old pc and the drive has given this machine new life 
<clivejo> still useful for testing
<acheronuk> very. currently have Win10, Chakra, Arch, YY, a clean XX, debian, and a Neon-dev VM
<clivejo> arrrrr
<acheronuk> ????
<clivejo> got a head cold, runny nose and area behind my nose is gonna explode!
<BluesKaj> bummer clivejo, sorry to hear that, hot tea with lemon and some vicks vaporub on the forehead
<BluesKaj> and plenty of keenex
<BluesKaj> kleenex even
<clivejo> ok drumstick finally published and minuet seems to be building
<clivejo> yup finished ok
<clivejo> acheronuk: akonadi uploaded too
<clivejo> ppa5
<acheronuk> fingers crossed that doesn't break anyone's PIM then....
<clivejo> it will probably break anyone with the current apps installed
<clivejo> files shouldnt move between packages like that!
<acheronuk> the local packages I made upgraded cleanly, but...
<clivejo> KCI is using master git for Source Code
<clivejo> it has changes we havent made yet
<clivejo> looks like we are getting a few new packages in PIM next release!
<clivejo> what fun
<acheronuk> sort of the point of KCI, isn't it?
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> but we are a little behind!
<clivejo> FW 5.24 is out, plasma 5.7 is almost out
<clivejo> apps 16.04.3 is out soon to
<acheronuk> considering the drain of labour to neon and other places, and other things going on or that went on, not really surprised kubuntu is lagging slightly
<clivejo> you know I think LP is take about an hour on average to publish at the moment
<clivejo> so krdc can be ticked off ?
<acheronuk> they said nothing has changed, just the load, but I honestly find that hard to credit. used to 20 be mins or so, often
<clivejo> surely with KCI not being active as much the load should have came down
<acheronuk> I think that's it for krdc. 
<acheronuk> amd64 are either all busy or 'disabled' https://launchpad.net/builders/
<clivejo> have we any testers who havent upgraded to 16.04.2 yet?
<clivejo> here guinea piggies
<ahoneybun> I have not
<genii> I didn't think .1 was even out yet
<acheronuk> kde applications 16.04.2 I think clivejo means?
<clivejo> yeah
<acheronuk> unfortunate coincidental version numbering at the moment!
<ahoneybun> yea that is what he means
<clivejo> if it ever publishs
 * acheronuk wanders off to watch some continental drift as it's faster than launchpad
<valorie> I hope to get my number one son to fix my blank screen in my test YY laptop
<valorie> if that works after full-upgrade, I'll report
<valorie> but tonight is food+fireworks
<clivejo> and hour and ten minutes and still not published
<acheronuk> I give up
<soee_> no!
<jimarvan> heya! :D
<acheronuk> mayeb it'll publish by the morning :P
<clivejo> maybe, maybe not
<clivejo> finally!!
<clivejo> well akonadi seems to have installed OK
<acheronuk> does your PIM still work?
<clivejo> ooooo a piano
<clivejo> I got one right!!
<clivejo> a Locrain
<acheronuk> setting up a VM as yofel did his chroot the other day (apt install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-full digikam kdevelop calligra)
<acheronuk> the apps ppa ugrade now seems to go smoothly, just removing 3 presumably outdated libraries
<clivejo> PIM still works :)
<clivejo> good work acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> phew
<clivejo> I guess the next job is kde-l10n
<clivejo> !info kde-baseapps
<ubottu> kde-baseapps (source: kde-baseapps): base applications from the official KDE release (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> that meta package needs updating?
<clivejo> dolphin4?
<clivejo> !info dolphin4
<ubottu> dolphin4 (source: kde-baseapps): file browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 563 kB, installed size 2400 kB
 * clivejo shrugs
<jimarvan> anything i can help? :S
<clivejo> just tired 
<jimarvan> oky :)
<clivejo> how you getting on testing apps?
<jimarvan> haven't done much yet, been busy with work (induction week)
<clivejo> ah
<jimarvan> i can try update now the VBox
<jimarvan> doing it now
<jimarvan> gn kubuntuoers! :>
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow
<valorie> niters jimarvan
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee_> ohaio lordievader o/
<lordievader> Hey soee_, how are you doing?
<soee_> lordievader: fine, waiting for new plasma release :) You?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<soee_> :)
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<lordievader> Hey acheronuk 
<soee_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdQkKc5egIg
<aektzim> good morning! :) (jimarvan)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Mparillo apps is at 16.04.2 for YY and XX in staging
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.5 Y-STAGING,  X-STAGING / Apps 16.04.02 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.23 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<aektzim>  :D
<clivejo> is Plasma 5.6.5 not in landing?
<clivejo> maybe even backports for XX?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.5 Y-LANDING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.02 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.23 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> yes
<yofel> and yes
<clivejo> FW too?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.5 Y-LANDING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.02 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.23 Y-LANDING, X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> and yes ^^
<clivejo> LOL
<aektzim> hmm
<yofel> apps you know what's the case
<aektzim> clivejo: reinstalling 16.04 so I can continue the testing
<clivejo> yofel: RE: Apps I have copied KCI version of ffmpegthumbs and kdeconnect into the apps-staging
<yofel> git too?
<clivejo> kdeconnect havent copied the git
<clivejo> the reason being that I think we should follow debian and use the previous packaing
<clivejo> ie kdeconnect rather than kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> need to talk to you regarding that
<yofel> if you say that then I'll belive you, otherwise I would have to read through the packaging myself again
<mparillo> Does that mean that we need a quick test on Apps 16.04.2?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect.git/tree/debian/changelog
<clivejo> mparillo: yes, please test apps 16.04.2
<yofel> ah, debian doesn't even have kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> nope, thats was a kubuntu thing
<clivejo> how do we deal with that?
<clivejo> just mirror kdeconnect debian git into LP and pretend nothing happened?
<yofel> removal request for kdeconnect-plasma and me doing a force-sync for kdeconnect IMO
<aektzim> :(
<yofel> needs checking whether that gets properly replaced for users though
<clivejo> sounds complicated 
<yofel> otherwise merge kdeconnect with debian and add transitional packages / breaks / etc.
<yofel> the removal for kdeconnect-plasma should happen though
<clivejo> do we need to keep kdeconnect-plasma as a transitional package for a while?
<yofel> the force-sync is one command, so not an issue. Checking whether something breaks is the part that requires work
<yofel> dunno if we need *that*, we need whatever is needed to properly replace the packages for users
<yofel> might be that
<yofel> where "for a while" means: until 18.10
<clivejo> kdeconnect really should be part of plasma release
<clivejo> IMO
<yofel> talk that out with upstream. Doesn't make much of a difference for us
<mparillo> clivejo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications ?
<clivejo> looks ok
<jimarvan2> mparillo: thanks was look for that ;)
<jimarvan2> *looking
<clivejo> please report back any installation oddness
<jimarvan2> ok
<mparillo> Updates appeared to all be successful...re-booting.
<mparillo> Dolphin and Kate both report 16.04.2 and seem to operate normally. Rekonq and Kinfocenter seem to work also.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hegemon8> Hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi hegemon8 , what's happening ?
<hegemon8> trying to make airtime 2.5.2.1 work on my kubu, and You? :)
<mparillo> BluesKaj: clivejo has announced that apps 16.04.2 is available. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications and nothing seemed wrong to me.
<BluesKaj> hegemon8,  not much, first morning coffee atm
<hegemon8> clivejo:  announced apps? I want to try :)
<jimarvan2> go go install repo :)
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  thanks I'll run that on my laptop later on 
<BluesKaj> or did I already ...my poor memory fails me this morning
<hegemon8> upgrading now jimarvan2
<jimarvan2> everyone experiences the same issue on VBox when installing 16.04?
<hegemon8> ^^
<jimarvan2> i get that wierd screen with colorful letters/numbers puzzle
<hegemon8> jimarvan2: had probs with initial release, but now when got it from daily iso on bare metal works fine to me 
<hegemon8> i've got recent plasma 5.6.x from backports ppa, so i'll wonder how will it work after upgrade :)
<jimarvan2> ye but I thought we are supposed to install the staging kde apps from initial 16.04 iso, no?
<jimarvan2> am I wrong? should I install the backports too?
<hegemon8> don't know tbh, i did earlier on (4 days ago) so... apps? why not :) i like new shiny things on my desktop :)
<jimarvan2> nah I will test it as a normal user would, use what is available on official repos
<jimarvan2> and see how it goes
<jimarvan2> VBox snapshoting helps there  to revoke changes ;)
<mparillo> I installed staging apps (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications) to YY. I assumed it was going there first. It certainly was there.
<hegemon8> true :) i'm crazy one, i test it on my only laptop, that makes sure i'll notice bugs more likely then when test it every now and then
<mparillo> clivejo: Are the KDE Apps 16.04.2 also on XX?
<mparillo> hegemon8: Way to live on the edge! I only do that when it contains a fix for some known annoyance of mine. Otherwise (like today) it goes in a VM first.
<jimarvan2> installing kdeapplications now :)
<jimarvan2> mparillo dist-upgrade or full-upgrade?
<jimarvan2> any of the two?
<hegemon8> mparillo: smart way to do it... i'm just like a kido in candy store... new apps You say? .... ^^
<hegemon8> it got me into troubles not once :)
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: just enjoying my coffee myself... black gold :)
<BluesKaj> hegemon8,  yeah , western dark roast here  :-)
<hegemon8> lavazza here BluesKaj :)
<jimarvan2> clivejo: mparillo: https://s31.postimg.org/o9rvmwrcb/Screenshot_20160705_132933.png
<jimarvan2> this is what I get after fresh installing 16.04, updating, then adding the kdeapps repository
<jimarvan2> is there something missing?
<jimarvan2> should I add the backports repository?
<mparillo> jimarvan2: I have been doing a full-upgrade. There is a subtle difference between the older dist-upgrade and full-upgrade, but I am not competent to distinguish them.
<jimarvan2> ok I have not done it yet
<hegemon8> jimarvan2: will tell You as it go when download will finish, i have backports enabled...
<jimarvan2> so to be clear, mparillo, you used an updated 16.04 (no backports) and did full-upgrade
<jimarvan2> correct?
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  just ran the above ppa and rebooted the lapyop, and all is well , there just 2 changes, gwenview upgrade and kde-connect
<mparillo> No, I used YY
<mparillo> YY will be released as 16.10
<jimarvan2> ye clivejo asked me to test them on xenial
<jimarvan2> so there you have it, some of the packages are been kept back on xenial! :)
<hegemon8> mparillo: You're hardcore :)   i'll wait a bit as after upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 i've ended up with fresh daily iso reinstall.
<mparillo> I think that since Apps will only land in backports on XX, maybe it makes sense to add that repo also.
<jimarvan2> ye
<mparillo> If then you have no held back packages, then you have an additional bit of data to report.
<jimarvan2> doing so, saving a VBox snapshot too
<jimarvan2> will report soon
<jimarvan2> official backports right? not any staging ind
<jimarvan2> *kind
<jimarvan2> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports 
<jimarvan2> that was it!!!
<jimarvan2> no more held packages :D
<hegemon8> did it worked then?
<jimarvan2> still installing
<hegemon8> pure accident i've found backports earlier in announcements on  kubuntu website that plasma 5.6.x was released to public :)
<mparillo> Also have a question that jimarvan2 got me thinking about. Does Muon Update Manager do an upgrade, dist-upgrade, or a full-upgrade?
<jimarvan2> good question...
<jimarvan2> it does not do a dist-upgrade because it is hinting it if a dist upgrade is available
<BluesKaj> the staging-kdeapplications ppa just upgrades kdeconnect-plasma and krdc on YY/16.10, mparillo, clivejo
<jimarvan2> installation went absolutely smooth
<jimarvan2> rebooting and trying it out
<hegemon8> let us know pls
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Funny, can you check the version numbers of Kate and Dolphin (and maybe konversation). I would have thought they would also show 16.04.2
<hegemon8> maybe my try of install airtime will succeed after that. (dependencies not met issue)
<acheronuk> staging-kdeapplications ppa has backports ppa as a dependancy, so have to be use together
<acheronuk> on XX anyway
<jimarvan2> OK report time: staging-kdeapplications work PERFECTLY on 16.04 image with backports
<jimarvan2> i tested almost all apps no issues
<acheronuk> kdePIM ok? had to re-do akonadi yesterday
<hegemon8> great! (mine is installing now... Would be faster if i wouldn't install most of apps from repo earlier to test what works^^)
<jimarvan2> acheronuk: i will try now to use it
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes dolphin is Version 16.04.2 on YY/16.10
<BluesKaj> here
<hegemon8> reboot
<jimarvan2> acheronuk: seems OK
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  Version 16.04.2 on XX/16.04 here as well
<jimarvan2> I see no issues with kdePIM
<acheronuk> jimarvan2: Good. Should be OK, but nice to have that confirmed
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.0.php
<jimarvan2> in fact I am going to upgrade my production laptop right away
<jimarvan2> :>
<hegemon8> okay, booted well, lets see how it works :)
<clivejo> with apps on XX, make sure you also have backports enabled
<jimarvan2> damn i  hoped the updated ffmpegthumbs would allow dolphin to show mp4 preview :(
<clivejo> jimarvan2: it should
<clivejo> have you it switched on in the dolphin settings?
<acheronuk> and clicked the preview button?
<jimarvan2> you mean press preview?
<jimarvan2> i only clicked preview button
<jimarvan2> is there a setting on dolphin?
<acheronuk> yes, there is a setting
<clivejo> Settings > Configure > Previews > video thumbs
<jimarvan2> yeap got it remembered
<jimarvan2> I do not see video thumbs option available\
<clivejo> have you ffmpegthumbs installed?
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/nty9Ve2.png
<jimarvan2> hmm let me check
<jimarvan2> probably not because i only upgraded
<clivejo> is it not enabled by default?
<jimarvan2> no
<jimarvan2> i am installing now
<clivejo> humm
<BluesKaj> clivejo,  i get the not available message, "Package ffmpegthumbs is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<jimarvan2> success!
<jimarvan2> now i can see previews :D <3 u all
<clivejo> its available from the apps staging ppa
<jimarvan2> also the bug for deleting a user from User Accounts, and still showing up on the login screen is gone
<jimarvan2> amarok still has issues with internet online services, but that is because it is not updated for a long time :P
<jimarvan2> hmm what else to check
<jimarvan2> any ideas? what else should I try?
<jimarvan2> kdeconnect?\
<jimarvan2> that would be challenging through VBox but I could give it a go
<clivejo> as long as they both on same network it should work
<sheytan> Hey, again me with *that* question. When 5.7 will be ready for kubuntu? :D
<clivejo> sheytan: how long is a piece of string?
<jimarvan2> :D
<jimarvan2> i will go with 1 cm :P
<jimarvan2> see you in the evening guys, wrapping up here for my karate session, ciao!
<acheronuk> clivejo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/plasma-5-7
<acheronuk> "Want to install Plasma 5.7 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? You won’t have to wait long. Plasma 5.7 will be available to install on Kubuntu 16.04 LTS through the Kubuntu Backports PPA at some point in the very near future."
<clivejo> hummm
<yofel> does it help to suggest that omgubuntu is a really bad source for information?
<clivejo> Ive written to that Joey fella before about jumping the gun!
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I know. but it still irks me
<clivejo> click baiting
<mparillo> Maybe he knows something about Qt 5.7 landing in the archive backports?
<clivejo> he knows more than us then!
<acheronuk> mparillo: has it? news to me!
<yofel> you mean 5.6 I guess
 * yofel wonders if you can set a default output in the volume applet now
<BluesKaj> just looking for traffic to his site... seems he has no clue when 5.7 will be available , clivejo, click baiting is exsactly what he's dong
<yofel> well, I guess 18.04 will be awesome if I look at that feature list
<clivejo> Im looking forward to Yakkety
<mparillo> What I meant was that Kubuntu cannot backport Plasma 5.7 until the larger Ubuntu project backports Qt 5.7, or am I incorrect?
<clivejo> its the most stable Ive ever seen it
<yofel> mparillo: we can very much backport 5.6 ourselves, and we will have to do that
<clivejo> mparillo: plasma 5.7 needs Qt 5.6.1 or better
<clivejo> acheronuk has been working on that
<mamarley> Isn't Qt 5.6.1 already in the frameworks-staging PPA?
<clivejo> only for Yakkety
<mparillo> TY for the correction
<clivejo> yofel: would you have time to do kde-l10n?
<yofel> for?
<clivejo> 16.04.3
<yofel> can do, where to?
<clivejo> its a huge download and not sure if I have the quota :(
<clivejo> apps staging?
<yofel> for Y?
<clivejo> I dont understand the question
<yofel> yakkety
<clivejo> both YY and XX
<yofel> ack
<clivejo> should be easy to backport when the SC is on your machine
<yofel> that's not how it works, so I have to do 2 sepeare l10n runs anyway
<clivejo> eak
<yofel> typo day
<clivejo> lot of downloading
<yofel> indeed
<clivejo> and uploading
<clivejo> unfortunately I’m metered both ways 
<yofel> that's what servers are for ^^. It's not like I'm running it on my work PC here either.
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> hm, 16.04.3 isn't a thing, I'll take 16.04.2
<clivejo> oupps sorry
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> I keep doing that
<BluesKaj> installed the new frameworks on YY, now when opening dolphin this red error pops up,  Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:klauncher said: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/file.so'.
<BluesKaj> .
<yofel> oh damnit, I forgot that i18n script
<yofel> clivejo: could you please merge the libkf5i18n changes from xenial backports into yakkety archive? I forgot that
<yofel> I'll do the l10n side
<clivejo> this => https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ki18n/commit/?id=6da2ac43443f280ffc28f475c2141a12c9519f74
<clivejo> https://www.digikam.org/node/755
<clivejo> digiKam 5 out today
<yofel> clivejo: yes, that, just put "4:16.04.2" as firstversion instead
<clivejo> oups
<clivejo> I merged and uploaded to frameworks staging PPA
<yofel> ah sorry, forgot about that :P
<acheronuk> hmmm. just looking at that kde-l10n stuff, and looks a pain to do
<yofel> not really, that's like 99% scripted
<clivejo> so change it to "l10npkgs_firstversion_ok := 4:16.04.2"
<yofel> right
<acheronuk> this? https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<clivejo> ok pushed
<yofel> acheronuk: that
<clivejo> generating ppa22
<clivejo> and uploaded to PPA
<acheronuk> tried running the script for the hell of it, and got the "Permission denied (publickey).ls: cannot access 'kde-l10n-*.tar.xz'" message
<clivejo> you got a KDE account?
<yofel> ah yeah, you need depot access for that
<acheronuk> I think I must get my kde identity account upgraded
<yofel> no, it's just adding your ssh key for depot, we can do that
<acheronuk> so I don't need to do this yet then? https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=developerApplication
<yofel> no, that's for write access to git.kde.org
<acheronuk> err. no. don't quite need that yet!
<acheronuk> maybe some day, but certainly not now
<yofel> acheronuk: your ssh key is on ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org now
<yofel> that's the pre-publish server before download.kde.org where you find the not-yet-released tarballs
<acheronuk> that you yofel. That is great.
<soee> :)
<acheronuk> helps if I can at least run through some of the scripts further, to get a better grip on what they do and how
<yofel> the automation tooling recommends setting the user for that host in ~/.ssh/config, you should do that (at least some scripts rely on that)
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you still taking notes on the process so far?
<acheronuk> sort of. a fair bit is in memory at the moment, so I must do a bit more self documentation
<clivejo> remember this document - https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<acheronuk> yes, I keep popping back top that
<clivejo> we are trying to put together a newbie guide
<clivejo> if you see anything wrong on that, let us know
<acheronuk> will do
<clivejo> also this is the ninja's note pad
<clivejo> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<clivejo> when there are 2 or more people working, it helps us co-ordinate
<clivejo> so we dont step on each others toes
<acheronuk> yep, I get the idea
<clivejo> whats the general feeling on apps 16.04.2?
<clivejo> I think they should go to testing PPA
<acheronuk> as they want further 'testing' they probably should?
<clivejo> I was concerned about that akonadi installation issue, but I think thats resolved now
<acheronuk> more testing would give more certainly on that...
<acheronuk> *certainty
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> yofel: WWYD ?
 * clivejo goes off in search of food
<yofel> move it. If you can find no more issues in the easy reproducable test upgrades then it's good enough for testing
<yofel> actually releasing it requires looking into all the corner cases
<yofel> but wait for l10n, I'm still working on that
<yofel> yakkety batch #2 is up, now to x
<clivejo> :)
<soee> digiKam 5.0.0 is published... (https://www.digikam.org/node/755)
<yofel> that would be sweet to have. 
<yofel> hm, I need to read that i386 discussion...
<yofel> out of curiosity: any 32bit users around?
<soee> dunno :)
<acheronuk> no 32bit here
 * acheronuk watches the build-l10n.sh script do it's stuff
<acheronuk> that's quite neat :)
 * yofel off to find some dinner, bbl
<mamarley> yofel: My grandmother has an old Core Duo laptop that (necessarily) runs the 32-bit version of Kubuntu.
<genii> I thought C2D is 64 bit cpu
<mamarley> genii: It is.  I said Core Duo, not Core 2 Duo.
<genii> mamarley: Ah, mis-read :)
<BluesKaj_> my desktop is kinda messed up after the frameworks ppa upgrade...a reinstall from the daily is in orderb
<BluesKaj_>  for the desktop pc
<acheronuk> BluesKaj_: was that on YY?
<BluesKaj_> yeah
<clivejo> Id reckon so
<clivejo> only thing in frameworks was that test build on Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> which didnt go to plan
<acheronuk> well, it hit bumps that you might expect
<BluesKaj_> well, it wasn't a true kubuntu install anyway ..used the ubuntu-server then installed the desktops 
<clivejo> BluesKaj_: if you can, download the iso and install from that
<clivejo> it needs testing
<BluesKaj_> downloading the the YY daily since the slideshow was removed, is that correct?
<BluesKaj_> ubiquity won't crash?
<BluesKaj_> I'll be installing to / and /home is on a separate partition
<clivejo> it shouldnt crash
<clivejo> but not promising anything!
<BluesKaj_> ok good
<BluesKaj_> hehe, np clivejo we all take our chances :-)
<BluesKaj_> interesting, I ended up wirh some kind of hydrid desktop withe unity like panel ath the top with green patterned backaground and the application icons set in a grid pattern on the desktop
<clivejo> ewww Unity, spawn of the devil!
<genii> BluesKaj_: Can you take a screenshot of that? Sounds pretty weird
<BluesKaj_> I'll fix it as soon as possible...dunno if a screenshot is possible, ...checking
<BluesKaj_> afraid the scrnshot app crashes
<clivejo> what are you using to screenshot?
<BluesKaj_> prntscrn key
<clivejo> install kde-spectacle manually and run it from kick off menu
<clivejo> just type spectacle to run it
<BluesKaj_> there is no kickoff
<clivejo> krunner?
<BluesKaj_> it only captures the background without any icons on the grid
<clivejo> have you a smart phone to take a photo of the screen?
<BluesKaj_> tried that the screen is too bright, overwhelms the phone
<genii> Ah, oh well :(
<clivejo> not meant to be
<BluesKaj_> think i got aphoto that might work
<BluesKaj_> now kde connect doesn't work at all on this laptop
<BluesKaj_> installing imgur on my phone ...should have it posted in a few mins
<BluesKaj_> clivejo, http://imgur.com/vWi7QBq
<BluesKaj_> took a while, but i managed 
<clivejo> looks like Gnome to me
<clivejo> I dont see any Unity?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> interesting comments
<clivejo> Why do people take cell phone shots of their desktop... Don't they realize they can use the print screen button. CMON LINUX USER.
<clivejo> why cant people mind their own business!
<acheronuk> that is gnome!
<BluesKaj_> prntscn didn't work
<BluesKaj_> dunno what gnome looks like, I haven't used it intentionally in many yrs :-)
<BluesKaj_> another thing, K3b fails to write every time i try it...errors out, "look at the log"...to hell with logs it's been broken for 2 yrs on my machines, but doesn't seem to be getting much attn , I can't be the only one
<BluesKaj_> wodim to the rescue
<clivejo> in k3b use the other write method
<yofel> acheronuk: customery question: are you evil? ^^
<acheronuk> only on fridays
<acheronuk> err... no
<BluesKaj_> which other write method?
<yofel> well, that'll work
<yofel> acheronuk: you have been promoted
<acheronuk> I have? That has been mixed blessings in the past!
<yofel> lol, well, you're an official ninja now, so you can save yourself the merge requests now
<yofel> you also have write permissions to ~kubuntu-ppa, please be careful with that
<acheronuk> I will be exceptionally careful. Thank you :)
<clivejo> yofel: will you teach us how to tag?
<BluesKaj_> ok other stuff to do ...later, take care
<yofel> clivejo: the official way to do so, is to run ubuntu-archive-upload. If you don't want to run that, you can imitate the behavior by running dch -r I believe and git-tagpkg with do-all
<clivejo> wont it fail cause I dont have archive upload rights?
<yofel> it only prepares the sources, it doesn't upload anything. It doesn't push git either
<clivejo> good to know
<yofel> originally it did everything, later on that turned out to not be such a good idea ^^
<clivejo> I wonder why 
<yofel> the script does like to crash halfway every now and then. And re-running it - while not as bad as staging-upload - doesn't quite work
<yofel> well, *didn't* quite work
<clivejo> acheronuk: see ^^^
<acheronuk> clivejo: where?
<clivejo> :P 
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kinit/624/console
<clivejo> 'Merging remotes/origin/kubuntu_yakkety_archive into kubuntu_unstable.' 'remotes/origin/kubuntu_yakkety_archive'  2>&1:Auto-merging debian/changelog (Git::GitExecuteError)
<clivejo> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog
<acheronuk> oh, you ran it through KCI. duh!
<clivejo> yeah, its useful for some things!
<acheronuk> "Sending notification to suspect: clivejo"
<acheronuk> LOL
<clivejo> have you setup git for merging changelogs on your machine?
<clivejo> it always blames me :(
<clivejo> usually cause I broke it
<yofel> I really wonder where it reads that from..
<clivejo> but thats a different story
<acheronuk> clive: I thought I had ssh set up enough, but that was slightly wrong, so not suer
<clivejo> in your ~/.gitconfig
<clivejo> do you have the merge driver for changelogs
<acheronuk> nope
<clivejo> [merge "dpkg-mergechangelogs"]
<clivejo>     name = debian/changelog merge driver
<clivejo>     driver = dpkg-mergechangelogs -m %O %A %B %A
<clivejo> yofel: do you have the link explaining that? ^
 * clivejo cant find it
<yofel> not at hand
<acheronuk> 1st time I've seen it
<clivejo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/dpkg-mergechangelogs.1.html
<acheronuk> now it's in there
<clivejo> good enough explanation for now!
<clivejo> run dpkg-mergechangelogs from terminal to check its installed ok
<clivejo> should get an error "dpkg-mergechangelogs: error: needs at least three arguments"
<acheronuk> yes, I do
<clivejo> good good
<clivejo> now get yourself a clean folder
<clivejo> eg ~/kubuntu/kinit 
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> move into it and do "git clone kubuntu:kinit"
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> then cd into the new kinit folder
<clivejo> git checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> ok..
<clivejo> git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> git merge kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> and you get a CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog
<acheronuk> indeed I do
<clivejo> open debian/changelog in your favourite editor
<acheronuk> already have
<clivejo> <<<<<<< is the start of the merge conflict
<clivejo> one changelog has the line   * Adding postinst-must-call-ldconfig lintian override the other does not
<acheronuk> yep, so just that line before the divider
<clivejo> So remove lines 6, 8 and 10
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> save
<acheronuk> &
<clivejo> git commit it
<clivejo> and git push it
<acheronuk> just that?
<clivejo> Im not sure how you use git
<clivejo> I use git gui
<acheronuk> so git add
<acheronuk> then commit
<acheronuk> I think
<clivejo> and give it your own commit message
<clivejo> it will probably default to "Merge branch 'kubuntu_yakkety_archive' into kubuntu_unstable"
<acheronuk> it will?
<clivejo> a merge usually generates a message to that affect
<acheronuk> it did
<acheronuk> then push?
<clivejo> as i say I use git gui as it works better for me
<clivejo> so I dont forget git add files etc
<acheronuk> I may try that, but I would like to know the nuts and bolts first
<clivejo> yeah push that commit
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> wait for it
<clivejo> ...
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kinit/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=4bf33993b91dd050268ef73a2071032cb024d6ce
<clivejo> hummm
<yofel> if kci is slow, blame me. I tried opening the configuration, and now jenkins seems stuck
<clivejo> your commit should have triggered KCI
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> oh great, I killed the bot -.-
<yofel> I think our CI has some scalability issues....
<clivejo> acheronuk: normally your commit should have triggered KCI into doing a merge
<clivejo> then it that merge would trigger new builds
<clivejo> but Phil has killed it!
<yofel>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                                                                                                                             
<yofel>  1284 jenkins   20   0 3243920 1.120g   5516 S 195.1 30.6   3034:59 /usr/bin/java -Djava.awt.headless=true -Dorg.jenkinsci.plugins.gitclient.Git.timeOut=120 -jar /usr/share/jenkins/jenkins.war --webroot=/var/cache/jenkins/war --httpPort=8080 --ajp13Port=-1        
<acheronuk> it seemed half dead anyway
<yofel> seriously, what is that thing doing..
<clivejo> The UI wont load for me
<clivejo> cant kick it manually
<yofel> yes, it's stuck it loading the settings screen it seems o.O?
<yofel> *at loading
<clivejo> Im getting proxy error
<yofel> yes, the proxy is timing out
<acheronuk> back in a short while
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you see what happened in that package?
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> yofel: does KCI write back to LP git?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> to _(un)stable
<clivejo> so if it was working that merge would have been automatic?
<yofel> the merger always tries automatic merges. It will just fail if there's conflicts
<valorie> hi folks, my son pronounced my old broken testing laptop as well and truly dead, so I'm going to install vbox and put the daily ISO on it 
<valorie> couple of questions: how much memory is good to assign to it?
<yofel> 2G if you can afford it
<clivejo> how is it dead?
<valorie> and is it true I can mount the iso without writing it to a USB?
<jimarvan> ;)
<valorie> he said that when it tries to start, it just exits with no error message
<valorie> no startx, etc
<valorie> which was my experience as well
<clivejo> cant you just format and start again?
 * yofel killed jenkins
<valorie> the broken hinge seems to have disconnected something essential to the display
<yofel> restarting
<clivejo> valorie: you need to scold yofel !!
<valorie> yofel isn't the one that dropped that laptop onto the floor
<valorie> that would be my husband
<valorie> :(
<valorie> anyway, this laptop is nice and beefy
<clivejo> no, but he broke KCI!
<yofel> oh, I did that once, that's how I ended up with a headless server.......
<valorie> should be able to do multiple VMs if necessary
<yofel> well, there we go
<valorie> weeeeee
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.3 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.4.0-23-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3148-3506/3800 MHz, RAM: 23694/24030 MB, Storage: 300/967 GB, 329 procs, 242.4h up
<jimarvan> :(
<yofel> I think I'll stop trying to open any settings today..
<jimarvan> something bad happened?
<clivejo> yofel: Im only messing, do what ever you were doing
<clivejo> I was only showing acheronuk how things work
<yofel> not while it has active running builds
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. what happened?
<yofel> I'll just end up having to clean up the mess
<clivejo> aborted
<clivejo> queue should be empty
<clivejo> acheronuk: Project merger_kinit build #627: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kinit/627/
<yofel> now it's running the daily promotion ^^
<yofel> just leave it running
<clivejo> okay
<clivejo> does it still ignore the NOCI message?
<acheronuk> aha!
<clivejo> did you capture the log?
<acheronuk> me? the staging? yes
<clivejo> can you copy and pastebin the section when it was processing krunner
<clivejo> Ive checked on depot and its there
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<clivejo> /stable/frameworks/5.24/krunner-5.24.0.tar.xz
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18582959/
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> looking in portingAids
<clivejo> in KA
<clivejo> open packaging-exceptions.json
<clivejo> and take krunner out of    "packages-in-porting-aids": ["kdelibs4support", "khtml", "kjs", "kjsembed", "kmediaplayer", "kross", "krunner"]
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> commit and push back to LP
<jimarvan> hmm >_>
<yofel> ok, I think I managed giving kubuntu-ninjas CI "user" permissions
<acheronuk> clivejo: permission denied
<clivejo> humm
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18583346/
<jimarvan> omg give the guy permission!
<jimarvan> :D
<yofel> acheronuk: what does 'git remote -v' say?
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> origin  git://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation (fetch)
<acheronuk> origin  git://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation (push)
<yofel> ah yeah, that's anonymous. You need the proper user url. 'git remote remove origin; git remote add origin lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation'
<yofel> assuming 'lp' is set up
<acheronuk> ah. yes. I cloned that anon originally
<acheronuk> forgot that
<clivejo> yofel: why was krunner in porting aids?
<yofel> no idea
<clivejo> strange
<acheronuk> what is the point of that? briefly?
<yofel> acheronuk: list of packages inside http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.23/portingAids/
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-frameworks5-beta1.php
<clivejo> they intend to be phased out 
<acheronuk> I see
<clivejo> which I cant understand why krunner was there
<acheronuk> maybe they didn't either :P
<clivejo> once everything is ported to KF5 they shouldnt be needed any more
<clivejo> but krunner is a major part of Plasma 5
<acheronuk> it does seem odd
<clivejo> no way they be phasing that out
<clivejo> very strange!
<clivejo> is there anything else in manual?
<yofel> well, it's now just in the regular tarball set
<acheronuk> nope. it was just that as far as I can see
<clivejo> yofel: so if we add Qt dev packages to dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-yakkety.json that would auto bump the Qt build dependencies?
<acheronuk> so can I log in to KCI?
<yofel> try it, should work as long as you make sure your kubuntu-ninjas membership is checked in the login
<clivejo> acheronuk: should be able to, but dont push any buttons unless yofel finishes what hes doing
<yofel> I'm done
<yofel> clivejo: *should* work
<yofel> I don't think it validates the list against something else
<clivejo> is there a list of Qt build deps?
<acheronuk> I'm in, but I'm not pushing anything yet!
<yofel> not that I know of
<clivejo> yofel: do you know what this file does?  https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/conf/versions.json
<yofel> seems to be used for tarball download. No idea why qt is in there
<clivejo> hummm
<yofel> although santa might've had a use for that
<clivejo> where did he disappear to?
<yofel> no idea, haven't seen him in ages
<acheronuk> Ok. Calling it a night here I think. Thanks for the promotion! 
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> have a good good rest mate
<jimarvan> you earned it
<acheronuk> New things to learn is good. :)
<ahoneybun> night acheronuk
<clivejo> night night Rik
<clivejo> thanks for all the help :)
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing yofel did the upgrade for Rik
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> yofel: why does git-clone-all and staging upload use a different directory structure?
<clivejo> staging upload creates a folder called git and clones into that, while git-clone-all just clones into the root for that package
<clivejo> ie attica/debian and attica/git/debian
<yofel> because people wrote them differently?
<clivejo> so which structure is ubuntu-archive-upload written to use?
<yofel> former
<yofel> er no
<yofel> latter
<yofel> staging-upload and ubuntu-archive-upload are from the original script set. git-clone-all is from santa
<clivejo> ok, well I rm my original staging_upload workspace
<clivejo> and grabbed it again via git-clone-all and it keeps crashing
<yofel> will have to wait till tomorrow. I'm off to bed - nini
<clivejo> ok, night
<jimarvan> gonna hit the bed too
<jimarvan> good night peeps! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel just got the invoice for linode
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Account should have 12 mouths of credit
<ahoneybun> yofel: ^
<ahoneybun> going to add a sponsor spot for Linode on the site
<ahoneybun> mm I can't save a draft
<ahoneybun> also need the Linode account setup completed for the credit to work I think
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-06
<soee> acheronuk: what are the plans for Plasma 5.7 in Kubuntu ?
<soee> i have user asking about backports and i'm not sure what to say: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/fnozssdEnwY
<acheronuk> on XX stage and see if we can get it working with Qt 5.6.1 without messing up other qt dependant packages I think?
<soee> acheronuk: but do we started it on YY maybe or it all is just waiting ?
<acheronuk> already started somewhat in advance of ubuntu getting their official Qt 5.6.1 packages landed in YY. There is Qt 5.6.1 in frameworks staging ppa for YY, but causes breakages so far
<soee> ok, thanks :)
<acheronuk> as BluesKaj found out when they tried the ppa! eeek
<yofel> lp 1530523 - seriously o.O
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<yofel> (last comments)
<soee> rolf ;)
<yofel> I wonder if we can put a trigger for that into the manager
<soee> yofel: btw. do we have this folder widget fix in Xenial?
<yofel> not yet, I have the package prepared, but I have yet to do the paperwork
<soee> we had just user on #kubuntu that did not know how to install system from live session :/
<yofel> .1 is ~2 weeks away, any other issues than those 2 that we really should look into?
<yofel> (install related)
<soee> hmm
<soee> the broken slideshow is only related to YY right ?
<soee> *in ubiquity
<yofel> yes
<jimarvan> good morning busy bees! :)
<soee> hiho
<yofel> soee: the issue here might be rather simple: 16.04 does not install apt-xapian-index, all previous versions did
<soee> so only this ? :D
<soee> it is in kubuntu meta package ?
<yofel> it isn't. I guess whatever installed it in the past went away and nobody noticed it vanishing
<soee> so maybe it was some aprt of Ubuntu meta packages?
<yofel> might've been part of base, yeah
<yofel> I think there was some talk about xapian and python3, so that might've been why it got removed
<yofel> let me add it to desktop-recommends for yakkety, then we can check tomorrow there
<soee> so for kubuntu and neon it should go for respective meta packages ?
<soee> Riddell: ^
<yofel> IMO yes, making the driver manager depend on it would sound more correct, but it technically depends on a working index, not the generator
<yofel> question is how much of a difference that really is
<soee> yofel: could we have this fixed for 16.04.1 ?
<yofel> yes, enough time if it works in yakkety
<soee> ah nice :) so next of most annoying bugs will be gone
<yofel> actually, I'll add the dep in both places for yakkety. the driver manager is useless without the index, and I'm not convinced that it's the only thing that needs it
<soee> uhm, i do not know the internals :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> ok, I added the dep to the wrong package, qapt is what actually needs it
<soee> :P
<yofel> well, the meta change stands though
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Thats interesting valorie reported warnings about the xapian index when testing muon. I couldn't reproduce them myself
<yofel> rick and others already did tons of debugging if you look at the report. Nobody actually realized that xapian was simply missing until last week though
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> What is the name of the missing package?
<yofel> apt-xapian-index
<yofel> TBH, plasma-discover could probably also use a dep on it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5nv7vrud_M
<clivejo> yofel I added some changes to the git-clone-all script, wil you review - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=d4a4b50e4b0dbd8c78b6bfe8133b96b8f3f68f99
<yofel> Kloning? ^^
<clivejo> also can you show me the command you use to involve  ubuntu-archive-upload
<clivejo> just a silly joke
<yofel> the readme should have that
<clivejo> like Kopy 
<clivejo> the command in the readme wont work
<yofel> I think the changes are fine, you will have to fix do-all do work with that scheme
<yofel> *to work
<clivejo> dont use do-all any more
<clivejo> always use that looping command you showed me
<yofel> it should still work..
<clivejo> shouldnt be difficult to fix
<yofel> -            if not os.path.exists(workdir + '/' + package):
<yofel> +            if not os.path.exists(workdir + '/git/'):
<yofel> shouldn't that be if not os.path.exists(workdir + '/' + package + '/git/'):
<clivejo> I couldnt get that bit to work
<clivejo> if not ?
<clivejo> surely it should be if it exists
<clivejo> not if not
<BluesKaj> well, had to install Xenial finally...Yakkety daily images are still broken, errored out with message saying missing or corrupted files, installation is aborting 
<clivejo> the logic confused me
<BluesKaj> guess the only path to Yakkety for me is do-release-upgrade -d , but now I'm having second thoughts 
<clivejo> did the error message say what files are missing/corrupted?
<clivejo> well I have xapian installed on my system
<clivejo> which is probably why I didnt see the errors valorie mentioned
<BluesKaj> clivejo,  no files were named
<clivejo> driver manager still not working
<clivejo> run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<clivejo> and driver manager works!
<clivejo> looks like that index needs refresh at runtime
<BluesKaj> running out of dvd-rw disks for this old pc, it's not usb boot capable and they're becoming difficult to find lately
<clivejo> slhk: are you Carlos?
<clivejo> Rick_Timmis: do you remember Carlo Vanini IRC nick?
<yofel> clivejo: the point of the check is to list *missing* repositories
<slhk> clivejo: hi, yes it's me
<clivejo> my memory always lets me down
<clivejo> I sent you a wee email, did you get it?
<slhk> I've been away some time... ;)
<clivejo> I noticed you havent made any commits in a while, is everything ok?
<slhk> clivejo: please see bug #1579834
<ubottu> bug 1579834 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index-dbus fails because of wrong import" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579834
<clivejo> I’m afraid my understanding of Xapian is non-existent 
<clivejo> yofel: does that make sense to you?
<clivejo> I assume the driver manager is calling for a xapian update via dbus?
<clivejo> but thats not happening?
<yofel> this has little to do with xapian, than with python-glib
<slhk> exactly, it silently fails because of the wrong import
<yofel> patch looks fine to me, so make a debdiff and request sponsorship
<clivejo> slhk: and this causes the driver manager to just sit there doing nothing?
<yofel> no, that's the dbus endpoint not even being there I think
<yofel> although that would make it hang as well
<slhk> clivejo: yes, it wait for xapian to complete, but that never happens and it doesn;t get an error either
<clivejo> slhk: we also noticed that on some installs apt-xapian-index isnt even installed
<clivejo> do you have any idea what used to pull it in?
<clivejo> and what package would be best to pull it in, in future?
<yofel> might've been muon actually, that only recently got thrown out of the default install
<clivejo> that makes sense
<slhk> not sure if you need it, there is another script which is called over dbus. I don't recall the name right now
<slhk> /usr/share/apt-xapian-index/update-apt-xapian-index-dbus
<yofel> that is also in 'apt-xapian-index', but yeah, that's broken as well
<yofel> so FWIW, have have 2 issues here, and both need fixing
<slhk> I see 1 issue: update-*-dbus is broken, wich is the other one?
<yofel> that not even being installed
<slhk> ok
<clivejo> the actual package isnt getting instaled
<clivejo> on newer systems
<clivejo> on newly installed systems
<yofel> I'm working on that, you can wrap up a debdiff for the import issue so someone can upload it
<clivejo> yofel: you are putting a dependancy on qapt?
<yofel> for yakkety I put a recommends on kubuntu-desktop and libqapt3, and a dep on kubuntu-driver-manager
<yofel> need to check if plasma-desktop also should have one
<yofel> erm, plasma-discover
<yofel> for xenial I'm still pondering what I'll do
<clivejo> is acheronuk about?
<slhk> yofel: it takes me some time to make the debdiff, I don't have the source around anymore and I'm leaving in 20min, maybe tonight?
<yofel> hm, discover seems to work ok without an index
<yofel> slhk: sure, I don't have much time right now either
<slhk> maybe Discover is using appstream?
<yofel> that it probably does
<yofel> ok, so that's fine, so only the driver manager and qapt need fixing
 * yofel wonders if plasma-discover 5.7 finally has a not-so-broken-looking UI
<soee> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/whVecJY.png
<yofel> soee: still ok if you make the window smaller?
<yofel> but that's ok so far
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/ba3GdxE.png
<soee> IMO those windows should behave like responsive websites
<yofel> they should. I guess the rating improved, but the popularity count still looks bad
<soee> still i think that discover looks bad
<soee> this slider at the top uses to much space, 
<acheronuk> clivejo: about for approx 5 mins now, back late this afternoon or early evening
<clivejo> no prob
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Is there a core meeting tonight?
<acheronuk> clivejo: core what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its like a pre podcast teaming
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Meeting
<acheronuk> wow. last one was nearly a month ago! time flies
<ahoneybun> yep acheronuk your free and encourged to join
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Did Simon manage to get Freeciv snapped?
<acheronuk> clivejo: don't see it in the 'playpen' or snap find
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Be interesting to see it working
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Today is new podcast?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Or next week because I am a bit confused :
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<ahoneybun> today
<acheronuk> meeting? podcast? or both?
<jimarvan> hmm dont' see anything on the calendar
<ahoneybun> me neither but Rick_Timmis says it is going on
<clivejo> what time?
<ahoneybun> should be now I think
<clivejo> the core or podcast?
<ahoneybun> core
<ahoneybun> podcast is in 1hour
<clivejo> well Im in BBB
<Rick_Timmis> Kubuntu podcast in BBB at 19:00 UTC
<Rick_Timmis> ovidiuflorin: Ping - We're Panicin
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> youtube is not live yet?
<acheronuk> not here
<ahoneybunn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFnG9kBdY9M show
<ahoneybunn> #KubuntuPodcast
<jimarvan> how are we with the staging packaging? :D
<jimarvan> aaron refreshing
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> So far my luck with the YY daily images has not been good, Think I'll put off installing it again until there's a chance of success. Sticking with Xenial in the meantime.
<soee> keep it in VM for some future tests of Plasma, Frameworks or Apps
<BluesKaj> no , I prefer to install to a partition, theat's the real world
<BluesKaj> anyway time for other things now ...later, take care
<clivejo> grrrrr I cant get this ubuntu-archive-upload script to work
<soee> wee 2 of my bugs reported for Plasma 5.7 are already fixed :)
<soee> and even systray icons will be higher than now :)
<acheronuk> YY daily inage has error deleting files at end of install, but it seems to boot the install afterwards
<acheronuk> ^^^ http://i.imgur.com/9sR2q6L.png
<soee> :D
<jimarvan> so much fun :)
<soee> indeed
<acheronuk> ubiquity crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/18659933/
<acheronuk> but VM runs on reboot
<yofel> Jul  6 21:13:03 kubuntu kernel: [  877.878748] dpkg[22434]: segfault at 18 ip 000055839373c8b9 sp 00007ffd3e2d4ca0 error 4 in dpkg[55839372a000+45000]
<yofel> wait what?
<acheronuk> Seem s like LP: 1599174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1599174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "dpkg seg fault warning during install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599174
<yofel> looks like it
<valorie> strange, I reported the bug, a browser started up so I could login etc., but FF seems to have no memory of that
<valorie> and yet my install seems to be working great
<valorie> so what needs testing is only ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma and kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications ?
<valorie> err, landing-plasma
<clivejo> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<clivejo> apps 16.04.3 available in 5 hours!
<valorie> and kdeapplications?
<acheronuk> yes apps one as well
<valorie> or should I wait for that
<clivejo>  kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<clivejo> noooo dont wait
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I just got that email!
<clivejo> I need to figure out how to tag these
<acheronuk> the packaging in git?
<clivejo> I want to tag all of them before doing anything else
<clivejo> acheronuk: yes
<clivejo> well want to do a release to yakkety of FW 5.23 and Plasma 5.6.5 before starting on 5.7
<clivejo> apps I guess could wait for .3
<mamarley> I have been running 5.23 and 5.6.5 on Yakkety on several systems for quite some time now with no problems. :)
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> mamarley: yeah, Im actually really looking forward to yakkety
<clivejo> its very stable
<clivejo> if we can get it into the archive!
 * mamarley is looking forward to Plasma 5.7 and Qt 5.6. :)
<clivejo> and if that kubuntu driver manager bug can be fixed
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> I give up!
<acheronuk> the installer icon seemed fixed on the iso today
<valorie> key question: when you dance, do you use your hands?
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'm happy with how fast the VM is
<acheronuk> VMs seem much less laggy than they used to.
<valorie> good grief, how do I start yakuake now?
<acheronuk> don't use it, so pass
<valorie> ok, rebooting after upgrade
<valorie> oh my
<jimarvan> ? :)
<valorie> I can't imagine life in the cli without my yak
<acheronuk> I've tried it, but somehow didn;t get on with it
<valorie> it's much easier to use when f-12 pops it up and down
<jimarvan> clive that driver bug
<jimarvan> comes from ubuntu right?
<valorie> on my travel lappy, I have to use alt-f-12 or so
<valorie> not as convenient
<valorie> huh, qa site won't let me file a report
<clivejo> which bug?
<valorie> after a reboot after full-upgrade with landing, all is well
<valorie> now doing apps
<clivejo> valorie: remove them after you install
<clivejo> just so you dont forget 
<valorie> thanks for the reminder
<valorie> ok, all upgraded
<valorie> anything in particular needs testing?
<clivejo> everything
<valorie> snapshotting while I'm at it
<clivejo> for docs?
<valorie> amarok seems to run fine
<valorie> snapshotting the vm, I mean
<valorie> the qa page won't let me leave any feedback
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/124740/testcases/1300/results#add_result just sits there
<valorie> oops, I needed to go to the store
<valorie> I wonder if I still have time
<valorie> ttyl
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-07
<valorie> anyone else testing daily images, please comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1599678 if this is a problem for you, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1599678 in Ubuntu QA Website "http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/124740/testcases/1300/results#add_result will not allow input" [Undecided,New]
<mamarley> yofel: In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1589128, someone commented that Debian already has 0.12.4 and wondered if we shouldn't just sync their package.  I think the difference between the two is that the Ubuntu package puts the user in the Kubuntu IRC channel by default.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589128 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Please update Quassel to 0.12.4" [Low,Incomplete]
<ScottK> mamarley: if there's some bits of the Kubuntu packaging we should pick up in Debian, just let me know.  It'd make sense to have them in sync.
<valorie> can't we just sync and then patch for the IRC chan by default?
<valorie> oh cool, the updater works flawlessly in the vm
<valorie> yay, weather widget!
<valorie> fffff, discover can't find kpatience
<valorie> or kpat
<clivejo> valorie: probably needs appstream data 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jimarvan> hello! :)
<acheronuk> hi jimarvan :)
<acheronuk> from #plamsa looks like plasma 5.8 will be the LTS, and minimum Qt version will stay at 5.6.1 for at least that
<acheronuk> *#plasma lol
<yofel> might be a good point to freeze our xenial backports at
<yofel> wtf is our CI doing... http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160707_173851.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I triggered a yakkety unstable build yesterday or the night before
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> But should be finished now
<yofel> something happened at 4AM (UTC), but I have no shell access from here to check what's actually going on
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think we need root access
<ahoneybun> 5.8 sounds good to leave xenial at
<yofel> Clifford: I have that, just not at hand
<yofel> you should too?
<ahoneybun> yofel: 
<ahoneybun> aaron@Kubuntu-A75MH:~$ ssh aaron@139.162.164.207
<ahoneybun> Permission denied (publickey).
<yofel> ahoneybun: try now?
<ahoneybun> I'm in
<yofel> good. The key got split on multiple lines somehow o.O
<ahoneybun> you made a password file lol
<yofel> it does the job :P
<ahoneybun> Intel Xeon E5-2680
<ahoneybun> sweet
<yofel> base os setup is done, lxd midway
<ahoneybun> super cool, thanks yofel
<yofel> I started installing a container template to save time with the setup, but that and making port-forwarding easy is still TODO
<yofel> well, WIP
 * yofel -> home
<yofel> bbl
<acheronuk> sounds great
<valorie> so how will we fix Discover so it has appstream data?
<valorie> if we are going to offer it by default, it should work
<mparillo> valorie: Is it Discover that needs the fix, or do the applications that need to be discoverd as applications need to supply the appstream data?
<valorie> I don't have a clue
<valorie> I just tried installing kpat, and thought I would give discover a test in my YY vm
<valorie> it couldn't find it
<valorie> the updater works great!
<mparillo> I certainly cannot claim to have a clue, but if I read this (https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-Quickstart.html) correctly, it is not the responsiblity of the Software Center (Muon Discover) to supply the appstream data, it is the responsibility of the applications (or perhaps the applications packagers).
<valorie> well, as a test I just searched for "puzzle" in Discover, and got 19 matches, none of which was the package I want
<valorie> apt search puzzle gets about twice that many
<valorie> still doesn't find the package I can't remember the name of.....
<valorie> which was https://www.kde.org/applications/games/palapeli/
<valorie> ah, apt did find it
<valorie> oops, installed that in the laptop, not the vm
<valorie> lol
<valorie> palapeli works great! but it's strange that searching for "puzzle" in Discover doesn't find it
<yofel> I think mparillo_ was right, and discover simply doesn't know about there being a 'palapeli'
<yofel> I haven't checked the appstream data though
<valorie> I'm certainly willing to file a bug upstream, but against palapeli? or Discover
<valorie> or is it us
<yofel> dunno (on all 3)
<slhk> yofel: hi, I have the debdiff ready for the apt-xapian-index bug we were discussing yesterday. Should I attach it to the bug report?
<yofel> slhk: yes, and subscribe the 'ubuntu-sponsors' team
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> so, I think the linode is usable now
<yofel> ahoneybun: I added a howto for giving out containers to the bottom of https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas - got an idea on what wiki page we could put that?
<ahoneybun> the whole think ?
<ahoneybun> you mean or just containers?
<yofel> just the linode part
<ahoneybun> mm not packaging I think
<yofel> I put a small readme in the container so people know how to use what I set up
<yofel> just don't accidentially delete the template ^^
<ahoneybun> getting this backup with it might be nice: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<yofel> what backup?
<ahoneybun> back up =/ backup
<yofel> oh that, true ^^
 * clivejo wanders in and collapses on the big comfy kubuntu devel couch
<ahoneybun> Rick_Timmis: ping
<acheronuk> palapeli. kde upstream's job to correct? http://appstream.ubuntu.com/yakkety/universe/issues/palapeli.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Great news! I opened the sources of Integram 🙈
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://github.com/requilence/integram
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> And I am climbing to the top of Product Hunt. You now what to do  🙋
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://www.producthunt.com/tech/integram-v2
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> And big thank for all the feedback you submitted to make Integram better🖖
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> this is the bot that we use for trello
<ahoneybun> mm?
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks for finding that
<valorie> I'll file a bug on bko linking to that report
<acheronuk> seems plenty of others in a similar state on that tracker
<valorie> seems like good junior jobs
<acheronuk> that's from yakkety archive though, which is behind in apps at 15.12.3. so not sure if much has been sorted since, or not?
<valorie> I was testing from the latest KDE applications PPA
<valorie> I assume
<acheronuk> ah yes, you were, forgot that
<valorie> the latest they have is 2.0 and that's what I was testing, anyway
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365218
<ubottu> KDE bug 365218 in general "Discover doesn't find palapeli because the appstream data is missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> 16.04.3 was uploaded for packagers earlier today I think
<clivejo> yup
 * clivejo is attempting to stage it
 * clivejo wonders if ffmpegthumbs version 16.04.3 will work this time
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-08
<clivejo> yofel: did you upload kde-l10n ?
<clivejo> *** FIX ME ***
<acheronuk> clivejo: are you broken?
<yofel> clivejo: my emails say I did
<yofel> (l10n)
<acheronuk> clivejo: ffmpegthumbs failed, so oddly still not getting that patch in the release tarballs, but KCI does in it's snapshot?
<acheronuk> fix for that segfault in dpkg it seems, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/1.18.9ubuntu2 so hopefully the YY iso install won't crash at the end soon
<yofel> someone rewrite dpkg in rust, that supposedly prevents segfaults by itself ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I see the folder view patch has been added and updated package landed in proposed \o/
<acheronuk> yep, you can see/click the install icon easily in the YY daily ISO again :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: some files in marble no longer included, so need to go?
<acheronuk> I 'could' do that later, but it would be MUUUUCH later if so, so I'm not fussed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I just grabbed the latest ISO and am installing in KVM now
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It was great to see a clear desktop install icon, within a folder 😃
<acheronuk> not sure if the new dpkg went in soon enough to fix the installer crash at the end today? 
<yofel> sitter: what's the easiest way to disable 'stable' builds in the ci?
<sitter> yofel: disable or remove?
<yofel> sitter: well, disable preferably. Though removing would work too if I can easily add them back once the branch logic and scalability are fixed
<sitter> our pangea-tooling has jenkins_able.rb which has a -d swithc to disable all jobs matching a regex
<sitter> also jenkins_delete.rb which does the same thing but deletes the jobs instead
<yofel> ok, thanks. I'll look at those
<sitter> to prevent the jobs getting added back you'll want to remove the stable build type from your kci.yaml
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<vKLBG> Plasma 5.8 is going to be a long term support release but it will require Qt 5.6 as a minimum version. Will Kubuntu 16.04 ship Qt 5.6 at least in backports ppa, maybe as optional renamed package? The reason for more fresh KDE in LTS nowadays is bug fixing rather than new(ported old) features. And plasma also going to be LTS for 18 months just fixin
<vKLBG> g bugs. Its a win win situation for LTS Kubuntu if you'll include it.
<jimarvan> helloz :D
<yofel> vKLBG: yes, we plan putting 5.8 into the backports eventually, including Qt 5.6 and we're working on it, but Qt 5.6 and Plasma 5.7 will take a while to get done thanks to the Qt update
<vKLBG> Thank you!
<ahoneybun> yofel: I made a lxc container called kde-apps but it seesm I did not do something right
<yofel> looked right to me, just the ssh key was missing
<ahoneybun> funny as I added both mine and his
<yofel> you need to add it *inside*
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> mm
<yofel> oh, you added it for 'root', not 'ubuntu'
<ahoneybun> well ubuntu kept giving me permission denied when editing anything
<yofel> you did change to ubuntu's $HOME, right?
<yofel> actually let me improve the howto
<ahoneybun> most likely I messed up
<yofel> yeah, I think I know what happened
<ahoneybun> that's what I was afraid of
<yofel> there's a better way to do this
<yofel> updated, 'su' leaves you in the directory you are, 'sudo -u ubuntu -i' puts you into the proper one
<yofel> technically key-based root login is enabled, so you could've logged in if you had used 'root', but lets use ubuntu as that's what I configured
<ahoneybun> I did not you to have to do EVERYTHING if it could be avoided I guess
<ahoneybun> *want you
<yofel> there should be more than one person that can add containers anyway
<ahoneybun> while your here I should try again I think
<sheytan> Any python fans out here? :D
<sheytan> http://9gag.com/gag/ae60xLO
<mamarley> clivejo: I have installed the staged 16.04.3 apps.  Looking good so far. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Eakkk
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Not ready for testing yet
<mamarley> Sorry
<yofel> that's what happens if you tell people to test from staging :P
<mamarley> I won't get mad at any of you if I break my computer though.  I know the risks. :)
<yofel> brrrrrr http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160701-yakkety.html#kubuntu
<yofel> those depwaits make no sense..
<ahoneybun> how could
<mparillo> Did I hear new, shiny, and fragile in  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications ?
 * mamarley duct-tapes his mouth.
 * yofel goes into "deny what happens in front of you" mode
<mparillo> I have VMs with YY and XX that I am prepared to break, or are the apps still loading into staging?
<mparillo> In en.US there is an expression, "Who are you going to believe; me or your own lying eyes?" Originally from fraudsters, now mostly just a joke.
<yofel> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I done a "quick" staging last night and haven't had time to get back to it
<mparillo> clivejo: in YY or XX? Both are running too smoothly for me.
<clivejo> I only uploaded for YY
<mparillo> 137 to be upgraded; 4 to be newly installed
<clivejo> there are lot still in the red
<mparillo> Well, the full-upgrade went smoothly.
<acheronuk> the red ones are showing version 16.04.2?
<mparillo> Konsole and Dolphin both show 16.04.3 and seem to work normally.
<acheronuk> clivejo: why are there some 16.04.3 apps uploaded to the frameworks staging ppa? alphabetically akonadi to baloo-widgets5?
<clivejo> because I was very tired last night and didnt check a command I run
<clivejo> wanna delete them?
<acheronuk> I see. I can? yes, I presume I can now?
<clivejo> there was about six before I realised I had made a mistake
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> easy to do, believe me
<clivejo> go into delete moed and select the packages that shouldnt be there
<acheronuk> just as I would in my own ppa
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> forgot you had probably done it before
<acheronuk> plenty of times, but only on my own head be it!
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> I uploaded them, but no ack from LP
<acheronuk> I had a couple of the qt ones do that when I uploaded those. one built but no email. The other uploaded, but just vanished. Had to repeat it.
<acheronuk> LP weirdness 
<clivejo> throwing them at LP again
<clivejo> hopefully some will stick
<clivejo> 3rd time lucky
<clivejo> and the two moved to manual khelp and libkdegames
<clivejo> ok got accepted emails
<acheronuk> back later. pub lunch and a few beers, and I haven't quite recovered yet
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you see why ffmpegthumbs is FTBFS
<acheronuk> same as before? rolled tarball is missing the ffmpeg 2.9 changes? 
<acheronuk> while KCI pulling from git gets them?
<acheronuk> that is what I assumed anyway. I only looked very very briefly
<acheronuk> back in hour or 2
<clivejo> have fun!
<acheronuk> already had the fun. now getting over it!
<clivejo> funny how every webpage I visit now is trying to sell me hotels and flights to Berlin
<clivejo> trying to find a part for a washing machine but Google wants me to book a hotel room
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  you've obviously flown to Berlin recently :-)
<BluesKaj> amazon is bombqarding my inbox with raspi accessories now that I finally bought the canakit ...works quite well except the resolution seems hard coded to 1824x984 rather than the full 1920x1080
<BluesKaj> didn't care much for the debian jessie version so I'm using ubuntu mate instead . Wonder if there will ever be a kde/plasma image for raspi3
<clivejo> mamarley: how are apps looking now?
<mamarley> clivejo: Still looking good. :)
<acheronuk> just ffmpegthumbs left?
<acheronuk> oh. a YY update is pulling in apt-xapian-index. that is good to see
<acheronuk> apps updated cleanly in a YY VM :)
<clivejo> yofel: why are they all failing??
<yofel> dep issues on i386 mostly I think
<yofel> hm, maybe we should drop the i386 builds
<yofel> not like they have much value
<sick_rimmit> My system is i386
<yofel> are you using the CI packages?
<soee> trolololo http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Skype-Linux-Exciting-Next-Week
<sick_rimmit> Oh sorry, No - completely out of context
<sick_rimmit> I misunderstood 
<yofel> There is talk about killing "official" i386 support (iso, desktop) for maybe 18.04. But I don't think it's time for that yet
<sick_rimmit> My laptop is old 2009, but I learned recently that I believe it can run amd64
<yofel> you can probably just look up the vendor spec for your CPU. I have a 2006 notebook (64bit) and a 2008 netbook (32bit), so year doesn't tell much
<yofel> I'm not the biggest fan of dropping i386, but looking at things realistically, building for armhf would probably have more use today than i386...
<yofel> and for the CI it would cut our build count in half
<yofel> almost
<sick_rimmit> Oh I agree with that, and I think we'll see that grow quite quickly
<mamarley> As far as laptop and desktop processors go, anything Core 2 Duo and up is x86_64.  Earlier Atoms and later Pentiums can go either way.
<sick_rimmit> that's what I have
<mamarley> Though some stupid vendors ship 64-bit processors with 32-bit UEFI, making it difficult to install 64-bit OSes.
<sick_rimmit> Could I be of any assistance with the CI.
<sick_rimmit> We use Jenkins at work, I am no expert, more a novice, but I do understand what is trying to be achieved
<yofel> wondering..
<yofel> I think most of our issues are currently somewhere in the Ruby tooling
<yofel> + some scalability
<yofel> (the jobs have to wait for launchpad on successful builds, which takes a long time, but we can't have too many concurrent jobs or the server freezes)
<yofel> that's why I want to reduce the build count so we actually return the CI into a useful state
<yofel> clivejo: would you be against disabling i386?
<sick_rimmit> Oops sorry back
<sick_rimmit> Could we split the Successful builds out into a Submit Queue
<sick_rimmit> Running it as a seperate Job, so that its orthogonal to the Builds, but still provides the LP submission ?
<yofel> dunno, currently I think the jobs poll the LP API to find out whether the builds are published to do the binary checks
<yofel> splitting might work, esp. with long queues so that Launchpad can get some work done in the meantime
<yofel> I have no idea how that would be accomplished though
<sick_rimmit> OK.. Maybe I poke about... Well I am not too sure, but my colleague Janet at work is a bit of a wizard
<sick_rimmit> so I can ask her
<yofel> (as in: I have no idea how our tooling would create that follow up job)
<sick_rimmit> Leave it with me if I come up with something I'll shout
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> and FWIW, you can also train your packaging skills by trying to fix builds ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ive no issues with disabling 386 builds
<yofel> ok, then let me do that and lets see what happens
<yofel> uhm, and let me enable debug symbols for the PPAs while at it
<yofel> that sounds like a useful thing
<sick_rimmit> Yes that would be useful Xen, trying to fix builds is more flexible than trying to package from scratch, as I am very time constrained. So I can dip in and out, and hopefully add small bits of usefulness
<yofel> ok, kubuntu-ci/* updated. Lets see if the CI can handle that or waits forever for i386 builds
<acheronuk> now I can make commits directly, I should get on with doing more of those 'fixes' as well 
<yofel> oh, there is an architecture list in kci.yaml. Let me remove i386
<yofel> and stable while at it. That's broken anyway
<yofel> <title>Launchpad is temporarily unavailable</title>
<yofel> brrrr
<yofel> I was also getting a lot of timeouts just now :(
<yofel> <title>Launchpad is temporarily unavailable</title>
<yofel> brrrr
<yofel> I was also getting a lot of timeouts just now :(
<yofel> and my connection's being funny o.O
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And not funny ha ha
<mitya57> sitter, actually all the headers in libqt5waylandclient5-dev were private. So now that you dropped them, this package no longer makes sense. I'll drop it.
<mitya57> (Which makes sense, because this library has no public API and is intended to be used by the QPA plugin only)
<yofel> there we go, switch things to amd64-only and builds get fixed :P
 * acheronuk quietly cheers at the 'fixed' CI messages
<clivejo> is it still working on the apps I staged last night?
<yofel> no, the recent ones are new jobs
<yofel> ... maybe
<yofel> I don't get how this CI is supposed to be managed......
<yofel> clivejo: how did you disable the daily jobs? Remove the schedule for mgmt_merger?
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> did you remove any other schedules?
<clivejo> no, just on the one job
<yofel> ok. I tried adding that back for now...
<yofel> the actual package jobs all have "Build periodically" enabled, but none of them has a schedule set o.O
<clivejo> dunno why that is!
<yofel> sitter: where is one supposed to run any of these tooling commands? 
<yofel> Error on retry_it(unknown) :: Access denied. Please ensure that Jenkins is set up to allow access to this operation. 
<yofel> I'm making progress
<clivejo> really?!?
<yofel> that's more than "no response at all"
<yofel> ok, I had to actually add my user to the admin rule in jenkins for this to work..
<yofel> stable builds removed
<yofel> sitter: unping
<yofel> Build Queue (399)
<yofel> still a lot of jobs :S
<clivejo> lots and lots
<yofel> and why are only 6 executors doing something...
<clivejo> you must have told it to do that!
<yofel> well, *I* didn't
<yofel> oh, the project dependencies are blocking each other
<yofel> at least that's working properly ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-09
<spbox> hi, testing kdepim from staging-kdeapplications: kmail shows no mailheaders without kdepim-addons: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364929
<ubottu> KDE bug 364929 in message list "kmail->view->headers-> menu empty, and selected messages show no header, if kdepim-addons is not installed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> you should not use staging :-)
<spbox> I thought staging on XX needs testing?
<acheronuk> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/Hjb1mVJT7Vg
<acheronuk> spbox: also see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=826746
<ubottu> Debian bug 826746 in kdepim "kdepim: dependency to kdepim-addons" [Important,Fixed]
<acheronuk> clivejo: do we update our PIM with the changes made since May here? https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim.git/log/
<acheronuk> or cherry pick some like the adding of a recommends on kdepim-addons?
<acheronuk> spbox: thank you for pointing that out :)
<yofel> acheronuk: I would recommend a merge. If it's not too much work
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. I'll do that later
<acheronuk> yofel: is that literally a merge using git, then fixing the conflicts? or just do the changes as you would other things, and call that a merge?
<yofel> acheronuk: I do either one depending on the situation. Here I would just do a git merge, but you'll need to read through the whole debian/ubuntu diff after that to check if there's duplicate or obsolete changes.
<yofel> if you think that would take too long, do cherry-picks
<acheronuk> I may do via git locally 1st then, and see what the result looks like
<acheronuk> I need practice with git
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Actually I noticed the email header thing too
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> Clifford: can you think of a reason why staging konsole did not merge kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_yakkety_archive?
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> that only happens for unstable releases I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yeah it seemed to be merging stable
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And saying nothing to do
<yofel> right, I think you need to explicitly tell it to use unstable
<yofel> 16.08 beta is on the 21st, so we can try it out then ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I can't get this tagging script to work
<yofel> then I'll do it, what needs tagging again?
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.24.0.php
<yofel> debfx: are you still using ftpubuntu for your depot access?
<debfx> yofel: haven't used it in years
<yofel> debfx: ok if I remove you?
<debfx> sure
<acheronuk> if I merge from debian, do I need to detail the changes (e.g new recommends) in the changelog, even though as a result it already mentioned due to the merge earlier on? 
<soee> !info kdegraphics-thumbnailers
<ubottu> kdegraphics-thumbnailers (source: kdegraphics-thumbnailers): graphics file format thumbnailers for KDE SC. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 31 kB, installed size 96 kB
<acheronuk> or would I just stick with the terse "Merged with debian" or similar and leave it at that?
<yofel> acheronuk: no, that should already be in the changelog?
<acheronuk> yes, that's why I asked. 
<acheronuk> I think I knew the answer, but for now I'm just double checking things like that.....
<yofel> I tend to stick to "Merge with debian git", and then list all the changes I had to do to fix the merge
<yofel> for non-vcs merges you usually write "merge with debian unstable", then list the full diff between debian and ubuntu. But as we use git I see little value in that
<acheronuk> yep. got it.
<acheronuk> seems the merge was clean and doesn't need fixing!
<yofel> then all you need to check if it builds and whether anything was changed that we didn't want changed
<acheronuk> it's running in pbuilder right now
<yofel> a warning about git merge: as maxy occasionally uses changes from us, a 'git merge' on his side + any changes he does will not cause any conflicts if we do a 'git merge' again, even if we don't want any of those changes
<yofel> not an issue most of the time, just something to be aware of
<yofel> which is why I said to review the whole diff again after the merge
<yofel> and also the diff of the merge commit itself
<acheronuk> I went through it and it seems sane to me
<yofel> (that's why merging takes so much time for me at least :/ )
<yofel> ok, thanks
<acheronuk> It was not very complicated in the end, but I can see how it could be v time consuming in in some cases
<acheronuk> or perhaps most cases
<yofel> make that some. Most of the smaller packages are almost identical with debian
<yofel> or litirally are (with an ubuntu version)
<yofel> *literally
<acheronuk> is it git amend to add my changelog entry after the merge, as the merge auto-commited?
<yofel> not sure, I just do another commit
<acheronuk> oh. I've just done it, so I'll double check the diff again
<acheronuk> that worked
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: so that went into yakkety_archive. do I need to merge that elsewhere somehow?
<clivejo> is it working?
<yofel> no, the CI is supposed to auto-merge _archive into _stable and _unstable
<acheronuk> clivejo: is what working?
<clivejo> the package you are working on
<acheronuk> it built with no probs if that is what you are asking?
<acheronuk> in pbuilder
<clivejo> yup and does it fix the original problem?
<acheronuk> I will check, as I don't use kmail
<clivejo> well is the code there to fix the issue
<clivejo> the dep on kdepim-addons
<clivejo> yes I see it
<acheronuk> the recommends is in there, so should do?
<clivejo> ok so do a git-buildpackage-pppa
<clivejo> current version is ppa1
<clivejo> so you need to create a ppa2 version
<clivejo> so "git-buildpackage-ppa -s 2"
<acheronuk> that is all?
<clivejo> in the package git directory
<clivejo> it will go grab the source, and build the source ready for upload to LP
<clivejo> the move into ../build-area 
<clivejo> dput the *.ppa2*.changes file to apps staging
<acheronuk> kdepim_16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2 is there
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> :)
<acheronuk> :D
<clivejo> if the problems it fixes closes LP bugs, you can close them down via the changelog
<sheytan> Heya!
<sheytan> Any news about nvidia and sddm problems?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah yes, I read that the other day
<sheytan> is stuff solved yet?
<clivejo> but git-buildpackage-ppa is a great wee tool
<acheronuk> it is indeed! 
<acheronuk> sheytan: specific or general problem? I have a nvidia card here and it works fine
<clivejo> did you get time to look at ffmpedthumbs?
<acheronuk> ffmpegthumbs id tha same prob as before is it not? kde release tarballs do not have that fix for ffmeg 2.9 in them 
<acheronuk> *is the
<acheronuk> you fixed before by using the KCI source?
<clivejo> yofel: is this worth fixing?  Ive copied over a version from KCI which fixes the problem
<clivejo> yakkety wont be frozen for a while yet
<clivejo> so the fix has time to filter down from upstream
<yofel> ffmpegthumbs is apps?
<yofel> then no
<yofel> actually no in any case, as we want the next version of everything
<clivejo> I kinda feel like making and applying a patch would be a waste of time and effort
<clivejo> yeah its apps 16.04.3
<sheytan> acheronuk: SDDM wasn't starting up after i installed nvidia driver, but it was before i did clean intall kubuntu 16.04. Now I'm running on noveau, afraid of breaking up my OS when i install nvidia
<yofel> sheytan: works fine on my desktop with nvidia-364 at least
<yofel> if it does break, you should be able to get a shell through the recovery mode where removing the package should bring nouveau back
<sheytan> yeah, i know. Do you have optimus (nvidia + intel), too?
<yofel> (the card is reported as GK107 [GT 740])
<yofel> not on my desktop, but on my notebook. There is just use intel
<sheytan> mine is 525m
<yofel> GM108M [940m] / Intel HD Graphics 5500
<sheytan> and it does work with nvidia driver, too?
<yofel> it theoretically does, with all the optimus issues, so I set prime to intel
<sheytan> yofel: how do you do that?
<yofel> sudo prime-select intel
<yofel> prime-select query will tell you what it's currently set to
<sheytan> k, thank you
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> email headers are back
<clivejo> thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> clivejo: I find it odd they put the support for that in a separate package and repo
<clivejo> lot of packages I find odd!
<acheronuk> person asking about it this morning was actually trying the XX statging of 16.04.2. so does fix have to go into the git for that? or will it just get merged down when/if 16.04.3 gets staged for XX? 
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: konsole is failing in unstable as an alternative to the debian-T-addition.diff was proposed by HS and adopted upstream
<yofel> ah, kill the patch then
<acheronuk> yofel: removing patch doesn't work as the upstream needs http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qcommandlineoption.html#setHidden
<acheronuk> introduced in qt t5.6
<yofel> how would it build without that?
<yofel> upstream requires qt 5.6 anyway, so we need to put that into the CI PPA to fix some of the jobs
<acheronuk> yes, that was what I was coming to, as fixing it would only be a short term thing, and not the real solution
<acheronuk> building with QT 5.5.1 fails anyway, as I tried
<ScottK> yofel: FYI, I've removed my ssh key from the ftpubuntu account on depot.k.o (I'm on Debian's so I still have access).
<sick_rimmit> I can see that Plasma Workspace is failing to build, because the patch to CMakeLists file is failing, and then dpkg-buildpackage errors
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: looks like another patch now applied upstream https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=blobdiff&h=70dd71d1557aea65e5f232bcafeb8750dec4474c&hp=bdbaa13cf9167348480b3bcb2c373a54383a1246&hb=1a39a51e2e36576ca97f5b88af0969687796e7b4&f=CMakeLists.txt
<sick_rimmit> Oooo cheers acheronuk
<sick_rimmit> I will take a look
<yofel> ScottK: ok, thanks for the heads up
<sick_rimmit> So it looks like the upstream commit, has added 3 extra lines into the CMakeLists.txt file. This means that the install_missing_headers in /debian/patches doesn't work because Patch has Fuzz which it can not resolve
<sick_rimmit> I think we could change
<sick_rimmit> @@ -103,7 +103,10 @@ include_directories("${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}") 
<sick_rimmit> to read
<sick_rimmit> @@ -105,7 +105,10 @@ include_directories("${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}") 
<sick_rimmit> in that patch and it would fix it
<acheronuk> may need some expert opinion on some MISSING symbols?
<acheronuk> after fixing build of akonadi for KCI in pbuilder now get these MISSING http://paste.ubuntu.com/18910668/
<yofel> acheronuk: looks like another case of 'ok for kci, not ok for 16.08 release'
<acheronuk> this commit? http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=akonadi.git&a=commit&h=381acbc294dcecb0d4beb63721080d231e4bca38
<yofel> yes, that one
<acheronuk> yofel: so I can leave those for now and see how it pans out?
<yofel> yes
<acheronuk> ok. 
<acheronuk> that makes sense. 1st instinct on seeing that though is "OMG, I need to fix that!"
 * yofel 's is "OMG, not... oh, that's pim, nvm"
<acheronuk> LOL
 * clivejo is liking PIM again
<acheronuk> I don't like it and don't use it (apart from akregator)
<yofel> it's not like it's that bad, it just accumulated lots of bad karma
<clivejo> *hugs PIM and covers its ears*
<clivejo> dont listen to these mean people
<acheronuk> It's probably OK. I'm just too used to using other apps now.
 * clivejo is playing with an IP camera he picked up in Lidl today
<clivejo> dunno what to make of it
<clivejo> Its obviously punching a hole in my firewall to allow me to connect to the camera from outside, but how its doing that worries me
<clivejo> I need to know more!
<acheronuk> order a 240GB SSD yesterday. hopefully I will know what to make of that
 * clivejo tries to suppress the green eyed monster
<acheronuk> reminds me. any progress with linode?
<clivejo> yeah we have accounts now
<acheronuk> you do?
<clivejo> not me
<clivejo> aaron and yofel
<acheronuk> fair enough. just curious, rather than impatient
<clivejo> Im still trying to tag FW and Plasma
<clivejo> and not getting anywhere!
<acheronuk> not an app (script) for that?
<yofel> people can get containers on request
<clivejo> can we get a shared container
<clivejo> where multiple people can log in at once
<yofel> sure, that's the default setting. You just need to add the relevant ssh keys
<yofel> you should be able to access the container that aaron tried to set up for you now
<clivejo> how does one get a container?
<yofel> ask me and aaron currently
<yofel> s/and/or/
<acheronuk> what happens with signing packages over ssh?
<yofel> remote signing should work fine..
<acheronuk> yes? I had a feeling that was tricky, but would prefer to be wrong
<yofel> hm, it is a bit.. but then again, I rarely use it
<acheronuk> I looked the other day and found a few things like this: http://code.v.igoro.us/posts/2015/11/remote-gpg-agent.html
<yofel> clivejo: I added an account for you on the host. I put a howto to create containers at the bottom of the ninjas notepad
<yofel> please only use that account for container management
<clivejo> ok!
 * mamarley does soee's job: https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.24.0.php
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Read the logs... :)
<mamarley> Oh, did I miss it?  Sorry. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> <soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.24.0.php
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-10
<ahoneybun> soee: still kicking?
<ahoneybun> I think System Shock is going to have a Linux version
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> since I somehow got it to show up in my steam library
<ahoneybun> under SteamOS+Linux
<yofel> SS2 says SteamOS in the shop
<yofel> hm, after watching the intro I totally think "Half Life"..
<ahoneybun> not that one
<ahoneybun> the reboot on Kickstarter
<ahoneybun> http://store.steampowered.com/app/482400
<yofel> aah
<claydoh> ss2 is awesome, slightly pre-dates HL iirc, ss2 was abondonware for some time . I think the original Systrem shock 1 is the one being remade
<claydoh> I never did get that to run in Wine, so i never played it but ss2 I did get running 
<claydoh> back in the day
<claydoh> the steamos version is using an emebedded wine setup
<soee> hiho
<valorie> are you coming to Qtcon/Akademy, soee?
<soee> valorie: nope
<valorie> boo
<valorie> I look forward to meeting you one of these days
<valorie> if not this year
<soee> i hope so :D some day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Hiho
<jimarvan> helloz
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> lot of red coimg from KCI
<blaze> did someone tested kde service menus with plasma5?
<blaze> i never managed to get those working
<valorie> blaze: kde service menus?
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<blaze> plasma service menus whatever
<valorie> but what service menus?
<valorie> all the menus work that I've tried
<blaze> valorie: i better give you a link https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Creating_Konqueror_Service_Menus
<blaze> they can be provided by dolphin extensions as well
<valorie> I think I see the problem - that page was written for kde4
<valorie> in plasma 5, the old ~/.kde/share etc have been moved to either ~/.local or /.config
<valorie> I would consult with the devels in #plasma to see what changes need to be made there
<blaze> yea, i know
<valorie> like even the basic "$KDEHOME defaults to ~/.kde when it isn't set or defined." isn't right anymore
<valorie> since that is a very cool thing one used to be able to do as a user, it would be most cool if you could figure out how to make that happen again in Plasma 5, blaze
<valorie> I'll bet it is just some adjustment in both the doc and where stuff is written to
<valorie> good lord that page still references DCOP!
<valorie> that is KDE3 days
<mparillo> Maybe write the doc first, the test cases second, and the code last? Only problem with that is it is less fun.
<valorie> I'm willing to help with the doc
<valorie> but need the proper information, which means the right code snippets
<mparillo> I know you have volunteered many times before. I was just musing about the typical open source development process. 
<valorie> well my process is to find a problem and start poking people who might help fix it
<valorie> how about you, mparillo?
<valorie> lol
<mparillo> I have updated some of the KDE docs on the wiki, but only where I have a clue. That would be way too hard for me.
<valorie> I try to do that when ever I can, too
<valorie> or learn, so I can do it, which is what got me started on the amarok docs in the first place
<jimarvan> BluesKaj has problems with conn?
<clivejo> yofel: can you give me a shout sometime you are free regarding getting this script to work
<clivejo> looks like we need to rebuild ark with new respun tarballs
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #42: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #129: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #14: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #370: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #39: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #155: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #237: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #143: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #162: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #528: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #525: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #33: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #141: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #163: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #371: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #144: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #130: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #229: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #230: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #438: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #106: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #132: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #158: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #57: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #367: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #368: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #48: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #383: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #62: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #384: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #63: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #39: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #414: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #312: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #123: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #313: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #253: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #284: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #240: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #285: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/156/
<yofel> acheronuk: oh duh, great
<yofel> the monitoring actually screamed at me, I just didn't look at the page it was screaming on -.-
<yofel> acheronuk: what did you do so far to get it working again?
<acheronuk> yofel: manually deleted a few logs to free things up, and then set: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/commit/?id=c987a183bccb7094cb64dbbda51e1dcacfe1d51d
<yofel> ok, sounds good
<yofel> I'll move the jenkins home to a seperate xfs partition soonish so we don't run into this again
<acheronuk> ok. sounds good :)
<acheronuk> ummmm. I just typed that as it was what I thought, only to realise that was identical to your previous reply.
<KurousagiMK2> Appeared today on KCI http://imgur.com/a/vDGnv
<acheronuk> that was either weird subconscious stuff or just odd coincidence
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
<KurousagiMK2> perhaps this is the reason? https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=5f4333feb815ae45ca03a8e6db4d56b5d9b558da
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1619: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1619: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1619: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1619: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1619/
<yofel> "Otherwise plasmashell doesn't start on login due to it being ignored from autostart."
<yofel> wait what?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1620: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1620: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1620: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1620: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #58: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #385: FIXED in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #41: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #64: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #35: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #369: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #141: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #55: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #372: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #131: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #903: SUCCESS in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/903/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #50: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #257: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/257/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gpgmepp build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gpgmepp/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-grub build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-grub/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgeography build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgeography/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdebugsettings build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdebugsettings/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamera build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamera/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kteatime build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kteatime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-approver build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-approver/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #198: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #198: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #174: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #192: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #169: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #201: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #193: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #183: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #193: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #168: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #198: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #190: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #159: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #189: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #163: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #526: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/17/
 * acheronuk kicks launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #191: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #153: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #166: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #112: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #59: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamera build #54: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamera/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #55: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgeography build #54: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgeography/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #54: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kteatime build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kteatime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #56: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdebugsettings build #55: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdebugsettings/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #53: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #75: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #24: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #32: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #73: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #31: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #57: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #28: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #74: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #43: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #76: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #27: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #52: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #53: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #72: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #49: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #37: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #56: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #39: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #50: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #41: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #39: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #73: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #27: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #49: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #74: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gpgmepp build #21: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gpgmepp/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #25: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #43: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #58: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #34: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-approver build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-approver/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #54: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #65: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #57: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #57: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #58: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #65: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #52: FIXED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #51: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #67: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #53: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #36: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #48: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #60: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #55: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #47: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #62: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #55: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #40: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #83: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/83/
<clivejo> !info kdav
<ubottu> Package kdav does not exist in artful
<clivejo> !info kdav2
<ubottu> Package kdav2 does not exist in artful
<clivejo> useful
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #94: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1621: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1621: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1621: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1621: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1621/
<est31> hello
<clivejo> hi est31
<est31> ktexteditor has added editorconfig support
<est31> https://phabricator.kde.org/R39:f9f133b6ac72dfa12bdeeab1a37c5e9dc9a9354e
<est31> its in release 5.35.0 from what I can tell
<est31> which is the version currently set for artful
<est31> so it apparenly needs libeditorconfig
<est31> could it maybe be enabled?
<est31> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/ktexteditor-katepart
<est31> I don't see it here
<est31> oh, its included. https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libkf5texteditor5
<est31> nvm then!
<clivejo> is that the wrong place for it?
<est31> not sure, but ktexteditor-katepart depends on that lib
<est31> also the dep is new compared to zesty
<est31> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libkf5texteditor5
<est31> seems I've got something to look forward for :)
<clivejo> est31: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=ktexteditor&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> should be available in backports
<est31> awesome
<est31> I'm patient enough though
<est31> thanks
<clivejo> but if you think that the packaging is wrong, please open a bug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add kdav2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #63: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #63: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #63: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #63: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1622: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1622: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1622: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1622: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: remove libringclient
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #64: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #64: SUCCESS in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #64: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #64: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1623: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1623: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1623: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1623: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #1: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #1: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1624: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1624: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1624: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1624: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #231: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: add kio-stash
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/140/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/140/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/140/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #64: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #3: FIXED in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #3: FIXED in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #3: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/55/
<gsilvapt> Hello all. Wanted to let you know I may need some time before contributing again because I had to format my 2FA device and now I can't access some pages that require Ubuntu Login. Until they resolve me, I am a bit restricted as to what I can do 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #65: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #65: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #65: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #65: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1625: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1625: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1625/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: what happened?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1625: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1625/
<gsilvapt> My phone was freaking out and I immediately formated it and then forgot I have 2FA set-up in almost all platforms. Google, GitHub, Telegram, Steam and Ubuntu. All provide backup keys, ,except Ubuntu...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1625: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1625/
<clivejo> oh dear
<wxl> maybe contact #canonical-sysadmin ?
<wxl> you can send a gpg-encrypted/signed message proving you are who you are assuming you do have an gpg key in your launchpad
<gsilvapt> I already reached them by email. They have a guide on their FAQ. It's strange they except people to have more than 1 device. All services who use 2FA provide backup keys, except them. 
<gsilvapt> Even blizzard with their gaming thing, they provide backup keys :D 
<gsilvapt> Thanks wxl, I'll wait to see if they reply anything to my email. If not, I'll bother them in their channel 
<wxl> i think you'll probably have faster luck with them on irc but *shrug*
<clivejo> anyone on zesty or xenial?
<tsdgeos> zesty
<genii> xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #5: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #5: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #5: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #6: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #6: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #6: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #23: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #33: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #904: SUCCESS in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/42/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #264: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #265: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #285: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #169: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #255: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #241: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #286: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #314: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #36: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #21: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #153: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #529: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #256: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #242: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #287: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #315: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #286: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #154: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #229: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #258: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #527: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #230: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #37: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: So long, kajongg..........
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #66: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #66: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #66: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #66: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1626: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1626: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1626: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1626: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #38: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1627: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1627: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1627: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1627: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #175: FAILURE in 8.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #176: FIXED in 9.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/176/
<clivejo> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.0-0ubuntu3 (artful), package size 332 kB, installed size 2019 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #39: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #56: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/57/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #241: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #233: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1628: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1628: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1628: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1628: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1628/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Anyone on artful lost networking today after dist-upgrade?
<blaze> netplan?
<blaze> or systemd-resolvd
<clivejo> seemed to be systemd-resolvd
<clivejo> had connection just no DNS
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #58: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #57: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #10: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #10: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #57: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #52: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #24: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #171: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #266: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #287: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #125: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #108: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #155: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #191: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #243: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #142: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #145: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #153: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #316: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #161: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #161: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #242: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #172: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #260: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #267: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #120: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #288: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #144: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #342: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #115: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #137: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #109: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #257: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #156: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #244: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #143: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #146: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #192: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #317: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #162: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #134: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #243: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #201: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #261: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #231: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #156: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #258: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #232: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #134: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/134/
<mparillo> clivejo: I can upgrade my AA VM if it helps.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #191: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/191/
<clivejo> not sure what the problem is :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #170: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/118/
<blaze> clivejo: ls -la /etc/resolv.conf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #194: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/194/
<blaze> what's the output?
<clivejo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Dec 30  2016 /etc/resolv.conf -> /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
<mparillo> Upgrading now with Discover. Looks like Plasma 5.10.3 hit the AA archive.
<clivejo> it seems to die at random
<blaze> clivejo: try sudo ln -s /lib/systemd/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<blaze> but remove /etc/resolv.conf firts
<blaze> first*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcron build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcron/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #194: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/199/
<blaze> it should contain the only record: nameserver 127.0.0.53
<blaze> that's systemd-resolvd
<clivejo> I have to unplug/switch the wifi switch off and try it again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/132/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Tried that and lost connection
<blaze> I assume you are using NetworkManager
<blaze> dns servers should be configured via nm's settings
<mparillo> It might be wi-fi or real HW only. I re-booted my AA VM after upgrading and the virtual Wired Connection 1 is working.
<blaze> maybe wifi is now managed by netplan and maybe that's the problem
<blaze> a link to check https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/05/quick-and-easy-network-configuration-with-netplan/
<clivejo> ok added Google's DNS servers to NM for wired connection
<clivejo> seem to have got back online
<clivejo> hi slhk
<clivejo> having connection problems too?
<slhk> Hi clivejo, I don't see any connection problem, it's just suspending often because I do other things
<clivejo> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no issues here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #184: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #202: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #192: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #288: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #65: FIXED in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-grub build #93: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-grub/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #63: FIXED in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: FIXED in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #18: FIXED in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/18/
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you working on unstable_kimap?
<acheronuk> no
<clivejo> have you looked at it?
<clivejo> I see you poked it yesterday for artful
<acheronuk> clivejo: I poked a bazillion packages yesterday for artful, as LP went AWOL during the nightly build and failed loads
 * acheronuk basically clicked most 'red'
<clivejo> I see
<valorie> on full-upgrade today and the other day I got an odd error, but everything seems to be working well still in artful
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25027662/ for the error message
<valorie> dunno if that is our packaging or not
<acheronuk> apt being moany about the format of you sources.list
<valorie> well, I did a nice clean zesty - artful upgrade last week
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #40: FIXED in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/40/
<valorie> I didn't mess with the sources.list
<acheronuk> valorie: exactly. seems something new in the artful apt, doesn't like the formatting you inherit from such upgrades
<valorie> well, I'm not stressing about it
<acheronuk> like separate deb lines for main, multiverse, universe etc
<valorie> most of the upgrades so far have been handled by discover just fine
<acheronuk> makes it spit that warning
<valorie> except it dies on quit
<acheronuk> that's an improvement for discover!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: sudo apt edit-sources. It'll yell at you when you break something. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #32: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #31: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #39: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #22: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/76/
<clivejo> I hate LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #66: FIXED in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #22: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #42: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #25: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #51: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #49: FIXED in 3 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #24: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #8: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #24: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #44: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #25: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #24: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #905: SUCCESS in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/905/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #50: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #28: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #42: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #50: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #77: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #24: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #32: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #68: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #57: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #32: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #90: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #43: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/43/
<Mamarok> just FYI: I get an error on samba update, this is the message:
<Mamarok> Failed to preset unit: Unit file /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service is masked.
<Mamarok> /usr/bin/deb-systemd-helper: error: systemctl preset failed on samba-ad-dc.service: No such file or directory
<Mamarok> This is on Zesty btw
<genii> systemd is such a pain
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/47/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #55: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/101/
<gsilvapt> Hello. Wanted to update you guys on how my situation is regarding the 2FA thing and seems I have not get any help. So I'm not really sure how this will unfold for now but I'm pretty limited in what I can do....
<wxl> gsilvapt: try catching people on #canonical-sysadmin during Uk working hours :)
<gsilvapt> I've entered the channel and asked for help. I can ask again tomorrow though
<gsilvapt> thanks!
<wxl> yeah it's kind of late is all
<wxl> they're primarily serving the needs of canonical employees, many of which are in the uk
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see. Lets hope for the best tomorrow...
<gsilvapt> Ok, so that is fixed. Now I'm off to bed, tomorrow I should be back :D 
<tsimonq2> wxl: But there's typically people in the US too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #34: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #21: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #64: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #42: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #65: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #75: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #51: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #50: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #52: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #34: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #25: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #89: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #50: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #98: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1629: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1629: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1629: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1629: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1629/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #35: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/35/
<clivejo> any ninjas want to port kmousetool packaging to KF5?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk lost his yellow belt!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh well.......
<clivejo> you got plenty of other belts!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/56/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yellow was cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1630: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1630: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1630: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1630: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1630/
 * clivejo starts campaign to make Rik cool again
<acheronuk> too hot for that
 * mamarley turns on the A/C.
<clivejo> very sticky today
<mamarley> It is supposed to get to 34C and 60%ish humidity.
<mamarley> (Here)
<clivejo> eakkk
<mamarley> clivejo: That's why almost every building and every vehicle around here has A/C. :)
<clivejo> only 18.3C here and its too hot
<clivejo> anyone know how to kill a tree stump?
<clivejo> darn thing keep spouting off lots of new shoots
<clivejo> Vorap: do you want to learn about packaging?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #55: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #53: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #23: FIXED in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #22: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #31: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #27: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #25: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #39: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #27: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #26: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #38: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #30: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/30/
<genii> yay kbreakout
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #41: FIXED in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #22: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/22/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you try building opencv in KCI unstable?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no. seemed no point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #297: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevplatform build #298: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevplatform/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #65: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #301: FAILURE in 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #302: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #49: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #216: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #264: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #67: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #217: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #216: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #50: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #206: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #217: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #57: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #207: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/207/
<santa_> good night everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: hey are you around?
<valorie> hi santa_
<santa_> hi valorie
<valorie> how's summer going in the north of Spain?
<valorie> we've hit the hot part of the summer here - 29 today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #58: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/58/
<santa_> here's raining sometimes anyway. "haters gonna hate" saith the clouds
<valorie> oh, I like summer rain
<valorie> so do the plants
<valorie> I have AC, so it's good here no matter what :-)
<santa_> yes, it's not bad if it doesn't catch you @ inconvenient time
<valorie> well, for sure
<santa_> I have been having luck so far
<santa_> what's AC?
<valorie> walking into the house bringing in puddles of water is no good
<valorie> air conditioning
<santa_> ah, ok
<valorie> heat pump both heats and cools
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm here for bit
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I just wanted to say I have been busy this week, I would like to catch up, and start to stage frameworks 5.36, any problem with that?
<acheronuk> santa_: fine with me. :)
<acheronuk> have been a bit busy at times as well
<santa_> ok, I will do that now, I will try to resume the work on the other things we have on the table soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/46/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. hopefully can get a few things moving in the next week or so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #265: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/265/
<santa_> allright
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #218: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/47/
<valorie> !info cantata
<ubottu> cantata (source: cantata): Qt client for the music player daemon (MPD). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1.ds1-2 (artful), package size 2450 kB, installed size 8842 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #68: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #208: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #218: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #59: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #69: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/69/
<acheronuk> O_O https://launchpad.net/builders/
<acheronuk> amd64 	93 	55486 jobs (3 days) 
<acheronuk> low priority test rebuild I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #906: SUCCESS in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/906/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #268: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #36: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #423: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #56: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #61: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/61/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-07
<gsilvapt> I need help reading this build error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25035683/
<gsilvapt> It says in the end there are some path missing but those are written in the .install file. I may be overlooking something
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/132/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: paths in your install file can't be matching the ones of the files now built
<gsilvapt> Unfortunately, I can't stop any differences :\
<acheronuk> your install file is wrong
<acheronuk> that needs to be changed
<gsilvapt> The paths are already there as they were before 
<gsilvapt> Unless we are not talking about the paths in lines 3911-3923
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: yes, but the built files now have different paths, so the install file needs to be adjusted accordingly
<gsilvapt> So I'll say it again. The new paths are already there
<acheronuk> 3897 - 3908 lists the files built by the build system. placed 'installed' by that
<gsilvapt> The paths are already correct: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmousetool/tree/debian/kmousetool.install
<acheronuk> 3910 - 3923 is saying that your .install files has different paths, so is looking for stuff in paths where they were not put by the build system
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: they are not correct any more. they have changed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #47: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/47/
<acheronuk> take one example
<acheronuk> install file has 'usr/share/applications/kde4/kmousetool.desktop'
<gsilvapt> Well, then I don't know where I need to edit this 
<acheronuk> but the build made 'usr/share/applications/org.kde.kmousetool.desktop'
<acheronuk> so your install file needs to change to install the new one
<gsilvapt> But isn't that specified in kmousetool.install? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/67/
<acheronuk> kmousetool.install is listing the build files, including their paths, that you wish to install in a deb package
<acheronuk> that is different to the install the build does in it's local build directory
<acheronuk> the install file takes one, and say what you want of that to put in the .deb
<acheronuk> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<acheronuk> so as I said...
<acheronuk> install file has 'usr/share/applications/kde4/kmousetool.desktop'
<acheronuk> which is telling the debina build system to look for a file with the path 'usr/share/applications/kde4/kmousetool.desktop' in the build directory, and install it to that default location in the .deb
<acheronuk> but the file in the build directory is now 'usr/share/applications/org.kde.kmousetool.desktop'
<gsilvapt> And where are the correct path to files? Shouldn't they be in the build log? 
<acheronuk> so dh_install helper script is saying "can't find that file in the build dir'
<acheronuk> they are
<gsilvapt> Ah, they are above the part I was lookin at
<gsilvapt> Since I saw the installing flag, I thought this meant they were installed without any issues.
<gsilvapt> Okay, thank you for the help. I'll try fix this
<acheronuk> the 1st 'installing' is cmake installing what it built in the build dir
<acheronuk> not in the deb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #56: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/56/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: the install then files then say whet you want to do (if anything) with what cmake produced
<acheronuk> *the install files
<gsilvapt> Yea, I understood now. Was looking to the wrong messages :) 
<acheronuk> ok :)
<gsilvapt> Thanks!
<acheronuk> just takes a bit of practice understanding what the steps in the logs mean and are doing
 * acheronuk goes to sleep
 * gsilvapt same
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #269: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #262: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #528: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #57: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #530: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #189: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #62: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #263: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #267: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #220: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #169: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #138: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #173: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #144: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #153: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #71: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #244: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #158: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #245: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #141: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #145: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #163: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #290: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #164: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #197: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #164: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #135: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #291: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #245: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #246: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #318: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #319: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #160: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #47: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #48: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1631: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1631: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1631/
<clivejo> _ZN8KCalCore10Recurrence12setYearlyPosER5QListINS_14RecurrenceRule7WDayPosEE@Base 4:16.04.1
<clivejo> _ZN8KCalCore10Recurrence12setYearlyPosERK5QListINS_14RecurrenceRule7WDayPosEE@Base 4:17.07.70+p17.10+git20170707.0551-0
<clivejo> what does the extra K mean?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1631: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1631: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1631/
<clivejo> seems to come from this commit https://cgit.kde.org/kcalcore.git/commit/?id=bfe272684cf8094a5bcc4a6115918de38619ebb4
<yofel> clivejo: it's the added const
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<clivejo> would that break ABI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #49: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1632: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1632: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1632: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1632: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #8: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/8/
<clivejo> santa_: are you running autotrolling on FW5.36?
<santa_> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> how are they doing?
<clivejo> any major changes?
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> we got a regression in ksyntax-highlighting, I think it's (once again) the test what's broken
<santa_> I will discuss that with kde fellows as soon as I can
<santa_> the rest is doing fine, now the i386 ones are in progress
<clivejo> using the respins of knewstuff and ki18n?
<santa_> yes, I think they were already there before I did the staging
<clivejo> just noticed some email traffic about it, no idea whats go on with it
<santa_> indeed, "download-tarballs -r frameworks" isn't downloading anything new, so everything should be fine
 * clivejo plays the "good stuff" audio on the sound board
 * santa_ plays https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY6yBTYxLko
<clivejo> how do you work with that !?!
<clivejo> LOL just set my dog mad!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #92: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #26: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/26/
<santa_> dunno, if it's appropiate to play quake or doom, it's appropiate to work on computer stuff for me
<blaze> sonic mayhem? too soft for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #181: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/176/
<clivejo> what's going on with krita?
<acheronuk> not sure. maybe just KDE git cr*pping out
<clivejo> wish Debian would wrap-and-sort
<acheronuk> yeah. a couple of things lately where I wanted to wrap-and-sort, but could not really justify a ubuntu delta for just that.
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: I have commit access in Debian's KDE Git repositories, if you name a repo, I can JDFI
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: They've been fine with me bumping Standards-version and debhelper this far :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/50/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/calligra/krita.git/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Pushed.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Anything else?
<clivejo> I've seen others, but won't come to mind
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> Ping me if they do.
 * tsimonq2 goes to sleep
<valorie> ? you are def. on summer sched dude
<tsimonq2> valorie: I was just up for 24 hours straight
<tsimonq2> valorie: sooooooooooo :P
<valorie> sleep is for the weak, yea
<valorie> heard it
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #439: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #177: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #51: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #48: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #58: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #190: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #424: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #57: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #30: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #89: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/34/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1633: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1633: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1633: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1633: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1633/
<clivejo> DarinMiller acheronuk wxl is there a meeting today?
<DarinMiller> Good morning/afternoon
<DarinMiller> I am available for a meeting if anyone has time.  I wouldn't mind discussing the 17.10 targets and priorites.
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<clivejo> long time no see/chat
<clivejo> doing good, I hope?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1634: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1634: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1634/
<DarinMiller> Yes, I am quite well and finally back on a somewhat sane schedule.  I still watch/read the daily  kubuntu-devel logs but have had little time for much else.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1634: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1634: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1634/
<clivejo> can be difficult keeping up
<clivejo> wanna go on BBB?
<DarinMiller> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, not for me
<clivejo> no prob
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #135: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #160: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #136: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #292: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #270: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #293: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #271: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #261: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #262: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/262/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #197: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #10: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #274: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav2 build #8: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #10: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #155: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #233: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #289: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1635: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1635: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1635: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1635: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #135: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #179: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #140: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #184: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #204: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #118: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #146: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #94: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #297: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #185: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #235: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #166: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #174: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #298: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #236: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #162: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #159: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #246: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #298: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #160: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #143: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #299: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #64: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #188: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #200: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #201: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #171: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #117: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #157: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #247: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #320: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1636: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1636: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1636: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1636: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #30: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #56: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #48: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #40: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #27: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #44: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #45: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #89: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #65: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #907: SUCCESS in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #72: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/48/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #167: ABORTED in 1 day 16 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2332: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2332: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2332: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2332/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #254: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #119: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/119/
<ahoneybun> morning BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2333: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2333: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2333: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2333/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> plasma 5.12.6 in bionic proposed. will have to do a call for testing later
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #154: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #42: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #43: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #42: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #43: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/42/
<mparillo> I started an 18.04 Proposed VM (Pre-released updates checked in Discover). Applied updates using Discover, and re-booted. Krunner launced kinfocenter which reports KDE Plasma 5.12.6, FW, 5.44, and Qt 5.9.5.  The Application Launcher successfully launched System Settings, Konsole, Dolphin, Discover, and System Monitor, and I launched Kate from Dolphin. Everything passed the five second test.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #44: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #41: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #42: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #137: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/77/
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks. when you are happy you have tested as much as you can, please comment on the bug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #26: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #42: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #47: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #40: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #41: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #36: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #52: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #24: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #27: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #41: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #20: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #43: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #18: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #43: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #34: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #41: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #30: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #34: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #118: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #54: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #43: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #40: UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #23: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #40: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #51: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/51/
<mparillo> acheronuk: Pardon, but which bug? I saw one about an SRU, but my launchpad searching is not the best. Is it a task on the phab?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1779456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779456 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.6 for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #11: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/11/
<mparillo> Thank you. Timeout error on Launchpad. Getting to feel like the wiki.
<mparillo> Got it the second time.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #17: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #95: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #22: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #43: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #23: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #40: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #356: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #43: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #124: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #42: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #37: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #31: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #43: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #17: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #24: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #46: FAILURE in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #22: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #32: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #44: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #42: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #44: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #186: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #22: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #46: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #40: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #9: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #48: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #41: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/41/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #5: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Rik, 5.12.6 running fine on 2 machines here.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #40: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #25: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #26: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #47: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/47/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #45: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2334: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2334: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2334: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1185: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1186: STILL FAILING in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #437: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1187: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #138: ABORTED in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #53: ABORTED in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #101: ABORTED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #38: ABORTED in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #438: ABORTED in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #156: ABORTED in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #157: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #54: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #139: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #439: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #532: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #448: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #46: ABORTED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #152: ABORTED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #256: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/79/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #40: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #174: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #119: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #55: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #125: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #440: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #187: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2335: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2335: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2335: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1133: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #146: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/43/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #41: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #52: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #32: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #159: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #55: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #147: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #160: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2336: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2336: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2336: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2336/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2337: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2337: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2337: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2337/
<mamarley> acheronuk: It looks like the latest PulseAudio upload to cosmic-proposed removes pulseaudio-module-gconf, upon which plasma-pa depends.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yeah. been a lot of mailing list discussion. I will adjust
<mamarley> acheronuk: Oh, sorry.  I just wanted to make sure you knew, but I guess I am two steps behind.
<acheronuk> mamarley: no, I did not know that had happened yet, so thanks
<valorie> has anyone else noticed that for the past couple of weeks, Discover never asks for the password?
<valorie> well, updater
<acheronuk> no, but I never use it outside a testing VM, so...........
<mparillo> When I click update all in Discover, I get the password dialog box. Most recently in 18.04 with proposed enabled.
<mparillo> Howver, I have seen the complaint in other (non kubuntu) fora. Lemme check.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=395750
<ubottu> KDE bug 395750 in discover "No password asked when installing programs" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<valorie> well, this is always when I click the little arrow in the taskbar
<valorie> oh, no updates now, so I can't test again if I start it from krunner
<mparillo> Funny, that is how I did the updates the other day when I heard there was a plasma upgrade available in proposed. And I got the password dialog from Discover Updater. Here is the Arch bug report (which will probably be a WONTFIX, UPSTREAM, if I know Arch) https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/50459
<valorie> the thing is, the upgrade never happened
<valorie> it gave the status "upgrading" but just sat
<valorie> I had to kill it before using the commandline
<valorie> it's true that I don't need sudo to run 'pkcon refresh && pkcon update'
<valorie> interesting
<mparillo> Yes, valorie, that sometimes happens to me...it looks stalled from discover And if I re-boot and sudo apt update sudo apt full-upgrade -y from the command line, I usually find that some partial upgrade had happened. It is nice that pkon does not need sudo (neither does my occasional systemctl reboot), so are we generally to recommend pkon over apt in the #kubuntu channel?
<valorie> I sometimes mention that I use that sometimes
<valorie> neon recommends it, so I tried it out
<valorie> still use apt about half the time
<mparillo> TY
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1134: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #42: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #53: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/44/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #33: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2338: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2338: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2338: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2338/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Thanks. Could you comment on? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1779456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779456 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.6 for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Commented. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2339: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2339: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2339: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #47: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #146: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/146/
<valorie> aha, after restarting last night, Discover updater worked perfectly again
<acheronuk> valorie: :)
<tsimonq2> In other news, the openSUSE Qt/KDE people are {k,q}ool.
<valorie> they are indeed
<acheronuk> valorie: if you are testing 5.12.6, maybe you can comment on the SRU?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: they are
<valorie> oh yes, I need to do that. can you remind me of the link?
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1779456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779456 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.6 for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> huh, LP timing out
<valorie> I'll try again in a bit
<mparillo> BTW, Plasma 5.12.6 seems to have landed for me in CC. No dead kittens.
<acheronuk> mparillo: yeah, as Qt 5.11 is taking sooooooooooooooo long, I thought I may as well do 5.12.6 for Cosmic
 * tsimonq2 kicks acheronuk :P
 * tsimonq2 blames QtWebEngine...
<valorie> LP still timing out, silly thing
<acheronuk> loads ok here. issue perhaps somewhere along your routing to it
<valorie> !info orca
<ubottu> orca (source: orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 471 kB, installed size 4776 kB
<valorie> not sure I asked about this before, but we don't have orca by default I guess? a11y doesn't work correctly without it
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=899141
<ubottu> Debian bug 899141 in kdeaccessibility "kaccessibility missing orca dependency" [Normal,Open]
<acheronuk> debian said no to the dep
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1135: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #51: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #26: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/8/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #182: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #120: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #56: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #21: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #28: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #41: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #43: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #27: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #38: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #54: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #195: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #168: FAILURE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #63: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #27: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #41: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #36: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #57: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #183: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #169: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #121: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/121/
<blaze> packaging status page looks a bit abandoned
<acheronuk> blaze: on phab wiki?
<blaze> yes
<acheronuk> mparillo was kindly updating that. perhaps does not have the time any more. I'll see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #42: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #47: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #22: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #47: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #54: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #27: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #39: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #444: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #56: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #44: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #516: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #55: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #517: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/517/
<vip> Hello, do you guys use NetworkManager? I've got like 6s delay (and about 30 when some network is selected as available for all users), e.g. systemd-analyze blame --no-pager | grep wait   gives me: 6.220s NetworkManager-wait-online.service, can you check yours?
<mparillo> Sorry, yes, I am afraid I have fallen behind on https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ Wow, 104 days.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2340: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2340: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2340: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2340/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #197: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2341: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2341: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2341: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/200/
<valorie> hmmm, kdeconnect no longer works with my phone since update
<valorie> I suppose my android version is now behind but no update available
<acheronuk> valorie: working with my tablet here
<valorie> I assume that the phone version will catch up soon
<acheronuk> dunno. I rarely use it
<valorie> now that I don't have signal on the desktop anymore, it gave me notice that I was getting a text
<valorie> not that the signal-on-desktop app was *good*
<valorie> it was bad
<valorie> oooo, they finally have it for bionic, yay
<valorie> and successfully linked
<acheronuk> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #430: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #25: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #113: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #172: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #445: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #35: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #173: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2342: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2342: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2342: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: latter-dock stable branch is now 0.8
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/207/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/207/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #126: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #126: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #126: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2343: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2343: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2343: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/49/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ngraham[m]> Hello
<ngraham[m]> https://phabricator.kde.org/T9151
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: replied. short version: should probably change when Plasma 5.13 lands
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2344: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2344: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2344: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2344/
<ngraham[m]> acheronuk: fine with waiting for Plasma 5.13.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2345: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2345: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2345: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #168 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #168: ABORTED in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/168/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2346: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2346: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2346: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1136: SUCCESS in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #7: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #23: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #28: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #46: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #44: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #40: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #52: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/52/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-01
<wxl> @DarinMiller you ready for that help? 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wxl give me a few minutes and I will be ready....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ok, finally ready...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Has any one tried creating a sbuild enviro on a fresh install of disco following this guideline:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When I reached the Using the schroot section, "schroot -c eoan-amd64 -u root" threw this error: "No chroots are defined in ‘/etc/schroot/schroot.conf’ or ‘/etc/schroot/chroot.d’"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I manually edited /etc/schroot/schroot.conf and now trying to run as root prompts for a password.... Do I need to set this now?  Last time I set this up, I don't recall setting a root pwd for schroot  (my default sudo password does not work...)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If I do not run as root (schroot -c eoan-amd64), I see this message: "Failed to change to directory ‘/srv/chroot/eoan’: No such file or directory:  which is accurate, as /srv directory is empty.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> "sbuild-update --keygen" is no longer supported as of cosmic (see FIXME comment) so not sure if that is part of the problem, but this documentation seems a bit stale.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This documentation seems to be the same: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/setting-up-sbuild.html
<wxl> @DarinMiller i presume this is all separate from your interest in working on Calamares?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, but I my working sbuild eniro was killed when I did a fresh install and now I am unable to make it work.
<wxl> i'm not using it on my current dev container
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyways, I can plug away at the sbuild issue later...
<wxl> first off here's the place where that sbuild guide came from. it might be more up to date? *shrug*
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BuildEnvironment
<wxl> seems like it. was edited this month
<wxl> is sbuild-eoan-amd64 in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/?
<wxl> what about //var/lib/shroot/chroots?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> eoan is in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/ but not /etc/schroot/chroot.d/
<wxl> strange
<wxl> probably needs a thorough review including looking at what mk-sbuild is doing these days
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> agreed....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the link you found has different instructions than the links I referenced above.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hey.... It's working now!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks wxl!
<wxl> @DarinMiller you want to talk Calamares now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3055: SUCCESS in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3055/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3055: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3055/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #259: ABORTED in 1 day 1 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3055: FAILURE in 10 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3055/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3056: FIXED in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3056/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3056: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3056/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3056: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3056/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good night everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have been @ akademy-es this weekend
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @wxl, just wanted to say that XD
<wxl> ooooook?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> wrong quote, soory
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (loose finger on touchpad)
<valorie> was it fun and productive?
<valorie> also hola
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> hola valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @valorie, yes, fun and productive
<valorie> great!
<valorie> are you frying alive where you live?
<valorie> pretty hot here but nothing like y'all are experiencing
<valorie> and the radio tells me that tomorrow will be cooler here
<valorie> which is great
<valorie> hot and dry for the 4th of July sounds like a wildfire waiting to happen
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Nope, it's not extremely hot. Note that I live in the nortwest corner of Spain (Galicia) which is well known for its oftenly rains.
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> I loved Galicia
<valorie> but then Seattle is known for being rainy or at least cloudy. Not usually in the summer anymore though
<valorie> getting hotter and hotter every year
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Here in Summer its not very hot, in Winter it's not very cold. In fact in the city I live it just doesn't snow. Last time there was snow here was in the 80s so I was almost a baby.
<valorie> that is extremely temperate for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yep
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3057: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3057/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3057: SUCCESS in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3057/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3057: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3057/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3058: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3058: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3058: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3058/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3059: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3059: SUCCESS in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3059: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #12: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/12/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3060: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3060: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3060: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3060/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3061: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3061/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3061: SUCCESS in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3061/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3061: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3061/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> shhrbanoakbr076 was added by: shhrbanoakbr076
<IrcsomeBot> shhrbanoakbr076 was removed by: RikMills
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3062: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3062: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3062: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3062/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Buenos días Santa :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or rather buenas tardes...
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> buenas tardes because of the time zone XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so ... I was thinking about stabilizing asap the 2.3 branch of KA
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @DarinMiller are you experiencing any issue which must be urgently fixed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can't think of anything off atm, do you mean something that has been patched and we need to test the patch or the ka sw in general?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the KA in general, there's already a lot of changes to make a number of things pylint compliant
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and we got some regressions which we already fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #87: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #55: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #64: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kruler build #65: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kruler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #65: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeedu-data build #57: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeedu-data/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #67: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #42: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #59: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #77: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #68: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #65: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #10: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #10: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #21: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #10: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #9: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #13: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #13: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #6: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #10: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #66: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #13: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #45: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #10: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #45: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #52: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #60: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #65: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #46: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #65: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #50: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #42: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #11: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #16: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #54: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgeography build #57: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgeography/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #40: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #54: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #40: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #49: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #52: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #52: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #55: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #37: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kompare build #13: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kompare/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #13: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #55: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #66: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #5: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #56: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #56: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #57: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #51: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #49: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #62: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantleetheme build #53: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantleetheme/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #54: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #9: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #59: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #51: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #60: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #47: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #49: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #53: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #50: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #44: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #58: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #40: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #44: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #34: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #56: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #53: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #59: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #52: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #46: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #73: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #10: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #12: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #37: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kget build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kget/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #48: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksane build #12: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksane/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #9: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #49: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #11: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #61: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #61: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkomparediff2 build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkomparediff2/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_analitza build #62: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_analitza/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #10: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #8: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #22: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #14: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #17: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #55: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #12: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksane build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksane/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #10: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kompare build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kompare/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #88: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdevelop build #11: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdevelop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgeography build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgeography/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeedu-data build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeedu-data/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #69: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #66: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #46: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #65: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #46: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #66: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #66: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kruler build #66: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kruler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #66: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #68: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #60: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #61: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kget build #61: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kget/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #38: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkomparediff2 build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkomparediff2/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #78: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantleetheme build #54: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantleetheme/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #54: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_analitza build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_analitza/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #67: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #35: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #43: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #8: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #11: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #10: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #63: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/63/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-47-gde92eb1d * Pino Toscano: Messages.sh
<pursuivant> i18n: use rc.cpp for extra sources
<pursuivant> Use rc.cpp as only dummy source for non-C strings, so repack-pot is
<pursuivant> happier.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/de92eb1d97cac3b94b7b247603d943189697176a
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #6: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #54: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #41: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #55: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #38: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #49: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #51: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #56: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #56: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #50: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #53: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #48: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #61: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #50: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #45: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #51: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #53: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons build #10: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #59: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3063: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3063/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3063: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3063/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3063: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3063/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #89: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #62: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #51: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/54/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #23: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jwf19fDu/file_16376.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #11: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #13: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #11: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #52: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #63: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #9: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #46: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #36: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.12.8 is in bionic proposed if anyone can test
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think I have a box (or can make one) to test but it will be at least 8 hours before I return home
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> no big rush
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #60: FIXED in 4 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #63: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #51: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #49: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #52: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #46: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #48: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3064: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3064/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3064: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3064/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3064: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3064/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-06
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> so it plasma 5.12.8 landed in bionic backports..... (I was looling all over for it)..... no issues with backport upgrade... :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> s/so it/so it appears/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 5.17 fixes a pet peave of mine when KDE 5.0 was introduced (as per this article: https://notmart.org/blog/2019/07/a-week-in-valencia/ and this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360478) \o/
<ubottu> KDE bug 360478 in general "Desktop widgets are permanently repositioned when fullscreen games lower display resolution" [Major,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Thank, but is is the packages in the archive proposed pocket I really need to have verified
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1819075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819075 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.8 for bionic" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3065: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3065: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3065: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3066: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3066/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3066: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3066/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3066: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3066/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa  the correct ppa to test?  When I added that ppa, no updates were found....
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller The updates to test are in the proposed pocket of the main archive
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.12.8-0ubuntu0.1
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> enable via the software-sources menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Probably as you have the backports ppa enabled? The versions in there are deliberately higher that the updates PPA or archive
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> What really needs tesing here is a stock 18.04.2 install, updated without any PPAs, the the plasma in -proposed adding
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Having the backports PPA on an install screws that up. This is a test of packages to go on 18.04.3 iso
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When enabled, 29 packages available for update but I was expecting more "plasma" specific packages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PCC5N5WFdn/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Do you have the backports PPA on that install?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You must have
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> As i said above, the 5.12.8 version in the backports PPA are delibertely versioned higher than anything else. Having that enabled borks this test.
<IrcsomeBot> * RikMills has to go for a few hrs
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> back later
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, so ppa purging and trying again....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ppa purge croaked... re-installing....
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> thanks for testing, I'm considering to do an upgrade round of all my VMs and test the proposed packages
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you running 18.04 in your vm's?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have everything supported with and without backports
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zm0WPn9k/file_16391.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> upgrading now, whenever I have some time I will try to test
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, that's an impressive VM list!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> haha
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw I'm benchmarking area51 right now. I replaced the processor yesterday. I had to fix some bent pins 😱
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How much disk space is reserved for each VM?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 20G
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have all of that in the laptop, which has a 250G SSD and a 1TB classic magnetic hard disk for this kind of stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I replaced some time ago the CD/DVD drive with a caddy, so I have now these 2 devices
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What was the old processor and what is the new one?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the old processor from area51 was a phenom II x4, the "new" one is a second hand amd fx 4100
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I changed it to have one with proper security support
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, the 180.4 staging upgrade to 12.8 worked flawlessly here.  No issues running basic tests...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> According to this website, the 4100 is a slower CPU.... https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-965-vs-AMD-FX-4100/606vs2878
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I guess, but I got it just to get microcode updates
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I could get a six core or eight core fx which would be faster than this fx 4100, but that might alter the memory peaks when building in parallel so I got this one to be conservative wrt that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> also it was just 20€
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> cheap as hell XD
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh wow, that is cheap!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Once again, it is the paackages in the main archive that need testing, not PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that phenom was 100€ back in the days
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, how are we suposed to test this, just adding -proposed to sources or what?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> RIk, no PPAs added after re-install. I only used the proposed option.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, Yes, and then selectively upgrading the new plasma packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> how you do the selection?
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller tested the entire enchilada....
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (I suspect I have a better way to do the "selection"...)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> everything is working... but I can retest with fresh install if needed.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, I just install synaptic, search for all packages with version 5.12, and then in the result list right click to upgrade ones where there is a new 5.12.8 version to upgrade to
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, I have a better way in mind, I will try to come up with a better idea later
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, Yeah, I am sure some scripting can do a better job
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yeah, I was thinking in composing with some scriptery an apt pinning file using what we have in ka-metadata
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If I'm speaking chinese just wait to see the thing XD
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nah. I Know what you mean. I'm just lazy. If it had been a 200+ source apps release I might have tried to script it!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> another option would be creating a reprepro repository with a literal copy of the involved packages
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> While we know that would be ok, release team would I think be not impressed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so better the apt pinning I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can vouch that the enitre proposed stack is working fine here...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, so from there, I could write a script to generate the file automatically and attach it to the SRU bug report
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That would be cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @DarinMiller http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/benchmark/test-compilacion/composite.xml
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the results of that benchmark
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> not a catastrophic difference given with microcode security patched is suposed to perform worse
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Agreed, fairly close.  Is compilacion-malvo also yours?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> malvo is the laptop, compilacion-groomlake-xxx are tests in the other server, tested 3 different bios settings
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3067: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3067/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3067: SUCCESS in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3067/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3067: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3067/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1000x750) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KXAOi2sE/file_16393.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Anyone knows what happened?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x1018) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/s6xo3U3i/file_16394.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Seems fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> I got that from fb post .. weirdo
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369902
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @DarinMiller @RikMills so ... I'm starting to work now in a program named "create-sru-pinning"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so you could do in a bionic system "create-sru-pinning -d bionic -r plasma"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and this would create 2 files:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and /etc/apt/preferences.d/bionic-plasma-sru (which would block everything from -proposed except for plasma packages)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> will try in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yeah, but let me do the program first XD
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sorry. thought you meant you had pushed something
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> not yet, but if you have any complaints about the specs I gave above let me know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3068: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3068/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3068: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3068/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3068: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3068/
<carbonzero> hey, is anybody around?
<carbonzero> got an issue with system settings loading with a daily live of 19.10
<carbonzero> system settings aren't opening upon clicking the icon, at least from latte dock. let me check it through the main menu.
<carbonzero> system settings won't open through the main menu. I'm going to try a restart and see what happens.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I'll check todays iso
<carbonzero> rik
<carbonzero> oops
<carbonzero> RikMills, ok, sounds good. I just did a restart and the menu's open now but I'll do what I need to do and then close and try to reopen it.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Frameworks 5.60.0 pre-release tars available
<IrcsomeBot> * RikMills starts to stage
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have time to outline what's involded in teh fw staging...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #11: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #81: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #11: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, In brief: … git-clone-all -r frameworks to get all the repos … merge in the changes from kubuntu_unstable branches to the kubuntu_eoan_staging branch … run 'ka-update-metadata -r frameworks -d eoan' to update all the ka-metadata for the new release … run 'do-all gbp-newrelease' to do the release changelog and initial ppa source build … in this case 2 sources fail as patches need refreshing/updating, so r
<IrcsomeBot> those and build the ppa source … remote sign the sources as I am doing this in a container … upload to the staging ppa … run the kubuntu-retry-builds in loop with xmins pause on each loop, to prod build retries when build deps are done
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We have to update the docs. I think the current practice is now just a bit different.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Anyway I did today the script to create the apt pinning for SRUs. Will test tomorrow or so.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, currently debsign is running
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, Nice. thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thanks for the packaging as well ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills btw whenever everything is in git give me a ping please, so we can have autopkgtests builds
<IrcsomeBot> * Santa is eager to test that amd fx for real
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, I'll push in the next few mins
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #260 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, All pushed to kubuntu_eoan_staging branch
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> might be a couple of tarball respins coming
<valorie> nice to see y'all have been working while I was away playing
<valorie> although I did some work today to get the cabin all clean before we left!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks RIk!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #260: ABORTED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/260/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> couple of questions: Twhen merging changes from kubuntu_unstable, does that occur in the container? And where is the container hosted?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Yes, I did that on my container … The container is on our linode
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/60tTpZ5w/file_16398.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller one the intial staging and upload to ppa is done, I usually grab the clobed repos off the container, and do any follow up work on this PC direct
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Santa are you racing your servers again? Do they have different build tooling or just hw differences?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> right now is just hardware diff..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, so all signed packages are copied to your local PC and then you patch as needed?  Little fuzzy why you work locally as opposed to the container....
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, No, I just tar up the git repos I was working with and download those. … The signed PPA packages I uploaded via the container, as that has insanely fast upload speed!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The reason to switch to locally, is it's easier to then use GUI editors/merge tools etc
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The old status pages died (moved?) long ago.... Does the contanier have build status like santa's Tritemio servers?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, No. At the moment I usually generate them locally for myself
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I could get linode to do them and upload to my people.ubuntu.com space I suppose
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We have to rework all that mess. The info part of KA.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I like what status pages on your servers.  Can that be easily transferred to KA?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> it's part of KA
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the script which generate the startus pages are 'ppa-build-status' and 'tritemio-build-status'
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the latter is a fork of the former made by me years ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> most dishonorabru code ever
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> kdewebkit got respun
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So can kdewebkit be rebuilt independeently or is it policy to rebuild everything to ensure all deps work as expected?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, If there were code changes that impact other frameworks, might need to rebuild as well. This was a trivial metadata change though, so no need to do more than update the ppa with the new tarball.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If the ABI isn't affected rebuilding the package[s] with a tarball respin is enough
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That's the point of having ABi stable libs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> On the other hand, sometimes changing something might alter installation paths of other packages, bur that is a very weird corner case.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I think that just happened once.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> In any case if anything like that happens that would pop up in one of my zillion test rebuilds
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍🍺
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-29
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: plasma 5.19.2 now landing in groovy proposed
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Eickmeyer, Teeth extracted!
<mparillo> When 5.19.2 entirely lands, will there be a call for testers?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I was thinking of putting an announcement on the website. That would have included such a call I guess.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Once it gets on the daily ISO that is.....
<mparillo> Sorry, I meant entirely landed in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It is entirely landed in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If it gets through later, I will respin the daily ISO to pick iy
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> *pick it up
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I do not want to encourage people to test with proposed enabled.
<mparillo> Too Late. Discover > Settings > Software Sources > Check Pre-released updates
<mparillo> https://invent.kde.org/mparillo/kubuntusecureboot/-/blob/master/Screenshot_20200629_100826.png
<mparillo> Success: https://invent.kde.org/mparillo/kubuntusecureboot/-/blob/master/kinfocenter Discover, Kate, LO, ksysguard, System Settings, Konsole, Falkon, and Konversation all seem to work.
<valorie> mparillo: you know what you are doing though
<valorie> we don't want to encourage people who don't
 * valorie is gonna wait until I can test in a VM before turning my laptop into a Groovy laptop
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> my travel one
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-30
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1277978377815646208
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ooooo, new wallpaper too :)  Update was smooth here on real hw.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-01
<vip> hi ho
<vip> any chances for plasma 5.19 for focal?
<RikMills> vip: that would require backporting Qt 5.14, which is very non trivial and requires fixing a fair few packages it would make uninstallable in the focal archive
<RikMills> so not something that is going to land in backports any time soon, or perhaps at all
<vip> Thanks
<RikMills> might perhaps happen in some other experimental PPA some time, but it is low priority to say the least
<vip> it will be faster to do release upgrade, then :)
<RikMills> if you are wanting off LTS Qt and plasma, then yeah
<mparillo> Was there a version bump for Plasma 5.19.2 from Pre-released updates in GG? In other words, when I uncheck Pre-released updates, and update, should I see anything?
<RikMills> mparillo: no. what was in proposed should be in release now
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> Thanks Rik. That explains why I noticed no KDE-specific updates this morning.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> One bug found already: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423747
<ubottu> KDE bug 423747 in Plasmoid / Applet "Barely readable caption text when Breeze global theme and Breeze Dark plasma style are used" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-02
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vsteel_> Has anyone has issues installing 20.10?  clean install, desktop machine, with Nivida grafics.
<vsteel_> Installer is crashing for me on the hardware setup stage. 
<vsteel_> July 7th nightly build. 
<vsteel_> July 2nd I mean. 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Install working fine here on both laptop and desktop.
<vsteel_> New information.  I have tracked it down that I HAVE to have an EFI partition even though I was trying to install with legacy.  I created an EFI partition and then it did go a lot further but then messed up when it was trying to finally write the grub.  
<vsteel_> my main stable OS drive is on a M.2 drive on the motherboard, I tried having it write the grub and everything on my extra drive which was containing the EFI, EXT4 partition and my swap.  
<vsteel_> The extra drive is a SATA drive.  
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1885414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1885414 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Groovy) "ubiquity: bootloader failed on /dev/vda" [Critical,In progress]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> probably that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, EFI I assume?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, EFI boot here...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Think it is just legacy that is borked ATM
<vsteel_> I believe that is the bug I am running into. 
<RikMills> unfortunate timing :(
<RikMills> I was hoping for a fixed ubiquity today, but it is still waiting in the merge request approval
<RikMills> *on the
<vsteel_> well if nothing else I verified a bug. :) 
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-03
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vsteel_> Is there an easy way to see what has changed for the daily builds?  I am waiting for a bug to be fixed and I am not sure how to tell if it got moved into the ISO. 
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-04
<mparillo> The upstream version it is fixed in should be in your bugs.kde.org bug report. And if you know your package name, you could apt-cache policy yourpackagename. But there may be a better way.
<RikMills> vsteel_: The installer bug? no-one in the installer team has uploaded or merged the fix yet :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vip> hi
<blaze> upgrade to groovy guerilla seems to be succesful
<vsteel_> @RikMills Yes that is the one.  Thank you for then information. I was hoping there was a way I could check for myself so I could see the changes in the daily ISO. 
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @vsteel_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/groovy-desktop-amd64.manifest
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That shows all the packages and versions on the iso
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I sometimes grab the latest and the previous and use 'kompare' KDE app to see what changed.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> But there is no easy 'log'
<vsteel_> @RikMills That is good information, thank you. 
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-05
<blaze[m]> can anyone try if LSP completion works in Kate, please
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mparillo> 'Morning. I saw Launchpad bug #1876876, and was wondering if we needed to test plasma 5.18.5 in Focal. Proposed? A PPA?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876876 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu Focal) "SRU tracking bug for plasma 5.18.5 in Focal" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876876
<RikMills> mparillo: 'Fix released'
<mparillo> Thanks.
